# 46 BFPS and Counting -TTC Lucky Support Thread - newbies welcome!



## beemeck

My cycle is ending/starting at the beginning of every month so I'm always late to the game with my testing. Trying to get ahead of the game now since Oct 1 should officially be my next cycle start date. yes, I will be testing early, but techinically shouldn't be until October so is anyone with me? Hopefully y'all get your BFPs in Sept, but for those who don't, please join here for support and baby dust! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oct 2:
Southernbound :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 5:
mommyxofxone :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: <3 James 6/18/16

Oct 6:
mrsgreen2015 :bfp::baby::angel:

Oct 7:
Teenyweeny :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink:

Oct 10:
tinkerbelle93 :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue:

Oct 11:
joeybrooks :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue:

Oct 12:
Dagnar :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 16:
Navyladybug :bfp::baby: :cloud9::angel:
claireanddaz :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 17:
Laubull :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 21:
Wonderstruck :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 23: 
jalilma :bfp::baby::cloud9: :yellow: <3 Kailani 6/27/16

Oct 24:
Bostonlover89 :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Oct 26:
Rebecca822 :bfp::baby::cloud9: :angel:

Oct 31:
wannabmummy :bfp:::baby::cloud9: :blue::pink: <3 Logan and Tilly 6/19/16

Nov 2:
TTCBabyG2015 :bfp::baby::angel:
trr :bfp::baby::angel:

Nov 15:
Jgo :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: <3 Archer 7/17/16

Dec 12:
Ksquared :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink: <3 Allison 8/29/16

Dec 14:
AngelOb :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Dec 31:
Cherryb89 :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Jan 4: 
Ciz :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: Danny 9/14/16

Jan 7: 
Campn :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink: <3 Juliette 9/12/16

Jan 13:
Blablamana :bfp::baby: :angel:

Jan 24:
Smille :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink: <3 Hannah 10/6/16

Feb 2:
trr :bfp::baby::cloud9:

Feb 7:
Blablamana: :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: <3 Thomas 9/25/16

Feb 9:
Conundrum :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink: <3 Freya 10/15/16

March 6:
Adr75050 :bfp::baby::cloud9:

April 3:
babyforiris :bfp::baby::cloud9: :angel: <3 Rayden

April 20: 
squirrel :bfp::baby::cloud9::angel:

May 12: 
pompeyvix :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: <3 Jamie

May 14:
peskipiskee :bfp::baby::cloud9::angel:

May 23: 
ttcbabyg2015 :bfp::baby::cloud9: :blue: :angel: <3 Theodore

May 29:
MrsW1985 :bfp::baby::cloud9:

June 2: 
Sweetmama26 :bfp::baby::cloud9: :angel:

June 13:
beemeck :bfp::baby::cloud9: :yellow:

July 7:
Peskipiskee :bfp::baby::cloud9: :angel:

July 11:
Pinkpolkadots :bfp::baby::cloud9: :pink:

July 15:
Squirrel :bfp::baby::cloud9: :angel:

Aug 24:
nyxnw :baby::cloud9: :blue:

TBD:
Medic76097 :bfp::baby::cloud9:
Jenmcn1 :bfp::baby:
brit123 :bfp::baby::cloud9:
Mamasgirl :bfp::baby::cloud9:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi hun im with you. If im lucky it'll be oct 5th for me that af will be due i think. So until I o I won't have a date but you can put me down for that. So nice it's not just me that doesn't get to test in sept.


----------



## dogmommy

This will be our first month TTC. Judging by the dates I should be testing on October 3rd. Good luck!! &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56908;


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:



> :wave: hi hun im with you. If im lucky it'll be oct 5th for me that af will be due i think. So until I o I won't have a date but you can put me down for that. So nice it's not just me that doesn't get to test in sept.

yay my cycle buddy! I feel so late to the game always - when the excitement has died down and I'm just O'ing. :dohh: I'll put you down! :thumbup:


----------



## beemeck

dogmommy said:


> This will be our first month TTC. Judging by the dates I should be testing on October 3rd. Good luck!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

welcome!! love the username - I'm a dog mommy too! GL to you as well :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bb10

I'm in! My tentative test date is the 2nd. Keeping my fingers crossed that we all have a lucky month :)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## beemeck

welcome BB10! :hi:


----------



## beemeck

this cycle is off to a weird start for me... super light AF and no cramps? I don't want to complain but it's never like this. hopefully it's nothing that will throw off my chances for this month! :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

This cycle is starting weird for me too im cramping but not super heavy like normally is and my temps are STILL 97.7? Wth?


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> This cycle is starting weird for me too im cramping but not super heavy like normally is and my temps are STILL 97.7? Wth?

ahh totally with you mommy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lol cd 3. Gonna be a long month.


----------



## beemeck

I'm jealous that you are a day ahead of me! AF is now back to her normal self after a slow start yesterday. now let's get this over with :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I bet I'll o later than you lol. My cycles change monthly. When are you due to O?


----------



## beemeck

I'm guessing Sept 17, give or take a day or two. Are you late O-er?


----------



## mommyxofxone

My o is a wild card. Technically anywhere from 16-21. They usually get longer by a day for a while then drop suddenly back down to like 30 day cycles. But I've had them as long as 48. 

This summer it's been 32, 30, 31, 33

So I don't know how long now. I just start opks at like cd 14 and hope it's not too long. It's annoying. But last cycle I think I o'd on 20

So this will probably be 21 this cycle. Just guessing. Have no clue.


----------



## ajr1990

new cycle started 3 days ago for me, had another cp last cycle and I'm just unsure if I should be totally out this cycle or what. I just figure I gave a 1 month break after the 1st and it made no difference.. and it's all conflicting when you search. It's so early and I think it makes no difference guess I'm just tired of the cp and feel super emotional over them and that would be my reason for waiting a cycle BUT then it only makes me want it more and not wait. Ugh see i have a battle going on in my head :( Anyhoo.. cd 3 here for me and usually have a 30+ day cycle.


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> My o is a wild card. Technically anywhere from 16-21. They usually get longer by a day for a while then drop suddenly back down to like 30 day cycles. But I've had them as long as 48.
> 
> This summer it's been 32, 30, 31, 33
> 
> So I don't know how long now. I just start opks at like cd 14 and hope it's not too long. It's annoying. But last cycle I think I o'd on 20
> 
> So this will probably be 21 this cycle. Just guessing. Have no clue.

 48 day cycle - wow! I hope they shorten up for you. This summer sounds like it's been pretty consistent and short :thumbup: I O anywhere from day 13-16 so not too much of a variation. But BD was timed pretty perfectly last month and nothing... going to try SMEP this month.... FX


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> new cycle started 3 days ago for me, had another cp last cycle and I'm just unsure if I should be totally out this cycle or what. I just figure I gave a 1 month break after the 1st and it made no difference.. and it's all conflicting when you search. It's so early and I think it makes no difference guess I'm just tired of the cp and feel super emotional over them and that would be my reason for waiting a cycle BUT then it only makes me want it more and not wait. Ugh see i have a battle going on in my head :( Anyhoo.. cd 3 here for me and usually have a 30+ day cycle.

hi again ajr! welcome to the Oct thread. I feel like most of what I read/hear says that there really isn't a heightened risk in trying so soon after a loss. but think about and do what's right for you :flower: I'm on CD 3 too - 29 day cycle. I can put you down for a first week of oct testing if you decided you want to give it a shot this month :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

Hi girls - How is everyone?

I've been laying low...CD 5 today. Been feeling sad. I feel like I get bummed when I test and see BFNs, but of course still hold on to hope until I get AF. And then when I first get AF I just feel relieved that at least the answer is definitive and I'm able to start a new cycle. Then CD 2, 3, 4 - it hits me and I feel sad and worried. So I've been staying busy and trying to focus on the positive. 

Trying SMEP this cycle, which starts BDing on CD 8 so I feel good that in just a few days I will be taking purposeful action toward TTC. Wondering if there is some truth in that BDing every day reduces the quality of the sperm. When I got my BFP, we only BDed twice - the day before and day of ovulation. in July I tried the same thing and when that didn't work I tried every day of my fertile window in August. BD the 4 days leading up to O, day of O and after. and nothing.... so hoping SMEP gives me the result I want!

How are you other ladies doing?? Just making it through AF I'm sure. :wacko:
FX for all of us - we got this! :hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

Yeah same here.. I think that is why most of us "disappear" for a big ((HUGS))


----------



## dogmommy

I can't believe it's CD 5 already. Finally done with AF! We are also going to try SMEP because we are trying hard for a June baby. Although I'm worried....We just sold our house and trying to find another so I'm going to try not to stress because I know it messes with my ovulation. Hope everyone is hanging there! Fingers Xd!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry ladies still here just haven't had time to catch up will try later x


----------



## beemeck

dogmommy said:


> I can't believe it's CD 5 already. Finally done with AF! We are also going to try SMEP because we are trying hard for a June baby. Although I'm worried....We just sold our house and trying to find another so I'm going to try not to stress because I know it messes with my ovulation. Hope everyone is hanging there! Fingers Xd!

woo hoo! I love when AF leaves - CD 7 for me today and my last day with AF (long periods, ugh). But definitely feeling more re-energized now that O time is coming up :thumbup: my SO was actually hoping to avoid a June baby so it didn't interfere with his bday :dohh: but obv we aren't going to take a break from TTC so hoping this is the month! 

GL with the house process - I remember how stressful it was when we bought ours! and GL with SMEP - BDing starts soon :baby::baby:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cd 9 here new therm came today but so far reading same as old just a LOT faster! So will use it tomorrow for the first time. Still can't start opks til cd 14. This is taking forever


----------



## beemeck

oooh new thermometer - exciting! I was thinking about getting a new one too....funny what TTC makes us excited about :wacko:

hopefully this week flies by for you! Although that's another part of TTC I hate - always wishing the time away :nope: 

let's make some June babies! :baby:


----------



## Bb10

Hey ladies! CD 8 for me. AF only visited for 5 days and wasn't as heavy as normal. I can't complain about that :) Probably gonna try SMEP next month if no luck this month. DH has a crazy work schedule this month so I don't want him to feel pressured like he has to preform for those consecutive days if he's exhausted.

Fx that we don't have to worry about next month though!


----------



## NovaStar

october tester here, too. I'm in the middle of AF. CD3 and counting. I'll probably be ovulating sometime between 9/20 and 9/26. My cycles have been wonky, lately. I thought AF wasn't going to show up for 3 more days and yet here she is!

And I totally hear you, Beemeck. My SO has a bday in june, too, and we wanted a spring baby. Well, we can't control everything. :nope: Hope we all get a BFPs this month! Praying for summer babies! :dust:

Keeping my fx for everyone.


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies can I join?

I unfortunately had a mmc in august so I'm waiting for my first AF then I can start ttcing again. Sooooo want to be pregnant by Christmas and October sounds even better!

Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## beemeck

NovaStar said:


> october tester here, too. I'm in the middle of AF. CD3 and counting. I'll probably be ovulating sometime between 9/20 and 9/26. My cycles have been wonky, lately. I thought AF wasn't going to show up for 3 more days and yet here she is!
> 
> And I totally hear you, Beemeck. My SO has a bday in june, too, and we wanted a spring baby. Well, we can't control everything. :nope: Hope we all get a BFPs this month! Praying for summer babies! :dust:
> 
> Keeping my fx for everyone.

Hi Nova - welcome :hi: hopefully your cycles get back to regular now and AF showing up early this time is just less time you have to wait for your BFP :baby: FX :flower:

I told my SO to stop being a :baby: himself. He can share a birthday since he'll be sharing a whole lot more too.... definitely hoping for a June baby - this TTC things gets old :coffee:


----------



## beemeck

kakae said:


> Hey ladies can I join?
> 
> I unfortunately had a mmc in august so I'm waiting for my first AF then I can start ttcing again. Sooooo want to be pregnant by Christmas and October sounds even better!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all :)

Hi kakae and welcome too! :hugs: so sorry to hear about your loss :cry: I'm also TTC after a loss in April (cervical pregnancy). They always say you are more fertile after a loss so FX for sure. October sounds perfect so let's do this :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> oooh new thermometer - exciting! I was thinking about getting a new one too....funny what TTC makes us excited about :wacko:
> 
> hopefully this week flies by for you! Although that's another part of TTC I hate - always wishing the time away :nope:
> 
> let's make some June babies! :baby:

i know what you mean. so much to wish away. And i didn't want another summer baby, wanted a spring baby too. but.... oh well gotta do what you gotta do. i just hope it doesn't screw up dd's vacation next year is all. i don't want her to hate me if we can't go to the beach like normal. and being pregnant in the summer suuuucccckkkkssssss



kakae said:


> Hey ladies can I join?
> 
> I unfortunately had a mmc in august so I'm waiting for my first AF then I can start ttcing again. Sooooo want to be pregnant by Christmas and October sounds even better!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all :)

hi hun so sorry for your loss :( welcome to the thread though, hoping you get your bfp!




afm: new therm came a day early, so tested last night and it's wonderful! this am my temp was 96.6 (more normal for me pre-o) and my old still is stuck at 97.3!!!!! stupid therm! so i ditched it. only cd 9- i thought yesterday was cd9 so i'm bummed about that! ferning microscope is already showing ferning, but i think it's related to AF. i usually don't start it til cd 10 (which is what i thought today was lol) can't do opks til cd14. 

throat hurts today and stuffy nose. dd is the same. :( hoping it's allergies and not illness. that seems to be the only symptoms :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies! I am due to start AF on Sunday and then it'll be our first month of TTC #2. Going to *try* to wait until I'm late until I test (who am I trying to kid?) but next AF is due October 9th where I will be 12dpo. So put me down for testing on October 9th! Eek! Frightened and excited all rolled into one. :flower:


----------



## beemeck

i know what you mean. so much to wish away. And i didn't want another summer baby, wanted a spring baby too. but.... oh well gotta do what you gotta do. i just hope it doesn't screw up dd's vacation next year is all. i don't want her to hate me if we can't go to the beach like normal. and being pregnant in the summer suuuucccckkkkssssss



kakae said:


> Hey ladies can I join?
> 
> I unfortunately had a mmc in august so I'm waiting for my first AF then I can start ttcing again. Sooooo want to be pregnant by Christmas and October sounds even better!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all :)

hi hun so sorry for your loss :( welcome to the thread though, hoping you get your bfp!




afm: new therm came a day early, so tested last night and it's wonderful! this am my temp was 96.6 (more normal for me pre-o) and my old still is stuck at 97.3!!!!! stupid therm! so i ditched it. only cd 9- i thought yesterday was cd9 so i'm bummed about that! ferning microscope is already showing ferning, but i think it's related to AF. i usually don't start it til cd 10 (which is what i thought today was lol) can't do opks til cd14. 

throat hurts today and stuffy nose. dd is the same. :( hoping it's allergies and not illness. that seems to be the only symptoms :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I always think that being pregnant in the summer must be so hot! oh well, hoping to make it early summer at best ...

yay for new temps! I don't know much about ferning but hopefully the results are more clear to you tomorrow 

AFM - cycle day 8 today which means I'm starting SMEP tonight! I know it's kind of silly since the earliest I've ever O'd was CD 11 one random time, but it's still nice to feel like I'm taking action. going out of town this weekend, but will still try to BD on CD 10. We were away around O time in July too and SO couldn't DTD :dohh: hopefully he got over that now! otherwise we will pick up on Sunday when we return. packing my thermometer and OPKs...... :wacko::haha:


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hello ladies! I am due to start AF on Sunday and then it'll be our first month of TTC #2. Going to *try* to wait until I'm late until I test (who am I trying to kid?) but next AF is due October 9th where I will be 12dpo. So put me down for testing on October 9th! Eek! Frightened and excited all rolled into one. :flower:

welcome wanna! :hi: 

12 DPO is still farther than I would ever get :haha: really hoping you get some beginners luck - FX! :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you! :hugs: I was so so so so lucky with my first. We TTC for one month and fell pregnant. I think that's why I am so nervous. I'm convinced that it's going to take a long long time this time around (or not at all!) but that's just paranoia and nerves speaking!

12dpo is going to take stamina :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

being pg in the summer SUCKS. had dd in august, and it was 103 degrees the day i had her. i spent a lot of time in the pool!


----------



## beemeck

ahhh I'm the opposite. fell pregnant first month of TTC, but lost the baby. now every time after I'm fully expecting that BFP again...! :coffee::coffee:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I'm sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

I know exactly what you mean. I am worried that I'm going to test, get a BFN, and then go into complete "Oh, God, something is wrong with me" mode.


----------



## beemeck

thanks :hugs: and I totally get that. I'm the same way. C'mon October - be our month! :cloud9:


----------



## ajr1990

Cd 8 here, 3 day period but i am now in day 5 of spotting. Fun fun


----------



## NovaStar

I was pregnant with DD during the summer (September birthday). It wasn't too bad, I only fainted twice! Wish I was kidding...haha! But I was anemic and the heat only made things worse. I was hot all the time, even in AC. By the end, rooms had to be 65 degrees for me to be comfy! :wacko:

But keep in mind I live in California where it regularly hits 100 degrees during the summer. Right now we're having a heat wave. 107 degrees in September. :saywhat:



> Cd 8 here, 3 day period but i am now in day 5 of spotting. Fun fun

Oy, that's always a joy. I'm only on CD4 and I think AF is ending as I type, but I suspect spotting as well. Just go away already! am I right?


----------



## ajr1990

NovaStar said:


> I was pregnant with DD during the summer (September birthday). It wasn't too bad, I only fainted twice! Wish I was kidding...haha! But I was anemic and the heat only made things worse. I was hot all the time, even in AC. By the end, rooms had to be 65 degrees for me to be comfy! :wacko:
> 
> But keep in mind I live in California where it regularly hits 100 degrees during the summer. Right now we're having a heat wave. 107 degrees in September. :saywhat:
> 
> 
> 
> Cd 8 here, 3 day period but i am now in day 5 of spotting. Fun fun
> 
> Oy, that's always a joy. I'm only on CD4 and I think AF is ending as I type, but I suspect spotting as well. Just go away already! am I right?Click to expand...

Yikes and yes! Lol


----------



## ajr1990

I'm debating if I can commit to tempting this cycle or just sticking with opks. I found tempting to much pressure and hard to keep going with three kids in their own schedule


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ajr what if you just temp til you have confirmed o?

Afm I have a cold! :dohh:


----------



## beemeck

my allergies are a mess ugh. I also started watery CM and it's a little early for that for me. FF changed my fertile window because of that too. I'm wondering if it's the RRLL tea working already?? :shrug: either way, we started BDing last night in accordance with the SMEP and now a temp spike today. It's actually the coldest morning in a while here too so I wonder what's up. Def too early to O and I always get O pains anyway. 

GL to all you ladies - I'll be away this weekend but will be back to update on Monday :) Will be stalking until then! :coffee:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

AF arrived two days early so OV will too! Am still going to try and hold out until October 9th for testing though... (although with tests already in the drawer waiting, I'm not sure how possible that is!)


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> my allergies are a mess ugh. I also started watery CM and it's a little early for that for me. FF changed my fertile window because of that too. I'm wondering if it's the RRLL tea working already?? :shrug: either way, we started BDing last night in accordance with the SMEP and now a temp spike today. It's actually the coldest morning in a while here too so I wonder what's up. Def too early to O and I always get O pains anyway.
> 
> GL to all you ladies - I'll be away this weekend but will be back to update on Monday :) Will be stalking until then! :coffee:

monday is when i'm set to start opks! hurrah! wow that's nuts but i always get crazy weird temp rising and lowering before O too. i hope you have a nice weekend!



wanna-b-mummy said:


> AF arrived two days early so OV will too! Am still going to try and hold out until October 9th for testing though... (although with tests already in the drawer waiting, I'm not sure how possible that is!)

lol i hate that, it is hard not to test especially when you have a bunch.


afm: cd 11 (i thought i was on ten LOL i can't get it straight) and set to start opks on monday. ferning is starting already (normal for me) and just waiting. i LOVE my new therm, doesn't take as long to read, and it doesn't have a backlight so i put it away and turn it on when i wake to see my temp. so much nicer. the other one beeped the whole time. and so no worries i won't wake dh either. i can't decide if we should dtd every other day or every two days until we get our positive. we did every two with dd.


OH and i'm sick. i'm hoping it wont' interfere with O and baby stuff. it's just a cold but it sucks.


----------



## ajr1990

Decided to start tempting and doing opks this am. Good thing too as it looks like i might have a shorter, earlier oing, cycle this month. Def still negative BUT almost +. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=455911

I think I'm going to go buy some cbe opks this cycle. They are 70$ here so it's an investment and I just wonder if they are any better then these cheapies, thoughts? Or should I just same my $70 for frer in the tww?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ajr, i've heard mixed things about the cb opks to be honest. some really love them, but i've seen a lot of people complain about them. I'm using wondfo this time ttc, but with my first i used some off a site called early pregnancy tests.com. I got dd on the first cycle with them. But it was my 5th cycle trying. This time i'm on cycle 4 and i've been using the wondfo from the beginning this time for #2. I've heard wonderful things about the wondfo opks, but honestly, when these run out if i still don't have #2 i'm going back to the old kind i used. i think cheapies are just fine to be honest.


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> ajr, i've heard mixed things about the cb opks to be honest. some really love them, but i've seen a lot of people complain about them. I'm using wondfo this time ttc, but with my first i used some off a site called early pregnancy tests.com. I got dd on the first cycle with them. But it was my 5th cycle trying. This time i'm on cycle 4 and i've been using the wondfo from the beginning this time for #2. I've heard wonderful things about the wondfo opks, but honestly, when these run out if i still don't have #2 i'm going back to the old kind i used. i think cheapies are just fine to be honest.

Yeah I like the early pregnancy test ones. Used those for 3 cycles. Ended up just buying dollaramma tests this time as our exchange rate us horrible! I went to store today. Stood by the ovulation tests a few mins but just did not want to pay so
much...need to feed the kids lol. Oh well. Will just continue using the $store tests and tempting.


----------



## southernbound

Hi!!! I'm late to the game but can I join? :) I'm cd 3 and I expect to o between 13-16 so will probably start testing early October. I'm not even going to pretend I can hold out until I'm late ::haha::


----------



## beemeck

southernbound said:


> Hi!!! I'm late to the game but can I join? :) I'm cd 3 and I expect to o between 13-16 so will probably start testing early October. I'm not even going to pretend I can hold out until I'm late ::haha::

Hi southern - don't worry, you aren't late to the game! We are the early birds. :flower: I can never hold out til I'm late either. Hell, I can't even hold out until 10 DPO :dohh: Hope AF only has a short stay and GL this cycle. Hoping for lots of BFPs on this thread!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case. 

we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle. 

how are all you ladies today? beemeck how are you today? how was your weekend?


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> my allergies are a mess ugh. I also started watery CM and it's a little early for that for me. FF changed my fertile window because of that too. I'm wondering if it's the RRLL tea working already?? :shrug: either way, we started BDing last night in accordance with the SMEP and now a temp spike today. It's actually the coldest morning in a while here too so I wonder what's up. Def too early to O and I always get O pains anyway.
> 
> GL to all you ladies - I'll be away this weekend but will be back to update on Monday :) Will be stalking until then! :coffee:
> 
> monday is when i'm set to start opks! hurrah! wow that's nuts but i always get crazy weird temp rising and lowering before O too. i hope you have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived two days early so OV will too! Am still going to try and hold out until October 9th for testing though... (although with tests already in the drawer waiting, I'm not sure how possible that is!)Click to expand...
> 
> lol i hate that, it is hard not to test especially when you have a bunch.
> 
> 
> afm: cd 11 (i thought i was on ten LOL i can't get it straight) and set to start opks on monday. ferning is starting already (normal for me) and just waiting. i LOVE my new therm, doesn't take as long to read, and it doesn't have a backlight so i put it away and turn it on when i wake to see my temp. so much nicer. the other one beeped the whole time. and so no worries i won't wake dh either. i can't decide if we should dtd every other day or every two days until we get our positive. we did every two with dd.
> 
> 
> OH and i'm sick. i'm hoping it wont' interfere with O and baby stuff. it's just a cold but it sucks.Click to expand...


Had a lovely weekend away and now I'm back to reality.. and work :coffee: Messed up SMEP and feeling kinda blah about that. I know I haven't O'd yet so I know it's not really a big deal, just wanted to follow something correctly. I'm too OCD and type A :wacko: BD last night instead and will just pick up where we left off. Guessing to O tomorrow - maybe Wed! Had EWCM yesterday but no O pains yet or temp rise, so I'm really thinking the RRLL tea is working! 

Mommy you start your OPKs today yay! Most of us are coming up to our O now so happy thoughts - we got this! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case.
> 
> we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.
> 
> how are all you ladies today? beemeck how are you today? how was your weekend?

oh jinx mommy lol! 

how funny about our EWCM! some months I get a ton, others I never notice a thing so I'm glad that this month it seems to be abundant. When I got my BFP in April, I had had a lot that month. good signs all around! feeling positive for us this month ! looks like we will be neck and neck again :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope so! one of us has to get our bfp !!!

when i got dd i had a TON of ewcm and i O'd in nov. early nov. so hoping it's a good sign. excited to pee on something again LOL


----------



## beemeck

I know! the opks def help with POAS addiction :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

when do you start them? how silly to be so excited about peeing on a stick. i can't help myself. lol!


----------



## beemeck

SMEP said to start them on CD 10. I haven't really used them before - not religiously. I kinda always "know" when I O due to O pains and CM, so I've randomly taken ones in the past and the darkness of the other line always lined up with my guess as well so I never really used them properly. But I've been wondering if my O pain isn't so straightforward - it didn't line up with my temps on FF last month (my first month temping - gave my O as the day after O pain) and I've talked to some girls on other threads that didn't think that it was so black and white either (the O pain). So now I want to really do OPKs and see how those correlate! :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh i get o pain. i usually get it the day of or the day before, but, i can get it days before too. i've had a few days of minor cramping, and i'm breaking out in pimples, so i know it's coming. but shocked it's so early this time. IF it's super early we may have the same test date :) 

i so hope this is the last time. Opks are great but frustrating too. i use them religiously because i can never tell as my O moves around each month. sometimes by a day, sometimes by quite a few.


----------



## ajr1990

Opks really have helped me as I have O pains for over a week. I get pains when folicules grow, release and then when traveling down tubes. My pains are confusing so opks help pinpoint


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> Opks really have helped me as I have O pains for over a week. I get pains when folicules grow, release and then when traveling down tubes. My pains are confusing so opks help pinpoint

so interesting - thanks for the info. I only have O pains for a day, so I always assumed that was THE day. and maybe it is. hoping the OPKs help give that answer. 

GL ladies - we are moving right along :thumbup:


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Opks really have helped me as I have O pains for over a week. I get pains when folicules grow, release and then when traveling down tubes. My pains are confusing so opks help pinpoint
> 
> so interesting - thanks for the info. I only have O pains for a day, so I always assumed that was THE day. and maybe it is. hoping the OPKs help give that answer.
> 
> GL ladies - we are moving right along :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah for sure, you can get o pains for different reason. They can be before O - durring O and even AFTER O(so if this is it, people miss o!). So it can be confusing. Hope the OPKs give you the answers you need :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Started opks tonight! And I already have a decent line. No where near positive but shocked it's already that dark!


----------



## southernbound

Totally agree on O pain. For me it's USUALLY day of but often it's the day before so I'll be trying opks cd 10 onward this month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

how is everyone this am? waiting to do my second opk. come onnnnn 4pm!


----------



## beemeck

hi all :hi:

so glad you are O'ing earlier this month mommy :thumbup: we should def be right next to each other. Waiting on my egg to drop any day now :coffee: forgot my OPKs to bring to work, so will just take one today again when I get home. hoping the line is darker. had more EWCM last night and have never had EWCM for more than 2 days in a row, so really hoping the RRLL tea is just upping my production and it will still be around for O day. going to BD tonight and next 3 days regardless of what OPKs say since these are my most fertile days of the month and I'm regular. And I'm afraid my cheap IC opks aren't that great. so might as well get down to business :blush:

GL ladies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i haven't found anymore ewcm :( i'm concerned about that. maybe it won't be as early as i thought. ugh. 

i can't believe you're doing your opks at work lol! i'd go nuts!


----------



## Laubull

Beemeck put me down for testing 17th October, AF is finally here and I'm going to get a BFP this cycle, positivity!! X


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> i haven't found anymore ewcm :( i'm concerned about that. maybe it won't be as early as i thought. ugh.
> 
> i can't believe you're doing your opks at work lol! i'd go nuts!

I've actually had months where EWCM comes, disappears, and comes again - so keep your eye out! 

LOL I'm laughing now about how I sound doing my opks at work! I actually travel throughout the day so my company just rented a small space in a church and my co-worker and I are the only ones there mostly. we are super close and she is TTC too so we talk about it a lot! 

still a SUPER faint line today. LOTS of EWCM so I wish the two would match up. I'm regretting this opks lol they are driving me nuts! :wacko::haha:


----------



## beemeck

Laubull said:


> Beemeck put me down for testing 17th October, AF is finally here and I'm going to get a BFP this cycle, positivity!! X

hi laubull! good to see you over here too. :flower:nothing but positivity over here - we got this!


----------



## southernbound

Lol! I do opks at work too XD. I work 12-14 hour shifts so if I don't I can easily miss my surge. Put me down for testing Oct 23 :) a little early still but I won't fool myself into thinking I'll wait :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

No more ewcm and low cp but partial ferning. Not impressed with my temps and im so tempted to forget about them


----------



## JLM73

Wow so many boards to choose from lol
Back off a cp again, so HOPING my body makes 3 the magic charm for a sticky BFP annnd hoping I O this weekend on time. Lined up my donor, tried my first Wallyworld equate opk. Blue dye I know, but the regular stuff hasn't gotten me far this last year...
I'm only cd9 and hope to O cd 13 which is fairly reg for me opk neg as expected, but I've been crampy all day so hope that's my lining rebuilding.
Got my Natural Progest cream ready and waiting. I think I will start it 3dpo.
If I O on time I'll be testing 9/30 - 10-1 Cmon Body!:coffee:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> Wow so many boards to choose from lol
> Back off a cp again, so HOPING my body makes 3 the magic charm for a sticky BFP annnd hoping I O this weekend on time. Lined up my donor, tried my first Wallyworld equate opk. Blue dye I know, but the regular stuff hasn't gotten me far this last year...
> I'm only cd9 and hope to O cd 13 which is fairly reg for me opk neg as expected, but I've been crampy all day so hope that's my lining rebuilding.
> Got my Natural Progest cream ready and waiting. I think I will start it 3dpo.
> If I O on time I'll be testing 9/30 - 10-1 Cmon Body!:coffee:
> View attachment 896133

Where do you plan to apply the cream?


----------



## JLM73

ajr I started out with topical like the label said, but I read a bunch of articles and they said you can put it on/in your vajay lol
I was starting to spot last month and up the vajay - ahem after some stimulation if you willm def gets it in the blood faster. I stopped spotting and my cp literally closed and went back up?!
I think it was already too late tho Doing from 3dpo on this time, and as soon as I get a solid BFP will go back to my old doc for proper dosed progest. This was the only local one I found that stated 20mg per pump.
Here is the kind I got tho. I never bled again until my bfp faded and I stopped the cream for a couple days. Live and learn...even in your 40s:haha:


----------



## ajr1990

Ah so you put inside? Gonna go google :)


----------



## JLM73

They recommend skin apps like inner arms, abdomen and chest as they are pretty thin, and man 1 pup takes forever to rub in, While reading about a docs reason for advising the labia and or inside, it's because those areas are very vascular, and near the target source - the uterus. I did notice you feel a bit warm n tingly at first, like those arousal creams do, but only for the first few mins.
I also read they advise to rotate the areas you are rubbing it on because skin sometimes builds a slight resistance over time, so you won't get full absorb , but they claim that was not noticed when ppl used it on the girly bits


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies! :wave: CD6 today and AF stopped yesterday so we're on the count down to ovulation now. Eeeek. Excited, nervous, and everything in between. My OPKs started getting darker on days 11 and 12 last cycle, with angry dark red OPKs and ewcm on 13 and 14, so about a week to go for me. Going to start POAS tomorrow as this cycle started early and was shorter so want to be sure!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi jlm!

waiting to o over here!


----------



## beemeck

Hi girls !

it's getting to be game time for all of us - exciting! we are all prepared and ready to go :thumbup:

CD 14 here - still waiting to O... 14 is my avg O day, but 15 is also very common and 16 fairly common too. any day now :coffee: will take my first opk of the day at 10am. feel the start of the O pain on my left side, but still very faint. I'm guessing tomorrow I'll really be hurting. 

as for the progesterone, I actually bought some at the end of last cycle. it was my first month temping and I wasn't pleased that my post O temps were only slightly higher than my pre O temps, so I thought I might be low on progesterone. But this month, my pre O temps have been much lower so if my post O temps are the same, I don't think it'll be a problem. but it's nice to have it in case. 

good luck to everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Day is nearly here for you then Bee! Exciting. Ah the ovary pain - yuck! But in a way, yay, because we know our bodies are doing what we want it to!

This next week until CD12/13 is going to draaaag for me.


----------



## beemeck

before I was TTC I HATED my O pain. I was so mad that every 2 weeks I had pain of some sort. but now I miss it when it comes a little later than usual and feel so relieved once it starts throbbing lol! this TTC buisness really does make you crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Trr

Hello. Hoping I can join in? I'm cd3. Just started temping, OPKs and checking cm this month but have been trying for 2 cycles.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Mommyx! Beemeck and everrrryone else
Almost 1 am here and my 4 y/o won't sleep lol
Once his fever meds kicked in he is like 2nd wind over here after being a slug all day :haha:
Just glad he's feeling better but my bbt will pay for it in the a.m.:dohh:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> :hi: Mommyx! Beemeck and everrrryone else
> Almost 1 am here and my 4 y/o won't sleep lol
> Once his fever meds kicked in he is like 2nd wind over here after being a slug all day :haha:
> Just glad he's feeling better but my bbt will pay for it in the a.m.:dohh:

Same boat.. Was up at 2:30am :/


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> Hello. Hoping I can join in? I'm cd3. Just started temping, OPKs and checking cm this month but have been trying for 2 cycles.

welcome Trr :flower:

GL on your first month adding new things! all of those things should keep you covered and give you some solid answers about your cycle. hope AF leaves you soon and that this is your cycle! :baby:


----------



## beemeck

JLM73 said:


> :hi: Mommyx! Beemeck and everrrryone else
> Almost 1 am here and my 4 y/o won't sleep lol
> Once his fever meds kicked in he is like 2nd wind over here after being a slug all day :haha:
> Just glad he's feeling better but my bbt will pay for it in the a.m.:dohh:

hey girl! 

hopefully you aren't too exhausted this morning :sleep: and hopefully your little one feels better. I don't have any kiddos yet, however I always wake in the night to go pee. and right around 5am so that I won't get another 3 hours of sleep in, so I have to take it then. :wacko:

AFM today is O day! :happydance: super super dark opk yesterday and left O pain today. been BDing per the SMEP so will continue the next couple of days :thumbup: feeling confident this month but hoping it doesn't come back to bite me in the butt 2 weeks from now. GL to my other lovely October ladies :hugs::hugs: FX for us all!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 16 here. no early o for me! hopefully in the next five days :whacko:

no more ewcm. but small cramping today. hoping it's soon!

have been staying busy to take my mind off the wait.

and beemeck totally know what you mean. I have pain every two weeks. sometimes a full week leading up to o. sometimes when it's really special, from O until af. hurrah!


----------



## dogmommy

How exciting it's pretty much GO time for all of us!! I was wondering if anyone has some advice for me... so i'm due to ovulate on Saturday and we are going to all inclusive resort for 5 days! I'm so excited for all time we will have together but kind of stressing about indulging in alcohol. Implantation won't happen until the following week, but will alcohol affect it? Hubby thinks I'm going a little crazy lol!


----------



## beemeck

dogmommy said:


> How exciting it's pretty much GO time for all of us!! I was wondering if anyone has some advice for me... so i'm due to ovulate on Saturday and we are going to all inclusive resort for 5 days! I'm so excited for all time we will have together but kind of stressing about indulging in alcohol. Implantation won't happen until the following week, but will alcohol affect it? Hubby thinks I'm going a little crazy lol!

It won't affect anything! I got my BFP from a tipsy night at home with SO :blush: and I also read a study recently that said more women got pregnant drinking wine around O time than those who didn't. Said something about wine relaxing the uterus! 

I also work with pregnant women for a living - low income population. I have to remind myself that women get pregnant accidentally all of the time while on drugs, drinking heavy alcohol, STDs, etc. So every time I'm hard on myself about being a perfect angel while TTC, I know I must be overreacting.


----------



## mommyxofxone

dogmommy said:


> How exciting it's pretty much GO time for all of us!! I was wondering if anyone has some advice for me... so i'm due to ovulate on Saturday and we are going to all inclusive resort for 5 days! I'm so excited for all time we will have together but kind of stressing about indulging in alcohol. Implantation won't happen until the following week, but will alcohol affect it? Hubby thinks I'm going a little crazy lol!

I believe nothing affects until like 21dpo or something like that, when its attached and starts getting nourishment from us. :) so you're fine! and i totally understand, i was like that a lot with dd. I stopped alcohol completely in sept that year and conceived two cycles later- so it didn't matter but i was so paranoid. this time around, i will drink normally until i get my bfp and then drop it! 

afm- i got some nice blood tinged ewcm today! lol! how exciting!!! how hilarious is it the things we get exctied about? i'm so excited means it shouldn't be too long. There was a lot of it too. more than i've had in ages. lets hope this is our cycle ladies, for all of us!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies I feel much better now!! That's great news mommy! I don't produce much cm so I can't check that :( we've been following the SMEP plan as well bee. No positive opk yet but I'm sure it will be tomorrow. Fingers xd for all of us :)


----------



## Mum2beluv

Hi! Hope you don't mind me joining in this forum! I'm on my day 23 of Cycle / 2DPO been trying to conceive for 8 years but still no luck. I had failed ivf-icsi 3 years ago, and we are trying again but hopefully I get my bfp naturally. I'm on my TWW now. Baby dust to everyone &#55357;&#56444;&#55357;&#56444;&#55357;&#56444;


----------



## mommyxofxone

dogmommy said:


> Thanks ladies I feel much better now!! That's great news mommy! I don't produce much cm so I can't check that :( we've been following the SMEP plan as well bee. No positive opk yet but I'm sure it will be tomorrow. Fingers xd for all of us :)

well cp still low. still seeing ewcm occasionally but nothing happening with the cp. So. just hanging out. and my line is still there on my opk but doesn't seem to be getting darker.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Mum2beluv said:


> Hi! Hope you don't mind me joining in this forum! I'm on my day 23 of Cycle / 2DPO been trying to conceive for 8 years but still no luck. I had failed ivf-icsi 3 years ago, and we are trying again but hopefully I get my bfp naturally. I'm on my TWW now. Baby dust to everyone &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Hello Mum2be! Welcome and sending you lots of baby dust and lovely vibes :cloud9: Time to get that BFP!

Well we BD last night... probably a little early (ovulate in 5/6 days) but no harm in having a practice and they do say that 5/6 days prior is still possible! Plan is to BD every day for the next 7 days if we can. Energy required :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

still no positive opk gonna be a longer cycle then i guess.


----------



## beemeck

hi mum - welcome! 8 years is a long time... I'll send a little extra :dust: your way!! :flower:

wanna - it's def a good idea to start BDing now. SMEP has BDing start and CD 8 so it's about to be go time for you too! 

hey mommy - keep on plugging. hopefully it's not too much longer!

AFM - grrrr temping drives me nuts! :wacko: I pegged yesterday as my O day due to pos OPK the day before and slight O pains yesterday. was anxious to see my temps this AM. woke up when my husband got up at 6 and temp was 97.1 - lower than yesterday's. I knew I would go right back to sleep but I know you are supposed to be sleeping for 3 hours before temping so I took it then. When I woke up an hour later, I temped again and it was 97.6. I'm not sure what is more important - consistent timing of temps or the 3 hours of sleep before temping. I read somewhere that the goal is to get your lowest resting BBT for the day, so when in doubt, I always go with the lowest number but now I'm questioning that...

perhaps today is the O day since it's still within 48 hours of pos OPK? Obv we will keep BDing. hoping I can sleep normally now so I don't have to question my temps so much! :wacko:


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> AFM - grrrr temping drives me nuts! :wacko: I pegged yesterday as my O day due to pos OPK the day before and slight O pains yesterday. was anxious to see my temps this AM. woke up when my husband got up at 6 and temp was 97.1 - lower than yesterday's. I knew I would go right back to sleep but I know you are supposed to be sleeping for 3 hours before temping so I took it then. When I woke up an hour later, I temped again and it was 97.6. I'm not sure what is more important - consistent timing of temps or the 3 hours of sleep before temping. I read somewhere that the goal is to get your lowest resting BBT for the day, so when in doubt, I always go with the lowest number but now I'm questioning that...
> 
> perhaps today is the O day since it's still within 48 hours of pos OPK? Obv we will keep BDing. hoping I can sleep normally now so I don't have to question my temps so much! :wacko:

charting drive me crazy too.. :wacko:


----------



## Trr

I agree charting is annoying. My husband laughs as I shove a thermometer in my mouth and step on the scale every morning. It's like routine now and I have only been temping for 5 days. I have a wedding coming up next weekend which is also my fertile window so maybe the wine will help me out :)


----------



## Heatherga2015

beemeck said:


> my cycle is ending/starting at the beginning of every month so i'm always late to the game with my testing. Trying to get ahead of the game now since oct 1 should officially be my next cycle start date. Yes, i will be testing early, but techinically shouldn't be until october so is anyone with me? Hopefully y'all get your bfps in sept, but for those who don't, please join here for support and baby dust! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Oct 1: Beemeck
> jlm73
> 
> oct 2: Bb10
> 
> oct 3: Dogmommy
> 
> oct 5: Mommyxofxone
> 
> oct 8: Novastar
> 
> oct 9: Wanna-b-mummy
> 
> oct 17: Laubull
> 
> oct 23: Southernbound
> 
> tbd:
> Ajr1990
> kakae
> trr
> mum2belove



put me down for october the 2nd please


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> I agree charting is annoying. My husband laughs as I shove a thermometer in my mouth and step on the scale every morning. It's like routine now and I have only been temping for 5 days. I have a wedding coming up next weekend which is also my fertile window so maybe the wine will help me out :)

my SO has become more obsessed with it than me. it drives me crazy. as soon as it beeps he's like "what was it??". :wacko:

have fun at the wedding and def go for the wine :wine:


----------



## beemeck

Heatherga2015 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> my cycle is ending/starting at the beginning of every month so i'm always late to the game with my testing. Trying to get ahead of the game now since oct 1 should officially be my next cycle start date. Yes, i will be testing early, but techinically shouldn't be until october so is anyone with me? Hopefully y'all get your bfps in sept, but for those who don't, please join here for support and baby dust! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Oct 1: Beemeck
> jlm73
> 
> oct 2: Bb10
> 
> oct 3: Dogmommy
> 
> oct 5: Mommyxofxone
> 
> oct 8: Novastar
> 
> oct 9: Wanna-b-mummy
> 
> oct 17: Laubull
> 
> oct 23: Southernbound
> 
> tbd:
> Ajr1990
> kakae
> trr
> mum2belove
> 
> 
> 
> put me down for october the 2nd pleaseClick to expand...

absolutely! welcome and GL :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol beemeck! dh doesn't even hear the beeps. 

my opk still wasn't positive buuuut from the line i had i'm sure it's coming. more ewcm today but cp still not as high as it normally is? i'm going to dtd anyway, and do what i did when i was trying for dd, we'll dtd every two days, as i read it was better to do that than every other day. so we'll see. just gonna do it til we get the positive opk, then we can do the three days following that. hoping it's tomorrow although cp signs are NOT good. could be a few more days. 

beemeck i also think i read that consistent time was more important but honestly i'm not sure. i just go with that.


----------



## Mum2beluv

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Mum2beluv said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Hope you don't mind me joining in this forum! I'm on my day 23 of Cycle / 2DPO been trying to conceive for 8 years but still no luck. I had failed ivf-icsi 3 years ago, and we are trying again but hopefully I get my bfp naturally. I'm on my TWW now. Baby dust to everyone &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hello Mum2be! Welcome and sending you lots of baby dust and lovely vibes :cloud9: Time to get that BFP!
> 
> Well we BD last night... probably a little early (ovulate in 5/6 days) but no harm in having a practice and they do say that 5/6 days prior is still possible! Plan is to BD every day for the next 7 days if we can. Energy required :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you wanna b! :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome to all the new ladies! We are leaving in the morning and I'll be back next Saturday to start symptom spot hahaha! Good luck and fingers xd!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies!

Af is due oct 6 for me and I'm going to do my best to hold out until then! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: bye dogmommy have a good time! 

:wave: hi mrs.green & mum2beluv! welcome! 

hoping for my positive opk today over here. cd18


----------



## beemeck

have fun on your trip dogmommy!! get lots of BDing in :thumbup:

welcome mrs green! GL to you this cycle - keep us posted! 

mommy - hoping you get your pos OPK TODAY :flower: Hopefully your ovaries are just preparing a super fab, mature and ready eggy :hugs:

AFM - I did end up looking into my temp debacle on FF. FF's advice was to put in the temp from my normal waking time, but mark it as sleep deprived if I hadn't been sleeping for 3 hour straight when I took it. Said they could interpret that properly. So now my chart is looking really nice and just how I thought it should. hopefully it's accurate :shrug: that would put me at 2 DPO with crosshairs tomorrow. eek! the TWW drives me crazy so until I get those CH, I feel like I won't obsess as much.... :wacko::dohh:

GL to all the ladies about to O - we can do this!! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> wanna - it's def a good idea to start BDing now. SMEP has BDing start and CD 8 so it's about to be go time for you too!

You're right! Am BD'ing the days away! Well we're on CD9 and we BD on CD7 and CD8 and plan to tonight and all the way up to a positive OPK! (God, I'm tired :haha:) Been doing OPKs. Slight line today, little darker than yesterday's so we're getting there! Tuesday is my guess.

All very exciting - dreading the 2ww!


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> wanna - it's def a good idea to start BDing now. SMEP has BDing start and CD 8 so it's about to be go time for you too!
> 
> You're right! Am BD'ing the days away! Well we're on CD9 and we BD on CD7 and CD8 and plan to tonight and all the way up to a positive OPK! (God, I'm tired :haha:) Been doing OPKs. Slight line today, little darker than yesterday's so we're getting there! Tuesday is my guess.
> 
> All very exciting - dreading the 2ww!Click to expand...


eek - you're getting close! I am so excited that I don't have to BD today :haha: even SO is too! haha GL with your busy week and come join me in the TWW asap! I'm dreading it too - going to try and keep myself suuuuper busy


----------



## ajr1990

Still waiting to ovulate. Possibly in the next few days


----------



## beemeck

good luck ajr! I'm sure it's going to happen any day now :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies. I think I already O'd (.65 temp rise this a.m.) and most of you know I use a donor. I can't rewrite the Saga and clusterF&^% that occurred last night but here is the link! Pls feel free to laugh, gasp, and offer any opinions on my temp rise after reading lol. I have to meet again tonight tho I think it is too late Thx!:shrug:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mmentary-pull-out-method-49.html#post36192171


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck i know what you mean! i go nuts until i get my ch. Take my opk in a half hour. omg. i just wnat to do it now. ugggggggh


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi girls, I'm now on cycle 2 of TTC baby 2, currently on CD9. I'll be testing on October 10th :) x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> wanna - it's def a good idea to start BDing now. SMEP has BDing start and CD 8 so it's about to be go time for you too!
> 
> You're right! Am BD'ing the days away! Well we're on CD9 and we BD on CD7 and CD8 and plan to tonight and all the way up to a positive OPK! (God, I'm tired :haha:) Been doing OPKs. Slight line today, little darker than yesterday's so we're getting there! Tuesday is my guess.
> 
> All very exciting - dreading the 2ww!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eek - you're getting close! I am so excited that I don't have to BD today :haha: even SO is too! haha GL with your busy week and come join me in the TWW asap! I'm dreading it too - going to try and keep myself suuuuper busyClick to expand...

Haha, thank you. By Wednesday, I'm going to need bed rest :rofl: 

Oh yes, maybe get tapping into all those hobbies in the 2ww. I might dig out my sewing machine :haha: anything to distract from the symptom spotting!


----------



## mommyxofxone

another negative opk. looks like another cd 20 O for me. :growlmad:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Waiting for an OPK to turn is annoying mommyx. I used to ovulate late when I had my first - I feel your pain!


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> good luck ajr! I'm sure it's going to happen any day now :happydance:

Thanks! Well turns out i might have just ovulated back on cd9-11 as I had an IB yesterday then a faint + yesterday and today. Excited but very nervous!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

YAY AJ! It is nerve-racking as much as exciting. 

Today's OPK (bottom) has quite a nice line. I definitely think I can expect a nice glaring positive tomorrow or Tuesday! I hope so anyway :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ovtests.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyxofxone

does anyone else stress the f out when it comes down to O time? waiting for that positive opk? i start thinking all these horrible thoughts about my body being broken or never ever getting that positive. last month i got a positive on cd19 and o'd on 20. today is cd 19, but my cp isn't anywhere near as high and open as it was last cycle at this time. i'm concerned i'm not going to o for a wihle. but as i type this i'm getting cramping on my right side. lets hope i get that positive opk today. i'm stressing out.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

mommy, yesterday, I was stressing exactly like you describe. The line on my OPK was weak and barely there and when I compared it to last cycle's, it was so much lighter than it was then on CD9 and I went to sleep last night worrying about how I probably don't ovulate, that my ovaries don't know what to do, and what happens if I never get a pos OPK and have to be tested. My mind was running away with me! 

Totally normal! Well for me at least.


----------



## beemeck

JLM73 said:


> Hi ladies. I think I already O'd (.65 temp rise this a.m.) and most of you know I use a donor. I can't rewrite the Saga and clusterF&^% that occurred last night but here is the link! Pls feel free to laugh, gasp, and offer any opinions on my temp rise after reading lol. I have to meet again tonight tho I think it is too late Thx!:shrug:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mmentary-pull-out-method-49.html#post36192171


eek! hope you had better luck the second time around. temps drive me nuts :wacko: I would go more off of OPK since all sorts of factors can affect our temps! GL :)


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> YAY AJ! It is nerve-racking as much as exciting.
> 
> Today's OPK (bottom) has quite a nice line. I definitely think I can expect a nice glaring positive tomorrow or Tuesday! I hope so anyway :happydance:

yes you are super close! once I get that close, I up to testing twice a day since I have a short surge. GL and time to get down to business! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> does anyone else stress the f out when it comes down to O time? waiting for that positive opk? i start thinking all these horrible thoughts about my body being broken or never ever getting that positive. last month i got a positive on cd19 and o'd on 20. today is cd 19, but my cp isn't anywhere near as high and open as it was last cycle at this time. i'm concerned i'm not going to o for a wihle. but as i type this i'm getting cramping on my right side. lets hope i get that positive opk today. i'm stressing out.

yes mommy I feel like this every month even though I know it's pretty irrational. I always have normal cycles and always O around same time. Yet I always panic around O time. Pretty much every month I try to make peace with the fact that my reproductive system has completely shut down and I might as well go through menopause and then the next day I O :haha: Hoping the cramping is it! 

AFM - my "meltdown" with Friday's temps is just further proof of this. I temped perfectly this weekend (no interrupted sleep, same exact time) and my temps are right where they should be. So I might play with my chart a little now that I have my CH. Friday's temps were 97.1 and 97.6 respectively (only an hour apart), so I either O'd CD 15 or 16. At this point it really doesn't matter, although it might give me false hope around testing time that I'm actually a day behind. I am also going to discard my one random high pre O temp and see if that lowers my coverline. 

GL ladies - I wanna see so many BFPS! :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## Trr

Cd7 for me now. Just waiting to start OPK testing. Really hoping this is my month. I'm sick of waiting lol. 

I completely understand the stress of waiting to O because it's the first month that I'm actually temp tracking because I don't think I am ovulating. Been using OPKs and nothing yet so I think we are all in the same boat. 
Very stressful.


----------



## JLM73

*Mommyx* yessss gurrrl I stress EVERY month that I will miss it, even tho it has religiously been near cd13 ...since I was 13:haha: Yes....I kept track of my periods that young:blush:
*Wanna-b*Yay, you are well on your way to a +opk. Now you can relax a bit...not much...but a bit hehe
*Beemeck*Yes you are right. That's part of the stressing the O, missing the O thing hehe. I actually think I O'd this a.m. Got a sharp pain where R ovary is for like 60secs, then it went away:shrug: Cervix is still High, Soft, Open, cm watery...and just took my very last opk WTH it's +!? Not only is this my THIRD day of +opk, but my line is for the first time a smidge darker than control!
I expected temp up this a.m. and :nope: SO maybe low temp, HSO cerv, and that R ovary pain HOPEFULLY mean I will get my temp rise tomoro.
Hehe...ttc is never ending waiting- always WAITING for something! 
First waiting for +opk, then waiting to meet my donor, now waiting to confirm O so I can start my progesterone on 3dpo sigh
opk porn below:haha:
 



Attached Files:







OPKcd14.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Can someone explain OPKs to me? I've never used them but considering it. I'm just a bit confused, especially by the cheaper ones with the lines as some people say it's difficult to know if it's positive or not? Are the digital smiley face ones better? Do they tell you when you're O-ing or if you've just O'd? X


----------



## JLM73

Tinker they tell you that you are about to ovulate.
They have 2 lines, but they are not considered"positive" until both lines are equally dark OR the test line is darker than the control, Usually you will ovulate 24-28 hrs after the +opk.
Heres mine below Today my test line is darker than control:happydance: I think I ov today because I have had equally dark lines on opks last 2 days.
This is a $ tree opk, they work very well

So they give you a heads up to :sex: when you see the first +opk
BBT confirms O has already happened
 



Attached Files:







opkcd14-2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

JLM! That certainly is OPK porn :haha: Lovely lovely dark line!

Tink, I use the cheap internet ones (Ebay and Amazon sell them) and used them to conceive my little boy. I find them great and that they work really well. Usually, instructions tell you to pee in a cup, hold the stick in for 10 seconds and then wait a few minutes. Then you'll see no line, a faint line or a dark line. The darker the line, the closer you are to getting a surge of LH (hormone) which usually happens before you release an egg. They say that when you get a positive, you will ovulate any time in the next 24-48 hours I think. I pee on them from CD7 and the line gets increasingly darker day by day until I get a positive. So it just helps you time when is best to time sex etc. :) Hope that helps.

Due to pee on my next OPK at 11! I only have three left so couldn't test several times yesterday and had to stick to one :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

so hoping i can get a line as nice as that jlm!!!! mine was lighter yesterday than the day before. :dohh:

however my cp FINALLY went up yesterday so it's finally high and i had the ewcm with tinged blood so hoping this is finally it. temp is still low- and usually i get it the second day of a low temp (if i'm gonna get it) and then might O tomorrow at cd21. i have my everythings crossed and hoping and hoping that this is my pos opk day and that i get my nice bfp this cycle. Cause these long cycles suck so bad.

i saw my sil yesterday and she's 17 weeks. she's super tiny, and i couldn't help but be kind of sad because she got her bfp right around when i started trying (even though i didn't know it yet) she was trying a year (but didn't tell anyone). my two friends are pregnant, one is about to give birth anyday and the other is at 22 weeks. I'm just... here. hoping it's soon.


----------



## beemeck

yayyy everyone is reaching O date! Mommy I know you are close! prior to last cycle, when was your O date typically?


----------



## ajr1990

Well I am honestly starting to think my body is broken. That + hpt was def a false positive. I got blaring +++ opks today(and 3 negative hpt's) seriously frustrated with ttc and my body :/ why in The world would I get two false + hpt's before ovulation day??


----------



## mommyxofxone

my o changes every single month. from each time trying this cycle:

16,
18, 
20.


so i have no clue. Maybe 22 this cycle?


----------



## Smille24

:wave: May I join you ladies? I am counting myself as 1dpo FINALLY :happydance:! I am currently cd 60, but thankful that I'm in the tww. I didn't think I would ever O, but the past few days I have had cramps and fertile cm. I used an opk yesterday and the line was a lot darker than the control line. I was gone all day Sat but I am sure it would've been + had I been able to test. Today it was lighter and I am very tender in my abdomen today. We dtd 3 days b4 and on the day of O. Af is due the 9th, but who am I kidding I'll test the 7th.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> my o changes every single month. from each time trying this cycle:
> 
> 16,
> 18,
> 20.
> 
> 
> so i have no clue. Maybe 22 this cycle?

Since we've been trying mine went from cd 18 to 20 then 24 and on. Its so frustrating so I know what you mean.


----------



## JLM73

No worries *Mommyx* I had a very very close to pos opk cd11 afternoon. So close I tested on a hold again that eve and nearly blank NEG wth???
The next afternoon another surge buildup started AND went + So hang in there!:hug: Pics below. I was fuming when 11 went from close to blank nearly lol.


----------



## JLM73

*Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
*ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!

AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.

Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Trr

mommyxofxone said:


> so hoping i can get a line as nice as that jlm!!!! mine was lighter yesterday than the day before. :dohh:
> 
> however my cp FINALLY went up yesterday so it's finally high and i had the ewcm with tinged blood so hoping this is finally it. temp is still low- and usually i get it the second day of a low temp (if i'm gonna get it) and then might O tomorrow at cd21. i have my everythings crossed and hoping and hoping that this is my pos opk day and that i get my nice bfp this cycle. Cause these long cycles suck so bad.
> 
> i saw my sil yesterday and she's 17 weeks. she's super tiny, and i couldn't help but be kind of sad because she got her bfp right around when i started trying (even though i didn't know it yet) she was trying a year (but didn't tell anyone). my two friends are pregnant, one is about to give birth anyday and the other is at 22 weeks. I'm just... here. hoping it's soon.

This is me right now too. I feel your pain. My sil just gave birth to twin girls which are obviously adorable and my BFF is pregnant now. We tried to get pregnant at the same time and she did it first try and I am on my 3rd cycle. Life is unfair sometimes. We can both be just here together lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks everyone. it does help knowing its not just me alone here. It sucks. And i know it's so hard for all of us, those constant negative hpts. having a really down day today.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Mommy :hugs: this whole ttc/baby business is not for the faint of heart. It is such an emotional time regardless of place in the journey! While waiting to try for my first with horrible mismatch cycles, I got incredibly depressed about it all and even when I wasn't in that 2ww hearing of pregnancies and bfps of friends used to make me really sad. And now I am only on my first cycle to ttc number 2, and I'm already feeling myself starting to already slip into that worrying mindset where it consumes and distracts you day to day! 

Your bfp is on its way. Of course it is. And your little bubba is out there, on his or her way! But some times you just have to say "today is a shit day" and wallow with ice cream! :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

OPK for me today is pretty much the same as yesterday but this afternoon I have noticed low back ache and a couple of sharp pains in the right side/ovary. So I'm guessing tomorrow or CD13, same as last cycle. I hope so anyway. Me and OH are all shagged out :rofl:


----------



## southernbound

I was hoping to ovulate tomorrow but now I'm wondering. ... I guess we'll see what my opk does today.


----------



## JLM73

*ajr*:shock: GO! NOW! Molest! lol
Awesome opk. Your chart may have been confused, but your opk isn't!
:dust:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> *ajr*:shock: GO! NOW! Molest! lol
> Awesome opk. Your chart may have been confused, but your opk isn't!
> :dust:

Ha! I wish he is at work until 9pm! But as soon as he gets home we will get busy! So upset now last night when we bd he was lazy and finished with me in top :/


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.
> 
> Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!Click to expand...

Pcos can give false + opks from what I've read. Definitely bd tonight.


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.
> 
> Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!Click to expand...
> 
> Pcos can give false + opks from what I've read. Definitely bd tonight.Click to expand...

Not false opk, a faint false hpt.


----------



## JLM73

ajr - no worries hun sitting on top at the end just assures he was "deep in the crater":haha:
Trust me if that was a way to lessen pregs, every teen in the world would be giddyup rodeo style lol


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> :wave: May I join you ladies? I am counting myself as 1dpo FINALLY :happydance:! I am currently cd 60, but thankful that I'm in the tww. I didn't think I would ever O, but the past few days I have had cramps and fertile cm. I used an opk yesterday and the line was a lot darker than the control line. I was gone all day Sat but I am sure it would've been + had I been able to test. Today it was lighter and I am very tender in my abdomen today. We dtd 3 days b4 and on the day of O. Af is due the 9th, but who am I kidding I'll test the 7th.

welcome Smille! I put you down for the 7th :) 2 days early is nothing! I can never last that long :blush:

I am always so sympathetic to those with long cycles :cry: It's so long to wait! I'm sorry that you are going through that but glad that you are O'ing now and your Bding sounds good too! :thumbup: GL this cycle!


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> ajr - no worries hun sitting on top at the end just assures he was "deep in the crater":haha:
> Trust me if that was a way to lessen pregs, every teen in the world would be giddyup rodeo style lol

:blush: heheh


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh sill no positive and looks about the same as yesterday! Looks like my days are jumping by twos though. I'm praying I get that positive tomorrow cause it would be 16, 18, 20 and then Id o on 22 next right? Oh please. Getting small cramps daily. Usually have a couple of those and hoping. :(


----------



## skypink.mommy

Hi guys! I am testing Oct 5 :) lots of luck to everyone on here!i really hope this months works out for us!


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.
> 
> Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!Click to expand...
> 
> Pcos can give false + opks from what I've read. Definitely bd tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> Not false opk, a faint false hpt.Click to expand...

I dont think so. Was the 2nd line pink? It could've been an evap, but I'd have to see the test. I'm sorry.


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: May I join you ladies? I am counting myself as 1dpo FINALLY :happydance:! I am currently cd 60, but thankful that I'm in the tww. I didn't think I would ever O, but the past few days I have had cramps and fertile cm. I used an opk yesterday and the line was a lot darker than the control line. I was gone all day Sat but I am sure it would've been + had I been able to test. Today it was lighter and I am very tender in my abdomen today. We dtd 3 days b4 and on the day of O. Af is due the 9th, but who am I kidding I'll test the 7th.
> 
> welcome Smille! I put you down for the 7th :) 2 days early is nothing! I can never last that long :blush:
> 
> I am always so sympathetic to those with long cycles :cry: It's so long to wait! I'm sorry that you are going through that but glad that you are O'ing now and your Bding sounds good too! :thumbup: GL this cycle!Click to expand...

I'd love to test sooner and still may, but I went through a lot of hpts already :blush:.


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *ajr*:shock: GO! NOW! Molest! lol
> Awesome opk. Your chart may have been confused, but your opk isn't!
> :dust:
> 
> Ha! I wish he is at work until 9pm! But as soon as he gets home we will get busy! So upset now last night when we bd he was lazy and finished with me in top :/Click to expand...

They say gravity has an effect, but I think it's a load of crap. My cousin got pregnant pull and pray method and always got up right after. I try to lay for a bit, but not always able to. Sometimes we have to lock ourselves in the closet while our dd is in the shower and she always comes looking for me so laying for 20 min isn't an option. I'd say if you're on top it means deeper penetration :thumbup:


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.
> 
> Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!Click to expand...
> 
> Pcos can give false + opks from what I've read. Definitely bd tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> Not false opk, a faint false hpt.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so. Was the 2nd line pink? It could've been an evap, but I'd have to see the test. I'm sorry.Click to expand...

this was the test, https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=459226


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *ajr*:shock: GO! NOW! Molest! lol
> Awesome opk. Your chart may have been confused, but your opk isn't!
> :dust:
> 
> Ha! I wish he is at work until 9pm! But as soon as he gets home we will get busy! So upset now last night when we bd he was lazy and finished with me in top :/Click to expand...
> 
> They say gravity has an effect, but I think it's a load of crap. My cousin got pregnant pull and pray method and always got up right after. I try to lay for a bit, but not always able to. Sometimes we have to lock ourselves in the closet while our dd is in the shower and she always comes looking for me so laying for 20 min isn't an option. I'd say if you're on top it means deeper penetration :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> OPK for me today is pretty much the same as yesterday but this afternoon I have noticed low back ache and a couple of sharp pains in the right side/ovary. So I'm guessing tomorrow or CD13, same as last cycle. I hope so anyway. Me and OH are all shagged out :rofl:

I hear you! I never thought my SO would tire of DTD...but TTC made it happen. Every day is rough! so glad tomorrow should be your big day! FX that you catch the egg!


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Smille*:hi: Yay come on in!!!I am finally 1DPO too:happydance:
> *ajr*I'm not sure hun I am confused on your chart...I would :sex: if you are getting blaring +opks as it is def poss to have more than 1 O in a cycle!
> As for the hpt- I have no idea?? But if there is any chance you are having an O now grab it!
> 
> AFM I am gender swaying for Team*BLUE* So looks like my "unspilled" cup o man juice was right on time.:bunny:
> Holding now just so I can document a neg opk after 3 +opks so FF doesn't mess up my O day. 99% positive I O'd yesterday.
> 
> Can pcos give you false + hpt? Yes wil def be bding! Here is by VERY positive opk from this am!Click to expand...

PCOS shouldn't give you a false pos. Nothing should. I would just be very careful with the tests. I know that when TTC we have so much hope and after months of staring and neg tests we develop line eye. I hadn't experienced this until recently, but I'm glad I saved my pic from my faint BFP in April to compare to. Even though it's faint, it's obviously there. No squinted required. And if you had O'd earlier this month like you had originally thought, it would have still been biologically impossible to get a positive that early. at best, BEST, 8 DPO might do it. 

Either way, you are definitely O'ing now! hurray! you got this! :thumbup:


----------



## beemeck

southernbound said:


> I was hoping to ovulate tomorrow but now I'm wondering. ... I guess we'll see what my opk does today.

seems like you are getting close...! time to get busy :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> Ugh sill no positive and looks about the same as yesterday! Looks like my days are jumping by twos though. I'm praying I get that positive tomorrow cause it would be 16, 18, 20 and then Id o on 22 next right? Oh please. Getting small cramps daily. Usually have a couple of those and hoping. :(

really hoping it happens for you tomorrow mommy. it's hard not to be frustrated but I guess the egg just isn't ready for some reason. It shall be nice and mature when the time comes - FX!


----------



## beemeck

skypink.mommy said:


> Hi guys! I am testing Oct 5 :) lots of luck to everyone on here!i really hope this months works out for us!

added! :) GL to you this cycle - keep us posted!


----------



## beemeck

phew! sorry for all of the posts, ladies! trying to catch up. I'm normally on BNB more while in the office, but today my coworker/close friend announced her pregnancy to me! We spent all afternoon talking about it. We have been TTC together for awhile now. I am SO excited and happy for her! It's great to feel that way instead of any negative thoughts. I think it's because they have been trying for awhile, way longer than I have. So I am genuinely, genuinely happy for her. And it makes me all the more motivated/hopeful that I will get my BFP and be bump buddies with her! 

AFM - flat temps again. only second month of temping but that seems to be the trend post O? Doesn't seem to mean anything one way or the other, but just odd that it only happens after O. Hoping my temp increases some more.... 4 DPO. nothing to report as it's def too early. Gassy and bloated today but obv that's unrelated :haha: 2 more days and I'll be SS like crazy for implantation signs :wacko: GL to all of my lovely ladies on here. I'm on a BFP high from my friend and now I wanna see some more! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Morning ladies!

Bee, the first week post o is the longest! Then the second, the craziest, as you watch your body's every move and drive yourself insane :haha: 

Been having bloating, lower abdomen pain, tender boobs, and aching hips last night and this morning so hoping for a + opk today or tomorrow!


----------



## southernbound

Blah no positive opk for me either yet so I guess last months early O was a fluke :/ meh hopefully today :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am waiting for that angry red pos OPK line too southernbound. Thought it would have arrived early as I got AF early but not looking likely. Yesterday's wasn't too dark at all.

This is today's (bottom one!)... going to test again in a few hours as I am pretty sure it's almost there and very much on its way. Attached:
 



Attached Files:







todaysopk.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beemeck

southern it should be any day now. CD 13 is still early so I'm guessing the next day or two! :thumbup:

wannab - you are getting close! maybe your next opk will be it! yay so exciting! :happydance:

seems like a lot of delayed Os this month...I'm on the edge of my seat! so much anticipation 

AFM I'll now be expecting temps to flatline at 97.9 :coffee: although it would be lovely if it increase even more. tomorrow I'll start obsessing over every little twinge for signs of implantation although I'm sure there would be none anyway :wacko: the only thing odd about my cycle right now has been the abundance and continuation of the EWCM. I wonder if the RRLL tea could really have that much of an effect but sure enough yesterday's CM was still long and stretchy....

GL ladies! :dust: to all


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I am waiting for that angry red pos OPK line too southernbound. Thought it would have arrived early as I got AF early but not looking likely. Yesterday's wasn't too dark at all.
> 
> This is today's (bottom one!)... going to test again in a few hours as I am pretty sure it's almost there and very much on its way. Attached:

Very close! I hope it darkens up soon.


----------



## ajr1990

Yeah, had o pains yesterday at 4 pm.. Got my last bd in for this cycle at 9pm...temp rise this am... Got negative opk this am! Bring on the 2ww!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beemeck

yes ajr - welcome! thanks for joining me :happydance: we got this!


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> yes ajr - welcome! thanks for joining me :happydance: we got this!

:thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp dipped again today to 96.1! i dont' think it's ever been that low. lets hope today is my positive opk. cp is high up, just hoping it's not long now. holy poop. it's frustrating that my body skips like whole months for due dates because of these long ass cycles. my goodness come on now. 

so hoping to get my test today. will post some opk porn later hopefully.


----------



## beemeck

sounds like a pre O dip! And yes WOW that's a really low temp :xmas8:


----------



## Trr

Cd 9 for me. Going to start testing today, 2 times a day because I'm crazy like that. I just like to see progression. 

GL to everyone who bd'ed. 

Put me down for testing Oct 10th. A little early but I'm impatient and have a box full of pregnancy tests. I'm prepared this month!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am not positive on O date but I think it is today or yesterday so that will put me at 9 or 10 DPO on 1 Oct which is when I will start testing. My AF is due 6 Oct. I only got to BD once this cycle and it was yesterday, hoping that will do the trick!


----------



## beemeck

got you girls down! :hugs:

GL - I have a good feeling about this month!!


----------



## ajr1990

So looked at my chart and FF marked today as ovulation(unsure about that I truly think it's was yesterday.. but what do I know :) ) Lucky me, dh took to morning off to catch up on sleep.. he is tired, I don't blame him.. I am too we DTD 8 times in the last 10 days.. 
Anyhoo, 2 kids in school + baby sleeps so of course I went and visited dh in bed.. I thought better safe then sorry and even if I ovulated yesterday around 4.. still have 24 hours to catch the egg! totally covered our bases now and if we don't get pregnant this cycle I might have to recover next month for all the BD.. 9 times in 11 days is to much for my 35 year old body(and not to mention dh is 50 lol)


----------



## ajr1990

Can you mark me down for the 31st? I am a total POAS addict so I"m not going to lie.. I might test sooner just because I'm just a bit crazy and like to pee on things .. :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

I had a nice temp jump today:dance: Hard to enjoy too much atm cuz I have a sinus headache, runny nose and stomach:sick:
Think DS has shared his cold with me ugh


----------



## beemeck

good for you guys! bases are def covered! :happydance: I agree, it seems that you O'd yesterday too so maybe FF will change it. I didn't even know FF could give an O prediction until 3 days elevated temps but I saw someone have a chart like yours the other day too. I wonder why mine doesn't do that??


----------



## beemeck

awesome jlm! hopefully the cold doesn't last too long, or at the very least hopefully it distracts you a bit in the dreaded TWW :wacko:


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> good for you guys! bases are def covered! :happydance: I agree, it seems that you O'd yesterday too so maybe FF will change it. I didn't even know FF could give an O prediction until 3 days elevated temps but I saw someone have a chart like yours the other day too. I wonder why mine doesn't do that??

honestly I have no idea. I thought that too so am puzzled why it's saying today. :shrug: Oh well, either way 100% covered! :happydance:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> I had a nice temp jump today:dance: Hard to enjoy too much atm cuz I have a sinus headache, runny nose and stomach:sick:
> Think DS has shared his cold with me ugh

Hope you are feeling better soon. we got a bit of a cold going around here.. I think my oldest brought it home from school.. kids are dirty little buggers lol


----------



## JLM73

yes kids are lol

Beemeck we have O lines because of OPK mode on FF.
I just wanted the visual without the 3 day wait.
I'll switch to advanced again after 3 days


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> I had a nice temp jump today:dance: Hard to enjoy too much atm cuz I have a sinus headache, runny nose and stomach:sick:
> Think DS has shared his cold with me ugh

I hope you feel better. My dd has had a cold since Sun, but sounds a little better today. 'Tis the season for cold and flu.


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> yes kids are lol
> 
> Beemeck we have O lines because of OPK mode on FF.
> I just wanted the visual without the 3 day wait.
> I'll switch to advanced again after 3 days

Mine is on Advanced :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

that's weird ajr You have no coverline
It's def gving you an opk guess tho, because it falls the day after your +opk like mine


----------



## ajr1990

​


JLM73 said:


> that's weird ajr You have no coverline

I know, it's odd.


----------



## ajr1990

I want to go check cp to see where it is but I'm all paranoid to really see if I already ovulated(see my new post here in the 2ww forum.)


----------



## SRayford04

Im here with you all! LOL Im new to this whole forum thing so bare with me as I get acquainted with all the lingo ha ha. Im due to test October 3rd as well. Ive been crampy all day today which is not normal for me... I went online to do some research which inevitably lead me here...


----------



## JLM73

ajr I just posted this link to a really cool vid on sperm invasion from their view
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x...x3a-fertilization-x7c-video-babycenter_latino


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't think the dip means anything though lol wish it did. but, an hour and a half til time to take opk. omg.


----------



## JLM73

Mommyx sending you OPK dust!!


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> ajr I just posted this link to a really cool vid on sperm invasion from their view
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x...x3a-fertilization-x7c-video-babycenter_latino

Very cool! I could not be the only one that is a bit grossed out by all these things swimming inside of us.. I felt like I was going to throw up watching the video. Haha reminds me of the tadpoles my kids caught at the pond. Let me just say I run a freak out when they bring them near me lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL ajr I know riiight??:shock:
Serious invasion-- like aliens hitting a planet and going on a rampage lol


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> LOL ajr I know riiight??:shock:
> Serious invasion-- like aliens hitting a planet and going on a rampage lol

Yes!!! Exactly!! Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

What do you think ladies? The color is dark on the line but not as solid as the other. I honestly don't know. Afraid I won't get any better this cycle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommyxofxone

My photo is terrible yikes


----------



## mommyxofxone

Try that again.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 108


----------



## JLM73

Mommyx That is REALLY close, I would be :sex: ASAP
I bet if you torture yourself thru another hold later tonight you will have equal lines


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> Try that again.....

I bet you get a positive tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Asked dh and he said the color looks the same at the solid parts (thank god) were gonna dtd tonight! I am not holding again lol im so freaking thirsty! Thanks ladies I feel much better now!


----------



## mrs.green2015

mommyxofxone said:


> Try that again.....

I think it's different for everyone. I know it says it must be darker than the control line but the way your picture is is how mine always was at ovulation. So who knows! That's exactly why I decided not to use them this month! Lol :dohh:

Good luck!


----------



## blessme

Can you put me down for October 1st.. I will be 10 DPO then. I was suppsoed to ovulate the 15th of september but ovulated 7 days late.


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> Asked dh and he said the color looks the same at the solid parts (thank god) were gonna dtd tonight! I am not holding again lol im so freaking thirsty! Thanks ladies I feel much better now!

what time do you test? I found it easy to get good accurate test with SMU about 2 hours after waking. Most of the time around 8am or so. then there is no real withhold of liquids. I struggled with that too as I live on water.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well it depends. Sometimes mine go darker than control but I've had them like this too. I really don't know :/ im not marking it as a positive yet. Will see what tomorrow's says. 

I don't get up when I temp- I stay in bed. I do my opks at four because I read best results are between 2-4 and I can make sure I'm home for dinner.


----------



## JLM73

Yea opks stress me I have had blatant +'s anywhere from late morning to 1am lol
This time around I just stuck with early afternoon, except the day that looked SOOO close, and I did another that eve and WTH it went almost blank!!
My pee is always apple cider yellow when I check too- so it def wasn't diluted:shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ha Apple cider! Mine was close to that tonight for sure


----------



## JLM73

I know right:sick: I'll never be able to drink apple cider again without POAS flashbacks :haha:


----------



## tryinNHouston

My official day to test is 10/3. I know that I cannot have hold out that long but I'll try. Good luck ladies. Babydust to everyone.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Well, it's CD13, and last month on CD13 at about 2pm, I got a huge glaring dark red positive. So, I took an opk at 10:30am (I have no patience) and this is what I have. I am going to take another this afternoon. It's almost there right? Right? This OPK stuff is driving me insane!
 



Attached Files:







todaysopkcd13.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Well, it's CD13, and last month on CD13 at about 2pm, I got a huge glaring dark red positive. So, I took an opk at 10:30am (I have no patience) and this is what I have. I am going to take another this afternoon. It's almost there right? Right? This OPK stuff is driving me insane!

I bet it'll be positive later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jalilma

Hoping October is my month!


----------



## southernbound

Blaaah. Was hoping to O on cd 13 again but still no positive opk :/ finally started getting EWCM last night though so hopefully soon :) :sex: bding like crazy though!


----------



## ChiiBaby

I don't know when I'm testing this month as my AF showed a week early! I'm on CD 3 at the moment :) 

Lets hope we get some BFP this month girls! <3


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Well, it's CD13, and last month on CD13 at about 2pm, I got a huge glaring dark red positive. So, I took an opk at 10:30am (I have no patience) and this is what I have. I am going to take another this afternoon. It's almost there right? Right? This OPK stuff is driving me insane!

the way I did it this month was taking opk once a day at 2 pm starting CD 10 and then once the second line started getting dark, taking twice a day at 10am and 4pm. On the day I got my surge, it wasn't present at 10am but was present at the 4pm testing. To experiment with my surge I tested again (have ICs) throughout the evening and realized that I have a short surge as the line was faded again within a few hours. 

I know they say surges mostly happen between 10am and 8pm, but I'm sure it's more than possible to happen overnight and easily get missed. I would say as long as you have a somewhat dark second line, keep up the BDing!


----------



## beemeck

southernbound said:


> Blaaah. Was hoping to O on cd 13 again but still no positive opk :/ finally started getting EWCM last night though so hopefully soon :) :sex: bding like crazy though!

yay for EWCM - keep on the BDing! it's coming soon!


----------



## beemeck

welcome to all of the new ladies! I think I have added everyone but let me know if anyone has been missed.

I am still feeling a lot of positivity for this month - I am expecting a lot of BFPS for this thread! Another friend told me she was pregnant last night and for some reason I am taking it as a sign that there is :dust: in the air! 

AFM - temps flatlining again as predicted lol! :coffee: I guess I'm a creature of habit. Hoping they continue to increase so my chart starts looking more different than last month.... FX for all of us :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's CD13, and last month on CD13 at about 2pm, I got a huge glaring dark red positive. So, I took an opk at 10:30am (I have no patience) and this is what I have. I am going to take another this afternoon. It's almost there right? Right? This OPK stuff is driving me insane!
> 
> the way I did it this month was taking opk once a day at 2 pm starting CD 10 and then once the second line started getting dark, taking twice a day at 10am and 4pm. On the day I got my surge, it wasn't present at 10am but was present at the 4pm testing. To experiment with my surge I tested again (have ICs) throughout the evening and realized that I have a short surge as the line was faded again within a few hours.
> 
> I know they say surges mostly happen between 10am and 8pm, but I'm sure it's more than possible to happen overnight and easily get missed. I would say as long as you have a somewhat dark second line, keep up the BDing!Click to expand...

Thank you Bee! Mind is at rest. 

I wanted to test more frequently but was waiting for a new delivery of OPKs and only had two left so didn't want to waste them. Thankfully my new batch arrived today so I can POAS like mad. 

I keep thinking I've missed it but I've been really keeping an eye on my CM and at the moment it's watery and slippery but not at all like EWCM and haven't had any at all so far. I definitely think it's on it's way. Getting quite prominent twinges and shooting pains in my right ovary as I sit here, so I think something is happening. I am going to test again at 4ish as you said. We have been BD every day and will continue to until we get the positive and the day after so even if by some weird chance I do miss it, I wouldn't have missed a day of BD.

Bloody hell its stressful and I'm only 13 days in! 

I hope you're right about baby dust being in the air :wohoo: Fx for exciting temps! Keep us posted!


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's CD13, and last month on CD13 at about 2pm, I got a huge glaring dark red positive. So, I took an opk at 10:30am (I have no patience) and this is what I have. I am going to take another this afternoon. It's almost there right? Right? This OPK stuff is driving me insane!
> 
> the way I did it this month was taking opk once a day at 2 pm starting CD 10 and then once the second line started getting dark, taking twice a day at 10am and 4pm. On the day I got my surge, it wasn't present at 10am but was present at the 4pm testing. To experiment with my surge I tested again (have ICs) throughout the evening and realized that I have a short surge as the line was faded again within a few hours.
> 
> I know they say surges mostly happen between 10am and 8pm, but I'm sure it's more than possible to happen overnight and easily get missed. I would say as long as you have a somewhat dark second line, keep up the BDing!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Bee! Mind is at rest.
> 
> I wanted to test more frequently but was waiting for a new delivery of OPKs and only had two left so didn't want to waste them. Thankfully my new batch arrived today so I can POAS like mad.
> 
> I keep thinking I've missed it but I've been really keeping an eye on my CM and at the moment it's watery and slippery but not at all like EWCM and haven't had any at all so far. I definitely think it's on it's way. Getting quite prominent twinges and shooting pains in my right ovary as I sit here, so I think something is happening. I am going to test again at 4ish as you said. We have been BD every day and will continue to until we get the positive and the day after so even if by some weird chance I do miss it, I wouldn't have missed a day of BD.
> 
> Bloody hell its stressful and I'm only 13 days in!
> 
> I hope you're right about baby dust being in the air :wohoo: Fx for exciting temps! Keep us posted!Click to expand...


all sounds promising! I get the watery/slippery CM right before EW too. :thumbup: keep us posted with the next OPK - so glad the new batch arrived. you def wouldn't have wanted to waste them before. 

I always wonder which part is more stressful - waiting to O or the TWW. Isn't it odd that we just live our lives in 2 week increments?? :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes! Is it insanity? I think so. 
I say at the moment that waiting to o is more stressful but come to me in the 2ww. I bet you I say differently! :haha:

Still getting pains in the right as I sit here. Come on ovaries! Yes I'm cheering on my ovaries *reaches for straight jacket*


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello ladies, (I remember some of you from July!) I was wondering if I could join in? We're technically NTNP this month, but I am going to test so that if I do get pregnant, we can go to the OB immediately (As I just had a D&C last week to resolve my second MMC in a row at 10 weeks). We don't even know if I'll ovulate, so unlike usual I'm not tracking with OPKs or BDing on any particular days. If my body follow the pattern it did after my first MMC, I should O around Oct 2nd, so I'd be testing on Oct 15/16th


----------



## beemeck

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello ladies, (I remember some of you from July!) I was wondering if I could join in? We're technically NTNP this month, but I am going to test so that if I do get pregnant, we can go to the OB immediately (As I just had a D&C last week to resolve my second MMC in a row at 10 weeks). We don't even know if I'll ovulate, so unlike usual I'm not tracking with OPKs or BDing on any particular days. If my body follow the pattern it did after my first MMC, I should O around Oct 2nd, so I'd be testing on Oct 15/16th

welcome navy. so sorry to hear about your loss :cry: it's good that you body had jumped back quickly after your last D and C. I was lucky that mine did as well. Hopefully you get back on track soon and can start TTC again, but I marked you down for your test date this month! :hugs:


----------



## blessme

I think I'm 1-2DPO today because I ovulated late...

Any one else becoming addicted to DTD every night!!! Not even just for baby making purposes!! I'm going to miss this! Hubby has a hard time BDing when I'm pregnant...


----------



## ajr1990

blessme said:


> I think I'm 1-2DPO today because I ovulated late...
> 
> Any one else becoming addicted to DTD every night!!! Not even just for baby making purposes!! I'm going to miss this! Hubby has a hard time BDing when I'm pregnant...

Hey! We are same dpo, I'm 2.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

OPK looks the same as this morning! Really doing my best not to worry.....


----------



## mrs.green2015

This month has been a roller coaster for me! It started out so negative and sad, then positive, and now I'm a little negative again. As I posted in another thread I haven't been using OPKs (hated the brand I was using) but I broke down and got one and tested this morning with a positive. I figured it would be because I have sticky and a lot of CM (eww). We BD on Saturday and again last night just really hoping its this month.. I don't know if I can do this much longer.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello ladies, (I remember some of you from July!) I was wondering if I could join in? We're technically NTNP this month, but I am going to test so that if I do get pregnant, we can go to the OB immediately (As I just had a D&C last week to resolve my second MMC in a row at 10 weeks). We don't even know if I'll ovulate, so unlike usual I'm not tracking with OPKs or BDing on any particular days. If my body follow the pattern it did after my first MMC, I should O around Oct 2nd, so I'd be testing on Oct 15/16th


Navy, welcome. And I'm so sorry to hear about your mmc :hugs: I hope October is lucky for you! Sending you lots of baby dust.


----------



## JLM73

*BeeMeck* Totally living 2 weeks at a time, so pitiful and stressful lol:roll:

I think for me being 41 the opk part is more stressful, because I have a higher chance to NOT O, or have the day change and I HAVE to meet the donor at the correct 24 hr timeframe or I am totally out that cycle anyway.

I get excited to poas at hpt time, because I start at 9dpo, and know I have about 5 days before I really think I am out(AF due) then if the :witch: misses my house I am like OMG I am still IN!:shock:

*NavyLady*OMG, I am so sorry hun:hugs:
I def recall when you got your bfp, and that picture! I'm sorry your little angel was called away to help elsewhere, and FX and :dust: That this time you are blessed with a keeper!:hug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi navy! so sorry about your loss hun :( i'm absolutely shocked. i didn't see why you were in here at first, so i'm sorry about that :( 

Ladies look! Opk! Positive before the control line! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello ladies, (I remember some of you from July!) I was wondering if I could join in? We're technically NTNP this month, but I am going to test so that if I do get pregnant, we can go to the OB immediately (As I just had a D&C last week to resolve my second MMC in a row at 10 weeks). We don't even know if I'll ovulate, so unlike usual I'm not tracking with OPKs or BDing on any particular days. If my body follow the pattern it did after my first MMC, I should O around Oct 2nd, so I'd be testing on Oct 15/16th

I'm sorry. Good luck!


----------



## ciz

I'll be testing 30th Sept if still bfn then it will be the 3rd for me please xx


----------



## ajr1990

Get busy!!


mommyxofxone said:


> :wave: hi navy! Glad to see you!!!
> 
> Ladies look! Opk! Positive before the control line!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## NovaStar

Okay! *cracks knuckles* It's finally time to BD with purpose! :sex: :haha:

I feel like the last two weeks have been pointless. Work has been so stressful that I'm worried it'll affect my cycle. You know how people always say "relax and it'll happen"? Well they're annoying. :ignore:

HAHA! Anyways, much luck to all who are in the same boat. Wishing BFP to all. It's nice to have a community to lean on.


----------



## ajr1990

NovaStar said:


> Okay! *cracks knuckles* It's finally time to BD with purpose! :sex: :haha:
> 
> I feel like the last two weeks have been pointless. Work has been so stressful that I'm worried it'll affect my cycle. You know how people always say "relax and it'll happen"? Well they're annoying. :ignore:
> 
> HAHA! Anyways, much luck to all who are in the same boat. Wishing BFP to all. It's nice to have a community to lean on.

Good luck!!


----------



## blessme

I think im all :sex: out... My legs hurt :sleep:!!!

I think my fertile window is over... Time to take a break from BD until my BFP comes! I will be testing all of next week due to my cycle extending itself this month!


----------



## Smille24

NovaStar said:


> Okay! *cracks knuckles* It's finally time to BD with purpose! :sex: :haha:
> 
> I feel like the last two weeks have been pointless. Work has been so stressful that I'm worried it'll affect my cycle. You know how people always say "relax and it'll happen"? Well they're annoying. :ignore:
> 
> HAHA! Anyways, much luck to all who are in the same boat. Wishing BFP to all. It's nice to have a community to lean on.

Omg the next person who tells me to "relax it will happen" or "there's always adoption" is going to get beat :grr:. Good luck! Go catch that egg!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg ladies the o cramps are unbearable. Had to use a heating pad :cry: terrible!!!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Nova*

*ajr *any test news?

Sorry* Mommyx* :(
For a good reason tho with that opk and all


----------



## ajr1990

Haha I'm not crazy enough to to test at 2dpo ..or hummm, am I .. Lol I want to hold out until the 30th, will let you know if I don't make it though lol


----------



## JLM73

Hehe:haha:
See...not everyone is crazy here :wacko:
I am drooling for next Tues. That's when I start the poas craze- 9dpo!


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> Hehe:haha:
> See...not everyone is crazy here :whacko:
> I am drooling for next Tues. That's when I start the poas craze- 9dpo!

Well I will say this, I have been knitting my bum off all day like an elderly cat woman trying to keep my mind off testing and symptoms lol


----------



## JLM73

ooh You just reminded me! I gotta get crocheting some Christmas gifts! eek


----------



## Bb10

Ugh, I hate this whole tww process. Still have 9 days until my next af is supposed to show, which is also my test date...IF I can resist the urge to poas before then haha. How many dpo do you all normally start testing? It's so hard to be patient when it comes to this!


----------



## JLM73

I always start at 9dpo
:dust:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

mrs.green2015 said:


> This month has been a roller coaster for me! It started out so negative and sad, then positive, and now I'm a little negative again. As I posted in another thread I haven't been using OPKs (hated the brand I was using) but I broke down and got one and tested this morning with a positive. I figured it would be because I have sticky and a lot of CM (eww). We BD on Saturday and again last night just really hoping its this month.. I don't know if I can do this much longer.

Mrsgreen, I'm so sorry you feel sad. :hugs: Fab news that you got a positive OPK that you got some BD in. You have a great chance. I know it must be hard. This whole journey is so consuming. It'll be worth it in the end I promise :kiss:

Ladies, September is going to drag its ass for all of us :haha: Already the hours feel as though they pass so slooooowly, just counting down to when I can POA opk. 

After practically deciding I don't ovulate and that I am broken, I woke up with **TMI** watery/slippery CM over load and I've just got this OPK at 10am. Going to do another at 2. We BD last night, and will tonight too. (And tomorrow if I can manage to do it without our visitors hearing. Why do we have visitors when I am probably going to be o'ing? :wacko:) 

Attached! Almost almost almost there? Or would you say this is pos? I would say it'll go pos later today?
 



Attached Files:







todaysopk14dpo.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## southernbound

I'd call that a positive wanna -b :) whoo tww time! I got my positive yesterday too and a temp rise this morning. Let the symptom spotting commence!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanna that looks so close! i'd start bding!!!

got a slight temp rise this am, so pretty sure i'm in the tww!!! finally


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

EEEEK! Hope you're right. Thank you ladies! I tested again at midday :haha: and will test again at 4pm! (I so don't have an addiction... :wacko:)
 



Attached Files:







todaysopkcd14noon.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beemeck

welcome new ladies :hugs:

yayyy mommy hope you caught the egg!

wannab you are right behind her yay! 

southern is joining too! hello TWW buddies!!

AFM - I was doing so good with the positivity but I feel like it's ran out. my temp is basically doing the same thing it did last month... messing around and jumping between 97.7 and 97.9 :cry: I feel like I might have an issue with progesterone as my post o levels go up and down and never get very high. I actually did buy progesterone cream but am too chicken to self "medicate". don't want to mess anything up by using it :shrug:

I was actually cramping last night too. same time of cramps again - not pre menstrual-ish, more like the cramps I get from too much caffeine or eating too many raw almonds (I have a problem digesting them). so I'm sure it was unrelated to the TWW, but I couldn't help but feel a little hopeful. when AF comes I will call my ob-gyn and make an appt. things have just been different since my cervical ectopic and I want to get that all checked out and squared away. 

GL to my ladies! if I get a temp jump tomorrow I just might still be in.... :headspin:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee :hugs: Sorry you feel your positivity has run out. I am sure everything is fine! I know I am not doctor, but I have diagnosed myself with so many things and none have been true. Only yesterday I was practically crying to my OH saying "I don't think I ovulate, and I just don't produce cm". We are soooo tuned into our bodies, almost too much, and the slightest thing can make us paranoid! I try to remember all the normal people haha: no offence to us ladies) who just try for a baby the classic way and wouldn't have a first clue what to do with a thermometer or OPK. They get pregnant and probably don't put themselves through what we do with the worry and paranoia. We almost know too much!
But seeing your OB GYN would be great to put your mind at ease - although I have a feeling you won't have to because you'll already be with-bean :)


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> I feel like I might have an issue with progesterone as my post o levels go up and down and never get very high. I actually did buy progesterone cream but am too chicken to self "medicate". don't want to mess anything up by using it :shrug:

I feel like this too. I wanted to buy OTC.. then I wanted to ask dr.. but then I chicken out. I was afraid of messing things up and honestly totally afraid of the extra hormones in general. if nothing happens this month I do have blood work next cycle and will give me my answer (hormone wise) Have you seen you OB for beginning/end of cycle blood work?


----------



## beemeck

you are right about that wanna - I do tend to panic and self diagnose and then things turn out fine. I guess I had already decided that if this cycle didn't work for me I was going to make an appt. I want to make an appt as is based on what makes me think my hormones are off (constant jawline cystic acne and hair loss :sad1:) but I don't want to make an appt yet in case I get to make a prenatal appt next week. So I guess I am still hopeful. thank you for your kind words and I can't wait to see what your TWW brings for you.... (I have a good feeling for you) :happydance:


----------



## ajr1990

wanna-b-mummy said:


> EEEEK! Hope you're right. Thank you ladies! I tested again at midday :haha: and will test again at 4pm! (I so don't have an addiction... :wacko:)

Ohh that looks very close!

I have slow growing eggs so mine always takes so much time to get a + don't get discouraged. What cd are you on? I actually know about my eggs growing slow because of ivf cycles I had year ago. Took SO MUCH more meds and monitoring. Now days I O around 18-20cd.


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I might have an issue with progesterone as my post o levels go up and down and never get very high. I actually did buy progesterone cream but am too chicken to self "medicate". don't want to mess anything up by using it :shrug:
> 
> I feel like this too. I wanted to buy OTC.. then I wanted to ask dr.. but then I chicken out. I was afraid of messing things up and honestly totally afraid of the extra hormones in general. if nothing happens this month I do have blood work next cycle and will give me my answer (hormone wise) Have you seen you OB for beginning/end of cycle blood work?Click to expand...

no but that is my exact plan. as I just typed to wannab, my jawline acne has just been out of control (never like this) and I have also been noticing losing a ton of hair. I have to clean by drain out like every other day and I used to do it once a week, IF that. so I think my hormones are off since the debacle I had in May with my cervical ectopic. 

It's good to know someone else feels like me. I just can't bring myself to put a dab of progesterone cream on myself because I don't want to cause unnecessary complications. I'm so glad you are getting your bloods next month - I'll be right with you! :hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I might have an issue with progesterone as my post o levels go up and down and never get very high. I actually did buy progesterone cream but am too chicken to self "medicate". don't want to mess anything up by using it :shrug:
> 
> I feel like this too. I wanted to buy OTC.. then I wanted to ask dr.. but then I chicken out. I was afraid of messing things up and honestly totally afraid of the extra hormones in general. if nothing happens this month I do have blood work next cycle and will give me my answer (hormone wise) Have you seen you OB for beginning/end of cycle blood work?Click to expand...
> 
> no but that is my exact plan. as I just typed to wannab, my jawline acne has just been out of control (never like this) and I have also been noticing losing a ton of hair. I have to clean by drain out like every other day and I used to do it once a week, IF that. so I think my hormones are off since the debacle I had in May with my cervical ectopic.
> 
> It's good to know someone else feels like me. I just can't bring myself to put a dab of progesterone cream on myself because I don't want to cause unnecessary complications. I'm so glad you are getting your bloods next month - I'll be right with you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh how odd! that happen to me. With the first CP(may), I was loosing HANDFULS of hair. Like seriously, hair ever where and the front of my head was looking like it was getting bald spots. It was crazy and not me, my hair is so thick and healthy. It finally is not doing it as much anymore, thank gawd, it was horrible.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> you are right about that wanna - I do tend to panic and self diagnose and then things turn out fine. I guess I had already decided that if this cycle didn't work for me I was going to make an appt. I want to make an appt as is based on what makes me think my hormones are off (constant jawline cystic acne and hair loss :sad1:) but I don't want to make an appt yet in case I get to make a prenatal appt next week. So I guess I am still hopeful. thank you for your kind words and I can't wait to see what your TWW brings for you.... (I have a good feeling for you) :happydance:

:hugs: Totally understand, and we know our own bodies better than anyone so it's always worth going and getting these things checked (IF, and a big IF, it's not a bfp this cycle) and being on the ball. But I have a very good feeling about you too :winkwink: and I know what I'm like with panicking about my body. Most of the time the panic and worry is for nothing!


----------



## beemeck

Oh how odd! that happen to me. With the first CP(may), I was loosing HANDFULS of hair. Like seriously, hair ever where and the front of my head was looking like it was getting bald spots. It was crazy and not me, my hair is so thick and healthy. It finally is not doing it as much anymore, thank gawd, it was horrible.[/QUOTE]

yes I've heard that this is a thing. I just wonder why it took so long to show up? I started noticing hair loss end of july and my D and C was in early May. The acne really took off around early August. so I just don't want to be taking steps back instead of moving forward. Thanks for listening! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

Bb10 said:


> Ugh, I hate this whole tww process. Still have 9 days until my next af is supposed to show, which is also my test date...IF I can resist the urge to poas before then haha. How many dpo do you all normally start testing? It's so hard to be patient when it comes to this!

I end up starting at 9 DPO every month even though I tell myself I won't. I always stalk to FF chart gallery during my TWW and then I see so many post HPTs reported on 9 DPO so I cave. If it weren't for the IC's I would wait, but when you have a bulk pack in your drawer, it's too hard!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Right, the OPK mistress is back :rofl:

This is positive right? *gears up to attack OH when he gets home*
 



Attached Files:







todaysopkcd144pm.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## southernbound

:haha: I really think it is :rofl:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Im trying really hard not to go take an OPK at the moment and failing miserably lol


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Haha, I am paranoid. I keep thinking "say if it's just a dark negative". Oh lord, help me. TTC madness has set in.


----------



## Bb10

Bee- haha I stalked FF gallery last night. I'm only 5dpo though so I know it's still way too early. I just ordered some hpt and I may give in and test when they get here! I'll only be 9pdo when they arrive but I don't know if I'll be able to resist my poas addiction!


----------



## JLM73

Woohoo for +opks , wel timed :sex:, and Temp rises!!
FX for you ladies and:dust:


----------



## Trr

Cd 11 for me. Started poas OPK testing day 9 as well as bd'ing. Told my husband that we are Bd'ing every day for a week. He didn't object. We will see if he gets lazy. Noticing some progression on my OPK so I'll be testing twice a day (because I have a whole box and I won't need them after this month because I'll get my BFP this month, right?)
Optimism! 
Hoping for lots of BFPs from you ladies in your tww.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr, I have forty tests and already planning on giving them away because who will need them come October right? We must be positive! It works :)

Great news on the BD! Everyday means you cover all bases! 

Welp today at 7pm I got a positive (even darker than the one I posted) so we BD. We've BD everyday since CD8 so we are completely covered. I am hoping to get an extra one in tomorrow to be safe, as tomorrow is probably the "o" day itself (considering they say you o 12-36 hours after your first pos) but we have bloody visitors staying all weekend! I'm sure I can grab 15 minutes of us time tomorrow at some point! 

Am going to start counting 1dpo on Saturday I think. Then it's 2ww time!


----------



## ajr1990

ugh only 3dpo.. I hate the 2ww.. must fight urge to pee on a stick...:wacko::growlmad::dohh:


----------



## JLM73

<--- progesterone guinea pig :haha:
I will let you all know how it goes for me. Since I had 2 suspected losses back to back ( very faint lines then nothing then double long heavy AF) July and Aug. I started Nat Progest cream 3dpo. I wasn't impressed with my post O temps :juggle: either.
But I looked at bfp with my son 5 yrs ago, and for most the first 8 wks I was 97.4 avg:shrug: My bbt is actually higher this time after progest attempt last month, so maybe it kicked something in gear! I was in 96's all the time until I tried progest, so hoping it is the win. Plan is if I get a bfp, I run to the doc to get on Rx dose until 10-12 wks when placenta takes over. It's doable. 
The progest I have is a measured pump, at 20mg a pump, so I am pumping it into one of those medication syringes they have in kids section of pharmacy to give syrups. It comes to about 1 1/2 cc(ml), so I pump 1 whole dose in the syringe for the day, then apply half in am, other half 12 hrs later (10mg per application).
I have seen some ladies get progest checked in first tri and it's 40's and 50's! So it shouldn't hurt at low dose, but you def gotta continue it or switch to Rx pill for the first tri.
Here's the link and quote as to why it helps :
The corpus luteum manufactures this progesterone over a very limited time. If no pregnancy develops, the corpus luteum ceases to produce progesterone by ten to fourteen days after ovulation, and subsequently disappears.With this cessation of progesterone production by the ovary, the soft lining that was built up in the womb to prepare for the nourishment of the fertilized egg is shed and the woman menstruates. -Dr Sherman Silber- Infertility specialist.
Thus No bueno for late implant, and low progest causes mc due to allowing AF to start, and if too low the Lining stays too dense for proper implant
My doc refused to check my levs ugh- so I am doing low dose this cycle:shrug:
https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnant-ch-1-natural-pregnancy/
Keep in mind I am 41 lol, I wouldn't worry so much if I was still in my 30's- sigh.


----------



## JLM73

*ajr*No no no! Too early! lol...but I understand...only a day ahead of you-sigh

*Navy* Why doth thou ducketh the opk?


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:
 

> *ajr*No no no! Too early! lol...but I understand...only a day ahead of you-sigh
> 
> *Navy* Why doth thou ducketh the opk?

Oh I know, I'm not. I kept busy.. and drink WAY to much water so I'm not even tempted to pee in a cup :haha:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> <--- progesterone guinea pig :haha:
> I will let you all know how it goes for me. Since I had 2 suspected losses back to back ( very faint lines then nothing then double long heavy AF) July and Aug. I started Nat Progest cream 3dpo. I wasn't impressed with my post O temps :juggle: either.
> But I looked at bfp with my son 5 yrs ago, and for most the first 8 wks I was 97.4 avg:shrug: My bbt is actually higher this time after progest attempt last month, so maybe it kicked something in gear! I was in 96's all the time until I tried progest, so hoping it is the win. Plan is if I get a bfp, I run to the doc to get on Rx dose until 10-12 wks when placenta takes over. It's doable.
> The progest I have is a measured pump, at 20mg a pump, so I am pumping it into one of those medication syringes they have in kids section of pharmacy to give syrups. It comes to about 1 1/2 cc(ml), so I pump 1 whole dose in the syringe for the day, then apply half in am, other half 12 hrs later (10mg per application).
> I have seen some ladies get progest checked in first tri and it's 40's and 50's! So it shouldn't hurt at low dose, but you def gotta continue it or switch to Rx pill for the first tri.
> Here's the link and quote as to why it helps :
> The corpus luteum manufactures this progesterone over a very limited time. If no pregnancy develops, the corpus luteum ceases to produce progesterone by ten to fourteen days after ovulation, and subsequently disappears.With this cessation of progesterone production by the ovary, the soft lining that was built up in the womb to prepare for the nourishment of the fertilized egg is shed and the woman menstruates. -Dr Sherman Silber- Infertility specialist.
> Thus No bueno for late implant, and low progest causes mc due to allowing AF to start, and if too low the Lining stays too dense for proper implant
> My doc refused to check my levs ugh- so I am doing low dose this cycle:shrug:
> https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnant-ch-1-natural-pregnancy/
> Keep in mind I am 41 lol, I wouldn't worry so much if I was still in my 30's- sigh.

I was by the store that sold this... being 3dpo I was SUPER tempted to walk in and buy.. I had to talk myself out of it. I hope it does good things for you!


----------



## JLM73

Thx ajr :friends:
I am only opting to try it since I had back to back chems Jul/Aug.
My temps are always hectic too.
I came off depo last year, and had to use BCP to restart cycles...but I think it made my progest screwy:wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? Still waiting for AF to arrive, but with a BFN at 12dpo and AF due today, I'm not holding out much hope! I ovulate super later and at irregular intervals, but due to ovulate around he 17th of October if I follow the pattern I've had the last few cycles, so will be testing around the 29th. Wow that feels a long way away! 

Good luck ladies, I hope this is a good month for all of us!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

ajr1990 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *ajr*No no no! Too early! lol...but I understand...only a day ahead of you-sigh
> 
> *Navy* Why doth thou ducketh the opk?
> 
> Oh I know, I'm not. I kept busy.. and drink WAY to much water so I'm not even tempted to pee in a cup :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, you know you're addicted when you read this and think "good idea!" When I have a nice strong concentrated wee :haha: I think "I am not wasting this without POAS!" The struggle is real!

Well, today's OPK (taken half an hour ago) is positive. Not quite as dark as last night's, but still dark and pos. We BD last night, but not sure if we will manage to tonight :nope: Am going to try! We have people staying and OH isn't home until late tonight. Still unsure when to start counting 1dpo, as if it's still positive, does that mean the egg still hasn't been released yet? Or could it have been released? 
When do you guys start counting DPO?


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanna my opk looked just like that day before it went positive!!! fx'd hun.


still waiting on my ch. wanting to stop temping but i don't feel confident enough til i get them :coffee:


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *ajr*No no no! Too early! lol...but I understand...only a day ahead of you-sigh
> 
> *Navy* Why doth thou ducketh the opk?
> 
> Oh I know, I'm not. I kept busy.. and drink WAY to much water so I'm not even tempted to pee in a cup :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you know you're addicted when you read this and think "good idea!" When I have a nice strong concentrated wee :haha: I think "I am not wasting this without POAS!" The struggle is real!
> 
> Well, today's OPK (taken half an hour ago) is positive. Not quite as dark as last night's, but still dark and pos. We BD last night, but not sure if we will manage to tonight :nope: Am going to try! We have people staying and OH isn't home until late tonight. Still unsure when to start counting 1dpo, as if it's still positive, does that mean the egg still hasn't been released yet? Or could it have been released?
> When do you guys start counting DPO?Click to expand...

It will get really dark quick. Dont give up. Maybe try temping next cycle to confirm. Either way you have it covered.


----------



## Smille24

Last night I got really sharp pinching pains on my right side and my back on that side was hurting pretty bad. My nips have been sensitive since O which is weird for me. I'm only 5dpo so it's early. Idk if I should have any hope after receiving my dh's SA results. He has low motility and is 6 mil below normal count. She said we should be able to conceive but it will be harder. We are going to make an appt to see an RE in Nov but he wants to try vitamins first.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thanks ladies. I actually got a +positive yesterday, sorry if I'm crap at explaining. Just wondering how long OPKs stay positive for? I'm getting positives today too. I feel like total crap so I'm guessing it's ovulation day today. I'm so bloated and practically bursting out of my trousers and I have cramps etc! Just wondering when to start counting dpo when I got my first positive yesterday? 

Smille - good that you're getting pinching. Sorry to hear about the SA but it's good to hear it's nothing to worry about and that you'll still be able to conceive. Vitamins are a great idea. I am a firm believer in holistic and natural approaches to things.


----------



## ajr1990

super tired last night. I feel asleep on the couch at 7:30 and had to pull my self up to bed at 8.. could not even think or bairly move. Hope this life altering exhaustion is a sign!


----------



## ajr1990

oh forgot to say, had a really nice rise today.. but feel it's to much of a rise. I don't know how to read charts very well, is a big temp rise like that good?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

How many dpo are you?


----------



## ajr1990

wanna-b-mummy said:


> How many dpo are you?

me? if so 4


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Tiredness is one of the first symptoms! Fingers crossed it means something :)


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thanks ladies. I actually got a +positive yesterday, sorry if I'm crap at explaining. Just wondering how long OPKs stay positive for? I'm getting positives today too. I feel like total crap so I'm guessing it's ovulation day today. I'm so bloated and practically bursting out of my trousers and I have cramps etc! Just wondering when to start counting dpo when I got my first positive yesterday?
> 
> Smille - good that you're getting pinching. Sorry to hear about the SA but it's good to hear it's nothing to worry about and that you'll still be able to conceive. Vitamins are a great idea. I am a firm believer in holistic and natural approaches to things.

I always O on the 2nd day of + opks. I'd say with cramps and bloating, you are oing today. Tomorrow you can probably count yourself as 1dpo.


----------



## beemeck

welcome squirrel! if this isn't my BFP cycle, then I'll be right with you, O'ing around Oct 16. :hugs:

wannab - I think women's surges can be short or long. As I mentioned, I tested out my surge this month and it was very short (hours) but when I look up the chart gallery on FF I see a lot of charts with 2 or even 3 days of pos opks! so just keep BDing if you can and if not you are still doing great! as long as you BD 2 days before O your chances are good!

JLM - keep us posted on the progesterone! I bought it with full intentions on using it, then chickened out :blush:

ajr - just noticed your new siggie - 3 boys! are you hoping for a girl??

AFM - I got pulled back in. I told myself I would only be hopeful again if my temp went up significantly today. and it did (by my standards - don't have a wide range of temps). sometimes I think it's beneficial to be positive and have all sorts of good vibes. other times I think it would be way better to be completely pleasantly surprised upon seeing a BFP. 

so now I am going to test tomorrow at 9 DPO. I have a bachelorette party and while I'm a firm believer of "drink til it's pink" I guess I have to give it a chance to be pink first. I know it'll be early but if my cramps the night of 6DPO and temp dip on 7DPO were implantation, then it could be possible. 

I was a little nauseous this AM, but I think it's because I went to bed hungry and woke up on empty stomach? Nausea is what made me test for my last BFP, but it was at 13DPO and pretty severe. Either way, testing commences tomorrow eeek :wacko: 

GL to all of my lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

smille my SO is taking maca root powder. I just read that it was good for sperm motility so he makes a smoothie every morning with maca in it so try starting with that! :hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> ajr - just noticed your new siggie - 3 boys! are you hoping for a girl??
> 
> 
> so now I am going to test tomorrow at 9 DPO.

yup 3 boys and I"m not even sure. I would not mind another boy, that is what I'm used to. Not sure what I'd do with a girl :) On the other day, DH wants a daughter :)

Good luck tomorrow!!! FX!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Smile- sorry about your SA I have read there are a lot of great natural ways to increase. It does however take a long time to find on the internet because so much says "wear boxer not briefs, don't get into hot tubs" lol we already know that!

Bee- can't wait to see your test tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

*Wanna*:yay:dance: on the +opk
*ajr*:shock: Well Damn! Ye ma'am a big temp rise is a GREAT thing lol:dance:

AFM :saywhat: Ummm...could someone tell my BBT you win the game by going UP...not bottoming out :haha:
Really, this better be an estrogen dip ( the progest cream has a bit of estradiol in it too) cuz I am sure I am not only getting more progest for sure with the cream but also some extra estrogen:roll:
So annoying. Def not implant dip, as whatever made my BBT this low this morning happened last night or ystrdy (BBT change - after whatever event).
Guess we will see what tomoro does. Just annoyed as I have this much more of a climb back up, and FF does not take kindly to dips below cover too much, so hope no more deep sea dives:shipw:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> smille my SO is taking maca root powder. I just read that it was good for sperm motility so he makes a smoothie every morning with maca in it so try starting with that! :hugs:

Thanks for the tip. Ive been researching since we found out and google is not always your friend.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:hugs: Stay away from Google when it comes to everything is my rule! It's full of horror stories and will always have negative stories that are rare but they are the ones that we seem to focus on! Vitamins is a good idea and I'm sure the ladies on here have some great advice. The great news is that the doctor said you will still be able to conceive. Sending lots of :dust: to you and positive vibes xx

JLM - Keeping positive about the dip! I am sure there is a perfectly reasonable explanation. I'm sorry I don't know much about BBT! But I am sure all is still fine and you are in with a big fat chance :happydance:

Bee - testing tomorrow eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :happydance: This is so exciting. 

And thank you to all of you for your advice and reassurance. I know I've just talked about Google being evil but Google is what has had me panicking about my OPKs this week! Convinced me my body was broken in about ten seconds. And I worried for nothing of course. So yesterday's was positive (darkest pos was at 4pm) and today, I've had on off cramps all day and about an hour ago had strong cramps that I needed a heating pad for and they're still there now. OPK three hours ago was negative. So it think you're right Smille - I ovulated today/now so will count tomorrow as 1dpo. Me and DH are BD tonight when he gets home! :winkwink:


----------



## NavyLadybug

JLM73 said:


> *ajr*No no no! Too early! lol...but I understand...only a day ahead of you-sigh
> 
> *Navy* Why doth thou ducketh the opk?

Cause we're NTNP, isn't the point to not take those and just see what happens XD LOL


Also, does anyone here use a saliva microscope to watch for O? OPKs are hit or miss for me so I need another way besides just temps and OPKs. I've been on the fence about getting one for months


----------



## JLM73

Ahh lol Sorry *Navy* forgot that part.
I use an actual microscope and slides ...yes...seriously - it was $10 lol.
I found it cheaper on craigslist than buying a ferning scope(same thing just portable).
What did you need to know?

Here's a couple pics, but my prob is I always have partial ferning, it just goes to Full at O, so for FF I didn't chart the partials bcuz it's considered a fertile sign. These are actual pics thru my scope:
*My partial ferning before O*

*My full ferning at O ( matched +Opk days)*


Basically I did them each a.m. cuz you can't eat/drink 3 hrs before or you get false ferns.
Partial ferns are considered fertile but Full is best ( kind of like watery cm vs ew cm)
I describe what to look for as "long tree trunks" with "long branches" and lots of"leaves" coming off the branches- so 3 parts. Partial will have the above, but thin or only in some parts of dried saliva. Full the ferns should cover the whole sample.
GL!
*Another Full fern pic*


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mainly just if it works or not. I know it doesn't work for everyone, but I'm willing to try since I have PCOS and need as many ways to pinpoint as possible. 

Here's my OPK from today, negative but darker than what I usually get at CD11:https://i.imgur.com/vjbfluq.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Navy* I understand:hugs:
I updated the post with another pic


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'll have to see if I can find a discounted Ferming kit or just a cheap plain microscope and see how it does :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Navy- I'm assuming since you have pcos you don't ovulate always or regularly. Well I don't have pcos BUT I wasn't ovulating until day 22-24 ish with AF coming on day 29. I tried black cohosh this month for the first time and got a positive OPK on cd 14! Right on track! Lol so hopefully this is your month but if not.. That might help.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mrs. green what is black cohosh?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Mommy- it's an herb that I found out about. They call it the natural version of clomid. You only take it certain days of your cycle because if you become pregnant it can cause complications and miscarriages.


----------



## ajr1990

Having so much leucorrhea cm tonight, fx it's a good sign!!


----------



## Smille24

I'm feeling much better now that it has sunk in. I'm going to buy vitamins tomorrow and research softcups. I shouldn't panic b4 we get answers...silly me.

Anyways this cycle has been very wonky. Other than being extremely long, my nips are sensitive, cramping off and on (last night was more noticeable), I've been really tired due to not being able to sleep, and extremely emotional although the last few days have been rough.


----------



## JLM73

:saywhat:*ajr*
Verrrrry rarely do I have to think twice about a medical word...Well played ajr...well played indeed!
FX sounding like a pre bfp to me!


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> :saywhat:*ajr*
> Verrrrry rarely do I have to think twice about a medical word...Well played ajr...well played indeed!
> FX sounding like a pre bfp to me!

Hahaha - hehehe totally laughed out loud ;)


----------



## NavyLadybug

mrs.green2015 said:


> Mommy- it's an herb that I found out about. They call it the natural version of clomid. You only take it certain days of your cycle because if you become pregnant it can cause complications and miscarriages.

What days and dosage are you supposed to take it? I assume it works like Clomid and Soy Isoflavones?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Navy-
It varies but I did the most recommended cd 1-12 140mg. I did cd 2-12 because that's when I bought it. Lol. In about 10 days I'll let you know if it worked for pregnancy but I know it helped me ovulate


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks mrs green!

Smille I use softcups can I help with anything?

Afm- finally. Cross hairs!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Thanks mrs green!
> 
> Smille I use softcups can I help with anything?
> 
> Afm- finally. Cross hairs!

I'm just terrified to use them. Are they easy to get in and out? Jlm actually recommended them due to dh's low motility.

Congrats on the CH's!


----------



## NavyLadybug

mrs.green2015 said:


> Navy-
> It varies but I did the most recommended cd 1-12 140mg. I did cd 2-12 because that's when I bought it. Lol. In about 10 days I'll let you know if it worked for pregnancy but I know it helped me ovulate

I can only find the 540mg tablets. I assume that's WAY to much?


----------



## ajr1990

Good luck to those testing today!!! FX!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Navy-

Ya I wouldn't take that much.. I found mine at Walmart. They're actually only 40mg per dose because they're for women in menopause. So I just took quite a few pills and I didn't have any side effects.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great! I'll have to take a look at my local stores to see if any have a 40mg option!


----------



## beemeck

hey gals. 

thanks for all the well wishes :kiss: unfortunately my test didn't show anything today. I discouraged, but still hopeful. of course I'm doing the dance back and forth in my mind - I could technically be 8DPO today bc of the temp debacle on the 18th..... when I got my last BFP, I tested neg at 9DPO too....

you know how it goes, ladies. so I'll keep testing and see if I get any luck. I'm not feeling well today - so gassy, bloated, had some sharp, stabbing abdominal pains? I don't think it's :baby: related bc if the HCG was strong enough to give me symptoms, it would be strong enough to show up on an HPT. I dunno what it is though - I actually had a salad for dinner last night so :shrug: 

temp went up this morning - highest it's ever been in two months testing. woke up a half hour later than usual so maybe that's why. already ready to see what tomorrow brings. I guess I should just enjoy this beautiful Saturday though, huh?

GL to all of my lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Holliems

DPO 1 today! No ovulation cramping this cycle though. Weird. Testing October 7!


----------



## JLM73

*Meck* that's a good thing! Actually per the temp adjuster, waking 30 mins late, you would subtract .1 :shrug:
Your temps are still awesome right now!
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee, certainly not out yet! I tested at 9dpo with my little boy and got a bfn, but then got a lovely positive on 11dpo! 

Well I've been getting negative OPKs since yesterday and had bad cramps last night and a little this morning. I think o was yesterday or it could even be today - my hunch says yesterday. We didn't manage to BD yesterday but I might have one for luck tonight! No ewcm so I'm thinking it must've already happened! We BD every day for a whole week and on the day of pos OPK so we are covered! 

1dpo today!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry still catching up and running right back out:wohoo:
*Smille* think of it this way... TMI warning
We can wedge tampons ( even 2 at a time and YES I have done this in urgent times),
Penises, Sex Toys and assorted veggies up in the vajay...they never get lost :rofl:
I read once the avg vag depth is like 4 inches:shock: 
{insert waggy finger here} and I KNOWWW some of you have MUCH bigger "toys" that 4 inches :haha:
But truly the vag is a close ended canal. The cups just fit over the cervix like the old today sponge( man I miss those) and the old diaphragms.
Anything you put in, you can reach no prob.
Have other half put it in if you are skittish...oooh new sex game :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Hello ladies can I join? I will be testing on the 1st and pretty sure I had an implantation bleed today so fingers crossed!

:dust: for all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome Frangi! That's great news. Keep us updated.


----------



## Laubull

Navy I'm sorry to see you here :-( I was on the April thread with you. Hugs. X


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome frangi!


----------



## beemeck

welcome new friends!!

and thank you all for your reassuring responses. I'm actually feeling very optimistic now after making FF tell me exactly what I wanted to hear :haha: I looked up charts that had neg HPT before pos and basically they were all neg at 9DPO and some getting negatives all the way to 14DPO. I know that implantation can happen from days 6-12 and now I'm feeling hopeful all over again. hope I don't regret it....


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Sorry still catching up and running right back out:wohoo:
> *Smille* think of it this way... TMI warning
> We can wedge tampons ( even 2 at a time and YES I have done this in urgent times),
> Penises, Sex Toys and assorted veggies up in the vajay...they never get lost :rofl:
> I read once the avg vag depth is like 4 inches:shock:
> {insert waggy finger here} and I KNOWWW some of you have MUCH bigger "toys" that 4 inches :haha:
> But truly the vag is a close ended canal. The cups just fit over the cervix like the old today sponge( man I miss those) and the old diaphragms.
> Anything you put in, you can reach no prob.
> Have other half put it in if you are skittish...oooh new sex game :haha:

Haha thanks. I did a lot of research today which I need to stop, and decided to try them if this cycle doesn't work out. I just wanted to make sure they are sperm friendly and user friendly but I will practice b4 game time. I got dh zinc today too, so fxd it works.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laubull said:


> Navy I'm sorry to see you here :-( I was on the April thread with you. Hugs. X

Hi Laubull! I remember you!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: New Ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Trr

Welcome new ladies!
Cd13. Got my very positive OPK test and EWCM today so I'm waiting for my temp rise to confirm. I am very excited but now the awful 2 week wait. 
I'm feeling great about this cycle but that's what I said about the last.


----------



## JLM73

*Trr* Congrats and hope you get your confirm soon!
Hey it's better to start each cycle with a positive attitude:thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can I join please. I'll be testing through to October as FF seems to have got my ovulation day off by a mile. :-( xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs green!
> 
> Smille I use softcups can I help with anything?
> 
> Afm- finally. Cross hairs!
> 
> I'm just terrified to use them. Are they easy to get in and out? Jlm actually recommended them due to dh's low motility.
> 
> Congrats on the CH's!Click to expand...

Well i had to actually practice with them before. i found that my cp is SO low during af i can't get it in so i can't use it for what it's supposed to be used for. So i used them for this. You squeeze them and shove them in and they kinda hook in. but they really really work well. and you can leave them in for hours. and none of your deposit leaves AND it doesn' tleak all over you during the night lol! :thumbup:


----------



## ajr1990

Stupid me took a test at 6dpo, will start putting my test pics here 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-test-6dpo-keep-testing-updating-thread.html


----------



## NavyLadybug

Temp is high and staying high after a big dip. I guess today's OPK will tell me if I've surged or not if its lighter today/


----------



## CountryMomma

OK, so I got impatient and has some .88 tests from walmart lying around and decided to test with FMU today. I am 6 DPO.. with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so I figured what the heck.. I have been having cramps, my bbs are really sore, and I am so hungry but cant hardly eat.. well.. I may be crazy but I swear I see a line!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1443359881.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## ajr1990

CountryMomma said:


> OK, so I got impatient and has some .88 tests from walmart lying around and decided to test with FMU today. I am 6 DPO.. with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so I figured what the heck.. I have been having cramps, my bbs are really sore, and I am so hungry but cant hardly eat.. well.. I may be crazy but I swear I see a line!

I do see a second line!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank god! lol I was thinking I was going crazy.. plus my eyes weren't working quite yet as I had just woke up


----------



## NavyLadybug

I see a second line! Though I personally hate those tests for myself, I always get indents or evaps with them. I finally gave up on em after freaking out to many times :rofl:

But FX'd they aren't like that for you and its a line!!!!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have used these several times and I have never had an indent or an evap within the time limit.. always stark white unless I am preggo. I have gotten evaps but always way way after the time limit. So fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## southernbound

Hey bee! Just noticed you have me down as testing on Oct 23rd. That was probably my typo. Can you put me on Oct 2nd?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Country, I've never seen anyone else get indents or evaps (Unless way over the time like you said) with them but me :rofl: I think they just don't like my pee Hahaha


----------



## CountryMomma

NavyLadyBug - That is funny. I know what you mean.. I seem to be that way with the dollar tree tests.. there is always some sort of line.. I quit using them because of that!


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry still catching up and running right back out:wohoo:
> *Smille* think of it this way... TMI warning
> We can wedge tampons ( even 2 at a time and YES I have done this in urgent times),
> Penises, Sex Toys and assorted veggies up in the vajay...they never get lost :rofl:
> I read once the avg vag depth is like 4 inches:shock:
> {insert waggy finger here} and I KNOWWW some of you have MUCH bigger "toys" that 4 inches :haha:
> But truly the vag is a close ended canal. The cups just fit over the cervix like the old today sponge( man I miss those) and the old diaphragms.
> Anything you put in, you can reach no prob.
> Have other half put it in if you are skittish...oooh new sex game :haha:
> 
> Haha thanks. I did a lot of research today which I need to stop, and decided to try them if this cycle doesn't work out. I just wanted to make sure they are sperm friendly and user friendly but I will practice b4 game time. I got dh zinc today too, so fxd it works.Click to expand...

hey smille I use these every month during AF instead of tampons - they are a breeze! And I didn't think they would be :thumbup:


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> Stupid me took a test at 6dpo, will start putting my test pics here
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-test-6dpo-keep-testing-updating-thread.html

sorry ajr - don't see anything - but WAY early. FX for you next week!


----------



## beemeck

CountryMomma said:


> OK, so I got impatient and has some .88 tests from walmart lying around and decided to test with FMU today. I am 6 DPO.. with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so I figured what the heck.. I have been having cramps, my bbs are really sore, and I am so hungry but cant hardly eat.. well.. I may be crazy but I swear I see a line!

sorry love, don't see anything. but also so so early. FX for you too! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

hi gals! trying to catch up here :) October is upon us!! testing is almost in full force! eek!

AFM - no luck again today. discouraged yet hopeful. more of the same. all over the place. Last month I was super discouraged with BFNs, but this month I am keeping the mantra that it's not over til AF shows. Expected either Thursday or Friday this week, so I have time. Will keep testing of course :blush: temp dip today - again anxious to see what tomorrow brings. basically temps won't tell me anything in terms of AF because they don't drop til about 5 days into period! so just looking for possible dips. Still in prime implantation time at 10DPO so FX!

GL ladies - big week coming up! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh beemeck my temps are the same! I don't know why I bother after I confirm o. I still have a week and a half before af is due. Frustrating. And my temp went down a bit today which has me concerned too. I can't help but feel out before we even start!


----------



## beemeck

I know how you feel mommy but you should just go on FF chart gallery and check out some pregnancy charts - the post O temps are all over the place! I felt like you did last month - I was out from like 9 DPO on, and I was right that time but this month I'll be hanging on until AF arrives. so many various temps, dips, jumps, and pos hpts that you just never know! my fingers are super duper crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*BeeMeck*:thumbup: I'm calling implant dip! Let's stay positive!

*Navy*Love your Vlog hun! Just watched it all. I love watching them since it is so very hard to understand how much someone has gone thru by just reading a siggy :(
:hugs:

Me-7dpo...2 more days till I start testing :happydance:
Not feeling ANY sympts, still super thick chunky white cm:blush:
But ...no sore boobs, no cramping ...nada! 
:thumbup: for me since I never felt ANYthing before bfps with my kiddos.
Temp took a small drop, but it is still much higher than I usually get, even when bfp with DS:shock:


----------



## JLM73

OMG... totally forgot to mention I had a SUPER HD dream lol
I was taking a hpt cheapie and trying to figure if there was a line, and some random guy ( no idea who he was) comes and looks over my shoulder to ask what I am doing. I look at him and say taking a pregnancy test, and he says You're pregnant!
So I am like :saywhat: and when I look back at the test I have TWO supeeer dark pink lines:shock:
I woke up immed but that was a greaaat dream...hope it is foreshadowing hehe


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> OMG... totally forgot to mention I had a SUPER HD dream lol
> I was taking a hpt cheapie and trying to figure if there was a line, and some random guy ( no idea who he was) comes and looks over my shoulder to ask what I am doing. I look at him and say taking a pregnancy test, and he says You're pregnant!
> So I am like :saywhat: and when I look back at the test I have TWO supeeer dark pink lines:shock:
> I woke up immed but that was a greaaat dream...hope it is foreshadowing hehe

Omg vivid dreams are always big sign for me. Fx for you! Never about being pregnant though. I always have a super sexual dream around the time I find out I'm pregnant lol


----------



## JLM73

ooh ajr (waggy finger) NAughty naughty girl:muaha:
lol Sounds better than some random dude all up on my pee stick:haha:


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs green!
> 
> Smille I use softcups can I help with anything?
> 
> Afm- finally. Cross hairs!
> 
> I'm just terrified to use them. Are they easy to get in and out? Jlm actually recommended them due to dh's low motility.
> 
> Congrats on the CH's!Click to expand...
> 
> Well i had to actually practice with them before. i found that my cp is SO low during af i can't get it in so i can't use it for what it's supposed to be used for. So i used them for this. You squeeze them and shove them in and they kinda hook in. but they really really work well. and you can leave them in for hours. and none of your deposit leaves AND it doesn' tleak all over you during the night lol! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I am going to order them if this cycle is a bust. Yes it will take the fun out, but at this point we need to help his swimmers in whatever way possible.


----------



## Smille24

CountryMomma said:


> OK, so I got impatient and has some .88 tests from walmart lying around and decided to test with FMU today. I am 6 DPO.. with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so I figured what the heck.. I have been having cramps, my bbs are really sore, and I am so hungry but cant hardly eat.. well.. I may be crazy but I swear I see a line!

I can definately see something. Fxd for you.


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> OMG... totally forgot to mention I had a SUPER HD dream lol
> I was taking a hpt cheapie and trying to figure if there was a line, and some random guy ( no idea who he was) comes and looks over my shoulder to ask what I am doing. I look at him and say taking a pregnancy test, and he says You're pregnant!
> So I am like :saywhat: and when I look back at the test I have TWO supeeer dark pink lines:shock:
> I woke up immed but that was a greaaat dream...hope it is foreshadowing hehe

I had a dream I got a blazing bfp last night too :-(. I wish it'd come true.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you JLM

Ok so CD11 OPK was light, CD12 was a bit darker and now CD13 has lightened again. For me this means I got a surge because my PCOS never allows me to have a truly positive OPK,so i either O'd last night or will today or tomorrow. My temps on FF support this as well and if this is true, I will or did O nearly a week early,which I have NEVER done. Could it be because I only bled for a day after my D&C? Anyone have any insight? Could I actually already be in the TWW?

Gah, confusing body!!!!


----------



## Smille24

I'm 7dpo and very achey in my lower abdomen, my back hurts and I'm so tired from not sleeping well. I keep getting very hot at night. Plus my neck hurts really bad probably from tossing and turning and I have a sore throat. In other words I feel like a bus hit me. I'm praying its good news.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am feeling really crappy tonight.. my tummy is all nauseous, my head hurts, and my ears are plugged like I have an ear infection.. generally just run down feeling.. keep ticking by the hours until I test again in the morning and hoping my line is a little darker than it was today. I am sure feeling pregnant for sure.. ick And my boobs are killing me!


----------



## Jaxie086

First cycle that my husband and I are ttc :) I am so excited, and impatient, which doesn't work well when ttc lol. My AF is supposed to start Oct. 4, so I will definitely be testing then (if not a little earlier).


----------



## Jaxie086

I am 7dpo and for the past few days have had these on and off symptoms: period-like cramps, fatigue (the kind I get during AF), achy knees/calfs, tender breasts for past two days, and one intense craving for Moe's (I finished that whole freakin burrito) ;)


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Jax
:shock: I thought IIIIII was the only one who could finish a whole Moes burrito lol:munch:
Sympts sound good!
FX for you and :dust: to us all!


----------



## ajr1990

need to admit something embarrassing. Is flatulating a good sign in the 2ww? I feel my belly is so gassy and I have been flatulating(especially at night).. which I never really do. Glad hubby is away from home so much but it was hilarious when I tooted next to all three boys.. middle son looked at me .. I smiled and quietly pointed to my oldest son (hahahah) He totally thought it was him :blush::haha:


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: ajr smooth move lol
I think it is. I am always blaoted and gassy after O, and NOTHING I eat upsets my stomach. Same foods don't afect me when on BC or not post O...Lots of ladies have it it seems.:thumbup:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> :rofl: ajr smooth move lol
> I think it is. I am always blaoted and gassy after O, and NOTHING I eat upsets my stomach. Same foods don't afect me when on BC or not post O...Lots of ladies have it it seems.:thumbup:

Oh ok so just an ovulation symptom huh. I am so bloated and gassy at least I know I had a good ovulation this cycle!


----------



## Conundrum

I have a feeling I am out for September, mind if I join? I should be due to test around the 28th


----------



## raine87

Mind if I join? I'm 2dpo so I will be testing around Oct 8th. This is cycle #10 for us and my OBGYN already has us starting testing. I had an ultrasound done last week and DH had a sperm analysis on Friday.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Conundrum and Raine!

ajr - didn't mean it CAN'T be a pre BFP sympt. I'm sure it can!
I just haven't been preg with a keeper in 5 years so I can't recall and didn't put many notes in FF back then:shrug:
Hormones and wreak havoc on metabolism and digestion, so I think it could be a sign:thumbup:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies, had the most stressful weekend. Had to take my little boy to the emergency doctor with a scary high fever and crippling tummy pains :( Poor baby. They say it's swollen glands from a virus as he has swollen glands under his chin too. He has only just started showing signs of improvement this morning. I have been shaking with worry about it! It'll take a miracle to have a little bean want to bed down in my stressful body at the moment! Feeling very tearful and crap today!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ajr1990 said:


> need to admit something embarrassing. Is flatulating a good sign in the 2ww? I feel my belly is so gassy and I have been flatulating(especially at night).. which I never really do. Glad hubby is away from home so much but it was hilarious when I tooted next to all three boys.. middle son looked at me .. I smiled and quietly pointed to my oldest son (hahahah) He totally thought it was him :blush::haha:

flatulence is a good sign actually in the tww :) 



wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies, had the most stressful weekend. Had to take my little boy to the emergency doctor with a scary high fever and crippling tummy pains :( Poor baby. They say it's swollen glands from a virus as he has swollen glands under his chin too. He has only just started showing signs of improvement this morning. I have been shaking with worry about it! It'll take a miracle to have a little bean want to bed down in my stressful body at the moment! Feeling very tearful and crap today!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: omg hun is he going to be alright?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh dear, I hope he feels better soon wanna-b-mummy!

FF gave me dotted crosshairs this morning.... I believe this is because I still have CD12s OPK down as Neg, if todays is lighter still I will change it to + as it should be. Oy vay, crazy body.


----------



## blessme

I have no symptoms! My boobs are a bit sore at times but I usually get that with hormonal changes... I'm starting to loose hope! I knew I was pregnant with my daughter before i got any BFP's, it was so obvious! I know they say every pregnancy is different but I feel like I should be having more symptoms if Iam.... 

:(.


----------



## beemeck

hello ladies! 

welcome to the newbies - sorry that sept wasn't your month :hugs:

wanna - so sorry to hear about your son. it sounds very stressful but everytime I get down about overthinking TTC or stressing about it affected my chances I remind myself of all of the women who get pregnant when there are worse odds against them. I work with high risk pregnant women and when it's time for baby, it will stick around against all odds so you aren't out !

a big YAY and tons of :dust: to the many ladies who are about to be testing! I want to make this thread record-breaking for BFPS!! :happydance:

AFM - I know I said I would be holding on until AF came, but I should have specified until AF came or signs of her.... woke up with cramps today. Before my ectopic pregnancy, I had no signs of AF coming. I would just wake up the morning of and know then. Now my cramps have been starting 3 days before and spotting starting the day before. I haven't minded it really because it gives me a heads up, but I wonder if that is a sign that something isn't right since I'm not getting pregnant and fell pregnant on the first time before! So I am totally expecting AF on Thursday now (another BFN this AM) and am going to call my Dr then to see about all of these weird hormonal symptoms I'm having. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results and I refuse let TTC make me go crazy :wacko:

but the good thing about starting this Oct thread is that I will be an Oct tester again so bring on the BFPS!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wanna be- sorry to hear about your son. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## ajr1990

hate that I'm (starting) to get excited again. But I do see a faint line on FRER and an IC this am... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462170
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462190

Please, please, PLEASE if this is a start of a +.. make it stick this cycle!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Air- I totally see a faint line on the Frer! Fx for you it progresses and we see an even darker one in a few days. What dpo are you?


----------



## ajr1990

mrs.green2015 said:


> Air- I totally see a faint line on the Frer! Fx for you it progresses and we see an even darker one in a few days. What dpo are you?

Thank you! Only 7dpo


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies -Posted my pics from this morning on Sept thread- def not calling bfp yet!
I did get a SUPERsquinter faint purplish line on a walmart 88center this morning.
I struggled BAD to get pics of it with my phone! Tried multiple lights and angles sigh.
Not super concerned atm as if it is gonna stick it will get darker- I am just being nosey wanting it tweeked lol.
Also I have been having superchunky bright white cm since 6dpo(right after the big dip in my chart below). Hoping this is a bfp sign:shrug:
Pic of cm in spoiler box if you want to see it.
Best I could do on pics. Line was def there in time limit, spent about ten mins snapping pics, but test was def still damp. Tried to go take more but now that its dry, line is even lighter, and I def can't photo it now...




Spoiler


----------



## JLM73

*OMB ajr!!!*Happydance:
Those ABSOLUTELY are bfps mama!!!
YAY!!!!


----------



## JLM73




----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> hate that I'm (starting) to get excited again. But I do see a faint line on FRER and an IC this am...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462170
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462190
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE if this is a start of a +.. make it stick this cycle!!

I think you're pregnant dear


----------



## beemeck

sorry loves, I don't see anything yet but at 7 and 8 DPO that's to be expected. be careful with the countdown to pregnancy site - I learned early on that it's dangerous. I tested it out with a stark white BFN that I took the day I got my period and 73%, yes 7-3 voted that it was positive :wacko: just goes to show how TTC can make us super duper hopeful with our line eye. But no sweat, when it's time for your BFP, there will be no guessing, trust me! I'll be on the edge of my seat to see what your tests bring this weekend! :happydance: let's start this off!


----------



## jalilma

beemeck said:


> this cycle is off to a weird start for me... super light AF and no cramps? I don't want to complain but it's never like this. hopefully it's nothing that will throw off my chances for this month! :shrug:

Me too.. I mean it wasn't super light but lighter than I remember af being before going on the pill... (and it seemed shorter too) who knows!:wacko:


----------



## jalilma

So I going to try... (key word TRY) to hold off on testing until the 23rd... The day after af is due... Last month I spent a small fortune testing early (and repeatedly) just to have nothing... Wish me baby dust AND the ability to not test early and stress myself out!


----------



## beemeck

FX for all of those things for you! not to fuel your fire, but if your self control isn't that great you could always try investing in internet cheapie tests - I buy the wondfos from amazon and they aren't expensive at all and you get a ton! GL this cycle love!


----------



## campn

Hey ladies here from the September thread, can I join? I haven't gotten AF yet but I'm 13 DPO and BFN and I really don't think we conceived this cycle so onto the next one! Hoping AF would start soon so we can start over... put me down for October 28th! Halloween month is the best month!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Hey ladies here from the September thread, can I join? I haven't gotten AF yet but I'm 13 DPO and BFN and I really don't think we conceived this cycle so onto the next one! Hoping AF would start soon so we can start over... put me down for October 28th! Halloween month is the best month!

welcome love! I'm right with you - 11 DPO and know it's that time to throw in the towel - almost changed my test date today til later in Oct but I'll give it a couple more days.... but yes let's get some spooktacular BFPS! :fool::ninja::devil::muaha:


----------



## campn

Thank you Bee! I know it's hard but don't give up yet! Most common day for BFP is 12 DPO so you still have a pretty good chance! 

Here's to a spooktacular BFPs when we'll become "mummies"!:winkwink:


----------



## beemeck

ahhhh halloween puns! let's make this a super fun TTC month!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn*Where'd your chart go??
Your temp is awesomely high!!
:hi:*Jalilma* 
*ajr*I def see your lines on those the FRER!!!:dance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thoughts ladies? I never get a TRUE + on OPKs due to PCOS so I have to go by light, darker and back to light. It looks like I got m surge on CD12 this time around? 

https://i.imgur.com/SdaEiMX.jpg


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> sorry loves, I don't see anything yet but at 7 and 8 DPO that's to be expected. be careful with the countdown to pregnancy site - I learned early on that it's dangerous. I tested it out with a stark white BFN that I took the day I got my period and 73%, yes 7-3 voted that it was positive :wacko: just goes to show how TTC can make us super duper hopeful with our line eye. But no sweat, when it's time for your BFP, there will be no guessing, trust me! I'll be on the edge of my seat to see what your tests bring this weekend! :happydance: let's start this off!

No worries, I'm not counting on the votes to convince me if I see the line lol 
I know you don't see a line and that's OK, I do see a faint line but def don't be doing a happy dance until it gets as dark as control. There are some of us that have zero self control when it comes to this 2ww and as much as it drives us crazy.. we really can't help but to test early.. to each their own :)


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> *ajr*I def see your lines on those the FRER!!!:dance:

Thank you! glad you see too! I'm going to skip tomorrow and save my frer for the next day. .. that tis the plan.. will see if it works out Haha. I hate spending $10 on a test and really don't want to spend more then I already have this cycle lol


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> Hi ladies -Posted my pics from this morning on Sept thread- def not calling bfp yet!
> I did get a SUPERsquinter faint purplish line on a walmart 88center this morning.
> I struggled BAD to get pics of it with my phone! Tried multiple lights and angles sigh.
> Not super concerned atm as if it is gonna stick it will get darker- I am just being nosey wanting it tweeked lol.
> Also I have been having superchunky bright white cm since 6dpo(right after the big dip in my chart below). Hoping this is a bfp sign:shrug:
> Pic of cm in spoiler box if you want to see it.
> Best I could do on pics. Line was def there in time limit, spent about ten mins snapping pics, but test was def still damp. Tried to go take more but now that its dry, line is even lighter, and I def can't photo it now...
> View attachment 899281
> 
> View attachment 899283
> 
> View attachment 899285
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 899287

I think it's like $4.. you can get a photoshop app if you have an iPhone. Do you already have it?


----------



## medic76097

I'm going to join you ladies. I'm 5 dpo and my OPKs are darker then they should be for after o. I wasn't tracking but in going off my cm and how I felt that day. Thoughts on the OPKs? The random blank one is an HcG.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> hate that I'm (starting) to get excited again. But I do see a faint line on FRER and an IC this am...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462170
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=462190
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE if this is a start of a +.. make it stick this cycle!!
> 
> I think you're pregnant dearClick to expand...

thank you I really hope to see the line get darker! I thought the smu would give me better line but FMU really give me a better line today. Might stick with FMU this cycle.. so funny how that works different each cycle lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ajr- yes save your Frer for a couple days. If you can... Lol


----------



## jalilma

CountryMomma said:


> OK, so I got impatient and has some .88 tests from walmart lying around and decided to test with FMU today. I am 6 DPO.. with my last pregnancy I implanted at 4 DPO so I figured what the heck.. I have been having cramps, my bbs are really sore, and I am so hungry but cant hardly eat.. well.. I may be crazy but I swear I see a line!

I see it too!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Medic*
*ajr* You should have a really nice FRER line in 2 days! Can't wait!


----------



## JLM73

ajr I am an android gal, and sadly not using a galaxy since my last ph broke and I am on a POS temp LG phone.
I will just wait till tomoro's to post them rather than pay for a tweek prog.

Also I am right with you on not wanting to use a FRER too early or pay more than I've spent this month lol


----------



## ajr1990

I wanted to also say I am liking my temps this month but with I had the VIP to look for charts like mine.. anyone seen charts like mine recently and remember them? where they a good month for that person!?


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn*Where'd your chart go??
> Your temp is awesomely high!!
> :hi:*Jalilma*
> *ajr*I def see your lines on those the FRER!!!:dance:

I took it off! I no longer believe in September :p I'm hoping AF will show so I can start a new chart!


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> I took it off! I no longer believe in September :p I'm hoping AF will show so I can start a new chart!

I'm hoping BFP will show for you and stick it's tongue out lol
:p Your temp is higher than everyone's right now :rofl:


----------



## Smille24

Navy- I'd keep testing and bding. I don't think you o'dbdin, but Im not a dr. Do you temp?


----------



## blessme

Feeling AF like cramps....


----------



## campn

Just started to spot... AF will come soon now. Kinda sucks cause I really had my hopes up for this cycle... Oh well. October here I come.


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Campn???
OMG...well what's with that super high temp?? Any chance you are getting sick...or did you take any supps this cycle?


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry campn :-(


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> :shock: Campn???
> OMG...well what's with that super high temp?? Any chance you are getting sick...or did you take any supps this cycle?

No! I'm only taking my folic acid! I had a bad headache that day but no fever and took Tylenol so that should have brought my temp down if anything? It will probably drop drastically tomorrow...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Smille24 said:


> Navy- I'd keep testing and bding. I don't think you o'dbdin, but Im not a dr. Do you temp?

Yes I do and my FF supports me Oing early with them as well


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It looks like I'll be testing on 7th October. A CD36 ovulation (WTF? On Clomid too). 
I haven't had AF since August. The Clomid has done me more harm than good. :-(

I hope to see lots of lucky October BFPs for some gorgeous summer babies. Xx


----------



## LynAnne

I think I've found myself inadvertently in the TWW. I found out in August that I'd had a MMC and decided to wait it out to see if I would miscarry naturally and on the 8/9th of September I did. It happened right around midnight so I never know which day to go with! I stopped bleeding exactly a week after I miscarried and had two days spotting the week after but it was hardly anything at all! I didn't think too much about it and DH and I decided to BD with no expectations, no strings attached. It wasn't until Sunday that I realised that it was quite possibly right over my fertile period. Oops! We weren't planning on waiting but we weren't exactly trying either. 

Anyway, I don't know exactly when I'll be testing because I have no idea when I ovulated but I bought some tests on amazon and I'm just waiting for them to arrive before I really decide. I know I'm going to test on Monday 5th (15 days after bleeding for MC started) and Thursday 8th (15 days since MC) next week but I might be tempted to test before then. Also, I did do a test last week when I knew I couldn't be pregnant and I only had a squinter show up so I *think* the hcg should be out of my system by now. 

In terms of symptoms I've had a sore back and cramps in my stomach which I can get pre Af or pre BFP. My stomach sort of doesn't feel like mine. I've also had itchy boobs (but not sore) and a bit of tingling down there, like increased blood flow. I'm not holding out much hope of a BFP this month but it'd be nice all the same!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> welcome to the newbies - sorry that sept wasn't your month :hugs:
> 
> wanna - so sorry to hear about your son. it sounds very stressful but everytime I get down about overthinking TTC or stressing about it affected my chances I remind myself of all of the women who get pregnant when there are worse odds against them. I work with high risk pregnant women and when it's time for baby, it will stick around against all odds so you aren't out !

Thanks Bee, and thank you all ladies for all your well wishes and concern! He is thankfully improved today. The doctor said to keep him dosed up on ibuprofen and paracetamol, so I am. His symptoms have improved, but his temperature is still playing up, but last night he slept 14 hours, which I am relieved about as the night before he was up the entire night with a fever and could hardly stand/move! So scary. But he is playing and chattering away today, so it's on its way out I'm sure!

4dpo. Got some lower back pain today and boobs are tender, feel spaced out, but I know it's too early for anything and it's just tiredness and stress! 

Bee, you're not out until AF shows! But I totally understand wanting to move forward and get organised and sorted with the doctor. You're right - at least when you're not just sitting back, you're taking action and feel as though you're moving forward and doing something about it.

Good luck ladies - I am so excited to see some BFPs soon!


----------



## raine87

Got the results from my OBGYN today. Ultrasound was good except a small possible fibroid. Sperm analysis was "perfect". Hopefully this is our month!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

raine87 said:


> Got the results from my OBGYN today. Ultrasound was good except a small possible fibroid. Sperm analysis was "perfect". Hopefully this is our month!

That's fabulous news. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

raine87 said:


> Got the results from my OBGYN today. Ultrasound was good except a small possible fibroid. Sperm analysis was "perfect". Hopefully this is our month!

Fantastic news!


----------



## beemeck

blessme said:


> Feeling AF like cramps....

I'm right with you love :cry: spotting should start tomorrow for me. at least I'll be an October tester again - still having positive thoughts about this month.... :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Just started to spot... AF will come soon now. Kinda sucks cause I really had my hopes up for this cycle... Oh well. October here I come.

sorry sweets. I know the feeling. my spotting should start tomorrow. in a way I just want AF to start so I can get going with the next cycle, but I also wouldn't want my luteal phase to shorten so I'm just waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## beemeck

NavyLadybug said:


> Thoughts ladies? I never get a TRUE + on OPKs due to PCOS so I have to go by light, darker and back to light. It looks like I got m surge on CD12 this time around?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SdaEiMX.jpg

hey navy - I hear that some women never do get that super dark line. but is this light of a line common for you? I would assume that you haven't ovulated yet - geared up to but never did. unless this is how it always is? those lines are pretty faint so I might just stay on it in case.... :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

medic76097 said:


> I'm going to join you ladies. I'm 5 dpo and my OPKs are darker then they should be for after o. I wasn't tracking but in going off my cm and how I felt that day. Thoughts on the OPKs? The random blank one is an HcG.

hmm are you temping too? you are right - they seem to be getting darker. I hear they get dark again right before AF, but that doesn't line up for you either. what other ways do you track O?? CM, CP?


----------



## beemeck

LynAnne said:


> I think I've found myself inadvertently in the TWW. I found out in August that I'd had a MMC and decided to wait it out to see if I would miscarry naturally and on the 8/9th of September I did. It happened right around midnight so I never know which day to go with! I stopped bleeding exactly a week after I miscarried and had two days spotting the week after but it was hardly anything at all! I didn't think too much about it and DH and I decided to BD with no expectations, no strings attached. It wasn't until Sunday that I realised that it was quite possibly right over my fertile period. Oops! We weren't planning on waiting but we weren't exactly trying either.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know exactly when I'll be testing because I have no idea when I ovulated but I bought some tests on amazon and I'm just waiting for them to arrive before I really decide. I know I'm going to test on Monday 5th (15 days after bleeding for MC started) and Thursday 8th (15 days since MC) next week but I might be tempted to test before then. Also, I did do a test last week when I knew I couldn't be pregnant and I only had a squinter show up so I *think* the hcg should be out of my system by now.
> 
> In terms of symptoms I've had a sore back and cramps in my stomach which I can get pre Af or pre BFP. My stomach sort of doesn't feel like mine. I've also had itchy boobs (but not sore) and a bit of tingling down there, like increased blood flow. I'm not holding out much hope of a BFP this month but it'd be nice all the same!

welcome Lyn! looking at your siggie I see that we both had an ectopic in April. I was 7 weeks. :cry: I'm sorry for all of your losses. I have not been able to get pregnant since. So FX this is the month for us and our rainbow babies!! 

xx:hugs:


----------



## beemeck

raine - amazing news!!! FX for you!

phewwww just trying to catch up before today's madness starts - we have so many testers coming up!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM - still just waiting on AF :coffee: expecting spotting tomorrow and the witch on Thursday. sigh. feeling down so will try some journal entries today so we can start October 1 out on a positive note here. Was really hoping to start it off with a BFP, but I'll need one of you to do it now! I'll be testing again around Oct 26 so let's make October our month!! :baby::baby:


----------



## LynAnne

Finger crossed for both of us, beemeck. It's been a tough year for me with my three losses but I'm determined not to give up until I get that rainbow baby!


----------



## NavyLadybug

beemeck said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Thoughts ladies? I never get a TRUE + on OPKs due to PCOS so I have to go by light, darker and back to light. It looks like I got m surge on CD12 this time around?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SdaEiMX.jpg
> 
> hey navy - I hear that some women never do get that super dark line. but is this light of a line common for you? I would assume that you haven't ovulated yet - geared up to but never did. unless this is how it always is? those lines are pretty faint so I might just stay on it in case.... :hugs:Click to expand...

Beemeck, this is my "normal", other wise I would have just disregarded it. But my PCOS always gives me light lines. This is the same pattern I have with all my cycles (with or without resulting in pregnancy) so sadly this is my normal. Even with Digis I would also get a high but never a peak and I had one of those cycles result in pregnancy as well.


----------



## jalilma

raine87 said:


> Got the results from my OBGYN today. Ultrasound was good except a small possible fibroid. Sperm analysis was "perfect". Hopefully this is our month!

Awesome!


----------



## jalilma

Quick question I'm new to the whole opk ...temping .. Ect. I am currently cd7. With 30-32 day cycles... When do most of you start using your opk? With my daughters i was ntnp but that was 10 years ago... If time was more on my side (i would like to have a baby before I go back to school) I would just let nature run its course.. But I'm trying to be more aware so (hopefully) I can help things along... Although in reality I know that regardless of what I do it won't happen until it's suppose to happen.. I'm just trying to be proactive to distract myself! Hahaha


----------



## beemeck

NavyLadybug said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Thoughts ladies? I never get a TRUE + on OPKs due to PCOS so I have to go by light, darker and back to light. It looks like I got m surge on CD12 this time around?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SdaEiMX.jpg
> 
> hey navy - I hear that some women never do get that super dark line. but is this light of a line common for you? I would assume that you haven't ovulated yet - geared up to but never did. unless this is how it always is? those lines are pretty faint so I might just stay on it in case.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Beemeck, this is my "normal", other wise I would have just disregarded it. But my PCOS always gives me light lines. This is the same pattern I have with all my cycles (with or without resulting in pregnancy) so sadly this is my normal. Even with Digis I would also get a high but never a peak and I had one of those cycles result in pregnancy as well.Click to expand...

in that case then yes 12 is the darkest and it's good you are temping too for FF to confirm that :thumbup: go with your gut - we are so intuitive with our bodies, I think we know best!


----------



## campn

Jalilma- you can start right away! Usually CD1 is when you start but really you just want like a week of temps before you ovulate so you get nice crosshairs!


----------



## Trr

Hello everyone! 

So yesterday I got my thermal shift? (I temped late) so I'm assuming I ovulated which makes me happy because I didn't think I was.

So as of today I am cd16/1dpo. Feeling really good about this cycle because we bd'ed everyday for a week. We are both exhausted, to say the least. 

Currently waiting (not so patiently) to test and looking forward to symptom spotting for the next 2 weeks lol 

Wishing everyone gl this cycle.


----------



## campn

Trr yay! That's pretty good! Hopefully you caught that eggy! Maybe this cycle we'll BD every day but oh man, we'll need so much coffee! Can't complain, I do love coffee!


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> Trr yay! That's pretty good! Hopefully you caught that eggy! Maybe this cycle we'll BD every day but oh man, we'll need so much coffee! Can't complain, I do love coffee!

We almost didn't make the whole week. It wasn't sexy after a couple days, it's was just business. Even put my legs in the air after a couple sessions.
Don't even want to think about having to do that again next month if it doesn't stick. Ugh. 
I guess I will know in 2 weeks if it worked :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hey ladies! AF got me while I was away. I'll join my cycle buddy and say I'll be testing 10/28. Good luck all <3


----------



## frangi33

Looking forward to testing on the first, I'm feeling very positive. Is anyone else testing on the 1st???


----------



## NavyLadybug

Have any of you ladies ever had a random bleed in the middle of their cycle? I just did and it literally lasted 5 mins and was enough to cover a pad then it completely stopped. Not even pink when I wipe or anything. It seemed to be way to much to be O or IB blood, which I've never had either.


----------



## Laubull

Navy how many dpo are you? X


----------



## blessme

frangi33 said:


> Looking forward to testing on the first, I'm feeling very positive. Is anyone else testing on the 1st???

Iam!!!!! 

I tested this AM... And after 2 mins I definitely seen a second line, no questions asked.. It was pink and thick, but when I picked it up, the dye went across the strip and it was a negative once dried...but only after I picked it up and turned it sideways.... What is that?


----------



## Breeaa

I am testing on the 7th or 8th! Although I ovulated late this month so I may have to wait a little longer. Cant wait! Feeling hopeful!!


----------



## Breeaa

blessme said:


> frangi33 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to testing on the first, I'm feeling very positive. Is anyone else testing on the 1st???
> 
> Iam!!!!!
> 
> I tested this AM... And after 2 mins I definitely seen a second line, no questions asked.. It was pink and thick, but when I picked it up, the dye went across the strip and it was a negative once dried...but only after I picked it up and turned it sideways.... What is that?Click to expand...

That is strange! Did you use enough urine?


----------



## Bb10

So, I couldn't resist the urge to poas anymore and tested early.... Got a faint BFP! It was a cheap brand so I retested with frer and again got a faint line. I did it in the afternoon so I'm gonna test tomorrow with fmu to see if it's any darker and to make sure I don't have line eyes and am imagining things! 

P.s. I don't know how to post pictures on here or I would just to get other opinions!


----------



## southernbound

Congrats bb10 that's awesome! ! Blessme today the SAME thing literally happened to me. The brand I'm using though has a warning that basically says when the urine first crosses the window a chemical reaction will make a quick dark line that will fade quickly before the real result. That's weird that yours was after two minutes though. Mine can be read after 1 minute accurately


----------



## TexasRider

Can I join? I will be testing on October 29th


----------



## Breeaa

Bb10 said:


> So, I couldn't resist the urge to poas anymore and tested early.... Got a faint BFP! It was a cheapy brand so I retested with frer and again got a faint line. I did it in the afternoon so I'm gonna test tomorrow with fmu to see if it's any darker and to make sure I don't have line eyes and am imagining things!
> 
> P.s. I don't know how to post pictures on here or I would just to get other opinions!

Congrats!! H&H 9 months and sticky dust!! Hopefully we can all join you soon. :dust:


----------



## Breeaa

NavyLadybug said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had a random bleed in the middle of their cycle? I just did and it literally lasted 5 mins and was enough to cover a pad then it completely stopped. Not even pink when I wipe or anything. It seemed to be way to much to be O or IB blood, which I've never had either.

That's interesting. I've never had that happen before. The only time I've ever bled in between AF was the tiniest spotting during ovulating.


----------



## CrowBaby

My cycle is due to start October 6, so I'm getting a head start here. I'm hoping that I won't get to stay but if so, I know I'll be in a group with great people! On my wait right now.:thumbup:


----------



## oncealwaysmom

I should test on OCT 5th. I O'd on 09/2/2015 had positive OPKs for 7 days post today was the faintest OPK. I have also tested with HPT and all have been negative, even though I know its way too early Im a POAS addict. Baby dust to all my fellow testers and 2ww sisters. Baby dust and sticky thoughts to all!


----------



## blessme

Took this after work today... What's your thoughts

https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg


----------



## Desiree1694

I will be testing Oct 27th... fx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laubull said:


> Navy how many dpo are you? X

Laubull I could be anywhere between 0-3dpo (I've been known to O as late as 72 hours after my surges, which I had on CD12, I'm now in CD15, but I believe from the small pulls I felt in my ovary I'm 1DPO)


----------



## ajr1990

blessme said:


> Took this after work today... What's your thoughts
> 
> https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg

Can you upload here that site is giving me spam popups


----------



## oncealwaysmom

how many dpo are you when getting your bfp.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so glad that I've only got FRERs in the house because I'm so tempted to test! I'm only between 8-10 dpo (I don't know when I ovulated thanks to mc) so I don't want to waste my expensive tests. I'm nervous about getting faint lines if I've still got hcg in my system but I just want to know!


----------



## ajr1990

Today is 9dpo and I am seeing a very faint line on ic tests. Starting to get excited and really hope line just keeps getting darker from here on out! Totes to take a frer but I only have one left and I don't want to waste it.. Already wasted 3 others tgus cycle, saving it for a few more days. I did however reorder /40hcg off of Amazon due to arrive today.


----------



## becks

Hi girls.. I will be testing on the 8th Oct xx


----------



## ajr1990

Here is my smu $store test:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ajr1990

Sorry it never lets me attach two because images on my phone are all named the same :) same test just not cropped. 9 dpo today tested with smu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beemeck

blessme said:


> Took this after work today... What's your thoughts
> 
> https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg

sorry sweets, don't see anything. but fingers will remain crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> Sorry it never lets me attach two because images on my phone are all named the same :) same test just not cropped. 9 dpo today tested with smu.

don't see anything yet but I'll be holding out hope for you! still lots of time :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

welcome to all the new ladies!! I try to stay on top of the thread as best I can on my phone so please let me know if I missed anyone!! :hugs:

so excited for the upcoming week to see some BFPS! :happydance: keeping all of my good vibes aimed toward October and hoping to see my very own BFP at the end of this month for my birthday - wouldn't that be a great gift?! 

keep us posted girls - I want lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: in the air! :baby::baby:


----------



## Heatherga2015

so i tested early.....go figure lmao.....i posted the results on a new thread please tell me if you see the faint line, i swear i have line eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it never lets me attach two because images on my phone are all named the same :) same test just not cropped. 9 dpo today tested with smu.
> 
> don't see anything yet but I'll be holding out hope for you! still lots of time :hugs:Click to expand...

No worries. I'll honest with you though you never see faint lines. I think you should post some test for others to see in the future. Perhaps you had/have a line and just don't see it.


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it never lets me attach two because images on my phone are all named the same :) same test just not cropped. 9 dpo today tested with smu.
> 
> don't see anything yet but I'll be holding out hope for you! still lots of time :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I'll honest with you though you never see faint lines. I think you should post some test for others to see in the future. Perhaps you had/have a line and just don't see it.Click to expand...

wouldn't that be crazy? lol no no they are stark white for sure. I should find the pic from my last BFP at 12 DPO - I thought THAT was super light but now that I see so many other tests I have to laugh at myself at how dark it really was!


----------



## jalilma

Ajr1990... We are both ttc #4! Hopefully we can go through it together!


----------



## Heatherga2015

i didnt get no response on the thread so ill post it here what do you see???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150930_062424226_HDR.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20150930_062424226_HDR (1).jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20150930_073604.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150930_072331.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20150930_062547.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ajr1990

Heatherga2015 said:


> i didnt get no response on the thread so ill post it here what do you see???

Def see a line but I think it's throwing me off that entire test is pink. Do all these test look pink like that?


----------



## ajr1990

jalilma said:


> Ajr1990... We are both ttc #4! Hopefully we can go through it together!

Awesome!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

it was taken at the 5 minute mark, they look normal color on my pics except for the ones i tweaked, idk.....push comes to shove im taking another in the morning anyway, and possibly in a few hours LMAO...


----------



## beemeck

Heatherga2015 said:


> it was taken at the 5 minute mark, they look normal color on my pics except for the ones i tweaked, idk.....push comes to shove im taking another in the morning anyway, and possibly in a few hours LMAO...

don't see anything yet love but that's the dance we do when testing early, eh? same thing over here - totally guilty! :blush: sadly mine stayed BFNs until spotting started today, so hoping for better luck for you! FX!


----------



## campn

Ajr- I see a very faint line! Looks promising so test again tomorrow! 

Bee- when is your birthday?? I'm testing in the end of October but who knows I may not get a positive until Halloween! My birthday is November second so that's like a birthday present to me too! It'll make me forget the fact that I'm turning 28 :cry:


----------



## Trr

Hoping to get my BFP for our one year wedding anniversary on October 4. I'll be 8dpo according to FF so it's possible :) that would be such a great present.


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Ajr- I see a very faint line! Looks promising so test again tomorrow!
> 
> Bee- when is your birthday?? I'm testing in the end of October but who knows I may not get a positive until Halloween! My birthday is November second so that's like a birthday present to me too! It'll make me forget the fact that I'm turning 28 :cry:

OMG CAMPN!!!! that's my bday too!!! :happydance::happydance: so a slightly early bday present but hey, I'll take it!! I'm turning 29 so you can feel a little better that you still have another year on me :winkwink: yay for birthday buddies - and basically cycle buddies (spotting is starting today). What day do you O around?? I've been O'ing CD 15.


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> Hoping to get my BFP for our one year wedding anniversary on October 4. I'll be 8dpo according to FF so it's possible :) that would be such a great present.

FX for you!! that would be a lovely way to celebrate! :baby::baby:


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Hoping to get my BFP for our one year wedding anniversary on October 4. I'll be 8dpo according to FF so it's possible :) that would be such a great present.

I can't think of a better anniversary present!! Really hoping you get it! 


beemeck said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ajr- I see a very faint line! Looks promising so test again tomorrow!
> 
> Bee- when is your birthday?? I'm testing in the end of October but who knows I may not get a positive until Halloween! My birthday is November second so that's like a birthday present to me too! It'll make me forget the fact that I'm turning 28 :cry:
> 
> OMG CAMPN!!!! that's my bday too!!! :happydance::happydance: so a slightly early bday present but hey, I'll take it!! I'm turning 29 so you can feel a little better that you still have another year on me :winkwink: yay for birthday buddies - and basically cycle buddies (spotting is starting today). What day do you O around?? I've been O'ing CD 15.Click to expand...

OMG I don't think I've ever met anyone with my same birth date before! I've always loved sweet November but I'm so biased! I ovulate CD 20, I've long cycles that are such a pain in the butt! 

You girls changed your pictures at the same time! almost didn't recognize you!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Hoping to get my BFP for our one year wedding anniversary on October 4. I'll be 8dpo according to FF so it's possible :) that would be such a great present.
> 
> I can't think of a better anniversary present!! Really hoping you get it!
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ajr- I see a very faint line! Looks promising so test again tomorrow!
> 
> Bee- when is your birthday?? I'm testing in the end of October but who knows I may not get a positive until Halloween! My birthday is November second so that's like a birthday present to me too! It'll make me forget the fact that I'm turning 28 :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG CAMPN!!!! that's my bday too!!! :happydance::happydance: so a slightly early bday present but hey, I'll take it!! I'm turning 29 so you can feel a little better that you still have another year on me :winkwink: yay for birthday buddies - and basically cycle buddies (spotting is starting today). What day do you O around?? I've been O'ing CD 15.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I don't think I've ever met anyone with my same birth date before! I've always loved sweet November but I'm so biased! I ovulate CD 20, I've long cycles that are such a pain in the butt!
> 
> You girls changed your pictures at the same time! almost didn't recognize you!Click to expand...

lol yes we did how funny. I was thinking I want to do a new cycle, new pic. and I never meet anyone with my same birthday either - it must be a rare one :winkwink: we should still be O'ing alllllmost the same time since I haven't officially had my CD1 yet...


----------



## campn

Bee- I love that! New cycle, new picture! I should do that too! Yes it looks like you may ovulate like a day or so before me! I'm trying to come up with a new BD system cause I think I ovulate during my sleep! 

I love your picture and the dress is so gorgeous! Was that at a wedding??


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Bee- I love that! New cycle, new picture! I should do that too! Yes it looks like you may ovulate like a day or so before me! I'm trying to come up with a new BD system cause I think I ovulate during my sleep!
> 
> Is that your wedding picture!? I love it and the dress is so gorgeous!

Aw thanks - yep that is another one of my wedding pics. that was for the Indian portion of our wedding -where my SO is from. It was so fun to get to have TWO dresses :kiss:

we are going to try every other day during the fertile window this month. last month we did SMEP. I'm wondering if SO's sperm isn't the best for every day ejaculation? When I got pregnant in April, we only BD'ed twice in a very large fertile window time frame because we were so busy with the wedding! I also have my Dr appt next Thursday. I think I might have hypothyroidism. My Grandma and 2 of her 3 daughters all have it and it's hereditary. I was tested 3 years ago and was fine, but it develops later in life and can be brought on by a pregnancy. :growlmad: I'm now experiencing some symptoms so I'm going to get a blood test to check it out... hoping for some answers!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Heather- I think I might see something but that pink is really making me crazy lol can't wait until you test again.


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I love that! New cycle, new picture! I should do that too! Yes it looks like you may ovulate like a day or so before me! I'm trying to come up with a new BD system cause I think I ovulate during my sleep!
> 
> Is that your wedding picture!? I love it and the dress is so gorgeous!
> 
> Aw thanks - yep that is another one of my wedding pics. that was for the Indian portion of our wedding -where my SO is from. It was so fun to get to have TWO dresses :kiss:
> 
> we are going to try every other day during the fertile window this month. last month we did SMEP. I'm wondering if SO's sperm isn't the best for every day ejaculation? When I got pregnant in April, we only BD'ed twice in a very large fertile window time frame because we were so busy with the wedding! I also have my Dr appt next Thursday. I think I might have hypothyroidism. My Grandma and 2 of her 3 daughters all have it and it's hereditary. I was tested 3 years ago and was fine, but it develops later in life and can be brought on by a pregnancy. :growlmad: I'm now experiencing some symptoms so I'm going to get a blood test to check it out... hoping for some answers!Click to expand...

I almost asked if it was your wedding dress but I was like no in her previous picture she had a white wedding dress so I didn't wanna sound stupid :p
With my DS I think we BD once in the entire fertile window, 12 hours after I got a positive opk! Miracles can happen! 
I'm borderline hypothyroid, in fact I have to take thyroid meds in my entire first trimester otherwise I can miscarry, so I really need to find out if I'm pregnant pretty early on so I can start my medication. Have you tried thyroid supplements?


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I love that! New cycle, new picture! I should do that too! Yes it looks like you may ovulate like a day or so before me! I'm trying to come up with a new BD system cause I think I ovulate during my sleep!
> 
> Is that your wedding picture!? I love it and the dress is so gorgeous!
> 
> Aw thanks - yep that is another one of my wedding pics. that was for the Indian portion of our wedding -where my SO is from. It was so fun to get to have TWO dresses :kiss:
> 
> we are going to try every other day during the fertile window this month. last month we did SMEP. I'm wondering if SO's sperm isn't the best for every day ejaculation? When I got pregnant in April, we only BD'ed twice in a very large fertile window time frame because we were so busy with the wedding! I also have my Dr appt next Thursday. I think I might have hypothyroidism. My Grandma and 2 of her 3 daughters all have it and it's hereditary. I was tested 3 years ago and was fine, but it develops later in life and can be brought on by a pregnancy. :growlmad: I'm now experiencing some symptoms so I'm going to get a blood test to check it out... hoping for some answers!Click to expand...
> 
> I almost asked if it was your wedding dress but I was like no in her previous picture she had a white wedding dress so I didn't wanna sound stupid :p
> With my DS I think we BD once in the entire fertile window, 12 hours after I got a positive opk! Miracles can happen!
> I'm borderline hypothyroid, in fact I have to take thyroid meds in my entire first trimester otherwise I can miscarry, so I really need to find out if I'm pregnant pretty early on so I can start my medication. Have you tried thyroid supplements?Click to expand...

no but that's what is making me really want to know the answer for sure - I read that miscarriages can be common in those with hypothyroidism. I have never taken meds before as there as never been an issue. recently I have finally gotten fed up at the amount of my hair that is falling out and looked it up. I was shocked to see it's a symptom of something so prevalent in my family and then it said it can come on after a pregnancy so I was like "ding ding ding"! I just want to cross my t's and dot my i's so we can get the best possible outcome! thanks for your info :hugs: we have lots in common!


----------



## oncealwaysmom

This TTW is driving me bonkers! I tested with dollar store on 5-9 DPO and to me they all look negative. I did do the whole blood experiment and it was positive, but I saw that debunked. I am feeling some cramping, but (TMI) I am having a lot of flatulent and they are really well something. I normally don't have a lot of symptoms before my AF that is due Oct. 5th. This is my first time trying and haven't been PG in 9 years so I am super anxious. Baby dust to all. For all who have gotten their BFP this month super sticky thoughts.


----------



## beemeck

oncealwaysmom said:


> This TTW is driving me bonkers! I tested with dollar store on 5-9 DPO and to me they all look negative. I did do the whole blood experiment and it was positive, but I saw that debunked. I am feeling some cramping, but (TMI) I am having a lot of flatulent and they are really well something. I normally don't have a lot of symptoms before my AF that is due Oct. 5th. This is my first time trying and haven't been PG in 9 years so I am super anxious. Baby dust to all. For all who have gotten their BFP this month super sticky thoughts.

oooh what is the blood experiment?! 

I am super gassy during the TWW, but if you typically aren't then I am hoping it's a sign for you! I wouldn't get down about the neg tests since it's so early :thumbup: And I know, I hardly feel like a sane person during the TWW. I can't believe I can be so consistently on edge for that many days straight! :wacko: GL to you love!


----------



## Trr

Beemeck and campn- hoping that birthday months and anniversaries bring us extra luck! For us and everyone else of course. 
Need all the help we can get lol


----------



## oncealwaysmom

beemeck- thank you for the reassurance. The whole blood is using regular blood (not serum) on a urine hpt. You-tube it at your own risk of driving your self even more bonkers lol. PS how do you post pictures and I will post up this cycles opks hpts including the whole blood test


----------



## LynAnne

I feel out already. I'm meant to be testing on Monday and I probably will if AF doesn't show. With it being just after my MC and us only NTNP I just don't think its going to be our month. Still, it's not making me want to POAS any less!


----------



## campn

This will be my 3rd official cycle (started in July but missed my fertile window) so I'm putting all positive energies out there into the universe! Surely if we believe it will happen, it will, right?? 

Maybe we'll get a July 4th baby!?


----------



## frangi33

I'm out AF is here. It was our first month TTC and it's hit me hard, pretty sure it was a chemical but haven't been able to test.

My next test day will be October 25th, at least I'm lucky to have a short cycle :(


----------



## oncealwaysmom

LYN-Its not over until the red lady sings. Baby dust your way mamma. If there isn't a sticky bean this cycle, good luck next cycle Oct 25 is my dd birthday!


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Well I just updated my chart (im horrible at keeping up with things lol) and my chances look good still. I also just checked my CV (egg white with creamy streaking) and so High my DH couldn't even find it! (TMI sry but comes with the territory) fingers crossed baby dust x500.


----------



## ajr1990

oncealwaysmom said:


> beemeck- thank you for the reassurance. The whole blood is using regular blood (not serum) on a urine hpt. You-tube it at your own risk of driving your self even more bonkers lol. PS how do you post pictures and I will post up this cycles opks hpts including the whole blood test

curious to see if you share. if you are on phone, that would be the only reason I would think of you don't see it manage attachments, switched to desktop version(on phone, or actually go to desktop) and you click ADVANCED on the reply.. then you will see manage attachment.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Frangi- sorry you're out. Good luck to you next cycle! Also hubbs and I talk about baby names pretty often with a girls name picked out, Lillyann Louise. But hubs loves Annabell Lynn and I saw Annabell was your babies name! How funny. Lol


----------



## frangi33

Your husband has good taste, the name has worked really well for us mrs green. She gets to choose how shes called as she gets older and depending on the situation. For example she call's herself Annie, I quite often call her Bella and she asks her nursery to call her Annabelle. There's also other ways to change it too so it gives her the option to choose and adapt her own name as she goes.

My husband wanted to call her Gretchin


----------



## Smille24

Annabelle is so adorable! I love the name Lydia, but my dh doesnt like it. So I started making a list each time I hear a cute name I add it.


----------



## ciz

today bfn - so af due this Saturday... praying she stays away. finding it really hard now =(


----------



## JLM73

Frangi Sorry the old bat came around:( but very beautiful name Annabelle...much better than Gretchin in my book hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Frangi- it defiantly can go many ways. I'm liking it more and more. What's her middle name?

Like I said we love Lillyann. But we secretly want twins so maybe two girls. lol but his family has always said he will have three girls. So we're prepared I guess. 

Smile- we make list too! I thought we were the only crazy ones. Haha


----------



## Trr

I have been making a name list for 4 years. i keep adding and taking away based on how I'm feeling. Finding boy names are the hardest. I have girls names until the end of time.


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies officially over here for testing since everything so far has been really really faint and hazy. PM test cheapie tonight was a tad darker than AM So FRER in the morning! Wish me luck...I need it lol.
Sorry these are the best pics I could get:shrug:
:dust:


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Joining from the September board. AF is just starting right now so I'm counting tomorrow as CD1. One thing I was really reminded of this last cycle is that tww symptoms mean absolutely nothing for me! Hopefully this next time I can try not to read into every twinge. When I got my bfp in June it was actually the first cycle in a long time where I just ignored everything in the tww. 

Good luck to all of you ladies testing soon! I'll be at the very end of the month or early November probably but I'll hang out with you guys and cheer you on. :dust:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies, 

I'm keeping an eye here for some delicious BFPs! I just know we are going to get loads :)

Been awol as the little man was taken back to the hospital yesterday at 2am. It was the night/morning from hell, but thankfully, we've been given meds and an explanation and reassurance by an array of different nurses and doctors that checked him that night and they advise it's just a very nasty virus. Thankfully he has been so much better since. And of course I am sick with the stress of it all but I am just so relieved. He's never really been sick so to suddenly be dialling 999 and going to the emergency room... Talk about being dropped in the deep end! But he's a lot better so I'm a very happy - if exhausted! - lady.

The silver lining is I've had no time to symptom spot and even if I wanted to, cramps, headaches, tiredness is all related to lack of sleep and worry anyway! AF is due in 5 days.... Going to test on Tuesday. (If I can hold out that long!)

JLM I'm on my phone and it won't open the photos to large so I can't check the tests, but sooooo much good luck to you for the frer! :wohoo:

Hope everyone is good! :dust: to all.


----------



## ciz

12dpo bfn... definitely feel out now =(


----------



## wannabump82

Hi

Can I ask when you are supposed to test ? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?


----------



## wannabump82

This was my almost positive...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smille24

wannabump82 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask when you are supposed to test ? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?

I've had an almost + then went faint then when I tested again it was +. You should test 2x a day, the best times are between 2-8pm. I hate opks bc they stress me out, but they are good at letting me know it's about to happen.


----------



## southernbound

Thought I got a faint positive yesterday but temp took a nosedive today right on time so not so hopeful :( what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20150930_180844.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 20









2015-10-01 06.15.42.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 17









2015-10-01 06.14.00.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 14









2015-09-30 18.56.02.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 16


----------



## frangi33

Thanks JLM, yep Gretchin wasn't a favorite of mine either. 

Mrs Green my husbands second choice was Eris so we broke tradition and chose that as a middle name for her. It means goddess of mischievousness and she fits the name well!

JLM your tests are looking good, fx testing tomorrow will be a BFP! 

Wannabump don't give up your not out till your AF turns up :) 

Southerbound I'm sure I can see something in that first photo!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> I have been making a name list for 4 years. i keep adding and taking away based on how I'm feeling. Finding boy names are the hardest. I have girls names until the end of time.

haha that's totally me! a million girl names and no boy names... maybe that's cause I want all girls lol :twingirls::twingirls:


----------



## beemeck

ksquared726 said:


> Hi ladies! Joining from the September board. AF is just starting right now so I'm counting tomorrow as CD1. One thing I was really reminded of this last cycle is that tww symptoms mean absolutely nothing for me! Hopefully this next time I can try not to read into every twinge. When I got my bfp in June it was actually the first cycle in a long time where I just ignored everything in the tww.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies testing soon! I'll be at the very end of the month or early November probably but I'll hang out with you guys and cheer you on. :dust:

I added you on for the 31st but yes definitely stay with us through the next cycle either way! sorry AF came, I'm in the same boat :cry: still feeling like good things on the horizon though.... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm keeping an eye here for some delicious BFPs! I just know we are going to get loads :)
> 
> Been awol as the little man was taken back to the hospital yesterday at 2am. It was the night/morning from hell, but thankfully, we've been given meds and an explanation and reassurance by an array of different nurses and doctors that checked him that night and they advise it's just a very nasty virus. Thankfully he has been so much better since. And of course I am sick with the stress of it all but I am just so relieved. He's never really been sick so to suddenly be dialling 999 and going to the emergency room... Talk about being dropped in the deep end! But he's a lot better so I'm a very happy - if exhausted! - lady.
> 
> The silver lining is I've had no time to symptom spot and even if I wanted to, cramps, headaches, tiredness is all related to lack of sleep and worry anyway! AF is due in 5 days.... Going to test on Tuesday. (If I can hold out that long!)
> 
> JLM I'm on my phone and it won't open the photos to large so I can't check the tests, but sooooo much good luck to you for the frer! :wohoo:
> 
> Hope everyone is good! :dust: to all.

so glad that everything is getting sorted with your poor boy :hugs:

7DPO wow that went fast! At least for me lol. Cannot WAIT to see your test! hopefully you can start if off for us. C'mon BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beemeck

ciz said:


> 12dpo bfn... definitely feel out now =(

sorry sweets. same here :cry: let me know if you'll have another test date for Oct. either way, stick around this thread for the next cycle - waiting to O and TWW... :coffee::coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

only a few more days til testing. haven't been thinking about it much. no urge to test. probably because i know it'll be a big old bfn.


----------



## beemeck

wannabump82 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask when you are supposed to test ? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?

I would say your surge prob did occur a few hours after the one in the pic. In the future (hopefully you won't need to though :baby:) you can def take another one a few hours after an almost positive since the surge can be so short (mine is). 

Now the tricky thing is - you then O 24-48 hours AFTER the surge. So your O date would be maybe CD 17, maybe 16. 

Next, everyone has different luteal phases (the time between O and AF). Some are 14 days. personally, mine is. but I think that's the higher end of the range. Count CD 16 or 17 as day 1, and expect AF around 10-14 days after. keep track so you know for next month. or maybe you won't even have to! FX!


----------



## southernbound

That was at 7 dpo. Early I know but still :p. Hoping everyone gets their bfps! Ciz and bee, there's still time!


----------



## Dagnar

Another October tester here.. First time ttc, it's our second month trying.
I'm due Oct 12th so today is 4dpo! 
Good luck everyone!! :baby:


----------



## LynAnne

Tested this morning and got a super squinter - like seriously I could have blamed it on line eye it was so light. I'm thinking that it's just the last of the hcg in my system from my MMC on 9th of September. Won't be testing again until AF is late so Monday at the earliest. Would love to think that it was the beginnings of a BFP for this month but I'm pretty sure I am out. Looking at how my cycle is going looks like I might be an early November tester instead!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LynAnne, I had a MMC on the 15th of Sept and my HCG was at complete 0 after only a few days (I know this is different for everyone though) did your Drs not give you a blood test? Also, did you confirm O this cycle? Because if you did, HCG is out of your system, your body will not ovulate if there is ANY residual HCG left over from pregnancy, my Dr stressed that repeatedly when I had my MMC in June and we wanted to try again.


----------



## jalilma

So for reasons unknown to me I did an opk this morning (@ 745) instead of in the evening ... I have been doing them @ 6pm. I'm def not putting much faith in the result from this am.. I mean I'm only on cycle day 9 of (usually) a 30 day cycle.. So it just seems way too early to O. I'll retest tonight and see what that looks like, but has anybody had a positive this early... Like I honestly only stopped af 3ish days ago! P.s. not really sure how to load a pic as it says the file is too large.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jalilma, I've heard that you can get false positives in the AM hours but I'm not sure how true this is. Usually the best time to test is considered to be about 2:00-2:30PM or as late as 8PM :)


----------



## beemeck

yes navy is right - it's better to test in the afternoon. however, I will say that getting a positive on CD 9 is possible. some women don't O until 48 hours after their surge so that would mean a possible O on day 11. I O'ed on day 11 once before (in fact it was the month I got my BFP) so keep testing girl! try to avoid mornings and evenings and go for between 10-4 if you can (I know it's hard with work). :thumbup: I bring mine to work haha! :blush::wacko:


----------



## jalilma

beemeck said:


> yes navy is right - it's better to test in the afternoon. however, I will say that getting a positive on CD 9 is possible. some women don't O until 48 hours after their surge so that would mean a possible O on day 11. I O'ed on day 11 once before (in fact it was the month I got my BFP) so keep testing girl! try to avoid mornings and evenings and go for between 10-4 if you can (I know it's hard with work). :thumbup: I bring mine to work haha! :blush::wacko:

Def. Hard since I work until 5.. But testing at work is something I could do without much difficulty. Hahaha... Feel like the crazy train of ttc Just got a little crazier! Thanks for your input ladies.


----------



## JLM73

*Ksquared* Yay you are here! Sorry about the AF part tho
Thx *Wannab*
*Ciz* Not sure if you chart, but hey you could still be implanting! That would mean no bfp for 2-3 days! Hang in there!!
*WannaBump*That opk is def heading up. I think your surge was later that day likely since it was gone the next day OR you caught the surge coming down..
Either way if you :sex: around then you should be good, as O should be within 24-48 hrs of that test. I start testing 9 days after Ov with cheapies, but most common day for implant is supposed to be 9dpo, and most common bfp on 11dpo:shrug:.
If you don't mind seeing all the bfns that may come with testing early ...go for it :thumbup:
*Southern* I def see the faint line you see. Your dip is8dpo, and very well could be an implant related dip, so don't fret just yet! FX for you it gets darker!
*BeeMeck*Sorry hun, hope Oct is ALL of our month hehe Oh and LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar pic. I think Indian fabrics and dress are so beautiful.
*Dagnar*:hi: Welcome!!
*Lyn* I agree with Navy hun...FX for you it's a new bean!
*Jalilma*No harm, No foul! I have done mine at all diff times of day experimenting. I use $ ones last time Walmart brand (NOT recommended very light blue dye) But I know fmu always gives me false dark reads due to urine being overnight hold of like 8 hrs. I tend to do late morning and when line is half as dark, I do 2 a day late morning and in the eve. I will say I once got a SUPER dark +opk at 1 am lol, and O'd the same night. I took 4 opks that day, so def caught the surge at 1am, and temp was up next am:shrug: But I have had some really short fast surges in the past.


----------



## JLM73

Oh sorry chaos here getting son off to his dad this morning, and in the madness I went on auto pee mode and totally forgot to FRER:brat:
Tried to stop peeing when I realized, which I can usually do, but since I made sure not to drink much before bed there was nothing left to squeeze in a cup:dohh:
I have to run to speak with atty about my idiot ex hub starting crap in court again, so I will hold now for a few hours, and then post frer. Sorry to those waiting, I am very much on the same cliffhanger!


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Wondering if I am out. I feel really blahh this am. Im having a few cramps feeling the way I do when im about the 2nd day of AF. I really don't know im waiting to test till after the 5th because I just rather get AF then see a negative test again! I am look at supplements to take but maybe we should wait till 6 months of trying till we start that up. I test with OPKs everyday and after my first positive I had a positive for seven days then it slowly went down now they are darkening back up again??? I know im not trying to O again but it could be possible bc of the streaky EWCM yesterday. I honestly don't know this is emotionally draining I respect all the hundreds of women who do this year after year monitoring every single thing. If I did O this month maybe we just did it too much lol....can you bd too much! anyways baby dust to all the testing ladies and ladies waiting on OCT Oing... I might be joining you in a few days waiting on cycle #2


----------



## oncealwaysmom

JML-I have deff been in the same boat the day I O'd went to pee and forgot to dip my stick had to wait 4 hours to test again. Next time im at the hospital or med supply im getting a hat it would make things so much easier for ttc POAS ladies.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Souther I feel like I see something. I don't usually see those kinds of test though so it's throwing me off.


----------



## mrs.green2015

As for me- I'm 8/9 dpo (pretty sure it's 9) and I got a bfn. So early or not I feel out. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LynAnne

NavyLadybug said:


> LynAnne, I had a MMC on the 15th of Sept and my HCG was at complete 0 after only a few days (I know this is different for everyone though) did your Drs not give you a blood test? Also, did you confirm O this cycle? Because if you did, HCG is out of your system, your body will not ovulate if there is ANY residual HCG left over from pregnancy, my Dr stressed that repeatedly when I had my MMC in June and we wanted to try again.

I dont know when (or if) I ovulated because we have just been NTNP. I took a hpt over a week ago when there was absolutely no way I could be pregnant and got a squinter so I still had hcg then. I was never offered any blood work follow up so I have no concrete idea of my levels. I know it takes different amount of time for everyone. I had my mc when I was meant to be 12+2 but my baby has only been measuring 8+3. I think its just left over. I can't be pregnant..just waiting for af.


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Well I just got a huge bloody nose (never happens) last time I got PG the first early sign I had was a bloody nose. Hoping this is the reason for this one!!!


----------



## southernbound

Thanks everyone! And omg once fx for you! !!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> only a few more days til testing. haven't been thinking about it much. no urge to test. probably because i know it'll be a big old bfn.

This is how I feel. What's the point in testing anymore? I just feel like without help, we'll probably never conceive but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Dagnar

southernbound said:


> Thought I got a faint positive yesterday but temp took a nosedive today right on time so not so hopeful :( what do you think?

I see it too! When do you plan to test again? \\:D/


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Whew, finally got caught up on this thread. FX for all the ladies getting ready to test, I'm a little jealous. I have to wait till the end of the month.

Oct. would be an amazing month to conceive, it's BF's birthday month and I would love to give him a BFP as a gift. Right now, just waiting for AF to get out of here so we can start fresh this cycle.


----------



## jalilma

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Whew, finally got caught up on this thread. FX for all the ladies getting ready to test, I'm a little jealous. I have to wait till the end of the month.
> 
> Oct. would be an amazing month to conceive, it's BF's birthday month and I would love to give him a BFP as a gift. Right now, just waiting for AF to get out of here so we can start fresh this cycle.

I have to wait to the end too! Ugh... Let the baby making merriment begin! :)


----------



## Tmav

I'm testing October 13 or 14th. I'm at 2 dpo right now


----------



## JLM73

*Once* No doubt! Toilet Hat would be prefect. I have never ever forgotten before!
At least as of right now I have been hodling since 9am, so by the time i finish errands I will test ASAP when I get home at about 3:30 ( EST) will be a nice 6 hr hold, as I have had NOTHING to drink since then ugh soooo thirsty right now, but I wanna see some lines darnit:brat: lol
Had I not been rushing to get DS rdy to go I would have remembered.
From now on I am closing the toilet lid and putting the cup on top!


----------



## southernbound

Your chart looks amazing jlm!


----------



## JLM73

Thx hoping FRER is nice to me when I get home:haha:


----------



## ksquared726

I agree, JLM! That's exactly what my chart did when I got my bfp in June. At around 12dpo my temp went up again even though I didn't feel pregnant at all. FX this is your lucky cycle after all of that craziness with the spilled cup!!


----------



## Eleonora

JLM - I'm going to have to take my phone to bed with me so I can check this thread later. Its 10pm here - - Just wanted you to know you've got people in time zones around the world watching and waiting with fingers crossed!


----------



## JLM73

:shrug: Not seeing anything on the frer???
No idea, thought for sure I would see some kind of pink line if something shows on the walmart still!?
Sorry Ladies...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jalilma said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Whew, finally got caught up on this thread. FX for all the ladies getting ready to test, I'm a little jealous. I have to wait till the end of the month.
> 
> Oct. would be an amazing month to conceive, it's BF's birthday month and I would love to give him a BFP as a gift. Right now, just waiting for AF to get out of here so we can start fresh this cycle.
> 
> I have to wait to the end too! Ugh... Let the baby making merriment begin! :)Click to expand...

Lol at least I know I have a few ladies to wait with! The baby making part is my favorite part lol (thankfully)

JLM my fingers, toes, eyes and everything else is crossed for you. Hoping to see that BFP this month!!!


----------



## aspiringmum

Hey guys! New (second time around at least) back here. We have been TTC #2 for 3 months now. Will be testing next Weds October 6th :) I don't have a ton of hope for this month because we only DTD a few times around O because I was sick :( but I have been having weird cramping on the right side today. Hopefully it's not AF gearing up but probably is due to the appearance of some teenage style acne. Just on here for support and to support others! <3


----------



## campn

I changed my avatar so hopefully you awesome ladies still recognize me! Like Bee said, new cycle new picture!

Just wanted to say happy first of October and may this month bring the most BFPs we've ever seen and we've an unbelievable amount of end of June/July babies! 

Baby dust to all, and to all, baby dust!


----------



## jalilma

So I didn't put much stock in my morning opk... Came home did one at my normal time... And....it appears pretty darn positive to me! Maybe that's what happened last month.. I o'ed waaaay sooner than what I figured. All I know is if you hear the bed a rocking don't come a knocking!
 



Attached Files:







20151001_182704.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> :shrug: Not seeing anything on the frer???
> No idea, thought for sure I would see some kind of pink line if something shows on the walmart still!?
> Sorry Ladies...

Oh bummer so sorry, pic?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been slacking off on updating FF for roughly 4-5 days (still been writing down my temps, times, symptoms, BDing days, OPKs, CM and all the other stuff.) Because my app is crappy and I haven't been able to use my husband's desktop and soooo I FINALLY got to do it today.....FF game me crosshairs immediately....on CD11!!! What?! So I'm 6DPO?! I figured I was at most maybe 3.... ugh. I have no idea anymore

Though when overlaying my chart, my DPO temps are in a nearly identical pattern as when I got pregnant in July. I had a dip today so maybe implantation? Ugh Idk.

https://i.imgur.com/XgUAhG8.jpg


----------



## JLM73

Finally done cookin and cleaning up...sorted thru the pics and added some markers. Frer I got nuthin, Walmart still showing the line. So no idea???


----------



## JLM73

Heres the negs


----------



## Smille24

jalilma said:


> So I didn't put much stock in my morning opk... Came home did one at my normal time... And....it appears pretty darn positive to me! Maybe that's what happened last month.. I o'ed waaaay sooner than what I figured. All I know is if you hear the bed a rocking don't come a knocking!

Yay! Get busy girl!


----------



## NavyLadybug

JLM I definitely see a line in the Wal-Mart test and I feel like I MAYBE see something in the FRER but I've been known for really bad line eye :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Navy and congrats on being further DPO than you thought! That's a pleasant surprise huh?
Funny thing is I was snapping pics like a mad woman from 5-10 min mark, but I too think I MAY see something on the frer pic and neg, even tho it's def gone now that it is dry:shrug:
The walmart is actually a hair darker than last night, so as of right now wallyworld is being more informative. Gonna try a frer again in 2 days.
:dust:


----------



## NavyLadybug

When I got my ultra faint BFP on a FRER I was a 12 on my blood test the same day, I could ONLY see the line once I dismantled the tests, before that I couldn't see anything


----------



## jalilma

JLM73 said:


> Thx Navy and congrats on being further DPO than you thought! That's a pleasant surprise huh?
> Funny thing is I was snapping pics like a mad woman from 5-10 min mark, but I too think I MAY see something on the frer pic and neg, even tho it's def gone now that it is dry:shrug:
> The walmart is actually a hair darker than last night, so as of right now wallyworld is being more informative. Gonna try a frer again in 2 days.
> :dust:

Fingers crossed!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Jalilma and Navy

Frer seriously needs to rethink their market strategy at this point. There is no reason we should have to deal with the glare that stupid curved handle causes NOR should we have to dismantle tests to see what is there...
I promise if I start getting stronger lines on walmart and frer is the same or behind wally's I will never waste that money again on frer!
I will just wait it out on the 88 centers.


----------



## NavyLadybug

JLM I LOVE the flat ones but I agree that the new curved ones need to step up their game.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi everyone:wave: can i join? AF is due October 12th! Hoping for a BFP! We're TTC #4 :)


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Thx Jalilma and Navy
> 
> Frer seriously needs to rethink their market strategy at this point. There is no reason we should have to deal with the glare that stupid curved handle causes NOR should we have to dismantle tests to see what is there...
> I promise if I start getting stronger lines on walmart and frer is the same or behind wally's I will never waste that money again on frer!
> I will just wait it out on the 88 centers.

I'm hoping so bad that they recall all these new tests for being faulty and just bring back the old ones! Why didn't they think curved tests would give evaps so often!? We are TOLD to lay the test flat for a reason! I bet it was a man's idea to change them, like oh let's have super huge ones! :haha: 

Lucky number 13! That was when I found out I'm pregnant with DS! 13 DPO, all negative tests up until then...


----------



## ajr1990

I have been getting white as snow $store tests this cycle but think I might have gotten my first squinter. Thoughts?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463549
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

ajr1990 said:


> I have been getting white as snow $store tests this cycle but think I might have gotten my first squinter. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463549

I hate saying I don't see a line! I see a line but I feel like it's an indent, I've had so many of these before... :cry: I however have heard that some do turn into BFPs!


----------



## Trr

ajr1990 said:


> I have been getting white as snow $store tests this cycle but think I might have gotten my first squinter. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463549

Would love to say I see a line but I don't. Fingers crossed I'm wrong!


----------



## JLM73

ajr I see faint pink along the right edge...I've had this on bfn cycles and on my chemicals so it could go either way ( meaning bfp not chemical )
FX it gets clearer!
:dust:

Campn yea the commercial for the New frer promotes "with a 50% wider tip...and curved handle for easier handling":saywhat:
I'm sorry but the curve is ONLY helpful if:
1- You don't have thumbs...
2- You have a urine stream that jets out like a pressure washer, causing the handle to fly from your hand...
WTH?

Maybe it's just me, but when I dip mine in a cup, I'm not gripping the whole handle in my palm with my fingers wrapped around it like a toddler holds a fork!
And even if I were going to sit on the toilet and put it in the urine stream...again NOT gripping the handle like that, more like a thumb and 2 fingers so I can aim it straight down and not spray pee all over myself from the ricochet:huh: maybe it is just me lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh :hi: June- sorry got carried away on a frer rant :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

JLM I feel like I might see a line on the Walmart one! 

I Was about to buy the new curved Frer online when I read awful things about them. Managed to find the normal flat ones so I have those instead. I think it's terrible that they haven't pulled them all off the shelf and refunded everyone who has one!

8dpo today if we go by the days after my pos OPK, but I still feel like I ovulated the day after due to cramps and ewcm etc. Will still count myself as 8dpo. Had some cramps on the left lower abdomen last night, slight AF cramps, and been having round ligament pain which I know you only really get in pregnancy when you're a fair way along so I have no idea if it's a sign or just hormonal and gearing up for AF. I suffered with it when I was pregnant the first time around quite badly, and I notice it when I suddenly stand or stretch - the sudden pain has me doubled over! Not sure if it's a good sign. I suppose anything is at this stage! Also extremely tired, and no amount of sleep seems to make it better. Again, that might be the stress of this awful week with my little boy in hospital. Boobs are fine, no pain there. 

Come on 2ww! Hurry up and zoom by!


----------



## gina236

Phew! Finally caught up on this thread. I'd love to join. I'm testing October 19th (ish) lol. We are going for a relaxed approach this month so not really keeping track. Just bd'ing and hoping. This will be month 6 of trying.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oy, caved and tested at 7DPO, new hold out record for me XD It was a :bfn:, I almost managed to trick myself into a line though :rofl:


----------



## Smille24

12dpo and bfn. My bbs are super sore along with the rest of my body. My temp was almost 100° this morning, so definitely fighting an illness. Af is due Tues and I probably won't test again. I'm just feeling out.


----------



## ajr1990

I know you all said you saw no line yesterday, but I def see better today.. I'm just not going to get excited, I feel the line should be a bit darker on 11 dpo ..no? :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## ajr1990

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ajr, its actually pretty normal! Normally implantation occurs between 6-12DPO so you could have implanted on the 8-9DPO line (the overall average) cause it takes around 48-72 hours for even the most sensitive of tests to show a :bfp: after implantation! FX'd this is your sticky bean!


----------



## ajr1990

NavyLadybug said:


> Ajr, its actually pretty normal! Normally implantation occurs between 6-12DPO so you could have implanted on the 8-9DPO line (the overall average) cause it takes around 48-72 hours for even the most sensitive of tests to show a :bfp: after implantation! FX'd this is your sticky bean!

yeah I was thinking I implanted on day 8 or 9 with that little temp drop. I hope it starts to get darker. I'm not going to test anymore today OR tomorrow. I have work tomorrow and need to concentrate on that.. not this.. so will test again sunday. If line is not super dark by then.. well I will just know by then huh.


----------



## beemeck

hello my fertile chickadees! and welcome to the new gals :) 

sorry that you are feeling out smille - I def know that feeling :cry::hugs:

ajr - you already know what I'll say :haha: but the good thing is you will know for sure in just a couple of days! I'm an instant gratification girl myself too, which is why the TWW drives me so crazy! :wacko:

AFM - I am picking myself up off of the floor and taking my own advice. which is - "count your blessings". Even though I don't have any children, I was miraculously able to keep my uterus and my LIFE after my horrible pregnancy debacle and am ABLE to even try for a baby again. So I realize I am luckier than so many others even when it may not feel like it. 

AF is in full force - pretty unmanageable. I came into the office for a few hours today, but maybe shouldn't have, ugh. My cousin's wedding is tonight and I WILL have fun. family in town all weekend, which will keep me busy but not keep my mind off of it since everyone knows my situation. hey, at least the drinks will be flowing! you know what will reeeeeeally cheer me up?? Some BFPS!!! :happydance::happydance: okay, who is going to start it off???? :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> Oh :hi: June- sorry got carried away on a frer rant :haha:

Hi! I haven't used the new frer. Are they really that bad? 
I'm excited to be here! Trying to hold out testing until next Thursday at the earliest but I'm not sure how well that's going to work lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. seems i missed pages and pages of updates. :wacko: omg. can anyone give me a quick summary?!


nothing new to report. 9dpo. and only starting to think about testing. probably will test at 12dpo. or 13dpo. if i test at all.


----------



## beemeck

nothing really new! just a lot of TTC talk :)

chart is looking great love! excited for you to test :happydance:


----------



## ciz

13dpo - lots of pinching over ovaries nothing like af cramps, cervix feels low and a little open, boobs feel a little tender and lower back aching.


----------



## junemomma09

1 dpo here nothing to report except some mild ovary twinges. I had the sharp pain yesterday out of both sides. Normally it's just one side so this should be interesting ifi get a bfp!


----------



## Smille24

I'm having cramping today, but I can't tell if it's from being sick or something else.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies :hugs: Hope all is well. Not much to report, the :witch: has finally left so now I sit and wait for my window to get some good :sex: in. 

Anyone have any good plans this weekend besides Bee (have a great time at the wedding) We're hunkering down on the East Coast and keeping fingers crossed that this hurricane actually does go out to sea. Not sure why the hurricane couldn't of waited a week, could of had a funny story to tell the child that he or she was conceived during a hurricane :haha::laugh2:

Anyway, anyone hunkering down with me, be careful and lots of :dust:


----------



## campn

Ajr- I see a shadow on the $ store one! Fx this is your BFP! 

Bee, I'm right there with you! CD3 and AF in full force today, so I'm a little grumpy today, had to wake up pretty early to drive my sister and niece to her pediatrician cause my sis can't drive. My DS was a nightmare there so I had to chase him around with cramps, got home and took painkillers and warm bath so that helped some. 

I think life has a way of balancing things out, we got pregnant on the first try with DS and I took it for granted, and this will be our 3rd official cycle so I can't complain, I know some of you have been struggling more than me and you don't deserve it any less than me, in fact you deserve it more. 

I can't wait to see some BFPs today, and this entire month! :thumbup:


----------



## jalilma

ajr1990 said:


> I know you all said you saw no line yesterday, but I def see better today.. I'm just not going to get excited, I feel the line should be a bit darker on 11 dpo ..no? :(

I see the faintest like on the top test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Thinking AF might be coming, every morning I'm getting AF like cramps but lots of watery CM.


----------



## ajr1990

thanks my fx too <3
I have just a picture of the frer where you can see the line better.
I called dr office and have appointment in about an hour.. will go get hcg drawn today and ask for a repeat a few times too. I know still early, I'm just worried about another cp as well just curious if there is actually a bit more hcg(going in bm as well I think) then the lines show on hpt. :shrug: I just don't know

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463700
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3666.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 23









IMG_3667.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Trr

6dpo. No symptoms here. Like literally nothing. Usually my bbs hurt which has fooled me the passed 2 months. Got some heartburn last night but I'll blame that on the pizza I ate. I literally have no symptoms but Im also trying not to symptom spot. 

The wait continues.


----------



## Trr

ajr1990 said:


> thanks my fx too <3
> I have just a picture of the frer where you can see the line better.
> I called dr office and have appointment in about an hour.. will go get hcg drawn today and ask for a repeat a few times too. I know still early, I'm just worried about another cp as well just curious if there is actually a bit more hcg(going in bm as well I think) then the lines show on hpt. :shrug: I just don't know
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463700

I feel like I see something. GL at your dr. Keep us updated.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Keep us updated ajr!


----------



## JLM73

I'm felling lazy and nothing much diff except I had NO cheapies this am so I will copy paste my update below:
<<Ok seriously JUST got home after holding urine alllll night till now (10 hr hold)- nothing diff.
Walmart has the super faint, and not enough diff for me to use the frer yet.
:witch: due tomoro but progesterone will keep her circling the block till I stop it:haha:
If there is a bean in there he damn sure better make himself known in the next few days! Once I stop progesterone gonna have a hella AF>>


----------



## JLM73




----------



## wanna-b-mummy

The 2ww is dragging for me! Due AF on Monday or Tuesday or even Wednesday (I have 25/26 day cycles, sometimes 27). No idea when I will test! 

Sharp niggling pains in my lower abdomen tonight and still round ligament pain with a very sore lower ab when I laugh or cough... I have had this prior to AF too though. No idea how I feel about this cycle! Boobs are fine! 

I think I see a line jlm. I'm on my phone so can't see too well but I'm
Sure I can.


----------



## Holliems

Hi everyone! Coming in late and started testing way too early! I think I have ONE test left uugh. Hoping I have the strength to save it lol. 

No BFP yet...only 7 dpo. Been feeling horrible the last two days. Tmi diarrhea. :( Slept all day today. No one else in the family has been sick so I'm hoping it's a symptom!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Hollie*! Yes 7dpo too early for a lne, but give it a couple days!
Hope your diarrhea suffering pays off with a BFP!
:dust:
*Wanna-b* Yes it is def there on the walmart 88 center. Same as last night, but darker than the first couple I saw a few days ago.
I'm hoping I just have a lazy bean that isn't starting with high hcg so it is taking a bit to get high enough ( like 2-two days late 4-two days late-8-two later16 bla bla)
Hopefully, or a late implant, but if it was the latter I shouldn't see anything, and I def do. I can see the ink stick as soon as it passed the test line- like 5-10 secs. Then once alll the ink is across past the control, it looks like the pics.
I was gonna do a frer in a.m., but think I will wait as I only have 1, and am really trying to budget my hpt expenses.
I figure even if I have a slow hcg riser, which would be a prob since AF is due tomor, I am on progest and will stay on a few more days. So that prevents AF, and would give a slow riser time to catch up!

*ajr* Anything new?


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> :hi:*ajr* Anything new?

Test wise? No? I purposely drank far too many liquids today.. Wasted like 14 tes test in one day yesterday...UGH! So no more testing today. I did have blood drawn though but will not know results until late tonight, missed the am delivery man so instead of 3/5pm I'm more like 7/8 pm.


----------



## LynAnne

Why is the temptation to POAS so high when I am like 99% sure I'm just counting down the days until AF? I think knowing I have cheapies and FRERs in the house is making it ten time worse!


----------



## JLM73

*ajr*Omggggg I can't wait to hear your numbers!!So exciting.
Here the only way I can check a beta is the walk in lab ( Any Lab Test Now) and they are $49 mehh

*Lyn* Yea...definitely a correlation between hpts in the house and the Need to POAS hehe.
LOVE your avatar quote!!


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> :hi:*Hollie*! Yes 7dpo too early for a lne, but give it a couple days!
> Hope your diarrhea suffering pays off with a BFP!
> :dust:
> *Wanna-b* Yes it is def there on the walmart 88 center. Same as last night, but darker than the first couple I saw a few days ago.
> I'm hoping I just have a lazy bean that isn't starting with high hcg so it is taking a bit to get high enough ( like 2-two days late 4-two days late-8-two later16 bla bla)
> Hopefully, or a late implant, but if it was the latter I shouldn't see anything, and I def do. I can see the ink stick as soon as it passed the test line- like 5-10 secs. Then once alll the ink is across past the control, it looks like the pics.
> I was gonna do a frer in a.m., but think I will wait as I only have 1, and am really trying to budget my hpt expenses.
> I figure even if I have a slow hcg riser, which would be a prob since AF is due tomor, I am on progest and will stay on a few more days. So that prevents AF, and would give a slow riser time to catch up!
> 
> *ajr* Anything new?

Hey JLM! my OB told me i needed to call the office as soon as i get a bfp as i have very short LH phase. Usually between 7-10 days. But I'm concerned i won't even see a bfp before the lining would start shedding :/ is that typical that a doc won't prescribe until you get a bfp?

Sorry edited to add that I'm to call to get progesterone prescription.


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> *ajr*Omggggg I can't wait to hear your numbers!!So exciting.
> Here the only way I can check a beta is the walk in lab ( Any Lab Test Now) and they are $49 mehh
> 
> *Lyn* Yea...definitely a correlation between hpts in the house and the Need to POAS hehe.
> LOVE your avatar quote!!

Well geeze, that's almost as expensive as a frer but it's more accurate.. Hahaha.:haha: Gawd us poas addicts spend way toooo much $$$ on something we dip in pee then throw in the trash


----------



## JLM73

Umm I used to work with OB/Gyn docs at the hosp. They are all different.
You may want to try some natural progest cream ( health food stores) because most common implant day is 9dpo, so if you implant then you def would not have enough hcg to stop AF!
Docs have alot of training, but they don't know or understand everything. Sometimes you have to throw a fit:brat: to get what you need.
They all start to tune patients out after a while, and they all have a bit of the God complex lol.
All ladies that need progest start it right after O is confirmed (3-4dpo).
Because low progesterone :
1-can cause AF to start before your bean even implants.
2-is proven to affect the lining so it is harder for bean to implant.
We build lining thickness after AF, but the prob is it is NOT receptive to implant until there is enough progesterone to soften the lining.
So sometimes you have no prob ovulating, and fertilizing, but if the bean can't get into the layers because they aren't receptive...Game Over every cyclev :(
My doc wouldn't even check my progest, but since I had back to back chems and post O temps were a bit erratic...seems like I am a bit low on progest.
My chart looks MUCH better now.
FX for you and :dust:


----------



## ciz

Af on her way. Spotting started. I'm out yet again. I won't be testing until Nov now. So I wish all you lovely ladies the best for October BFP'S


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Af on her way. Spotting started. I'm out yet again. I won't be testing until Nov now. So I wish all you lovely ladies the best for October BFP'S

I'm sorry hun, I thought you'd really get your BFP since we saw a line on your tests... Stay with us until November cause I wanna see you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## NovaStar

Whew, go MIA for a week and this place blows up! I'm sorry to those who AF caught in her nasty grips, but you'll get your BFPs soon! I just know it.

I'm 8DPO right now and am feeling slightly nauseous, tingly and slightly sore boob (but I might be imaging that since I've been feeling some upper back pain for the last two weeks due to an accident I had at work...) but they just seem "fuller" than normal. I'm also SUPER burp-y. 

Hoping it pans out! If not, November will definitely be my month.


----------



## mrs.green2015

June- 
I would talk to your doctor again. I told my doc about having my period about 7 days after I o'd and she prescribed progesterone without even doing a test. You only take it certain days of your cycle. And for those of us who are amazing and I'll of knowledge like J over the counter cream works but I don't know enough about any of it haha. J usually gives me more knowledge then my doctor did. So this way I know the right dose for me personally.


----------



## ajr1990

well I'm out.. just think I need to take a break. my beta came back 0. what in the world are all the faint lines, especially the frer? . I just want to give up at this point and ntnp. I need to get back to real life and stop stressing over this.
it sucks. my chart was looking pefrect.. but it's all means nothing. zero!


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- I am really sorry af is on her way :-(

Ajr- I'm sorry for the negative results. I think some tests are so cruel, especially what I've read about the new frer.


----------



## JLM73

*ciz* I am really sorry :( I agree tho we def want to get your updates up to your testing!! Stick around!
*ajr* Wow that is SUPER confusing...I am still hoping you and I both are implanting right now, and will get the late bean surprise...it's all so frustrating...


----------



## JLM73

So now that I am coming to the end of the line for implant ( today) I need eyeballs and opinions. Hope the site doesn't cut back pic quality too much but I don't know if my lines are getting lighter???
10dpo AM seems the strongest to me, but 11dpo was a 7 hr hold NO liquids and today was a 10 hr hold ( held fmu after wake up until I could get a cheapie from the store!).
Thoughts?


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> *ciz* I am really sorry :( I agree tho we def want to get your updates up to your testing!! Stick around!
> *ajr* Wow that is SUPER confusing...I am still hoping you and I both are implanting right now, and will get the late bean surprise...it's all so frustrating...

Yes super confusing as this is a test I took right now.
I'm going to try and see dr this upcoming week and see if I possibly have protein in my urine or something.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463858


----------



## JLM73

ajr I still see very faint pink, will prob dry a bit clearer...very odd but your temp is still amazing! I read blood in urine can cause a false + sometimes, and it doesn't have to be enough to actually see pink in the urine...
feeling any urinary stuff??


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hope the witch is staying away for you all - will update myself when I can get to the PC once visitors have left.

Just came on to note that I feel sick this morning. Like I want to dry heave! Which is unusual for me. Hoping it's a symptom! Pretty strong nausea :sick:

Also have crampy tender lower stomach, and slept restlessly with scary vivid dreams. Also feel really anxious and fluttery in the heart. Just not right. 

Hoping that when I come on tonight there is lots of definite BFPs! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone have any thoughts on my temp drop? I know I'm still early at 2 dpo but i didn't think your temp was suppose to drop at all. I don't have a cover line either because i didn't start temping until near ov.so i have no idea what temp it should stay above :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50d779/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mommyxofxone

Af due for me on tues or weds. i should start spotting tomorrow if af is coming. I am not testing til possibly monday. if not tuesday. i'm just tired of bfns. sooooo i'm just hanging in there. 

jlm your temps look lovely this time!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oy vey........ My OPKs are getting darker AGAIN. This PCOS is killing me. Guess I'll have to wait it out of the next few days and see what happens

I know that the body can TRY to ovulate and fail and then try again, so maybe thats what happened? Regardless, just UGH


----------



## Smille24

My temp dropped below the cover line and af is due Tues. I know I'm out but that's ok bc this 70+ day cycle has sucked. I'm ordering softcups when af arrives to see if that helps. Until then, we have our appointments to look forward to.


----------



## ajr1990

Not only do I get faulty line tests but I get faulty digital ones too ... Ugh! :dohh::growlmad::nope::cry:I'm so over this cycle!! Want my period to start already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## campn

Jlm- I definitely see a line! On pretty much all of the tests too!!!


----------



## Trr

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on my temp drop? I know I'm still early at 2 dpo but i didn't think your temp was suppose to drop at all. I don't have a cover line either because i didn't start temping until near ov.so i have no idea what temp it should stay above :(
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50d779/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

My temp took a 0.7 degree dip today and temp has been up and down by .6 degrees after ovulation and I'm 7 dpo. I wouldn't say a .2 degree change is anything to worry about. Your temp should stay on the high side until the end of your cycle. Fluctuations are normal

Hope I helped :)


----------



## Trr

Ajr- WTH is going on lol? I'm starting to have zero faith in all these tests if they are giving you false positives. 
Im stressed out for you! 
I'm hoping you get answers soon. We are here if you need to vent :)


----------



## ajr1990

No clue but I'm over it all


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You must tell your doctor honey that you are getting positive pregnancy tests. It's really important. Xx


----------



## Trr

Update for me- 7dpo
Had a 0.7 temp dip today which looks promising as an implantation dip. 
Woke up today feeling, once again... Nothing. Having gas pain which is totally normal for me, I'm ever hopeful that they are implantation cramps but they never are.
Going to test tomorrow, just on the off chance I get a BFP, because it's my anniversary. If nothing, then back to the TWW. 
GL everyone!


----------



## JLM73

*June* that is likely a fallback temp, no biggie- it happens alot after huge rises.
Looking good!

*ajr*I am the eternal optimist for everyone but me, but from what I was reading you shouldn't get a strong enough + for a digi ( they need more hcg) even if you had protein or blood in your urine!
With blood/protein in the urine there is a "chance" it could cause a false +hpt, not definite.
Also, assuming you have had routine labs, blood/protein in the urine is usually a kidney issue, so some of your other labs would have been off as well.
I still believe you are indeed pregnant. Too many tests of diff types going positive.
I would question the doc's test at this point.
They make mistakes too, and labs mix specimens...leave things sitting out too long, or process them wrong ALL the time! Trust me. I worked in the hospital, and I can't tell you how many redraws we had to do:roll:


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> *June* that is likely a fallback temp, no biggie- it happens alot after huge rises.
> Looking good!
> 
> *ajr*I am the eternal optimist for everyone but me, but from what I was reading you shouldn't get a strong enough + for a digi ( they need more hcg) even if you had protein or blood in your urine!
> With blood/protein in the urine there is a "chance" it could cause a false +hpt, not definite.
> Also, assuming you have had routine labs, blood/protein in the urine is usually a kidney issue, so some of your other labs would have been off as well.
> I still believe you are indeed pregnant. Too many tests of diff types going positive.
> I would question the doc's test at this point.
> They make mistakes too, and labs mix specimens...leave things sitting out too long, or process them wrong ALL the time! Trust me. I worked in the hospital, and I can't tell you how many redraws we had to do:roll:

Thank you! Though I'm not familiar with what a fallback temp is. I'll have to look that up.

I second the lab errors. I work in a hospital and the lab is always calling for a redraw for one reason or another.


----------



## Jaxie086

Well my :witch: reared her ugly head today. A day early at that. I'm still in for October testing though! My new test date is now oct. 28 :) Try, try again!!! :sex:


----------



## JLM73

So Sorry Jax :hugs:

I'm posting my frer and first signals below ( 2 posts) 
I finallllly THINK I see a squinter on the frer! Is is ever so faintly pink. SOrry but there is quality loss on upload ( from my phone to yahoo to laptop to here) I don't use the mobile app.
FX it gets darker next few days. I am all out of frer...


----------



## JLM73

Here are the First signal still showing same faint line


----------



## junemomma09

FX for you jlm!


----------



## dogmommy

Today was testing day and BFN still no AF but certain she's right around the corner. I'm sure with moving and being gone in Mexico and all the stress this month made it next to impossible. Hopefully someone gets BFP!! Fingers crossed! I'm going to shoot for Oct 31st!


----------



## gina236

Jlm I definitely see that on the frer! FX!!


----------



## Eleonora

JLM - I think it is for real too. Especially since I know it must be even more evident in real life than in the compressed photo. When are you going to "call it?" Are you worried it is not progressing enough? I think going from almost invisible to faintly visible is good progress. Don't do a 24-hour pee hold!


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies..

So I'm thinking of giving charting a go since dd is sleeping a little better through the night.
So question how many hours sleep do I ideally need a night to get accurate temp take? As I'm guessing if she does wake up at night I do my temp before I get up? 

Jlm - really sorry hun but I'm not seeing anything on the frer. I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Trr

ciz said:


> Evening ladies..
> 
> So I'm thinking of giving charting a go since dd is sleeping a little better through the night.
> So question how many hours sleep do I ideally need a night to get accurate temp take? As I'm guessing if she does wake up at night I do my temp before I get up?
> 
> Jlm - really sorry hun but I'm not seeing anything on the frer. I've got everything crossed for you x

Usually 3-4 hours from what I understand. I usually wake up in te middle of the night for no reason and take it then. You have to do it in and around the same time every day or you get a zigzag pattern on the chart. I suck at temping at the same time but it's still able to pick up my thermal shift when I ovulate. 
You have to take your temp before you get up. I literally shove the thermometer in my mouth and try and fall back asleep, when it beeps I put it back and I check the temp later. If you move too much, it raises your temp not giving you a proper reading. 

Hope this helps


----------



## ksquared726

Ciz - for me even if I wake up a couple of hours before to go to the bathroom, as long as I take my temp around the same time everyday it seems pretty accurate. If I take it in the middle of the night even after being asleep for 4 hours it's always super low. Good luck!


----------



## JLM73

:roll: I couldn't see this post and just REwrote the whole thing grrr...see below lol


----------



## junemomma09

Why does the tww have to take soooo long????? Just sayin.


----------



## JLM73

OMG just lost my whoooooole post grrrr

OK here's a temp adjuster link again for those who wake alot like me
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

It works very well to the minute, and has Fahrenheit and Celsius.
Basically for reference:
*For every hour you temp earlier than normal- Add .2 F to your temp
For every hour you wake later than normal, subtract .2 from your temp *

I generally take my temp the first time I wake. My thermometer saves the last temp. Then when I wake at normal time, I look at the previous temp, then take my temp again. Usually the temp adjuster is pretty darn close. 
On days it isn't it is usually because I woke many times, OR woke before my normal time, and never got back to sleep fuly.

Odd thing is I noticed If I take my temp AFTER I am up and walking around, mine usually DROPS lower the first hour??:huh:

*Ciz*-No worries, the FRER is def a squinter, and I noticed all my pics lose quality on uploading:growlmad:

*Thx June!*

*Eleonora* I am waiting to see if it's a sticky bean since I had the same thing in July and Aug- both losses/chemicals. This time I am on progesterone, so hopefully that helps. Once I get some nice strong lines I will go back on my FF chart and add +'s. I charted to 8 wks with DS and kinda wanna do that again to compare, so I have plenty of time to go back if it sticks.
GL all and :dust:


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies brill info here =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies 

jlm i see it!
and ajr, i totally agree with jlm. i think you're pregnant. all those tests can't be showing false positives!!!



Afm, 10dpo, minor cramping, sore bbs, all i need are the pimples. Pre 3 day af spotting due to start tomorrow. and i haven't been temping the last two days at the right time due to crap sleep. thursday night dd came in with a bad dream (She also was sick) and it took me a FULL hour to get back to sleep after putting her back to bed and refilling her humidifier. Ugh. so last two temps are screwy. now i've caught her cold. :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I agree, all of those tests can't be false. I think you need to tell the dr you got bfps on a variety of tests.

Jlm- I think I see something on that frer. 

Mommy- I hope your LO feels better. Everyone in my household has been sick these last couple of weeks and it keeps circling around. 

Afm- maybe af is coming a couple of days sooner with my massive temp drop this morning. No usual signs of her though.


----------



## JLM73

Ok...I'm bored, home alone...and staring at my collage...STARE with me lol
hpt Porn!


----------



## Trr

I'm seeing a line,JLM.


----------



## JLM73

:blush: PLEASE forgive me...I don't mean to keep posting pics like an ass , but I totally forgot to label wth they are???!!
Someone Pm'd so here are full dpo labels which I totally forgot...my brain is fried...


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Yesterday I (TMI) wiped and there was blood on the tissue just barley, then about an hour later just a few more spots. I thought I was AF so I did my normal fem routine and then two hours later nothing not a drop just a little brown discharge kinda. Today nothing, nothing at all water opaque discharge. AF is due on the 5th I am wondering if this could be implant bleeding I'm 13 DPO. What are y'all s thoughts.


----------



## JLM73

Once if you don't normally spot that early before af it def sounds like it could be late implant bleed
FX for you Keep us posted!
:dust:


----------



## oncealwaysmom

I don't normally spot when af comes af comes. I'm hoping for a sticky bean if no af by the 5 th I'm testing


----------



## junemomma09

oncealwaysmom said:


> Yesterday I (TMI) wiped and there was blood on the tissue just barley, then about an hour later just a few more spots. I thought I was AF so I did my normal fem routine and then two hours later nothing not a drop just a little brown discharge kinda. Today nothing, nothing at all water opaque discharge. AF is due on the 5th I am wondering if this could be implant bleeding I'm 13 DPO. What are y'all s thoughts.

Hmm maybe you o'd later than you thought? But it could be a late implantation as well as late o?


----------



## junemomma09

Am i just imagining things or am i peeing more frequently this evening? I guess it could be all the water I've been drinking but it's not more than i usually drink. Not only that but I'm suddenly noticing these blemishes/pimples on my face. Wth? :dohh:


----------



## southernbound

Congrats on the bfps! ! Got a bfp this morning :) 10 dpo and my temp shot back up so I tested. You totally called it jlm


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:
YAY Southern!! How exciting!!!
CONGRATS mama!!


----------



## southernbound

Your chart is still looking so incredibly awesome! !


----------



## JLM73

It's 130 am here lol
Have to pick up DS in am, so I'm off to bed.
Hoping your BFP dust rubbed off on me :haha: And I get some darker lines in the a.m.!
Thx and congrats again!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

southernbound said:


> Congrats on the bfps! ! Got a bfp this morning :) 10 dpo and my temp shot back up so I tested. You totally called it jlm

Congratulations. :happydance: xx


----------



## junemomma09

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50d779/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Temp went back up! :D 

How is everyone else today? I'm 3 dpo just waiting to see a possible implantation dip or some other signs. Still having very mild cramping in pelvic area.


----------



## junemomma09

southernbound said:


> Congrats on the bfps! ! Got a bfp this morning :) 10 dpo and my temp shot back up so I tested. You totally called it jlm

Congrats on your BFP!!!! :flower:


----------



## Smille24

southernbound said:


> Congrats on the bfps! ! Got a bfp this morning :) 10 dpo and my temp shot back up so I tested. You totally called it jlm

Congrats! H&H 9 mths.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Okay......... I think I FINALLY figured out my cycle this month..... after about 2 hours of looking through my chart and symptoms and a phone call to my Dr. 

I ovulated yesterday so I'm 1DPO today (I had some very clear O pains to go with my positive OPK) and a dip then rise in temps from CD18-20 and my Dr confirmed that its very likely my body tried to ovulate on CD12-14 but failed and tried again come CD18 which is normal for some women with PCOS, looking back at previous charts, this is indeed my pattern but I didn't catch it until now as I rarely use OPKs before CD14

So......... officially, obviously and FINALLY in the TWW!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats southern!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Also, congrats Southernbound!!!


----------



## campn

Sorry I've been MIA, last day of AF today so don't have much to update on really but I miss you all! The weather here in FL is finally cooling off, that is so awesome! 

Ajr- what a roller coaster! I really hope you get your great news pretty soon! I've seen a story on here like yours and the girl was definitely pregnant! Fx for you!

Jlm- I see the FRER one! It looks like an actual line too! My bets are on you right now!


----------



## ajr1990

thanks, I just think I"m waiting for af now at this point. test today 100% BFN. Whatever line was there before is 100% gone now. tiny bit of temp drop this am and I usually have 13/14 day LP.. so hopefully af arrives tomorrow.. the sooner the better. just want this cycle over.


----------



## junemomma09

campn said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, last day of AF today so don't have much to update on really but I miss you all! The weather here in FL is finally cooling off, that is so awesome!
> 
> Ajr- what a roller coaster! I really hope you get your great news pretty soon! I've seen a story on here like yours and the girl was definitely pregnant! Fx for you!
> 
> Jlm- I see the FRER one! It looks like an actual line too! My bets are on you right now!

I'm in florida too! Which part are you in? I'm in jacksonville :)


----------



## jalilma

Congrats southern! Hope you started the trend for the rest of us waiting! P.s. can anybody tell me how to add my chart from ff? Thanks


----------



## JLM73

<---Near Tampa and the weather is AWEsome right now! 60's this morning woohoo.
I love this time before the crazy 80's days and 40's nights - kills all my plants!

Thx Campn...I had a temp drop today and line no darker...not likin this..

:shipw: Day 15 since I left O island...I think I see BFPland on the horizon...but every day I don't seem any closer! It's a very odd optical illusion...I will continue paddling a few more days,and hope I reach the shore!:haha:


----------



## JLM73

June :shock: Holy temp jump from O lol
You must be wearing a cape!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! Wondering if I can join your group... I'm 9dpo today and testing negative but I can just tell that it wants to become positive!! Hahahah! I felt a lot of symptoms between 6-8dpo but they all kind of just went away today except for the mild tugging sensation which could be a sign of af.... Even if I am out this cycle I should technically be able to test on Halloween! So... Still in October!! :)


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Jenn Welcome!


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> June :shock: Holy temp jump from O lol
> You must be wearing a cape!

Lol I'm just hoping it stays up!:haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

junemomma09 said:


> I'm in florida too! Which part are you in? I'm in jacksonville :)


We just moved from Jax earlier this year! Hubs was stationed at NAS Jax lol


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies!!


pheeeeeew I just stopped moving :juggle:

trying to catch up and update! always keeping my phone handy too :thumbup: will have another crazy couple of days and then I'm off to Vegas :coolio: I'm really looking forward to the trip, but SO is kinda upset about our trips always coming close to O time. In July we went to Chicago 2 days after O, Sept was Boston 4 days before O and now Oct is Vegas 4 days before O. I really don't think it's affected anything, but he seems to think it might be. :shrug: But shouldn't we be traveling as much as possible before :baby:?? lol, at least it's our last trip for awhile. 

so I will stay present as best I can - so many testers coming up, and BFPS I just know it! can't wait for some June/July babies! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LynAnne

I'm a bit of an odd case. On September 9th I had a natural miscarriage (found out 21st August when I should have been 9+5 that baby was only measuring 8+3 with no heartbeat) so I've been waiting to see hcg leave my system. I didn't get any follow up bloods so I only can go by hpt. I've been testing sporadically and finally got a bfn this morning. I have no idea if I've ovulated or if I will before AF arrives or even when I could expect ovulation! With that in mind I now won't be testing again on the 5th which would have been AF being roughly due if I'd had a normal cycle but I'm not necessarily out this month either so I'll be hanging around for a little while longer. 

Congrats to those who have already got their BFP this month and good luck and baby dust to those still waiting!


----------



## Trr

8dpo- tested BFN. No anniversary present for me today :( 
Feeling extra weepy but that could just be the medical dramas I'm watching :D
Got called in for a shift at work so spending my anniversary there. i have been working a lot and it really helps me not symptom spot and keeps me active so win:win I guess. 
Loving the BFPs! Let's keep them coming.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry trr


----------



## Smille24

I'm so lost. My temp dropped below cover line yesterday and jumped back up above by .7°. I'm 14dpo so I'm thinking just wacky temps.


----------



## Holliems

Congrats on all the BFP!! Totally jealous over here!  

Tested with SMU this morning...9 DPO...First signal. Took the test apart because the shadow on the test was bugging me. (I couldn't stare at it the way I wanted to!) I couldn't see anything! BUT...ofcourse I upload it and invert it and get crazy line eye. Ugh! Now that it's taken apart, I don't know where the line is suppose to be! haha

See anything AT ALL?? I took the picture while it was still wet. Not sure if that matters..
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464269

Here it is before I took it apart...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images222951


----------



## jalilma

Holliems said:


> Congrats on all the BFP!! Totally jealous over here!
> 
> Tested with SMU this morning...9 DPO...First signal. Took the test apart because the shadow of the test was bugging me. (I couldn't stare how I wanted to!) I couldn't see anything! BUT...ofcourse I upload it and invert it and get crazy line eye. Ugh! Now that it's taken apart, I don't know where the line is suppose to be! haha
> 
> See anything AT ALL?? I took the picture while it was still wet. Not sure if that matters..
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464269

Something is catching my eye... But I don't see a for sure line yet... I say keep testing!


----------



## Holliems

jalilma said:


> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP!! Totally jealous over here!
> 
> Tested with SMU this morning...9 DPO...First signal. Took the test apart because the shadow of the test was bugging me. (I couldn't stare how I wanted to!) I couldn't see anything! BUT...ofcourse I upload it and invert it and get crazy line eye. Ugh! Now that it's taken apart, I don't know where the line is suppose to be! haha
> 
> See anything AT ALL?? I took the picture while it was still wet. Not sure if that matters..
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464269
> 
> Something is catching my eye... But I don't see a for sure line yet... I say keep testing!Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look! I wanna say I see something but I dunno :laugh2: I, honestly, have very low hope for this month. Not enough :sex: IMO :laugh2:


----------



## Christy21

Hi can I join? AF due 13th Oct. Will see if I can wait that long!


----------



## junemomma09

Holliems said:


> Congrats on all the BFP!! Totally jealous over here!
> 
> Tested with SMU this morning...9 DPO...First signal. Took the test apart because the shadow on the test was bugging me. (I couldn't stare at it the way I wanted to!) I couldn't see anything! BUT...ofcourse I upload it and invert it and get crazy line eye. Ugh! Now that it's taken apart, I don't know where the line is suppose to be! haha
> 
> See anything AT ALL?? I took the picture while it was still wet. Not sure if that matters..
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464269
> 
> Here it is before I took it apart...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images222951

I think I see something but testing in a couple days should show a darker line if there is one there :D good luck!


----------



## Trr

im seeing a line too, Holli. Maybe too early to call but looking forward to your results in the next few days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Testing tomorrow over here at 12dpo


----------



## raine87

8DPO I'm not seeing anything but thought I would post anyways.
 



Attached Files:







Oct415.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Christy welcome aboard!


----------



## junemomma09

Some symptoms I've been experiencing today: (as if at 3 dpo one would experience these:dohh::haha: )

Urinary frequency
Mild pelvic cramping
Moody as hell (and boy do i mean moody) :blush: 

I'm sure my husband is over me today plus he seems to think AF is gearing up to rear her ugly self because i always get moody right before AF. Thanks a lot babe! I feel so encouraged for this month now. :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Testing tomorrow over here at 12dpo

Good luck hun!


----------



## jenmcn1

Beginning of my TWW for a BFP with baby #4 &#128513; Nervous and excited!!


----------



## Smille24

If my temp is higher in the am I will test. I'm trying to hold out hope. I read a few stories where women had massive dips at 13dpo then a nice rise at 14dpo and got a bfp on 15 or 16dpo.


----------



## Holliems

Temping sounds confusing to me...


----------



## JLM73

I def had a big dip today 14dpo, AF due yesterday ( but progest would block it anyway) so really hoping my temp recovers tomoro.


----------



## junemomma09

Good luck JLM! Crossing my fingers fora temp rise tomorrow morning for you!


----------



## Trr

Holliems said:


> Temping sounds confusing to me...

It sounds confusing which is why I did not do it for the first 2 months but I couldn't deal with the thought of not actually knowing if I ovulated and after 2 cyclesof trying and failing, I added it. 

Basically you take your temp everyday, at the same time (or closest to) and track the pattern. You will get a temp spike after you ovulate which confirms ovulation. if you have a sustained temp past your usual luteal phase, you're probably pregnant. If you get a decrease in temp, you will probably get a visit from af. 
That's basically it.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies.

I'm 10dpo today (ticker is one day out as I ovulated a day late) and AF is due. Nothing yet. The past three days I have woken desperately needing a pee at 5:30am, and have had nausea every morning. I have tender hips, tender tummy, aching lower back and bloated. No AF cramps. Boobs a little tender but nothing too noticeable. Feel drained. Extremely tired and keep crying, but all of these things could be because of AF and also because of the crap last week with my little boy in hospital. I was stupid and tested yesterday (9dpo) and got a bfn. I shouldn't have because at 9dpo I got a bfn with my son and at 11dpo a BFP. Going to wait a couple more days and test again if AF isn't here!

How are we all?


----------



## junemomma09

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50d779/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Today's temp! :D


----------



## Smille24

So last night a strong cramp on my right side woke me up followed by nausea which is totally weird. My temp went up a little more. I tested this morning and I swear I see shadow. Af is due tomorrow so I won't be testing again until Wed.


----------



## claireanddaz

Hi, can i be added please for the 16th october? I should be ovulating today, had my first positive yesterday and darker today so will confirm with temps! Hope its our month


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Smille, that sounds so promising! :dust: to you! Come on ladies, let's get those BFPs.

June - temp looks great! Good luck!

It is taking everything in me to not test. No sign of AF and feeling nauseous on and off, worse when I don't eat, and I am just so bloody tired. Took little man to school and got home, and usually I get work done, cleaning, etc. I just had to sit down and rest for half an hour. I feel like crap. SO hoping :witch: stays away.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

OMG Mommy! CONGRATULATIONS! That is a lovely line :wohoo:

I had cramps with my first, and throughout the pregnancy on and off so don't worry about cramps :) :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun i'm so excited and terrified at the same time


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

Omg I see it clearly. Congrats! !! :dance: Maybe the cramps are the bean getting nestled in.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun, i know my test is much darker in person- like no question. i couldn't believe it was there. BUT i had heavy cramping up til the missed period with dd, so hoping it's just there. it's the tiny bit of spotting i had yesterday that scares me.


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! I'm coming to this party a little late but I haven't been roaming the threads like I have been the past couple months. I'm already 5dpo today and should wait to test until October 14th or so but I'll probably cave sooner than that.

Congrats mommyofone! That's a super clear line! I would say cramping is just getting all set to hold the bean in, I wouldn't stress about it, plus the spotting is normal for the first trimester too. Enjoy being preggo and H&H 9 months!


----------



## beemeck

omg Mommy EEEEEEEK congrats congrats so excited for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun i totally wasn't expecting it!!!!


----------



## jalilma

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

Yeah!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay, Mommy!!!!!!


----------



## fairycat

I'll be testing around Oct 23 :D


----------



## junemomma09

Yay! Congrats mommy!


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks hun, i know my test is much darker in person- like no question. i couldn't believe it was there. BUT i had heavy cramping up til the missed period with dd, so hoping it's just there. it's the tiny bit of spotting i had yesterday that scares me.

exciting! congrats! what exactly was the spotting like? Why does it scare you? I don't think it should scare you as long as there is no clots.. it should be all good!


----------



## ajr1990

well I think i'm totally out. I woke up to bleeding. had to start the day so stuck a tampon in and will see how heavy in a bit(sorry tmi lol) but it seemed already more then just a spot so... :/ my temps are so confusing though, they are UP, not down! Oh well.

Edit: checking bleeding at it has stopped for now but what was on tampon was some red and brown blood. About even in amounts. I will leave tampon out and see what happens. Still have fx!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations mommy!!! That's great news to hear!! 

So I think I have completely lost my mind... I made my DH take a pregnancy test!! The only kind of tests I can get here are the blue dye clear blues and I get the faintest of lines after I dissect them and take them apart! Yep... I'm losing it... I keep hearing about the horrible reputation they have for evap lines and I'm not sure what I'm seeing... Something is definitely there... So I had DH take the test to see if he gets the same line... Thinking for sure... It has to be evap lines... But he didn't get these lines!! Much to my surprise... So that gives me hope... I will keep testing until I get something more definite but it's looking good! Woohoo! Score one for team crazy!! :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well. A huge CONGRATS to all those BFP's that I'm seeing!!!! Sorry to those that AF got <3

No real updates for me. Hurricane never made landfall here, waiting for my fertile window to begin. I did have to take BF to the ER on Friday night. Apparently he strained something in his foot but, we got nervous because the swelling got REALLY bad. He did have an Xray on the foot, will this affect sperm count? I never thought to ask that Friday night. 

Can't wait to see some more BFP's in this thread!!!!


----------



## Trr

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well. A huge CONGRATS to all those BFP's that I'm seeing!!!! Sorry to those that AF got <3
> 
> No real updates for me. Hurricane never made landfall here, waiting for my fertile window to begin. I did have to take BF to the ER on Friday night. Apparently he strained something in his foot but, we got nervous because the swelling got REALLY bad. He did have an Xray on the foot, will this affect sperm count? I never thought to ask that Friday night.
> 
> Can't wait to see some more BFP's in this thread!!!!

X-rays are concentrated to the area so his swimmers should be fine. Also an X-ray once in a while shouldn't be harmful.


----------



## gina236

Jenni4 said:


> Congratulations mommy!!! That's great news to hear!!
> 
> So I think I have completely lost my mind... I made my DH take a pregnancy test!! The only kind of tests I can get here are the blue dye clear blues and I get the faintest of lines after I dissect them and take them apart! Yep... I'm losing it... I keep hearing about the horrible reputation they have for evap lines and I'm not sure what I'm seeing... Something is definitely there... So I had DH take the test to see if he gets the same line... Thinking for sure... It has to be evap lines... But he didn't get these lines!! Much to my surprise... So that gives me hope... I will keep testing until I get something more definite but it's looking good! Woohoo! Score one for team crazy!! :)

Hopefully that is a good sign! Just so you know, a way to check for testicular cancer is by men using hpt's. If they come back positive they should get to the doctor ASAP because it could be a sign of something worse. Good thing his came back blank and yours still has a slight line! FX that it gets darker! Also I have heard that an evap line will go away if you put it in front of a light source where a true line you will still be able to see. So try that and see what happens! :)


----------



## junemomma09

I feel like a furnace today and good god I'm peeing so much.plus I'm having the mild cramping still. I'm hoping tomorrow's temp stays up, unless it's an implantation dip ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ajr just a few drops. And becasue I always get it before af I have a terrible fear af will come on time on Wednesday. And I didn't spot with dd. So I'm just freaked you know?


----------



## Eleonora

I just saw JLM's chart on another thread and her temp went way up today. Hooray! Funny the way the chart updates even if she hasn't posted yet. We need to see more tests! Where are you?


----------



## Holliems

G'morning everyone! I swear I've got to start temping...Seems like you can tell much more about what's going on that way.

Took two more tests this morning. Top is FMU 630 AM, bottom 1030ish AM. No symptoms but a backache. Has anyone else tested this morning?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464577


----------



## JLM73

*Eleonora* Totally busted me lol
I've been busy trying to label my pics
Finalllly claiming this BFP, but cautiously, as I have lines on all the first Signals since 10dpo, and frer I snapped a pic of the very faint pink line at 30 secs in- right after all the urine made it across the control!:bunny:
Pics below of frer next post will be first signal
Took a $ store as well but they changed test types AGAIN and the ink is nasty pale pink so I only have a shadow..
I'm claiming cautiously as I still don't have dark lines at 15dpo! Trying again in 3 days with another FRER


----------



## JLM73

*June*:happydance: NICE temp Jump again!!
*Mommyx*YAY!!! OMG Greaaat LINE!!!!!:happydance:
:dust:

BTW I have my chart in the spoiler below


----------



## JLM73

Here's my first signals. 10dpo is where the lines started but I already posted it before so it's not in this pic sorry


----------



## Trr

All these lines make me want to go test! Oh the agony of the wait. 
An optimistic congrats to you, JLM and a congrats to Mommy.


----------



## ciz

I'm seeing pink tint JLM73 on your frer I really hope it's the real deal for you hun


----------



## southernbound

AAAAH JLM! !!! I totally see that line! You may have had a late implantation? But that temp jump is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Eleonora

JLM- That's great the line showed up so fast. That chart and the fact you've had some funny symptoms lately is even better. Congratulations!


----------



## JLM73

Thank you all very much
Ciz yea I'm hoping third time is the charm since I have progest started at the right time this go round!
Thx Eleonora, Trr, Ciz, Southern, and everyone else ( I can only see this page atm sorry).


----------



## jGo_18

Hey Ladies,

Just waiting quietly in the wings here. I'm still waiting out this cycle (day 68) and my doc is taking FOREVER to get back to me about the Provera to just force this one to end.

But i wanted to pop on quick as i see two of the ladies i've been thread buddies with have gotten there BFPs!! HUGE congrats Mommyxofxone & JLM! 

JLM - you give me hope this donor thing will work eventually =)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trr said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well. A huge CONGRATS to all those BFP's that I'm seeing!!!! Sorry to those that AF got <3
> 
> No real updates for me. Hurricane never made landfall here, waiting for my fertile window to begin. I did have to take BF to the ER on Friday night. Apparently he strained something in his foot but, we got nervous because the swelling got REALLY bad. He did have an Xray on the foot, will this affect sperm count? I never thought to ask that Friday night.
> 
> Can't wait to see some more BFP's in this thread!!!!
> 
> X-rays are concentrated to the area so his swimmers should be fine. Also an X-ray once in a while shouldn't be harmful.Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Was hoping to hear that lol.

OMG!! JLM!!!! So excited for you, FX it's a sticky sticky bean <3


----------



## Smille24

Jlm- I see it! I think you just implanted late also and you get a sticky bean.

Jgo- we miss you! I hope your dr gets back to you soon! 

Afm- I had to reschedule my RE appt for next month bc he's taking Dec off. I hope to cancel due to a bfp, but idk how likely that is. I've been queasy all day, but I've also been fighting a cold for 4 days now also.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jlm that's awesome congrats! I took another test this afternoon cause I didn't think it was real and there it was two minutes in and super clear. Will still test again in the am. Waiting til Thursday and no af to be comfortable with it. 

Hey how often can real symptoms start? My stomach has been weird all day and I can't remember when it started with dd


----------



## Christy21

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

That is a definite line congratulations H&H 9 months!!Loving the BFP's ladies keep them coming! X


----------



## JLM73

Thx again ladies...just need to figure out how to sneak some crazy glue to the bean:haha:

*JGO!!!*:friends:
I have really missed you!!!
I can NOT believe you are still going WTH??
You know I looked at your chart tho and your temp dropped. I really hope the old bat shows for you naturally! If not...drag her ass in by the broom and gove her the What for:trouble) ( :shhh: Don't tell Muffin I borrowed her bat!)


----------



## junemomma09

New symptoms of the day? Pressure! :wacko: hmmmm i don't normally feel this with AF or at all during my cycle. It feels like a pulling /pressure type feeling. Also FF gave me a cover line and changed me to 5 DPO today. Thoughts? :shrug: frequent trips to the bathroom today too! :thumbup: hopefully all this is a good sign. Now to get some nachos for dinner. It's all I've been thinking about ALL DAY LONG! :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

CD 12 negative OPK and just creamy cm. The last 2 months I have had a ton of ewcm for a few days by now but this month nothing... I did have a 29 day cycle last month instead of a 28 like the previous 2 so maybe Im going to O later this time too? Hopefully my OPKs turn positive soon


----------



## Smille24

I tested this evening after a 4 hr hold and no liquids and there was a shadow again. I was hoping to jump on the bfp wagon with you other 2 ladies today. Praying af stays away tomorrow.


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry for the lack of replies, AF was horrible this month. Had to stop in and say congratulations though! Super excited for you all!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Conun!
Smille I have been staring at varying shades of shadows for almost a week!
Hang in there Lady!:hugs:


----------



## Christy21

Congratulations to all the BfP's - fab news, and sorry to those with AF. fX'd for next cycle for you. A bit of advice needed ladies, I am 7dpo and been having cramps since 3dpo, with a bit of spotting at 5dpo, diahorrea, gassy headaches etc. The last couple of days my nipples are darker and have like a mottling effect on which I swear I had with DD. (tMI warning) today I squeezed one to check the sensitivity and a bit of liquid came out, I did it to the other one and the same happened. I always have fluid come out super early in my pregnancies anyway, doyou think it could mean anything?
Also if I push my boobs down from top to the nipple (like as if I was expressing some comes out a bit yellowy. Boobs are quite sensitive today too


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

AF got me :witch: oh well! Onto the next cycle! And I will be temping this time. What day did you guys start charting? Cd1?

Congrats on all of the lovely BFPs!


----------



## Trr

Start cd1, mummy.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped. 

I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I tested today and BFN, which means I'm out so I am just waiting on AF now. That is sort of okay as I have suddenly developed Bell's palsy (paralysis of the left side of my face) and so I have to take steroids and anti viral medication. 
Onto next month. :-(


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!

HI hun, take it first thing in the am, when you normally wake. before you do anything else. you should have a solid three hours sleep for a true temp. start temping when you get your thermometer and leave it next to your bed, so when you wake, you can grab it and test. I test at 5 am- because that's when dh wakes me up when he leaves. my normal getting up for the day time is sporadic whenever dd wants to get up! so i use dh's waking time for my temp time. roll over, and go right back to sleep! sorry af came hun :hugs:



Teeny Weeny said:


> I tested today and BFN, which means I'm out so I am just waiting on AF now. That is sort of okay as I have suddenly developed Bell's palsy (paralysis of the left side of my face) and so I have to take steroids and anti viral medication.
> Onto next month. :-(

:hugs::hugs: omg my friend's husband had that! he is fine and has never had it develop again but sounds pretty scary! so glad it's treatable, thinking of you hun and keep us posted.


afm took another test to be safe, cause i only half believed yesterday, and here it is at 13dpo and temp went up too. so feeling better today about it. i'm still excited and wanting to share my tests with you- but, i won't if it upsets anyone. i don't want anyone thinking i'm rubbing it in their face, i promise, i'm not, i'm just so excited and wanting to share with you ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901511&amp;d=1444126632


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies! Congrats to everyone with a BFP! How exciting! And sorry to hear of everyone with AF's arrival. 

I woke up not feeling well this morning. Just feeling off. Didn't sleep well. Temp went up again. I'm not sure how much higher it could possibly go without feeling like in in an oven.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow june it is way up there!!!! fx'd!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks mommy! I guess we'll know more ina couple days o hope.


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!

oh no sweets. I REALLY had my money on you this month! Maybe it's because your BFP is coming on Halloween!! I'll put you down again :thumbup:

If you don't start temping at CD 1 it's really not a big deal. just start when your thermometer arrives. Can't wait to stalk your chart! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

Teeny Weeny said:


> I tested today and BFN, which means I'm out so I am just waiting on AF now. That is sort of okay as I have suddenly developed Bell's palsy (paralysis of the left side of my face) and so I have to take steroids and anti viral medication.
> Onto next month. :-(

oh no so sorry hun. my cousin is going through this now and it started in pregnancy... she is in her third trimester now and they are waiting to run all sorts of tests after baby comes. GL and I will be thinking of you!


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!
> 
> HI hun, take it first thing in the am, when you normally wake. before you do anything else. you should have a solid three hours sleep for a true temp. start temping when you get your thermometer and leave it next to your bed, so when you wake, you can grab it and test. I test at 5 am- because that's when dh wakes me up when he leaves. my normal getting up for the day time is sporadic whenever dd wants to get up! so i use dh's waking time for my temp time. roll over, and go right back to sleep! sorry af came hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> I tested today and BFN, which means I'm out so I am just waiting on AF now. That is sort of okay as I have suddenly developed Bell's palsy (paralysis of the left side of my face) and so I have to take steroids and anti viral medication.
> Onto next month. :-(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: omg my friend's husband had that! he is fine and has never had it develop again but sounds pretty scary! so glad it's treatable, thinking of you hun and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> afm took another test to be safe, cause i only half believed yesterday, and here it is at 13dpo and temp went up too. so feeling better today about it. i'm still excited and wanting to share my tests with you- but, i won't if it upsets anyone. i don't want anyone thinking i'm rubbing it in their face, i promise, i'm not, i'm just so excited and wanting to share with you ladies
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901511&amp;d=1444126632Click to expand...

mommy - I love seeing that beautiful line!! gives me hope for all of us :) I forget now, but did you do anything different this month?? I also was wondering how you BDed around O. I keep going back and forth between tons of BDing or every other day for good quality swimmers..... let us know! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> mommy - I love seeing that beautiful line!! gives me hope for all of us :) I forget now, but did you do anything different this month?? I also was wondering how you BDed around O. I keep going back and forth between tons of BDing or every other day for good quality swimmers..... let us know! :hugs:

this month my O was pretty late (actually same with dd) and my opks went light before going dark again. the one day i thought was positive, so we dtd that night. then the next day it came up before the control, so i dtd again. The next day we did again and i think we took off the following day.

dtd cd 17, 19, 21, 22, 23. I o'd on 22 it says according to my chart. that was the day of the positive opk. 

This time, i used soft cups. the first two times. put it in right after dtd and left them in. first time i used them trying for this bean. I used them when trying for dd too- and got it the second cycle using them and the first with opks. i firmly believe the two together are the reason for my bfps. 

i'm still updating my chart daily for a bit anyway with temps :

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/461a2a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


with dd, my timing was pretty similar. and i o'd around the same day too. i think it was cd 21.


----------



## beemeck

hello ladies :hugs: 

CD 5 here :coffee: feeling like I might O early this month if my temps are any indication. I wish I would have started temping earlier, especially the month I got pregnant and before the ectopic and all the complications. I wonder if it really is just taking my body time to get back on track. I always thought if my periods were still coming completely normally, then I must be fine. But I've seen the pattern in my pre-O temps improve. They have gradually been getting lower each month, and going down sooner. It used to take them forever to drop back down once AF started. So that is what makes me think I might O early. Hopefully not too early with my trip coming up! 

Dr appt with OB on Thursday to get hormone panel bloodwork done. Then hopping my plane to Vegas to lay by the pool and get pampered at the spa, so I won't be thinking about it too much :winkwink: 

:dust::dust: to all !


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel extremely sick today. I don't have a fever or anything else but I'm nauseous, dizzy and with a crippling migraine and I feel run down and like I was run over by a truck. Since I have some mild cramping/twinges and extremely tender breasts, I'm thinking that I'm just having a rough few days after O as this O was extremely strong compared to past cycles in terms of O pains and such. Let's hope it's a good sign, can't wait to reach 8DPO on Sun so I can start feeding my POAS addiction :haha::haha:


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:
 

> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!
> 
> HI hun, take it first thing in the am, when you normally wake. before you do anything else. you should have a solid three hours sleep for a true temp. start temping when you get your thermometer and leave it next to your bed, so when you wake, you can grab it and test. I test at 5 am- because that's when dh wakes me up when he leaves. my normal getting up for the day time is sporadic whenever dd wants to get up! so i use dh's waking time for my temp time. roll over, and go right back to sleep! sorry af came hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> I tested today and BFN, which means I'm out so I am just waiting on AF now. That is sort of okay as I have suddenly developed Bell's palsy (paralysis of the left side of my face) and so I have to take steroids and anti viral medication.
> Onto next month. :-(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: omg my friend's husband had that! he is fine and has never had it develop again but sounds pretty scary! so glad it's treatable, thinking of you hun and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> afm took another test to be safe, cause i only half believed yesterday, and here it is at 13dpo and temp went up too. so feeling better today about it. i'm still excited and wanting to share my tests with you- but, i won't if it upsets anyone. i don't want anyone thinking i'm rubbing it in their face, i promise, i'm not, i'm just so excited and wanting to share with you ladies
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901511&amp;d=1444126632Click to expand...

I've been on the same threads as you for awhile and you've been so supportive to everyone. You are so deserving of this bfp and we are so happy for you. I don't think af is coming for you, that's a beautiful line! Congrats again!!! :happydance:.

You said you used softcups this cycle, I'm definitely ordering them!


----------



## jalilma

Trying not to symptom check... Trying not to symptom check... MUST NOT SYMPTOM CHECK!


----------



## campn

Hope everyone is doing fantastic today! CD7 here and my temps have been crazy! I had a very heavy period but it was 2 days shorter than usual, so maybe I'll ovulate sooner? I have no idea. I've been distracting myself this cycle cause I don't want to stress like I did before. 

Congrats on the BFP mommy!

June, I meant to answer you but forgot! I live in Orlando but I'm a huge huge fan of Jacksonville! I love this city!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies! I signed up a long time ago to test today and have been here on and off but got really fed up with Ttc and have been missing for awhile. Side today is my testing day I thought I would update with a pic of my test this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jalilma

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello ladies! I signed up a long time ago to test today and have been here on and off but got really fed up with Ttc and have been missing for awhile. Side today is my testing day I thought I would update with a pic of my test this morning.

Yeah that's awesome!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello ladies! I signed up a long time ago to test today and have been here on and off but got really fed up with Ttc and have been missing for awhile. Side today is my testing day I thought I would update with a pic of my test this morning.

Congratulations!!!!!! Loving all these BFP's!!!!! Keeps me hopeful


----------



## Trr

I'm 10dpo now. BFN on my test this morning but I had another promising sign. Found some pink on my tissue this morning and I have never spotted outside my cycle. And af isn't due until sat/sun. 

I was feeling very discouraged yesterday but this has given me hope again. 

Hoping to catch the BFP fever coming from this post


----------



## junemomma09

What DPO are you and what symptoms are you having?

For those not yet reached ovulation, what are your symptoms for approaching ov?

I'm currently 5/6 DPO having light pressure feeling along with some mild cramps in lower abdomen/pelvic area, frequent urination, fatigue, not sleeping well, moody and have cried more easily at some things i normally wouldn't have.


----------



## junemomma09

campn said:


> Hope everyone is doing fantastic today! CD7 here and my temps have been crazy! I had a very heavy period but it was 2 days shorter than usual, so maybe I'll ovulate sooner? I have no idea. I've been distracting myself this cycle cause I don't want to stress like I did before.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP mommy!
> 
> June, I meant to answer you but forgot! I live in Orlando but I'm a huge huge fan of Jacksonville! I love this city!

I love Orlando because my favorite place to visit is disney world lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratations Mrs Green. Xx


----------



## ksquared726

junemomma09 said:


> What DPO are you and what symptoms are you having?
> 
> For those not yet reached ovulation, what are your symptoms for approaching ov?
> 
> I'm currently 5/6 DPO having light pressure feeling along with some mild cramps in lower abdomen/pelvic area, frequent urination, fatigue, not sleeping well, moody and have cried more easily at some things i normally wouldn't have.

I'm CD 6 and have longer cycles, so O is probably a ways off. But I've been feeling slightly emotional, gassy, slightly dizzy. AF should be done after today because I only have a tiny bit of spotting left. Wondering if these symptoms are from AF and not pre-O. Been feeling a bit sad about my ttc journey so far, and my BFF (who got pregnant with a sticky bean her first try, by the way) has her shower this Saturday and I can't bring myself to go to Babies R Us to get her gift. I love my BFF and she's been so sweet throughout everything I've been through, but it does feel a bit unfair. So that's where my head is at right now. :shrug:

Hoping your symptoms lead to a bfp! I've been tricked many times with tww symptoms so I can't rely on any of my body's signals, lol.


----------



## JLM73

*Trr* Thats a good sign!!

*MrsG* You know I already cheered but STILL so so happy you got a surprise bfp!

*Mommyx* Please share! We love staring at pink lines!! We know how hard you have tried, and you have supported everyone! :hugs:

*Campn* Glad your AF is past FX you do O a bit earlier!!

:dohh: I autopeed like a fool, and totally wasted my fmu.
At least my temp bumped up a notch, and i woke up cramy- hopeful the bean digging deep...I'll update when I test in a cpl hours
:dust:


----------



## beemeck

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello ladies! I signed up a long time ago to test today and have been here on and off but got really fed up with Ttc and have been missing for awhile. Side today is my testing day I thought I would update with a pic of my test this morning.

omg amazing! huge congrats love! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> I'm 10dpo now. BFN on my test this morning but I had another promising sign. Found some pink on my tissue this morning and I have never spotted outside my cycle. And af isn't due until sat/sun.
> 
> I was feeling very discouraged yesterday but this has given me hope again.
> 
> Hoping to catch the BFP fever coming from this post

oooooh I'm on the edge of my seat for you! this could be it!!! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

I took an equate brand test which was bfn until i went back to look at it just now and it has either a faint bfp or nasty evap. Only problem is when i try to upload the photo it says my photo is too large. I don't know how to post it so you ladies can tell me what you think?


----------



## fairycat

Still waiting to O. These next couple of weeks can't go fast enough! Dtd last night, wish my egg would hurry up! lol I usually O around cd12, but with the D&C in August, I don't know if I will be on a new schedule or what. I've broken out like normal, and starting to feel some pains in my left side (last month egg came out of right side, so I'm assuming left this month). My libido always gets high once my fertile period starts, that's my telltale sign to get busy :p

Congrats on the BFPs!! Hoping to see more!


----------



## Trr

junemomma09 said:


> What DPO are you and what symptoms are you having?
> 
> For those not yet reached ovulation, what are your symptoms for approaching ov?
> 
> I'm currently 5/6 DPO having light pressure feeling along with some mild cramps in lower abdomen/pelvic area, frequent urination, fatigue, not sleeping well, moody and have cried more easily at some things i normally wouldn't have.

I have honestly had barely any symptoms up until yesterday. 

7dpo- sore bbs but I have that before my period anyway and lower back pain, temp dip
8dpo- literally felt nothing, temp back up
9dpo- had a bit of cramping in the pelvic area, like a heavy feeling and very light throbbing.
10dpo- light pink spotting and a little cramping, back pain, and I couldn't finish my coffee because my stomach feels "off"

All things that I have felt previous cycles except for the pink spotting and the heavy feeling. 

I have everything crossed and will have to go get a frer today but I'm going to hold off until Thursday (if I can) because the tests I have probably won't pick anything up until Friday


----------



## junemomma09

I have honestly had barely any symptoms up until yesterday. 

7dpo- sore bbs but I have that before my period anyway and lower back pain, temp dip
8dpo- literally felt nothing, temp back up
9dpo- had a bit of cramping in the pelvic area, like a heavy feeling and very light throbbing.
10dpo- light pink spotting and a little cramping, back pain, and I couldn't finish my coffee because my stomach feels "off"

All things that I have felt previous cycles except for the pink spotting and the heavy feeling. 

I have everything crossed and will have to go get a frer today but I'm going to hold off until Thursday (if I can) because the tests I have probably won't pick anything up until Friday.[/QUOTE]

Hopefully you get your bfp! When are you testing?


----------



## Trr

junemomma09 said:


> I have honestly had barely any symptoms up until yesterday.
> 
> 7dpo- sore bbs but I have that before my period anyway and lower back pain, temp dip
> 8dpo- literally felt nothing, temp back up
> 9dpo- had a bit of cramping in the pelvic area, like a heavy feeling and very light throbbing.
> 10dpo- light pink spotting and a little cramping, back pain, and I couldn't finish my coffee because my stomach feels "off"
> 
> All things that I have felt previous cycles except for the pink spotting and the heavy feeling.
> 
> I have everything crossed and will have to go get a frer today but I'm going to hold off until Thursday (if I can) because the tests I have probably won't pick anything up until Friday.

Hopefully you get your bfp! When are you testing?[/QUOTE]

Thursday. Just to give it some time.


----------



## junemomma09

ksquared726 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> What DPO are you and what symptoms are you having?
> 
> For those not yet reached ovulation, what are your symptoms for approaching ov?
> 
> I'm currently 5/6 DPO having light pressure feeling along with some mild cramps in lower abdomen/pelvic area, frequent urination, fatigue, not sleeping well, moody and have cried more easily at some things i normally wouldn't have.
> 
> I'm CD 6 and have longer cycles, so O is probably a ways off. But I've been feeling slightly emotional, gassy, slightly dizzy. AF should be done after today because I only have a tiny bit of spotting left. Wondering if these symptoms are from AF and not pre-O. Been feeling a bit sad about my ttc journey so far, and my BFF (who got pregnant with a sticky bean her first try, by the way) has her shower this Saturday and I can't bring myself to go to Babies R Us to get her gift. I love my BFF and she's been so sweet throughout everything I've been through, but it does feel a bit unfair. So that's where my head is at right now. :shrug:
> 
> Hoping your symptoms lead to a bfp! I've been tricked many times with tww symptoms so I can't rely on any of my body's signals, lol.Click to expand...

I wrote a reply but it never posted. 

I'm so sorry to hear about this :( it must be difficult to see your BFF get pregnant and right away when you've been trying for so long. I hope you get your bfp soon! Hugs xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Trr said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I have honestly had barely any symptoms up until yesterday.
> 
> 7dpo- sore bbs but I have that before my period anyway and lower back pain, temp dip
> 8dpo- literally felt nothing, temp back up
> 9dpo- had a bit of cramping in the pelvic area, like a heavy feeling and very light throbbing.
> 10dpo- light pink spotting and a little cramping, back pain, and I couldn't finish my coffee because my stomach feels "off"
> 
> All things that I have felt previous cycles except for the pink spotting and the heavy feeling.
> 
> I have everything crossed and will have to go get a frer today but I'm going to hold off until Thursday (if I can) because the tests I have probably won't pick anything up until Friday.
> 
> Hopefully you get your bfp! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Thursday. Just to give it some time.[/QUOTE]

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Trr

junemomma09 said:


> ksquared726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> What DPO are you and what symptoms are you having?
> 
> For those not yet reached ovulation, what are your symptoms for approaching ov?
> 
> I'm currently 5/6 DPO having light pressure feeling along with some mild cramps in lower abdomen/pelvic area, frequent urination, fatigue, not sleeping well, moody and have cried more easily at some things i normally wouldn't have.
> 
> I'm CD 6 and have longer cycles, so O is probably a ways off. But I've been feeling slightly emotional, gassy, slightly dizzy. AF should be done after today because I only have a tiny bit of spotting left. Wondering if these symptoms are from AF and not pre-O. Been feeling a bit sad about my ttc journey so far, and my BFF (who got pregnant with a sticky bean her first try, by the way) has her shower this Saturday and I can't bring myself to go to Babies R Us to get her gift. I love my BFF and she's been so sweet throughout everything I've been through, but it does feel a bit unfair. So that's where my head is at right now. :shrug:
> 
> Hoping your symptoms lead to a bfp! I've been tricked many times with tww symptoms so I can't rely on any of my body's signals, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote a reply but it never posted.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about this :( it must be difficult to see your BFF get pregnant and right away when you've been trying for so long. I hope you get your bfp soon! Hugs xxxClick to expand...

I had the same issues too. My BFF is 20 weeks now and we were trying to get pregnant at the same time. She got it first try, and here I am on cycle 3. 

I know exactly how you feel- ksquared. Jealous and a little envious, I'm sure, as much as I would never tell her that. Your time will come.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies, can I be added for october 23rd please? thanks!


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> I'm 10dpo now. BFN on my test this morning but I had another promising sign. Found some pink on my tissue this morning and I have never spotted outside my cycle. And af isn't due until sat/sun.
> 
> I was feeling very discouraged yesterday but this has given me hope again.
> 
> Hoping to catch the BFP fever coming from this post

I'd say it's ib. You should wait at least 2 days to test and fx'd it's +. Sounds promising.


----------



## MBAmom

I am testing October 21. I just did my trigger shot at midnight... heading out to meet my hubby who is working out of town to BD. 

Doc said 18 hrs post trigger and 36 hrs post trigger. 

I hope this is my cycle.


----------



## junemomma09

Good luck MB!!!


----------



## Smille24

Mrs. Green- that's awesome! !!

Afm- no af yet and she usually comes in the am. My cervix is still high, tilted and squishy. I'm feeling pretty lousy. I am still fighting a terrible cold. I feel like she's going to come, but I am hoping I'm finally pregnant.


----------



## jalilma

junemomma09 said:


> I took an equate brand test which was bfn until i went back to look at it just now and it has either a faint bfp or nasty evap. Only problem is when i try to upload the photo it says my photo is too large. I don't know how to post it so you ladies can tell me what you think?

Decrease the quality of your camera on your phone... Like to the lowest setting. That's what I had to do


----------



## junemomma09

jalilma said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I took an equate brand test which was bfn until i went back to look at it just now and it has either a faint bfp or nasty evap. Only problem is when i try to upload the photo it says my photo is too large. I don't know how to post it so you ladies can tell me what you think?
> 
> Decrease the quality of your camera on your phone... Like to the lowest setting. That's what I had to doClick to expand...

how do i do that? Is it on settings?


----------



## junemomma09

Ok hopefully it shows up. Does this look like a faint positive or nasty evap?
 



Attached Files:







20151006_134958.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ksquared726

junemomma09 said:


> Ok hopefully it shows up. Does this look like a faint positive or nasty evap?

That totally looks positive and I never see the squinted on my phone! I think this is your bfp!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks! Would it show up so early I'm only 5/6 DPO. Just shocked if this my BFP!


----------



## Smille24

I just had a small streak of pink when I wiped. I'm pretty sure af is on her way :cry:. I don't know why I got so emotionally involved this cycle. I'm definitely looking forward to my RE appt next month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh smille! No! No af!!!!!!! Not allowed! 

And yes definitely order softcups!!! Best part they don't expire!!! 

Thanks ladies for your kind words. :) its so nice o have you along with me!!!


----------



## gina236

junemomma09 said:


> Ok hopefully it shows up. Does this look like a faint positive or nasty evap?

Idk the fact it happened out of the time limit and it's not filled in/I see no real color I'd be hesitant to think it was a bfp. I'm thinking bad evap. Blue dye sucks for that. Hope I'm wrong though! Test again in a few days. Maybe you O'd earlier than you thought?


----------



## jalilma

junemomma09 said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I took an equate brand test which was bfn until i went back to look at it just now and it has either a faint bfp or nasty evap. Only problem is when i try to upload the photo it says my photo is too large. I don't know how to post it so you ladies can tell me what you think?
> 
> Decrease the quality of your camera on your phone... Like to the lowest setting. That's what I had to doClick to expand...
> 
> how do i do that? Is it on settings?Click to expand...

Yeah when I open the camera app on my phone there is a way to change the settings. I have an android but I assume all phones have the same type of set up.


----------



## jalilma

junemomma09 said:


> Ok hopefully it shows up. Does this look like a faint positive or nasty evap?

That looks pretty darn positive to me! :)


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Oh smille! No! No af!!!!!!! Not allowed!
> 
> And yes definitely order softcups!!! Best part they don't expire!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for your kind words. :) its so nice o have you along with me!!!

You're sweet. I will be ordering them once af shows. The :witch: hasn't arrived yet :shrug:. I've been crampy and no appetite all day. Usually I'm scarfing down food around this time. Maybe she'll appear a day late giving me false hope.


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks jalilma I'm trying to hold off testing again till tomorrow morning.


----------



## junemomma09

I know this might sound silly but this has only ever happened when I'm pregnant. I noticed today that my areola is starting to darken on the outer edge part.when pregnant the pigment of my areola darkens and grows bigger. I always have larger than normal areolas lol umm not that you all wanted to know about my boobs just found it interesting.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Can I join? I will be testing aproximately October 31 (also my birthday!)... This is my first injectable cycle.... And I'm hoping for a Halloween/bday bean!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Fairy, Trix, 1nce*
i have been a total slacker today..very off my game 
Annoyed i auto-peed and wasted fmu, and now with smu my lines look lighter but I don't know if fading like last month or it's just smu grrrr
At 16dpo I expect to see something better even if late implant WITH slow rise!
Seriously...I have been seeing same faint lines just a smidge darker since 10dpo...really anoyed :growlmad:
My doc won't do a beta, and it's $49 walk in lab...not in the budget
Only perk today is my temp went up a notch...
*June* for your poll only sympt I've had is creamy cm became chunky at 6 dpo, and chunky with clear watery since 14dpo?? Also when I bend over to type on my laptop, my uterus feels like a firm ball in my pelvis??
But I am on progest, so no idea if that is it!


----------



## junemomma09

JLM have you checked cervical position during this tww? I've read sometimes that can be an early indicator of pregnancy.

Edited to add: your chart looks awesome! Keeping my fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## JLM73

yep my chart is in the spoiler box- since I post on boards where ppl are still trying as well, and don't want them to see it if they don't wanna look.
Cp has stayed high closed and either med or firm, but progest does that anyway, and with son's bfp my cp was not soft even up to 8 wks of charting:shrug:


----------



## junemomma09

Ahhh i see. Have you made an appointment with your OB yet?


----------



## JLM73

nope my ob doesn't take my insur UNLESS I am preg, so need a strong bfp before they will let me make an appt otherwise I pay cash if their test does not show I'm preg.
The new ob on my new insur plan has 6 wk wait, and I don't wanna chnage docs after 10 yrs. Also I used to work with my ob groups, and know they are all very very good.


----------



## junemomma09

I posted these in the pregnancy test forum and thought I'd see what you ladies thought as well. I plan to test with fmu tomorrow with an frer.
 



Attached Files:







20151006_181410.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 29









PhotoGrid_1444169780380.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> nope my ob doesn't take my insur UNLESS I am preg, so need a strong bfp before they will let me make an appt otherwise I pay cash if their test does not show I'm preg.
> The new ob on my new insur plan has 6 wk wait, and I don't wanna chnage docs after 10 yrs. Also I used to work with my ob groups, and know they are all very very good.

That makes sense. Hopefully your tests get stronger soon!


----------



## JLM73

June I can't really see the vertical line- blues and grays are harder than pinks...Is the line wide?? Was it there in the 10 mins?
Maybe take a pic with the test a bit flatter?


----------



## junemomma09

It was within the 10 minutes. It's a major squinter in person but i can see a vvv faint line. It is thick too. I'm going to use an frer tomorrow morning to see what it shows. I don't really like the blue dye. I should've known better when i went to buy them.


----------



## mommyxofxone

My cp is still very low like af will show. I know sometimes it won't go up til later. It's sill freaking me out.


----------



## junemomma09

Mommy everyone's moves at different times. Try not to worry hun xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Hun. Hard to remember this part! Once I wake up and there's still a line and no period I'll be fine


----------



## wonderstruck

AF is due on the 21st for me. Crossing my fingers for a BFP this time around.


----------



## oncealwaysmom

Well ladies AF is here. I didn't think it would hit me hard but it has heres to next cycle. Baby dust to all....


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Ladies! Congratulations on all of the BFP's! I think I am out this month...It turns out that those were horrible horrible blue evap lines. Seriously they should stop selling those tests. Never using that test again! Going to order some frer's online I guess, or just stick with the digi's. I got a "not pregnant" today at 12dpo. It's so weird though that I still feel symptoms that I don't normally feel with pms. My mind is definitely playing tricks on me...you would think if I could give myself fake pregnancy symptoms that I would at least be able to trick my body into losing a few pounds!! Hahahaha...oh well....just sitting around now and waiting for the witch to come so we can begin again! :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!
> 
> oh no sweets. I REALLY had my money on you this month! Maybe it's because your BFP is coming on Halloween!! I'll put you down again :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't start temping at CD 1 it's really not a big deal. just start when your thermometer arrives. Can't wait to stalk your chart! :hugs:Click to expand...




mommyxofxone said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Thing is my thermometer won't be here until today and today is cd1. When should I take my temp? I am totally new to charting/temping. I have the FF app and that has helped.
> 
> I am still an October tester though! By the skin of my teeth :haha: could you put me down for October 31st? Thank you!
> 
> HI hun, take it first thing in the am, when you normally wake. before you do anything else. you should have a solid three hours sleep for a true temp. start temping when you get your thermometer and leave it next to your bed, so when you wake, you can grab it and test. I test at 5 am- because that's when dh wakes me up when he leaves. my normal getting up for the day time is sporadic whenever dd wants to get up! so i use dh's waking time for my temp time. roll over, and go right back to sleep! sorry af came hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you ladies :hugs: I took my temp this morning as you guys advised. Woke at 5:30am desperate for a pee and before I did a thing, I took my temp and put it into my FF app. I usually wake around 5:30/6 so I will just take it every morning at that time.

Congrats on those with BFPs! :cloud9::thumbup: Very very happy for you all!

And to those with AF... roll on o!


----------



## junemomma09

Took my temp, i just had a dip in the temp. Can anyone tell me if that's a good thing? Anyone willing to look at my chart? The link is in my signature :)

Edited: i took an frer with fmu and big fat negative :'( i hate blue dye. AF is due Sunday. I also have short LP 8-10 days. I'm hoping if we caught the egg the bean sticks. If not I'm going to call my ob. With the temp drop I'm getting worried. :cry:


----------



## Conundrum

:hugs: June, keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully someone will be around soon for some temping advice.

Congratulations ladies, those BFPs make my day!

For those hit by the witch, sending dust your way!


----------



## gina236

June, temp drop at 6-7 dpo could be an implantation dip! Don't worry too much. Temp drops are only really bad right before af. FX that's what it was and that little bean digs in deep!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies! I hope so!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oncealwaysmom said:


> Well ladies AF is here. I didn't think it would hit me hard but it has heres to next cycle. Baby dust to all....

I'm sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



junemomma09 said:


> Took my temp, i just had a dip in the temp. Can anyone tell me if that's a good thing? Anyone willing to look at my chart? The link is in my signature :)
> 
> Edited: i took an frer with fmu and big fat negative :'( i hate blue dye. AF is due Sunday. I also have short LP 8-10 days. I'm hoping if we caught the egg the bean sticks. If not I'm going to call my ob. With the temp drop I'm getting worried. :cry:

Hi june- you're at 7 dpo now right? that's way too early for a bfp. most women don't get a bfp til the day of or after their missed af. i was so sick of bfns i stopped taking a test til day before i thought af was due. so you shouldn't take it til saturday. 

As for the dip in temp- it may or may not mean anything at all hun. You should check out my chart, in my journal on the front page. My temps went up and down this cycle. even took a dive today. 


i only really consider temps really meaning you O. the temps after O don't really show anything! at least for me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

here's today's tests 14dpo. af day. :) 

btw for anyone charting, temp went down again today and still bfp. so temps don't necessarily mean anything. they were up and down post o constantly. chart on front page of my journal if interested.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901815&amp;d=1444217535
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901817&amp;d=1444217542


----------



## junemomma09

Nice line mommy! Very happy for you :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Throwing loads and loads of baby dust at you ladies &#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;


----------



## Conundrum

Very nice lines Mommy! With everyone testing it really makes me itch to POAS, only thing holding me back is it is only CD7, lol


----------



## beemeck

cute nails mommy! lol. loving the tests! :happydance: 

AFM - I'm having one of my many fairly irrational panic moments per cycle. I woke up this morning with a temp jump. I thought the thermometer might be messing up (new one arrives tomorrow) and so I took it again and it was .2 even higher.... last night I felt some "O pains" on my left side but thought nothing of it since it was CD 5 and AF still here. But after that temp rise.... I checked and yep, last month was O pain on the right side. So begins the panic. Will take an OPK in a few hours just to see if there is any second line at all?? I'm drinking RRLL tea religiously. I heard it can move your O date up, but is CD 5 even possible?! Doing some research and hoping it's a temp fluke :dohh:


----------



## maybe8

mommyxofxone said:


> here's today's tests 14dpo. af day. :)
> 
> btw for anyone charting, temp went down again today and still bfp. so temps don't necessarily mean anything. they were up and down post o constantly. chart on front page of my journal if interested.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901815&amp;d=1444217535
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901817&amp;d=1444217542

That is a crazy chart.


----------



## AngelOb

Those are beautiful lines mommy!

June I wouldn't worry too much about your temping, the biggest thing is that it stays above the coverline and doesn't keep dropping. Mine jumps around a lot during my tww and then two days in a row it falls before I get AF. I would say your chart looks fine.

AFM: 7dpo today some cramps but not painful but otherwise nothing too much to report on. I have had a large increase in creamy cm (tmi sorry) but that can't be depended on as a sign since two cycles ago I had the same thing with a bfn. We'll see what comes of it, only two more days until I think I'll test (9dpo is early but I honestly can't help it lol)


----------



## Dagnar

Here's my symptoms up to now:

6dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen waking me up 
7dpo- mild fever started (37.8), fatigue
8dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen wakes me up again, fever, fatigue, low back pain, BFN
9dpo- very light orangish/brownish discharge, fever but no fatigue today, BFN

10dpo FMU shows a squinter or evap?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (2).jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## NavyLadybug

Did the line show up in the time limit? If it did, thats a :bfp:! I've never seen an evap show up THAT clearly on a FRER!


----------



## Dagnar

NavyLadybug said:


> Did the line show up in the time limit? If it did, thats a :bfp:! I've never seen an evap show up THAT clearly on a FRER!

this picture was taken around 15 min after test. line was there right away but was a bit lighter.... ugh im out of the tests- shouldnt have used them all so early!


----------



## gina236

Dagnar said:


> Here's my symptoms up to now:
> 
> 6dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen waking me up
> 7dpo- mild fever started (37.8), fatigue
> 8dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen wakes me up again, fever, fatigue, low back pain, BFN
> 9dpo- very light orangish/brownish discharge, fever but no fatigue today, BFN
> 
> 10dpo FMU shows a squinter or evap?

Did you take the test apart? That's been known to cause issues. If it's still intact from testing I'd say that's a bfp! Not even much of a squinter. I can see that clearly!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's normal for them to get a little clearer after they dry! I definitely believe thats your :bfp:!


----------



## Dagnar

no i didnt take it apart! Thanks guys for your reply- I'm still in shock, and I still dont believe it! 

And is it normal that I still have a mild fever? (I never temped before)

If it is true, it would be a birthday present for my husband- well, his birthday is in 10 days but who could wait?


----------



## beemeck

Dagnar said:


> no i didnt take it apart! Thanks guys for your reply- I'm still in shock, and I still dont believe it!
> 
> And is it normal that I still have a mild fever? (I never temped before)
> 
> If it is true, it would be a birthday present for my husband- well, his birthday is in 10 days but who could wait?

Hi Dagnar! would you like me to add you as a BFP on the front page or wait a few days? looks like a line to me.... :)


----------



## Smille24

Dagnar said:


> Here's my symptoms up to now:
> 
> 6dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen waking me up
> 7dpo- mild fever started (37.8), fatigue
> 8dpo- sharp pain in my lower abdomen wakes me up again, fever, fatigue, low back pain, BFN
> 9dpo- very light orangish/brownish discharge, fever but no fatigue today, BFN
> 
> 10dpo FMU shows a squinter or evap?

I say bfp!


----------



## awnmyown

Can you pencil me in for October 19th?! I think we may have got our timing right and now it's just a TWW to see if it caught! Eee! My first cycle, so while I'm sure it won't actually be a BFP, I can't stop crossing my fingers!


----------



## Dagnar

beemeck said:


> Dagnar said:
> 
> 
> no i didnt take it apart! Thanks guys for your reply- I'm still in shock, and I still dont believe it!
> 
> And is it normal that I still have a mild fever? (I never temped before)
> 
> If it is true, it would be a birthday present for my husband- well, his birthday is in 10 days but who could wait?
> 
> Hi Dagnar! would you like me to add you as a BFP on the front page or wait a few days? looks like a line to me.... :)Click to expand...

ooh I dont know, let's wait for another test to confirm it if thats okay:wacko:


----------



## Smille24

Still waiting for af :coffee:


----------



## beemeck

Dagnar said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagnar said:
> 
> 
> no i didnt take it apart! Thanks guys for your reply- I'm still in shock, and I still dont believe it!
> 
> And is it normal that I still have a mild fever? (I never temped before)
> 
> If it is true, it would be a birthday present for my husband- well, his birthday is in 10 days but who could wait?
> 
> Hi Dagnar! would you like me to add you as a BFP on the front page or wait a few days? looks like a line to me.... :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I dont know, let's wait for another test to confirm it if thats okay:wacko:Click to expand...

of course love! whatever you want :thumbup: I know I'm a cautious gal myself lol. FX for you - but I'm thinking this is it. :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

beemeck said:


> Dagnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagnar said:
> 
> 
> no i didnt take it apart! Thanks guys for your reply- I'm still in shock, and I still dont believe it!
> 
> And is it normal that I still have a mild fever? (I never temped before)
> 
> If it is true, it would be a birthday present for my husband- well, his birthday is in 10 days but who could wait?
> 
> Hi Dagnar! would you like me to add you as a BFP on the front page or wait a few days? looks like a line to me.... :)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh I dont know, let's wait for another test to confirm it if thats okay:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> of course love! whatever you want :thumbup: I know I'm a cautious gal myself lol. FX for you - but I'm thinking this is it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Go buy some more tests!


----------



## junemomma09

That's definitely a bfp! Congrats!


----------



## maybe8

I think so too, test..test..test!


----------



## junemomma09

So i posted this over in the pregnancy test section. I didn't think anyone could see anything. I saw a very very faint shadow hint of a line. But they say they can see it. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







20151007_070847.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## beemeck

junemomma09 said:


> So i posted this over in the pregnancy test section. I didn't think anyone could see anything. I saw a very very faint shadow hint of a line. But they say they can see it. What do you all think?

don't see anything yet but I'm still having high hopes for you! chart is looking good - FX! :hugs:


----------



## Dagnar

I got more tests!! I will post an update here. 
The other test was with FMU, so not sure if this one would show even if it's positive 

:dust: to us all!!!!!1


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:


**BTW that thin line on the FRER is the indent- gray, not pink anymore for sure


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
> Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
> Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
> Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
> I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
> Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
> View attachment 901877
> 
> View attachment 901879
> 
> **BTW that thin line on the FRER is the indent- gray, not pink anymore for sure

I am so sorry :hugs:. Those tests are evil. I know it's tough, but we're here!


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies, can I join? DH and I have been TTC on and off since last May, but only about half those cycles were active tries/decent timing. BFP virgin... hoping this is our month! AF is due around the 19th, so I would test the weekend before (17th or 18th) should I still have hope at that point!


----------



## junemomma09

beemeck said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> So i posted this over in the pregnancy test section. I didn't think anyone could see anything. I saw a very very faint shadow hint of a line. But they say they can see it. What do you all think?
> 
> don't see anything yet but I'm still having high hopes for you! chart is looking good - FX! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I hope so too! Not too sure though. Having cramps still on and off and i just took my temp again and it's even lower at 97.5 :cry:


----------



## Dagnar

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
> Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
> Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
> Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
> I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
> Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
> View attachment 901877
> 
> View attachment 901879
> 
> **BTW that thin line on the FRER is the indent- gray, not pink anymore for sure

ahh what a bummer.. that's exactly why I am scared to get excited over my faint line ..
:hugs:


----------



## Dagnar

I see a very faint line now, i guess FMU was not evap. 
Hope it sticks!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender(1).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## NavyLadybug

Those are definitely :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
> Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
> Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
> Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
> I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
> Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
> View attachment 901877
> 
> View attachment 901879
> 
> **BTW that thin line on the FRER is the indent- gray, not pink anymore for sure

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
> Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
> Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
> Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
> I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
> Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
> View attachment 901877
> 
> View attachment 901879
> 
> **BTW that thin line on the FRER is the indent- gray, not pink anymore for sure

:hugs:


----------



## gina236

Dagnar said:


> I see a very faint line now, i guess FMU was not evap.
> Hope it sticks!

Definitely :bfp: !!! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Trr

JLM, my hopes are high for your next cycle. It just goes to show that nothing is ever certain in the TTC game. 

ATM- I'm 11 dpo. Used my internet sticks and again a big blank space. No shadow.. Nothing. Also had a small temp dip but I check at weird times so I'm not really relying on my temp for answers. 

Bought some FRER sticks last night. The non curved ones so I'm guessing they pulled the newer ones because I did not see any. 

Going to test tomorrow morning with a FRER because it seems that I implanted 9dpo/10dpo so I want some detectable levels. 

Called first response for their sensitivity levels and they said that was proprietary information. Such BS. 

So I throw myself into work today and try to not symptom spot. Even though my stomach is still off today and my bbs feel huge. 

Waiting sucks.


----------



## jalilma

Ok ladies... Question. Waaaay back on cycle day nine I got a very positive opk. Issue is I normally get very sore tatas after I o. I didn't. So according to math I figured I would o around Oct. 10 (which is why the early positive surprised me) so I restarted testing for ovulation last night and it was fairly close to being positive?! No clue.. I'm not even sure how to decipher my bbt chart to see if it even confirms it! Gahhhh... Can one of you give me some insight. Cause like it would be cool to know if I'm 6dpo or if I'm just gearing up to release an egg. #makingmyselfcrazy


----------



## ajr1990

Dagnar said:


> I see a very faint line now, i guess FMU was not evap.
> Hope it sticks!

congrats!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jalilma said:


> Ok ladies... Question. Waaaay back on cycle day nine I got a very positive opk. Issue is I normally get very sore tatas after I o. I didn't. So according to math I figured I would o around Oct. 10 (which is why the early positive surprised me) so I restarted testing for ovulation last night and it was fairly close to being positive?! No clue.. I'm not even sure how to decipher my bbt chart to see if it even confirms it! Gahhhh... Can one of you give me some insight. Cause like it would be cool to know if I'm 6dpo or if I'm just hearing up to release an egg. #makingmyselfcrazy

FF will give you crosshairs once it detects ovulation according to your temperatures. No ovulation has been detected yet so my guess is that it's coming. Time to go catch an eggy! Xx


----------



## Christy21

Congrats Dagnar!!!
So sorry JLM fx'do for next time

8 dpo today still cramping and diahorrea, tender boobs which leak when pressed?!?. Cervix is currently high. V tired but that is probably down to being at the hospital all night with DD who has croup :(


----------



## Smille24

jalilma said:


> Ok ladies... Question. Waaaay back on cycle day nine I got a very positive opk. Issue is I normally get very sore tatas after I o. I didn't. So according to math I figured I would o around Oct. 10 (which is why the early positive surprised me) so I restarted testing for ovulation last night and it was fairly close to being positive?! No clue.. I'm not even sure how to decipher my bbt chart to see if it even confirms it! Gahhhh... Can one of you give me some insight. Cause like it would be cool to know if I'm 6dpo or if I'm just gearing up to release an egg. #makingmyselfcrazy

I agree with teeny. Based on your temps you didn't O yet. If you're opk is almost + then you're most likely going to soon.


----------



## NovaStar

Aaaand I'm out again. AF showed up this morning as expected (well, one day earlier than expected). I just didn't feel preggo this time. I still hoped, I was definitely more tired that usual but work has been very stressful so I can attribute the fatigue to that.

Ah well....I will be TTC again the week of the 20th and then testing in early November! Third time's the charm, right?

Dagnar - congrats on the BFP!! Hope it's a sticky bean! :)


----------



## JLM73

*THX LADIES!!* Love the support here!
Sorry *Nova*! Nasty old witch!
:hi:*Starry*!:
*Dagnar* That is ABSOLUTELY NOOO question a super BFP mama! CONGRATS!!!
Don't worry at all as my lines NEVER got as dark as your 2nd test!:dance:


----------



## beemeck

well ladies, now that I have gotten my negative OPK, I have re-joined you back on earth, because WHO the hell O's while they are still on their period :wacko::wacko:

I swear I was a sane person pre baby-loss and TCC :cry:


----------



## Smille24

I went to the bathroom and tmi I had watery cm with pink blood again. The 2nd time in 2 days. I'm starting to think the :witch: is playing games with me. I'm getting super frustrated.

Update: still no af :shrug: wtf???


----------



## JLM73

AH* BeeMeck*...stay insane Normal is so dull!! Lol

I always wonder about your pic! I love the outfit! Was it a wedding?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Dagnar said:


> I see a very faint line now, i guess FMU was not evap.
> Hope it sticks!

CONGRATS!!! That's an amazing line <3

:hugs: JLM


----------



## jGo_18

Doc FINALLY got back to me. I'll be picking up my prescription tonight to force the end of this cycle (currently day 70). She instructed me to take an pregnancy test again before i start taking the pills... why? so i can stare at yet another blank test, like i haven't seen enough of those over the past TWO MONTHS? ugh.

anyway, start the pills tmrw and she said my cycle should start in about 2 days... so i might get a chance to try this month, but won't be testing until November =/


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Doc FINALLY got back to me. I'll be picking up my prescription tonight to force the end of this cycle (currently day 70). She instructed me to take an pregnancy test again before i start taking the pills... why? so i can stare at yet another blank test, like i haven't seen enough of those over the past TWO MONTHS? ugh.
> 
> anyway, start the pills tmrw and she said my cycle should start in about 2 days... so i might get a chance to try this month, but won't be testing until November =/

That's fantastic news!! FX'D for you hun. I'm glad you'll be back on board with us. Lots and lots of
:dust:


----------



## jalilma

Soooo can I consider this a true positive opk this time maybe?!
 



Attached Files:







20151007_184247.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## starryjune

jalilma said:


> Soooo can I consider this a true positive opk this time maybe?!

Oh yeah, can't get much more + than that! :)


----------



## Smille24

jalilma said:


> Soooo can I consider this a true positive opk this time maybe?!

That is definitely positive!!


----------



## jalilma

Ok... Gonna try this again since the last 'positive' I had doesn't seem to have been the real deal. (this one makes way more sense timing wise anyway)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats dag!!!!

So sorry jlm omg I was looking for you in the June boards :( damn it!

Smille I have everything crossed she stays away and you get that bfp!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Lol no worries* Mommyx*- I figured when lines stayed faint again it was going down in chance things would go forward. I am just takin Progest thru wknd so I don't have AF then ...can bleed next week lol.

*Jalilma* that is WAY positive! Get to :sex:

*Jgo* :hugs: YAY! I am oh so happy for you. That is just ridiculous you went soooo long! Maybe the pills will reboot you into reg cycles again annnd BFP!


----------



## brit123

Ive been follow your thread for a while! I just got a BFP too. Im hoping it sticks.. and genetically is ok (we have had issues with previous pregos)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi brit come join us at june bundles group!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-june-bundles-joy-2016-a-23.html#post36300391


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies! Temp went up a little, not sure if that dip was enough to be considered implantation or not. Frer with fmu bfn :( i know I'm only 8 dpo but AF is due Sunday so I'm feelinga little down.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tooo early june!!!


----------



## Smille24

Cd 1 for me :cry:. The darn :witch: came. I never had spotting b4 af so I guess next time I'll know not to look too far into it. I'm going to order softcups for this new cycle. I'll be moving on to Nov.


----------



## gina236

So sorry smille. :hugs: Hopefully those soft cups do the trick. I had never heard about them until people were suggesting them to you. Sounds like they will be just what you need.


----------



## junemomma09

Sorry smille :(


----------



## junemomma09

mommyxofxone said:


> tooo early june!!!

I know it's still early.just concerned since AF is due in only a couple days. :blush:


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies, may I join you please.

I will be testing in October. I'm around 8dpo today, so I'll maybe have a go this weekend but wouldnt really expect anything other than a BFN until early next week.

I've written a bit about me in my signature, but I should add that I have in fact had AF (well, I think, it was very very light and only lasted a few days).

So.... this was my efforts this month (not great, but with us both working full time, some night shifts and a three year old, it just isnt as easy as it was first time around).

14 September - Light AF arrived with cramps
15 September - bit of a flow, but only enough to cause marks on the pad - it was the heaviest it got so I called this CD1
26 September - BD
27 September - EWCM
30 September AM - BD
30 September PM - really bad pain in left side, like cramps/wind/stitch, lasted short of 24 hours

So, here I am, roughly 8dpo as I dont temp and didnt take OPK, just working it out roughly from the day I had the pains, but could have been earlier or later than that. I will try to be more accurate in future cycles, I wasnt really prepared as I didnt really know if it was AF or not.

So, anyone any thoughts, is there even the slightest chance that I might have caught the egg given that I only BD twice around what I think is my fertile time (even writing this I realise it is a shot in the dark).


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome Joey! :flower: I'm 8 dpo too! Good luck!


----------



## beemeck

JLM73 said:


> AH* BeeMeck*...stay insane Normal is so dull!! Lol
> 
> I always wonder about your pic! I love the outfit! Was it a wedding?

don't worry - I'm never normal :headspin: was just more rational at one point. my periods have always been super regular, even after my loss and all of my weird hormonal symptoms, so I wish I could calm down about it since I'm sure stressing about it isn't helping :wacko:

yes that was from one of our two weddings. I recommend that to NO ONE :haha: SO is from India so we celebrated both of our cultures. :wedding:


----------



## beemeck

brit123 said:


> Ive been follow your thread for a while! I just got a BFP too. Im hoping it sticks.. and genetically is ok (we have had issues with previous pregos)

congrats love and best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

jGo_18 said:


> Doc FINALLY got back to me. I'll be picking up my prescription tonight to force the end of this cycle (currently day 70). She instructed me to take an pregnancy test again before i start taking the pills... why? so i can stare at yet another blank test, like i haven't seen enough of those over the past TWO MONTHS? ugh.
> 
> anyway, start the pills tmrw and she said my cycle should start in about 2 days... so i might get a chance to try this month, but won't be testing until November =/

stay on with us until a Nov thread is started! :hugs: I can't believe you've had such a long cycle. I'm glad that it will be coming to an end soon for you. hoping everything stays sorted for you after the pill restarts your cycle!


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> Cd 1 for me :cry:. The darn :witch: came. I never had spotting b4 af so I guess next time I'll know not to look too far into it. I'm going to order softcups for this new cycle. I'll be moving on to Nov.

so sorry smille. since my loss, I've experienced spotting before AF but never did before. good luck with the soft cups - I use them every month for AF and you'll get the hang of them in no time :thumbup:


----------



## beemeck

hello ladies! 

trying to catch up on this thread before I head out to my mini vacay :plane: I will be laying out poolside, in my bikini, with my bottomless mimosas....updating my TCC thread?! lol, growing up is funny :wacko:

will be stalking and updating from my phone as much as I can. Can't wait to see more BFPs - this thread has a lot for only being 8 days in! :thumbup::thumbup:

Dr appt is today too. Will get blood draw but prob no results until I come back too. Wish me luck! Hoping for some answers :wacko: 

xx


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks for the support ladies! I'm so relieved there is now an end in sight!
Per docs orders, I tested one last time, bfn as expected and the first of 10 pills taken - now let that witch fly in so I can start what I hope will be our last cycle :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AngelOb

Glad things are finally getting sorted out for you jgo. I can't imagine that long of a cycle. 

Junemomma 8dpo is early but I don't blame you I wanted to test this morning too, waiting till tomorrow lol which is still early

I'm 8dpo today and didn't test (even though I wanted to) slight cramping today and my OH had eggs and the smell made me queasy otherwise not much to report I feel normal this cycle so I feel a bit discouraged already even though it's early


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so irritated with the weather change cause now temps are all weird and low because the house is FREEZING. Bleh!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies! I'm so relieved there is now an end in sight!
> Per docs orders, I tested one last time, bfn as expected and the first of 10 pills taken - now let that witch fly in so I can start what I hope will be our last cycle :happydance:

Yay, my 70+ day cycle just ended too. I am glad we're both able to move on to next month!


----------



## Trr

So the suspense is over... I'm 12dpo. Took a FRER and it's a big freaking negative. 

I was up most of the night with gas pain and bloating, like a crazy amount. It went away and then first thing when I woke up same thing and I woke up feeling like I could eat everything in my fridge. 

My body seems to like messing with me, giving me all these promising symptoms then BFNs. 

I'm having a glass of wine tonight with dinner. 

Still a little faith left but maybe on to a November group :(

I don't know how some of you ladies do it. I'm 3 cycles in and I feel defeated. This place must be filled with strong ladies. 

AF due Saturday, we will see if she shows.


----------



## campn

Tarr- I'm sorry hun! You could always get a BFP tomorrow! 13 DPO is when I found out with my son!

AFM- I'm really not having the best week at all, but I won't annoy you girls with it. Also, I'm on CD 9 but having lots of cramping now, I've no idea why? I ovulate on CD20 (sometimes a couple of days before/after) but now I'm having cramps... I never cramp this early. :shrug:

How are you all!? Miss each one of you!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Tarr- I'm sorry hun! You could always get a BFP tomorrow! 13 DPO is when I found out with my son!
> 
> AFM- I'm really not having the best week at all, but I won't annoy you girls with it. Also, I'm on CD 9 but having lots of cramping now, I've no idea why? I ovulate on CD20 (sometimes a couple of days before/after) but now I'm having cramps... I never cramp this early. :shrug:
> 
> How are you all!? Miss each one of you!

was wondering where you were birthday buddy! I'm sorry you are having a bad week :( I hope next week is better and it consists of you O'ing early around the same time as me! I'm actually thinking I might O a little earlier too if my temps follow the same pattern as last month... they dropped earlier so I wonder if that makes a difference. ugh TTC makes me think too hard :wacko:


----------



## beemeck

Trr said:


> So the suspense is over... I'm 12dpo. Took a FRER and it's a big freaking negative.
> 
> I was up most of the night with gas pain and bloating, like a crazy amount. It went away and then first thing when I woke up same thing and I woke up feeling like I could eat everything in my fridge.
> 
> My body seems to like messing with me, giving me all these promising symptoms then BFNs.
> 
> I'm having a glass of wine tonight with dinner.
> 
> Still a little faith left but maybe on to a November group :(
> 
> I don't know how some of you ladies do it. I'm 3 cycles in and I feel defeated. This place must be filled with strong ladies.
> 
> AF due Saturday, we will see if she shows.

sorry TRR :cry: I def know that feeling. totally have your glass of wine and maybe just maybe you'll get a surprise BFP. I wonder too how I can experience so many symptoms in the TWW and then nothing. I never felt like I did before. I think it's totally psychosomatic :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies,

Sorry to all those that have greeted that bitch AF :witch: and good luck to those gearing up to test! I am so excited and looking forward to seeing lots more BFPs.

Bee - I sympathise! I tested at 9dpo on a digi, got a negative, so then tested with an OPK... WHY? :nope: I am just as insane. It's so hard to be relaxed about it. I admire those that are able to TTC and just sort of forget about it and not think about it! 

CD3 for me, AF is horrible, and I have had constant nausea with it since about 9dpo! I hate that AF symptoms mimic pregnancy ones. 
Also, me and DH have agreed that if anyone wants to visit during o time again, we are going to make an excuse. I know there isn't a reason for not getting a BFP, but I am convinced we DTD too early because the day we got a pos OPK, we had visitors and couldn't DTD, and at all a week after! We did BD every day up until the pos OPK but if I o'd a day or two after it, then I would only be relying on a BD 3 days previous. Either that or I didn't ovulate at all. I'm temping this month so will be able to tell! And will be BD every day a few days before o, during, and a few days after! I mean business!


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry to all those that have greeted that bitch AF :witch: and good luck to those gearing up to test! I am so excited and looking forward to seeing lots more BFPs.
> 
> Bee - I sympathise! I tested at 9dpo on a digi, got a negative, so then tested with an OPK... WHY? :nope: I am just as insane. It's so hard to be relaxed about it. I admire those that are able to TTC and just sort of forget about it and not think about it!
> 
> CD3 for me, AF is horrible, and I have had constant nausea with it since about 9dpo! I hate that AF symptoms mimic pregnancy ones.
> Also, me and DH have agreed that if anyone wants to visit during o time again, we are going to make an excuse. I know there isn't a reason for not getting a BFP, but I am convinced we DTD too early because the day we got a pos OPK, we had visitors and couldn't DTD, and at all a week after! We did BD every day up until the pos OPK but if I o'd 36 hours after it, then I would only be relying on a BD 3/4 days previous. Either that or I didn't ovulate at all. I'm temping this month so will be able to tell!

I know - I wish I could go back to our first month TTC. I was so relaxed! I took a pregnancy test early because we were leaving for our honeymoon and it said negative so I never thought about it again until I was nauseous on the day AF was due. That seems like a different person to me now! 

SO has been upset because we are always traveling AROUND O time. never during O, but always close to it. I thought this month was our last trip, until I remembered we have to road trips (I was thinking flights) next month and one is the weekend of O (if this cycle isn't it for us) so if that happens we are going to cancel the trip. it's just not worth it. so I totally feel you.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am with you! It's like because there is only one chance essentially once a month, it's silly to not completely make sure that each month you're in with the best chance. Because if you miss it, it's such a bloody long time to wait again. It's not like "Well if it doesn't happen Wednesday, there's always Saturday" :haha: So I am with you completely. I am making sure o time is completely clear from here on out...


----------



## beemeck

you said it perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## Trr

According to the Internet (lol) after implantation bleeding it could take 4-5 days for anything to show up so I'm waiting it out (hopefully)

I got the spotting in 10dpo, and I'm 12dpo so I'm still early.


----------



## ciz

afternoon ladies. haven't been around much, dd is teething last couple big ones thank god but think she caught a cold or something on top cause she seemed to have passed on her lovely illness to myself so been wrapped up in bed past few days, but feeling more human now cant say the same for the OH lol his turn to be ill. 

nothing really to report only cd6 only about 18 cd's to go before ov happens ****yawn****


----------



## JLM73

:hi:* Joey*! Welcome
*Smille* :hugs: Sorry the wench came around...
*Brit* :dance CONGRATS!!!
*Jgo*:happydance: FINALLY!! Can't wait to see your BFP this next cycle and sending the :witch: to you Express Mail!:haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Trr*That's right- you aren't out yet!!

*Campn* Did you start anything new this cycle that might be causing the cramping?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies!!! Hope all is well. Sorry to both that the witch got. I'm happy to see that those long cycles are done for you ladies so you can start fresh. FX for those waiting to test <3

Me: Is it weird to feel out before I've even started? This month has been nothing but stress and more stress and I just feel like that's not a good way to start a new cycle. Like campn I will not bore you with my troubles but, just needed to vent. I'm hoping I'm wrong and I can surprise OH with a BFP on his birthday at the end of the month. Ugh, back to being an adult and working...blah


----------



## ajr1990

nothing much from me.. flat temps.. period coming to an end.. weeks until ovulation. this is my 'relax' time of cycle, aka drink tons of coffee to keep up with my three sons lol
got blood work back and saw my urea(blood level) is high.. which could them explain why I am getting faint + on hpts.. high (blood) urea can cause protein in urine. I need to make an appointment to go in and see dr.


----------



## ajr1990

oh and day 3 (hormone) tests all came back pretty well I think.. I think they are all in line with being a 35 year old woman :) 
Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
9.8
IU/L

Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
7.5
IU/L

Prolactin
21.6

Reproductive and Gonadal
Estradiol
139
pmol/L


----------



## ajr1990

ugh keep forgetting to post everything I mean to say. horrible at that. Anyhow, fasting glucose came back 5.2 which is not out of range, (above 5.6 is). I still think I need to talk to dr about taking a 1 or 2 hour test(where you drink the nasty orange drink) because I just feel blood work for glucose might not always be accurate as I eat very well and I don't eat sugar or carb-y food. In short, I eat like a diabetic except I eat to much protein for on. I have not had sugar(exact for things like apples) for over 6 years.


----------



## raine87

Haven't checked in recently so thought I would. Took a test this morning 12dpo and it was BFN. AF due Saturday. Getting frustrated.


----------



## starryjune

mommyxofxone said:


> tooo early june!!!

??????????????


----------



## junemomma09

Well cramps starting to get more noticeable today. Had a sharp twinge pain on lower left side yesterday lasted a few minutes then started getting a sharp pain on lower right now just now. Pretty uncomfortable. I have a feeling AF is gearing up to show her ugly self. Just feeling really crampy.


----------



## Conundrum

FX for those waiting to test, it is not over until AF.

:hugs: For those with AF here. Drink a huge glass of wine or three, kick back with some completely unhealthy foods, take way too hot of a bath and appreciate seeing your toes for a while longer, lol.

CD8 here, and hubby and I already started DTD as soon as the witch left. Still a week left to go but I will not miss a day of my window this month. :haha: Poor hubby


----------



## starryjune

Conundrum said:


> FX for those waiting to test, it is not over until AF.
> 
> :hugs: For those with AF here. Drink a huge glass of wine or three, kick back with some completely unhealthy foods, take way too hot of a bath and appreciate seeing your toes for a while longer, lol.
> 
> CD8 here, and hubby and I already started DTD as soon as the witch left. Still a week left to go but I will not miss a day of my window this month. :haha: Poor hubby

Hehe, I hear ya on the poor hubby. Mine was so relieved when I told him I am pretty sure I ovulated - he needed a break! We usually only have sex once every few days max, so he's happy but very tired! so am I but I feel pretty proud of us and hopeful about this cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

starryjune said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> tooo early june!!!
> 
> ??????????????Click to expand...

not you hun the other june. she tested too early.


----------



## Conundrum

At this point he is very confident, but talk to me Saturday. While they both sleep I will keep FX for both of us :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Yep lol I was just gonna say Not StarryJune the Other June hehe
I see a JML post sometimes and I'm like :saywhat: When did I write THAT???:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Nothing new here with me:coffee:
Stayed on progest anyhoo to keep :af: thru weekend
NO idea why my temp tanked still being on progest??
My estrogen must be surpassing all the progest I am taking!


----------



## junemomma09

Yes lol its me I'm the other June ;) 
I swear I'm a poas addict! 

Doctor prescribed progesterone and a prenatal and it's waiting for me at the pharmacy. I start the progesterone next cycle if this one doesn't catch but if for some reason it does I'm suppose to call them right away according to the nurse.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all. We'll I've been out of tests for a few days now so went to pound shop and bought some and just couldn't help myself. I don't know if my ticker is right as ovulation is a rough guess but can you see something, I think I can.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## junemomma09

I can see it Joey! How exciting!


----------



## raine87

I'm out. AF just showed up. 2 days early.


----------



## junemomma09

:hugs: raine


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: rain!!!

And Joey I totally see it!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- Do you mind if I join you all? I got my confirmation of O during a long cycle today!! So I am 4 dpo. I am hoping to start testing on October 12th. I know I won't make it past that for sure. AF will be due on October 16th. So Fx she stays away!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hello!! I'm out! Af started today... But it's all right... My cycles aren't too long so hopefully I'll get my bfp in the November group!! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## jalilma

Just because I know some of you will be able to relate.... In regards to my recent positive opk... I can tell you that I know for sure that the one last week could not have been real because after I o I always get sore boobs.... I'm here to tell you over the course of the day I have developed the symptom that I'm the recipient of the WORST titty twister of ALL time.... Holy cow horomones the girls and I get the memo already! Sheesh!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see it Joey! Congrats. Xx


----------



## junemomma09

Worst ending to my day. My vehicle was broken into and my camera, with a memory cards full of photos of my family/kids, was stolen out of it. :cry: I'm heartbroken, pissed, feel violated, a number of things I'm feeling. :cry::cry: I'm waiting on the police to get to my house so i can file a police report and hopefully they'll notify local Pam shops and find it. Not only did they steal my memories but they also stole my ability to capture future memories. I just feel sick to my stomach right now. :cry::cry:


----------



## Smille24

That's awful Junemomma. People are so ignorant. If they want a camera or whatever else they stole, it's called get a job and buy it yourself. Grrr.

I'm really paying for not having a period for 2 months. This af is awful! The greatest thing about af is that I can drink, so tomorrow I am getting myself a bottle of Moscato.


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- Do you mind if I join you all? I got my confirmation of O during a long cycle today!! So I am 4 dpo. I am hoping to start testing on October 12th. I know I won't make it past that for sure. AF will be due on October 16th. So Fx she stays away!!

hi hun!!!!! fx'd for you!



junemomma09 said:


> Worst ending to my day. My vehicle was broken into and my camera, with a memory cards full of photos of my family/kids, was stolen out of it. :cry: I'm heartbroken, pissed, feel violated, a number of things I'm feeling. :cry::cry: I'm waiting on the police to get to my house so i can file a police report and hopefully they'll notify local Pam shops and find it. Not only did they steal my memories but they also stole my ability to capture future memories. I just feel sick to my stomach right now. :cry::cry:

i'm so sorry hun. you should start backing up all your photos through shutterfly or snapfish directly from you phone app just in case!! i am so sorry for you though hun



Smille24 said:


> That's awful Junemomma. People are so ignorant. If they want a camera or whatever else they stole, it's called get a job and buy it yourself. Grrr.
> 
> I'm really paying for not having a period for 2 months. This af is awful! The greatest thing about af is that I can drink, so tomorrow I am getting myself a bottle of Moscato.

i am so sorry smille!!!! that's awful :( i hate those bad ones!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866

That looks fantastic. I don't think you have to worry. When is your dr appt?


----------



## jalilma

mommyxofxone said:


> Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866

Looks amazing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866
> 
> That looks fantastic. I don't think you have to worry. When is your dr appt?Click to expand...

First teaching appt (do't know what the crap that is) is oct 26th and then my first real appt is nov 9th- i'll be 8+5


----------



## krissie328

That looks lovely mommyxofxone.


----------



## joeybrooks

Is there a June due date group?


----------



## starryjune

junemomma09 said:


> Worst ending to my day. My vehicle was broken into and my camera, with a memory cards full of photos of my family/kids, was stolen out of it. :cry: I'm heartbroken, pissed, feel violated, a number of things I'm feeling. :cry::cry: I'm waiting on the police to get to my house so i can file a police report and hopefully they'll notify local Pam shops and find it. Not only did they steal my memories but they also stole my ability to capture future memories. I just feel sick to my stomach right now. :cry::cry:

What a nightmare, that is AWFUL. Big :hugs: for you. People can be such a-holes :(


----------



## krissie328

So sorry junemomma. I really hope they can find it for you.


----------



## krissie328

joeybrooks said:


> Is there a June due date group?

Yes, one has started in the pregnancy groups section. I was maybe hopefully stalking them yesterday hoping I can join in another week or so. :blush:


----------



## southernbound

joeybrooks said:


> Is there a June due date group?

Yes there is :) there is also a Facebook group. If you would like to join please pm me with your info. Krissie, hoping so much you join us!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! I'm trying to not get so worked up over it today because i know the stress won't do any good.


----------



## Trr

Hello lovelies

13dpo- af due tomorrow. Negative test today and just got some pink spotting. Feeling like I'm very out but could be more spotting???

Anybody have pink spotting at 4 weeks pregnant or spotting before a BFP?

I'm sure it's af showing early but always good to know. 

If I'm out, I'll be able to test probably on October 31st so I'm going to hang around.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Trr I always have spotting pre af ever since having dd. Never had it before that. Now I get it for three days. 

This cycle I had it on Sunday (11dpo) and got my bfp the next day and no more spotting. However there is another lady on one of these boards that got her normal three day spotting before she got her bfp too.


----------



## Trr

mommyxofxone said:


> Trr I always have spotting pre af ever since having dd. Never had it before that. Now I get it for three days.
> 
> This cycle I had it on Sunday (11dpo) and got my bfp the next day and no more spotting. However there is another lady on one of these boards that got her normal three day spotting before she got her bfp too.

I have everything crossed in hopes that's what it is. I guess I will see in the morning. Lost most of my faith for this cycle already.


----------



## Conundrum

June :hugs: I am sorry to hear that!

Mommy congrats again! Lines are still looking great.

Trr and Krissie FX for you guys.

Finally! Last few days to try. I have been WAY too excited to start the TWW this month :blush:


----------



## junemomma09

Well ladies it doesn't look promising for me :nope: major temp drop and AF is due tomorrow. Plus i got another bfn. I know i shouldn't expect it to happen cycle 1 but still it's difficult. I don't even feel pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







20151010_052815.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Hello lovelies
> 
> 13dpo- af due tomorrow. Negative test today and just got some pink spotting. Feeling like I'm very out but could be more spotting???
> 
> Anybody have pink spotting at 4 weeks pregnant or spotting before a BFP?
> 
> I'm sure it's af showing early but always good to know.
> 
> If I'm out, I'll be able to test probably on October 31st so I'm going to hang around.

I got pink spotting for 2 days b4 af. Hopefully it's not af making its way.


----------



## Smille24

junemomma09 said:


> Well ladies it doesn't look promising for me :nope: major temp drop and AF is due tomorrow. Plus i got another bfn. I know i shouldn't expect it to happen cycle 1 but still it's difficult. I don't even feel pregnant.

:hugs: don't feel discouraged since this is your first cycle. Easier said than done, I know. It's so difficult not to obsess and invest all of your emotions into q cycle thinking this is it. We will all have our time!


----------



## Trr

So the witch got me. I think my spotting is too heavy to call it spotting anymore. :( I was very hopeful this cycle. 

CD1 for me. Blah. But since my af came a little early looks like I'll still be able to test this month because I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. So I'm sticking around. 

Send me your baby making secrets people! Starting to get frustrated.


----------



## junemomma09

Trr said:


> So the witch got me. I think my spotting is too heavy to call it spotting anymore. :( I was very hopeful this cycle.
> 
> CD1 for me. Blah. But since my af came a little early looks like I'll still be able to test this month because I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. So I'm sticking around.
> 
> Send me your baby making secrets people! Starting to get frustrated.

Sorry trr :(


----------



## Conundrum

June and Trr sorry ladies. It is not too late June, will keep FX for you until the witch arrives.

Trr I am with you on these hidden secrets :haha: As it is getting closer to the year mark for us, it is hard not to stress.


----------



## ajr1990

no secrets from me.. if I had one I'd be pregnant lol 
cd 6 over here and slacking on my temps. the last two days I was up at 2am so temps are no good. no matter though because I don't ovulate for like 12-14 days.


----------



## starryjune

Trr said:


> So the witch got me. I think my spotting is too heavy to call it spotting anymore. :( I was very hopeful this cycle.
> 
> CD1 for me. Blah. But since my af came a little early looks like I'll still be able to test this month because I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. So I'm sticking around.
> 
> Send me your baby making secrets people! Starting to get frustrated.

:hugs: No secrets to share, I've been waiting 1.5 years to see a BFP. All I can say is that it does get easier... at this point I just assume every cycle will be a dud but I try to enjoy that 2ww of hope for a miracle. I saw this video last week of a woman recording telling her husband as she revealed she was pregnant... after two DECADES of trying. They had given up and it still happened with no extraordinary measures. So, that tells me it can happen for me, for anyone. Next cycle may be yours!! <3


----------



## Smille24

starryjune said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> So the witch got me. I think my spotting is too heavy to call it spotting anymore. :( I was very hopeful this cycle.
> 
> CD1 for me. Blah. But since my af came a little early looks like I'll still be able to test this month because I'll be 9dpo on Halloween. So I'm sticking around.
> 
> Send me your baby making secrets people! Starting to get frustrated.
> 
> :hugs: No secrets to share, I've been waiting 1.5 years to see a BFP. All I can say is that it does get easier... at this point I just assume every cycle will be a dud but I try to enjoy that 2ww of hope for a miracle. I saw this video last week of a woman recording telling her husband as she revealed she was pregnant... after two DECADES of trying. They had given up and it still happened with no extraordinary measures. So, that tells me it can happen for me, for anyone. Next cycle may be yours!! <3Click to expand...

I saw that same video and not only did it make me cry, but it brought me so much joy. His reaction was priceless. Miracles do happen, they just take time.


----------



## junemomma09

Well just had some pink spotting on the tp when i went to the restroom :'( guess tomorrow starts cycle #2 CD 1


----------



## Conundrum

June Still pink? Any chance for Implantation bleeding?

Will have to look up the video, sounds precious.

How are things with you, Starry, Smille?


----------



## rebecca822

Hi! Can I be added for October 23?
We are doing IVF and I will hopefully have my answer by then.


----------



## Amalee

Hi ladies! Could I please be added to the October 14th testers?

After a lovely wedding last weekend where my husband and I pretty much oohed and ached over how lucky we are and how much we love our 14 month old son, we decided to give it the good ol' college try that night for #2. I'm not sure where exactly I am in my cycle since we hadn't really been planning on trying yet. We're 8 days post-BD though, so I guess I will start testing around the 14th if there is no sign of AF at that point.

Good luck to everyone! Fingers crossed for some BFPs!!


----------



## Breeaa

junemomma09 said:


> Well just had some pink spotting on the tp when i went to the restroom :'( guess tomorrow starts cycle #2 CD 1

Sorry to hear. :(


----------



## junemomma09

Stupid witch is here in full force :cry: i guess i souls tell you ladies why I'm so upset so you don't think I'm crazy with this only being my first cycle trying. I have endometriosis and short LP. This past cycle was only 9 days dpo. :cry: it's probable that's is going to be much more difficult to conceive per my OB. I'm not even sure besides progesterone to lengthen LP what else can be done.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> June Still pink? Any chance for Implantation bleeding?
> 
> Will have to look up the video, sounds precious.
> 
> How are things with you, Starry, Smille?

Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear the witch got you Junemomma. FX'd for the coming cycle. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.[/QUOTE]

I have never personally used them but read lots of positive stories. Good luck. Xx


----------



## gina236

junemomma09 said:


> Stupid witch is here in full force :cry: i guess i souls tell you ladies why I'm so upset so you don't think I'm crazy with this only being my first cycle trying. I have endometriosis and short LP. This past cycle was only 9 days dpo. :cry: it's probable that's is going to be much more difficult to conceive per my OB. I'm not even sure besides progesterone to lengthen LP what else can be done.

My cousin has endometriosis. She just announced she is expecting. They have been trying for about 2 years. It can still happen! She is probably the only one who announced she was pregnant that didnt make me upset. Lol. As for the short lp I know a lot of ladies on here that can give good advice about that. There are certain things you can take that help. Hope next month is better. It will happen when the time is right.


----------



## Smille24

Sorry Junemomma :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

junemomma09 said:


> Stupid witch is here in full force :cry: i guess i souls tell you ladies why I'm so upset so you don't think I'm crazy with this only being my first cycle trying. I have endometriosis and short LP. This past cycle was only 9 days dpo. :cry: it's probable that's is going to be much more difficult to conceive per my OB. I'm not even sure besides progesterone to lengthen LP what else can be done.

:hugs: i'm so sorry hun. You know what sometimes when you first start the ttc journey it's pretty brutal when your first cycle reveals a bfn. I think that's cause we have decided we are ready, and it's time and bam, it's negative. it's depressing. I know for me it made me feel like my body couldn't do the one thing it was supposed to do naturally right? i mean we spend tons making sure we DONT get pregnant at the wrong time, and when we're ready, it doesn't work! Hang in there hun it'll happen for you




Smille24 said:


> Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.

yay!!!!!! softcups!!!!!!! i swear by those things lol!


----------



## Trr

Smille24 said:


> Conundrum said:
> 
> 
> June Still pink? Any chance for Implantation bleeding?
> 
> Will have to look up the video, sounds precious.
> 
> How are things with you, Starry, Smille?
> 
> Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.Click to expand...

Hey smille, 
We are almost cycle buddies (cd2). How did you talk DH into trying soft cups? Mine can't wrap his head around the idea. Says it's unnatural. I try to tell him it science but he's not biting. This will be our 4th cycle and I'm already exhausted. I need a strategy lol


----------



## jalilma

Omg! I got crosshairs! :)


----------



## Trr

mommyxofxone said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Stupid witch is here in full force :cry: i guess i souls tell you ladies why I'm so upset so you don't think I'm crazy with this only being my first cycle trying. I have endometriosis and short LP. This past cycle was only 9 days dpo. :cry: it's probable that's is going to be much more difficult to conceive per my OB. I'm not even sure besides progesterone to lengthen LP what else can be done.
> 
> :hugs: i'm so sorry hun. You know what sometimes when you first start the ttc journey it's pretty brutal when your first cycle reveals a bfn. I think that's cause we have decided we are ready, and it's time and bam, it's negative. it's depressing. I know for me it made me feel like my body couldn't do the one thing it was supposed to do naturally right? i mean we spend tons making sure we DONT get pregnant at the wrong time, and when we're ready, it doesn't work! Hang in there hun it'll happen for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!!!! softcups!!!!!!! i swear by those things lol!Click to expand...

Mommy, have you had success with soft cups?


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conundrum said:
> 
> 
> June Still pink? Any chance for Implantation bleeding?
> 
> Will have to look up the video, sounds precious.
> 
> How are things with you, Starry, Smille?
> 
> Things are ok. I'm cd 4 now and expect af to be gone by to or tomorrow. I ordered softcups to see if those will help with dh's motility issue. Either way, this is our last cycle b4 meeting an RE. I'm excited to get help, but definitely scared at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey smille,
> We are almost cycle buddies (cd2). How did you talk DH into trying soft cups? Mine can't wrap his head around the idea. Says it's unnatural. I try to tell him it science but he's not biting. This will be our 4th cycle and I'm already exhausted. I need a strategy lolClick to expand...

We've been ttc for over a year and he is willing to do anything b4 our RE appt. He doesn't care anymore about having fun so much as being successful at this point. I just told him they help with motility and he said ok let's do it.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! :) has anyone started a November testing thread yet?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Trr! Yes! I got dd the second cycle using them and the first with opks. This time I was using opks this was fourth cycle and with softcuos the first. I truly believe in them. We dtd, put one in, did the legs elevated. Then slept on my stomach. I have a tilted uterus and read its better to do that with it? Help it get there and then let it sit on your cervix. So I did that. But I truly believe softcups played a huge roll in both pregnancies. Seems a little too coincidental that in the first and second cycle with them I fell pregnant.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! :) has anyone started a November testing thread yet?


----------



## Trr

mommyxofxone said:


> Trr! Yes! I got dd the second cycle using them and the first with opks. This time I was using opks this was fourth cycle and with softcuos the first. I truly believe in them. We dtd, put one in, did the legs elevated. Then slept on my stomach. I have a tilted uterus and read its better to do that with it? Help it get there and then let it sit on your cervix. So I did that. But I truly believe softcups played a huge roll in both pregnancies. Seems a little too coincidental that in the first and second cycle with them I fell pregnant.

Amazing. Have to bring my husband around to the idea now. 
He is not having any of it so I'm hoping that I can sneak one in after bd. 
I was told I have a tilted uterus too so I feel like the cups don't work for me for af especially for heavier days so I have to use them for something :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

they don't work for me when my cp is low either for af. it all just leaks out if i do anything. but this is just laying there. 

i think dh was creeped the first time, but the second try we got dd. this time i said 'i think i'm gonna use them again cause i have some left' and he said 'ok sounds good' and that was that. got this one first try with them. find a way if you can!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, today's test at 19 dpo. i have some tests left over so just taking them.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902801&amp;d=1444650215


----------



## krissie328

Wow what a great looking test!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Trr! Yes! I got dd the second cycle using them and the first with opks. This time I was using opks this was fourth cycle and with softcuos the first. I truly believe in them. We dtd, put one in, did the legs elevated. Then slept on my stomach. I have a tilted uterus and read its better to do that with it? Help it get there and then let it sit on your cervix. So I did that. But I truly believe softcups played a huge roll in both pregnancies. Seems a little too coincidental that in the first and second cycle with them I fell pregnant.

How did you successfully get it in there without anything coming out? Or did he put the goods in the softcup and you put it in then?


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille i just slid it right in (i had it ready) lol tmi ok i was on my back, and then he left and i slid it in. that's it.


----------



## AngelOb

Morning ladies! 12dpo for me and a bfn this morning. I feel out but at the same time my temp is still elevated more so than last month and I'be. Even having light cramping but not like AF. Idk, will test again when I'm due on wednesday


----------



## ajr1990

junemomma09 said:


> Stupid witch is here in full force :cry: i guess i souls tell you ladies why I'm so upset so you don't think I'm crazy with this only being my first cycle trying. I have endometriosis and short LP. This past cycle was only 9 days dpo. :cry: it's probable that's is going to be much more difficult to conceive per my OB. I'm not even sure besides progesterone to lengthen LP what else can be done.

have you ever been in for a laparoscopy? I did like 9/10 years ago and they burned a bunch of scare tissue off on my tubes. I also have endo(my mom has it as well.. bummer sometimes the things we inherit.) I think it's time to go in again but really just want to see what happens.


----------



## TexasRider

Well apparently AF decided to come on CD19 this month. I guess I either didn't O or O'd super early. I never got a positive OPK but I started testing on CD 9. I got my mirena out in June and had 2 cycles of 28 and 1 of 29. Now this one will be 19 days. I have no idea what's going on but hopefully it will get sorted out and I will get back on a regular cycle


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Well apparently AF decided to come on CD19 this month. I guess I either didn't O or O'd super early. I never got a positive OPK but I started testing on CD 9. I got my mirena out in June and had 2 cycles of 28 and 1 of 29. Now this one will be 19 days. I have no idea what's going on but hopefully it will get sorted out and I will get back on a regular cycle

It took me about 6 months to get back to normal after mirena. Everyone is different, but don't give up. I hope your cycles return to normal soon.


----------



## Amalee

Congrats mommyxofxone! No question on that test! :)

How's everyone doing today? I keep trying not to get my hopes up. We hadn't been planning on giving it a shot yet, it was a spontaneous decision about a week and a half ago,and just a one time thing. I know it had been at least two weeks since I started my last period, but I'm not really sure where I am in my cycle.


----------



## krissie328

I am 8 dpo today. I took this test. I can see something irl but I cannot get a good picture of it.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-128249-1444658033.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Amalee

Hmm, I can't see anything yet. Hopefully it's the start to your BFP though! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thought period would be due yesterday but didn't arrive, tmi but cervix is really hard and low and a bit open so guessing that signals af will be on the way x


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Well apparently AF decided to come on CD19 this month. I guess I either didn't O or O'd super early. I never got a positive OPK but I started testing on CD 9. I got my mirena out in June and had 2 cycles of 28 and 1 of 29. Now this one will be 19 days. I have no idea what's going on but hopefully it will get sorted out and I will get back on a regular cycle
> 
> It took me about 6 months to get back to normal after mirena. Everyone is different, but don't give up. I hope your cycles return to normal soon.Click to expand...

Thanks. That makes me feel better. Hopefully it will go back soon and I can get pregnant. It was definitely a surprise this morning and NOT in a good way! Lol


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies:hi:
Sorry I have been AWOL lol DS 5th bday today, but he's with dad till tomoro
Mom is annoying the hell out of me on all levels sigh, and I have been QUITE busy with my new man:smug:
I am at beginning of AF right now, so likely no TTC for a while for me, but I will def be checking in and following you all until I am rdy again!!!:hug:


----------



## jren

Hey guys! Can I join? This is my fourth cycle trying. I have had two bfns and a chemical. I am hoping for a sticky baby this time around. I am 4 dpo and will be testing October 24th when I am 16 dpo and 2 days late. When my chemical happened I started spotting red before I was late. I'm being cautious.


----------



## jGo_18

Well... today is day 5 & the last day of the pill that was supposed to force start AF.... doc said by the second day of it it should start... 
It hasn't. Even try to drug it out failed. Cd75 and no end in sight :( I feel so bloody defeated.


----------



## JLM73

:hugs: I
'm sorry Jgo...sounds like you def need a hormone panel drawn since the Provera didn't start AF.... Something def up!


----------



## gina236

Have you called your doctor jgo? That's crazy..

I had a thought today (I know that's never good). I am anywhere from 8-10 dpo. I did not have high hopes for this cycle. Just a gut feeling. But getting watery cm today. I know people get a dip in temp during implantation, wondering if it's possible to get fertile cm also..? Checking my cervix showed a light brown tinge to my cm. Probably nothing but wondering if anyone else has noticed that or heard of fertile cm during implantation. 

And no I don't temp and I definitely already ovulated..


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> :hugs: I
> 'm sorry Jgo...sounds like you def need a hormone panel drawn since the Provera didn't start AF.... Something def up!

She actually gave me progestin... idk if that's the same or what, but it didn't work. She's out all week at a conference too so... more waiting.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gina I get fertile type cm every cycle before af. This cycle it almost dried up and that was my bfp. Basically it completely depends on your body

And jgo omg I can't believe you still haven't got af! I'm so sorry Hun :(


----------



## JLM73

Jgo oops sorry 
I really hope she figures something out cuz this is beyond crazy.
I was doing the natural progesterone cream, and literally started spotting the 2nd day off, and have AF on third day off now. I have 6 day cycles but prog cream extends :af: until you stop ( went to day cd34)
Not sure if it's worth trying for you, but I def get a bleed as soon as I stop it, and last time I only used it 3 days I think:shrug:
I'm really sorry Sweetie:(


----------



## krissie328

I also use natural progesterone and really like it. I use it to bring on af. Typically i take it for 7 days then stop af arrives 3-4 days later. I did have one cycle after 5 days af started.


----------



## Smille24

Jlm- congrats on the new man! 

Jgo- wow, I cannot believe af didn't arrive. I am so sorry to hear that. Something has to give. 

My af is a lot longer than usual, probably from skipping af last month. I'm over it already. All I want to do is have some fun with my dh b4 it's time to get down to business.


----------



## beemeck

hiiiii ladies I'm baaaaaack !

recharged, refreshed, and ready to go! lots to update on but trying to catch up. hope I've got all the new ladies! feel like there are so many bfps already with so many more to come! 

xoxo


----------



## campn

Tarr- Sorry you didn't get that BFP hun, I had a feeling like you'd get it but I'm glad we are in this together :hugs:

JLM- New man!? Should we ask for juicy details or pretend we aren't that nosy? ;) 

jGo- Sorry you've been having so many problems with your cycle but I do recommend you get some blood tests done, maybe your thyroid isn't in sync?

TTCBABYG2015- I'm so sorry hun, this cycle seems like it's SO long and dragging on, really having long cycles makes TTC much more time consuming and stressful, I'm on CD13 and not going to ovulate for another week at least :/

Bee- Welcome back! We got back at the same time it seems! I didn't really go anywhere though so.. you win! :happydance:

AFM- This week will HOPEFULLY be better, I had a skin infection on my foot last week and I'm on very strong antibiotics right now, it just came out of no where too! Also my phone stopped charging, 2 useless trips to the Apple Store later, and they wouldn't help much. 

Hopefully being on antibiotics doesn't hurt my chances of conceiving? I'm hoping it'll make my uterus more "sperm friendly" though. Who knows!? :nope:

ALSO, I watched "Inside Out" and I cried like a little baby, actually more than a little baby. I hate Disney! They hit me in the feels.:cry:


----------



## gina236

I feel like antibiotics shouldn't hurt anyrhing. They always say when your on birth control if you have to take antibiotics to not have sex because they cancel each other out and you will end up pregnant so maybe it will help! Lol. Sending baby dust!


----------



## JLM73

Campn - you should be good! Sorry about the foot thing...and yesssss girl...the new man is QUITE talented....in ALL ways :bunny:


----------



## BostonLover89

Yay TWW! 1 DPO over here! I would like to join you ladies in the waiting game!! I'll be testing the 24th! (Maybe earlier if AF doesn't seem to be coming) 

This cycle I took 100mg of soy isoflavones cd 2-6 and for the whole cycle a b complex and extra b6 on top of my normal prenatal. I was trying to encourage earlier O-ing... Which seems to have worked and also trying to lengthen my LP (which was the biggest concern since I only had an 8 day LP last cycle)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi October girls :wave:

Thought I'd have a week break. Now back, AF is over, temping is going well and I'm preparing for the BD to commence this weekend! 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## jalilma

This post will be tmi:
I'm 6 dpo and have the most creamy cm ever. I can't remember what my tww was like almost 11 years ago.. Hahahaha. I was always under the impression that cm dries up at this point in the game BUT mine has done the total opposite! Like the quanity increases daily. Anybody want to shine some light upon that?!


----------



## joeybrooks

Dont know if it means anything, but from about 6dpo and up to now, I have had lots of lotiony cm, kind of watery but not clear like water, there is loads of it. I got a BFP at 9dpo.


----------



## MBAmom

Hmmm.... so I got an HCG trigger shot last Monday... tested out of my system by Friday - well today without FMU it's a slither of a line. You can't see it but it's there. I am 6dpo/7dpo FF keeps changing it! CD23 .... could it be possible? I am kind of huh. Weird thing is my LH is up again too? I am just eager to test things.. No judging :)

So OPK almost positive and HCG shadow - like the line wants to be there but it's not. 
OMG. Could this be my cycle after almost 3 yo of trying!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MBAmom said:


> Hmmm.... so I got an HCG trigger shot last Monday... tested out of my system by Friday - well today without FMU it's a slither of a line. You can't see it but it's there. I am 6dpo/7dpo FF keeps changing it! CD23 .... could it be possible? I am kind of huh. Weird thing is my LH is up again too? I am just eager to test things.. No judging :)
> 
> So OPK almost positive and HCG shadow - like the line wants to be there but it's not.
> OMG. Could this be my cycle after almost 3 yo of trying!

FX'd that this is it. When will you test again? Xx


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> ALSO, I watched "Inside Out" and I cried like a little baby, actually more than a little baby. I hate Disney! They hit me in the feels.:cry:

Omg we saw that in a theater and I was sobbing with my dd. My dh made fun of us lol. I swear I cry all of the time now...during movies, commercials even songs lol. It was a good movie though but Disney always gets me to shed a tear.


----------



## campn

I'm a big Disney fan! I live right by Disney world although we don't go much, but we will be going in November! 

I've a rather gross tmi question. I've been cramping which is a little early but when I wipe I have cm that is like the consistency of egg white although it's a little murky, not that transparent. I assume I'm going to be fertile soon then? FF says tomorrow is the start of my fertile window.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, back from the sort of nice long weekend. I'm sorry for those that AF got and congrats to any new BFP's!!!!

Me: I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, last time we got a chance to BD was Sunday and sadly because I'm dog sitting for a friend, I won't see OH again until Friday. Hoping by some crazy chance his boys are ready for that egg tomorrow. It's been a rough month already and not having high hopes because of all the stress but, I still am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> I'm a big Disney fan! I live right by Disney world although we don't go much, but we will be going in November!
> 
> I've a rather gross tmi question. I've been cramping which is a little early but when I wipe I have cm that is like the consistency of egg white although it's a little murky, not that transparent. I assume I'm going to be fertile soon then? FF says tomorrow is the start of my fertile window.

I would say that's probably fertile cm that you are getting. Doesn't always have to be clear from my understanding.


----------



## MBAmom

Teeny Weeny said:


> MBAmom said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... so I got an HCG trigger shot last Monday... tested out of my system by Friday - well today without FMU it's a slither of a line. You can't see it but it's there. I am 6dpo/7dpo FF keeps changing it! CD23 .... could it be possible? I am kind of huh. Weird thing is my LH is up again too? I am just eager to test things.. No judging :)
> 
> So OPK almost positive and HCG shadow - like the line wants to be there but it's not.
> OMG. Could this be my cycle after almost 3 yo of trying!
> 
> FX'd that this is it. When will you test again? XxClick to expand...

Want to hear something weird?
So since yesterday I have been dribbling -- like tons of saliva BUT my mouth feels dry? Even if I drink water still feels dry even though I have tones of saliva. So ... weird and contrary one to the other.


----------



## campn

TTCBABYG2015- I'm fx for you that you ovulate today instead and that his swimmers get that eggy! It's actually pretty sweet of you to dog sit for a friend and put your own plans second. You're pretty amazing and I hope this cycle is your lucky cycle! 

I hope I ovulate soon then! I'll start taking my OPKs and hope for the best.


----------



## NavyLadybug

8-10DPO today had a slight temp dip and I've got some sharp pains running through my breasts. I'm starting to get kinda hopeful about this cycle as the sharp pains are a huge symptom for me when I'm pregnant!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBABYG2015- I'm fx for you that you ovulate today instead and that his swimmers get that eggy! It's actually pretty sweet of you to dog sit for a friend and put your own plans second. You're pretty amazing and I hope this cycle is your lucky cycle!
> 
> I hope I ovulate soon then! I'll start taking my OPKs and hope for the best.

Thank you! That's super sweet of you. I'm hoping this is your cycle as well. I have my FX extra hard for you. I know you understand my struggle of this horrid wait until the end of the month to test :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My period still isn't here, my cycles can be irregular but I'm sure it was due about 2 days ago. I also have really tingling nipples which is different. 

However, my cervix is super hard and low and veryy open. I also don't feel any fatigue or nausea like last time. So I don't know if it's worth walking to get a test.


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> I'm a big Disney fan! I live right by Disney world although we don't go much, but we will be going in November!
> 
> I've a rather gross tmi question. I've been cramping which is a little early but when I wipe I have cm that is like the consistency of egg white although it's a little murky, not that transparent. I assume I'm going to be fertile soon then? FF says tomorrow is the start of my fertile window.

Yep this is your fertile cm starting hun. Mines goes from like a mix of cloudy/creamy ewcm then peaks at the super clear ewcm then back cloudy then nothing. Gl xx


----------



## natalie4

Hi all, can I join? I'm on cd 19. Not sure when I o, it's our 1st month ttc and haven't used anything other than guessing at fertile period. I'll be testing on the 25th. Happy to have found you all, 2 weeks has never felt like such a long time!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Went to buy a test and I'm in shock, total clear bfp within seconds! 

I'm delighted but just a little worried because as mentioned my cervix is low rock hard and has been really open for the past few days and still is. Other than tingling in nipples I have no symptoms. With my son I was nauseous, exhausted with huge painful boobs by this point.


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow tinkerbelle, congrats. Try not to worry about CP, when mine was super high a few days ago I googled to see what it meant and the consensus was that CP is not an accurate signal of pregnancy. I see you are a mom, so I also noticed that it says if you have had children in the past, your cervix may never be properly closed, so I wouldnt let that bother you.

I'm 4 weeks today, and I've had few symptoms too. A bit of cramping, a bit of heartburn, a headache here and there, but nothing ott. Good luck.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats tinkerbell. 

Afm, nothing here. Another bfn this morning.


----------



## gina236

Yay tinkerbelle congrats!! Don't worry about CP. It only really means something if it is soft and high and even then it's not definite. It takes some women well into pregnancy to have their cervix show as pregnant. Glad you decided to test! Congrats!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks ladies :) I'm also getting on-off cramps similar to the ones I get in the run up to AF. Could my body be a bit confused since it should be round that time?


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats tinkerbelle!!!!

ladies i promise this is my last test. i just really wanted a nice dark line and i'm so excited about it. 

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations tinkerbell. Xx


----------



## ciz

congrats ladies!!

ignore cp, mine always goes super soft and high and af comes lol.


----------



## ciz

erghhhhh... come days speed up only cd12 still ages to go. hate having such long cycles =(


----------



## beemeck

phewwww I think I'm all caught up!

welcome new gals and congrats on BFPS! we are up to 9 already and haven't even made it to the halfway point this month - I'm so excited to see that number keep growing :happydance::happydance:

although I'm exhausted from some crazy times in Vegas, I am feeling really good about my TTC journey. I had my Dr appt last week. As expected, my Dr was very aggressive with figuring out what's going on. I got my bloods taken that day and he called me the next morning. He said that my hormone panel looked great and that the symptoms I'm experiencing may be left over from my methotrexate shot (a type of chemo used for ectopic pregnancies) or from stress. I don't feel stressed really - every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant and then just feel sad when I'm not, but I think stress must be playing a role. I relaxed by the pool most of the weekend, got a massage and facial, and really think I just need to keep up with these type of things to relieve some of the stress. As predicted, I think I am O'in early this month (guessing today is the day but will see what today's OPK says - I'm expecting it to go lighter). 

So overall just feeling refreshed. Glad that my hormone levels are normal and now just trying to be calmer about the whole process. My temps got messed up from Vegas - traveling, drinking, not sleeping, time difference, hot weather and sun etc, but back on track now after I had to discard 1 :blush: I can see my SO's point about not traveling close to O. I had EWCM the first day there and panicked. Luckily I packed my OPKs and they were negative. Was going to BD every other day this month, but did already panic there and can't resist BDing when I know I'm fertile. hopefully this is it. so much :dust: on this thread so I think my chances are good! 

xoxo


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Can't wait for husband to return from work so I can tell him :) 

Kind of wish I'd tested a couple of days back as it was our wedding anniversary so I could have wrote it in the card.


----------



## joeybrooks

How far on would you be Tinkerbelle??


----------



## ChiiBaby

Congrats on all the BFP so far!
:dust:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yay, so lovely to see more BFPs! Congrats Tink! :hugs:

Bee, your holiday sounds lovely. So jealous of your relaxing time! Sometimes it's all we really need. A place to completely unwind away from everything we see daily. I am soooo happy to hear everything came back okay with your bloods! That must be such a weight off your mind and such a relief.

AFM. This cycle is going so quick for me so far, but then again, it's always the 2ww that drags isn't it?

Been temping - have no idea what I'm looking for, but counting on FF to make sense of it for me :haha: OPKs seem darker than they usually are at around this point in my cycle, especially when comparing them to last month's. Got a feeling I may o earlier. Perhaps CD11 OR 12. BD last night and plan to tonight too!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

joeybrooks said:


> How far on would you be Tinkerbelle??

I think I will be 5 weeks tomorrow, give or take a day x


----------



## BostonLover89

Phew, it is so easy to get behind in these threads! Congrats to all the BFPs! Tink, how exciting though that your hubby gets to come home to the best surprise ever! 

I'm 3DPO (well I hope so) I am getting a little worried that I didn't even O this cycle. I try to ignore my temps because sleeping is rough for me and I'm sure that means my temps aren't super reliable. Still taking b6 & b complex to hopefully extend my LP. I will be crushed if I didn't O this month, DH and I tried to time the BD-ing best we can (probably the best we ever have). 

I am visiting family/friends in Vegas so hopefully that will be a great distraction during the TWW. Time is moving ever so slowly.


----------



## beemeck

BostonLover89 said:


> Phew, it is so easy to get behind in these threads! Congrats to all the BFPs! Tink, how exciting though that your hubby gets to come home to the best surprise ever!
> 
> I'm 3DPO (well I hope so) I am getting a little worried that I didn't even O this cycle. I try to ignore my temps because sleeping is rough for me and I'm sure that means my temps aren't super reliable. Still taking b6 & b complex to hopefully extend my LP. I will be crushed if I didn't O this month, DH and I tried to time the BD-ing best we can (probably the best we ever have).
> 
> I am visiting family/friends in Vegas so hopefully that will be a great distraction during the TWW. Time is moving ever so slowly.

I just got back from Vegas on Monday :coolio: enjoy that beautiful weather and all of the distractions for your TWW :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Yay, so lovely to see more BFPs! Congrats Tink! :hugs:
> 
> Bee, your holiday sounds lovely. So jealous of your relaxing time! Sometimes it's all we really need. A place to completely unwind away from everything we see daily. I am soooo happy to hear everything came back okay with your bloods! That must be such a weight off your mind and such a relief.
> 
> AFM. This cycle is going so quick for me so far, but then again, it's always the 2ww that drags isn't it?
> 
> Been temping - have no idea what I'm looking for, but counting on FF to make sense of it for me :haha: OPKs seem darker than they usually are at around this point in my cycle, especially when comparing them to last month's. Got a feeling I may o earlier. Perhaps CD11 OR 12. BD last night and plan to tonight too!

thanks so much wannab :hugs: it's so crazy how nice it is to have a distraction from this constant TCC thought process. I didn't think about it all. Everyone tells me that's what I need to do, but honestly I could never on a day to day basis. I want it so badly so how could I not? so the vacay was perfect. :thumbup: and glad about the bloods so now just need to calm myself since I'm obv doing it to myself! feeling good again this cycle (what else is new). I feel like everyone is O'ing early this month so hopefully you will too! I'm ready for another TWW.... :gun:


----------



## BostonLover89

*beemeck* just missed you! Thank you, I will!!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> I'm a big Disney fan! I live right by Disney world although we don't go much, but we will be going in November!
> 
> I've a rather gross tmi question. I've been cramping which is a little early but when I wipe I have cm that is like the consistency of egg white although it's a little murky, not that transparent. I assume I'm going to be fertile soon then? FF says tomorrow is the start of my fertile window.

campn where you at girl?? how is your foot doing? I think you are going to O early with that fertile CM! mine is pretty murky too - it's def more white than clear, but I think that's the point with the whole egg white thing, huh? I hope so! FX for you!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies,

I originally was out down for testing on October 23, but I will not have my blood test until October 26.
Can it be changed?

I just had my embryo transfer today. It's going to be a really long 10 days!!

Congrats to those bfps!


----------



## beemeck

rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I originally was out down for testing on October 23, but I will not have my blood test until October 26.
> Can it be changed?
> 
> I just had my embryo transfer today. It's going to be a really long 10 days!!
> 
> Congrats to those bfps!

absolutely love! I'll change you no problem. my fingers are super crossed for you! it's such a hard wait, I know. stay and commiserate with us! :coffee:


----------



## Alie

I am going to test on October 19th, as my CD1 was on September 22nd. Can you put me down for testing? This is my very first cycle trying, my boyfriend had a vasectomy reversal on September 17th, so I hope it worked!


----------



## MBAmom

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Can't wait for husband to return from work so I can tell him :)
> 
> Kind of wish I'd tested a couple of days back as it was our wedding anniversary so I could have wrote it in the card.

Can you keep it a secret? I mean halloween is right around the corner you can always get one of those t-shirts with a baby peeking out - to surprise him. 

Or you can order one on amazon and wear it when it arrives and ask him what he thinks. Congrats! I hope we all get our BFPs!! 

I had my anniversary on Oct 9 (12 years and counting) I wish you guys many health and happy years together and healthy babies! 

Why not :shrug:-- maybe it's twins! ;) :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ahh it's another 2 weeks til Halloween there's no way I can keep it to myself that long! 

Oh my goodness twins hadn't even crossed my mind haha x


----------



## rebecca822

beemeck said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I originally was out down for testing on October 23, but I will not have my blood test until October 26.
> Can it be changed?
> 
> I just had my embryo transfer today. It's going to be a really long 10 days!!
> 
> Congrats to those bfps!
> 
> absolutely love! I'll change you no problem. my fingers are super crossed for you! it's such a hard wait, I know. stay and commiserate with us! :coffee:Click to expand...

The waiting is seriously worse than all the medications and injections!! Uggggghhh


----------



## Amalee

Does anyone else get too nervous to test? I originally planned on testing today, but I chickened out.


----------



## Trr

Amalee said:


> Does anyone else get too nervous to test? I originally planned on testing today, but I chickened out.

I wish I was too chicken to test. I can't stop testing. I say every month I'm not going to test early and there I am at 8dpo testing away. If I'm not testing on OPKs I'm testing on HPTs at least half the month. I wish I had the strength to not test but I'm addicted.


----------



## Conundrum

Congrats on all the BFPs!I hope everyone is doing well!

Really off cycle this month, trying to 'go with the flow' and just BD as much as possible. :haha: I noticed CM changed CD7-11 which I thought way too early but this week I just cannot sleep and poor hubby I've been a complete grouch. Would honestly think AF was due in a few days. 

Hope everyone else is having a good cycle


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

So begins the paranoia! My OPKs were darker than normal on CD 7, 8 and 9. Today is CD10 and my OPK is so light it's practically stark white. Now paranoid my body doesn't work. I'm sure I said the same last month! :haha: :wacko: Help my sanity.

Also missed my temp this morning as LO was up at 3am, then 6am, and I had to jump out of bed!


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> So begins the paranoia! My OPKs were darker than normal on CD 7, 8 and 9. Today is CD10 and my OPK is so light it's practically stark white. Now paranoid my body doesn't work. I'm sure I said the same last month! :haha: :wacko: Help my sanity.
> 
> Also missed my temp this morning as LO was up at 3am, then 6am, and I had to jump out of bed!

Nope, its completely normal. You will see a sudden change in the line very soon. Mine go from almost + to super - then +. Opks are so stressful but they definitely help.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you Smille. I have a short LP. 10/11 days. So of course I am worrying about this too! Feel like having a bit of a cry today! I'm only cycle 2 :wacko: I don't know what's wrong with me. I'd blame hormones but I am 2 weeks away from AF!


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thank you Smille. I have a short LP. 10/11 days. So of course I am worrying about this too! Feel like having a bit of a cry today! I'm only cycle 2 :wacko: I don't know what's wrong with me. I'd blame hormones but I am 2 weeks away from AF!

Ttc is so stressful. When we're not ready to become a parent, we try so hard to avoid pregnancy. Then when we're ready it seems impossible to get pregnant no matter what we try. We're all going through the same emotions and are here for you. Have you talked to your dr about your lp? Maybe try natural progesterone. I have no experience in that dept but I've read it helps.


----------



## beemeck

aw thanks for this smille. I'm in the same boat (again) wannab. my opks were almost positive on Mon and Tues, then negative on Wed so I just assumed I missed my super dark surge (only tested once on Mon). but my temps aren't showing that, so of course panic. Going to continue with them today and see! :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee :hugs: It is so bloody stressful. I am already sick of trying to guess what's going on inside my own body. But you know that line will appear or you know deep down, you did O and it's just your mind making you think the worst!

Thank you Smille. :hugs: Helps that you say that. Doctors over here in the uk don't seem to recognise LP as an issue. But I have read about natural progesterone. If nothing happens this month, I am going to go to my doctor and ask him to run the blood test to check for ovulation and I will mention it. 

I was spoilt with DS. We decided we wanted a baby, I tracked my ovulation with OPKs, DTD for three days running and fell pregnant my first month and first try. Because of that, we've always had ourselves down as "oh, we only have to look at each other and it happens" so have been extremely careful over the last few years so to not have an "accident." I keep thinking maybe we have missed the boat and were kidding ourselves that we'd ever be that lucky again. DS is my world, and when he's bored and wants to play and I am working/busy, I feel such a pang of guilt that he doesn't have a sibling! And you're SO right. As soon as you've made the decision that this is what you want, it's as if it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve! My mind is my own worst enemy. I am literally the most anxious person ever and catastrophise things. If there's a bang, it's never someone dropping something, it's a bomb :rofl: That's just how my brain works. So of course, weak opk = I'm going to need to sell my house to afford IVF. 

Thank you ladies. Helps just ranting.


----------



## NavyLadybug

AF is due today, I ALWAYS get her in the morning but she has yet to show up, so fingers crossed she stays away!!


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Bee :hugs: It is so bloody stressful. I am already sick of trying to guess what's going on inside my own body. But you know that line will appear or you know deep down, you did O and it's just your mind making you think the worst!
> 
> Thank you Smille. :hugs: Helps that you say that. Doctors over here in the uk don't seem to recognise LP as an issue. But I have read about natural progesterone. If nothing happens this month, I am going to go to my doctor and ask him to run the blood test to check for ovulation and I will mention it.
> 
> I was spoilt with DS. We decided we wanted a baby, I tracked my ovulation with OPKs, DTD for three days running and fell pregnant my first month and first try. Because of that, we've always had ourselves down as "oh, we only have to look at each other and it happens" so have been extremely careful over the last few years so to not have an "accident." I keep thinking maybe we have missed the boat and were kidding ourselves that we'd ever be that lucky again. DS is my world, and when he's bored and wants to play and I am working/busy, I feel such a pang of guilt that he doesn't have a sibling! And you're SO right. As soon as you've made the decision that this is what you want, it's as if it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve! My mind is my own worst enemy. I am literally the most anxious person ever and catastrophise things. If there's a bang, it's never someone dropping something, it's a bomb :rofl: That's just how my brain works. So of course, weak opk = I'm going to need to sell my house to afford IVF.
> 
> Thank you ladies. Helps just ranting.

ah wannab we are the same person! I'm a ball of anxiety and always say I make peace with my own impending death each day. :wacko: And when I got pregnant in March, it was the first try, I never tracked O, just had EWCM and BD that day and the day after. Bam, that was it. I lost that baby and now nothing?? It's so frustrating! I know that my O will be sometime this week (if it hasn't happened already) deep down you are right. so I will just try to focus on that and the same for you! It's coming - you seem very regular. It's just so stressful and panic inducing and I'm going to try my hardest not to let it get the best of me!


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Bee :hugs: It is so bloody stressful. I am already sick of trying to guess what's going on inside my own body. But you know that line will appear or you know deep down, you did O and it's just your mind making you think the worst!
> 
> Thank you Smille. :hugs: Helps that you say that. Doctors over here in the uk don't seem to recognise LP as an issue. But I have read about natural progesterone. If nothing happens this month, I am going to go to my doctor and ask him to run the blood test to check for ovulation and I will mention it.
> 
> I was spoilt with DS. We decided we wanted a baby, I tracked my ovulation with OPKs, DTD for three days running and fell pregnant my first month and first try. Because of that, we've always had ourselves down as "oh, we only have to look at each other and it happens" so have been extremely careful over the last few years so to not have an "accident." I keep thinking maybe we have missed the boat and were kidding ourselves that we'd ever be that lucky again. DS is my world, and when he's bored and wants to play and I am working/busy, I feel such a pang of guilt that he doesn't have a sibling! And you're SO right. As soon as you've made the decision that this is what you want, it's as if it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve! My mind is my own worst enemy. I am literally the most anxious person ever and catastrophise things. If there's a bang, it's never someone dropping something, it's a bomb :rofl: That's just how my brain works. So of course, weak opk = I'm going to need to sell my house to afford IVF.
> 
> Thank you ladies. Helps just ranting.

My dd is 6 and asks every other day for a sibling. She just wants someone to share memories and grow with. She is so loving and nurturing. I wasn't trying to have a child, I was 21. I don't regret it, she is the greatest blessing I've ever received. 

We have an RE appt next month and all I can think about is the cost, but I'm hoping IUI will be the drs recommendation. Our insurance is giving us a difficult time and are up in the air of what they'll cover, but even if we have to pay out of pocket it's manageable.


----------



## joeybrooks

Can I ask a question of the US ladies. You all mention insurance and what your insurance covers etc, but I was wondering what happens to people that don't have insurance. Surely they dont have to give birth at home with no medical attention?? If your insurance doesnt cover something and it is an emergency, what happens?


----------



## NavyLadybug

joeybrooks said:


> Can I ask a question of the US ladies. You all mention insurance and what your insurance covers etc, but I was wondering what happens to people that don't have insurance. Surely they dont have to give birth at home with no medical attention?? If your insurance doesnt cover something and it is an emergency, what happens?

Then you pay out of pocket. But most (if not all) states offer a special insurance plan for pregnant mothers and their children that's funded by taxes (Usually it's part of our Medicaid system).


----------



## gina236

Insurance is now required in the US or you get fined. That's new this year. But if you don't have insurance you get a 30,000+ dollar bill when you leave the hospital. It's really ridiculous. Even for simple procedures it's thousands of dollars without insurance.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's interesting Gina, I hadn't heard that yet (But i live under a rock lol). We have Tricare so our stuff is automatic so to speak until my husband leaves the military. I do remember that when my son was born in 2013, our medical bill was $42,500+ (thankfully it was completely covered). In the break down, the cost of his c-section was less than the actual hospital stay!


----------



## Conundrum

Joeybrooks At least here you are required to have insurance, unless you make less than a certain amount each year. If you do not have it you can still seek treatment at hospitals but they will try to place you under coverage. If you don't receive it or make an attempt with a certain time frame it goes against your credit. If you make more than the limit but you do not have insurance you're penalized yearly on your income taxes and it continues to increase yearly.

:haha: As PP said it takes way to long to type on this thing.


----------



## gina236

NavyLadybug said:


> That's interesting Gina, I hadn't heard that yet (But i live under a rock lol). We have Tricare so our stuff is automatic so to speak until my husband leaves the military. I do remember that when my son was born in 2013, our medical bill was $42,500+ (thankfully it was completely covered). In the break down, the cost of his c-section was less than the actual hospital stay!

It's part of the new Obamacare crap. Lol. You will get a fine for every day you don't have insurance. Hospital stays are ridiculous. I went to the ER to get a prescription for antibiotics. I was there for about 20 minutes. Doctor came in, looked at me, wrote a prescription. 500 bucks. Totally crazy. And insurance only covered 350 -_-


----------



## Trr

I was wondering the same thing. Was always curious how much it was to have a baby in the US. Im from Canada and have always had private insurance so paying for health services is very foreign to me. I wouldn't call it free healthcare though because I pay roughly 20% of each pay check to taxes Which is a crazy amount.


----------



## beemeck

I actually work with low income pregnant women for a living. I've never seen a family actually have to pay the bill. Every family I work with is able to be insured through welfare insurance. The only families that haven't been insured are the ones in US on a visa and are not citizens. They have received hospital bills from their baby's birth, but there are many non profit organizations that will cover the bill. In almost 5 years I have yet to see a family need to come up with that money themselves.


----------



## gina236

That's about what we pay. But then insurance comes out on top of that. I think I'm like 15% to taxes, my dh is I think 18% because he makes a little more than me. Thankfully I am still on my parents insurance until next February when I will switch to my husbands. So right now insurance is free for me. But very concerned about switching companies when hopefully I will already be pregnant..


----------



## MBAmom

gina236 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> That's interesting Gina, I hadn't heard that yet (But i live under a rock lol). We have Tricare so our stuff is automatic so to speak until my husband leaves the military. I do remember that when my son was born in 2013, our medical bill was $42,500+ (thankfully it was completely covered). In the break down, the cost of his c-section was less than the actual hospital stay!
> 
> It's part of the new Obamacare crap. Lol. You will get a fine for every day you don't have insurance. Hospital stays are ridiculous. I went to the ER to get a prescription for antibiotics. I was there for about 20 minutes. Doctor came in, looked at me, wrote a prescription. 500 bucks. Totally crazy. And insurance only covered 350 -_-Click to expand...

Ladies even with fertility meds and any medication for that matter UNLESS it is a new medication there are generics. Always ask a doctor to ensure you can afford or get the medication. Example. If you have no insurance and you get a script for Amoxicillin BRAND NAME is $480 if it's generic $15 

With insurance the same meds would be about $90 for brand name and $1 - 5 generic.


----------



## gina236

gina236 said:


> That's about what we pay. But then insurance comes out on top of that. I think I'm like 15% to taxes, my dh is I think 18% because he makes a little more than me. Thankfully I am still on my parents insurance until next February when I will switch to my husbands. So right now insurance is free for me. But very concerned about switching companies when hopefully I will already be pregnant..

Actually I just did it out and I lose 21% to taxes my dh loses 25% to taxes and insurance. It's so crazy.


----------



## gina236

MBAmom said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> That's interesting Gina, I hadn't heard that yet (But i live under a rock lol). We have Tricare so our stuff is automatic so to speak until my husband leaves the military. I do remember that when my son was born in 2013, our medical bill was $42,500+ (thankfully it was completely covered). In the break down, the cost of his c-section was less than the actual hospital stay!
> 
> It's part of the new Obamacare crap. Lol. You will get a fine for every day you don't have insurance. Hospital stays are ridiculous. I went to the ER to get a prescription for antibiotics. I was there for about 20 minutes. Doctor came in, looked at me, wrote a prescription. 500 bucks. Totally crazy. And insurance only covered 350 -_-Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies even with fertility meds and any medication for that matter UNLESS it is a new medication there are generics. Always ask a doctor to ensure you can afford or get the medication. Example. If you have no insurance and you get a script for Amoxicillin BRAND NAME is $480 if it's generic $15
> 
> With insurance the same meds would be about $90 for brand name and $1 - 5 generic.Click to expand...

I was saying the ER visit was 500. Not the script. But ya generics are just as good and soooo much cheaper. I don't understand how the "brand" can cost so much more!


----------



## MBAmom

gina236 said:


> That's about what we pay. But then insurance comes out on top of that. I think I'm like 15% to taxes, my dh is I think 18% because he makes a little more than me. Thankfully I am still on my parents insurance until next February when I will switch to my husbands. So right now insurance is free for me. But very concerned about switching companies when hopefully I will already be pregnant..


Be careful when switching. Pregnancy under some insurances will NOT be covered. Some require a waiting time. ex. I have Tri-care prime but currently switched to my husband's who is Railroad as primary. 
It stated that pregnancy is covered IF I am pregnant after 6 months into the insurance at 100% with a $500 co-pay. If I got pregnant in those 6 months or prior to switching I would NOT be covered. 

Read the fine print before you switch.

Personally I miss the healthcare in England. 
I gave birth to my eldest and paid $400 for a private room a night since Tricare didn't cover private room :growled:
When I was in England I gave birth to my youngest ... I didn't pay anything and I had a birthing pool, private room, extra special care even though it ended up in emergency c-section. 

If I get pregnant I will surely make sure we move back to England. The system in US sucks also they now implant babies with RFID chips when they are born and I do NOT want that.


----------



## gina236

MBAmom said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> That's about what we pay. But then insurance comes out on top of that. I think I'm like 15% to taxes, my dh is I think 18% because he makes a little more than me. Thankfully I am still on my parents insurance until next February when I will switch to my husbands. So right now insurance is free for me. But very concerned about switching companies when hopefully I will already be pregnant..
> 
> 
> Be careful when switching. Pregnancy under some insurances will NOT be covered. Some require a waiting time. ex. I have Tri-care prime but currently switched to my husband's who is Railroad as primary.
> It stated that pregnancy is covered IF I am pregnant after 6 months into the insurance at 100% with a $500 co-pay. If I got pregnant in those 6 months or prior to switching I would NOT be covered.
> 
> Read the fine print before you switch.
> 
> Personally I miss the healthcare in England.
> I gave birth to my eldest and paid $400 for a private room a night since Tricare didn't cover private room :growled:
> When I was in England I gave birth to my youngest ... I didn't pay anything and I had a birthing pool, private room, extra special care even though it ended up in emergency c-section.
> 
> If I get pregnant I will surely make sure we move back to England. The system in US sucks also they now implant babies with RFID chips when they are born and I do NOT want that.Click to expand...

That's my fear but I don't have a choice. I can only be on my parents until I am 26 and I turn 25 in February when the enrollment period is and my dad has said he is getting rid of the family plan next year because my little brother gets better insurance through his work. I know the baby will be covered by the state either way but I'm hoping my husbands insurance won't be an issue. I have tried finding things on it. I did read somewhere that they can no longer deny coverage for preexisting conditions so hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## joeybrooks

They implant babies with chips???? What kind of chip and what for??

I must say I have a growl about UK taxes sometimes and also waiting lists for the NHS etc, but we do have a relatively good service where I live and we pay nothing (except for optical and dental care).


----------



## MBAmom

joeybrooks said:


> They implant babies with chips???? What kind of chip and what for??
> 
> I must say I have a growl about UK taxes sometimes and also waiting lists for the NHS etc, but we do have a relatively good service where I live and we pay nothing (except for optical and dental care).

Actually if I remember correctly if you are pregnant DENTAL care is free :)
FYI - In the US Dental Insurance is poxy. Basically you pay but they pay only up to $1000 a year and "negotiate" prices so you don't have to pay as much. In England dental isn't free (unless emergency dental like broken jaw and such) BUT it is Wayyyyyyyyy cheaper than the USA. 

My hubby is a Brit - I am already planning our move back to England. 
I can't wait. The school system is so much better. My eldest is 15 going on 16. Next year in England she will be in college for A- levels rather than spend another 2 years in HS in America. She wants to go to medical school. This way at the age of 17 she will be starting Med School in England. Rather than 24 after undergrad in the US.


----------



## jalilma

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Bee :hugs: It is so bloody stressful. I am already sick of trying to guess what's going on inside my own body. But you know that line will appear or you know deep down, you did O and it's just your mind making you think the worst!
> 
> Thank you Smille. :hugs: Helps that you say that. Doctors over here in the uk don't seem to recognise LP as an issue. But I have read about natural progesterone. If nothing happens this month, I am going to go to my doctor and ask him to run the blood test to check for ovulation and I will mention it.
> 
> I was spoilt with DS. We decided we wanted a baby, I tracked my ovulation with OPKs, DTD for three days running and fell pregnant my first month and first try. Because of that, we've always had ourselves down as "oh, we only have to look at each other and it happens" so have been extremely careful over the last few years so to not have an "accident." I keep thinking maybe we have missed the boat and were kidding ourselves that we'd ever be that lucky again. DS is my world, and when he's bored and wants to play and I am working/busy, I feel such a pang of guilt that he doesn't have a sibling! And you're SO right. As soon as you've made the decision that this is what you want, it's as if it's the hardest thing in the world to achieve! My mind is my own worst enemy. I am literally the most anxious person ever and catastrophise things. If there's a bang, it's never someone dropping something, it's a bomb :rofl: That's just how my brain works. So of course, weak opk = I'm going to need to sell my house to afford IVF.
> 
> Thank you ladies. Helps just ranting.

Same here had 3 'surprises' when I was younger... Figured even though it's 10 years later I'd go off the pill and ta-da baby magic! Imagine my surprise the first month when I got af instead of a bfp! I was honestly confused &#128533; ! Now granted this is only our second month but already I'm like kinda freaking!


----------



## beemeck

well second line is back on OPK so the almost positive ones from a few days ago weren't me just missing my surge. It hasn't done this before so I wonder what gives. oh well, looks like it'll go positive tomorrow or even tonight. sigh - back to the bedroom....


----------



## MBAmom

beemeck said:


> well second line is back on OPK so the almost positive ones from a few days ago weren't me just missing my surge. It hasn't done this before so I wonder what gives. oh well, looks like it'll go positive tomorrow or even tonight. sigh - back to the bedroom....

Ok so I caved and I took a test. I can see a faded pink line .. Do you see it? Omg I can see a shade of pink barely there but here. Omg omg ! Please God let this be! 
Even though I have no symptoms today except for huge boobs (spilling out of bra) still drool mouth and sore boobies when they touch something. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; please say you can see it... It's the bottom one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## joeybrooks

I do think I see something. Can you post a pic of the test on its own as the line on the other is knocking me off lol. But yeah, it does look like there is a line!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Definitely see something x


----------



## CountryMomma

AF got me last week but due to some short cycles I am testing again on Oct 31st! So I am still squeaking in for Oct!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Definitely see it MBA!!!


Afm, I was trying to wait til tomorrow when I was "officially" late, especially since I ovulated late (currently about 10 dpo ) and I got this!!! It's a definite squinter (my camera can BARELY register it) and I'm wary cause its blue dye but it has color to it and it was there in the time limit!!! I'm gonna test again in the morning to confirm. What do you ladies think?

https://i.imgur.com/efwsKQ2.jpg

Better pic with tweak options here
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=469113


----------



## ksquared726

I definitely see it, NavyLadyBug!! Hope it gets darker in a couple days!!


----------



## Smille24

MBAmom said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> well second line is back on OPK so the almost positive ones from a few days ago weren't me just missing my surge. It hasn't done this before so I wonder what gives. oh well, looks like it'll go positive tomorrow or even tonight. sigh - back to the bedroom....
> 
> Ok so I caved and I took a test. I can see a faded pink line .. Do you see it? Omg I can see a shade of pink barely there but here. Omg omg ! Please God let this be!
> Even though I have no symptoms today except for huge boobs (spilling out of bra) still drool mouth and sore boobies when they touch something. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; please say you can see it... It's the bottom oneClick to expand...

I see something too. Just be careful not to let those tests touch b4 drying. I've heard the dye can transfer. Looks very promising.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Navyladybug, I see it! Congrats. Xx

MBA, I see a faint line too. As Smile said though, try again and don't let the tests touch. I hope you have a darkening line. 

FX'd for you both. Xx


----------



## Laubull

Navy And MBA I think something! I hope the lines get darker. x


----------



## gina236

Tested with a wondofo with fmu. I should be 12-14 dpo. Bfn. I swore I saw something after about a minute but I had to get ready for work and it dried completely blank :( I've never seen a squinter on and ic test I have taken, even when I was getting slight positives on frers so hoping that's a good sign. Testing with a frer maybe tonight. If I O'd when I hope I did af is due tomorrow. Still no sign of her. If I O'd when FF says I should have, af isn't due until monday. I hate this tww dance every month..


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Smille24 said:


> My dd is 6 and asks every other day for a sibling. She just wants someone to share memories and grow with. She is so loving and nurturing. I wasn't trying to have a child, I was 21. I don't regret it, she is the greatest blessing I've ever received.
> 
> We have an RE appt next month and all I can think about is the cost, but I'm hoping IUI will be the drs recommendation. Our insurance is giving us a difficult time and are up in the air of what they'll cover, but even if we have to pay out of pocket it's manageable.




beemeck said:


> ah wannab we are the same person! I'm a ball of anxiety and always say I make peace with my own impending death each day. :wacko: And when I got pregnant in March, it was the first try, I never tracked O, just had EWCM and BD that day and the day after. Bam, that was it. I lost that baby and now nothing?? It's so frustrating! I know that my O will be sometime this week (if it hasn't happened already) deep down you are right. so I will just try to focus on that and the same for you! It's coming - you seem very regular. It's just so stressful and panic inducing and I'm going to try my hardest not to let it get the best of me!

Ladies, thank you both :hugs: 

Bee, we are EXACTLY THE SAME. I am exactly like that with making peace with my own death every day :rofl: Seriously, this is me. Panic and anxiety can make you believe all sorts of things and most of which, if not all, are untrue. 

I'm so glad we're all here in the same boat. It's a comfort.

Navy - I def see a line! Eeeeeeeeeek. Exciting!

AFM - noticed my OPKs are always darker in the late afternoon/evening, so going to start testing later in the day instead of 11am. Feel bloated/gassy around the hips (hard to explain!) I would say, just from watching my body the last two cycles, that o will happen in a couple of days. I am hoping for an o day earlier than CD15 this month - for LP purposes!

Another hour and I can POAS... not that I'm counting.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

It's still early gina! Especially if AF may not be due for another few days.

I am with you. 2ww is a killer.


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> My dd is 6 and asks every other day for a sibling. She just wants someone to share memories and grow with. She is so loving and nurturing. I wasn't trying to have a child, I was 21. I don't regret it, she is the greatest blessing I've ever received.
> 
> We have an RE appt next month and all I can think about is the cost, but I'm hoping IUI will be the drs recommendation. Our insurance is giving us a difficult time and are up in the air of what they'll cover, but even if we have to pay out of pocket it's manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> ah wannab we are the same person! I'm a ball of anxiety and always say I make peace with my own impending death each day. :wacko: And when I got pregnant in March, it was the first try, I never tracked O, just had EWCM and BD that day and the day after. Bam, that was it. I lost that baby and now nothing?? It's so frustrating! I know that my O will be sometime this week (if it hasn't happened already) deep down you are right. so I will just try to focus on that and the same for you! It's coming - you seem very regular. It's just so stressful and panic inducing and I'm going to try my hardest not to let it get the best of me!Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies, thank you both :hugs:
> 
> Bee, we are EXACTLY THE SAME. I am exactly like that with making peace with my own death every day :rofl: Seriously, this is me. Panic and anxiety can make you believe all sorts of things and most of which, if not all, are untrue.
> 
> I'm so glad we're all here in the same boat. It's a comfort.
> 
> Navy - I def see a line! Eeeeeeeeeek. Exciting!
> 
> AFM - noticed my OPKs are always darker in the late afternoon/evening, so going to start testing later in the day instead of 11am. Feel bloated/gassy around the hips (hard to explain!) I would say, just from watching my body the last two cycles, that o will happen in a couple of days. I am hoping for an o day earlier than CD15 this month - for LP purposes!
> 
> Another hour and I can POAS... not that I'm counting.Click to expand...

yes! total type A here - need to control everything, including ovulation :wacko: and it's not working and I'm going nuts lol. I am really going to try not temping and using opks next month. I have O'ed religiously between cd 12-16 for years so I don't know why I couldn't just accept that and BD on those days. now I've gotten myself into a stressful mess :dohh: temps still show nada. CM has been gone for 3 days now - completely bone dry sooooo? opks still a fairly dark second line but not positive. :shrug: just going to keep BDing every other day. didn't want a longer a cycle cause that pushes everything back :coffee:


----------



## MBAmom

I don't know if it was legit or not. 
The test was put next to one another after the fact. BUT having said that, I am not holding my breath but I am excited as it seems promising. 

Yesterday I had a temp drop and today the highest temp so maybe I caught something. 
I am going to test again tomorrow or Sunday. If I can hold out. 

FX it's everyone's cycle!


----------



## praying4no2

Hi ladies. I just joined the site so I can post on this thread. I'm 4dpo. This is our 4th cycle trying. Waiting to test on October 23


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had my bloods done earlier this morning and today I'm 11DPO ( according to FF) and they came back at 22! I'm excited but really really nervous. I want to only be excited about a :bfp: but my miscarriages seemed to have sucked the magic out of the moment :(


----------



## beemeck

congrats sweets! positive thoughts :hugs: I'll add your bfp :winkwink:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks beemeck :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Navy. Fx this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Navy. Hoping this is your sticky rainbow baby. Xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

This will be your sticky bean! Congrats navy. Lots of sticky baby dust to you.

Bee - I think that's a great idea. I always think of the women that just have a chance bit of sex and end up pregnant and then I compare it to me, OPKs, temps, cm watch and it makes me feel loopy. I may join you in casual BD next cycle. IF WE NEED TO! Which we won't. Positive thinking!


----------



## natalie4

Quick question and maybe TMI:

This is my first cycle ttc and I'm not sure when I o'd. We BD'd on CD 11, 13 & 15. I'm going on the assumption that I o'd somewhere around the 14th, putting me at 6 dpo.

Is it possible I o'd earlier, and if I am pg i'm further along than I thought? I'm pretty symptomatic, and am thinking about testing earlier than I had planned. 

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Trr

natalie4 said:


> Quick question and maybe TMI:
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc and I'm not sure when I o'd. We BD'd on CD 11, 13 & 15. I'm going on the assumption that I o'd somewhere around the 14th, putting me at 6 dpo.
> 
> Is it possible I o'd earlier, and if I am pg i'm further along than I thought? I'm pretty symptomatic, and am thinking about testing earlier than I had planned.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

It is possible to o earlier or later then day 14. Were you tracking your temp, using OPKs or checking your cervical mucus?


----------



## natalie4

Trr said:


> natalie4 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question and maybe TMI:
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc and I'm not sure when I o'd. We BD'd on CD 11, 13 & 15. I'm going on the assumption that I o'd somewhere around the 14th, putting me at 6 dpo.
> 
> Is it possible I o'd earlier, and if I am pg i'm further along than I thought? I'm pretty symptomatic, and am thinking about testing earlier than I had planned.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> It is possible to o earlier or later then day 14. Were you tracking your temp, using OPKs or checking your cervical mucus?Click to expand...

No, I wasn't checking anything. I guess all I can do is start testing a few days earlier than planned.


----------



## Trr

natalie4 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie4 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question and maybe TMI:
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc and I'm not sure when I o'd. We BD'd on CD 11, 13 & 15. I'm going on the assumption that I o'd somewhere around the 14th, putting me at 6 dpo.
> 
> Is it possible I o'd earlier, and if I am pg i'm further along than I thought? I'm pretty symptomatic, and am thinking about testing earlier than I had planned.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> It is possible to o earlier or later then day 14. Were you tracking your temp, using OPKs or checking your cervical mucus?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wasn't checking anything. I guess all I can do is start testing a few days earlier than planned.Click to expand...

I felt very symptomatic the first month trying and I as well wasn't checking anything else. I wasn't even positive that I ovulated at that point but we thought why not try. 

I stared temping to confirm that I ovulated so that was a relief to know. The OPKs and temping really give you a lot of information so I highly recommend them. In the mean time, my fingers are crossed for you. 

If you did o on cd14 they you have a very good chance of being pregnant though, to answer your question. Would you be having symptoms at 6dpo? It's very unlikely unless you did o and implant earlier. 

I think everyone here who has been through a couple cycles knows what it is like to overanalyze symptoms. I know it's hard to stay calm, when all you want is to be pregnant. 

Let us know what happens and keep us updated. Hope this helps.


----------



## MBAmom

NavyLadybug said:


> Had my bloods done earlier this morning and today I'm 11DPO ( according to FF) and they came back at 22! I'm excited but really really nervous. I want to only be excited about a :bfp: but my miscarriages seemed to have sucked the magic out of the moment :(

Congrats!! Hopefully in about 250 days you will be holding your bundle of joy!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> Had my bloods done earlier this morning and today I'm 11DPO ( according to FF) and they came back at 22! I'm excited but really really nervous. I want to only be excited about a :bfp: but my miscarriages seemed to have sucked the magic out of the moment :(

Congrats! As long as they go up. Fxd for you!!!


----------



## Laubull

Navy we'll be the June club together, this time we'll both stay! Positive thoughts! X


----------



## natalie4

Trr said:


> natalie4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie4 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question and maybe TMI:
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc and I'm not sure when I o'd. We BD'd on CD 11, 13 & 15. I'm going on the assumption that I o'd somewhere around the 14th, putting me at 6 dpo.
> 
> Is it possible I o'd earlier, and if I am pg i'm further along than I thought? I'm pretty symptomatic, and am thinking about testing earlier than I had planned.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> It is possible to o earlier or later then day 14. Were you tracking your temp, using OPKs or checking your cervical mucus?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wasn't checking anything. I guess all I can do is start testing a few days earlier than planned.Click to expand...
> 
> I felt very symptomatic the first month trying and I as well wasn't checking anything else. I wasn't even positive that I ovulated at that point but we thought why not try.
> 
> I stared temping to confirm that I ovulated so that was a relief to know. The OPKs and temping really give you a lot of information so I highly recommend them. In the mean time, my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> If you did o on cd14 they you have a very good chance of being pregnant though, to answer your question. Would you be having symptoms at 6dpo? It's very unlikely unless you did o and implant earlier.
> 
> I think everyone here who has been through a couple cycles knows what it is like to overanalyze symptoms. I know it's hard to stay calm, when all you want is to be pregnant.
> 
> Let us know what happens and keep us updated. Hope this helps.Click to expand...

Thanks! It does help. I have been pregnant once before, it was completely accidental after one time around the middle of my cycle.

I just wondered because my symptoms are pretty obvious - my gums all of a sudden swelled and became inflamed in one area, stuffy/runny nose, and dry, metallic mouth. 

I will keep you posted :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hello ladies! What a crazy hectic week. Finally done dog sitting but, this weekend is bound to be crazy too.

I'm officially in the dreaded 2ww, fingers crossed the next 14 days go quick. Not sure if I'm feeling super positive about this month but, we shall see. 

Congrats on all the BFP's!!! So happy to see so many <3


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

I joined this thread towards the end of my last cycle, knowing I wouldn't be pregnant and would need to move on to the October thread. Well I'm about to ovulate at long last, so thought I'd wade back in to this enormous thread and say hi again :wave:

Congrats to all the BFPs and commiserations to all those who will be moving on to November's testing thread. 

Anyone else around here ovulating around now? I just got a positive OPK today (well, 6 of them, as I always pee on loads of OPKs once I get a positive as I just love seeing them :haha:) and expect to ovulate tomorrow on CD21.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ksquared726

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I joined this thread towards the end of my last cycle, knowing I wouldn't be pregnant and would need to move on to the October thread. Well I'm about to ovulate at long last, so thought I'd wade back in to this enormous thread and say hi again :wave:
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs and commiserations to all those who will be moving on to November's testing thread.
> 
> Anyone else around here ovulating around now? I just got a positive OPK today (well, 6 of them, as I always pee on loads of OPKs once I get a positive as I just love seeing them :haha:) and expect to ovulate tomorrow on CD21.

Yes, I'm about to ovulate too I think! Started getting ewcm and feeling more sharp tingles in my ovaries. Hoping in the next couple of days. Taking another opk tonight but the one from this morning seemed to be a little darker. I usually have a short surge and usually miss a positive opk. I rely on temps and physical symptoms like cm and pains. Making sure to BD every day until after O!


----------



## 55comet555

Can I join this? I know I'm late. Haha. I'll probably test in the morning. I was gonna try to wait till Sunday where I would be 11dpo. But I'm to anxious! I've been extremely wet lately (even hubby commented on it) very hormonal, and been having some cramps which I never have. Been very tired, and been having headaches.


----------



## wonderstruck

I got my BFP yesterday!

https://i60.tinypic.com/3586zus.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

wonderstruck said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/3586zus.jpg

Congratulations. Xx:baby:


----------



## mamasgirls

I just joined this website on Wednesday because I started to suspect pregnancy. I have always read the threads on here when I felt possible pregnancy signs. Also, last week I just got tired of not being able to see peoples bfp pictures and joined partly because of that. So, anyway, yesterday when I got home from getting groceries I realized I still felt bad. Everything at the store stunk: old man calogn, the milk cabinet, random food smells, you name it I could smell it. And lunch seemed good when I got it, but smelled repulsive when I opened the bag. So I got home, ran to the bathroom and took a test. It was good and positive in two minutes. This mornings test is positive as well. My husband and I are very excited.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

wonderstruck- congratulations, what a nice clear bfp! 

mamasgirls- congrats! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats mamasgirls. Xx


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats wonderstruck and mamasgirls! 

I'm 5dpo today and trying hard not to symptom spot but I have had terrible cramping when I lie down at night which seems different from other cycles. 

Good luck to today's testers.


----------



## jalilma

With all these bfp it's hard not to run out and buy a test! Hoping some of the baby dust flying around ended up in my direction!
Congrats to all the ladies who got their positives!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats wonderstruck and mamasgirls. Happy and healthy nine months!! Wonderstruck that is a beautiful BFP!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Jalilma, your chart looks pretty awesome! Perhaps some of that baby dust made it your way! Xx


----------



## jalilma

Teeny Weeny said:


> Jalilma, your chart looks pretty awesome! Perhaps some of that baby dust made it your way! Xx

I hope so... This whole ttc.. Tww thing stresses me out!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Wonderstruck and Mamasgirls!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Congratulations on the BFPs girls! :cloud9: So pleased for you. Lots of :dust: to you!

AFM - Patiently waiting for the bloody OPK to turn positive.


----------



## MBAmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the bfps!


----------



## krissie328

Well the witch has arrives. Good luck to all remaining ladies.


----------



## beemeck

so sorry krissie :hugs: looks like the :dust: is just starting to pick up now, so I'm thinking you've caught some for next cycle :winkwink:

congrats to the new bfps! so many - I love it :happydance::happydance:

now let's keep it going - lots of testers coming up :thumbup:

wannab - FX for you! but it looks like my opks were in vain this month. I seem to have missed my surge since I've got a temp jump this morning. I o'ed on CD 15 the past 2 cycles, and it's seeming I did again this cycle without getting my super positive opk. Damn short surge! :growlmad: oh well. Had ewcm yesterday and Bded so now begins the wait? :coffee:

campn - where are you??? thinking of you! :hugs:

mba - excited to see your next test! 

jalilma - you too! almost there! :happydance:

xoxo to all of my lovely oct ladies!!


----------



## beemeck

Just kidding. Took an opk just to confirm it's going lighter and there she is. Positive today. Better late than never. Getting on it!


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck catching that egg beemeck!!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck beemeck.


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies!! I will not admit to how much time I spent going through all of these posts. :blush: Sooooo happy for everyone that got their :bfp: this month!! 

I'm 2dpo right now and sick. :( On the upside, I didn't get sick until yesterday so we got to :sex: the day before, and the day of O. FX it's going to be enough to get our sticky bean this month! I'll be testing starting 10/25!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> Just kidding. Took an opk just to confirm it's going lighter and there she is. Positive today. Better late than never. Getting on it!

YAY! :happydance::happydance: BD time for you Miss! Go go go! 

I hope I get the same luck with a pos! Lines are there but faint for me. First sight of EWCM today, so I'm assuming tomorrow or CD14! Really hoping it's tomorrow so I have the chance of a longer LP, even if it's just a day.


----------



## makeupgirl

Can I join you ladies? :flower:

I believe I am 9DPO. I've been getting my cycles wrong apparently so I'll just go off what the update is and if AF comes, AF comes.

Had some clearish CM today with a little string of blood in the middle of it. Praying it's not the start of AF but hoping it's implantation bleeding. Ahh!

I've been testing like crazy.. I bought 50 eBay cheapie tests and I intend on using them all :haha: Counting down the hours until I can test again!!!!!! Lol.

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies still waiting and congrats to those of you who have your BFP's! And lots of baby dust to all of you trying again next month!


----------



## makeupgirl

Actually.. Ya'll can probably count me out this month! Just went to test again and saw bright pink CM. Although I've NEVER had this before! It didn't show up when I wiped, not to sound TMI, I kinda had to dig up there.. Lol. It wasn't the consistency of my period but I have a feeling I'll be early this month! Oh well. Good luck to you ladies!!


----------



## jellybean316

Pink may be good news as from what I have read that is a good sign - as is anything that is different from your usual cycle :)


----------



## gina236

wanna-b-mummy said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Took an opk just to confirm it's going lighter and there she is. Positive today. Better late than never. Getting on it!
> 
> YAY! :happydance::happydance: BD time for you Miss! Go go go!
> 
> I hope I get the same luck with a pos! Lines are there but faint for me. First sight of EWCM today, so I'm assuming tomorrow or CD14! Really hoping it's tomorrow so I have the chance of a longer LP, even if it's just a day.Click to expand...

Just so you know, LP has nothing to do with when you O. You can O on CD 4 and still have the same length lp. LP is not supposed to change month to month, only your O time changes.


----------



## Smille24

:hugs: Krissie

Bee- you'll probably see a temp dip tomorrow. Good luck catching that egg!!!

I hate waiting to O and this cycle I'm really excited to try the softcups. They need to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Conundrum

:dance: So excited for you ladies, hate not being able to be here more but congratulations! :dance:

Feeling absolutely nothing this cycle other than the same cramps from last month. Really hoping to change my luck this time, but will be with family most of next week so no real chance of early testing at least lol. FX for those testing next week, :hugs: for those who have been struck by the witch.


----------



## BostonLover89

There will be lots and lots of summer babies! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! 

I'm an idiot and didn't pack my themometer for my trip home so I haven't temped since wednesday. I got one today so I can pick back up. I don't have much hope for this cycle anymore. I always get AF cramps 5 or 6 days before AF and I started cramping on thursday. I'm pretty depressed about it, especially since I am visiting home and several people (in an effort to catch up) ask me when DH and I are going to start a family.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Ladies!!
Just wanted to pop in to say Hi. So sorry I have been MIA:blush:
Been busy makin time with my new Man and his daughter, and meeting his fam.
Were out all day yesterday and went to a local theme park Halloween Special last night, was great fun, and got home this afternoon.
Anyhoo- I don't forsee TTC anytime soon, so gonna be on the sidelines for a while cheering you all on!:dance::dance:
Wishing you al the best, STICKY beans and :dust:!!
I'll be lurrrrking!!


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> :hi:Ladies!!
> Just wanted to pop in to say Hi. So sorry I have been MIA:blush:
> Been busy makin time with my new Man and his daughter, and meeting his fam.
> Were out all day yesterday and went to a local theme park Halloween Special last night, was great fun, and got home this afternoon.
> Anyhoo- I don't forsee TTC anytime soon, so gonna be on the sidelines for a while cheering you all on!:dance::dance:
> Wishing you al the best, STICKY beans and :dust:!!
> I'll be lurrrrking!!

You sound very happy with this new man! I am very happy for you


----------



## JLM73

Thx Smille!
Well it is quite nice to think of ttc with someone in a relationship rather than timing a donor like the last 12 months:haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You do sound very happy JLM. Enjoy the new man and the excitement that comes from a new relationship. We will all be here cheering you on if/when you TTC again. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on finding someone you really care about JLM. You do sound really happy.


----------



## squirrel.

So I'm not sure what is going on with my cycle now :shrug: I had a +OPK on Friday so I thought I'd ovulate yesterday as I usually do the day after. Lo and behold my temp went up a bit yesterday, making me think I'd ovulated on Friday, but today my temp went down a tiny bit. So I'm not sure what's going on... maybe a slow rise, fallback rise or just my body didn't ovulate yet. We'll keep dtd just in case I haven't yet. It would be pretty cool to ovulate today as then if I were to fall pregnant today my due date would be my birthday. My husband goes away on tour for two weeks on Thursday, so it had better happen before then!!


----------



## mamasgirls

To those of you experiencing the pink tinged cm, I have some when I ovulate around cd 14, and then nothing until my period. Unless...I have gotten pregnant. The three out of five sticky beans I have had have all had some pink cm at implantation time (cd 21-23) and then some pinky brown cm at bfp time (cd 26-30). I don't know for sure, but it really seems like my mucus plug drops a few bits when it's forming around bfp time. So, not that everyone gets that, but if you usually dont get pink cm maybe that's a sign for you. I sure hope so. Good luck!!!


----------



## beemeck

wannab - I was going to say the same thing as gina! even if you O earlier, your luteal phase will stay the same and AF will just be due earlier. and same if you O late - AF will be due later than usual. I didn't realize this for awhile too and now it makes sense as to why I sometimes have different length cycles. 

squirrel - I was experiencing this with the opks too month. I should take a pic of my progression. It started dark, stayed dark, went light, disappeared, light again, dark again and finally a positive. 

in fact today is officially my pos opk day. I took one today to see where I caught my surge yesterday and it's definitely even darker - and thicker! - than yesterdays. I think every month I forget how blazing the positives look until I get one. Yesterday's lines were equally dark and so much darker than the other tests this month that I jumped the gun. so this will be a late O for me for sure. just hoping that egg is beyond ready and mature now! Also, I'm O'ing from my left side again. I've done this once before - same side in a row instead of switching. When I got pregnant before, it was from my left side, so FX!

okay enough BNB, time to BD! good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have fun Beemeck! ;-) xx


----------



## beemeck

never-ending opk progression
 



Attached Files:







photo (37).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## frangi33

Wonderstruck and navy and everyone else with BFP's that's awesome congratulations! 

Welcome to the forum praying4no2 its good to have you here x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats to all the bfps!!!!

And beemeck I know what you mean about that blazing positive! Always caught me off guard!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ciz

Ergh I'm really confused ladies... my cervix tonight is open and very soft and to the side, I am having twinges on left ovary but I can't be ovulating already it's 'too early' and my opks aren't showing any surge?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Just gearing up Hun ;)


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> wannab - I was going to say the same thing as gina! even if you O earlier, your luteal phase will stay the same and AF will just be due earlier. and same if you O late - AF will be due later than usual. I didn't realize this for awhile too and now it makes sense as to why I sometimes have different length cycles.
> 
> squirrel - I was experiencing this with the opks too month. I should take a pic of my progression. It started dark, stayed dark, went light, disappeared, light again, dark again and finally a positive.
> 
> in fact today is officially my pos opk day. I took one today to see where I caught my surge yesterday and it's definitely even darker - and thicker! - than yesterdays. I think every month I forget how blazing the positives look until I get one. Yesterday's lines were equally dark and so much darker than the other tests this month that I jumped the gun. so this will be a late O for me for sure. just hoping that egg is beyond ready and mature now! Also, I'm O'ing from my left side again. I've done this once before - same side in a row instead of switching. When I got pregnant before, it was from my left side, so FX!
> 
> okay enough BNB, time to BD! good luck ladies! :hugs:

Good luck!!! Based on your temp and that dark line you are definitely oing today.


----------



## ciz

mommyxofxone said:


> Just gearing up Hun ;)

Definitely looks that way. Did a opk hour ago it's starting to go dark but still neg atm so I'm thinking maybe it will happen this week not next now =)


----------



## campn

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone's been great and hope you all had an awesome weekend! 

I think I'm FINALLY about to ovulate, I may ovulate tomorrow night I think, I hope I actually ovulate and that my body doesn't change its mind suddenly. 

PLZZZ be a sticky eggy please!!! I'm like basically out of OPKs and tired of charting 
 



Attached Files:







12166851_10153894812047697_480538452_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ksquared726

I hope to be joining you ladies with the positive OPKs! I keep havin O symptoms and ewcm, but no change in my OPKs. I think tonight's was slightly darker, so fingers crossed I get a positive tomorrow! I'll take a pic of my progression in the morning.


----------



## 55comet555

Look ladies!!!!!!!!!! My last test of the day!And before you start yelling at me yes I know it's blue dye. I just got tired of the very faint positive pink ones. And yes! I know I'm not supposed to take them apart. Haha. Even hubby sees it and he never sees them. There is definitely color! And to just make sure it wasn't an evap. I dipped it in water and it stayed! (Before I took it apart)
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-18_23.19.22.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14









2015-10-18_22.57.35.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 17









2015-10-18_23.07.26.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Gina, Bee, I really really didn't know that and you have no idea how much you have put my mind at ease - thank you so much both of you. I was seriously feeling worried because I had no pos OPK yesterday on CD13 but it was a dark negative! So I know it's coming. But I was panicking thinking "what happens if I don't o until day 16 or 17. That will mean just a week long LP!" and then of course I just panicked and worried and stressed :wacko: 
Thank you. Well yesterday I got an almost there OPK so I'm assuming it'll be pos today on cd14 like last cycle. 

Also I'm starting to really get the hang of temping. My temps were totally erratic when I started on CD2 and FF told me off :haha: saying I was taking them at too different times. So I've stuck to 5/6am the last few days and they're nice and steady at the moment instead of huge giant spikes! Of course I'm hoping for a lovely spike eventually :) 

Bee! Those OPKs look great! Perfect!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

And 55. I can so see the line! :D


----------



## BostonLover89

*comet* hopefully those keep getting darker!!! Are you having any symptoms?! 

AFM, 6DPO (super late so almost 7DPO, I just got wrapped up reading TTC Journals lol). Still having AF like cramps. I'm suuuuuuper bloated, but I am also kinda on vacation and eating a lot of rubbish and not working out. I suspect AF will be here tuesday or wednesday which will be CD26/27. Last cycle was 27 days. I would really like to at least have a 29 day cycle eventually! If she isn't here by wednesday I am going to test... although, in June I tested on the day I expected AF because I usually starting over night...got a BFN and then she came in the afternoon.


----------



## 55comet555

BostonLover89 said:


> *comet* hopefully those keep getting darker!!! Are you having any symptoms?!
> 
> AFM, 6DPO (super late so almost 7DPO, I just got wrapped up reading TTC Journals lol). Still having AF like cramps. I'm suuuuuuper bloated, but I am also kinda on vacation and eating a lot of rubbish and not working out. I suspect AF will be here tuesday or wednesday which will be CD26/27. Last cycle was 27 days. I would really like to at least have a 29 day cycle eventually! If she isn't here by wednesday I am going to test... although, in June I tested on the day I expected AF because I usually starting over night...got a BFN and then she came in the afternoon.

The only signs I have had is bein exhausted and cramps. Which I never have. And my jj feels full. Like right above where your pubic hair grows. Idk what it's called. Haha


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Positive OPK! Yay! Finally! Will be attacking when OH gets home!


----------



## Smille24

I still have 5 days b4 it's even worth using opks. I hate waiting to O.


----------



## jGo_18

After 81 long days... It appears the witch has finally flown in. Here's hoping I go back to my predictable 29-30 day cycles now.


----------



## gina236

CD 1. I'm out for october. But I WILL have my bfp in November.


----------



## mamasgirls

55comet555 I too have the fullness, cramping and exhaustion. My tests went from faint like that to super dark. I really think those are real pregnancy symptoms for you!!! And it took about four days for my test line to get any darker than that. But here I am, after my period should have come, with as many pregnancy symptoms as can be and super dark bfps!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> After 81 long days... It appears the witch has finally flown in. Here's hoping I go back to my predictable 29-30 day cycles now.

FINALLY :dance:!!! I really hope they go back to normal. I'm worried that this cycle will be torture like the last, but I'm trying hard to remain positive.


----------



## beemeck

woo hoo campn, and wannab on your opks - right where we expected :happydance: and we are all cycle buddies too yayyyy c'mon TWW! :thumbup:

finally jgo! :hugs: so ready for you to be joining us TTC again :happydance:

jlm - forgot to say hurray on the new dude :thumbup:

smille - waiting to O totally sucks :growlmad: especially when it comes later than expected....

speaking of... didn't get my temp jump this morning - wasn't really expecting it but hoping, because even moving everything up one day would be appreciated :coffee: I seem to O the day after pos opk, but the O pains yesterday made me hopeful that I was O'ing then. sigh. that temp jump BETTER be there tomorrow. If it is, I am officially due for AF ON my bday (and campn will be too!) so let's see if the universe has an awesome gift for me.... :baby:


----------



## jalilma

Tested early.. Just like I said I wasn't going to do.... Got a BFN with a $store test. Def. A bummer to see. Hoping for a change in the next day or two but it kinda took the wind out of my sails.


----------



## ciz

Oh yes we are definitely gearing up to ov. Ewcm has increased today =) 

Think we'll stick to the every other day this time. Not really tried that way so here's hoping.


----------



## awnmyown

I couldn't do it. Today's test day, AF hasn't made an appearance yet, and...I couldn't test. I woke up, and...freaked myself out. It's like the opposite of most everyone on here, but I did the early testing at DPO10, got a negative and now I'm scared to see another one. I'm thinking...hey, if I don't test, I can either be heartbroken when AF shows up, or in a week I'll just know that she isn't?? 

That's horrible isn't it?? 

It just seems like if I test and get a BFN and then AF shows up, I'm sad twice. But if I just wait for AF, I'm only sad once :( And if I just keep waiting, if it is a BFP...then I know when I finally do test, likely what the results are...

And now I'm convincing myself I never actually o'd, despite the positive OPK, temperature spike and crosshairs on my FF app...

Someone will me to test tomorrow. This is silly :blush:


----------



## jalilma

awnmyown said:


> I couldn't do it. Today's test day, AF hasn't made an appearance yet, and...I couldn't test. I woke up, and...freaked myself out. It's like the opposite of most everyone on here, but I did the early testing at DPO10, got a negative and now I'm scared to see another one. I'm thinking...hey, if I don't test, I can either be heartbroken when AF shows up, or in a week I'll just know that she isn't??
> 
> That's horrible isn't it??
> 
> It just seems like if I test and get a BFN and then AF shows up, I'm sad twice. But if I just wait for AF, I'm only sad once :( And if I just keep waiting, if it is a BFP...then I know when I finally do test, likely what the results are...
> 
> And now I'm convincing myself I never actually o'd, despite the positive OPK, temperature spike and crosshairs on my FF app...
> 
> Someone will me to test tomorrow. This is silly :blush:

I feel your pain... I DID NOT want to test either... Yet... So.who's founf myself taking a test this am... And we'll you see how that went! I wish getting that positive was as easy as... Say... Tying your shoes!


----------



## beemeck

jalilma :hugs: I know the feeling. bummed but still hopeful! especially with that chart - that's a beautiful chart, lady!

awn - your logic makes perfect sense and I totally agree with you about being doubly sad, I just don't have the willpower. I wish I did. the first month TCC, I didn't test until I felt nauseous (I was pregnant but lost that baby) and I can hardly remember that calm, cool and collected person I was back then. If this isn't my month, I MIGHT try a more relaxed approach next month, although thinking about removing temping and charting gives me more anxiety than doing it does! :wacko:


----------



## MBAmom

awnmyown said:


> I couldn't do it. Today's test day, AF hasn't made an appearance yet, and...I couldn't test. I woke up, and...freaked myself out. It's like the opposite of most everyone on here, but I did the early testing at DPO10, got a negative and now I'm scared to see another one. I'm thinking...hey, if I don't test, I can either be heartbroken when AF shows up, or in a week I'll just know that she isn't??
> 
> That's horrible isn't it??
> 
> It just seems like if I test and get a BFN and then AF shows up, I'm sad twice. But if I just wait for AF, I'm only sad once :( And if I just keep waiting, if it is a BFP...then I know when I finally do test, likely what the results are...
> 
> And now I'm convincing myself I never actually o'd, despite the positive OPK, temperature spike and crosshairs on my FF app...
> 
> Someone will me to test tomorrow. This is silly :blush:

OMG you are talking to my heart. I got a BFN ... testing uber early .. then a light light light only with tweaking photo and squinting you see a line ... then two days after that still a squinter... so could it be the brand is crap and shows squinters or is it a chemical? 
Today I am 12dpo - FF says 13dpo... I feel cramps (don't really get them unless I am bleeding) nausea, breasts are killing me and I don't have any more tests and I am NOT getting another test. Since I live in the middle of nowhere ... I am happy to say that I will hold out till my BETA on Thursday ... THOUGH having said that -- OPKs will come up IF you are pregnant too... so I might just POAS on a stick. 

I am feeling you - I know I could go and buy a test - (even though in the sticks of ND - Ill pay $30 for one :growlmad:
I won't - not because of the $30 ... but because I don't want to see BFN on a FRER that would mean the faint BFPS on the IC tests was false. 
Uh I am with you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ciz said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Just gearing up Hun ;)
> 
> Definitely looks that way. Did a opk hour ago it's starting to go dark but still neg atm so I'm thinking maybe it will happen this week not next now =)Click to expand...

i've gone completely negative- no line at all before it shoots to a blaring positive! our bodies are odd. waiting to o always stressed me out so badly.



55comet555 said:


> Look ladies!!!!!!!!!! My last test of the day!And before you start yelling at me yes I know it's blue dye. I just got tired of the very faint positive pink ones. And yes! I know I'm not supposed to take them apart. Haha. Even hubby sees it and he never sees them. There is definitely color! And to just make sure it wasn't an evap. I dipped it in water and it stayed! (Before I took it apart)

i don't see anything hun- but i hate blue dye!



wanna-b-mummy said:


> Positive OPK! Yay! Finally! Will be attacking when OH gets home!

woo hooo! get going!



jGo_18 said:


> After 81 long days... It appears the witch has finally flown in. Here's hoping I go back to my predictable 29-30 day cycles now.

:happydance: finally!!!! aw jgo that's great news




beemeck said:


> jalilma :hugs: I know the feeling. bummed but still hopeful! especially with that chart - that's a beautiful chart, lady!
> 
> awn - your logic makes perfect sense and I totally agree with you about being doubly sad, I just don't have the willpower. I wish I did. the first month TCC, I didn't test until I felt nauseous (I was pregnant but lost that baby) and I can hardly remember that calm, cool and collected person I was back then. If this isn't my month, I MIGHT try a more relaxed approach next month, although thinking about removing temping and charting gives me more anxiety than doing it does! :wacko:

i swear we get slightly more crazy each cycle!!!! and i thought about temping and charting til i got my O confirmed then giving it up- but like you, that caused more anxiety than actually doing it! i even temped a few days after my bfp this time because i wasn't ready to give it up. AND so i could show people that temps don't always mean anything. 




afm: 5+5 today, feels like it's creeping along. belly always off. never happy it seems. at least it's not nauseous right. OH and for those of you that check cp- mine is STILL low!!!! so that doesn't mean anything either. first appt for bloodwork and such is next monday.


----------



## ksquared726

Last night's opk was getting darker, but this morning's was super light! Ugh!!! I guess it will be a late ovulation for me this cycle vs last cycle. Hope that doesn't mean my cycles are going to steadily get longer and then I'll have to go on Vitex again. Unless it magically turns positive tonight. Waiting to O with long cycles is so annoying!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pacificlove

Hi Ladies,
Can I join in? 6DPO and planning on testing with FMU Friday morning. So far no real symptoms except for the abdomen is sore(feels like after a core work out, but I didn't!). 

FX and baby dust to us all!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome pacificlove. 
Jacquard, I hear you on late ovulation. I didn't ovulate until CD38. Such a bummer waiting for ovulation. At least with the TWW you know it's only going to be 2 weeks! 
MBA, I hope the witch stays away and those squinters turn into a beautiful dark BFP. I find ICs rubbish for progression. I always recommend a FRER. 
Awnmyown, I'll keep my FX'd for no AF but a lovely BFP instead. 

AFM, passing the days. Always reading but not posting much. 
This is a lucky thread and I know there are plenty more BFPs to come. Xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Secind blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since my last pregnancy was a slow starter but I just want to cry.


----------



## jalilma

NavyLadybug said:


> Secind blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since my last pregnancy was a slow starter but I just want to cry.

Sending you hugs and happy vibes. Hoping things pick up for you


----------



## Teeny Weeny

NavyLadybug said:


> Secind blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since my last pregnancy was a slow starter but I just want to cry.

:hugs: Thinking of you. Are you having blood drawn again honey? Praying that little bean is just a slow riser. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Bee did you ovulate yet!? I think I may ovulate tonight, like after I go to bed :p
My temperature dipped today too... Maybe? 

Jlm- I'm so happy for you! I totally agree! Ttc with someone you care about is amazing (also having lots of sex doesn't hurt) ;) I will miss you though so please don't be a stranger. I want to share my bfp with you if I ever do get it! You've been a big part in my journey so far! :hugs:

Ciz- looks like we all synced up together!!! Ahhhh I can't wait for us to get that second pink line!!

TTCbaby2015G- where are you!??? Miss you! I wanna know what you're up to!


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> Secind blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since my last pregnancy was a slow starter but I just want to cry.

Praying the number keeps increasing. Lots of hugs!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you ladies and I'm supposed to go in for another on Wednesday


----------



## 55comet555

took a frer this morning. And had a squinter line again. I wanna set up an appointment to get my levels drawn but hubby isn't for sure.
Would u guys go ahead and set one up? Or wait until your period is late. I'm supposed to start on Wednesday

Hope your numbers keep rising lady bug!


----------



## Alie

I'm out, the witch got me today before I could even test for the first time!

The next time I'm going to test is November 15th. 

The only good thing is my cycle is exactly 28 days again, so feels pretty normal, and I did feel ovulation around the 14th day, so hopefully we'll get it next month!


----------



## squirrel.

Navyladybug: :hugs: sorry your numbers didn't double. If you had a slow riser last time then maybe that's just what your body does. Really hope that your numbers jump up next time.

Ksquared: sorry your OPKs are going lighter again. I know he frustration of waiting ages to ovulate. I hope you ovulate soon. Have you ever tried soy isoflavones to help you ovulate earlier? They worked really well for me back when I conceived my daughter (ovulated CD13), but I've been taking them again the last two cycles and they've only moved ovulation forward a few days to CD21 and CD20. 

Mommyxofxone: I missed your BFP. Huge congrats! 

MBAmom and awnmyown: good luck to you both. I wish I had your self control. I tend to just keep testing once I've started and go through huge numbers of cheapies and more name-brand tests than I'd like. Then when AF comes I always get angry that j wasted so much money on tests. I picture the money I spent on them and what it would be like to pee straight on thanks flush it down the loo as it's pretty much the same thing :haha:

jGo_18: wow! You must feel amazing to have that mega long cycle come to an end!! I really hope you have a normal length cycle this time that ends in a shiny BFP.

Gina263: sorry AF caught you. Good luck for November. I hope it brings you a BFP. 

Wannab: I hope you catch that egg!

Beemeck: sorry you didn't get your temp jump. It's so annoying when ovulation doesn't happen regularly and when you constantly have to second guess what your body is up to!

AFM: temp jumped up this morning. I reckon I'm either 3dpo or 1dpo. Timing was good either way, but I'm still not hopeful this cycle. Last cycle our timing was amazing and nothing came of it, so I doubt this cycle will be any different. I had better cm this time, but that's about it.


----------



## beemeck

campn - I'm thinking it's happening as we speak? lol :haha: I tend to O the day after a pos opk so I better get that temp jump tomorrow. I can't BD anymore :sleep:

navy - keep us posted sweets. thinking of you! :hugs:

comet - I would def wait until AF is late! good luck! 

squirrel - so glad you got your temp jump! every month I go back and forth between extreme confidence and total failure, but such is the TWW eh? FX for you - everything is looking good! :thumbup:

still have this fairly painful cramping. dunno what it's about. anyone else experience this? I had O pains yesterday and my O pains are so distinct. This isn't that kind of feeling. It's cramping, but also not AF like cramps? grrrrr I hate overanalyzing everything :growlmad:


----------



## beemeck

k squared - keep on the opks! good luck :) so frustrating, I know. mine did that to me this month too as you prob saw in my pic. hopefully it sneaks up on you asap!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh navy everything crossed hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Beemek, I am 6DPO and been having "abdomen" twinges. I'd almost say it feels like after a core work out except that I didn't work out.... hopefully a good sign for us!


----------



## campn

Bee- I hope you wake up to a huge temperature jump then crosshairs few days from now! I'm having some very light cramping so I'm not sure if I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow, but I'm trying to stay as calm as possible cause I don't wanna scare it away! :winkwink:

It'll be an AWESOME birthday gift for us, wouldn't it!?


----------



## ksquared726

Haha, campn. I'm the same way with trying to stay relaxed so I don't scare O away! I still haven't had a positive opk but I didn't have any more ewcm today, so it might have gotten scared away anyway :(. Although I have had some sharp twinges today so maybe I had a really really short surge and it's happening now. About to take another opk.


----------



## 55comet555

how is everyone doing?

i'm doing fine, still having cramps(which is very unusual for me bc I never have them) and been insanely tired. I been layin around all day and took a 2 hour nap, and I still just want to go to bed. haha.


----------



## Conundrum

Finally caught a break and caught up on reading. Two more days to go before home!

Navy really keeping FX crossed for you.

Bee, this cycle and the last. This cycle lasted 5 days. The last 2 days before 'o' until AF.

Comet wish we could trade lol. I've been hit with insomnia this month terribly. Hope you get a very dark line! Keep us updated!

ATM just hitting CD21 and nothing other than trouble sleeping and watery cm for last 4-5days. Never going to let nature take its course again! So confusing and frustrating when you want to over analyze your cycle.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Navy, I am keeping everything crossed tightly for you for your next blood draw :hugs:

Comet, all these signs are really good! And a squinter on a FRER is always a brilliant sign. Maybe wait until the day AF is due and then book to have blood drawn?

Bee, have you had a spike yet? And I think I know exactly what you mean about those cramps - did they almost feel like *tmi as hell* poo cramps? 

Me - had nice dark + OPKs yesterday at noon and at 7pm, and lower back ache and cramps all day. BD last night. Temp dip this morning. Will test again this morning and see what's happening!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151020_015920.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151020_015920.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

6 hour gap progression last night =) 

Need to do one today to see little odd ewcm seems to have disappeared already which isn't normal usually have it for 4 to 5 days


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Bee did you ovulate yet!? I think I may ovulate tonight, like after I go to bed :p
> My temperature dipped today too... Maybe?
> 
> Jlm- I'm so happy for you! I totally agree! Ttc with someone you care about is amazing (also having lots of sex doesn't hurt) ;) I will miss you though so please don't be a stranger. I want to share my bfp with you if I ever do get it! You've been a big part in my journey so far! :hugs:
> 
> Ciz- looks like we all synced up together!!! Ahhhh I can't wait for us to get that second pink line!!
> 
> TTCbaby2015G- where are you!??? Miss you! I wanna know what you're up to!

I know how crazy is that hahaha


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Navy, I am keeping everything crossed tightly for you for your next blood draw :hugs:
> 
> Comet, all these signs are really good! And a squinter on a FRER is always a brilliant sign. Maybe wait until the day AF is due and then book to have blood drawn?
> 
> Bee, have you had a spike yet? And I think I know exactly what you mean about those cramps - did they almost feel like *tmi as hell* poo cramps?
> 
> Me - had nice dark + OPKs yesterday at noon and at 7pm, and lower back ache and cramps all day. BD last night. Temp dip this morning. Will test again this morning and see what's happening!

finally got my spike this AM! woo hoo! :happydance: 1DPO - you are right behind me!! the cramping is gone too. They actually didn't feel like that.... they kind of radiated to my back so I was nervous that I had maybe picked up a UTI from all the BDing - It's really a miracle I haven't yet, but all seems to be well now! hello TWW :coolio:


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Bee- I hope you wake up to a huge temperature jump then crosshairs few days from now! I'm having some very light cramping so I'm not sure if I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow, but I'm trying to stay as calm as possible cause I don't wanna scare it away! :winkwink:
> 
> It'll be an AWESOME birthday gift for us, wouldn't it!?

yay it happened! lol. I think I also O'ed last night which HAS to be perfect based on BD timing. got the temp jump this AM and will wait patiently for my crosshairs :flower: AF due Nov 2..... but she couldn't possibly visit us on our birthday, right? that has to be against the rules..... :haha:


----------



## campn

YAY bee!!! There you go girl! Glad you're just having to wait now! I didn't get a temperature rise today, it was actually lower than usual, so I probably didn't ovulate yet? I took an opk and its negative. 

What should I do!? BD one last time!? I'm kinda dreading the thought haha, but we all are kinda sick right now. Why can't our bodies be as predicable as Christmas!?


----------



## jalilma

Got a light but def there in person positive this am (2 actually just in case the first was defective) hoping it's darker tomorrow and af stays away tomorrow/Thursday.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jalilma said:


> Got a light but def there in person positive this am (2 actually just in case the first was defective) hoping it's darker tomorrow and af stays away tomorrow/Thursday.

Congratulations. Xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Your chart has looked awesome! Perfect BFP material. X


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> YAY bee!!! There you go girl! Glad you're just having to wait now! I didn't get a temperature rise today, it was actually lower than usual, so I probably didn't ovulate yet? I took an opk and its negative.
> 
> What should I do!? BD one last time!? I'm kinda dreading the thought haha, but we all are kinda sick right now. Why can't our bodies be as predicable as Christmas!?

that was what happened to me too! when I thought I was O'ing, my temp went down again the next day (and neg opk). I would say to BD one more time and you'll prob get your temp jump tomorrow but I say that with full understanding of how much work it gets to be toward the end. I want to BD again today since I think the egg was actually released last night and I want to try again within 24 hours just in case, but in reality I don't know that I can. :nope: or that he can. I'm so over TTC! good luck love and can't wait to see your temp rise tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## praying4no2

jalilma said:


> Got a light but def there in person positive this am (2 actually just in case the first was defective) hoping it's darker tomorrow and af stays away tomorrow/Thursday.

Congrats! Jalilma


----------



## Trr

Cd11. Waiting to o right now. FF says I'm 3dpo which is a lie because it puts my fertile window at cd5. My temps have been high the past couple days but I say it's because I suck at temping. Never had a super short cycle in my life. 

Just going to continue poas until I get some action. Ugh. 

Fx to all the ladies entering the tww.


----------



## ksquared726

OPKs are still negative and no ewcm yesterday, so it felt like my body tried to O but failed. So instead of accepting that, I decided to take 1 Vitex pill this morning to see if I could get it back on track. I've used Vitex before and it works for me, although not long-term because after a while my body gets used to it. 

BUT! I just got ewcm again! I'm hoping it was the boost I needed to get my body to O soon instead of failing and then waiting for it to try again in a week or so. Maybe I'll try the method of only taking a little bit of Vitex in order to O and then stop taking it. I don't know, but I'm just happy to have ewcm today!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Fxd ksquared!!


----------



## squirrel.

Jalima: congrats on your BFP! Hope it gets darker for you.

Beemeck: yay for temp spike!! Now for a speedy and stress-free 2WW.

Ciz: hopefully you're on your way to a lovely positive OPK. Good luck catching that egg.

Campn: how frustrating your temp didn't go up yet. I had funny ovulation patterns this cycle with temp not going up as expected. I would dtd again if you manage to. It does become so unromantic towards the end of the fertile period, especially if your ovulation day isn't predictable. I know your pain. I never know what day I'll ovulate and the last few days of scheduled dtd are so tiresome. Hope your temp goes up tomorrow.

Ksquared: good luck, hope the vitex helps regulate things for you.


AFM: 4dpo and not much going on. Some ovary twinges and creamy cm. That's about it :) boring part of the 2WW, but at least I don't have the "when am I going to ovulate?" stress anymore.

Anyone here thinking names yet? We always talk names weeeeeellllll in advance :haha: we're going with Isabelle for a girl and Felix for a boy (I finally convinced *ahem bribed ahem* my husband on that one!!)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I LOVE both of those names! Felix sounds super cool and Isabelle is so pretty! I think we have first names picked for both genders, but middle names is where we are always at loss. My in laws throw hints about using their names but really, you've no idea how many people you dislike when you're about to name your baby!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i LOVE isabelle

you know i worked in a vet clinic- so when we went to name names i was like no we can't pick this name because of this dog or cat LOL!!! added to the name problem!!!

dh vetoed my isabelle name for dd. we do have names picked however for this one, but we are not sharing yet.


----------



## campn

I fail to understand why men have any say in naming babies! Like hey I don't remember you being pregnant and then pushing a baby out!?? :wacko:

It's out of OUR complete kindness we let them have any say really ;)


----------



## jGo_18

excited to be planning donations again!! end of next week we're going to start. looking at doing every other day from cd11-19... should cover my 'normal' window... assuming i'm going to function normally after last cycles insanity. 

just finally got caught up on the thread (i had to give myself a break while i was waiting).

Congrats on all the BFPS!

JLM- my donor buddy, i'll miss having a donor companion! but so happy for you and the new man!

Navy - i have everything crossed and saying so many prayers. we've been on these threads awhile together and i reaaaaaally want this to be your sticky bean!

as for the name debate... we've got a few girls names selected. i had one i was absolutely set on and then another popped into my head and now that's the winner. but i have strict instruction not to share. we can't for the life of us come up with a boys name that we really love tho =/


----------



## squirrel.

Haha mommyxofxone! I'm a teacher and my husband used to be one too, so we have the same issue except for us it's bad connotations with difficult kids that puts us off!

Isabelle has been top of our list since we were pregnant with Oscar. He would have been Isabelle if he were a girl. Then we fell in love with the name Isla (with Isabelle as our second choice) and now it's top position again :D:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151020_192854.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151020_192854.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Half 7 tonight's opk. No change. Ewcm gone in fact no cm at all. Cervix is very soft and feels flat but closed. Got mouth ulcers so a hormone change is happening.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> I fail to understand why men have any say in naming babies! Like hey I don't remember you being pregnant and then pushing a baby out!?? :wacko:
> 
> It's out of OUR complete kindness we let them have any say really ;)

lol yeah i guess they'll call it something else if they don't like the names we pick!

my sil named both her girls- because they were girls. she's carrying her first boy, and her husband gets to name this one. omg. let me just say we're all cringing over here, he doesn't have the best track record on like... anything lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon ladies! Sorry I've been a little MIA, busy week and weekend. Finally settling back into my schedule. 

A huge congrats for all the BFP's! Really hoping that I can surprise OH with a birthday BFP! 

AFM: No real signs, unless being b*tchy counts??  I'm thinking if I don't catch it this cycle I'll start using OPK's. I don't ever really have signs of ovulation so, who knows maybe I'm not even ovulating.


----------



## squirrel.

Does anyone else get relatively darkish OPKs in their TWW? I needed to fulfil my POAS addiction so just peed on an OPK and got this line. Not sure what my hormones are up to, but I'm pretty confident I ovulated a few days ago (either two days ago or four days ago). My cm has gone creamy (was having loads of EWCM and watery CM before) and my temps are up and following my well-established post-ovulation pattern. Wonder if a secondary oestrogen surge which happens around now (4dpo) makes your LH go up a bit as well which makes a slightly darker OPK? Who knows! Intriguing though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1226.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mind if I join?

I am O'ing right now, so I plan to test on October 31!

Congrats on all the BFPs! And baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> Does anyone else get relatively darkish OPKs in their TWW? I needed to fulfil my POAS addiction so just peed on an OPK and got this line. Not sure what my hormones are up to, but I'm pretty confident I ovulated a few days ago (either two days ago or four days ago). My cm has gone creamy (was having loads of EWCM and watery CM before) and my temps are up and following my well-established post-ovulation pattern. Wonder if a secondary oestrogen surge which happens around now (4dpo) makes your LH go up a bit as well which makes a slightly darker OPK? Who knows! Intriguing though.

i typically do. even close to AF i'll get some pretty obvious lines.


----------



## natalie4

Tested tonight and got a very clear bfn :( Af due Saturday so I won't test again unless I'm late. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Jalima!!!

I have a list of names going, but dh and I cannot agree on a boys name. If I do get pregnant again I'm not backing down from a name. He named our dd, I get to name the next.


----------



## jalilma

Retested tonight got a BFP!


----------



## praying4no2

Yeah!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 55comet555

jalilma said:


> Retested tonight got a BFP!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Jalima! Happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Jalima, congratulations! :happydance::happydance: YAY! Another BFP for our list!

Bee - soooo happy you got your spike! 2ww here we go!

Squirrel, I tested with an OPK at 9dpo last cycle and got a line that looked exactly like that. The next day it was completely white. So I definitely sometimes get quite dark negatives in the 2ww!

Natalie - good luck for Saturday! I hate seeing BFNs but it's still very early for you! Hope the witch stays away.

Me - First, a temping question. This is my first month temping so forgive the probably basic question! But does the spike come *after* ovulation? I had +OPKs on CD14 and CD15 (yesterday), as well as a temp dip. Then this morning, CD16, a big temp spike and a negative OPK. When would you girls say I ovulated? Yesterday?
I am soooo all BD out :wacko: but going to have one last "go" tonight for luck :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yes, there is a sustained temp rise after ovulation. After 3 high temperatures FF will give you crosshairs. Sounds like you ovulated yesterday. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you Teeny x


----------



## squirrel.

Wanna-b it's quite common to get a dip the day of ovulation. So it sounds like you're 1dpo. Hope the TWW goes quickly for you!


----------



## Smille24

jalilma said:


> Retested tonight got a BFP!

That's awesome! Congrats :dance:.


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats hun


----------



## beemeck

wannab - yup, what everyone else said, lol :haha: welcome to the TWW! :hugs:

squirrel - chart is looking excellent! 

jalilma - congrats love ! :happydance:

so mnay BFPS this thread - I'm ready for some more :) 

2 DPO over here. really didn't want to test early this cycle, but I have Halloween parties on the 30 and 31 when I'll be 10 and 11 DPO. Since I'm a firm believer in "drink til it's pink", I guess I'll be testing to see whether I can have my glass of wine or not. I know that all of my friends will not believe I'm not pregnant if I'm not having a drink, so we shall see. 

I managed to BD again one more time last night for good measure .I could produce and star in an adult film by now with all of the tricks I've pulled :rofl:


----------



## praying4no2

How do you link your FF chart or add a ticker?


----------



## rebecca822

I might have gotten my bfp! Finally!! I was supposed to test on 10/26 but that was later than I had to. My official test date is Friday. I will be going to my re for blood work. 

This was our first round of IVF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## beemeck

rebecca822 said:


> I might have gotten my bfp! Finally!! I was supposed to test on 10/26 but that was later than I had to. My official test date is Friday. I will be going to my re for blood work.
> 
> This was our first round of IVF.

eek rebecca!! keep us posted!! FX! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

rebecca822 said:


> I might have gotten my bfp! Finally!! I was supposed to test on 10/26 but that was later than I had to. My official test date is Friday. I will be going to my re for blood work.
> 
> This was our first round of IVF.

Yay, I see that line. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## jalilma

rebecca822 said:


> I might have gotten my bfp! Finally!! I was supposed to test on 10/26 but that was later than I had to. My official test date is Friday. I will be going to my re for blood work.
> 
> This was our first round of IVF.

Yeah!


----------



## rebecca822

praying4no2 said:


> How do you link your FF chart or add a ticker?

Lilipie.com to make a ticket and you copy the link and add to your signature. There are different signature format options, you should choose pseudo html


----------



## campn

Congrats to the newest BFPS!! So happy for you ladies!!

Squirrel- sometimes I get dark OPKS in my tww, I actually thought I may be pregnant last cycle because of it! Ugh!

Bee- I completely understand what you mean! We BD yesterday and I'm pretty sure I ovulated around midnight. Got a temperature rise this morning! It's not that big of a rise, but with these thermometers being so accurate any jump makes a difference! 

I barely had any ovulation cramps though! Let the wait begins...


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Congrats to the newest BFPS!! So happy for you ladies!!
> 
> Squirrel- sometimes I get dark OPKS in my tww, I actually thought I may be pregnant last cycle because of it! Ugh!
> 
> Bee- I completely understand what you mean! We BD yesterday and I'm pretty sure I ovulated around midnight. Got a temperature rise this morning! It's not that big of a rise, but with these thermometers being so accurate any jump makes a difference!
> 
> I barely had any ovulation cramps though! Let the wait begins...

That looks like a good jump to me! welcome to the TWW too :happydance::happydance: and I am right there with you - didn't really get O pains this month and I'm usually doubled over so hopefully it's not a bad sign. I actually felt random dull pains from both sides at different points so SO is hoping for twins lol! 

meant to tell you too I love that red lip! :thumbup:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Rebecca, I see that line, easy! Congratulations! :wohoo:

Thanks ladies for the info! I am 99% sure yesterday was o day so I'm saying 1dpo today! Fingers crossed for a Halloween baby! And let the 2ww madness begin. One good thing about my 10/11 day LP is that I don't ever have to wait the full 2 weeks. Silver lining. 

Camp, that looks like a good temp rise to me!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> Congrats to the newest BFPS!! So happy for you ladies!!
> 
> Squirrel- sometimes I get dark OPKS in my tww, I actually thought I may be pregnant last cycle because of it! Ugh!
> 
> Bee- I completely understand what you mean! We BD yesterday and I'm pretty sure I ovulated around midnight. Got a temperature rise this morning! It's not that big of a rise, but with these thermometers being so accurate any jump makes a difference!
> 
> I barely had any ovulation cramps though! Let the wait begins...

Welcome to the wait! Come, sit, drink coffee with us :coffee: lol 
Hopefully we all get to see that 2nd line this month. I know you and Bee have birthdays this month and I would love to surprise OH with a birthday BFP! FX


----------



## beemeck

when is your SO's bday?? :cake:


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Rebecca! Beautiful line! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Trr

Congrats to all the BFPs! Looks like this is a really lucky thread this month. Let's all get BFPs! 

Just waiting to o over here. Should come tomorrow and I will be joining you ladies in the tww by Friday.


----------



## campn

Hahaha youve no idea how much coffee I'm having! I better get a second line or we are talking major ulcers here :p

Pretty cool we are all waiting together this time! I'm thinking we will definitely get some awesome pink lines this time ;) do you ladies have cute ways to tell your partners if you're pregnant? Last time I just texted him a picture of the test... He was like oh you faked it! :wacko:

Bee! Thank you! I kinda go crazy with bright and dark lips in fall and winter! 

Oh and I also have no idea where I ovulated this time. I felt twinges from both sides but they were so weak. I don't know what I'll do if we get twins. I can't handle that! 

How many dpos you start testing?


----------



## Smille24

rebecca822 said:


> I might have gotten my bfp! Finally!! I was supposed to test on 10/26 but that was later than I had to. My official test date is Friday. I will be going to my re for blood work.
> 
> This was our first round of IVF.

That's awesome! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Hahaha youve no idea how much coffee I'm having! I better get a second line or we are talking major ulcers here :p
> 
> Pretty cool we are all waiting together this time! I'm thinking we will definitely get some awesome pink lines this time ;) do you ladies have cute ways to tell your partners if you're pregnant? Last time I just texted him a picture of the test... He was like oh you faked it! :wacko:
> 
> Bee! Thank you! I kinda go crazy with bright and dark lips in fall and winter!
> 
> Oh and I also have no idea where I ovulated this time. I felt twinges from both sides but they were so weak. I don't know what I'll do if we get twins. I can't handle that!
> 
> How many dpos you start testing?

When I do finally get my BFP, I will pretend I'm out just like every other month and then buy an "I love daddy" onesie and casually be like oh I picked some stuff up for you today. When we got our last BFP we were on our honeymoon so we took the test together in our Venice hotel. This time, I'll enjoy surprising him. We had bought a onesie for my Mom to announce it, so this time he will be on the receiving end! 

I typically start testing at 10 DPO but this month I didn't want to. The month I got my BFP, since it was our first month TTC, I didn't test until 13 DPO and got my pos. I wanted to try and go back to the calm time lol but alas, I have halloween parties on days 11 and 12 DPO and I like to drink til it's pink, so I will test the morning of 11 DPO - next Friday :huh:


----------



## jGo_18

Should I be concerned that after an 81 day cycle, af is really mild and fairly light? Usually the first day is pretty heavy and painful... so expected at least that, if not worse seeing as I went so long...


----------



## squirrel.

I've made a crossword in the style of the one my husband completes every day at lunch (I use graphic design as part of my job) and the bottom clues read Charlotte IS pregnant. I'll print it off like I sometimes do so we can race each other and then wait till the penny drops! Hopefully I haven't made it too hard and he'll get the clues.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

beemeck said:


> when is your SO's bday?? :cake:

His birthday is Sunday the 25th. I'll only be 10DPO. I'll buy a test that morning probably and think about testing that day. I'm so hesitant when it comes to testing so, if I chicken out it's going have to be a late birthday gift to him.

Campn, I'm hoping everyone gets that amazing 2nd line this month. Oct. is looking good so far.


----------



## campn

I'm loving all the ideas so far! 

This is kinda bad of me, but I forgot to add that my DH birthday is on the 27th of this month! Ill only be 7 DPO so too soon to know if I'm pregnant or not! Still it'll be a LATE birthday gift for him. 

I'm not gonna go test crazy this month. I say this every month I know! But I'm going over to my sister in Tampa (I'm in Orlando) and I'll only pack a couple of FRER, I'm staying over there for a week so these will be my only tests!


----------



## ciz

Well all ovulation signs have gone. Opks gone lighter no cm at all. Cervix still quite soft. I don't think I have ov'd yet it would have been super early if my body decided to. Guess I will (fingers crossed) be ovulating as expected next week.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Should I be concerned that after an 81 day cycle, af is really mild and fairly light? Usually the first day is pretty heavy and painful... so expected at least that, if not worse seeing as I went so long...

Mine wasn't horrible either, mostly a light flow. It was medium on the second day but mine lasted a couple of days longer than usual. I also expected much worse.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned that after an 81 day cycle, af is really mild and fairly light? Usually the first day is pretty heavy and painful... so expected at least that, if not worse seeing as I went so long...
> 
> Mine wasn't horrible either, mostly a light flow. It was medium on the second day but mine lasted a couple of days longer than usual. I also expected much worse.Click to expand...

it was probably more medium yesterday (which was the second day as well). i guess i'll just hope maybe it at least lasts further than tmrw. 3-4 days with maybe a day or two of spotting to follow is the norm... but without that day or two of heavy flow, i'm a little worried my body is still not doing what it's supposed to. i did email my doc... but knowing her it'll be over a week before i hear from her and then we'll be getting into my normal ovulation time... gah... can i just go back to how it was when i started this TTC journey!!?!?!?:wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Did we hear from navy?! She was supposed to get herlevels tested again Today??? Hoping she's alright


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Well all ovulation signs have gone. Opks gone lighter no cm at all. Cervix still quite soft. I don't think I have ov'd yet it would have been super early if my body decided to. Guess I will (fingers crossed) be ovulating as expected next week.

I almost ovulated earlier too! I had ewcm then it was gone for a few days then it came back. I was pretty stressed out though so I wonder if my body almost ovulated early then said oh no I ain't going to! I ended up ovulating normal time for me... We are waiting for you! <3


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining. I will be testing on Halloween. I don't know where I am in my cycle. So I figured if I don't get my period this week or next week that I will do a test. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## jalilma

I plan on handing him and Apple seed (since that's how big the baby will be when I tell him) followed by a positive test. Its been so hard keeping the secret from him!


----------



## Conundrum

Great Ideas! Really want to do something special as last time SIL found me in the bathroom after taking it and ran screaming through the house.

Hope everything is going well ladies. Lost the battle and tested early BFN, I know I have a few more days but feel like I'll be out this month


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies! Congrats on all the bfps so far :) and sorry to those whose month it wasn't :(

I'm on CD28 today, FF has me on a 35 day cycle but that's only because last month it took five weeks for my AF after my ERPC and miscarriage. So I usually have 28-30 day cycles. So far I haven't tested, I like living in hope and not seeing bfns lol I with test Monday morning if no AF as I go on holiday that day :)


----------



## 55comet555

squirrel. said:


> I've made a crossword in the style of the one my husband completes every day at lunch (I use graphic design as part of my job) and the bottom clues read Charlotte IS pregnant. I'll print it off like I sometimes do so we can race each other and then wait till the penny drops! Hopefully I haven't made it too hard and he'll get the clues.

that sounds like a cute idea! 

With my hubby I have a Big box wrapped filled with a ton of other smaller boxes (each wrapped) with I love you notes etc in them (kinda like that doll filled with smaller dolls lol ) and finally in the smallest box (an ear ring box) has a small plastic baby in it.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

All these ideas are great! And making me really excited. Telling people is such a lovely part of it! Not sure how I will break it to OH, but am planning on holding on until the first scan/10/11/12 week mark this time to tell all family which would be Christmas. I would be lying if I said I hadn't thought of handing them all a box with the scan photo inside Christmas morning :cloud9: all my immediate family are desperate for me to have #2. My mum especially. Positive vibes we will be able to do all our little ideas very soon and this is our month! :dance:

2dpo, another day of even higher temp this morning, zero CM, so I definitely think CD15 was the day. Going to test on Oct 30th if I can hold out. I hope I can.
Feel really hopeful this cycle. I know I ovulate now thanks to temping, (no reason why I doubted it but I did!) and we didn't miss a single BD like we did on our first month!

:dust: to all!


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - I love the name Charlotte! It's one of my names I have :) I meant to tell you I also love Isabelle - so so pretty. And I love Isla too! Felix is also cute, I'm just not about boy names like I am with girls.... and unfortunately we don't really have names picked out yet. When I was pregnant, SO and I couldn't agree on any really - he wants Indian names and I don't. But I will be giving the kids my last name, so maybe I'll throw him a bone? I always tell him he can get the middle name.... Now he won't discuss names anymore until I'm pregnant again :growlmad:

welcome thorpedo! FX for you!

kakae - hi! you are strong willed not testing! I'm so excited for you - you'll know soon! FX! :happydance:

wannab - yaayyy! so many cycle buddies this month! end of next week is going to be busy, busy - hopefully I can't keep up with adding all of the BFPS!

rebecca- let us know when you get some results, I'm dying to add another BFP today!

Navy - yes how are you? any news??

AFM - even though I was just patiently waiting, I'm still like a kid on xmas when FF gives me my CH. :smug: nothing new here :coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

has anyone heard from navy? worried. :(


----------



## campn

2 DPO over here! Waiting for my crosshairs! I probably will not test on the 28th that's way too early! Maybe Halloween day?? I'll be 11 DPO. 

I like the TWW, even though it's so stressful but I get to have hope for a little and that excitement like, what if I'm pregnant right now!? 

How is everyone feeling!? I'm trying to keep myself distracted so I've been watching Fargo non stop, it's so good I've no idea why I've never watched it before. I'm also trying not to eat all our Halloween candy... We will see! :dohh:


----------



## rebecca822

beemeck said:


> squirrel - I love the name Charlotte! It's one of my names I have :) I meant to tell you I also love Isabelle - so so pretty. And I love Isla too! Felix is also cute, I'm just not about boy names like I am with girls.... and unfortunately we don't really have names picked out yet. When I was pregnant, SO and I couldn't agree on any really - he wants Indian names and I don't. But I will be giving the kids my last name, so maybe I'll throw him a bone? I always tell him he can get the middle name.... Now he won't discuss names anymore until I'm pregnant again :growlmad:
> 
> welcome thorpedo! FX for you!
> 
> kakae - hi! you are strong willed not testing! I'm so excited for you - you'll know soon! FX! :happydance:
> 
> wannab - yaayyy! so many cycle buddies this month! end of next week is going to be busy, busy - hopefully I can't keep up with adding all of the BFPS!
> 
> rebecca- let us know when you get some results, I'm dying to add another BFP today!
> 
> Navy - yes how are you? any news??
> 
> AFM - even though I was just patiently waiting, I'm still like a kid on xmas when FF gives me my CH. :smug: nothing new here :coffee:

Not quite yet :(
got another faint bfp. Let's wait till I get my official blood results tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee - YAY to CH! I have yet to see crosshairs as this is my first month of temping! Hoping my CH occur when I get that 3rd day running of high temps. I think I will be just as excited! :happydance: 

Camp, 2dpo here too, and also waiting for my cross hairs! 2ww does drag for me but I agree, it is exciting, and FAR more exciting than waiting to o. Waiting to o is more stressful for me! At least when you know you have ovulated and BD on the right days etc that you could be pregnant and it's just a matter of time!

LO had me up at 5:30. I'm exhausted. Sooooooooooooooo exhausted. And of course I'm treating that as a symptom even though 2dpo is WAY WAY WAY too early :haha:


----------



## 55comet555

I was supposed to start period today but havent! My cervix is high and closed and hard.I'm never late. And I always have spotting a few days before and nothin! Took a wondo this morning that has another faint line. Gonna get a frer when hubby gets off work.
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-22_09.34.46.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## phoenix322

Jumping in ladies!

I am pretty sure i am 2dpo. I had a positive OPK on Tuesday. negative one at 11 yesterday morning, also had a random gush of watery CM that morning of the positive OPK (sorry if TMI!) and a lower backache, along w/ some random ovary aches (nothing painful).

I have a 3 1/2 year old DD, my husband and I decided to start trying this month for a sibling for her. HOPING i have a good chance this month! we BD on cd16, cd19, and cd20. had a negative but ALMOST positive OPK the evening of cd19, and both morning and late afternoon/evening positive (@ 11am, 5pm, and 11pm were all positive) on cd20. pretty sure thats the same day i ovulated. My tracker says im due for AF around 11/5, but i think it may be a day or two off. im not temping, just going by OPKs and cm. 

baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> 2 DPO over here! Waiting for my crosshairs! I probably will not test on the 28th that's way too early! Maybe Halloween day?? I'll be 11 DPO.
> 
> I like the TWW, even though it's so stressful but I get to have hope for a little and that excitement like, what if I'm pregnant right now!?
> 
> How is everyone feeling!? I'm trying to keep myself distracted so I've been watching Fargo non stop, it's so good I've no idea why I've never watched it before. I'm also trying not to eat all our Halloween candy... We will see! :dohh:

Awww cycle buddy! Well, I guess testing on Halloween could be fun too! FX of course. And if you're going to eat all the candy please share lol. 

In regards to names, I have agreed that if it's a boy he will be a junior. My OH has the Greek-est (made up a word) name ever, my poor child lol. If it's a girl I believe we're going to incorporate our Grandmothers names some how. :shrug:


----------



## hellodarling

I'm 10-13 dpi right now. Evil blue dyes indicate faint last three days + but pink dye and digi are neg. No sx at all. :( Here's to hoping, hopefully there's still a chance.


----------



## beemeck

wannab and campn - you will get your CHs tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

rebecca - can't wait for those blood results, FX :hugs:

comet - don't see anything but hoping FRER proves me wrong :thumbup:

welcome phoenix and hello - this is proving to be a very lucky thread so we are glad you joined! FX to you both 

campn - I'm feeling....okay? Just pretty regular. I'm not a symptom spotter (well at least that's what I say :blush:) since the month I had my BFP I didn't notice a thing off. So I'm just hanging out. I agree that the TWW is associated with excitement and hope, but since that never really got me anywhere I tend to hate the TWW :growlmad: I'm actively trying to think I'm NOT pregnant this month so I can avoid a greater letdown. And I wouldn't complain about an unexpected surprise.... however, it's not really working. temps are good, we timed it perfectly, so my brain can't stop saying "of course you should be knocked up" :haha:

although I did watch a scientific vid about conception today on youtube. I wanted to know EXACTLY what's meant to happen, so I could visualize it for my next go around :haha: however it's made me feel that conception is basically impossible and it's a wonder that the human race has not gone extinct. :huh:


----------



## campn

TTCBABYG2015- I'll share all my candy if you share baklava how about that!? I grew up in Alexandria, Egypt so most of my diet was very Greek inspired! Yuummmmyyy!!! 

Fx for you too my sweet buddy! I feel like I've a gut feeling this time, not like a hopeful feeling only. But who knows? I'm not very good with instinct :shrug: 

Really I'm glad ttc is taking as long as it is, cause I got to meet so many wonderful ladies on here! :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

HCG came back at 4 today. I figured this would be the case since I woke up to heavy-ish spotting this morning. So I'm out.


----------



## campn

Bee are you talking about the great sperm race!??

I keep watching "live pregnancy tests" on YouTube! Ahhhh we will get ours I know it!


----------



## beemeck

navy - I am so so sorry love. I'll be thinking of you and sending you some dust to stash away until you're ready again :dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Nooooooooooooo navy!!!!!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> Bee are you talking about the great sperm race!??
> 
> I keep watching "live pregnancy tests" on YouTube! Ahhhh we will get ours I know it!

I don't think it was called that but that was basically what it was! They were showing all of these cells in the vagina attacking the foreign sperm and I was like, there goes my chance. I'm such a feminist that my vee is prob like, no way - OUT! :rofl:

what are live pregnancy tests? I mean is it just someone recording taking their test and watching the dye show up? obv by the time you answer I will have already watched like 7.


----------



## gina236

beemeck said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee are you talking about the great sperm race!??
> 
> I keep watching "live pregnancy tests" on YouTube! Ahhhh we will get ours I know it!
> 
> I don't think it was called that but that was basically what it was! They were showing all of these cells in the vagina attacking the foreign sperm and I was like, there goes my chance. I'm such a feminist that my vee is prob like, no way - OUT! :rofl:
> 
> what are live pregnancy tests? I mean is it just someone recording taking their test and watching the dye show up? obv by the time you answer I will have already watched like 7.Click to expand...

I watched one like that last month and thought the same thing. I'm like we need to DTD 5 times a day! They need reinforcements!! It's a wonder any ever make it at all!


----------



## beemeck

once it got to the part where it was like now the sperm have to make it through the 9th gate by saying the correct password I was like, I have to stop watching. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Smille24

NavyLadybug said:


> HCG came back at 4 today. I figured this would be the case since I woke up to heavy-ish spotting this morning. So I'm out.

I am so sorry you're going through this :hugs:.


----------



## gina236

NavyLadybug said:


> HCG came back at 4 today. I figured this would be the case since I woke up to heavy-ish spotting this morning. So I'm out.

So sorry :hugs: I hope your meeting with the genetic councilor goes well! I watched some of your Vlog the other day. No one should have to go through what you have. Thinking of you <3


----------



## squirrel.

Navy I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

oh Navy... i am so sorry =(


----------



## Smille24

I just used an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only cd15 so if it's positive this evening, then its an early O. I'm just shocked bc I haven't had any fertile cm and usually I have it 5 days leading up to O. I hope it's not a faulty test and I'll actually O earlier than usual.


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry navy!! :hugs: you're in my thoughts hun.

Bee- you're such a funny person! I just giggled reading your posts! It's really a miracle that they make it! No wonder we only have 20% chance every cycle, that's like saying to someone oh you've 20% you'll live, which means, you won't! The chances that you even exist is like extremely slim according to this video I watched where they did the math behind it. 

I always tell DH to talk to his guys, like talk some sense into them! They need tools or something. I've a friend who got pregnant twice by accident. :dohh:

Yeah it's basically just women taking pregnancy tests, I've been watching some of them since before I got pregnant with my son, some have been struggling for years so seeing their faces makes me tear up myself. I then proceed to rub the laptop all over myself, you know, like taking baby dust to the literal meaning.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I just used an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only cd15 so if it's positive this evening, then its an early O. I'm just shocked bc I haven't had any fertile cm and usually I have it 5 days leading up to O. I hope it's not a faulty test and I'll actually O earlier than usual.

You should probably go and get some! ;) never know!!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I just used an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only cd15 so if it's positive this evening, then its an early O. I'm just shocked bc I haven't had any fertile cm and usually I have it 5 days leading up to O. I hope it's not a faulty test and I'll actually O earlier than usual.
> 
> You should probably go and get some! ;) never know!!Click to expand...

I'm definitely going to. We've been dtd every other day or every 3 days for fun, but now it's probably time to get down to business.


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> I'm so sorry navy!! :hugs: you're in my thoughts hun.
> 
> Bee- you're such a funny person! I just giggled reading your posts! It's really a miracle that they make it! No wonder we only have 20% chance every cycle, that's like saying to someone oh you've 20% you'll live, which means, you won't! The chances that you even exist is like extremely slim according to this video I watched where they did the math behind it.
> 
> I always tell DH to talk to his guys, like talk some sense into them! They need tools or something. I've a friend who got pregnant twice by accident. :dohh:
> 
> Yeah it's basically just women taking pregnancy tests, I've been watching some of them since before I got pregnant with my son, some have been struggling for years so seeing their faces makes me tear up myself. I then proceed to rub the laptop all over myself, you know, like taking baby dust to the literal meaning.

haha and I'm laughing at you and your laptop! hey, maybe in the not so distant future, we will be able to get pregnant by using technology and everyone will be doing some laptop rubbing. so you're just ahead of your time :winkwink:

and ugh I cry like a baby at videos like that .the one with the bun in the oven after they had been trying for 10 years and she's FIVE months pregnant. totally bawled.


----------



## Trr

I have also bawled my eyes out to those videos. Had to stop watching because I kept thinking I can't wait to be that happy. 

I agree, bee and campn, you ladies are hilarious. 

Got my positive OPK today so if I get my temp spike tomorrow, I'll be joining you ladies in the tww. Nice to have some ladies to go through this with. 

Everything crossed for everyone. Well except my legs because I still have to BD lol


----------



## beemeck

haha yes - don't cross those legs missy. Now is not the time to be proper :haha: good luck for you this coming week! I must say I'm glad to be relieved of my duties as an adult film star (minus the film) so I really mean it when I say good luck ! :sleep:


----------



## squirrel.

Hellodarling: Sorry to hear blue dyes are giving you the ring around. I am never using cheap blue dyes again (still like clearblue plus though) after getting clear lines in the time limit last cycle on those, but completely negative tests with every other type of test. Hope you get a BFP on another test soon.

Beemeck: if you want a really scientific explanation of conception and fertility, but still accessible for non-biologists :) then look up the Pregnant Body Book. I love it! I have a background in science, so had been looking for something like this for a long time, but it surpassed my expectations and was fascinating to read! I love rereading the pages on fertilisation up to implantation every cycle during the TWW, hoping that's going on in my body.

campn: I can't get into live pregnancy test videos... I only just found out about them last month and out of curiosity I looked on Youtube. Maybe it's that I watched a really bad couple of examples, but the ones I saw seemed so forced and staged... not sure, I find the new vlogging movement a bit strange :haha: I'm a relatively private person and can't imagine sharing my life (and family) with strangers in video form!! Yapping about them on forums is enough for me :D

Smille: Yay for possible early ovulation! Hope it happens for you and you catch that egg!

Trr: Hope you catch your egg too!


6dpo and temp continuing to climb (seems normal for me - quite similar to last cycle's pattern and that was a big old BFN). No other symptoms except more creamy cm. Seems strange to be testing on Tuesday... that seems really close. The TWW usually drags for me, so this is a strange mindset to be in. I think I'm scared to test, so I may get to 11dpo and then hold off for a few days. Thanks to soy, my 11-day luteal phase was stretched to 13 days last cycle, so hopefully I'lk have a few extra days luteal phase if I don't test 11dpo. I prefer to have negative tests before a period, so will want to test before AF is due.


----------



## hellodarling

thank you squirrel! I hope so too. I feel like I should have a bfp already if it's going to happen. 

I found black dye tests that supposedly don't run or get evaps, if i don't catch this month then i'm going to order some. :) OSOM hcg tests...


----------



## Conundrum

Navy :hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs:

Darling let us know how they work but FX you won't be needing them.

Bee I am right there with you, I am so happy I needed to be with family this week just for the break.

Squirrel babydust to you. Will be looking forward to an update from you.


----------



## ChiiBaby

CD 32...Still getting bfns :( AF is 3-4 days late too, stupid body aha!


----------



## rebecca822

NavyLadybug said:


> HCG came back at 4 today. I figured this would be the case since I woke up to heavy-ish spotting this morning. So I'm out.

Sorry hon!

I think we chatted a few months back when i was on the TTC forums. I've moved to the assisted conception since we did IVF
Sorry to hear that you're also still hanging around :(


----------



## BostonLover89

*squirrel* You might be the perfect person to ask this... I took soy this cycle and I have been continuing b6 and b complex, amazingly enough I have made it to 11DPO, my last LP was 8 days. So I am torn between testing or waiting it out. FF says AF is due sunday, I think that is generous. I have been cramping for the last week so common sense tells me that AF is coming soon just taking her sweet time. 

Is it possible that since it is my first time using soy and b6 that might my period might not come naturally, or that I will have a long cycle with no bfp. I am not sure if I prefer bfn before periods since I have never been able to test due to my short LPs. 

Advice is appreciated oh wise ladies of B&B!


----------



## squirrel.

Boston - I think soy can extend a luteal phase by a couple of days, but four days seems a bit long! This could be it! Having said that, the B vitamins also extend your luteal phase, so maybe you've just hit a great combination and your luteal phase defect is fixed. Cramping could be an early pregnancy sign. I'd wait another day or two and then test. Most people will get at least a faint positive by 13dpo on tests like FRER or clearblue plus (though there are women who don't till they miss their period). So if you last two more days then that'd be pretty reliable. I really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## squirrel.

Exhaustion just hit me like a freight train! Wow! Since 9pm I have been shivering and feeling exhausted like I can't stay awake. I had to get up and clean up the kitchen just to prevent myself from going to bed at 9pm (I usually stay up past midnight). I know remember tiredness in the first tri, but this is too early for pregnancy symptoms as it's highly unlikely I even implanted yet, so I'm not sure what this tiredness is. Probably stress! The symptom spotter in me has woken up though :) just when I thought I was getting away with feeling relaxed this cycle :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

squirrel. said:


> Boston - I think soy can extend a luteal phase by a couple of days, but four days seems a bit long! This could be it! Having said that, the B vitamins also extend your luteal phase, so maybe you've just hit a great combination and your luteal phase defect is fixed. Cramping could be an early pregnancy sign. I'd wait another day or two and then test. Most people will get at least a faint positive by 13dpo on tests like FRER or clearblue plus (though there are women who don't till they miss their period). So if you last two more days then that'd be pretty reliable. I really hope this is it for you!!

I really am hoping this is it but even if it isn't I am glad that I have figured out the magic potion for my LP issue! I think I will just wait out the weekend! Or try lol. Thank you!


----------



## frangi33

Huge hugs navy x


----------



## campn

Squirell- this whole YouTube movement baffles me but it's like a guilty pleasure! I'm just like you though, I'm private-ish (aside from discussing my sex life on babyandbump :) but I'm too awkward and too shy to film myself, I think really it's an American thing mostly cause I know just a handful of English/Irish people who are famous on YouTube. 

Trr- yep now not the time to cross them legs, I doubt you'll be able to cross them until after your 6 weeks postpartum appointment though, before then not much hope :p I really hated those OB appointments. 

Bee- you need to share what you did! I've a drawer that has some lingerie and if I get too desperate I'll use it! I've weapons! ;)


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi girls! Been a bit since I've been on, aside from lurking in the shadows haha. 

Happy and healthy 9mths to those who got bfps, and baby dust to those who got a bfn or haven't tested yet. 

Afm: 13dpo today with a temp spike this morning. I've decided to see what my temp is like tomorrow to see whether or not I'll test. (I'm really trying to convince myself to not test until Saturday when af is due.) Fx the witch stays away!


----------



## BostonLover89

trixiesmith said:


> Hi girls! Been a bit since I've been on, aside from lurking in the shadows haha.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9mths to those who got bfps, and baby dust to those who got a bfn or haven't tested yet.
> 
> Afm: 13dpo today with a temp spike this morning. I've decided to see what my temp is like tomorrow to see whether or not I'll test. (I'm really trying to convince myself to not test until Saturday when af is due.) Fx the witch stays away!

FF says AF is due Sunday for me as well! Fx for you! If she doesn't show up tomorrow I might test just to put my mind at ease for the weekend lol


----------



## Smille24

Well my opk was a tad lighter, which I knew it was too good to be true. I will have my way with my dh anyways ;-). I'm hoping I don't O late bc I want a definite answer by the 11th.


----------



## trixiesmith

BostonLover89 said:


> trixiesmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Been a bit since I've been on, aside from lurking in the shadows haha.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9mths to those who got bfps, and baby dust to those who got a bfn or haven't tested yet.
> 
> Afm: 13dpo today with a temp spike this morning. I've decided to see what my temp is like tomorrow to see whether or not I'll test. (I'm really trying to convince myself to not test until Saturday when af is due.) Fx the witch stays away!
> 
> FF says AF is due Sunday for me as well! Fx for you! If she doesn't show up tomorrow I might test just to put my mind at ease for the weekend lolClick to expand...

That's my thinking too. But I'm worried if she doesn't show I'll poas all weekend - and I'm doing good so far by not testing early lol


----------



## kakae

Ahhh so sorry to hear Navy, that's crap news :(

I'm on CD29 and had slight spotting this morning but nothing since. Have a horrible case of heartburn which I remember started really early in my last pregnancy (before I miscarried). This is why I shouldn't obsess lol everything is a could be, might be. At least I've resisted the poas addiction this month lol


----------



## ksquared726

Finally getting closer to O! Feeling an increase in my mood and had a bunch of ewcm this afternoon, and then this! Not quite positive but much darker than this morning. Ugh after a week and a half of no change. Looks like O will be CD 23-24 this time. So glad it's almost here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Navy, I am so sorry :hugs: thinking of you.

Bee, you do make me laugh! I have watched so many conception documentaries like that and every single time I'm like "my body so does not know how to do this." 

3dpo, had constant lower back ache and dull cramps since yesterday. Really hoping it's not a UTI or something! I feel fine though :shrug: symptom spotting madness begins!


----------



## trudie100

Hey ladies, 

Id like to join please. So I'm on CD20 and I ovulated on Monday (CD16) with a strong positive OPK (it was also a strong positive the next day on CD17)

Anyway since Monday last week we've been DTD every other day and had planned to DTD for 3 days in a row once I got a positive OPK

This is what we managed on the lead up to/and the days of ovulation:

Thursday - DTD
Friday - didn't
Saturday - DTD
Sunday - didn't
Monday - Positive OPK (CD 16) - DTD
Tuesday - Still positive OPK (CD17) - but didn't DTD

we haven't DTD since I ovulated on Monday - gutted that we didnt get to DTD again on Tuesday or Wednesday! ended up having a barney with OH about it so we've not been friends lol

Ladies - do you think were covered seeing as we DTD every other day from 2 days before ovulation and the day of?

I know we DTD on the day of the positive but for all I know I actually ovulated the next day... just annoying as I don't actually know 'when' I ovulated even though they say its 12-36 hours after a positive 

Anyway my agonising 2 ww starts now so we'll see x x


----------



## joeybrooks

Navy, I'm so sorry to hear this, I really hope you can get some answers, no one should have to go through this.

Been reading through the posts the last few days, you ladies are so funny. Re the conception video, I watched it around the start of my TWW and thought the same, they have so many hurdles to over come and so many of them just die. Then I felt kind of icky wondering how many sperm corpses are still in there eeewwww.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol joey


----------



## trixiesmith

joeybrooks said:


> Then I felt kind of icky wondering how many sperm corpses are still in there eeewwww.

lol oh that's hilarious! 
You girls all make me laugh. 

Navy, I am so sorry. I didn't read that far back when I was on here yesterday. I hope you're doing ok. 

Temp dropped this morning but no af and no symptoms of anything. :shrug: Gonna wait the day out and if she's still a no show by the end of my work day I may finally test.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151023_134454-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151023_134454-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Oooooomama. ... come on eggy. Hopefully we are on the way to ovulating this time =)


----------



## ksquared726

Booyah!! Definite positive and it's darker than the control! We BD last night and I went to sleep while keeping a lot of his "stuff" in there. Usually I go to the bathroom after and a lot comes out. Not sure if it will help but it makes me feel better. Come on, spermies! And come on egg!

Hopefully you're close to O too, ciz!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## squirrel.

Nearly there Ciz! Hope you get a positive later on or tomorrow!

Ksquared, no doubting that one, I love it when the control line is lighter than the test line. Hopefully keeping it in there overnight helped things along! I did this too one night before ovulation; not intentionally, I was just so tired I passed out!


----------



## ciz

ksquared726 said:


> Booyah!! Definite positive and it's darker than the control! We BD last night and I went to sleep while keeping a lot of his "stuff" in there. Usually I go to the bathroom after and a lot comes out. Not sure if it will help but it makes me feel better. Come on, spermies! And come on egg!
> 
> Hopefully you're close to O too, ciz!!

Thanks hun. Still sticking to our plan every other day to bd. Will see how that pans out. Your test looks fab that egg should be on its way anytime now =) xx



squirrel. said:


> Nearly there Ciz! Hope you get a positive later on or tomorrow!
> 
> Ksquared, no doubting that one, I love it when the control line is lighter than the test line. Hopefully keeping it in there overnight helped things along! I did this too one night before ovulation; not intentionally, I was just so tired I passed out!

Thanks lovely nice to see a darkish line finally happening. Xx


----------



## ajr1990

I think I'm 2 dpo now. Ovulation came and left super quick. Only got a + opk once. It was negative at 5am positive at 8 am then negative at 10am. Was too quick but got bd in for two days.


----------



## campn

Crosshairs today! Yay! I was pretty positive I'll get them today, still it's nice to actually SEE it! 

3DPO! I guess I'll take my first test at 10 DPO, but it's always so scary if that first one is negative, like am I just early? Or is it gonna stay stark white this whole cycle? 

Wishing everyone a super fun weekend!


----------



## BostonLover89

:happydance: not at all what I was expecting this morning! This was taken after 5 minutes but the line showed up immediately! 

I'm 12dpo (best guess since FF didn't give me crosshairs) I've been cramping really bad for a while so I figured it was AF. Still cramping today actually. 

The plan is to confirm with digits later assuming I can get away from my mom without spilling the beans.


----------



## hellodarling

BostonLover89 said:


> :happydance: not at all what I was expecting this morning! This was taken after 5 minutes but the line showed up immediately!
> 
> I'm 12dpo (best guess since FF didn't give me crosshairs) I've been cramping really bad for a while so I figured it was AF. Still cramping today actually.
> 
> The plan is to confirm with digits later assuming I can get away from my mom without spilling the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 905613


That is one heck of a BFP!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow, those are some super dark lines!!!


----------



## beemeck

joey - my DH wanted to watch it last night after I told him how conception is basically a fictional story :haha: and when I watched it the second time around I was like "omg. dead. sperm. everywhere. millions upon millions." :nope: so funny I'm not the only one thinking it!

ciz - getting close ! 

ksquared - the egg is releasing as we speak! :haha:

campn - yay for CHs! I always imagine my temp dropping drastically at 3DPO and CHs never coming, so it's def worth celebrating! :happydance: I think I celebrate being officially done with BDing more than anything. As for my tips - yes, thank god I have tons of lingerie. My SO is also a big "dirty talker" which has never been me. The amount of times I roll my eyes or stifle a giggle during DTD is infinite. I'm more of an "actions speak louder than words" gal. But to make sure I got my ahem "sample" each night, I participated in saying things that would make Hugh Hefner blush. The hardest part? Trying not to laugh!! :blush::haha:

rebecca, oh rebecca..... I know I keep bothering you but I'm dying to hear the news because I think it's going to be good! And at only 4 DPO, I have to live vicariously through someone, right?

AFM - :nope: I'm home sick! ugh. sore throat, sinuses, typical cold. I hate it. I feel pretty miz and of course am crazily imagining that it will ruin my chances of implantation by changing the password to gate #6 of my cervix. sigh. testing a week from today :wacko:


----------



## ciz

BostonLover89 said:


> :happydance: not at all what I was expecting this morning! This was taken after 5 minutes but the line showed up immediately!
> 
> I'm 12dpo (best guess since FF didn't give me crosshairs) I've been cramping really bad for a while so I figured it was AF. Still cramping today actually.
> 
> The plan is to confirm with digits later assuming I can get away from my mom without spilling the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 905613

That is a beaut of a line. Congrats xx


----------



## beemeck

boston! saw that on the other thread but was waiting for you to tell us hear :) 

ummm CONGRATS!!!! amazing, amazing news. What a lovely surprise. I say forget the digis - you ARE pregnant girl!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BostonLover89

beemeck said:


> boston! saw that on the other thread but was waiting for you to tell us hear :)
> 
> ummm CONGRATS!!!! amazing, amazing news. What a lovely surprise. I say forget the digis - you ARE pregnant girl!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks everyone!!!! I am seriously so shocked at how dark the line is! I thought for sure the test was busted! I was fully expecting a BFN or a squinter. 

I added it to my FF. Now it gives me crosshairs lol.


----------



## rebecca822

Boston- congrats!! beautiful line!!

I'm 9dp5dt and waiting eagerly for my blood results from me RE's office. I should get a call this afternoon.. 

I got a faint positive Wednesday, Thursday and today. I wish the lines were darker, but they're pretty light.
Kinda discouraging. Hope it's not a chemical.


----------



## trixiesmith

congrats boston! that is one heck of a gorgeous line.

af just showed one day early :witch:
I'm not really that surprised, but I'm already feeling pretty good about next cycle. DH will be home next saturday and our baby chicks will be hatching that following day. :happydance:


----------



## hellodarling

trixiesmith said:


> congrats boston! that is one heck of a gorgeous line.
> 
> af just showed one day early :witch:
> I'm not really that surprised, but I'm already feeling pretty good about next cycle. DH will be home next saturday and our baby chicks will be hatching that following day. :happydance:

bummer bout the witch... sorry mama.. I will say though, I AM TOTALLY excited for your baby chicks!!!!!! post pics when they get here
:)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBABYG2015- I'll share all my candy if you share baklava how about that!? I grew up in Alexandria, Egypt so most of my diet was very Greek inspired! Yuummmmyyy!!!
> 
> Fx for you too my sweet buddy! I feel like I've a gut feeling this time, not like a hopeful feeling only. But who knows? I'm not very good with instinct :shrug:
> 
> Really I'm glad ttc is taking as long as it is, cause I got to meet so many wonderful ladies on here! :hugs:

Did I mention that OH is Greek and a chef. It's funny that you mention baklava, he made it from scratch this past weekend. SO YUMMY!!!! Funny enough, I have what I would think is that same gut feeling, not sure if it's a bad or good thing yet. Guess we'll know if a few days.

Navy :hugs: so sorry hun <3

Boston :happydance: that's a crazy dark line! I've never seen one like that before, congrats!!!! 

Bee: you kill me girl lol stop changing passwords in your cervix!! Hope you feel better soon though <3 

Nothing new from me, still feeling normal, no symptoms, nothing really to report. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## gina236

Boston holy cow I have never seen a line that dark! I didn't think they ever got that dark :haha: congrats!!!


----------



## BostonLover89

Thank you everyone! I didn't know they got that dark either! I just took a CB digi and another FRER to confirm and YUP, I'm pregnant! I didn't even do a hold, just chugged three bottles of water and the FRER is still pretty dark. 

Sorry about AF ladies who got her, lots of hugs your way. Everyone waiting to test, good luck! I for sure thought I was out this month because of the cramping, but I got quite the surprise!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow Boston! That is quite some line :dance: Huge congrats!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Boston!! My first BFP was almost that dark at 17dpo, so you must be well past 4 weeks preggo!

Thanks, ladies! I haven't felt much O pain today yet and I usually do, so not sure if it happened yet and I just didn't feel it much. Will do another opk when I get home. FX it happens!


----------



## newlywed2013

I'd like to join. 
We arent TTC, but last weekend while I was ovulating we dtd he pulled out (our only form of BC if you'd even call it that, but we did it successfully for 1 year before we started ttc our daughter), then he wiped off and went right back for more. He never does that. So I've been paranoid and am considering myself in the tww... So I think I'm about 6 dpo, cramping, tired, bloated.


----------



## campn

Holy dark line! Congrats Boston! I've never seen a line this dark at 12 DPO! You must be either way further along or pregnant with twins!!! 
Wave your beautiful test in front of your computer please, let some of that magical baby dust fall on us waiting to test!!


Bee- you rock! We are so bad at dirty talk, my DH even worse than I am, he only has this one sad line that is so bad. I DO laugh at it every time! 

TTCBABYG2015- I think I may visit you guys then, at least give me the recipe come on! ;) I love the ones with shredded phyllo dough too, with the nuts inside it! 

Ciz- Come on eggy! We are waiting on you!


----------



## BostonLover89

Campn- I thought it was weird to have such a dark line, but I did use all my FMU on one test, couldn't really control my pee lol. I am 4 weeks since my last missed period today so I am fairly confident about the weeks...just not 100% of when I O'd...but TWINS. Now that would be awesome! lol I did take soy isos this cycle which are rumored to cause more than one egg release! 

Pee stick has been waved, you have all been blessed with magic baby dust! xoxo


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Holy dark line! Congrats Boston! I've never seen a line this dark at 12 DPO! You must be either way further along or pregnant with twins!!!
> Wave your beautiful test in front of your computer please, let some of that magical baby dust fall on us waiting to test!!
> 
> 
> Bee- you rock! We are so bad at dirty talk, my DH even worse than I am, he only has this one sad line that is so bad. I DO laugh at it every time!
> 
> TTCBABYG2015- I think I may visit you guys then, at least give me the recipe come on! ;) I love the ones with shredded phyllo dough too, with the nuts inside it!
> 
> Ciz- Come on eggy! We are waiting on you!

Think still a few days off again opk gone lighter again. Ergh nobody such a tease ha


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> Boston- congrats!! beautiful line!!
> 
> I'm 9dp5dt and waiting eagerly for my blood results from me RE's office. I should get a call this afternoon..
> 
> I got a faint positive Wednesday, Thursday and today. I wish the lines were darker, but they're pretty light.
> Kinda discouraging. Hope it's not a chemical.

I officially got my bfp!! Got the phone call from the doctor. Hcg beta is 56.

I've been waiting to post about a bfp for so long!!


----------



## jGo_18

huge congrats Boston & Rebecca!


----------



## Trr

Congrats Boston and Rebecca. Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## campn

Congrats Rebecca!! Such a great day for this October thread isn't it!? Wave it our way come on! :) I'm feeling hopeful! 

Ciz- ughhh it is like watching a thriller right!? You might just end up ovulating when you usually do, but keep BDing every other day until you get that first positive opk!


----------



## squirrel.

I feel totally Unhopeful :haha: I'm not even bummed out about it. I'm just really not feeling this cycle. Maybe my personal life is a bit too stressful to give it too much early thought right now (we are in the last week of a renovation at our house and I am run off my feet!!). I'm 8dpo tomorrow and can't be bothered to test as I know it will be a BFN, this is a seriously new mindset for me!!


----------



## 55comet555

here are my tests from today! got a dr. apt on Nov 2nd:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10-23-2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 34









10-23-20.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 32









10-23-.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 18









10-23.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BostonLover89

Awesome Rebecca! We can be pregnancy buddies! Yay!


----------



## beemeck

Don't see anything on the frer so I'm inclined to think the lines on the blue dye test might be evaps? I've personally never used a blue test before though so I dunno. I just know frer is supposed to be the big guy! Lol


----------



## campn

Squirell- :hugs: I hope you get a BFP and it catches you completely off guard cause you doubted it! Maybe it's good you feel this way though! The longer you hold out to test the more accurate the result and the less stressful it is! 

55comet- sorry Hun I don't see the line on the frer, it looks like an indent to me since the line is white. How many dpos are you?? I see a line on the blue ones though! Was it taken within the time frame?


----------



## 55comet555

beemeck said:


> Don't see anything on the frer so I'm inclined to think the lines on the blue dye test might be evaps? I've personally never used a blue test before though so I dunno. I just know frer is supposed to be the big guy! Lol

Ok. First off. The line on the frer is there. And it's not white. It has color. And second. This is my second positive blue test so I highly doubt it is an evap. And especially since I ran some water threw it and the line stayed. Thanks for your imputs.

And yeah. It was within the time limit.


----------



## Conundrum

:dance: Congratulations ladies!!! :dance: So much baby dust on this thread!

Fx for those waiting, and :hugs: for those with the witch

Nothing here at the moment but waiting for the witch.


----------



## campn

Comet- As long as you see it in real life! Take another FRER (I hate blue dyes) and it should be darker and give you a clear answer!! Fx for you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rebecca that's fab news. a huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yayyyyy!!!! Congratulations to Rebecca, Boston and Comet on BFPs! :happydance:
Fantastic news and a happy and healthy 9 months to you all! What a lucky thread this is. So happy for everyone with BFPs and wishing sooo much luck and baby dust to those waiting for o and testing time. 

4dpo - got my crosshairs yesterday and it definitely was CD15 as you clever ladies said. I did love to see it appear! I feel like total garbage. Been crampy since o which is annoying, and now have what appears to be a cold or sinus infection. Streaming nose, itchy eyes, aching sinuses, scratchy throat! Great! 

Temping question - what are temps supposed to do after ovulation/implantation if you're pregnant? Can you tell by temps that you're pregnant? (Obviously I mean later on at 10dpo etc)


----------



## mommyxofxone

55comet555 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Don't see anything on the frer so I'm inclined to think the lines on the blue dye test might be evaps? I've personally never used a blue test before though so I dunno. I just know frer is supposed to be the big guy! Lol
> 
> Ok. First off. The line on the frer is there. And it's not white. It has color. And second. This is my second positive blue test so I highly doubt it is an evap. And especially since I ran some water threw it and the line stayed. Thanks for your imputs.
> 
> And yeah. It was within the time limit.Click to expand...

hun, don't be upset, she didn't mean any ill will with what she said, i can't see it on the frer either but blue dye tests have been known to give false positives before. I got a bunch of them. cycle after cycle actually. So i never believe them unless i see a nice clear line on a pink dye test. loads of people on bnb have been fooled by them so it's hard to take it seriously- please don't be mad! Have you taken another frer? would love to see it! 



wanna-b-mummy said:


> Yayyyyy!!!! Congratulations to Rebecca, Boston and Comet on BFPs! :happydance:
> Fantastic news and a happy and healthy 9 months to you all! What a lucky thread this is. So happy for everyone with BFPs and wishing sooo much luck and baby dust to those waiting for o and testing time.
> 
> 4dpo - got my crosshairs yesterday and it definitely was CD15 as you clever ladies said. I did love to see it appear! I feel like total garbage. Been crampy since o which is annoying, and now have what appears to be a cold or sinus infection. Streaming nose, itchy eyes, aching sinuses, scratchy throat! Great!
> 
> Temping question - what are temps supposed to do after ovulation/implantation if you're pregnant? Can you tell by temps that you're pregnant? (Obviously I mean later on at 10dpo etc)

Actually no. My temps went down, i'll share my chart. my temps went DOWN with both my first pregnancy and this one. And i'm actually always cold lol which happened with dd too.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/461a2a/?i=6465728&


----------



## Smille24

Congrats to Rebecca and Boston :happydance:. H&H 9 months.


----------



## beemeck

Thanks mommy. Comet, I don't appreciate your response to both campn and myself. This is my thread and I love the amazing level of support it has, and I plan to keep it that way. We are only looking out for you as blue dye tests aren't the best and if I remember correctly, af is late for you which means an frer should be blazing. I told you in my previous post that I hope you prove me wrong and I meant it. I cheer each and every lady on, try to get some laughs during the stressful ttc time and offer my honest opinion even when it's not favorable as it is what I would want others to do for me. I plan to continue to be honest while looking out for all of you girls and to keep this thread a wonderful place for support.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I agree, let's keep this thread happy and positive - nobody wants BFNs for anyone and nobody wants to make anyone feel like sh*t during a time that is as stressful and emotionally testing as TTC. I didn't see all this and it's made me sad. We want BFPs for each other and that is what is so lovely about a thread like this. We get the support that we don't otherwise get IRL and get to celebrate for and with each other. We're all behind each other and *all *want to see BFPs and happy results for one another! Let's have happy, bouncy vibes!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh, and mommyx, thank you so much! So it's not like if I have a few days of highs or few days of lows in a few days that it means anything. Thank you! So new to temping it hurts :haha:


----------



## Trr

Omg Campn- I watched the great sperm race on your recommendation. Hilarious and informative. It really is crazy to think how we have actually survived as a species. 

On that note, I will hopefully get cross hairs tomorrow as I am thinking I am 2dpo. 

This month and last month I got my high temp the day after my Positive OPK so I assume that I get my positive OPK and my ovary just spits out the egg very soon after. 

Finding that my body is very uncooperative because I only get a high cervix in the morning and it was only soft and open for like 4 hours. Obviously I pounced on my husband at that moment and had to beg and use my angry voice but being in cycle 4 now I'm just annoyed by the whole process and he is too. He actually said "why are we going to try, it's not going to happen." poor guy had lost faith already. 
Hope that was enough because I have creamy cm now which is useless. 

The joys of TTC. Ugh


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Oh, and mommyx, thank you so much! So it's not like if I have a few days of highs or few days of lows in a few days that it means anything. Thank you! So new to temping it hurts :haha:

exactly. i had the nice triphasic chart, i've had all kinds of gorgeous charts. my charts with dips that look insane? those are my bfp charts lol.


----------



## beemeck

Yes - positive vibes - exactly! :) 

I did mean to answer you wannab but mommy said it perfectly. They don't tend to mean too much after confirming o. Some women get an implantation dip - temp drops then comes back up, but I don't think many get this. And you are my sick buddy- unfortunately. In fact my temp is way high today cause I was up all night coughing and blowing nose, ugh! Sore throat is gone now so at least that's something? 

Trr hurray for the tww! Great job noting your cp and acting accordingly ! And creamy cm after o is a good sign so now begins the wait ... How am I only still 5dpo!?


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> Yes - positive vibes - exactly! :)
> 
> I did mean to answer you wannab but mommy said it perfectly. They don't tend to mean too much after confirming o. Some women get an implantation dip - temp drops then comes back up, but I don't think many get this. And you are my sick buddy- unfortunately. In fact my temp is way high today cause I was up all night coughing and blowing nose, ugh! Sore throat is gone now so at least that's something?
> 
> Trr hurray for the tww! Great job noting your cp and acting accordingly ! And creamy cm after o is a good sign so now begins the wait ... How am I only still 5dpo!?

Sore throat and stuffy nose are a good sign, or so I've heard. I hope you feel better.


----------



## beemeck

I've heard that too! But unfortunately I was around someone with the same symptoms Thursday and then Friday - bam. So I think that's probably what it is? Are you o'ing soon? I'm so excited for you to use the soft cups - been reading about more and more success using them! I use mine every month for af so maybe next cycle I'll try it too for ttc.


----------



## Trr

beemeck said:


> Yes - positive vibes - exactly! :)
> 
> I did mean to answer you wannab but mommy said it perfectly. They don't tend to mean too much after confirming o. Some women get an implantation dip - temp drops then comes back up, but I don't think many get this. And you are my sick buddy- unfortunately. In fact my temp is way high today cause I was up all night coughing and blowing nose, ugh! Sore throat is gone now so at least that's something?
> 
> Trr hurray for the tww! Great job noting your cp and acting accordingly ! And creamy cm after o is a good sign so now begins the wait ... How am I only still 5dpo!?

Feeling better about it this month because of that one session. In previous months we only bd'ed in the wee hours of the morning because I usually work until 11pm and by that time my cervix is low so it would make sense if I get my BFP this month as to why it wasn't working before. 

I'm not religious but a girl will get on her knees and pray for a sticky bean!


----------



## beemeck

Oh I'm so excited now! I always think that chances are increased when we try something different and it sounds like you are being super diligent ! And you sound like me lol I'm not religious either but I keep asking the universe for the stars to align lol I guess my version of praying.


----------



## campn

I have to add something too. I don't feel like we need to defend ourselves cause none of us said anything wrong. Bee has always been honest about her non line eyes, and I've seen so many evaps and indent during my ttc journey and it's always heartbreaking! We don't want to give false hopes. 

I've uploaded many tests on babyandbump and always appreciated the honest feedback. I don't want to be sugar coated! We defend each other tests when we do see something promising, and the ladies on here have been nothing but sweet, polite and supportive! I wouldn't have that kind of support anywhere else. 

I pray your test turns a bright dark pink, I really really do, I see you've been trying for a long time just like many women on here! <3


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Omg Campn- I watched the great sperm race on your recommendation. Hilarious and informative. It really is crazy to think how we have actually survived as a species.
> 
> On that note, I will hopefully get cross hairs tomorrow as I am thinking I am 2dpo.
> 
> This month and last month I got my high temp the day after my Positive OPK so I assume that I get my positive OPK and my ovary just spits out the egg very soon after.
> 
> Finding that my body is very uncooperative because I only get a high cervix in the morning and it was only soft and open for like 4 hours. Obviously I pounced on my husband at that moment and had to beg and use my angry voice but being in cycle 4 now I'm just annoyed by the whole process and he is too. He actually said "why are we going to try, it's not going to happen." poor guy had lost faith already.
> Hope that was enough because I have creamy cm now which is useless.
> 
> The joys of TTC. Ugh

Haha so glad you watched it! It has some hilarious moments but also very informative! 

Awww your poor hubby! It WILL happen, I'm pretty sure it will! I know women who it seemed impossible to and now they've kids. You're only on cycle 4 (that's the number it took my sister and friend to get pregnant) so it's so soon to give up hope! 

I also do the begging part, it's kinda funny how we have to beg for sex! You all are such beautiful women these guys are crazy! :p who can resist them red plump lips? ;)


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> Yes - positive vibes - exactly! :)
> 
> I did mean to answer you wannab but mommy said it perfectly. They don't tend to mean too much after confirming o. Some women get an implantation dip - temp drops then comes back up, but I don't think many get this. And you are my sick buddy- unfortunately. In fact my temp is way high today cause I was up all night coughing and blowing nose, ugh! Sore throat is gone now so at least that's something?
> 
> Trr hurray for the tww! Great job noting your cp and acting accordingly ! And creamy cm after o is a good sign so now begins the wait ... How am I only still 5dpo!?


Bee- I've heard that cold symptoms are early pregnancy signs so this is a GOOD sign!!! Maybe you're just about to implant!! I'm hopeful for you and crossing my fingers, and my toes for you! (I know toes sound kinda gross but I did just paint them last night!):hugs:


----------



## Trr

I also tried soft cups this cycle. Only 2 times as we were bd'ing every other day and I feel like when my cervix is low and hard, no point of sending the troops into a losing battle. My everything is crossed now


----------



## gina236

Bee, colds are a symptom because when you are pregnant your immune system slows down so your body doesn't attack the baby thinking it's a foreign object so you probably did catch something from someone but that could mean your immune system isn't at its best because of a little something in there!! FX for you!


----------



## ajr1990

trying not to test so early like I have been all other cycles. We are not on TTC cycle #5 after the first miscarriage and I'm just so tired of it all. I really do feel discouraged so needed to re-think it all. I needed to re-focus all my attention back to family and my life.. not TTC. It can become quite exhausting to only be thinking about TTC all day and ALLLLL NIGHT. I was becoming irritated at my husband and my children daily and TTC was consuming my life. 
So this cycle I've taken a more related approach.. a bit to much I almost missed my O ..OPPS! We did get BD day before and day of O though, I guess those are the days that count.
I am dpo 3 and plan to keep busy over the next few weeks. I really have no plans to test until closer to when af is due or even only if I'm late. 
I have plans to finish a few shawls(knitting), spring.. in this case FALL.. cleaning lol, keeping busy with the kids activities and holidays. 
Anyone else around 3dpo and not plan on testing until closer to af?


----------



## ksquared726

Hello, TWW!! You're looking beautiful! Officially 1dpo today. Managed to BD last night with some difficulty (DH was a trooper when I told him it was O day and the last time we had to BD for a while, I promise). Did 1 more opk this morning and it was definitely negative. Still have that strong O pain on my right side but this is consistent with last cycle. The egg must really burst out of there like a cannonball! 

I'm just so relieved that it happened and not too many days later than last cycle. CD 23, ugh. The cycle of my bfp I didn't O until CD 33. I think I'm going to watch the great sperm race like you ladies so I can keep my hopes down. I'd much rather think I'm out and there's no chance and be right. In fact I felt that way the whole tww when I got my bfp. I've shed many tears over BFNs after having false hope. 

Anyway, I probably won't be an Oct tester anymore but I'll still hang out if that's ok. I'll be testing maybe Nov. 5, depending on if I'm brave enough. FX to the ladies who are closer to testing!!


----------



## ciz

Sore throat in the morning but it had to last until expected af day was one sign for me =) 

Opks gone darker again like an emotional roller coaster of yay booo yay booo haha. No ewcm which is odd. Starting a bit of cramping again. Ah well tonight's bd night =) soon as dd is asleep.


----------



## Trr

ksquared726 said:


> Hello, TWW!! You're looking beautiful! Officially 1dpo today. Managed to BD last night with some difficulty (DH was a trooper when I told him it was O day and the last time we had to BD for a while, I promise). Did 1 more opk this morning and it was definitely negative. Still have that strong O pain on my right side but this is consistent with last cycle. The egg must really burst out of there like a cannonball!
> 
> I'm just so relieved that it happened and not too many days later than last cycle. CD 23, ugh. The cycle of my bfp I didn't O until CD 33. I think I'm going to watch the great sperm race like you ladies so I can keep my hopes down. I'd much rather think I'm out and there's no chance and be right. In fact I felt that way the whole tww when I got my bfp. I've shed many tears over BFNs after having false hope.
> 
> Anyway, I probably won't be an Oct tester anymore but I'll still hang out if that's ok. I'll be testing maybe Nov. 5, depending on if I'm brave enough. FX to the ladies who are closer to testing!!

Welcome to waiting. 

I'll be testing around the same time. I'm in the November testers group. Come on over.


----------



## ksquared726

Ajr - Yes, me too! I'm in a similar situation being post-miscarriage so with the exception of the happy vibes I get during the fertile window, I do feel very discouraged about it all. And certainly not so innocent and hopeful about the ease of getting a bfp in the first place, and then that getting a bfp means I'll actually have a baby in the end. It's a harsh reality that many of us go through and it does suck a lot of the joy and fun out of it. I'm still working toward #1, after a year and 3 months of trying.

But today, in this moment, I'm feeling happy. Because I finally achieved O with unpredictable, long cycles and our timing was good. We did our best so there is a chance that we'll get our rainbow this cycle. If not, I've already been working at this for so long so it'll just be one more cycle closer to victory.


----------



## ajr1990

I found this interesting, my temp have been raising a bit higher each month.. Anyone else have this happen? Even my ovulation 'dip' was way smaller/higher temp.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## squirrel.

Beemeck: hope your cold is a BFP sign for you. I was ill with HFM and a high fever in my TWW with my daughter. Hopefully this is it for you!

Ksquared: welcome to the TWW! Hope this is your BFP cycle. Waiting so long to ovulate is so frustrating and draining. I have long unpredictable cycles too. Soy has been helping me ovulate earlier. Have you ever tried it?

I'm 8dpo today and sooooooooo tired! Had some fleeting sideboob pain and like five minutes of uterine cramping earlier, but other than that I'm just tired. I reckon I'm tired due to stress rather than anything else. If I had conceived his cycle then I reckon inplantation would be happening today or tomorrow (I get BFPs on 11dpo usually and once on 10dpo). So nothing I'm feeling now could even be related to pregnancy yet. Still feeling pessimistic about this cycle. Too tired to think about it :haha:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151024_172733-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151024_172733-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Ladies would you say this is neg or positive? I'm edging towards still neg but second opinions please


----------



## beemeck

Thanks ladies ! Everyone is so glad I'm sick that I have to giggle and it makes me feel better :) now it would be extra awesome to get a bfp so that I'm not going through this in vain. 

Gina - I didn't know that about the immune system but that makes sense ! I've also mentioned the horrible cystic acne I've been having lately, and as of a few days ago they seem to have gotten infected and hurt really bad! So maybe that's something ? But wouldn't it be too early for anything to affected? If I'm not even implanted then it's like my body doesn't even know there's anything different, right? 

Maybe I need to watch the great sperm race ! And that book you recommended squirrel! I also have a background in biology so I remember learning all about the nitty gritty down to the mitosis and meiosis but I needed a brush up lol. 

Ajr welcome back girl! Glad you are being more relaxed. I too need to stop letting it consume by life - just haven't figured out how yet :/ 

Ksquared yay! There must be something in the water - I feel like EVERYone o'ed later this month! 

Squirrel - glad it's going by quick for you ! Hoping you get a surprise bfp ;) 

So the other thing I noticed today is something I've seen on these threads before but always wondered about it cause I thought it sounded so odd. But I officially have had a teeny bit of yellow cm... Having loads of cm today and the teensiest bit was yellow ??


----------



## beemeck

Ciz! You made me laugh about your hot and cold opks. I would say still neg :/ mine did the same thing to me this month and it was driving me nuts !


----------



## beemeck

Oh and I meant to say - yes stay on with us k and Trr. In fact I kinda wanna extend this thread into nov since it's so lucky and filled with amazing ladies ...!


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz: I'd still say negative :hugs: I really hope it goes positive for you super soon!!

Beemeck: I've had that with several cycles before - some BFN and some BFP. Hopefully it's a good sign for you.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ciz, I agree with squirrel. Negative but definitely heading in the right direction. Xx

Bee, I've seen so many posts about getting poorly in the TWW which leads to BFP. Good luck for upcoming testing. Xx


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. Ye I was still edging neg think it was the control line throwing me. Got pinching/cramping happening today so fingers crossed


----------



## squirrel.

What cycle day are you ciz?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, I just saw your chart overlay. Looking pretty awesome! Xx


----------



## campn

Ciz- How long did you hold your pee!? Cause I feel like it's almost positive! Try testing again after a 4 hours hold and I'm betting you get a positive by tomorrow! 

K- I understand your pain, I'm only 4 cycles in and I'm exhausted... My cycles are long and unpredictable (temping helps!) but it is soul draining. I can't sleep that good anymore especially when I'm testing... It changes you into this crazy person that you never thought was in there! 

My DH was complaining about all the stress too, he says he felt like BD was his second job. You see everyone you know with so many kids and you think oh it must be so easy.


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> What cycle day are you ciz?

Cd 22 hun - long cycles averaging 39 days atm so I really can't be far off. 



campn said:


> Ciz- How long did you hold your pee!? Cause I feel like it's almost positive! Try testing again after a 4 hours hold and I'm betting you get a positive by tomorrow!
> 
> K- I understand your pain, I'm only 4 cycles in and I'm exhausted... My cycles are long and unpredictable (temping helps!) but it is soul draining. I can't sleep that good anymore especially when I'm testing... It changes you into this crazy person that you never thought was in there!
> 
> My DH was complaining about all the stress too, he says he felt like BD was his second job. You see everyone you know with so many kids and you think oh it must be so easy.

That was about a 4 hour hold hun around 5pm so I'm trying to hold on till 10pm till my next one =)


----------



## gina236

beemeck said:


> Thanks ladies ! Everyone is so glad I'm sick that I have to giggle and it makes me feel better :) now it would be extra awesome to get a bfp so that I'm not going through this in vain.
> 
> Gina - I didn't know that about the immune system but that makes sense ! I've also mentioned the horrible cystic acne I've been having lately, and as of a few days ago they seem to have gotten infected and hurt really bad! So maybe that's something ? But wouldn't it be too early for anything to affected? If I'm not even implanted then it's like my body doesn't even know there's anything different, right?
> 
> Maybe I need to watch the great sperm race ! And that book you recommended squirrel! I also have a background in biology so I remember learning all about the nitty gritty down to the mitosis and meiosis but I needed a brush up lol.
> 
> Ajr welcome back girl! Glad you are being more relaxed. I too need to stop letting it consume by life - just haven't figured out how yet :/
> 
> Ksquared yay! There must be something in the water - I feel like EVERYone o'ed later this month!
> 
> Squirrel - glad it's going by quick for you ! Hoping you get a surprise bfp ;)
> 
> So the other thing I noticed today is something I've seen on these threads before but always wondered about it cause I thought it sounded so odd. But I officially have had a teeny bit of yellow cm... Having loads of cm today and the teensiest bit was yellow ??

I don't think it's too early. Your body knows the second a fertilized egg is there. With my CP I knew at 1 dpo. Started getting nauseous and just had this nagging feeling that I was. It wasn't like the normal hopeful feeling, it was just a gut feeling. So it's never too early. Your body knows things you don't ;)


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> I've heard that too! But unfortunately I was around someone with the same symptoms Thursday and then Friday - bam. So I think that's probably what it is? Are you o'ing soon? I'm so excited for you to use the soft cups - been reading about more and more success using them! I use mine every month for af so maybe next cycle I'll try it too for ttc.

My opks looked like they were heading in the right direction and now just a hint of a 2nd line. I am so sick of this month afted month, but hopefully this is our last month. I am very excited to try the softcups. I hope that's just what we need to achieve our goal.

Ciz- I bet it's positive later this evening. That's so close that I'd bd anyway.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille so glad you got the softcups and I hope they work for you!!!!


----------



## beemeck

Ugh I'm feeling feverish - I know, I'm just the most pitiful creature ever today. This is one time I'm not jelly of all the gals with kids - I've done almost nothing all day! But I did just check my temp and it's 99.8 so it's either on the way to a fever or hopefully just fighting this off. Either way it destroys the small shred of hope I had about this mornings high temp - only because that has been different than all my other charts. I figured it had to do with being sick but now it's confirmed. Sigh.


----------



## squirrel.

Beemeck this was my cycle with my daughter. The missing temp on 6dpo was because it was two degrees higher than my normal post-o temps. I was really sick with HFM for a few days and then in the end my temp actually went down on 10dpo. I was so sure I was out, but I got my BFP, even with the temp drop. Post-O temps can mean anything and nothing all at the same time; as long as your temps are above coverline, everything is still fine!

Getting ill in the TWW is a great sign. EPF (early pregnancy factor), a hormone, is released almost immediately after conception and it acts to suppress the immune response in the woman so that her body doesn't attack the fertilised egg/developing-blastocyst. It takes a few days to have an effect, but often women can get ill at this stage of their TWW. You are right in that window; I really hope it means you have a little future-person in there getting settled in for the next nine months.

Try not to be disheartened!
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beemeck

This was so helpful Charlotte (using that since I love that name) and so sweet of you. Hey maybe it's a little Charlotte ;)


----------



## ksquared726

squirrel. said:


> Beemeck: hope your cold is a BFP sign for you. I was ill with HFM and a high fever in my TWW with my daughter. Hopefully this is it for you!
> 
> Ksquared: welcome to the TWW! Hope this is your BFP cycle. Waiting so long to ovulate is so frustrating and draining. I have long unpredictable cycles too. Soy has been helping me ovulate earlier. Have you ever tried it?
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and sooooooooo tired! Had some fleeting sideboob pain and like five minutes of uterine cramping earlier, but other than that I'm just tired. I reckon I'm tired due to stress rather than anything else. If I had conceived his cycle then I reckon inplantation would be happening today or tomorrow (I get BFPs on 11dpo usually and once on 10dpo). So nothing I'm feeling now could even be related to pregnancy yet. Still feeling pessimistic about this cycle. Too tired to think about it :haha:

Thank you! I haven't tried soy, but I have used Vitex and thankfully it works for me. I think next cycle (if there is one) I will start Vitex earlier. I'm a little nervous to try soy but it does seem to work for some people, so maybe I will try it sometime!



campn said:


> Ciz- How long did you hold your pee!? Cause I feel like it's almost positive! Try testing again after a 4 hours hold and I'm betting you get a positive by tomorrow!
> 
> K- I understand your pain, I'm only 4 cycles in and I'm exhausted... My cycles are long and unpredictable (temping helps!) but it is soul draining. I can't sleep that good anymore especially when I'm testing... It changes you into this crazy person that you never thought was in there!
> 
> My DH was complaining about all the stress too, he says he felt like BD was his second job. You see everyone you know with so many kids and you think oh it must be so easy.

I know, I am so glad that I started temping. It's the one mostly reliable thing as far as confirming O. And it was my first sign of a bfp back in June when my temp suddenly went up at 12dpo. I do feel so relieved that I'm no longer pre-O and having to bug DH! I try to spare him from the stress of it so that he's more in the mood to BD, but yeah he gets stressed about all of this too. 

I've joined the Novemeber thread but I agree, this thread has been pretty lucky! Hope the good luck continues!


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that too! But unfortunately I was around someone with the same symptoms Thursday and then Friday - bam. So I think that's probably what it is? Are you o'ing soon? I'm so excited for you to use the soft cups - been reading about more and more success using them! I use mine every month for af so maybe next cycle I'll try it too for ttc.
> 
> My opks looked like they were heading in the right direction and now just a hint of a 2nd line. I am so sick of this month afted month, but hopefully this is our last month. I am very excited to try the softcups. I hope that's just what we need to achieve our goal.
> 
> Ciz- I bet it's positive later this evening. That's so close that I'd bd anyway.Click to expand...

Nope not postive if anything went lighter again lol we bd anyway just incase hehe x


----------



## rebecca822

BostonLover89 said:


> Awesome Rebecca! We can be pregnancy buddies! Yay!

:)

When's your due date? I calculated that mine is July 1


----------



## BostonLover89

rebecca822 said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Rebecca! We can be pregnancy buddies! Yay!
> 
> :)
> 
> When's your due date? I calculated that mine is July 1Click to expand...

Hahahah same! :winkwink: how awesome! 

How are you feeling? I'm still having those cramps, I'm hoping that's normal though! Google has me stuck in a rabbit hole, some articles say it's normal while others list a handful of terrible things it could mean :shrug:


----------



## BostonLover89

beemeck said:


> This was so helpful Charlotte (using that since I love that name) and so sweet of you. Hey maybe it's a little Charlotte ;)

I second squirrel! I was starting to get sick feeling earlier in the week!


----------



## rebecca822

BostonLover89 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Rebecca! We can be pregnancy buddies! Yay!
> 
> :)
> 
> When's your due date? I calculated that mine is July 1Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahah same! :winkwink: how awesome!
> 
> How are you feeling? I'm still having those cramps, I'm hoping that's normal though! Google has me stuck in a rabbit hole, some articles say it's normal while others list a handful of terrible things it could mean :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty good! I have spotting since Thursday and cramps all day today. I'm also pretty nervous but I'm on progesterone so I know I'm doing all I can. 
Second beta is Monday.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ciz, I would say that will be positive really really soon! 

Oh Bee, I am with you, cycle buddy - as you said, we're sick buddies too right now :hugs: Been sneezing, have a streaming nose, puffy eyes, scratchy throat and this is day 3 now. It's almost like hayfever/pollen allergies but I also feel like garbage along with it. Then I'll be ok for a few hours and then it hits again! My sinuses hurt so bad yesterday it hurt to chew food! Like, my teeth hurt and all under my eyes. I have been Googling and this could SOOOO be a promising for us! I have read so many posts about ladies with sinus issues and colds etc a week before their BFP. Come on beans! :dust:


----------



## ajr1990

Baby is sick threw up at two am which meant a him and I were up for the day.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151025_105518-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151025_105518-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Oh come on lmao this is crazy!!


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151025_105518-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151025_105518-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Oh come on lmao this is crazy!!

That's how mine are looking too :brat:. It is so freaking frustrating. I was relying on my body to O on time, but of course life doesn't work that way.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine did that with dd. went totally negative. then bam! positive.


and bee i don't know about allergies before but omg, once i was pregnant with this one? my allergies went up like ten fold. i've been having sneeze attacks all morning.


----------



## ciz

Isn't it just lol my lower back has been killing for the past 2 days along with headaches from hell. Pinching left side ovary today..not sure if I'm having ewcm because we bd last night


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ajr1990 said:


> Baby is sick threw up at two am which meant a him and I were up for the day.

Sorry your baby is sick too. My little girl was sick at about 7am this morning all over the kitchen floor. :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151025_105518-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151025_105518-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Oh come on lmao this is crazy!!

I gave up using OPKs and just temped. They drove me crazy month after month. FX'd your ovulation comes soon honey. Waiting to ovulate is such a stress. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear about the sick babies. So upsetting when they're ill - especially vomiting! The absolute worst! Hope they get better soon.

Ciz and Smille: how frustrating for you both that your OPKs are messing you around. They can change really suddenly and are susceptible to urine dilution etc. Hopefully ovulation is just round the corner for both of you. Waiting for irregular ovulation is so tiring

9dpo today and I came close to caving! I'm glad I didn't, as I know it would be a BFN even if I were pregnant. I hope I can hold out tomorrow on 10dpo, but I have a feeling I may crack! We'll see! Temp highest it's been in a while. Still no symptoms other than very fleeting painful breasts along the sides and the occasional uterine or ovarian twinge. Yesterday I was beyond exhausted, but today I don't feel too bad thankfully. I knew it must have been stress related as today is a lot less stressed (apart from locking myself and the kids out and needing to get a locksmith in!) and I feel less tired.


----------



## beemeck

Hi all - I'm feeling human again. Last night my fever kept creeping up and up and after sleeping 4 hours the night before, I still was unable to fall asleep. I caved and took a Tylenol pm which I'm really hoping won't mess anything up. I know it's crazy to think it would considering I work with many drug addicted mothers - so if heroin doesn't stop implantation from happening, I doubt Tylenol will. So I sweated my fever out most of the night and woke up clammy. I knew my temp would be down and it was. Still trying to analyze all of it of course but I know post o temps don't really matter. I'm just glad to feel better! 

Ciz and smille- I swear my opks did that to me this month too ... I was like is this some sort of game !? 

Wannab hope you are feeling better!

Mommy interesting point about the sneezing. I have been sneezing a ton although it's not much more than I usually do. 

Squirrel- good job not testing. I have started at 9 dpo most months and I just can't anymore. It's too early. So excited for you tomorrow though ....


----------



## ciz

Teeny Weeny said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151025_105518-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151025_105518-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Oh come on lmao this is crazy!!
> 
> I gave up using OPKs and just temped. They drove me crazy month after month. FX'd your ovulation comes soon honey. Waiting to ovulate is such a stress. :hugs:Click to expand...

I was going to try temping this time but I got flu as soon as my period finished then my DD was ill then her sleep was bad again so I've just stuck with opks again. If this month's a bust then try temping next time xx


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> Hi all - I'm feeling human again. Last night my fever kept creeping up and up and after sleeping 4 hours the night before, I still was unable to fall asleep. I caved and took a Tylenol pm which I'm really hoping won't mess anything up. I know it's crazy to think it would considering I work with many drug addicted mothers - so if heroin doesn't stop implantation from happening, I doubt Tylenol will. So I sweated my fever out most of the night and woke up clammy. I knew my temp would be down and it was. Still trying to analyze all of it of course but I know post o temps don't really matter. I'm just glad to feel better!
> 
> Ciz and smille- I swear my opks did that to me this month too ... I was like is this some sort of game !?
> 
> Wannab hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Mommy interesting point about the sneezing. I have been sneezing a ton although it's not much more than I usually do.
> 
> Squirrel- good job not testing. I have started at 9 dpo most months and I just can't anymore. It's too early. So excited for you tomorrow though ....

It's so odd I've never had this problem before I usually get like text book ewcm then I start with opks sure enough nice juicy postive happens. I know this is Halloween month but I'd like the treat please lmao


----------



## ajr1990

Teeny Weeny said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Baby is sick threw up at two am which meant a him and I were up for the day.
> 
> Sorry your baby is sick too. My little girl was sick at about 7am this morning all over the kitchen floor. :dohh:Click to expand...

((Hugs)) 
Have two throwing up do far. Ds#2 only threw up once then I got gravol in him. Baby threw up 5 times :( had to call nurses line to get gravol dosage for his weight. Poor little ones.. Just waiting for it to hit my other son..then me


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh no. Let's hope it doesn't spread to you all. I hope your little ones are better soon. Xx


----------



## Trr

officially 3dpo. Got my crosshairs this morning. Now I wait. 

Hope everyone is feeling Better soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

If you ladies do wind up moving to Nov I'd love to join and follow and root you all on


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies I'm so confused. My Dr did a blood test as you all know and it came back at 4 on my third draw after a slow rise. My Dr said to expect bleeding in the next day or so. So went home and waited and waited and today still no bleeding. I had one test left so I took it, just to convince myself it was over and I would start bleeding. I got this, do you ladies see it?! Even my husband sees it and he can almost never see anything. I'm calling my Dr first thing tomorrow morning because now I'm freaked out over the thought of a molar pregnancy. Has anyone had this happen? Anyone know of another cause for this?! Faulty test? Even if my levels had stopped at 4, it's impossible for a level of 4 to trigger a tests, even a FRER. I'm so confused and honestly a little angry (mainly at that things have been so insane this cycle) 

https://i.imgur.com/iM886b5.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/xcjDYbn.jpg


----------



## ciz

NavyLadybug said:


> Ladies I'm so confused. My Dr did a blood test as you all know and it came back at 4 on my third draw after a slow rise. My Dr said to expect bleeding in the next day or so. So went home and waited and waited and today still no bleeding. I had one test left so I took it, just to convince myself it was over and I would start bleeding. I got this, do you ladies see it?! Even my husband sees it and he can almost never see anything. I'm calling my Dr first thing tomorrow morning because now I'm freaked out over the thought of a molar pregnancy. Has anyone had this happen? Anyone know of another cause for this?! Faulty test? Even if my levels had stopped at 4, it's impossible for a level of 4 to trigger a tests, even a FRER. I'm so confused and honestly a little angry (mainly at that things have been so insane this cycle)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iM886b5.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/xcjDYbn.jpg

Hmm not sure hun I see the line but it might left over hormone. The last early mc I had. I started bleeding even knew when I passed the embryo cause I had contraction type cramps. The day of my scan which was the 4 days after my bleed I was still getting a blazing postive line on frer but the test stick in hospital was neg?! Scan showed no sign of pregnancy so all had passed. Couple days later I tested again was still get a good line it wasn't until week and half my tests were neg. 

That's just my experience hun . Hope you get some answers. Xxx


----------



## ciz

Well ladies all opks taken today are light but oddly my cervix is open? So maybe I missed the surge


----------



## Trr

ciz said:


> Well ladies all opks taken today are light but oddly my cervix is open? So maybe I missed the surge

If you have EWCM, I would get to BDing. It's possible you had a very short surge or the urine was diluted and gave you a lighter result.


----------



## Trr

Navy- I see the line too but unfortunately I have no insight into what's going on. Keep us updated please and good luck fleeting your answers.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Will have to look up molar pregnancy never heard of it hun but totally see that line


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommy, a molar pregnancy is when the egg implanted to deeply and often it causes miscarriage type symptoms (such as an HCG drop, spotting, cramping, etc) but instead of actually miscarriage it implants deeper and can cause cancer or even the need for a hysterectomy


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I do see the line, hun. Could it be left over hormones? 

OH ladies, OPKs can be so frustrating! Mine were dark, then light, then STARK white, and I was seriously at the end of my tether. Then suddenly, boom, positive. I don't think I ever have a line of steady progressing OPKs, there are always some darker negatives, and then a blank one! So annoying. Hang on in there and BD like madwomen in the meantime. 

I hope you're feeling better soon Bee! Taking Tylenol would sooo not make a difference but you know what we're like, us paranoid ones. I passed on a dessert today because it had coconut rum in it *just in case* :haha:

Well my sinuses and cold symptoms were again awful all morning, then passed by midday :shrug: It's so odd. Had some little stinging/pulling pains in my lower tummy. Bit crampy. Really tired. But I guess it's too much too early!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It shouldn't be leftover hormones, my HCG had dropped to 4 last week, which is impossible to trigger a test and is considered "not pregnant" since its under 5. I'm so confused, I just want to cry


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Navy :hugs: poor you! Fluctuating hormones can also happen in a miscarriages without them being ectopic or molar. I'd go to the doctor to rule out either of those. I'm really sorry you're going through this. How awful


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:hugs: I so understand you feeling this way hun. I do see the line, but I had to look really really hard to see it, and push my laptop lid back. So could it be an evap? Have you got another test to take with tomorrow?

:hugs: I am sure it's not a molar pregnancy hun. It's so easy to jump to a bad conclusion - I know I don't know much, and I am not doctor, but I know I have decided I have a number of bad things in the past and they have never happened. The mind can make us believe all sorts. I hope you're okay. I'll say try not to worry but I know it's hard not to. Lots of positive vibes and love to you Navy x


----------



## NavyLadybug

I do have one more test, but I want to save it for Tuesday. I know my Dr won't be able to squeeze me in tomorrow so I want to give it 48 hours and see if it significantly darkens or disappears so that i can take both with me when she can get me in. I'm 99% positive it's not an evap since theirs color and the water test didn't wash it away and I also noticed it before it dried, not after. I'm all over the place atm, part of me wants to hope the Dr was wrong and it's a true :bfp:, part of me wants to just start bleeding and get it over with and another part of me is the part that's freaking out over molars and another part of me is numb and confused. Hopefully my Dr can squeeze me in this week or at the very least order another blood draw and see what's happening there.

My best friend brought up "Vanishing Twin", anyone have more info or experience on that?


----------



## squirrel.

Navy vanishing twin can cause levels to drop a bit before increasing again, but they wouldn't drop to 4 sadly. I think this is when levels are established and they drop a little (but still in line with expected levels for a single pregnancy at that gestation) or stay the same for a few days and then jump back up again. I think along with the levels dropping to 4 and the strength of your new test line, it's probably not a vanishing twin case :hugs: sorry. I really hope that you get an answer soon as I can only imagine how hard it is to be in limbo over this.


----------



## campn

Navy- From what I understand FRER are designed to pick ANY amount of hcg, even less than 4, and maybe your levels decreased then went up again to 5 then are decreasing again. Maybe try a less sensitive test than FRER cause if you are just miscarrigying it'll still give you positives. I don't think you should stress about it, I think it'll start going negative in a few days. :hugs: sorry you're not having the best week!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Navy, please let us know how you get on :hugs:

How are we all ladies?

Had a temp spike this morning. Could this be a good sign? :wacko: Or bad? 
SS fun! - Had AF cramps last night for about an hour, lying in bed. They weren't painful but uncomfortable and I was worried for a moment that AF was going to come early. Was sniffly again when I woke up this morning, slept like a LOG and had a really long-winded, clear dream of a fox stuck in the house (haha.) Just seen that vivid dreams is a sign. Oh isn't this 2ww so bloody fun. Constantly second guessing! Making my bloody head ache!


----------



## ciz

Well my cervix has been open since yesterday I've had a little ewcm no where near as much as I usually would. Haven't done a opk yet so will see but yesterday I was feeling pinching on left side so maybe I am ovulating?! We bd yesterday eve just incase


----------



## Teeny Weeny

If you are confident with cervical changes I find this a better indicator than OPKs. The subtle changes our bodies give us work so well in trying to time BDing. Hoping this is it and hoping the TWW passes quickly. Xx


----------



## frangi33

AF was due yesterday but didn't show. I popped to shops on way into work this morn and bought a test. Did a nice hold until morning break but the test was faulty and didn't even show control line. Now I've gotta get another test and do another hold!


----------



## gina236

Faulty tests are the absolute worst! Especially after spending good money on them. Hope the next one works and you get that bfp!!


----------



## praying4no2

frangi33 said:


> AF was due yesterday but didn't show. I popped to shops on way into work this morn and bought a test. Did a nice hold until morning break but the test was faulty and didn't even show control line. Now I've gotta get another test and do another hold!

FX for you. That must have been nerve wracking!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh GOD, faulty tests! As if we need anymore stress! Can't wait to see how your next test turns out :dust: Good luck!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Called my Dr this morning as soon as they opened, I originally had an appt for this Friday (but canceled when the HCG reading came back at 4) and luckily my appt was still available since I canceled last Friday. So she squeezed me back into the same block which is at 10AM this Friday.


----------



## frangi33

Thanks ladies its so wonderful that you're so supportful. 

I will be testing again this afternoon, I got a BFN on a cb when AF was due yesterday so I'm not too excited but I am usually like clockwork so it gives me some hope. 

Navy that's great news that you got your appointment back my doctors wouldn't have been able to offer me that! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mommyxofxone

NavyLadybug said:


> Called my Dr this morning as soon as they opened, I originally had an appt for this Friday (but canceled when the HCG reading came back at 4) and luckily my appt was still available since I canceled last Friday. So she squeezed me back into the same block which is at 10AM this Friday.

so glad you got your appt back. how are you feeling?





frangi- ugh faulty tests!!! i'm so sorry!!! and cbs aren't as sensitive as frer. 


afm- teaching appt this am, bloodwork etc.


----------



## Smille24

frangi33 said:


> Thanks ladies its so wonderful that you're so supportful.
> 
> I will be testing again this afternoon, I got a BFN on a cb when AF was due yesterday so I'm not too excited but I am usually like clockwork so it gives me some hope.
> 
> Navy that's great news that you got your appointment back my doctors wouldn't have been able to offer me that! Fingers crossed for you x

CB aren't that sensitive and usually show up days after an frer. Good luck hun!


----------



## Smille24

I'm hoping and praying for a positive opk soon. Last night I had a tiny bit of ewcm...I'll take that over none. I'm getting impatient and putting way too much pressure on myself. My opks are getting a little darker, but I'm about to give up on them.


----------



## praying4no2

I'm out everyone. The witch arrived right on schedule and in time for Halloween. I'll look forward to more BFPs in this thread and the November thread.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mommy, frankly I'm irritated. Mainly at my body and its mixed signals than anything else. Just moody/emotional today because I'm frustrated.


----------



## ciz

NavyLadybug said:


> Mommy, frankly I'm irritated. Mainly at my body and its mixed signals than anything else. Just moody/emotional today because I'm frustrated.

I understand that emotion entirely. All you want is just a clear answer like now. Such a horrible feeling I don't wish it on anyone xxx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good morning ladies, happy Monday (those two words shouldn't be allowed in the same sentence).

A huge congrats on all the BFP's!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months <3

Navy, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this and I really hope you get some answers on Friday, keep us posted <3

Campn, come on up to NYC! Bring a jacket though because it's freezing.

Bee, how are you feeling? I've also heard that colds are a good BFP sign, FX.

Me: I'm trying not to get my hopes up but, usually by now (AF is due Wednesday) my boobs would be sore and they're not. My lower back has been really achy as well and the past few nights I've had some crazy vivid dreams. I'll have to wait until Thursday to test but, my I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## beemeck

hello ladies!!

smille and ciz - so sorry the opks are tricking you this month. I did notice the full moon last night and wondered if that explains all of these hot and cold opks and late ovulations! :wacko:

navy - I'm not sure I see a line other than a possible indent... but that being said, I totally support you wanting to get answers. When I had my cervical ectopic, my doctors were super diligent and I didn't understand why. I had bled a ton, but my cervix was closed so they monitored my HCG every 48 hours and to my utter shock they were still doubling. so you just really never know sometimes! good luck at your appt :hugs:

praying - so sorry for the witch. I'm sure that's one costume you won't want to see this halloween :growlmad:

how are all the other ladies?? squirrel did you test? 

AFM - again, feeling even better today. not out of the woods yet but def a lot better. 7 DPO. wanting to just stop temping since the sickness and fever got it all of whack, but I always regret that I didn't temp the month I got my BFP so I'd like to keep doing it for a point of reference. Testing on Friday... finally things will go faster now that I'm laying on my couch all day! busy week ahead. 

campn - I decided that if this month is my BFP, my announcement to SO will be different. At first, thanks to your pun, I was going to wrap up in toilet paper for when he got home from work and tell him I changed my costume to a mummy... but I just don't know that he would get it lol. Our costumes are skeletons due to an inside joke so I thought I could make a baby skeleton and tape it to the stomach of my costume at home. so much for trying not to get my hopes up, huh?


----------



## ajr1990

Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too


----------



## beemeck

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Good morning ladies, happy Monday (those two words shouldn't be allowed in the same sentence).
> 
> A huge congrats on all the BFP's!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months <3
> 
> Navy, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this and I really hope you get some answers on Friday, keep us posted <3
> 
> Campn, come on up to NYC! Bring a jacket though because it's freezing.
> 
> Bee, how are you feeling? I've also heard that colds are a good BFP sign, FX.
> 
> Me: I'm trying not to get my hopes up but, usually by now (AF is due Wednesday) my boobs would be sore and they're not. My lower back has been really achy as well and the past few nights I've had some crazy vivid dreams. I'll have to wait until Thursday to test but, my I have my fingers crossed.

ah so exciting! good for you for waiting... good luck. I'm hoping for many more testers this week too to distract me from my upcoming test!!

which reminds me - frangi any other news? Cbs take longer to show so if you're still late maybe a more sensitive test? ah FX for all!!!!


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too

it would be too early for temps to be down bc of AF so I wouldn't think anything of it!


----------



## Trr

beemeck said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too
> 
> it would be too early for temps to be down bc of AF so I wouldn't think anything of it!Click to expand...

I agree. Temp is still high so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## campn

Ttcbaby- when are you testing!?? I'm so excited for you!! Please be it!!! 


Bee- that's like the cutest way ever! And there's nothing wrong with getting your hopes up! I'm a firm believer in believing in order for it to come true! I feel good about this cycle for you!!! 

Ciz- I swear it must be the full moon! My DS is acting batsh** crazy! Hopefully you get that positive opk today! 

Afm- not the best weekend, my DH is on a business travel and DS woke up with an eye infection so I had to run to the walk in clinic... He's throwing the biggest tantrums ever too... I'm hoping maybe once he's feeling better he'd be nicer to me :p I'm hating temping now too... I almost stopped temping now cause my sleep is messed up because I wake up crazy hours to give him antibiotics... At least all the crazy is distracting me from testing day! It's going up fast!


----------



## beemeck

oh no! so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Must be extra hard with DH away!! :cry: Hopefully the meds get him back to himself in no time :hugs: It will make the week fly by I'm sure- busy busy!

so I'm having they yellow CM again today. I decided to look it up, actually worrying about an infection since my immune system clearly shit the bed this past week.... and instead I found a lot of evidence that it could be....implantation? ugh, so mad that I read that. of course a lot of women said they experienced it and not been pregnant, but all I need to hear is one (let alone many) say that they had it before their BFP and I lose all sense of reality. Hurry up Friday, before the TWW steals my last ounce of sanity! :wacko:


----------



## Trr

beemeck said:


> oh no! so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Must be extra hard with DH away!! :cry: Hopefully the meds get him back to himself in no time :hugs: It will make the week fly by I'm sure- busy busy!
> 
> so I'm having they yellow CM again today. I decided to look it up, actually worrying about an infection since my immune system clearly shit the bed this past week.... and instead I found a lot of evidence that it could be....implantation? ugh, so mad that I read that. of course a lot of women said they experienced it and not been pregnant, but all I need to hear is one (let alone many) say that they had it before their BFP and I lose all sense of reality. Hurry up Friday, before the TWW steals my last ounce of sanity! :wacko:

EXACT same mistake I made. I have had a lot of creamy CM like a lot more then usual. I'm only 4dpo so of course I went to google and all these ladies everywhere got BFP when they had a lot of creamy CM. 

Really wish I didn't feel the need to look everything up. Technology is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## beemeck

totally trr! I always wonder how the older generations did without it, especially when it comes to ttc and pregnancy. once my doctors told me I was having a cervical ectopic, of course I scoured the internet. I got so much info quickly whereas before people would just be in the dark about so much! and then on top of it, not have anyone to vent to like we do here on BNB :hugs: but of course I've now convinced myself that I'm 6 months along with triplets, so it has it's downsides :haha:


----------



## ajr1990

Trr said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too
> 
> it would be too early for temps to be down bc of AF so I wouldn't think anything of it!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Temp is still high so I wouldn't be worried.Click to expand...


Not that high really .. Never even got my cover line as there is not a big shift in temps as all :/


----------



## gina236

Trr said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> oh no! so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Must be extra hard with DH away!! :cry: Hopefully the meds get him back to himself in no time :hugs: It will make the week fly by I'm sure- busy busy!
> 
> so I'm having they yellow CM again today. I decided to look it up, actually worrying about an infection since my immune system clearly shit the bed this past week.... and instead I found a lot of evidence that it could be....implantation? ugh, so mad that I read that. of course a lot of women said they experienced it and not been pregnant, but all I need to hear is one (let alone many) say that they had it before their BFP and I lose all sense of reality. Hurry up Friday, before the TWW steals my last ounce of sanity! :wacko:
> 
> EXACT same mistake I made. I have had a lot of creamy CM like a lot more then usual. I'm only 4dpo so of course I went to google and all these ladies everywhere got BFP when they had a lot of creamy CM.
> 
> Really wish I didn't feel the need to look everything up. Technology is both a blessing and a curse.Click to expand...

Not to get your hopes up more or anything :blush: but I had that in August when I had my chemical. Sooo much creamy CM. Never had that much before.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151026_145337.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151026_145337.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Doesn't look like it ladies =(


----------



## beemeck

oh wow.... :shrug: what CD are you? and when do you typically O? I am so lost when I can't chart stalk :winkwink:


----------



## Trr

ajr1990 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too
> 
> it would be too early for temps to be down bc of AF so I wouldn't think anything of it!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Temp is still high so I wouldn't be worried.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that high really .. Never even got my cover line as there is not a big shift in temps as all :/Click to expand...

Sometimes it can be just a couple of tenths of a degree change. Progesterone should still be pretty high as long as you don't have short luteal phases. I would keep temping. It will probably stay a little up for the next couple of days. 

My temp started dipping at 10dpo out of a 13day lutuel phase. So there is still time :) fx for you


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> oh wow.... :shrug: what CD are you? and when do you typically O? I am so lost when I can't chart stalk :winkwink:

Cd 24 today. Cycles usually average between 37 to 39 days. So I really should be seeing good lines now. I think if I have ov'd it happened last night just because of all the pinch/cramps that was going on because today I haven't felt any


----------



## Trr

gina236 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> oh no! so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Must be extra hard with DH away!! :cry: Hopefully the meds get him back to himself in no time :hugs: It will make the week fly by I'm sure- busy busy!
> 
> so I'm having they yellow CM again today. I decided to look it up, actually worrying about an infection since my immune system clearly shit the bed this past week.... and instead I found a lot of evidence that it could be....implantation? ugh, so mad that I read that. of course a lot of women said they experienced it and not been pregnant, but all I need to hear is one (let alone many) say that they had it before their BFP and I lose all sense of reality. Hurry up Friday, before the TWW steals my last ounce of sanity! :wacko:
> 
> EXACT same mistake I made. I have had a lot of creamy CM like a lot more then usual. I'm only 4dpo so of course I went to google and all these ladies everywhere got BFP when they had a lot of creamy CM.
> 
> Really wish I didn't feel the need to look everything up. Technology is both a blessing and a curse.Click to expand...
> 
> Not to get your hopes up more or anything :blush: but I had that in August when I had my chemical. Sooo much creamy CM. Never had that much before.Click to expand...

I usually have creamy cm after o but it just seems abundant. I totally have my hopes up now lol 
See... The Internet is evil. I have hope but not feeling as crazy as other cycles. TTC has drained the faith out of me. Hubby is feeling the same. We are going to keep going for it but really will be more surprised then anything where before we just expected that it would happen the moment we started not using protection.


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> oh wow.... :shrug: what CD are you? and when do you typically O? I am so lost when I can't chart stalk :winkwink:
> 
> Cd 24 today. Cycles usually average between 37 to 39 days. So I really should be seeing good lines now. I think if I have ov'd it happened last night just because of all the pinch/cramps that was going on because today I haven't felt anyClick to expand...


Do you chart?
My opk was so off this cycle.
Surge was so short I almost missed it, testing for days all negative.. Tested am on cd 16 totally negative .. I don't know why I tested again less then two hours after (premonition perhaps.. ) but I got a total positive, like no mistaking it.. tested when I got home less then two after after that.. Totally negative and every opk after that were so negative. Surge came and left in less then Two hours. In the last 5 months using opk never happen that fast for me.. But possibly similar happen to you? I totally almost missed.


----------



## joeybrooks

I had lots of lotiony CM before I got my BFP. I mean absolutely loads, I felt like I was leaking, kind of how a heavy AF feels. Here's hoping that it's a good sign for you!


----------



## ajr1990

Trr said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> Temp us down today. Just not feeling positive about this cycle at all. I got great sleep too
> 
> it would be too early for temps to be down bc of AF so I wouldn't think anything of it!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Temp is still high so I wouldn't be worried.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that high really .. Never even got my cover line as there is not a big shift in temps as all :/Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it can be just a couple of tenths of a degree change. Progesterone should still be pretty high as long as you don't have short luteal phases. I would keep temping. It will probably stay a little up for the next couple of days.
> 
> My temp started dipping at 10dpo out of a 13day lutuel phase. So there is still time :) fx for youClick to expand...

Thank you for your positivity


----------



## ajr1990

Wish I could say creamy cm was a good sign for me but for the last few cycles have had tones after ovulation .. It meant nothing for me. Even though I'm usually dry as a desert down there in the past after ovulation :/


----------



## beemeck

tbh, I always have a good deal of CM after O :/ I'm hardly ever dry at any point in my cycle :blush: 

but this is the first time I've ever noticed this yellow CM. I mean total TMI (really, gross) but it's like the same thing coming out of my nose right now, WTF :shrug:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee, I have read good things about yellow cm! Seriously I have.

And there is a sentence I never thought I would type in my life... :rofl:


----------



## beemeck

hi wannab! I'm always afraid that you are sleeping during the day here, but I don't why considering I was just in London a few months ago and I know the time difference isn't that great. :shrug:

I am feeling really good vibes about you this cycle, missy! less than a week until we get some answers.... :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello lovely :hugs: 

Where did you stay in London?! 

I am the same. When I wake up in the morning, a tumbleweed blows through this thread and I shout an echoey "helloooooo? Anyone out there?" and imagine you all snug in your beds :haha:

I hope you're right. I feel like total shit to be honest. Just can't decide if it's a virus or not! Just so tired, on off sniffles, and wanting to sleep for a thousand years. Could be the weather! It's sooo cold here it just makes me want to hibernate.

What day are you testing bee? I have a good vibe for you this cycle because of your little sniffles/illness you had! And now the magic yellow cm! This 2ww is so dragging...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> Ttcbaby- when are you testing!?? I'm so excited for you!! Please be it!!!
> 
> 
> Bee- that's like the cutest way ever! And there's nothing wrong with getting your hopes up! I'm a firm believer in believing in order for it to come true! I feel good about this cycle for you!!!
> 
> Ciz- I swear it must be the full moon! My DS is acting batsh** crazy! Hopefully you get that positive opk today!
> 
> Afm- not the best weekend, my DH is on a business travel and DS woke up with an eye infection so I had to run to the walk in clinic... He's throwing the biggest tantrums ever too... I'm hoping maybe once he's feeling better he'd be nicer to me :p I'm hating temping now too... I almost stopped temping now cause my sleep is messed up because I wake up crazy hours to give him antibiotics... At least all the crazy is distracting me from testing day! It's going up fast!

If AF doesn't show Wednesday, then I'll be testing Thursday FX. Funny enough on Thursday I'm going to a doctors apt with my cousin so I can sit in on the ultra sound, she's due in Feb. Sorry about the crap weekend, hope your baby boy feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Hi all, hope every thing is going well for you ladies! Trying to keep caught up, lol

Bee FX for you, anything out of the norm is always a good sign. Really hope it's your month. Super excited if you continue this thread, really would love to keep up with you all

Navy glad you have an appointment, really hope things go well for you :hugs:

Ajr, Mummy and Trr FX for you all.

CD 28, negative frers, no period, late compared to last few cycles, but still in my 'body is just being stubborn' window. Did not temp and husband kept me away from testing for O. Reaalllyyy regret trying to go as natural as possible this month.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Well I caved this morning and tested. BFNs as I expected, though one test gives me hope. Clearblue Plus are my favourite tests. I've never got a false positive line or if I get evaps they're definitely grey hours and hours after the test is done. They're also the ones that have given me the earliest result in all 4 of my pregnancies.

I always tweak pictures of my tests and the clearblue test showed a wisp of a shadow (so barely there it's probably in my imagination). I took the photo in the first few minutes, so it's definitely not an evap, but as it requires tweaking to bring it our and even then it's so faint, I don't think it's a BFP... but it does give me hope!

Then this evening I took another with relatively dilute pee and because the light was making it hard to take pictures of I took it out the casing (within the first 5 minutes of taking the test, so it wasn't an old test) and the faint line I was sure I was seeing in real life is there like a faint faint shadow to the eye and can only be shown by tweaking in photo form. I know you shouldn't take tests out of their casing... but if it's in the first few minutes after the ink has run then this shouldn't be able to miraculously make a line appear the instant you do it... should it? Breaking the rules of POAS 101 here, but I'm sure we've all done it :haha:

I'm not sure on any of this.... ugh! I'm pretty sure they're artefacts of tweaking and taking out the case... but I can't help but feel a bit hopeful for tomorrow! In 3 of 4 pregnancies I haven't got a BFP till 11dpo, so maybe...


ETA: I've taken clearblue strips out of their casing within the time limit in the past and haven't seen a line like this before...
 



Attached Files:







squinter tweaked.jpg
File size: 181.4 KB
Views: 24









out of case .jpg
File size: 212 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beemeck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hello lovely :hugs:
> 
> Where did you stay in London?!
> 
> I am the same. When I wake up in the morning, a tumbleweed blows through this thread and I shout an echoey "helloooooo? Anyone out there?" and imagine you all snug in your beds :haha:
> 
> I hope you're right. I feel like total shit to be honest. Just can't decide if it's a virus or not! Just so tired, on off sniffles, and wanting to sleep for a thousand years. Could be the weather! It's sooo cold here it just makes me want to hibernate.
> 
> What day are you testing bee? I have a good vibe for you this cycle because of your little sniffles/illness you had! And now the magic yellow cm! This 2ww is so dragging...

SO and I stayed in SOHO. we absolutely adored everything about London and hope to go back one day! 

I am blaming the weather for everything too. If it's under 80 degrees F, I'm cold - so I consider it freezing here now even though it's been pretty "lovely" fall like weather. I hope you don't have a virus. I know mine is on the way out - besides blowing my nose today I feel normal otherwise - so hopefully things get on the mend for you too!

I'll be testing Friday at 11DPO before a halloween party we have that night. When will you test? Saturday??


----------



## Conundrum

I can see the tweaked one :dance: hopefully they start getting darker! GL


----------



## beemeck

Conundrum said:


> Hi all, hope every thing is going well for you ladies! Trying to keep caught up, lol
> 
> Bee FX for you, anything out of the norm is always a good sign. Really hope it's your month. Super excited if you continue this thread, really would love to keep up with you all
> 
> Navy glad you have an appointment, really hope things go well for you :hugs:
> 
> Ajr, Mummy and Trr FX for you all.
> 
> CD 28, negative frers, no period, late compared to last few cycles, but still in my 'body is just being stubborn' window. Did not temp and husband kept me away from testing for O. Reaalllyyy regret trying to go as natural as possible this month.

aw conundrum, I always go back and forth at the start of each cycle as to whether I want to be relaxed and not track everything or to continue tracking. I always go with tracking because I'm so Type A, but some cycles I do wish that I hadn't. Grass is always greener I guess. Still holding out hope for you! always hope until Af arrives!! FX :hugs:


----------



## gina236

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I caved this morning and tested. BFNs as I expected, though one test gives me hope. Clearblue Plus are my favourite tests. I've never got a false positive line or if I get evaps they're definitely grey hours and hours after the test is done. They're also the ones that have given me the earliest result in all 4 of my pregnancies.
> 
> I always tweak pictures of my tests and the clearblue test showed a wisp of a shadow (so barely there it's probably in my imagination). I took the photo in the first few minutes, so it's definitely not an evap, but as it requires tweaking to bring it our and even then it's so faint, I don't think it's a BFP... but it does give me hope!
> 
> Then this evening I took another with relatively dilute pee and because the light was making it hard to take pictures of I took it out the casing (within the first 5 minutes of taking the test, so it wasn't an old test) and the faint line I was sure I was seeing in real life is there like a faint faint shadow to the eye and can only be shown by tweaking in photo form. I know you shouldn't take tests out of their casing... but if it's in the first few minutes after the ink has run then this shouldn't be able to miraculously make a line appear the instant you do it... should it? Breaking the rules of POAS 101 here, but I'm sure we've all done it :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure on any of this.... ugh! I'm pretty sure they're artefacts of tweaking and taking out the case... but I can't help but feel a bit hopeful for tomorrow! In 3 of 4 pregnancies I haven't got a BFP till 11dpo, so maybe...
> 
> 
> ETA: I've taken clearblue strips out of their casing within the time limit in the past and haven't seen a line like this before...

I see those easy! FX it gets darker!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel I see that line! FX'd for a darkening line. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I caved this morning and tested. BFNs as I expected, though one test gives me hope. Clearblue Plus are my favourite tests. I've never got a false positive line or if I get evaps they're definitely grey hours and hours after the test is done. They're also the ones that have given me the earliest result in all 4 of my pregnancies.
> 
> I always tweak pictures of my tests and the clearblue test showed a wisp of a shadow (so barely there it's probably in my imagination). I took the photo in the first few minutes, so it's definitely not an evap, but as it requires tweaking to bring it our and even then it's so faint, I don't think it's a BFP... but it does give me hope!
> 
> Then this evening I took another with relatively dilute pee and because the light was making it hard to take pictures of I took it out the casing (within the first 5 minutes of taking the test, so it wasn't an old test) and the faint line I was sure I was seeing in real life is there like a faint faint shadow to the eye and can only be shown by tweaking in photo form. I know you shouldn't take tests out of their casing... but if it's in the first few minutes after the ink has run then this shouldn't be able to miraculously make a line appear the instant you do it... should it? Breaking the rules of POAS 101 here, but I'm sure we've all done it :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure on any of this.... ugh! I'm pretty sure they're artefacts of tweaking and taking out the case... but I can't help but feel a bit hopeful for tomorrow! In 3 of 4 pregnancies I haven't got a BFP till 11dpo, so maybe...
> 
> 
> ETA: I've taken clearblue strips out of their casing within the time limit in the past and haven't seen a line like this before...


I can see both! EEEEEK! So exciting. Fingers crossed it gets darker :flower:





beemeck said:


> SO and I stayed in SOHO. we absolutely adored everything about London and hope to go back one day!
> 
> I am blaming the weather for everything too. If it's under 80 degrees F, I'm cold - so I consider it freezing here now even though it's been pretty "lovely" fall like weather. I hope you don't have a virus. I know mine is on the way out - besides blowing my nose today I feel normal otherwise - so hopefully things get on the mend for you too!
> 
> I'll be testing Friday at 11DPO before a halloween party we have that night. When will you test? Saturday??

SOHO is great Bee! Lots to do and see, lots of lovely places to drink and eat. Love that you loved it. 

I hope it wasn't a virus for either of us and it was just plain ol' snotty symptoms because our body's are gearing up to get our beans nestled in there! Fingers so tightly crossed.

I am also going to test Friday! That's when AF is due. So I am going to try and hold out until I'm actually late. I say try and I mean try really hard, but making no promises :haha:


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I caved this morning and tested. BFNs as I expected, though one test gives me hope. Clearblue Plus are my favourite tests. I've never got a false positive line or if I get evaps they're definitely grey hours and hours after the test is done. They're also the ones that have given me the earliest result in all 4 of my pregnancies.
> 
> I always tweak pictures of my tests and the clearblue test showed a wisp of a shadow (so barely there it's probably in my imagination). I took the photo in the first few minutes, so it's definitely not an evap, but as it requires tweaking to bring it our and even then it's so faint, I don't think it's a BFP... but it does give me hope!
> 
> Then this evening I took another with relatively dilute pee and because the light was making it hard to take pictures of I took it out the casing (within the first 5 minutes of taking the test, so it wasn't an old test) and the faint line I was sure I was seeing in real life is there like a faint faint shadow to the eye and can only be shown by tweaking in photo form. I know you shouldn't take tests out of their casing... but if it's in the first few minutes after the ink has run then this shouldn't be able to miraculously make a line appear the instant you do it... should it? Breaking the rules of POAS 101 here, but I'm sure we've all done it :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure on any of this.... ugh! I'm pretty sure they're artefacts of tweaking and taking out the case... but I can't help but feel a bit hopeful for tomorrow! In 3 of 4 pregnancies I haven't got a BFP till 11dpo, so maybe...
> 
> 
> ETA: I've taken clearblue strips out of their casing within the time limit in the past and haven't seen a line like this before...


I'm sorry but I don't see it on the blue test at all. What I see is the (LIGHT) blue line that is there before even the test is used. Have you ever looked at those tests? They really do have a very visible line before you even use and that is why I hate them.. they gave me what I thought false +.. but I started looking closers and the was there straight out of package. Hoping its to early and you get a bfp soon!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I see it!! Also your chart looks pretty great to me!! Test again tomorrow! 

I've had plenty of that creamy cm the past few cycles (and this cycle too) which made me really really get my hopes up :( So now every symptom I get I try to discard. I don't wanna make myself go mad... BUT I've also had creamy cm right before my BFP with DS! So go figure! 

I also thought we'd get pregnant on the first try... With DS I barely even knew when I was ovulating and it happened on our first try.

Does anyone feel like there's this little soul, this little baby waiting for them? I feel like there's someone I know that I haven't met yet...


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I hope it's actually real and not a flukey line.

Arj, thanks for being honest. I know they're pretty dubious. I've never seen lines on my tests before I use them. There's always a horizontal one there faintly, but I've never seen a vertical one. I've never had a problem with these before (they are always stark white negative unless I am pregnant even with taking out the case and tweaking), but it will be sad if this is all down to test error and I'll have to find a new favourite test (dislike FRERs as they have given me some bad evaps in the past). I am by no means thinking I am pregnant based on these :haha: but they do make me feel a little excited to test, when up until now I've been counting myself out!


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies, I hope it's actually real and not a flukey line.
> 
> Arj, thanks for being honest. I know they're pretty dubious. I've never seen lines on my tests before I use them. There's always a horizontal one there faintly, but I've never seen a vertical one. I've never had a problem with these before (they are always stark white negative unless I am pregnant even with taking out the case and tweaking), but it will be sad if this is all down to test error and I'll have to find a new favourite test (dislike FRERs as they have given me some bad evaps in the past). I am by no means thinking I am pregnant based on these :haha: but they do make me feel a little excited to test, when up until now I've been counting myself out!

No worries and never mean offence and seems you did not take that way :thumbup:.. and I get it 100%.. I am a poas addict.. infact so much so I had to BLOCK amazon from my computer this month so I don't buy more tests:blush::growlmad::dohh: I just feel a lot of these tests give major evaps even in time limit. I will never believe a second line ever after all the evap I have been getting(even evaps on hpt in the middle of a cycle before ovulation!) until I see a line just as dark as the control line lol


----------



## squirrel.

campn said:


> Does anyone feel like there's this little soul, this little baby waiting for them? I feel like there's someone I know that I haven't met yet...


I don't quite think of it like that, but I do like to think of time being fluid rather than linear and that somewhere in the future there is a future me holding my third baby feeling so thankful that this baby was conceived the exact right moment that they were. I often think that about my kids. What if I went back in time? There would be no way to recreate the exact moments of their conceptions... they would be lost forever. So at some point in time we are going to conceive our third child at exactly the right moment and one day I will be so thankful that it was that moment and not say five months earlier or the chemical I had in August not miscarrying but making it instead. This may seem a strange mindset to have, but I have a very strange outlook on time :D it drives my husband crazy. It helps me keep positive about this TTC game. I will conceive my third child when the timing is exactly right.


----------



## campn

It is pretty crazy what time, and timing of things could do, or not do! 
I met my husband being matched for an online uno game while I was in Egypt where I've always lived at like 12 am, and him in the US in the afternoon. If either of us were seconds late, or early, we'd have never met... I'd have never had my DS.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and it happens when it happens for a reason.


----------



## frangi33

I've had 2 bfn's in the last two days. One was a cb digital and the other was a tescos. AF was due yesterday and I'm usually clockwork. I've had some light pink spotting this afternoon that was a couple of wipes worth and has stopped. Im thinking maybe a late implantation? but it would be extremely late if so and that worries me. With dd I had a positive on cbd on day AF was due so because I didn't get that on my test yesterday I'm not feeling positive. What do you ladies think? Is it possible I could be pregnant but it's Gona take a while to get hcg levels - would that be a bad thing? Less chance of baby being viable? Ive never purchased a FRER I'm thinking the only place to get them is online?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Squirrel i see t easy! But I'm being cautious cause cb screwed me in the passed so I never buy those tests. Not the blue dye or the digital! They're in a time out :haha:


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151026_145337.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151026_145337.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Doesn't look like it ladies =(

I'm with you :hugs:. Mine got pretty dark last night to looking like yours today, but I couldn't do anymore than a 3 hr hold. It was kind of diluted too. I'm hoping for something better this evening but it's looking like a later O for me too if I O at all. After last cycle I'm worried.


----------



## Smille24

Frangi- what dpo are you? I had pink spotting last cycle for 2 days but my lp is 15 or 16 days so I knew it was af and sure enough it turned red. However if it's still early enough it's possible to just notice the pink right b4 af. I hope it's implantation for you. 

Squirrel- fx'd you see a darker line in a couple of days. It's hard not to test early, but testing early is the devil.

Afm- I have no cm which is extremely odd for me especially this late in my cycle. I'm starting to worry that the annovulatory cycle I had last month messed me up for good :cry:. How did I go from 32 day cycles to all over the place?

Update: I'm starting to have strong cramps on my right side and opk is very light again. Maybe it's a follicle growing and it will happen soon and I shouldn't be worried. It seems that my right side is the dominant side which worries me.


----------



## praying4no2

I'm sorry Franji. I know you just want it settled. I'm sure you can find an Frer on Amazon. They seem to have everything.


----------



## gina236

frangi33 said:


> I've had 2 bfn's in the last two days. One was a cb digital and the other was a tescos. AF was due yesterday and I'm usually clockwork. I've had some light pink spotting this afternoon that was a couple of wipes worth and has stopped. Im thinking maybe a late implantation? but it would be extremely late if so and that worries me. With dd I had a positive on cbd on day AF was due so because I didn't get that on my test yesterday I'm not feeling positive. What do you ladies think? Is it possible I could be pregnant but it's Gona take a while to get hcg levels - would that be a bad thing? Less chance of baby being viable? Ive never purchased a FRER I'm thinking the only place to get them is online?

If you hadn't implanted yet, af would have shown. The thing that stops af from showing is the hormones after implantation. Unless you ovulated later than normal. It's possible that the baby is going deeper which could cause spotting. I love cb digitals but they do take longer to show than a frer. I am not sure where you are but I can get them at my local drug store or Walmart or I just buy them online. I hate the new curved frers, I have gotten false positives that even my DH could see, so I will only buy the frer and frer gold combo packs because those are the only ones I can find the old style frer in lol. FX for you. Hope that line shows up!


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151026_145337.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151026_145337.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Doesn't look like it ladies =(
> 
> I'm with you :hugs:. Mine got pretty dark last night to looking like yours today, but I couldn't do anymore than a 3 hr hold. It was kind of diluted too. I'm hoping for something better this evening but it's looking like a later O for me too if I O at all. After last cycle I'm worried.Click to expand...

This is such a crazy month and there's nothing that could have interrupted the cycle for me. 

My cervix has now closed and has dropped back down. So I will put myself in a possible 2 ww. But I will be still testing with opks just to see and bding every other night . I hope I am right to be starting my 2ww now. 

I feel very tired which usually happens after ovulation so fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all, I haven't been on in a little bit, been pretty busy but have some updates! I started spotting a little yesterday at 9 DPO spotted pink for a little bit then went brown and then nothing for the rest of the night and then today started spotting a bit again and today, some bright red on the TP once and a bit of brown once and then that was it. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it was IB as I never spot during my cycle except the day AF comes and I am still a week away from that. I took a HPT tonight and got a faint line! I am not calling it a BFP yet as it was a super squinter so I will test again with FMU and send an update!


----------



## campn

Country that sounds very very promising! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies, slight panic. I just posted this in the 2ww forum - panicking a bit.

7dpo. I never ever spot. Never have. Had high BBT reading this morning, highest yet, and went for a pee. FMU. Wiped. Nothing - dry. Then had coffee, and went for my SMU an hour later and wiped. Nothing. But as I had just had a BM and CM is always easy for me to "get" after a BM, I checked more "inside" and wiped again and there was a tiny spot of red blood. It was hardly even an inch across. Just a red spot, size of a 5p/penny. I wiped again, nothing. I then put a panty liner in and have had nothing on it so far. I have peed once more since (I drink a lot in the morning!) and still, nothing, no further spotting.

I am so nervous it's the start of AF as it wasn't pink or brown. AF isn't due until Friday and I am sooooo rarely early. I checked my AF tracking app and the last time I was early was 8 months ago and even then it was only 1 day early. I also don't have any of my usual AF symptoms. Usually I wake up, have a horrible stomach ache, have a BM, AF starts and is heavy pretty much straight away and I feel sick and ill. 

Could this be a positive thing? I am praying it's IB and not early AF. So confused :wacko: Sorry to just dump all this in here but of course, being Miss Anxiety, I'm panicking!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Ladies, slight panic. I just posted this in the 2ww forum - panicking a bit.
> 
> 7dpo. I never ever spot. Never have. Had high BBT reading this morning, highest yet, and went for a pee. FMU. Wiped. Nothing - dry. Then had coffee, and went for my SMU an hour later and wiped. Nothing. But as I had just had a BM and CM is always easy for me to "get" after a BM, I checked more "inside" and wiped again and there was a tiny spot of red blood. It was hardly even an inch across. Just a red spot, size of a 5p/penny. I wiped again, nothing. I then put a panty liner in and have had nothing on it so far. I have peed once more since (I drink a lot in the morning!) and still, nothing, no further spotting.
> 
> I am so nervous it's the start of AF as it wasn't pink or brown. AF isn't due until Friday and I am sooooo rarely early. I checked my AF tracking app and the last time I was early was 8 months ago and even then it was only 1 day early. I also don't have any of my usual AF symptoms. Usually I wake up, have a horrible stomach ache, have a BM, AF starts and is heavy pretty much straight away and I feel sick and ill.
> 
> Could this be a positive thing? I am praying it's IB and not early AF. So confused :wacko: Sorry to just dump all this in here but of course, being Miss Anxiety, I'm panicking!

That sounds like implantation honey. :thumbup:
Give it a few days and I'm sure you'll see those two beautiful lines. Good luck. Xx


----------



## frangi33

AF here two days late. Must have been yet another chemical. Should I speak to my doctor?


----------



## gina236

So sorry about AF :hugs:

From what I have heard doctors don't care about chemicals. They don't even consider them anything other than a late AF because it is so common. But if you are concerned always talk to your doctor. That's what they are there for. If nothing else it will help you relax next time you get pregnant.


----------



## praying4no2

Sorry Franji. :(


----------



## frangi33

Do you think I should see my doctor after 2 months of ttc and 2 chemicals?


----------



## gina236

frangi33 said:


> Do you think I should see my doctor after 2 months of ttc and 2 chemicals?

Honestly I wouldn't worry about it too much. I don't remember, did you ever get a positive test? It could just be that your cycles are changing. When I started ttc in may my cycles went all over the place. They have always been 28 days on the dot but the first month I had a 26 day cycle. Then a 27 then a 30. Even though I didn't feel stressed it seemed TTC was putting stress on my body and changing my cycle. I took a month off from trying and had a 28 day cycle that month. Try to relax, I know easier said than done. I know some doctors won't even discuss it until you have been trying a year. It takes healthy couples with no fertility issues and perfectly timed sex usually 6-12 months to conceive. Just focus on destressing and enjoy the process. It will happen!


----------



## squirrel.

Wanna-b: Sounds promising! I hope that's implantation and you get a lovely BFP in a few days!

Ciz: Hopefully you just missed your surge and you're now in the TWW. Good luck! Hope you're on your way to a BFP!

Frangi: Sorry to hear that :hugs: Are your cycles always regular?


AFM: 11dpo and BFNs again :( I reckon those lines from yesterday were one-off fakes from tweaking or taking out the case (though I haven't been able to replicate today) or it was another chemical.I know it's still relatively early, but I've always had BFPs by 11dpo, so I know I'm out. My temp came down a little today as well, though I did take my temp an hour earlier than usual as the kids woke me up at 4:30. An adjuster puts the temp closer to where it was yesterday, but still not quite and I'm not sure I believe the adjusters anyway. So it looks like a failure yet again and worryingly, our timing was perfect again this cycle just like last cycle. Seeing how easy it was to conceive both our other children, I'm worrying one of us has become broken since we conceived our daughter. 7 months of trying, 5 failed cycles with one chemical. I know that's nowhere near as much as the poor women who have been LTTC, but it's enough to make me feel disheartened. On to cycle number 6 and month 8 of trying!


----------



## beemeck

wannab - I don't know how I would feel if that actually happened to me, but from I'm outsiders point of view, I'm jelly cause I think it's such a good sign! I know that I've never experienced that either so if I did I feel like it would have to mean something. in fact, every month around this time I purposely check for blood - and def did today after reading your post! so again, I'm thinking it's a very good sign.....:happydance:

teeny - how are you doing girl?? any follow ups with the docs? what is your status with ttc??

rebecca - any word on your betas? thinking about you!

squirrel - I know exactly how you feel. I got pregnant the first month TTC. we did NOTHING in terms of tracking, nothing. just went by EWCM. and since that pregnancy ended, I have been unable to get pregnant again. But I will say that when I visited my doc a few weeks ago, I thought that he would also say it hasn't been that long, relax. But no - he agreed that it was concerning considering how quickly I conceived just months ago. And he ran a bunch of tests. All came back normal though.... but I can relate. That fear that all of a sudden something has drastically changed and we don't work anymore :cry: so I'll send you some big hugs :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## ksquared726

Squirrel - I'm sorry you're feeling like a failure, but you're not! For some reason, the stars (and the sperm/egg) are just taking a little bit longer to align this time. It took me 11 months (8 cycles) to get my first ever bfp. It'll happen for you again!

Afm - My temp went up this morning (4dpo) and FF gave me solid crosshairs for Friday!! I felt so down yesterday thinking that my body had mimicked O with all of the really strong symptoms but didn't actually release an egg. My moodiness is a tww sign, so then I got slightly hopeful but still confused. Looks like my temps were just slow to rise and a little whacky with odd sleep patterns. But it jumped .4 degrees so I think I'm good. Phew! DH was very sweet yesterday when I complained to him, saying I can always tell him anything about what's worrying me about my body and ttc and he apologized if he ever made me feel like I couldn't or that he was too tired or being whiny to BD. He says he never means it. So that made me feel good :). Another sign of my moodiness yesterday was that I'm working on my Halloween costume for a party on Friday and I messed up two things yesterday, so then I proceeded to get teary. Yes it's a setback (I'm hand-making my costume and it's really detailed, and I'm not a crafty person!), but I'll figure it out.


----------



## jGo_18

Finally time to start doing opks again! Lol why am I so excited to poas!? Haha!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

frangi33 said:


> AF here two days late. Must have been yet another chemical. Should I speak to my doctor?

Frangi, I'm so sorry about AF. :hugs: you could always try speaking to a doctor - some can be very understanding, but like the ladies say, most don't see it as anything to be concerned about, which is a good thing in a way, as it helps put the mind at ease and shows you there probably isn't a thing wrong whatsoever. I remember talking to a doctor when my BFP got lighter when I found out I was pregnant with DS. I found out at 3 weeks 5 days and she said she really hated the fact that tests are advanced as they are as they unnecessarily worry people because of chemicals. She said chemicals are natural and happen to so many women, most even, who never even find out and really that's the way it should be. Saying that I still understand you being worried (I am Miss Anxiety and worry about everything!) but I really, personally, don't think you should worry at all. :hugs:





squirrel. said:


> Wanna-b: Sounds promising! I hope that's implantation and you get a lovely BFP in a few days!
> 
> Ciz: Hopefully you just missed your surge and you're now in the TWW. Good luck! Hope you're on your way to a BFP!
> 
> Frangi: Sorry to hear that :hugs: Are your cycles always regular?
> 
> 
> AFM: 11dpo and BFNs again :( I reckon those lines from yesterday were one-off fakes from tweaking or taking out the case (though I haven't been able to replicate today) or it was another chemical.I know it's still relatively early, but I've always had BFPs by 11dpo, so I know I'm out. My temp came down a little today as well, though I did take my temp an hour earlier than usual as the kids woke me up at 4:30. An adjuster puts the temp closer to where it was yesterday, but still not quite and I'm not sure I believe the adjusters anyway. So it looks like a failure yet again and worryingly, our timing was perfect again this cycle just like last cycle. Seeing how easy it was to conceive both our other children, I'm worrying one of us has become broken since we conceived our daughter. 7 months of trying, 5 failed cycles with one chemical. I know that's nowhere near as much as the poor women who have been LTTC, but it's enough to make me feel disheartened. On to cycle number 6 and month 8 of trying!

Squirrel :hugs: you are not failure! Definitely not! But can so understand you feeling like this. I am convinced almost daily one of us is broken. We conceived DS on one BD. Which is great but in a way, not so much. Because when it didn't happen first cycle, I was shocked and upset. It will happen. I've heard it's common to take a little longer with each subsequent child and it certainly seems that way when I speak to people. You are both fine and it will happen! Just wish there was something we could take that softened the blow/disheartened feeling. (Well... Gin actually.) Plus you're still not out. :hugs: 



Teeny Weeny said:


> That sounds like implantation honey. :thumbup:
> Give it a few days and I'm sure you'll see those two beautiful lines. Good luck. Xx




beemeck said:


> wannab - I don't know how I would feel if that actually happened to me, but from I'm outsiders point of view, I'm jelly cause I think it's such a good sign! I know that I've never experienced that either so if I did I feel like it would have to mean something. in fact, every month around this time I purposely check for blood - and def did today after reading your post! so again, I'm thinking it's a very good sign.....:happydance:

Ladies, thank you so much. You have all put my mind at ease. This morning I was so upset and ready to just be "out" and early, just to harden the frigging blow and stick the boot in. 
Nothing since. Have done lots of pees, wiped like a mofo, nothing on the tissue at all, but after I posted that, I went out shopping with my little boy and the entire time I was walking around I was having strong af cramps. No bloating, just low down cramps. I went into a cafe toilet to put the emergency pad in from my handbag but nothing. I don't know whether to be scared or excited. It was either a sign that af is on its way and for whatever reason my body decided to spot four days in advance, or it's implantation. I never had IB with DS but has period cramps on 7dpo. So that part makes me hopeful but I am way too scared to get excited.


----------



## beemeck

I think "wiped like a mofo" is my all time new fave saying :rofl:

but yes! I remember with my pregnancy I had AF cramps a ton. We were honeymoon so we were galavanting all over europe and I kept going into public restrooms to check for blood so I can def remember feeling this way!

which btw, I did wake up with AF cramps this AM. They were gone by the time I hopped in the shower so :shrug: just not so patiently waiting for Friday :coffee::coffee:


----------



## TexasRider

I have no idea what's going on with me. I had 2 28 day cycles a 29 day cycle then an 18 day cycle and today on cd 16 im bleeding bright red blood. I had my mirena removed in June. I'm calling my OB as soon as they open which is in like 20 minutes. Anyone have any experience??? I'm just so upset like how can I get pregnant with cycles that are so short. I thought then18 day one was a one time thing but the one right after was only 15?!?


----------



## Trr

TexasRider said:


> I have no idea what's going on with me. I had 2 28 day cycles a 29 day cycle then an 18 day cycle and today on cd 16 im bleeding bright red blood. I had my mirena removed in June. I'm calling my OB as soon as they open which is in like 20 minutes. Anyone have any experience??? I'm just so upset like how can I get pregnant with cycles that are so short. I thought then18 day one was a one time thing but the one right after was only 15?!?

Texas- that is absolutely something that should be investigated further. Hormones might be off. 
Fx you get your answers.


----------



## beemeck

good luck texas - def get in there asap! I have never had mirena, but I feel like I've heard a lot of crazy stories so I'm sure someone out here might have experience. I'm sorry this is happening but it def needs to be addressed! hugs! :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Well I've called my OB now just waiting for them to call me back... I will keep yall posted. I'm so frustrated. If I had known that stupid thing was gonna throw my hormones off I wouldn't have had it put in!


----------



## phoenix322

these are my "symptoms" so far:
1 DPO &#8211; faint aching in lower abdomen. Lower back ache
2 DPO &#8211; faint aching in ovary area. Clear CM. lower back ache. Uterus feels heavy?
3 DPO &#8211; left boob slightly achy, random left nipple pain in the middle of the night. Still feel wet but CM is sticky. Felt slight nausea drinking my normal morning coffee. Random sharp pain in r boob in afternoon. AF type cramps on and off.
4 DPO - woke up with headache which lasted all day. Cm not noticeable. Itchy nipple for a little bit. Face felt flushed for awhile that night.
5 DPO - feel bloated. Stomach feels heavy. Random sharp pains in boobs. Quick sharp pain on left side of stomach. Creamy thick cm. Felt a gush in the evening, checked my underwear and cervix right away, and there was a LOAD of creamy cm. boobs sore for awhile that night. Cervix high and soft.
6 DPO - woke up with slight sore throat. Had it most of the day. Boobs still a little sore. CM is still creamy. dry white with slight yellow tinge spots in underwear. Cervix still feels high and soft. Dry lips. Slight Lower back ache. Exhausted.
7 DPO - woke up w/ slight sore throat again. left nipple a little itchy. CM creamy and also a little clumpy?

and, i have a confession. ive been playing with OPKs the last couple days to see if they get darker, lol. i need to feed my POAS addiction! i am trying my hardest to not test with a HPT til saturday, when i will be 11 dpo. 
(also cross-posted in the Halloween Buddies thread lol)

Good luck Texas!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Texas, I'm sorry that's happened to you. I remember I once had a phase a couple of years back getting 20 day cycles - it really really stressed me out so I can sympathise. It did just right itself and the doctor said it was probably still hormones fluctuating and getting back to normal after pregnancy (even though my baby was 1 and I didn't bf!) so I'm sure this is just your hormones taking times to regulate. Definitely get to the doctor for something to help!

:hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Haha, and Bee, I am going to be wiping like a mofo I fear for days. I keep going to the bathroom just to investigate!


----------



## TexasRider

Ok well my OB called me and said it sounds like you aren't ovulating normally. The past 2 months I haven't had a positive OPK. It got close last month but nope. So she suggests either birth control for a while and then come off or go with clomid. I don't want to go back on birth control so I'm going with clomid... Wish me luck! 
I know clomid will promt me to ovulate and since my periods were regular for 3 months prior I'm assuming my LP would be ok then too... 
I hope this works....


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Best of luck Texas, clomid is magic from what I have heard!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151027_152355.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151027_152355.jpg[/URL][/IMG] :headspin: this is enough drive you into spin this is haha


----------



## Teeny Weeny

beemeck said:


> wannab - I don't know how I would feel if that actually happened to me, but from I'm outsiders point of view, I'm jelly cause I think it's such a good sign! I know that I've never experienced that either so if I did I feel like it would have to mean something. in fact, every month around this time I purposely check for blood - and def did today after reading your post! so again, I'm thinking it's a very good sign.....:happydance:
> 
> teeny - how are you doing girl?? any follow ups with the docs? what is your status with ttc??
> 
> rebecca - any word on your betas? thinking about you!
> 
> squirrel - I know exactly how you feel. I got pregnant the first month TTC. we did NOTHING in terms of tracking, nothing. just went by EWCM. and since that pregnancy ended, I have been unable to get pregnant again. But I will say that when I visited my doc a few weeks ago, I thought that he would also say it hasn't been that long, relax. But no - he agreed that it was concerning considering how quickly I conceived just months ago. And he ran a bunch of tests. All came back normal though.... but I can relate. That fear that all of a sudden something has drastically changed and we don't work anymore :cry: so I'll send you some big hugs :hugs: and lots of :dust:

Thank you for asking Bee. :flower:
I saw the FS and was prescribed metformin and put on a waiting list for surgery. 
However, a few weeks ago I got my BFP. I am so nervous and scared following my MMC I didn't want I tell anyone. Only me and DH know. 
By FF I am 6w 1d today as I had super late ovulation on CD38 in September. 
I am praying this is my sticky rainbow. I will post pics of my tests when I get some. 
So so scared. Xx


----------



## Trr

Teeny- congrats on your BFP. Hope you get your rainbow baby. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Teeny, congratulations on your BFP! I have everything so tightly crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## campn

Congrats Teeny! Fx this is your sticky rainbow baby hun!!:happydance:


----------



## beemeck

teeny ah I'm so sorry I missed that! HUGE congrats to you :happydance:- thanks for sticking around and being a great cheerleader too :hugs: I totally understand your fear. I was just thinking this morning, what if I get my BFP this month?! Excitement and fear/apprehension all in one! make sure the docs keep a close eye on you :winkwink:


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Well I've called my OB now just waiting for them to call me back... I will keep yall posted. I'm so frustrated. If I had known that stupid thing was gonna throw my hormones off I wouldn't have had it put in!

I had mirena too and regret it. It ruined my cycles. I didn't ovulate and wouldn't have af for several months. I hope the dr can help you!


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151027_152355.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151027_152355.jpg[/URL][/IMG] :headspin: this is enough drive you into spin this is haha

I'm with you girl! Mine are getting a tiny bit darker, my temps are down and I'm starting to cramp so fx'd it happens soon.


----------



## Smille24

Congrats teeny!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Well, I tested early on Friday, BFN. Then I tested this morning 14 days after o, as AF still hadn't shown, BFN. Right as I went to wipe there was a big brownish show. So figured AF had arrived. Since then nothing. So very unusual for me. Once Aunt Flo arrives, she's has always been here 100%. It's been 12 hours since the initial brownish discharge and absolutly nothing since.
So not sure what's going. This is a first.. CD31.

Crossing my fingers for a late implant..


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Well I've called my OB now just waiting for them to call me back... I will keep yall posted. I'm so frustrated. If I had known that stupid thing was gonna throw my hormones off I wouldn't have had it put in!
> 
> I had mirena too and regret it. It ruined my cycles. I didn't ovulate and wouldn't have af for several months. I hope the dr can help you!Click to expand...

Well she put me on clomid and I start it on CD5-9. I got a Basal thermometer and I'm going to start taking my temp starting tomorrow am to make sure I'm ovulating. Hopefully once I start Ovulating it won't take us long to catch the egg!


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Well I've called my OB now just waiting for them to call me back... I will keep yall posted. I'm so frustrated. If I had known that stupid thing was gonna throw my hormones off I wouldn't have had it put in!
> 
> I had mirena too and regret it. It ruined my cycles. I didn't ovulate and wouldn't have af for several months. I hope the dr can help you!Click to expand...
> 
> Well she put me on clomid and I start it on CD5-9. I got a Basal thermometer and I'm going to start taking my temp starting tomorrow am to make sure I'm ovulating. Hopefully once I start Ovulating it won't take us long to catch the egg!Click to expand...

That's great news! I'd love to try it to make O more predictable but my obgyn wont put me on it bc I O on my own. I'll probably be on it soon though if my RE suggests the IUI procedure, but we'll see what our options are.


----------



## praying4no2

Congratulations Teeny!

FX Pacific.


----------



## Smille24

My opk should be positive soon (I hope) as it was close to positive this afternoon and evening . We tested out a softcup tonight and it was so easy to use. I wish we would've started using them months ago.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

pacificlove said:


> Well, I tested early on Friday, BFN. Then I tested this morning 14 days after o, as AF still hadn't shown, BFN. Right as I went to wipe there was a big brownish show. So figured AF had arrived. Since then nothing. So very unusual for me. Once Aunt Flo arrives, she's has always been here 100%. It's been 12 hours since the initial brownish discharge and absolutly nothing since.
> So not sure what's going. This is a first.. CD31.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for a late implant..

That sounds like it could well be IB. Brown is a great sign and the fact you haven't had any since. I've read it can take 4 days after implantation for the HCG to be strong enough to detect a pos on a HPT. Good luck! Lots of :dust: to you! 

8dpo, over 24 hours since yesterday's panic when I had the one tiny spot of blood and bad cramps to follow and I have had no more spotting whatsoever, no cm, nothing since and to quote my previous post I have been wiping like a mofo, digging about :haha: I am still so so so on edge and nervous as I just never spot and I'm scared about af coming early. But I'm really trying to remain optimistic as I know it was a good sign. 

I had a tiny .2 of a degree drop today but still way way above the cover line and still a high temp. I feel ok. Just tired and TMI but BM have been messing about and I never get trouble with them. From one extreme to the other if you get me :blush: Sleeping and peeing a lot. (The sleep part is not unusual around the end of my cycle though...) Praying the witch stays away and I get to test on Friday. 

Ladies how are you?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sorry for not showing up yesterday, was a bit hectic, DS wasn't feeling good :( 

Tests both yesterday and today look like they have something faint, so I guess its just a matter of waiting til Friday for my appt. I already know she's going to give me an exam and a blood draw but I'm going to insist on an ultrasound in at least hopes of somewhat figuring out where I am in my cycle


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Navy, hoping you manage to get some answers on Friday. And sending get well vibes for your little man. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

navy how is ds now? and i hope you get answers on friday :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

He's doing better, Mommy. Still feeling a little icky but he's back to playing with his blocks instead of laying in the bed with me and his fever is gone (was 101.6 yesterday)


----------



## campn

Navy- Hopefully your doctor listens and does whatever you need hun, doctors can be so aggravating, I once stormed out and cried all the way home. They don't always get it. 

AFM- had a pretty big temperature dip on 6 DPO so hopefully this is a good sign. Yesterday I woke up and couldn't keep my eyes open, crashed on the couch while DS watched a bit of TV. Made me feel bad but you do what you gotta do to survive! Other than those two things not much is happening here. 8 DPO today so my earliest test would be Friday. 

How are you ladies doing? Physically and emotionally!?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

Huge congrats Teeny, FX for a sticky baby bean <3

Navy, hope you get some answers on Friday!

Me: AF is supposed to show her face today but, no sign as of right now but, it's not even 10AM. I'll be testing tomorrow if she doesn't show by then. I don't have any real symptoms as of right now. We shall see!!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!

good luck on friday navy :hugs:

hi wannab! still having high hopes for you this cycle!!! :happydance:

campn - temp dip is def looking good :thumbup: and you totally gotta do what you gotta do - it's amazing what a 20 min power nap can do for me some days :sleep:

ttcbabyG - ah I have a good feeling for you! keep us posted - there are so many testers coming up and I'm on the edge of my seat!

AFM - I'm kinda feeling out for no reason at all, but I'm glad because I've been trying to convince myself of this so I wouldn't get my hopes up. 2 more days til testing :coffee: I got an iWatch last night so I'm hoping to try and monitor my "stress" and anxiety levels with the heart rate app. But I've actually noticed an improvement in all of my "symptoms" that were prob stress related so I'm feeling good about that! 

so many tests coming up I can hardly wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

wanna-b-mummy said:


> That sounds like it could well be IB. Brown is a great sign and the fact you haven't had any since. I've read it can take 4 days after implantation for the HCG to be strong enough to detect a pos on a HPT. Good luck! Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> 8dpo, over 24 hours since yesterday's panic when I had the one tiny spot of blood and bad cramps to follow and I have had no more spotting whatsoever, no cm, nothing since and to quote my previous post I have been wiping like a mofo, digging about :haha: I am still so so so on edge and nervous as I just never spot and I'm scared about af coming early. But I'm really trying to remain optimistic as I know it was a good sign.
> 
> I had a tiny .2 of a degree drop today but still way way above the cover line and still a high temp. I feel ok. Just tired and TMI but BM have been messing about and I never get trouble with them. From one extreme to the other if you get me :blush: Sleeping and peeing a lot. (The sleep part is not unusual around the end of my cycle though...) Praying the witch stays away and I get to test on Friday.
> 
> Ladies how are you?

Thanks!! It's been 24hrs and no show of anything, if AF still isn't here by friday, I'll test again. Maybe thursday...At this point I am hoping O was much later then thought (I don't temp or use opks) and so is implant.. CD32, or the witch is playing a mean game...normal cycles are 30 days.

:dust: to you as well, the spotting sounds good, especially if it's not normal!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

NavyLadybug said:


> Sorry for not showing up yesterday, was a bit hectic, DS wasn't feeling good :(
> 
> Tests both yesterday and today look like they have something faint, so I guess its just a matter of waiting til Friday for my appt. I already know she's going to give me an exam and a blood draw but I'm going to insist on an ultrasound in at least hopes of somewhat figuring out where I am in my cycle

Sending lots of love to your little boy and hope he feels better soon.

Hope you get some answers from your doctor on Friday Navy. :hugs:



campn said:


> AFM- had a pretty big temperature dip on 6 DPO so hopefully this is a good sign. Yesterday I woke up and couldn't keep my eyes open, crashed on the couch while DS watched a bit of TV. Made me feel bad but you do what you gotta do to survive! Other than those two things not much is happening here. 8 DPO today so my earliest test would be Friday.
> 
> How are you ladies doing? Physically and emotionally!?

This sounds really promising! I think it's the only time we're like "give me exhaustion!" :haha: Sounds really promising Camp! All these upcoming tests are exciting!



TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Huge congrats Teeny, FX for a sticky baby bean <3
> 
> Navy, hope you get some answers on Friday!
> 
> Me: AF is supposed to show her face today but, no sign as of right now but, it's not even 10AM. I'll be testing tomorrow if she doesn't show by then. I don't have any real symptoms as of right now. We shall see!!

Good luck! I didn't really have any symptoms with DS. I was shocked when it came up BFP! :dust: to you!



beemeck said:


> hi girls!
> 
> AFM - I'm kinda feeling out for no reason at all, but I'm glad because I've been trying to convince myself of this so I wouldn't get my hopes up. 2 more days til testing :coffee: I got an iWatch last night so I'm hoping to try and monitor my "stress" and anxiety levels with the heart rate app. But I've actually noticed an improvement in all of my "symptoms" that were prob stress related so I'm feeling good about that!
> 
> so many tests coming up I can hardly wait!!! :happydance:

I know what you mean, Bee, about counting yourself as out with no reason. I went from "I am so getting AF. My body is shit" to "I am a Goddess with a bean" in about half an hour this morning. But I do do do have a good feeling about this month for you! Lucky number cycle IMO.
The monitoring of heart rate sounds like a good idea! I bought a Blood pressure monitor to do this a few months back, and started meditating, relaxing techniques etc and I seriously did see a difference in my BP and heart rate. I am always such a stress head and worrier - it was amazing to see the effect it had on my body.

In other news, this 2ww is getting to me, it's dragging and if I check the toilet paper one more time, I am going to chop my own hand off. Or at least throw out all of the paper!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You crack me up wanna! We're all going to be a goddess with a bean! I feel it <3

Thank you ladies for the baby dust and everything else. I'm not sure what to think right now. I am so hesitant to test, hate the disappointment. Trying to keep myself busy at work right now so I don't think too much into it. Tomorrow morning is going to be busy for me but, I have the day off from work so, that's always a plus


----------



## campn

TTCBABY- so you're late!? That's a pretty good sign I'd say! I'm so impressed by your willpower to wait! I know you don't wanna be disappointed and also I'm sure it's less stressful! 

Bee- That's awesome! I've never played with the iWatch myself but my FIL keeps saying I drank the apple koolaid :p I'm sort of geeky in that area! Also, like you, I've been dealing with so much anxiety, I've always dealt with anxiety but the older I get the more I notice it getting worse, and TTC and dealing with a stubborn toddler doesn't help! I need to do some yoga!

Wanna- We are both at 8 DPO! Yay! And I totally understand that hot and cold mood swing. I either convince myself I'll keep trying for the next 17 years, or I'm pregnant with triplets. 

Some of my girlfriends keep posting pregnant pictures on Facebook, or videos of their squirmy sweet newborns and I'm like awww I want!


----------



## ciz

If I have ov'd I'll be either be 2 or 3 dpo today and wow I have been feeling so tired really no reason to be either. Cm is creamy and had some cramp/pinches left side last night and a bit today. Also a headache that won't budge for the last 4 days.


----------



## beemeck

well at least we are all a ball of anxiety together! It totally gets worse as I get older, but it comes and goes randomly. I'll be interested to see when and how often my heart is actually racing. As for my blood pressure, it's so low that nurses are always concerned, so I can't be THAT stressed, right?! 

It was so hard for me not to test today. I've started at 9DPO in the past and kinda have a dip at 7DPO if day 5 and 6 temps are discarded due to fever on it's way up and then down. But I didn't test! and I will not allow myself tomorrow either. 

Campn - my facebook is FULL of babies and bumps. that's basically all it is at this point. when I first lost the baby, it was SO hard, now it's just bittersweet. I love all the cute kids and am happy for women who are able to be pregnant, but yes, I'm so ready for my turn!


----------



## gina236

I relate completely to all this. I am so beyond ready for it to be my turn! I can't even bring myself to go to baby showers anymore. And on the anxiety front it definitely gets worse as you get older. I never used to have anxiety and now I can barely leave the house alone. I force myself to to try to get over it but it's exhausting with how panicked I get. And some days are definitely way worse than others. I wear a fitbit hr and it barely registers my anxiety. It's weird. I'll feel like my heart is pounding but check it and it's fine. Not sure why. Lol.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTCBaby I hope you're right and we are all goddesses with beans or will be very very soon! 

Camp, I'm so pleased it's not just me. :haha: I go from sure I'm pregnant, to sure I'm about to say hi to AF! 
So lucky to have so many cycle buddies! 

Bee you should be proud for not testing. I have a pack of Internet cheapies I keep eyeing up. 

Well ladies it's 6pm and I'm just about to bath DS and I'm going to bed. I feel awful. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, headache, hot, tummy ache (think I ate something that didn't agree with me.) I feel terrible and I just want to cry. This better not be AF gearing up!


----------



## Smille24

Yay for ewcm :happydance:. My opks are almost positive. We dtd last night and will again tonight for sure. Depending on tomorrow's test I'll probably have to do some persuading for bding tomorrow. I am trying so hard to make sure we do all we can.


----------



## jGo_18

woo! go get 'em smille!!

i'm so nervous that i'm going to end up ovulating super late (or not at all) again... it's only cd10... but my norm was like cd13-15 before and my ovacue monitor still hasn't done it's prediction, which once it gets the reading it's looking for it projects out 5-7 days later as ovulation day. so being it's cd10 and it still hasn't gotten it's reading... it's looking like a late one and we're starting donations tmrw =/ 
i really gotta find a way not to stress on it so much... i know its not helping.


----------



## campn

wanna-b-mummy said:


> TTCBaby I hope you're right and we are all goddesses with beans or will be very very soon!
> 
> Camp, I'm so pleased it's not just me. :haha: I go from sure I'm pregnant, to sure I'm about to say hi to AF!
> So lucky to have so many cycle buddies!
> 
> Bee you should be proud for not testing. I have a pack of Internet cheapies I keep eyeing up.
> 
> Well ladies it's 6pm and I'm just about to bath DS and I'm going to bed. I feel awful. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, headache, hot, tummy ache (think I ate something that didn't agree with me.) I feel terrible and I just want to cry. This better not be AF gearing up!

AF stay away!!! Don't you even dare, go show your ugly face to someone wishing they're not pregnant this month! 
Sorry hun :hugs: I also get some serious blues in the evening for some reason, I think once one thing hurt or irritates us, everything else starts to hurt, it must be just the stress. You should take a bath and drink some peppermint tea and watch tv!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Yes, AF was due today, still no sign! I don't know why I become so hesitant with testing. I can relate with the anxiety, TTC hasI just turned 32 this summer and I sadly hear the clock ticking, as silly as that sounds.

Ciz, Smile, Gina, jgo....rooting for you all!! Of course I'm rooting for everyone here as well <3 

Is it normal to be this cranky? Is that a pregnancy sign? Or just an excuse lol


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp :hugs: thank you honey. In bed with a hot water bottle and a book and already feel a little better! I think it is stress, you're right! And hormones of one type or another bugging me. AF, stay the F away from us all!


----------



## campn

TTCBABY- You still have so much time! My friend had a baby at 35, and her second at 38, super healthy. It's always so easy to worry though, I think that's the easiest thing to do. My super power is jumping to conclusions it seems! Test! Test! 

Also, crankiness is a pregnancy symptom! I'm positive! At least that's how I explained it to DH when I was pregnant almost 4 years ago. :shrug:


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Yay for ewcm :happydance:. My opks are almost positive. We dtd last night and will again tonight for sure. Depending on tomorrow's test I'll probably have to do some persuading for bding tomorrow. I am trying so hard to make sure we do all we can.

Oh yeah!! Have fun hun ;) 

No ewcm anymore only creamy cm for me so I'm think I am in 2ww. Guess will find out soon(ish)


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> woo! go get 'em smille!!
> 
> i'm so nervous that i'm going to end up ovulating super late (or not at all) again... it's only cd10... but my norm was like cd13-15 before and my ovacue monitor still hasn't done it's prediction, which once it gets the reading it's looking for it projects out 5-7 days later as ovulation day. so being it's cd10 and it still hasn't gotten it's reading... it's looking like a late one and we're starting donations tmrw =/
> i really gotta find a way not to stress on it so much... i know its not helping.

It's easier said than done but don't stress. Like you, I have been a wreck all week thinking I'll probably have another anovulatory cycle. I have to stop and be positive. I hope you see clear signs that O is approaching soon!!! I hope this is our cycle. Lots and lots of :dust:.


----------



## Smille24

Wanna-b-mummy- I hope you feel better! FX'D af stays away.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBABY- You still have so much time! My friend had a baby at 35, and her second at 38, super healthy. It's always so easy to worry though, I think that's the easiest thing to do. My super power is jumping to conclusions it seems! Test! Test!
> 
> Also, crankiness is a pregnancy symptom! I'm positive! At least that's how I explained it to DH when I was pregnant almost 4 years ago. :shrug:

I know it's silly to worry about age because I'm sure I do have a lot of time left but, it's easy to stress about it as well. Oh that's my super power as well! We would cause a lot of havoc together lol.

The crankiness is weird, I was actually chalking it up to my situation at work and just being overwhelmed with a lot of things. Hopefully it does mean I'll get my BFP :happydance:


----------



## Jaxie086

Got a BFP but it didn't stick, ended up getting my period :( :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

:cry:So sorry Jaxie.. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Jaxie086 said:


> Got a BFP but it didn't stick, ended up getting my period :( :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun. Lots of luck for next cycle xx


----------



## campn

Jaxie086 said:


> Got a BFP but it didn't stick, ended up getting my period :( :cry:

So sorry Jaxie! Fx the next one sticks hun :hugs:


----------



## praying4no2

I'm so sorry Jaxie. :cry:


----------



## campn

Ladies I found a very helpful link! It has all test brands, and positive tests stats by DPO! 
I may be staring at it for the next like, week(s).

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brands.php

I love how full of information this is. There's nothing like statistics.


----------



## joeybrooks

Jaxie, so sorry to hear that. Was that your first cycle?? I just ask because when I was TTC my son, we had a chemical pregnancy our first cycle and two cycles later were pregnant with a sticky bean, so as hard as it is to deal with it, be comforted by the fact that you can in fact get pregnant and that it will hopefully stick for you next cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear your news Jaxie. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

SO sorry to hear that Jaxie :hugs: sending so much love your way.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Well, 9dpo, still no sign of any cm or spotting since that one off 7dpo spot. Temp dropped .1 of a degree again. I slept 9pm - 6am, still feel terrible just so bloated and exhausted despite all the sleep. And I am emotional wreck. I keep crying and exploding for no reason. Hoping this isn't AF playing her nasty tricks. I feel just bloody awful :nope: Due in 2 days. Going to test tomorrow morning with FMU at 10dpo with a FRER I think.


----------



## Smille24

Jaxie086 said:


> Got a BFP but it didn't stick, ended up getting my period :( :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs:.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh jaxie :( so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## campn

Almost busted out my FRER today at 9 DPO. 
Going to wait until tomorrow to use it!

Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp where do we find the willpower? It's so harrrrd.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Camp, that chart looks soooo promising! Xx


----------



## gina236

Today is CD 11 for me. This is my first month using OPKs. I usually O anywhere from CD 12-15. So far every opk I take is basically a squinter. Will they start to get darker before they go positive or do some women go from nothing to positive back to nothing really quickly? I just don't want to miss it and don't have a cup at work to pee in so I can only really get a good reading once a day.


----------



## beemeck

morning ladies!

wannab- glad you are feeling a teeny bit better? at least you are getting lots of sleep! I HATE how pms and pregnancy symptoms are the same grrr. don't fret about your temp too much. you should check out FF chart gallery and see how pregnancy charts differ so much! test tomorrow morning with me! :) 

campn - good girl not testing - I've felt better this month not starting so early so for me I'm glad I'm waiting a bit. chart is def looking good! 

gina - I'll post my opk progression pic from this past month for you too look at just because they can be all over the place. started decently dark, got light, disappeared, came back, got light, came back and THEN progressively got darker until pos. :wacko: it can be a bit stressful but since I O'ed later this month I'm still so glad I used them!
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## beemeck

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> You crack me up wanna! We're all going to be a goddess with a bean! I feel it <3
> 
> Thank you ladies for the baby dust and everything else. I'm not sure what to think right now. I am so hesitant to test, hate the disappointment. Trying to keep myself busy at work right now so I don't think too much into it. Tomorrow morning is going to be busy for me but, I have the day off from work so, that's always a plus

girl!!! what's going on??? did you test?! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gina236

Thanks! Mine have all been like your 4th and 5th ones. I've been pretty stressed which usually causes me to O earlier so I figured they would be getting darker by now. And trying to DTD more this month so differentiating between CM and semen is difficult lol.


----------



## beemeck

oh and AFM - feeling out for sure. Just that intuition of AF brewing :/ since my pregnancy, I start to get a little crampy early on. Reluctantly will test tomorrow morning, just so I don't feel guilty about drinking. Of course, I will always hold on to a shred of hope until it's over. :blush:


----------



## beemeck

gina236 said:


> Thanks! Mine have all been like your 4th and 5th ones. I've been pretty stressed which usually causes me to O earlier so I figured they would be getting darker by now. And trying to DTD more this month so differentiating between CM and semen is difficult lol.

yes that is always a big challenge, ugh. I can never be sure :wacko:

I take one opk a day at 2pm and then when they start to get a little darker I up them to twice a day - at 10am and 4pm. since it's your first month, you'll do a little trial and error to see when works for you but once you get your surge you'll have a better idea. good luck - since you seem to O soon, they might just sneak up on you! :shrug:


----------



## campn

Bee- I was like 110% sure I was out the month I got pregnant with DS, I even had a beer and put on a pad just in case. Didn't get a BFP until 13 DPO so don't you feel out! I always feel out though, so it's the normal for me... Your chart looks pretty good to me! You had 2 dips around when implantation should happen and your temps are still pretty high!!!


----------



## Trr

When I feel the need to test early I will usually use an OPK instead of a pregnancy test. Seems to calm the addiction mildly. 

7dpo for me. Vivid dream last night about telling my moms best friend who is like a second mom to me that I was pregnant and then blubbered like a baby. Ugh hormones

Otherwise, pretty much no symptoms. Mildly sore chest and creamy cm but that's common for me. Also trying to not over analyze though.


----------



## pacificlove

CD33 for me... since the dollar store test was BFN on Tuesday still, I am retesting tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown.
CD33 is uncharted territory for here. In the last year, I have not had a cycle this long 30-32 yes.


----------



## beemeck

oh pacific - I'm not giving up on you girl! :hugs: 

campn - I know - I go back and forth. When I got my BFP I went to the bathroom a million times to check for AF because I felt she was there. I dunno though, just kinda feel different now and am a little relieved that my hopes aren't SKY HIGH at the moment :shrug: temps are up, yes, but those babies take until mid AF to drop, really. let's see what tomorrow brings! 

trr - I had to laugh about your dream. I too had a VERY vivid dream last night but that's also not unlike me. 

I really think I want to extend this into a lucky AUTUMN testing thread? so many wonderful ladies here still gearing up to O that we might as well just stick around :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Smille, any update on you?

Bee, lady, you are not out until that witch shows. I will be there tomorrow, testing with you, and if this cycle ain't ours, then the next one will be! And like Camp, I was sure I was out with DS. I felt ok, nothing really that out of the ordinary and was sure the test was wrong. I was smoking and everything. I stopped the second I saw those two lines, of course, but I was sure I would be out too.


----------



## campn

Woohoo so far 3 of us are testing tomorrow!??

This is just about to get good! I'm staying on this thread until we ALL get our BFP!


----------



## gina236

You should definitely make it an Autumn one! Lol. I had a dream last night that at CD 10 I got a bfp. Proceeded to dip 7 more tests, all different brands, in the pee. Lmao. Everyone came out positive. I was very confused how that was possible at CD 10 though. :haha: so dissapointing waking up from that. Hopefully it will be a sign of what's to come!


----------



## beemeck

agreed campn! thanks for all of your support ladies :hugs::hugs: I believe there are more ladies testing tomorrow too - and even more on Saturday. Bring it on :witch: 

:gun:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love the new thread name. A huge GOOD LUCK for all the upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## pacificlove

Hmm, this cycle I've twice dreamed about BFP's.. Glad to hear I am not alone, LOL

I have also dreamed about DH and I hitting a wall right around the time when we were in the mdiddle of purchasing our new home. A day later, we hit a wall with trying to get financing. (it solved a few days later and we take possession Dec 1)

It's odd, normally I just have weird dreams, not dreams that may come true...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Loving the new name of the thread but, it threw me off when I went to look for the Oct thread lol.

Jaxie, so sorry Hun <3

Rooting for all you girls tomorrow!

Soooo...I finally tested today and sadly, stark white FRER. My only question is, I tested with very obvious diluted urine. Could this affect the test? I have another test so if no AF tomorrow, I'll test again earlier.

I found the older FRER's at Targer today. 2 tests, $8.99 with a $1 coupon for immediate use.


----------



## jalilma

I'll be checking on you ladies tomorrow! Throwing handfuls of baby dust your way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wooohoo can't wait to see some bfps tomorrow!

Both times I had pregnant cycles I had the dreams of bfps. :) only time I ever had that :) fxd its a good sign!

Feeling blah over here. Yesterday was a really good day and today back to borderline nausea and tired. Ugh. Would rather play every other day though than everyday for sure.


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Smille, any update on you?
> 
> Bee, lady, you are not out until that witch shows. I will be there tomorrow, testing with you, and if this cycle ain't ours, then the next one will be! And like Camp, I was sure I was out with DS. I felt ok, nothing really that out of the ordinary and was sure the test was wrong. I was smoking and everything. I stopped the second I saw those two lines, of course, but I was sure I would be out too.

Still negative. ..grr. They have been sooo close to positive the last 3 days it's frustrating. I'll try to test tonight, but we are taking dd trick or treating. Idk if I can manage to dtd tonight if it is but if it's not I'm taking a break. I am so crampy and miserable I just want to O already.


----------



## pacificlove

mommyxofxone said:


> Wooohoo can't wait to see some bfps tomorrow!
> 
> Both times I had pregnant cycles I had the dreams of bfps. :) only time I ever had that :) fxd its a good sign!
> 
> Feeling blah over here. Yesterday was a really good day and today back to borderline nausea and tired. Ugh. Would rather play every other day though than everyday for sure.

Wow, you can almost safe on pee sticks with the dreams :haha:

FX


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Loving the new name of the thread but, it threw me off when I went to look for the Oct thread lol.
> 
> Jaxie, so sorry Hun <3
> 
> Rooting for all you girls tomorrow!
> 
> Soooo...I finally tested today and sadly, stark white FRER. My only question is, I tested with very obvious diluted urine. Could this affect the test? I have another test so if no AF tomorrow, I'll test again earlier.
> 
> I found the older FRER's at Targer today. 2 tests, $8.99 with a $1 coupon for immediate use.

YES! Definitely! You're so early on that not much hCG is there yet. Test with darkish urine, first morning urine, but if you've been holding your pee a few hours that could work. Pee in a cup and if you see it's light then dump it and try later! Fx for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pacific no way! I just figure I'm nuts. I definitely expected bfn when I got my bfp this time. Thought it was wishful thinking in my dreams


----------



## pacificlove

mommyxofxone said:


> Pacific no way! I just figure I'm nuts. I definitely expected bfn when I got my bfp this time. Thought it was wishful thinking in my dreams

:haha:DH thinks I am nuts too...


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-10-29%2019.51.18.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-10-29%2019.51.18.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

What do we think ladies? 10am looks positive to me.


----------



## jGo_18

looks pretty positive or close to, to me, ciz!!

see this is where i'm confused. my doc was ADAMANT that i needed to do only ONE opk a day and that it should be around 2p everyday. She said never earlier than noon. and she lectured me at length about not testing more than once (as i admitted to testing 4 times a day during my typical window).

but here - ciz is perfect proof - that idea is a bit flawed with lines like that popping up at 10a.

i've tested the last 3 days at 2p as instructed and i'm only getting real faint lines. usually by now i'm getting a bit more...
do i listen to my doc or do i go back to testing 2-4 times a day??


----------



## ciz

What 1 opk?? That's not right. Min should be at least 2. One early afternoon and evening and even then when I start getting darker I'd do more.

I don't usually do morning ones but I was getting ewcm today and remembered the lines being darkish so thought let's see. 

But in all honesty just go with what you feel better doing. A lot can change within a few hours.


----------



## jGo_18

i tried to argue her - and i even said, i've had the positive come up first thing in the morning and i've had it come up at 6p. she said the only actual accurate time to do it is between noon-2p. she was a fertility specialist for many years before deciding to just be an OBGYN... so i'm sure she has some merit to what she's saying. but... it's pretty hard to believe when in previous cycles i've made a point to test with FMU, 10a, 2p, and 6p, and ended up with my positive outside that 12-2p window. 

on one hand, i want to listen... because doing so many tests actually stresses me out and is kind of all consuming in that i'm constantly thinking about when the next time i can use the loo is and if i've held long enough and so on. but on the other hand, i'm pretty concerned i'm going to completely miss the positive only testing once a day.


----------



## ciz

Have you tried to just temp hun? Might be better solution if you find opk testing too stressful.x


----------



## jGo_18

i temp - but since that doesn't tell you that you've ovulated until after, it's doesn't really help me in terms of timing. i use a donor... so i need to know when my body is gearing up so i can plan the insemination. if i could just BD every other day from now until i confirm O (via temping) - i would totally go that route and just skip opks entirely. but... that's not how it works for me =(


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the new name of the thread but, it threw me off when I went to look for the Oct thread lol.
> 
> Jaxie, so sorry Hun <3
> 
> Rooting for all you girls tomorrow!
> 
> Soooo...I finally tested today and sadly, stark white FRER. My only question is, I tested with very obvious diluted urine. Could this affect the test? I have another test so if no AF tomorrow, I'll test again earlier.
> 
> I found the older FRER's at Targer today. 2 tests, $8.99 with a $1 coupon for immediate use.
> 
> YES! Definitely! You're so early on that not much hCG is there yet. Test with darkish urine, first morning urine, but if you've been holding your pee a few hours that could work. Pee in a cup and if you see it's light then dump it and try later! Fx for you!!Click to expand...

Going to try again in the am as long as AF doesn't show. I'm on my third iced coffee already since I've been up since 4:30 so doesn't make sense to try again today.


----------



## ajr1990

So I started testing a few days ago.. *BADDDDDD me!* I have been getting faint lines and yesterday went in for a progestogen and hcg draw.. hcg was actually 1..ONE! Not officially pregnant in numbers but I have to say for 1, the lines are quite convincing. Crazy. 
I am 8dpo today and tested this am and this evening and see lines on all tests, faint, but there. Still super early but I'm starting to get a bit excited as the pain in my back seems quite promising. This was this evenings test, https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=474749

this was this ams test, https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=474595

Again I know their faint and I know some won't see and that's ok. I def see them and I can't wait to test tomorrow and possible go in for repeat beta.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I've only ever done one opk a day. I read its more confusing doing two. I took mine at 4 cause I read 2-4 pm is the best time. So I just did it right before dh got home for dinner. With dd I had to test at 8 cause I worked weird hours


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> I've only ever done one opk a day. I read its more confusing doing two. I took mine at 4 cause I read 2-4 pm is the best time. So I just did it right before dh got home for dinner. With dd I had to test at 8 cause I worked weird hours

I think though if you are close, it's best to test more often then that.. several times a day other wise you would miss it. Some surges pass QUICKLY. My last one passed in less then 2 hours. If I would have waited 24 hours, I totally would of missed it


----------



## ciz

Opks are the most confusing sticks to pee on ever I think. I don't mean actually peeing on them just, just them in general like when should you test, how often, hold your pee, don't use fmu, is that line positive ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Trr

I usually work evening shifts so I test before work around 2pm and when I get home around 11:30. I have gotten my line at 2pm every time and it was lighter in the evening


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm feeling like you right now, I feel like I'm out, I'm not excited about testing... This ttc stuff loses its charm fast. I don't why I feel so down suddenly!


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> Bee- I'm feeling like you right now, I feel like I'm out, I'm not excited about testing... This ttc stuff loses its charm fast. I don't why I feel so down suddenly!

I was just thinking the exact same thing. I'm not feeling it at all this month. I feel like I did last month. No real symptoms. Just more pessimistic then all the previous months when I could barely wait to test.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

OH MY GOD. I have a faint line. It came up after a minute. I am terrified. Crap photo, but it's there, pink and it's faint. I am shaking... :cry:

Attached a new one.
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 17









BFP2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Teeny Weeny

wanna-b-mummy said:


> OH MY GOD. I have a faint line. It came up after a minute. I am terrified. Crap photo, but it's there, pink and it's faint. I am shaking... :cry:
> 
> Attached a new one.

A huge congratulations. :baby: xx


----------



## Trr

Congrats wanna! Awesome news


----------



## jalilma

Sept. I just "knew" it was my month... It wasn't. Oct. I had a small pity party for myself and spent the evening depressed and cranky and crying because I "knew" I was out... Guess what... I wasnt! Hang in there ladies.


----------



## joeybrooks

That's not a faint line, I can see it clearly, congrats!!!!!


----------



## beemeck

Wannab!!! Not faint !! I knew it girl ah I'm so happy !! Congrats !!!


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Wannab!!!!


----------



## campn

That line is as clear as day! Not faint at all! Congrats wanna!!! :happydance:

I took a test today at 10 DPO, BFN! I didn't take my temperature today cause of my darn dog that had me jumping out of bed to take her out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats wanna!!! that's a nice line!!!!!! :)


ajr- i know what you're saying but i just stuck to the instructions and did the one a day. not saying two is wrong, just saying that's not what i did. some days it was light, some it wasnt even there, then bam there it was, dark like the night!


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> OH MY GOD. I have a faint line. It came up after a minute. I am terrified. Crap photo, but it's there, pink and it's faint. I am shaking... :cry:
> 
> Attached a new one.

I could see it without clicking the picture. I knew you'd get a bfp!!! :happydance: Congrats! !!


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats Wanna b. Whoo Hoooo!


----------



## beemeck

morning gals! 

still reeling from wannab's BFP :happydance::happydance: That helped curb my typically stark white BFN :dohh:

I'll test again tomorrow AM just because we have another party and then I'll wait for spotting to begin on my bday :cry: 

I'll prob put my next test date down for end of Nov so if all you about to O/just O'ed ladies have test dates - lemme know! this thread is totally lucky so we each need to take our turn :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Yay, congrats Wanna!! Fantastic!!


As for me: the spotting that started late yesterday afternoon was the precursor to AF. 
I had a feeling this month wouldn't be it, too much stress. I think that's why AF is 2 days late too. Stress pushed things back or didn't let it happen.


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Wannab!!!

Sorry about the BFNs, campn and bee :(. Hopefully it was just a little too early!

Sorry about AF, Pacific. On to next cycle!

7dpo for me. Just twiddling my thumbs, waiting. Thinking that my hormones are probably not in balance because of my lengthening cycles, and I took a little Vitex on and off to help with O but not sure if my body is making a nice cushy home for a little bean on its own. Very irritable and mood swings all week, and not feeling very optimistic. But hopefully I'll be surprised and feeling out helps the tww go by a little faster. Have my Halloween party tonight and my crazy hard home-made costume is finally ready to go!


----------



## beemeck

temps are looking good K! 

have fun at your party tonight - way to go with your homemade costume! :thumbup: I totally ordered mine off amazon - I am NOT creative at all. 

Happy Halloween to all of the mummies and all of us soon to be mummies (as Campn would say) :haha:

I'll try to enjoy a spooktacular drink tonight :drunk:


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Wanna-b!!!! Beautiful line!!! :dance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


Sorry I drifted off ladies. Hope you're all okay. I'm in sucky limbo land and after those faint shadowy tweaked ghosts of lines disappearing again, I've been feeling a bit down. Deep down I was hoping this was it, but it's not. I'm in limbo. 14dpo with super high temps for me, but still BFNs. I think FF got my ovulation day wrong and I'm actually 12dpo. I'm still out, just suffering two more days of this awfully long TWW before having to start all over again. Can't help but feel a bit disheartened by it all!


----------



## beemeck

squirrel. said:


> Congrats Wanna-b!!!! Beautiful line!!! :dance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> 
> Sorry I drifted off ladies. Hope you're all okay. I'm in sucky limbo land and after those faint shadowy tweaked ghosts of lines disappearing again, I've been feeling a bit down. Deep down I was hoping this was it, but it's not. I'm in limbo. 14dpo with super high temps for me, but still BFNs. I think FF got my ovulation day wrong and I'm actually 12dpo. I'm still out, just suffering two more days of this awfully long TWW before having to start all over again. Can't help but feel a bit disheartened by it all!

aw charlotte I'm right there with you :hugs: every month I prepare myself and tell myself that this isn't it - but of course I am always hoping I'm wrong and the devastation when finding out you aren't is hardly lessened. 

and like you said campn - I'm exhausted thinking about another month TCC. I def want our lives, and our intimate lives especially, to go back to being carefree - it's been so long! 

so I'm sending big hugs - to you both! - and some strength that we can continue on until it's our time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

I can't help but worry maybe something is wrong with me? There is always that fear in the back of my head, then DH says we haven't been trying that long but still... 

So now if I get pregnant next cycle my due date would be August! It's so hot in Florida in August! Beggars can't be chosey though! 

:hugs: to each and everyone of you ladies who got BFN, AF or in limbo. You ladies are such troopers!


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> I can't help but worry maybe something is wrong with me? There is always that fear in the back of my head, then DH says we haven't been trying that long but still...
> 
> So now if I get pregnant next cycle my due date would be August! It's so hot in Florida in August! Beggars can't be chosey though!
> 
> :hugs: to each and everyone of you ladies who got BFN, AF or in limbo. You ladies are such troopers!

(of course I still haven't officially given up and even more so on you since you are a day behind me!) But yes I know that fear. I think I was a little optimistic this month since all my preliminary test came back normal (I almost hoped for them to find something so we could fix it!) but SO said he wants to get a SA done. I figure why not, it wouldn't hurt. Even though we got pregnant before too - we just are running out of ideas!

I'm prepared for an Aug baby (although it's so hot and humid up here too! - and I'm a sweater...) but what I'm worried about is a Sept baby. We have a wedding in the Virgin Islands next Sept...SO is the best man, so we really can't miss it. I will be devastated to take a month off, ugh! :cry:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well and gearing up for Halloween tomorrow. Friday is dress down day at work so I was able to put on my "Are you a good witch or a bad witch" tee.

Wanna!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!! A huge congrats.

squirrel <3 big hugs to you

Campn, Bee...still have my hopes up for you two, it's still super early <3

Me: I was going to test with FMU but, I was so groggy and disorientated this AM, I forgot. I have my test with me so I'll test with SMU at work. FX that I'll see that 2nd line because AF is still MIA.


----------



## campn

You're right! We could still be pregnant and it just doesn't show yet, especially if we had just implanted. I think I give up hope once 12 DPO hits! There are pros and cons with every month that goes by, at least DS will be older, maybe in pre-school and out of diapers by then!? Potty training a willful child is so hard you guys... 

Also, maybe gives me another month to lose some weight? That's always a good thing but with Halloween tomorrow who am I kidding?? 

TTCBABY- I've got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## TexasRider

CD 4 and AF is still here. I start my clomid tomorrow on CD 5 and go through 9. I read somewhere that I should take it at night due to side effects? Anyone have any experience with it? my doctor didn't say. She just said take it at the same time each day. I'm temping this cycle as well to confirm my O and I've got OPKs and conceive plus. I think I may take some robitussin this cycle to help with CM since they say clomid can dry you up


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies, firstly, thank you. I have been out all day with friends... was hard not to say anything, but judging by my dates and my short LP, I am only 3 weeks and 4 days. Seems too early just to say anything to anyone. I am so so so nervous. Excited, but then as soon as I get excited, I revert back to getting nervous. Especially if I get a twinge. Like "OMG. Is that an AF cramp? it's over." But thank you all so much :cry: :cloud9: I cannot believe it. Resisting urge to keep POAS. May do a digi in a few days. I didn't tell anyone but I peed on an IC yesterday morning and got a BFN. STARK too. So it just shows us that that extra day can make a huge difference. 

Bee and Camp :kiss: It is still so super early and you are NOT out. I actually was 100% sure I was out this morning before I took my test. I even put b vits in my frigging basket for my hopeless LP on Amazon. There is still plenty of time left and we need some more BFPs for the end of Oct! :dust: to you both, and all of you waiting to test!

And let me be proof that when you're "sure" you're broken (lost track of the amount of time this week I've said "There's something wrong with me, I'm sure of it") that your mind doesn't know anything. You shouldn't believe any of the bad things it tells you!

I will still be stalking. You girls have been my sanity :hugs: couldn't have got through this without you. :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> You're right! We could still be pregnant and it just doesn't show yet, especially if we had just implanted. I think I give up hope once 12 DPO hits! There are pros and cons with every month that goes by, at least DS will be older, maybe in pre-school and out of diapers by then!? Potty training a willful child is so hard you guys...
> 
> Also, maybe gives me another month to lose some weight? That's always a good thing but with Halloween tomorrow who am I kidding??
> 
> TTCBABY- I've got everything crossed for you!!!

Thank you but, just tested and it was stark white. Pretty sure I'm out this month and the stress of the month is delaying AF :dohh:

Remember everything happens for a reason at that time. You're definitely not out yet though, I've still got everything crossed for you. 

I may actually start using OPK's next cycle, not sure yet. I do want to get rid of a few pounds as well. After tomorrow though :winkwink:


----------



## jGo_18

after stressing all day yesterday about still having no line to speak of on an opk and that my ovacue monitor still hadn't given me a prediction as it usually does by now... i got home to find my cervix had risen, softened, and was super open... so we went ahead and did our first donation/insemination. this morning my monitor finally got the reading it was waiting for and predicted O for monday/tuesday AND i have the beginnings of EWCM... so, i believe i'm in my fertile window =) we're doing donations/insems every other day through cd19 (or until i confirm O... if i have my way).

hoping to test around 11.18, assuming i do actually O when it looks like i should.


----------



## campn

Awww wanna you're so sweet! It's true doing this with you girls have kept me sane! I couldn't do this alone or ask questions on like yahoo questions! 

Wanna I think I kept peeing on sticks for a good while after my BFP with DS! Wanted to make sure that line is nice and dark! I'm so so happy for you!!! Go and celebrate! Now you've all reasons to eat cake :happydance:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jGo_18 said:


> after stressing all day yesterday about still having no line to speak of on an opk and that my ovacue monitor still hadn't given me a prediction as it usually does by now... i got home to find my cervix had risen, softened, and was super open... so we went ahead and did our first donation/insemination. this morning my monitor finally got the reading it was waiting for and predicted O for monday/tuesday AND i have the beginnings of EWCM... so, i believe i'm in my fertile window =) we're doing donations/insems every other day through cd19 (or until i confirm O... if i have my way).
> 
> hoping to test around 11.18, assuming i do actually O when it looks like i should.

That's awesome!!!! FX for you jGo <3


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> You're right! We could still be pregnant and it just doesn't show yet, especially if we had just implanted. I think I give up hope once 12 DPO hits! There are pros and cons with every month that goes by, at least DS will be older, maybe in pre-school and out of diapers by then!? Potty training a willful child is so hard you guys...
> 
> Also, maybe gives me another month to lose some weight? That's always a good thing but with Halloween tomorrow who am I kidding??
> 
> TTCBABY- I've got everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> Thank you but, just tested and it was stark white. Pretty sure I'm out this month and the stress of the month is delaying AF :dohh:
> 
> Remember everything happens for a reason at that time. You're definitely not out yet though, I've still got everything crossed for you.
> 
> I may actually start using OPK's next cycle, not sure yet. I do want to get rid of a few pounds as well. After tomorrow though :winkwink:Click to expand...


I'm so sorry hun, I hate that bummed out feeling after a bfn. I'm glad you waited to test! You're a strong girl! 

It's so true! This month I've been so stressed so maybe a stress free month would be better to conceive in. I know we all will be holding little babies next year. 

So what is everyone dressing up tomorrow!? I'm going to wear a bunch of flowers and call myself a Hawaiian! DS is going to be a pirate, he's been smacking the heck out of me with his styrofoam sword :growlmad: we are working on teaching him "shiver me timbers" too.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

FX for those little beans! 

I'm not dressing up. Me and OH have some running around to do, we have an engagement party next weekend that he needs clothes for. I'm still trying to find myself a dress on rent the runway (every hear of it? I LOVE IT!) and we have some other errands to run. Hope you get DS to say it! He sounds like such a cutie, minus smacking you with the sword lol


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies!

I haven't checked in for a while, but I had to, since this is the LUCKIEST thread out here this month!

I'm at 10 DPO... had a temp dip yesterday that I'm praying was an implantation dip. Tested on 7 DPO and 9 DPO.... all negatives...even with a FRER. Not giving up hope, because if I did implant yesterday, it would take a few more days to get a positive. I'm going to wait to the day of expected AF (Monday) to test again. Hopefully I can hold out that long...

Halloween.... Oh God, I LOVE to go ALL OUT! And since I couldn't, I'm not doing anything this year. However, I'm thinking of planning a HUGE costume party for next Halloween!

campn -- You and DS are too cute! I was lol at him hitting you with the sword. Looks like we are cycle buddies, with you a day behind me. Fx that was your implantation dip on 6 DPO. Baby dust to you, love!

And baby dust to all you ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Drs tests all came back normal and so did my genetics. She took my HCG for another quant just to make triple sure on my levels and if its 0 then she's going to give me Provera to force my cycle to start over. She also ordered me an ultrasound of my ovaries and an HSG as well for Mon if the Provera works as it should


----------



## beemeck

jGO - get it girl! although I'm not sure insemination is really "getting it". however, it sounds about as fun as BDing at this point. at least it takes less time! :haha::sleep:

ttc - hugs! :hugs: 

magical - I dunno.... I'm calling BFP for you....FX!

wannab - I know, that would be so hard to keep in! I remember after my BFP I went to the bathroom so many times to check for AF, but she never came :) So just sit tight and enjoy it! Can't wait to hear how your journey goes! 

campn - shiver me timbers would be so cute! Does your DH have a costume too? Another Hawaiian perhaps? SO and I are being skeletons as we mentioned before. We get teased a lot for being stick figures - mainly SO as he is the skinniest person anyone has ever seen - so we are hoping to get the last laugh tonight ! :haha:

navy - glad everything is looking good! good luck in your recovery, will be looking forward to having you back TTC :)


----------



## gina236

I should be O'ing soon. I'll be testing around the 14th hopefully. If I get a bfp, thanksgiving is going to be sooo hard to keep quiet!


----------



## Smille24

DD is a vampiress and dh and I don't dress up. ..We're lame lol.

Still neg opk but darker than last nights. I did drink a cappuccino an hr b4 :-( but my pee didn't look diluted so we'll see. My temps keep dropping too so it has to be coming. I'm so frustrated but I'm hoping to bd again tonight just in case.


----------



## campn

Magical- thank you Hun! DS is such a character... Your babies are so beautiful!! I'm also 10 DPO! I just didn't take my temperature today... Had to hurry and take the dog out before she wakes up my son! Ughh! I got a BFN today so maybe tomorrow? :shrug:

Navy- glad your doctor is doing something! I hope everything turns out okay!

Bee- DH isn't dressing up, we have an old pirate costume so maybe I'll convince him to wear it! He isn't much into Halloween other than candy eating! :dohh:

Fx to all of us that those BFNs turn to BFPs!


----------



## magicalmom2be

jGo_18 -- So happy you're in your fertile window and was able to start insemination!!!

wannab--Congrats, love! Looks like you're not a wannabe, anymore! lol... I'm coming right behind you...10 DPO...

gina236 -- Thanksgiving will be hard for me too. I always told myself I wouldn't tell family until 4 months in, which would be February (my birthday month). For some reason, I think I want to hold off on telling DP for a little while. There are 3 friends of mine that I'm dying to tell, though.... this is all WHEN BFP comes.

smille24 -- I'm so in love with your photo!

campn -- No babies here, yet! My photo is just a dream photo! I'm hoping for twins! You and I are definitely cycle buddies @ 10 DPO, but I'm gonna TRY to wait to test for Sunday/Monday. I'm already tired of my 2 disappointing BFNs. I so want this next test to show me what I need to see... my much desired BFP!


----------



## jGo_18

Opks are still super negative, but other signs point to fertile. Had our second insem lined up for tmrw, just found out donor will be away now because his aunt is in hospice :( hope to maybe get it in tonight instead and then Sunday when he gets bAck in town :/ something always throws off the plan. I so wish we could do this on our own, I hate relying on someone else.


----------



## beemeck

Oh that is so frustrating j, I can't imagine. Many of my friends have used or are planning to use donors and I've seen first hand how stressful it is. I have two real life Ttc buddies and one is getting ready to order her donations. She has been tracking her cycle to the t so that she knows the exact time to order and inseminate. I have a lot of respect for all of that diligence !


----------



## jGo_18

We starte with frozen - so planning/tracking was key... It's soooo expensive. I'm thankful we have our known donor now and can be slightly more last minute if need be and its a great help when a cycle doesn't quite go as planned. But then there is this side of it... Where he becomes unavailable at a moments notice, right when we need him. It's not his fault and I feel bad for being upset considering the situation... But the window can be so small sometimes...


----------



## campn

Ladies, I'm officially crazy. I'm starting to see things. What next? My dead grandma will walk into the door!? :nope:
 



Attached Files:







12182008_10153916668967697_2128936983_n.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jGo_18

campn - i don't think youre crazy... i think i see something!!


----------



## ciz

Lots of luck ladies who are testing
. Congrats to the BFPS. Hugs to those who af arrived.. keep positive to those in limbo your not out until that witch arrives so lots n lots of luck 

Afm - cervix tight closed, tucked away again feeling. But feels very wet/creamy. Pinching again left side and feeling soooo tired. Maybe 5dpo x


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ladies, I'm officially crazy. I'm starting to see things. What next? My dead grandma will walk into the door!? :nope:

I don't think I'm seeing anything hun but I'm on phone which is on its last legs for battery so screen is dark


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> campn - i don't think youre crazy... i think i see something!!

Thank you JGo! I really hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me!



ciz said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm officially crazy. I'm starting to see things. What next? My dead grandma will walk into the door!? :nope:
> 
> I don't think I'm seeing anything hun but I'm on phone which is on its last legs for battery so screen is darkClick to expand...

It's okay hun, I can barely see it myself!!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Ladies, I'm officially crazy. I'm starting to see things. What next? My dead grandma will walk into the door!? :nope:

I see something too!


----------



## Smille24

I'm really feeling down. I'm afraid to keep asking my dh to keep dtd but I have fertile cm, cramps off and on, my temps are down, cervix is high and soft and opks are almost positive and have been for several days. I know it's better to bd b4 O, but I'm ready to give up.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Smille24 said:


> I'm really feeling down. I'm afraid to keep asking my dh to keep dtd but I have fertile cm, cramps off and on, my temps are down, cervix is high and soft and opks are almost positive and have been for several days. I know it's better to bd b4 O, but I'm ready to give up.

Don't give up yet! It will be all worth it during the 2WW and when you get your BFP this cycle! 

You and DH could have a couple of glasses of wine, wear something sexy, and get things rockin!!! Try not to think of TTC... Just have fun with it. And once you've made it past O, you can retire from DTD. Right now, your BFP depends on it! lol....


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> I'm really feeling down. I'm afraid to keep asking my dh to keep dtd but I have fertile cm, cramps off and on, my temps are down, cervix is high and soft and opks are almost positive and have been for several days. I know it's better to bd b4 O, but I'm ready to give up.

If your having fertile cm hun the Sperm will survive a couple days. Apparently it's better to bd every other day too something to do with quality of Sperm. Don't put pressure on yourself it maybe the cause of delaying ovulation. Maybe stop using opks now and just go with the flow.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'd go ahead and just do it like Nike says! It'll help you relax more and if you end up ovulating soon at least you can't be worried. Maybe wait until you get that positive opk and then do whatever you NEED do to get DH on board! Believe in your sexy inner goddess ;)


----------



## ajr1990

Can anyone help me :( ? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-have-you-ever-gotten-hcg-back-value-1-a.html


----------



## ajr1990

Well ladies, I'm out. I think I had yet another early cp :/ this just is horrible I don't know where to go from here. I feel so lost. :cry: I think I need to talk to gyno about some more testing before ttc anymore.


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. I think I had yet another early cp :/ this just is horrible I don't know where to go from here. I feel so lost. :cry: I think I need to talk to gyno about some more testing before ttc anymore.

I'm so sorry. I think your gyno can run some tests and see what's going on. Lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## Smille24

Dh was asleep when I got home from dinner with the girls. He texted me b4 I left and it was only a 10 min drive. ..grr. I'm pretty upset but at the same time he is working 12 hrs a day. Maybe tomorrow. 

I'm going tbh, I am so sick of ttc, timing everything and forcing my dh to have sex with me. If someone would've told me this is how it really is b4 hand, I probably would've laughed at them. Ttc is not enjoyable unless it happens within the 1st couple of months. Ttc sucks!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You're right smile. TTC does really suck. I spent over a year TTC and all the crap that goes with it. Timing a BD schedule, but then making sure we carried on the whole month so DH didn't just feel like a baby making tool. 
Most of the time it wasn't purely for fun and however hard you try not to think about it, essentially you know it's for a purpose. 
I was ready to give up so many times in those 16 months but we just had to keep on going. 
I actually feel terrible for DH now as my sex drive is low and we hardly ever do it. Obviously TTC was pretty much everyday. 

I really do hope that all of you ladies are close to your BFP. It's soul destroying, but you will get there. Xx


----------



## jGo_18

My temp is bouncing basically between two numbers... Up down up down... Can't be a good thing as I'm hoping O at the usual time... :/


----------



## beemeck

Another blazing bfn this morning. Temp went up but I assume from drinking and sleeping in. Now I'll just wait for the witch. Will check back in properly later ! Xoxo


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille i know what you mean. ttc SUCKS. And now poor dh hasn't had sex in like two weeks cause i haven't felt good enough.

jgo- i don't think the bouncing numbers mean too much hun as long as you get your confirmed temp shift later.


----------



## campn

Another BFN for me at 11 DPO. Really it doesn't upset me anymore, after a few cycles it just becomes normal. 

On to the next.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Firstly, thank you for all your lovely congrats. It means so much :hugs: 

Camp and Bee I'm so sorry for your BFNs. I am sad that I didn't come on to two blazing BFPs. :hugs: But until AF is here, you're not out. And if it does arrive, you'll both be ready to attack this next cycle. I'm there for you every step of the way! Your Bubbas are out there waiting for you and it's just a matter of time. Sending you love girls. 

Ladies with BFNs, sending lots of love to you and lots and lots of luck for next cycle. :hugs: 

Navy, I'm pleased to hear everything is well with your tests. Hopefully this helps to close the chapter so you can move on to TTC again and get that BFP :dust: 

jGO, I'm sorry, that must be so frustrating. You're a trooper and all of this will be worth it and part of your story when you get your BFP.

Smille :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling like this hun. I can totally understand why you feel the way you do. OH and me actually argued about DTD once and it really did add on the pressure of the whole thing. Don't give up. This will all be worth it. And you won't even really remember all of this when you're pregnant with your bean. Sending love. But I sympathise and empathise and am with you. TTC is mostly stress, pressure, and worry and we are all troopers for putting up with it. It can make even the strongest person wobble! But don't give up :hugs: 

Magical, sending you lots of luck and dust!

AJR I'm so sorry hun. I know they say not to worry about chemicals but there is no harm going to the doctor for some reassurance and peace of mind. :hugs: I hope you're okay.

Girls, best of luck to everyone waiting to O and test. Stalking and keeping my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## gina236

Ewcm this morning!! :) still negative opks but dtd tonight and hopefully tomorrow. Really hoping all the bfn's turn to bfps. Sometimes all it takes is one more day. FX for all of you.


----------



## magicalmom2be

BFN, too. :cry:


----------



## jalilma

campn said:


> Another BFN for me at 11 DPO. Really it doesn't upset me anymore, after a few cycles it just becomes normal.
> 
> On to the next.

Average day most people get their bfp is 13dpo.... Don't give up your temps look great ( I was negative 11dpo and 12 dpo... Finally got a squinter 13dpo.) hang in there.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I agree! A day can make such a difference. I had a BFN, stark white, and the next day had a line. A day can make such a difference...


----------



## campn

Thank you sweet ladies! I appreciate you giving me much needed hope!

I hope you all had a great Halloween! 

I was a Hawaiian and kept saying aloha and mahalo all night!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> Thank you sweet ladies! I appreciate you giving me much needed hope!
> 
> I hope you all had a great Halloween!
> 
> I was a Hawaiian and kept saying aloha and mahalo all night!

How cute!!! Very beautiful!!! Looks like you had fun!!!


----------



## beemeck

Checking in while at the Halloween party because I actually had brown spotting today and am kinda freaking out? I've never had spotting start this early. I always will get af the day after spotting so I can hardly wait to see what tomorrow brings ....ah!


----------



## Conundrum

:hi: Hope everyone is doing well, will have to go back and catch up on everything. 

AF hit so will be testing around the 24th at the latest. Babydust to you all.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp you look beautiful! 

Bee, when is af due? That is a good sign! It could be IB. If it's brown it's old, which means it may be IB left over from Implantation! Eeek! That's exciting! Any cramps?


----------



## ciz

Maybe 7dpo.... feel like uti happen urge to need a pee straight after going and so tired.

Hope you all had a great weekend x


----------



## mommyxofxone

just adding in here at 10dpo with dd i got a stark white and my first positive was 12dpo. and SUPER faint. dh told me i was nuts. 

also this time around, i got spotting on 11dpo, and got my bfp on 12dpo.


----------



## squirrel.

AF finally got me ladies. On to the next cycle. I'll probably be testing around the end of the month again, maybe the 30th? I got a BFP on the 30th of November 2013 when we conceived our daughter. Maybe that's a good sign hat I might repeat it again this year?


----------



## ciz

Lots of luck next cycle squirrel


----------



## beemeck

Sorry squirrel - I should be right behind you ... And testing that same day too - cycle buddies :) 

Thanks for all of the input ladies ! I actually woke up to no AF... She's expected on Tuesday so it's early for me. And I haven't had any cramps yet although I will say I've had a few cycles in the past where she's totally snuck up on me. Not often but I have! If she's not here by the end of the day then I'll really be wondering, but for now I'm thinking this is a weird cycle and she will be here soon ...


----------



## beemeck

Oh and because my temp took a total nose dive too. Which also never happens. Normally drops mid cycle and gradually. So it's just a weird month all of a sudden!


----------



## ciz

Fingers crossed af stays away beemeck

Just seen you've changed group to autumn testers af possibly due 8th for me - but no doubt I'll be breaking out the tests from 5th lol


----------



## campn

Bee- count me in with you and squirrel! Probably testing end of November too if I'm lucky! Knowing how long my cycles are, I may be testing early December! 

I've decided to start taking vitex and maca root, and try soft cups. Hopefully my luck changes next cycle.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- you looked pretty!

Bee- with to brown discharge and the dip, I'm thinking implantation. FX'D for you.

Squirrel - I'm so sorry :hugs:.

Afm- I FINALLY got a positive opk :happydance:. I feel so much pressure too. I expect another drop in temp tomorrow. Thank goodness I'm almost in the tww!!!


----------



## beemeck

ciz -- yay, that seems just around the corner! lol easy for me to say, I know. UTIs are the worst. hopefully you can get meds for is asap so you get some relief. TTC has us BDing waaaay too much :nope:

campn - meant to tell you you looked great last night! love it :) also.... your temp keeps creeping up. I'm still not giving up on you either....

smille - YESSSS finally :happydance: I know, there is so much pressure, especially when you have THAT much anticipation leading up to it.... try and relax and if possible, try and make it fun. TMI but you know that's when I watch my videos then call for SO so I'm reeeeeeeally ready to go :blush:

AFM - girls, I'm going NUTS. now I'm totally convinced :dohh: not a speck of blood today. yesterday was really just brown CM. Not a lot at all. Once I saw it, I took my temp to see. I was up and moving but my temp was 97.1!!! It hasn't been that low since my pre O dip and that was my first thing AM resting temp. I did find it interesting that my temp this morning was higher still and while I was reading just a little bit ago (just laying around on the couch) I took it again and it's back to 98.5 :wacko: so needless to say, there is no hope for me. The next couple of days (and mostly today) are gonna be killing me. I'll prob test tomorrow morning and see.... TBH, I felt AF brewing at 8 and 9 DPO and thought, wow it's early. But after 9DPO, nothing. haven't felt her anywhere near..... 

:juggle::fool::headspin:


I've officially gone nutso.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bee, this sounds so promising to me! I am so excited for you to test!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! We had so much fun trick or treating. DS made it his job to collect candy, then once at home he didn't even care for it! I tried to offer him some m&ms out of pity (pity cause of the fact that me and DH will devour all his candy!) but he didn't eat it! I was like well okay then! 

My temperature is so high, but it always gets so high like that around that time, it fools me thinking maybe I AM pregnant but nope, it's just mean! I want AF to start so I can move on! 

Bee- That sounds confusing! I'm sure it's totally okay for you to go nuts like that! But you could have just implanted with the spotting, also would explain your BFN! Fx for you!!!


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> ciz -- yay, that seems just around the corner! lol easy for me to say, I know. UTIs are the worst. hopefully you can get meds for is asap so you get some relief. TTC has us BDing waaaay too much :nope:
> 
> campn - meant to tell you you looked great last night! love it :) also.... your temp keeps creeping up. I'm still not giving up on you either....
> 
> smille - YESSSS finally :happydance: I know, there is so much pressure, especially when you have THAT much anticipation leading up to it.... try and relax and if possible, try and make it fun. TMI but you know that's when I watch my videos then call for SO so I'm reeeeeeeally ready to go :blush:
> 
> AFM - girls, I'm going NUTS. now I'm totally convinced :dohh: not a speck of blood today. yesterday was really just brown CM. Not a lot at all. Once I saw it, I took my temp to see. I was up and moving but my temp was 97.1!!! It hasn't been that low since my pre O dip and that was my first thing AM resting temp. I did find it interesting that my temp this morning was higher still and while I was reading just a little bit ago (just laying around on the couch) I took it again and it's back to 98.5 :wacko: so needless to say, there is no hope for me. The next couple of days (and mostly today) are gonna be killing me. I'll prob test tomorrow morning and see.... TBH, I felt AF brewing at 8 and 9 DPO and thought, wow it's early. But after 9DPO, nothing. haven't felt her anywhere near.....
> 
> :juggle::fool::headspin:
> 
> 
> I've officially gone nutso.


The uti feeling has completely died down now but I'm still not passing much when go to the loo. Lol I would put it down to too much bding if it wasn't for the fact we haven't had any since Wednesday haha so it's completely out the blue. Hoping it's a good sign ( haha is that even possible for uti)

Haven't got a clue about temp talk hun sorry but brown cm sounds promising.


----------



## praying4no2

Campn and Bee, you might have November BFPs!


----------



## Smille24

I agree, I think campn and bee will have bfps soon.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Don't count me out yet ladies! 12 DPO.... 2 more days to test.


----------



## gina236

What do you think ladies. Is the bottom one positive? I got a positive on a more expensive brand yesterday and am pretty sure I have O'd today but for some reason these cheapies are just figuring it out lol.
 



Attached Files:







20151101_155032.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## magicalmom2be

Looks good. Trust the more expensive brand. Most opks say you ovulate right AFTER you get the positive...12 to 48 hrs. most times but could be less...

After O, my OPKs begin to lighten up again.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hello everyone!

I'd like to join this thread. This is my first cycle TTC after back-to-back losses. I had a CP in August and a missed M/C in April. On progesterone this time around. Hoping that will do the trick.

This is cycle day 12 for me. Just waiting for a positive OPK. Tender boobs today but no CM whatsoever.... DH has a bad back, so we can't BD like rabbits. Timing is everything. Was hoping for that positive OPK over the weekend. Oh well.

Pregnancy testing on November 17th!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Eeek magical! Exciting! Can't wait to see your test.

Gina, I would definitely trust the more expensive one! But I would also say you're probably ovulating today if you got the positive yesterday and your surge is still being picked up on that bottom OPK. BD time!


----------



## gina236

Thanks we DTD last night so feeling pretty good about timing! :) I didn't think the cheapies were gonna get positive at all but it was my last more expensive one that was positive and I'm not buying more lol. Just surprised me to see the cheapie go positive today after I already feel that I O'd


----------



## Conundrum

Gina , Smille and Unicorn almost to the 2WW! Babydust!

Ajr and Squirrel :hugs: sorry ladies. November will be our month!

WannaB sorry I missed it, but Congratulations, mommy!

Campn love the costume, FX for you, still a couple of days!

Magical , Campn and Bee really hoping we all see your BFPs in the next few days.

CD6 here and guilt tripping hubby into another month of let's just try the 24hr method :haha: Well it is my birthday month so he didn't refuse. Opks on hand so ready to O.


----------



## campn

Gina- Go get some!! ;)

Magical- Fx for you girl!!! :hugs:

Drum- thank you!! It was so much fun to dress up! What is the 24hr method??

AFM- Spotting has officially started, AF will be here in about 2 days. 
Here's to sweet November! My birthday (and bees!) month! I know it will eventually happen and we will get that second pink line, maybe now is just not the time? I was talking with DH about trick or treating next year with wearing a baby in a sling &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; heart eyes! Come on little soul!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Gina- Go get some!! ;)
> 
> Magical- Fx for you girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Drum- thank you!! It was so much fun to dress up! What is the 24hr method??
> 
> AFM- Spotting has officially started, AF will be here in about 2 days.
> Here's to sweet November! My birthday (and bees!) month! I know it will eventually happen and we will get that second pink line, maybe now is just not the time? I was talking with DH about trick or treating next year with wearing a baby in a sling &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; heart eyes! Come on little soul!

Dh and I were talking about cute baby costumes for next year too. I know we'll get bfps soon. It has to happen.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn, DTD right (or as close as possible) at the 24hr mark daily. It's supposed to provide the 'freshest' possible swimmers. There are a few studies that suggest it also can help the female body hormonally prepare for a lo, by registering the sex increase. Basically our bodies figure out what we're trying to do. I stumbled on it cycle before last and thought why not. It does mean that you have to get creative though, hubby loved it but was almost late to work twice lol.

When is your birthday? Mine is the 16th. Really hoping for a late surprise, if not Christmas will be a challenge this year.


----------



## beemeck

Well ladies I'm back down to earth ! Spotting picked back up and cramping started. Af should be here when I wake up tomorrow on my bday :( just not fair - camp too!! What is up with that!?

Yay for other bdays this month too. Maybe we will just get belated gifts? My due date is next month so this is my last chance. Not sure how I'll get through it without being pregnant.

Going to look into this 24 hour thing.... 

You ladies are so great here. Maybe feeling pms emotional but really your support has been wonderful for me ! 
Xoxo


----------



## campn

Smille- what do you guys have in mind!? It is so hard to find costumes for the tiny babies! I remember with DS. Maybe a costume-pajamas type of thing??

Drum- this sounds promising! I'll also look it up! My birthday is tomorrow! November 2nd! Btw, my DH is also from Alabama, Huntsville specifically. We are thinking about taking a road trip there cause I've never been.

Bee- :hugs: you're my birthday, cycle and sadly, bfn buddy! We will get our glory day. I understand how it'll be hard when your due date is here and you're not pregnant, I don't pray much but I'm really praying you get pregnant before then! I couldn't do it without you girl. And all of you ladies, it's been so sweet knowing each one of you. It must be pms talk!


Time for a new cycle avatar picture?


----------



## Conundrum

:hugs: Bee I am so sorry, will be rooting for you this month. What a BDay gift a BFP would be.

If anyone is looking for the 24hr method look up the sperm meets egg plan, or SMEP, it is just a variance and they have a few of them, if that one does not work for you.


----------



## beemeck

Got my new cycle pic ready to go ! The wedding pics just must not have been working for me. Superstitious much? &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Happy early birthday! I really hope you both can make it, absolutely beautiful in the fall/spring! Summers are the stuff of nightmares though.

Love the new picture Bee


----------



## campn

Bee- look at you! You are such a total babe!! Dayum girl!! 

I was just reading through your ttc journal, so many emotions here. Don't know what to tell you, but I'm sending you a super huge hug. :hugs: I totally believe you're already a mom. You deserve to be a mom very very much.


----------



## beemeck

Aw you girls are the sweetest :)


----------



## Jenni4

Hello! I was here in October but af got me oct 8th and today! Was supposed to have a Halloween bfp but that didn't work... So I'm due to test on Nov 27 for a thanksgiving bfp and if that doesn't work I'm getting an early christams present bfp! One of these holidays has to be a lucky one!!! Can you add me to your list... Again... Thanks!!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Gina- Go get some!! ;)
> 
> Magical- Fx for you girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Drum- thank you!! It was so much fun to dress up! What is the 24hr method??
> 
> AFM- Spotting has officially started, AF will be here in about 2 days.
> Here's to sweet November! My birthday (and bees!) month! I know it will eventually happen and we will get that second pink line, maybe now is just not the time? I was talking with DH about trick or treating next year with wearing a baby in a sling &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; heart eyes! Come on little soul!




beemeck said:


> Well ladies I'm back down to earth ! Spotting picked back up and cramping started. Af should be here when I wake up tomorrow on my bday :( just not fair - camp too!! What is up with that!?
> 
> Yay for other bdays this month too. Maybe we will just get belated gifts? My due date is next month so this is my last chance. Not sure how I'll get through it without being pregnant.
> 
> Going to look into this 24 hour thing....
> 
> You ladies are so great here. Maybe feeling pms emotional but really your support has been wonderful for me !
> Xoxo

Argh no stay away af !!! So keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies. 

Me - uti feeling gone (thankfully) not really feeling anything this morning abit crampy. Had a bit of better nights kip but still feeling so tired.


----------



## Smille24

So my temp went up today, not what I was expecting. I'm feeling pretty sickly. My throat is sore and my head is pounding so I'm thinking I may have a slight fever. Plus I didn't sleep well at all. We managed to dtd and will again today just in case. I really hope I didn't O yesterday.


----------



## ciz

Are your temps meant to drop for ovulation? Sorry I'm very slow trying to understand temping


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- yes they drop during ovulation and rise after.

Bee- I am so sorry af came :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

bee :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

So sorry AF Came Bee :hugs: can't stand it when she rears her ugly head. 

Take a day to hate the witch with all your might, but then it's onto get that November BFP. Your BFP is so close I can smell it! 

Good luck to all ladies waiting to O and test. I am rooting for you all :dust:


----------



## Autumn leaves

Nov 19th here!!!


----------



## praying4no2

November 23. I think November is the one!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.


----------



## gina236

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.

Omg!! Congrats!!! Such a lucky thread!!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## beemeck

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.

omg omg omg!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: amazing news!! congrats love!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

gina236 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.
> 
> Omg!! Congrats!!! Such a lucky thread!!!! H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

Thank you so much <3


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.

OMGGG!!

Congratulations!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

beemeck said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.
> 
> omg omg omg!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: amazing news!! congrats love!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you <3


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

wanna-b-mummy said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.
> 
> OMGGG!!
> 
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thank you <3


----------



## Trr

Hugs to everyone feeling a little down in this journey. It's a tough one.

Happy birthday campn and bee! Hoping for late birthday presents for you both. 

Fx for all the ladies waiting. 

11dpo- Af is supposed to appear on Thursday for me. I usually start spotting on Wednesday so honestly I just feel like waiting instead of wasting another FRER test. If no af by Friday then I'll test. I have my cheapie sticks that I will use until then. 

In the way of symptoms, I feel pretty much like I did last month. Same symptoms, a little crampy, bbs hurt. Nothing that screams BFP unfortunately. 

When af shows (already feeling out) my next test date will probably be November 29.


----------



## beemeck

not marking your test date just yet :winkwink: 

good thinking with the testing. every month I get a little less obsessed and test less and later. But my fingers are tightly crossed for you - in fact everything is since still no BDing over here :haha:

thanks for the bday wish!!


----------



## Trr

Congrats Ttcbaby!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I took this one first thing this AM and I seen the line but, I was doubtful because of the blue dye and it was 7AM, I figured my eyes were playing tricks on me.

So before work I went to CVS and picked up a FRER with a digi, took it when I got to work and...


Happy Birthday Bee & Campn <3


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trr said:


> Congrats Ttcbaby!

Thank you <3


----------



## campn

OMG!!! This is the best news I've had all week!!! 
Congrats to my cycle buddy!!! So happy for you!:happydance:

Go out and celebrate!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> OMG!!! This is the best news I've had all week!!!
> Congrats to my cycle buddy!!! So happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> Go out and celebrate!

Thank you so much :hugs:

Celebrate? My nerves are all over the place lol I don't even want to move. I don't even know how I'm still at work and being productive lol. I'm going to run to my OB (who is literally right next door to my office) and see when he'll want to see me. I haven't event old OH yet. I want to think of a cute way to do it. The digi is under my keyboard right now and I keep peaking at it to make sure it hasn't changed. I'm crazy lol


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! This is the best news I've had all week!!!
> Congrats to my cycle buddy!!! So happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> Go out and celebrate!
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs:
> 
> Celebrate? My nerves are all over the place lol I don't even want to move. I don't even know how I'm still at work and being productive lol. I'm going to run to my OB (who is literally right next door to my office) and see when he'll want to see me. I haven't event old OH yet. I want to think of a cute way to do it. The digi is under my keyboard right now and I keep peaking at it to make sure it hasn't changed. I'm crazy lolClick to expand...


Haha let it slowly sink in! I still don't believe the BFP I got 4 years ago with DS! I just kept rubbing my belly and saying "I love you baby!" 

Let us know how you tell your OH!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! This is the best news I've had all week!!!
> Congrats to my cycle buddy!!! So happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> Go out and celebrate!
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs:
> 
> Celebrate? My nerves are all over the place lol I don't even want to move. I don't even know how I'm still at work and being productive lol. I'm going to run to my OB (who is literally right next door to my office) and see when he'll want to see me. I haven't event old OH yet. I want to think of a cute way to do it. The digi is under my keyboard right now and I keep peaking at it to make sure it hasn't changed. I'm crazy lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha let it slowly sink in! I still don't believe the BFP I got 4 years ago with DS! I just kept rubbing my belly and saying "I love you baby!"
> 
> Let us know how you tell your OH!Click to expand...

Funny enough I was talking to my belly in the car asking if there was something really in there.

I'll definitely keep you all posted. And a sincere thank you to everyone for the amazing support, you girls are the best. This thread is VERY lucky and I just know everyone will get that BFP VERY soon <3


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Ciz- yes they drop during ovulation and rise after.
> 
> Bee- I am so sorry af came :hugs:

Got ya. Thanks for explaining =) x



TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.

Awww amazing congrats xx


----------



## ciz

Ok so AFM I was naughty and had to satisfy my urge to test. 8dpo (?)

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151102_152831.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151102_152831.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-02%2015.31.15.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-02%2015.31.15.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I know super early if I am even 8dpo. Crazy cycle month. Holding off now till 5th haha.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Ttcbabyg. Xx

Happy birthday Bee and Campn. Xx

Ciz, I don't see anything yet, sorry. However, I am on my phone and I am rubbish with spotting lines! 8dpo is super early too. FX'd for the coming days. Xx


----------



## ajr1990

What in the world.. Are these for real?!?! 

All 5 I had in house were used and all 5 looked the same, second faint line. Going to pick up some frer today!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=475775

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=475827


----------



## gina236

Ciz, I see what you are seeing. But I don't see any pink in it :/ hopefully it's just my phone and it will be getting darker!!

Ajr, those have to be bfp! You wouldn't get the same evap on 5 tests! FX for you! Hurry up and get that FRER ;)


----------



## ciz

ajr1990 said:


> What in the world.. Are these for real?!?!
> 
> All 5 I had in house were used and all 5 looked the same, second faint line. Going to pick up some frer today!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=475775
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=475827

Definitely get a frer =) it's looking like bfp



gina236 said:


> Ciz, I see what you are seeing. But I don't see any pink in it :/ hopefully it's just my phone and it will be getting darker!!
> 
> Ajr, those have to be bfp! You wouldn't get the same evap on 5 tests! FX for you! Hurry up and get that FRER ;)

Yeah I'm not entirely surely what's getting picked up. I can usually see the indent line but not on this one. My urge has been satisfied for a couple days now haha. My lower back has been killing for 3 days really struggling to do anything. And just so tired x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats ttcbaby!!!! Awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> View attachment 908047
> 
> I took this one first thing this AM and I seen the line but, I was doubtful because of the blue dye and it was 7AM, I figured my eyes were playing tricks on me.
> 
> So before work I went to CVS and picked up a FRER with a digi, took it when I got to work and...
> View attachment 908049
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Bee & Campn <3

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Happy birthday ladies! 

Ajr- those look like bfps! Congrats! Can't wait to see the frer.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies. Is there a November thread, or is November continuing on here? 

DH wasn't supposed to be home until this upcoming weekend, but he came back early and got home this past Thursday evening. :happydance:

He's been doing some thinking and wants us prego asap haha. He's given me the go-ahead to try anything within reason lol. I have no clue where to begin, other than deciding to use preseed this whole week (I'll O mid-week) and he's made a bd schedule for himself lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats TTCBaby!!

Everything crossed that line gets darker for you Ajr!!

Afm: hoping to see a positive opk today and finish out our inseminations in the next couple days. i'm ready for the TWW, but mostly i just want to see myself O on time this cycle and not see a repeat of the hell of last cycle!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies, you're all amazing <3


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Happy birthday gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Trr

Welcome trixie! This is the continuation of an October thread because it was super lucky and a lot of us wanted to follow through to November. There is another November thread if you are interested though. 

We can give you all the suggestions in the world but if they were successful, we would all be pregnant. 

I suggest to try to not get your hopes up too much. It is a really big disappointment at the end of your cycle when af comes to visit but will be a pleasant surprise when you get a BFP. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## jGo_18

welcome trixie! as far as suggestions - do you use opks or chart at all? if not, those are a few things to look into. beyond that - try and enjoy the trying as much as you can. hopefully yours won't be a long journey, but it certainly gets hard when those bfn's happen. just try and stay relaxed, optimistic, and have fun with it. good luck!


----------



## praying4no2

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies....I couldn't even catch up with the thread simply because my brain is still processing that...I GOT A BFP THIS AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to send the pictures to myself so I can upload them. My hands are shaking.

A huge congratulations!


----------



## campn

Trix- OPKS and charting! It will help you at least pinpoint ovulation so it makes things easier. Also, just have fun with it and try not to stress, even if it takes a few cycles. The odds sadly are against those poor swimmers (after watching a few documentaries) so I'm using pressed and soft cups on my next cycle. 

Sounds like you and your DH have a good plan and will do great!! Welcome here! It is really a lucky thread!!


----------



## jren

Hey ladies! My name is Jen. I'm in my 5th tww. This cycle I took 5mg of femara 3-7 and had two follicles. I am currently 2dpo! I'm testing November 14th.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Congrats TTCBaby! And WELCOME Trixie!

Campn... your temps haven't dropped, have they? Looks like you're still in the running, like me.

AF was scheduled for today, but did not show up. I also expected temp to drop all the way down as a sign that AF is coming today or tomorrow, but that didn't happen either.

All of this is GREAT news, but still BFN. I refuse to declare myself out until my temp drops all the way down or AF shows. I read that I still have til 16 DPO to 18 DPO to receive a BFP, so I'm holding on to hope.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks ladies. I have been on here for a while now actually. I do chart and use opk's. I was kind of hoping for more suggestions on, I guess, different things you ladies may have tried. Example: I read something about raspberry leaf tea. I don't know really what suggestions I'm looking for lol. 

We've been trying on and off for the past year. We did try going to my doctor for help, unfortunately they refuse to do anything for me until DH has an analysis done. With his work schedule, that is unlikely to happen anytime soon. But I'm feeling optimistic and good about this cycle.


----------



## jGo_18

trixie - i drink the raspberry tea and i noticed that it REALLY helped with cm. when i started drinking it (usually 2ish cups a day + 2 cups of grapefruit juice as well) i actually get a good amount of ewcm, which i never got before i started drinking the tea.
i also took vitex for awhile - but i actually think it screwed my cycles up instead of helped =/
i know a lot of ladies here use soft cups as well.

i use a donor, so our process is probably a bit different. but i do use pre-seed and i keep my hips elevated after for at least an hour or so.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Welcome jren!

Trixie -- Here are a few things I've tried:
1. Raspberry leaf tea -- GREAT for producing EWCM around ovulation.
2. Maca powder -- fertility in general...may help produce O pains (so you know you're ovulating )
3. Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen -- Great for fertility...comes from the Queen Bee and she's SUPER fertile!
4. Vitex/Chasteberry -- Helps regulate cycles.
5. Soy Isoflavones -- Helps regulate irregular cycles. Only use from CD2 to CD6---no more or less...and never use it on any other days. Helps regulate cycles and produce O pains.
6. Folic acid -- Some women get pregnant taking folic acid prescribed by their doctor.
7. Serrapeptase -- Enzyme that helps remove blockages in the womb/reproductive organs. I had blocked tubes, so this helped me.
8. Castor Oil packs -- Only use before O. 
9. Apple cider vinegar -- Some women who couldn't conceive started taking a couple of ounces of apple cider vinegar twice a day and conceived.
10. Pre-seed lubricant -- Imitates EWCM, makes your uterus more alkaline for sperm, and helps sperm get to egg. Some women who couldn't conceive for many cycles finally conceived on their first cycle of using pre-seed. This was my first cycle using it.

This is all I can think of for right now.


----------



## beemeck

happy birthday camp!!!! :hugs: xoxoxo what are your plans for the day? I have so many appts at work today, phew! At least it's keeping me busy. SO wanted us to both call off today, but I think I need my mind elsewhere. 

magical - I love that you said "that's all I can think of now" after listing just about every natural fertility secret there is out there. :haha: lol way to go, girl! And I'm totally not counting you OR camp out - in my craziness yesterday, I stalked FF charts for late BFPs and there were so many after 14 DPO! 

hi again trixie! glad you are back for another round with us. Good luck - magical pretty much covered everything that I know of! let me know when you will be testing around and we will all be rooting for you :hugs:

hey smille - my SO is interested in getting a sperm analysis. After my tests came back normal last month, he's thinking he should get checked out too. Do you know if a referral is needed? is it done by a urologist?? any info would be helpful!

ciz and ajr - you know me, not seeing anything yet, but I hope I can soon!! 

ttcbaby - still so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

oh and welcome jren! FX for you and lots of :dust::dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

So fustrated i want to scream(and cry :() https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=475900


----------



## trixiesmith

jGo_18 said:


> trixie - i drink the raspberry tea and i noticed that it REALLY helped with cm. when i started drinking it (usually 2ish cups a day + 2 cups of grapefruit juice as well) i actually get a good amount of ewcm, which i never got before i started drinking the tea.
> i also took vitex for awhile - but i actually think it screwed my cycles up instead of helped =/
> i know a lot of ladies here use soft cups as well.
> 
> i use a donor, so our process is probably a bit different. but i do use pre-seed and i keep my hips elevated after for at least an hour or so.




magicalmom2be said:


> Welcome jren!
> 
> Trixie -- Here are a few things I've tried:
> 1. Raspberry leaf tea -- GREAT for producing EWCM around ovulation.
> 2. Maca powder -- fertility in general...may help produce O pains (so you know you're ovulating )
> 3. Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen -- Great for fertility...comes from the Queen Bee and she's SUPER fertile!
> 4. Vitex/Chasteberry -- Helps regulate cycles.
> 5. Soy Isoflavones -- Helps regulate irregular cycles. Only use from CD2 to CD6---no more or less...and never use it on any other days. Helps regulate cycles and produce O pains.
> 6. Folic acid -- Some women get pregnant taking folic acid prescribed by their doctor.
> 7. Serrapeptase -- Enzyme that helps remove blockages in the womb/reproductive organs. I had blocked tubes, so this helped me.
> 8. Castor Oil packs -- Only use before O.
> 9. Apple cider vinegar -- Some women who couldn't conceive started taking a couple of ounces of apple cider vinegar twice a day and conceived.
> 10. Pre-seed lubricant -- Imitates EWCM, makes your uterus more alkaline for sperm, and helps sperm get to egg. Some women who couldn't conceive for many cycles finally conceived on their first cycle of using pre-seed. This was my first cycle using it.
> 
> This is all I can think of for right now.

thanks ladies! I think I am a bit more inclined to try the tea right now. I do seem to have a pretty regular cycle complete with O pains and all kinds of cm haha, but it just seems like it's taking longer than I'd like. I imagine there's a few who have been trying for a lot longer so I have no reason to complain/whine about that.


----------



## beemeck

trixiesmith said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> trixie - i drink the raspberry tea and i noticed that it REALLY helped with cm. when i started drinking it (usually 2ish cups a day + 2 cups of grapefruit juice as well) i actually get a good amount of ewcm, which i never got before i started drinking the tea.
> i also took vitex for awhile - but i actually think it screwed my cycles up instead of helped =/
> i know a lot of ladies here use soft cups as well.
> 
> i use a donor, so our process is probably a bit different. but i do use pre-seed and i keep my hips elevated after for at least an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Welcome jren!
> 
> Trixie -- Here are a few things I've tried:
> 1. Raspberry leaf tea -- GREAT for producing EWCM around ovulation.
> 2. Maca powder -- fertility in general...may help produce O pains (so you know you're ovulating )
> 3. Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen -- Great for fertility...comes from the Queen Bee and she's SUPER fertile!
> 4. Vitex/Chasteberry -- Helps regulate cycles.
> 5. Soy Isoflavones -- Helps regulate irregular cycles. Only use from CD2 to CD6---no more or less...and never use it on any other days. Helps regulate cycles and produce O pains.
> 6. Folic acid -- Some women get pregnant taking folic acid prescribed by their doctor.
> 7. Serrapeptase -- Enzyme that helps remove blockages in the womb/reproductive organs. I had blocked tubes, so this helped me.
> 8. Castor Oil packs -- Only use before O.
> 9. Apple cider vinegar -- Some women who couldn't conceive started taking a couple of ounces of apple cider vinegar twice a day and conceived.
> 10. Pre-seed lubricant -- Imitates EWCM, makes your uterus more alkaline for sperm, and helps sperm get to egg. Some women who couldn't conceive for many cycles finally conceived on their first cycle of using pre-seed. This was my first cycle using it.
> 
> This is all I can think of for right now.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies! I think I am a bit more inclined to try the tea right now. I do seem to have a pretty regular cycle complete with O pains and all kinds of cm haha, but it just seems like it's taking longer than I'd like. I imagine there's a few who have been trying for a lot longer so I have no reason to complain/whine about that.Click to expand...

I'm with you trixie! I'm super regular - get O pains that coordinate perfectly with CM... yet nothing now. We fell pregnant our first month TTC and after a very complicated pregnancy ending in a loss, have been unable to get pregnant again even though I haven't noticed ANY changes to my cycle. Even my blood tests came back normal last month from the Dr so it's a mystery :shrug: I feel your frustration!


----------



## magicalmom2be

beemeck -- I am the QUEEN of natural remedies! I've been on a journey to heal my womb for 5+ years.... NTNP, and this cycle is my first TTC. Hoping all of that hard work finally pays off. I've also been stalking FF charts with BFPs after 16 DPO, and it makes me feel a lot better!

trixie -- Tell us how raspberry tea works for you! 

Glad I wrote that list, because there are a couple of things I didn't do this cycle that I need to try again (if necessary, next cycle)--like apple cider vinegar. A couple of ounces in the morning....another couple of ounces in the afternoon. That's it. They say that's good for weight loss and digestive issues as well. Actually, ACV is good for almost EVERYTHING! lol....


----------



## Conundrum

Happy Birthday B and Campn!

Magical, lol, love the list! I am right there with you on the natural remedies.
1.Superfruits and foods try to get at least two in a day
2. B-Vitamins or B-Complex
3. Damiana
4. Evening Primrose

Just a few, if interested in teas there are even more. Ginger green tea is a personal favorite. Started juicing this month as well.


----------



## Trr

Ladies- cross your everything for me. I said I wasn't going to test which was a filthy lie. 

I got the faintest line on a internet stick at about the 5 minute mark this afternoon. So faint I can't get a picture of it. Holding again and going to take a frer this evening.


----------



## jGo_18

all crossables are crossed for you Trr!


----------



## beemeck

Crossed !!!


----------



## Conundrum

:dance: FX Trr!


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> happy birthday camp!!!! :hugs: xoxoxo what are your plans for the day? I have so many appts at work today, phew! At least it's keeping me busy. SO wanted us to both call off today, but I think I need my mind elsewhere.
> 
> magical - I love that you said "that's all I can think of now" after listing just about every natural fertility secret there is out there. :haha: lol way to go, girl! And I'm totally not counting you OR camp out - in my craziness yesterday, I stalked FF charts for late BFPs and there were so many after 14 DPO!
> 
> hi again trixie! glad you are back for another round with us. Good luck - magical pretty much covered everything that I know of! let me know when you will be testing around and we will all be rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> hey smille - my SO is interested in getting a sperm analysis. After my tests came back normal last month, he's thinking he should get checked out too. Do you know if a referral is needed? is it done by a urologist?? any info would be helpful!
> 
> ciz and ajr - you know me, not seeing anything yet, but I hope I can soon!!
> 
> ttcbaby - still so excited for you :happydance:

In the US a referral is not needed to see a specialist. Actually your gyno can write a script for an SA and provide you with a specimen cup. When he can take the specimen to the lab at the hospital. That's what mine did.


----------



## Smille24

Fxd trr


----------



## magicalmom2be

Fingers crossed and sending triple baby dust your way Trr!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ksquared726

Caved and took one of those curved FRERs. I thought maybe I could see something, but everyone is right - the glare on the window is awful! But when I angled it with the top away from me, I could see a line. Couldn't tell if there was color. Posting it here though I doubt anyone will see anything. Maybe I'll try a cheapie tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gina236

I have found the new frers have a line on all of them. They put a indent on the back side of the strip where the line goes. I have taken a few apart. I am guessing its to help the dye or something. But I refuse to knowingly buy them anymore. Just be cautious with those. Hoping it gets darker for you!


----------



## Trr

All that fx must have helped because I got this very very faint BFP tonight. 

I am overly emotional right now. All of you ladies have been more then amazing and each and everyone of you deserve your big freaking positive. Can't even count the times that I have felt out this cycle, practically no symptoms. All of you have been here along the way and I'm sticking around to see everyone get their BFP this month. 

I can't thank you all enough for all the support.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## magicalmom2be

OMG! I SEE IT! I SEE IT! And I never see faint lines!!!! Congrats, love!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## campn

Ks- I'm with Gina, I swear I always think I see something on those new tests! I just ordered the old ones and I'll never use the new kind again! I always see the indent and think it's a line! BUT Fx that in your case it's a start of a BFP!!! 

Bee- Happy birthday beautiful! I hope you had a wonderful day! DH took me to the mall and got me a Michael Kors purse I've been eyeing for like 6 months! I have yet to eat cake though!

Trr- OMG OMG OMG! Today is such a lucky day here!! Congrats hun!! :hugs: I know you were starting to lose hope, but I remember I told you my sister and friend got pregnant on cycle lucky #4! It must be your super pretty avatar picture with that lipstick, did the trick! ;)

AFM- bleeding has picked up, the ugly lady has started to sing! I'm officially out, I even took a digi this morning, don't know why, but it said not pregnant; so mean like, I was like woah you are rude! I'm glad this thread is going to continue though cause I like you ladies a lot! 

And to the ladies with the BFPS, we will follow you soon in your first trimester forum! :happydance:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Sorry to hear about AF showing up, campn! Was hoping this month was your month!


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> I have found the new frers have a line on all of them. They put a indent on the back side of the strip where the line goes. I have taken a few apart. I am guessing its to help the dye or something. But I refuse to knowingly buy them anymore. Just be cautious with those. Hoping it gets darker for you!

Never knew that about these curvy FRERs! Unfortunately, I couldn't get a BFP with them, so gave up on them. Won't be buying those newer ones anymore.


----------



## campn

magicalmom2be said:


> Sorry to hear about AF showing up, campn! Was hoping this month was your month!

You're so sweet! You are magical indeed! It's okay though, with every BFN it brings me closer to a BFP! Right!?? Reading statistics about average time it takes makes me feel good about it. 

This thread did beat the odds. Cause if only 20 women out of 100 get pregnant per cycle, and we aren't even a 100 yet and we have 20 BFP! So much baby dust on here! *heart eyes!*

Magical, get that BFP for us this cycle!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Aww.... thanks campn! I would be honored to bring another BFP to this thread!  Seriously, though.... as much as I want a BFP, I'd be shocked all at the same time. I've seen so many BFNs this month, I can't even imagine another line forming. Still clinging on to hope, though.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Trr. Xx


----------



## jalilma

Trr.... Amazing!


----------



## Smille24

Campn - I am so sorry hun :hugs:. We're in this together and we'll see 2 pink lines soon enough.

Trr-Congrats hun. H&H 9 mths!

Afm- I'm officially in the tww :dance:. I think my temp was off yesterday due to being sickly so I'm saying 1dpo.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes smille!!! did you use softcups?

and trr congrats! i can't see it but taking your word for it.

ksquared hopin it's a line hun. like gina said the new ones suck so i actually didn't even do frer this time around, just used my wondfos.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

YAY Smille! The excitement starts here! And the insanity of course... :happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats trr!!

Campn, I really thought you were heading for a bfp. Your chart was gorgeous :( sorry ad showed lady - I hope this is your cycle!!


Afm: I was really hoping to see a temp rise today... Even tho these damn opks aren't doing a thing. Looks like I'm heading for another late O, if I O at all :( 

Smille - hoping I'll be joining you in the tww soon & that this cycle is a far bit more normal length for us both after last cycles crapshow!


These test are getting a little darker right?? Far right one is from this morning (decided I need to do more than one a day, despite my docs lecture on only doing one)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> yes smille!!! did you use softcups?
> 
> and trr congrats! i can't see it but taking your word for it.
> 
> ksquared hopin it's a line hun. like gina said the new ones suck so i actually didn't even do frer this time around, just used my wondfos.

I did! !! I thought the were so easy to use. I used them both Sunday and yesterday.


----------



## Smille24

Jgo - I see progression for sure. I hope you get a positive soon. Last cycle was a nightmare. 

Afm- I am very sore. Last night I was very crampy and :sex: was not enjoyable because of it. Dh was not in the mood at all and took FOREVER. Ever since we got the SA results his drive has been terrible. Plus his long hrs at work aren't helping. My temps are showing I'm 2dpo but according to my cervix being soft and open yesterday, I'm going with 1dpo. I have been feeling crappy the past 2 days with a sore throat and body aches.


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats TR!


----------



## Trr

Thank you ladies!

I'm going to take another test in a couple days just to make sure there is progression but took a cheapie this morning and still have a faint line. 

Everything that I can possibly cross is crossed for you ladies.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big Congrats TRR!!! 

Campn, sorry AF hit you :-( next cycle is all yours, I feel it. I need you to come join me on the first trimester board!


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Campn - I am so sorry hun :hugs:. We're in this together and we'll see 2 pink lines soon enough.
> 
> Trr-Congrats hun. H&H 9 mths!
> 
> Afm- I'm officially in the tww :dance:. I think my temp was off yesterday due to being sickly so I'm saying 1dpo.

Yay to the tww. =) x


----------



## ciz

Has anyone experienced this before. I always thought on the run up to af some women get breakouts/spots. I do occasionally not always but this time I had afew pop up but like over night they cleared up? Usually take a while. In fact my skin in general looks so much healthier. My mouth ulcers seem to be clearing up quickly too.


----------



## Holliems

Gmorning everyone! Took a FRER with FMU. Not sure what to think about it. Theres something there...but what? I dont want to get excited just yet...8 dpo
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/36E212F5-A5F0-48F1-8330-AB0338CEF9F6_zpspshbskht.jpg~original


----------



## campn

jGO- I definitely see a progression! It is getting darker. You won't get another crazy long cycle, I know it!! I second you testing twice a day, cause some surges are short and you want to catch it right when it starts since you need more time to plan with your donor! 

Ciz- My skin always acts up before AF, it's one of my signs. It gets red and leathery, but since yours cleared up right away it's probably not AF! 

Smille- Sorry you're not feeling great, but all of this sounds like ovulation pains so that's probably why! Good thing you BD! 

Still so over the moon happy for wanna, TTCBABY, and Trr, and all the other BFPS here! 

AFM- AF is here with vengeance. Took a warm bath and some ibuprofen for the pain but my mood isn't too great. Good thing I've Halloween candy ;)


----------



## gina236

Holliems that line looks very pink to me!! FX it gets darker!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> jGO- I definitely see a progression! It is getting darker. You won't get another crazy long cycle, I know it!! I second you testing twice a day, cause some surges are short and you want to catch it right when it starts since you need more time to plan with your donor!
> 
> Ciz- My skin always acts up before AF, it's one of my signs. It gets red and leathery, but since yours cleared up right away it's probably not AF!
> 
> Smille- Sorry you're not feeling great, but all of this sounds like ovulation pains so that's probably why! Good thing you BD!
> 
> Still so over the moon happy for wanna, TTCBABY, and Trr, and all the other BFPS here!
> 
> AFM- AF is here with vengeance. Took a warm bath and some ibuprofen for the pain but my mood isn't too great. Good thing I've Halloween candy ;)

Thanks campn. Sorry to hear the witch has arrived. Wishing you lots of luck for this new cycle xx


----------



## campn

Hollie- I see an ever so faint little something! Fx it gets darker!


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> jGO- I definitely see a progression! It is getting darker. You won't get another crazy long cycle, I know it!! I second you testing twice a day, cause some surges are short and you want to catch it right when it starts since you need more time to plan with your donor!
> 
> Ciz- My skin always acts up before AF, it's one of my signs. It gets red and leathery, but since yours cleared up right away it's probably not AF!
> 
> Smille- Sorry you're not feeling great, but all of this sounds like ovulation pains so that's probably why! Good thing you BD!
> 
> Still so over the moon happy for wanna, TTCBABY, and Trr, and all the other BFPS here!
> 
> AFM- AF is here with vengeance. Took a warm bath and some ibuprofen for the pain but my mood isn't too great. Good thing I've Halloween candy ;)

thanks campn! i'll take all the positive vibes i can get today. i'm feeling super down about everything and worried about the delay in ovulation... hoping that against the obvious odds, i'll see that positive opk magically appear this afternoon... tho i know i'm dreaming. :dohh:

sorry AF is so vengeful =( hope it lets up a bit soon!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hollie, that looks like a very very faint BFP to me! Which is what would appear at only 8dpo! I would wait a couple more days, say 10dpo, and do another!


----------



## beemeck

jgo - those are definitely getting darker - you aren't making it up! :happydance: I experience so many emotions leading up to O time - all negative, so I understand the stress you are feeling but can't imagine added the donor to make it even more stressful. :nope: I'm glad you are doing 2 opks a day - just to be sure! FX, but it's looking good...

camp - AF is being so harsh with me too! It's so hard when it's like this during busy work days, ugh. At least I can rule out thin lining as a possible problem.... :dohh: so excited that you got the beautiful bag you've been eyeing up! I got my gifts early (the iwatch and the new 6s) but am still enjoying playing with them :haha:

holliems - I don't see anything yet, but I'm known for being late to the game. FX I'm wrong! (also it's plenty early :hugs:)

smille - tww hurray! sorry you are feeling shitty. thanks for the info about the SA too! I'm so over TTC mainly bc of the BDing part. I didn't have much of a drive to begin with, so every month is a struggle. It just gets worse when it takes longer for SO bc it reminds me that we aren't doing it "just for fun". I'm glad you got to DTD and hoping that these softcups bring you your bfp! 

ciz - I can't be of much help because my skin breaks out all the time now :nope: It gets really bad around O time, so it's still recovering in the TWW. interesting that it cleared up so quick for you - hoping it's a sign!

TRR - CONGRATS girl! :happydance: giving us all hope. we are all going to have our turn, and this thread keeps getting luckier and luckier. so happy for you :kiss:


----------



## beemeck

ksquared - believe it or not it's actually early for you too. Stalk FF and you'll see so many neg tests turning into positives later on! Your chart is looking great so I'm rooting for you! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## trixiesmith

it looks like I may ovulate within the next day or 2. can I be added for testing on Nov 18th please and thanks.

congrats trr! h&h 9mths to you!


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> jgo - those are definitely getting darker - you aren't making it up! :happydance: I experience so many emotions leading up to O time - all negative, so I understand the stress you are feeling but can't imagine added the donor to make it even more stressful. :nope: I'm glad you are doing 2 opks a day - just to be sure! FX, but it's looking good...
> 
> camp - AF is being so harsh with me too! It's so hard when it's like this during busy work days, ugh. At least I can rule out thin lining as a possible problem.... :dohh: so excited that you got the beautiful bag you've been eyeing up! I got my gifts early (the iwatch and the new 6s) but am still enjoying playing with them :haha:
> 
> holliems - I don't see anything yet, but I'm known for being late to the game. FX I'm wrong! (also it's plenty early :hugs:)
> 
> smille - tww hurray! sorry you are feeling shitty. thanks for the info about the SA too! I'm so over TTC mainly bc of the BDing part. I didn't have much of a drive to begin with, so every month is a struggle. It just gets worse when it takes longer for SO bc it reminds me that we aren't doing it "just for fun". I'm glad you got to DTD and hoping that these softcups bring you your bfp!
> 
> ciz - I can't be of much help because my skin breaks out all the time now :nope: It gets really bad around O time, so it's still recovering in the TWW. interesting that it cleared up so quick for you - hoping it's a sign!
> 
> TRR - CONGRATS girl! :happydance: giving us all hope. we are all going to have our turn, and this thread keeps getting luckier and luckier. so happy for you :kiss:

Last night was painful to bd. I think this is the last time I'm ttc without the help of medical professionals. I am done with begging for sex and the constant arguing around this time. I think if he just puts the goods in a cup and let the drs do the work, it'd take a lot of stress off of us. I don't feel a connection anymore due to ttc.


----------



## Smille24

Hollie- i vote bfp


----------



## ajr1990

well officially out :/ af started full force yesterday.. looks like a few others are in the same boat as me huh? Sorry (hugs) 
Going to call dr's office today, with three kids its hard to get in to see her.. you can tell she is always an anxious as I am with at least two of my children running around her office.. going to see if we can make BOTH our lives easier and schedule a phone visit this month. I think I need to talk to her about scheduling a LAP again to go check my tubes. Years ago(I think it was like 11) I went in a she burned all the scare tissue off from my tubes caused by endo.. well 11 years and 3 kids later might need to get done again. Also need to talk to her why I get all these second lines, pretty convincible but faint FALSE positives. It's starting to get down right depressing and is effecting my every day. Like I thought false +'s were "rare" wht..I get them every month! and to get a full day of faint positives then BOOM, af starts a few hours later and the test I took after that was STARK white, no second line at .. I just really need to talk to her. This feels so unfair and I have no idea whats up with my body.


----------



## jGo_18

oh no! i'm so sorry ajr!!


----------



## jGo_18

smille - tho with using a donor, the whole process is a bit different for me, i wanted to say that i feel your pain and i'm so sorry you are feeling the lost connection. tho sex itself isn't what's going to create a baby for my wife and i, we have become the couple who's only intimate when it's O week and then the demand of that makes us basically loose interest in each other. i'm begging her to please let us do more donations and to go get the goods from the donor (seeing as i have to do everything else, this is her one job) and she reaches a point where she just doesn't want to and i get so upset... it really sucks. at a time when you need nothing more than to feel good, supported, like they are ALL in this journey with you, and connected... and it becomes a vicious cycle of begging and disconnecting... it's just so hard. 
i really hope this is your cycle, with all my might i hope it is.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :hugs: DH and I had a bad patch at the start of this ttc journey. It helped when we 'spiced' it up. Do you think maybe a break, or other 'interests' might help? I am sorry you're having to deal with this, hopefully it gets better soon. Will be excited to see your BFP this month!

Trixie and Jgo :dance: not too long until the TWW. Babydust you two!

Holliems cannot load the pic until I get to my laptop, but FX there is a nice line and it gets darker.

Ciz hoping it's a sign, FX.

Campn hopefully AF gets easier on you. If not pull out a nice glass of wine. One good thing about having to wait is that we have a little more time before we have to quit.


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr :hugs: I am so sorry. Hopefully she'll have some answers for you. Please, keep us updated


----------



## campn

Breaks my heart for so many of you ladies here, as I feel the same way and know how it's like. I've decided to BD only a few times this cycle, only when I'm sure I'm about to ovulate, day of ovulation and maybe the day after, if even that. 

I think stressing about BD isn't doing me or DH any good, he gets home from work super tired and cranky and then I tell him come on we've to right now, and the sex becomes so awkward... I think we'll keep BD to only night time, and after a drink :p 

I think I'll also take a break from temping until a few days before ovulation...


----------



## beemeck

Tbh, Bding is the hardest part of TTC for me. I've never had a high drive, so it's rough. SO is pretty into it since he has the drive of a teenage boy, but toward the end of Bding, I have to do a little work for it which frustrates me. Cause if he doesn't finish, it's as good as nothing. Def going to cut back this month too. Trying every other day. I say that every month, then panic that I'll miss it. The month we conceived, we only BDed twice! But it was our first month so we were more of, if it happens yay, if not oh well. Now I'm so desperate. But really going to try to cut back - we need to. I dread O week so much and that's not healthy :dohh:


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Breaks my heart for so many of you ladies here, as I feel the same way and know how it's like. I've decided to BD only a few times this cycle, only when I'm sure I'm about to ovulate, day of ovulation and maybe the day after, if even that.
> 
> I think stressing about BD isn't doing me or DH any good, he gets home from work super tired and cranky and then I tell him come on we've to right now, and the sex becomes so awkward... I think we'll keep BD to only night time, and after a drink :p
> 
> I think I'll also take a break from temping until a few days before ovulation...

Yeah thats were I was two cycle ago too. I was getting aggressive and a bit *mean* to dh about bd on the RIGHT days and was forcing him to *preform*. I felt horrible after and he said no worries, but I feel bad still and feel like I"m turning in to a CRAZY woman. This is to much. So ya, last cycle we bd two times. Not sure how this cycle will go, guess I just need to talk to dr first about all of this. This will be cycle 6(7 months) after first MC now.. it's dragging and I'm not getting any younger :(


----------



## magicalmom2be

This cycle we had 0% stress during O, because I refused to tell DP anything. I was temping and he didn't know. I was doing OPKs and he didn't know. And once I knew I was in my fertile window, instead of talking about it, I initiated BD, and it was SUPER HOT and steamy! I even used pre-seed lubricant without him knowing! Now, I've been testing without him knowing... and even though I have experienced a little stress during test time, we as a couple have not been stressed out TTC. And to be honest, I think this is how I am going to continue my TTC journey (if I don't get a BFP this cycle).


----------



## beemeck

I wish I could do that, magical. I've talked about my SO on another thread - he needs to know everything! And I try to withhold some of the info from him (o pains, temps, opks) and he gets frustrated with me. He wants to be on this journey together, and I get that, but sometimes it's too much for him to know every detail. He's already asked when my next predicted O date is :wacko:


----------



## jGo_18

i wish i had that option... but without intense and spoken tracking, we'd get no where. i have no idea how to find a stride that is less stressful doing this donor thing.


----------



## ajr1990

magicalmom2be said:


> This cycle we had 0% stress during O, because I refused to tell DP anything. I was temping and he didn't know. I was doing OPKs and he didn't know. And once I knew I was in my fertile window, instead of talking about it, I initiated BD, and it was SUPER HOT and steamy! I even used pre-seed lubricant without him knowing! Now, I've been testing without him knowing... and even though I have experienced a little stress during test time, we as a couple have not been stressed out TTC. And to be honest, I think this is how I am going to continue my TTC journey (if I don't get a BFP this cycle).

wow that would be nice.. to me that's like a dream land but no where near reality. lol I wear my emotions (and stress) on my shoulder.. so my dh can also tell and he wants another baby even more then me so WANTS to know whats going on and asks often


----------



## Conundrum

Similar situation here Magical. We were always stressed out - always. The last cycle (and this one) have been better since we started committing to each other more, by not paying attention to everything and just having sex more. It takes the pressure off of having to do it for O. 

I know that won't apply to everyone and to be fair the one and only time I have been pregnant, we were snapping at each other, sex life died and due to the depression of a family member's passing did not even know I was pregnant until 5-6weeks.

I think we put so much of ourselves into this that it is hard to stay sane much less sexually active, lol. It will happen for each of us though ladies.


----------



## ajr1990

yeah I think the worst part for me is I feel BD vs sex, is no fun. Like dh is a "pleaser" lol and well saliva is a big no no on ttc days.. so it's more like wam bam, get it done because with out that its just not enjoyable for me :/ sorry being honest and a bit tmi lol


----------



## beemeck

ajr1990 said:


> yeah I think the worst part for me is I feel BD vs sex, is no fun. Like dh is a "pleaser" lol and well saliva is a big no no on ttc days.. so it's more like wam bam, get it done because with out that its just not enjoyable for me :/ sorry being honest and a bit tmi lol

ah ajr he sounds like mine! he is constantly wanting to make it super enjoyable for me and I'm so desperate that I won't risk the saliva. Then he gets bummed because he is a super pleaser and it's just a vicious cycle :wacko: 

and he is also more desperate for a baby than I am, so he needs to know ALL of the details, ugh.


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> yeah I think the worst part for me is I feel BD vs sex, is no fun. Like dh is a "pleaser" lol and well saliva is a big no no on ttc days.. so it's more like wam bam, get it done because with out that its just not enjoyable for me :/ sorry being honest and a bit tmi lol
> 
> ah ajr he sounds like mine! he is constantly wanting to make it super enjoyable for me and I'm so desperate that I won't risk the saliva. Then he gets bummed because he is a super pleaser and it's just a vicious cycle :wacko:Click to expand...

exactly! that is where the stress comes in huh. The first few months where we did not really think about it, yeah ttc was great.. but once we "followed the rules" it's way more stressful and less enjoyable . Ugh :growlmad:


----------



## Conundrum

I think our men might be related :haha: WAY too much tmi, but mine figured me out :blush: and a few toys later... O is not so depressing lol


----------



## beemeck

haha oddly enough (tmi) I am able to finish every time, even without the saliva :winkwink: So I know it's odd saying that I dread it - it's always fine once I'm into it. But I always compare it to working out. I dread it and hate when I feel like I HAVE to. But I always feel better during and especially after a workout. So I need to stop complaining , I know. I just miss doing it for the heck of it!


----------



## gina236

Tell me about it ladies. When not ttc dh and I generally dtd once a month. We both say how we wished we did more but neither of us needs it. DH works 2 jobs so he is always tired on top of him having hip problems (has had 7 surgeries on it, and he's 27..) this was our best month yet. 5 times this week. He only finished 3 or the 5 times but hoping it was enough. In august when I had my CP we dtd once the whole month. Dh just came home in a mood randomly. I just happened to O 2 days early. Wasn't even expecting to O at all yet but the next day I did. Then last month I had an urgent need to DTD and dh wouldn't even try. And sure enough, according to my AF that was the day I O'd. I was so pissed at him. Starting to get resentful. So we made sure to spend time together reconnecting before this month. It really does get stressful. Ttc should bring you together as a couple, not drive a wedge between you, but it seems after awhile that's whatvhappens. FX for all you ladies!


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> haha oddly enough (tmi) I am able to finish every time, even without the saliva :winkwink: So I know it's odd saying that I dread it - it's always fine once I'm into it. But I always compare it to working out. I dread it and hate when I feel like I HAVE to. But I always feel better during and especially after a workout. So I need to stop complaining , I know. I just miss doing it for the heck of it!

haha been married too long.. I"m a pouting school girl if I don't get to do what I want and just want it over.. :sleep:


----------



## campn

I think stress gets the best of our men! It's lots of "pressure to perform"! 
I get so sore and not being able to use lube doesn't make it fun, but I'm going to use pre-seed this cycle hopefully. 

I've something weird to share, 2 months ago I dreamt that me and my sister got BFPS at the same time, she's been trying for over a year, had 2 miscarriages and found out she has a septum in the middle of her uterus, just a month ago she had it removed and her doctor told her she can try right away! So maybe I'll get my BFP soon enough, but with her! When I had that dream I was like what does that mean!? I guess now I understand it... She deserves the BFP more than me... Fx we both find out the same week!


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr right there with you. Our agreement for this 24hr method was it gets applied to the majority of the month. It does work for both our libidos but my inner high school self comes out at times like wth?


----------



## beemeck

campn said:


> I think stress gets the best of our men! It's lots of "pressure to perform"!
> I get so sore and not being able to use lube doesn't make it fun, but I'm going to use pre-seed this cycle hopefully.
> 
> I've something weird to share, 2 months ago I dreamt that me and my sister got BFPS at the same time, she's been trying for over a year, had 2 miscarriages and found out she has a septum in the middle of her uterus, just a month ago she had it removed and her doctor told her she can try right away! So maybe I'll get my BFP soon enough, but with her! When I had that dream I was like what does that mean!? I guess now I understand it... She deserves the BFP more than me... Fx we both find out the same week!

I get so sore too! I never hear others complain about that but I start feeling it really easily. :nope:

wouldn't that be so lovely! My sister is a good deal younger than me so I don't think we'd ever be able to share that experience together but that would be awesome! I really feel like the other half of us still around are going to get our BFPs this month. It would have been too crazy for 40 of us to get our last month I guess....


----------



## Conundrum

Campn every woman ready deserves their BFP. Hopefully your dream was right, and November will be the month for you both


----------



## Conundrum

Bee lol crazy and improbable but here's hoping. The only problem I have if we were that lucky is won't be able to tell my family the news until after the holidays. Other than that bring on the BFPs


----------



## ajr1990

have you guys tried the pre-seed? It was expensive but the one time (put it inside of me) last month, made thing go a bit smoother. It does help (lubrication wise) for sure. Give it a try this cycle if you have not. 
Conundrum, yeah we have toys but I hate using them. I really do feel he has NO Idea where to put the toy but he sure does know where to put his mouth( *blush* ) so yeah prefer JUST him, no toy.. so that is where my *tantrum* comes in to play while TTC lol


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr lol, well have your tantrum, in this ttc game, we all have a couple... hundred. Hopefully none of us will be kept waiting much longer and life can go back to normal


----------



## campn

Ajr- I plan on it, I also was hesitant because of its price, but last cycle I got so little ewcm so I figure it won't hurt to use it, costs just as much to keep wasting money on PTs! 

Bee- I know! Even after having a child I still get pretty sore, and during O I feel like the cervix is lower and softer and all that *tmi; pounding* doesn't help! 

So true! We can't all get BFPS! I was looking at the old August thread and so many ladies on here were on it, and many of them got BFPS this month, so our turn must be coming up! 

I probably will be a little MIA the next few weeks as it takes me 3 weeks to ovulate! :sleep:


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Hope you check in, but enjoy the down time.

Curiosity here ladies. Have any of you tried juicing? I am not doing a cleanse but since I am a picky eater I have been working going on 2 weeks of using it for breakfast. I was looking more into it since this week especially I am noticing a large increase in CM, but most things I can find are on cleanses (and why not to one if you're trying.) Anyone have experiences?


----------



## beemeck

camp - your lovely personality and beautiful selfies will be missed! don't forget about us and check in every now and then :hugs: 

AFM - I will stick around and try to distract myself with others' success stories! I O anywhere from CD 11-19 :wacko: so hoping this month it's on the earlier end of the spectrum.... 

conundrum - sorry, I've actually never juiced myself! I like buying fresh juices from whole foods though - yum. I drink a homemade fruit smoothie for breakfast every morning. I'm sure being healthier in general will promote CM. I also know grapefruit juice can, so maybe other fruit juices have similar benefits! :shrug:


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks Bee, I was just suprised as this is the only thing I started recently with TTC not being the first thought. If you eat a few extra foods with B-6 or take a supplement it might help you ovulate a couple of days sooner.


----------



## beemeck

thanks! I actually take B6 supplements too so hopefully it can work against my stress lol since I actually O'ed on the very late side last month while taking them :growlmad:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey Con!

I'm really big into juicing, whether for fasting or general health! Definitely an ideal thing to do while TTC or preggo, since you're getting concentrated nutrients from several fruits and veggies all in one cup!


----------



## Conundrum

Have to hate when your cycles vary. Really wish it was all just the 'standard' 28 cycle you ovulate on 14 get to it 4 days before. With so many that go against the 'norm' have to wonder how accurate some of these doctors/studies are.


----------



## Conundrum

Awesome magical! If you have the time, may I ask which of the ones I'm using are causing the CM increase? Hitting the grocery store tomorrrow. So far I've been experimenting with oranges, apples, kiwi, grapes, carrots, pear, celery and added pineapple today.


----------



## magicalmom2be

The only one that I've heard of FOR SURE is grapefruit juice! But I'm sure all of those are great, too! ESPECIALLY the pineapple!


----------



## beemeck

Yes I hear a lot about pineapple core but I don't know what for specifically ...


----------



## jGo_18

beemeck said:


> Yes I hear a lot about pineapple core but I don't know what for specifically ...

pineapple core is good for implantation. where grapefruit juice is good for producing more and better CM.


----------



## jGo_18

afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
i don't know what to do.


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.

years ago when we did ivf it was A LOT of extra work. We had to get up at like 4:30 am for day's and drive across town to do blood work after bloodwork.. ultrasound after ultrasound. It does take way more work with medical assistance and I assume your donor has some understanding of this. I'm not saying they will give you sample everyday, but something to possibly talk to them about.. maybe a little more often when you have fertile cm?


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Yes I hear a lot about pineapple core but I don't know what for specifically ...
> 
> pineapple core is good for implantation. where grapefruit juice is good for producing more and better CM.Click to expand...

Thank you for posting this. Was at the store when I read this. Just bought a pineapple haha.


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Yes I hear a lot about pineapple core but I don't know what for specifically ...
> 
> pineapple core is good for implantation. where grapefruit juice is good for producing more and better CM.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for posting this. Was at the store when I read this. Just bought a pineapple haha.Click to expand...

Yeah...wish I knew this a couple of weeks ago. 14 DPO now and if preggo, implantation should have already occurred.


----------



## jGo_18

ajr1990 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.
> 
> years ago when we did ivf it was A LOT of extra work. We had to get up at like 4:30 am for day's and drive across town to do blood work after bloodwork.. ultrasound after ultrasound. It does take way more work with medical assistance and I assume your donor has some understanding of this. I'm not saying they will give you sample everyday, but something to possibly talk to them about.. maybe a little more often when you have fertile cm?Click to expand...

he's actually been super fabulous and basically says yes whenever we ask (unless something drastic has come up, like his sick aunt this past weekend). personally, i think he'd be fine with it. at the beginning of this cycle, he agreed to every other day for 10 days originally... with no hesitation. when he needed to go see his aunt that took out a day so we did two in a row and should go back to the original every other day plan. but i'm just second guessing that now as i am just afraid we'll miss the surge. 
anyway... i think he'd be fine. he's really amazing. but my wife is really concerned with overstepping our boundaries... 

i've had ewcm, my cervix has been high, soft, and very open for several days now, and my ovacue monitor thinks i already O'd (i'd dispute that since my temps are low still)... it just needs to happen. this happened last cycle tho... i appeared to be very fertile for a very long time but ultimately never O'd... so i guess thats where it's unfair to ask him to donate everyday since this could go on for ages and not actually amount to me even ovulating.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Don't worry jGo! You'll O soon, your egg will be fertilized, and be a sticky bean before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

i hope you're right magic!


----------



## magicalmom2be

AF is officially LATE, so I'll be testing this evening. I need all the baby dust... fingers crossed... prayers... blessings... love... hope... all of that.... to get even just a faint line! I want to be lucky BFP #22!!!!! (2s for twins!)


----------



## jGo_18

all crossables crossed, Magic!


----------



## Smille24

He's been working A LOT so I know that has something to do with it. Ovulation is always at a horrible time with his schedule. Last cycle I was to O when we went on vacation, but it failed. We dtd every day and it was fun. I think he gets so stressed from work. Maybe meeting with the RE will be a good thing for us and will relieve stress. He apologized but after a over a year of ttc I'm ready to throw in the towel. It's constant disappointment for both of us. Thank you wonderful ladies for allowing me to vent.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.

I'd stick with every other day, then once you get a positive do every day. It's rough but he sounds like a nice understanding guy.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.
> 
> I'd stick with every other day, then once you get a positive do every day. It's rough but he sounds like a nice understanding guy.Click to expand...

once i get a positive - every day for how many days to do you think??


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.
> 
> I'd stick with every other day, then once you get a positive do every day. It's rough but he sounds like a nice understanding guy.Click to expand...
> 
> once i get a positive - every day for how many days to do you think??Click to expand...

here is a good calculator :) 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/intercourse_timing_calculator.php


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo :hugs: O will come, in the mean time sending babydust your way. Thank you for the information

Magic everything crossed for you!


----------



## praying4no2

Do you need to take B6 in addition to prenatal vitamins?


----------



## Conundrum

praying it depends on the amount already in your vitamins.

While DD has been occupied have been looking more into the food to cm ,and found it is most likely the oranges, kiwi and apples. Extra Vit. C and promotes a better PH balance for sperm. For any of those still interested


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon opk is still negative :cry:
> i want to just do donations every single day until i know i've O'd... but wife says that too much to expect from donor (and she won't say it, but i know it's too much driving to go get it for her).
> i don't know what to do.
> 
> I'd stick with every other day, then once you get a positive do every day. It's rough but he sounds like a nice understanding guy.Click to expand...
> 
> once i get a positive - every day for how many days to do you think??Click to expand...

Most articles say 3, but I only bd until a thermal shift.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151104_103326-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151104_103326-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

So this isn't looking great. I'm either 10dpo or 7dpo if my cycle is averaging 39 days again


----------



## Smille24

Well ff gave me CH and says I'm 3dpo based on my temps. Either way we dtd the day of O.


----------



## Smille24

It's still early ciz!


----------



## jGo_18

:happydance: yay for crosshairs and some good timing Smille!! I hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## jGo_18

Finally some real progression!! :happydance: any chance this will go full positive this afternoon?!? Please please please please!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Finally some real progression!! :happydance: any chance this will go full positive this afternoon?!? Please please please please!

That looks like it's getting somewhere. I hope it's positive. Fxd it is. I really hope this is your cycle. I know there's so much stress you're dealing with and it'd be nice to feel relief.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Finally some real progression!! :happydance: any chance this will go full positive this afternoon?!? Please please please please!
> 
> That looks like it's getting somewhere. I hope it's positive. Fxd it is. I really hope this is your cycle. I know there's so much stress you're dealing with and it'd be nice to feel relief.Click to expand...

Thank you Smille!! You're the sweetest :) fxd this it for us both!!! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

girl that's totally about to be positive any minute now ! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jGo, that OPK is soooo nearly there. It won't be long. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> Tbh, Bding is the hardest part of TTC for me. I've never had a high drive, so it's rough. SO is pretty into it since he has the drive of a teenage boy, but toward the end of Bding, I have to do a little work for it which frustrates me. Cause if he doesn't finish, it's as good as nothing. Def going to cut back this month too. Trying every other day. I say that every month, then panic that I'll miss it. The month we conceived, we only BDed twice! But it was our first month so we were more of, if it happens yay, if not oh well. Now I'm so desperate. But really going to try to cut back - we need to. I dread O week so much and that's not healthy :dohh:

OMG i'm the same way. i had no drive really ever, and after dd, it got worse. can you do every two days? until that positive test?


----------



## beemeck

I think I might try that too. I really like that link ajr posted about different BD methods to try so we will have to come up with something that isn't as involved for sure. I always feel like I'm broken when I see other ladies talk about O week as the "fun" week....I'm like huh? :saywhat:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> I think I might try that too. I really like that link ajr posted about different BD methods to try so we will have to come up with something that isn't as involved for sure. I always feel like I'm broken when I see other ladies talk about O week as the "fun" week....I'm like huh? :saywhat:

O week is far from fun so you are not alone. It feels forced and my drive has gone too. I think ttc for so long has damaged me lol. Mommy had a great suggestion, every 2 days until a positive sounds great. I may try that. Maybe dh will have a better attitude.


----------



## trixiesmith

morning ladies! so we did not bd yesterday or last night, and opk was blaring positive yesterday. I'll admit I was a bit crushed when I woke up this morning and realized I fell asleep on dh instead of jumping him. :cry:

But I'm wondering now.. do I have a chance of catching the eggy if opk is still positive today? temp has also dipped this morning. I don't check my cervix (no clue how) but I do still have ewcm.


----------



## beemeck

today is the day you want to do anyhow trixie! opks are positive on average about 36 hours before you ovulate so if it's was positive yesterday you should o today or tomorrow. so you are perfectly fine! now get to it :haha:


----------



## ciz

trixiesmith said:


> morning ladies! so we did not bd yesterday or last night, and opk was blaring positive yesterday. I'll admit I was a bit crushed when I woke up this morning and realized I fell asleep on dh instead of jumping him. :cry:
> 
> But I'm wondering now.. do I have a chance of catching the eggy if opk is still positive today? temp has also dipped this morning. I don't check my cervix (no clue how) but I do still have ewcm.

Hey hun you opk isn't showing you that the egg is there waiting. It's telling you that your egg is about to be released and that you usually have a window between 12 to 48 hours to get busy. So I would jump on your dh as soon as possible today. =) your still in with a good chance x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

mommyxofxone said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, Bding is the hardest part of TTC for me. I've never had a high drive, so it's rough. SO is pretty into it since he has the drive of a teenage boy, but toward the end of Bding, I have to do a little work for it which frustrates me. Cause if he doesn't finish, it's as good as nothing. Def going to cut back this month too. Trying every other day. I say that every month, then panic that I'll miss it. The month we conceived, we only BDed twice! But it was our first month so we were more of, if it happens yay, if not oh well. Now I'm so desperate. But really going to try to cut back - we need to. I dread O week so much and that's not healthy :dohh:
> 
> OMG i'm the same way. i had no drive really ever, and after dd, it got worse. can you do every two days? until that positive test?Click to expand...

I have never found O week exciting at all. When TTC I find it to be the most stressful time ever and out of the whole few days, I am excited for probably 5 percent of it when I get a positive OPK and that is it. Waiting for temps to do what they should, OPKs to darken, all while trying to ensure that you're going to be home to DTD and then the whole getting-geared-up-for-BD and hoping DH will be fine with it and not feel like some sort of machine.... it's frigging stressful. 

My drive is medium, and I'm lucky that OH has a high, but still, even for him, has not wanted to and then the whole thing just feels forced.

With my first, we dtd three times. And it worked first time, so it just shows that's all it takes. We dtd two days before pos OPK and on the day of it. That was it. 

Can totally understand ladies wanting to mix it up a bit and hold off on doing it so much. That was going to be our plan next cycle as it began to get to us and I just felt like a cow, laying there to be inseminated or something, while I was thinking "Hmm, what shall we have for dinner? I must pay that phone bill..." :rofl: which is exactly what was happening. 

:dust: to you all and I am behind you all every step of the way. So excited to see all these upcoming Nov BFPs! There's going to be LOADS! I can feel it :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

Yes! I go back and forth between thinking of my grocery list and basically reading dirty talk from a script to make sure I get my sample :dohh: When I got pregnant in March, we DTD twice only. TWICE! I would love to go back to that and like I said, every month I tell myself I will, then I freak out that we will miss it and just go nuts. really, really going to try to calm myself this month and go back to doing it less. Going to go nuts with the opks and just try to wait for my positive before scheduled BD. maybe we can have some NSA fun before then? :shrug:


----------



## trixiesmith

beemeck said:


> opks are positive on average about 36 hours before you ovulate so if it's was positive yesterday you should o today or tomorrow. so you are perfectly fine! now get to it :haha:




ciz said:


> It's telling you that your egg is about to be released and that you usually have a window between 12 to 48 hours to get busy. So I would jump on your dh as soon as possible today. =) your still in with a good chance x

thaaaank you so much. see, I do know that. but somehow it's like my brain won't register it, kind of like I'm not allowing myself to believe that I do O within a day or so after a + opk. I don't know why I can't seem to register it?? maybe I just need reassurance that I'm not out before I try haha :wacko:


----------



## beemeck

it does seem weird, I agree. It's like the positive test seems like it would be telling you that something is happening NOW. but it's not :shrug: no worries - you are golden right now. FX and :dust::dust::dust: to you!


----------



## trixiesmith

yeah, I guess that's the way I kind of think of it. but thank you bee, I think that's what I needed to hear/read lol.


----------



## phoenix322

Figure I'll post this in the lucky thread, lol, and hope it rubs off on me. I swear I'm seeing a faint faint squinter lol. I can't tell if it's a squinter BFP or an evap. I'm 15dpo, AF due tomorrow according to my calendar, however I think it may be off by a day. This was last night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## phoenix322

From this morning. Sorry about my dirty sink lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ciz

trixiesmith said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> opks are positive on average about 36 hours before you ovulate so if it's was positive yesterday you should o today or tomorrow. so you are perfectly fine! now get to it :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> It's telling you that your egg is about to be released and that you usually have a window between 12 to 48 hours to get busy. So I would jump on your dh as soon as possible today. =) your still in with a good chance xClick to expand...
> 
> thaaaank you so much. see, I do know that. but somehow it's like my brain won't register it, kind of like I'm not allowing myself to believe that I do O within a day or so after a + opk. I don't know why I can't seem to register it?? maybe I just need reassurance that I'm not out before I try haha :wacko:Click to expand...


I'm like that hun. It's like Oooo it's postive we must have sex NOW haha then get really ratty if we don't have sex. Ergh ttc is not a fun game.


----------



## ciz

phoenix322 said:


> Figure I'll post this in the lucky thread, lol, and hope it rubs off on me. I swear I'm seeing a faint faint squinter lol. I can't tell if it's a squinter BFP or an evap. I'm 15dpo, AF due tomorrow according to my calendar, however I think it may be off by a day. This was last night.

I think I see something faint hun but unsure on its colour. Hope it's your bfp x


----------



## beemeck

not too sure phoenix but 15 DPO sounds good to me.... seems like AF is staying away! now let's just keep her at bay and hope to add another to this lucky thread!


----------



## trixiesmith

So I'm counting myself out for this cycle. DH has said he doesn't feel like bd at all. And seeing as he's leaving tomorrow morning until Sunday, no chance for me this month. I'm not going to fight about it. I just wish that I hadn't gotten my hopes up. :cry:

Thanks ladies for your support and helpful tips. You don't know how much I appreciated it while I was excited and optimistic about this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed and be wishing you all baby dust while I stalk the boards silently lol.


----------



## Conundrum

:hugs: Trixie really sorry, keeping FX that he comes around

Phoenix FX I think I see something, hoping it gets darker.

Magical how did testing go?!

Ciz not seeing anything yet, but thoughts are with you and your future BFP. Still a few days to go

CD9 Ewcm started now I am wondering if its the juicing or body gearing up for an early O. Will start testing tonight


----------



## jGo_18

trixiesmith said:


> So I'm counting myself out for this cycle. DH has said he doesn't feel like bd at all. And seeing as he's leaving tomorrow morning until Sunday, no chance for me this month. I'm not going to fight about it. I just wish that I hadn't gotten my hopes up. :cry:
> 
> Thanks ladies for your support and helpful tips. You don't know how much I appreciated it while I was excited and optimistic about this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed and be wishing you all baby dust while I stalk the boards silently lol.

if you end up Oing today or even tomorrow - you are still in the game dear. those swimmers can live up to 5 days and it looks like you did quite a bit of BDing according to your chart... so you still have a chance!!


----------



## ajr1990

well probably going to sit out this cycle. Going in for a HSG in about a week and a half. my ob is out of town all month, so with the hsg already scheduled I think it's just best to relax and sit out the month and wait to talk with dr at the end of them month when she's back in office.


----------



## jGo_18

ajr1990 said:


> well probably going to sit out this cycle. Going in for a HSG in about a week and a half. my ob is out of town all month, so with the hsg already scheduled I think it's just best to relax and sit out the month and wait to talk with dr at the end of them month when she's back in office.

=/ i hope you'll hang around still! thanks again for that great link - sooo helpful for trying to plan donations when just dtd every day isn't an option for us!


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks jgo and drum. your optimism is nice to hear. I think I'll wait the day out and see what happens this evening. I don't want him to leave and I'm upset with him or myself.


----------



## jGo_18

Please tell me I can call this positive!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sunday

I'm late to the game here, about 10DPO.
I feel like we're in the midst of cold and flu season and with pregnancy symptoms similar to PMS already it's hard to tell whats what.
BBs feel heavy 
Soo tired
Sore throat
Light cramping
Ocasional light headedness

Testing Sunday unless AF shows up


----------



## Sunday

Looks positive to me!


----------



## praying4no2

Sorry trixie. I know that must be frustrating. :(


----------



## trixiesmith

looks like a positive to me


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Please tell me I can call this positive!?!

I vote yes!!!!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151104_233153.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151104_233153.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Trying so hard not to get hopes up. Please let it be my bfp coming and sticking!


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> Please tell me I can call this positive!?!

I would class that as a positive lovely! Xx


----------



## Unicornwoman

That's a positive jGo! Time to BD! :happydance::sex:

My TWW officially begins today. 1 DPO here. Anyone else with me?

Testing on November 17th!


----------



## ciz

Unicornwoman said:


> That's a positive jGo! Time to BD! :happydance::sex:
> 
> My TWW officially begins today. 1 DPO here. Anyone else with me?
> 
> Testing on November 17th!

Lots of luck =)


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies - did one more just now, just for good measure and it is absolutely positive! Getting donations tonight & tmrw night and then hopefully all good! Fx my temp goes up tmrw morning and I'll find myself in the tww!!!

Farthest to the right is tonight's :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ciz

Ohhh yeah!! Lots of luck


----------



## campn

JGO- that's so positive! Go get the juice for the next 3 days!

Ciz- something is catching my eye! Good luck hun!

How is everyone!? AF blues hit me pretty hard today... I just feel so empty :/ however our 5th wedding anniversary is coming up on the 21st, a day before ovulation, we'll go see the Hunger Games and have dinner! DS will be at the grandparents. If all that doesn't help me get pregnant then I don't know what will! :p


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151104_233153.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151104_233153.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Trying so hard not to get hopes up. Please let it be my bfp coming and sticking!

I think I might see something. Fxd this is the start of your bfp!!


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> JGO- that's so positive! Go get the juice for the next 3 days!
> 
> Ciz- something is catching my eye! Good luck hun!
> 
> How is everyone!? AF blues hit me pretty hard today... I just feel so empty :/ however our 5th wedding anniversary is coming up on the 21st, a day before ovulation, we'll go see the Hunger Games and have dinner! DS will be at the grandparents. If all that doesn't help me get pregnant then I don't know what will! :p

I think we can only do the today & tmrw... So I hope that will cover it! :/

Sorry the blues hit you lady :( but an anniversary baby sounds perfect!


----------



## campn

JGo- That should be more than enough, I think timing counts more than quantity really! How does the donor look like btw!? :winkwink:


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> JGo- That should be more than enough, I think timing counts more than quantity really! How does the donor look like btw!? :winkwink:

I hope it is! We've had a few already so hopefully some of those are still kicking, ready and waiting!! Haha the donor resembles my wife in a lot of ways - tall, gorgeous curly locks, blue/green eyes, killer smile! I'm desprately hoping the babe will inherit the curly hair!! Aahhhh I just die over it!:blush:


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks ladies - did one more just now, just for good measure and it is absolutely positive! Getting donations tonight & tmrw night and then hopefully all good! Fx my temp goes up tmrw morning and I'll find myself in the tww!!!
> 
> Farthest to the right is tonight's :)

Looks positive!! Good luck!!


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> well probably going to sit out this cycle. Going in for a HSG in about a week and a half. my ob is out of town all month, so with the hsg already scheduled I think it's just best to relax and sit out the month and wait to talk with dr at the end of them month when she's back in office.
> 
> =/ i hope you'll hang around still! thanks again for that great link - sooo helpful for trying to plan donations when just dtd every day isn't an option for us!Click to expand...

thank you, will try. glad you found use of the link!!


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> JGo- That should be more than enough, I think timing counts more than quantity really! How does the donor look like btw!? :winkwink:
> 
> I hope it is! We've had a few already so hopefully some of those are still kicking, ready and waiting!! Haha the donor resembles my wife in a lot of ways - tall, gorgeous curly locks, blue/green eyes, killer smile! I'm desprately hoping the babe will inherit the curly hair!! Aahhhh I just die over it!:blush:Click to expand...

Aww he sounds so handsome! I really hope it happens this cycle cause I'd like to see how your baby will look like! *heart eyes!!!*


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> JGo- That should be more than enough, I think timing counts more than quantity really! How does the donor look like btw!? :winkwink:
> 
> I hope it is! We've had a few already so hopefully some of those are still kicking, ready and waiting!! Haha the donor resembles my wife in a lot of ways - tall, gorgeous curly locks, blue/green eyes, killer smile! I'm desprately hoping the babe will inherit the curly hair!! Aahhhh I just die over it!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww he sounds so handsome! I really hope it happens this cycle cause I'd like to see how your baby will look like! *heart eyes!!!*Click to expand...

He's a looker with a heart of gold! Our babe will be so lucky to be carrying his genes! You're too sweet! I'd be thrilled if this was the cycle, I'd be due right around our 2nd wedding anniversary!


----------



## trixiesmith

I'm not out ladies! :happydance: 

I got home after work, wrapped my arms around DH and told him I'm going to miss him while he's gone since I've really enjoyed the past week together. I think I may have also given him puss in boots eyes lol!


----------



## jGo_18

That a girl, trixie!!!


----------



## trixiesmith

lol thanks jGo! 

I feel like I conned him somehow, but I know I didn't and wasn't trying to lol.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Way to go Trixie! 
jGo, I hope all donations run smoothly. Love your new avatar by the way...gorgeous! 
I too love curly hair. My DD has a head of messy curls and I just love them. She is super gorgeous. 
Ciz, I think I see something. I hope those lines darken over the next few days. 

Xxx


----------



## jGo_18

Awe! Thank you, Teeny :) 

Last nights donation went great, looking forward to tonight's! Got a bit of a temp rise this morning, it's not much but if it continues to go up I should see crosshairs on Saturday. I think maybe, just maybe, I'm 1dpo?!?


----------



## phoenix322

:witch: got me this morning ladies! CD1 for me!


----------



## jGo_18

Sorry Phoenix! :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

jGo, good luck! All very exciting and your donor (and wife!) sounds gorgeous.

Phoenix :hugs: Sorry AF got you. Best of luck for this fresh new cycle.


----------



## jGo_18

Thank you, Wanna!


----------



## trixiesmith

Sorry Phoenix. 

Good luck jGo. Like you, my temp has also had a tiny rise. It looks like we will be testing on the same day. Fx for both of us.


----------



## jGo_18

Cycle buddies!! Tho... My LP is usually 16 days... But I doubt I'll make it past 14dpo without testing haha


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> JGO- that's so positive! Go get the juice for the next 3 days!
> 
> Ciz- something is catching my eye! Good luck hun!
> 
> How is everyone!? AF blues hit me pretty hard today... I just feel so empty :/ however our 5th wedding anniversary is coming up on the 21st, a day before ovulation, we'll go see the Hunger Games and have dinner! DS will be at the grandparents. If all that doesn't help me get pregnant then I don't know what will! :p

I'm so sorry hun. The 1st couple of days are the worst. We're here for you and will keep cheering you on until you get your bfp!


----------



## Smille24

I'm glad the timing worked for you jgo! Your donor sounds adorable and curly hair would be awesome.

Way to go trixie! !! 

FX'D for the both of you!!!!


----------



## phoenix322

thanks you guys. i used OPKs last cycle, and i think i am going to add temping to this one. any recommendations on a basal thermometer? i'd like to go out and get one today, so i can start tomorrow. also, do you temp orally or vaginally?

trixie fingers crossed!


----------



## trixiesmith

I'm allowing myself to test a day or two early this cycle since last cycle was a bummer with af coming the day I planned to test. Of course a negative won't make me feel better if its too early or if af is coming, but at least I'll get to poas lol. 

I went a bit nutty yesterday morning in my excitement about ovulating and I bought a bunch of Internet cheapie tests (LH and HCG). If my eggo is not prego this month, at least next month I'll be able to satisfy my poas addiction lol.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I temped vaginally Phoenix as I found this easier and it gave me more accurate temperatures throughout the month. 
When I temped orally my temperatures were a bit wacky sometimes. Xx


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie I was so happy go read this! Fx for a nice sticky bean!

Jgo love the picture! He sounds so handsome, and that baby will be so lucky to take after you both.

Campn Sorry about AF blues, I know they can be terrible. Hang in there, just a few weeks before all the craziness/excitement begins again.

Ciz So excited for you! Hope those lines get darker.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks drum. I don't think I've ever been happy to tell anyone I bd haha.

Phoenix - I temp orally. So far mine has been accurate as long as I'm getting enough sleep and temping within the same time frame every morning (usually from 6-6:30 am). I got my thermometer at shoppers drug mart.


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, jgo for arriving in the tww! Fingers crossed for you!

Sorry AF got you, Phoenix. I temp orally too. I usually take my temp 3 times, at least one on each side of my mouth, to make sure my temp is accurate. For some reason my left side is always higher than the right. I take whatever temp is highest. 

Afm - I'm 95% sure I'm out. It's 13dpo today and temp took a huge nose dive. Plus a bfn yesterday and AF-like cramps the last couple of days. Trying to decide which natural remedies to try this next cycle so I can O earlier than cd 23. A little nervous to try soy isoflavones because it seems more risky. Vitex works for me, but I didn't really want to HAVE to go on progesterone once I got a bfp in order to stop taking Vitex. I'll have to go back and look at that list that was posted here. Also may try red raspberry, preseed and soft cups. Maybe just throw everything at it!


----------



## beemeck

jgo - love the pic!!! :coolio: and yay for perfectly timed donations :happydance:

trixie - way to go, vixen :winkwink: but I was going to say that either way you were still in it since the :spermy: can survive a little while up there :thumbup:

camp - so sorry you're feeling down. it's so hard not to feel empty when are bodies are literally cleaning out :cry: I feel like the the immediate sadness of getting AF has gotten easier and easier with each month, but the long term stress and anxiety that it will never happens get worse. One thing that does make me feel better though is that I think my chances are increased each month due to sheer statistics. Each month the percentage of couples getting pregnant goes up, so our chances are now higher than they were before! 

ksquared - sorry about the bfns and temp dip :hugs: I don't know anything about vitex or soy, but I do drink RRLL tea. It helped with my CM! I don't know if it's supposed to have any affect on timing of O, but each month I keep O'ing later and later. Ugh, it's probably stress. hoping this month is an early O for us all! 

CD 4. AF is almost like a bad memory. Chugging along. :coffee:


----------



## Smille24

phoenix322 said:


> thanks you guys. i used OPKs last cycle, and i think i am going to add temping to this one. any recommendations on a basal thermometer? i'd like to go out and get one today, so i can start tomorrow. also, do you temp orally or vaginally?
> 
> trixie fingers crossed!

I temp vaginally bc if you're a mouth breather like me, your temps will be a mess.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm a mouth breather! Didnt seem to hurt my temps. Always temp orally cause vaginally freaks me out


----------



## corgankidd

Can you add me to the list? I think I will start testing on the 16th :D


----------



## beemeck

welcome corgan! FX and :dust: to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151105_170343-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151105_170343-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Getting frer tomorrow x


----------



## dizzy65

I will be testing November 9th :) fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## jGo_18

My opks are still super positive... & I know we are doing a donation tonight and with my temp rose this morning, I think I already O'd. But.... I wonder if I should try to convince the wife to see if we can get another for tmrw too... Do you ladies think I'll be alright with today being the last even with my tests being this dark?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beemeck

Welcome dizzy !! Fx for you :) 

Jgo- that seems darker than yesterday. And i also think your temp rise wasn't enough so my money is on that you haven't O yet.... Are you able to skip tonight and do tomorrow instead? That way you are doing every other day and covering for o possibly being 36 hours from now ?


----------



## jGo_18

I could probably skip tonight and do tmrw... It doesn't look as dark as that in real life... I think last nights is still the darkest in person. I'll have to verify that when I get home. Gah... I usually have a short surge so I'm hesitant to wait. And if my temps go up tmrw and Saturday FF is gonna cross hair me at yesterday (I fiddled with it to see what it would do)...


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo You've done a few inseminations, yes? If so either would work. Even if you went ahead tonight they can last 3 days. Go with whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I have everything crossed for you jGo <3


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151105_170343-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151105_170343-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Getting frer tomorrow x

I definitely see something if I tilt my phone. Good luck!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> My opks are still super positive... & I know we are doing a donation tonight and with my temp rose this morning, I think I already O'd. But.... I wonder if I should try to convince the wife to see if we can get another for tmrw too... Do you ladies think I'll be alright with today being the last even with my tests being this dark?

Mine did the same thing. My temp rose but my opk was darker than the previous day. We dtd anyways and my temp went up again the next day. I'd do insem tonight, but that's totally up to whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151105_221753-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151105_221753-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Wet. 


[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-06%2000.10.01.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-06%2000.10.01.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Dried pink haze =) dying to get peeing on a frer now haha


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> My opks are still super positive... & I know we are doing a donation tonight and with my temp rose this morning, I think I already O'd. But.... I wonder if I should try to convince the wife to see if we can get another for tmrw too... Do you ladies think I'll be alright with today being the last even with my tests being this dark?
> 
> Mine did the same thing. My temp rose but my opk was darker than the previous day. We dtd anyways and my temp went up again the next day. I'd do insem tonight, but that's totally up to whatever makes you comfortable.Click to expand...

Oh! Good to hear! Decided to do it tonight and see what the temp does... If it continues to go up, we will call it good. If it doesn't and tests stay dark - we will talk to donor about more insems.
Thank you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunday

If you aren't actually ovulating the day you get a + opk do you count dpo 1 as the day after a positive opk or the actual predicted ovulation?
So much to learn, it's overwhelming!!


----------



## gina236

1 dpo is usually 2 days after the +. You get the + and usually ovulate the next day so the day after that is 1 dpo. 

Anyone know if hot flashes are a symptom. Been having crazy hot flashes all night. I'm 4 dpo.


----------



## ksquared726

gina236 said:


> 1 dpo is usually 2 days after the +. You get the + and usually ovulate the next day so the day after that is 1 dpo.
> 
> Anyone know if hot flashes are a symptom. Been having crazy hot flashes all night. I'm 4 dpo.

I had night sweats a couple of times before my first bfp. Didn't get the hot flashes, though. I do get them sometimes when AF is in full force. Good luck!


----------



## hunni12

Hello ladies...mind if I join? Just got my positive opk today and at cd 14.

Here is a pic of my opk below....and to those who is not afraid of a lil tmi lol can you look at my cm in the spoiler. I just need help determining if it is ewcm or not. Looks kinda think and not like the usual pics i see.

Buuuuut i have been taking robitussin to help loosen my ewcm and boy did it do the trick.


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/bjidcm.jpg

 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151105_143428.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jGo_18

All looks great to me hunni!!

Afm: another temp rise this morning - a nice big one! One more high temp and FF will give me crosshairs on cd17. So cautiously 2dpo and so happy we went ahead with that donation last night! Hello tww! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

jgo looking good!!!!!!

sunday- it is a lot to learn and overwhelming. And i can honestly say, i always feel like i learn something new.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> All looks great to me hunni!!
> 
> Afm: another temp rise this morning - a nice big one! One more high temp and FF will give me crosshairs on cd17. So cautiously 2dpo and so happy we went ahead with that donation last night! Hello tww! :happydance:

That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo FX and an early congratulations!

How is everyone else? Dh decided to have a surprise waiting yesterday, did his own research and went out and bought softcups. :blush: quite embarrassing but much appreciated.


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies! It feels like it's been so long since I've been in a TWW, I'm excited!

Conundrum - that is SOOO cute of DH!


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Jgo FX and an early congratulations!
> 
> How is everyone else? Dh decided to have a surprise waiting yesterday, did his own research and went out and bought softcups. :blush: quite embarrassing but much appreciated.

That was nice of him. At least he does research! I swear my dh is clueless on what it takes to make a baby.


----------



## trixiesmith

hi ladies. Had a moment of confusion due to cm - a bit ew and watery but creamy, so I've marked it as creamy. Temp rose this morning, but it looks like ff won't give me crosshairs until Sunday because of yesterday's temp, which moves af due date to the 20th or 21st. But I'm still going to test on the 18th. 

Last night DH continually called and texted asking questions like: "so do you think you are pregnant? do you think we had sex at the right times? give me a percentage. Like 95, 75 or 50? how soon can you test? are you feeling any different? have you checked your cervix at all?" oh boy. I thought I was going to be the nutty one this cycle lol


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo, Hoping this one is lucky for you! Cannot wait to see a BFP!

Smille lol it can feel like that. Honestly I think the doctors appointments restarting in Jan have him spooked. It is still wonderful when they take it as seriously as you do.

Trixie that is awesome lol. Perhaps something in the water? lol.


----------



## praying4no2

Conundrum said:


> Jgo, Hoping this one is lucky for you! Cannot wait to see a BFP!
> 
> Smille lol it can feel like that. Honestly I think the doctors appointments restarting in Jan have him spooked. It is still wonderful when they take it as seriously as you do.
> 
> Trixie that is awesome lol. Perhaps something in the water? lol.

Trixie and Conundrum. It's great to have such good support.


----------



## ksquared726

I wish my DH was like that! Sometimes he asks questions but usually if I bring it up, he gets this look like he is listening out of politeness but he doesn't really want to talk about it. But then he'll say I can always talk to him about anything and doesn't want me to feel alone. Lots of mixed signals, lol. 

Afm - AF has arrived, so I'm out until December. I have soft cups, red raspberry and preseed arriving from Amazon tomorrow. And I'm going to get back on Vitex. Want to feel like I'm taking control this cycle. Good luck to everyone waiting to test or starting the tww!!


----------



## trixiesmith

Conundrum said:


> Jgo, Hoping this one is lucky for you! Cannot wait to see a BFP!
> 
> Smille lol it can feel like that. Honestly I think the doctors appointments restarting in Jan have him spooked. It is still wonderful when they take it as seriously as you do.
> 
> Trixie that is awesome lol. Perhaps something in the water? lol.




praying4no2 said:


> Trixie and Conundrum. It's great to have such good support.

drum - possibly lol. for me, I'm really hoping there's something in the water lol

thanks praying, you're right. it is pretty great to have that kind of support. I love that he does his own research and whenever he makes suggestions or tells me about something he's read, I feel like saying: "may the odds be ever in your favor" haha


----------



## Conundrum

ksquared :hugs: Hope you'll stick around, sorry about AF

Trixie that makes two of us! Depending on how December plays out might have to take it off. Really hoping November is it.


----------



## trixiesmith

I'm hoping November is the month too. (Keeping my fx) If not, then I'm telling DH all I want for christmas is for him to do his sperm analysis lol

kquared - sorry about af. My DH used to be like that as well. I don't know what it was that changed in him why he's now gung-ho about ttc. Sometimes he listens to me, but then he'll say "weirdo" to me (in a tone that is kind of tender but surprised as well). He's admitted that he gets shy about talking and other times he just doesn't know what to say, especially if he thinks it's tmi. I think maybe yours just doesn't know how to reply or if he should. Has he always been like that?


----------



## hunni12

bottom opk is today but still having lots of ewcm
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1446824684036.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## awnmyown

Well sign me up again for November 21st! I'm gonna wait till the weekend so I don't stress myself out again. :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

Anyone else been on progesterone pill before? I just started my first last night and had a MASSIVE headache all morning (a bit of nausea and dizziness too). Is it going to be like this every day? Ugh.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> bottom opk is today but still having lots of ewcm

Do you temp? Usually ovulation occurs the 2nd day of positive opks. Temping will help confirm if you O'd or not.


----------



## Smille24

I'm having cramps on my right side tonight and super gassy. I'm only 5dpo so it's too early for anything to be happening. I need to stop worrying over every cramp or "symptom".


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> bottom opk is today but still having lots of ewcm
> 
> Do you temp? Usually ovulation occurs the 2nd day of positive opks. Temping will help confirm if you O'd or not.Click to expand...


I tried to temp but it has always been too stressful. This is the opk I just got tonight. So to be on the safe side I will count tomorrow as 1 dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151106_191529.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ksquared726

trixiesmith said:


> I'm hoping November is the month too. (Keeping my fx) If not, then I'm telling DH all I want for christmas is for him to do his sperm analysis lol
> 
> kquared - sorry about af. My DH used to be like that as well. I don't know what it was that changed in him why he's now gung-ho about ttc. Sometimes he listens to me, but then he'll say "weirdo" to me (in a tone that is kind of tender but surprised as well). He's admitted that he gets shy about talking and other times he just doesn't know what to say, especially if he thinks it's tmi. I think maybe yours just doesn't know how to reply or if he should. Has he always been like that?

Thanks :). I talked to him about it tonight. He does this with most serious topics - talks about it briefly and then makes a joke or changes the subject. I'm sure like you said he just doesn't know what to say. He did say it's all so confusing. When we were first ttc, he just wanted us to ntnp and what happens happens. But I'm a bit of a control freak, and that didn't work for me. I think he still doesn't really want to have to work too hard, and his reasoning is that it already happened once so it will happen again. But it took 11 months for it to happen the first time! I guess he's not as impatient as I am. Ugh, men. :dohh:


----------



## jGo_18

Crosshairs!! :happydance: o was a bit later than my norm but after not seeing crosshairs at any point during last cycles 81 day torture, I am so happy! And our timing, for the first time, is really good (FF gave me a high score for timing)! 3dpo and just giddy my body did what it was suppose to! Come on BFP!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for crosshairs jGo. Only a week until testing! FX'd for this cycle. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yay jGO! It's so exciting knowing everything went according to plan! Now for the BFP...


----------



## Smille24

Yay jgo :dance:. Your timing is great so you have a great shot.


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies!! 
I had my test day down for 11.18 - which eill be 14dpo... I usually have a 16 day LP tho, so I might hold off till the 21st... We shall see if I can even hold off to 14dpo tho haha


----------



## mommyxofxone

:yipee: jgo!!!!! so glad to see you have cross hairs!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Woot woot wishing you luck jgo


----------



## praying4no2

Hi hunni. Idt that's positive. You should bd just in case but keep testing. The line should get darker.


----------



## Conundrum

Ksquared Men can be down right simple at times. I think all men need to figure out that nothing stands in the way of a woman wanting a child but time. At least if they want to make it out intact lol If talking to him doesn't work, maybe show him some documentaries on it. :hugs: sorry it can be so hard at times

Jgo congratulations and welcome to the 2WW!!!


----------



## Conundrum

So excited, :dance: positive OPK last night/ this morning!


----------



## jGo_18

Get that egg conundrum!!


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks Jgo! Having to wait until he gets home from work. Have considered calling him back home at least twice in the last ten minutes though :haha:. If only this was considered a family matter.... I am hopeless


----------



## TexasRider

Thoughts on this OPK? I did clomid on days 5-9 and I've had ewcm for a few days now. Going to test again tonight cause im not sure if it's positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jGo_18

Looks pretty positive to me Texas! Good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

texas if not it's ALMOST positive! i would def dtd tonight. just to be sure!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay!!! Our first child is staying the night with her grandparents since her cousin is in town so we can Bd tonight and tomorrow before we go get her!!!


----------



## hunni12

Im counting today as 1dpo just to be safe

Here is a collage of my tests with the last one being today. 

Whether this cycle works or not I'm just happy to see my body doing what it is supposed to after all this time.

This the first cycle where I had one day of pos opk where other cycles before the weight loss I would get days and days with a late O
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1446924044097.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jGo_18

Hunni - cd14 looks like the day! I can relate to the joy of just getting that normal
One day positive! Happy for you lady! Welcome to the TWW!


----------



## hunni12

Yesssssss I mean it was like one of those finally moments. So I could be 1-2 dpo 

And here goes the symptom spotting... Was in the store and got some VERY sharp stabbing pains in the entrance of my va jay jay. Too early for this lol


----------



## Futuremomtobe

I want to start this journey with you guys. I'm 32, TTC for over a year. Just had HSG last month found out my right side tube is blocked, most likely from an appendectomy. I'm in my 2ww after the HSG, I heard the HSG can make you more fertile, so I'm hopeful. If I don't get a BFP, I'm starting my first cycle of chlomid. I hate the, what seems like pregnancy symptoms, that are really just period symptoms, (sore boobs, etc), such a let down. I really want my BFP with the first round of chlomid, any suggestions on anything extra I can do while on chlomid? I'm still hoping I get my BFP and I don't even have to start chlomid. I am on day 26 today. Thank you everyone.


----------



## CountryMomma

I think I got my BFP! 21 DPO and after bleeding for 3 days.. I took a FRER today because my boobs are very sore and so are my hips and I just felt off so tested and lo and behold there was a line.. will test again with FMU to see if the line gets darker but I think this is it!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446930963.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## hunni12

Congrat country!!


----------



## Conundrum

Congrats Country!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ksquared726

Whoohoo!! Congrats, country!!

I'm only CD 2 so a long way to go. But this AF has been lighter than usual, so it seems I didn't get a good lining built up. Just started red raspberry leaf today and my preseed came in the mail. And I started Vitex again yesterday. Just a waiting game for me.


----------



## ksquared726

And welcome, futuremomtobe!! Fingers crossed you have a lucky cycle this time and don't have to start Clomid. Do you have long cycles normally, hence the plan to start Clomid? I hate the tww symptoms too. Each cycle for me has had one or two different symptoms. And since my miscarriage/d&c, I often feel twinges like I did when I was pregnant. It can all be super frustrating and stressful. :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

ksquared I hate the first few days after starting AF. At least hopefully with the holidays around the corner time starts to pass more quickly for you.


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Thank you so much for the luck. AF came not long after I posted. My cycle usually runs 27-30 days, it's normal. So it looks like I'll be starting chlomid CD5. All I can think about is my BFP. I've read about robitussin so I'll be taking that also, but I'm just gonna run that by my dr first cause we never discussed that. I was very lost this past year, but I'm so hopeful now, especially with inspiring words on here.


----------



## Futuremomtobe

ksquared726 said:


> And welcome, futuremomtobe!! Fingers crossed you have a lucky cycle this time and don't have to start Clomid. Do you have long cycles normally, hence the plan to start Clomid? I hate the tww symptoms too. Each cycle for me has had one or two different symptoms. And since my miscarriage/d&c, I often feel twinges like I did when I was pregnant. It can all be super frustrating and stressful. :hugs:

I'm so sorry about your MC this summer.:hug: It can be very frustrating especially when women around you get pregnant so easy, but we will have our BFP very soon. You're on CD2, I'm on CD1, lets pray we get our BFP this cycle!! :hugs: happy baby thoughts your way :dust:


----------



## trixiesmith

yay! ff gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3dpo. DH will be pleased to find that out. Last night he took a profound interest in charting and learning about cm lol. 

ksquared - glad you talked to your DH. I'm glad you finally have some kind of an answer about it. Perhaps he'll do a 360 like mine did and suddenly become a lot more interested if it doesn't happen soon. Fx that it doesn't take long at all. 

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined.


----------



## jGo_18

Yay for crosshairs trixie!

Ff actually moved mine this morning from cd17 to cd18... So turns out I'm actually 3dpo today as well. Insem timings still look good so I'm not to bothered... Other than the fact that my tww just got a day longer - like we need to test my patience here!! Haha


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks jGo. It's oddly satisfying to see crosshairs, isn't it? Your timings look good to me. I was a bit disappointed that my cycle got a day longer as well, but I'm fine with knowing I ovulated - and that I can still poas around the time I planned lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks all! This has been one roller coaster of a BFP.. took another FRER with SMU today and the line is a hair darker! I hope this is ok progression for as long as it took me to get a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446991277.jpeg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jGo_18

Country, what do are you? I'm struggling to see a line... But I hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I can see the line, albeit very faint. Congrats. Xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I am actually 22 DPO I think... I bled for 3 days after I was 2 days late for AF. It might just be the picture, the line is there plain as day.. I am going to hold and take another test as I barely had to go when I took this one.


----------



## trixiesmith

I see a very faint line too. Congrats, h&h 9mths to you.


----------



## hunni12

@country: keep us posted

Afm, Afm, I hope this is normal...left ovary area is so sore. Any movement or laughter is painful. Not OMG painful but just a sore feeling.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks all, here is a comparison between yesterday and today.. the line seems a bit darker and more defined.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1446930963.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 18









ctp-85135-1446991277.jpeg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Smille24

CountryMomma said:


> Thanks all, here is a comparison between yesterday and today.. the line seems a bit darker and more defined.

I couldn't see it yesterday, but I see something faint today. Fxd for you.


----------



## Trr

Country- there's a definite line forming. Congrats!


----------



## hunni12

Country, I can see the line its just uber faint


----------



## ciz

Original 

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151108_165013-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151108_165013-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-08%2017.16.52.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-08%2017.16.52.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-08%2017.27.05.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-08%2017.27.05.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Hey ladies. I think I may be on a verge of bfp. Did this one tonight. I've had to have a play around because I can't get my camera to pick it up. It's so so so faint. But it's got a slight tint of pink and if i hold it up to the light I can a dark line through usually you can just see white line. So fingers crossed next couple days it will appear.


----------



## Holliems

I hope this is it for you Ciz!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I see it ciz!


----------



## Conundrum

Really exciting Ciz! FX for you!


----------



## Smille24

Fx'd ciz!!!!


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Yay!! Congratulations!!! It's faint, but I see it


----------



## ciz

Thank you ladies for the positive vibes =) I really hope I will be posting a clear bfp in coming days.

Sending lots of luck to you lovely lot and congrats if you got your lovely BFPS already =) x


----------



## mommyxofxone

See if you can hold out two days so hcg can double ciz :) ( I know easier said than done) do you have any cheapies until then?

Afm I get to see baby tomorrow at 220. Will share all I find out :) first real Dr appt. Nervous! Afraid they'll look and be like lady you're crazy. No baby in there.


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 13 took this tonight with urine that wasn't very concentrated. I'm almost certain that this is my positive OPK since it came up in under 5 minutes. (I had a timer set lol) 

Anyone else agree? We BD last night and Friday night and will tonight too and maybe Monday for good measure ! We were supposed to do every other day from cd 13-21 according to the doctor for my clomid &#128513;


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry here's the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Holliems

Thats very positive!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay!!!! I'm super excited especially since my pee wasn't very dark colored at all. It was barely yellow!!


----------



## trixiesmith

Well ladies, after reading about it on here, DH and I watched the great sperm race earlier. I was amazed by all the people used to film it lol. I am very anxious now, in a good way, for this tww to go by. I just want to test NOW lol.


----------



## Holliems

I forgot I wanted to watch that! Is it on youtube?


----------



## trixiesmith

yep. it was in six 10-minute parts. I'm not sure if there's one with the full length of it.


----------



## Holliems

I found it. I was just about to ask if it was in different parts lol.


----------



## hunni12

I so need to watch that


----------



## Holliems

hunni12 said:


> I so need to watch that

It was pretty good. It's a little depressing knowing that hardly any sperm actually make it to the egg...So you really do have to time thing perfectly. But what if you DO time things perfectly and you DID O...? Maybe none live to make it there. DH's sperm really need to step up and take some initiative because this egg is not going to fetilize itself.


----------



## hunni12

Holliems said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> I so need to watch that
> 
> It was pretty good. It's a little depressing knowing that hardly any sperm actually make it to the egg...So you really do have to time thing perfectly. But what if you DO time things perfectly and you DID O...? Maybe none live to make it there. DH's sperm really need to step up and take some initiative because this egg is not going to fetilize itself.Click to expand...

I also wonder if they do make it but the uterine lining isn't thick? So they still don't stick


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie Testing will only be another week or so away, and since we're all POAS addict, we'll do nothing but encourage you :haha:

Hunni you'll enjoy it, very good watch.

Holliems Either that or come up with a super sperm pill, lol


----------



## ciz

mommyxofxone said:


> See if you can hold out two days so hcg can double ciz :) ( I know easier said than done) do you have any cheapies until then?
> 
> Afm I get to see baby tomorrow at 220. Will share all I find out :) first real Dr appt. Nervous! Afraid they'll look and be like lady you're crazy. No baby in there.


I have hun but they really don't seem to be picking much up at all. Like I can see something very faint it's not like you can say ye that's a line. Never used these ones before. But I guess they are good enough to satisfy my urge to poas haha. 

Ah looking forward to your news. =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Holliems said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> I so need to watch that
> 
> It was pretty good. It's a little depressing knowing that hardly any sperm actually make it to the egg...So you really do have to time thing perfectly. But what if you DO time things perfectly and you DID O...? Maybe none live to make it there. DH's sperm really need to step up and take some initiative because this egg is not going to fetilize itself.Click to expand...

LOL you're right it definitely won't fertilize itself. I was so afraid it was dh's swimmers. i moved around all dh's underpants JUST incase it was linked to that so he was just wearing boxers the week before and the week of O, and i did the softcups and the opks. Both times we conceived it was after softcups. i think it helped his swimmers hang around. 



ciz said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> See if you can hold out two days so hcg can double ciz :) ( I know easier said than done) do you have any cheapies until then?
> 
> Afm I get to see baby tomorrow at 220. Will share all I find out :) first real Dr appt. Nervous! Afraid they'll look and be like lady you're crazy. No baby in there.
> 
> 
> I have hun but they really don't seem to be picking much up at all. Like I can see something very faint it's not like you can say ye that's a line. Never used these ones before. But I guess they are good enough to satisfy my urge to poas haha.
> 
> Ah looking forward to your news. =)Click to expand...

thanks hun i'm excited and nervous.


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy :happydance: cannot wait for the results... amd maybe a picture :haha: No worries, you'll see the baby is perfect.

So DH and I were talking and realized that we've spent so much time TTC we have not spent much time planning. What are you ladies certain you're going to do during your pregnancy? All I know is I don't want to find out the gender this time (DH already arguing about it) and a CS will be in order (no choice.)


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Mommy :happydance: cannot wait for the results... amd maybe a picture :haha: No worries, you'll see the baby is perfect.
> 
> So DH and I were talking and realized that we've spent so much time TTC we have not spent much time planning. What are you ladies certain you're going to do during your pregnancy? All I know is I don't want to find out the gender this time (DH already arguing about it) and a CS will be in order (no choice.)

I will find out the gender because I can't wait that long. Maybe with our 3rd, we will wait but it depends if we get a boy this time. I do know I will bf. I wasn't successful with my dd due to latching issues and collic, but I'm determined this time.


----------



## trixiesmith

Holliems - it was a good watch wasn't it? DH and I ended up researching how long it takes to fertilize, etc. Today I'm going to make him watch In The Womb with me lol. 

Drum - I really don't need much encouragement but I'll take it haha. At this point, I think DH may turn me into a much bigger poas addict as he's encouraging me to begin testing this weekend lol. 

I havent planned at all either. I just know that I want to decorate a nursery. My Pinterest board is loaded with some great ideas lol. Like, I could decorate now, but that would just make me seem crazier than I probably am lol.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille DH would agree with you, he even went as far as saying that he can find out and just keep it a secret. lol, Love him but he and secrets just don't mix. As for BF you'll get it, and if colic strikes its evil head, did you try gripe water?


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie loving your DH's mindset! Last year since since I knew we would begin trying I went out and bought a slew of things when they went on markdown :blush: Too bad DH didn't pick up on Gender Neutral till yesterday, lol. You'll love doing up the nursery and then redoing it 3 times when you start to nest. No one here would judge if you decided to start tomorrow, lol


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I also have lots of nursery ideas. I'd love to do a woodland creature theme.

Conundrum- I didn't try that. This time around I have a lot more information and have lots of support unlike 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am glad to hear it support makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## trixiesmith

Smilie - I love that idea. I want to do a tree on our wall, unfortunately we live in a loghouse, so I would probably have to etch, burn or stencil it onto the wall. Maybe I'll put up drywall lol. 

Also looking forward to your news mommy. And if I haven't already said it, congrats!

Drum - I love his mindset as well. I just hope he's not too disappointed if this isn't our month. My idea of gender neutral right now is going with green and black. and I have noooo clue why. I imagine DH would tell me I'm crazy, "black is no colour for a baby" lol. 

You know ladies, I think this is the most supportive/best board I've been on. I love all you ladies for your support, encouragement, and for not judging my crazy lol.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! 

I don't have many plans this time, but I know I won't try to get an early gender scan like I did with DS. I went at 16 weeks and they said girl then at the anatomy scan at 20 weeks we found out he was a boy indeed. Also I don't think the next one will get its own nursery. We might need to keep the guest bedroom a guest bedroom since I may have visitors who need to stay with us for a while. Oh well... I know the baby will share room with us until he/she are around a year old anyway. 

Definitely planning on BF! I had a very very hard start with DS but managed to breastfeed him until 19 months, so I really want my more easy BF journey next time. Also plan on baby wearing much more that I did with DS! 

Last night I had a dream that I had a baby girl and named her the name I've always wanted to name my future daughter. It was real sweet and made me wake up all happy!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Congrats to country and ciz. You two have squinters, but I see your lines! :cloud9:

Yay for first scan mommyofone! I look forward to hearing your good news.

I actually saw the great sperm race just recently too. I couldn't believe only 1-3 sperm on average actually make it to the egg! Crazy! I definitely explains why it's so difficult to get pregnant...and stay pregnant (all those goofy misshaped sperm)! In a way, it kind of makes me feel better about my own journey.

I'm 6 DPO today. I got the itch and took an IC today. BFN. Not sure what I expected. LOL. Still have twinges on the left side of my abdomen. Corpus luteum, I guess? Insomnia and vivid dreams last night. Hard to tell about any other symptoms since I'm on progesterone. 

On the other hand, I caught a UTI yesterday. Oh skippy! I just don't need this right now... :growlmad:


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie you can do the wall decals with adhesive spray. Just a thought. I think you could probably make that green and black work, lol amazon motivates ideas.

Campn it's been a minute, hope you're still doing well. I missed out on the baby wearing DD couldn't fit in one for long. FX your dream is a sign to come :hugs: cannot wait to see you back in the TWW.


----------



## TexasRider

I think I'm getting close to O! What do you ladies think of my chart so far? If you use kindara app look me up im Texasrider there too!!

Going to BD tonight and tomorrow just for insurance. We didn't mean to Bd so much this weekend it just sorta happened lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TexasRider

Ps obviously the fertility predictor and AF predictor will be wrong. I did clomid this month and the app is taking into consideration my 2 really short cycles but I feel pretty good about it. Come on temp rise!!!


----------



## jGo_18

looking good, texas!! with that positive opk and the dip - hopefully tmrw that temp shoots right up and you'll be officially in the tww!


----------



## ciz

Unicornwoman said:


> Congrats to country and ciz. You two have squinters, but I see your lines! :cloud9:
> 
> Yay for first scan mommyofone! I look forward to hearing your good news.
> 
> I actually saw the great sperm race just recently too. I couldn't believe only 1-3 sperm on average actually make it to the egg! Crazy! I definitely explains why it's so difficult to get pregnant...and stay pregnant (all those goofy misshaped sperm)! In a way, it kind of makes me feel better about my own journey.
> 
> I'm 6 DPO today. I got the itch and took an IC today. BFN. Not sure what I expected. LOL. Still have twinges on the left side of my abdomen. Corpus luteum, I guess? Insomnia and vivid dreams last night. Hard to tell about any other symptoms since I'm on progesterone.
> 
> On the other hand, I caught a UTI yesterday. Oh skippy! I just don't need this right now... :growlmad:


I felt like I had a uti happening but it stopped later that night. Past pregnancy symptoms I've had were twinges, sore throat, extremely tired, odd vivid dreams or not being able to sleep 

So your symptoms sound good to me hun =)


----------



## jGo_18

Unicornwoman said:


> On the other hand, I caught a UTI yesterday. Oh skippy! I just don't need this right now... :growlmad:

i actually went to the doctor because i had what turned out to be a UTI - they tested for that and pregnancy and that's also how i found out i was pregnant with my DS! could be a great sign for you!!


----------



## TexasRider

Awesome! I didn't count my CD12 OPK as + cause I wasn't sure about the time frame but the CD13 came up immediately and it was pretty dilute urine so I felt better about marking it +. I feel so good about this cycle even if I don't get pregnant just knowing that my body is doing what it's supposed to is great!! Even if it did take clomid to make it happen lol


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Awesome! I didn't count my CD12 OPK as + cause I wasn't sure about the time frame but the CD13 came up immediately and it was pretty dilute urine so I felt better about marking it +. I feel so good about this cycle even if I don't get pregnant just knowing that my body is doing what it's supposed to is great!! Even if it did take clomid to make it happen lol

Even though you needed assistance, it's great to see everything is going as it should and your body is working. I definitely think today is the day especially with that dip. 

I'm coming to the realization that how I get pregnant has no relevance as long as it happens. My way of thinking is going to be the determining factor of whether or not I can get through this. If I get pregnant during an office visit and not the old fashion way then so be it. No one else has to know.


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! I didn't count my CD12 OPK as + cause I wasn't sure about the time frame but the CD13 came up immediately and it was pretty dilute urine so I felt better about marking it +. I feel so good about this cycle even if I don't get pregnant just knowing that my body is doing what it's supposed to is great!! Even if it did take clomid to make it happen lol
> 
> Even though you needed assistance, it's great to see everything is going as it should and your body is working. I definitely think today is the day especially with that dip.
> 
> I'm coming to the realization that how I get pregnant has no relevance as long as it happens. My way of thinking is going to be the determining factor of whether or not I can get through this. If I get pregnant during an office visit and not the old fashion way then so be it. No one else has to know.Click to expand...

Exactly! The end result is the same. A Baby that will be loved and cherished by all. If nothing else they get held a little tighter just because of everything you have gone through to get there.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ladies so scan says 9+5 cause the nurse wouldn't listen and said af date but after measuring dr said it was 8+2 so duedate is now June 18th and bpm 175

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910143&d=1447107029


----------



## jGo_18

Beautiful Mommy!! heck of a heart rate too - i'm guessing another girl! =)


----------



## Smille24

Mommy that's great! So happy for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo I hope so!!! It's even higher than dds so really really hoping !


----------



## hunni12

Such a beautiful scan mommy!!!

Sorry if you ever see my posts twice im in two diff groups lol

but...
So i can be between 2-4 dpo...and at work the weirdest thing happened. The day before yesterday i had this sharp stabbing at the entrance of my vag,...today at work i got sharp pains where my clit is. TMI i know..sorry. Just out of all my cycles this is the first time time. It did it 4 times in a row and it was quite painful. My nips keep switching in between these pin pricks types of pains as well.

I said i was not go symptom spot because I never want to get my hopes up (which i have none anyways) but stuff like that is hard to ignore. :/


----------



## campn

I haven't had much to update on so I figure I would just stalk and cheer you ladies on! 

Mommy- that's the cutest little peanut! Nothing like those pictures to make it even more real! 

CD7 here. I probably won't ovulate until CD20 :coffee: haven't been temping much either cause I figure what's the point!? I'll start again in a week or so! 

Wish you all the best of luck and baby dust to those about to O, or about to test!


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats! Glad everything went well&#128516;


----------



## Smille24

I'm about to stop temping bc it's stressing me out. It's great for pin pointing when O occurred but afterwards it makes me a wreck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks everyone! I SO appreciate it.


----------



## ksquared726

Beautiful scan, mommy!! Congrats! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Hi ladies, can I be added? I'm planning to test 11/21. I'm pretty sure I Od Friday the 6th so I should have AF or BFP. Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle. I hope we all get bfps!! :dust:


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy Awesome scan! Congratulations!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and beautiful scan mommy!


----------



## Holliems

Smile, I feel the same way! 

AF started today. On to next month!!


----------



## Smille24

Holliems said:


> Smile, I feel the same way!
> 
> AF started today. On to next month!!

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Awe sorry holliems. I hope next month is your month!


----------



## trixiesmith

holliems sorry about af. 

beautiful scan mommy.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

That scan is gorgeous mommy!

Sorry about AF coming Hollie :hugs: sending so much baby dust and luck to you this cycle!

Smille, I agree about it making you insane when you continue after you know you o. I continued after o the cycle we conceived and was crying two days before my BFP because it dipped and then dipped again. I was so sad and down and it just ruined my mood for a few days and made me stressed and tightly wound - of course, totally unnecessary. Whether I'd have got my BFP or not, how I felt was just not worth the stress of it! And I had already decided that if we hadn't conceived, that the next cycle, I would stop after the three day temp rise. So I totally empathise and understand! :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Lush scan mommy. Thank you for sharing that =)

Sorry af arrived hollie lots of luck this new cycle.

Me - not testing now. I really don't think I will be getting a bfp. I did a test last night and nothing appeared so I dunno what's happening so just a wait and see if af shows her face in the next day or 2. Doing a Christmas market soon so got lots of tots tutu's to be getting on with making hopefully taking my mind off the urge to test.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh ciz i'm sorry- when is af actually due?


----------



## ciz

All my apps say tomorrow as my cycles have been averaging 39 days but I have a funny feeling it will be Thursday. This cycle has been odd no definite positive opk ( that I caught anyway) ewcm scattered. And I'm usually text book ewcm starts, opks get darker to point on definite positive then ewcm stops..

The symptoms I'm getting is I'm exhausted (I feel I need to sleep in the day but I'm having a good night's kips seeing as dd is now sleeping through the night. And this constant pinching around my left ovary. 

Hmm time will tell I guess.


----------



## TexasRider

So I had a temp rise but it was only from 96.97 up to 97.42 so it's alittlw higher than my previous 3 but not 6 cause they were elevated when I did clomid. I will attach the chart in a second


----------



## TexasRider

Here is my chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Holliems

Texas, looking good so far!


----------



## Smille24

I'm testing tomorrow at 10dpo. Idk why bc it'll be negative but I have to hold onto hope that I'll be able to cancel my appt.


----------



## ciz

good luck hun x


----------



## jGo_18

Everything crossed for you Smille!!


----------



## trixiesmith

good luck smille, fx for you


----------



## Smille24

Awe thanks ladies. Ya'll have been so kind and supportive. I am so blessed to be a part of this forum.


----------



## ciz

I was naughty and blinking tested with my last test. no sign of af starting (usually get pink discharge by now)

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151110_200532-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151110_200532-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151110_200501.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151110_200501.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

concerned how light they are but we'll see how this pans out


----------



## jGo_18

Ciz - I have the worst eye for these things (in other words I'm blind and rarely see it unless it's super positive), but I am soooo hoping there is soon a nice, obvious, second pink line for you!

I second what smille said - this is such a great board! I've switched boards each cycle - often with a handful of the same ladies - but it's nice to just have an ongoing one that is full of great ladies! I can't wait to see so many more bfps here and hopefully get to celebrate my own as well with you wonderful women!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Waiting patiently for your bfps jgo and smille :) everything crossed for your testing tomorrow smille!


----------



## Trr

Ciz- see something very faint in the first pic. GL


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- I see something too. I hope it gets darker.


----------



## Peanut112

Going to the docs to test on the 13th!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Cute little bean mommyofone! :baby:

hunni12 = the exact same thing happend to me about the same time. Hoping it's a a sign, but it's probably more likely related to the UTI ended up having. :dohh:

AFM = 7 DPO here. Not much to report. I took another IC this morning. Still negative. Still getting these weird "pinch" feelings down there. But, that's it. Nothing else. :shrug: The wait continues... :coffee:


----------



## Futuremomtobe

I start my first clomid tomorrow, my CD5, which days should I start checking my OPK? I was thinking around CD10? Has anyone taken robitussin, if so which days should I take robitussin? TIA

Fx for you ciz


----------



## Conundrum

Smille Really hope your testing goes well today! FX for you!

Unicorn 7dpo is a bit early so don't let those negatives discourage you. Hopefully a positive will come in a few days.

Peanut, FX for you, keep us updated!

Ciz everything crossed for you, still seeing lines hopefully they get darker the next couple of days :hugs:

Trixie still early testing this weekend?

Jgo Just a few more days, cannot wait until that timing turns into a BFP!

4DPO and other than juicing three whole pineapples this week not much going on :haha: Really glad to be on this board and journey with you all.


----------



## gina236

I'm 10 dpo today. Set to test on Saturday but I don't know if my tests will be in by then. I had to order them from the UK to get the old style FRERS and they don't offer tracking so I have no clue when they will get here. As if the tww isn't bad enough. Now I have a tww on top of a wait for tests. I'm going crazy! :dohh:

:dust: to everyone!! Can't wait to see more :bfp: rolling in! :)


----------



## Smille24

Bfn on ic, but it was expected so I'm ok.


----------



## Conundrum

Gina hope they show up soon! 

Smille Still a few more days to go FX.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hope your tests show up soon Gina! 

Drum I really really want to! I guess I'll see how I really feel about testing by then since I'll be 8-10dpo over the weekend. I'm hoping my cheapies will be in by then, but if I'm honest, I likely will test lol. 

Can someone help me figure out which temp to use - I took one the second I woke up (36.66), which fell out of my mouth and I just popped back in, and the second was 36.89 but took a few seconds longer to read. I'm out of bed and don't feel like going back to sleep. I feel a bit more inclined to take the lower temp but I just don't know lol.


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie as always I vote to test lol. Still hoping there is something in the water and you get that early BFP.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille - it's still early girl! I know that bfp is in there for ya!

Trixie - I'd take the first temp. Make a note of the second one if you want, but I'd still use the first one.


----------



## trixiesmith

Okay I'll test, it's not hard to persuade me lol. I'm keeping my fx for a bfp but I know it'll still be early. 

Jgo I believe you said we were about the same cycle. when do you plan to test?


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks jgo, that was my thinking too.


----------



## jGo_18

trixiesmith said:


> Okay I'll test, it's not hard to persuade me lol. I'm keeping my fx for a bfp but I know it'll still be early.
> 
> Jgo I believe you said we were about the same cycle. when do you plan to test?

I'm really going to try and hold off until 13-14dpo (so a week from now). My LP is 16 days... So if I start to early it becomes really sad to see so many days of bfns.


----------



## ciz

gina236 said:


> I'm 10 dpo today. Set to test on Saturday but I don't know if my tests will be in by then. I had to order them from the UK to get the old style FRERS and they don't offer tracking so I have no clue when they will get here. As if the tww isn't bad enough. Now I have a tww on top of a wait for tests. I'm going crazy! :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! Can't wait to see more :bfp: rolling in! :)

If I've ordered from America to uk hun it takes just over a week for me. Hope your wait isn't too long.x



trixiesmith said:


> Hope your tests show up soon Gina!
> 
> Drum I really really want to! I guess I'll see how I really feel about testing by then since I'll be 8-10dpo over the weekend. I'm hoping my cheapies will be in by then, but if I'm honest, I likely will test lol.
> 
> Can someone help me figure out which temp to use - I took one the second I woke up (36.66), which fell out of my mouth and I just popped back in, and the second was 36.89 but took a few seconds longer to read. I'm out of bed and don't feel like going back to sleep. I feel a bit more inclined to take the lower temp but I just don't know lol.

I can't help on temp things hun but wishing you luck x


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Bfn on ic, but it was expected so I'm ok.

Still early lovely. Lots of luck xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille i got a negative at 10dpo with dd. And a positive on 12. So it definitely is still early! when is af due?


----------



## campn

So many are about to test! This is so exciting! I know I'll be seeing BFPS here pretty soon. Good luck ladies! Baby dust to all! 

CD9, my fertile window starts in 5 days since I ovulate CD20. Trying to stay patient and positive here!


----------



## Smille24

My lp is 16 days, so I know it's early. I was just hoping I'd see something early but I knew I wouldn't. Af is due next week so I know I have time.


----------



## TexasRider

Another temp rise today. If you take out my higher temps due to clomid on days 5-9 I think I've already ovulated. I took it at night and I think it made my temps higher. Based on CM and +OPK I think I O'd on day 15. I will know more tomorrow if my temp keeps going up. I feel good about my chances but we couldn't BD last night cause DH was in pain due to a broken tooth &#55357;&#56867;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jGo_18

Campn - can't wait to have you back in the game/tww dear!

Smille - it's crazy how similar our cycles have been (random long ones, 16 day LP, etc), I hope that means we will similarity get bfps this time together!

Texas - looking good! I think you are officially in the tww!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Campn - can't wait to have you back in the game/tww dear!
> 
> Smille - it's crazy how similar our cycles have been (random long ones, 16 day LP, etc), I hope that means we will similarity get bfps this time together!
> 
> Texas - looking good! I think you are officially in the tww!

I know, it's so weird. Last cycle was a nightmare! !! I hope we get our bfps together too. 

I'm so nervous about Fri. I really don't want to go, but I think it will be a great thing for us.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay! I'm hoping for a BFP over Thanksgiving break! Hopefully several of us get our BFP over the holiday


----------



## gina236

I definitely agree with everyone, texas. Welcome to the TWW!


----------



## beemeck

ahhh hello girls! I'll try and catch up best I can.....

jgo - yay for TWW and good timing on inseminations :happydance: :happydance:

smille - fx for you too! :happydance: 10 dpo is early, especially with that nice long LP! really can't wait to see a BFP after those softcups :thumbup:

ciz and country - sorry girls, not seeing anything :( 

texas - I might actually guess that you O'ed on CD 14? at least with my chart I tend to O sometime on the day of the dip, but it might be different for everyone. either way - def in the TWW now and can't wait to see clomid giving you that bfp you deserve!

camp - hi girl :hugs: we are just chugging along, aren't we? Fertile window coming up faster than I thought it would. I'm sorry you have been feeling down - I'm right there with you. our chances are increased now since we have time on our side. :thumbup:

welcome peanut, future and anyone else I missed - I think I added everyone successfully but let me know if I've missed you!

mommy - that is an ADORABLE scan. how can that little one look so CUTE already :happydance: 

trr - how are you feeling girl??

wannab - same to you! I'll catch up with you more on my journal :winkwink:

gina - FX for you! hope those tests come in asap :winkwink:

trixie - so glad that you are in the TWW with a great looking chart too! I agree with jgo, I would take the first temp. but post O temps can be all over the place anyway. :wacko: Your DH sounds just like mine - he is OBSESSED with charting, symptoms, TTC etc. But it actually drives me nuts. It's just too much and after all this time I just feel like I am constantly letting him down. However I recently came across a good solution. I love FF and it is def my fave app, but I got the app Glow and you can add your partner too so they can follow along AND track their own symptoms. He loves it! so check it out! :) 

conundrum - yay girl! I can't wait for you to add to the next dose of BFPS :happydance: plus your little girl is just too cute - you need to make another! 

phew. AFM - been super busy. Also feeling really down. less so about the months of BFNS and more so about the baby I lost. With the due date getting close, it's been devastating. I can't believe I would have been holding my little one next month. :cry: So I've just been trying to stay busy and keep my mind off it the best I can. If there is any good to come out of it, it's been a good distraction for TTC. I haven't been obsessing over my cycle at all! Keeping it very casual and def sticking to our every other day plan. I will start opks today just because knowledge is power, right? In the past 2+ years that I've tracked my O, I've Oed on CD 11 three times (including the month of my BFP), so it's definitely a possibility that it could be go time soon :shrug: At least I hope so. EWCM started today, but it also started way early last month too. I feel a lot calmer than I have in past months, so let's get this BFP frenzy back up and running! It's been too long since our last one :haha:


----------



## Trr

Feeling great. No symptoms. Which is concerning but I'm new still. 

Waiting in betas to see if they are doubling so I should know something tonight. Starting off low but we will see what the numbers are doing. Ultrasound booked for Thursday next week so maybe I'll see bean. 
Otherwise just waiting it out. 

GL with ovulation time- bee! And sorry you are feeling so down. All things crossed for you and everyone else.


----------



## Conundrum

:hugs: Bee I am so sorry. I wish I could say something a lot more comforting but know I am sending some virtual hugs your way girl.

Will do an early test on the 16th (my birthday) know it is too early but hopefully everything in the universe will align for that three minute window, lmbo. Shy is a card just started singing the hakuna matata song and with that southern drawl, priceless.

Really good to have you back, and sending some baby dust your way


----------



## campn

My sweet sweet bee! I was wondering about you! Almost sent you a message to but figured maybe you wanted to be distracted from TTC for a bit :hugs: sorry it's been hard, I can only imagine how you feel now with your due date approaching. I know this has been a very long journey for you, but I feel like it's about to end with a BFP! I can almost see it if I squint hard enough! I'm so glad you're back :happydance:

I'm starting to feel happy again, now with AF blues gone. I'm trying to stay occupied and read more books. The Hobbit fans anyone!?

I just ordered preseed and soft cups, hopefully they'll be here just in time.


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Feeling great. No symptoms. Which is concerning but I'm new still.
> 
> Waiting in betas to see if they are doubling so I should know something tonight. Starting off low but we will see what the numbers are doing. Ultrasound booked for Thursday next week so maybe I'll see bean.
> Otherwise just waiting it out.

Really other than my sporadic nausea and spotting up until 12 weeks I didn't even feel pregnant. I'm sure your numbers will have doubled by now. Try not to worry <3 I know it's hard!


Drum- Fx for you hun! And happy birthday! My birthday month too!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you ladies. I'm still stalking and hanging around because I know I'll see all those beautiful BFP's from you girls soon. :hugs: to all <3


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you ladies. I'm still stalking and hanging around because I know I'll see all those beautiful BFP's from you girls soon. :hugs: to all <3

So sweet of you! You ladies are all so incredible and I love this thread!


----------



## beemeck

you ladies are seriously the best!

everyone said it so perfectly when describing how warm and supporting this thread is. I really wanted to extend it since you're right jgo, we are in with mainly the same women month after month so it's nice to stick together and continue to get updates on our BFP ladies too :) 

camp - I read all the time! but no, nothing like the hobbit. That's my DH's thing. I read all kinds of novels, but am currently reading a mystery. I loooove mysteries. I find when a book is REALLY good, it takes my mind off of things. otherwise, I can't get the darn thing to shut off! :wacko::haha: so glad you are feeling better. Thanks for thinking about me. I was lurking but honestly just too busy for any proper responses! 

drum - that sounds seriously adorable. Love her name too and the nickname shy. as camp would say - "heart eyes"

trr - you'll be in my thoughts today - can't wait to see those numbers going up and up :thumbup:

just took my opk and it is very negative. I guess it could be more negative - there is a second line, but it's def faint. So I might skip tomorrow altogether. Last month it def didn't sneak up on me. It danced around almost positive forevs. And I don't feel obsessive about any of this right now so, meh, no opk tomorrow and we will BD as planned for the start of my fertile window. booked myself a massage tomorrow so I can go into it "stress-free".

I just didn't expect the approaching due date to hit me so hard. Since baby was due at xmas, I had developed all sorts of holiday fantasies involving santa bringing me my baby down my chimney as opposed to through my cervix :haha: it just felt so magical - xmas baby! so I started to listen to xmas music (I love it and it's so cold here :blush:) and it just started the grieving process all over again. It will be a rough holiday season, but if I'm REALLY lucky, I'll get a BFP to help me along. FX for us all and so many hugs for all of the wonderful support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Trr I hope your scan goes well and lo gives you some amazing pictures. I am sorry I missed your post but fingers crossed for you.

Campn not too big into the hobbit, but I have read the book, and LOR series. Got really big into Sanderson and Ruthfuss for a bit but after forcing myself to finish the Mistborn series in a week my reading has been sated lol.

Bee you'll have your BFP, too much babydust on this thread not to. :hugs: You deserve it hon, really. You'll get threw this, if you ever need to vent we're here.

As for Shy's name I'm am an Ashley, and I went for as uncommon as possible. Since the last time her name was popular here was 1880 my personal love for it just grew.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh bee I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Thinking of you Hun <3


----------



## jGo_18

oh how i love this thread! 
Bee - sooo many hugs too you, i'm so sorry to see you feeling blue.

afm: 6dpo and not much to report. i'm avoiding symptom spotting as best i can. been pretty crampy the past few days, super emotional today, my bladder feels contently full today/kinda pained/frequent trips to the loo (feels borderline like a UTI). but ya know, literally every 'symptom' i feel, i immediately write it off as something else. i guess maybe i've finally learned to stop thinking everything means something.
i did have one (tmi) question - today's CM has been stretchy like EWCM but it's not clear... its sort of creamy/yellow/snotty. what would you mark that as? FF gives basically creamy, sticky, watery, or eggwhite... and i guess it doesn't quite fit into any of those.


----------



## ciz

Lots of hugs Beemeck 

JGo_18 I've having that exact cm. It's really odd I don't get it. It's like thin ewcm but creamy that stretch coats the tissue. 

No period - tests very negative I don't get it =(

Random question - if you don't ovulate do you still have a period ? I'm just really wondering if I did even ovulate this cycle


----------



## jGo_18

if you don't ovulate - you may end up with a longer cycle while your body tries to ovulate. =/ i hope that's not the case and it's just a shy BFP tho, ciz!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- lots and lots of hugs to you. I am so sorry you're feeling down. 

Trr- I hope your numbers are good!

Ciz- like jgo said you're cycle will be long and your body will try to ovulate. It happened to us last cycle and it was sooo long. I used almost 20 tests bc I had no idea what was happening. Kind of embarrassing but hey you never know. I hope that's not the case for you and you get an answer soon!


----------



## trixiesmith

sorry you're feeling down bee. :hugs:

thanks for the Glow suggestion, I'd never checked it out before but definitely will. DH does his own research but I know he doesn't completely understand it all the time, so it doesn't bother me too much right now. I had to explain a short while ago about today's temp. He assumed that, because bbt is still above coverline, "oh hey you're pregnant" lol noooo, I wish it were that easy to tell buddy. But he tries, and I love him for it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

trixiesmith said:


> sorry you're feeling down bee. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the Glow suggestion, I'd never checked it out before but definitely will. DH does his own research but I know he doesn't completely understand it all the time, so it doesn't bother me too much right now. I had to explain a short while ago about today's temp. He assumed that, because bbt is still above coverline, "oh hey you're pregnant" lol noooo, I wish it were that easy to tell buddy. But he tries, and I love him for it.

Glow is great, me and BF used it. And when you get your BFP, because you will, they have a related app to use for pregnancy. I've come to love that one as well.


----------



## gina236

Some POAS porn for you viewing pleasure :haha: I'm 10 dpo and swear I see the faintest something in person.
 



Attached Files:







20151111_174511.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 17









PSX_20151111_175214.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Conundrum

Gina I think I can see something but not too sure. FX for you

Can't stay long DH will be done giving DD a bath in a minute. Stopped by walmart to get a few things and they had the flat FRERs back. 2 for 12 or 3 curved for 13. Just for those interested.


----------



## Futuremomtobe

You ladies are helping to ease my nervousness and I'm starting to become more excited. Thank you so much! Taking my first clomid this evening :flower: FX for all the ladies testing :kiss: :dust:


----------



## Smille24

I will not symptom spot...I will not symptom spot. It's so hard. My bbs are killing me, but it's been normal in most of my cycles. Plus the acne!! It's getting out of hand. I remember with my dd my face broke out so bad. I usually dont break out until the day b4 af and it's usually 1 pimple above my lip.


----------



## ciz

Symptoms sound great smille24 =)

Gina236 not seeing anything yet lovely. Still lots of time =)

Still no show on period front. Not bothered doing another test today. But cramps have kicked up a notch so might wake up with af. We shall see


----------



## gina236

Definitely plenty of time. I didn't expect to see anything especially on a wondfo so I'm just super hopeful now :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

beemeck said:


> I just didn't expect the approaching due date to hit me so hard. Since baby was due at xmas, I had developed all sorts of holiday fantasies involving santa bringing me my baby down my chimney as opposed to through my cervix :haha: it just felt so magical - xmas baby! so I started to listen to xmas music (I love it and it's so cold here :blush:) and it just started the grieving process all over again. It will be a rough holiday season, but if I'm REALLY lucky, I'll get a BFP to help me along. FX for us all and so many hugs for all of the wonderful support :hugs::hugs:

Sorry bee. :cry: I'm right there with you. I lost my first pregnancy this spring. When my husband and I went in for our first scan, we never imagined that we would be told there was no heartbeat. Our baby had died two days prior. Missed miscarriage. I ended up having a D&C because I just wanted it all over with. 

Our baby was due December 11th. I've been hoping so hard for a BFP to soften the blow when that date comes around. December is going to be a rough month either way, but I'm holding on to hope that I'll get my rainbow baby soon.....FX'd you will too. :hugs:


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies. Got my betas back... Not good news. Levels went down so I will be joining you ladies again soon.
I'm not too sad about it, just hoping that it's not etopic and everything passes normally.


----------



## Conundrum

Trr :hugs: I am so very sorry. Fx for a nice recovery. Really hope things get easier on you hon.


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: we are here for you, good or bad you know. Fingers crossed the next few days go easy for you. <3


----------



## praying4no2

I'm so sorry Bee, Unicorn, and Trr.


----------



## Smille24

Unicorn and Trr - I am very sorry for your losses. We will be here to comfort you both as you continue your journey. 

Lots and lots of :hugs: to the both of you!


----------



## trixiesmith

sorry trr :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Trr. Xx


----------



## jGo_18

:hugs: to you trr


----------



## ciz

Oh no sorry to hear that Trr. Big hugs lovely xx


So today tmi* I felt very wet thought ah well af is here. So went to loo but it wasn't. It was the clear slippery ewcm it stretched for inches. So I'm wondering were my cramps ovulation cramps ? I've been having something similar to ewcm for days now? But if I am ovulating how likely is it that the egg will be ok? Seeing as it's 2 weeks late.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I ovulated CD36 Ciz. Go for it, it should still be good. Xx


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151112_131159.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151112_131159.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

What you think ladies? I think it's nearly there


----------



## ciz

Teeny Weeny said:


> I ovulated CD36 Ciz. Go for it, it should still be good. Xx

Aw thanks hun. I so hope it will be for me too =) xx


----------



## Trr

Thank you ladies. Hoping everything goes smoothly and I can join you ladies again soon. Bleeding a little so maybe sooner then later. 

I feel like I'm in a good place mentally. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that Trr. Big hugs lovely xx
> 
> 
> So today tmi* I felt very wet thought ah well af is here. So went to loo but it wasn't. It was the clear slippery ewcm it stretched for inches. So I'm wondering were my cramps ovulation cramps ? I've been having something similar to ewcm for days now? But if I am ovulating how likely is it that the egg will be ok? Seeing as it's 2 weeks late.

I bet you're ovulating late so keep testing. Your egg should be fine. You might have tried to O on the other side, failed and now your other ovary may be pushing one out. I'm just guessing. It happens every now and then. Keep bding.


----------



## Smille24

Afm my temp dropped to coverline but it's too early for af. My chest is so sore. I guess I'll know Tues when af shows. I'm not testing again until it's late. I'm going to stay strong bc I cannot see another bfn.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille - could be implantation dip! Everything crossed that is what it is!


----------



## jGo_18

My temps seem to hovering oddly close to my cover line compared to previous cycles... I think maybe the cover line isn't quite accurate thanks to those jumping temps just before O...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so once I diacarded my temps I had when I was on clomid ( I did this because my only other temps have all been below 97.42 ) fertility friend gave me crosshairs today and said I ovulated on CD14 so fingers crossed that's when I ovulated! I went ahead and marked it on my kindara chart as well. So assuming I have a normal LP I can test the Tuesday before thanksgiving if AF doesn't show!


----------



## ksquared726

:hugs: trr

Ciz - with my first bfp my ovulation was delayed by 2 weeks because we went on vacation during fertile time and the travel stress messed it up. Hope that opk turns into a blazing positive soon!

Smile - Good job staying strong! 

TexasRider - FX your temps keep going up to confirm that you O'd! CD 14 is perfect! I wish I could O that early. 

I downloaded Glow based of everyone's recommendations. Is it as accurate as FF in confirming O based on temps? Early on I used Ovia, but it was kinda crappy for people like me with long unpredictable cycles and when my body sometimes tries and fails to O. It would get all confused. Want to test this out before I ask DH if he wants to have it on his phone too. Not sure he'll want it though. 

CD 7 - ugh this cycle is taking forever already. :coffee:


----------



## trixiesmith

I downloaded Glow yesterday and input all info from this cycle. So far, it's moved my O date up a day earlier, and put af due next wednesday. FF puts af on the 20th. I have no clue how accurate it is, since this is the first time I've used it. I guess I'll find out next week which is more accurate lol.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille - could be implantation dip! Everything crossed that is what it is!

I hope so but I'm not getting my hopes up. I think my nerves are shot.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Fingers crossed for you Smille! Eeek! Looks promising!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ciz said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that Trr. Big hugs lovely xx
> 
> 
> So today tmi* I felt very wet thought ah well af is here. So went to loo but it wasn't. It was the clear slippery ewcm it stretched for inches. So I'm wondering were my cramps ovulation cramps ? I've been having something similar to ewcm for days now? But if I am ovulating how likely is it that the egg will be ok? Seeing as it's 2 weeks late.


Maybe it's coming soon!!!! and that's totally fine for your egg. i've read that it's better to O later cause your follicle can get nice and big? 

It took me three weeks to O this cycle. and it was the same with dd. The earlier cycles are flops for me i have to o around cd 21 to get anything.




i'm sorry trr :( thinking of you hun.





smille i am waiting patiently for your bfp miss.




afm- just hanging out! nothing much to report. weird being at 8+5 with the new date when i was just at 8+5 on monday :dohh:


----------



## beemeck

Unicornwoman said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> I just didn't expect the approaching due date to hit me so hard. Since baby was due at xmas, I had developed all sorts of holiday fantasies involving santa bringing me my baby down my chimney as opposed to through my cervix :haha: it just felt so magical - xmas baby! so I started to listen to xmas music (I love it and it's so cold here :blush:) and it just started the grieving process all over again. It will be a rough holiday season, but if I'm REALLY lucky, I'll get a BFP to help me along. FX for us all and so many hugs for all of the wonderful support :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry bee. :cry: I'm right there with you. I lost my first pregnancy this spring. When my husband and I went in for our first scan, we never imagined that we would be told there was no heartbeat. Our baby had died two days prior. Missed miscarriage. I ended up having a D&C because I just wanted it all over with.
> 
> Our baby was due December 11th. I've been hoping so hard for a BFP to soften the blow when that date comes around. December is going to be a rough month either way, but I'm holding on to hope that I'll get my rainbow baby soon.....FX'd you will too. :hugs:Click to expand...

aw unicorn - didn't realize our losses were so close together :hugs: I've seen you on some of the TTC after a loss threads. My due date is Dec 27 - so still a while, but like I said, I think it feels close because it was associated with xmas and the holiday season is starting now :cry: 

I had what was essentially a D and C also - I hemorrhaged so it was emergency surgery but in the end was pretty similar to a D and C with some cervical stitches where the sac had been. Sometimes I wonder if D and C's mess with the ability to get pregnant again soon after. I always feel like the ladies that have had them take some more time to fall pregnant? 

I'm majorly hoping for BFPs for us before the date actually comes around. I'm hoping the TWW you are in now is your last. my fingers are crossed so tightly for you - I think it would def soften the blow. big hugs and thank you for your kind words and support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## beemeck

trr - my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry that you didn't get the news you were hoping to hear, but you have a great group of girls here who are behind you every step of the way. :kiss::hugs:

ciz - definitely think it's about to be O time for you! I wouldn't worry about it being late - the egg must not have been ready before and now it's nice and mature. hit the bedroom girl! 

texas - I did think CD 14 was the magic day! woo hoo - you are chugging along nicely now! 

ksquared - I'm not sure about glow's accuracy yet as it is also my first cycle using it. So far what I love about it are each day's percentage of falling pregnant and the fact that DH has an account synced with mine. I also did not like Ovia. It was not very accurate in knowing when O occurred. 

jgo - I'm also already wondering about my coverline since my temps are so high this cycle already :wacko: The only thing I can offer is that FF always says not to look too much into the coverline and that it's mostly there for a visual. So I think based on that, your temps are all above it and are looking good! 

ladies, ladies, ladies - thank you SO much for all of your kind words yesterday. I have actually been feeling so much better just knowing how much support I have. It's so great that we have all been able to find each other here :hugs: CD 11. massage tonight - CAN'T wait. My masseuse actually left the spa I go to and of course they can't tell me where she went :( So I'm bummed because she was like a goddess. Hopefully the new girl I scheduled with is just as talented. Will BD after and then every other day from here on out. Still feeling stress free and relaxed. Hopefully it does me good. 

xoxo and :dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## beemeck

oh and jgo I meant to say that I had the same type of CM last cycle and also didn't know what to put in down as in FF. I think I ended up putting creamy, but it was def a mixture of the two! :wacko:


----------



## Trr

Good luck bee. Thanks again for your kind words. 

Just feeling like af is going to come hard. Right now, I'm at my in laws cabin in northern Canada sprawled out on the couch. I have the next 4 days off work so I'm hoping to get some rest. Now I get to symptom spot for ectopic pregnancy lol. Not funny but I'm trying to have a sunny outlook on everything. I can get pregnant, it's just waiting for the right time.


----------



## beemeck

trr I had an ectopic. I was bleeding a lot too, but my numbers were always going up and up and up. So I think that if they are going down, it's def not an ectopic. the day I was admitted to the hospital, my HCG was 15,000 and I had been bleeding heavy for a week! :wacko:


----------



## Trr

Bee- that sounds awful. My heart breaks for you and anyone else who that happens to. I'm pretty sure it's not ectopic but I just feel like a bag of crap today. 

Did you start trying again right after? I'm told I might not ovulate this next cycle.


----------



## beemeck

no, I was treated with methotrexate to terminate the pregnancy. it is a form of chemotherapy - it stops rapidly dividing cells. So they say to take 3 months off, or two periods before trying again. I also had stitches in my cervix for 6 weeks after the surgery, so no DTD at all until then. my periods regulated immediately though so we began trying end of July (pregnancy ended May 11). I do believe I O'ed that first month though and I think with a miscarriage they only advise to wait a full cycle based on dating purposes. But if you are still tracking your cycle then you'll know when you O and I'm not sure if there are any other risks but I would ask the Dr just in case. They say you are more fertile after a pregnancy and I think most of us just want to get pregnant again asap to help with some of the sadness!


----------



## trixiesmith

I think I have an online shopping addiction. I just received 2 packages. I have 6 more coming lol. For a moment I got really excited, thinking it was my cheapie tests because it's labeled as "PH tester" and for a moment I wondered what the heck I ordered now. Nope. Just 50 opks. At least I'm set for the next couple cycles if this isn't my month.


----------



## campn

Trr- I've heard that you're super fertile after a miscarriage, so I don't think you'll have any problems there. My sister was told to skip the next cycle after her m/c to give time for the hCG levels to go down so she doesn't test and get a false BFP. I would do whatever your instinct and your doctor recommends. 

Take that time for yourself to relax and process your emotions now. <3 it happened once, it'll happen AGAIN!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-12%2016.40.22.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-12%2016.40.22.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Would you lovely lot say that's positive? I stupidly threw the p.sample down the loo before checking to see if the test was ok


----------



## Sunday

trixiesmith said:


> I downloaded Glow yesterday and input all info from this cycle. So far, it's moved my O date up a day earlier, and put af due next wednesday. FF puts af on the 20th. I have no clue how accurate it is, since this is the first time I've used it. I guess I'll find out next week which is more accurate lol.

I've been using Glow for about four months and it seems to be okay. It doesnt usually pinpoint my exact O day but it does let me know when to use my OPKs for my winndow. I also like that I can track symptoms and blood flow during my period so I know if something is a little off from last month or if I'm thinking a PMS symptom is a early pregnancy symptom AGAIN haha


----------



## beemeck

I like that about it too, sunday. :) What ever happened to your testing last weekend??


----------



## Sunday

I'm officially _officially_ out this month.
I had SO many symptoms I was so sure I was pregnant. Exhaustion, crazy emotional, dizziness, unusually early cramping, strong sense of smells, frequent urination and that metalicy taste people talk about. I must of been coming down with something and experiencing PMS symptoms along with some wishful thinking :(
AF came in very very lightly Monday so I tested BFN
*TMI* On Tuesday I bled right through my super tampon in 3 hours (this NEVER happens) right through my pants and had a bunch of clots.
Wednesday I was back to very very light bordering on just spotting.
I usually bleed 6-7 days so today even though I knew it didn't make sense I tested again and it was obviously BFN.

Here is hoping for a Christmas embryo!


----------



## beemeck

Sunday said:


> I'm officially _officially_ out this month.
> I had SO many symptoms I was so sure I was pregnant. Exhaustion, crazy emotional, dizziness, unusually early cramping, strong sense of smells, frequent urination and that metalicy taste people talk about. I must of been coming down with something and experiencing PMS symptoms along with some wishful thinking :(
> AF came in very very lightly Monday so I tested BFN
> *TMI* On Tuesday I bled right through my super tampon in 3 hours (this NEVER happens) right through my pants and had a bunch of clots.
> Wednesday I was back to very very light bordering on just spotting.
> I usually bleed 6-7 days so today even though I knew it didn't make sense I tested again and it was obviously BFN.
> 
> Here is hoping for a Christmas embryo!

ugh, that is just the worst! I always feel like I get so many symptoms now that I never had before and I often wonder if our brains are really that powerful to make them up!? As a psychologist, I have to believe it's true. :dohh: A heavy AF on top of all of that is just the icing on the cake, isn't it? My AFs are always like that and it's so awful. I also hold on hope for waaaay too long. Even after bleeding right on time, I'll still think....maybe? 

welcome to a new cycle and stick around with us because I am waiting for a huge shipment of holiday BFPS to start arriving any minute now.....


----------



## trixiesmith

I do like that the app shows the chance of pregnancy, the symptoms and some of the extra options, and that DH can access it on his phone as well. I think I just need to use it a bit more to figure out if I really like it.


----------



## gina236

Just showed DH this picture and he can see the latest one! I told him he didn't have a trained enough eye to see anything but he pointed it right out! Can't wait to get my FRERs to really test :)
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20151112_064709.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-12%2016.40.22.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-12%2016.40.22.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Would you lovely lot say that's positive? I stupidly threw the p.sample down the loo before checking to see if the test was ok

Definitely looks positive to me!


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> Just showed DH this picture and he can see the latest one! I told him he didn't have a trained enough eye to see anything but he pointed it right out! Can't wait to get my FRERs to really test :)

I see something very faint on the top one. Good luck!!!


----------



## campn

Ciz- that is positive! Time to BD!

Gina- I see a hint of a pink line on the top one!


----------



## TexasRider

Ciz- it looks positive to me! 

AFM I've been having achey cramps in my pelvis. On both sides. I guess maybe cause I ovulated and since I was on clomid it was a stronger ovulation? Not sure... I just know that I haven't noticed cramping like this before since I started TTC in July. I do feel like it's too soon to be pregnacy symptoms though... I'm only 3 DPO


----------



## ciz

gina236 said:


> Just showed DH this picture and he can see the latest one! I told him he didn't have a trained enough eye to see anything but he pointed it right out! Can't wait to get my FRERs to really test :)

I can see it on bottom test =) 



TexasRider said:


> Ciz- it looks positive to me!
> 
> AFM I've been having achey cramps in my pelvis. On both sides. I guess maybe cause I ovulated and since I was on clomid it was a stronger ovulation? Not sure... I just know that I haven't noticed cramping like this before since I started TTC in July. I do feel like it's too soon to be pregnacy symptoms though... I'm only 3 DPO

Thanks lovely

Some women can actually feel the egg travel from tubes. I was talking to lady on here a few months back and she was feeling cramps too around 4 dpo..mentioned to her she may be feeling the egg travel.. she got her bfp =)


----------



## Trr

Boom! Just like that. CD1. I'm back ladies. 
I'll start testing for o in about a week and a bit. Going to see a gyno and my family doctor to make sure everything is in line. I'll be stalking in the background for a bit. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to o and waiting to test. Fx to everyone and thank you again for all your support. This is truly an amazing group of ladies.


----------



## ciz

Unfortunately early mc are unbelievably common but it doesn't make it easy to have to go through one. I've lost 4 in 1 year always around the 5 to 6 week mark. Had loads of bloods done but all came back clear, every scan I've had to make sure I've passed the pregnancy fine came back clear. At the end the doc just said it was just seriously bad luck. Luckily for him I was in a good place about it all for him not have a mouthful back. 

I hope everything is ok hun. Like you said this group is amazing to be able to chat about what ever your feeling . 

Big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## praying4no2

Hi ladies. Just checking in. I should be 1dpo today but todays temp was low. I don't know what's going on with that. The 2ww begins.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gina I see it!

Ciz why are they so light lol! The control line is sooooo light too what brand is that?


----------



## gina236

My tests came in! Had to take one. Not the result I was hoping for but there is definitely something.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20151112_182539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 26









PSX_20151112_182559.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jGo_18

I think I see it Gina and I never see lines! Hope it gets much darker soon!


----------



## gina236

:D thank you!


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I think I see something but it's blurry. I saw it on your ics.

Afm- my bbs are KILLING me. I convinced my dh to go to the RE appt tomorrow. He wasn't sure with how far away it is that he'll make it to work on time, but he's going to drive separate. I am thrilled he's going to be part of figuring out our best option is, which he should be.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille - I hope the appointment goes well, but that in a few days you find you didn't need to when a beautiful BFP shows up for you!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille - I hope the appointment goes well, but that in a few days you find you didn't need to when a beautiful BFP shows up for you!

You're so sweet. Thank you so much for your kind words and support. It truly means a lot. I hope that's the case! We're going to see 2 pink lines soon girl! I know it.


----------



## trixiesmith

Gina I saw it on the ic's, and I think I see it on the frer. looking forward to seeing a nice dark bfp for you! 

I went out and got a bunch of dollar store tests and 2 frer since my ic's didn't come in the mail today. DH and I discussed my urge to poas and he got instantly suspicious and asked if I'm not telling him something lol.


----------



## ciz

mommyxofxone said:


> Gina I see it!
> 
> Ciz why are they so light lol! The control line is sooooo light too what brand is that?

Cheapies ha. 
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151112_231011.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151112_231011.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

That one better ;) ?


----------



## ciz

gina236 said:


> My tests came in! Had to take one. Not the result I was hoping for but there is definitely something.

Definitely see a line hun. Good luck x


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151113_103014.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151113_103014.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Yayayaya finally have my positive :happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## trixiesmith

yay ciz!


----------



## gina236

Wow ciz thats crazy positive! Get at it!!


----------



## jGo_18

There's that elusive positive!! Go get that eggie, ciz!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah ciz!!!!!!! get it!


----------



## TexasRider

Wow that's super dark ciz! 

AFM I'm still feeling crampy and today my temp was super low. Like 97.14 low. So I have no idea what's going on. This sucks. I thought your temp was supposed to stay up after you ovulated???


----------



## TexasRider

I downloaded the glow app and added my temps in and it still says I ovulated on Cd 14 but my dip really worries me... Sigh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teeny Weeny

No denying that positive Ciz! Enjoy the BDing. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TexasRider said:


> I downloaded the glow app and added my temps in and it still says I ovulated on Cd 14 but my dip really worries me... Sigh

It may just be a fallback rise on 4dpo. Nothing to worry about. Xx


----------



## TexasRider

Gosh I hope so. I thought temping was supposed to get rid of the stress of "did I ovulate" haha


----------



## Conundrum

Good morning ladies!

Ciz congratulations! Almost to the 2WW :happydance:

Gina I hope those beautiful lines continue to darken. FX for you

6DPO and nothing going on but the weird cm that has taken over this cycle. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jGo_18

Texas - I almost always get a dip about 3-4dpo. I'm sure it's just a fallback! Try not to worry :) nothing about ttc eases stress... All the stuff that's suppose to help seems to create the most stress!


----------



## jGo_18

8dpo... Nice rise this morning, I woke up sweating tho so thinking maybe my room is just a bit warm! Not much to report, doing fairly well at ignoring "symptoms". Continuing to be pretty crampy... Like into my legs, sometimes all the way up to my ribs. Otherwise... Nothing.


----------



## beemeck

morning gals!

ciz - I knew it! that is one beautiful positive :happydance: I'm thinking you def got the egg this month :winkwink:

gina - oh, I really wish I could say I see something - I just don't....I also thought maybe something on the top IC, but I don't think that would make too much sense since I'm assuming that was the earliest one you took. but there is def still time! Don't forget about jalilma and mommys later bfps

texas - I'm thinking right now, ONE lower temp is def nothing to worry about. When I start doubting my chart, I browse FF chart gallery and see that BFPs result it all different types of charts! This month, my chart is an absolute mess lol 

teeny - LOVE your new pic!!!! hi little one!! :happydance:

AFM - thought I might have had a spot of blood yesterday? When I turned around to flush, I thought there might have been a spot of blood on the tp, but it was already in the toilet so I can't be sure. I just marked it as spotting in case. Then I did take an opk just to make sure but no nothing. At least a little darker than the day before. Massage went great last night! super relaxing and it got me ready to BD when I got home - a man's touch just can't compare to a woman's. :blush: taking today off and will BD again tomorrow. FX for us all!


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo I am more excited to see your test this month than my own. :haha: Just a few more days


----------



## Teeny Weeny

As Bee kindly noticed, I had my scan and bubs was measuring 8+5 yesterday. My avatar is my little baby! I just hope everything stays okay now. 

I am so super duper excited for the upcoming testers. I have a good feeling about you lot. Xx


----------



## gina236

Thanks bee. I knew you wouldn't be able to see it haha. That top test has I believe an evap on it. That's what your seeing. It's under too much tape to take off though haha. I am still pretty early so definitely still hopeful. I will be taking a FRER tomorrow with fmu. I'll be 13 dpo so hopefully I'll have a decent line! Sounds like the massage was a great idea. Going into fertile window relaxed is so hard to do. FX every other day works and you catch the egg!


----------



## beemeck

thanks love! I'm def getting good vibes about you this month. And yes, I def don't have a lot of experience with HPTs. I don't take too many and I've only seen my one BFP which was later in the game and dark and never had any personal experience with evaps so I'm def not a HPT connoisseur lol :shrug: can't wait for your upcoming tests!! :happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

jGo_18 said:


> Texas - I almost always get a dip about 3-4dpo. I'm sure it's just a fallback! Try not to worry :) nothing about ttc eases stress... All the stuff that's suppose to help seems to create the most stress!

I agree. When I got pregnant with my daughter I didn't do anything other than notice my CM no temping, no opks etc. And it only took 2 months. Now I've been trying since July and nothing. At first I was ok cause my cycles were regular but then I had 2 crazy short ones and now I did clomid and I'm
Second guessing if I ovulated. Ugh. But my cm has definitely dried up since Cd 14 so I kinda think I did. But at least this cycle is already longer than my last 2 so that's something at least


----------



## Conundrum

teeny, thats is awesome! How was the HB?

Bee, glad to hear you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So excited for all you ladies!!! Can't wait to start seeing all your BFP's!!!

Smile, good luck at the Dr. today, thinking of you <3


----------



## beemeck

yes smille - meant to say I'm so glad your DH is going with you. I think it's really a necessary piece of the whole process. good luck and let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Conundrum said:


> Jgo I am more excited to see your test this month than my own. :haha: Just a few more days

you're too kind :blush: i'm going to try and hold off until nest thursday (14dpo)... so 5 more days! i should really just wait until the 23rd (17dpo) as i won't technically be 'late' until then and all my early testing has been in vain. i don't want to see what i'm sure with be a BFN... but realistically, it'll be a miracle if i make it to 14dpo without caving.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille - wishing you the very best of luck today, my friend! still crossing everything that the appointment ends up being unneeded and that BFP is waiting for you when you next test!


----------



## jGo_18

Teeny Weeny said:


> As Bee kindly noticed, I had my scan and bubs was measuring 8+5 yesterday. My avatar is my little baby! I just hope everything stays okay now.
> 
> I am so super duper excited for the upcoming testers. I have a good feeling about you lot. Xx

soooo precious!! :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Conundrum said:


> teeny, thats is awesome! How was the HB?
> 
> Bee, glad to hear you enjoyed yourself!

She said it was all fine. I completely forgot to ask bpm as I was feeling a little overwhelmed! I'm kicking myself now though! Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I dont post much but I still read all the posts daily and JGo, I have a good feeling about you this month too!!! It just seemed so well timed!!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies! The appt went really well and the dr and nurse we will be working closely with are so nice and informative. I feel extremely overwhelmed, but thank goodness my dh came. He had a stack of paperwork to fill out and needed to know what's going on. Since af is due next week I didn't get any tests done. Once af starts I will have 4 tests I need done throughout my cycle. It stinks the office is SO FAR from my house but it'll be worth it in the end. Once all of my tests are done and dh gets another SA we will meet with the dr to figure out what the best option is for us. Bc I don't ovulate until later in my cycle they are most likely going to prescribe clomid so they can manage my cycles. We feel overwhelmed, me more so than him but we'll get through it.


----------



## jGo_18

joeybrooks said:


> I dont post much but I still read all the posts daily and JGo, I have a good feeling about you this month too!!! It just seemed so well timed!!

oh gosh :blush: thank you! i hope you ladies are right!


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Thank you ladies! The appt went really well and the dr and nurse we will be working closely with are so nice and informative. I feel extremely overwhelmed, but thank goodness my dh came. He had a stack of paperwork to fill out and needed to know what's going on. Since af is due next week I didn't get any tests done. Once af starts I will have 4 tests I need done throughout my cycle. It stinks the office is SO FAR from my house but it'll be worth it in the end. Once all of my tests are done and dh gets another SA we will meet with the dr to figure out what the best option is for us. Bc I don't ovulate until later in my cycle they are most likely going to prescribe clomid so they can manage my cycles. We feel overwhelmed, me more so than him but we'll get through it.

oh Smille, i'm so glad it went well. It is certainly overwhelming, but so nice to at least have a plan IF you need it. for now, i refuse to believe you won't see that BFP next week! :hugs:


----------



## trixiesmith

Smille so glad to hear your appt went well. keeping my fx you get a bfp next week!

Jgo your chart is looking nice. I think you've timed things rather well. can't wait to see how the next week plays out for you. 

afm: 8dpo today. had a temp rise this morning, bit of mild cramping and creamy cm again. DH is encouraging me to test today. we'll see lol


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! The appt went really well and the dr and nurse we will be working closely with are so nice and informative. I feel extremely overwhelmed, but thank goodness my dh came. He had a stack of paperwork to fill out and needed to know what's going on. Since af is due next week I didn't get any tests done. Once af starts I will have 4 tests I need done throughout my cycle. It stinks the office is SO FAR from my house but it'll be worth it in the end. Once all of my tests are done and dh gets another SA we will meet with the dr to figure out what the best option is for us. Bc I don't ovulate until later in my cycle they are most likely going to prescribe clomid so they can manage my cycles. We feel overwhelmed, me more so than him but we'll get through it.
> 
> oh Smille, i'm so glad it went well. It is certainly overwhelming, but so nice to at least have a plan IF you need it. for now, i refuse to believe you won't see that BFP next week! :hugs:Click to expand...

You are such a good supporter. I really hope that's the case, but I'm having doubts. My bbs aren't bothering me too much today. My temp went up not a lot but we'll see what happens. 

My dh feels so awful for everything I have to do, while his only job from here on out is to put the goods in a cup. I have to take it one day at a time bc I'm going to have a meltdown if I don't. The nurse said she's really pulling for me to be pregnant right now...how sweet.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :hugs: I hope you get your positive. No squinter just a blaring BFP. If you need to vent, do it. None of this is easy, but you're handling it very well, FX for you

Campn it is early but hey that's what cheapies are for :haha: FX for whatever you decide to do.

Jgo if you last till 14 you deserve a pat on the back. I believe this is my 10th, cycle and I still act like a kid on Christmas or a POAS addict.


----------



## Smille24

Thank you all for such kind words. I had to nap today bc my head felt like it was going to explode! I'm going to have a glass of wine tonight. As bee says "drink til it's pink" lol.

Trixie - your chart is looking good. It's funny your dh is so involved and begging you to test lol. Mine has no clue what goes on. 

Jgo- I agree with drum, you do deserve a pat on the back, but it's better to refrain from testing early and being disappointed. Are you experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## jGo_18

We shall see if I can keep my restraint going!

Smille - not really any symptoms. There is probably a few things I could consider... But mostly every time I think I'm having a symptom I quickly write it off as something else. I've had a lot of cramping, some stomach issues, a bit of a nagging "fullness" in the bladder... But I've been really stressed at work so I think that's responsible for the stomach issues (anxiety/stress tends to do that) and I'm been drinking a lot so that might reason the full bladder. Really trying my best to ignore or reason away as to not get my hopes up this time...


----------



## hunni12

I got some catching up to do lol.

On my end, just been trying not to symptom spot. Only thing that has been different this cycle is everyday I have pings in my nipples all day it switches from left to right...and my armpits have been having small shocks in them as well everyday.


----------



## ciz

Can I just say oooooooucchhhy!!! I've never felt this much pain ovulating before. Such a sharp pain


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ciz said:


> Can I just say oooooooucchhhy!!! I've never felt this much pain ovulating before. Such a sharp pain

That means a very strong ovulation. Good luck. X


----------



## gina236

Well it's my test day at 13 dpo. Had very concentrated urine so I was hopeful but still the same thing. Very very faint line on IC and FRER and "not pregnant" on digi. And on top of it I think I got food poisoning last night. Feel I'm too early for MS and it was so sudden and severe that all I can think is my dinner didn't cook all the way and my stomach rejected it. So now just waiting for the witch to show. :cry:


----------



## ciz

Teeny Weeny said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say oooooooucchhhy!!! I've never felt this much pain ovulating before. Such a sharp pain
> 
> That means a very strong ovulation. Good luck. XClick to expand...

Thanks hun. 

Your pic &#128525; is that from this pregnancy?


----------



## ciz

gina236 said:


> Well it's my test day at 13 dpo. Had very concentrated urine so I was hopeful but still the same thing. Very very faint line on IC and FRER and "not pregnant" on digi. And on top of it I think I got food poisoning last night. Feel I'm too early for MS and it was so sudden and severe that all I can think is my dinner didn't cook all the way and my stomach rejected it. So now just waiting for the witch to show. :cry:

Your not out yet hun. Don't worry about digi hun they aren't sensitive. 

I was sick with dd 4 days before bfp and a pregnancy I had afew months ago. Sickness can happen early hun. Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## gina236

Thanks I hope your right. I've never had MS so I don't know what to expect. But it seemed too severe and sudden to be anything good. Who knows tho. Just waiting it out now.


----------



## jGo_18

Aw Gina, sorry to hear that :( but like Ciz said - you're not out yet! I had pretty bad nausea start several days before I found out I was pregnant with my DS so it's possible!!

Ciz - sounds like a good strong egg has been released!!

Afm: temp dip today :/ it's way to early for AF, but seeing as I'm barely above the cover line this cycle... I don't like the look of it. Compared to my average curve, these temps are weird:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TexasRider

My temp came back up today!! To 97.42 so not super high. But it is above the coverline that fetility friend gave me so I guess my temps just don't get very high. When I take my temps in the day I normally run 97.7 (it's been like that since I was a teen) so I guess that would make sense that my temps don't get very high.


----------



## TexasRider

Aww Gina I'm sorry Hun. But like everyone else says until
AF shows up you aren't out!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gina236 said:


> Well it's my test day at 13 dpo. Had very concentrated urine so I was hopeful but still the same thing. Very very faint line on IC and FRER and "not pregnant" on digi. And on top of it I think I got food poisoning last night. Feel I'm too early for MS and it was so sudden and severe that all I can think is my dinner didn't cook all the way and my stomach rejected it. So now just waiting for the witch to show. :cry:

hun remember digis are far less sensitive than others. they let people down all the time. I never took them because of all the times they let people down on this site.


----------



## hunni12

To those who are not squeamish... Is this spotting? Should be 8-9dpo today but got this this morning only once. I don't spot so I have no clue if it is or not but I do want to inform my ob if I am having mid cycle spotting


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/ke9s9j.jpg


----------



## gina236

mommyxofxone said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's my test day at 13 dpo. Had very concentrated urine so I was hopeful but still the same thing. Very very faint line on IC and FRER and "not pregnant" on digi. And on top of it I think I got food poisoning last night. Feel I'm too early for MS and it was so sudden and severe that all I can think is my dinner didn't cook all the way and my stomach rejected it. So now just waiting for the witch to show. :cry:
> 
> hun remember digis are far less sensitive than others. they let people down all the time. I never took them because of all the times they let people down on this site.Click to expand...

Thanks. I know they are less sensitive but they are supposed to be same sensitivity as Wondfos and I've been seeing faint lines on those since 10 dpo so I was hoping it would show. But just going to wait it out now


----------



## Conundrum

Ciz sorry about the pain but so excited for you and a strong O!

Gina FX that those lines get darker and you have a very H&H 9months.

Mommy any new symptoms kick in? Morning sickness hit me in full swing at this stage

Jgo I am not to knowledgeable on temping but FX for you

Texas FX for you. Hopefully this cycle will be it!

Trixie did you decide to test?

Bee any updates on the OPKs? 

7DPO and my bubble on this cycle finally popped. DH and I got into a tiff and asthma started to flare. Still starting testing Monday.


----------



## gina236

hunni12 said:


> To those who are not squeamish... Is this spotting? Should be 8-9dpo today but got this this morning only once. I don't spot so I have no clue if it is or not but I do want to inform my ob if I am having mid cycle spotting
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i66.tinypic.com/ke9s9j.jpg

Looks like a little spotting to me.


----------



## hunni12

@gina: thank you for looking. Now I can begin to worry:dohh:


@Conu: you are TTC with asthma as well? I have chronic asthma and chronic bronchitis and my docs told me to get my conditions under control before TTC. I was like ummmmm no lol.


----------



## Conundrum

Hunni lol. My asthma flares 1-2 per year, spring and fall so usually an inhaler is all I need. I got through spring so just hoped fall would be the same- body's reply was no lol.

How are you doing with it? When I was younger it was a lot more active, and I can only imagine another condition to top it off.


----------



## Trr

hunni12 said:


> To those who are not squeamish... Is this spotting? Should be 8-9dpo today but got this this morning only once. I don't spot so I have no clue if it is or not but I do want to inform my ob if I am having mid cycle spotting
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i66.tinypic.com/ke9s9j.jpg

I researched this in length previously because I spotted. This could be left over blood from your previous af. If it is brown, it is old blood. 

Keep an eye out for anything further but you should absolutely tell your OB about it if it is concerning to you.


----------



## trixiesmith

morning ladies. temp dipped this morning but I've still got a few days before af due date, so I'm not too worried about it. 

Drum - yeah I did. both DH and I talked about how it's too early and going to be bfn so we weren't allowed to be sad. so I took one and we had a fun time waiting for it - almost convinced him to do one too lol! bfn, as we expected, but felt good to poas lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ciz said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say oooooooucchhhy!!! I've never felt this much pain ovulating before. Such a sharp pain
> 
> That means a very strong ovulation. Good luck. XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> Your pic &#128525; is that from this pregnancy?Click to expand...

Yes, this was Thursday at 8+5. :cloud9: xx


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie It is exciting lol. There is nothing like waiting 3 minutes for your life to change completely. Keep us updated and as always FX


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- when I ovulated late last cycle, it was very painful. It must've been a big one.

Jgo- I blame everything on stress too. It seems more realistic than being pregnant. 

Gina- I am so sorry you're sick :hugs:. Digitals are less sensitive than frers so if you're only getting a faint line it may take a few days to show up positive. Fxd for you!


----------



## ciz

Teeny Weeny said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say oooooooucchhhy!!! I've never felt this much pain ovulating before. Such a sharp pain
> 
> That means a very strong ovulation. Good luck. XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> Your pic &#128525; is that from this pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this was Thursday at 8+5. :cloud9: xxClick to expand...

Aww thats so lush =) xx



Smille24 said:


> Ciz- when I ovulated late last cycle, it was very painful. It must've been a big one

It was seriously painful almost felt like it was going to explode!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151114_143029.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151114_143029.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I know you don't have to test after you see a surge. But I always like to check. 

This was 2pm still looks positive? Not as positive as yesterday.


----------



## jGo_18

It does still look positive - this happened to me this cycle as well. I had 2 days of positive and then it went negative really quick. Think it's totally normal.


----------



## trixiesmith

I have 2 days of positive opk's each cycle ciz. I think I ovulate the day of 2nd positive if not the following day.


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. My cervix has be open from like 8pm last night and still is and after that pain last night I'm pretty sure it's today. =)


----------



## hunni12

@Conu: Child....both of mines is hell. I usually have my voice maybe 1-3 months out the year the rest I am voiceless, breathless, and on constant steriods. It sucks. Your DD is beautiful btw.

@Trr: Thank you hun.

@Gina: I just read your post from earlier...digis can take a while to register or you could be one of the ones who HCG climbs slowly

@Trixie: Hopefully that is an implantation dip

@Ciz: I believe two days of positives is normal


----------



## beemeck

Oh Gina - I'm so sorry :/ the end of a cycle is always so depressing. Sending you big hugs ....

Hunni hope it's implantation spotting. 8-9 dpo is prime time for that. But if it turns out it's not, I would def mention it to your obgyn 

Ciz - I'm thinking today is egg day! My o pains have me doubled over each month- it's crazy. In fact the first time I experienced them I went to the er because I thought I must have been having a cyst burst. But nope, since then I get them just about every month. Dust to you! 

Drum and hunni - so sorry to hear about your asthma. I can't imagine - I always think that having trouble breathing would be so scary. Take care of yourselves! 

Smille- glad the appt went well yesterday. I felt instantly better after just talking to my dr last month. Even though it was just an appt and blood work, it really lowered my stress to know that a medical professional knew about my situation and was on my side

Trixie and jgo - good luck ladies ... Sending you lots of dust for the upcoming tests ! 

Afm - I should just throw in the towel on temping this month. My chart is a mess. Every month I think about stopping but maybe this is the push I need. It's just not making any sense. So many temps are above last months cover line. It concerns me so I took my temp at night the past two nights and it's been 96.9! My normal pre o temps then it has skyrocketed by the time I wake up! I guess I am basically sleeping in a snow suit now that it's cold and using my covers to make myself a human burrito but I wonder if that's it? Oh well. I don't feel like o is close. Cm dried up and opks super light. I'll prob keep temping just to make sure o does happen. 

My masseuse had highly recommended acupuncture. I've seen women on other threads rave about it - anyone here have any experience? I think I'm going to make an appt for a consultation.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi again ladies,

Hope you're all doing okay. Surprise early ovulation for me (+OPK today so probably ovulating tomorrow or Monday a week earlier than usual), so I'm back in the game and back on B&B more. 

I'll go back and read up on how you're all doing!!


----------



## beemeck

Yay !!!!!! Hi squirrel and welcome back - you were missed :) early o...hurray!!!


----------



## Smille24

Welcome back squirrel!!!

Bee- don't give up. It could be a change in temp in your house. Idk where you're from, but here it's cold and already had to turn the heat on. Hoping you see something soon. I'm not sure how I feel right now it's still sinking in. I think once things progress I'll feel better that there's actually someone willing to help make our dreams come true.

I called the nurse line today bc I'm just a wreck. I was hoping to have the HSG and internal sonogram the same day bc the office is over an hr away, but I can't...bummer. I'm excited to get the testing out of the way. Once it's over I'll feel so much better. I am praying I get a bfp this cycle bc I really want to skip all of this but putting all of this pressure on myself is not helping.


----------



## campn

Bee- I wonder if it's your thermometer? Is it a good one? Maybe just buy another brand and see how it works out? I have a friend who couldn't conceive for a year and got acupuncture and got pregnant within 2 months. Her problem was hormonal imbalance I think but I've also considered trying it out. 

Gina- you're not out until you're out! Maybe you had a late implants and low starting hCG! 

Squirrel- woohoo I wondered about you! Welcome back!


----------



## beemeck

Thanks girls. My thermometer is actually my new expensive thermometer that got at the beginning of October. :/ I'm just right next door to you smille in Pittsburgh. We have had our heat on for over a month lol I'm a freeze baby. I feel like last months temps would have reflected that but you never know. I def slept in fleece lined leggings last night lol my dh says he's sweating just looking at me. 

I'm so mad I hadn't heard of this acupuncture place before. After I checked out their website I see they also have a fertility massage. Ugh. Oh well - that'll be my plan for next month but in the meantime I'm exited to get more info on the acupuncture itself!


----------



## gina236

Thanks everyone <3 now I'm wondering if this actually is morning sickness. I felt iffy when I woke up. Like my stomach felt hung over without the fun part the night before haha. Hung around in my pj's a little, ate some eggs (had to throw out the first batch because DH used spices and it smelled terrible to me and I was afraid the eggs were bad) but ate a little and felt fine. Started to feel normal. Then I had a big bowl of soup for lunch and feel so sick again! I feel super full and like I need to vomit (and of course dh has been in the bathroom for 20 mins -_-) If it was food poisoning like I though last night it wouldn't come and go like that. Anyone experience anything like that in previous pregnancies? Trying to figure out anything else it could be


----------



## Conundrum

Gina once morning sickness set in I was stuck for 2 months on grape juice and regular non flavored cheerios. I dropped 10lbs first tri, so it could be FX.

Hunni I am so sorry :hugs: 

Bee don't give up yet, just a persistent cycle. If it kicks kick right back, let me know how acupuncture goes!

Squirrel glad to see you back


----------



## jGo_18

Remember how I said I was gonna wait until 14dpo to test and have all this self control....
Yeah, I'm a dirty liar. Hahahaha

Anyway... First test on the left is at 10a (no hold) swore I saw a line, held for 2 hours and drank nothing and tested again at noon with two different kinds of cheapies just incase... Please tell me I'm insane...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Flueky88

I see it J and I usually never see it!


----------



## squirrel.

They all have lines!!!! Pink lines!!!!!! They are so BFPs!!! Fingers crossed this is it :dance: :dance:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies. Lovely to 'see' you all again. Looks like a few of us are ovulating around now, which will make for a fun company-filled TWW.


----------



## jGo_18

I'm freaking out a little... I just don't want to let myself believe it... I'm only 9 (maybe 10) dpo...

Welcome back squirrel!!


----------



## ciz

gina236 said:


> Thanks everyone <3 now I'm wondering if this actually is morning sickness. I felt iffy when I woke up. Like my stomach felt hung over without the fun part the night before haha. Hung around in my pj's a little, ate some eggs (had to throw out the first batch because DH used spices and it smelled terrible to me and I was afraid the eggs were bad) but ate a little and felt fine. Started to feel normal. Then I had a big bowl of soup for lunch and feel so sick again! I feel super full and like I need to vomit (and of course dh has been in the bathroom for 20 mins -_-) If it was food poisoning like I though last night it wouldn't come and go like that. Anyone experience anything like that in previous pregnancies? Trying to figure out anything else it could be

Yup it's definitely sounding like morning sickness hun. Has any smell really turned your stomach? I remember walking around food shop retching at most things - like freshly baked bread.. Honestly who retches at that haha. 



jGo_18 said:


> Remember how I said I was gonna wait until 14dpo to test and have all this self control....
> Yeah, I'm a dirty liar. Hahahaha
> 
> Anyway... First test on the left is at 10a (no hold) swore I saw a line, held for 2 hours and drank nothing and tested again at noon with two different kinds of cheapies just incase... Please tell me I'm insane...

I see them. I see them!!! Quite strong lines


----------



## beemeck

Uhhhhh jgo..... Even I see something .....


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies. Lovely to 'see' you all again. Looks like a few of us are ovulating around now, which will make for a fun company-filled TWW.

Welcome back lovely!!! I'm pretty sure today was my ov day =) now the long wait !!xx


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> Oh Gina - I'm so sorry :/ the end of a cycle is always so depressing. Sending you big hugs ....
> 
> Hunni hope it's implantation spotting. 8-9 dpo is prime time for that. But if it turns out it's not, I would def mention it to your obgyn
> 
> Ciz - I'm thinking today is egg day! My o pains have me doubled over each month- it's crazy. In fact the first time I experienced them I went to the er because I thought I must have been having a cyst burst. But nope, since then I get them just about every month. Dust to you!
> 
> 
> Afm - I should just throw in the towel on temping this month. My chart is a mess. Every month I think about stopping but maybe this is the push I need. It's just not making any sense. So many temps are above last months cover line. It concerns me so I took my temp at night the past two nights and it's been 96.9! My normal pre o temps then it has skyrocketed by the time I wake up! I guess I am basically sleeping in a snow suit now that it's cold and using my covers to make myself a human burrito but I wonder if that's it? Oh well. I don't feel like o is close. Cm dried up and opks super light. I'll prob keep temping just to make sure o does happ
> 
> My masseuse had highly recommended acupuncture. I've seen women on other threads rave about it - anyone here have any experience? I think I'm going to make an appt for a consultation.

Thanks hun. Yeah I'm feel pretty sure it was my o day too.Honestly I was so close to punching my oh to wake up to get me to hospital. Never felt it like before I had to get to make sure there wasn't any blood or what not... quite scary really.

I really do applaud you ladies for temping. I just can't get my head around it. Seems quite stressful but then I've not tried it so I could just be really wrong about it. 

But Bee I've heard from a few ladies they tried acupuncture and its really helped them. So I would definitely say give it a shot. Xxx


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> Remember how I said I was gonna wait until 14dpo to test and have all this self control....
> Yeah, I'm a dirty liar. Hahahaha
> 
> Anyway... First test on the left is at 10a (no hold) swore I saw a line, held for 2 hours and drank nothing and tested again at noon with two different kinds of cheapies just incase... Please tell me I'm insane...

I see all 3 easy


----------



## gina236

ciz said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone <3 now I'm wondering if this actually is morning sickness. I felt iffy when I woke up. Like my stomach felt hung over without the fun part the night before haha. Hung around in my pj's a little, ate some eggs (had to throw out the first batch because DH used spices and it smelled terrible to me and I was afraid the eggs were bad) but ate a little and felt fine. Started to feel normal. Then I had a big bowl of soup for lunch and feel so sick again! I feel super full and like I need to vomit (and of course dh has been in the bathroom for 20 mins -_-) If it was food poisoning like I though last night it wouldn't come and go like that. Anyone experience anything like that in previous pregnancies? Trying to figure out anything else it could be
> 
> Yup it's definitely sounding like morning sickness hun. Has any smell really turned your stomach? I remember walking around food shop retching at most things - like freshly baked bread.. Honestly who retches at that haha.
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Remember how I said I was gonna wait until 14dpo to test and have all this self control....
> Yeah, I'm a dirty liar. Hahahaha
> 
> Anyway... First test on the left is at 10a (no hold) swore I saw a line, held for 2 hours and drank nothing and tested again at noon with two different kinds of cheapies just incase... Please tell me I'm insane...Click to expand...
> 
> I see them. I see them!!! Quite strong linesClick to expand...

Thanks. None have really turned my stomach too bad but definitely smelling weird things.


----------



## campn

jGo- I see them! Take a FRER! It'll definitely show up there!

Ciz- I thought temping is for crazy people, turns out I'm the crazy one after all. It's not as hard as I thought it'd be. I surprised myself since I was so persistent at it too (this month I willingly slacked) if I wake up earlier or later, I just do the BBT adjuster calculator and that's it. It's been amazing knowing if I ovulated or not for sure!


----------



## jGo_18

I'm away from home and my tests for the next 24hrs. I didn't want to tell my wife yet but we are supposed to go out drinking with friends tonight and now I guess I probably better not drink... And she would've been like "wtf is wrong with you?" If I turned down a beer! Hahaha

I'll either test tmrw afternoon or Monday morning... 

I'm completely freaking out... Can this be legit so early? Isn't 9/10dpo a bit early...


----------



## beemeck

Haha that's me too jgo- if I turn down a glass of wine the world will know instantly lol. Break out an frer!! Us ladies are impatient lol and it's been way too long since the last bfp !


----------



## jGo_18

Lol I'll see if the wife will make a stop for a frer (otherwise I have to wait until I get home tmrw afternoon). I'm afraid to get my hopes up...


----------



## beemeck

Aw I def know that feeling. I hope hope hope this is it for you !


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo I see it, might not get the pat on the back but a Pink line is so much better. Cannot wait on the frer results :happydance:


----------



## campn

Maybe get your hopes up just a little bit!? If you're 9 DPO and it's showing up on a cheapie, and we all (including Bee!) see it, then there I'll say it; TWINS!??? :winkwink:


----------



## squirrel.

The thing is there is a clear line on all three and each one looks pink. I know it's scary testing so early and you don't want to get your hopes up, but things look good!


----------



## squirrel.

Your image tweaked jGo, no denying those lines!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 185 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jGo_18

You ladies are so great! I'm in serious denial...

Campn... Lord help if it's twins! Haha


----------



## jalilma

Jgo... I see it!


----------



## ciz

JGo_18... I used ic testing with my daughter. I had a line at 10dpo. So nope not early hun at all.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hi! Can I join? I'm testing the 17th and the 24th because I'm not sure when I ovulated exactly (pos opks a week a part, spotting, and not temping). So I'm either 1dpo or 7dpo :)


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Hi ladies I hope it's ok if I sneak in here? I tested today one day before my period. I have zero signs of AF. Normally my bb's are soooo sore and sensitive bras hurt about 4-7 days before my period. I also usually have cramps, bloating and fatigue. I have none of that. 
What I do have is gas and acid reflux which is unusual for me. 

I had some other "symptoms" which could easily be explained by other things and some that maybe are just in my head. 

The test showed a very faint line within the 2 minutes but I have been reading about blue ink giving those Evap lines. I'm pretty sure it was there almost immediately but I'm still skeptical. It's the Top Care early pregnancy test if anyone is familiar? 
I'll wait a couple days and if no AF still ill try a pink line test or digital.


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> Your image tweaked jGo, no denying those lines!

Oh my - yeah I can't deny those! Looking forward to my chance to test with frer - maybe tmrw afternoon... Nervous, but excited.


----------



## ciz

Thanks for testing date update =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg jgo are those lines I see?!


----------



## beemeck

I noticed that we still had you for last week when I added the new girls Ciz. I just put you for 10 days from now but I can make it whenever you want :)

Welcome new gals! Xo your test sounds promising. You have a lot of willpower to wait ! 

Nicole - I'd be more inclined to think you are 1dpo and geared up to o last week but never did. Either way, lots of luck to you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jGo, congratulations lovely. I totally see those lines. Xx


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Omg jgo are those lines I see?!

Maybe :)


----------



## jGo_18

Teeny Weeny said:


> jGo, congratulations lovely. I totally see those lines. Xx

Thanks! Hoping they get darker and it's a sticky bean :)


----------



## TexasRider

Jgo!!! I go shopping for a day and miss soooo much! I can totally see those lines!


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> I noticed that we still had you for last week when I added the new girls Ciz. I just put you for 10 days from now but I can make it whenever you want :)
> 
> Welcome new gals! Xo your test sounds promising. You have a lot of willpower to wait !
> 
> Nicole - I'd be more inclined to think you are 1dpo and geared up to o last week but never did. Either way, lots of luck to you!

Nope happy with 24th hun. I have no will power lol


----------



## trixiesmith

yay jgo I see them! congrats! looking forward to also seeing the frer


----------



## hunni12

Looking positive jgo!!!

AFM, Sigh...now can I worry? Went all day with no more spotting...6pm just waking up from a nap and got this. I guess I'm out again. It's only a dot again but still.


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/jts9c9.jpg


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> Thanks everyone <3 now I'm wondering if this actually is morning sickness. I felt iffy when I woke up. Like my stomach felt hung over without the fun part the night before haha. Hung around in my pj's a little, ate some eggs (had to throw out the first batch because DH used spices and it smelled terrible to me and I was afraid the eggs were bad) but ate a little and felt fine. Started to feel normal. Then I had a big bowl of soup for lunch and feel so sick again! I feel super full and like I need to vomit (and of course dh has been in the bathroom for 20 mins -_-) If it was food poisoning like I though last night it wouldn't come and go like that. Anyone experience anything like that in previous pregnancies? Trying to figure out anything else it could be

When I was pregnant with dd I knew I was pregnant. I always felt queasy in the beginning. Then 8 wks in it hit me like a ton of bricks. I lived off of saltines and water bc normal food made me ill. I lost a fair amt of weight so my dr prescribed be nausea meds. It stinks but I hope your sickness is baby related.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Remember how I said I was gonna wait until 14dpo to test and have all this self control....
> Yeah, I'm a dirty liar. Hahahaha
> 
> Anyway... First test on the left is at 10a (no hold) swore I saw a line, held for 2 hours and drank nothing and tested again at noon with two different kinds of cheapies just incase... Please tell me I'm insane...

Omg I see them!!!!!!! :happydance: get a frer!!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Hmmm temps seem to continue to decline... It's too early for AF, but I'm a bit concerned with the fall hitting the coverline this morning :/

Will probably do a frer late this afternoon when I finally get home. Thanks for all the love ladies!


----------



## squirrel.

Fingers crossed jGo. Sometimes temps can go up and down even when you're pregnant. Fertility Friend's gallery is full of pregnancy charts with spiky post-o temps.

I hope you get a lovely BFP later!


----------



## Smille24

Bfn this morning so I'm out of hope. 

Can't wait to see that frer jgo!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Hmmm temps seem to continue to decline... It's too early for AF, but I'm a bit concerned with the fall hitting the coverline this morning :/
> 
> Will probably do a frer late this afternoon when I finally get home. Thanks for all the love ladies!

both pregnancies my temp went down when i got my bfp. :) chin up hun temps mean nothing! they are only to confirm o. other than that they can do whatever they want!


----------



## jGo_18

Oh Smille... Not out till the witch shows!!! I want so badly to see that bfp for you!


----------



## Trr

Jgo- came to see that BFP this morning. I am not so patiently waiting :)


----------



## squirrel.

So second day of positive OPKs for me and the test line is still darker than the control line (second day in a row). I guess this means there's a powerful surge going on. I hope it makes me ovulate a good quality egg (hopefully more than one to increase my chances). Thinking it will happen tomorrow, so soon in the TWW. Lots of BDing going on. I have a good feeling about this cycle :dance:

Hope everyone else who's ovulating around now are feeling good too!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Smille :hugs: how many DPO are you?


----------



## TexasRider

Awe sorry smille. I know it sucks to see bfn but maybe it's still too early? Hoping thats the case.
Jgo I can't wait to see your FRER! I can't help with temps since this is my first month temping and my temps always seem to be low. I think next month I may temp vaginally since I think I am a mouth breather at night. 
AFM fertility friend still has my crosshairs at CD14 so that makes me 6 DPO today. This is where the TWW get hard cause the temptation to POAS is getting real. But I'm hoping to stay strong and not test till Sunday when I will be 13 DPO


----------



## Smille24

I'm 14dpo. I tested bc my temps keep going up little by little and my bbs and nipples were hurting last night. I also had an amazing dream that I got a bfp. I have 1 cheapie left and it's being saved for next cycle. Maybe after I get the hsg I'll have a better chance.


----------



## beemeck

So sorry smille - sending big hugs and am glad you now have a plan of attack with lots of back up :) 

Jgo can't wait to see that test !!!

Trixie- any news ?? 

Afm - temps are just hopeless . Both ff and ovia are thinking I already o. Based on opks I know I haven't. So just sticking to my every other day bd plan and riding this out.


----------



## Conundrum

smille :hugs: I have everything crossed for you. I am sorry about this cycle and hope things get better for you soon. 

Jgo don't forget us eagerly waiting your results. FX for you.

Squirrel love your picture, los are too cute! Almost to the TWW :happydance:

Hunni don't count yourself out yet FX for you.


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: There is something about 6dpo isn't there? :D I used to always start testing then, but as the cycles have gone on with BFN after BFN I'm able to hold out longer. Last cycle I waited till 10dpo, which is a record for me :haha: Good luck when you start testing!!

Smille: Sorry you're feeling out :hugs: your temps sound good still. Some women get really late BFPs and everything is fine. 

jGo: Anxiously waiting your FRER!!

Beemeck: Sorry your temps are messing you about. How many times a day do you use OPK? Could you have missed your surge if it was really short?

Conundrum: Thanks :D I am really excited about the TWW this time. I think I have one heck of an ovulation going on. All these super positive OPKs and my ovaries are twinging. We've got in plenty BDing, so I really really hope this is it!!


----------



## gina236

Definite positive on an IC this morning.. and now I'm out :cry: started bleeding about an hour ago. Haven't stopped crying. Idk what more I could have done. I knew once the lines weren't getting darker that it would end this way. I'm just so devastated. I really thought this month was it. Onto cycle 8 :cry:


----------



## jGo_18

Oh no... I'm so sorry Gina! Many :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Gina lots of :hugs: coming your way. 

Squirrel FX for you. Cannot wait for your BFP


----------



## trixiesmith

So sorry Gina. :hugs:

Smille you're not out until the witch shows. 

no new for me bee. No symptoms whatsoever. Haven't tested again since the early bfn 2 days ago.


----------



## beemeck

Squirell I was thinking maybe I missed it since I was only testing once a day. The line was so light - I don't go to twice a day testing until it begins to darken. But I started at 10dpo so I knew I couldn't have missed it. 

Plus opks were getting slightly darker and just now I have an almost positive! I'll test again today and see. Should be pos either then or tomorrow. I'm gonna have to guess my temps are me just really snuggling up against the cold and hopefully post o temps will also reflect and be higher too! 

Awesome job on releasing one heck of an egg lol :) (maybe two!)


----------



## Trr

Gina- sorry for your loss. I had a chemical this month. It's not easy to deal with. Fx that December is your month.


----------



## jGo_18

Well... It's maybe a tad early for the digi... But I can't deny that frer!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 38


----------



## jGo_18

Closer view of frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TexasRider

Eek!!!! I see it! Yay!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

jGo_18 said:


> Closer view of frer

Congrats jGo!!! :baby:


AFM -12 DPO here. Took a FRER this morning. BFN. AF type cramps today. Not gonna test a gain unless AF is late. Expecting her to arrive on Tuesday. I'm not going to hold my breath. In the past I've had BFP's by now. Here's hoping for an early Xmas present next month!

Next cycle I'm going to try temping for the first time. Any advice ladies?


----------



## squirrel.

jGo yay!!!! :dance: :dance: Congratulations!!! That is definitely a beautiful BFP!!! Hope this is your sticky baby and you have a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## trixiesmith

yay jgo!! been waiting to see that frer - I knew it! Congrats!!


----------



## ciz

Amazing jgo. Don't worry about digi. Those lines are beauts xx


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies! I'm in absolute shock... I couldn't believe how clear and quick that came up.... I had really convinced myself that yesterday's tests were faulty!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats jgo i see it!!!!! h&h 9 months!!!!! probably just too early for that digi. they stink lol

gina i'm so sorry :( :hugs: hun


----------



## gina236

Wow congrats jgo! No denying that line!!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats jgo!! I knew there would be a line today.

Gina, I'm very sorry hun. I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## TexasRider

So I think I may have symptoms!! I have a sore throat that just came up out of nowhere today and I have a low backache. I'm sure it's too early to have them but it's just something I noticed lol 

Probably just coming down with the flu... Boo


----------



## beemeck

Jgo !!!!!!!! Atta girl woo hooooooo congrats so exited for you !!!!


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I'm really sorry :hugs:

Jgo- there is no denying that. Huge congrats my friend! !! Hopefully I'll join you soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo how'd your wife take it ? Bet she's over the moon!


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Jgo how'd your wife take it ? Bet she's over the moon!

I have her a shirt that says "mama bear" and a onesie that says "baby bear" that I've been holding onto for ages and showed her the test and she immediately started crying (very happy tears!)!! It was a great moment! She gets teary-eyed every time she looks at me now :):cloud9: 
I really hope this is a sticky bean because she is sooooooo happy!


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo that's awesome! So happy for you.

Tex hopefully some good news will follow that cold.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Jgo how'd your wife take it ? Bet she's over the moon!
> 
> I have her a shirt that says "mama bear" and a onesie that says "baby bear" that I've been holding onto for ages and showed her the test and she immediately started crying (very happy tears!)!! It was a great moment! She gets teary-eyed every time she looks at me now :):cloud9:
> I really hope this is a sticky bean because she is sooooooo happy!Click to expand...

How adorable. I am so happy for you both!!!


----------



## jGo_18

:blush: thank you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I knew it! A huge congratulations jGo. Xx

Gina, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. We are all here if you need us. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

JGO! Congratulations! So beyond happy for you.

All my other ladies :dust: and happy, lovely vibes to you all!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Gina, I am so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## trixiesmith

Temp took a big drop this morning and I have bad af type cramps. It's a bit early for af, but temp has been dropping for the past three days, so I'm considering myself out for right now unless something changes over the next few days.


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks so much ladies :)

Are wondfo tests less sensitive then frer?? All my lines are fairly faint (including this mornings test). Even yesterday I took a frer, Walmart, and wondfo and the frer is significantly darker...


----------



## jGo_18

trixiesmith said:


> Temp took a big drop this morning and I have bad af type cramps. It's a bit early for af, but temp has been dropping for the past three days, so I'm considering myself out for right now unless something changes over the next few days.

This is exactly what happened to me! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks so much ladies :)
> 
> Are wondfo tests less sensitive then frer?? All my lines are fairly faint (including this mornings test). Even yesterday I took a frer, Walmart, and wondfo and the frer is significantly darker...

Yes Wondfos are 25 mIU. FRERS can go as far down as 6 mIU. Definitely wouldn't worry about the Wondfos being lighter


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks jgo. I'm trying to convince myself I'm not out yet lol. 

DH and I read that frer are 6miu and wondfo, dollar store tests and a few others are 25miu.


----------



## Smille24

My temp dropped this morning also and seeing as af is due tomorrow it means I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I hope to see more bfps!


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: Sorry you're feeling out :hugs: post-o temps can fluctuate for a whole host of reasons and cramps can also be a sign of pregnancy, I've had them in all my pregnancies. Hope you get your BFP in the next few days.

jGo: As others have said, Wondfos are a lot less sensitive than FRERs. My wondfos took forever to go dark when I was pregnant with my daughter and even though I'd had a 2-3 week on a digi, the wondfos were still faint and progression was slow. The FRER being darker is a great sign :dance: so happy for you!!

AFM: Painful right ovary, so maybe ovulation is happening today. I thought it was happening yesterday because I had a couple of hours strange period-style cramps and a tugging feeling down there. Maybe that was ovulation and this is just the after-pains? Going to see if my husband will bd this evening, but it's starting to feel more like a chore.


----------



## gina236

This is going to sound crazy, but I don't really feel out.. my test are still showing a faint line, my boobs still hurt, I'm still getting nauseous. None of my symptoms are nearly as bad as they were but I haven't gotten that 'omg I'm gonna die' heavy bleed yet. Probably just taking awhile for my hcg levels to drop but I'm feeling really confused. Last time I had a chemical the minute it started I knew it was over. I just don't know now. My DH pointed out that I did feel like I O'd from both ovaries this month, is it possible I was going to have twins and am only passing one? Not getting my hopes up but feeling so weird. I was crampy yesterday but it wasn't normal crampy. It was like I ate too much or had lots of dairy. Not that my insides were being scraped out. Lol. And today I haven't really had any cramps. I'm just feeling so confused that I don't feel out yet.


----------



## TexasRider

Gina anything is possible. 
Jgo I don't have any experience with tests sensitivity since I haven't gotten many positives. The one time I got a positive FRER I didn't test till AF didn't show and I got 2 super dark lines.
Afm my temp is still above my coverline but barely. Fertility friend said I did O on cd 14 so I guess my temp just doesn't jump that high? I'm normally on the cooler side of normal during the day. I only get to about 97.7 on a regular thermometer. If no bfp this month I may temp vaginally to see if it's any different. Maybe being a mouth breather makes my temp lower???


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks so much ladies :)
> 
> Are wondfo tests less sensitive then frer?? All my lines are fairly faint (including this mornings test). Even yesterday I took a frer, Walmart, and wondfo and the frer is significantly darker...

like everyone said yes wondfos are much less sensitive. which is why i was shocked i had such a positive at 12dpo. (And no there is only one not twins lol) 

if you got a line on a frer (which we all saw) and you have lines on wondfos? i would say you're good to go. i just couldn't afford a frer this time around, so i only went by wondfos. figured it was getting darker (slowly) it's good enough for me. First baby i got a couple different tests. 


have you taken anymore? i'd love to see some line progression :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

texas i know for some people breathing with their mouth open hurts their temps. i'm a mouth breather at night too, and it has never affected me. as long as it's showing a shift in temp that's all that matters.


----------



## ciz

trixiesmith said:


> Temp took a big drop this morning and I have bad af type cramps. It's a bit early for af, but temp has been dropping for the past three days, so I'm considering myself out for right now unless something changes over the next few days.

not out yet :hugs:



Smille24 said:


> My temp dropped this morning also and seeing as af is due tomorrow it means I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I hope to see more bfps!

don't count yourself out yet. :hugs:



gina236 said:


> This is going to sound crazy, but I don't really feel out.. my test are still showing a faint line, my boobs still hurt, I'm still getting nauseous. None of my symptoms are nearly as bad as they were but I haven't gotten that 'omg I'm gonna die' heavy bleed yet. Probably just taking awhile for my hcg levels to drop but I'm feeling really confused. Last time I had a chemical the minute it started I knew it was over. I just don't know now. My DH pointed out that I did feel like I O'd from both ovaries this month, is it possible I was going to have twins and am only passing one? Not getting my hopes up but feeling so weird. I was crampy yesterday but it wasn't normal crampy. It was like I ate too much or had lots of dairy. Not that my insides were being scraped out. Lol. And today I haven't really had any cramps. I'm just feeling so confused that I don't feel out yet.

are you bleeding at all hun? if its a light bleed you can still be pregnant. since your still getting faint lines I would go for blood tests to see if there are any hcg levels.


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> AFM: Painful right ovary, so maybe ovulation is happening today. I thought it was happening yesterday because I had a couple of hours strange period-style cramps and a tugging feeling down there. Maybe that was ovulation and this is just the after-pains? Going to see if my husband will bd this evening, but it's starting to feel more like a chore.


definitely know that chore feeling. I had cramps after but I check my cervix and it was closed so I'm guessing its just after ovulation cramps.


----------



## gina236

ciz said:


> trixiesmith said:
> 
> 
> Temp took a big drop this morning and I have bad af type cramps. It's a bit early for af, but temp has been dropping for the past three days, so I'm considering myself out for right now unless something changes over the next few days.
> 
> not out yet :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped this morning also and seeing as af is due tomorrow it means I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I hope to see more bfps!Click to expand...
> 
> don't count yourself out yet. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> This is going to sound crazy, but I don't really feel out.. my test are still showing a faint line, my boobs still hurt, I'm still getting nauseous. None of my symptoms are nearly as bad as they were but I haven't gotten that 'omg I'm gonna die' heavy bleed yet. Probably just taking awhile for my hcg levels to drop but I'm feeling really confused. Last time I had a chemical the minute it started I knew it was over. I just don't know now. My DH pointed out that I did feel like I O'd from both ovaries this month, is it possible I was going to have twins and am only passing one? Not getting my hopes up but feeling so weird. I was crampy yesterday but it wasn't normal crampy. It was like I ate too much or had lots of dairy. Not that my insides were being scraped out. Lol. And today I haven't really had any cramps. I'm just feeling so confused that I don't feel out yet.Click to expand...
> 
> are you bleeding at all hun? if its a light bleed you can still be pregnant. since your still getting faint lines I would go for blood tests to see if there are any hcg levels.Click to expand...

It's light to medium. Idk. I'm waiting for it to get heavy today but so far it's been pretty slow. I'm just confused because my mind is seeing blood and saying it's over but my body just doesn't feel like it is. I'm going to see how today goes. I'm probably just in denial..


----------



## AngelOb

Morning ladies. I'm out for November moving on to cycle #5 after AF showed her ugly face 3 days late on Sunday. Feeling disheartened


----------



## TexasRider

I know the chore feeling too. We do really good for a while and then slack off. Like this month we did good up to cd 14 and after that nothing. But hubs also had a toothache from an infected wisdom tooth. He has to have his wisdom teeth pulled December 7th which if I don't fall pregnant this cycle falls during the fertile time next month I think....


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies :)
> 
> Are wondfo tests less sensitive then frer?? All my lines are fairly faint (including this mornings test). Even yesterday I took a frer, Walmart, and wondfo and the frer is significantly darker...
> 
> like everyone said yes wondfos are much less sensitive. which is why i was shocked i had such a positive at 12dpo. (And no there is only one not twins lol)
> 
> if you got a line on a frer (which we all saw) and you have lines on wondfos? i would say you're good to go. i just couldn't afford a frer this time around, so i only went by wondfos. figured it was getting darker (slowly) it's good enough for me. First baby i got a couple different tests.
> 
> 
> have you taken anymore? i'd love to see some line progression :)Click to expand...

All I have left in my stash is digis and wondfos and one of the Walmart brands... Thinking I need to wait a few days for the digis and the wondfo lines don't look much different then the other day yet. Maybe I'll pick up some more frers - I wanna see line progress too! Lol


----------



## ksquared726

A little late but CONGRATULATIONS JGO!! :happydance:

So sorry you're in limbo right now, Gina. I hope you get answers soon. 

So many ladies either O-ing now or in the tww. I'm jealous! CD11 for me and nothing happening yet. Waiting to see if Vitex/red raspberry helps me O earlier than CD 23 this time. FX I start getting cm changes soon. I'm going to wait until that happens before I start taking OPKs because last month I used so many!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

:happydance::hugs::happydance: JGo!!! So happy for you, congrats.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Big hugs to all the ladies who need them <3 Thinking of you all.


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie and Smille :hugs: Really hoping for 2 surprise BFPs. FX will stay until AF shows.

Gina I so hope your instincts are right. FX for you

Angel It's never easy having to start a new cycle. :hugs: Hope everything gets better.

Late evening so I decided to do a test last night, and it came back with a VERY faint line w/ 2hr hold. Not getting excited yet will do another test in 2 days.


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks drum. keeping my fx for you, and looking forward to seeing you post a bfp in the next few days. 

DH keeps bugging me to do a frer. I told him we'll try a cheapie later and go from there lol


----------



## jGo_18

ooooo drum! do you have a pic we can squint at?!?! hope this is the start of a bfp for you!

smille... girl... i hope with all my might that your bfp is just late... my temp dropped to the coverline yesterday and i got that positive... so a temp drop doesn't necessarily mean your out.

gina - i hope your gut feeling is correct. can you get in to see your doc maybe??


----------



## gina236

Honestly I don't even have a doctor. I'm on my parents insurance still and they don't know we are trying. I think I'm just in denial. It will hit me soon.


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo I tried :haha: I do have a couple of photos but could not get the line to show. DH has bought three more cheapies and I have one Frer left so if the line stays/darkens will upload

Gina many :hugs: your way.


----------



## campn

Congrats JGO! I knew it Hun, no mistaking those tests!

Good luck to everyone waiting to test, or about to O!

Sorry I've been MIA, my dad has been in the intensive care and very sick, all prayers and thoughts would be appreciated, I think we may not try this cycle. 

Lots of love to all of you.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: So sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: you and your family are in my thoughts.

Conundrum: Eek! That sounds exciting!! Can't wait to see a BFP from you in the next few days. 

Trixie: Good luck with your cheapie, hope it shows a BFP for you.

KSquared: I'm with you on hating that boring part of your cycle. I usually ovulate after CD20 too, but this time, out of nowhere, I ovulated on CD15 instead. You never know when your body is going to behave!!

jGo: Stalking for your next test :haha:


AFM: Just took my temp and it's in my usual post-o resting evening range. I know, I know, evening temps shouldn't mean anything, but I do have a usual range for resting evening temps. Pre-O they're around 36.6 and post-O they're around 37 or more. I take it with a pinch of salt, but I reckon I ovulated yesterday. I couldn't test this morning as my kids had me up every twenty minutes of the night (they're both sick with colds and horrible fevers), so my temp was not reliable (it was normal day after-o temp though, but obviously, unreliable). I bumped into an old friend at the supermarket today and she asked me if I was pregnant as I had that glowing look about me :haha: I nearly fell over laughing! I look terrible after getting no sleep, but it did get my hopes up!!


----------



## beemeck

in between appts but just want to let you know that all my positive vibes are being sent to you camp <3 <3 <3


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Much hope goes out for you and your family. :hugs: hon. If you need us we're here


----------



## trixiesmith

camp you and your family will be in my thoughts. :hugs:

did a frer over lunch. bfn. I told DH we aren't allowed to be sad, so we're not. We seem to have a lot of fun waiting, even though tests are always bfn. He actually told me, "hun, just do the other one in the morning with your first pee. Just take your temp and if it goes up, go pee in a cup. we can always get more tests and just keep testing." lmao I really adore that man and his attitude towards ttc and the tww.


----------



## Elfgirl87

I wanna join the lucky thread! I'm 1 DPO and am super excited as it's my first official two week wait. I came off bc back in June and had a chemical in July (we weren't trying). Now my hubby has given me the go ahead that we can try for a baby and I couldn't get my body to cooperate. It wouldn't o lol. Anyway, got my positive opk Sunday morning plus some oing symptoms so I'm hoping to test end of November. Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## gina236

You and your family are in my thoughts campn <3


----------



## magicalmom2be

Congrats JGo!!!!! :hugs: Hoping to give birth to a beautiful August (Leo) baby, like you!

CD13...about to O soon...and taking Mucinex to loosen my CM. These past few cycles I've noticed that I never get EWCM, so I'm hoping this will do the trick for me.


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> Congrats JGO! I knew it Hun, no mistaking those tests!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test, or about to O!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, my dad has been in the intensive care and very sick, all prayers and thoughts would be appreciated, I think we may not try this cycle.
> 
> Lots of love to all of you.

Your father and family will be in my prayers! So sorry to hear the news, love! :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Elf :hi: Welcome!

Trixie your DH is awesome! Really looking forward for a BFP from you both!

Magical welcome back :hugs: Juicing the carrots, pear, apple and pineapple worked wonders for cm- and I do mean wonders


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- thank you hun, but I know af is coming. I've been a bear all day and have been crampy like usual. I know af and pregnancy symptoms are similar but I know it's not my month. Please hang around to cheer us on!

Campn- I'm so sorry for your father. You are in my thoughts. Lots of hugs!!

Drum- fx'd for you!!!


----------



## jGo_18

campn - many prayers coming your way.

smille - i will for sure stick around, you all have been amazing support for me - i want to be the same back. plus... i'd kick myself if i missed your BFP.

afm: it's really not sinking in. when should i ring the doc?? should i wait until AF is actually due?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo I always wait til the day after af is due. I take another test (cause I'm afraid I'm wrong) and then call lol


----------



## ciz

Campn so to hear of your dad's ill health sending positive thoughts for good health xxxx

JGo_18 - I usually wait till 5 or 6 weeks =)


----------



## jGo_18

I will probably wait till next Monday then when AF is actually late...

Until then, I'll just obsessively poas :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ciz

Never seen a digi first response lol. But the digi has spoken a bun is cooking congrats =)


----------



## jGo_18

The only regular version of the frer I could find was in a pack with on regular and one digi. First response gold I think.
I keep staring at it... Like somehow I'm still trying to deny it haha


----------



## Trr

Campn- my heart hurts for you. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Conundrum - I can't wait to see your hpt pic! Let's see those lines!

AFM - 13 DPO and brown spotting today. I said I wouldn't, but I took a FRER digi today. BFN. Expecting to see the full-fledged witch tomorrow. Actually looking forward to the break from progesterone though. LOL.


----------



## campn

Wanted to come and say thank you to each and every one of you. You ladies have shown real genuine support more than I even dreamed of. I love this thread, and this community of TRULY amazing and wonderful ladies. I love you dearly, and I'm glad I got to know so many of you! You're all so so amazing. I don't want to sound corny but this year, I'm thankful for you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## praying4no2

jGo_18 said:


> The only regular version of the frer I could find was in a pack with on regular and one digi. First response gold I think.
> I keep staring at it... Like somehow I'm still trying to deny it haha

Congrats Jgo.


----------



## jGo_18

Campn - I second everything you said! So thankful for you and all the ladies here!

Did a follow up frer this morning... The lines a little darker I think. Should it be darker two days after the first one? I know I got that digi positive yesterday night... But just worried I guess.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ciz

Jgo - I don't know if this will help or just worsen your worry. But 1 pregnancy I had I had fantastic progression on tests, really strong lines but I still ended up lossing the pregnancy. But honestly I know how your feeling you just want that reassurance that everything is going going the way it should.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovely progression hun!!! looks great!!!!! so happy for you jgo


----------



## jGo_18

I suppose not much can really easy the worry... The possibility for loss is there long past these days of line progression. I'm hoping once I get past when AF was supposed to show, I'll calm down a little. I'm itching to see my doc and have her confirm.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Progression is fab jGo. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Lovely progression jgo. I would not worry!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp sending you so much love and prayers x


----------



## AngelOb

Jgo those lines look beautiful! Congrats on the bfp and that progression looks wonderful, don't stress out too much.


----------



## TexasRider

Jgo they look great! My doctor didn't even confirm my last one she just made an appointment for 8 weeks from my last period. 
AFM my stupid temp is hacking my off... It's barely above the coverline. My thyroid and everything is fine. I had bloodwork a few months ago and it was great. In fact it was down from last year when I was 30 pounds heavier. My periods were normal until the the last 2 super short ones. I think I'm going to stop temping until AF shows up and then maybe try again but temp
Vaginally. Idk but it's driving me insane


----------



## jGo_18

Texas - my temp was hovering awfully close to the cover line this time too. It's only finally gone up in the past 2 days. But I had never had temps so close to the cover line before - so it might not necessarily be bad.


----------



## beemeck

oh camp <3 I lost my father years ago but watched him suffer many years beforehand so my heart is really with you right now. are you parents in the states??

jgo - all looks really well. and ciz is right too - my HCG was wonderful with the baby I lost, so it doesn't really mean too much. try not to worry. the odds are in your favor by a longshot! 

drum, trixie- anything?? :) 

AFM - been super busy again. work has been crazy as of late. it's a nice distraction. I believe yesterday was O day due to massive right O pain, but I'm still experiencing some residual pain today so I guess I can't be sure. I had an almost pos opk on sunday and decided to wait til Monday to take another based on my pattern from last cycle, but it was the same amount of darkness yesterday and now lighter today so I'm thinking I prob missed it Sunday evening. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell BUT.....I could be 1DPO?!


----------



## ajr1990

So frustrating. I think I got my 'positive' yesterday as today's opk is totally negative. The month before surge was SO short too it was pretty much gone in less then 2 hours and if I did not test 3 times in a 2 hour period I would have missed it. Anyone else have this happen each cycle!? I have been having ovulation pains and cp is HSO as well temp dtop today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trixiesmith

bee - not much to report on my end. temp rose a bit this morning and had a sudden surge of creamy-watery cm before work this morning. no cramps, no sore bbs, nothing. just a waiting game for me the rest of the week I think


----------



## gina236

I am still getting faint positive tests on my Wondfos. Wth! If this is a chemical like i have thought i just want my tests to go negative so I know I will O this month and can try again. So frustrating


----------



## Conundrum

bee nothing here either. Stark white on cheapie.

Hope everyone is doing well and thank you all for the luck


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Jgo, I'm still peeing on sticks and I've already had an U/S and got to see the peanut lol

I'm still in a state of shock.

Campn couldn't of said it better, you girls are such an amazing support system and I'm so grateful for you all. I promise to stick around and support all of the ladies waiting for the BFP. Thank you Bee for starting this extremely lucky, extremely helpful thread back in September <3


----------



## jGo_18

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Jgo, I'm still peeing on sticks and I've already had an U/S and got to see the peanut lol
> 
> I'm still in a state of shock.
> 
> Campn couldn't of said it better, you girls are such an amazing support system and I'm so grateful for you all. I promise to stick around and support all of the ladies waiting for the BFP. Thank you Bee for starting this extremely lucky, extremely helpful thread back in September <3

i'll be peeing on sticks for much longer than i thought i would be. i just emailed the doc and they said they don't need to see me until 8 wks. i thought they might want me in before that just to confirm... it's gonna be a loooong 4+ weeks waiting for that appointment.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jGo_18 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Jgo, I'm still peeing on sticks and I've already had an U/S and got to see the peanut lol
> 
> I'm still in a state of shock.
> 
> Campn couldn't of said it better, you girls are such an amazing support system and I'm so grateful for you all. I promise to stick around and support all of the ladies waiting for the BFP. Thank you Bee for starting this extremely lucky, extremely helpful thread back in September <3
> 
> i'll be peeing on sticks for much longer than i thought i would be. i just emailed the doc and they said they don't need to see me until 8 wks. i thought they might want me in before that just to confirm... it's gonna be a loooong 4+ weeks waiting for that appointment.Click to expand...

Ugh, my next appt. to hear the HB is the day before Thanksgiving. I was glad I got that 1st appt. though because it did ease my mind being able to see the baby.


----------



## campn

Bee- I totally understand, looks like we have more things in common, my dad has had 3 transplants in 6 years, when DS was born my dad got so sick and we spent that newborn time with dad in the hospital. He's in Egypt now unfortunately. 

YAY for being 1 DPO hopefully! 

Gina- I'm so sorry hun, I'm sure seeing these lines doesn't help at all :hugs:

jGo- I see a progression :thumbup:


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Jgo- I'm doing a happy dance for you, congratulations!


----------



## ciz

ajr1990 said:


> So frustrating. I think I got my 'positive' yesterday as today's opk is totally negative. The month before surge was SO short too it was pretty much gone in less then 2 hours and if I did not test 3 times in a 2 hour period I would have missed it. Anyone else have this happen each cycle!? I have been having ovulation pains and cp is HSO as well temp dtop today.

Is that top test the one your counting as positive hun ? Because to me it doesn't look positive just yet. Remember when you do see your positive you have roughly a 12 to 36 hour to get busy &#9786;


----------



## campn

Ajr- I agree with ciz, the ovulation test is negative, did you hold your pee before the bottom test? I try to hold my pee for 4 hours at least. Makes a huge difference! You might have missed your surge, mine starts so late at night, so make sure you BD soon'


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Welcome to the TWW! Happy 1dpo :D glad to have some company. I'm only 2dpo and it feels like a long 12 days till testing!

Ajr: Could you have missed the surge? It does look very close (though not yet positive) to then go so negative.

Gina: Sorry you're in such limbo! Maybe go see the doctor? Bleeding with faint tests is normally normal in a chemical, but there's a very small chance it could be ectopic, so worth getting checked out maybe? Hope you're okay :hugs:

Conundrum: Sorry you're getting BFNs now :hugs: 

jGo: Beautiful progression on those tests! :dance:

Texas: Sorry your temps are staying so low with no real reason for it. 

AFM: 2dpo and milling along. Come on 14dpo!!!


----------



## Flueky88

campn, so sorry to hear about your father. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

j-go, way to go on the digi, fab progression!

gina, I hope you get some answers

congrats to those that are now in tww, and sorry for those that got the witch or are getting those awful BFNs

afm, 11dpo today and I'm getting DH's cold, pretty good temp rise today (not a fever though) but I think it is from getting sick. So I expect the AF Friday.


----------



## Smille24

Ugh I wish af would start already. My bbs are killing me, these cramps are unreal and my stomach is in knots. I've felt like crap for the past 2 days.

DH has another SA in my fertile window next month, so I may have to take a break. If so, it may do me some good to relax for once.


----------



## ajr1990

Oh yeah I know it's not positive. I def think I missed surge and yes we bd two times yesterday and will today and tomorrow


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks Squirrel, really wasn't expecting to see anything at 9dpo so neg. cheapie at 10 isn't so horrible. Wecome to the 2WW hopefully will see your BFP this month :hugs:

Flukey FX that the witch doesn't show

Jgo Am loving the Poas addiction. Cannot say congrats enough.


----------



## jGo_18

thanks for all the continued love ladies. i hope you don't mind me posting the progressions here and there (i'll try to stop doing so daily! haha).

quick question, since i won't see my doc for another month - would you base your due date of the start of your cycle (as the doc tends too) or off the day you O'd (as FF does). if i go by start of cycle then i'm 4wks+1d which seems more reasonable sounding with my test results. if i go off O - i'm 3wks+5ds.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ajr this may not help but soemtimes my opks went negative completely again and then would go to blaring positive! So doesn't mean you missed it


----------



## ciz

3 dpo for me nothing to report as such. Cervix feels flat closed med to high very little cm

Some pinches over ovaries but not thinking much into it. Going to loo heck of a lot but I'm trying to drink more water so drinking more so more toilet trips I guess lol.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> thanks for all the continued love ladies. i hope you don't mind me posting the progressions here and there (i'll try to stop doing so daily! haha).
> 
> quick question, since i won't see my doc for another month - would you base your due date of the start of your cycle (as the doc tends too) or off the day you O'd (as FF does). if i go by start of cycle then i'm 4wks+1d which seems more reasonable sounding with my test results. if i go off O - i'm 3wks+5ds.

That's a great question but I'm not sure. I'd probably go based on the start of your cycle, but since you know when you O'd it makes more sense.


----------



## beemeck

Jgo they only go by lmp because most women don't know when they o. Obv us gals do lol so I would go by o date !


----------



## campn

jGo- it depends. If your cycles are textbook 28 days go with the last period date, but if they're longer or more unpredictable go with ovulation date. I go with ovulation date cause it's more accurate, if you chart then you know exactly when you ovulated, unlike most women. 

AFM- I'm in my fertile window right now, no positive opk yet but we may not skip this cycle after all... 5 days until ovulation I think.


----------



## jGo_18

I'm inclined to go by my O date only because I know it and I know it's more accurate haha but going by my period puts that "8 week" mark a few days closer and I'm impatient haha


----------



## trixiesmith

I'm in a bit of a personal dilemma. When do I test again, or do I even test again? I have one frer left ladies, one. No cheapies at all. Generally my temp falls the day before or day of af. Today it went up a tiny bit - .13 to be exact. Do I wait to see what temp is tomorrow or even the day after? and yes I realize I probably sound crazy or panicky lol


----------



## Smille24

trixiesmith said:


> I'm in a bit of a personal dilemma. When do I test again, or do I even test again? I have one frer left ladies, one. No cheapies at all. Generally my temp falls the day before or day of af. Today it went up a tiny bit - .13 to be exact. Do I wait to see what temp is tomorrow or even the day after? and yes I realize I probably sound crazy or panicky lol

I've been thinking of testing again too. My temp dropped to coverline (not below) yesterday and went up again still no af. However I'm thinking I didn't O when FF says bc I have always O'd on the 2nd + opk but my temps this month show I O'd the 1st day. Maybe give it until tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## TexasRider

I think im driving myself crazy... I literally spend a ton of time googling things related to my current situation and TTC. Even though the bigger part of my brain tells me to stop worrying about there being a problem I can't seem to stop. I may need to try and take a break from
All that craziness soon...

I am 8dpo today and I'm feeling crampy still. I notice it more when I'm sitting or laying down so hopefully it's a good sign. I'm not sure what we will do next month if I get AF. My husband is getting his wisdom teeth pulled next month on December 7th which would be around our fertile time. So we may try just not with the clomid. I just feel lost and like my body isn't doing what it should be. Even though it may be In fact doing it its just my temps aren't super high.... I hate feeling neurotic like this... Sigh


----------



## mommyxofxone

My temp went down for both my bfps lol so I say test


----------



## campn

Here's a gross question! 

How do you tell the difference between EWCM, and preseed!? They're both the same color and texture. How can you tell them apart?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jGo, go with Ovulation. That way you know it's accurate. Xx
Campn, I'm sure there is a water test for EWCM. I'm sure one of the ladies here will know. Xx

Good luck to our upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## ciz

Drop a bit of ewcm into water it will either go into a ball shape or drop to bottom- anything else dissolves.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi girls. Hope you're all well. Have missed you all! Been in a bit of a zombified state the last couple of weeks - feeling really sick constantly so a bit wiped out! But I think of you every day.

Bee! 2ww excitement starts here :dance:

Camp, thinking of you and your family and saying prayers for your father :hugs: 

JGO! Congrats again! so happy for you. 

Lovely to see the BFP number rising! What a lovely lucky thread this is and full of such lovely support. I would have never survived TTC without you all. Positive happy vibes and lots of Baby dust to all of you.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Ugh high progesterone problems for me I think. I am probably 5dpo. Had a fast surge, blood during ovulation and cramps fatigue. Then now I've got heavy sore boobs, REALLY emotional, cramps.

So this better have been a freaking strong egg and super high progesterone ending in a BFP, because I've never reacted this way during ovulation and before implantation!! :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

best of luck nicole!


----------



## trixiesmith

temp dropped below cover line this morning at 13dpo. still no symptoms. gonna wait the day out and see what happens


----------



## beemeck

morning ladies :) 

trix - sorry to see your temp dropping. but you're not out til you're out! 

jgo - The Dr will go by lmp anyway so just keep the O date for your own knowledge. With my BFP in April, I told my Dr my O date since it was day 11 and he was going by day 14. It only made my due date off by 3 days but he just brushed off my O date anyway. so def make your appt 8 weeks from lmp :) gets you in there a few days early! 

gotta catch up on all you other ladies...!

afm - I don't really know where I am in my cycle....and I love it! lol. I sometimes see girls post like "oh FF just gave me late CHs and now I'm 6DPO" and I always wish that could happen to me but I always just know. But I really don't right now. Never seeing that pos opk - thought I missed it due to O pain but who knows. Temps RIGHT where coverline normally is so could be pre o or post o. :shrug: So I'm really just hanging out and continuing the original plan of BDing every other day. Easy - no biggie. If temp drops, I'll take another opk but until then :coffee: 

lots of love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry trixie.

Af hasn't shown but I'm expecting it today. I usually don't cramp like this until after af comes. I've felt a lot of pressure the past 3 days. I tested last night just bc and it was negative on an ic.


----------



## campn

Bee- I looked at your chart and I feel like you might be getting CH tomorrow, with that said I'm sure you know your body more, but then again our bodies do the weirdest things at times and leave us confused!

AFM- OPKS still negative but it's still soon for me, I hate my long cycles, it feels like years pass while I wait to O each cycle. Hopefully I ovulate on the weekend like I expect to.


----------



## trixiesmith

don't be sorry girls, I'm not. I know I ovulate (my doctor thought so too at my visit in September), I just wish I knew whether I can get pregnant on my own or if I need some help. 

DH and I agreed I'll make another doctor's appointment once af shows. I know he's scared to go for his analysis and that's why he's holding off, but if they'll start looking at me without it, that'd be great. I just want answers, even if it's something I don't want to hear.

Bee I agree with campn, I think you'll get CH tomorrow. 

sorry smille, really hoping that the witch stays away for you


----------



## beemeck

thanks girls - I took off the "predicted missed positive opk" from Sunday so we shall see. I also discared my weekend temps since I slept in both days. All of my other open circles are because I keep waking up when DH wakes up at like 5 something so everything is just thrown off. But that made my high weekend temps taken like 3 hours later so I canned them. Still have right O pains today. 4 days of it now - odd :shrug:

camp - hope your opks darken soon! I know at least since we've been ttc together, you seem to O like clockwork about the same time every month, give or take a day, so I'm thinking it will def happen this weekend. I like when it happens on the weekend - so much easier to BD for me!

trixie - it is so comforting to know we are ovulating. I feel like that's the biggest hurdle to get over. so it might just be a waiting game, based on timing, sperm condition and basically just getting the stars to align lol. I'm debating if I wait for my yearly gyno appt first week of Feb to go back, or make another appt before then if still no luck. :shrug: 

I've also been wondering how my DH can get a sperm analysis? Does anyone know if he needs to be referred and who can refer him? Does it have to be my ob/gyn or can it be his PCP or a urologist?


----------



## trixiesmith

in the back of my mind I want to believe I still have a very very very tiny chance, but I'm sure I'll get af within the next day or so. 

I have no clue how medical stuff is handled in the US, but my DH was given a number to a local lab for his analysis once I told my doctor that we've been having a bit of trouble getting pregnant since we've tried off and on for the past year or so. It's just up to DH now to go do it, or for me to make him go do it lol.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trixie, I had dropping temps leading up to af and was convinced I was out - I wasn't :) 

Bee, I agree, I think you'll get your cross hairs tomorrow!


----------



## trixiesmith

well, there's always a sliver of hope, right wanna-b?


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> thanks girls - I took off the "predicted missed positive opk" from Sunday so we shall see. I also discared my weekend temps since I slept in both days. All of my other open circles are because I keep waking up when DH wakes up at like 5 something so everything is just thrown off. But that made my high weekend temps taken like 3 hours later so I canned them. Still have right O pains today. 4 days of it now - odd :shrug:
> 
> camp - hope your opks darken soon! I know at least since we've been ttc together, you seem to O like clockwork about the same time every month, give or take a day, so I'm thinking it will def happen this weekend. I like when it happens on the weekend - so much easier to BD for me!
> 
> trixie - it is so comforting to know we are ovulating. I feel like that's the biggest hurdle to get over. so it might just be a waiting game, based on timing, sperm condition and basically just getting the stars to align lol. I'm debating if I wait for my yearly gyno appt first week of Feb to go back, or make another appt before then if still no luck. :shrug:
> 
> I've also been wondering how my DH can get a sperm analysis? Does anyone know if he needs to be referred and who can refer him? Does it have to be my ob/gyn or can it be his PCP or a urologist?

My obgyn wrote the script to get my dh's SA. She provided the cup and he just dropped off the sample within 30 min to the lab at the hospital. If you're concerned, the SA is the best place to start bc it's less invasive and less expensive.


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: Hope you see your BFP in the next couple of days even with dropping temps. My temp dropped when I got my BFP with my daughter. You seem to have a great attitude about it all. Hope your husbands SA goes well.

Bee: Sounds like either you had a powerful ovulation and youre getting after pains, or youre body is trying to gear up to it. I know what you mean about not being sure what day youre on and then being pleasantly surprised. Last cycle I wasnt convinced Id ovulated till I was like 4dpo and even those extra few days made a big difference :haha:

Camp: Long cycles are so frustrating!!! Waiting so long to ovulate is just painful. I have been ovulating earlier and earlier each cycle, but for a while there it was around CD25, which meant that most women had nearly had a whole cycle by the time I was only just ovulating. Thankfully soy seems to be bringing ovulation forward for me. Lats cycle was CD22 and this cycle CD15 dance:). As for EWCM vs semen, I find that ewcm is just way stretchier and can stretch further between fingers without breaking.

Nicole: Your signs sound good. Lots of progesterone may make you feel rubbish, but its great for your cycle! Fingers crossed for you!

Texas: Sorry to hear youre feeling so lost and crazy by it all :hugs: TTC gets harder and harder and harder the longer it goes on. I really hope you see a BFP soon.

Smile: Good luck when you test again!

AFM: 3dpo and had lots and lots of stretchy pale yellow cm today. I guess thats a side-effect of the secondary oestrogen surge? I know I ovulated as I did take my temps the last few days and its been raised, so ovulation must have happened (I also had no cm for a couple of days, suggesting I ovulated). Trying to find ways to keep my mind off dpo and just try to think about other things. Would really love if I were 13dpo right now!!


----------



## trixiesmith

aw thanks squirrel. You ladies are giving me a glimmer of hope.

I think I'm managing to keep a great attitude about it since DH and I are more on the same page these days with ttc and keeping our expectations in check. We've come to realize that it will happen eventually for us, whether it's this month, next month, or months from now, it will happen. It has to. And I believe the same thing for everyone I've talked to on here.


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel - i had the same CM you're describing this cycle, hope it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm ok... I just have to calm down and realize that at least my cycle is longer than last months and I'm fairly certain I oulated. I am going to temp vaginally next month though. If I decide to do it at all. I've had some cramps that are more noticable when I lay down and my boobs kind of throb off and on. Plus I've got some weird cm. It's clear and kinda stretchy but not really. It's almost kinda like jelly...it's definitely not slippery for sure...


----------



## campn

Trixie- it will happen! Like you said, it has to, and really the longer time goes on, the more your chances go up, that's the statistics! 92% of couples who are trying conceived after 12 months. Also I like to think since we are on BnB; we have so much knowledge and information on our side, our parents would have never been exposed to this kind of knowledge ever. I have a friend who tried for over a year and no luck, and guess what!? She just gave birth last week, boy with green eyes and little blonde hair! 

I wanted to update everyone who prayed for or thought of my dad that he is doing better, he had surgery done and hopefully he'll be out of the hospital soon. It was great to hear his voice today. So, thank you all!!! <3


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey campn!

Glad to hear that your father's surgery went well. Will continue to pray for him!


----------



## trixiesmith

Great to hear your dad is doing well campn! and congrats to your friend. I hope that happens to me lol. 

I've never thought about statistics before, but that is pretty good to know. Thank you. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Glad to hear about your dad campn. 12dpo today had another temp rise and when I wiped this a.m. Had cervical mucus that was pinkish brown. AF isn't due til Friday. I'm not cramping. I'm feeling optimistic as this isn't my normal. Will test Saturday I no AF by then.


----------



## squirrel.

Glad to hear your dad is going better campn


----------



## jGo_18

Campn &#8211; glad to hear your dad is doing better!

Flueky &#8211; ooooooo sounds like good things!!

Trixie &#8211; I love that positive attitude. I struggled so much to stay positive at all, felt like all the odds were stacked against us and it would never happen. I admire that you keep a positive outlook and Campn made a great point!

Smille &#8211; girl I am still holding out all the hope for you!! 

Thanks for all the continued congrats &#8211; I&#8217;m so glad this BFP came through while I was on this thread with you all. I can&#8217;t imagine a better group of ladies to have struggled with and now get to celebrate with. I am so looking forward to the rest of you join the us with big BEAUTIFUL positives!!


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie ad Smille I am still FX for you both. Really hoping for some persistant late implanters.

Squirrel I know the 2WW drags by lol, cannot wait for your results.

Campn really happy to hear your dad is doing better!

Bee FX for that massage coming through and your BFP to come in.

Chest cold finally fully came in so I might be MIA for a few days. FX for all those about to test, in the 2WW or gearing to O. Really hoping for some lovely BFPs in the next few days.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks jgo. It is a bit of a struggle to stay positive sometimes, but I'll be honest and admit I put in a lot of extra effort to remain that way. It feels good though lol. And congrats again, I'm so happy for you and your wife!

Thanks drum. I really appreciate that. Chest colds suck. Hope you get some rest and recover from it quickly.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I'm so glad your dad is doing better!!!

Drum and jgo- thank you lovely ladies for having hope. You are so sweet. 

I got some walmart cheapies but not using one until Fri if af doesn't show. I didn't want to get them but I used my last ic last night and bfn. I've felt awful the last few days, but you'd think I'd see a line already if I were pregnant.


----------



## TexasRider

So fertility friend took away my crosshairs today... Said my temps didn't match ovulation anymore. I'm so over this...


----------



## magicalmom2be

O'ing today, so I'm back in the 2WW, ladies!

I don't want to stress myself this time around and plan to refrain from testing until AF doesn't show up for a few days or so. We'll see if I have the willpower...


----------



## hunni12

First off ew...11dpo n have no clue wth this is


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2w2fytj.jpg

https://i64.tinypic.com/1pb328.jpg


https://i68.tinypic.com/4sb7yp.jpg


----------



## hunni12

Just got this...feeling discouraged. "
:/

Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/atqhvo.jpg
https://i68.tinypic.com/2ep4rr9.jpg
https://i66.tinypic.com/5jwq2u.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/168sx6t.jpg


----------



## Unicornwoman

I'm out. :witch: showed her ugly face today. On to the next cycle. Hoping for a BFP in December!


----------



## trixiesmith

Well I had a bit of spotting earlier, but af is here now. Which means my lp has lost another day, last month it was 13. wth?! I'm confused, so I'm going to consult dr. google before I make a doctor appointment lol. On the upside, it looks like I'll O again at the end of the month/December 1. I'm going to see what I can do this next cycle so I can try (fx) to give DH a + test for Christmas.

sorry about af unicorn. based on your sig, looks like we're cycle buddies.


----------



## hunni12

Sorry about the witch ladies

@trixie I don't think 13 lp is bad I believe something like 9-10 lp is bad


----------



## campn

I agree, 13 days really arent that short (especially during the dreaded TWW!) also maybe your ovulation date is off by a day, even if it's not, it's normal for the LP to vary by 1 more day, or 1 less day, very common. 

Unicorn- sorry Hun, but that's what I always say, onto the next cycle! 

Texas- do you think you ovulated when it first said you did? It still sucks that they took your CH :/

Smille- I'm sorry :hugs: it's such a roller coaster this ttc stuff, hopefully Walmart tests have the charm. AF stay away! Friday is so close now. 

Drum- did you test again? Sorry if I missed your update! Getting sick when you're a mom is like a cruel joke, we've had days when the whole family was sick, that was brutal! I wonder if essential oils could help?


----------



## Smille24

Af is here. At least I can schedule my tests now and get them out of the way.


----------



## gina236

So sorry Trixie and unicorn :hugs:

Hunni you aren't out until AF shows. CM can vary in the TWW. Don't give up yet!

AFM My tests are STILL showing a line! But they aren't getting any darker. I've pretty much stopped bleeding now. I'm so confused. If it's definitely over I just want to move on and O on time this cycle. I won't O with hcg in my system. Idk why it's taking so long to leave. Could anything else be giving me faint lines on every Wondfo I take or only hcg?


----------



## trixiesmith

Morning ladies!

I don't think a 12 or 13 day LP is bad, I was just a bit confused why it would drop the past 2 cycles because I generally have a 28 day cycle. Oh well. Onto December.


----------



## AngelOb

Trixie, my cycles were always right on 28 days too but since I started temping now I know that my lp varies from 13-15 days if it's normal, last cycle it was 17 which sucked for me because my hopes were up. December has to be a lucky month, we need lots of Christmas bfps!

Cd5 for me, boring boring wait to O


----------



## mommyxofxone

9+4 bump here (yesterday) showing much faster this time around :whacko:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=912527&amp;d=1447941022


----------



## beemeck

morning gals!

gina - not sure if ajr is lurking about here, but I know she was having the same thing happen to her. She went and got a blood test as she was getting the faint lines and it was negative, so I'm inclined to believe it must be an issue with the tests since nothing had come up on the FRER and that is so much more sensitive than the cheapies. :hugs:

trixie - I know exactly what you mean - my LP is pretty much always 14 days, but last month it was 13. I know that's still a great amount of time, I just hate anything changing at all during TTC because I worry it signals a bigger issue. I actually went back and noticed that I had other months in the past 2 years where my LP has varied, I just wasnt' paying attention since I wasn't TTC then. 

mommy - omg so soon! what a cute little bump :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

AFM - as you all predicted, I did in fact get my CHs today :happydance: It was nice not being sure for a sec - it bought me 2 days out of the TWW that I wasn't driving myself nuts lol.


----------



## praying4no2

beemeck said:


> AFM - as you all predicted, I did in fact get my CHs today :happydance: It was nice not being sure for a sec - it bought me 2 days out of the TWW that I wasn't driving myself nuts lol.

Welcome to the TWW Bee


----------



## beemeck

thanks praying - how are you feeling at 8DPO???

smille - I meant to send you a GIANT hug this morning :hugs::hugs::hugs: now go kick some TTC butt with your drs and nurses :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So happy to hear about your dad Campn <3

Sorry to the ladies that AF got and GL to the ones in the TWW!!! Hoping to see a lot of early December BFP's!!! Plus August is a great month to give birth, since it's my birthday month


----------



## trixiesmith

angel and bee, I did check my previous charts after I posted earlier. It does look like I have a 13-14 day LP for the most part but there have been a few cycles where I've had a 12, 15 and 16 day LP. I'm a-ok with that. As long as I know I'm ovulating. 

yay for CH bee!

And I must say thank you to each and every one of you, you are all such a great support. I'm just really so happy I decided to be more active on here. You have no idea how wonderful and amazing I find it when I come on to lurk and I see so many women, from all over the world it seems, being so supportive and encouraging to one another rather than tearing each other down. It's such a great thing to see and be part of. Thank you bee for making this group, and for everyone who has made me feel so welcome on here. :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

I love all of the love on here! I was thinking the other day, and I know it sounds corny, but if I had never lost the baby I would have never reached out to groups like this and met so many wonderful women. It's funny how things work out. 

I was on a thread earlier this year where the admin ended up quitting the thread because there were a bunch of bfps and she wasn't one of them. I can't imagine feeling that way. I know how badly I want it, so of course I want others to be able to have it even when I don't. If no one was ever falling pregnant, what would make me think that I would? The more BFPS the better - so keep 'em coming! :happydance:


----------



## gina236

I'm so glad you continued this thread more than just one month. I always try to follow the same women but switching threads some get on other ones etc. I was on that thread your talking about and also started one myself one month. It is hard to see all the bfps if your not getting one but like you said, how can you not be happy for these women. Especially knowing what they have gone through. This is a very supportive group. I'm glad the bfps have stayed around to cheer everyone on. We will all have our BFPs soon!!


----------



## campn

Bee- I was on that thread too! I remember even seeing you on there, you had that picture of you in your white wedding dress &#10084;&#65039; I remember that lady, I felt sad for her but she was getting to the unhealthy part of ttc. You're not like that at all thankfully! You've shown so much support to everyone on here, like really I've never seen you brush off anyone. You're a sweet bee!

Also being in this sort of community, I know everyone here have struggled, some big and some small, but we all have them, no one is so exceptionally lucky. Also maybe someone never had fertility issues and falls pregnant right away, but maybe they have other struggles in life that maybe we never had to struggle with? I think life has a good balance to things.


----------



## jGo_18

i was a part of that thread too... actually, it was me that called her out on posting in a separate thread about how the bfps in the thread she started were just rubbing it in her face. i probably shouldn't have called her out - but we had all been SO supportive of her struggles and i was hurt by the way she acted and assumed (correctly) that a lot of others were too. 
i nearly walked away from bnb after that thread... but i'm so glad i didn't and that there are threads like this one where it's chalked full of nothing but love and support.
i'm rooting so hard for all of you still waiting for your bfp - it will come, i know it will, and i cannot wait to see them come rolling in!


----------



## trixiesmith

I think I was part of that thread too. I was more of a lurker, and I'm pretty sure I just stopped talking and basically backed quietly away from here until just this past month. Was it the one where she went and bashed the group then denied it?

If getting pregnant was easy for DH and I, I honestly don't think I would have ever joined on here. But I enjoy seeing all the BFPs, even if I'm not one of them. Sometimes it's difficult seeing it, but I know that my turn will come. All I can do is remain positive and wait my turn. Until then, I'll continue to be happy for the ones who do get BFPs. 

I second what campn says bee, you're a gem. 

And I agree with you gina - I'm also glad for those with BFPs who've decided to stay around.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> Bee- I was on that thread too! I remember even seeing you on there, you had that picture of you in your white wedding dress &#10084;&#65039; I remember that lady, I felt sad for her but she was getting to the unhealthy part of ttc. You're not like that at all thankfully! You've shown so much support to everyone on here, like really I've never seen you brush off anyone. You're a sweet bee!
> 
> Also being in this sort of community, I know everyone here have struggled, some big and some small, but we all have them, no one is so exceptionally lucky. Also maybe someone never had fertility issues and falls pregnant right away, but maybe they have other struggles in life that maybe we never had to struggle with? I think life has a good balance to things.

I remember this thread as well, it actually made me very angry and almost made me want to push away from the TTC boards, I'm glad I didn't. 

I know it sounds silly but, without such support I would be 100% clueless. I'm sure we all have support at home but, nothing beats the support of woman going through the same thing as you at basically the same time. I know for certain I will not stop stalking you ladies because I want to see all of you get that BFP! Did I mention August is a great month to give birth, especially around the 17th :winkwink:


----------



## campn

jGo- Omg yes now I remember it was you! And I was so glad you said something cause I was too afraid to say something, so I applaud you, you did the right thing I completely believe. 

Really I love seeing BFPS, for one it makes me believe that it actually happens! I know it definitely happens doh, but seeing it all the time happening is an encouragement, also after knowing some of you ladies I get so happy for you as if it was myself.


----------



## gina236

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I was on that thread too! I remember even seeing you on there, you had that picture of you in your white wedding dress &#10084;&#65039; I remember that lady, I felt sad for her but she was getting to the unhealthy part of ttc. You're not like that at all thankfully! You've shown so much support to everyone on here, like really I've never seen you brush off anyone. You're a sweet bee!
> 
> Also being in this sort of community, I know everyone here have struggled, some big and some small, but we all have them, no one is so exceptionally lucky. Also maybe someone never had fertility issues and falls pregnant right away, but maybe they have other struggles in life that maybe we never had to struggle with? I think life has a good balance to things.
> 
> I remember this thread as well, it actually made me very angry and almost made me want to push away from the TTC boards, I'm glad I didn't.
> 
> I know it sounds silly but, without such support I would be 100% clueless. I'm sure we all have support at home but, nothing beats the support of woman going through the same thing as you at basically the same time. I know for certain I will not stop stalking you ladies because I want to see all of you get that BFP! Did I mention August is a great month to give birth, especially around the 17th :winkwink:Click to expand...

I've always wanted an August baby. Ever since I planned out my life at like 19 because I kept hearing about people having a 5 year plan. :haha: Decided I wanted to be married by 23 (done), first baby by 25 (turn 25 in feb) and wanted an August baby. I was born in February and growing up i hated it because my birthday parties couldn't be as much fun because of the snow. Haha. August has always stood out to me. Hoping it happens!


----------



## Trr

I have heard horror stories about other threads and other websites that aren't supportive at all. 

Everyone was happy when I got my BFP and supportive when I miscarried. I really felt like you guys kept me together and saved my poor husband from the mess I could have become. 

This thread is my Favorite and all you ladies are such amazing people.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

gina236 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I was on that thread too! I remember even seeing you on there, you had that picture of you in your white wedding dress &#10084;&#65039; I remember that lady, I felt sad for her but she was getting to the unhealthy part of ttc. You're not like that at all thankfully! You've shown so much support to everyone on here, like really I've never seen you brush off anyone. You're a sweet bee!
> 
> Also being in this sort of community, I know everyone here have struggled, some big and some small, but we all have them, no one is so exceptionally lucky. Also maybe someone never had fertility issues and falls pregnant right away, but maybe they have other struggles in life that maybe we never had to struggle with? I think life has a good balance to things.
> 
> I remember this thread as well, it actually made me very angry and almost made me want to push away from the TTC boards, I'm glad I didn't.
> 
> I know it sounds silly but, without such support I would be 100% clueless. I'm sure we all have support at home but, nothing beats the support of woman going through the same thing as you at basically the same time. I know for certain I will not stop stalking you ladies because I want to see all of you get that BFP! Did I mention August is a great month to give birth, especially around the 17th :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I've always wanted an August baby. Ever since I planned out my life at like 19 because I kept hearing about people having a 5 year plan. :haha: Decided I wanted to be married by 23 (done), first baby by 25 (turn 25 in feb) and wanted an August baby. I was born in February and growing up i hated it because my birthday parties couldn't be as much fun because of the snow. Haha. August has always stood out to me. Hoping it happens!Click to expand...

Gina I now insist that you have a baby girl on August 17th and incorporate the name Elizabeth into her name :winkwink:

When I was younger the only thing that bothered me about my bday was that I couldn't bring cupcakes into school. In NYC school doesn't start until late September. So, when I was younger the PTA moms would have a "party" at the end of the year for all of us summer babies that didn't get to celebrate during the school year lol.


----------



## trixiesmith

My sister is an August baby. I'm a February preemie, I was supposed to be at the end of March. It sucks. I never get the good home barbecue food or a warm evening with fun and shenanigans, instead I get cold snowy weather. Growing up I used to try convince family and friends to celebrate a "half-birthday" with me, that way I could have fun in the summer lol

TTCbaby - I just did an online edd, I would be due around end of August lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

trixiesmith said:


> My sister is an August baby. I'm a February preemie, I was supposed to be at the end of March. It sucks. I never get the good home barbecue food or a warm evening with fun and shenanigans, instead I get cold snowy weather. Growing up I used to try convince family and friends to celebrate a "half-birthday" with me, that way I could have fun in the summer lol
> 
> TTCbaby - I just did an online edd, I would be due around end of August lol

All you would need to do is go into labor a few days early :winkwink:

Lots of August babies! Yay!!!


----------



## gina236

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I was on that thread too! I remember even seeing you on there, you had that picture of you in your white wedding dress &#10084;&#65039; I remember that lady, I felt sad for her but she was getting to the unhealthy part of ttc. You're not like that at all thankfully! You've shown so much support to everyone on here, like really I've never seen you brush off anyone. You're a sweet bee!
> 
> Also being in this sort of community, I know everyone here have struggled, some big and some small, but we all have them, no one is so exceptionally lucky. Also maybe someone never had fertility issues and falls pregnant right away, but maybe they have other struggles in life that maybe we never had to struggle with? I think life has a good balance to things.
> 
> I remember this thread as well, it actually made me very angry and almost made me want to push away from the TTC boards, I'm glad I didn't.
> 
> I know it sounds silly but, without such support I would be 100% clueless. I'm sure we all have support at home but, nothing beats the support of woman going through the same thing as you at basically the same time. I know for certain I will not stop stalking you ladies because I want to see all of you get that BFP! Did I mention August is a great month to give birth, especially around the 17th :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I've always wanted an August baby. Ever since I planned out my life at like 19 because I kept hearing about people having a 5 year plan. :haha: Decided I wanted to be married by 23 (done), first baby by 25 (turn 25 in feb) and wanted an August baby. I was born in February and growing up i hated it because my birthday parties couldn't be as much fun because of the snow. Haha. August has always stood out to me. Hoping it happens!Click to expand...
> 
> Gina I now insist that you have a baby girl on August 17th and incorporate the name Elizabeth into her name :winkwink:
> 
> When I was younger the only thing that bothered me about my bday was that I couldn't bring cupcakes into school. In NYC school doesn't start until late September. So, when I was younger the PTA moms would have a "party" at the end of the year for all of us summer babies that didn't get to celebrate during the school year lol.Click to expand...

:haha: I would be due around August 21st so maybe! ;) make sure you tell my uterus that this one needs to stick because you said so! :haha: my birthday was always during February vacation so I never got to celebrate at school either. But when I got older I liked it that way. Lol.


----------



## Trr

TTC- if I conceive this month, my Edd would be August 18th.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Gina - I will happily send the message to your uterus loll :haha:

Trr - YAY!!! Remember, baby girl incorporate Elizabeth or Beth or something to that extent :thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Feeling the love tonight ladies! 
I too feel that this is a lovely thread to be part of. When it comes to your TWW I am willing you all to get BFPs. It makes me so excited when we have another positive, and I live looking at those first squinters lines with you all. 
I know that everyone will have their time. It is hard month after month but honestly, as soon as you get that BFP you forget all the months of heartache. It took us 16 months and now it feels like a lifetime ago. Xx


----------



## campn

Am I the only one dreading an August baby!? I hated being in my last trimester in the summer with DS being due in September. We even lived in Chicago back then which isn't all that hot compared to Florida! I'll take anything though, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## beemeck

camp where is your chart?! lol I'm such a chart stalker - especially yours :haha: It's almost go time - I need to know!! :rofl:

I'm not a fan of an August baby mainly because of how young they will be in school. I liked being one of the older kids. But obv, at this point, I'll take anything. Plus if it's anything like TTCbabyG - I'm in! :hugs: And a girl....added bonus :winkwink:


----------



## squirrel.

When I was pregnant with Isla my due date was the 9th of August, but she was early and ended up coming mid July. If I conceived this cycle, my due date would be the 7th of August (so close!), but I would expect another early baby due to my irritable uterus. I loved being pregnant at that time of the year. So easy to just throw on maxi dresses in the heat of summer rather than try to squeeze into clothes that don't fit like I had to when I was expecting my March baby.

Also the whole summer born trend can be counteracted by more input at home. If they are taught the basics at home before starting school, then the summer trend isn't noticeable. I was a summer born and was raised by a teacher who taught me the basics before starting school. Now I'm a teacher myself and I notice it in my pupils. Those whose parents take a good interest in their education aren't behind.

EDIT: Sorry if this post seemed really angsty! I am a bit of a spitfire when it comes to education debate and being a summer-born myself with a summer-born baby, it's an issue close to my heart!


----------



## campn

Bee- I just put it up again, I took it down when I thought we'll skip this cycle! 

I just took an OPK, such a difference between yesterday's and today, it's almost positive! How!? I don't get +ve until CD 19 

Maybe I'll ovulate a day sooner? What shall I do now?? BD or wait until it's blaring +ve? Panicking here!:shrug:

If I am indeed ovulating sooner, then it must be maca root and vitex that I've been chugging down daily.
 



Attached Files:







12273141_10153954822402697_1442201398_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Joberry

Hi I'm currently 6dpo and if I am pg I'd be due on 8th of august just getting really itchy though and wanting to test all the time but hanging on until at least 10-11 dpo


----------



## trixiesmith

I'd be happy with anything - boy, girl, any month. Whatever I'm blessed with I'll take. I would love to have a son though. DH wants a girl. 

With DH's blue eyes (although likely brown since mine are brown), height, his outgoing-ness, my hair, posture and eye shape, our kids are going to be knockouts lol :p :haha:


----------



## trixiesmith

bd camp! I would lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Get busy Campn! Couldn't hurt <3

Trixie, I sadly already know that my BF's genes are going to take over but, I'm ok with this. My BF is 100% Greek with dark hair and hazel eyes, I have blue. He also has the longest eyelashes that I constantly pull at and make him promise that our child will have lol. He says that's getting old fast :haha:

Need super FX for tonight. Going to look at an apartment that kind of fell into our laps and is literally around the corner from my office which in turn means it's super close to my parents. Ugh, I need this moving stress to be over with already so I can start prepping.


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. My days this thread is a job to catch up on every ones post haha. 

5dpo. More cramps. Having some blobs of sort of sticky tacky white cm /ewcm
But not much cm other than that 
Mouth ulcers
Skin still quite good.

Thought there were a couple speckles of blood after going to the loo. Couldn't really be sure.


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> thanks praying - how are you feeling at 8DPO???
> 
> smille - I meant to send you a GIANT hug this morning :hugs::hugs::hugs: now go kick some TTC butt with your drs and nurses :gun::gun::gun:

Thank you. I have all of my tests lined up minus the progesterone. I'm doing betted than expected.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies. Thinking of you all all the time. 

Go for it Camp! One for luck? 

Smile I'm sorry to hear af came but the positive thing is that you have the next step planned and the tests lined up. Wishing you all the best on your journey to your bean :) 

Ciz, sounds really promising! Especially the sticky cm and cramps. 

:dust: to you all.


----------



## campn

Wanna- you've been missed! Hope everything is great! We're right behind you any day now! 

I guess I could like, get lucky :p I'm using pre-seed and (hopefully) soft cups this time, I've tried inserting it to test it and that felt so weird, I need to practice more. It's amazing the things we can put up there I'll give it that.


----------



## Flueky88

Well I'm out ladies AF came a day earlier the expected. Oh well, just glad the vitex made me O sooner :)


----------



## Smille24

I was on that thread too and remember all of the hate. We all have our struggles one way or another. This thread has been an awesome support system and I hope it continues. I also love the preggos sticking around. Other threads I've been on they split as soon as they get their bfp making you feel unimportant. I love all of your support because people are less supportive when you actually know them on a personal level. 

I was hoping to have a baby b4 the school year started but life doesn't always work that way. Maybe it's a good thing bc dd was born in June. 

Mommy- love the little bump! 

Campn- fxd it gets darker soon. I'd bd bc they can change drastically.

I'm getting a hormone panel tomorrow and within 2 wks I'll have the sonohystogram then the HSG which I'm dreading. We should know what the dr recommends the beginning of Dec. I'm ready to start this new chapter.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smille24 said:


> I was on that thread too and remember all of the hate. We all have our struggles one way or another. This thread has been an awesome support system and I hope it continues. I also love the preggos sticking around. Other threads I've been on they split as soon as they get their bfp making you feel unimportant. I love all of your support because people are less supportive when you actually know them on a personal level.
> 
> I was hoping to have a baby b4 the school year started but life doesn't always work that way. Maybe it's a good thing bc dd was born in June.
> 
> Mommy- love the little bump!
> 
> Campn- fxd it gets darker soon. I'd bd bc they can change drastically.
> 
> I'm getting a hormone panel tomorrow and within 2 wks I'll have the sonohystogram then the HSG which I'm dreading. We should know what the dr recommends the beginning of Dec. I'm ready to start this new chapter.

Everything crossed for you smile, hoping it all goes well and you'll have all the answers soon <3


----------



## jGo_18

smille - i'm really hating that that bfp didn't show and save you from the extra stuff. but i am SOO glad there is a plan in place and things are moving forward. hopefully it'll just be a gentle nudge that will lead to your bfp next try =)


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: So sorry you're out and I have everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs: I hope your medical team are proactive and supportive and that they help you on your journey.

Flueky: Sorry AF got you too :hugs:

Ciz: Those sound pretty good for 5dpo signs. Could be EPF causing you to become unwell as it lowers your immune system to stop it from attacking a little fertilised bundle. Fingers crossed for you!

Campn: Get to the bding stat!! That's an amazing progression! Seems like the month for early ovulating. Hope you catch that egg!

I love how some of you ladies are imagining what features your babies might inherit. That's a favourite TTC game of mine. I got it so wrong with our son and daughter. I imagined a little boy just like my husband and a little girl just like me. They're the complete opposite, he's the spitting image of me and she's just like her dad minus the beard :haha: who knows who the next one will look like?? Hopefully a good mix. We both have dark hair and blue eyes, so we're all quite similar to look at, though both our kids are blondes.

I am so feeling the thread love vibe with you ladies. I remember that thread too and felt equally upset by it. I was one of the BFPs and did read comments that made me feel awful, especially as I then had a chemical. I've been trying to be there for the OP of that thread since then seeing as she was in a sad place, but it was a very awkward time! TTC is such a desperate horrible thing to go through. Threads like these pull us all along together. I love you ladies! Coming back here every month is like coming back to my BnB home!

4dpo here and not much going on. *Yawn!* so bored with it all. Lots of cm the last couple of days. I won't even have implanted yet if I'm pregnant, so it can't mean anything, so it can't be a symptom, but it's annoying me, as my mind can't stop pondering!


----------



## campn

That admin also had 6 kids, so that's the part I couldn't understand... I didn't find her that supportive anyway!


----------



## trixiesmith

Smille24 said:


> I love all of your support because people are less supportive when you actually know them on a personal level.

I definitely could not have said that better. I didn't know how to put it earlier so I just didn't try lol. 



squirrel. said:


> I love how some of you ladies are imagining what features your babies might inherit. That's a favourite TTC game of mine. I got it so wrong with our son and daughter. I imagined a little boy just like my husband and a little girl just like me. They're the complete opposite, he's the spitting image of me and she's just like her dad minus the beard :haha: who knows who the next one will look like?? Hopefully a good mix. We both have dark hair and blue eyes, so we're all quite similar to look at, though both our kids are blondes.

A while back DH and I did one of those baby generator things where they take features from both of you and "design" a baby based on dominant genes, facial features, measurements, etc. We had one heck of a cute baby girl. It was one of the weirdest things I ever felt looking at the photo, almost like seeing a possible future baby. DH was like "yep, that's her. Let's make that one." lol


----------



## ciz

Any ladies here experienced a sharp ache pain in your hips front and feel it at back. The ache is also going down my thigh. Not painful just aching


----------



## magicalmom2be

Trixie &#8212; i&#8217;m like you and just want a healthy baby. I don&#8217;t care what month that baby&#8217;s born in or what sex, but I kinda do have my fx for twins! lol&#8230; But I&#8217;ll be just as happy with a singleton!

I actually wouldn&#8217;t mind having an August baby&#8230; A cute, confident little Leo!

And shout out to all the February ladies in the house! I was born Feb 9.

Campn &#8212; Glad to see that you&#8217;re hopping back in this cycle!!! Are you close to O? Last month we right next to one another. According to my OPK and temps, I O&#8217;d either yesterday or today. I used soft cups an love them! At first i used them to keep the sperm from coming out, but have been reading that it&#8217;s best to push it up against your cervix and check back every now and then to smush some more. 

Joberry &#8212; I get antsy to test during 2WW, too. I told myself this cycle I&#8217;m not testing until AF is a few days late. Sadly, I just O&#8217;d and have already made plans to test on Thanksgiving. Probably not a good idea, because I don&#8217;t want to be depressed around family if I get a BFN.

TTCBaby &#8212; FX you get that apartment! Sounds perfect&#8230;and super convenient!

Ciz &#8212; Sounds like symptoms worth noting! I&#8217;ve seen women get BFPs with those exact symptoms. Especially the pain that extends to your thigh. When do you plan to test?

Smille &#8212; Anxious to know how your doctor&#8217;s visit goes!

Flueky &#8212; Sorry that AF came! Vitex is good at regulating your cycles, so now that your cycles are more regulated, you should have your BFP soon! Fx, it will be this cycle!

beemeck &#8212; Your BFP is coming soon! I&#8217;m rooting for yours the most, love! :hugs:

More :bfp: are coming soon, ladies!!! I feel it!

Baby dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## ciz

24th I'll be 10dpo so I think that will be good time to start testing =)


----------



## campn

Magical- I remember! I haven't O yet, but it going to happen in the next few days Fx! 

TTCBABY- Yay for new places! I hope you get it, sounds like it's at an excellent location! 

Smile- I'm thinking of you Hun, but I'm glad you're on your way to get answers and a good plan that I know will lead you to a BFP! <3


Oh I wanted to weight in on the features thing! I didn't expect my DS to look the way he does. I'm Egyptian born so I've tan skin, brown eyes and dark curly hair, I thought he'd for sure look like me since I've dominant genes, but he ended up looking like my DH. He had super blue eyes at birth, they're more hazel blue now and he has ashy brown hair. The nurses at the hospital kept saying oh he looks just like your hubby, I got so mad cause hey I just pushed him out while my hubby slept on the couch :p

Here's a picture of him, he's 3 years now though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## magicalmom2be

OMG, campn! He's so cute!!! Look at those big beautiful eyes! Heartbreaker right there!


----------



## TexasRider

Just wanted to let you ladies know that I've been reading all day today. It's a ton to try and catch up on the phone lol. But I hope all of you get your BFP soon. And if you're gearing up to O I hope the TWW passes quick.
Am I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I probably didn't ovualte on clomid so now I just want my AF to come so I can move on to the next one. My husband is having some major dental work done in early December so we may not even really try that month and then in January try clomid again. The next time I take it I am going to ask for a progesterone test to confirm either yes I ovulated or no.

I thought all the things I was doing would help me understand what was going on. Instead im more confused. I should have never gotten that stupid mirena put in


----------



## magicalmom2be

TexasRider said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that I've been reading all day today. It's a ton to try and catch up on the phone lol. But I hope all of you get your BFP soon. And if you're gearing up to O I hope the TWW passes quick.
> Am I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I probably didn't ovualte on clomid so now I just want my AF to come so I can move on to the next one. My husband is having some major dental work done in early December so we may not even really try that month and then in January try clomid again. The next time I take it I am going to ask for a progesterone test to confirm either yes I ovulated or no.
> 
> I thought all the things I was doing would help me understand what was going on. Instead im more confused. I should have never gotten that stupid mirena put in

Aww Texas!! :hugs: There's still hope if AF hasn't showed. What CD / DPO are you? Some women don't get faint lines on a test until 16 DPO.


----------



## TexasRider

Im on cd 24 and originally fertility friend said I O'd in cd 14 but after my temps went below my coverline they took the crosshairs away. I did clomid this cycle cause I had two really short cycles (18 and 15 days) after having 3 normal 28-29 day cycles. So my OB thought I wasn't ovulating. And I guess I'm not... I conceived my daughter after only 2 months and now we've been trying since July which isn't that long but if I'm not ovulating there is no way I can get pregnant. It just sucks


----------



## hunni12

Soooo much to catch up on


AFM, still having that yucky cm


----------



## trixiesmith

campn - your son is gorgeous! He's sooo cute! I think what I imagine my future baby will look like will likely not be what I'm thinking now.

Texas - gonna keep my fx for you 

Hunni - sorry if I missed this, but what dpo are you, or have you tested yet? I'm inclined to think yucky cm is a good thing


----------



## Unicornwoman

Sorry Texas! Maybe the temps are just bad for some reason? Did you do OPK's as well? It's not an exact science so anything is possible until the witch shows her face.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- he is so adorable! !! Omg those eyes! My dd takes after me (much cuter though). 

Texas- I had a lot of trouble after getting mirena removed. Lots of hugs. I hope you get answers soon.

So I cancelled my bloodwork for tomorrow bc af just stopped in the afternoon then I started spotting again tonight. I have to have a full flow to be considered cd 1 and can't get bloods until cd 2-4. I think I got so stressed and overwhelmed that I caused my body to shut down. Hopefully I can schedule something tomorrow if my body decides to work.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Campn, that baby <3

He looks just like you with lighter skin


----------



## TexasRider

Unicorn- yes I had a positive OPK on cd 13. It came up straight away and my urine wasn't super concentrated. On cd 12 I had what I thought might have been positive but I wasn't sure if I read it after the time frame expired so I didn't count it. I'm going to keep temping orally till AF shows and then switch to vaginal and see if that helps some.
Smille- if I had known that stupid thing was gonna mess me up so bad I would have just taken pills instead. Did your cycles eventually even out? How long did it take?


----------



## ksquared726

Campn - That opk is almost there! I'm right behind you with Vitex too and red raspberry. I've considered maca but haven't tried it yet. And oh my goodness, your little man is a cutie!!

I feel really bad that I hardly ever comment on here. I usually only have time for a read and run, and I'm so sorry about that. But I wanted to add my love for you ladies and this thread. You ladies are wonderful and so supportive and I am cheering every single one of you on. Thank you for sharing your journeys. We're in this together! :hugs::dust:.


----------



## jalilma

Just checking in... So excited to see you all get your bfp's!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: Your little boy is adorable! Funny how genetics work. I have read many times that babies often look more like their fathers when they are born, as in our evolutionary past this might ensure the father believes the baby is his and stays around to help raise it. Fascinating thought. Both my babies have looked a lot like their father the first few months.


----------



## ciz

Same..my dd was the spit of her father when she was born. Thankfully she is starting to look abit like me now same eyes anyway lol. Funny though both her father and myself are dark hair she's dark blonde haha


----------



## gina236

I can't wait to see what my baby will look like. I think he/she will look very asian. My husband is 1/4 Chinese and as a baby he looked extremely asian. But now at 27 you only know he is part Asian if you are told, then you can kinda see it. But I feel that as a baby those features tend to take over.


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> Any ladies here experienced a sharp ache pain in your hips front and feel it at back. The ache is also going down my thigh. Not painful just aching

Yes! I got this a couple days leading up to my bfp (more specifically the ache in my thighs was what I noticed)!


----------



## jGo_18

Just a little bfp porn if you don't mind.
My frer lines are now as dark as the control line but I was pleasantly surprised to see the wondfo finally give me a significant line this morning (@15dpo) all the lines have been pretty faint since 9dpo and the it seems over night they finally got the message :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## squirrel.

Amazing progression jGo! So nice to see such beautiful BFPs.


----------



## squirrel.

Has anyone ever had significantly high amounts of cm on 3, 4 or 5dpo? Since 3dpo I've had so much cm it is very unusual for me. It's very lotiony/silky. I promised myself I wouldn't read too much into every little thing this cycle, but I seemingly can't stop myself!


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Unicorn- yes I had a positive OPK on cd 13. It came up straight away and my urine wasn't super concentrated. On cd 12 I had what I thought might have been positive but I wasn't sure if I read it after the time frame expired so I didn't count it. I'm going to keep temping orally till AF shows and then switch to vaginal and see if that helps some.
> Smille- if I had known that stupid thing was gonna mess me up so bad I would have just taken pills instead. Did your cycles eventually even out? How long did it take?

My cycles went from 60-90 days to 35-40. It took over 6 months, but everyone is different. I hope things even out for you soon, I really do.


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> I love all of the love on here! I was thinking the other day, and I know it sounds corny, but if I had never lost the baby I would have never reached out to groups like this and met so many wonderful women. It's funny how things work out.
> 
> I was on a thread earlier this year where the admin ended up quitting the thread because there were a bunch of bfps and she wasn't one of them. I can't imagine feeling that way. I know how badly I want it, so of course I want others to be able to have it even when I don't. If no one was ever falling pregnant, what would make me think that I would? The more BFPS the better - so keep 'em coming! :happydance:

oh yeah i remember Lost. that was so terrible. Was so glad when you made this one instead!



jGo_18 said:


> Just a little bfp porn if you don't mind.
> My frer lines are now as dark as the control line but I was pleasantly surprised to see the wondfo finally give me a significant line this morning (@15dpo) all the lines have been pretty faint since 9dpo and the it seems over night they finally got the message :)

yesssss!!!!! so great jgo!


----------



## Smille24

Nice progression jgo!!!!

I am going Monday now for bloodwork and a sonogram so they can check my ovaries and make sure they look healthy. I was in such a panic for nothing. They were so nice and accommodating and said it happens all the time that our bodies don't cooperate. 

I really hope if I have a boy, he looks like my dh and if it's a girl she takes after me (as far as looks). I hope whatever we have they inherit his brain, his beautiful brown eyes and his mellow demeanor.


----------



## Flueky88

Squirrel and magicalmom, thank you. 

Smile, i hope you get some answers and am very glad they were great with accommodating you. 

Jgo, i love peestick porn, particularly the bfp variety :)

I'm sorry, i really do read everyone comments. I just have a hard time keeping up.

I want to say this is a wonderful thread and am happy it is not negative. Thank you, bee for continuing this thread. :)


----------



## TexasRider

Smille im glad you're heading in the right direction. I hope my cycles get their act together soon lol. My temp was up slightly this morning but I'm not very hopeful. I just want AF to come so I can try again lol

Jgo that is some awesome progression. I guess the cheapies aren't the greatest for testing early since it takes so long to get a decent line. That's good Info to know!


----------



## trixiesmith

Smille - so glad you have a plan in place and hope you get some answers really soon

Jgo - very nice progression. bfp porn is always nice to see

I cannot wait for af to end. just a few more days. I want to be in the tww again. I've decided I'll go buy some of that raspberry leaf and maybe softcups. I may also schedule a doctor appointment to get the ball rolling and try up my odds lol


----------



## Trr

Cd9- Started my OPKs on Wednesday, all negative so far my I'm only just starting my fertile window. Feel like I'm going to miss the best times to BD because I am working the whole weekend and DH is on opposite shifts. I feel like I need to start booking time off work at o time. Hoping to have a relaxing work week though.


----------



## ajr1990

cd19 and still waiting to ovulate :wacko: def not getting enough bd in as baby(well almost 2 year old) has been fussy as can be.. not sleeping well.. not able to set him down.. not good when trying to schedule some bd in..
You think you have it hard when you try to schedule in bd with no kids... try having three children and trying to schedule some time together. dh is not home the next few days.. our good days are always tuesday/wednesday and sometimes friday. well he took an extra shift today which means he is not home at all and will not be home not he weekend. if I don't ovulate today all the past days of bd will just not count anymore and I just might not get a change to get anymore days in :( . this is just way to stressful :(


----------



## jGo_18

thanks ladies - i hope you don't mind me posting those =)

smille - i have good feelings about these doc appointments. so glad they were accommodating. sounds like you've got a proactive team and i have every faith it'll just be a little nudge to get things going!

trixie - i was religious with the raspberry leaf tea this time (as well as grapefruit juice during my fertile week). it made a HUGE difference with producing fertile CM - but i think since i was so religious with it, it probably benefited in a making for a nice lining for the bean to snuggle into. i used softcups only one of the days we did an insem and it was an earlier one (not real close to O) so i can't vouch for those really - but i know a lot of others have had success.

bee - thanks again for all you do here. i'm finding it hard to go to the pregnancy boards because i like it here so much.


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies here experienced a sharp ache pain in your hips front and feel it at back. The ache is also going down my thigh. Not painful just aching
> 
> Yes! I got this a couple days leading up to my bfp (more specifically the ache in my thighs was what I noticed)!Click to expand...

Did it feel like it was coming from hip then pulsing down kind of ache? If that makes any sense hahah. It's doing it now has been for the last half hour


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies here experienced a sharp ache pain in your hips front and feel it at back. The ache is also going down my thigh. Not painful just aching
> 
> Yes! I got this a couple days leading up to my bfp (more specifically the ache in my thighs was what I noticed)!Click to expand...
> 
> Did it feel like it was coming from hip then pulsing down kind of ache? If that makes any sense hahah. It's doing it now has been for the last half hourClick to expand...

typically it seemed to start as a regular cramp (kinda like AF) and then it would radiate down my thighs and then up into my belly. i had a bit of lower back pain - near my hips off and on too, but now i can't recall if that was at the same time as the upper thigh/groin pain.


----------



## Trr

ciz said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies here experienced a sharp ache pain in your hips front and feel it at back. The ache is also going down my thigh. Not painful just aching
> 
> Yes! I got this a couple days leading up to my bfp (more specifically the ache in my thighs was what I noticed)!Click to expand...
> 
> Did it feel like it was coming from hip then pulsing down kind of ache? If that makes any sense hahah. It's doing it now has been for the last half hourClick to expand...

My hips were killing me when i got my positive last month and my lower back was just a mess.


----------



## ciz

I don't remember having this ache pain before. I'm 6dpo so hopefully it is a good sign =) 
Kind feels like uti again but just the need to go again. 

J_go great line progression hun =) x

Trr - sending lots of luck you catch that egg x


----------



## campn

Texas - Oh no, are you charting? I'm sorry Clomid didn't work, I'd be disappointed and angry really, hopefully you start ovulating on your own <3 

Smille- That AF likes to play tricks on our souls doesn't it? I hope it starts flowing soon so you get the tests you need done soon <3 

jGo- That's a great progression!

Trr- :hugs: I hope you O soon hun, hope you've been feeling good. 

AFM- My temp spiked a LOT this morning, could I have ovulated? I didn't even get a for sure +ve yet! 
I took this test today with FMU, still not +ve, I'll wait a few hours and take another... We managed to BD last night thankfully we almost didn't in case I ovulated today.
 



Attached Files:







12277280_10153956918992697_645006543_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: apparently LH is highest in the middle of the day, from like 10am till around 4pm. I always get a darkish FMU OPK and then a positive at around noon on positive days. Hope it goes positive later.

Trr: good luck this cycle! Really hope you catch that egg!


----------



## magicalmom2be

I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx


----------



## jGo_18

magicalmom2be said:


> I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx

the drop could just be a secondary estrogen surge. i always had a bit of a dip around 3-4dpo and then it would go right back up. but when in doubt - BD!


----------



## Trr

Let's catch those eggs, ladies! 

Thank you everyone. Started BDing today just in case because cervix was high and put a soft cup in after just in case. 

Going to make my doctor give me an ultrasound and tell me if I have a follicle brewing on Monday. Luckily I go to a obgyn that is also a fertility specialist so going to pick his brain. 

I got pregnant last month with the soft cups so I'm using them again. So I am feeling okay with this cycle so far. As long as I ovulate i think I am in a good place to conceive this month. I am watching my cervix position and cm like a hawk. Poor DH is basically a piece of meat this month.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn yes I'm charting using fertility friend and here is my craptastic chart... I changed the settings to OPK sensor so that's why there is only one red line. Idk for sure if clomid worked or not. I did at least have a positive OPK this month. Guess I'm going to have to wait it out and see if I ovulated and my temp didn't reflect it for some reason
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squirrel.

Texas sorry you don't think the clomid worked. Sometimes temps can we all over the place even after ovulating. For some reason charting doesn't work for everyone. Hope you did ovulate and your BFP is right round the corner.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Squirrel that's weird casue I read most often positives are between 2-4 pm! I did them at 4 this time. 

With dd I did them at 8 pm.


----------



## jGo_18

my doc said between 2-4p ... good thing i didn't listen and tested more than once a day because my first positive was at 6p AFTER testing at 2p and getting a negative


----------



## squirrel.

Maybe I remembered wrong about the 10am thing. I do always have stronger tests from noon onwards though.

OT: Ugh, three helicopters circling for the past 20mins. Unnerving!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

jGo_18 said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx
> 
> the drop could just be a secondary estrogen surge. i always had a bit of a dip around 3-4dpo and then it would go right back up. but when in doubt - BD!Click to expand...

I always have a dip around 3 dpo, too, but my temp would have risen to confirm O. In this case, my temps have not risen at all...not even a little (for a few days). Then, it just dips.

LH surge was confirmed with blazing positives from ICs AND my CB digital a few days ago. But no rise.


----------



## jGo_18

magicalmom2be said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx
> 
> the drop could just be a secondary estrogen surge. i always had a bit of a dip around 3-4dpo and then it would go right back up. but when in doubt - BD!Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a dip around 3 dpo, too, but my temp would have risen to confirm O. In this case, my temps have not risen at all...not even a little (for a few days). Then, it just dips.
> 
> LH surge was confirmed with blazing positives from ICs AND my CB digital a few days ago. But no rise.Click to expand...

did you maybe O on cd13 & catch the end of your surge the next day? just looking at that dip you had then just before your positive opk... but since your pre-o temps were higher, ff may be struggling with cross hairs.


----------



## squirrel.

Magical: It might be that your body tried to ovulate with the surge, but for whatever reason it didn't happen. Have you ever had long or irregular cycles before?


----------



## campn

I'm in a pickle now. The temp rise and my almost +ve opk makes me think I may have ovulated already... Which is going to be early for me. I don't know! I'll take another opk in an hour (trying to hold my pee) and see! 

If in case I did O yesterday, do you think I'd catch that egg? We only BD twice this cycle! Ughhh!


----------



## magicalmom2be

jGo_18 said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx
> 
> the drop could just be a secondary estrogen surge. i always had a bit of a dip around 3-4dpo and then it would go right back up. but when in doubt - BD!Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a dip around 3 dpo, too, but my temp would have risen to confirm O. In this case, my temps have not risen at all...not even a little (for a few days). Then, it just dips.
> 
> LH surge was confirmed with blazing positives from ICs AND my CB digital a few days ago. But no rise.Click to expand...
> 
> did you maybe O on cd13 & catch the end of your surge the next day? just looking at that dip you had then just before your positive opk... but since your pre-o temps were higher, ff may be struggling with cross hairs.Click to expand...

Hmm... that's a thought! But I thought O always happens AFTER the surge, 12-48 hours after. I used both ICs and digital on CD13...both negative. Then on CD14, they were negative in the afternoon, but blazing positive later that night. 

Then 4 hours after I got positive OPKs, I felt strong O pains on my left side. This is sooooo mind boggling! :wacko:

I think I'm gonna pull out my OPKs and test twice a day to see if I catch another surge. Just in case....


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> I'm in a pickle now. The temp rise and my almost +ve opk makes me think I may have ovulated already... Which is going to be early for me. I don't know! I'll take another opk in an hour (trying to hold my pee) and see!
> 
> If in case I did O yesterday, do you think I'd catch that egg? We only BD twice this cycle! Ughhh!

if youd O yesterday - your bd's look good! maybe just get one more in today to be sure to cover the whole window.


----------



## squirrel.

I agree with jGo campn. Your timing is looking great for two days before O and the day of O. Get one more in today, which could be the day after O and it looks pretty good.


----------



## jGo_18

magicalmom2be said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was in the two week wait, but my temps are failing me! Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx
> 
> the drop could just be a secondary estrogen surge. i always had a bit of a dip around 3-4dpo and then it would go right back up. but when in doubt - BD!Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a dip around 3 dpo, too, but my temp would have risen to confirm O. In this case, my temps have not risen at all...not even a little (for a few days). Then, it just dips.
> 
> LH surge was confirmed with blazing positives from ICs AND my CB digital a few days ago. But no rise.Click to expand...
> 
> did you maybe O on cd13 & catch the end of your surge the next day? just looking at that dip you had then just before your positive opk... but since your pre-o temps were higher, ff may be struggling with cross hairs.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... that's a thought! But I thought O always happens AFTER the surge, 12-48 hours after. I used both ICs and digital on CD13...both negative. Then on CD14, they were negative in the afternoon, but blazing positive later that night.
> 
> Then 4 hours after I got positive OPKs, I felt strong O pains on my left side. This is sooooo mind boggling! :wacko:
> 
> I think I'm gonna pull out my OPKs and test twice a day to see if I catch another surge. Just in case....Click to expand...

i'd agree - keep testing, just in case. but like anything - opks, temps, etc... they aren't an exact science. i've read many times that temping is much more accurate in determining if O happened... so who knows! but, to be on the safe side, maybe test a few more days and sneak in some extra bding.


----------



## ajr1990

Hey congrats! just noticed you got your bfp


----------



## campn

Any of these look positive? The top one is yesterday, the two bottom ones are today's. 

I'll BD today too just in case. I've never been this confused.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jGo_18

ajr1990 said:


> Hey congrats! just noticed you got your bfp

thank you!


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> Any of these look positive? The top one is yesterday, the two bottom ones are today's.
> 
> I'll BD today too just in case. I've never been this confused.

that bottom one is awfully close.... i'd test again tonight & tmrw... maybe be ready to BD today and tmrw just to cover it!


----------



## ajr1990

so frustrated. finally got around to checking cervix today and I'm confused a little.
yesterday I had tons of EWCM and cervix was def high, super soft and open. Today med VERY FIRM and closed(and dry!). 
I never got a + OPK AND my temp went down little more today. 
I'm assuming this means I ovulated.. which I'm OK with but what gives with the temp not up? cervix is def VERY different and totally dry in there today. I am about 99.9% sure ovulation already happen.. 
Thoughts?


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Any of these look positive? The top one is yesterday, the two bottom ones are today's.
> 
> I'll BD today too just in case. I've never been this confused.

I've been getting CLOSE ones too but I never got a positive .. so I'm right there with you. You chart?
I think I might have ovulated but I never got a + and my temp went down.


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> Any of these look positive? The top one is yesterday, the two bottom ones are today's.
> 
> I'll BD today too just in case. I've never been this confused.

They look super close! So close that in 6 to 8 hours, they will probably be SUPER positive!

Usually when mine look like the bottom one, it is the afternoon, and by night time, I'll take another one and it's super positive. (darker than the control line)


----------



## gina236

ajr1990 said:


> so frustrated. finally got around to checking cervix today and I'm confused a little.
> yesterday I had tons of EWCM and cervix was def high, super soft and open. Today med VERY FIRM and closed(and dry!).
> I never got a + OPK AND my temp went down little more today.
> I'm assuming this means I ovulated.. which I'm OK with but what gives with the temp not up? cervix is def VERY different and totally dry in there today. I am about 99.9% sure ovulation already happen..
> Thoughts?

I'm having the opposite. I just finished bleeding and my cervix is softer than it has ever been. I'm so confused. Maybe your thermometer was off this morning? Everything else sounds like you already O'd. Temping is supposed to make it easier to know that you O'd, not more confusing lol.


----------



## campn

Girls... Things got taken care of :thumbup: good thing DH has every other Friday off, and we dropped off DS at the grandparents for the weekend since it's our 5 year anniversary, so as soon as we were home I pulled out the inner porn star I've inside... I used preseed and soft cups so hopefully this works. 

I'll take another OPK at night and see if I get a +ve. I'm almost in the TWW finally!


----------



## jGo_18

That a girl camp!! And happy anniversary!


----------



## ajr1990

gina236 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> so frustrated. finally got around to checking cervix today and I'm confused a little.
> yesterday I had tons of EWCM and cervix was def high, super soft and open. Today med VERY FIRM and closed(and dry!).
> I never got a + OPK AND my temp went down little more today.
> I'm assuming this means I ovulated.. which I'm OK with but what gives with the temp not up? cervix is def VERY different and totally dry in there today. I am about 99.9% sure ovulation already happen..
> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm having the opposite. I just finished bleeding and my cervix is softer than it has ever been. I'm so confused. Maybe your thermometer was off this morning? Everything else sounds like you already O'd. Temping is supposed to make it easier to know that you O'd, not more confusing lol.Click to expand...

Well geeze now I'm even more confused cervix is still hard but now i have lots of ewcm. I just don't know how much longer I can actively ttc anymore .. I'm drained and so tired of all this :(


----------



## gina236

ajr1990 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> so frustrated. finally got around to checking cervix today and I'm confused a little.
> yesterday I had tons of EWCM and cervix was def high, super soft and open. Today med VERY FIRM and closed(and dry!).
> I never got a + OPK AND my temp went down little more today.
> I'm assuming this means I ovulated.. which I'm OK with but what gives with the temp not up? cervix is def VERY different and totally dry in there today. I am about 99.9% sure ovulation already happen..
> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm having the opposite. I just finished bleeding and my cervix is softer than it has ever been. I'm so confused. Maybe your thermometer was off this morning? Everything else sounds like you already O'd. Temping is supposed to make it easier to know that you O'd, not more confusing lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Well geeze now I'm even more confused cervix is still hard but now i have lots of ewcm. I just don't know how much longer I can actively ttc anymore .. I'm drained and so tired of all this :(Click to expand...

I'm right there with you. If this month doesn't work I think I'm done. I'll be finding a doctor that will do some blood tests and make sure everything is okay before I continue. I am so sick of all of it, and the money I've spent on all this ttc stuff.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- happy anniversary! I sometimes have big temp rises, then it drops again. That opk is VERY close, I'd image positive either later tonight or tomorrow. Mine are always stronger around 2pm also.

Dh has 10% motility, so not sure if softcups would help, but we did try them. I liked using them just bc there's no mess to clean up after bding. If we do try this cycle I have 2 left and will definitely use them again.


----------



## jGo_18

Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!


----------



## campn

Gina and Ajr- I completely understand! I've even thought of not coming on BnB anymore cause I felt like its a shame that I'm still not pregnant and how it feels like I'm a failure somehow? But I think it's all going to be worth it once we get pregnant, we won't care how hard it was or how long it took. When I had DS I said I was done cause it was so much work, but now I wanna do it again and all those hard times suddenly don't matter at all. 

Ajr- I think you may have not ovulated after all? You almost did but then your body decided to wait? Did you go through any stress? Take ibuprofen? I know these things can delay ovulation. 

Smille- I think they're going to help! At least keep the ones who have the chance inside!? I wonder is his condition reversible? I know my brother had low motility but it was fixed with a surgery. He has 2 boys now!


----------



## squirrel.

I'll be going to a doctor if this cycle doesn't work too. I had an appointment booked after my last period, but we moved at the same time and I couldn't make it. My worry is that it was so easy the last two times and this time we're struggling, so I worry something may have happened to either of us since we conceived Isla.


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!

Thanks jgo. I try to stay positive. I feel like I would be okay if I was just not getting pregnant, but getting pregnant and losing it multiple times is taking a toll on me. I want that bfp for christmas so if it doesn't happen I am definitely taking a step back. I was so excited to try at first but after 8 months I'm just so fed up. And today my DH got harassed by a coworker about us having a baby -_-


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!

thank you and I do try to relax. Just frustrated with trying to schedule bd with having three kids already and dh crazy work schedule. up until cd 15 or so I was not even thinking of ttc at all, keep busy for sure. just when it gets to middle of cycle is when the stress comes in and even begging dh to take a few days off just so we can get a few bd in is hard. he works a lot and the worst and most stressful thing is RIGHT around O like starting a day before to a week after, my milk supply DRIES up which means my youngest is super clingy, does not let me set up down, he 'nurses' non stop.. it's hard to find even 5 min to get bd in. the second we set him down he is up screaming and wanting to nurse. this cycle is just to stressful :( Got lucky last cycle for some reason my milk supply did not drop.. but this cycle not so lucky.. breast are deflated..milk dried up = super cranky non sleeping baby :nope:


----------



## jGo_18

gina236 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!
> 
> Thanks jgo. I try to stay positive. I feel like I would be okay if I was just not getting pregnant, but getting pregnant and losing it multiple times is taking a toll on me. I want that bfp for christmas so if it doesn't happen I am definitely taking a step back. I was so excited to try at first but after 8 months I'm just so fed up. And today my DH got harassed by a coworker about us having a baby -_-Click to expand...

I can't relate to the losses (at least not so far), so I can't say I understand... But I do understand feeling like the deck was stacked against us. Many hugs to you - this journey is a hard one, but it will be worth it.


----------



## gina236

campn said:


> Gina and Ajr- I completely understand! I've even thought of not coming on BnB anymore cause I felt like its a shame that I'm still not pregnant and how it feels like I'm a failure somehow? But I think it's all going to be worth it once we get pregnant, we won't care how hard it was or how long it took. When I had DS I said I was done cause it was so much work, but now I wanna do it again and all those hard times suddenly don't matter at all.
> 
> Ajr- I think you may have not ovulated after all? You almost did but then your body decided to wait? Did you go through any stress? Take ibuprofen? I know these things can delay ovulation.
> 
> Smille- I think they're going to help! At least keep the ones who have the chance inside!? I wonder is his condition reversible? I know my brother had low motility but it was fixed with a surgery. He has 2 boys now!

Thanks campn, I'm glad I'm not alone. It will definitely be worth it


----------



## jGo_18

ajr1990 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!
> 
> thank you and I do try to relax. Just frustrated with trying to schedule bd with having three kids already and dh crazy work schedule. up until cd 15 or so I was not even thinking of ttc at all, keep busy for sure. just when it gets to middle of cycle is when the stress comes in and even begging dh to take a few days off just so we can get a few bd in is hard. he works a lot and the worst and most stressful thing is RIGHT around O like starting a day before to a week after, my milk supply DRIES up which means my youngest is super clingy, does not let me set up down, he 'nurses' non stop.. it's hard to find even 5 min to get bd in. the second we set him down he is up screaming and wanting to nurse. this cycle is just to stressful :( Got lucky last cycle for some reason my milk supply did not drop.. but this cycle not so lucky.. breast are deflated..milk dried up = super cranky non sleeping baby :nope:Click to expand...

It always felt like chaos here too... But I didn't have the addition of a nursing kiddo. :hugs: one of these times it'll just all line up and you won't realize it until after its all said and done - I hope that time is so soon!


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: I meant to mention in my post that you're being such a lovely cheerleader for us. Thanks for that


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> jGo: I meant to mention in my post that you're being such a lovely cheerleader for us. Thanks for that

Aww :) I try. You've all been there for me - I owe you ladies so much! It's the least I can do, to try and cheer you all on! I can't wait to see everyone's bfps!


----------



## squirrel.

Have you guys seen this?

https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#

It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.

It looks good though.


----------



## gina236

squirrel. said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#
> 
> It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.
> 
> It looks good though.

I have seen that. Definitely looks interesting. I'm thinking it probably just has a calendar where you enter you lmp and it calculates like most ovulation calendars. It would be cool if it tracked other things though.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You make me laugh Campn, bring out that inner pornstar!!! Happy Anniversary <3 

Rooting for all of you ladies, I'm sorry that some are frustrated. I know TTC can get real stressful. Like Jgo said, you'll all have those BFP's sooner than later!!!


----------



## squirrel.

gina236 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#
> 
> It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.
> 
> It looks good though.
> 
> I have seen that. Definitely looks interesting. I'm thinking it probably just has a calendar where you enter you lmp and it calculates like most ovulation calendars. It would be cool if it tracked other things though.Click to expand...

Yeah you're probably right, I hadn't thought of that. It would be amazing if it did track temp or otherwise to take the strain off us TTCers. I'd love a little gizmo to tell me "You're about to ovulate, jump on your husband!"


----------



## jGo_18

it's a little spendy - but i'd highly recommend looking into the Ovacue monitor. I invested in that and let me tell you - the prediction element of it is SO helpful. If you wanna know more - i'd be happy to indulge, otherwise take a look at their website. There is an oral and vaginal monitor that each read electrolytes to predict (the oral monitor does this) and then confirm O (vaginal does this). they also just released a thermometer to go with the other two pieces so you can put everything in one place.


----------



## ajr1990

jGo_18 said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ajr & Gina - I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so defeated. I can relate - I wanted to throw in the towel... I would've loved the option to ntnp but since that wasn't an option that would ever result in a baby, I had to stick it out. I did take a step back tho, tested less, focused my mind elsewhere, and if I spent any time thinking about our journey - I made myself repeat how grateful I was that we can try and that it would eventually work. It sounds silly, but I think forcing myself to change my mindset really helped me relax (& ultimately find success). Your bfps are coming - I know it!
> 
> thank you and I do try to relax. Just frustrated with trying to schedule bd with having three kids already and dh crazy work schedule. up until cd 15 or so I was not even thinking of ttc at all, keep busy for sure. just when it gets to middle of cycle is when the stress comes in and even begging dh to take a few days off just so we can get a few bd in is hard. he works a lot and the worst and most stressful thing is RIGHT around O like starting a day before to a week after, my milk supply DRIES up which means my youngest is super clingy, does not let me set up down, he 'nurses' non stop.. it's hard to find even 5 min to get bd in. the second we set him down he is up screaming and wanting to nurse. this cycle is just to stressful :( Got lucky last cycle for some reason my milk supply did not drop.. but this cycle not so lucky.. breast are deflated..milk dried up = super cranky non sleeping baby :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It always felt like chaos here too... But I didn't have the addition of a nursing kiddo. :hugs: one of these times it'll just all line up and you won't realize it until after its all said and done - I hope that time is so soon!Click to expand...

Yeah this cycle has been challenging. First the hcg was cancelled due to tech taking day off(ugh) then DH has taken two night off to get bd in but baby has been so fussy it was for nothing :( oh well, nothing more I can do. I will try to get up at 2am to try and bd tonigh but honestly I'm so tired baby was up at 3


----------



## magicalmom2be

jGo_18 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> jGo: I meant to mention in my post that you're being such a lovely cheerleader for us. Thanks for that
> 
> Aww :) I try. You've all been there for me - I owe you ladies so much! It's the least I can do, to try and cheer you all on! I can't wait to see everyone's bfps!Click to expand...

I agree, jGo! You're the best! :hugs:


----------



## AngelOb

squirrel. said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#
> 
> It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.
> 
> It looks good though.

I have one. It goes based on when you put your lmp and takes the average based on previous cycles. I love my leaf for sure though.


----------



## squirrel.

AngelOb said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#
> 
> It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.
> 
> It looks good though.
> 
> I have one. It goes based on when you put your lmp and takes the average based on previous cycles. I love my leaf for sure though.Click to expand...

Thanks for filling us in. Not as technologically amazing as I thought then :haha: but it does look amazing. I love the bracelet version. How much was it if you don't mind me asking? And also, does it have a step counter?

Also jGo, I don't think you can get Ovacue in the UK, but it does sound good.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Smille24 &#8211; Sorry you had to cancel! Any kind of delay during TTC can make the whole process feel like it&#8217;s going to be an eternity to that BFP! I'd love to go to a specialist to speed this whole process up, but haven't quite made it there in my mind yet.

TexasRider &#8211; I&#8217;m thinking of switching to vaginal temping next month, too. Not sure it will make much of a difference, since I&#8217;ve been able to pinpoint O (up until THIS cycle), but I love to switch things up! Like you, I had to use the override feature on FF, because my temps have been a little tricky post-O. I&#8217;m starting to think it was the Mucinex I took during O that&#8217;s affecting my temps. 

Ksquared &#8211; I&#8217;m like you with reading and running. At least you&#8217;re here in spirit! We all need as much support as we can get. We&#8217;re here for you as well, love!

Squirrel &#8211; Interesting thought on the evolution of babies looking just like their father&#8217;s when they come out! As far as CM&#8230; my CM NEVER dries up. NEVER! Always creamy. And I&#8217;m super healthy. This makes it hard for me to use CM as a fertility predictor. As far as OPK positives&#8230; I always get positives in the evening. Faint positives in the morning/afternoon.

jGo_18 &#8211; Nice how dark the lines have gotten! You&#8217;ve got a nice sticky bean there! If I have to go into next cycle, I&#8217;ll have to try the raspberry leaf tea and grapefruit juice, especially if it makes a nice lining! Which grapefruit juice &#8211; red/pink or white?

Trixie &#8211; AF will be over before you know it! Raspberry leaf tea and softcups may just do the trick! I just started soft cups this cycle and really think I&#8217;ve increased my chances. Fx for you this cycle!

Trr & Ajr &#8211; Hope you ladies are able to get some quality babymaking BD in with those conflicting schedules! And Ajr&#8230; Poor DS!!! And Trr&#8230; Poor DH aka piece of meat! I know that&#8217;s what my DP has become, admittingly. :blush:

Campn &#8211; If you O&#8217;d yesterday, you BD&#8217;d in perfect timing, but I believe there&#8217;s still a strong chance that you will O in a couple of days. Keep BDing and pulling out that inner pornstar! And happy anniversary, love!


----------



## jGo_18

magicalmom2be said:


> jGo_18  Nice how dark the lines have gotten! Youve got a nice sticky bean there! If I have to go into next cycle, Ill have to try the raspberry leaf tea and grapefruit juice, especially if it makes a nice lining! Which grapefruit juice  red/pink or white?

personally, i only like Simply Grapefruit - which is pink. i noticed a little change just with the juice, but when i got that tea in there... wonderful things happened! for the tea i used Yogi brand - Women's Raspberry Leaf. it's not a great flavor, but well worth doing a couple cups a day. i would start drinking a cup a day from CD1 until usually CD11 and then up it to 2-3 cups until i confirmed O. then stopped.
i've switched to Yogi brand's Mother-to-Be tea now because i was so happy with the results. i really like most of their teas tho (i can't really have any of them now as some herbals aren't good for pregnancy).


----------



## magicalmom2be

jGo_18 said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> jGo_18  Nice how dark the lines have gotten! Youve got a nice sticky bean there! If I have to go into next cycle, Ill have to try the raspberry leaf tea and grapefruit juice, especially if it makes a nice lining! Which grapefruit juice  red/pink or white?
> 
> personally, i only like Simply Grapefruit - which is pink. i noticed a little change just with the juice, but when i got that tea in there... wonderful things happened! for the tea i used Yogi brand - Women's Raspberry Leaf. it's not a great flavor, but well worth doing a couple cups a day. i would start drinking a cup a day from CD1 until usually CD11 and then up it to 2-3 cups until i confirmed O. then stopped.
> i've switched to Yogi brand's Mother-to-Be tea now because i was so happy with the results. i really like most of their teas tho (i can't really have any of them now as some herbals aren't good for pregnancy).Click to expand...

I've always loved Yogi brand teas! I love the little messages on the tea bag leaflet. I used to drink Woman's Energy to help regulate my cycles. I once had Raspberry leaf in bulk, but used it all for my vaginal steam baths. 

I was a fan of grapefruit juice years ago as a weight loss aid. I like white or red/pink. I just wonder which works best.


----------



## campn

Ladies that used soft cups, do you put it right after BD? Also how long do you leave it in there? 

I don't think I ovulated honestly, maybe today's temperature spike was a random thing, I usually cramp a little on O day and I got zero cramps yesterday, and none today either.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ajr the cervix moves and changes many times during the course of a day. I found out because I didn't know. I was having the same issue you are. When trying for dd I got up and checked. That was that. It didn't change a ton. Same time every day. This time ttc was nuts. I had to check all day and just recorded the most fertile position and cm I found. So annoying but my cervix is apparently shot since having dd. And the position is STILL low even being ten weeks. Hasn't risen yet. Which makes dtd incredibly uncomfortable for me.


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> Ladies that used soft cups, do you put it right after BD? Also how long do you leave it in there?
> 
> I don't think I ovulated honestly, maybe today's temperature spike was a random thing, I usually cramp a little on O day and I got zero cramps yesterday, and none today either.

I put mine in right after BD. Some ladies do it while still laying in the bed, but I get up and go to the restroom. I try "scraping" my walls as I push it up to collect any sperm that may not already be far up. Then when it's positioned carefully, I smush the plastic part again my cervix. 

I leave mine in for several hours to be sure. Some take it out within an hour or so.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Oh! Then I lay back down and have an orgasm after inserting the soft cup. Helps suck the sperm into your uterus.


----------



## Trr

Campn- I totally agree with magical. I bring mine with me to the bedroom and slide it in while I'm still laying down. Keep it in overnight if we bd at night or for a couple hours if in the AM but I smoosh it against my cervix at least once an hour. 

I watched a documentary about the importance of the female orgasm and it said that it helps to suck the sperm into the uterus so couldn't hurt to get yours after he finishes. 

Good luck!


----------



## trixiesmith

Wow. Soooo much to catch up on. It's so hard reading it all on a phone screen.

Sending well wishes and positive vibes to those feeling frustrated or fed up with TTC. I understand it all and your frustrations sound like stuff I never say out loud. Thank goodness for everyone else on here who understands it all as well and is always so supportive. I know it will happen soon and I'll get to see some of your bfps. :hugs:

For those with + opk's or almost +s, or temping issues, sending baby dust and keeping my fx that you all catch or caught those eggys. 

Thanks ladies for the tea and grapefruit brands and suggestions for using the soft cups. I likely would have asked tomorrow on my shopping excursion what you ladies recommend. 

Afm: DH and I have agreed, after a major misunderstanding today, that I'll go to my doctor and go buy the tea and soft cups tomorrow. Soo I have an appointment for next Thursday with my doc. I have a feeling I'll either end up crying or shouting for them to just help me already. I cannot wait to try again. I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Campn- I totally agree with magical. I bring mine with me to the bedroom and slide it in while I'm still laying down. Keep it in overnight if we bd at night or for a couple hours if in the AM but I smoosh it against my cervix at least once an hour.
> 
> I watched a documentary about the importance of the female orgasm and it said that it helps to suck the sperm into the uterus so couldn't hurt to get yours after he finishes.
> 
> Good luck!

Thank you magical and Trr! I've been keeping them on my night stand with the preseed. I didn't know if I should wait a little to put the soft cup, didn't want one of his guys to be left behind :p but hey, you snooze, you lose! 

Trr, I hope you're doing good hun, I've been thinking of you a lot! <3

Trix- I completely understand, I think feeling helpless is healthy cause it makes you that much human and I think that's when everything falls into place. I hope you get answers, and solutions that are easy to do! 

jGo, wanna, TTCBABY- I wanted to thank you ladies for sticking around and giving us so much support! That's so so sweet of you and I want you to know how appreciated you are! 

AFM- waiting for that positive opk! Now DS with the grandparents, I don't know what to do with my self or my time, but I've enjoyed pop corn with out tiny sticky hands in the bowl, so I call it a success!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Gina and Ajr- I completely understand! I've even thought of not coming on BnB anymore cause I felt like its a shame that I'm still not pregnant and how it feels like I'm a failure somehow? But I think it's all going to be worth it once we get pregnant, we won't care how hard it was or how long it took. When I had DS I said I was done cause it was so much work, but now I wanna do it again and all those hard times suddenly don't matter at all.
> 
> Ajr- I think you may have not ovulated after all? You almost did but then your body decided to wait? Did you go through any stress? Take ibuprofen? I know these things can delay ovulation.
> 
> Smille- I think they're going to help! At least keep the ones who have the chance inside!? I wonder is his condition reversible? I know my brother had low motility but it was fixed with a surgery. He has 2 boys now!

I know a SA can change every few months and they might get better, but this is going based on his last results. If it comes back bad, he'll need to see the urologist for a solution. Usually with low motility they can do a procedure called IUI where they inject the sperm in your uterus so they don't have to travel so far. I'm hoping after all of these tests that's what the doc will recommend.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Ladies that used soft cups, do you put it right after BD? Also how long do you leave it in there?
> 
> I don't think I ovulated honestly, maybe today's temperature spike was a random thing, I usually cramp a little on O day and I got zero cramps yesterday, and none today either.

I had it handy and put it in as soon as he was done. I left it in most of the night while I slept.


----------



## AngelOb

squirrel. said:


> AngelOb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/?utm_term...th+Toddlers&utm_content=pp_o3_vibrates_beech#
> 
> It says it tracks your menstrual cycle, but doesn't give any information on how. I'm intrigued. I'm wondering if it takes your BBT or your mean temp across a day... otherwise I'm really not sure.
> 
> It looks good though.
> 
> I have one. It goes based on when you put your lmp and takes the average based on previous cycles. I love my leaf for sure though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for filling us in. Not as technologically amazing as I thought then :haha: but it does look amazing. I love the bracelet version. How much was it if you don't mind me asking? And also, does it have a step counter?
> 
> Also jGo, I don't think you can get Ovacue in the UK, but it does sound good.Click to expand...

I bought the silver one it was about $120 about the same as a fitbit so I look at it as a more stylish fitness tracker. It came with the bracelet and a necklace so you can wear it either way


----------



## ajr1990

I just read this, have you? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html


----------



## Smille24

magicalmom2be said:


> Smille24  Sorry you had to cancel! Any kind of delay during TTC can make the whole process feel like its going to be an eternity to that BFP! I'd love to go to a specialist to speed this whole process up, but haven't quite made it there in my mind yet.

I rescheduled for Monday. Yesterday af didn't know what it wanted to do lol. I am not mentally there yet either, but I am at the same time. I'm still in denial that we need help even though we know at least my dh's issues. At the same time it's been 2 yrs and it should've happened by now if we could do it on our own. It's tough to swallow, but I feel like we're on the right track. Once things get moving, I'm sure I'll feel more relief than anxiety.


----------



## ksquared726

You guys, I'm getting kinda excited now that everyone has positive things to say about preseed, soft cups and red raspberry! I haven't had ewcm yet so I don't think o is close yet, but I felt in a really good mood today and I just feel like I'm starting to shift into the fertile window. CD 15 today so maybe, just maybe, I'll o earlier than the last 2 cycles. 

Thank you, Jgo, for detailing what you did with red raspberry. I have the capsules and I read conflicting information about how long to take it during your cycle. Last cycle my lining was crap based on how light my supposed "heavy" AF days were, so I am determined to get a nice soft lining for a bean. I was worried about stopping during the tww and messing things up, but you're proof that that method does the trick!

And I have my new soft cup and preseed at the ready. And with Vitex helping me O earlier (hopefully), I feel like I'm doing all I can. I've also been exercising every day for nearly 2 weeks straight so far. Also DH downloaded Glow on his phone so he knows when it's go time so it's not a surprise when he's tired and mentally checked out. Can't believe if I hadn't lost my first I would be approaching 7 months. But it'll all be worth it once I get my rainbow!


----------



## ajr1990

So confused. I ALWAYS get creamy cm after ovulation , and always ovulate between 17-19. Cd 20 today and I still have not gotten a + opk. I had a temp rise this am and thought possible ovulation yesterday but this am I had tons of very stretchy ewcm. I was not able to bd yesterday but jumped DH at 4:30am this am. Can you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## squirrel.

Ajr: thanks for posting that link. It was really interesting to read. I was particularly interested in the part where it said couples shouldn't limit sex in the fertile window (which I took to mean every other day) unless there is a medical reason to do so. I've been wondering which is better - every day or every other day. Sorry you're getting g confusing signs from your body about whether you've ovulated or not. It can be such a frustrating time! Have you ever ovulated late before? 

Smile: it's understandable that you're feeling nervous and like you say, it's acknowledging that something isn't quite right which is so hard. It's not the same, but the first time we approached doctors about our suspicions that our beautiful little one-year-old boy was autistic and to have them agree that there were concerns and then refer us to specialists, was without a doubt way harder than privately keeping our concerns to ourselves. When they acknowledged that his development was a concern, it all poured down on top of me in this terrible grief. I hope that once you get seen you will feel reassured by them and that they try everything they can to help figure out what's going on.

Angel: Thanks for that, I think I'll get one for myself as a Christmas present.

6dpo today and still not much going on. I had a heavy full feeling in my lower abdomen when I woke up, almost cramping but not quite. That's gone away now though and now I feel normal.


----------



## praying4no2

Trixie and Smile. Good luck with your doctor visits. Any step forward is bringing you closer to your BFP.

Should you take red raspberry if you already have regular cycles? 

AFM BFN this morning. Will test again Monday.


----------



## ajr1990

I thought it was a good read too. In the last 7 months of tracking, no, never later then cd19. But every month I always turn to creamy cm right after ovulation. So with so much ewcm this am I just don't know now about the temp shift. Still negative opk almost no second line at all, soooo faint.


----------



## ajr1990

I think if there is still ewcm, no ovulation, still fertile.. Right?! You don't get ewcm a day after ovulation would you? Even with a temp rise?


----------



## campn

Ajr- that's so confusing! Usually with ewcm I'd get some kind of a line. I still get some ewcm after ovulation but it's usually so little. I'm guessing you didn't ovulate yet looking at your chart.


----------



## magicalmom2be

ajr1990 said:


> I think if there is still ewcm, no ovulation, still fertile.. Right?! You don't get ewcm a day after ovulation would you? Even with a temp rise?

Hey ajr! You indeed are still fertile! Sounds like you're one of the lucky ones that has ewcm their entire fertile period!!! Is your ewcm clear and stretchy like snot?


----------



## ajr1990

magicalmom2be said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> I think if there is still ewcm, no ovulation, still fertile.. Right?! You don't get ewcm a day after ovulation would you? Even with a temp rise?
> 
> Hey ajr! You indeed are still fertile! Sounds like you're one of the lucky ones that has ewcm their entire fertile period!!! Is your ewcm clear and stretchy like snot?Click to expand...

yes totally clear and very stretchy. Just checked again right now and tons of super scratchy ewcm still. cervix feels med, not soft but is very high. I guess just delayed ovulation this month or maybe I will not even ovulate at all.. will see I guess over the next few days. wow the wait just got even longer. sheesh lol


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies! 

I'm going to try desperately to catch up. yesterday was a non stop day at work with client appts and meetings - phew. 

camp - I was totally going to say that you hadn't o'ed yet. my temps were way up the 2 days before O which they normally aren't. so I wasn't surprised to see your temp drop today. looks like O is today or tomorrow for you! happy anniversary! enjoy your cutie-free time with DH - loved the baby pic! I am always wondering about our future baby. with DH being from india and very dark and me being the whitest white girl that ever existed, it could be an interesting mix. although I always imagine that it will look just like him....but your little one is giving me hope that I might have a mini me afterall :winkwink:

ajr - I took a screenshot on my phone that I'll post after this one about getting fertile cm after o - so you just never know unfortunately. i always get my watery cm in the days following o, but don't input it on ff cause i hate the dotted chs. Good luck Bding - I wish I had 3 precious little ones that made bding hard. heck, even just one! I know it's frustrating but don't forget what a lovely blessing they are :flower:

magical - I am like you in that I never have a day without CM lol. I hope your temps cooperate a little more for you - mine drove me nuts this month too!

texas - I'm wondering if it could be an issue with progesterone. All signs really seemed to point to you o'ing on day 14...could the low temps be due to a progesterone deficiency? could make sense since I believe mirena suppresses those hormones. the first month I temped, my post o temps were barely higher than pre o so I looked a lot of stuff up and saw that. they get better every month - the farther away I get from all of the trauma my body went through with my last pregnancy, so keep on it and don't be afraid to demand answers from your docs! 

squirrel - thanks for your info about the summer babies. I'm actually an early childhood specialist and am way over confident about my future kids' school readiness lol. I was more thinking about the social aspect of them being the youngest as they get older. my good friend in school was born aug 1 and was way behind us on driving, hitting puberty, etc. we always lovingly teased her too. she's still one of my close friends to this day and now we are all jealous that she is almost a year younger than us - but that wasn't the case then! but looks like we are cycle buddies again - you are just one day ahead of me :hugs:

trixie - love your positive attitude. I always support demanding some answers from docs. I think it's ridic how long they want us to wait otherwise. 

angel - thanks for the info on the leaf. I wish my iwatch did more for tracking my cycles - I'm surprised it doesn't.

ksquared - good to see you again! hoping O is just around the corner for you. looks like you are being super proactive. It is SO hard as your due date approaches. I'm almost exactly one month away and dreading it. :hugs:

hi to everyone else! I'll read back again and make sure I didn't miss anyone's update!

afm - 5dpo. going fast due to busyness. can STILL feel residual o pain on right side when I pee - like bladder is pressing against it or something. otherwise not even really focusing on things and this month not testing til I'm late - unless I have an obvious sign. Last bfp I got horribly nauseous on day 13 and couldn't stand up from the toilet. took a test right then and it was pos lol. so unless that happens again, I'll just be waiting for af! lots of love to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## beemeck

Ajr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## squirrel.

Ajr: it sounds like you haven't ovulated yet with that cm. I my can stick around a little after ovulation for some people, but what you're describing sounds like a lot. Hope you ovulate soon. Waiting for unpredictable ovulation is one of the worst aspects of TTC.

Bee: Ah, I see. And yeah, I do agree with that. It did suck being the last to do everything, but then now the tables have turned. I was the last to turn 30 and am now nearly a year younger than my closest friend (best friend from school), which she teasing light-heartedly hates and I find quite amusing :haha: eventually it will turn the other way. It's also nice to have a birthday in the summer and have a party when all your school friends are in the party spirit with summer holidays about to begin. Good luck cycle buddy, I hope we'll both be clutching BFPs at the end of next week!! Even more amazing would be to wait till Sunday the 29th when AF is due as it was the 29th of November 2013 when I got my first BFP with my daughter's pregnancy. The risk though is that AF is most likely going to arrive that morning and I will miss out on testify excitement by waiting till then to test.

When is everyone thinking about testing? I'm 6dpo and had hoped to make it till next Saturday when I'll be 13dpo, but I can feel the urge growing. I think I'll realistically aim for Thursday when I'm 11dpo, but with the hope that I can hold out a couple of days longer.


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> Good luck Bding - I wish I had 3 precious little ones that made bding hard. heck, even just one! I know it's frustrating but don't forget what a lovely blessing they are :flower:

It's always hard to read tone on the internet but I def was not complaining I have children.. 
I was in your boat many years ago, my first child was actually ivf as we tried for around 7 years with no luck.. after a few cycles with medical help we finally had our first son, so I get it to just want one child and you feel you hears others complain about their children. I'm sure years down the road will you understand but until then just know I do see my children as blessings.. it's just tough somedays going on to year 7 of sleep depravation, I never see my children as burdens though. I honestly remember feeling like that when we were ttc for 7 years and coming to these boards.. but now I understand how those woman that had several children already felt when first time(TTC) woman made comments like that, as if I don't see my children as blessings. You will be in my shoes one day and understand it's not okay to assume that a tired mama does not think her children are blessings. 
We are all here together in this TTC journey, weather we are ttc our first or 10th.. :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

Ajr I'm sorry you felt like i would ever assume you don't think of your children that way! I just know when I'm frustrated, I tend to forget to look at the bright side of things. I just wanted to comment since your original comment was directed toward trr who has no children of her own and just suffered a loss. Before I lost a child, I never would have the sensitivity i do now. I already think of all the lack of plans I have on not sharing ultrasound pics all Facebook as I know how much it breaks my heart when my timeline is full of them (just an example). I'm sorry your journey for your first child was such a long one, and I'm still sorry that your journey for your 4th is frustrating. I just know I like to be reminded of all of the positives when I'm feeling down and I'm sure trr would rather have children conflicting with her bd schedule instead of work shifts - that's all . And I know you are supportive like that too so I wanted to make sure nothing came across the wrong way on here - and then my comment came across the wrong way so I'm sorry about that. Internet is always tough !


----------



## campn

Awww Bee you're always the sweetest! I'm glad you're busy though since that makes the dreaded TWW easier and faster to go! I'm sending you all the luck in the world that this will be your cycle hun!!! <3 <3 


We just saw the hunger games and will go out for dinner in a few hours. I was planning on testing after we get home from the movies but ugh I couldn't hold my pee and had to use the restroom at the movie theatre. All that water I had! I'll test in a few hours but I agree with you, I think tomorrow is O day! Phew! Looks like I'll ovulate just on time after all.


----------



## Conundrum

:hi: Hi ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do. I hope you've all been doing well, missed the chats.

Doing much better after 2 steroid shots and an inhaler. Cycle 11started early so will be joining you ladies waiting to O. FX for you all gearing to test.


----------



## campn

Bee- I wanted to add that your chart looks amazing! I'm hopeful!


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> :hi: Hi ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do. I hope you've all been doing well, missed the chats.
> 
> Doing much better after 2 steroid shots and an inhaler. Cycle 11started early so will be joining you ladies waiting to O. FX for you all gearing to test.

Drum- I'm glad you're feeling better :hugs: sorry AF got you, but now we start over all nice and fresh right!? Christmas BFP!??


----------



## ajr1990

oh yeah I never meant it just to trr. I think it was just quoted as she wrote to me before. Not even sure. . I'm to tired to go look back over posts.. haha ;) just kidding but really, I never meant anything directly as you took it to her. 



beemeck said:


> Ajr I'm sorry you felt like i would ever assume you don't think of your children that way! I just know when I'm frustrated, I tend to forget to look at the bright side of things. I just wanted to comment since your original comment was directed toward trr who has no children of her own and just suffered a loss. Before I lost a child, I never would have the sensitivity i do now. I already think of all the lack of plans I have on not sharing ultrasound pics all Facebook as I know how much it breaks my heart when my timeline is full of them (just an example). I'm sorry your journey for your first child was such a long one, and I'm still sorry that your journey for your 4th is frustrating. I just know I like to be reminded of all of the positives when I'm feeling down and I'm sure trr would rather have children conflicting with her bd schedule instead of work shifts - that's all . And I know you are supportive like that too so I wanted to make sure nothing came across the wrong way on here - and then my comment came across the wrong way so I'm sorry about that. Internet is always tough !


----------



## Conundrum

Campn :hugs: How is your dad doing? I am good this time with all the family coming down for the holidays and a niece due in three weeks been either too busy or sick. I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle.


----------



## jGo_18

praying4no2 said:


> Trixie and Smile. Good luck with your doctor visits. Any step forward is bringing you closer to your BFP.
> 
> Should you take red raspberry if you already have regular cycles?
> 
> AFM BFN this morning. Will test again Monday.

Raspberry leaf is fine even if your cycles are normal. I used it both while mine was as well as when it teams only went bonkers for a few months. Only this cycle did I get religious about it - but I don't think drinking/taking it is ever a bad thing. It's great for wens health in general :)


----------



## TexasRider

So if my progesterone levels are low due to my mirena being removed is it something that wil regulate over time and I just need to be patient or do I need medical intervention?


----------



## beemeck

I'm actually not too sure of that Texas. My post o temps seem to get higher every month and now they are nice and above cover line but in August they were right at the cover line. Maybe just look up to see if there are even any links between mirena and progesterone cause I'm not even sure that that's a thing but it's just something I thought of ! I've never been on mirena and for that matter I've been off bc for 7 years now so I forget about the hormones that it suppresses in general.


----------



## campn

This opk was last night around 11 pm or so, and I just tested now and barely any line, I didn't hold my pee for long but the line is so light now. Maybe I missed my surge?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beemeck

I missed my surge this month camp and I have no idea how! Did you have a specific plan for bding? I would prob recommend again today and see what your temps do tomorrow?


----------



## trixiesmith

hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well today. I'll be back on later to catch up with everyone but just wanted to vent about how I couldn't find soft cups or the tea anywhere today. I was annoyed when nobody seemed to know what I was asking for. I had to explain quite a few times what it's for and how it works. Ugh. And I just now realized I forgot grapefruit juice. Since I have to go shopping again tonight or Monday for work stuff (like an idiot I forgot the money at home) I'll look again for the stuff.


----------



## campn

I don't know how! I've never missed my surge, but I think I had diluted pee cause I'm trying to drink more water. I don't have a plan but I think BD is in the stars tonight for us. I'm not crampy so I don't think I'm O today...


----------



## campn

Trix- I ordered mine off Amazon!


----------



## ajr1990

Well this is such a long cycle just used my last opk, bummer. I'm just going to keep charting cm/cp/and temp. Opk still not positive but just check cp/cm and had tons of ewcm that stretched like 8 inches!, so much it just feels all 'wet' down there,sorry tmi! Cp is high still and getting soft again. I think you all were right, I must of geared to ovulate but egg never released and now here I am cd 20 and might ovulate in the next day or so. Just a few days delayed. I usually ovulate 17-19. DH not home until 1am so will probably set kids down with show and breakfast the wake DH up for a quickly in the am.. That is what we did today too. Maybe body doing me a favour this month delaying so we could have better chance..silly thought but maybe ..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ajr1990

trixiesmith said:


> hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well today. I'll be back on later to catch up with everyone but just wanted to vent about how I couldn't find soft cups or the tea anywhere today. I was annoyed when nobody seemed to know what I was asking for. I had to explain quite a few times what it's for and how it works. Ugh. And I just now realized I forgot grapefruit juice. Since I have to go shopping again tonight or Monday for work stuff (like an idiot I forgot the money at home) I'll look again for the stuff.

Did you look by tampons? I don't own any but see them in the stores in my area right next to the tampons


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> This opk was last night around 11 pm or so, and I just tested now and barely any line, I didn't hold my pee for long but the line is so light now. Maybe I missed my surge?

I've had almost positives then super light. They usually go positive lated that night or the next day. I'd bd just in case.


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> This opk was last night around 11 pm or so, and I just tested now and barely any line, I didn't hold my pee for long but the line is so light now. Maybe I missed my surge?

Oh yeah that's almost + . I bet you would of gotten + in the middle if the night if it's totally negative today. I'd keep testing today just in case though to see


----------



## Elfgirl87

So I know I'm interrupting lol, but I'm about 6 or 7 dpo and really can't stand this two wait. I've had two chemicals in the last year and don't ovulate regularly so it makes conceiving frustrating. I weirdly came down with a cold yesterday, stuffy nose, sore throat, and body aches. I also had so brownish/ pink spotting today with some cm. Is it too early? Could it be implantation bleeding or not? What do you all think?


----------



## campn

I must have missed my surge. Oh well, I guess it doesn't matter too much :wacko: 
We got back from a romantic dinner, and we both had alcohol so BD was awkward haha, but we managed! I think I ovulate tomorrow, I'm really really done with BD though. Poor DH must feel so used now, it just takes the magic out of sex when you're both stressed month after month and going at it for just business. 

How are you ladies? Hopefully the weekend is fun! Where is Trr and Ciz!?


----------



## campn

Elfgirl87 said:


> So I know I'm interrupting lol, but I'm about 6 or 7 dpo and really can't stand this two wait. I've had two chemicals in the last year and don't ovulate regularly so it makes conceiving frustrating. I weirdly came down with a cold yesterday, stuffy nose, sore throat, and body aches. I also had so brownish/ pink spotting today with some cm. Is it too early? Could it be implantation bleeding or not? What do you all think?

Not interrupting at all first of all! Second of all, I know this irreverent but I'm a big elven fan :p LoTR!?? 

Cold symptoms are early pregnancy symptoms (google it!) and spotting especially at 7 DPO are very good news! Do you chart!? I don't see a chart so I'll assume you don't, but if you do you might even see a little temperature dip today!


----------



## magicalmom2be

trixiesmith said:


> hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well today. I'll be back on later to catch up with everyone but just wanted to vent about how I couldn't find soft cups or the tea anywhere today. I was annoyed when nobody seemed to know what I was asking for. I had to explain quite a few times what it's for and how it works. Ugh. And I just now realized I forgot grapefruit juice. Since I have to go shopping again tonight or Monday for work stuff (like an idiot I forgot the money at home) I'll look again for the stuff.

I found my softcups at Walgreens on the tampon isle. It was on the top shelf, but was expecting them to be on the bottom. I almost gave up, because they are easy to miss but found them blending in between different brands of sanitary napkins.


----------



## Elfgirl87

campn said:


> Elfgirl87 said:
> 
> 
> So I know I'm interrupting lol, but I'm about 6 or 7 dpo and really can't stand this two wait. I've had two chemicals in the last year and don't ovulate regularly so it makes conceiving frustrating. I weirdly came down with a cold yesterday, stuffy nose, sore throat, and body aches. I also had so brownish/ pink spotting today with some cm. Is it too early? Could it be implantation bleeding or not? What do you all think?
> 
> Not interrupting at all first of all! Second of all, I know this irreverent but I'm a big elven fan :p LoTR!??
> 
> Cold symptoms are early pregnancy symptoms (google it!) and spotting especially at 7 DPO are very good news! Do you chart!? I don't see a chart so I'll assume you don't, but if you do you might even see a little temperature dip today!Click to expand...

Thanks! I love the lotr too n my husband is a big fan as well. I have been very bad at charting. I used to do it but got frustrated and quit. I did use opks to try to pinpoint the big O lol. N I think I got it this time. I'm going to try to wait and not test until next week, but we will see if I hold out!


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> I must have missed my surge. Oh well, I guess it doesn't matter too much :wacko:
> We got back from a romantic dinner, and we both had alcohol so BD was awkward haha, but we managed! I think I ovulate tomorrow, I'm really really done with BD though. Poor DH must feel so used now, it just takes the magic out of sex when you're both stressed month after month and going at it for just business.
> 
> How are you ladies? Hopefully the weekend is fun! Where is Trr and Ciz!?

Looks like you missed it by an hour or so, but since you're BDing, you're just fine. If you would've used a digital, it probably would've said you were at peak fertility (which is catching the surge).


----------



## campn

Magical- I completely agree! I usually use clearblue digital ovulation kit but really after a few months I couldn't justify the money. Luckily it helped me pinpoint when I ovulate so now I can wing it! 

How are you!?


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks ajr, magical and camp. I didn't go shopping, instead I decided to wait for DH to get home and had wine lol. I'll have to look again another day or order online. That's the downside living in the country away from everything - it's an hour drive to get to the nearest "city." Oh well, I'll find them.

ajr - yep I did, that's why I was annoyed. I looked at everything on the shelf and read every label. They just don't carry them. Even the Walmart pharmacist had no clue what I was talking about lol.


----------



## jGo_18

I had to order both the tea and the soft cups on Amazon as I couldn't find them in stores here either.

Camp - so close to positive... See what happens with your temp in the morning. If it's up, then I'd agree you just missed the surge.

Bee - your chart looks awesome!!! Everything crossed for you love!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey campn! I'm good. Trying not to symptom spot and put POAS far from my mind. My goal is to wait for AF to be late for several days. Hopefully I can resist the urge! How are you? What are your 2WW plans?


----------



## campn

I guess this is the closest thing to a positive I'll get. I just wanted a +ve to update my FF, but I guess I could just leave it blank and see what it does with just temps. 

Magical- Good for you with the waiting! I think every cycle I resist testing more and more! I don't have much plans, but glad it's going to be thanksgiving so I'll be distracted for a few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Trr

Campn- Thanks for thinking about me. Im hoping you got enough BDing in if you did o already. Im just waiting for o time. Should come in the next few days. Probably will bd tomorrow and late Monday. Waiting for my cervix to be high and open because I'm pretty sure that's what did it last time. 
Hoping that my cervix is open Monday because that's my day off and i can try and get hubby to come home from work early. I wish I had that luxury. 
Just peeing on sticks and checking my cm. fun times.


----------



## ksquared726

Aww Bee, you're so sweet. Thanks for the kind words.

So with the abundant ewcm today, we BD this afternoon and then I tried the soft cup. I think I did it wrong because it was kinda uncomfortable. And then when I took it out I don't think I broke the suction because it was very hard to pull out. And then an bunch of ewcm came out along with some brown/red blood mixed in. Eep! Hopefully next time I'll be better at it plus I'll add the preseed. FX my opk tomorrow gets darker and is almost positive!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I have never got a true blue + opk on those tests. I'm either missing my surge or the level it requires is higher than my LH surge. This may not be true for you, but that's how it does me at least.


----------



## campn

K- You must have put it on wrong, first time I used it it felt weird and kinda stabbed against my walls down there. Try to insert it down and then up, like towards your tailbone, then raise the rim up against your cervix to create that suction. I find doing it laying down on the bed the essiest way. I keep pushing it way inside until I can't feel it anymore. 

Mine also gets filled up with all kinds of things, I think that's a good sign!


----------



## TexasRider

Good morning ladies! I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have a family reunion today and we are all Bringing lots of good stuff. I'm making a few thanksgiving style casseroles. Like green bean casserole and hashbrown casserole. It's super cold here in Texas too. We got our first freeze last night.

AFM on the TTC front FF gave me back my crosshairs today! My temp is higher than it was earlier in my cycle. I hope it's a good sign. AF should be due Tuesday. Yesterday I had the weirdest lightheaded spell when I was helping my mom cook. It lasted for quite a while and finally went away when I made my self eat something. I had just eaten like 1 1/2 hours before so I wasnt necessarily hungry. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies!

I finally got a positive! Close to midnight. Should I put it positive opk Saturday or Sunday? I'm thinking Saturday since it was always almost there?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngelOb

I would say Saturday you should be O'ing today by the looks of it! On to the 2 week wait!


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I finally got a positive! Close to midnight. Should I put it positive opk Saturday or Sunday? I'm thinking Saturday since it was always almost there?

Hmm... Maybe A positive on both days. Most months I have positive OPKs 2 days in a row and record them that way.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Only 8dpo. Don't know if it is a line or my phone just picked up something. We shall see. 

So far I've noted today 

Bleeding gums after brushing 
More mouth ulcers
Uti feeling
Cramps


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I finally got a positive! Close to midnight. Should I put it positive opk Saturday or Sunday? I'm thinking Saturday since it was always almost there?

Whoop nice positive 

I'd put it Saturday =)


----------



## magicalmom2be

TexasRider said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have a family reunion today and we are all Bringing lots of good stuff. I'm making a few thanksgiving style casseroles. Like green bean casserole and hashbrown casserole. It's super cold here in Texas too. We got our first freeze last night.
> 
> AFM on the TTC front FF gave me back my crosshairs today! My temp is higher than it was earlier in my cycle. I hope it's a good sign. AF should be due Tuesday. Yesterday I had the weirdest lightheaded spell when I was helping my mom cook. It lasted for quite a while and finally went away when I made my self eat something. I had just eaten like 1 1/2 hours before so I wasnt necessarily hungry. :shrug:

Lightheaded-ness is definitely a promising symptom. 13DPO...you're soooo close to a late AF! Fx for you that this is your month!!! :hugs:

Good luck and baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## magicalmom2be

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Only 8dpo. Don't know if it is a line or my phone just picked up something. We shall see.
> 
> So far I've noted today
> 
> Bleeding gums after brushing
> More mouth ulcers
> Uti feeling
> Cramps

Hard for me to tell, because I'm not good with line-eye. But those symptoms sound like your BFP is right around the corner!!! :happydance:

Good luck and baby dust!!!
:dust:


----------



## TexasRider

magicalmom2be said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have a family reunion today and we are all Bringing lots of good stuff. I'm making a few thanksgiving style casseroles. Like green bean casserole and hashbrown casserole. It's super cold here in Texas too. We got our first freeze last night.
> 
> AFM on the TTC front FF gave me back my crosshairs today! My temp is higher than it was earlier in my cycle. I hope it's a good sign. AF should be due Tuesday. Yesterday I had the weirdest lightheaded spell when I was helping my mom cook. It lasted for quite a while and finally went away when I made my self eat something. I had just eaten like 1 1/2 hours before so I wasnt necessarily hungry. :shrug:
> 
> Lightheaded-ness is definitely a promising symptom. 13DPO...you're soooo close to a late AF! Fx for you that this is your month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm just happy that I got my crosshairs back lol. So even if I am not pregnant this month it looks like my body did what it was supposed to do. If AF shows I will call my OB office for another round of clomid. But she may not be open this week since its thanksgiving. Only time will tell. Not only that but I'm not sure if I will take it this next month anyway cause my husband is having dental work done and may not be up to BDing on the right days since its right in the middle of my fertile time.


----------



## campn

Texas- Woohoo on getting your CH back! There's something so fulfilling about seeing these lines! FX this is your cycle, clomid must have worked after all!

Ciz- I feel like I'm seeing something too!

AFM- My chart looks like something from a horror movie. I look at it and cringe! Must be the supplements I'm taking. I think I'm ovulating tonight though. Do you BD the day after O day?


----------



## TexasRider

Campn it sure doesn't burt your chances any to bd after O. We didn't do that this cycle due to my husbands infected tooth but the more bd the better I think! It's funny how a simple thing like an app picking up ovulation can make you feel slightly more reassured. 

Ciz. I can't see anything but my vision is terrible so I am probably not the best judge... Unless it's an in your face positive I can't tell lol.


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz: I think I can just about see something very faint catching my eye. I hope this is the start of your BFP. When will you test again?

Campn: that's a great positive OPK! I would put it as Saturday too as it probably would have been positive earlier isn't he evening too had you tested then. Hope you catch that egg!

Texas: great news on the crosshairs. It can be so frustrating when they come and go, but hopefully they're here to stay now. How many dpo are you then?


7dpo today and I'm ill! I've caught my daughter's cold. She had it a while now and I thought I'd escaped it, but clearly not. She spent all night coughing into my face about 10 days ago so I'm surprised it's taken this long to hit me. A hopeful optimistic crazy part of me is reading into it thinking that perhaps I caught it now because me immune system has been lowered by EPF... But then I tell myself off for getting my hopes up! I do feel really rotten though. So tired despite my My husband taking the kids and letting me have a long lie in. I also feel dizzy, weak and my throat and chest ache. All just the cold, but it sucks!! I had strange cm today. Tmi. I had huge globs of pale yellow jelly-like somewhat stretchy cm. I've had little amounts of this type of cm at around 4dpo before, but never this much at this stage of the TWW!!


----------



## ajr1990

Don't know how to do this spoiler/hidden pics here so pic uploaded to countdown. (Pic of cm for don't click link if you don't want to see lol)

Well, must have ovulated this am...all the ewcm this am is gone and is now wet creamy cm. did not get a bd in today :cry:.. DH was too tired and I understand. I get frustrated but I just can't make my body ovulate on the days where he is less tired and home.. unfortunately we have had to bd at like 4am or so and it's hard. at least I can stop stressing over bd and move into tww, just still bummed about our bd this month. oh well. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=484499


----------



## Unicornwoman

TexasRider said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have a family reunion today and we are all Bringing lots of good stuff. I'm making a few thanksgiving style casseroles. Like green bean casserole and hashbrown casserole. It's super cold here in Texas too. We got our first freeze last night.
> 
> AFM on the TTC front FF gave me back my crosshairs today! My temp is higher than it was earlier in my cycle. I hope it's a good sign. AF should be due Tuesday. Yesterday I had the weirdest lightheaded spell when I was helping my mom cook. It lasted for quite a while and finally went away when I made my self eat something. I had just eaten like 1 1/2 hours before so I wasnt necessarily hungry. :shrug:

Dizziness can be a sign. Plus it looks like you have a temp rise. Also a good sign. Hope to see a positive test soon!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I finally got a positive! Close to midnight. Should I put it positive opk Saturday or Sunday? I'm thinking Saturday since it was always almost there?

yeah good luck!


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Only 8dpo. Don't know if it is a line or my phone just picked up something. We shall see.
> 
> So far I've noted today
> 
> Bleeding gums after brushing
> More mouth ulcers
> Uti feeling
> Cramps

Ohh I see something! Keep us posted!


----------



## ajr1990

so I found this, "The going rate for most regualar sperm is up to 72 hours. Many die off in the very acidic vaginal canal within the first 12 hours. However, once in the right cervical fluid conditions, they can survive much longer. They can be found with weak motility in the tubes for up to 7 days."

Which means all the bd we got in MIGHT count.. we bd 5 times in the last 7 days. 7 & 6 days ago used LOTS of pressed.. so that helped sperm right?


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Ciz: I think I can just about see something very faint catching my eye. I hope this is the start of your BFP. When will you test again?
> 
> 7dpo today and I'm ill! I've caught my daughter's cold. She had it a while now and I thought I'd escaped it, but clearly not. She spent all night coughing into my face about 10 days ago so I'm surprised it's taken this long to hit me. A hopeful optimistic crazy part of me is reading into it thinking that perhaps I caught it now because me immune system has been lowered by EPF... But then I tell myself off for getting my hopes up! I do feel really rotten though. So tired despite my My husband taking the kids and letting me have a long lie in. I also feel dizzy, weak and my throat and chest ache. All just the cold, but it sucks!! I had strange cm today. Tmi. I had huge globs of pale yellow jelly-like somewhat stretchy cm. I've had little amounts of this type of cm at around 4dpo before, but never this much at this stage of the TWW!!

Will be testing Tuesday =) will be 10dpo. 
I'm having the same cm as you. Most day it's creamy cm which has definitely increased as I'm noticing on knicks but sometimes passing those globs.

When you testing hun?? Xx



ajr1990 said:


> Don't know how to do this spoiler/hidden pics here so pic uploaded to countdown. (Pic of cm for don't click link if you don't want to see lol)
> 
> Well, must have ovulated this am...all the ewcm this am is gone and is now wet creamy cm. did not get a bd in today :cry:.. DH was too tired and I understand. I get frustrated but I just can't make my body ovulate on the days where he is less tired and home.. unfortunately we have had to bd at like 4am or so and it's hard. at least I can stop stressing over bd and move into tww, just still bummed about our bd this month. oh well.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=484499

Lots of luck hun. Remember sperm are able to survive for a few days. Welcome to the 2ww xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ajr of course it counts!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck ciz on Tuesday! I think I might test Thursday when I'll be 11dpo, but in truth I want to wait longer till Saturday when I'll be 13dpo. Hoping that I have the willpower. I hate seeing days and days of BFNs just for AF to then show up. Much better just a day or two of BFNs and then AF. Also, when I test early I always kid myself by thinking it's just too early, but if I get a BFN on 13dpo then that's pretty reliable.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel I am 13dpo and I tested this morning with a wondfo and it was bfn but it wasn't first urine it was like 2nd I think. If I don't have a positive test it will be ok. I just want a regular cycle haha


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-11-22%2016.45.49.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Only 8dpo. Don't know if it is a line or my phone just picked up something. We shall see.
> 
> So far I've noted today
> 
> Bleeding gums after brushing
> More mouth ulcers
> Uti feeling
> Cramps

I see something so fx'd it's a bfp


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Texas- Woohoo on getting your CH back! There's something so fulfilling about seeing these lines! FX this is your cycle, clomid must have worked after all!
> 
> Ciz- I feel like I'm seeing something too!
> 
> AFM- My chart looks like something from a horror movie. I look at it and cringe! Must be the supplements I'm taking. I think I'm ovulating tonight though. Do you BD the day after O day?

I'd bd just in case your temp drops tomorrow. Sometimes the egg can release a little later so bding the day after can help.


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 28 and according to FF I'm 14 DPO and just tested with FMU used a frer and a wondfo. Bfn so bring on AF tomorrow so I can start my next cycle lol.


----------



## ajr1990

*sigh* well bad night, baby up throwing up all night. And then to top is two older kids woke up with him at 11:30pm and ALL of us were up all night. :(

On top of it, I don't even think I ovulated. CM super wet/slippery still as well as cp is HIGH and softl. this just sucks. It's the never-ending 'fertile window' and dh and I are both tired. I just want to ovulate already but I'm starting to think it's going to be a non productive cycle and I will never ovulate.

I don't have a 100% accurate temp, but the times baby let me sleep a tiny bit. 9-11:30, 1-3.. my temp came back the same, 36.12.. which is the same as the day before so I will take it as with the wet cm and still hso cp, I just don't think ovulation ever happen :(


----------



## praying4no2

BFN today. I'm just trying to keep going. This was month 5. I didn't expect it to take this long as I was not trying to get pregnant with my daughter. It was quite a surprise.


----------



## ajr1990

Ugh, this is horrible. I don't know what is up with this cycle but yeah, just checked cm again and not just wet but TONS of ewcm. Why in the world would my body
Do this this cycle?


----------



## ajr1990

Aw man I was searched delayed ovulation..

"Delayed ovulation may be a sign of poor egg quality.
Even if fertilization occurs, with delayed ovulation the endomtrium (uterine lining) has aged since the beginning of your cycle and may no longer be ready for the implantation of the fertilized egg."
Anything past cd21 is considered late ovulation. 
This sucks. I hate this cycle for sure :( I feel with each cycle it's only getting worse. I am now on cycle 6 after first mc.. and really feel they just keep getting more confusing/worse. 
Anyone know if that is true? 
I just wonder if I should stop trying this cycle and wait for it to start over because of what I found on the internet, about lining not good after so many days.

Thoughts?


----------



## campn

"May be a sign of" 

It's not a 100% sure thing. We all get delayed ovulations sometimes. A good friend of mine conceived her 3rd child on a delayed ovulation. If you've no progesterone issues then your lining should be just fine, you could always use progesterone cream too! 

Google can be the enemy, I hate it sometimes. It just makes your mind go crazy. How old are you? Sometimes over time our bodies start acting different, I conceived my DS 4 years ago and since then I'm sure my fertility has changed!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> "May be a sign of"
> 
> It's not a 100% sure thing. We all get delayed ovulations sometimes. A good friend of mine conceived her 3rd child on a delayed ovulation. If you've no progesterone issues then your lining should be just fine, you could always use progesterone cream too!
> 
> Google can be the enemy, I hate it sometimes. It just makes your mind go crazy. How old are you? Sometimes over time our bodies start acting different, I conceived my DS 4 years ago and since then I'm sure my fertility has changed!

yes that is very true.

I'm am just so confused here. for real. so went to check cm to see if ewcm was there and NO, it was all gone. Just like yesterday it has turned to creamy cm. Crazy! CP is till HIGH and a bit MED instead of so soft. The creamy cm right now is a bit dryer then the creamy cm yesterday, it was more wet/slippery. 
This is just all so frustrating :(


----------



## squirrel.

I think it's also not definite at the moment in scientific thinking that late ovulation can lead to decreased chances of conceiving. I researched it as I have ovulated late every cycle since TTC and found that the jury is still out on whether it effects your chances or not. It may explain why we've been struggling and why I had a chemical, but it may not. I am wondering what will happen in my cycle now I have ovulated on CD15 as opposed to CD60, CD25, CD25, CD24, CD21 and CD22, which were my past cycles' ovulation days. I wouldn't think this cycle is definitely out just because your ovulation is delayed. I hope you ovulate soon.


----------



## campn

Ajr- this is your first random cycle? I just looked at your chart and it looks very regular! Maybe you're having just an off cycle? It doesn't look like you need to worry too much if your past cycles have been regular and on time! Maybe the kids waking up at weird times and a teething baby could take a toll on your body and lead you to ovulate later. I know I do when my son is having an off week!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- this is your first random cycle? I just looked at your chart and it looks very regular! Maybe you're having just an off cycle? It doesn't look like you need to worry too much if your past cycles have been regular and on time! Maybe the kids waking up at weird times and a teething baby could take a toll on your body and lead you to ovulate later. I know I do when my son is having an off week!

longest ovulation date, yes. I still never got a + on opk, which was odd for me ask all the last cycle I always got a nice progression each day, darker and darker then positive. But nothing this cycle. It never got darker and the closest was back on cd 15 or 16 I think. Nothing past even close. 
I ran out and refuse to buy a pack of expensive ones and I'd really rather spend my money on other things for the family then all these silly tests anymore. I just spent way to much on all of them the last 7 months :/ .. figure I spend around $100-120+ a month on tests. yikes! ridiculous! I'm so stupid for doing that.
I think the most frustrating is the cm changing the last two days ya know. I def get wet/slippery/ewcm then it turns to creamy and yesterday back to wet/ewcm. Guess we will see what it does later today as it turned to creamy again but like I said a more dry creamy.. so I hope I really am in 2ww now.


----------



## campn

Sorry mama! I understand how frustrated you must be! Maybe just keep BD every other day and wait and see, but I'm sure it's hard to squeeze in BD on busy days! Fx this annoying cycle is your cycle after all!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn do you think you're in the TWW yet after that fantastic +OPK?


----------



## ajr1990

Thank you. You think my cycles are regular? I feel like they are not. Like I got 2 days of positive opk, then got postive for three days the two again then last cycle I bairly even got one positive and seems no positive this cycle. Odd! As well lp was only 11 days last cycle. Some cycles it 14 others is 13. I just don't know what regular is. I figured it was some one that was like clockwork, always o on same day and always have samr lp, no?


----------



## campn

squirrel. said:


> Campn do you think you're in the TWW yet after that fantastic +OPK?

I really hope so, but I can't tell!? I usually get a decent dip on O day then my temp spikes high the next day, but I don't see it on my chart! Ugh! My EWCM is all gone now. What do you ladies think!?


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Campn do you think you're in the TWW yet after that fantastic +OPK?
> 
> I really hope so, but I can't tell!? I usually get a decent dip on O day then my temp spikes high the next day, but I don't see it on my chart! Ugh! My EWCM is all gone now. What do you ladies think!?Click to expand...

Looking at your chart def looks like you ovulated to me.


----------



## ajr1990

Hum thought, would preseed come out like ewcm for days after using?!? I have not hAd a temp rise but was wondering about the pressed?


----------



## campn

Ajr- thank you! Which day do you think!? I thought I ovulated yesterday? 

Preseed would feel like ewcm but it won't stretch from what I understood!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- thank you! Which day do you think!? I thought I ovulated yesterday?
> 
> Preseed would feel like ewcm but it won't stretch from what I understood!

Hum, def stretchy. I really hope baby sleeps better tonight so I can get proper temp.
I think either 19 or 20


----------



## campn

How old is the baby? Maybe leave him/her with a few toys in their crib or so and get o business!? ;) 

Stretchy is definitely ewcm, preseed doesn't stretch at all.


----------



## ajr1990

So I found this! https://forums.thebump.com/discussion/6943349/my-preseed-experiment-ewcm-related


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> How old is the baby? Maybe leave him/her with a few toys in their crib or so and get o business!? ;)
> 
> Stretchy is definitely ewcm, preseed doesn't stretch at all.

well, not possible we are a bed sharing family :)


----------



## campn

I think ewcm also has a more transparent color, but if it's just preseed mixed with semen or cm, I think it'll be more murky?


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> I think ewcm also has a more transparent color, but if it's just preseed mixed with semen or cm, I think it'll be more murky?

Yes it's been somewhat clear to creamy! I really am starting to think leftover preseed mixed with left over bding stuff might give you 'creamish wet streachy ewcm' confusing results the next day!?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Elfgirl  Youre not the only one who cant stand the 2ww! :haha: Its the most stressful time of TTC for me! Fx you get your BFP so you wont have to keep going through the agony! :winkwink:

I had a runny nose, too! That's a great sign around implantation. I read that cold-like symptoms tend to occur around O, because our immune system puts down its defenses, so the embryo can implant. Otherwise, our body would recognize the embryo as a foreign substance and try to get rid of it. After implantation, our immune system goes back to normal.
Cold-like symptoms with spotting around 7 DPO sounds like implantation! This is your month, love!!!

Baby dust!
:dust:

Trixie  Have your ordered your soft cups yet? When do you normally O? If you O around the CD14/15, then youre only a week away! :dance: I still havent gotten my raspberry tea. Waiting for next cycle to do that. Sending baby dust your way, in hopes that this is your cycle!

Campn  Im glad Thanksgiving is coming up to distract me during this 2ww, as well! I thought about testing on Thanksgiving, because Id be 8 DPO, but Im still going to try to hold out until late AF. If you temp keeps rising, Id say you Odprobably on CD19 or CD20. Especially with your EWCM disappearing. Welcome to the 2ww, love!

Trr  Your chart is looking lovely! Is your cervix open yet? Finding any EWCM? Based on your chart alone, O looks like shes approaching! Have fun BDing!

Ksquared  Those softcups can be difficult and weird-feeling! Sounds like you did the main thing by pushing it up there to get the sperm closer to your cervix. The blood was probably O bleeding which was perfect timing for you to BD and do the soft cup!

Texas  So glad you finally got your crosshairs! Has AF showed yet? Sorry about the BFN, love. :hugs: If she does show, Im hoping you can sneak some BDing in next cycle even though your husband is having dental work! FX for you!

Ciz  Good luck on Tuesdays test!!! I have my Fx for you, as well!

Squirrel  Sorry you and your daughter arent feeling well! Hope you have a speedy recovery! :flower: With you being 7DPO, it has me wondering are you sure you caught DDs cold, or could it be a sign of implantation? Good luck on Thursdays test! What a wonderful Thanksgiving surprise a BFP would be!

Ajr  So sorry about your cycle frustrations, but dont worry! Looks like you got in enough BDing to cover O! With all that EWCMsounds like you have enough to spread around! I NEVER have EWCM, so maybe youre just SUPER fertile! Maybe your bodys preparing to release a couple of eggs! (twins! :baby: :baby:) Dont worry so much about a delayed O. Ive seen sooooooo many charts on FF with women whos O was BEYOND delayed (like 40+ days), but still got a BFP that cycle. Preseed and sperm can look like EWCMand for this reason, its recommended that you dont check your CM within 24 hours of BD, but that was just one source. I think a lot of times we get our CM confused with sperm and preseed, especially if were checking it within hours of BD. So sorry to hear that babys not feeling well! :cry: Im praying for a speedy recovery!

Beemeck & Flueky  Still have my fx for you!

Praying4no2  Sorry for yet another BFN on cycle 5! :hugs: AF is still not here, so theres still a chance. Some women do get BFPs until 16 DPO!

JGo -- How's first trimester treating you? Do you feel like it's a boy or girl?


----------



## ciz

My doc told me that during the year it's not uncommon you will not ovulate for one month.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I think that your chart is indicating you ovulated two days ago on the day of your +OPK. It's not too uncommon to ovulate the same day. If it weren't for that spike the day before, then it would be a nice rise pattern. The secondary oestrogen surge usually keeps the first few days of the TWW temps down and then they rise more, so hopefully you'll see more of a rise in the next few days.

Ajr: Hope you get some real sleep so you can get a reliable temp. I've read time and time again that pre-ovulation bad sleep causes raised temps and post ovulation bad sleep can give you lower than normal temps. So hopefully you'll see a nice rise tomorrow after some decent sleep. I'm no expert on preseed as I've never used it, but maybe mixed with semen, which is clear and a bit stretchy, it might seem like EWCM.

Magical: Thanks :) I hope I do get a lovely BFP Thursday and though I don't celebrate Thanksgiving as I'm British, I would have to that one day just to express my thanks for finally getting a BFP!

AFM: Evening of 8dpo and still not feeling anything, just ill. Had my two oldest dearest friends round for dinner this evening. One of them has just found out she's pregnant with a very surprise baby (just divorced her childhood sweetheart of 14 years and has been with her new boyfriend a year). She's 12 weeks and has just made up her mind on what to do, to have the baby and take advantage of this. I thought I'd find it hard to talk early pregnancy with her, but maybe because she's like a sister to me or because this has thrown her, I just felt pure support for her and had not even a niggle of jealousy. I didn't think I'd be too jealous, but I thought I might feel a twinge... but no, nothing. That makes me feel happy! 9dpo tomorrow morning, will be hard not to test!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

squirrel. said:


> Magical: Thanks :) I hope I do get a lovely BFP Thursday and though I don't celebrate Thanksgiving as I'm British, I would have to that one day just to express my thanks for finally getting a BFP!

:dohh: :haha:

Fx for your BFP, love! :hugs: No matter what day it is! :flow:


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you :hugs:

I feel down about this cycle, but then on the other hand, I do feel a bit hopeful because I ovulated so much earlier than normal and I caught a bad illness exactly at the same time in my TWW as I did the cycle we conceived our daughter. None of that adds up :haha: but I can hope!


----------



## magicalmom2be

squirrel. said:


> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I feel down about this cycle, but then on the other hand, I do feel a bit hopeful because I ovulated so much earlier than normal and I caught a bad illness exactly at the same time in my TWW as I did the cycle we conceived our daughter. None of that adds up :haha: but I can hope!

Squirrel -- It might not add up, but it really sounds like it's your month! I don't believe in coincidences! Can't wait to hear of your BFP this Thursday!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hope you ladies are doing well <3


----------



## Smille24

I got 1 appointment out of the way. They took 8 tubes of blood eek. I think the ultrasound went well. The technician said my right ovary had lots of follicles to work with, but said nothing about the left so of course I'm worried. We can't get in until Dec 28th for a follow up but I still have 3 tests to go. The hardest part is abstaining from sex. Until my HSG and sonohystogram are done (next week) we're not allowed and it's killing us.

Ajr- my dr also told me it's normal to not ovulate once a year. Jgo and I went through that a couple cycles ago and it really sucks. She got pregnant the next cycle though! Keep tracking what your body is telling you. It could be delayed from stress.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey TTCBaby? How's it going? :flower:

Smille -- So glad you made it to the doctor! Having a lot of follicles in the right ovary is great news, but like you, I'd be concerned with the left as well. Sorry you have to abstain from BD. Whenever I can't or I'm not supposed to, I want it the most! Fx the results are favorable to you! JGo is an excellent success story, and I'm hoping yours comes soon!


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> My doc told me that during the year it's not uncommon you will not ovulate for one month.

well I surly hope I don't have two.. I already had one of those back in June :( :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







5bfd73-2.png
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Ajr: Hope you get some real sleep so you can get a reliable temp. I've read time and time again that pre-ovulation bad sleep causes raised temps and post ovulation bad sleep can give you lower than normal temps. So hopefully you'll see a nice rise tomorrow after some decent sleep. I'm no expert on preseed as I've never used it, but maybe mixed with semen, which is clear and a bit stretchy, it might seem like EWCM.

thank you, I hope so too :thumbup:


----------



## TexasRider

Magical- AF should be here tomorrow. Up until my cycles went crazy I had 28-29 day cycles so it should be tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. I'm glad that I at least got crosshairs so I feel confident that I did in fact ovulate. When I start my period tomorrow I am going to call my OB and let her know and probably get another round of clomid. Not sure if I will take it in December or not. I don't want to waste a cycle on meds if the BD forecast doesn't look good. And it wouldn't with hubs having dental surgery. So we may just wing it and see what happens


----------



## Elfgirl87

squirrel. said:


> Campn: I think that your chart is indicating you ovulated two days ago on the day of your +OPK. It's not too uncommon to ovulate the same day. If it weren't for that spike the day before, then it would be a nice rise pattern. The secondary oestrogen surge usually keeps the first few days of the TWW temps down and then they rise more, so hopefully you'll see more of a rise in the next few days.
> 
> Ajr: Hope you get some real sleep so you can get a reliable temp. I've read time and time again that pre-ovulation bad sleep causes raised temps and post ovulation bad sleep can give you lower than normal temps. So hopefully you'll see a nice rise tomorrow after some decent sleep. I'm no expert on preseed as I've never used it, but maybe mixed with semen, which is clear and a bit stretchy, it might seem like EWCM.
> 
> Magical: Thanks :) I hope I do get a lovely BFP Thursday and though I don't celebrate Thanksgiving as I'm British, I would have to that one day just to express my thanks for finally getting a BFP!
> 
> AFM: Evening of 8dpo and still not feeling anything, just ill. Had my two oldest dearest friends round for dinner this evening. One of them has just found out she's pregnant with a very surprise baby (just divorced her childhood sweetheart of 14 years and has been with her new boyfriend a year). She's 12 weeks and has just made up her mind on what to do, to have the baby and take advantage of this. I thought I'd find it hard to talk early pregnancy with her, but maybe because she's like a sister to me or because this has thrown her, I just felt pure support for her and had not even a niggle of jealousy. I didn't think I'd be too jealous, but I thought I might feel a twinge... but no, nothing. That makes me feel happy! 9dpo tomorrow morning, will be hard not to test!!

I'm 9dpo tomorrow too and I want to test so badly but I'm afraid of not seeing anything. I've had some symptoms like possible implantation bleeding, some weird cravings, etc. so I'm hoping this is my cycle. I hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## Smille24

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey TTCBaby? How's it going? :flower:
> 
> Smille -- So glad you made it to the doctor! Having a lot of follicles in the right ovary is great news, but like you, I'd be concerned with the left as well. Sorry you have to abstain from BD. Whenever I can't or I'm not supposed to, I want it the most! Fx the results are favorable to you! JGo is an excellent success story, and I'm hoping yours comes soon!

Thank you, I'm sure it's ok. Maybe she only commented on the 1 ovary bc that's the side she was on when I asked a question. I'm not going to stress about it because there are follicles.


----------



## trixiesmith

Good evening ladies! 

Magical - I found my tea today. Just about to have a cup now that I'm relaxed with DH and settled in for the night. No, I haven't ordered the soft cups yet. DH and I agreed, while out shopping for my work event, that we would try this cycle without them, and if it's not our month, we'll use them for my December cycle and hope for a January bfp. I usually O around cd 13-15, so one more week for me. I really can't wait.


----------



## Smille24

I got my hormone panel results and everything is in the normal range :dance:. One less thing to worry about!


----------



## trixiesmith

Yay smille that's great!


----------



## jGo_18

Smille - glad to hear your results were good thus far!

Magic - 1st trimester is going good. Some dizziness and exhaustion, but mostly feeling good :)

Ajr - I had two long cycles in a row. O was delayed the first cycle (cd27 when I usually O around cd 15), the second was an 81 day cycle with no ovulation. The next cycle I got my bfp. Don't stress too much yet. I know that's easier said then done.


----------



## campn

Smile- so so happy to hear you got some good news! I think they comment on the ovary with the biggest follicles/eggs that cycle. You've nothing to worry about! I'm so glad things are looking good so you can continue this journey to a BFP!


----------



## ciz

10 dpo. Stark white test bfn


----------



## gina236

I started trying to use the clearblue advanced digital opk yesterday. Tried last night and this morning and both times it got an error. Idk what's going wrong. It says to dip it for 15 seconds but the urine isn't even going across the strip. When it gets the error and I eject it the thing is completely white, not even a control line. About a half hour after it finally has a line on it. Any suggestions? I paid alot of money for these and it's really bothering me that it's not working.


----------



## Unicornwoman

gina236 said:


> I started trying to use the clearblue advanced digital opk yesterday. Tried last night and this morning and both times it got an error. Idk what's going wrong. It says to dip it for 15 seconds but the urine isn't even going across the strip. When it gets the error and I eject it the thing is completely white, not even a control line. About a half hour after it finally has a line on it. Any suggestions? I paid alot of money for these and it's really bothering me that it's not working.

It's *5 seconds*, not 15. With those, if you dip too long they will have an error. Found that out the hard way myself!:dohh:


----------



## gina236

The instructions say 15 if your dipping it in a cup. I think it said 5 for midstream. I'll give it a try though. Thanks.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: :dance: Great news that your hormones are doing what they should. And great that they got back to you so quickly too. That's a great sign that they're being proactive and hopefully you won't have too long to wait for the rest of your results.

Ciz: Sorry :hugs: but 10dpo is still early. The most common implantation day is 9dpo, which would mean that you wouldn't get a positive till 11dpo. I hope you get to see a lovely BFP in the next few days.


9dpo and the urge to POAS was so so so strong this morning. I managed not to with the sensible suggestion to myself that I never ever get early BFPs even when I am pregnant, so there would be no point. I don't think I'll be able to hold off tomorrow even though in three of my pregnancies I got a BFP 11dpo and it was only with my daughter's pregnancy that I got a super faint line on a cheapie at night on 10dpo (so very nearly 11dpo anyway) - in the morning my FRER had been blank. I should learn from experience and not test, but I just won't be able to stop myself.

Still no symptoms. I'm still really ill; in fact I'm home from work today. I cycled into work and had to stop so many times because I felt so weak and dizzy, then I nearly collapsed going up the stairs to my classroom and couldn't get through a conversation with my colleague, so they sent me home again. I just feel so weak, feverish and dizzy. My sinuses are clogged up, so I can't hear very well and I'm just so tired. This is all just my cold, but I haven't been this ill since I was last pregnant, so I am getting my hopes up a bit, even though I really don't want to. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was ill for pretty much the whole first trimester with HFM, sinusitis three times, the flu, norovirus and wretched colds. My son was bringing them all home from nursery and I was catching each one and going down badly, even though I normally have a good immune system and rarely get ill. So the fact that this has taken me down to the point where I'm missing work in bed is quite strange for me.

The only other symptoms I had were slight tender breasts earlier (though that's stopped now) and slight nausea earlier, but that could have been from being ill.


----------



## ciz

Thanks squirrel. I know I really should know better lol this is cycle 13 so I'm just getting seriously impatient now.. I'm thinking if we aren't lucky this time I'll ask the other half to go test his swimmers incase there is a issue. Seeing as I've had tests done and all came back fine see if we can rule out him too. 

Hope your feeling better soon and hopefully it's all pointing to a nice bfp for you lovely =)


----------



## AngelOb

Morning ladies! Cd10 over here a little worried about not getting enough bd in this cycle with the holidays. The OH works retail so he works Thursday night and all weekend long so I know he's going to be tired and probably stressed out. We are getting a date night in tonight but I have no idea about Fri/Sat/Sun and I'm set to O one of those days. One app says today starts my fertile week and one app says tomorrow. I just don't feel like it's a good cycle.

Does anyone else feel like the holidays tend to put a damper on the bd making it hard while trying?


----------



## ajr1990

Thank you ladies for all the encouragement yesterday, I was a mess! lol but I did have a good reason, I was really up from 11:30pm the night before to all the way until 7:30pm last night. I pretty much dragged the kids to bed a bit early and the second my head hit the pillow I was out! Slept practically the whole night though except for when oldest ds woke me up for water around 11:30pm. 
Anyhow lol I think you all were right, I think the temp from yesterday is just not usable at all and I really think that "ewcm" stuff I was getting in the am was just old leftovers from bd the days before(preseed mixed with everything else makes a bit of a convincible ewcm). My temp this am is 36.40.. woo hoo! now that is above coverline.

If you were in my situation, and felt yesterday was 1dpo, would you use one of those temp adjusters to adjust yesterdays temp?
I tested it out and it gave me around the same temp as today, 36.43. 
WWYD? Would you add that adjusted temp or just leave empty?


----------



## ajr1990

gina236 said:


> I started trying to use the clearblue advanced digital opk yesterday. Tried last night and this morning and both times it got an error. Idk what's going wrong. It says to dip it for 15 seconds but the urine isn't even going across the strip. When it gets the error and I eject it the thing is completely white, not even a control line. About a half hour after it finally has a line on it. Any suggestions? I paid alot of money for these and it's really bothering me that it's not working.

Yikes! that was always my worry about buying expensive tests. Those things are between 50-60(+tax and enviro fee I think).. that is why I buy cheapie.
I would def call the company. I know frer company is GREAT at sending you refund or replacement if their tests give errors, I bet cbe is the same.


----------



## squirrel.

I would leave it empty ajr. Those temp adjusters are only meant for if you wake up early, but still get a good long sleep before hand (at keast 4 hours). They're not meant to be used for disturbed sleep as it wouldn't be reliable. If you are worrying FF will get the day wrong then you can always manually put in your o day. I would leave it in as it is and see what FF makes of it. Then if you don't believe it has the day right, you can change it with a manual override.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies! 

So excited for those about to test!! Hoping to see many BFPS! So today FF didn't give me CHs, because of that random temp spike on CD18, once I tried to discard it, it gave me CHs, but I returned it back to what it was. 

Should I discard it, or just leave it as it is!?

Squirrel- So sorry you're feeling so ill hun, if it feels like flu like it could be a good early pregnancy sign!


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> I would leave it empty ajr. Those temp adjusters are only meant for if you wake up early, but still get a good long sleep before hand (at keast 4 hours). They're not meant to be used for disturbed sleep as it wouldn't be reliable. If you are worrying FF will get the day wrong then you can always manually put in your o day. I would leave it in as it is and see what FF makes of it. Then if you don't believe it has the day right, you can change it with a manual override.

okay thank you, I went ahead and manually put ovulation and coverline in. I just don't think it would ever give me a ovulation day with out that other temp and I have no correct temp to go buy. Ugh. I will take my override off in a few days and see what it does. But really then no sleep and the pressed was confusing me yesterday. I was putting the dose they say, 4, in of pressed, so there must of of been lots leftover, and when it mixes with leftover from bd, it makes a very convincible ewcm. Nothing today, so I really think yesterday was 1dpo.


----------



## jGo_18

I'd discard camp. I actually had to do the same thing this cycle. I removed in entirely because it was randomly high and was throwing everything off.


----------



## Smille24

Angel- with my dh's schedule constantly changing, it is extremely hard for us to bd sometimes. It seems that I never ovulate at a good time. Over the summer we went on vacation during my fertile week and bd'd every day and it was fun. However, that was also the cycle my body decided not to ovulate. I think you can make it work. My dh sucks it up no matter how tired he is. No it's not fun, but we get it done. I hope that you can find time.

Ciz- your still early. I hope you see a bfp soon! I definitely think he should get tested especially since your tests came back normal. My dh was in denial that there was an issue and blamed me. I conceived a child b4, he hasn't. Of course he didn't want to know, but that's a man thing. I am so glad he went through with the test bc it gave us a great starting point.

Squirrel - I hope you feel better :hugs:. If you haven't been this ill since your last pregnancy then it sounds promising. I hope you're sick for a good reason ;-).


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So excited for those about to test!! Hoping to see many BFPS! So today FF didn't give me CHs, because of that random temp spike on CD18, once I tried to discard it, it gave me CHs, but I returned it back to what it was.
> 
> Should I discard it, or just leave it as it is!?
> 
> Squirrel- So sorry you're feeling so ill hun, if it feels like flu like it could be a good early pregnancy sign!

If you want to see CH's I'd discard. Had that happen before and it would never give me CH's until I did discard.


----------



## gina236

ajr1990 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> I started trying to use the clearblue advanced digital opk yesterday. Tried last night and this morning and both times it got an error. Idk what's going wrong. It says to dip it for 15 seconds but the urine isn't even going across the strip. When it gets the error and I eject it the thing is completely white, not even a control line. About a half hour after it finally has a line on it. Any suggestions? I paid alot of money for these and it's really bothering me that it's not working.
> 
> Yikes! that was always my worry about buying expensive tests. Those things are between 50-60(+tax and enviro fee I think).. that is why I buy cheapie.
> I would def call the company. I know frer company is GREAT at sending you refund or replacement if their tests give errors, I bet cbe is the same.Click to expand...

Thanks! I do plan on contacting them. I take cheapies too but last month the more expensive ones I had (not cb) gave me a positive a day before the cheapies did so I don't fully trust the cheapies. But if these expensive ones just keep giving me errors what good are they? -_-


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 29 no AF yet but anther stark white bfn. She normally comes in the morning. So I guess I just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## campn

Awesome! I just got my CHs! 3 DPO so I can't believe I'm in the TWW at last! I maybe be testing December 1st. 

Angel- I meant to say I completely agree, but really the cycle I got pregnant with my DS, it was December and we had the in laws in the next bedroom. I think we BD once or twice the entire week, my husband even left to play hockey with his buddies, but luckily it got cancelled and he headed back home. I found out I was pregnant days before Christmas, so it only takes just one little swimmer!


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry about the bfn, TexasRider :(. 

I'm still waiting to ovulate. It's CD19 and last cycle I O'd on CD23, and before that was CD21. But I've been on Vitex this time so I was hoping it would have helped a little more. Last time I started it when I had a 51-day cycle and it brought it down to a 42-day cycle the next time. But my OPKs are darker last night and this morning. Although they look darker when they dry. Starting to feel pain in my hips, and I usually have a very strong pain/ache like this when o happens so I'm hoping it's starting soon. Either I'll have a positive opk tonight or maybe I missed it between last night's test and this morning? Or maybe my body is tricking me. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> I got my hormone panel results and everything is in the normal range :dance:. One less thing to worry about!

Great news!


----------



## campn

K- It looks like it may happen soon, it's gradually getting darker so I don't think you missed it! OPKS were so weird this cycle for me! They were almost positive for 2 days!


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Ciz- your still early. I hope you see a bfp soon! I definitely think he should get tested especially since your tests came back normal. My dh was in denial that there was an issue and blamed me. I conceived a child b4, he hasn't. Of course he didn't want to know, but that's a man thing. I am so glad he went through with the test bc it gave us a great starting point.
> .

Yeah I definitely think this is our next step. I'm just trying to find a way to talk to him about it as I'm not really sure how we will take it . I'm hoping I won't have to and will have a beaut of a bfp in few days lol.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151124_165427.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151124_165427.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Late afternoon. 

These next few days need to fly xx


----------



## squirrel.

Campn, ciz and Smille: thanks ladies, I do hope I start to feel better soon. I feel so so weak and odd still! 

Campn: I would discard it if it gives you crosshairs when you think you ovulated. Random low or high temps creep up all the time for random reasons and I find red lines on FF much nicer than the blue dotted override ones :haha: makes it feel more official.

Gina: I hope you figure it out with those OPKs. Must be frustrating to spend lots of money on something that doesn't work as it should. Hope they get back to you soon.

Texas: sorry you're in limbo! Hope it's a BFP holding you up and not AF.

Ksquared: I don't think you missed it yet, maybe if they were getting lighter, but as they're getting darker still I think you're still leading up to ovulation. Fingers crossed it comes soon.

Ciz: sorry I don't see anything on your test :hugs: I am really bad at not seeing faint lines though. I hope you do get a BFP this cycle! I can imagine it'll be hard having that conversation over SA. We're going to get my husband checked on a couple of cycles if still no BFP before testing me I guess. I hope you don't have to have that conversation though!!

So still feeling rotten, but have these odd side symptoms that are probably down to being ill, but tie in to my usual first tri symptoms, so I'm being hopeful. I've had food aversions to sweet foods the last three days, which I always get around the time of my BFPs and I've also been peeing loads (!!!!) today despite not really drinking too much and the pee is really dilute too, so not sure what's going on there. I've also had this very subtle nauseous strange feeling all day (probably due to being ill though) and slight ovary aches this afternoon. Tons of watery creamy milky cm too. Hoping these are good signs. I may crack tomorrow and test :haha: I am dreadful!!! So much for waiting till 13dpo. Tomorrow is only 10dpo!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Smille &#8211; Yay for normal hormones!!! :happydance: Congrats on your results!

JGo&#8212;So happy that 1st trimester is going well. Do you have feeling of whether it&#8217;s a boy or girl, yet?

Gina &#8211; I agree, Gina. Get your money back. Question: Is this an HPT or Digital Fertility Monitor?

Ciz &#8211; Sorry about your BFNs. :hugs: Don&#8217;t give up hope yet. It&#8217;s still possible for you to get a BFP this cycle. It&#8217;s not over until AF shows. And I know how hard it is to ask DH to have his spermies tested. My DP got very defensive when I brought it up to him. :grr: I hope that&#8217;s not the issue, because he&#8217;ll never go to the doctor to find out.

Campn &#8211; Did you discard the temp? Looks like you didn&#8217;t discard anything, but still got CH. Glad you&#8217;re officially in the 2WW!! :dance:

Trixie &#8211; Sounds like a good plan! I like the idea of you just trying the tea and not the softcups yet. If you tried both and got pregnant, you wouldn&#8217;t know which one helped most. If you get pregnant this month, you&#8217;ll know for sure the raspberry tea helped. One more week is not long at all! Time for some babymaking BD! 

Ajr &#8211; I usually NEVER override what FF says, but this month I had to. If I allowed FF to predict O, it would say I O&#8217;d 3 days after my O pains, +OPK, watery CM, and HSO cervix. The day FF predicted as O (which was wrong), my cervix was Low and Closed, creamy CM, and a surge that occurred 3 days before. I overrode it this month, because I knew better. I believe my temps stayed low 3 days after O because I took Mucinex during O. If you have multiple signs that confirmed your O day, I would PROBABLY override FF. But in your case, I&#8217;m not sure it&#8217;s necessary, because the day you chose is probably the day FF would choose. You just have to wait until 3 DPO for the crosshairs to form. Also, I would count the temp you discarded on 1 DPO. If it was REALLY high, I&#8217;d discard it, but it&#8217;s not that much higher than 2 DPO.

Elfgirl &#8211; Your symptoms really seem promising. Fx for you!

Squirrel &#8211; Hope you feel better, squirrel! And also hoping your illness is a positive sign toward an upcoming BFP! Now adding your aversion to sweets and having to pee a lot&#8230; I&#8217;d be super surprised if you weren&#8217;t. Fx that this is your month!!!

I&#8217;m only 7 DPO and wanna POAS soooo bad! But after looking at some HPT photo galleries, I&#8217;m convinced that the best looking BFPs and faint lines are between 11 DPO and 16 DPO and onward. I don&#8217;t see many faint lines on anything less than 11 DPO. I wasted a lot of money last month on HPTs. Not doing it again. Hopefully I can hold out until AF is late, but we&#8217;ll see.

AngelO &#8211; Hoping you BD enough to catch the egg this cycle! Baby dust, love! :dust:

Texas &#8211; Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: If AF still doesn&#8217;t show, remember that some women don&#8217;t get faint lines until 16 DPO.

Ksquared &#8211; Looks like O is coming very soon! Time to BD! Have fun! Fx this is your month! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. No worries if your not seeing anything. I had gone to loo like 5 times in space of 3 hours before that test haha. 

Yes I really hope I won't have to have that conversation. Fingers crossed. 

So my 10dpo symptoms noted 

Lower back ache 
Cramps 
Need to drink a lot
So going to loo a lot. 
Bunged up nose 
Cm - little creamy ewcm


----------



## campn

Magical- I just put the same temp I got 2 days before that weird spike! I agree that temp spike was random and I don't think it's important! 

I agree you should wait if you can help it. These stark white tests are truly disheartening. I hate seeing them especially when they keep happening so delaying it so always good! I'm preaching to the choir though! I know I'll be doing exactly that in a few days. 

Squirrel- You might get a very faint line on a FRER at 10 DPO! Eeeeeek! I'm excited for you!

Beeeeee where are you!? How you holding up? About to test here in a few days!?


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel - i had faint lines at 9dpo & an obvious line on a frer at 10dpo. you're symptoms sound so promising - can't wait to see that test!

camp - crosshairs! woot!!

magic - not sure if i feel boy or girl yet. we are both hoping for a girl since we have my son already. so far, and mind you it's only been barely a weeks difference, i'm not having the same symptoms i had with my son - so based on that i'm inclined to think girl. but that really might just be wishful thinking.

so much luck and baby dust to those waiting to test and waiting to O. i can't wait to see some more bfp's popping up!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I so hope I do get a BFP tomorrow, but as I don't usually get a BFP till 11dpo, I'm a bit worried about seeing a BFN. I just know I can't wait any longer :haha: I have some FRERs, so hopefully I'll see a faint BFP on there.


----------



## Elfgirl87

Tested today and got BFN but it's only 9 dpo. I also thought a saw maybe the beginning of a line but I'm not sure. I keep hoping this is my month! I'll test again in a few days.


----------



## Elfgirl87

Do you all see anything? I think I do but I'm not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ajr1990

magicalmom2be said:


> Ajr  I usually NEVER override what FF says, but this month I had to. If I allowed FF to predict O, it would say I Od 3 days after my O pains, +OPK, watery CM, and HSO cervix. The day FF predicted as O (which was wrong), my cervix was Low and Closed, creamy CM, and a surge that occurred 3 days before. I overrode it this month, because I knew better. I believe my temps stayed low 3 days after O because I took Mucinex during O. If you have multiple signs that confirmed your O day, I would PROBABLY override FF. But in your case, Im not sure its necessary, because the day you chose is probably the day FF would choose. You just have to wait until 3 DPO for the crosshairs to form. Also, I would count the temp you discarded on 1 DPO. If it was REALLY high, Id discard it, but its not that much higher than 2 DPO.

Actually it was really low and that is why I was frustrated, it was the same as possible O day, 36.12. I only got like 2 hours of sleep if that both times I tempted. I went to bed at around 9:30 baby was up at 11-11:30ish. Went back to bed around 12:3ish and was up back at 1:30ish for the rest of the day. The temp you see on there is the adjusted temp which is really not that accurate BUT that being said its very close to today accurate temp so I though it seems 'nice' lol yeah I just don't think I have any temp for yesterday. 
I will take my manual ch off in a few days and see what it say.


----------



## ajr1990

Elfgirl87 said:


> Do you all see anything? I think I do but I'm not sure.

I feel I see something faint but in all honesty, I don't trust these tests anymore unless I see a TRUE line, not a squinter. I seriously can get 'squinters' on these tests mid cycle - period! I'm not sure what is up with frer test now days, but I have spent way to much money on them as they keep giving me these false positive squinters alllllllll the time.


----------



## trixiesmith

Ciz and squirrel &#8211; fx for you girls

Texas &#8211; sorry about bfn. Hoping it&#8217;s just late implantation for you. 

Camp &#8211; yay for CH

Angel &#8211; I understand where you&#8217;re coming from. DH and I will have a very difficult time to bd once his job starts (ground has to freeze) due to work hours, and I doubt we&#8217;ll ttc if he gets sent up north 8 hours away in the winter. Last winter we had very conflicting work hours, so we gave up on ttc and only bd for fun whenever he felt up to it. 

Gina &#8211; hoping you get everything sorted out with the opks. Personally, I only use cheapies so I wouldn&#8217;t even know what to tell you, except maybe return them. 

Ajr &#8211; I would probably discard. Hoping ff gives you CH in the next few days.

K &#8211; hoping to see a blaring positive in the next day or two. It looks like you&#8217;re almost there. 

Elf &#8211; fx you get a bfp in the next day or so. Sending babydust your way.


afm: af is gone, doc appointment is Thursday, and my window is just a few days away. I really can&#8217;t wait lol. Sorry I haven&#8217;t been on much ladies, I&#8217;ve just been so busy with my work event and other things that I feel way behind with everyone on here. I&#8217;m also sorry if I got anyone&#8217;s name mixed up while I try play catch up on here.


----------



## praying4no2

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies, I so hope I do get a BFP tomorrow, but as I don't usually get a BFP till 11dpo, I'm a bit worried about seeing a BFN. I just know I can't wait any longer :haha: I have some FRERs, so hopefully I'll see a faint BFP on there.

Good luck Squirrel! !!!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151125_002137.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151125_002137.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151125_002247.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151125_002247.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

not to worry if you cant see anything. have a good evening ladies x


----------



## ajr1990

Okay ladies.. so I was playing around right now to see if it will give me CH tomorrow with one more high temp.. Nope..
So I put ONE more day(again just playing around).. and look what it did. 
And look when I take the low temp away.. give me CD on cd19 as well.
WHAT?!?
Do you think I ovulated on cd19 like FF will think if I get a few more high temps?
Its not that far fetched I guess as I ovulate on cd 19 often.. 
but just so crazy.. my temps must be off this cycle huh?
Wow.. so if FF is right.. My bd is not that great? :nope: Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-11-24 at 4.53.01 PM.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 6









Screen Shot 2015-11-24 at 5.03.08 PM.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies. 

I was part of this group when it first started and I got my bfp early October. Unfortunately we had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. It's been a few weeks since and I'm currently waiting for my period so we can start a new cycle and Ttc. Now 100% how I feel but hubs and I want nothing more than to get pregnant again and since it took awhile the first time I don't want to waste any time. Anyway, can I join again? No testing date until I get my first period. This month we we're ntnp and since no idea when AF will show I'm just hanging out and waiting!


----------



## ajr1990

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I was part of this group when it first started and I got my bfp early October. Unfortunately we had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. It's been a few weeks since and I'm currently waiting for my period so we can start a new cycle and Ttc. Now 100% how I feel but hubs and I want nothing more than to get pregnant again and since it took awhile the first time I don't want to waste any time. Anyway, can I join again? No testing date until I get my first period. This month we we're ntnp and since no idea when AF will show I'm just hanging out and waiting!

aww I remember you mrs green
I am so sorry, lots of ((HUGS)):hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151125_002137.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151125_002137.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151125_002247.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151125_002247.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> not to worry if you cant see anything. have a good evening ladies x

I see something, how many dpo are you?!


----------



## magicalmom2be

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I was part of this group when it first started and I got my bfp early October. Unfortunately we had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. It's been a few weeks since and I'm currently waiting for my period so we can start a new cycle and Ttc. Now 100% how I feel but hubs and I want nothing more than to get pregnant again and since it took awhile the first time I don't want to waste any time. Anyway, can I join again? No testing date until I get my first period. This month we we're ntnp and since no idea when AF will show I'm just hanging out and waiting!

So sorry to hear, Mrs.Green!!! :hugs: Welcome back! You'll have another BFP in no time, and this time it will stick! Fx for you, love!

xoxo
Baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## ciz

sorry to hear that mrs.green. big hugs to you lovely. xxx

ajr im sorry lovely i havent a clue on temping charts. hopefully some of the girls on here can help out xx im 10dpo eve. x


----------



## trixiesmith

so sorry mrs.green :hugs:

Sorry ciz I don't see anything yet.

ajr I think if you did o on cd19, you're still in. some of the ladies here told me sperm can live for up to 5 days, so I think your bd is fine.


----------



## Trr

Hi Mrs. Green. I think you were in my birth club July sparklers. I also had a BFP and a loss this month too. 

Sorry to see you back but we welcome you with open arms. I am also not waiting either :)


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry for your loss Mrs. green. Hopefully you get your sticky rainbow baby soon.
Ciz- im still not seeing anything but like I said I suck at spotting lines.
Ajr- all it takes is one live sperm to make a baby. And yes sperm can live several days in ewcm. 
Am im hoping AF comes tmrw so I will end up with a 29 day cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you so much everyone! I really feel welcomed I appreciate it. 


Trr- I was supposed to be due in June so it wasn't me. Have you had AF yet or are you trying the same cycle?


----------



## Unicornwoman

My heart goes out to you Mrs. Green. It's never easy dealing with a loss.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Trr

Mrs green- Oh must have been from one of the other groups I was in. 

Doctors told me to wait a month but I'm impatient and hard headed so I am bd'ing and currently waiting to o right now. Was supposed to o today but I guess the mc messed up my hormones and I'm still waiting. I was only 5 weeks so my levels beta levels went down very quickly.


----------



## campn

Ciz- the picture is a little blurry so maybe try taking another one, zoomed in! 

Ajr- Your BD looks fine to me! Really after a few months of TTC, sometimes you can do it everyday and it still won't happen. I suppose also preseed you used would help them live longer!

Mrsgreen- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: at least you know you CAN get pregnant, just needs to happen again, and it will. 

Trr- I hope you ovulate soon and join us in the TWW! I hope your heart is doing good <3


----------



## ksquared726

Mrs. Green - I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there and it sucks. Still trying for my 2nd bfp, but we'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Mrs Green: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I really hope you get your rainbow soon.

Ciz: I think I see a faint shadow, but I'd be wary of those tests. Are they one step cheapies? In the past those have given me shadows and pink lines in the time limit and have turned out to be false positives. I won't use hen anymore because they got my hopes up so many times. I hope this really is the start of your BFP.

Ajr: I also don't think your timing looks to bad, I wouldn't say you're out because of it! The cycle o had my chemical we had awful awful timing and yet we conceived. Whereas all these cycles with perfect timing have led to nothing.


10dpo and a lovely BFN to greet me this morning. Why did I get my hopes up? Ugh!! I do this every month! I do normally get a BFP on 11dpo, but with my daughter's pregnancy I could (years later out of curiosity) tweak lines out of my 10dpo FRER in the morning and then by evening I had a faint BFP on cheapies. I know that won't happen this time around and because it on my Novemebr cycle with her that I got my BFPs it's making me feel a bit sadder about this cycle being a flop. There is still time I know, but I don't feel very positive. I will probably test tomorrow and after that I've run out of tests and won't be buying any more.


----------



## ajr1990

Well, officially got my ch. thank you all for the support. Cd19 it is, 5dpo today. I know you all say it only takes on sperm etc, still bummed in bd timing though.


----------



## squirrel.

ajr doctors recommend having sex every other day throughout fertile window as the optimum for conceiving. You did more than that, I really don't think you have anything at all to worry about. You would have had millions of sperm ready not just 1. Statistically the best days for conceiving are the day before ovulation and two days before, so the fact that you had sex the day before is a great thing.


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> ajr doctors recommend having sex every other day throughout fertile window as the optimum for conceiving. You did more than that, I really don't think you have anything at all to worry about. You would have had millions of sperm ready not just 1. Statistically the best days for conceiving are the day before ovulation and two days before, so the fact that you had sex the day before is a great thing.

Your right, thank you. I really need to stop whining. I guess I would just feel a bit more confident if I would of bd day of. But again, your right. Day before is a good thing too.


----------



## ajr1990

When is everyone testing?(be honest! lol) 
hoping to hold out until Next friday(Dec4th) but I'd really be happy if I just wait until Tuesday or so .. we will see. lol 
I did not buy any IC test this cycle and have no plans too but I always get tempted by the $store. I don't plan on buying any more frer this cycle, so disappointed in them now days. But I think I have two still under my sink from last cycle.


----------



## ajr1990

Beemeck, just looked at your chart and it looks amazing this cycle. even looks like a implantation dip on 6dpo. I feel like we will be seeing a third rise soon!


----------



## beemeck

eeeeek hi ladies!!! I'm still here - work is SO busyyyyy. Stopped in today for a few hours before checking out for the holidays. Been lurking on my phone to catch up but haven't had time for a proper response!

thanks ajr - I can't believe that my temp as been the EXACT same pretty much every day post O. 98.18. so specific and I've gotten it 5 times now, wtf? Pretty boring lol :coffee: I would love to see it go up soon :) glad you got your CHs and your timing is even better - day before is better than day of! It takes sperm some time to get up there! 

squirrel - sorry you haven't seen anything yet, but it's not deterring me any. your symptoms are sounding great and I think you are def due for a bfp :hugs:

ciz - not seeing anything but you know I never give up until AF arrives. And even then sometimes I don't.... :haha::hugs:

camp - hey girl! chart is looking great. I was totally thinking CD for your O so glad FF agrees with me :haha: I feel like this TWW is flying by - hopefully it's going quick for you too! :hugs::hugs:

mrs green - omg. I am so sad to hear about your loss. thinking of you and so glad you have rejoined us for the continuation of your journey :hugs::hugs:

magical - hi! temps are looking great right now! :thumbup:

trixie - glad you got the tea - it really helped with my CM! and I love drinking a nice hot drink now that it's so cold. good luck with your dr appt!

smille - yay for follicles! I think it's going to be an easy fix for you and a short journey with the docs. everything is checking out so far and I'm so glad to hear it :hugs:

elf - can't see anything on your last test but excited to see your next one since your symptoms sound so promising!

AFM - 9dpo. I never thought I'd say this, but boy that went by fast! and guess what else ladies? I'm not testing this month! lol unless by some miracle AF doesn't show. I didn't want to test last month but did since I had halloween parties to attend and wanted to drink guilt free or not drink if that was the case. This month I won't have anything going on around test time, so I'm not doing it. It feels so freeing just to say that lol. It's been a long journey and I'm just now finally growing tired. This month was so much more laid back in terms of BDing and even how much I've thought about it. It just isn't sustainable to be so obsessed for an entire year - at least for me. It caught up with me and I feel really relaxed right now. I def don't think this is my cycle and I prefer it that way. I hate getting my hopes up so high each month. Of course there is always hope there, but I'm feeling chill. Ignoring any "symptoms" because I have them every cycle. But the one thing that can't be ignored is my abundant CM. It seems the most it's ever been, but I always get a good deal of creamy cm post o. Got the yellowish around the same time as last cycle too so really not looking into things so much. just going to hang out and enjoy my holiday and see what happens next week :flower:


----------



## beemeck

k - did you get that blaring pos opk ??


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Sorry about the BFN, but not because it means you're not pregnant but because seeing them SUCK regardless! Maybe you implanted sooner with your daughter though so that's always something to remember, if you just implanted on 9 DPO (which is the most common day) the earliest you could see any line would be 11 DPO if even that! I think the magic number is 12 DPO, if I don't see a line by then I give up, but I know the most common BFP day is 13 DPO so there you go!

I think I'm giving my PTs to DH and will ask him to hide them and only give one out at 12 DPO.


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm so glad you're feeling great and relaxed! I think it's the wise and smart thing to do in all seriousness. I think your chart this month is exceptionally great!

Ajr- Not saying this to try to comfort you but every other day is just is great as everyday if not greater, if this cycle is a bust next cycle I'll do every other day.


----------



## trixiesmith

ajr - I always felt bd the days leading up to, and day of, O would be better than day of just because of the time it takes sperm to travel. I really don't think you have anything to worry about. As I haven't reached my fertile window yet, I won't test until mid December, around the 15th or 16th, if I decide to test at all. I likely will test, but it's nice to think I won't lol. 

bee - I'm digging your chart girl. I love that you're relaxed and laid back about this cycle. I agree that it sucks to get your hopes up each cycle. All I watch for is morning sickness and possibly ib these days. If I don't experience either of those and get a bfp, I can only imagine how surprised I'd be lol.

I just find this whole ttc easier by ignoring symptoms that I feel every month and by reminding myself that it will happen sooner or later (hopefully sooner though). I know DH and I are both tired of getting our hopes up just to feel a bit sad when af shows, but I think we both feel more optimistic and positive about this month since I've been drinking the tea and have my doc appointment tomorrow. I feel good trying new things.


----------



## campn

I wanna wish you all happy thanksgiving even if you don't celebrate it in your country! It's good to be thankful I think! 

What is everyone cooking/eating!? I'm making a Greek side dish and brining it to my sister's where we are all getting together!


----------



## beemeck

yeah trixie - I'm just kinda feeling this way naturally which is nice. Every month I tried forcing myself to be more relaxed and of course that never worked. I think I'm finally coming down from the "this is going to be it" every month. Since I got pregnant on our first try, we even joked saying "we will only use this power for good". So we both really thought it would have happened easily again. Honestly, I don't see it happening now without medical intervention. I think something def happened with my fertility after the traumatic experience I had during the pregnancy so I'm just going with the flow and giving it 2 more months until my yearly gyn appt. 

camp - happy thanksgiving to you and everyone else! As you know, I'm vegan, so I will be making a vegan loaf as well as a sweet potato side dish and pumpkin pie brownies. I'm so excited!


----------



## jGo_18

Bee - your mindset sounds exactly where mine finally hit this past cycle. i was so tired of stressing over everything little thing and trying to force myself to be positive. i kind of, unintentionally, took a step back... and now i wonder if the zen that took me over was because my subconscious knew i need not worry because my bfp was coming. 
your chart looks brilliant and i hope the new mindset is a sign of that most deserved bfp coming!


----------



## magicalmom2be

campn said:


> I wanna wish you all happy thanksgiving even if you don't celebrate it in your country! It's good to be thankful I think!
> 
> What is everyone cooking/eating!? I'm making a Greek side dish and brining it to my sister's where we are all getting together!

Will be attending a big family gathering at my grandmothers house. She will be cooking and she is the best cook ever!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ladies, I wanted to pop in and wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving, even if you don't celebrate I am still grateful and extremely thankful for all of you and your support.

Tomorrow we'll be at BF's aunts house with some of his family and since my family can not make it down here until Saturday, we'll be having another Thanksgiving on Saturday at my house. I was never a huge fan of any Thanksgiving food so, I'll probably just enjoy some mashed potatoes and other sides. I think we're supposed to be bringing/making the mashed potatoes for tomorrow which means I have to go to a supermarket tonight. Pray for the other people there that they do not feel the rath of my pregnancy hormones lol!!!

<3 :kiss:


----------



## TexasRider

Still no AF for me. Another temp dip tosay so hopefully she will show soon. If she doesn't show by Monday I have to call my OB and do blood work. I'm still getting stark white BFN so I know I'm not pregnant. I just want her to come
So I can start trying again


----------



## campn

Bee- Sweet potatoes are my favorite, and pumpkin pie brownies sound heavenly! 
I know you're scared and worried about your fertility especially after what you've been through, I hope that's not the case though and you're just having bad luck, and luck always changes right!? I'm tightly crossing everything for you that you get that BFP SOON! 

TTCBABY- You're brave to be going tonight, yesterday Target was crazy, and they were out of so many things! I had to go to another store to find what I need. I'm cooking today some of the things, I joked with DH about making it a drinking game for every time I have to stir something! 

Magical- that sounds so relaxing, grandmas cooking beats everything. My grandmas have all passed away but I still remember my mother's mom made the best pies from scratch. 

AFM- I also wonder if my fertility changed since DS, I've since developed a thyroid disorder and take no medication for it, but I thought it wasn't really effecting me since I was still ovulating regularly. I don't know, it's so easy for the mind to just expect the worst case scenarios.


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Still no AF for me. Another temp dip tosay so hopefully she will show soon. If she doesn't show by Monday I have to call my OB and do blood work. I'm still getting stark white BFN so I know I'm not pregnant. I just want her to come
> So I can start trying again

How late are you now? Sometimes a light exercise or sex make mine come if I'm late, maybe it's worth a try!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happy thanksgiving to everyone! Last year we had thanksgiving at our home and I'm so glad we're not this year. We're going to hubs family and then shopping with my mom Friday morning. Overall today is kind of a bittersweet day. Just had my first negative htp today and tomorrow was the day we were supposed to tell everyone.


----------



## TexasRider

Well that's the thing. I'm not sure. Since I had my mirena out at the end of June I've had two 28 day cycles then I had a 29 day and then an 18 day and 15 day cycle. I did clomid this cycle since my doctor thought I wasn't ovulating. So now it's been a 30 day cycle so far and no AF yet


----------



## praying4no2

AF started today. I'm moving on to December and a Christmas BFP! Good luck to everyone else testing this month. 

I tried preseed this month and was very hopeful. This month I'm going to try to RELAX more. DH downloaded Glow so now he can monitor the BD ,planning. I also have polyp removal Dec. 3.


----------



## Trr

Already celebrated thanksgiving up in Canada but I am looking forward to some Black Friday shopping. Online of course because people are crazy. 

I'm thankful for all you ladies, everyday. Not just when we should be thankful. 

Had to buy more OPKs today because I'm down to 6 left and o still hasn't happened. Sent me into panic. Looks like I'll have a longer cycle this time around. Hope LP stays at 13 days. 

I'm tired as well. Getting sick of the run around from my body.


----------



## beemeck

camp, jgo, trixie - you all are so sweet to always have reassuring words for me! honestly my chart is looking good, but is also looking like most of the other months too. I think it just finally hit me how I've put my life on hold for so long - I met my friends for happy hour yesterday. we used to do it once a month but it never started back up after I left the hospital and recovered. It was so good to just be carefree again - that sounds so crazy that I haven't felt that way in awhile. Maybe this zen or reemergence into my old life will have an effect, you never know. 

camp - I wonder if the thyroid thing could be hindering the process? I'm like you - once I know I'm ovulating, I think what other problems could there be? I think when I was worried about my thyroid and looking stuff up that there could be other factors present. It would definitely be worth it to check in with your doctor - it sure wouldn't hurt!

texas - so strange that AF isn't showing for you, especially since you were having such short cycles! But I agree with camp - DTD always jump starts it for me. the (other kind of) O gets the uterus contracting! :haha:

ttc hi! so nice to still hear from you and jgo and wanna and mommy and all of the other lovely moms to be! 

mrs green - I know the feeling. it's so bittersweet. for me, it took awhile for my numbers to go down though so I think I was really ready for it when they finally hit zero. plus they were monitoring it with blood tests so I was definitely ready to stop with all the needles. my poor arms - I looked like a bad addict :dohh:

I'm thankful that we have all found each other out here in cyberspace to help us along on this journey. couldn't do it without you ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

praying4no2 said:


> AF started today. I'm moving on to December and a Christmas BFP! Good luck to everyone else testing this month.
> 
> I tried preseed this month and was very hopeful. This month I'm going to try to RELAX more. DH downloaded Glow so now he can monitor the BD ,planning. I also have polyp removal Dec. 3.

I always forget something before I hit send :dohh: sorry that AF came. I try to do at least ONE thing different every month too so I feel like I have an edge on the game :shrug: my DH was ALL about glow since he's so nosy but he's already stopped using it, ugh. hopefully your DH enjoys it and you both get your xmas BFP! :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Bee - That's awesome that you're so relaxed his cycle. It's always easier said than done, so congrats for having a quick-feeling and relaxed tww!

No blaring positive for me yet, UGH. OPKs are still about the same - strong line but still very negative. We BD last night with preseed and then I slept with the soft cup in. CD 20 today so 3 more days until it's the same o day as last cycle without Vitex. We've been BD-ing every other day. Although today is DH's birthday so we may BD tonight if he initiates :winkwink:.


----------



## Elfgirl87

Well ladies, I'm not sure what's going on. I'm 10 dpo. Here's my test from last night. I don't like blue dye of course but the store was out of eveything else:( The faint line showed up before the three minute mark, but I don't trust these. This morning I had some bleeding that was bright red but not my period so I'm pretty discouraged right now. Period so due next week so we will see what happens. My symptoms seemed so promising. I keep hoping maybe I still will get a BPF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jGo_18

Elf - if AF isn't due until next week still... the bleeding today could be IB, and if that's the case it'd be too early for the test to show. on the chance that it is IB today, try waiting a few days before testing again (maybe in the meantime you'll be able to find a pink dye test instead!)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Elfgirl87 said:


> Well ladies, I'm not sure what's going on. I'm 10 dpo. Here's my test from last night. I don't like blue dye of course but the store was out of eveything else:( The faint line showed up before the three minute mark, but I don't trust these. This morning I had some bleeding that was bright red but not my period so I'm pretty discouraged right now. Period so due next week so we will see what happens. My symptoms seemed so promising. I keep hoping maybe I still will get a BPF.

Weirdly enough this was the test I got my first BFP with. I didn't believe it because it was a blue dye so I ran to the store that morning and got a FRER.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Trixie  Wishing you the best for your doctors appointment! Is it THIS Thursday, Thanksgiving?

Trr & MrsGreen  :hugs: Fx for your rainbow babies!!! Sending baby dust for both of you! :dust::dust:

MrsGreen -- :hugs: Its a sad thought that tomorrow was going to be the day you told everyone you were pregnant. Your rainbow baby is on its way and would make a WONDERFUL Christmas announcement! :xmas6:

Squirrel  Sorry about the BFN, love! :hugs: Fx youll get your BFP in a few days! Youre had some GREAT symptoms this month! Youre definitely not out, yet!

Ajr  Your chart looks WONDERFUL! I tend to see more BFPs with couples who DONT :sex: so often during the fertile window. Youll be just fine! Fx you get your BFP this cycle! 

I see youre planning to test on the 4th or a little sooner. My test date is the 2ndbut could be sooner, since Im have the POAS itch! Like you, I have considered stocking up on some dollar store tests. :blush:My theory: I can get 10 tests for $10 and test EVERYDAY until AF if I wanted to. 

Bee  Your chart looks fabulous and Im very hopeful that this is your month! I think its kinda cool that your temps are the same every cycle. I wonder how theyll change on your BFP month, which fx, is THIS month, even though you dont want to get your hopes up anymore! Definitely understandable for a year of TTC! Sorry to hear how the trauma from your lost has possibly affected your fertility. :hugs: You are doing the best thing by letting go. I hope to take on the same attitude for future cycles. 

Im 8 DPO, one day behind you and plan not to test until AF doesnt show either. Last month was my first cycle TTC, but I saw how obsessed I became, how much money and time I wasted, and how SUPER disappointed behind each BFN and AF. I actually cried I was so disappointed! :cry: I dont want to go through that another cycle! Especially if this turns into LTTTC (I have been NTNP for 10+ years, so LTTTC could be in the cards for me, but I try to stay positive.) AF is due Dec. 2, exactly one week from today. Hopefully I can keep myself distracted until then.

JGo  I hope to get to that zen place to make TTC easier. This is my 2nd cycle TTC and Ive ALREADY made plans to not test until AF is late. Hopefully next cycle, I can let go even more!

Praying4no2  Fx that December is your month!!! Perfect way to bring in the New Year!!!! :xmas12:

TTCBaby  Enjoy your 2-part Thanksgiving celebration! Like you, I was never a big fan of Thanksgiving food, but really, its the Turkey that Ive never been a fan of. I LOVE ALL the side dishes and desserts! :cake: Mmmm..

Texas  Hoping AF comes for you soon, so you wont have to do any bloodwork. But you never know, you might actually be pregnant but just dont have enough HCG to show up on a test. Hopefully thats the case!

Campn  I hope your thyroid issue isnt affecting your fertility. Really, I wish for ALL OF US that doctors or medication arent necessary to improve our fertility, but sadly, thats not always the case. I really have a feeling that your BFP is coming soon. Baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: Wow this thread has moved fast!! 

Bee: It&#8217;s so fantastic that you&#8217;re feeling so relaxed. I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s the goal of each and every one of us who is TTC. It&#8217;s such a long slog all this waiting, but you have the perfect attitude for it. Your chart is looking amazing. I have a really good feeling for you this cycle!

Camp: Great decision :D I wish I could give my pregnancy tests to my husband, but I&#8217;d just go out and buy more :haha: I think you&#8217;re right about 12dpo, I have heard that&#8217;s the best day to test, but I just know me tomorrow, I know I won&#8217;t be able to stop myself.

Tribe: Glad you&#8217;re feeling more positive. PMA has a huge impact on our lives in ways we can&#8217;t understand yet, so I bet it&#8217;ll do great things for you. I hope your doctor&#8217;s appointment goes well tomorrow.

jGo: How goes pregnant life? :D

Texas: How frustrating for you that your period is delayed but you&#8217;re still getting BFNs. I hope you don&#8217;t have to make a trip to the doctor and that your period comes (or that you&#8217;re secretly pregnant and your BFP is just taking its time!)

Prayin4no2: Sorry AF got you :hugs: Here&#8217;s to a Christmas BFP for you!! :dust:

Try: Sorry your body&#8217;s giving you a hard time with this ovulation :hugs: After losses sadly cycles can be totally out of whack. I hope that you ovulate soon. Waiting to ovulate is so frustrating when you don&#8217;t know when it&#8217;s going to happen. The unknown is so upsetting as trying to plan sex around an ovulation that never seems to come is just so defeating. I hope yours hurries up!

KSquared: Come on positive OPK!!! Every other day sounds fantastic though, that&#8217;s the suggested amount, so hopefully you guys can keep that up till ovulation comes.

Elf: Sorry, I can&#8217;t see anything on your test :hugs: but the bleeding does sound quite positive as it&#8217;s so early for your period. It could very well have been implantation bleeding, which means you wouldn&#8217;t see a BFP for a good few days yet. Fingers crossed for you!!

Magical: I hope you don&#8217;t have to suffer with LTTTC :hugs: and you have such a good mindset to wait to test until AF is due. Early testing is such a horrible pattern to fall into. Once you&#8217;ve started, you just can&#8217;t stop yourself and the endless BFNs from testing too early really wear on you. I hope this is your BFP cycle!!

To everyone who celebrates Thanksgiving: I hope you all have a wonderful celebration. I too am thankful for this group and all the lovely ladies in it :hugs:


So I&#8217;m starting to feel LOADS better from my cold and sadly all the symptoms I thought might be pregnancy have disappeared :haha: I still have slightly tender breasts and that strange cm, but the food aversions have gone, the slight nausea, everything! Oh well! I am looking forward to testing tomorrow. Stupidly, I have a good feeling now about this cycle. I was looking back through my pictures of my test this morning and I could tweak a super super super faint line out of it (much like I could with my FRER that I took on 10dpo with my daughter&#8217;s pregnancy). I know I&#8217;m setting myself up for a fall, but I just can&#8217;t fight this positive feeling that this might be it.


----------



## Elfgirl87

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: Wow this thread has moved fast!!
> 
> Bee: Its so fantastic that youre feeling so relaxed. Im sure thats the goal of each and every one of us who is TTC. Its such a long slog all this waiting, but you have the perfect attitude for it. Your chart is looking amazing. I have a really good feeling for you this cycle!
> 
> Camp: Great decision :D I wish I could give my pregnancy tests to my husband, but Id just go out and buy more :haha: I think youre right about 12dpo, I have heard thats the best day to test, but I just know me tomorrow, I know I wont be able to stop myself.
> 
> Tribe: Glad youre feeling more positive. PMA has a huge impact on our lives in ways we cant understand yet, so I bet itll do great things for you. I hope your doctors appointment goes well tomorrow.
> 
> jGo: How goes pregnant life? :D
> 
> Texas: How frustrating for you that your period is delayed but youre still getting BFNs. I hope you dont have to make a trip to the doctor and that your period comes (or that youre secretly pregnant and your BFP is just taking its time!)
> 
> Prayin4no2: Sorry AF got you :hugs: Heres to a Christmas BFP for you!! :dust:
> 
> Try: Sorry your bodys giving you a hard time with this ovulation :hugs: After losses sadly cycles can be totally out of whack. I hope that you ovulate soon. Waiting to ovulate is so frustrating when you dont know when its going to happen. The unknown is so upsetting as trying to plan sex around an ovulation that never seems to come is just so defeating. I hope yours hurries up!
> 
> KSquared: Come on positive OPK!!! Every other day sounds fantastic though, thats the suggested amount, so hopefully you guys can keep that up till ovulation comes.
> 
> Elf: Sorry, I cant see anything on your test :hugs: but the bleeding does sound quite positive as its so early for your period. It could very well have been implantation bleeding, which means you wouldnt see a BFP for a good few days yet. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Magical: I hope you dont have to suffer with LTTTC :hugs: and you have such a good mindset to wait to test until AF is due. Early testing is such a horrible pattern to fall into. Once youve started, you just cant stop yourself and the endless BFNs from testing too early really wear on you. I hope this is your BFP cycle!!
> 
> To everyone who celebrates Thanksgiving: I hope you all have a wonderful celebration. I too am thankful for this group and all the lovely ladies in it :hugs:
> 
> 
> So Im starting to feel LOADS better from my cold and sadly all the symptoms I thought might be pregnancy have disappeared :haha: I still have slightly tender breasts and that strange cm, but the food aversions have gone, the slight nausea, everything! Oh well! I am looking forward to testing tomorrow. Stupidly, I have a good feeling now about this cycle. I was looking back through my pictures of my test this morning and I could tweak a super super super faint line out of it (much like I could with my FRER that I took on 10dpo with my daughters pregnancy). I know Im setting myself up for a fall, but I just cant fight this positive feeling that this might be it.


Thanks! It seems just like my period though so I don't know. I hope I'm not out but it is early. I'll test again next week but I feel so let down:( I have long cycles and sometimes don't ovulate. It doesn't help that I just found out a friend is pregnant after just starting to try.


----------



## campn

I'm very excited for a few of you to test! It froze at 23 BFPS and it needs to change! Let's bring that number up shall we!? &#128077;


----------



## jGo_18

Squirrel - pregnant life is great :) tho I seem to be coming into the morning sickness stage... But I'll take it if it means baby bear is doing well. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. I haven't tested again..I had this wave of just feeling out this month so thought what's the point in depressing myself because of a pee stick lol. So won't be testing now unless my period is a no show. 

So focusing on my tutu's here's a couple of pics to show what I've been up to =)[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151124_214442.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151124_214442.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG_20151116_014443.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG_20151116_014443.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Good luck ladies who are testing soon or about to ov. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## TexasRider

Those tutus are cute!!! I'm starting to feel crampy again so hopefully that means AF is coming. Funny I never want her to show up
But with all the negative tests I just want her to come on already so I can try and get back to normal.... Sigh


----------



## campn

Ciz- I'm sorry you're feeling down hun, really every passing month a little voice in me says "it'll never happen". I hate it and I feel like I can't breathe anymore. 

I love love those tutus! So beautiful! You're really good at this! I wish I had a skill like that. Guess it's not too late to learn! 

Texas- Ugh I know that feeling exactly. I keep wasting tests when AF doesn't show and I just talk myself into testing saying well maybe now I'm further enough for it to show a line. Like one day I'm hoping it doesn't show, and the next I'm praying it does.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> I wanna wish you all happy thanksgiving even if you don't celebrate it in your country! It's good to be thankful I think!
> 
> What is everyone cooking/eating!? I'm making a Greek side dish and brining it to my sister's where we are all getting together!

We're going to dh's grandma's house for dinner. I'm hosting dinner with my family on Sunday so we're pretty much eating turkey all weekend lol.


----------



## ajr1990

I know it's too early, but my SVT has been out of control the last two days. It's pretty well under control by the meds I take, but rapid heart rate/svt was always my first pregnancy sign with all past pregnancies(and MC's).


----------



## ajr1990

Trr said:


> Already celebrated thanksgiving up in Canada but I am looking forward to some Black Friday shopping. Online of course because people are crazy.
> 
> I'm thankful for all you ladies, everyday. Not just when we should be thankful.
> 
> Had to buy more OPKs today because I'm down to 6 left and o still hasn't happened. Sent me into panic. Looks like I'll have a longer cycle this time around. Hope LP stays at 13 days.
> 
> I'm tired as well. Getting sick of the run around from my body.

hey, fellow Canadian here too :)


----------



## ajr1990

Elfgirl87 said:


> Well ladies, I'm not sure what's going on. I'm 10 dpo. Here's my test from last night. I don't like blue dye of course but the store was out of eveything else:( The faint line showed up before the three minute mark, but I don't trust these. This morning I had some bleeding that was bright red but not my period so I'm pretty discouraged right now. Period so due next week so we will see what happens. My symptoms seemed so promising. I keep hoping maybe I still will get a BPF.

these tests are the WORST for evaps. I'd get a pink dye test.. even if it's a $store test.. they are better then these ones


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> Evening ladies. I haven't tested again..I had this wave of just feeling out this month so thought what's the point in depressing myself because of a pee stick lol. So won't be testing now unless my period is a no show.
> 
> So focusing on my tutu's here's a couple of pics to show what I've been up to =)[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151124_214442.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151124_214442.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG_20151116_014443.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG_20151116_014443.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Good luck ladies who are testing soon or about to ov. Hope everyone else is well xx

Super cute! I try and focus on knitting to keep me busy now days!


----------



## ajr1990

magicalmom2be said:


> Ajr &#8211; Your chart looks WONDERFUL! I tend to see more BFPs with couples who DON&#8217;T :sex: so often during the fertile window. You&#8217;ll be just fine! Fx you get your BFP this cycle!
> 
> I see you&#8217;re planning to test on the 4th or a little sooner. My test date is the 2nd&#8230;but could be sooner, since I&#8217;m have the POAS itch! Like you, I have considered stocking up on some dollar store tests. :blush:My theory: I can get 10 tests for $10 and test EVERYDAY until AF if I wanted to.

Thank you for your support :hugs:
Can you believe it I walked to the $store when ds1 was at dance class and I walked out of there with ZERO tests! Talk about the strength that took LOL .. Kinda proud of myself..:haha: On the other hand, I already made plans in my head to go back..... maybe tomorrow with kids are in school :dohh::dohh::growlmad: I will need to possibly keep busy with grocery and christmas shopping so that I don't go! if I make it until Thursday with out going, I don't have chance to go until Monday haha.. dh is around on the weekends and I never go to the $store and buy a ton of tests like a crazy woman in front of him :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 31 and still no AF. Still BFN on tests. This sucks so bad. But I'm not going to let it get me down. I'm going to enjoy Thanksgiving with my family. We will eventually get it all sorted out. I know it...


----------



## trixiesmith

Good morning ladies. Happy thanksgiving to those in the US. 

Magical - Yes my doctors appointment is today. I live in Canada so our thanksgiving was in October. :) 

Squirrel - I do highly enjoy keeping a PMA. It helps when DH and I remind each other we aren't allowed to be sad. He's a trooper. And thank you, I hope my appointment goes better than I think it will.

Ciz - love love love those tutus! That reminds me that I need to make a tulle ball gown for myself - we're holding a princess party within my hometown for all mothers and daughters in 2 weeks. I have no children but I'll be volunteering there with my mom.

Anyone have any questions I should probably be asking? or tests I can try to make them do today? lol I'm feeling a bit nervous and keep losing my train of thought. I think I need to make a list lol


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies.

I hope you're all well! I check in every day to see how you all are!

Wow, those tutus are beautiful. You're so clever. I wouldn't have a clue where to begin!

Bee, you sound so positive and relaxed, and that's amazing :cloud9: It's the best way to be. I can't talk, I was a nervous wreck, but I wish I hadn't been as it really affects your mood and your daily life - I know because it happened to me! So you really are in the best frame of mind! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Good luck to all ladies waiting to test! I agree with Camp, that 23 needs to change. I'm sure this time next week that number will have increased a lot :)

Happy Holidays to all of those celebrating!


----------



## ciz

Aww thank you ladies! So kind =) hopefully the crowd will be just as nice as you guys and buy some hehe

The oh actually urged me to test today but with frer. Was tired last night was in bed early and this back ache and cramp feels like it's doing a circle in exactly same place right round. Still not seeing a line but here's a pic if you fancy a nosey =)

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151126_163600-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151126_163600-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magicalmom2be

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! As much as I want to complain about my PMS symptoms and feeling out at 9 DPO... I would much rather focus on how thankful I am to have you ladies in my life. I don't know how I could take on this stressful journey without you. Thank you for your support and kind words. Sometimes the smallest things you say can make the biggest difference while taking on such a tedious journey as TTC. I have my up days and my down days, but no matter what day it is, you ladies are there with 100% unwavering support! You ladies are the best! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart! Love you guys! :friends:


----------



## praying4no2

I see a line Ciz!


----------



## praying4no2

It looks like the number will change soon!


----------



## ciz

Can you really hun? Ah I so hope it is =)


----------



## ajr1990

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA.

Well let me tell you, every cycle I realize just so dumb I am..
Started testing and today is only 6dpo. *sigh* 
I guess this cycle with not buying the IC(so I don't have 40 IC under counter) and only have 6 more $store gets + 2 FRER .. I figure I can test for the next week using $store then use the frer on official test date.. Not a good plan but I'm going with it. *sigh* 
I just can't stop myself from testing but if I don't buy anymore and really stay true to that.. I have three kids to buy christmas gifts for, really I AM NOT BUYING ANYMORE TEST THIS CYCLE lol I like the idea of using 1 a day then using frer around real test time :) 
Anyhow here is my dpo6 test.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=485705

I do see a squinter so i am really starting to think my body is lame and for some reason I always have a random very low amount of hcg (like the 1 value back on dpo 7 last cycle!) Oh well. But at least I'm not crazy and had the blood work to back it up last cycle. I just really want to see a REAL line this cycle!


----------



## ajr1990

I don't normally get sick to my tummy in tww, and it's to early for it to be a symptom. I have not felt well all day, feel like I'm going to throw up. I bet I am catching the tummy bug my ds3 just had. Ugh. I feel the 2ww is always very high stress time.


----------



## ciz

I think I'm seeing something faint hun. Fx for you x


----------



## trixiesmith

ajr I think I see something, but I'm wearing my contacts so I can't be sure. fx for you. 

well ladies, I went to my appointment. I laughed a lot with my doctor. Unfortunately they still won't do a whole lot with me yet, but they did some blood work today to check hormone levels and some other stuff. Gah, my memory sucks. I don't remember what the lab will all check for, I just remember hormone levels lol. And I have a pap scheduled for three days before Christmas. My doctor thinks that I really don't have a problem ovulating considering I do opks, temp and have a pretty regular cycle, so it could be DH or a possible tubal obstruction why we haven't gotten pregnant yet. But we'll find out.


----------



## ajr1990

Faint line I saw this am is still faint but def getting 'darker' https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=485833
Super crampy, bad back ache, feverish, and nauseous today. Could be cold but hoping with that super squinter, it's a good thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Trixie- glad your appointment went well. Are they goin to do an ultra sound to check for obstruction? I ask because they did one for me when we weren't getting pregnant. How long have you been trying for?

Ajr- I'm on my phone so I can't really see but those look like dollar tree test? If they are I HATE them. I had a super positive test, like almost as dark as the control line and for fun I took a dollar tree one and it was barely there at all! Made me freak out! Lol


----------



## trixiesmith

mrsgreen - they want to schedule an ultrasound once I do the pap and get my blood work results back. Doctor said in the mean time I need to try get DH to go for his analysis and wants him to come to my next appointment with me. We've been ntnp for about 2 years and have been actively ttc on and off for almost a year. Just recently we've been really trying again.


----------



## jalilma

Ajr.... I can see it! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Hope those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving had a lovely day yesterday and that those of you trying to take advantage of Black Friday are getting some great bargains :)

12dpo today and still BFNs. This isn't my cycle. Again. Hard not to feel upset. Next cycle AF will be due on Christmas Day or a few days afterwards. Dreading that to be honest. Would be nice to imagine getting a Christmas Day BFP, but with our track record now, it would be a string of Christmas Day BFNs leading to a painful period as a present. I'm going to book a doctor's appointment for Monday to talk to them. I had one booked last month, but in our move I was so busy and totally forgot to go. This time I won't forget. I'm too worried. Moving on to our 9th month of trying when it was just so easy the first two times. We've had sex at the perfect times, but it's just not happening. Next cycle we will try every other day in fertile window instead of every day, as if there are sperm issues, then that might help. I'm just so sad :cry:


----------



## Smille24

Ciz and Ajr- I think I see something

Trixie- I hope you get answers soon. If your bloodwork comes back normal, I'd have your dh get an SA. It's less expensive and a good starting point. 

Afm- I have 2 more tests coming up that I am not looking forward to. I've heard the HSG test is very painful the SHG not so much. Once they're done though we're in the clear to bd again thank goodness!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151127_131949.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151127_131949.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I think I'm seeing it... very faint.


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving had a lovely day yesterday and that those of you trying to take advantage of Black Friday are getting some great bargains :)
> 
> 12dpo today and still BFNs. This isn't my cycle. Again. Hard not to feel upset. Next cycle AF will be due on Christmas Day or a few days afterwards. Dreading that to be honest. Would be nice to imagine getting a Christmas Day BFP, but with our track record now, it would be a string of Christmas Day BFNs leading to a painful period as a present. I'm going to book a doctor's appointment for Monday to talk to them. I had one booked last month, but in our move I was so busy and totally forgot to go. This time I won't forget. I'm too worried. Moving on to our 9th month of trying when it was just so easy the first two times. We've had sex at the perfect times, but it's just not happening. Next cycle we will try every other day in fertile window instead of every day, as if there are sperm issues, then that might help. I'm just so sad :cry:

Big hugs lovely.xx. I hope it's just a late bfp for you. I seem to be getting faint ish lines now 13dpo. So still every chance hun. I read some where that docs actually recommend the every other day as it increases the Sperm quality? No idea how correct that info is.. maybe worth asking your doc about it? Xxx



Smille24 said:


> Ciz and Ajr- I think I see something
> 
> Trixie- I hope you get answers soon. If your bloodwork comes back normal, I'd have your dh get an SA. It's less expensive and a good starting point.
> 
> Afm- I have 2 more tests coming up that I am not looking forward to. I've heard the HSG test is very painful the SHG not so much. Once they're done though we're in the clear to bd again thank goodness!

Thanks hun x all the best for the next tests xx


----------



## trixiesmith

hugs squirrel :hugs: 

thanks smille. fortunately for us, I have fertility coverage, if I need it, through my group insurance and DH's SA is free through our province. It's just a matter of getting him to go do it. But my doctor is very optimistic and thinks we just need a bit of a tiny push to get pregnant. I hope that's the case. Good luck with your upcoming tests!

ciz I think I see it on the frer


----------



## Hiker1

Squirrel, I can totally sympathize. We are on cycle 11 TTC and I hear you about the monthly disappointment and how BD seems to have become a chore (my DH either is more interested in staying up until the wee hours focused on something else he's working on, or too tired, or can't keep it up) it's like a huge relief for me every time we have a successful BD and quite stressful for me. If one thing getting pregnant would give us, it would be a normal sex life again! I also have a doctors appointment in early December to see what might be the problem, though as despite the BD stress we have been timing things quite well. Weve tried eod, weve tried ED, weve tried just using OPK, and now i think EOD until a positive on the OPK and/or any fertile CM is my method of choice... I'm 34 and not getting any younger. Don't feel like we have the luxury of giving ourselves loads of time to keep trying naturally. But so don't want to have a baby via needles, pills, etc if we can help it! Would want nothing more than a BFP for xmas! Hope the same for you! What a wonderful gift that would be!!


----------



## jGo_18

Ciz - I see something on that last frer! Hope this is it.

Just popping in to see how you all are. Hugs to those feeling out - the cycle is torturous, but I know you'll all see those bfps soon.


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151127_131949.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151127_131949.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think I'm seeing it... very faint.



I see! How many dpo are you?


----------



## ciz

12 or 13 dpo. Fingers crossed af stays away.


----------



## TexasRider

Temp drop from 97.33 to 97.07 so hopefully that means AF is on her way. Just ready for this cycle to be done so I can start again lol


----------



## ksquared726

Squirrel - Big hugs to you :hugs:. I know how you feel with seeing that bfn late in the tww and just knowing that it didn't happen. And then the dreadful wait for the inevitable AF to arrive. Month after month it all feels a little further out of reach. That's great that you're going to see your doctor. I always feel better when I have some plan to take control. 

Ciz - I think I see something too, and I'm on my phone! FX it'll get darker and you'll have a sticky bfp soon!

Lauren - I'm so with you on feeling like no matter what the timing of BD, it doesn't seem to make a huge difference. I have had a bfp once before, and we were so not into BD that cycle. I think we only managed twice leading up to O and it was our 11th month ttc (8th cycle with my long cycles). So you just never know when the stars are going to align. I'm on month 16 now of trying for our rainbow bfp. Getting one before Chrostmas (and my former due date in Feb) would be amazing but I'm not very hopeful. 

OPKs are STILL negative and even lighter than before. I think this happened last cycle right before they turned positive. Still keeping up the BD every other day with preseed and soft cup. Last time was last night, and had sexy dreams which hopefully means O is getting close. It's been really awkward to have to put in the preseed, and then afterward put in the soft cup. And the soft cup hasn't been 100% comfortable for me. There's a little nob on the tip of it that I can feel when I walk, and sometimes when I shift it feels like stuff leaks out. Looking forward to being able to BD without these things!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi ksquared,
I started using preseed this month, and maybe I'm not using it right, but I put it in in the bathroom before any action in the bedroom :) that might make it less awkward? And there's been a few times I've put it in, only for DH to be too tired, but a few hours later he's ready. Im pretty sure the preseed is still in there (sure feels like it!) Hours later. I'm telling myself it's still effective even that much later. I don't use cups but I can imagine that's akward.. I just spent the last half hour after BD laying in bed propped up on a pillow that DH has started putting under my butt lately . He'll start chanting "go!go!go!" Kinda sweet :) good luck to you this month. Must be frustrating to not get the + on an OPK


----------



## trixiesmith

Lauren1228 said:


> Hi ksquared,
> I started using preseed this month, and maybe I'm not using it right, but I put it in in the bathroom before any action in the bedroom :) that might make it less awkward? And there's been a few times I've put it in, only for DH to be too tired, but a few hours later he's ready. Im pretty sure the preseed is still in there (sure feels like it!) Hours later. I'm telling myself it's still effective even that much later. I don't use cups but I can imagine that's akward.. I just spent the last half hour after BD laying in bed propped up on a pillow that DH has started putting under my butt lately . He'll start chanting "go!go!go!" Kinda sweet :) good luck to you this month. Must be frustrating to not get the + on an OPK

I don't think you're using it wrong at all. I use preseed the same way - I put it in in the bathroom about 10-15 minutes before. But I use less than the recommended amount. I just find it to be way too much and quite sticky. And I also do the pillow under butt/hips. My DH tries to encourage me to hold my legs up in the air sometimes after bd. Especially when it's around my fertile window time lol


----------



## ajr1990

honestly feel these tests always have a super faint line now days, they are just bad :/ And yes.. I could not help it .. total poas addict and I swear I will not be buying more. By the time my period is due I suppose I will know or not if she arrives as I am 100% positive I will be out of tests LOL
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=485978


----------



## campn

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving! Ours was so much fun, so much delicious food that was eaten so fast! 

This friend of mine was ttcing when I had just started to in July, now she's more than half way done with her pregnancy, really nothing makes you realize how lengthy ttc is like seeing a pregnancy fly by so fast!


----------



## gina236

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151127_131949.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151127_131949.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think I'm seeing it... very faint.

Ciz I see something but it looks like the white line I get when I get too much urine on the stick that goes away as it dries. :/ hope it's just my phone. FX af stays away for you!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Trixie- sounds super similar to out story lots of ntnp and then trying. My doc finally gave me a prescription for progesterone to help clean out and make it extra cozy for a little bean and the very first month we got pregnant! So fx for you it's something similar.


----------



## Smille24

trixiesmith said:


> hugs squirrel :hugs:
> 
> thanks smille. fortunately for us, I have fertility coverage, if I need it, through my group insurance and DH's SA is free through our province. It's just a matter of getting him to go do it. But my doctor is very optimistic and thinks we just need a bit of a tiny push to get pregnant. I hope that's the case. Good luck with your upcoming tests!
> 
> ciz I think I see it on the frer

That's awesome news! The only thing our insurance covers is testing which don't get me wrong is a huge help, but since we know we need treatment it sucks.


----------



## Smille24

Lauren - I totally get where you're coming from. All I want for Christmas is my sex life back. I'm tired of timing it bc it's like an added chore. If I try to get creative he's just too tired. So then I have to break the news that it's "go time" and it ruins everything that sex should be. Hopefully we'll all see bfps soon so we can focus on other things.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20151127_165523.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20151127_165523.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This was early this evening. No warning spotting yet which is looking good for no period =)


----------



## Elfgirl87

Well, despite all the symtpoms the spotting ended up being early AF:( so on to next cycle and baby dust to you all!


----------



## ciz

Elfgirl87 said:


> Well, despite all the symtpoms the spotting ended up being early AF:( so on to next cycle and baby dust to you all!

Sorry hun :hugs: lots of luck next cycle x


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see something ciz! when is af due?


----------



## ciz

Today or tomorrow hun. No sign of it today so far. I usually get a light pink cm as a warning it's on the way but so far so good =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

fx'd it stays away!!!!!


----------



## praying4no2

So sorry elf. Your screen name is fitting for a Christmas BFP!


----------



## trixiesmith

sorry about af elf. 

ciz - keeping my fx for you and hoping the witch stays away. 

thanks mrsgreen. I hope it's something similar to that as well. And if it's not, we'll figure it out and make it happen.


----------



## ajr1990

I feel I seeing something, do you? I also feel I go through this every cycle. *sigh* 
I am having done good symptoms though, like skin breaking out. I never get pimples but got a few yesterday and more popping up today. Like huge zits.. I really never have skin breakouts.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Smille24

Sorry elf :hugs:.

Ciz- I hope the :witch: stays away.


----------



## ciz

I see something arj. X


----------



## Conundrum

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a nice holiday. :hugs: Really sorry for anyone dealing with AF right now. December is our month. FX for those testing cannot wait until that 23 changes. Ciz and Ajr really hoping this is it for you both!


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz and Ajr I think I see something on both your tests. Fingers crossed these are your BFPs!!

13dpo and nothing, AF due tomorrow. Fully expecting to wake up to it, unless my luteal phase is continuing to lengthen as it has sporadically over he last few cycles. Still feel pregnant, but know I'm not. Annoyed that my AF symptoms are merging into the signs I once had only during pregnancy. Nothing seems safe anymore :) it all means AF :haha: I have my telltale AF sign today, crying for no reason. I always cry before my period, at he weirdest things too! 

Good luck to those of you who aren't out yet and are testing soon! I have my fingers super crossed for you!!!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- This makes me sad, sorry hun :hugs: it's especially hard when you do feel pregnant and have some hope, I remember 2 cycles ago I was certain I was pregnant cause my boobs got so sore and my temperature was off the charts! It's harder to swallow when you believe it. Hoping you get a Christmas BFP, these are awesome!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks campn. I can't imagine anything more magical :cloud9: I really really hope I get one, especially as AF will be due around Christmas Day. Imagine a Christmas Day BFP :)


----------



## ciz

If af does arrive tomorrow for you hun sending you and everyone bfp for Christmas =) 


Afm... Still no period no cramps no warning cm as of yet. My skin is really really good mouth ulcers seem to have healed up quickly. 
I've not done another test today. Can't believe my will power not to lol.

Any UK ladies on here just to let you know boots currently have frer as buy 1 get 1 free. If your testing or stocking up xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Squirrel- you'll get your Christmas bfp! What a great present! Lol

Ciz- hope the witch stays away!


----------



## campn

Air and Ciz- Something is catching my eye on both your tests! Fx everything tightly for you ladies!

Squirrel- With DS I found out on December 21st! It was so hard to explain/bluff to relatives why I'm not drinking on Christmas Day!


----------



## Elfgirl87

praying4no2 said:


> So sorry elf. Your screen name is fitting for a Christmas BFP!

Thanks. My birthday is in December too so it would be wonderful to get a BFP in December. AF isn't due until the very end of December so might not find out by Christmas. I hope it's my month.


----------



## ciz

Well my pink cm warning has arrived I should expect af to come full force soon. So I'm out =( I've had a huge melt down. We're doing everything right. Managing to dtd on the day of ovulation and we are getting nowhere. So I just don't get it. Since this cycle was an extra 2 weeks not sure if it will go back to my average Cd if so I'll be ovulating week up to Christmas. Hey who knows new years bfp. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Well my pink cm warning has arrived I should expect af to come full force soon. So I'm out =( I've had a huge melt down. We're doing everything right. Managing to dtd on the day of ovulation and we are getting nowhere. So I just don't get it. Since this cycle was an extra 2 weeks not sure if it will go back to my average Cd if so I'll be ovulating week up to Christmas. Hey who knows new years bfp. Good luck ladies xx

Ciz- I'm really sorry hun, this makes me wanna have a meltdown with you too... Cycle after cycle is heartbreaking, I don't even want to test this cycle cause I keep thinking what's the point? Just another BFN. Are you gonna do anything different next cycle? I'm really thinking if this cycle is another bust to try acupuncture, I've heard so much good about it. Hopefully your next trying window is soon, the good thing about December is that it goes by fast and full of distractions.


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I see something very faint!! FX'D it gets darker!!!

Ciz- I am so sorry hun :hugs:. It hurts so bad knowing you did everything you could and no bfp. Month after month it gets harder and harder, but I've found the support on this thread makes it a little better. 

I've been so grumpy today. I think all of these dr appts and tests are getting to me. This is not how I envisioned having another child, but we obviously need help. I think once I know a plan is in place I'll feel better. I'm pretty sure my dh is sick of me moping around and crying each time I see a baby. I know he feels the pain too, but doesn't show it like I do. Maybe he's trying to put up a front to keep me from feeling worse.


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry ciz :hugs: it's hard to stay positive. I know I've had my break downs after AF some cycles but we'll get our bfps. We just have to keep trying. 

My birthday is in December too! On the 9th. If I really did O yesterday I might test early hoping to have a birthday surprise but I still don't know if I want to test before AF is due on the 13th. I'll see how I'm feeling


----------



## trixiesmith

:hugs: big hugs to those feeling out or those feeling like breaking down. I understand your heartache and frustration. It's such a difficult journey sometimes, and when cycles go by with nothing but bfn's it seems to get harder and harder. But I know it will happen, for all of us. Please know that I'm thinking of you all and am sending positive vibes and good thoughts your way. Remember, you're not alone in this journey and we all share our own struggles. :hugs: 

afm: cd11, negative opk's, raspberry leaf tea daily, and no cm at all. Just another few days until I O. I'm very impatient for it but I'm as relaxed and as happy as I could possibly be right now.


----------



## campn

Trix- Almost there Hun! Won't be long now. Glad you're relaxed and happy as I think it could definitely help you more if your body thinks you're in a good place to get pregnant! I was super happy on ovulation day so hopefully when I test in a few days I'll get a BFP. 

AFM- CD7, time is going so slowly now, but I've been craving pickles, which is gross but what I also craved with DS. I'll know I'm definitely pregnant if I crave ice cream soon, sounds so weird right? But pickles then ice cream were my pre-testing cravings!


----------



## ajr1990

I think I'm seeing a true faint line!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=486465
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz: so sorry AF looks like it's on its way :hugs: it's not fair, there were definitely faint lines on your tests! I hope you're okay. 

Smille: you poor thing :hugs: struggling with TTC can be so all-encompassing and draining and you've been through so much. I really hope that they give you your plan soon and you can feel like you're taking steps forward.

Trixie: I hope you get your EWCM soon in time for ovulation!

Campn: exciting!! That sounds like a great sign. If it's something you've only had in pregnancy before then that's a great sign! Fingers crossed for you!

Ajr: I see it too. Fingers crossed this is it. I'm wary of those ICs as I've had false positives on them before. It's still so early, plenty of time for a lovely BFP!!


So no period today, but I could have ovulated the day after FF thinks, so it could be due tomorrow. I think I feel my pre-AF signs, so fully expect it later today or tomorrow. I'll go back to temping next cycle, don't like all this not-knowing what's going on.


----------



## ciz

Thank you lovely ladies! I really did just break down last night but I suppose 1 good thing that came from it was my chance to ask the oh how he'd feel about getting tested and he was actually really ok about it. 

So we're going to give it 1 more month. Trying every other day starting after period finishes and see how we go. If nothing then he'll go to doc. I've got an appointment with my doc on 21st this month for more tests for me. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- I am so sorry for you breaking down lots of hugs. It is great that he seems to be on board. My dh took offense to me asking, but I wasn't trying to attack or blame him. It was just the best start for our situation. 

Trixie- I hope you get that positive opk soon.

Campn- Your chart looks great and food cravings sound promising. When are you testing?

Squirrel- I'm sorry you're feeling out. Hopefully af stays away and you see that bfp this month.

Ajr- I'm definitely seeing something!


----------



## ajr1990

Oh yeah glad I'm not the only one that sees the line. 
laides I'm really hoping this is for real this time.
I totally feel pregnant this time around too.
My face started breaking out 3 days ago which is not like me. That was always a pregnancy sign. I don't even get pimples with my period(at all). I really only have ever had breakouts when pregnant as far as i can remember other then when I was a teenager. As well as I had bad (sorry tmi) diarrhea 3 days ago too, it was just off and no one else in family had it. 
I made a big Sunday breakfast for the family this am and I feel to sick to my tummy to eat.. not like me at all.
I have just been all over the place emotionally as well. I am crying ALLLL the time for the last few days. I am getting super irritated super easily with the kids. Once mind I'm upset at them for something they did and the next min I am crying and telling them how sorry I am for getting upset. Yeah like super super weepy!!
As well I have this really thick cm that's just very different from other cycle.(don't click link if you don't want to see cm!)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=486481


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 34 for me and still no AF and still BFN. Looks like a call to the doctors office tomorrow for bloodwork and to see what to do... Either wait for AF to show up or take something to bring it on... I'm so over this. I just want it to come and then pray my body gets its act together and I have normal cycles


----------



## ajr1990

I took another and there is totally a second faint pink line in person. Can you see it? So hard to get a good picture.. Might need to withhold from drinking too much and go get some frer lol . I know I know..!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm testing on Tuesday. I'll be 10 DPO, I'll probably use a FRER! I had a very vivid dream last night that I had a clear pink line on a few tests, really hoping this is my cycle. I think I'm gonna have a huge pity party if it's another BFN cycle, for some reason I was so hopeful this time.


----------



## trixiesmith

Camp - sounds very promising. I'm looking forward to seeing you post a bfp very soon. so exciting!

Ajr - I'm on my phone and can't really tell. But I'm keeping my fx for you girl. 

Ciz - :hugs: sorry for your break down, but it's awesome that your oh is willing to get tested. I wish my DH was willing to do it. He asked me for a bit of time - I imagine to work up the courage to hear the results. 

Squirrel - really hoping af stays away for you. I think temping and opk's are my go-to when ttc. I highly enjoy seeing the CH and temps after I O, and as much as I hate the af dip, it's good to know if the witch is on her way. 

Texas - being in limbo sucks. I hope this cycle gets sorted out soon for you.

thanks ladies. I don't know if the tea is working so far but I'm hoping it does. DH and I wanted to try bd every other day, but we'll see how that goes over the next few days since last cycle we said the same thing and it was everyday lol. I'd looove a bfps for an early Christmas present.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: your chart is looking amazing!!!! Going triphasic by the looks of it. Hope you get your BFP this month.

Ajr: I can't see anything, but it's really hard to photograph faint lines.


----------



## ksquared726

Ajr - Your symptoms sound really promising. Good luck! I'm not sure I see anything on the tests yet but I'm on my phone. 

Ciz - So sorry that this wasn't your lucky cycle :(. Glad your oh is open to doing the sa just for peace of mind. 

Campn - Pickles and ice cream? How cute are you! FX you get that ice cream craving and then your bfp :).

Squirrel - I'm sorry you feel out. Hopefully AF doesn't show! I agree that temping at least lets me know what's going on, especially around o time since my cm is not reliable. 

Afm - This is so freaking frustrating!! :growlmad: CD 24 and STILL no change on my OPKs. I started getting ewcm 8 days ago and still no o. I've been doing preseed and soft cup every other day and I'm so tired of feeling like it's all for nothing. Even though I started Vitex this cycle again, my guess is that my increased exercise routine is delaying O. I've been doing at least 30 minutes every day for the last 3 weeks. Was hoping to get to the end of November before allowing myself to skip a day here and there. Here is a pic of the never-ending negative OPKs. Today's looks darker but it wasn't this dark at the time limit. It starts turning darker when it starts to dry, but it will look like all of the other ones later.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ajr1990

Well broke down bought a frer.. I just don't know anymore . I might just be desperate to see a line and keep imagining them :( I'm just so heart broken and feel this ttc is making me into a crazy woman. I feel I see a super faint line on the frer, but just like the symptoms and other test lines I feel I see, it's all probably just in my head. I just want to cry :(

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=486577
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

https://www.lifescandyjar.com/close-to-my-heart/

I just ran into this post by a mom who tried for so long and suffered multiple losses. My heart feels so sad and my eyes are welling up. I hope whoever reads it gets filled up with hope and faith in what's yet to come, is the best to come.


----------



## campn

Ajr- Hun you're only 9 DPO, it's still very early so don't be discouraged. I'd really urge you to wait and test again in 2 days, just so you don't get so overwhelmed and bummed. I know it's hard but it'll keep the hope longer and give you a break. 

I don't know if I'll actually test on 10 DPO, I'm so scared.


----------



## squirrel.

Ksquared: sorry that your OPKs are taking ages to go positive. Has this happened before? I had this happen a few cycles with the really long EWCM you're describing. Eventually it was amazing when it finally did happen, but I'm sorry you're stuck in he uncertainty! 


Pink bleeding stared tonight after I spent all afternoon shifting heavy boxes down the stairs from the loft (we've been back a month and it's still a dumping ground up there!). I guess he activity kick started AF. Would you guys consider today as CD1 (super light bleeding) or wait for tomorrow with full flow? I'll see what FF does. Feeling oddly fine. I wasn't feeling this cycle. Hoping for another early ovulation. Also have hope because I'm going to use the soy isoflavones brand I used the cycle we conceived our daughter. Here's hoping for a Christmas BFP!!! 

I hope those of you still in the TWW are gearing up for a flurry of BFPs. I always go quiet in the first half of my cycle as I find it so boring, but I'll keep checking back to see all our new BFPs :hugs:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Thank you for the great encouragement hun:hugs: I didn't even know what a triphasic chart was! I really hope this is it! Check in with us soon, I love reading your posts!


----------



## phoenix322

Hi you guys! So, I was on this thread last month, my first month trying to conceive my second child. AF came right on time. Wanted to post my update for my second month TTC. 
This month I started temping. I ovulated CD14, which I was pretty confident was my normal ovulating CD. Hubby and I BD CD 11, 13, and 14. Used preseed only on CD 13. 
Tested Friday with wondfos and could have sworn I saw a squinter. Same yesterday with wondfo and FRER. Tested again today with wondfo and another test ( not sure of the brand, got it from my sister-in-law) and I'm calling it...pretty sure it's my BFP!

AJR - I swear I'm seeing a second line on your FRER too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ajr1990

phoenix322 said:


> Hi you guys! So, I was on this thread last month, my first month trying to conceive my second child. AF came right on time. Wanted to post my update for my second month TTC.
> This month I started temping. I ovulated CD14, which I was pretty confident was my normal ovulating CD. Hubby and I BD CD 11, 13, and 14. Used preseed only on CD 13.
> Tested Friday with wondfos and could have sworn I saw a squinter. Same yesterday with wondfo and FRER. Tested again today with wondfo and another test ( not sure of the brand, got it from my sister-in-law) and I'm calling it...pretty sure it's my BFP!
> 
> AJR - I swear I'm seeing a second line on your FRER too!

Um! yeah bfp indeed!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Ksquared: sorry that your OPKs are taking ages to go positive. Has this happened before? I had this happen a few cycles with the really long EWCM you're describing. Eventually it was amazing when it finally did happen, but I'm sorry you're stuck in he uncertainty!
> 
> 
> Pink bleeding stared tonight after I spent all afternoon shifting heavy boxes down the stairs from the loft (we've been back a month and it's still a dumping ground up there!). I guess he activity kick started AF. Would you guys consider today as CD1 (super light bleeding) or wait for tomorrow with full flow? I'll see what FF does. Feeling oddly fine. I wasn't feeling this cycle. Hoping for another early ovulation. Also have hope because I'm going to use the soy isoflavones brand I used the cycle we conceived our daughter. Here's hoping for a Christmas BFP!!!
> 
> I hope those of you still in the TWW are gearing up for a flurry of BFPs. I always go quiet in the first half of my cycle as I find it so boring, but I'll keep checking back to see all our new BFPs :hugs:


Sorry the witch got you :( ((hugs))


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats Phoenix. Xx
AJR, still early. I'm sure you'll have a darkening line in a few days. 

Good luck to all the upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- Hun you're only 9 DPO, it's still very early so don't be discouraged. I'd really urge you to wait and test again in 2 days, just so you don't get so overwhelmed and bummed. I know it's hard but it'll keep the hope longer and give you a break.
> 
> I don't know if I'll actually test on 10 DPO, I'm so scared.

I know your totally right. So much easier said then done though for me. I really tried to convince myself not to test, but that did not work :( ugh


----------



## campn

Phoenix- Congrats Hun! I never ever get tired of seeing that second pink line!

Ajr- You're not alone! Every time I do that same dance, say I'll wait as long as possible then I don't... Sometimes I'll even test 2-3 times with wondfo thinking well maybe I'll see a line now. It's mentally and emotionally draining! I don't waste FRER before 10 DPO though cause I'm this cheap!


----------



## Unicornwoman

campn said:


> https://www.lifescandyjar.com/close-to-my-heart/
> 
> I just ran into this post by a mom who tried for so long and suffered multiple losses. My heart feels so sad and my eyes are welling up. I hope whoever reads it gets filled up with hope and faith in what's yet to come, is the best to come.

Thanks for posting this campn. It was very encouraging! :hugs:

AFM - I got a positive OPK today...a day earlier than I was expecting! I got a big patch of EWCM yesterday after X-mas shopping. Took a clear blue digital advanced OPK...empty circle. Tried to DTD last night, but DH was in a lot of back pain and just needed to rest. I wasn't too worried since I figured I had several days ahead of me. Well, another patch of EWCM late this morning and....a solid smiley face on my OPK! What happened to the flashing smiley? :shrug: 

So, we BD'd around noon today. Told DH I wanted to do it again tomorrow if he is up to it, but i can be hard to tell with his back issues. 

Crap! The big o snuck up on me! :dohh::ninja:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats Phoenix!!!


----------



## campn

Ajr- I take back everything I said. I'm crazy and I'm desperate! I went and tested with a FRER on 8 DPO anyway.

I need help. An intervention.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- I take back everything I said. I'm crazy and I'm desperate! I went and tested with a FRER on 8 DPO anyway.
> 
> I need help. An intervention.

Haha!!!!!!!
I feel I see a second line, do you in Person?


----------



## ajr1990

I swear I see second line but when I uploaded to countdown everyone voted no, can anyone else see or am I really just in Lala crazy town now??!!:wacko::nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Trr

Campn- we all need an intervention. I was poas all week. Hope that BFP is coming for you!

So I'm probably going to o 6 days late. Finally got a positive last night and again today. Which never happens. 
Guess my hormones are all sorts of messed up. 

I have had a really rough couple of weeks. Our dog is very very sick and not sure if he is going to pull through at this point. and figures my positive would show up today. I have been going to work and coming home to take care of him. Tried to keep up with the BDing but with the delayed ovulation and the dog sick, I don't know if anything will be happening this month. Which we are both okay with this month. 

So I'll be joining the 2 week wait probably tomorrow. 

Hoping that everyone is well as I have mostly been lurking in the background.


----------



## campn

ajr1990 said:


> I swear I see second line but when I uploaded to countdown everyone voted no, can anyone else see or am I really just in Lala crazy town now??!!:wacko::nope:

I see something on yours too! Did you try tweaking it?
I try avoiding the countdown cause really most people glance and vote right away. Unlike here, I feel like we truly do look on each other tests and give honest opinions. They even vote no on my ovulation sticks! :p


----------



## campn

Trr- I'm so glad your cycle is acting normal again! They say you're most fertile after mc so don't underestimate this cycle! I hope you got one good swimmer who will get it done! 

Sorry about your dog hun, that's so sad, I've lost dogs before and know the pain all too well. I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## Smille24

Trr- I'm so sorry about your dog. I hope it gets better. I have 2 pups are they are like children to me.

Ajr- I see a line, but not sure if it's where it should be. It's hard to tell, but I see lines on your ics.

Squirrel - I've always considered light flow as cd 1 but my dr says full flow is cd 1 so I don't really have an answer. I'm sorry if it's ag showing up :hugs:.

Campn- I hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- I take back everything I said. I'm crazy and I'm desperate! I went and tested with a FRER on 8 DPO anyway.
> 
> I need help. An intervention.




Smille24 said:


> Trr- I'm so sorry about your dog. I hope it gets better. I have 2 pups are they are like children to me.
> 
> Ajr- I see a line, but not sure if it's where it should be. It's hard to tell, but I see lines on your ics.
> 
> Squirrel - I've always considered light flow as cd 1 but my dr says full flow is cd 1 so I don't really have an answer. I'm sorry if it's ag showing up :hugs:.
> 
> Campn- I hope you get that bfp!!


I know it does look a tad close there huh? I can def see a full line though . I am tired of these crappy tests and how they leave me with the question if is is faulty even though I see a line ugh :/

On a good note though I have a bloody nose this evening. Not a good thing to have in general but it has always been a good sign for me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ksquared726

squirrel. said:


> Ksquared: sorry that your OPKs are taking ages to go positive. Has this happened before? I had this happen a few cycles with the really long EWCM you're describing. Eventually it was amazing when it finally did happen, but I'm sorry you're stuck in he uncertainty!
> 
> 
> Pink bleeding stared tonight after I spent all afternoon shifting heavy boxes down the stairs from the loft (we've been back a month and it's still a dumping ground up there!). I guess he activity kick started AF. Would you guys consider today as CD1 (super light bleeding) or wait for tomorrow with full flow? I'll see what FF does. Feeling oddly fine. I wasn't feeling this cycle. Hoping for another early ovulation. Also have hope because I'm going to use the soy isoflavones brand I used the cycle we conceived our daughter. Here's hoping for a Christmas BFP!!!
> 
> I hope those of you still in the TWW are gearing up for a flurry of BFPs. I always go quiet in the first half of my cycle as I find it so boring, but I'll keep checking back to see all our new BFPs :hugs:

Thank you. Yes it seems to happen quite often. Though my cycles are still changing post-miscarriage. Last cycle was like this too but not this long with no O. The month I conceived my body failed to O while we were on vacation and then tried again 2 weeks later, so I think it was like cd 33. Just thought the Vitex would have improved things from last cycle. 

I'm sorry about AF. If you would call the flow you're having now as spotting, then I wouldn't count it as cd1. But if it's more like a substantial flow, I would.


----------



## campn

Ajr- I definitely see it on the color and the negative ones, and your temperature is sky high! Sounds really good!


----------



## ajr1990

Trr said:


> Campn- we all need an intervention. I was poas all week. Hope that BFP is coming for you!
> 
> So I'm probably going to o 6 days late. Finally got a positive last night and again today. Which never happens.
> Guess my hormones are all sorts of messed up.
> 
> I have had a really rough couple of weeks. Our dog is very very sick and not sure if he is going to pull through at this point. and figures my positive would show up today. I have been going to work and coming home to take care of him. Tried to keep up with the BDing but with the delayed ovulation and the dog sick, I don't know if anything will be happening this month. Which we are both okay with this month.
> 
> So I'll be joining the 2 week wait probably tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping that everyone is well as I have mostly been lurking in the background.

So sorry about your dog :( (hugs)


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Ajr- I definitely see it on the color and the negative ones, and your temperature is sky high! Sounds really good!


Thank you! I really hope this is both of our month! Fx for you too!


----------



## campn

ajr1990 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ajr- I definitely see it on the color and the negative ones, and your temperature is sky high! Sounds really good!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really hope this is both of our month! Fx for you too!Click to expand...

Really hoping so! The gap between my son and the next one would be 4 years, which is so long, I didn't really want it to be this long. I wish I started trying sooner but maybe I still wouldn't be pregnant!


----------



## AngelOb

Ajr I see a solid pink line too! I definitely think that is the start of something. Hopefully it'll get more pronounced in a few days.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, you&#8217;re all very sweet :hugs: I feel okay about it to be honest. I think I&#8217;m getting used to not being pregnant :haha: and I do have a strong feeling it will happen eventually. I think the pressure on myself was to get pregnant in November again to replicate my 2013 November cycle and now that&#8217;s passed I feel more at ease. Getting a BFP this cycle was also my last chance to have a two year age gap at school between all my kids. Annoyingly, the next one will be three academic years behind Isla, which isn&#8217;t ideal, but hey, it is what it is. Isla was a July baby, so the window to get the next one in to fit in two academic years below her was always going to be a bit tight. I guess if I fall pregnant this cycle with a very early September due date, it&#8217;s likely I&#8217;d have the baby in August as Isla was a month early, but I couldn&#8217;t bank on that. Anyhoo, I&#8217;m rambling!! Suffice to say, the pressure of this cycle has passed and I feel better for it.

Ajr: I can see a line too! I hope this is it for you! I see what you mean about it being close, but why would there be a line there if it wasn&#8217;t the test strip?? Hopefully you&#8217;ll get a nice darker line in the next few days that can take the guessing out of all this. Your chart is looking fantastic. I really feel like this is it for you!

Campn: If you need an intervention for testing at 8dpo then we all need one I&#8217;m sure :D Your temp chart is looking amazing still. Any more good symptoms?

Trr: So sorry to hear about your dog. Such bad timing with your positive as well. Hope it&#8217;s not too painful a time for you. It&#8217;s so very sad when a pet passes on. :hugs:

Phoenix: Congratulations! Second month trying, lucky thing :D :dance:




I counted yesterday as CD1 in the end as the flow was light/medium by the time I went to bed. Still not full flow this morning, so this is a strange period for me. Usually I start with heavy flow the morning of CD1 when I wake up. This is a new experience, but as I have so far escaped my usual horrible cramps, I don&#8217;t mind so much :D Tomorrow I&#8217;ll get to start my Soy Isoflavones, which puts me in a good mood. I&#8217;m trying the brand I used before when I conceived my daughter (I never liked these new ones I&#8217;m taking) and I&#8217;m hopeful they&#8217;ll have a really good effect. Hoping for an early ovulation again. When I took them before I ovulated CD13. If I do that again this cycle AF will be due Christmas Day!!! If that were the case I would have to hold out testing till Christmas Day. Can you imagine the amazingness of a Christmas Day BFP?!! Campn I don&#8217;t know how you kept it a secret. I would have been bouncing around like a crazy person :D


----------



## jalilma

Arj and camp.... Stalking cause I know you are both working on bfps! Love seeing that count number go up!


----------



## campn

Crazy test lady is here. I'm so so sorry I'm so obnoxious right now. I'll probably be posting a ton of pictures, please don't get too annoyed! 

I feel like I see something ever so faintly...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mommyxofxone

i saw a line on both of your tests yesterday campn and ajr but campn i don't see anythign on todays ? very strange indeed. it's not one of those new frers is it? i heard they almost always have a line. i didn't use the frer this time around. only wondfos.

afm we leave for florida wednesday. i hate flying and i'm super anxious and going insane. :(


----------



## ajr1990

I see a faint line in both tests today but temp dropped tons :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mommyxofxone

ajr i don't see anything on that test buuuuut temp drops don't mean anything. got one for both bfps.


----------



## ajr1990

ajr1990 said:


> I see a faint line in both tests today but temp dropped tons :(

Second test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry hun don't see anything on that either :( i also should warn i have the opposite of line eye.


----------



## campn

Mommy- Yeah hun they're the new ones, can't find the old ones anywhere! 

Ajr- I still see that line! Temp dropping means nothing, mine dropped today too but I thought nothing of it. Mine goes way up then down they way up again almost every cycle.


----------



## Trr

Ajr- good old dollar store tests. Those things didn't give me a positive until at least 12dpo. I had a beautiful line on a frer by then. I used them to feed my addiction in the early days. Fingers are crossed for you girl. 

Campn- I hope you don't start getting false positives on those tests. fingers crossed you get a true positive.


----------



## campn

Trr- I hope so too hun, that would suck so much. It's still early enough for no line to show at all so I'll keep testing and hope for the best. 
There's always Christmas BFP if that one is another bust!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> ajr1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ajr- I definitely see it on the color and the negative ones, and your temperature is sky high! Sounds really good!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really hope this is both of our month! Fx for you too!Click to expand...
> 
> Really hoping so! The gap between my son and the next one would be 4 years, which is so long, I didn't really want it to be this long. I wish I started trying sooner but maybe I still wouldn't be pregnant!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. We started ttc when dd was 4, she's now 6.5 :-( . She'll be a great big sis though.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just wanted to pop in and give some :hugs: FX for those pending BFP's that I know you'll all be getting soon.

Me: U/S on Wednesday showed that I was 2 weeks behind but, Dr. doesn't seem too concerned since I wasn't really tracking ovulation. Seen and heard a low HB so, going back today after work to make sure his/her HB has picked up. 

Hope everyone who celebrated had a great holiday <3


----------



## ajr1990

mommyxofxone said:


> sorry hun don't see anything on that either :( i also should warn i have the opposite of line eye.

 can see here?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Mommy- Yeah hun they're the new ones, can't find the old ones anywhere!
> 
> Ajr- I still see that line! Temp dropping means nothing, mine dropped today too but I thought nothing of it. Mine goes way up then down they way up again almost every cycle.

I think we are the ONLY two that see :( I bet we are both have serious line eye :(


----------



## gina236

Campn and Ajr I see both of your lines! On all the tests! I haven't looked at a test for over a week so I feel like my line eye shouldn't be too bad. Haha. FX for you both!!


----------



## campn

Ajr- HAHAHA I think I've looked at way too many tests honestly but I think I've a somewhat decent eye line. We are still so early too that's why it's tricky. It's not a definite yes or no yet. I've been feeling twinges and tugging like I did with DS so I'm optimistic this cycle than ever before. 


Gina- Yay you're the person who saw my line!? (totally doing Ross from Friends, you're the person who read my book!???" Haha thank you hun, makes me hopeful!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ajr, I see it on your cheap dollar store test. Xx
Campn, I *think* I see something on yours too! Xx


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 35 and still no AF BUT my temps are higher than they have been so maybe I ovualed late? I didn't have any EWCM that I noticed. But I did have a dip and then a rise and I've had a few elevated temps since. I called my doctor and told her I was on cd 35 and I didn't have AF yet and she basically said we'll wait it out and then you need to see a fertility specialist... Sigh stupid mirena. I'm going to have to wait it out till summer since the nearest fertility doctor is over an hour away


----------



## TexasRider

Here is my chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Ajr and campn: I think I can see a faint one on both your tests. Hope this is it for you.

So I just got a call from my brother. He and his wife are expecting their third child. Oh, and their fourth too. On the day of full flow marking my 8th failed month, I find out my brother is expecting twins. I cannot express just how much I have always desperately wanted to have twins. Even now I am so desperate to have twins on my last go. And now after all this struggle I find out my brother is having twins. I am very happy for them, genuinely, but so unbelievably sad for me. I had to cry earlier and it's he first time since my chemical that I have cried about TTC. It's just not fair.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- :hugs: so so sorry hun! I know you're very happy for them but you can't help but grieve over what you want so bad, it's completely normal to feel that way. You'll get to announce you're expecting too in just a few months! I know it! Maybe not twins like you've always wanted, but sometimes we just get what we need instead! 

My very fertile friend (who got pregnant twice on accident) keeps teasing me how she just falls pregnant in her sleep, and now she's due in 2 weeks. I'm so happy for her but also glad it won't be me waking up 10 times during the night very soon :p


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I don't think I've mentioned how beautiful your kids are! They're complete heart breakers! Are you and your DH blonde!? Heart eyes!


----------



## ciz

Aww squirrel big hugs lovely. Hopefully the baby dust is floating around now and rubs off onto you this cycle =) 

Ladies please be wary of the negatives of your frer. I've taken countless photos of my tests before I've dunked it and sure enough the test line shows up even though no liquid has passed over it yet. 

You ladies are both very early yet so don't get disheartened all my bfps only started from 10dpo. 

I feel a change in the wind... we're gonna see bfps very soon!!=) xxx


----------



## ciz

Just had a good look on your tests campn and arj definitely feel like I'm seeing some very faint on your tests!!=)


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry for not replying to all you ladies sooner I have been in a bit of a funk lately due to my problems with conceiving. I have been keeping up with everyone though. ive decided to get another OB my old one doesn't deliver babies anymore anyway so I would need one once I got pregnant. I just don't feel like Mine is trying very hard to help me. Fertility friend actually gave me crosshairs again but in cd 32 or something so i guess I'm in another TWW but we didn't bd much so im not holding out any hope. Just want AF to come on so I can start charting again.


----------



## beemeck

girls!!!! 


ahhh I've been away for so long. I'm awful at this sometimes. It was such a crazy busy holiday weekend - my sister was in town, lots of family, friends in town, high school reunion, staying over my mom's etc. phewwww I was lurking but not as well as I normally do so I'll try my best to catch up!

elf, squirrel and ciz - so sorry about AF :cry: you were my cycle buddies this month and I'm right there with you :cry::cry:

arj - I always HATE to have to say this, but I'm sorry I don't see anything :cry:

camp - thought I saw a colorless line on your first test. couldn't see anything today though :cry: glad you are both still so early though for everything to change! :hugs:

texas - perhaps you are 3 DPO today.... only time will tell but it's definitely possible. doctors drive me nuts sometimes - they should be a little more helpful than that.... :wacko:

congrats phoenix - what a nice line - wishing you a H & H 9 months :hugs:

AFM - also have prob been avoiding, I'm so down in the dumps. I started spotting on Friday at 11 DPO. Last month spotting started at 12. before that it was day 14 and before that I never had spotting. I hate that every month keeps getting worse and worse instead of better. Instead of my body healing after the loss, I'm getting farther and farther away from my goal. I've been spotting for 4 days now. And it's so crazy that with my temps as LOW as low can be today that I'm STILL not bleeding ...wtf. My body is just not cooperating. A part of me was glad that I felt there was finally a definitive problem that could be fixed. From everything I read, spotting so many days before AF is very indicative of low progesterone. Was so pumped to call my doc today and make an appt to get this ball rolling. but instead of scheduling it, they had a nurse call me. the nurse said it's nothing to worry about and that my body is just changing or I'm just "noticing" this stuff more since I'm TTC. Um, no. I would notice 4 days of spotting and I've been TTC since March so I would have noticed all of this then and it just keeps getting worse. So it was all just dismissed. I will see what happens this next cycle and if nothing then I will make an appt elsewhere. I love my docs because not only did they save me from having a hysterectomy but they also saved my life. But I will go somewhere else if I have to. 

I'm not a cryer and believe it or not, I haven't cried (since losing the baby) at all in this TTC journey. But as of this weekend, I feel like I am under the biggest, darkest, blackest cloud. I feel so overcome with sadness, it's like nothing I've really experienced before. There is no end in sight and I'm just moving farther away. 

Glad that I have you ladies and I really think a nice BFP would cheer me up.... and give me some hope! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm sorry this has been so hard on you and taking its toll, I know you've been trying for a while so your reaction to all of this is expected. I disagree with your doctor though, sounds like they're not even listening to you, you should insist on being tested for low progesterone, or like you said find another doctor, one willing to listen to you. It makes all the difference, even if everything turns out okay, you need them to listen so you don't feel like it's all in your head. 

Your new picture is so gorgeous! Is that a tattoo!? Totally digging it sweet bee! I'm hoping if this cycle is another BFN, that so many of us would get Christmas BFP! I can't think of anything sweeter than sipping hot chocolate under Christmas tree lights knowing you're not alone anymore, but someone will be there with you all the time the next 9 months! It's gonna happen, it has to.


----------



## beemeck

camp - you're so sweet and you always know how to lift my spirits :hugs:

your chart is looking good and I think it's time for a BFP in the next day or two... I promise I'll catch up as soon as I can :winkwink:

that is one of my tats, yes. I have the word "karma" written right across my chest. (rebel much?) lol I truly believe in it and wanted to have it close to my heart. A lot of people call me karma, actually. :haha: 

I meant to say your new pic is great! (heart eyes!) I'm still doing new cycle, new pic so I hope that isn't the same for you :haha::winkwink:


----------



## campn

Ciz- I feel it too hun! I have to quote Love actually now "I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes, BFPS are all around me, and so the feeling grows, it's written in the wind, it's everywhere I go!"


----------



## ajr1990

ciz said:


> Ladies please be wary of the negatives of your frer. I've taken countless photos of my tests before I've dunked it and sure enough the test line shows up even though no liquid has passed over it yet.

I don't understand, what do you mean? 
I think I know, but just not quite sure..
Like you see a line then it disappears right? And it's well within limit?
I'm not sure what is up with all these new frer but feel over the last 8 months all I get are duds :(
I see a line for sure.. not many do though and most see a bfn and I'm sure that is what it is.
Most tests over the last few months the line disappears.. then of course dried to be a NASTY evap!
FRER from year ago never did that. If it was a BFN, it was a BFN a day later.. a week later.. and even a year later.. But now they seem worse then $sotre tests. WHY in the world do I keep wasting money on them. This is heartbreaking. I need to call my ob's office today to schedule a telephone visit. 
With the temp drop this am, I really do think I'm just waiting for af. I really do think I just want to see a line so bad I am imagining them all :cry:


----------



## ciz

I mean when you take the test out of the packet before you dip it or whatever. I take a photo and then tweak it to a neg and I can see the 'test line' showing up even though no pee has run through it yet. Just be wary of tweaking your photos to a neg that's all with frer. 

But on yours I can see a line on the original photo. Wait a day or 2 if you can and do another test. I know easier said than done =)


----------



## Smille24

Texas- my RE is over an hr away from me and much more with rush hr traffic. It stinks, but I know all of the driving and appts will pay off. I still feel very overwhelmed but the nurses are so comforting and assure me it will be ok.

Bee- I am so sorry about your concern and your dr not listening. i am sorry you feel like a dark cloud, I can totally sympathize with you there. It seems like I've lost a couple of really good friends due to being depressed about not getting pregnant yet. They don't have kids and aren't planning, so maybe they don't get it. You can vent to us if you start feeling gloomy. Lots of :hugs:.

Squirrel- I know you are happy for them, but I know it's difficult bc inside you're crushed. Every pregnancy announcement is so painful especially when you're ttc. We are here to comfort you :hugs:.

Afm- I had my sonohystogram today. It went well and the nurse said everything looked great. I have my HSG Wed and I am dreading it. Everyone must've had their babies this weekend bc I saw so many couples leaving with newborns. I broke down when I got home. I know my dh is blaming himself and I feel awful. I've never blamed him, I know it's not his fault. I'm just deflated and emotionally exhausted. I know our time will come, but I feel like it's not soon enough.


----------



## Elfgirl87

squirrel. said:


> Ajr and campn: I think I can see a faint one on both your tests. Hope this is it for you.
> 
> So I just got a call from my brother. He and his wife are expecting their third child. Oh, and their fourth too. On the day of full flow marking my 8th failed month, I find out my brother is expecting twins. I cannot express just how much I have always desperately wanted to have twins. Even now I am so desperate to have twins on my last go. And now after all this struggle I find out my brother is having twins. I am very happy for them, genuinely, but so unbelievably sad for me. I had to cry earlier and it's he first time since my chemical that I have cried about TTC. It's just not fair.

I'm sorry squirrel:( I know how you feel. My friend at work who's been on bc for SIX years decides she wants a baby. She has it taken out and she's pregnant a month later. I want to be happy for her but it makes me want to cry too. After trying for a while plus two chemicals, it makes it hard to enjoy someone else's announcement. Hope you get BPf soon!


----------



## TexasRider

im going to see another OB as soon as I can get an appointment and see what he says. I think I still may need some time to regulate after the mirena. Even though most people don't need to maybe I'm just having a weird few cycles. But if I'm not pregnant by April or so I'm going to call and get set up for summer appointments so I won't have to take time off at work.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Evening ladies. Just wanted to let you know that it seems once I'm cleared I'll be joining you ladies again. 

Went in for a reassurance scan today and the baby had no HB. Doctor gave me my options and I'm definitely going to sleep on it. I can have a D & C as early as Wednesday. 

I'm sorry if I'm a downer right now but, I know you're all such a great support system and its what I need right now <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ttc baby are you sure? I've heard horror stories of women who almost had d &c at 9 weeks and it second opinions and found the heartbeat! Please be sure!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mommyxofxone said:


> Ttc baby are you sure? I've heard horror stories of women who almost had d &c at 9 weeks and it second opinions and found the heartbeat! Please be sure!

Yea, when I went in Wednesday the HB was very very low. I think they knew then but, the doctor didn't want to ruin my holiday.


----------



## campn

TTCBABY- I completely second what mommy said. Definitely wait and see? I really hope this is somehow wrong. If you're measuring two weeks behind it could still be way too early to find the HB, they barely found DS's at 10 weeks. Are they taking your betas!? 

So sorry hun, this is heartbreaking and I can imagine every feeling and thought you're going through right now.


----------



## gina236

OMG ttcbaby! Sending lots and lots of :hugs: your way!! :(


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

We seen the heart beat on Wednesday and it was only 68 bpm which, is obviously very low. When she scanned today it was very evident that there was no more heart beat. 

I appreciate the opinions but, deep down I know that it's true. I've known since Wednesday. I'm obviously going to sleep on it and discuss with OH tomorrow and see what we think. 

Thank you ladies, I really do appreciate it <3


----------



## ajr1990

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Evening ladies. Just wanted to let you know that it seems once I'm cleared I'll be joining you ladies again.
> 
> Went in for a reassurance scan today and the baby had no HB. Doctor gave me my options and I'm definitely going to sleep on it. I can have a D & C as early as Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm a downer right now but, I know you're all such a great support system and its what I need right now <3


I'm so sorry :( like the other ladies said I'd wait it out a bit. Is ther any health risks to you to wait a bit and see?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

gina236 said:


> OMG ttcbaby! Sending lots and lots of :hugs: your way!! :(

Thank you so much Gina <3


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

ajr1990 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies. Just wanted to let you know that it seems once I'm cleared I'll be joining you ladies again.
> 
> Went in for a reassurance scan today and the baby had no HB. Doctor gave me my options and I'm definitely going to sleep on it. I can have a D & C as early as Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm a downer right now but, I know you're all such a great support system and its what I need right now <3
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry :( like the other ladies said I'd wait it out a bit. Is ther any health risks to you to wait a bit and see?Click to expand...

Thank you. No, doctor said I'm entitled to wait it out and make a decision.


----------



## ajr1990

I swear there a line right!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 21


----------



## campn

TTCBABY- You're in my thoughts, as soon as you're ready, jump right back in, we will be here and we will cheer you on until you get another BFP, you're gonna be extra fertile so I doubt it'd take you anytime. <3 sending you lots and lots of love.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBABY- You're in my thoughts, as soon as you're ready, jump right back in, we will be here and we will cheer you on until you get another BFP, you're gonna be extra fertile so I doubt it'd take you anytime. <3 sending you lots and lots of love.

Thank you love, I really do appreciate all the love and support from all of you ladies <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttcbaby I'm so so so sorry for your loss. I had a mc 3 weeks ago and am currently waiting for AF to arrive. I totally understand what you're going through. If you need anything I'm here to talk. Wishing you the best! 

ajr- I'm pretty sure I see a line! Good luck!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ttcbaby I'm so so so sorry for your loss. I had a mc 3 weeks ago and am currently waiting for AF to arrive. I totally understand what you're going through. If you need anything I'm here to talk. Wishing you the best!
> 
> ajr- I'm pretty sure I see a line! Good luck!

Thank you so much, I may take you up on that offer.


----------



## Smille24

Ttcbaby- I am so so sorry :hugs:. I'd go back once more to be 100% sure, but that's just me. We will be here when you are ready to ttc again. 

Texas- How long ago did you get mirena out? It took over 6 months for my cycles to regulate. Have you gotten bloodwork done to check your hormone levels?


----------



## campn

Ajr- I see that line plain as day! Looks so pink too!


----------



## jGo_18

Ttcbaby - I am so sorry. Sending much love and prayers.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jGo_18 said:


> Ttcbaby - I am so sorry. Sending much love and prayers.

Thank you jGo <3

Hope you're feeling well


----------



## TexasRider

TTC baby- so sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed for your rainbow baby soon.
Smille- I got it out June 30. So about 5 months. I'm hoping my temp stays up tomorrow since fertility friend gave me crosshairs again on cd 32. Even though we didn't bd at the right time at least confirmation of ovulation would be nice. I'm calling a new OB tomorrow for an appointment. I'm firing my old one lol so hopefully he will do some blood work etc


----------



## trixiesmith

so so sorry ttcbaby. sendings lots of big, big hugs your way. :hugs::hugs:

sorry ajr, I don't know if I see anything. At first glance I thought so, but I've also never had a bfp so I likely wouldn't know it unless it was the crazy dark right in your face type of bfp lol. keeping my fx for you and hoping I get to see you post a blaring bfp to prove my bad eyes wrong lol.

congrats phoenix on your bfp! 

squirrel, bee - sending positive thoughts and big hugs your way. :hugs:

afm: still no + opk and no cm whatsoever. I'm confused. I'm beginning to wonder if the tea has messed with my body. And I had a dream last night that my doctor called with test results and told me I was pregnant. Worst feeling ever waking up excited just to realize it was only a dream. I think today is the first time I've felt down about ttc. *sigh*


----------



## AngelOb

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Evening ladies. Just wanted to let you know that it seems once I'm cleared I'll be joining you ladies again.
> 
> Went in for a reassurance scan today and the baby had no HB. Doctor gave me my options and I'm definitely going to sleep on it. I can have a D & C as early as Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm a downer right now but, I know you're all such a great support system and its what I need right now <3

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: I went through that with my loss, found out at my reassurance scan but I never heard the heartbeat. I wanted to wait it out but ended up needing the d&c anyway and wish I would have done it sooner. If you need to talk feel free to message me. The support of people on here and at home really helps.


----------



## TexasRider

My temp today was 97.7! I think this is it!!! Granted Cd32 is late to O on a Clomid cycle I am still glad it actually happened. So I am 4DPO and have about 10 more till AF comes I think. My chances are super slow for pregnacy cause we only had sex 1 time and it was 3 days before the crosshairs. Hopefully next month my cycle will be more normal. I am switching OBs and hope to get an appointment soon to get some advice about my irregular cycles. I think I may wait 1 more cycle to see if it shortens from this one. Not really sure yet. Just depends on when I can get in to see him etc


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> My temp today was 97.7! I think this is it!!! Granted Cd32 is late to O on a Clomid cycle I am still glad it actually happened. So I am 4DPO and have about 10 more till AF comes I think. My chances are super slow for pregnacy cause we only had sex 1 time and it was 3 days before the crosshairs. Hopefully next month my cycle will be more normal. I am switching OBs and hope to get an appointment soon to get some advice about my irregular cycles. I think I may wait 1 more cycle to see if it shortens from this one. Not really sure yet. Just depends on when I can get in to see him etc

Do you have PCOS? Glad you finally ovulated! It really burns me out cause I ovulate around CD20, this month it was CD19.


----------



## TexasRider

campn said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> My temp today was 97.7! I think this is it!!! Granted Cd32 is late to O on a Clomid cycle I am still glad it actually happened. So I am 4DPO and have about 10 more till AF comes I think. My chances are super slow for pregnacy cause we only had sex 1 time and it was 3 days before the crosshairs. Hopefully next month my cycle will be more normal. I am switching OBs and hope to get an appointment soon to get some advice about my irregular cycles. I think I may wait 1 more cycle to see if it shortens from this one. Not really sure yet. Just depends on when I can get in to see him etc
> 
> Do you have PCOS? Glad you finally ovulated! It really burns me out cause I ovulate around CD20, this month it was CD19.Click to expand...

Not that I am aware of. But I've only been off birth control a few times in my adult life. The first time was when I was 26 for about 7 months when I was TTC with an ex thank god we never conceived. But he had a horrible car accident when he was a teen and the doctors told him he would have trouble and then when I married my new husband we were off BC for 2 months and conceived my daughter. As far as I remember i am pretty sure I was regular...


----------



## Conundrum

TTC so many :hugs: .I am so sorry. If you ever need to chat feel free to message me.

Trix :hopefully that dream is just a promise of what's to come. As always FX for you.

Smille: I hope everything goes well in your hsg. Please keep us updated.

Texan, I'd go whatever way you're still comfortable with. If you wait a cycle, and have not tried the B-complex or B-12 and B-6 mix it might help. Has brought my 30-35day cycle (after Nexplanon) down to 25-27 on average.

Campn Really excited for you girl!

Phoenix congrats :hugs: H&H 9 months

Bee I might have missed it, did you go in for acupuncture? Really sorry about this cycle, and about the lack of help. Please keep us updated.

Really distant to TTC this cycle, pretty much just waiting until testing happens in January. Really hope that the low BFPs in November just means payback for December. Fx and babydust to you all.


----------



## campn

Morning ladies, 

Took another test at 10 DPO, and I see nothing... I really thought I saw something the past two days but I'm sure that was wishful thinking. I think every cycle I do the exact thing, I keep thinking "this must be it!" and then nothing. Hope goes all up one minute, then all down the next. TTC sucks. 

Rant over.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Conundrum

Campn :hugs: 10 DPO is still early, plus those new Frers are horrid. Don't give up yet, everything crossed for you.


----------



## ajr1990

I totally see a line but it looks the same as last cycle. What in the world is wrong with my body? can you see the line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TexasRider

Condrum I may look into the B vitamins. Thanks for the tip! 

Campn I agree. 10 DPO is really early for a BFP apparently from what I've read most implantation takes place on day 9 after ovulation I think... Lots of time left girl!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Took another test at 10 DPO, and I see nothing... I really thought I saw something the past two days but I'm sure that was wishful thinking. I think every cycle I do the exact thing, I keep thinking "this must be it!" and then nothing. Hope goes all up one minute, then all down the next. TTC sucks.
> 
> Rant over.

I feel I see something but that new frer are horrible.


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Took another test at 10 DPO, and I see nothing... I really thought I saw something the past two days but I'm sure that was wishful thinking. I think every cycle I do the exact thing, I keep thinking "this must be it!" and then nothing. Hope goes all up one minute, then all down the next. TTC sucks.
> 
> Rant over.

I feel I see something but that new frer are horrible.


----------



## campn

Where do you ladies buy the old ones from!? I tried target online and they had the picture of the old ones but I received the new ones instead. So frustrated! I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## ajr1990

ajr1990 said:


> I totally see a line but it looks the same as last cycle. What in the world is wrong with my body? can you see the line?

Ugh sorry having issues with the wisely if phones where I merge images together attaching separate,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gina236

I got them on amazon. From a place in the UK. Took a week to get to me but they were the right ones. If you want I can look up the shop name.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I bought a pck at Walmart this past month actually. They were beside the curved in the same box. Would have missed them without DH


----------



## gina236

Oh ya I heard Walmart carries them again but they are crazy expensive. I just looked and I bought them from homehealth on amazon. 6 tests for 28.99. 

First ResponseÂ® Early Result Pregnancy Test - 3 Tests (Pack of 2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQ1D6OO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_vEAxwb7VV3B42

Hope that link works lol. If anyone orders them make sure you do it from the right store. The first ones I ordered from that listing were the new style.


----------



## beemeck

morning gals...

TTCbaby - my heart is breaking for you. I'm so so sorry to hear this :cry: I know exactly how you feel. Like mrsgreen, I also lost my first pregnancy. It's so devastating. I am hear for you - don't hesitate to PM me if you want to talk! :hugs:

camp - hang in there. I saw you saw yourself that you start feeling out when you get bfns at 12dpo so you still have a good amount of time! especially because even a bfn at 12dpo doesn't mean you're out! :hugs:

ajr - I dunno...I really don't see anything, I'm sorry :wacko: :hugs:

drum - I've missed you! so glad to have you back! are you in the TWW? :hugs: I have not had the acupuncture yet. looking to make an appt now that I'm officially CD 1 today....

smille- thank you for your kind words :hugs: I'm so glad that you are in good hands with lots of help! good luck on the upcoming tests! 

AFM - I think the dark cloud that overpowers me sometimes is really the fear that I will never have a child. I try not to let my mind wander there, but sometimes it does and it's so overwhelming. :cry: Last night I was looking a ton of stuff up. DH was so mad that my doc wouldn't see me and wanted me to call back. But I could tell from talking to the nurse that even if they do agree to see me, they aren't concerned with the spotting. So I looked up my health network's infertility specialists and found out that the infertility clinic is right down the road from me! (perks of living downtown) and that you don't need a referral to be seen. I'm over the moon and it really lifted my mood. I'm not sure that insurance will cover us going there, but DH and I agree that it's worth whatever cost. I think I've just felt that things haven't been right since losing the baby and month after month it's confirmed. I want to follow my intuition and stop wasting time. I sent them an email and am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear back from them....


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see something ajr! but not on campns :( sorry lady. 

i always used wondfo because of the frers being so crap.


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> morning gals...
> 
> TTCbaby - my heart is breaking for you. I'm so so sorry to hear this :cry: I know exactly how you feel. Like mrsgreen, I also lost my first pregnancy. It's so devastating. I am hear for you - don't hesitate to PM me if you want to talk! :hugs:
> 
> camp - hang in there. I saw you saw yourself that you start feeling out when you get bfns at 12dpo so you still have a good amount of time! especially because even a bfn at 12dpo doesn't mean you're out! :hugs:
> 
> ajr - I dunno...I really don't see anything, I'm sorry :wacko: :hugs:
> 
> drum - I've missed you! so glad to have you back! are you in the TWW? :hugs: I have not had the acupuncture yet. looking to make an appt now that I'm officially CD 1 today....
> 
> smille- thank you for your kind words :hugs: I'm so glad that you are in good hands with lots of help! good luck on the upcoming tests!
> 
> AFM - I think the dark cloud that overpowers me sometimes is really the fear that I will never have a child. I try not to let my mind wander there, but sometimes it does and it's so overwhelming. :cry: Last night I was looking a ton of stuff up. DH was so mad that my doc wouldn't see me and wanted me to call back. But I could tell from talking to the nurse that even if they do agree to see me, they aren't concerned with the spotting. So I looked up my health network's infertility specialists and found out that the infertility clinic is right down the road from me! (perks of living downtown) and that you don't need a referral to be seen. I'm over the moon and it really lifted my mood. I'm not sure that insurance will cover us going there, but DH and I agree that it's worth whatever cost. I think I've just felt that things haven't been right since losing the baby and month after month it's confirmed. I want to follow my intuition and stop wasting time. I sent them an email and am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear back from them....

I think it's a great step in the right direction. Although I'm struggling with the idea, it's also comforting to know there's help. I think I may be having a harder time bc dh is the issue and I'm the one who's being poked at, but I understand they want to have as much info as possible to make a good decision for us. Whatever office you go to, they can tell you what your insurance covers. If you contact the insurance company they don't give you all of the facts bc sometimes there's clauses within the policy that they "forget" to mention. I hope you find peace and a great dr who will listen.


----------



## ksquared726

Ttcbaby - I'm so so sorry. Mine stopped progressing at 9 weeks but I didn't find out until I started spotting at 11 weeks. So it can take a while to pass on its own, and once I knew I just wanted it to be over with so I got he D&C. Although I was on pelvic rest after for 4 weeks and even for a couple of weeks after that sex was a little painful. I'm glad I did the surgery though, just for emotional peace of mind. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Message me if you need to talk more or have more questions. :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

So I may FINALLY be gearing up to ovulate! I got super emotional last night and DH and I had a fight, which mostly consisted of me blubbering at him after giving each other the silent treatment. But we are good now - just one of those miscommunication things on top of hormones, ugh. And then I figured all of that meant a hormone shift and then this morning I get this! Almost positive after a very light one last night! We didn't BD last night because I was so emo, but we managed to squeeze it in early this am once I got this opk. Even used preseed and the soft cup, though not sure how well the soft cup works when I'm standing getting ready for work!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ksquared- congrats get some bd in! And I think we've all had those fights so don't worry lol at one point I told hubs he should start sleeping with someone who will give him a baby. Luckily he knew I was being crazy. Lol we say all women have a jar of crazy and sometimes I accidentally knock mine over. Haha! Thank gosh he loves me.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I seriously can't thank you ladies enough for all of the support and love. I know I've said it a million times before but, this is the best thread I've ever been a part of.

I definitely do not want to be a downer on here, especially when you're all going through a crazy emotional process already so, I won't dwell on it anymore but, I did want to thank you all.

Hopefully in time me and OH will be starting this crazy process over again and joining you all in the TWW. Until then, I'll be here stalking and chatting with you ladies <3


----------



## campn

TTCBABY- Don't say that, it's true we can all be emotional and be all over the place and at different situations but we all have the same goal, don't feel like you can't talk about it for any reason. You're my TTCBUDDY! Be a Debbie downer and I'll be a Debbie downer and we'll have a pity party then we'll take a deep breath and start over again.


----------



## TexasRider

I've got an appointment with my new OB on December 22. I had to wait for school to be out for break cause I've already missed a few days this semester for my daughters doctor appointments. But I'm excited to see a new person so hopefully I will get some answers or at least a better game plan. Lol


----------



## Smille24

I agree ttcbaby, it's ok to vent and be emotional. We're women, we are full of emotions and can all dwell on things that are important to us. We are all going through different situations, but we are all trying to achieve the same goal and are here to comfort and cheer each other on. You girls are the only ones who get it...the excitement of Oing and being in the tww, obsessing over "symptoms", having a poas addiction when you know it's too early, disappointment when your temp drops or af arrives, pain and anxiety of starting it all over again. Please vent to us, pour your heart out if it makes you feel better. We are here for you hun :hugs:.


----------



## beemeck

agreed ttc baby - although this thread is often a very positive one, it's really about the whole journey, which in the case of TTC consists of a lot of heartbreak - so pour it all out girl! 

I know that everyone has had different experiences with losses - I didn't have a choice since I hemorrhaged and was rushed into emergency surgery - d and c included - but if I could go back and have a say in anything, I would not have gotten the d and c. Like I said, everyone has different experiences and I didn't have a MMC, so it might not even be applicable. 

texas - I'm assuming you are a teacher! what do you teach? So glad you got an appt in! :happydance:

so AF arrived right on time this morning. I'm glad that even though my 4 days of spotting was very uncharacteristic that LP stayed the same at 14 days, so that's good at least. My client this morning said to me - mark my word, you look different, I think you are about to find our you're pregnant. I told her I definitely wasn't but of course I didn't get into gory details about actually bleeding so she was still insisting.... ugh :dohh:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee it is good to see you too. Not in the wait yet, surprisingly OPKs are just getting lighter. Really hope they are quick to reply and you get some answers :hugs: Let me know how the acupuncture goes, hopefully just the thing needed to get your BFP

Ksquared glad to hear it, major babydust your way.

TTC be a downer hon, we all are at some point. If you need to vent go for it. We are all here for you :hugs:. I am so very sorry you're in this situation


----------



## campn

I just started to spot. At only 10 DPO!? My period isn't due for another 4-5 days. This is ridiculous! I'm so mad!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc baby- were all on an emotional roller coaster just every coaster is a little different than the next. Sometimes you need to vent, then the next day you'll be fine and then you'll need to vent again. It's totally okay and we're all here to support you!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn tmi questions but color and amount? I believe it can take up to 11-12dpo for implantation. Everything X'd for you


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- I teach all kinds of stuff lol I'm an elective teacher at a middle school so I do a 6th grade garden course 6th grade art and 8th grade computer. I prefer my 6th graders though. They aren't quite as horomonal! I'm glad AF showed up on time. Perhaps your body is just sorting itself out. Im honestly hoping that by the time I see him my AF will
have come on time with a normal LP and I will still be charting and maybe getting closer to O!


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Campn tmi questions but color and amount? I believe it can take up to 11-12dpo for implantation. Everything X'd for you

It looked like pink cervical mucus. This what I get before AF usually. I hope it's not AF, but at least I got a shorter cycle this month.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn as long as the spotting does not turn red and does not continue this could be a really good sign. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Trr

TTC- please vent. We all need to sometimes. Sorry for your loss, sweetie. 

I'm going to be a Debbie downer right now. 

I have had literally the worst month of my life. First the mc, then last night I had to put my handsome 4 year old dog down due to a surprise diagnosis of end stage liver failure with toxins that got into his brain. He was like a baby to me. Put up a good fight though. 

Trying to be very optimistic this month as we timed everything well given the mess that my hormones were in. I'm hoping for some good news to help me through. 

It's been a rough month.


----------



## campn

Drum- I hope so! Thank you hun, you're so encouraging! All of you ladies are!

Trr- So sorry sweetie, there's so little you can do when they get this sick, at least he's at peace now. I hope December will be a super month! 
isn't it funny how when it pours it rains? Really I've learned that bad things happen all at once at times, which makes it so unfair... but also good things happen all at once. November hasn't been good to many of us here it seems.


----------



## ajr1990

I know I see a line. I am so fustrated. Maybe I should buy blue dye tests??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ajr1990

ajr1990 said:


> I know I see a line. I am so fustrated. Maybe I should buy dye tests??

I really feel like I'm going crazy :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

I'm sorry hun, looks like neither of us are having good luck! I just started spotting at 10 DPO so I'm done testing for now, I'll just wait and see if AF will show her ugly face.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I agree it might be IB. I don't want to give false hope, but it sounds very promising. Fxd that's what it is.

Trr- I am so sorry about your dog :hugs:. I had a dog for many years that got diabetes and his organs shut down. I was completely devastated, but relieved bc he suffered for so long. They really are like furry children.


----------



## ajr1990

Omg ladies, totally crappy pic, I think the camera in my phone is crapping out from taking a million and one pictures of these stupid tests every day...BUT ANYHOW, CAN YOU SEE THE LINE HERE!?!? I am seriously shaking .. It's a true line and def a start to hopefully a nice dark bfp soon... Please please please keep fx for me this little bean sticks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 22









image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry ajr :shrug:


----------



## beemeck

Ajr not seeing anything still. Hope I'm wrong !


----------



## ajr1990

*sigh* oh well. There is really a line, no question in my mind. It is super dark and gloomy out so house is dark.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=487364


----------



## campn

Ajr- I'm pretty sure I see a line although the color is hard to judge on but I'm horrible with colors! Your temperature looks like it's going up so you could have just implanted yesterday?


----------



## mommyxofxone

And ajr no way buy blue dye they give tona offalse positives! Hate blue dye!

Probably there just too early for us o see yet.


----------



## ajr1990

My friend says she can see better here in this picture. I look at all these crazy tests I keep posting on my iMac and like you all I can't see not a line in my pics but promise they are really there irl. I will say though it helps looking in small screens when judging a test pic.. The lines are usually way more visible on say a small iPhone screen vs a big giant 27"iMac.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## ajr1990

ajr1990 said:


> My friend says she can see better here in this picture. I look at all these crazy tests I keep posting on my iMac and like you all I can't see not a line in my pics but promise they are really there irl. I will say though it helps looking in small screens when judging a test pic.. The lines are usually way more visible on say a small iPhone screen vs a big giant 27"iMac.


Invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I can't even put into words how amazing you all are. Such love <3

Trr, I'm so sorry about your dog, my heart goes out to you.

Ajr, I swear I'm seeing something! I have everythinf crossed for you. 

Me: I've decided to see what my body decides to do. Going to give it a week and if not talk to my doctor about a D&C. I obviously rather go naturally but, not sure how long I'll last. 

Again I seriously cannot explain how grateful I am for each and every one of you <3


----------



## TexasRider

TTC baby you are way braver and stronger than me. im not sure I would be able to do that if I were in that position. You are in my prayers dear. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## ajr1990

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Me: I've decided to see what my body decides to do. Going to give it a week and if not talk to my doctor about a D&C. I obviously rather go naturally but, not sure how long I'll last.

Big hugs :hugs: We will be here waiting with you...


----------



## mommyxofxone

ajr1990 said:


> My friend says she can see better here in this picture. I look at all these crazy tests I keep posting on my iMac and like you all I can't see not a line in my pics but promise they are really there irl. I will say though it helps looking in small screens when judging a test pic.. The lines are usually way more visible on say a small iPhone screen vs a big giant 27"iMac.

i was looking on my phone screen hun and i don't see anything on that or the laptop. :( but like i said i know that doesn't mean anything really anyway, what matters is whats there in person. i know they can be super faint.


----------



## trixiesmith

sorry ajr, I'm on an iPhone and I don't see anything. 

so sorry trr about your dog. We have three, but a few years back I lost my chocolate lab so I understand the pain of losing a fur baby. big hugs sent your way :hugs:

ladies, I am really really confused. Does raspberry tea have an effect on ovulating? To be specific, like delaying it? I haven't had a + opk at all yet, and going by past cycles, I should have had one by now. They're stark white right now, but two days ago I could have sworn I was on the verge of it being nearly positive. Tonight I did a hpt (negative) and did an opk at the same time (bright white negative as well) so I'm just really confused. I don't know what to think. I've been so upbeat about this cycle now I'm just... lost, annoyed and sooooo confused.


----------



## campn

Trix- I could be wrong but I don't think it effects ovulation, from what I understand it thickens your uterine lining so it's easier for an egg to implant, it can also cause contractions so it's recommended to kickstart labor!


----------



## ksquared726

Ajr - I think I see something, but it's hard to tell. What dpo are you now? Good luck!

Glad DH and I BD this morning because check out this opk from earlier this evening! Woohoo! CD 26 - finally! I'm calling this a positive because I had an almost positive this morning, so I'm guessing In the 12 hours since I've missed the darkest surge. I've had some o pains, but not the obvious consistent ache I usually get that lasts 12 hours so we'll see if my temp is up in the morning or if O is still on the way. I usually O quickly after a surge.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyxofxone

what campn said :)

and ksquared that's great hun!!!



ladies i'll be mia for a bit going to be on vacation until next wed. see you then! i may pop in while i'm gone but not sure.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, mommy!

Oh wait - the one this morning is a blaring positive. Should I still call last night's positive? Sometimes I think that yes it's the same darkness as the control, and sometimes I think it's just barely lighter. Perhaps I'll see what my crosshairs do in a few days because today should be O day for sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## campn

ksquared726 said:


> Thanks, mommy!
> 
> Oh wait - the one this morning is a blaring positive. Should I still call last night's positive? Sometimes I think that yes it's the same darkness as the control, and sometimes I think it's just barely lighter. Perhaps I'll see what my crosshairs do in a few days because today should be O day for sure.

I think last night was your true positive since it takes time for LH to go throw your system and into your urine so maybe by the time it makes it there it's been hours. However go get that eggy girl!


----------



## beemeck

k - hard to say! I have such a short surge so that never happens to me. I would have thought yesterday was O day looking at your temps but today's opk actually looks a smidge darker than yesterday's to me. just keep BDing if you can and then see what your chart does! finally! :happydance:

camp - any more spotting? temp is looking great!


----------



## campn

Bee- No! It was only this random one time, I usually spot for two days then I get my period, no spotting until now so I'll wait and see. I'm not testing today, or tomorrow. I gave my sister the pregnancy tests I have cause it was so mentally exhausting. 

ALSO, I got the test and confirm first response cause it includes one of the old FRER!


----------



## TexasRider

Temps are Looking good campn! Fingers crossed you get your BFP! 

Afm I'm just chilling over here. Temp is still above coverline at 97.57 but it's down from 97.7 yesterday. Thinking fallback rise. My temps overall are higher than they've been all cycle for the most part. So now I wait for AF to show. Not holding out much hope for a BFP


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Campn, your chart is awesome! Xx


----------



## Trr

Campn- I agree with teeny, looks like you have gone triphasic. My chart was triphasic when I got pregnant. 

My fingers are crossed for you. Hope I'm right behind you.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, ladies!!

Campn - Good luck! I agree your temps look great.


----------



## beemeck

camp - great news about the spotting stopping...that's really, really promising!!

And awesome idea about the testing. To you and all the girls here I meant to mention that the best thing I've done for myself since ttc was not testing ONCE this past cycle. It was really so freeing. I know it is easier said than done, but in all honestly, it wasn't really difficult at all! I typically started testing at 10dpo so I've been a small POAS addict in the past too. The month of my BFP I didn't test til I was late and I see now that's really the only way for me. Every BFN test before AF just made me feel so dumb for some reason. Like I got beat at my own game. So if you can - it was an AMAZING feeling not testing!


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> camp - great news about the spotting stopping...that's really, really promising!!
> 
> And awesome idea about the testing. To you and all the girls here I meant to mention that the best thing I've done for myself since ttc was not testing ONCE this past cycle. It was really so freeing. I know it is easier said than done, but in all honestly, it wasn't really difficult at all! I typically started testing at 10dpo so I've been a small POAS addict in the past too. The month of my BFP I didn't test til I was late and I see now that's really the only way for me. Every BFN test before AF just made me feel so dumb for some reason. Like I got beat at my own game. So if you can - it was an AMAZING feeling not testing!

I completely agree! I will never test early again if this cycle I get AF. You're completely right, I was getting obsessed and honestly a little crazy. I don't want to get to that place ever. I feel so much better this way, at least if I test once and get BFN I only get bummed once, but not every single day until AF.


----------



## Conundrum

Hey ladies, could really use your advice. Today was the last day O should have (normally) arrived on, had some bright red blood mixed in with ewcm last night, have been testing for over a week and OPKs have gone from faint to blank back to faint. Not getting even nearly dark. Other than OPKs and blood cycle is completely normal. Not understanding my body right now


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Hey ladies, could really use your advice. Today was the last day O should have (normally) arrived on, had some bright red blood mixed in with ewcm last night, have been testing for over a week and OPKs have gone from faint to blank back to faint. Not getting even nearly dark. Other than OPKs and blood cycle is completely normal. Not understanding my body right now

Im guessing you don't chart right? Red blood mixed with ewcm sounds like a sign of ovulation, I know some ladies spot when they ovulate. Could you have missed your surge? Are you testing twice? It can go from positive to faint so fast!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn No I don't temp, but I do keep up with a chart for CM,BD, CP ect. I'm just confused lol I did not think ovulation bleeding was bright red, and if it were ovulation bleeding that a positive would follow. Using new OPKs so to make sure I would catch surge am up to 3* a day. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## campn

If you're having ewcm I think ovulation is very near, sometimes I know about to ovulate and my opks barely get any line but when I see the ewcm I'm more encouraged. Just make sure you're BD enough just in case! 

Best of luck hun!


----------



## ksquared726

I'm with you guys on the testing. I try to hold out as long as possible and then just test once after 10dpo. If it's bfn, then I'm bummed but it helps me not obsess to have some sort of answer. 

Conundrum - I'm guessing you're having a late o this cycle. I actually had some pre-o spotting mixed with ewcm. Although I only saw it when I pulled out the soft cup. But yeah, a tiny bit here and there. I stared at light OPKs and had light ewcm for nearly 2 weeks until the opk suddenly changed yesterday to much darker. Much darker than even the slightly darker ones I had throughout the last two weeks - the change was obvious. FX you get a shift soon!


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I'm really pulling for you. Spotting is a huge sign!!!

My HSG went well, very quick too. The dr was cracking jokes to help me relax. It hurt, but I expected worse. My tubes are clear which is awesome news!!! :dance:. With all of the feedback we've received so far, it seems like only a male issue. We find out our options on the 28th.


----------



## jGo_18

wonderful news smille! if it's just the male issue, i hope it's an easy fix!!

campn i can't get over your chart. looks soooo good!

ksquared - that positive line looks darker than the control! fx you caught that eggy!


----------



## Unicornwoman

ajr1990 said:


> My friend says she can see better here in this picture. I look at all these crazy tests I keep posting on my iMac and like you all I can't see not a line in my pics but promise they are really there irl. I will say though it helps looking in small screens when judging a test pic.. The lines are usually way more visible on say a small iPhone screen vs a big giant 27"iMac.

I can see it! Actually, it's the first one in a while that I CAN see! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm so happy to hear that everything is good with you! That's a huge relief, I hope you get awesome news regarding your options soon and get pregnant right away. 

AFM- I saw a tiny brown cm today when I wiped, it was very brown so I feel a little positive about this cycle, but also a nervous mess. I'm too scared to test I'm not sure why. I wanted to test tomorrow but I think I'm going to wait longer...


----------



## gina236

Campn I totally understand where you are coming from. That's how I was last month. I was so sure I was pregnant that I was terrified to see a BFN. No harm in waiting it out. And I LOVE your new quote in your signature! So fitting! 

Smille I'm glad it went good! Hopefully it is just male factor and can be helped easily! 

AFM I am officially in the TWW. Should get cross hairs tomorrow even though I don't agree with them lol. I felt myself O on Sunday but it's saying I did on Monday. Oh well, only a day off. I started my natural progesterone cream last night so hopefully that will help this little bean (if there is one) stick! :) 

:dust:


----------



## campn

Gina- Welcome to the TWW! I prefer it way more than waiting to ovulate! FF isn't always accurate really, but it narrows the days down at least. Before I had no idea what day I ovulate. Fx the cream helps you plenty and you get a BFP! 

I love that quote too, definitely fitting! I know we are all so grateful for not giving up on something that eventually turned out great!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies! I hope it's easily fixed and doesn't prevent us from moving onto treatment right away. I have done enough waiting and I'm very eager to get pregnant. DH has his SA on Monday and my fertile window is a few days after. We're going to try on our own once more. I hope I'm more fertile bc of the HSG, but I'm not getting invested this cycle. 

Campn- I love the new quote also. I really think this is your cycle :dust:

Gina- welcome to the tww. Waiting to O is worse for me too. I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## ksquared726

Phew! Long, busy day at work and I just got home (west coast time). I may have O'd on both sides today. At around 11:30am I got really sharp pains on my right side, but then all afternoon and still now I feel aches on both sides. We're hoping for a singleton, not twins. Eep! Opk tonight is still a blazing positive but I'm pretty sure I O'd already. Haven't had a ton of water so my pee is very concentrated, lol. 

Smile - So glad everything went well for you at the doctor! That's great news that it may just be a male issue!


----------



## ajr1990

I know pms and pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww are pretty much the same (all caused by the same progesterone) so it's hard to know the difference when ttc.. Just wondering if your pms symptoms change every cycle or are they the same every cycle?


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> I know pms and pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww are pretty much the same (all caused by the same progesterone) so it's hard to know the difference when ttc.. Just wondering if your pms symptoms change every cycle or are they the same every cycle?

Since ttc, mine change a lot. One month I was convinced I was pregnant. I was getting sick, dizzy, heavy bbs but nope just a cruel joke. I try not to pay any attention to "symptoms" because they are always different month to month.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies, tested and got a BFN, I really thought, hoped and prayed this would be it...


----------



## jGo_18

Could still be early camp - fx it's just a shy bfp!


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Hey ladies, tested and got a BFN, I really thought, hoped and prayed this would be it...

I'm sorry :( :hugs: might be too early still.
I am in same boat as you. I know it's a bfn for me even though I see the super SUPER faint line still this am.
I wasted like $120 in tests this month. Like who does that!? I feel crazy. I really am starting to hate myself. I am addicted to testing and feel so crazy to keep testing but I KNOW I see a line. Only problem is it stays the same, super faint, never getting darker. :nope:
I am so tired of buying all these tests because I think deep down that faint line will get darker. In reality it's just my body playing very cruel jokes on me and I just want to cry. :cry:

I did schedule a visit(over phone) with my OB on Friday(i think this friday, could be next friday, just don't remember) and I will def bring this up with her. I hate I am having to deal with this. If I never saw a faint line, I would not keep testing ya know. But I know those lines are really there and it's driving me absolutly batty! I asked the MOA(drs receptionist) and all her years working at office said she has never talked to a patient that "complained" about getting false positives every cycle. They all talk about all the negatives over and over. *sigh* I hope dr has some answers.
If all goes as planed, I should get my hsg next cycle.. so at least that will give me an idea if my endo scarring is back and causing issues in my tubes.


----------



## TexasRider

Ajr- I hope your doctor has some information for you and you get the answers you need
Campn- awe girl Im sorry you got bfn. But you're not out till the witch shows up!

Afm- temp is still well above coverline so I am confident that I ovulated this time. Now just waiting for AF to show so I can start TTC again. At least I won't have to worry about missing my fertile window due to DHs oral surgery on Monday. AF should come Friday or Saturday of next week I believe.


----------



## ksquared726

Ajr - I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with those lines and that the doctor might not know why it's happening. I hope they won't just brush you off. My symptoms seem to have a few of the same every cycle, but a lot of times there will be new ones. Each cycle seems to have something new, especially since my miscarriage. I've learned not to trust any of it but it's hard. 

Campn - Aww man, and your chart and spotting sounded so promising! I'm so sorry - fx like everyone says that you have a shy bfp. 

Afm - opk this morning is starting to go negative. I'm disappointed with DH because I got home late last night and hoped we could BD since it was O day, but he was too tired. Which is annoying because he had the day off! After such a long, drawn out pre-o I thought he would just do this last time! I guess we are covered because we did O-1 (in the morning though) and O-3 and every odd day before that. And maybe since last night was hours after O it wouldn't have made a difference, but I still wanted to. Grrr. My temp didn't even rise this morning, but I don't usually have a sharp temp rise and I'm like 90% sure O was yesterday based on the strong O pain. 

Thanks for letting me vent! Lol. :flower:


----------



## beemeck

k - everything is looking good! I wonder if O is today based on temps? It was yesterday morning you had another blazing positive, right? either way - I think you are totally covered! The month I got my BFP we only BD twice in the whole fertile window and it was a little before O. 

ajr - my pms symptoms vary by quite a bit. Sometimes I'm so bloated that all I can wear are leggings and sometimes I'm in crop tops and jeans. Sometimes I crave salty, sometimes I crave sweet. About once I year, my boobs get sore :wacko: It's so maddening once you are TTC!

smille - really so glad to hear the great news! can't wait for that upcoming bfp!!

camp - I'm so sorry about the BFN :cry: you know, your charts ALWAYS look amazing - mine was looking great this month too - it feel extra cruel! Maybe looking more into the thyroid thing might be your next option? All of my aunts and grandma have it too and they all got pregnant with no issues, but now take meds as they get older. you just never know :shrug:

trixie - i meant to say that the RRLL tea shouldn't delay O at all! I've actually heard women say it brought theirs up sooner. AFM, it didn't change anything with O date (although the first month I did it I o'ed 3 days late....) but for me it just really increased CM! have you o'ed yet??

texas - yay for post O temps! I really thought you had o'ed CD 14 :blush: but you know what - hurray for not missing O time with DHs dental work :happydance:

AFM - my high from finding the fertility clinic is coming down lol. I had emailed them cause I found them after hours and was so excited. Haven't heard back so I called them and it's just an answering machine so I left a message and still nothing. sigh. I hope they call back soon. I'm assuming it will take awhile to get in with them. Not sure what to try different this month. I have progesterone cream at home but am too afraid to use it. Unicorn - is it you who uses it? I'd be open to hearing about how it's used! AF is oddly light today. I guess that's what happens when you spot the 4 days leading up to it :dohh: I'll start BDing a week from today.... so that feels kinda fast at least :shrug:


----------



## trixiesmith

morning ladies. 

camp - chart is looking good. fx that bfn was just too early still.

ajr - my pms symptoms seem to vary month by month. but I know af is approaching when I get cramps 2 days before.

bee - still no + opk. no cm that indicates O is close, temps still low. DH and I are both very confused lol.

I'm cd16, no + opk. My opks always get progressively darker until I get two + in a row, and O day of, or day after, 2nd positive. I can't have missed my surge because I've been testing morning, lunch, after work and either before bed or if I wake up middle of the night. All opks have been stark white or very very faint. This morning's opk was very faint and my test at midnight was stark white. :shrug:

Temps are still low and cm is basically nonexistent (either sticky or dry) so I'm thinking I'll O a lot later than usual or something is wrong with me this cycle, which means I'll have to change my next doc appt. I'm losing my positive feelings about ttc and this cycle. Which sucks because I was really looking forward to a possible bfp for christmas lol.


----------



## TexasRider

Bee I thought I had O'd on cd 14 as well but then my temps just didn't stay high by 6 days after the cd 14 my temp was 97.31 and then AF didn't turn up like it should... Tons of bfn and then my temp jumped up. When it went to 97.96 I thought it was wrong haha. But obviously it's not if its still high


----------



## ajr1990

thank you all for your support <3

So my friend thinks Im possibly only around 11dpo. She thinks with my missing temps there is a slight chance I did in fact possible ovulate a few days later then what ff says. I had thought that in the beginning but even after having three children and all these months of ttc, my body still puzzles me. I did chart pretty well this time so have been good which checking cm/cp as well as tempting. I never got a positive lh so that was puzzling but with the others stats its looks that there is a small chance she could possibly be right. 
Also most 2ww 'symptoms' did not start for me until what I have as 4dpo.. so wonder again if its off a bit. It's the the progesterone that causes us all these 'symptoms' so if all of that did not start until 4dpo.. there is a chance my first guess at when I ovulated might be right. With no + opk and a few missing temps it's just so hard to tell.
The longest LP I ever have is 14 days, most often 13 or less.. I am on 13dpo today so I guess I will know in the next day or so if possibly ff got my ovulation date wrong. I am hoping it did and I still have a chance this cycle.. I had my bases covered if in fact I ovulated 2 days later.. I guess only time will tell. FX I guess that at least I still have some sort of chance this cycle


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> k - everything is looking good! I wonder if O is today based on temps? It was yesterday morning you had another blazing positive, right? either way - I think you are totally covered! The month I got my BFP we only BD twice in the whole fertile window and it was a little before O.
> 
> ajr - my pms symptoms vary by quite a bit. Sometimes I'm so bloated that all I can wear are leggings and sometimes I'm in crop tops and jeans. Sometimes I crave salty, sometimes I crave sweet. About once I year, my boobs get sore :wacko: It's so maddening once you are TTC!
> 
> smille - really so glad to hear the great news! can't wait for that upcoming bfp!!
> 
> camp - I'm so sorry about the BFN :cry: you know, your charts ALWAYS look amazing - mine was looking great this month too - it feel extra cruel! Maybe looking more into the thyroid thing might be your next option? All of my aunts and grandma have it too and they all got pregnant with no issues, but now take meds as they get older. you just never know :shrug:
> 
> trixie - i meant to say that the RRLL tea shouldn't delay O at all! I've actually heard women say it brought theirs up sooner. AFM, it didn't change anything with O date (although the first month I did it I o'ed 3 days late....) but for me it just really increased CM! have you o'ed yet??
> 
> texas - yay for post O temps! I really thought you had o'ed CD 14 :blush: but you know what - hurray for not missing O time with DHs dental work :happydance:
> 
> AFM - my high from finding the fertility clinic is coming down lol. I had emailed them cause I found them after hours and was so excited. Haven't heard back so I called them and it's just an answering machine so I left a message and still nothing. sigh. I hope they call back soon. I'm assuming it will take awhile to get in with them. Not sure what to try different this month. I have progesterone cream at home but am too afraid to use it. Unicorn - is it you who uses it? I'd be open to hearing about how it's used! AF is oddly light today. I guess that's what happens when you spot the 4 days leading up to it :dohh: I'll start BDing a week from today.... so that feels kinda fast at least :shrug:

My af was weird this cycle too. It was hard to schedule anything bc I spotted, stopped, had a little flow then spotted for 2 days. So unusual but blood pregnancy test was negative the other day....bummer.

As for the FS. I alway have to leave messages for the nurses. They usually get back to me within an hr or 2, but if it's a message from after hrs it takes a lot longer bc it's one of the last messages the hear. I hope they get back to you soon!


----------



## ajr1990

ajr1990 said:


> thank you all for your support <3
> 
> So my friend thinks Im possibly only around 11dpo. She thinks with my missing temps there is a slight chance I did in fact possible ovulate a few days later then what ff says. I had thought that in the beginning but even after having three children and all these months of ttc, my body still puzzles me. I did chart pretty well this time so have been good which checking cm/cp as well as tempting. I never got a positive lh so that was puzzling but with the others stats its looks that there is a small chance she could possibly be right.
> Also most 2ww 'symptoms' did not start for me until what I have as 4dpo.. so wonder again if its off a bit. It's the the progesterone that causes us all these 'symptoms' so if all of that did not start until 4dpo.. there is a chance my first guess at when I ovulated might be right. With no + opk and a few missing temps it's just so hard to tell.
> The longest LP I ever have is 14 days, most often 13 or less.. I am on 13dpo today so I guess I will know in the next day or so if possibly ff got my ovulation date wrong. I am hoping it did and I still have a chance this cycle.. I had my bases covered if in fact I ovulated 2 days later.. I guess only time will tell. FX I guess that at least I still have some sort of chance this cycle

So I have absolutely no idea what my temps were the two days, the kids were sick and up ALL night, and I know I can't just make them but I went ahead and just gave these two days the same exact temp as the day before to test out and it totally changerd my dpo. I honestly think it's still 1 day off.. It's just really hard with those missing days. But with my cm/cp pattern I'm really thinking I am not as far along in my 2ww as I thought. I wish I would have trusted my gut when I thought I did not o until last day of ewcm(HSO as well). Hum.... Thoughts?


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry for missing loads ladies!! Been reeling since the weekend. Will update at the end of the post.

Ksquared: Yay for amazing positive OPKs! You may be having a fallback rise and that&#8217;s why your temp didn&#8217;t climb like it should. Sorry you husband was too tired to BD, its so exhausting trying to keep up with irregular ovulation in terms of planning and scheduling bding. Hope your temp goes up properly tomorrow.

Air: Sorry you&#8217;re not getting any darker lines than the ones we&#8217;ve all seen. Not sure about changing the temps on your chart. It&#8217;s so hard with this stuff and I think as you missed those temps, you&#8217;ll never know for sure when you ovulated, so just go with what your gut instinct is telling you about ovulation. As for symptoms, mine change every cycle and every cycle I have a new symptom to add to the AF list that I previously only ever had during pregnancy :( I can&#8217;t rely on any of my old reliable pregnancy symptoms any more. I get new and different ones every time!

Trixie: :hugs: Sorry you&#8217;re feeling bad about this cycle. It&#8217;s totally understandable with ovulation being delayed. It could be you&#8217;ll just get a couple of days watery/ewcm and it&#8217;s only just round the corner. You have a while yet to ovulated in order to get a Christmas BFP too.

Bee: Sorry AF got you :hugs: and sorry the fertility clinic aren&#8217;t getting back to you quickly. TTC makes time feel like sludge and everything feels like it takes such a long time. I hope they get back to you soon. Have you tried natural supplements like maca powder (heard good things about that - I&#8217;m trying it this cycle)? 

Texas: Happy TWW!! Hope it ends in a lovely BFP for you :dust:

Campn: Sorry about your BFN :hugs: You&#8217;re not out yet! That spotting was a great sign, especially seeing as you don&#8217;t usually get it. It can take three to four days for tests to go positive after implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you!

Smille: Amazing news about your HSG! I hope that if there are issues with your husband&#8217;s SA that they can be easily put right. Is he taking anything? I&#8217;ve just started my husband on Wellman Conception, which has some amazing reviews on amazon from people saying it hugely increased the results on their SA.


AFM: CD5 and my cycle seems to be speeding along! Having a strange period this time around. It&#8217;s bouncing between light and heavy all over the place. Very annoying! I&#8217;m taking soy isoflavones again this cycle, only this time I&#8217;m using the same brand of tablets I used when we conceived our daughter (I had used different ones the past three cycles). I really am hopeful about this cycle mainly because of the soy. With my daughter&#8217;s cycle my temperature nosedived the more I took the tablets. With the others I took the past three cycles, that didn&#8217;t happen, but now I&#8217;m on these better tablets again, it&#8217;s happening this cycle. Every morning my temperature is lower and lower. Hoping this means it&#8217;s doing something good! I&#8217;m also taking more supplements this cycle: folic acid with cassava root, maca crystallised capsules, vitamin c and liquid iron sachets. Feels like I&#8217;m in a pharmacy every day laying out these capsules and tablets! Hopefully they&#8217;ll do something good for me!

So on Monday, the first day of my proper flow, I got a call from my brother to tell me that they&#8217;re expecting. I had guessed this, as they started trying in the summer and they&#8217;ve never had to try for long. Then he told me they&#8217;re having twins. I am so happy for them, but so crushed and jealous. I don&#8217;t know why, but I have always so so so deeply badly desperately wanted to have twins. I really don&#8217;t know why. Finding out he was having twins the day my period properly started after what feels like a never ending TTC journey&#8230; well&#8230; I felt bad to say the least. I&#8217;m finally getting my head round it now, but it was devastating&#8230; in a crazy way!!! Hope this doesn&#8217;t make me sound crazy&#8230; though I&#8217;m sure it does. 

Final news. I went to the GP today to just explain my worries and she appeased me by giving me a script for tests - thyroid function, hormone levels (day 21 progesterone test), vitamin levels, iron levels etc. She&#8217;s also going to send off for SA for my husband, he just needs to go and ask himself. I&#8217;m surprised at how easy it was, I thought they&#8217;d say no as it hasn&#8217;t been a year! Feel very lucky about that. Fingers crossed we get our BFP before the results even come back. For some reason, I feel really oddly hopeful about an Xmas day BFP (If I ovulate on time again).


----------



## campn

Squirrel- that's awesome news! I'm so giddy for you! I hope they find something and fix it so you can get some peace. I think I'm going to see my GP soon and talk to her, I'm tempted to tell her we've been trying for a year so she won't brush me off but I don't know if I want to lie lol... At least check my thyroid levels. 

I'm going to make an appointment for January for an OB, I haven't had a wellness exam in so long so it might be good to see her even if by then I'm pregnant since if I am, I will need thyroid hormone replacement meds.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel - he's not taking anything. He was taking vitamins to help, but he can't remember to take them so I gave up. We're just going to see how this SA goes and see what the dr says. When he had his 1st SA done he was under a tremendous amount of stress, not getting enough sleep and working 72 hrs a week, so I'm hoping that was the problem.


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> AFM: CD5 and my cycle seems to be speeding along! Having a strange period this time around. Its bouncing between light and heavy all over the place. Very annoying! Im taking soy isoflavones again this cycle, only this time Im using the same brand of tablets I used when we conceived our daughter (I had used different ones the past three cycles). I really am hopeful about this cycle mainly because of the soy. With my daughters cycle my temperature nosedived the more I took the tablets. With the others I took the past three cycles, that didnt happen, but now Im on these better tablets again, its happening this cycle. Every morning my temperature is lower and lower. Hoping this means its doing something good! Im also taking more supplements this cycle: folic acid with cassava root, maca crystallised capsules, vitamin c and liquid iron sachets. Feels like Im in a pharmacy every day laying out these capsules and tablets! Hopefully theyll do something good for me!
> 
> So on Monday, the first day of my proper flow, I got a call from my brother to tell me that theyre expecting. I had guessed this, as they started trying in the summer and theyve never had to try for long. Then he told me theyre having twins. I am so happy for them, but so crushed and jealous. I dont know why, but I have always so so so deeply badly desperately wanted to have twins. I really dont know why. Finding out he was having twins the day my period properly started after what feels like a never ending TTC journey well I felt bad to say the least. Im finally getting my head round it now, but it was devastating in a crazy way!!! Hope this doesnt make me sound crazy though Im sure it does.
> 
> Final news. I went to the GP today to just explain my worries and she appeased me by giving me a script for tests - thyroid function, hormone levels (day 21 progesterone test), vitamin levels, iron levels etc. Shes also going to send off for SA for my husband, he just needs to go and ask himself. Im surprised at how easy it was, I thought theyd say no as it hasnt been a year! Feel very lucky about that. Fingers crossed we get our BFP before the results even come back. For some reason, I feel really oddly hopeful about an Xmas day BFP (If I ovulate on time again).

I have felt like that in the past :hugs: It's hard to see others get what you long for. But your time will come and soon those jealousy will go away.

Great news about the GP, good luck and hope you get some answers this cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks squirrel. I know if I O'd on time, I would have either had a bfp or af by the middle of the month, but with me not knowing when I might O now, it kind of throws everything for a loop and leaves me really, really confused. Great news about your GP. Good luck!

well ladies, I've firmly decided I will not allow myself to feel so negative and down in the dumps about ttc and my delayed O right now. I haven't been sleeping well at all or eating, and I have become a full blown poas addict with this delayed/missed O, so I'm readying myself for next cycle already since DH and I haven't been bd'ing at all. 

I realize I've been slacking on being positive and optimistic for everyone else on here, while I'm so focused on myself, and I feel horrible about it. But I am thinking of you all and really looking forward for the bfp stats to change on here. Sending babydust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## ajr1990

Can anyone see this line? 
https://tinypic.com/r/hwd3xx/9
https://tinypic.com/r/2qvuihg/9
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## praying4no2

Please take care of yourself Trixie. I know it's hard. Especially with Christmas coming. Do something good for yourself.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks praying. I'm trying to, but it's more from the stress and anger of DH getting a puppy I never wanted and still don't want. She's bringing out the worst in the two dogs I already have, and as much as I don't like to admit, in me as well. I think things will calm down once I find a new home for her.


----------



## campn

Trixie- Don't feel bad hun, we all get it, we are all going through things like that, TTC is frustrating and disheartening, it's hard to be encouraging when you don't feel encouraged, nothing is wrong with keeping it real. I don't like to express much if I'm feeling awful but it helps to just get it out. 

I feel bad for not being pregnant yet, but this forum helps me see I'm not the only one and this happens all the time, I also see women who struggled long and now are pregnant! :)

Keep your face always toward the sunshine - and shadows will fall behind you.&#8213; Walt Whitman:thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ajr- I might see something slight but I'm not sure if it's my phone or actually on the pic. Fx for you though!

Campn- I love that quote. It is so easy to get discouraged and frustrated when Ttc. I think we've all taken it out on other things when really it's just the Ttc stress.


----------



## gina236

Ajr I see that line no problem! Doesn't even look like a squinter to me. FX for you!!


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I'm sorry your dh got a puppy without your approval. My dh had the bright idea of getting a 2nd dog and now it's chaos 24/7. She's purebred so of course he wants a 3rd so we can breed her....NOT HAPPENING! Don't feel like you haven't been encouraging, you need to focus on yourself. We've all been in a dark place while ttc. We are here for you to cheer you on through this journey. 

Campn- that quote is beautiful. Your temps are still up, when is af due?


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr I think so on the negative. Fx for you hon

Trixie, :hugs: we are all right there with you. You all are the reason that TTC stays manageable, but it still gets overwhelming at times. No need to worry take some time, enjoy a glass of wine. Soon alone and quiet time will be a thing of the past and sleep will be a treasured memory. You'll get your BFP, sending O vibes your way.

Camp Still hoping that a surprise BFP is on bthe way for you.


----------



## ajr1990

I really think I am counting this as my first bfp ladies! Please tell me you see!

https://tinypic.com/r/24ci1kl/9
.


----------



## squirrel.

Ajr, sorry, but I can't see a pink line. It looks white on my phone, like the test strip is highlighted white against the linkee background. I have used a similar test strip to that one, here it's called 'one step' and I've found they always give me a line, even pink ones on the time limit. I stopped using therm after I had a crazy run of false positives. I hope you are building up to a lovely BFP.

Edit: this post was for the other post you put up - we posted at the same time! I do see a pink line on that most recent one. Hope it's a real BFP for you!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

ajr1990 said:


> I really think I am counting this as my first bfp ladies! Please tell me you see!
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/24ci1kl/9
> .

Ajr I couldn't see the others but I definitely see this one!


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Ajr, sorry, but I can't see a pink line. It looks white on my phone, like the test strip is highlighted white against the linkee background. I have used a similar test strip to that one, here it's called 'one step' and I've found they always give me a line, even pink ones on the time limit. I stopped using therm after I had a crazy run of false positives. I hope you are building up to a lovely BFP.
> 
> Edit: this post was for the other post you put up - we posted at the same time! I do see a pink line on that most recent one. Hope it's a real BFP for you!!

Crap! Lol Your original post sent me in to panic! Lol for really though I was like thinking I'm officially crazy if no one sees this line! I am glad you see the new line :happydance:I'm def thinking I ovulated late this cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

ajr I think I see that one. fx this is it for you! :) 

thanks ladies, you're all so very kind and so supportive whenever somebody needs it. I actually got a half decent sleep so I'm feeling much better today. I think I may have had an extremely short surge that I missed even with all the opk testing I've been doing, so I'm really looking forward to af and starting my next cycle.


----------



## ajr1990

:growlmad:


trixiesmith said:


> thanks squirrel. I know if I O'd on time, I would have either had a bfp or af by the middle of the month, but with me not knowing when I might O now, it kind of throws everything for a loop and leaves me really, really confused. Great news about your GP. Good luck!
> 
> well ladies, I've firmly decided I will not allow myself to feel so negative and down in the dumps about ttc and my delayed O right now. I haven't been sleeping well at all or eating, and I have become a full blown poas addict with this delayed/missed O, so I'm readying myself for next cycle already since DH and I haven't been bd'ing at all.
> 
> I realize I've been slacking on being positive and optimistic for everyone else on here, while I'm so focused on myself, and I feel horrible about it. But I am thinking of you all and really looking forward for the bfp stats to change on here. Sending babydust to everyone! :dust:


I'm so sorry you are feeling like this. I def know the feeling all to well ((hugs))


----------



## beemeck

morning ladies!

trixie - big hugs to you! we all have days that hit us harder than others - O'ing late is def a time to vent! Sorry the puppy is so stressful. I've vowed that I will never get another puppy again - it's way too much work. We are on the market for another rescue, but haven't found another that's a fit yet. Good luck to you! make lots of time to relax and indulge in some red wine - I heard it's good for the uterus! 

camp - any news??

ajr - still not seeing anything on either test, but temps are looking good!

wanna b - hiiii! we miss you :) glad to see you are still lurking :hugs:

mommy - I keep forgetting to tell you to have so much fun in Florida! I'm jealous!!


----------



## beemeck

oh trixie just saw your post - you totes ovulated YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I missed my surge last month and I was shocked that I did so I guess they can be super short and tempermental sometimes :haha: oh well, all that matters is that now you are in the TWW - hurray!


----------



## ksquared726

Good morning, ladies! Happy Friday!

Ajr!! I totally see the one from today and it's pink on my phone!! I always have a hard time seeing squinters, and this one isn't a squinter to me. Congrats!! Hope it keeps getting darker :happydance: 

Trixie - Along with just the woes of ttc, hormones can make us feel so down in the dumps sometimes. And it's not something we can just mentally push through and be optimistic. It's so hard to be positive when our hormones are fighting us sometimes. Good for you for trying to focus on being positive as much as you can. FX your hormones shift and help improve your mood too. Not that it's all hormones, of course, but I do love when they help me ride the positive vibes on days when things could potentially bring me down. 

Afm - Big temp rise today! Hello, tww! Glow has put O on Wednesday as I thought because of the very very strong O pain that was nearly nonexistent by Thursday. I'm sure FF will give me crosshairs in the next couple of days. Yesterday's low temp may delay crosshairs until 4dpo like last cycle, but fallback rises are very common for me. Should I stop taking red raspberry now or wait until crosshairs?


----------



## campn

Ajr- Definitely see that line; I saw all your lines! Get a FRER and I'm sure it'll show right away!!! 

No updates here, my temperature dropped so low but no AF, no spotting either... I seriously have no idea what's going on. Been spotting off/on since 10 DPO is something that has never happened before. I usually spot 2 days then I get my period.


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> I really think I am counting this as my first bfp ladies! Please tell me you see!
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/24ci1kl/9
> .

I see it too!


----------



## TexasRider

Ajr I think I see something!!
Campn sorry about the temp drop..
Ksquared- yay for a temp spike! Welcome to the TWW.

Afm I am about halfway done with my TWW and i hope I never have a cycle this long again. It's been crazy I think I tried to ovulate 2 times and then finally on the third time I did. Temp is even higher today at 97.77! Looking forward to next cycle so I can keep temping and hopefully have a normal length cycle!!


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr I see it! Sticky vibes, coming your way.

Texas and K, welcome to the TWW ladies! Babydust to you both!

Think I finally got my positive OPK :happydance:
https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/1449252165178295636375_zpsvbtskphi.jpg


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry Tex did not see that you were half way through it. Poor sleep is catching up with me. When are you testing?


----------



## Trr

Looks positive to me! Get that eggy :)


----------



## ajr1990

I swear the sensitivity of $store is exact same as frer. The line is about the same. I was expecting frer to be darker then $store but it's not! That being said line on frer it twice as 'dark' as the other day but feel it's still bairly there :/

https://tinypic.com/r/fnh8p2/9

https://tinypic.com/r/2lm42o0/9


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr I still see it give it a couple of days and it should be nice and dark for you mommy. So excited for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Conundrum- honestly I'm not even testing unless AF doesn't show up. Since I didn't expect to ovulate so late we kinda slacked off on the BDing. So I'm not holding out any hope of having a BFP. We BD like 3 days before O. So not great odds. 
But next month I will try and do better at BDing every other day until AF gets here or at least until I have a confirmed sustained temp rise!


----------



## ajr1990

Conundrum said:


> Ajr I still see it give it a couple of days and it should be nice and dark for you mommy. So excited for you!

thank you, I hope so!
I will do just that. I am not testing anymore for a few days, for real. 
My eyes are crossing from all these test.
I'm constantly stressed out.
I am so tired of it.
I really think looking at these two last tests today I'm only like 9 or 10 dpo.. thoughts? I think I ovulated way later then I thought. 
I know I need to do what you say, wait a few days and I'm at the point, I'm so stressed out I need to not test and just wait it out. 

I can say though I am feeling rather nauseous today. (last few days as well) I keep getting waves of it and that has always been early pregnancy symptom for me. Funny thing is it goes away after a few weeks and I never have anymore morning sickness. With my MC back in May though, it went away after a few days.. so now I feel like I"m on pins and needles hoping it sicks around and does not go away in a few days. 
I feel a mess right now. just in general stressed over this cycle but also just an emotional mess. I am crying every day over random things. Its horrible. I have no other girls in the house, so my poor house filled of boys has no idea how to handle a hot mess of a mama lol


----------



## ajr1990

Conundrum said:


> Ajr I see it! Sticky vibes, coming your way.
> 
> Texas and K, welcome to the TWW ladies! Babydust to you both!
> 
> Think I finally got my positive OPK :happydance:
> https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/1449252165178295636375_zpsvbtskphi.jpg

Looks positive!! Good luck!


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr lol, maybe there will be a girl here soon. :hugs: Please keep us updated everything crossed for you.


Texas hopefully your cycle will be easier to manage , but don't give up yet, it only takes one. FX


----------



## campn

Drum- That's an awesome positive! Go get it done! ;)


----------



## ajr1990

TexasRider said:


> Ajr I think I see something!!
> Campn sorry about the temp drop..
> Ksquared- yay for a temp spike! Welcome to the TWW.
> 
> Afm I am about halfway done with my TWW and i hope I never have a cycle this long again. It's been crazy I think I tried to ovulate 2 times and then finally on the third time I did. Temp is even higher today at 97.77! Looking forward to next cycle so I can keep temping and hopefully have a normal length cycle!!

:hugs: I feel this way about this cycle too. I still have no idea when I ovulated and how many dpo I am


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> No updates here, my temperature dropped so low but no AF, no spotting either... I seriously have no idea what's going on. Been spotting off/on since 10 DPO is something that has never happened before. I usually spot 2 days then I get my period.

I'm so sorry about your temp dropping :hugs:
I feel like I always thought I had these 'regular cycles'.. until starting to actually record every little thing. I then realized every cycle was pretty different from each other.. one cycle I would have bleeping and spot for 10 days(period) other cycle I would only have a 3 day of bleeding no spotting.. one cycle I had ovulation bleeding.. the other cycle nope. Once cycle temp dropped before af.. over cycles temp never dropped at all. 
It's really hard because just like all these 'pregnancy/pms' symptoms, I feel that even if we feel we are totally the same every cycle, we really aren't and you don't discover that until you start writing down everything and comparing.


----------



## trixiesmith

bee - thanks. I do love wine! lol. I'm not really sure if I did O yet or if I missed it on a short surge. My temp did go up today, but I guess I'll find out over the next few days. Glow pushes my O date further with each negative opk, and ff has O as the usual cd14/15 but hasn't confirmed O yet either. So I'm just going to watch my temps and try to lay off the opk testing lol

K - I was told to drink RRL tea until I got a + opk or until I confirmed O.

camp - you're not out until af shows. fx for you

drum - bd girl. go catch that eggy!


----------



## TexasRider

Hang in there Trixie. I know how tough it is mentally when your fertility apps push back O or even take it away all together. FX that O date gets nailed down soon. 

Conundrum thanks for being so positive. Way more than I am. I am at least excited that I ovulated lol and I didn't give up temping yet. It's really not as bad as i thought


----------



## Smille24

I'm cd 15 and started getting ewcm. We can't bd for the next 4 days due to dh's SA coming up :-(. Hopefully we'll be able to bd every other day after that until I get a positive opk.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I'm cd 15 and started getting ewcm. We can't bd for the next 4 days due to dh's SA coming up :-(. Hopefully we'll be able to bd every other day after that until I get a positive opk.

Sending so much baby dust your way and your DH! I hope everything works out exactly like you want, or even better!


AFM- AF made herself home, which is good at least I got a clear cut answer. Going to Disney world tomorrow so I'll have a good weekend regardless! I'm due to O Christmas Eve, how am I gonna pull this through!?


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 15 and started getting ewcm. We can't bd for the next 4 days due to dh's SA coming up :-(. Hopefully we'll be able to bd every other day after that until I get a positive opk.
> 
> Sending so much baby dust your way and your DH! I hope everything works out exactly like you want, or even better!
> 
> 
> AFM- AF made herself home, which is good at least I got a clear cut answer. Going to Disney world tomorrow so I'll have a good weekend regardless! I'm due to O Christmas Eve, how am I gonna pull this through!?Click to expand...

Oh no I'm so sorry :hugs:. I love Disney World! I bet now is the perfect time to go. Have fun and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: it's so upsetting when something different to normal happens like your spotting and then it still turns out to be AF. I feel like every cycle my list of AF symptoms just gets longer and longer. Nothing is a safe pregnancy symptom anymore! I really hope this new cycle is it for you and that you manage to find time to get in plenty of bding around Christmas! 


Ajr: keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. When are you next testing?

Smille: oh no, bad timing! Hopefully you'll get a long time of EWCM before ovulation. My husband is going for a semen analysis this month too, but I'm asking him to hold off getting his appointment till after I ovulate for that reason.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Smile- terrible timing! Even though it's for a good reason missing a month is so frustrating. I'm sorry hopefully your body is just teasing you and you won't ovulate yet. 

Ajr- fx for you! Can't wait to see your next test.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi! I am 9 dpo today. I have a charting question. My alarm went off as usual to take my temp. I put the thermometer in my mouth, but I think I dozed off and it may have moved. That reading was 97.9. So I thought let me try that again and stay awake. The next time it was 97.8. So just for kicks I tried it a third time and it was 97.5. Which one do you think is the most accurate to record? I recorded the first one, just because it was the first one, but I'm not sure with the declining later time if it actually is accurate. And I'm a little confused why they kept going down, I was still very still and did not sit up or move or anything. Thoughts?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lauren- I can't answer your question because I JUST started temping. I just wanted to say temping is so confusing. Lol I decided to stop checking later "for fun" because I getting more confused lol


----------



## trixiesmith

sorry about af camp. Your Disney world trip makes me a bit envious lol

smille - hoping your ewcm sticks around and you get a + opk after your DH's SA. 

Lauren - I would probably go with the first or second since they're very close. I've had that happen and I always took the first one then just made a note of the 2nd or 3rd temps.

afm: had a temp drop today at cd18. negative opk again. I know I was going to try not to do them, but I just had to do another one lol. Feeling a-ok today so far, just trying to keep myself busy and remain positive.


----------



## ajr1990

squirrel. said:


> Campn: I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: it's so upsetting when something different to normal happens like your spotting and then it still turns out to be AF. I feel like every cycle my list of AF symptoms just gets longer and longer. Nothing is a safe pregnancy symptom anymore! I really hope this new cycle is it for you and that you manage to find time to get in plenty of bding around Christmas!
> 
> 
> Ajr: keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. When are you next testing?
> 
> Smille: oh no, bad timing! Hopefully you'll get a long time of EWCM before ovulation. My husband is going for a semen analysis this month too, but I'm asking him to hold off getting his appointment till after I ovulate for that reason.




mrs.green2015 said:


> Smile- terrible timing! Even though it's for a good reason missing a month is so frustrating. I'm sorry hopefully your body is just teasing you and you won't ovulate yet.
> 
> Ajr- fx for you! Can't wait to see your next test.


Thank you ladies <3
A tad darker today :) 

https://tinypic.com/r/2nkra1/9


----------



## ajr1990

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 15 and started getting ewcm. We can't bd for the next 4 days due to dh's SA coming up :-(. Hopefully we'll be able to bd every other day after that until I get a positive opk.
> 
> Sending so much baby dust your way and your DH! I hope everything works out exactly like you want, or even better!
> 
> 
> AFM- AF made herself home, which is good at least I got a clear cut answer. Going to Disney world tomorrow so I'll have a good weekend regardless! I'm due to O Christmas Eve, how am I gonna pull this through!?Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Trixie- I don't know much about temping but doesn't o come after a temp dip? Maybe o is around the corner?


----------



## ajr1990

Just wanted to throw this out there for you other ladies. This cycle I used preseed and used a lot of it.
My friend used last cycle.. Bam pregnant too.
I don't know if this bean will stick , fx all turns out good, but seeing this line getting darker and feel quite ill.. I'm holding out hope it will.
Anyhow I wanted to just recommend to others to give the preseed a try. It's a tad expensive, around $25, but really, I think it works well.
For me I would put IN me around 10 mins to an hour before bding. And I did not use a little like I hear other ladies say, I used to lot! I used the max amount. Not that I needed t. I really just wanted to put lots to try and help the swimmers. Looks like that was a good plan.
I know many swear by preseed and now I join that bandwagon.

Fx this little bean sticks.


----------



## Smille24

Thanks ladies. I usually have fertile cm for several days b4 a positive opk, but I've never had large amounts like this so early. Maybe my hsg is to blame? Idk. I didn't have a choice in picking the date of his SA. It's the only day he's off during the week b4 our follow up appt. It sucks, but maybe we'll still have a chance. If not, I can relax for awhile.


----------



## trixiesmith

mrs.green2015 said:


> Trixie- I don't know much about temping but doesn't o come after a temp dip? Maybe o is around the corner?

Well, based on previous cycles, I've always gotten two positive opk's and a temp dip the day of or immediately after the 2nd positive, then a temp spike the following day. And so far my temps have been around my usual before O and still haven't seen a positive opk yet. so far I'm remaining hopeful I either had a short surge that I missed, or that I'm still gearing up to it.


----------



## ajr1990

Well ladies, it happen again. I was so hopeful and was holding out from testing today. My temp went up. I was excited when I woke up but now...
I am a real mess. I need to keep it together for the kids but I just want to cry.
This sucks. It's not fair.
Bleeding has started and test is now negative. :cry:

I talked to my OB a few days ago when I had an appointment and she is at a loss. She does not feel she is much help and she has referred me to a re-occuring miscarriage clinic and also she wants me to go in and talk to a RE. I told her though that if it comes to that, I could only afford to 'pay' for one baby(my first was ivf) I would never be able to afford MA again, like not at all. Our money needs to stay with our three children I already have and if it comes down to that, I will leave my family the size it is now.

I need to call my OB's office on Monday as I suspected I have autoimmune progesterone dermatitis(https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/712365) for some time but keep forgetting to mention to her. I just get in these cycles where I see lines, get hopefully and bam.. all gone and depression hits hard. I really need to get her on the phone though and get tested for this next week. I know it's important and might be helpful to me.
.
On ovulation I 99.9% of the time get a painful canker sore. I always thought that was normal, but apparently it's not. And this cycle was worse then others, I popped up sores all over my tongue and inside cheeks a few days ago(I'm assuming because I was indeed pregnant, so it got worse), which are now going away. My skin was super itchy yesterday too.
I really think this might be the problem why so many early mc. Maybe my body is fighting them off :(
I just want to sit and have a big cry today.. This all is really depressing me.
I do hopefully have my hsg this cycle and hopefully I get that testing done. I'm honestly not sure when I will get in to the reoccurring mc clinic but to know that they have this in our are is resuming that there is help out there for me.. so I really don't know how many more cycles I can't physically and mentally handle on my 'own'. :cry:


----------



## Hiker1

10 dpo today and temp still staying up. Tomorrow and Tuesday will be the big days since that's when in the past my temps start to drop. We used preseed this month too!! Fx Fx fx!! Otherwise weds is my doctor's appointment to start finding out what might be the problem :(


----------



## TexasRider

Ajr so sorry! I truly had my hopes up for you. 
Lauren your temp looks pretty good. Hope it stays there! Or even goes higher.

Am I had a HUGE temp drop today. From 97.83 down to 97.26. So it's below the coverline of 97.38 that fertility friend gave me. I should be 9dpo. All of my last 8 temps have been way above that coverline. Guess I just have to wait it out and see what happens. Although I would be shocked of AF doesn't come since our BD was like 3 days before O. I just hope I have a normal LP as I think 9 days would be too short?? No bleeding or anything yet so fingers crossed it waits a few more days


----------



## Hiker1

TexasRider said:


> Am I had a HUGE temp drop today. From 97.83 down to 97.26. So it's below the coverline of 97.38 that fertility friend gave me. I should be 9dpo. All of my last 8 temps have been way above that coverline. Guess I just have to wait it out and see what happens. Although I would be shocked of AF doesn't come since our BD was like 3 days before O. I just hope I have a normal LP as I think 9 days would be too short?? No bleeding or anything yet so fingers crossed it waits a few more days

I've seen several pregnancy bbt that will have a random drop below the coverline then shoot back up. Just have to wait and see. This waiting business is for the birds...


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I don't like the waiting especially since this has been a crazy cycle. I had 3 normal 28-29 day cycles after mirena removal June 30 then I had an 18 day and a 15 day I called my doc and she said do clomid to regulate. We did clomid this month on days 5-9 and I got a positive OPK on cd13. My body tried to O but didn't and finally did at cd 32. Confirmed by elevated temps. This is the first low one since. So it's already a longer cycle than all my other cycles. I hope this means my body is regulated after that mirena. Only thing I can do is wait and hope lol


----------



## Trr

Ajr- my heart hurts for you today. I am really hoping that you can get some answers and add that last little bundle to your family. Hoping that the specialist are able to help you out? I was hoping you were in Ontario because they just announced that they will fund the first IVF for people TTC. 
All the best of luck to you in the future.


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you can get answers soon as to what is going on. Maybe the RE can provide you with more options than ivf. :hugs:.


----------



## campn

Ajr- My heart goes out to you, it feels very limiting when your body is working against you, I also have a thyroid autoimmune disease and these things don't have much of a cure, but I know their development can be slowed down. I've read a really old post here and a lady described what you seem to have but she got medicated for it and went on to have a healthy boy, you just need to get some tests done and hopefully find an answer <3


----------



## Hiker1

Ok 11 dpo today and temp went back up!!! My drop is usually day 12, so if it doesn't drop tomorrow, I'm testing!!!!

Ps this happened a few days ago too ...this morning I woke early at 6:17 (I have a 630 testing alarm). Lay there a little while before decided to test since I had just woken from a sound sleep. 98.1. Then at 6:30 when I usually test (but am usually sleeping soundly) I tested again and it was 97.9. Which one to keep?


----------



## Smille24

I got the results from my ultrasound and they found a clear cyst on my left ovary. No one called as if it were an issue, but of course it still worries me.


----------



## trixiesmith

good morning ladies! 

ajr so sorry about af. 

Lauren I would go with the first temp since that's the time you actually woke up. 

afm: cd20 today. still have no confirmed O but I've stopped doing opks lol. would ff give me ch tomorrow if my temp stays up despite all the - opks?


----------



## TexasRider

Trixie not sure. When I Od on cd 32 it wouldn't give me crosshairs till I put in a + OPK test on like day 31 I think. 

My temp went back up this morning from 97.26 all the way to 97.77 so I have no idea why it was so low yesterday I will post my chart in a second.


----------



## TexasRider

Here is my chart &#128516; what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr many :hugs: coming your way

TeX someone should be on here soon with information on Temping.FX everything is going well. 

Smille If you are worried it might not hurt to call and ask a few questions just for some peace of mind. Are you still waiting on O? 

Trixie :hugs: Random cycles are awful. Hope you had/are having a nice strong O and you cross hairs question is answered soon. GL


----------



## TexasRider

Well I am cautiously optimistic. From What I have read it could be that famous "implantation dip" but you can get one and still not be Pregnant. So only time will tell. I should know one way or the other at the end of the week!


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Ajr many :hugs: coming your way
> 
> TeX someone should be on here soon with information on Temping.FX everything is going well.
> 
> Smille If you are worried it might not hurt to call and ask a few questions just for some peace of mind. Are you still waiting on O?
> 
> Trixie :hugs: Random cycles are awful. Hope you had/are having a nice strong O and you cross hairs question is answered soon. GL

I am still waiting to O which is good. Dh is doing an SA today. I may call, but my dh thinks that if it were an issue they'd call. They called right away when they found out that I have a vitamin D deficiency so I'm sure they'd call if they were concerned.


----------



## TexasRider

Smille I agree if your doctor thought it was a problem they most likely would have contacted you. Try not to worry about it too much!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille really glad to hear it. So looking forward to seeing you in the TWW. Hope his test goes well!

TeX Well everything is crossed for hon! Hope this is it !


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope all is well.

ajr, big :hugs: to you. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope you get answers soon <3

Smile, hope everything goes well and you also get the answers needed <3

Campn, how was Disney? Sorry about AF <3

Me: I called my OB today to schedule my D&C, just waiting for a call back to confirm a time and date. I'm sure I'll get all the details from my doctor but, does anyone know off hand how long after the procedure I should wait until we try again? 

Hope everyone had a great weekend <3


----------



## TexasRider

TTC baby I think it depends on the doctor. My sister had a miscarriage she waited for it to odd and even took the medicine to try and help to bring it on and finally had to have D&C. They told her to wait 3 normal cycles but like I said It may be different


----------



## beemeck

happy monday girls!

Sorry for being so MIA all the time on the weekends....

camp - so, so sorry about AF. This last one hit me HARD so I hope it didn't hit you as hard.... though I must say Disney is a great distraction...not to mention beautiful weather! (it's at least much nicer than up here though I shouldn't complain because it really is so mild right now). big hugs :hugs: It seems that your O is very regular so if you do O on xmas eve - the day before the the big day to BD so hopefully you can get that in before the craziness sets in!

tex - that REALLY seems like an implant dip to me. I don't want to get your hopes up though but I must say that any time my temp has dropped below coverline, it's never come back up to where the previous temps have been.... FX FX FX!

smille - agreeing with all the other ladies. really seems like it's fine - not only from the lack of dr contact with you but also from what I know about cysts. but I can't blame you for feeling worried - since TTC EVERY little thing sets me off. My headache today has me wondering if I'm sterile so..... :haha: def give them a call for peace of mind :hugs:

trix - wonder what is up this cycle? so odd! looking like CHs are just around the corner though.... I don't think opks are as reliable as they claim to be! last month was a total wash for me but my temps showed a great O....

TTC - hi! :hugs: hope you are holding up okay. So with a D and C you should bleed for a bit afterword - lightly/spotting. I know that you can't use tampons for that blood to avoid infection and the same goes for DTD so I wanna say you can't have sex for about 4 weeks after just to be safe and heal, but after that I think you are all set to begin TTC again. I was told 3 months but they specified that was because my ectopic led me to get methotrexate with is a chemotherapy drug so I think just taking one cycle off will be their recommendation...

drum- LOVE the new pic :) how is your TWW??? 

AFM - so I got the book "taking charge of your fertility" that I keep hearing so much about. It's great - although us gals could write half of it by this point. I've picked up a few new pieces of info and one of them was very big for me. The author writes that if you are charting so that you know exactly when you O and you've timed BD perfectly with no BFP after FOUR months to seek help. She says the year recommendation is for those who don't chart or aren't able to time BDing properly. So I'm just feeling really empowered and even more motivated to finally get a hold of the fertility clinic and I wanted to pass along that tidbit of info!

The clinic ONLY has an answering service - even during regular hours. I hate when places do that. So I've emailed and left a message but haven't heard anything back. I'm sure they are super busy but I'm ready to go! Have my acupuncture consultation tomorrow - want to talk more about it before jumping in. Bought black cohosh, vitex and maca for myself (thus far only SO is taking it) but only started taking the vitex for now. don't want to overdo it.

But bottom line is that I'm kicking a** and taking names. My due date is just around the corner (in fact it should be the day before next AF is due) and I'm not messing around. Taking charge of my fertility! :haha: we got this, ladies! :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ajr- I'm so so sorry. Wishing you the best!

Smile- glad his SA came before o did! Good luck. 

Ttc- I'm so sorry! I didn't have a d&c but with my mc I was 8 weeks. I was going out of town the next week for work and couldn't wait for the d&c. However I was told to wait one cycle, which I didn't exactly listen to lol 

Afm- started spotting last night but it has stopped. I'm hoping it hurry up and returns because I don't think I'm pregnant and I just have such a good feeling about this next cycle!


----------



## Trr

Bee- I love your positivity. It's true what they say, you can't keep a good woman down. Thanks for that little tidbit of information regarding the 4 months of timed bd. Looks like if this is not my month I'll be looking for a new gyno because I don't think mine takes me seriously. Luckily my family MD is amazing so I'm hoping he will listen.


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- I appreaciate your input and no you're not getting my hopes up. I am hopeful but at this point it would truly be very unexpected since the only time we Bd was 3 days before O granted I would be thrilled but I would also be shocked!! I hope it is due to pregnancy but if it that is ok too! 
I hope you can get your fertility clinic to call you back soon so you can get going!
If I'm not pregnant by April I will be looking into a fertility clinic as well and get set up for a summer appointment since I have more time in the summer.
I see my new OB for my irregular periods December 22 but maybe I won't need it and I can make a appointment for a baby instead!!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee thank you! Have you considered getting in touch with another clinic? I contacted three before deciding on the one that was most prompt and had the lowest wait time. At least that way they can get you hopefully before the holidays. Hopefully the herbs will give you a boost and you won't need it! 

TTC :hugs: I think the wait time was a month for SIL, but they made it 2 as a personal choice. Hope all goes well

Trr sorry about the bad luck with the gyno hopefully you'll find a good one soon.

Camp hope Disney was a blast!

ATM 2dpo, don't know what to think since this is the first cycle of TTC I haven't had any O symptoms. Not complaining though, lol.


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies. I sent the dr an email and am waiting to hear back. I read online that it's common to have clear cysts and they go away on their own after a couple of cycles, but I want to hear it in person. I have 15+ follicles growing on each side, so that's exciting! I hope dh's SA is better than last time. He's not so stressed this time around. 

Bee- my drs office is the same way...automatically sent to voicemail. It's annoying but I can see why since they need to prioritize their calls so they can get people scheduled for time sensitive tests. I always get a call back same day or next business day. I hope they call you back. It could be that they're booked for the year, but they can give you a call out of courtesy. I heard about that book from another bnb member and I believe she got pregnant after a couple of months. Fxd for you!


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies! I think I'll call and leave another voicemail just in case. 

unfortunately, drum, I don't know if I have any other options. There is a massive "war" going on between the top 2 health insurers in my city and I have one of them which means that right now I can't go to any of the places that the other insurance owns .....politics! :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- that's insane! Aren't they always supposed to help the patient before all else? Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## beemeck

isn't it?! it's awful that they are putting money before everything else. luckily I still have plenty of great options through my insurance, but it sucks that it is limiting. :dohh:


----------



## Jitter

Update for me ladies: Still no sign on AF. Period is 3 to 4 days late. The only actual symptom I've noticed if it's anything is that I have too much gas and burped like 50 times yesterday. Is that even a symptom? I never burp so I don't even know! I wish I wish for a Christmas baby!


----------



## beemeck

Jitter said:


> Update for me ladies: Still no sign on AF. Period is 3 to 4 days late. The only actual symptom I've noticed if it's anything is that I have too much gas and burped like 50 times yesterday. Is that even a symptom? I never burp so I don't even know! I wish I wish for a Christmas baby!

that is TOTALLY a symptom! have you tested?? I'm thinking BFP!


----------



## JasmineFrame

Jitter said:


> Update for me ladies: Still no sign on AF. Period is 3 to 4 days late. The only actual symptom I've noticed if it's anything is that I have too much gas and burped like 50 times yesterday. Is that even a symptom? I never burp so I don't even know! I wish I wish for a Christmas baby!


Oh I really hope you get your BFP, I would love a Christmas baby as well I had a MC back in August and this is my 2nd month of trying hoping the witch doesn't show up on Friday when she is due and I get my BFP too. You should take a test !!!


----------



## Smille24

Jitter- you should definitely test.

The dr emailed back and said it's very common and is nothing to worry about. I am so glad I asked!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee that is crazy! :hugs: Hopefully it is just the holidays and they will get back to you soon.

Jitter :happydance: Sounds like you need to test! GL

Smille really happy to hear all is well


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jitter! That was my most prominent symptom! When will you test?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies for all the responses. I scheduled my procedure earlier. It's for Wednesday at 8PM :shrug:

The only down side to this all is I do have to go to the labor and delivery section of the hospital. That might hurt a little. Ugh


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc that's just salt on the wound. I'm sorry! Make sure your SO or someone else close to you comes for support.


----------



## JasmineFrame

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the responses. I scheduled my procedure earlier. It's for Wednesday at 8PM :shrug:
> 
> The only down side to this all is I do have to go to the labor and delivery section of the hospital. That might hurt a little. Ugh

im so sorry I haven't followed your story are you having a D&C?


----------



## Jitter

beemeck said:


> Jitter said:
> 
> 
> Update for me ladies: Still no sign on AF. Period is 3 to 4 days late. The only actual symptom I've noticed if it's anything is that I have too much gas and burped like 50 times yesterday. Is that even a symptom? I never burp so I don't even know! I wish I wish for a Christmas baby!
> 
> that is TOTALLY a symptom! have you tested?? I'm thinking BFP!Click to expand...

Not yet! I'll wait another 4 days before testing to make sure I hit a week late before hand. Need to be super sure that my AF doesn't arrive in a week :) I'll then buy a test! I hope I get a Christmas pregnancy so I at least have a present to send to mum and dad..


----------



## Jitter

JasmineFrame said:


> Jitter said:
> 
> 
> Update for me ladies: Still no sign on AF. Period is 3 to 4 days late. The only actual symptom I've noticed if it's anything is that I have too much gas and burped like 50 times yesterday. Is that even a symptom? I never burp so I don't even know! I wish I wish for a Christmas baby!
> 
> 
> Oh I really hope you get your BFP, I would love a Christmas baby as well I had a MC back in August and this is my 2nd month of trying hoping the witch doesn't show up on Friday when she is due and I get my BFP too. You should take a test !!!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!! And good luck hun. I'm sorry about your mc. Let's hope this is your time! I'll sprinkle baby dust for all of you!


----------



## Jitter

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jitter! That was my most prominent symptom! When will you test?

In 4 more days :) and really? That's promising then! On the downside though my bbs don't hurt but I've noticed both of them have a pin pick pilling effect on them. I hear it can be a symptom too but also cancer. But i read there's nothing to worry about. So I'm going to see a doctor in 4 days too to figure it out. But I'd rather find out for myself if I am pregnant or not first :)

not sure if image is classified as tmi or not. But you can see the pilling. I never noticed it before yesterday. You may have to zoom in a little.
https://i.imgur.com/K3gLis5l.jpg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jitter- If you're late then it should come up positive no problem. Of course do whatever you feel comfortable with but i could never go last my missed period! Lol


----------



## Jitter

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jitter- If you're late then it should come up positive no problem. Of course do whatever you feel comfortable with but i could never go last my missed period! Lol

I've got more patience than a hospital. *laughs at own joke* I just need to make sure I don't spend so much money on pregnancy tests too early and give it time incase my period shows. Because we don't have dollar store pregnancy tests here :( I'll do it don't worry!! I'll definitely let you all know the outcome!


----------



## Trr

Jitter- the pilling you are referring to is usually more prominent if it were cancer. It's also known as orange peel skin because it resembles orange peels. Your skin looks very normal. My skin always has the pores visible on my chest. 

I would say chances are you are pregnant. Good luck


----------



## Jitter

Trr said:


> Jitter- the pilling you are referring to is usually more prominent if it were cancer. It's also known as orange peel skin because it resembles orange peels. Your skin looks very normal. My skin always has the pores visible on my chest.
> 
> I would say chances are you are pregnant. Good luck

I do check my breasts closely every month but this is definitely new. I never noticed this before and normally I do notice it. Thank you :) it has been 13 months trying so I hope I've hit the jack pot!


----------



## Smille24

My opks are getting pretty dark. We dtd today bc for some reason he was in the mood after his SA. I know that doesn't count bc I doubt there were any swimmers, but it was fun! All cycles prior to this I've wanted to O early or on time and this cycle I'm like "please wait a few days".


----------



## TexasRider

my boobs hurt so bad tonight! They are throbbing and aching something fierce... Ugh


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> my boobs hurt so bad tonight! They are throbbing and aching something fierce... Ugh

Are those normal af signs?


----------



## TexasRider

Not that I can remember. Normally I don't really notice them aching or anything. I normally take my bra off as soon as I get home anyway but it didn't help at all tonight lol. I'm sure it's more likely that I'm not pregnant but it's nice to think about :)


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Not that I can remember. Normally I don't really notice them aching or anything. I normally take my bra off as soon as I get home anyway but it didn't help at all tonight lol. I'm sure it's more likely that I'm not pregnant but it's nice to think about :)

Sore bbs is a pregnancy symptom, not to give you false hope. Fxd for you!!!


----------



## ksquared726

It's so exciting that so many of us will be testing before Christmas!! I guess I'm used to long cycles so it seems like a coincidence to have so many, lol. 

I'll be 6dpo tomorrow and although it's too early, I am having a couple of weird things. One is nausea the last two mornings, and today was pretty strong. I don't usually have nausea in the tww, or if I do it's very mild and random. The other thing is that I'm still having ewcm. It nearly went away for a couple of days, but today especially there was a good amount. And still super clear. I don't know if if had ewcm this far into my tww, but maybe. Otherwise just waiting and trying to ignore twinges and some boob pain. It's all to early anyway but I'm glad I'm nearly halfway done with the tww already. FX!

Oh, and I got solid crosshairs but because of that rise on O day and then a dip the following day, FF had O as Thursday even though I had very very strong O pain on Wednesday and almost nothing Thursday. I'm glad I have a very obvious O so that I'm very sure when it happens. So I overrode FF - in case anyone was wondering :).


----------



## Sheece

Hi all, hoping I can join in? 

Im currently 4dpo in my first tww, and I'm already trying to symptom spot every niggle! 

I'll be testing before Christmas too, so hopefully we get an awesome Christmas present, although I know the chances are low being as though it's our first try.

Bit of background: We were originally going to start trying at Christmas, however this cycle I only ovulated on day 28, and because I thought I had skipped ovulation and was due my period, we didn't use protection and turns out we had accidental perfect timing :D 

Good thing too, as my cycle has been pushed out too far to work for Christmas BDing now. 

Hope to see lots of BFP's in here!


----------



## Hiker1

Pretty sure I'm out ladies. this morning I woke naturally at 6 and my temp was 97.2. Huge dip. Goes to show how charting helps with knowing what's normal for your body. Then I dozed off and my temping alarm went off at 630. Temped again and it was 97.9...not a big dip. I'm gonna bank the earlier one was more accurate, but trying to be an optimist. I did just test and it was a bfn. I'm going to keep the 630 temp though Tomorrow is my doctor's appointment so I'll hopefully have some answers soon and a plan. Makes me feel a little less hopeless about all this.


----------



## Jitter

Period 4 or 5 days late. Suffering still from excessive burping, diarrhea and nausea. 

I think I may have hit it on the 13th cycle. Still waiting 2 more days to test but man I feel really confident about this one. 

I also had to go to the toilet more not because of diarrhea but to pee. Woke up just now to go and decide I needed to talk about it!


----------



## Conundrum

Jitter lol no worries here so excited for you! 

Sheece :hi: Welcome!

Lauren :hugs: Will still have fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jitter

Conundrum said:


> Jitter lol no worries here so excited for you!
> 
> Sheece :hi: Welcome!
> 
> Lauren :hugs: Will still have fingers crossed for you

Haha thank you! I'm so tempted to cave and buy a test early but I'm trying to be patient! It's so hard! This month has just been the weirdest for me. All of these things happening at once :)


----------



## Conundrum

Jitter I am the worst to talk to about early testing , but you should have no fears. It is only considered early if it is before your period is due. Any test should give you completely accurate results


----------



## Jitter

Conundrum said:


> Jitter I am the worst to talk to about early testing , but you should have no fears. It is only considered early if it is before your period is due. Any test should give you completely accurate results

That's true! Perhaps I should. Yeah I'll do it. Tomorrow or well technically later I'll buy one.


----------



## Smille24

I'd say you're going to see 2 pink lines jitter. If you're almost a week late and having those promising symptoms it sounds like a sure thing.


----------



## Conundrum

:happydance: Jitter lol told you. Lets us know hon! GL


----------



## trixiesmith

bee - it has been an extremely odd cycle. absolutely no signs of O at all. I fiddled with my temps to see about CH and nothing lol. Oh well. I hope you get a response from the clinic soon. That's weird about the politics involved with who you can go to. Despite the limited options with insurance, it's always great to have other options available just in case. 

smille - that's good to hear. glad to hear your DH's SA came before O did. hoping you catch that eggy.

jitter - exciting! I'm loving your willpower to not test. I definitely wouldn't last that long lol. fx for a bfp! 

sheece - welcome! sending baby dust your way. fx for a Christmas bfp. 

lauren - you're not out until you're out! 

afm: I can't seem to get CH without a + opk. I played with a week of temps lol. I'll wait now to see what happens. I'm just hoping af shows on time rather than later, so I can at least keep my pap appointment. And I really don't want af on Christmas. That's just no fun lol.


----------



## beemeck

jitters - def not early! lol but I understand your hesitation. I've stopped testing too. After so many cycles you just have to. I think 13 is going to be your LUCKY number :happydance: this has to be it! :) did you do anything different this cycle?

welcome sheece! you never know - I got my BFP our first cycle! and it was so relaxed! sadly, I lost that baby but just wanted to let you know it's very possible :hugs:

lauren - so sorry about the temp dip. but you're right - it is nice to see our bodies doing "what they are supposed to". I kept thinking when I temped that all of my temps would be the same throughout my cycle because I don't feel any different but it was so cool to see the actual temp shifts. goold luck at your appt!

I have my derm and acupuncture both today :happydance: Of course my acne has cleared up SO much as soon as I made this appt. Which makes me really anxious to make my fertility appt. Even if it's far out in the future that's always my luck - make the appt and you won't need it anymore....


----------



## beemeck

trix I think you have def O'ed with that temp today girl! sometimes when it's not as clear cut (i.e no pos opk) then it will take FF more than 3 days for CHs so hang in there - I think they are coming soon!


----------



## Jitter

Smille24 said:


> I'd say you're going to see 2 pink lines jitter. If you're almost a week late and having those promising symptoms it sounds like a sure thing.

Ahhhhh I hope so! I really want this! If I dont get pink lines I'm going to honestly be in shock. I never have felt like this before. :happydance:


----------



## Jitter

beemeck said:


> jitters - def not early! lol but I understand your hesitation. I've stopped testing too. After so many cycles you just have to. I think 13 is going to be your LUCKY number :happydance: this has to be it! :) did you do anything different this cycle?
> ....

Tmi maybe but I orgasmed while he did inside me. Maybe that could have done it? I'm not really sure!


----------



## beemeck

that's supposed to help! pulls them up and in! :happydance:


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie, FX for you. Sorry this cycle has been difficult. Hopefully you'll get that surprise BFP right before the holidays.

Bee that's amazing cannot wait to hear how they go. FX the clinic gets in touch soon


----------



## Smille24

I think my dh is so disheartened by our ttc journey. I asked him about trying this cycle and he acted like " what's the point". I know he's feeling deflated about being where we are now, but his numbers could have improved. He said if I want to try he's on board. I feel so bad for him. I know his pride is hurt, but it's going to be ok. I feel like O is close. If I O on time, af will be due on Christmas. ...what a wonderful gift lol.


----------



## Jitter

Smille24 said:


> I think my dh is so disheartened by our ttc journey. I asked him about trying this cycle and he acted like " what's the point". I know he's feeling deflated about being where we are now, but his numbers could have improved. He said if I want to try he's on board. I feel so bad for him. I know his pride is hurt, but it's going to be ok. I feel like O is close. If I O on time, af will be due on Christmas. ...what a wonderful gift lol.

Oh I'm sorry to hear that.. mine seemed pretty disheartened recently too. But I told him it'll come sooner than he realizes :)


----------



## TexasRider

Wow this thread is moving fast this morning!

Jitter- can't wait to see your test! It sounds promising!
Trixie- im betting with your temps you did actually O. Believe me I know all about crazy cycles but I'm hoping since I actually ovulated maybe my body kinda re-set itself and my cycles get more dependable.

Afm- my temp is down slightly this morning from 97.77 to 97.50 so we will see what happens there. If I have a 14 day LP day 14dpo should be Friday so I guess my period will come Saturday? Or does it come Friday? Either way I'm not going to test unless AF doesn't show up.


----------



## beemeck

good thinking texas. not testing was amazing for me. if your LP is 14 days then you should get AF sat on "15dpo/CD1". still holding out hope for you though because everything is sounding so promising. you should keep your chart in your siggie so we can stalk! 

if this isn't your month I'm thinking that this will be the kick your cycles need to get back on track :)


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks Bee- I should have been able to figure it out but wih my cycles being messed up I wasn't sure. Before they went crazy I had my period on a Wednesday and 28 days later I got it again on a Wednesday lol. I hope and pray im back to normal now. Only way to find out is to see what happens. But hey I wouldn't turn down a BFP either!


----------



## TexasRider

Ok I think added my chart l to my posts? Can you all see it?


----------



## Trr

TexasRider said:


> Ok I think added my chart l to my posts? Can you all see it?

I see it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies! 

Jitter- I can't wait to see your test! 

Bee- I'm the same with appointments as soon as I make one whatever I made it for is all gone. Maybe you should make that fertility one just to give yourself extra luck. Lol 

Afm- cd1 today! So excited because now we can officially Ttc after mc. I'll be taking the black cohosh and progestrone I took the cycle I got pregnant. The first cycle I took it I for my bfp so I'm hoping it works that way again! And now I get to temp from the beginning of my cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks girls. I did play with my temps for up to a week from now using temps that are near my usual post-O and I still didn't get CH. Maybe I need a positive opk to go with it to get them? So far this cycle I've had 3 or so random days of creamy-lotiony cm, none of my usual O cramps, and kind of wacky temps (probably due to a messed up sleeping schedule as all the open circles are from an hour earlier). This morning I did a hpt just to do it lol. bfn as expected. I haven't heard yet from my doctor about my blood work, but he said he would call if there was anything off. So no news is good news I guess. Aside from this weird cycle, I'm patiently waiting for af so I can be done with this cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

Played with temps again... if I make up a temp higher than/around 36.40 for cd14, the day I didn't sleep through the night at all and didn't temp, I get dotted CH with O date on cd10, 5 days after af. 

If I use a temp adjuster like how I wanted to for cd11, and put in a 36.40 for cd14, I get dotted CH for cd15, around the usual time I get them. So messed up lol :haha:


----------



## beemeck

thanks mrs green - not sure if you saw my posts from a week or two ago but I spotted for 4 days leading up to AF this month. From everything I read it seems to be textbook for low progesterone. My doc wouldn't see me though saying as long as it's not mid cycle spotting it shouldn't prevent a pregnancy ....psh.

anyway, I was wondering if you would mind sharing how it came to be that you and your docs realized that progesterone would be helpful to you?

thanks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- well I had one doc who refused to even give me an ultra sound to make sure all was good and no cyst which I had in the past so I was worried about pcos as I also had other signs of. So I switch doctors and then went in again. My girlfriend had a lot of experience with getting pregnant right after "cleaning out her uterus" so I went in with that idea. After talking to her I explained I used opks and according to that I was o-ing cd22ish only about 6-8 days before AF. So ahe perscribed progestrone for cd18-28 to help thicken the lining of the uterus and if not pregnant would sort of "clean me out" she mentioned it was similar to a chemical version of a d&c. So long story short it wasn't necessarily because of progestrone deficiency more than I needed a thicker lining and cleaning. If that makes sense? The doc had also perscribed to other ladies and she had 3 pregnant by using that.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just dropping in for a quick hello!

JasmineFrame - I sent you a private message, not sure if you've seen is as of yet but, yes I am having a D&C.


----------



## ciz

hey ladies, just popping on to see how your all doing? 

nothing really to report here. really unsure how long this cycle will be so we decided to try the every other day to do the deed. not using opks this time. we're both taking tablets that is meant to help us conceive. just trying to relax this month. my christmas shopping is done except for 1 present for the other hes been hinting about asus zenwatch2. not out here in uk yet only with you guys in America lol so thinking just printing off a pic of it sticking it in a box saying its on order LOL.


----------



## Hiker1

Well whatdya know. Temp still up today. Not rising, but still didn't drop. So either yesterday's early low temp was a fluke, or the regular time higher temp was correct. Either way I've not had a cycle in the 6 or so I've temped that didn't drop by 11 or 12dpo. Today is 13dpo. And today is my Dr's appt to discuss infertility. Do you think they could do and read a blood test in the same day? Are blood tests more accurate? Hope to have some answers soon!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies. Just jumping in to tell you I check on you all often and watch that number every day, hoping it rises and rises from 23 BFPs. This thread is so special to me and I really truly wish so much for you all to get your little beans as soon as possible. For those waiting to ov, I hope those temps do exactly what they should and OPKs show dark lines soon. For those ovulating - soooo much baby dust to you! For those in the 2ww I have absolutely everything crossed for your Christmas BFPs!
Lots of love. Xx


----------



## Smille24

My temps are screwing with me. If I get another high temp tomorrow I'll probably get CH's. We only dtd 4 days b4 and I'm not counting the day of bc it was just a few hrs after his SA and I don't think there were any swimmers. My opks went from almost positive to extremely negative so fx'd I didn't O yet.


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Well whatdya know. Temp still up today. Not rising, but still didn't drop. So either yesterday's early low temp was a fluke, or the regular time higher temp was correct. Either way I've not had a cycle in the 6 or so I've temped that didn't drop by 11 or 12dpo. Today is 13dpo. And today is my Dr's appt to discuss infertility. Do you think they could do and read a blood test in the same day? Are blood tests more accurate? Hope to have some answers soon!!

Blood tests are definitely more accurate than hpts. I had to get one done b4 my SHG and they gave the results within 1.5hrs. It was only rushed because I was scheduled for a test the same day.


----------



## TexasRider

Another temp dip today. It's below the coverline so I'm assuming AF is on her way. I'm ok with it really I just really really hope that my cycles even out soon. That's the most frustrating part. Looking forward to my new OB appointment in a few weeks and maybe he will have some suggestions


----------



## ksquared726

Ciz - best of luck for you this cycle! I'm only partway done with Christmas shopping and low on ideas for family :dohh:

Lauren - Good luck with the blood test today! We'll all be eagerly waiting to hear what happens!

Wanna - thank you! Good to see you - hope some
Of your pregnancy luck rubs off on us!

Smile - There's still a chance that there were swimmers the day of O. Count would have been lower, but I think it counts!

Texas - sorry about the temp dip :(. Hope AF doesn't show and it goes back up tomorrow, but I know that feeling of just knowing AF is on her way. Good thing you have that appointment to look forward to!

Afm - 7dpo today. I think my cm is finally turning creamy. This is like the longest post-o with still clear cm that I've had. Not sure what it means if anything. Temp went up today but nothing else to report besides normal tww symptoms. Just waiting but the wait hasn't been too bad.


----------



## beemeck

this site has been a mess as of late! it keeps being down, then randomly up again? :wacko:

anyway...

ciz - love the gift idea! i think the pic will totally suffice for now until it's available there :) I give you lots of props for the plentiful BDing ! It's so hard for me to do that.

texas - sorry about the temp dip but it is good that you o'ed and had a normal LP! isn't it crazy how signs can point so far toward pregnancy and it not be it?! ugh :( 

mrsgreen - thanks so much for the info on your progesterone sitch! I wonder if there was low progesterone since it seems like your LP was super short before?

lauren - good luck today! 

wannab - so good to see you pop in :hugs: hope all is well! can you believe we haven't got a BFP since mid Nov?! To go from that frenzy to nothing is so odd...I'm anxiously awaiting a second round of major bfps...

smille - let us know what happens with your temps! I wish I could stalk your chart :winkwink: I'm maybe the biggest chart stalker on here :haha:

ksquared - hopefully the TWW isn't dragging too much for you...temps are looking good :) 

AFM - both of my appts went well yesterday. Derm took one look at my face and said it was absolutely hormonal. When my OBGYN said they would run a hormone panel I was super excited. Everything came back normal but when I got the tests online I saw it was for LH, FSH, DHEA and prolactin - not the main hormones like I though -estrogen, progesterone and testosterone. So the derm thinks those are what have been off (which is what I've been thinking all along). She didn't run any blood tests but encouraged me to seek out my obgyn again. I'm a little frustrated by that but might just call a new one and see what they do (unless this fertility clinic decides to call me back :growlmad:). She did inject steroids into my cystic acne though which is amazing that they are all gone today! :happydance:

I also loved my consultation with the acupuncturist. She was very knowledgeable and professional so I scheduled my first appt for Friday. She said it would be good to get in before O. She said that the chinese interpret body trauma by blood loss and thought that since I lost so much blood when I hemorrhaged and received transfusions that their belief is that it takes the body a good amount of time to recover from that. It's an interesting thought and I'm willing to hear more about that. 

wish me luck! lots of baby dust to all of you lovelies ! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- I have so much to comment on lol 
First I agree that maybe my progestrone was low but when I got pregnant it picked right back up! So that's good. 
I would say call your ob back or just call a new one is a great idea. 

Also, thanks for the info on the acupuncturist I've been thinking about it and that makes me want to look into it even more!


----------



## beemeck

that's great that it bounced back - yay! 

I was on the fence about the acupuncture so I just scheduled an "appt" for me to go in and talk about it. I'm so glad I did. I wasn't feeling ready to jump right in but it kept being in the back of my head. I was shocked at how knowledgeable she was. It felt like talking to a dr. She also said a third of their clientele are people (men and women both) for fertility! I'll keep you posted on how it goes on Friday :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's amazing! I was actually reading a local magazine and there was a lady voted #1 for 7 years. So I was thinking about going in and talking to her.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I hope it helps! From what I've read people swear by acupuncture. 

K-fxd this is your cycle. Your chart is looking good.

I got watery cm today and have had cramps on and off. I think my temps are just messing with me so I'm not trusting FF. I'm going to dtd tonight and every other day until a positive. My opk this afternoon was the same as last night's. ..barely a 2nd line. I'm not giving up. I have my progesterone test tomorrow so fxd that turns out well. I have yet to hear back about the SA.


----------



## Hiker1

beemeck said:


> that's great that it bounced back - yay!
> 
> I was on the fence about the acupuncture so I just scheduled an "appt" for me to go in and talk about it. I'm so glad I did. I wasn't feeling ready to jump right in but it kept being in the back of my head. I was shocked at how knowledgeable she was. It felt like talking to a dr. She also said a third of their clientele are people (men and women both) for fertility! I'll keep you posted on how it goes on Friday :)

Beemeck, I'm in Pittsburgh too!! Which doctor did you go to if you don't mind me asking? I have always wanted to go but never sure about insurance etc. I'm getting butterflies about my appointment in an hour. If I don't conceive this cycle I'll definitely look into the acupuncturist!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies, wanted to pop in quick and say hello.

D&C is tonight at 8PM. Sad part is I'm already starving and so thirsty (I haven't been able to eat or drink since noon) Hoping it all goes smoothly and I'll recover nicely.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Ttc. Ill be sending you tons of good vibes!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs.green2015 said:


> Good luck Ttc. Ill be sending you tons of good vibes!

Thank you so much < 3:hugs:


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to pop in quick and say hello.
> 
> D&C is tonight at 8PM. Sad part is I'm already starving and so thirsty (I haven't been able to eat or drink since noon) Hoping it all goes smoothly and I'll recover nicely.

Thinking of you hun, I hope it goes as smooth as possible. <3


----------



## Hiker1

Just got back from my doctors appointment. He's ordered a series of tests for me. They gave me a urine test first today, and it was a BFN. On CD 3, I will go in to have a luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and DHEA sulfate test taken. Then sometime on days 5 through 9 I will have to go in for an FL hystetosalpingography at the hospital. Then on day 21 I will go in for a progesterone test. My husband will need an SA. That sounds stressful. So at least we have a plan, but I'm super bummed that im still out this month. He said potentially I could check in for 5 more days if I don't get my period, but I'm not getting my hopes up.. 1 months from now we should have all the answers to move forward.


----------



## ksquared726

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to pop in quick and say hello.
> 
> D&C is tonight at 8PM. Sad part is I'm already starving and so thirsty (I haven't been able to eat or drink since noon) Hoping it all goes smoothly and I'll recover nicely.

Best of luck! I was in and out pretty quick with mine, but yes the no eating or drinking thing was difficult. DH didn't eat or drink either since I couldn't, so we both felt dizzy and weird and it was so nice to pick up sushi afterward. I actually bled quite a lot, but some ladies have minimal bleeding so I hope all goes smoothly. Again, feel free to ask me any questions. Thinking of you!


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- good luck hun. I hope it goes well :hugs:. I'm so sorry you are going through this.

Lauren- I'm also near Pittsburgh! The tests seem very stressful, but the more you get done the easier it gets. I suggest not googling the procedure because you'll read horror stories. Yes, the HSG was the worst of all of the tests but my dr was really quick and there was minimal pain after. I hope after all of these tests you find answers as it is difficult not knowing. In less than 3 weeks I'll have my options and I cannot be anymore excited. I struggled emotionally with the concept of seeing an RE and admitting that we are struggling with infertility, but I feel relieved knowing we're in great care and that there are options.


----------



## Sheece

Thanks for the welcome guys :) 

6dpo today, have just started feeling a bit sick / nauseous but its only minor. And I seem to be smelling EVERYTHING. My main symptoms so far have been vivid weird dreams every night, and achey cramps on and off. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hello everyone! sorry i've been mia on vacation!

congrats to any bfps i missed, and sorry to any of those af got. can anyone fill me in on whats up?


----------



## TexasRider

I don't think we've had any more bfps so far. I'm waiting on AF. My temp has taken a nosedive below coverline and is staying there so im assuming she will show sometime between now and Saturday. I have no idea how long my LP usually is so we will see. I'm 13 DPO today. Hopefully others will chime in soon


----------



## Trr

11dpo- Im not trusting my eyes this morning. 
I poas and left them in the bathroom and went to make a coffee. I come back after maybe 5 minutes and there is a faint line. 
The cheapie doesn't look normal like the line is faded at the top a little bit so Im not freaking out yet. 
But obviously riddled with anxiety already at the though of mc again. 

Gonna take a frer later before work.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, thank you for all the well wishes. I appreciate them and all of you so much.

The procedure itself went quite smoothly but, the process prior and after were hectic! Home from work today but, I feel like if I didn't get past 1am I could of went in. I'm having very light bleeding and some mild cramps. I haven't really even taken anything for pain. 

Hope you're all having a great day. For those of you who celebrate, how's the Christmas shopping going? I guess anyone who celebrates a holiday around this time, how's your shopping going? This weekend OH has been warned that he's being dragged from store to store so we can get it al done lol.


----------



## Smille24

Trr- fxd for you girl!

Mommy- welcome back!!!

Ttc- We're almost done, but our parents haven't given us ideas so I guess they're getting gift cards. I have to finish wrapping since dd will be on vacation soon and she's nosey. I'm a little sad bc this will probably be "Santa's" last year with us until we have another child.

Afm- my temp dropped just a tad but still pretty high compared to other temps. No more fertile cm and my cervix went from high and soft 3-4 days ago to medium and hard. I'll keep testing, but I have never missed a surge :shrug: DH fell asleep at 8 last night so we didn't bd...bummer. Hopefully tonight. We're still waiting on the SA results. The 28th cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck, Trr!

8dpo for me. Temp shot up +0.3 today and mostly just feeling typical tww symptoms. Kind of getting eager to test, though after so long it would be surprising if this time it worked. Though we used preseed this time, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Trr

Just took a frer and its stark white. Maybe the cheapie was an evap. I'll continue to test tomorrow.


----------



## Smille24

My progesterone came back 1.4 :cry:. The nurse said I'm not ovulating. I get a clear temp shift, O pains, fertile cm and positive opks every month. I feel so crushed. I know there's meds to help, but I really thought my body was working. Is there even a point to try?


----------



## TexasRider

Smille yes there is a point! There are meds they can give you to make you ovulate. If that's the only problem then once they get the right dose it can happen!


----------



## Smille24

I meant there's no point this cycle...I'm sorry :-(. I cannot wait until our follow up so we can get back on track and have solutions. I talked to my dh and we both feel so stressed with what has been going on. We decided not to try and just relax this cycle and just enjoy the holiday season. I will still cheer you all on and hope to see some more bfps.


----------



## TexasRider

I think that's a good idea smille. Just wait another month and see what their game plan is. I'm just patiently waiting on AF to come. My temp is low so I think it will be in the next couple of days


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm so sorry hun, but really I think they must have made a mistake cause there's no way you're not ovulating especially that you chart and know you must be ovulating. I really hope this is a big mistake on their end. You're in my thoughts big time :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Smile what cycle day did the do the progesterone test?


----------



## Smille24

Texas- Cd 21.I'm surprised it hasn't shown. I usually get af the day after a major drop.

Campn- I agree. I'm thinking that they expect ovulation to occur b4 cd21 but I don't until 24 or so. To my understanding progesterone increases after O, so I knew my number wouldn't be good today. My obgyn has always told me that bc I get positive opks and a thermal shift then I shouldn't worry. I am certain that I O on my own.


----------



## Flueky88

Smille, I agree. I'm thinking they have based it on assumption you O on CD14. If you have fertile CM, temp shift, positive opk. You are Oing.


----------



## Smille24

Flueky88 said:


> Smille, I agree. I'm thinking they have based it on assumption you O on CD14. If you have fertile CM, temp shift, positive opk. You are Oing.

Thank you for making me feel better. I know I'm not crazy. I know what annovulatory cycles are like due to past cycles years ago and I know I'm ovulating. I know the iui procedure is all about timing so that's probably why they test early and will most likely prescribe some meds.


----------



## jGo_18

hey ladies just dropping in quick to see how everyone's doing. i've been trying to at least keep up on reading everything. really hoping to see some more BFPs soon from this amazing group of ladies!!

smille - i just wanted to say, i agree with the others... if anything, they should've looked into your past charts for you and seen that you ovulate later - there for an accurate test should be taken later. I'm so sorry there is all this added stress. i think a little break is a great idea, if for nothing else, to feel like a normal person and not just a ttc machine.

thinking of you ladies constantly and wishing so much luck to you all. i can't wait to see that bfp number rise!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies, sorry I&#8217;ve been away again. I find the follicular stage of my cycle so so so uninspiring that I tend to stay off the internet where all things fertility are concerned. I drive myself mad otherwise, but I have been checking on you ladies though to see how everyone&#8217;s doing.

Bee: So glad your appointments went well. I hope that as you have more they will put an action plan into place to help you get your little bundle! You&#8217;re really making me want to seek out an acupuncturist. It&#8217;s so expensive here though! Maybe in January if this cycle fails.

TTCBabyG: so many :hugs: to you. I really hope that you have love and support around you to help you heal quickly. Thinking of you.

Lauren: I hope those answers come fast and that they show there isn&#8217;t a big problem to be fixed. I&#8217;m having similar tests done this cycle and my husband will have a SA too. They fall just before Christmas though (CD21), so I may have to wait till next cycle if the hospital isn&#8217;t running those tests so close to Xmas.


Try: Sorry about your BFN :hugs: I hope this is just a shy BFP for you.

KSquared: I&#8217;ve got my fingers crossed for you, your chart is looking amazing! That last temp is through the roof!! Hopefully it&#8217;s because a little bundle is snuggling away in there.

Smille: I have no words :hugs: I don&#8217;t really know anything about the blood tests they do, but it seems strange that you get an ovulation temp pattern, but no ovulation. Are they willing to offer you progesterone for this cycle?

jGo: Hope first tri is being kind on you and you aren&#8217;t too bombarded with nausea and exhaustion.

Campn: Love the new profile picture :D 


So I&#8217;m CD12 today with signs ovulation may be happening soon. I&#8217;ve had watery cm and now EWCM the last few days and as it&#8217;s been building I reckon it might happen soon. So far OPKs are pretty faint. I think I may get a + on CD14 like last cycle with ovulation happening CD15. That would make me 12dpo Christmas Day, which is a perfectly respectable day to test in my cycle :haha: here&#8217;s hoping we all get Christmas BFPs this cycle!!!


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- I told them I don't ovulate until later, but they want me ovulating sooner. Idk why they tested on a certain day tbh. I'm so confused but I'll get more info soon.

Squirrel - I won't get anything this cycle, but I will get more information in a couple of weeks. I'll probably get something then when I start a new cycle. 

Thanks for your support ladies. I know my body works. I think time off from ttc may do me some good.


----------



## ajr1990

Smille24 said:


> I meant there's no point this cycle...I'm sorry :-(. I cannot wait until our follow up so we can get back on track and have solutions. I talked to my dh and we both feel so stressed with what has been going on. We decided not to try and just relax this cycle and just enjoy the holiday season. I will still cheer you all on and hope to see some more bfps.

:hugs: I remember how that felt to get that blood work back and have them tell you you did not even ovulate, it is very stressful. I pretty much did not ovulate for over 6 years when we were trying to conceive our first. and even with meds my body was struggling to ovulate when we did ivf. It took 4K EXTRA, so 11k in just meds for that cycle. I like your decision to just relax and take the holidays 'off' while you wait for follow up appointment.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'd be pretty angry about how they communicated this information. We read everywhere how our bodies work differently and so many ladies (including myself) ovulate later and still get pregnant all the time, I know you know that so don't let it get to you, it's obviously their fault telling you that just because you don't fit within their "average"


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Ttc- good luck hun. I hope it goes well :hugs:. I'm so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> Lauren- I'm also near Pittsburgh! The tests seem very stressful, but the more you get done the easier it gets. I suggest not googling the procedure because you'll read horror stories. Yes, the HSG was the worst of all of the tests but my dr was really quick and there was minimal pain after. I hope after all of these tests you find answers as it is difficult not knowing. In less than 3 weeks I'll have my options and I cannot be anymore excited. I struggled emotionally with the concept of seeing an RE and admitting that we are struggling with infertility, but I feel relieved knowing we're in great care and that there are options.

Hi Smille! Thank you so much. I will take your advice and not google anything. I did get my AF today:cry: but at least now I can get started on the testing. One thing the doctor did say was something about a previous blood test another doctor did on me back in August showed my "ovarian age" not matching my actual age. In other words, my ovaries are old??? WTF!! He wants to repeat this test though, so I'll be doing that on Saturday. I have the HSG scheduled for next Thursday. Fun stuff. My hubby will be submitting his "sample" on Monday. Like you, the doctor said that one month from now we'll have lots more answers and can have a plan. This is so frustrating and I cried to the checkout nurse. Then today went to my work friend's baby shower - we both went off the pill at the same time. And here I am still changing tampons. Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself and there's no one I can talk to about it.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I'd be pretty angry about how they communicated this information. We read everywhere how our bodies work differently and so many ladies (including myself) ovulate later and still get pregnant all the time, I know you know that so don't let it get to you, it's obviously their fault telling you that just because you don't fit within their "average"

I was pretty upset, but I'm over it now. I understand that they want my cycles to be more predictable, but don't tell me I'm not ovulating just bc my cycles are longer. I think talking to the dr might be better than a nurse relaying the message.


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc- good luck hun. I hope it goes well :hugs:. I'm so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> Lauren- I'm also near Pittsburgh! The tests seem very stressful, but the more you get done the easier it gets. I suggest not googling the procedure because you'll read horror stories. Yes, the HSG was the worst of all of the tests but my dr was really quick and there was minimal pain after. I hope after all of these tests you find answers as it is difficult not knowing. In less than 3 weeks I'll have my options and I cannot be anymore excited. I struggled emotionally with the concept of seeing an RE and admitting that we are struggling with infertility, but I feel relieved knowing we're in great care and that there are options.
> 
> Hi Smille! Thank you so much. I will take your advice and not google anything. I did get my AF today:cry: but at least now I can get started on the testing. One thing the doctor did say was something about a previous blood test another doctor did on me back in August showed my "ovarian age" not matching my actual age. In other words, my ovaries are old??? WTF!! He wants to repeat this test though, so I'll be doing that on Saturday. I have the HSG scheduled for next Thursday. Fun stuff. My hubby will be submitting his "sample" on Monday. Like you, the doctor said that one month from now we'll have lots more answers and can have a plan. This is so frustrating and I cried to the checkout nurse. Then today went to my work friend's baby shower - we both went off the pill at the same time. And here I am still changing tampons. Sorry, just feeling sorry for myself and there's no one I can talk to about it.Click to expand...

Don't be sorry. It is a lot to take in. Sometimes when I sit in the waiting room my eyes well up. You can pm me if you need to talk. It's a big step, but we're headed in the right direction. Fxd everything goes well!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Smille,
Just curious, how long have you been TTC? What have your tests shown if any?


----------



## TexasRider

So AF showed up just now! I'm actually excited to see her. I hope and pray that's cycle next month is a normal length. 
But quick question: do I count today as day 1 or count tomorrow. I would be more inclined to count tomorrow since it's the first full day of bleeding?


----------



## Hiker1

TexasRider said:


> So AF showed up just now! I'm actually excited to see her. I hope and pray that's cycle next month is a normal length.
> But quick question: do I count today as day 1 or count tomorrow. I would be more inclined to count tomorrow since it's the first full day of bleeding?

I believe today is still day 1 for you. We are both starting exactly the same day! Hope next month goes our way :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Ok cool. So I had a 12 day LP this month. Not bad. It falls within the range of normal I guess


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Thanks Smille,
> Just curious, how long have you been TTC? What have your tests shown if any?

We've been trying since Sept 2013. We tried a relaxed approach for the first 9 months. My tests have all come back normal up until today. The only thing they found was a vitamin D deficiency and a clear cyst which is normal. My dh had an SA done several months ago which was bad and that's why we're now seeing an RE.


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> So AF showed up just now! I'm actually excited to see her. I hope and pray that's cycle next month is a normal length.
> But quick question: do I count today as day 1 or count tomorrow. I would be more inclined to count tomorrow since it's the first full day of bleeding?

I've always counted the start as light but my dr says cd1 is full flow. I'm sorry she showed, but at least you're out of limbo.


----------



## TexasRider

Well it's definitely not spotting and I have a tampon in so I counted today as cd1. I'm going to order some more OPKs for this month and I think some pre seed and maybe fertility monitor sticks. I haven't used my monitor in a few months but it may be time to bust it out again... Maybe now I won't be so stressed. Before I was pretty concerned about hitting our window for a summer baby but now that it's not possible I can relax some


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille- i get so annoyed with drs. and their dates. no two people are the same. they tried to tell me i was wrong with my dates (for both pregnancies) because i knew my O date and they wanted me to be 'normal' and go by af. First time i gave birth on the date i gave them from ff. Wondering how it will go this time. I O'd both times on cd 21/22. Make SURE you tell that dr you know your O dates and you are sure you are O'ing and they took the bloods too soon. 

I also have a d deficiency- i read sometimes its harder for us to conceive. I am on high levels of D because i also get ibs if i'm not on enough. Did they suggest doing anything to up your d?


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Smille- i get so annoyed with drs. and their dates. no two people are the same. they tried to tell me i was wrong with my dates (for both pregnancies) because i knew my O date and they wanted me to be 'normal' and go by af. First time i gave birth on the date i gave them from ff. Wondering how it will go this time. I O'd both times on cd 21/22. Make SURE you tell that dr you know your O dates and you are sure you are O'ing and they took the bloods too soon.
> 
> I also have a d deficiency- i read sometimes its harder for us to conceive. I am on high levels of D because i also get ibs if i'm not on enough. Did they suggest doing anything to up your d?

I am definitely telling him they took my bloodwork too soon, because I know I ovulate. I'm sick of everything being based on the norm...what is "normal"? Because not every woman has 28 day cycles and they were aware of this. I think the dr will provide better information. I really like him and the cpn I usually talk to and I trust them. 

I am taking 2,000 iui of vit D a day. I go back in Feb to be retested.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am sorry all of this is going on. :hugs: I really hope this gets sorted out soon and doctor re-does the test.

mommy How are you feeling? It is getting closer to the gender reveal :happydance: Are you planning on finding out?

Tex Wishing you lots of luck on this new cycle. I am sorry the timing did not work but will have Fx for you

Lauren :hugs: I am sorry Bout AF hitting. Best of luck on your testing and new cycle.

Trr How did testing go?

Squirrel That would be an amazing Christmas morning! Babydust coming your way


----------



## TexasRider

Eh it's ok conundrum it is what it is lol I just hope I get a little more predictable with my cycles so we can try to time a little better. Maybe try to do every other day between the time AF leaves till the next time? It's a pretty lofty ambition though


----------



## gina236

Test day tomorrow! I am actually really proud of myself for not testing early at all this month. Actually waited for the day I said I would test. I will be 12 or 13 dpo. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Squirrel - You are the sweetest! Thank you for the good vibes about my chart :). Hope your OPKs turn positive soon and you catch that egg for a Christmas bfp!!

Smile - Ditto to what everyone else has said. I find doctors and nurses to be so infuriating sometimes because they often don't listen to us when we know our bodies the best. I'm glad that I have an OB who's been better about taking my concerns seriously but even she brushes me off a lot of times. 

Texas - best of luck with this new cycle! Glad you think you'll be able to relax a little more this cycle. 

Afm - Ok so this morning has been really weird. 9dpo and I was having sexy dreams and woke up all hot and bothered. So I took my temp a little early so it's not as high as yesterday. Then I fell asleep for another 45 mins and then it was time to get up. Went to the bathroom and (tmi) had a little bit of a difficult poo but really not that bad. And then immediately while still on the toilet I had these horribly sharp and awful pains in my butt hole (sorry this is so tmi!) and a huge wave of nausea. I had to hurry and get off of the toilet so I could lay down on the cold bathroom floor for a few minutes. And then when I could get up my face was all pale. So weird. My body has played tricks on me in past cycles with twinges and stuff but this was very odd!


----------



## Conundrum

Texas hopefully the monitor will help. Are you doing anything at home for it?

Gina good luck! Nice to see you again!

Ksquared weird is always a good thing. When are you testing?


----------



## ksquared726

I was planning to wait until at least tomorrow, 10dpo. And then seeing how long I can wait after that. I do have a huge stockpile of cheapies plus a flat FRER, digital FRER and one more curved FRER even though they're awful. But I won't use the curved until I get a for sure bfp on the others.


----------



## Trr

So the "positive" I got yesterday must have been an error because I have a stark white cheapie with FMU today. 

Af is due on Sunday so we will see if she shows. No more testing unless af doesn't show. 

What an annoying thing to happen. If the witch shows, pity party for me on Sunday :)


----------



## Conundrum

ksquared love how prepared you are lol. Whatever day you test good luck!

Trr :hugs: I am sorry hon, if you need to vent feel free to message. Hopefully the witch won't show and you'll have your nice sticky BFP


----------



## TexasRider

Conundrum said:


> Texas hopefully the monitor will help. Are you doing anything at home for it?
> 
> Gina good luck! Nice to see you again!
> 
> Ksquared weird is always a good thing. When are you testing?

I have a clear blue fertility monitor that was given to me by a friend I used a pack of 30 the first 3 months and got peaks and highs 2 of those months and only 1 month I didnt. Then my cycles got crazy so I just bought wondfos. I did turn on my monitor today and put it on day 2 so I guess I may get more sticks for it and see when it wants me to test but I may have to reset it since this last cycle was so long. It learns your cycles and it may ask for a stick too late. Not sure though


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

:hugs: Smile, although I don't track my O as well as some others, it doesn't seem to add up and I'm 100% in agreement that the doctors are wrong. Hope DD doesn't get too nosy and you get to enjoy the Santa excitement a few more years.

jGo, good to see you're doing well! When is your first appt.?

Thank you all for the well wishes again, still feeling pretty decent. Only thing I can complain about it my lower abdomen is quite sore but, nothing that I can't control with some Motrin. Hoping I can get out tomorrow and get some shopping done before it's too late.


----------



## jGo_18

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> jGo, good to see you're doing well! When is your first appt.?

Thanks, TTC! it's going alright. some bouts of MS but mostly ok. i have my "informational" appt on this coming monday & my first "real" appt isn't until January 5th... seems like forever to wait. hopefully we'll at least get to hear a heartbeat at that one. i was surprised to find they don't do anything besides the "info" appt before 11 wks. 

glad you're feeling mostly ok. you've been in my thoughts so much lately. :hugs:


----------



## campn

jGo- Glad to hear you're doing good hun, sorry about the MS but that's a good sign of a healthy pregnancy! I didn't see my doctor with DS until 10 weeks! If I get pregnant again they'll see me sooner this time since I've a thyroid autoimmune disease, I'm sure at this point there isn't much they can even see!

I wanted to update on my sister, I know I've talked about her before, she's had 2 miscarriages spring of 2014 and has been ttcing since and recently had a septum in her uterus surgically removed. She was taking OPKS that never had any line, then she took a pregnancy test after I bugged her enough and she saw a second line even before the control line! We are all so so happy for her and I know she is in shock still! Keep her in your thoughts please, hoping this bean sticks, and I hope I follow her soon!


----------



## Trr

Campn- your sister is in my thoughts. Hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks Campn! with my son, i didn't go in until 11wks too... for some reason it just feels really unsettling this time around. maybe because of how hard i worked for this one (DS was an oops!) and i just need to know it's ok.
Keeping your sis in my thoughts! hope you're bfp is coming so soon so you sisters can enjoy the journey together!


----------



## Conundrum

TeX I wish I could help with that one, but my temping knowledge is very limited. A change of diet or variation of your workout might help with your cycle. Vitamins, tea, dropping caffine, raw vegetables , cardio, yoga, acupuncture, ect. Maybe experiment in your cycle and see if a anything work. FX

Campn that is amazing news! Babydust your way this cycle, old wives' tale is they come in threes

Jgo so nice to hear you're doing well. Have you checked on a personal sonogram package? My OB's office has them for around 50ish out of pocket, maybe yours might. Either way the 5th will be here before you know it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TexasRider

Well so far AF is pretty light. I mean it's enough I need a tampon and it's actually red but it's just not as much as it was last time... I guess we will see what happens... This sucks I just wish I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## jGo_18

thanks drum! i'll have to look into that, i'm not sure if they offer that or not, but that's a great idea - if it's only around the $50 mark i could afford that for some peace!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jGo, thank you so much for the thoughts. I'm doing well and once we get the all clear we're excited to start trying again. I know it seems so far away but, it will be here before you know it! And I'm sure that perfect bean will have a great HB.

Campn, how exciting for your sister. She'll be in my thoughts for the little bean to stick!!! Very exciting times <3


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so my "flow" has basically been super light barely any red blood. So I think I might mark it as spotting? The spotting is new for me. Normally when AF starts she is here full force but that never really materialized so far. And now I'm down to basically nothing. So I will keep an eye on it and if bleeding picks up tmrw I will mark that as cd 1 and make today and yesterday spotting days


----------



## Smille24

We got my dh's SA results. His count went from 13 mil to 116 mil and motility from 10% to 32%!!! That's awesome improvement. However, he has a high % of head abnormalities :cry:. We can't win, but hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> We got my dh's SA results. His count went from 13 mil to 116 mil and motility from 10% to 32%!!! That's awesome improvement. However, he has a high % of head abnormalities :cry:. We can't win, but hopefully it's an easy fix.

That's an amazing and fast improvement! I bet you can get an IUI and after a wash he'd be left with the healthy swimmers!? But with these kind of numbers I can only think you'd conceive naturally!?


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> We got my dh's SA results. His count went from 13 mil to 116 mil and motility from 10% to 32%!!! That's awesome improvement. However, he has a high % of head abnormalities :cry:. We can't win, but hopefully it's an easy fix.
> 
> That's an amazing and fast improvement! I bet you can get an IUI and after a wash he'd be left with the healthy swimmers!? But with these kind of numbers I can only think you'd conceive naturally!?Click to expand...

Only 2% came back normal so I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Conundrum said:


> Smille I am sorry all of this is going on. :hugs: I really hope this gets sorted out soon and doctor re-does the test.
> 
> mommy How are you feeling? It is getting closer to the gender reveal :happydance: Are you planning on finding out?
> 
> Tex Wishing you lots of luck on this new cycle. I am sorry the timing did not work but will have Fx for you
> 
> Lauren :hugs: I am sorry Bout AF hitting. Best of luck on your testing and new cycle.
> 
> Trr How did testing go?
> 
> Squirrel That would be an amazing Christmas morning! Babydust coming your way

Hi Hun thanks I'm doing well. 13 weeks tomorrow! Holy cow! My memory has gotten super terribke- like I remembered my ob appt? 7 minutes before I was supposed to be there. Thank goodness it's 4 minutes away. I made it! 

I have constipation, and gag when I brush my top teeth, some bleeding gums, and my joints hurt occasionally- left knee and left hip. But seriously all of those things are the only symptoms I have- and most of the time aren't even present. So its going along easily. Dd was the same minus the constipation and joints. 

Heard the hb again today and she said it's in the 150s. Gender scan in in Jan, they're scheduling for me on Monday :) so I'll have a date to share at least :)


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm so sorry hun, it seems like the news is up and down all the time, I hope you get some exceptionally great news and find out what your options are now that you've answers, did the doctor talk about your ovulation yet? I hope they said everything is good but your cycles are just a tad longer.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am with Campn now that they know the problem hopefully you'll get your answers soon. Good luck hon you'll be in my thoughts.

Mommy it does not seem like that long! Nice strong HB, I am team pink on this one. The wonders of 'baby-brain' I'll never forget lol. I put cleaners in the fridge and locked my poor GSD out all night. I forgot we even had a dog until hubby got up. His face :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Smile, my DH has 0% morphology. Our fertility specialist was not concerned at all. As long as the other numbers are good, you'll be good to conceive I'm sure. Good luck and baby dust. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

That's reassuring teeny.

Smille I am sorry you're dealing with this news :hugs: but as the ladies say, the other numbers look good, and the increasing number is fantastic. Wishing you lots of luck. I am sure you will be fine. Thinking of you!

Thinking of you all, all the time and sending lots of love and :dust:


----------



## gina236

Pretty sure it's BFN :( idk if AF will come until I stop taking my progesterone cream so I'm taking it for a few more days to make sure it wasn't just a late implanter.


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies. His numbers improved so much, but the fact that 98% are abnormal scares me. I'm going to wait to hear what the dr suggests. I'm also going to tell him that they tested too early for ovulation. We have to wait until the 28th to discuss our options. I gave up on temping and opks. I shouldn't have, but I'm mentally and emotionally exhausted from it all and have no desire to try this cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

Good morning ladies. Just thought I would pop by and see how everyone is doing.

I've stalked the board quietly since I've been feeling pretty horrible this week after I sold one of my yorkie mixes. I miss him so much and I know it was a huge mistake but I can't get myself to tell the woman and her kids. I feel very selfish each time I want to text her to say I want him back, then I feel worse. 
anyway. cd25 today. I've had cramps the past two days so I'm hoping, despite not knowing if or when I O'd, that af either arrives early or right on time so I can be done with this odd cycle. 

I hope everyone is well and is ready for the holidays.


----------



## trixiesmith

I just read over my last post and it sounds so sad and pitiful lol. Sorry for that. In an effort to be more positive and upbeat, I'll say this: for the past few years my family (parents, sister, DH and I) selects a family within our local community who struggles a bit and we make them a hamper loaded with staple foods, extra groceries, unhealthy snacks and treats, small toys and movies. This year we selected two - a couple with 6 small children, and my neighbours who are on welfare and have two baby girls, and rarely ever treat themselves to anything - not even a bag of chips or pop. 
We're so fortunate to have what we do and to be able to do this, and it's such a great feeling to be able to help others that need it. I'm really, really looking forward to it.

I tend to overextend myself and my time during this time of year but I just can't imagine the holidays without getting myself involved in all kinds of activities and contests. Once I'm done with my projects this weekend, I imagine I'll finally start my own holiday shopping. Nothing like last minute craziness lol. Hope everyone is better prepared for the holidays than I am lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille I understand. It's just adding stress with temping and opks. Try to take it easy and enjoy the holidays Hun. :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

You guys!! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jGo_18

Yes! Ksquared! Beautiful line, congrats!!!


----------



## campn

ksquared726 said:


> You guys!! :bfp:

Wow that's awesome! Not even squinting! Congrats hun! And thank you for finally bringing our number up to 24 BFPS! Hoping to see more and more!


----------



## beemeck

Ah just lurking on my phone - haven't had time to check in properly but you better believe I'm gonna update our number !!! Finally :) congrats !!! Ladies - the second frenzy has officially begun .....eek!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay another BFP!!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks everyone!! Feeling so so happy but also nervous/cautious. Hoping this one sticks and the line gets darker. Already having waves of light nausea all day yesterday and today, and this weird cold tingling in my right hip that's gotten stronger. In person the line is very pink so all good so far. Can't believe with my horrible luck that I was the one to bring this thread out of the bfp dry spell. Hoping to see some more Christmas bfps!


----------



## Smille24

ksquared726 said:


> You guys!! :bfp:

Woohooo!!! Congrats!


----------



## ciz

Congrats lovely x


----------



## campn

All bad luck is ought turn good sometime right!? Physics!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats ksquared! That's an amazing looking :bfp:

I caved and tested early tonight after a 2 hour hold. I swear I see a super squinter...I don't know if I should waste a frer or not in the morning though. Do I need to get my line eyes checked or can you see it too?
 



Attached Files:







121215test.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 30









negative.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations ksquared. Xx

Angel, I think maybe I see hint of a squinter. I'd probably say use the frer. Xx


----------



## jalilma

Ksquared.... So excited for you!


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry double post and not sure how to delete!


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies.. just taking a break from wrapping presents. How we all doing? Ah nice to see that bfp number change knew there would be a change soon.

Well been taking these concieve help tablet. Haven't really noticed anything yet but it's only been 5 days. So far we've been keeping with our every other day and honestly we are both enjoying it more and feel a lot more relaxed. Have no idea if it will work will have to wait and see =) xx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats ksquared :dance: that's an amazing line. I really hope this is your sticky rainbow. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## TexasRider

Im doing ok. It's coming a flood here in Texas and I think my daughter is getting sick. She's super clingy and running a fever. But the fever is only at night?? 
As for TTC I am still getting what I consider AF but it is lighter than I thought it would be... But my temp is really low so I guess it must really be AF.


----------



## Smille24

Angel I think I see something too. Fxd it gets darker.


----------



## Trr

Congrats K! Fx for a sticky one. 

Angel- I'm seeing a faint line. Test tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Conundrum

Busy today and finally able to get back on to see a positive :happydance: congrats Ksquared! Sticky vibes hon!

TeX I see something even showed to hubby and he agreed. FX for you


----------



## ciz

AngelOb said:


> Congrats ksquared! That's an amazing looking :bfp:
> 
> I caved and tested early tonight after a 2 hour hold. I swear I see a super squinter...I don't know if I should waste a frer or not in the morning though. Do I need to get my line eyes checked or can you see it too?

I see something... fingers crossed for you x


----------



## campn

I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing great! It's been so quiet on here but of course, that's December! I've been decorating like crazy for Christmas and trying to really get into the spirit doing crafts with DS and my niece and baking cookies with them. AF is gone but I'm long ways from ovulating still, I hate this time in my cycle, can't do anything towards conceiving! 

Hope the weekend is going great for you all!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

And so begins the next baby boom for this thread! The numbers will keep rising now :) congratulations ksquared! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats ksquared!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Smille24

I am so thrilled to see the number go up!!! I love to see poas porn lol. Keep the bfps coming.

I'm definitely Oing today. After so long of tracking, you know what your body is doing. I'm having cramps today which is right on time (cd24). The past 4 months (minus my weird 75 day cycle) I've o'd on cd 24, so my body is becoming more predictable again and timing may be so much easier if we must try without the help of science.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ladies, I thought I would let you know, considering this is where it all began for me and this thread is so lucky for me... that today we had our scan and was shocked to be told that there isn't just one baby in there... there is TWO. We are expecting twins. Completely stunned and shocked! Scared, but excited. Feel utterly blessed and not sure I will ever stop crying. One minute I was panicking over OPKs with you girls, positive my LP of 11 days was too short, and now there are two babies kicking about in my tummy. It just shows you how quick things change, and how they will for you all too, waiting for your BFPs.

Thank you for all your support, luck and baby dust over the last few weeks and I hope that number keeps rising for you all.


----------



## Smille24

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Ladies, I thought I would let you know, considering this is where it all began for me and this thread is so lucky for me... that today we had our scan and was shocked to be told that there isn't just one baby in there... there is TWO. We are expecting twins. Completely stunned and shocked! Scared, but excited. Feel utterly blessed and not sure I will ever stop crying. One minute I was panicking over OPKs with you girls, positive my LP of 11 days was too short, and now there are two babies kicking about in my tummy. It just shows you how quick things change, and how they will for you all too, waiting for your BFPs.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, luck and baby dust over the last few weeks and I hope that number keeps rising for you all.

Omg that's fantastic news!!!!! Congrats hun I am so happy for you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge double congratulations wanna b mummy. I always wanted twins! That is fabulous news. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Wow wanna-b, congrats!!! How amazing!!


----------



## Trr

Holy crap! So exciting wanna! fx for a healthy pregnancy x2.
What an amazing surprise!


----------



## trixiesmith

yay congrats ksquared! 

wow wanna-b, that's amazing and so exciting! congrats!


----------



## Trr

So started spotting today so I expect af by the end of the day. 

I'm thankful that it's here actually. I just want to get back to something normal and knowing what's going on with my body. 

Going to follow the sperm meets egg plan and see what happens next month. 

I'll be back in the tww very soon as long as nothing changed.


----------



## ksquared726

Wow, wanna!! Congratulations!!

Crap - I just took another test and the line is almost noexistent! I should have waited longer! Either that or dip my FRER in the same cup. What should I do?


----------



## Trr

ksquared726 said:


> Wow, wanna!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Crap - I just took another test and the line is almost noexistent! I should have waited longer! Either that or dip my FRER in the same cup. What should I do?

K- there isn't much you can do but wait it out. If you want take another frer but maybe wait until tomorrow or when af is due for an answer. 

I have read that the egg can basically bounce and never stick but give off HCG when this happens. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## ksquared726

Ok I dipped one of the curved FRERs in the same pee (I forgot I still had 2 left). Here are both tests. Hopefully all is ok. Ugh, I should have waited. I'm only 11dpo so maybe just a different concentration of hcg in this sample. Anyone else have their early tests go lighter then darker again?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks trr. I've had increasing symptoms so hoping it did stick but will just have to wait. 

I remember one lady had a positive and then the next day it was negative and she thought she had a false positive. But then a few days later she tested again and it was positive. So who knows. :wacko:


----------



## campn

Wanna- Omg! That's double the fun! So amazing indeed how things can suddenly change! Are they identical!?

Trr- Sorry AF is here hun, every time mine shows I wanna cry but then I put on my big girl pants and tough it out. On to the next! 

Ks- The line is there on both and clearly too, maybe you just didn't hold your pee enough or has diluted pee? HCG doubles every 48 hours so for it to darken you need to test again tomorrow.


----------



## Trr

I'm actually excited that af is here. Everything was so erratic last cycle that I didn't even expect to ovulate. I didn't even think that af would be showing up today even though it was due today. 

I tested from 7dpo onwards and I think that worked for me because it really lessened the blow today as I have had stark white HPTs all week. I'll probably just continue using cheapies to test early. 

Now that my body is done messing with me, I'm hoping that things get back to normal. I have a 26 day cycle so I'm hoping it stays that way and I'll be in the tww again very soon :)


----------



## ciz

Wow twins !!! How fab =) I would love to be told I'm having twins... think the oh would be lying in heap on the floor having just fainted haha. 


Lines look great hun =)


----------



## jGo_18

Wanna - wow!! Congrats on a double blessing!

K - those lines are still absolutely there. Give it s few days to darken, I really believe this is it for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Ok this is really frustrating. My "period" has been super light and only scant amounts of blood. It is red but not much. I take out my tampon and then I feel the gush feeling run back and put another one in only to take it out 4 hours later and there is barely anything on it... Ugh


----------



## Smille24

K- I agree with campn, maybe it wasn't as concentrated. I still see those lines with no problem. 

Texas- my af was super light this cycle, mostly just spotting. At one point just stopped for no reason. I was a little concerned, but I'm sure it's normal to have a weird period once in awhile.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just going to make a note of it and keep temping etc. I'm thinking about taking vitex to help regulate things but I am going to wait and talk to my new OB and see what he thinks is going on and See what he suggests


----------



## gina236

Well CD 1 today. I have told my mom we are trying. Had a great talk with her. It was so nice to be able to confide in her without constantly watching what I was saying. So at least that's something. She said she will come with me to see the doctor if I want. Just kept repeating that it wasn't the right time. She thinks I might need a D&C or something that I might just need cleaning out. She also told me it took my grandma 2 years to have her first and she ended up having 8 kids one right after the other. So that makes me feel a little better knowing as fertile as my grandma was she had trouble with her first. But she is really excited we are trying. Going to be on here less. Focusing on getting g back to the gym and eating better again. My size 7 pants are starting to get tight and I was not happy to be in them as it is so getting back I shape. Will continue to track and BD but not going crazy anymore. This is month 9 now. When it is going to happen it will happen. I'm just going to stop worrying about it.

Baby dust to everyone! Hope that number keeps increasing!


----------



## squirrel.

Gina: sounds like a great chat with your mum and a great attitude to have now as well. Good for you! I hope you don't need to wait much longer for your BFP though!

Texas: I had a really weird period like that this time for the first few days, then out of nowhere I had just one day of heavier flow, then back to light agaiN. Very annoying as we can't help but wonder if there is a reason for it. 


Cd16 and I finally got a positive OPK, but boy is it positive!! It's the darkest test line I've ever had! The control line looks light beside it. Hoping that means a strong ovulation, but who knows! I guess I'll ovulate tomorrow or day after. Christmas Day BFP is looking impossible now as I'll only be around 9/10dpo, which for me is too early.


----------



## AngelOb

Got my :bfp: this morning ladies! 5 cycles trying and there is finally more than a shadow on my IC test. Two more days and then I'll use my frer but I'm saying for sure preggo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1214line.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Smille24

AngelOb said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning ladies! 5 cycles trying and there is finally more than a shadow on my IC test. Two more days and then I'll use my frer but I'm saying for sure preggo :happydance:

Yay!!!!! :dance:. Can't wait to see that dark line on the frer. Congrats hun!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Angel, congratulations! Lovely line!

So happy to see that BFP number rise.

Thank you for all your lovely messages girls - Camp, we don't know yet if they are identical! Each twin has its own sack of waters and placenta, which is how non-identicals are. But some identicals also are like this too. We have a 1 in 3 chance of them being identical! I think we find out at the 20 week scan!


----------



## trixiesmith

yay congrats angel! 

I'm so excited to see the number start to increase on here. Looking forward to seeing more bfps to come.


----------



## jalilma

Yeah angel! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Angel. Xx

That BFP number is rising now... I can't wait for the next ones to come rolling in. Good luck to all of you trying. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Ladies, I thought I would let you know, considering this is where it all began for me and this thread is so lucky for me... that today we had our scan and was shocked to be told that there isn't just one baby in there... there is TWO. We are expecting twins. Completely stunned and shocked! Scared, but excited. Feel utterly blessed and not sure I will ever stop crying. One minute I was panicking over OPKs with you girls, positive my LP of 11 days was too short, and now there are two babies kicking about in my tummy. It just shows you how quick things change, and how they will for you all too, waiting for your BFPs.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, luck and baby dust over the last few weeks and I hope that number keeps rising for you all.

congrats hun!!!! that's amazing news!



AngelOb said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning ladies! 5 cycles trying and there is finally more than a shadow on my IC test. Two more days and then I'll use my frer but I'm saying for sure preggo :happydance:

Congrats hun!!!!



such good news to wake to :)


----------



## ajr1990

hey ladies. just checking in for a min. trying to stay off site just because all this ttc has become too stressful. 
I have a hsg scheduled for today and my ob has scheduled an u/s(to just do a general look over) Other then that no new news.
I have decided with the busy holiday season and all the stress from the last 7 months to just sit out this month and possibly january. 
I'm tired of the person I have become while ttc. The stress has taken over me and it's too much. I'm super tired all the time and just downright depressed. I know the change of seasons has a role to play in this, but the stress of ttc has not helped AT ALL.
I decided to buy a bunch of new toys to have fun and play with dh this month instead of demanding sex NOW when it's a possibly fertile days. Just a month to play and relax :)


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats Angel!! I can see that line!!

Squirrel- im hoping its a side effect from the clomid. I did some reading and the Internet said taking clomid can make your periods lighter since it can thin your lining. 
Like I said I am going to keep temping and wait to see my OB before I try anything else.


----------



## ksquared726

Gina - I'm glad you have your mom to talk to about everything. When my mom finally knew because of our first bfp, I also found out that it took her 2 years to have my brother. And she and my sister said 11 months of ttc (which is what it took the first time) was pretty good. And this time it took 3 months, although I think adding the preseed and red raspberry made a huge difference. I hope you get some help at the doctor.

Squirrel - Woohoo! Love those super duper dark OPKs! :happydance: Get that BD in there if you can and good luck girlie!!

Angel - Yay!! Congrats!! If both of ours are sticky then we'll be due around the same time! 

Ajr - That sounds like a very fun plan for the holiday season :blush:. I miss having sex for fun too. I only have one toy that helps me get there, if you know what I mean lol. But I'm really glad I got it - just don't know what else is out there. 

Afm - Thank you ladies for helping to reassure me with my lighter test yesterday. I feel like an annoying crazy person, so thanks for putting up with me :wacko:. You ladies are the absolute best. I took a test this morning and the line is darker, thankfully. Plus my temp shot up and I'm seeing the changes in my nips now. So, freak out over (at least for now lol). I'm not going to test tomorrow and will wait until Wednesday to check progression. 12dpo today.

I'll be cheering you ladies on and looking forward to seeing more bfps!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ajr1990

ksquared726 said:


> Gina - I'm glad you have your mom to talk to about everything. When my mom finally knew because of our first bfp, I also found out that it took her 2 years to have my brother. And she and my sister said 11 months of ttc (which is what it took the first time) was pretty good. And this time it took 3 months, although I think adding the preseed and red raspberry made a huge difference. I hope you get some help at the doctor.
> 
> Squirrel - Woohoo! Love those super duper dark OPKs! :happydance: Get that BD in there if you can and good luck girlie!!
> 
> Angel - Yay!! Congrats!! If both of ours are sticky then we'll be due around the same time!
> 
> Ajr - That sounds like a very fun plan for the holiday season :blush:. I miss having sex for fun too. I only have one toy that helps me get there, if you know what I mean lol. But I'm really glad I got it - just don't know what else is out there.
> 
> Afm - Thank you ladies for helping to reassure me with my lighter test yesterday. I feel like an annoying crazy person, so thanks for putting up with me :wacko:. You ladies are the absolute best. I took a test this morning and the line is darker, thankfully. Plus my temp shot up and I'm seeing the changes in my nips now. So, freak out over (at least for now lol). I'm not going to test tomorrow and will wait until Wednesday to check progression. 12dpo today.
> 
> I'll be cheering you ladies on and looking forward to seeing more bfps!! :hugs:

Congratulations!

I'm in Canada, I like pink cherry (website) :) you can def get deals because it's in canadian dollar :)


----------



## Smille24

ajr1990 said:


> hey ladies. just checking in for a min. trying to stay off site just because all this ttc has become too stressful.
> I have a hsg scheduled for today and my ob has scheduled an u/s(to just do a general look over) Other then that no new news.
> I have decided with the busy holiday season and all the stress from the last 7 months to just sit out this month and possibly january.
> I'm tired of the person I have become while ttc. The stress has taken over me and it's too much. I'm super tired all the time and just downright depressed. I know the change of seasons has a role to play in this, but the stress of ttc has not helped AT ALL.
> I decided to buy a bunch of new toys to have fun and play with dh this month instead of demanding sex NOW when it's a possibly fertile days. Just a month to play and relax :)

I totally get where you're coming from. I miss connecting with my dh bc we want to, not because we have to. Ttc has taken its toll and sometimes it's best to take a step back and breathe again. I hope a couple of months off are just what you need. 

I hope your test goes well and they find nothing wrong.


----------



## ciz

Congrats angel =)


----------



## campn

Congrats Angel! I'm so happy to see the number rise again! I feel more and more coming soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wanted to share gender scan booked Jan 18th <3 can't wait to share with you ladies


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Angel :dance: the BFPs are rolling in now!! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## ajr1990

well just got home from my hsg and not great news. my left side/tube is 100% blocked. :( Nurse and dr before test told me test is painless and I would only feel slight pinching. UM! NO! Not sure if it's because of my blockade but MAN IT WAS PAINFUL! And I have a pretty high pain tolerance but yeah, this was very uncomfortable I had to stop for a min and restart. Dr wanted to just stop all together but I said no I just wanted to finish. I did not want to have to do again. Nurse was so nice and held my hand.
I'm not sure if it is the endo scaring again or possibly a complication/scaring from one of my three c-sections(if this was the case I would assume the last one)
With being 36 and dr saying my egg reserve is lowering(not horribly, but in tune with average 36year old) I am just not sure what the next step is. I know it just becomes quite a bit more hard to get pregnant with only one side 'working' and less egg reserve. Like I mentioned before, I would never be able to afford to do IVF again, so if that is what is recommended, my husband and I have decided to setting on three kids instead of four.
I have scheduled a follow up with OB to talk over this test result in the first week of january. My ultrasound is not scheduled for the end of January, but really after this news today, I'm OK to wait. I'm glad now dh and I decided to take a few months off.. def think that was the right decision to make at this time anyhow. :(
Its depressing but honestly I have three beautiful children and if it's not meant to be, we would be so happy to just have our three sons.
I'd like to talk over with dr in january and see where to go from there.


----------



## TexasRider

Aww ajr I am so sorry. Maybe you can still conceive if you O from the right. It just may take longer. But I agree taking a few months off sounds good. I myself am trying to not stress about why my cycles are crazy. I keep hoping I will get back on track on my own but im not sure my body will or not. I try not to get frustrated but then i get frustrated cause I can't relax. It's a never ending cycle lol


----------



## campn

Ajr- I'm so sorry hun, for the painful procedure and the painful news, I've heard sometimes hsg is enough to unblock the blocked tube though? Is there a way they can fix it? You can definitely get pregnant from just one side... It'll just take longer. Maybe just take it easy and don't try but don't prevent either? The stress of TTC is too much and the longer it takes the harder it is, I'm also trying to just enjoy my son and say if it's meant to be there's nothing that will prevent it, and if it's not meant to be there's nothing that will make it happen. <3 <3


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I'm so sorry :hugs:. The procedure is painful, I can totally sympathize with you there. My eyes welled up with tears, but luckily it went fast. I've heard there are ways to unblock a tube, but like you said it's best to wait until you speak with the dr. We are here to support you if you ever need it. I hope this time off is just what you need to get back to being you again.


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry to hear that ajr! It's still possible though even if chances are reduced, it just might take a little longer. So many people get their miracle babies, just don't give up all hope. A few months off without all the obsessing over temps and O time will be good for you and you never know, they say that it always happens when you aren't trying for it


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry ajr :(


----------



## trixiesmith

so sorry ajr :hugs:


----------



## Bella_lor

Hi! I've been trying to conceive after a miscarriage in july. I had a wonky cycle last month where I was 24 days late!! My phone broke and all my data on my ovulation and period apps were erased :( so I have no idea when I ovulated and can't remember the exact da I got my period last month. But something feels different about this cycle and I think it's very possible I could be expecting! My newest symptom is smells have been irritating me. Which was my main symptom my first pregnancy! I'm holding back from testing for about another week. Hoping and praying you all get bfps soon!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr :hugs: I am so sorry. Really hope the doctor can give you something to work with. You'll be in my thoughts, feel free to pm if you ever need to talk.


----------



## TexasRider

Well whatever "period" I had for the last four days is gone now. I read about clomid making your lining thin so maybe that's what happened? Either way I'm getting back into the BD game and I will keep temping and such until my appointment next week and see what he suggests. I guess I need to go get some more OPK's. I think I'm almost out


----------



## ksquared726

So sorry for the bad news, ajr :hugs:

Good luck, Bella! 

Texas - A lot of ladies on here, including myself, tried red raspberry leaf to help with the lining. I used it for the first time this cycle because my last period was so light too. I ordered it on Amazon (brand is Nature's Way) and took 2 tablets daily until a couple of days after ovulation just to confirm. I really think that helped a lot. Good luck with your appointment next week!


----------



## TexasRider

ksquared726 said:


> So sorry for the bad news, ajr :hugs:
> 
> Good luck, Bella!
> 
> Texas - A lot of ladies on here, including myself, tried red raspberry leaf to help with the lining. I used it for the first time this cycle because my last period was so light too. I ordered it on Amazon (brand is Nature's Way) and took 2 tablets daily until a couple of days after ovulation just to confirm. I really think that helped a lot. Good luck with your appointment next week!

Thanks for your advice I was thinking of taking it this cycle anyway. But I'm not sure if I should wait to talk to the OB before trying anything or if I should go ahead and try it. I just do not want to mess myself up anymore lol


----------



## Conundrum

Hi ladies hope everyone had a nice day.

TeX I hope you get some answers soon hon :hugs:

CD 25, 10dpo and today was the start of my four day range of AF. Negative so far on IC, but still holding onto a little hope as this TWW has been one that has the symptom spotter in me dancing. Babydust to those waiting to test, fx for those O'ing or about to O.


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a nice day.
> 
> TeX I hope you get some answers soon hon :hugs:
> 
> CD 25, 10dpo and today was the start of my four day range of AF. Negative so far on IC, but still holding onto a little hope as this TWW has been one that has the symptom spotter in me dancing. Babydust to those waiting to test, fx for those O'ing or about to O.



Sending you mega amounts of baby dust to cover you from head to toe! Praying this is your month!


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks Campn. How have you been?


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a nice day.
> 
> TeX I hope you get some answers soon hon :hugs:
> 
> CD 25, 10dpo and today was the start of my four day range of AF. Negative so far on IC, but still holding onto a little hope as this TWW has been one that has the symptom spotter in me dancing. Babydust to those waiting to test, fx for those O'ing or about to O.

Fxd you get your bfp soon. :dust:.


----------



## ciz

mommyxofxone said:


> Wanted to share gender scan booked Jan 18th <3 can't wait to share with you ladies

aww lovely, I'm gonna say boy =) xx



ajr1990 said:


> well just got home from my hsg and not great news. my left side/tube is 100% blocked. :( Nurse and dr before test told me test is painless and I would only feel slight pinching. UM! NO! Not sure if it's because of my blockade but MAN IT WAS PAINFUL! And I have a pretty high pain tolerance but yeah, this was very uncomfortable I had to stop for a min and restart. Dr wanted to just stop all together but I said no I just wanted to finish. I did not want to have to do again. Nurse was so nice and held my hand.
> I'm not sure if it is the endo scaring again or possibly a complication/scaring from one of my three c-sections(if this was the case I would assume the last one)
> With being 36 and dr saying my egg reserve is lowering(not horribly, but in tune with average 36year old) I am just not sure what the next step is. I know it just becomes quite a bit more hard to get pregnant with only one side 'working' and less egg reserve. Like I mentioned before, I would never be able to afford to do IVF again, so if that is what is recommended, my husband and I have decided to setting on three kids instead of four.
> I have scheduled a follow up with OB to talk over this test result in the first week of january. My ultrasound is not scheduled for the end of January, but really after this news today, I'm OK to wait. I'm glad now dh and I decided to take a few months off.. def think that was the right decision to make at this time anyhow. :(
> Its depressing but honestly I have three beautiful children and if it's not meant to be, we would be so happy to just have our three sons.
> I'd like to talk over with dr in january and see where to go from there.

aw hun. I'm sorry you had to go through that. I personally have not experienced this but it sounds awful =( hope your feeling better soon. please don't worry about age and eggs, I know lots of women who are 35 + with no issue getting pregnant. I sometimes wish doctors wouldn't say that to women just because it adds more stress in my opinion. wishing you all the best lovely. we're all here if you need to chat =) xxxx


----------



## ciz

Bella_lor said:


> Hi! I've been trying to conceive after a miscarriage in july. I had a wonky cycle last month where I was 24 days late!! My phone broke and all my data on my ovulation and period apps were erased :( so I have no idea when I ovulated and can't remember the exact da I got my period last month. But something feels different about this cycle and I think it's very possible I could be expecting! My newest symptom is smells have been irritating me. Which was my main symptom my first pregnancy! I'm holding back from testing for about another week. Hoping and praying you all get bfps soon!!!

lots of luck hun =) xx



TexasRider said:


> Well whatever "period" I had for the last four days is gone now. I read about clomid making your lining thin so maybe that's what happened? Either way I'm getting back into the BD game and I will keep temping and such until my appointment next week and see what he suggests. I guess I need to go get some more OPK's. I think I'm almost out

got to love periods. mine seem to have gotten heavier since trying very odd. but anyway lots of luck hun xx



Conundrum said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a nice day.
> 
> TeX I hope you get some answers soon hon :hugs:
> 
> CD 25, 10dpo and today was the start of my four day range of AF. Negative so far on IC, but still holding onto a little hope as this TWW has been one that has the symptom spotter in me dancing. Babydust to those waiting to test, fx for those O'ing or about to O.

fx for you hun xx


----------



## TexasRider

Bah! My temps are so high.... I have no clue what is going on.... Only a few more days until my doctor appointment... Thank God!


----------



## ciz

so afm... I think maybe my body is gearing up no sign of ewcm yet but starting to feel niggles around the ovaries. so I'm hoping its close. not using opks this time just keeping to bding every other day and taking these tablets everyday seems to be working so far =) feel a heck of lot less stressed this month. dunno if its these tablets but having some seriously vivid crazy dreams lately. x


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> Bah! My temps are so high.... I have no clue what is going on.... Only a few more days until my doctor appointment... Thank God!

out of curiosity have you done a preg test since your period? I don't want to get your hopes up but my mum when preg with me had period for 4 months but she said they weren't like her normal periods xx


----------



## TexasRider

ciz said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Bah! My temps are so high.... I have no clue what is going on.... Only a few more days until my doctor appointment... Thank God!
> 
> out of curiosity have you done a preg test since your period? I don't want to get your hopes up but my mum when preg with me had period for 4 months but she said they weren't like her normal periods xxClick to expand...

I have they were bfn so white there wasn't even a shadow of a line. That was my first idea as well. But sadly no I am not. I'm just messed up... Sigh


----------



## trixiesmith

well af was here when I woke up this morning. I'm so glad because that means I don't have to reschedule my doctors appointment next week.


----------



## campn

Drum- I've been great, luckily the month of December is jolly and full of fun things to do, like baking cookies and singing carols with my son so that really has distracted me from TTC!! How are you!? How is your DD!?


I hope you all have been great!


----------



## beemeck

hiiiiiii girls!

ugh - remind me to never be this busy ever .... especially during O time :dohh::nope::sleep:

I hate being away so long because I really want to keep up! but I've been keeping up on my phone and don't think I've missed anything :hugs: 

angel - CONGRATS!!!!! woohoo - happy and healthy 9 months to you mommy! is this your first?

smille - wow I can't believe your docs got it so wrong with that progesterone test. :dohh: obv it would turn out that way if you O late! hope you are doing well :hugs:

ciz- hopefully you will O a little earlier this month.... FX! 

trix - so sorry about AF :( Day 1 is always the worst for me so I'm sending you massive, massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

texas - my temps have been doing that lately too. the past 2 months my pre-O temps have gone much higher than normal. So I'm def anxious for you to have your appt too so I can see what they say! GL - it's almost here :happydance:

camp - hiiiiii!!! I miss you! Sorry I've been so MIA. I hope you are doing well and getting ready for O time. can this cycle be our cycle now?? pretty, pretty please???? :haha:

bella - welcome! GL and keep us posted!

jitters - are you here? what ever happened with your test?!

ajr - good luck to you and I am glad you are in good hands with the docs!

I'm sure I've missed a ton of you but I will repost when I can! It's been getting too quiet on here and it's making me sad! 

too much to update on my end, but no real news. Had my acupuncture appt last Friday. it was really relaxing. She didn't recommend another appt until next month if necessary because according to chinese medicine and it's techniques - I'm "super healthy". 

I broke my thermometer last week. Keep it under my pillow and when I washed the sheets it was in there. ugh. so this past week I've been using my old one that's pretty unreliable. my new one came last night so the point is I don't know if I've O'ed yet or not. Either today or tomorrow. my opk was positive yesterday but I kinda felt like I was O'ing yesterday so maybe I caught the tail end of my surge. either way it doesn't matter - we are BDing every day again this month since every other day didn't give us any better luck. rather not miss it. man is it exhausting. As you know, O week is NOT my fun week :nope: and now I'm just sore. :dohh:

not feeling optimistic for this cycle - I've just been too busy and stressed and SO has said that his "deposits" haven't been that great or plentiful. we are just doing too much and I'm mad at myself for scheduling so much around this time. oh well. 

miss all of you ladies and hope that things continue to calm down and I can be more present on here because you all keep me sane <3


----------



## beemeck

drum! how could I forget about you!?!? so excited to see what the next couple of days bring for you - I think you are totally due to be our next BFP :happydance: FX! :hugs:

Mommy- I'm guessing girl!!

jgo - how are you?!

wanna - HOW did I forget this?! I squealed OUT LOUD when I read your update! two babies eeeeeeeeeek!!!! so, so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn We're really good, still waiting on my neice to show. They wanted to take her at 35 weeks due to Jacobsen's but since her weight scans looked good she gets to wait until the 29th. Shy is going through the 'mine' phase, lol. I am glad your holiday is going well, and you get a ttc break. 

Bee lol no worries. Hope you get a relaxing break. Fx that a crazy cycle means a stubborn bean to come.

Thank you all ladies.


----------



## jGo_18

beemeck said:


> drum! how could I forget about you!?!? so excited to see what the next couple of days bring for you - I think you are totally due to be our next BFP :happydance: FX! :hugs:
> 
> ajr - I'm guessing girl!!
> 
> jgo - how are you?!
> 
> wanna - HOW did I forget this?! I squealed OUT LOUD when I read your update! two babies eeeeeeeeeek!!!! so, so excited for you!!!!!!

i'm good, bee! doc ordered a "dating" scan for tomorrow... because they want to go off my lmp, but i know when i ovulated and the dates don't line up with theirs... haha i kind of insisted they were wrong so i think they're trying to prove me wrong. but no matter, i get to see the little bean long before i thought i would! i'm happy for the chance for some reassurance. nervous too tho...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck tomorrow jGo, it will be wonderful! Xx

I have my scan tomorrow and I am so nervous. Hoping and praying that little bean is still okay. Xx


----------



## beemeck

great news ladies! so glad you got in sooner jgo :) They kinda rolled their eyes during my last pregnancy when I was going by O date instead of lmp but it was only 3 days different so it didn't really matter for me...

excited for you both! it's totally normal to feel nervous. can't wait to see pics of your little beanies :)


----------



## Smille24

Jgo and teeny- how exciting! You both get to see your little beans!!

Bee- I hope the acupuncture works this cycle!

I'm pretty much over the fact that they messed up with my progesterone test. It'll just be something else I bring up. I'm confident that I'm 3dpo. A few days ago I had a ton of ewcm so I did an opk and it was positive. It's so hard to give up on trying. I keep hoping that bc his numbers are a ton better that it'll get a bfp this month.


----------



## jGo_18

everything crossed for you, smille!


----------



## ajr1990

beemeck said:


> not feeling optimistic for this cycle - I've just been too busy and stressed and SO has said that his "deposits" haven't been that great or plentiful. we are just doing too much and I'm mad at myself for scheduling so much around this time. oh well.

this is why I need to sit out a month or two.. other then whatever medical things might be going on.. my relationship with dh really needs to be first over anything else.


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck at your scans jGo and teeny weeny! Can't wait to see pictures!

Smille: I hope you caught that egg and that the TWW races by for you!! 

1dpo here *yawn* hope the TWW flies with Christmas.

Anyone else testing Christmas Day? I'll be 10dpo, so still too early, but how could I resist?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

beemeck said:


> drum! how could I forget about you!?!? so excited to see what the next couple of days bring for you - I think you are totally due to be our next BFP :happydance: FX! :hugs:
> 
> Mommy- I'm guessing girl!!
> 
> jgo - how are you?!
> 
> wanna - HOW did I forget this?! I squealed OUT LOUD when I read your update! two babies eeeeeeeeeek!!!! so, so excited for you!!!!!!

Haha thank you darling :hugs: I am still in such shock! Can't believe it! Can hardly believe I ever fell pregnant let alone with two :cloud9:

I'm glad to hear you're good, if really busy. I have felt exactly the same - it's been such an insane month already with too many social occasions and too many things to do! I hope you get to relax over Christmas. I am also so pleased to hear you enjoyed accupuncture! I have heard amazing things about it. Not long and we are going to hear of your BFP - I am beyond sure. 

J and weeny, you will both be absolutely fine and full of excitement and relief as soon as you've had your scans. All will be perfect! Can't wait to see pics.

Smille, best of luck to you. You can't argue with ewcm and a positive OPK. The fact your OH's numbers increased so well is only a very very positive thing for you! Will be keeping everything crossed this is it for you. 

Ajr, I totally understand your need to have to sit out for a couple of months and have some relax time. TTC can be maddening. Your sense of calm and happiness is important and has to be put first. Wishing you luck.

Good luck ladies. I just know that number is going to keep rising over Christmas! Lots of holiday babies are gonna make themselves known :)


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Good luck at your scans jGo and teeny weeny! Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Smille: I hope you caught that egg and that the TWW races by for you!!
> 
> 1dpo here *yawn* hope the TWW flies with Christmas.
> 
> Anyone else testing Christmas Day? I'll be 10dpo, so still too early, but how could I resist?


Fx I'll be ovulating around then haha so wishing you lots of Christmas baby dust for that bfp x


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel will keep everything crossed for a nice Christmas BFP. 

Ajr I hope everything works out soon for you, you're in my thoughts.

Smille There is always a chance so FX, sending babydust your way.

Teeny and Jgo good luck on the scans girls. If you have the time please send some pictures our way. Congrats again ladies.


Well broke down and picked up frer pack. 2hr hold and both hubby and I see a very faint squinter. Sorry in advance for the quality this tablet has a horrible picture but wanted to see if anyone sees anything.
https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/IMG_20151216_133534_zpsih78ptar.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Conundrum, I think this could be the start of your BFP. FX'd for a darkening line. Xx


----------



## ciz

I feel my eyes being drawn to a squinter =)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: Missing you all! Sorry I haven't been around much but, I am finally caught up with the thread.

First off, SO HAPPY to see that number rise and congrats on the TWO BFP's Ksquared and Angel!!! Hoping to see a lot more over the next week or so, I feel that surge coming.

Campn, cycle buddy how are you? How is your sister?

ajr :hugs: to you. I'm sorry for the bad news, I just know you'll have that miracle baby though.

jGo and teeny, can't wait to see those scan pics tomorrow. Glad you got in sooner jGo!!!

Wanna TWO!!! That's amazing and I'm so happy for you, congrats.

Me: Still doing some recovering. Still feeling decent, the bleeding this weekend got a little heavy and I was concerned but, I realized I probably did too much and just needed to rest. Since then, the cramps have subsided and the bleeding goes from hardly there to a light flow. I have my follow-up appt with my doctor on NYE morning. Hoping all is good and I can look forward to TTC again in the future. On a funny note, I'm thinking OH is hoping for the green light for sex since by then I'm sure he'll be ready lol :winkwink: I can't believe Christmas is a week away but, I am proud of myself that mostly (98%) of my Christmas shopping is done. Now to just find time to wrap it all lol.

I promise I'll still be stalking around here and I hope to be back to TTC sooner than later.


----------



## jGo_18

i think i see it drum!


----------



## Smille24

Drum I think I see something too! Are you testing in the am?


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks ladies trying not to get too excited.

Smille the frer pack I got was the confirm pack. A flat frer and the digital to confirm. As Friday is the latest AF comes I will be waiting until then unless we cave. Very high possibility. :haha:.


----------



## campn

Drum- the quality of the picture isn't great but I'm pretty sure I see a start of something! Can't wait to see your next test! 

TTC- glad to see an update from you, hoping you join us soon! I'm also mostly done with my Christmas shopping, just need a couple more gifts. Can't believe how fast this month is going by. My sister is doing good, her betas are great but she's still terrified of losing this one too. I can understand that.

Bee- YAY you're back! I missed you! I looked at your chart and thought you ovulated yesterday!? Your temp today looks pretty high! Fx this is your month, you've waited long enough! Glad the acupuncturist thinks you're super healthy that's a great start! 

AFM-CD12 and it's going by super slow... I'm honestly running out of patience with this TTC stuff, just not as motivated anymore. Like can it happen already!?


----------



## peanutmomma

sorry, I can't see anything ther Dru. of course I don't have great vision at the moment.
Hello, this is my second time on this site for TWW. Last time was in February 2013 when I was indeed pregnant with my now 2 year old daughter. I just knew it. I felt that my time had finally come to be a momma. She was an ok pregnancy. Though I was a type 1 diabetic and having her via c-section as my kidneys failed. She was 4 weeks early and healthy as a fox. I wound up on Dialysis a few months later and well, I am happy to say I received a kidney/ Pancreas transplant in July of this year 2015. I just had my 4 month check up and was given clear to try for another baby if we wanted to. As a matter of fact they warn women after transplant with kidneys that they become really fertile. So, That was last Friday and well, we had sex on Sunday. Has been a couple months as we have a 2 year old shadow whom won't even let me go potty with out her. And I later was looking at my calanders as we discussed maybe next year tryi9ng again... well, I believe I O on Sunday. today 3DPO I have very watery CM. Usually after O it is dry til day before AF anf then it is barely. Only thing is I don't know what to think as I feel fatigued and crampy already. No reason for that yet whether AF or not. I was told by Gyno that since I have been pregnant before if I was to get pregnant again I may feel symptoms sooner. But this soon? I know when I was pregnant with Daughter I was nauseated and fatigued a week after conception. Thought I was just sick then a week later BFP. 
So thats my story Can I join you ladies for good luck and companionship?


----------



## Smille24

Peanut- :wave: hello and welcome! 

Campn- I hear you. I'm starting to dread my fertile weeks. This cycle we bd'd but I wasn't forcing it bc I'm wasn't emotionally there and dh threw out his back somehow. He's doing much better now. The one night felt like I was doing an 80 yr old man bc all I could smell was bengay...total turn off lol.

Drum- are you having any symptoms? Stay strong and wait a couple of days so you get an accurate reading. I really hope this is it for you.

Ttc- I am so glad you're doing ok and hope the bleeding stops soon. My dh really struggled from abstaining from sex, but it was drs orders. We're almost done with our Christmas shopping, but it's hard when no one gives ideas. This weekend dd and I are starting cookies. She loves to bake.


----------



## squirrel.

Conundrum: I really think I see something there!! Really hope this is your BFP!


----------



## campn

Peanut- What a story! You and your DD sound like such mighty fighters! I have a sweet spot for transplant patients as my dad has received a liver and a kidney transplant over the past 6 years. I'm so glad to hear you're doing good and was giving the clear on trying again, fx these symptoms are legit and that you get your BFP late next week!


----------



## Conundrum

Peanut no worries, thank you for looking! Welcome, plenty of support to be had here, these ladies are absolutely wonderful. FX for you next week, what an amazing story.

Campn sending O vibes girl. Really hope this is your cycle.

Smille Thank you it means alot. Symptoms so far are cough, sinuses, some nausea creamy cm, fatigue and CP has been staying high for a few days which is new. Tmi but it usually drops and starts to open before AF. The only thing changing is soft to firm daily. Have no idea if that last one is but it is new so exciting lol. 

Squirrel thank you!


----------



## trixiesmith

I think I see it drum! Fx this is it for you!


----------



## Smille24

Sounds promising drum!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> drum! how could I forget about you!?!? so excited to see what the next couple of days bring for you - I think you are totally due to be our next BFP :happydance: FX! :hugs:
> 
> Mommy- I'm guessing girl!!
> 
> jgo - how are you?!
> 
> wanna - HOW did I forget this?! I squealed OUT LOUD when I read your update! two babies eeeeeeeeeek!!!! so, so excited for you!!!!!!

everyone is guessing girl this time minus family- they say boy. last time, everyone guessed boy minus my family who guessed girl. family was right last time! i'm hoping girl! but will be happy with either. I'm sorry you're so stressed and busy hun, i hope you are staying sane!



jGo_18 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> drum! how could I forget about you!?!? so excited to see what the next couple of days bring for you - I think you are totally due to be our next BFP :happydance: FX! :hugs:
> 
> ajr - I'm guessing girl!!
> 
> jgo - how are you?!
> 
> wanna - HOW did I forget this?! I squealed OUT LOUD when I read your update! two babies eeeeeeeeeek!!!! so, so excited for you!!!!!!
> 
> i'm good, bee! doc ordered a "dating" scan for tomorrow... because they want to go off my lmp, but i know when i ovulated and the dates don't line up with theirs... haha i kind of insisted they were wrong so i think they're trying to prove me wrong. but no matter, i get to see the little bean long before i thought i would! i'm happy for the chance for some reassurance. nervous too tho...Click to expand...


ugh i went through this with my drs. (both pregnancies) they didn't believe me with my O date. didn't help that dd was measuring one week ahead at our 12 week scan. So, they didn't believe me. However, she came on the duedate ff gave me- and proved them wrong. ha! this one, they measured and found out it was growing a week behind what they thought- and only 2 days different than the date i gave them. HA! i hope you prove them wrong !



Teeny Weeny said:


> Good luck tomorrow jGo, it will be wonderful! Xx
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and I am so nervous. Hoping and praying that little bean is still okay. Xx

good luck teeny! it's gonna go great!!!!



Smille24 said:


> Jgo and teeny- how exciting! You both get to see your little beans!!
> 
> Bee- I hope the acupuncture works this cycle!
> 
> I'm pretty much over the fact that they messed up with my progesterone test. It'll just be something else I bring up. I'm confident that I'm 3dpo. A few days ago I had a ton of ewcm so I did an opk and it was positive. It's so hard to give up on trying. I keep hoping that bc his numbers are a ton better that it'll get a bfp this month.

thinking of you hun!





connundrum where's todays test hmmmmmm?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Baby was perfect today. All wriggly and beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## TexasRider

I'm really thinking about changing data on my chart for my "period" to be spotting. It wasn't really much red and I only used like one tampon a day and it never was very full when I changed them Plus my temps are still pretty high. They only went low for like 4 days... Thank goodness I have an appointment Tuesday with the OB. Im ready for some answers and a solution to this problem.


----------



## jGo_18

Teeny Weeny said:


> Baby was perfect today. All wriggly and beautiful. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 917941

so cute!!! glad all is well =)

i still have a few hours wait for mine... trying to just focus on positive thoughts and being excited to see the little gummy bear!


----------



## TexasRider

Jgo I can't wait to see your precious little one. I'm sure all is fine. 

Teeny- such a cute little baby!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so glad teeny! you're now my due date buddy :)


----------



## peanutmomma

So, today I feel gross. I have a headache, bloated, sore nipples, pelvic area crampy on both sides and so s o sleepy.


----------



## Smille24

Teeny- how adorable! Time sure does fly!

Jgo- I'm excited to see yours hun!


----------



## jGo_18

Scan went great! Thank god. 
Measuring two days ahead so 8wks 2 days with a heart rate of 170 :)
The circle to the left is the yolk sac, then moving right it's the rump up to the head.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Smille24

Yay jgo! I'm glad the scan went well!


----------



## campn

Super adorable little bean! What did the donor say when he found out!? I bet he's so proud!


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> Super adorable little bean! What did the donor say when he found out!? I bet he's so proud!

thanks! he was very sweet and VERY excited for us =) and i'm sure a bit relieved that he's now off duty ;) i'm just dying to know if the little one inherited his gorgeous curls!


----------



## Conundrum

Beautiful scans! I am thinking you both will be team pink soon. Thank you both for the pictures.

Tested today on cheapie and another super squinter. Will be using the frer tomorrow so will see how it goes. Tomorrow's last day before I'm officially late. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ciz

Beautiful scans ladies.

Afm.... looks like my ewcm is starting fx it's not gonna be a repeat of last cycle and ov on time. I'm feeling lots of pinches right and left side mainly right with it aching my hip alittle. So keep those fingers crossed for me ladies x


----------



## Conundrum

Ciz GL! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## campn

jGo- oh I bet he's kinda sad he won't have any "excuse" to make deposits anymore! Fx for super cute baby curls! 

Drum- So excited for yo! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## Trr

Drum- also looking for forward to your test tomorrow. 

Jgo- such a little cutie already. Looking forward to seeing more. 

Af is just finishing up so we are BDing starting tomorrow. Trying out the SMEP over the holidays. Hoping to o in a week. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Drum- also looking for forward to your test tomorrow.
> 
> Jgo- such a little cutie already. Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Af is just finishing up so we are BDing starting tomorrow. Trying out the SMEP over the holidays. Hoping to o in a week. Hope everyone is well.

Love the new avatar! You've the prettiest eyes!


----------



## Trr

Thanks campn! My DH says that he hopes our babies get them too. I agree.

I have been lurking in the background for a few days but I guess I'm starting back up with the BDing and poas. I feel like I am extremely lucky that I have a 26 day cycle so I don't have a crazy amount of waiting to do.


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Thanks campn! My DH says that he hopes our babies get them too. I agree.
> 
> I have been lurking in the background for a few days but I guess I'm starting back up with the BDing and poas. I feel like I am extremely lucky that I have a 26 day cycle so I don't have a crazy amount of waiting to do.

That's definitely lucky! My cycles are 33-34 days and I don't ovulate until CD20 most cycles, so for a while there I even forget we are ttcing! :p


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Thanks campn! My DH says that he hopes our babies get them too. I agree.
> 
> I have been lurking in the background for a few days but I guess I'm starting back up with the BDing and poas. I feel like I am extremely lucky that I have a 26 day cycle so I don't have a crazy amount of waiting to do.
> 
> That's definitely lucky! My cycles are 33-34 days and I don't ovulate until CD20 most cycles, so for a while there I even forget we are ttcing! :pClick to expand...

As long as things stay at 26 days for me, we should have similar dpos. Tww buddies :)


----------



## campn

Trr- Woohoo! Really hoping this cycle is it for so many on here, it's been tough these past few months. Someone on my Facebook just announced she's expecting in July, we were both pregnant with our boys at the same time so I feel left out this time. I feel like once we are trying, pregnancy announcements don't help the waiting :p


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news and scan picture jGo. So pleased all is well. Xx

Trr and Campn, FX'd this is your month. Good luck with the SMEP Trr. I have heard great things about it. Xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Jgo, what a beautiful bean! So happy all was well.


----------



## TexasRider

Changed my chart again. I decided that what I had wasn't really my period. My temp keeps on going higher and higher. Im not pregnant I know that. All my tests have been bfn. Tuesday can't get here fast enough


----------



## trixiesmith

Beautiful scans teeny and jgo! 

Good luck ciz!


----------



## mommyxofxone

druuuuum wheres your testtttttt :test:


----------



## campn

Bee if you're watching, you like totally got your CHS today! Woohoo! Hopefully there's one plumb fertilized egg traveling down to your uterus now! Got everything tightly crossed for you <3


----------



## beemeck

thanks camp!! you are so sweet :) I'm always lurking but mostly (as of late) things are so hectic that I'm all over the place. dealing with a crisis at work today :dohh: it seems never ending right now! 

but yes - hurray for CH! temp was exceptionally high today, but I woke up an hour later than normal so that's prob why. almost time for the BDing to commence for you!

drum - girrrrrrrl where is that test?! 

ciz - fingers are so crossed for you! early o, early, o (I'm chanting that for you too!)

jgo and teeny - LOVING the scans! it's crazy how cute a little fetus can be when TTC :haha:

trr - you are just chugging along here. time to take advantage of being more fertile after a loss - this is so going to be your month! 

squirrel - hi! I realized I forgot about you last time since you weren't around as much. But we are almost cycle buddies. how is TWW treating you? hope all is well and that it's your month! acupuncture went really well (you had said you might be interested). was super relaxing. It's also expensive here but I was surprised that she thought once a month (before O) would suffice so when I thought about it, not a bad expense at all. If it were more often it might be...


----------



## beemeck

texas - Tuesday cannot come soon enough for you. Hoping you get good news and that they can help you very quickly with whatever it is that is going on. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## beemeck

peanut - I keep forgetting to welcome you! how are you feeling today? and omg that new pic - what an extremely adorable peanut you have!! 

smille - how are you? have you confirmed O??


----------



## Trr

And how are you, Bee?


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> peanut - I keep forgetting to welcome you! how are you feeling today? and omg that new pic - what an extremely adorable peanut you have!!
> 
> smille - how are you? have you confirmed O??

Yes, I am pretty sure I o'd. I had positive opks followed with O pain and ff gave me CH's. I'm 5dpo, however my temps are really wacky this cycle. Probably bc one night it's warm and the next freezing. This weather is so wacky. I'm done temping this month bc it's just added stress. I'm in the process of baking Christmas cookies.


----------



## beemeck

that's right smille - we are neighbors! it's been so crazy here for sure. freezing now - spring time again by xmas :wacko: we are almost cycle buddies too - I'm just 2 days behind :happydance: what ever happened to lauren?? I got so busy after she said she was from Pitt too I never responded.... hmmm. I'll PM her. 

trr - thanks for asking :hugs: loving the new pic - now I get to really envision your baby since I have both pieces of the puzzle (assuming that's DH :haha:). I am well. Really just so crazy busy - it's terrible. I haven't been home all week. Was supposed to be home all weekend getting ready for our holiday party, but my best friend's dad passed last night and I will now be heading up to Rochester. can't catch a break, but obv this is a reminder that things can be way worse. I've already lost my father, but losing someone else would just be horrific. I've been dreading my upcoming due date (1o days, eek!) but maybe this was a nice reminder that things can always, always be worse. trying to stay positive as it approaches. haven't been obsessing over ttc. I'll never be one of those people who doesn't "try" and then gets pregnant, but we didn't BD the last fertile day of my window and I had wanted to. Just didn't have it in me. But maybe it's the closest thing I'll get to "not trying". AF due 2 days after the EDD, so hopefully I won't get hit doubly hard....:shrug: xoxo


----------



## Smille24

I was wondering the same thing. Last she posted she was going through testing and would have an answer within a month.

I cannot believe our follow up appt is in 10 days. I am extremely nervous, but hopeful that they'll help us. I want to test prior to the appt, but I highly doubt it'll be anything other than a bfn.


----------



## Conundrum

Well ladies test from this morning was negative. I called the doctor and due to the fact of mid-cycle bleeding my appointment will be moved up to the 7th. Thank you all for sticking by me during this time, I really cappreciate this.

GL and babydust ladies


----------



## beemeck

so sorry drum but am glad that your appt is moved up and in fact just around the corner by the time the holidays fly by! will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## campn

So sorry drum :( but you're still not out until AF shows. Glad they moved your appointment forward, bleeding mid cycle may be hormonal imbalance and maybe once this is taken care of you'll fall prego right away!


----------



## Smille24

So sorry drum :hugs:. I hope they can give you answers.


----------



## Conundrum

Bee thank you. Really nervous but happy that something will be done. Congrats on the crosshairs, will be cheering for you!

Campn The witch still is not here but I am just ready for this appointment. Hope everything is good with you. Will be sending babydust your way

Smille thank you :hugs:


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Last she posted she was going through testing and would have an answer within a month.
> 
> I cannot believe our follow up appt is in 10 days. I am extremely nervous, but hopeful that they'll help us. I want to test prior to the appt, but I highly doubt it'll be anything other than a bfn.

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. Honestly wanted to take a step back from the forum because I was getting too worked up over reading too much, driving myself crazy, and feeling like a failure. I've stopped using Facebook for the same reasons - too many people's kids and pregnancy announcements - just depresses me. Anyway I saw this randomly in my email notification and thought, "they couldn't be possibly be referring to ME" and sure enough, you were. It makes me feel so good knowing others, especially complete strangers, care enough to wonder about my well-being...so thank you so much. It really made my day.:hugs:

So...update in order I guess! The first thing was my doctor looked at my summer bloodwork at that appointment and saw my FSH level was 25. Apparently that is like the level of a menopausal woman (according to my googling...) and indicated "diminished ovarian reserve." Strange, since I'm 34 (not really young, but not terrible I guess). So he retested me for that and other things on day 3 of my period (which was last Saturday). This time, it came back 12.8. Still not great, and still indicates "diminished ovarian reserve" but I don't think it's a death sentence at least..... Monday, DH submitted his semen analysis. No word on that yet......Yesterday, I took the day off to get the HSG procedure done at the hospital. I was dreading it so much, almost didn't go, but my husband, always the logical one, said "get out of bed and just do it." Ironically, the PA who was supposed to do it was delivering a baby, so I had to wait over an hour after my scheduled time. The tech was so nice and checking on me and kept saying things like "that's going to be you next year!" Anyway, the procedure was literally like nothing. No pain, cramping, or anything like they were preparing me for. So easy. They had the screen next to me, and when they injected the dye, I could see my "insides". Great news is that everything was clear and good and healthy. The PA and the tech were both very encouraging. The PA said don't be surprised if you get pregnant in the next month or so - that the procedure seems to clean out the tubes and help with getting pregnant - that 4 people he did last year to got pregnant soon after the test. Let's hope! I was so relieved that went well. So, the last thing is to get one more blood test on Dec. 30, and then we should know more. When I told him about my FSH level, he didn't seem concerned. He said they'll probably end up putting me on Chlomid and joked that I'll end up with twins. haha wouldn't that be a kicker? Anyway, I'm feeling a lot more positive now that the tests are over and I'm taking steps to get answers. I'll keep you posted once I know more. In the meantime, Ov date is soon approaching, so next week and up to about Christmas day (predicted Ov date), we'll be getting busy! I'd so love for this to happen without medical interventions, but if we have to, so be it. We are lucky to live in a time with such great medicine and doctors. 

Thank you all for your concern. How bout the rest of you? I thought someone else was waiting for similar test results??


----------



## peanutmomma

I just don't remember what it was like when I was pregnant with DD. I just thought I had come down with something. I am getting those uncomfortable twinges I usually get just before AF comes. The difference is that I am getting them 9 days sooner than usual. But, I have been told that sometimes it can take a few months for hormones to regualte again after a transplant. But, I have been pretty normal/regular since transplant in July. 
And, I was talking with DH this morning and asked if we could have another child. He said that he would love to have a child in the next year. So, we are going out of state to my sisters for Christmas. When we get back, if no AF I suppose I will test. Its too early to tell anything as I just O on Sunday so there is no way of telling for sure yet


----------



## campn

Lauren- I'm glad things are looking up and hope you get great news on your DH semen analysis. My sister also said the hsg didn't hurt at all, so I guess it either really hurts or nothing at all? I assume it hurts more if it's blocked. 

AFM- My OPKS are far from positive still ugh, CD14 so I guess I should get used to that now that I've been charting for a while. Earliest positive opk I got was CD19. 

But we did manage to get pictures with Santa! This always terrifies me, crowds and my kid standing in long line where all hell could break loose. Last years picture was so bad, DS was bawling his eyes in it, this year he smiled a silly smile but that's just his character I guess.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Trr

Campn- love the picture. Can't wait to be able to do that with my LO. You have an adorable family


----------



## TexasRider

I feel miserable... Apparently I am coming down with something.. Fever, body aches, chills and stomach issues... Plus I've got a cough coming on... Bet I have the flu.... Ugh I don't have time to get sick. It's too close to Christmas!!


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. Last she posted she was going through testing and would have an answer within a month.
> 
> I cannot believe our follow up appt is in 10 days. I am extremely nervous, but hopeful that they'll help us. I want to test prior to the appt, but I highly doubt it'll be anything other than a bfn.
> 
> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. Honestly wanted to take a step back from the forum because I was getting too worked up over reading too much, driving myself crazy, and feeling like a failure. I've stopped using Facebook for the same reasons - too many people's kids and pregnancy announcements - just depresses me. Anyway I saw this randomly in my email notification and thought, "they couldn't be possibly be referring to ME" and sure enough, you were. It makes me feel so good knowing others, especially complete strangers, care enough to wonder about my well-being...so thank you so much. It really made my day.:hugs:
> 
> So...update in order I guess! The first thing was my doctor looked at my summer bloodwork at that appointment and saw my FSH level was 25. Apparently that is like the level of a menopausal woman (according to my googling...) and indicated "diminished ovarian reserve." Strange, since I'm 34 (not really young, but not terrible I guess). So he retested me for that and other things on day 3 of my period (which was last Saturday). This time, it came back 12.8. Still not great, and still indicates "diminished ovarian reserve" but I don't think it's a death sentence at least..... Monday, DH submitted his semen analysis. No word on that yet......Yesterday, I took the day off to get the HSG procedure done at the hospital. I was dreading it so much, almost didn't go, but my husband, always the logical one, said "get out of bed and just do it." Ironically, the PA who was supposed to do it was delivering a baby, so I had to wait over an hour after my scheduled time. The tech was so nice and checking on me and kept saying things like "that's going to be you next year!" Anyway, the procedure was literally like nothing. No pain, cramping, or anything like they were preparing me for. So easy. They had the screen next to me, and when they injected the dye, I could see my "insides". Great news is that everything was clear and good and healthy. The PA and the tech were both very encouraging. The PA said don't be surprised if you get pregnant in the next month or so - that the procedure seems to clean out the tubes and help with getting pregnant - that 4 people he did last year to got pregnant soon after the test. Let's hope! I was so relieved that went well. So, the last thing is to get one more blood test on Dec. 30, and then we should know more. When I told him about my FSH level, he didn't seem concerned. He said they'll probably end up putting me on Chlomid and joked that I'll end up with twins. haha wouldn't that be a kicker? Anyway, I'm feeling a lot more positive now that the tests are over and I'm taking steps to get answers. I'll keep you posted once I know more. In the meantime, Ov date is soon approaching, so next week and up to about Christmas day (predicted Ov date), we'll be getting busy! I'd so love for this to happen without medical interventions, but if we have to, so be it. We are lucky to live in a time with such great medicine and doctors.
> 
> Thank you all for your concern. How bout the rest of you? I thought someone else was waiting for similar test results??Click to expand...

I am so glad that everything went well!!! I feel the same way, if it take a little bit of science then so be it. It takes a while for the SA results. Idk why as they were so quick with the other results. It sounds like there are no major concerns, so hopefully it'll be an easy fix. Fxd you see a bfp this cycle!

We go on the 28th for our follow up. We've gotten all of our results, but have no idea where to go from there. I'm hoping I see a bfp this cycle since I heard the same thing regarding the hsg.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- you have a gorgeous family! 

Texas- when is the last time you tested? Your temps are definitely off for having af or whatever that was.


----------



## campn

Trr- I've no doubt in my mind you'd get the same picture next Christmas with a little baby (or two!) and I'll remind you of telling you this in one of the baby forums on here. The baby with the hypnotizing eyes. *heart eyes for dayzzz*

Smille- Thank you hun! DH looks way more excited about Santa than all the kids in the world combined!


----------



## ksquared726

Texas - I wonder if that AF/spotting was from ovulation and you're in the middle of your tww now? Your recent temps definitely look like a post-O rise!

I've got my fingers crossed so hard for all of you ladies! Can't wait to see more bfps from this wonderful group.


----------



## Smille24

I agree with K. It is completely possible to have a really late O. It happened to me a couple of cycles ago.


----------



## peanutmomma

so, no headache thus far today. Boobs still heavy, still feel bloated and fullness. lower back hurting more, and today is FIL birthday and he asked us to make him chicken and biscuits. For those not in the US, our biscuits are savory not sweet. And well the thought made me gag. So, who knows maybe I am just coming down with a cold. I say just a cold as since I have like no immune system due to the anti=rejection drugs for the transplant a simple cold could be like severe flu for anyone else. 
8 day s til AF due. who knows


----------



## ksquared726

Fingers crossed, peanutmomma! This time I had nausea on 6dpo and then again daily beginning at 9dpo for several days straight. Not exactly food aversion, but it's possible to feel it early it seems. My first bfp I felt nothing different until 12dpo. Good luck!


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats ksquared. I know I've been MIA. Trying not to focus on ttc. I'm glad to see the BFP number had gone up! I know it will go up again before the end of the month!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I think I had food poisoning. I felt ok yesterday.. My stomach was definitely queasy though. I did actually test during my spotting and the preg test was negative and the OPK I took was darker but not really positive. Today when I took both tests neither one had a second line. Sooo maybe third time is a charm and I actually O'd. But I'm not holding my breath. I'm ready for my doctor appointment Tuesday. Hopefully my old doctor is open tmrw so I can get them to send my records over.. I forgot to go last week to sign a release.. Oops 

My temp is still very high. 98.44 it was high yesterday too but I didn't use it since I had ran fever Friday night into early saturday morning. But I guess saturdays temp wasn't a fluke if it was high again today.

I just want some answers and my real period to show up so I can get on with things.. Whatever my doctor suggests lol


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I really hope the dr can give you answers. It does look like you tried to O twice then maybe successfully O'd about a week ago.

Afm- I said I was giving up temping, but it has become my morning routine so it's extremely difficult to quit. My temps are hovering just above the coverline which is not normal for me. I keep using opks bc I'm so stressed that I didn't O. Prior to yesterday they have been very very faint. Yesterday's was much darker but still negative. I really think I need to stop doing this to myself bc I'm just creating a ton of added stress.


----------



## TexasRider

It doesn't bother me to temp. Honestly it is kind of a routine now. But like you I do find it frustrating when my temps don't seem to line up with what I think should be happening. Well IF I did O then my real period should be coming around Christmas.. Fun times and what a great Christmas present lol.


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> It doesn't bother me to temp. Honestly it is kind of a routine now. But like you I do find it frustrating when my temps don't seem to line up with what I think should be happening. Well IF I did O then my real period should be coming around Christmas.. Fun times and what a great Christmas present lol.

:hugs:. I like that temping confirms what my body is supposed to do, but after O I stress about every dip.


----------



## campn

Ladies I'm with you, I almost feel guilty if I don't temp, but it's also freeing when I don't, it's a weird thing to describe. I've been mostly good this cycle and haven't skipped any days, also my temps are less crazy. 

Smile- I'm with you! Getting darker OPKS but still negative. 

Trr- Where are you!? Also getting closer to O day!?


We BD yesterday but I didn't mark it on FF cause I'm not yet fertile, but I think if we go long without BD then the sperm I get when I O will be the old less healthy ones, does anyone else worry about that!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Ladies I'm with you, I almost feel guilty if I don't temp, but it's also freeing when I don't, it's a weird thing to describe. I've been mostly good this cycle and haven't skipped any days, also my temps are less crazy.
> 
> Smile- I'm with you! Getting darker OPKS but still negative.
> 
> Trr- Where are you!? Also getting closer to O day!?
> 
> 
> We BD yesterday but I didn't mark it on FF cause I'm not yet fertile, but I think if we go long without BD then the sperm I get when I O will be the old less healthy ones, does anyone else worry about that!?

Yes, I try to bd every few days even when there's no point bc waiting too long can cause them to be unhealthy. Great progression on them tests!

I'm 7dpo and usually I stop testing once O is confirmed, but my temps are flat lining above my coverline so I'm paranoid that I didn't O. My opks are dark (still negative), no fertile cm and my cervix is low and definitely closed. I need to stop worrying and believe in my body. I think all of these tests have given me doubts.


----------



## campn

Has it been unusually colder where you are? Cause today I read someone on BnB say that temps usually stay low if it gets cold suddenly! I've noticed mine are also lower than usual.


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> Ladies I'm with you, I almost feel guilty if I don't temp, but it's also freeing when I don't, it's a weird thing to describe. I've been mostly good this cycle and haven't skipped any days, also my temps are less crazy.
> 
> Smile- I'm with you! Getting darker OPKS but still negative.
> 
> Trr- Where are you!? Also getting closer to O day!?
> 
> 
> We BD yesterday but I didn't mark it on FF cause I'm not yet fertile, but I think if we go long without BD then the sperm I get when I O will be the old less healthy ones, does anyone else worry about that!?

I have made sure to "replenish the donation" on a regular basis before fertile week. Always at least once before the week we start trying.

Campn- my OPK looks like your bottom one so I guess I am gearing up for o day. Shouldn't be earlier then Friday but who knows. I hope it's not earlier then Friday because DH and I have Christmas and Boxing Day off together so hoping to make a Christmas baby :).


----------



## Trr

I am using my temps just to confirm o and to look for a triphasic chart. I just can't over analyze my chart on a daily basis anymore, it drives me nuts and I don't need to go any more crazy then I already am.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Has it been unusually colder where you are? Cause today I read someone on BnB say that temps usually stay low if it gets cold suddenly! I've noticed mine are also lower than usual.

Yes, I bet that's the reason. It went from 60° a week ago to really cold. Fri it started snowing. Now they're saying 65° this week :wacko:. I did another opk and it's definitely negative so I'm done, I should've trusted my body in the 1st place. Maybe due to Ohio's crazy weather my chart has gone crazy as well.


----------



## Hiker1

We got the DH's SA back...but I dont know what any of the numbers mean. Does anyone know what we should be looking for? What is "good" or "bad"??


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I've read some interesting articles recently about how it's not only down to sperm quality but also your body's reaction to sperm. So women who had sex every day had a much less aggressive immune response to sperm compared with women who had less frequent sex. Too much sex is bad for sperm and not enough means your body might treat them more aggressively as foreign objects. It seems we just can't win :) the advice seems to be every other day to get your body to stop fighting off sperm but also to give the sperm the best chance to develop. Those OPKs are looking good. Fingers crossed for you this month! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> We got the DH's SA back...but I dont know what any of the numbers mean. Does anyone know what we should be looking for? What is "good" or "bad"??

They should've included the normal range along with his numbers. I have an idea since my dh's 1st was bad.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Trr said:


> I am using my temps just to confirm o and to look for a triphasic chart. I just can't over analyze my chart on a daily basis anymore, it drives me nuts and I don't need to go any more crazy then I already am.

ah yes but i had triphasic charts and they meant nothing. It was the weird ones for me. Basically just depends on your personal body. you can't analyze the charts like that. i just used it to tell me when i o'd and kept temping to prove that the after temps don't mean a darn thing. you can see my chart on the front page of my journal actually i kept it to show.


----------



## Trr

mommyxofxone said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> I am using my temps just to confirm o and to look for a triphasic chart. I just can't over analyze my chart on a daily basis anymore, it drives me nuts and I don't need to go any more crazy then I already am.
> 
> ah yes but i had triphasic charts and they meant nothing. It was the weird ones for me. Basically just depends on your personal body. you can't analyze the charts like that. i just used it to tell me when i o'd and kept temping to prove that the after temps don't mean a darn thing. you can see my chart on the front page of my journal actually i kept it to show.Click to expand...

I haven't got a triphasic chart except when I was pregnant. I don't keep temping because I want to see a triphasic chart but it will be nice to see again. 

I temp so I know month to month what my body is doing. After my chemical my temps were very low post o I feel like I didn't o at all. It's all interesting to me.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so I have my dr apt tomorrow and I am hoping they do blood work etc. Not really sure what to expect. My temp is still fairly high. In fact if I put in a positive OPK test during the time I had my spotting then FF gives me crosshairs last Monday making today like 7dpo... Sigh it's all confusing. And since I actually did Bd on Monday i guess we have a decent shot at pregnancy if in fact I did ovulate...but at this point I just want some information and some solutions on how to fix it. If they do a progesterone test then it would show if i O'd or not so maybe he will.... 
I'm trying very hard to get into the Christmas spirit it just hasnt really hit me yet... And I have a 3 year old. We took her last night to look at Christmas lights and she really
Enjoyed it. So I am trying my hardest to get more cheery!


----------



## Smille24

Awe texas I'm sorry you're not cheery yet. It's very hard as an adult sometimes to get into the spirit with all of the prep. Try listening to Christmas music or work on a holiday craft with your dd. Good luck at your appt tomorrow. I'll be anxious to hear what the dr says!


----------



## TexasRider

It's just a rough time. My dad has been dead for 3 years he had a sudden heart attack and died on mothers day (my first Mother's Day. DD was 6 weeks old) then last year my aunt was shot and killed by her grandson around Christmas. And this year my grandma is very sick and dying. They are putting her on hospice and basically taking her home to die. Add in all the problems I am having with my cycles and needless to say I am struggling. It is getting better but I am just not there yet :)


----------



## Smille24

Wow I'm extremely sorry. Lots of hugs!


----------



## campn

Texas- I'm so sorry this time of year isn't the happiest for you, that's tough and I completely understand. I really have to work on my Christmas spirit to get into it, some years are better than others for sure. Decorating, burning Christmas candles and watching Christmas movies help a lot.

I hope they do your labs and see what's really going on. Your temp being high is a very good sign that it isn't a progesterone problem. Fx for you!


----------



## TexasRider

thanks everyone! I really am trying and hopefully it will turn up soon &#128516; I guess I am just anxious for this appointment tomorrow. I went by and signed a records release for my old OB so they could send my records and I hope they make it there by tomorrow afternoon. The lady said they may not but I hope so. I mean seriously it takes less than 15 minutes to fax over records... I used to work in a doctors office so I know how that goes. I've had to stop many a time and send records right then so maybe they will get it done..

I'm hoping my temp being high is a good sign. just have to wait one more day to hopefully be On the way to a solution!!


----------



## Hiker1

Texas, so sorry you are feeling so down. This must be a really rough time for you. Hang in there. I feel down as well. Didn't do an Xmas card or put up lights even. Still have my pumpkins out :( Just dont feel like celebrating much.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Lauren1228 said:
> 
> 
> We got the DH's SA back...but I dont know what any of the numbers mean. Does anyone know what we should be looking for? What is "good" or "bad"??
> 
> They should've included the normal range along with his numbers. I have an idea since my dh's 1st was bad.Click to expand...

So I looked again after your post, and sure enough they have the ranges (just wasn't as obviously written as I've seen on other bloodwork, etc. I've seen before). I could interpret them, but not enough to know what that means in terms of fertility. Luckily, my doctor called me at 7:30 this morning before I left for work, so I put him on speaker and DH and I listened to the interpretation together. So he kept saying how good everything looked from my HSG procedure, and for my husband's SA, that total number was really good, but the number of abnormal sperm were too high, and the number of normal ones were too low. AND the number of inactive was too many, and number of active were too few. I think that's what he said, my head was spinning. And he reiterated that my ovarian reserve is like that of a 40 year old. Despite all that he tried to be encouraging and say we still could get pregnant on our own. So he gave us the choice to either keep trying and give it another 6 months, or refer us to a Reproductive Endocrinologist. I got the number and made an appt for next Tuesday.

SO! I'm feeling a little weird about all this. Like this is totally a good thing because we are taking a step in the right direction, but also feeling hesitant, and having thoughts like "are we giving up too soon?" "Am I sure we've timed things well?" "Are we sure we can't do this on our own?" I dunno, I just feel like if I get pregnant by going to a fertility doctor that it's kind of cheating. Or, the thought of, are we not supposed to have kids? Is this a sign? Or are we jumping the gun to go to this doctor? But as much as I'd like to take more time on our own, I have to be realistic about my age and that I don't have all the time in the world. Is one year really long enough to try? Just lots of mixed feelings going on...In the meantime, I should be ovulating right around Xmas, so maybe this is our last shot on our own? I need a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren1228 said:
> 
> 
> We got the DH's SA back...but I dont know what any of the numbers mean. Does anyone know what we should be looking for? What is "good" or "bad"??
> 
> They should've included the normal range along with his numbers. I have an idea since my dh's 1st was bad.Click to expand...
> 
> So I looked again after your post, and sure enough they have the ranges (just wasn't as obviously written as I've seen on other bloodwork, etc. I've seen before). I could interpret them, but not enough to know what that means in terms of fertility. Luckily, my doctor called me at 7:30 this morning before I left for work, so I put him on speaker and DH and I listened to the interpretation together. So he kept saying how good everything looked from my HSG procedure, and for my husband's SA, that total number was really good, but the number of abnormal sperm were too high, and the number of normal ones were too low. AND the number of inactive was too many, and number of active were too few. I think that's what he said, my head was spinning. And he reiterated that my ovarian reserve is like that of a 40 year old. Despite all that he tried to be encouraging and say we still could get pregnant on our own. So he gave us the choice to either keep trying and give it another 6 months, or refer us to a Reproductive Endocrinologist. I got the number and made an appt for next Tuesday.
> 
> SO! I'm feeling a little weird about all this. Like this is totally a good thing because we are taking a step in the right direction, but also feeling hesitant, and having thoughts like "are we giving up too soon?" "Am I sure we've timed things well?" "Are we sure we can't do this on our own?" I dunno, I just feel like if I get pregnant by going to a fertility doctor that it's kind of cheating. Or, the thought of, are we not supposed to have kids? Is this a sign? Or are we jumping the gun to go to this doctor? But as much as I'd like to take more time on our own, I have to be realistic about my age and that I don't have all the time in the world. Is one year really long enough to try? Just lots of mixed feelings going on...In the meantime, I should be ovulating right around Xmas, so maybe this is our last shot on our own? I need a Christmas miracle!!Click to expand...

My dh's numbers were good except the same thing....his abnormal number is way too high and normal number too low. 

I know going to an RE is a huge step, but do not feel like you failed or you're cheating. You've given it a year without success, this might be the little push you need. It is something you and your dh need to discuss. Do not let others put you down because you want/need help. I know for us after the amount of time we've put in ttc, we are pretty adamant on getting help. It has taken so much out of us emotionally, physically and mentally. We just want our marriage back the way it was b4 we decided to expand our family. If you ever need to talk I'm here for you. It is scary to take that 1st step, but it will be ok.


----------



## trixiesmith

Morning ladies! 

Today is my doctors appointment - I'm nervous and excited it's finally here. I'm looking forward to hearing my blood test results, and I'm assuming it's all fine and dandy because they were only going to call me if anything was off or might be a problem. So I decided no news was good news. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TexasRider

Doing good. Heading to my doctor appointment today as well. It's at 2pm I hope he is helpful lol


----------



## Smille24

Good luck ladies. I hope the drs deliver good news!


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies!

texas and trix - good luck today at your appts!! really hoping you both get good news as well as help. 

lauren - you are in good hands now with the docs. Could just be a little tweaking of something or other to do the trick! How long have you been TTC?

smille - how are you feeling? anything new?

camp - it's gO time now, right?! GL getting down to business - the egg shall be caught this time! 

peanut - anything new??

It's gone too quiet here for me! I'm always lurking so even when I'm too busy to comment, you girls are always keeping me going! 

7DPO and not much to report. I just have run out of hope. Even though it happens all the time, I just can't see why all of a sudden after months of everything perfectly timed that it would randomly happen. :shrug: So I'm not really thinking about it. Can't ignore my even HEAVIER amount of cm. I swear every month it gets more and more. Today is just so much it's crazy! :wacko: Also been having tummy issues which I never do but again, not looking into it. the luteal phase is full of all sorts of things for me. I got one new symptom and that was odd smelling urine. I looked it up of course and it's either my kidneys failing or I'm pregnant :wacko: I'm pretty sure at this point I could type anything into google and the internet will tell me I'm pregnant :haha: 

GL to all of you ladies - I'm sending loads of baby dust for xmas! Hope you are all ready for the holidays :hugs: :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel like crap, almost upchucked this morning. Cramps, I cried like a bab last night bc DH iPod crapped out and he asked if I had dropped it. I had not, but was so very upset that it broke. I thought it was the end of the world. 5 days til AF due


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: really hope this is it for you. Your signs are sounding really good and even though I know what you mean about trying not to read into things, as every cycle the list of symptoms that end up in AF seems to get longer, but your signs do sound really good! I'm 7dpo too and have nothing going on at all!! Not a single thing! Bought a pregnancy test today (clearblue plus) and will test Christmas Day AM and PM, hoping for that BFP to wrap up and give to my husband. If I don't get it though I'll just wait for AF. When do you think you'll test? So nice having Christmas during the TWW as I am so distracted and busy, I can't believe I'm already 7dpo!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I feel you. I haven't gotten a bfp since we started trying, so why would I now? Every cycle I experience different symptoms so they are unreliable. Smelly urine is definitely related to pregnancy. Fxd for you!

Squirrel- I'm going to test either Christmas day or the day b4. I hope to get a bfp to wrap up for my dh, but I have little to no hope. It would be an amazing gift though.

I've been cramping off and on since 2dpo. This morning I tried to have breakfast and got a queasy stomach. I'm not too hopeful and will continue to ignore whatever my body is doing to fool me. I am so burned out from all of this holiday stuff but I'm not sleeping well at all.


----------



## campn

Bee- I distinctly remember funny smelling urine when I was newly pregnant, I think it smelt a little acidic, I even wrote it down in my diary back then! I say keep the hope until proven otherwise! 

Smille- I'm there with you, every cycle is a new hope when you first start trying but eventually you'll just think "it'll be negative". I'm starting to lose hope as sad as that sounds. 

I was watching this girl on YouTube who has been trying for a few years, and she tested one month and got a BFP, she was like "I've never seen a second line on these before!" got me so emotional.


----------



## jGo_18

Bee & Smille - i had the same thought process. always symptoms, but no bfp... it WILL come. I did want to mention tho, a couple things that stood out leading up to my bfp that wasn't really there for other cycles & kicked in pretty early on (like a few days after O), was stomach issues. i was having trouble eating... like if i ate even a small bit, i'd feel horribly bloated & i sort of lost all interest in food, like nothing really sounded good. i also had a hard time sleeping, i could fall asleep but i'd wake up a ton and have a hard time going back to sleep. i also cramped from early on up until like 6-7 weeks.

i guess what i'm getting at is, while the hopelessness is completely understandable, things sound promising. everything crossed for you two. i want nothing more for christmas then to see you both get your bfps.


----------



## Smille24

I was cleaning off my bathroom counter and moved stuff around and found an opk from 3 days ago....it was positive wtf. I took it and must've forgotten about it. It was negative b4 it dried so I didn't think anything of it. I am so lost. I haven't had any fertile cm since I o'd 9 days ago and nothing else to support ovulation. I've read it's normal to get another positive in the middle of your lp, but dr google isn't alwaya reliable. I feel broken.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I was cleaning off my bathroom counter and moved stuff around and found an opk from 3 days ago....it was positive wtf. I took it and must've forgotten about it. It was negative b4 it dried so I didn't think anything of it. I am so lost. I haven't had any fertile cm since I o'd 9 days ago and nothing else to support ovulation. I've read it's normal to get another positive in the middle of your lp, but dr google isn't alwaya reliable. I feel broken.


Smile- I've gotten positive OPKS in my TWW! Twice it happened that I actually noticed, I even thought I must be pregnant cause I heard you can get positive OPKS if you're pregnant before a HPT! You're not broken.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I was cleaning off my bathroom counter and moved stuff around and found an opk from 3 days ago....it was positive wtf. I took it and must've forgotten about it. It was negative b4 it dried so I didn't think anything of it. I am so lost. I haven't had any fertile cm since I o'd 9 days ago and nothing else to support ovulation. I've read it's normal to get another positive in the middle of your lp, but dr google isn't alwaya reliable. I feel broken.
> 
> 
> Smile- I've gotten positive OPKS in my TWW! Twice it happened that I actually noticed, I even thought I must be pregnant cause I heard you can get positive OPKS if you're pregnant before a HPT! You're not broken.Click to expand...

Omg thank goodness someone else experienced this. I shouldn't have been testing past O in the first place :dohh:. Thank you for giving me peace of mind. It just didn't make any sense.


----------



## Hiker1

beemeck said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> 
> lauren - you are in good hands now with the docs. Could just be a little tweaking of something or other to do the trick! How long have you been TTC?

TTC Since January of this year.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> I was cleaning off my bathroom counter and moved stuff around and found an opk from 3 days ago....it was positive wtf. I took it and must've forgotten about it. It was negative b4 it dried so I didn't think anything of it. I am so lost. I haven't had any fertile cm since I o'd 9 days ago and nothing else to support ovulation. I've read it's normal to get another positive in the middle of your lp, but dr google isn't alwaya reliable. I feel broken.

The package of my OPK says not to read the results after 5 minutes - that they will often, after 5 minutes, show a false positive. So whatever the reading was at the time you tested is accurate. Having said that, if it was positive after your ovulation date, you could be pregnant! My friend who is due next month conceived using an OPK and she got a positive several days in a row. Her doctor said she conceived that first day, so being pregnant already gave it a positive reading. Her friend told her the same happened to her when using OPKs. Fx this is your month!!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

The dr appt went good. Apparently I have a tilted uterus. It's tilted towards my back instead of the "correct" way but that has no bearing on this. He thinks I either have a thyroid problem or PCOS. He took some blood to run tests and I should know something by Monday at the latest. So there you have it. I did conceive my daughter very quickly after being off the pill. It only took 2 months. He said that my
Mirena shouldn't have caused any issue. Especially since I was regular for a few months and then crazy I most likely have a hormonal imbalance of some sort. So fingers crossed we can get it fixed!!


----------



## ksquared726

Texas - I'm glad your appointment went well. Have you tested recently? If you did O and you're 10dpo now, your chart looks similar to what mine did with a randomly high temp day. Either way, I'm glad you should have some answers soon!


----------



## TexasRider

They did a pregnancy test at the OB office today. It was negative im assuming since he didn't come in and be like "surprise! You're pregnant" so we will wait and see. AF should come by Monday I would think if I did actually O. Just a wait and see thing at this point


----------



## trixiesmith

Fx for you bee and smille! 

My dr appt also went well. Blood tests all came back normal - thyroid, blood count, iron, different hornones, etc. Sorry, I wasn't paying much attention after I heard "all came back normal" lol. Pap was okay, cervix looks good and just waiting on results now - likely will receive those after the holidays. He wasn't concerned at all about heavy af days or my unsure O for this past cycle seeing as I got af on time. Next step is to get DH to do his SA (likely in the new year after we TTC by ourselves with my final O of this year being this week or next). So I've started my RRL tea again and will bd every other day, as well as try the PreSeed this cycle. Hoping it works. :)


----------



## TexasRider

That's good that all your tests came back good! How long have you been TTC? Im sure you've answered that question before but I don't want to go back and re read lol. It's hard on my phone. And are your cycles pretty regular?


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks, I'm glad your appointment went good as well. 

We've been trying on and off for about a year or just over a year now. Some months we really try, others are ntnp, kind of "if it happens, it happens, if not, no sweat." Cycles are pretty regular - generally a 28-29 day cycle. 

A few years back I had cervical dysplasia but was told after treatment everything looked good and they didn't suspect anything to cause infertility.


----------



## peanutmomma

trixiesmith said:


> Thanks, I'm glad your appointment went good as well.
> 
> We've been trying on and off for about a year or just over a year now. Some months we really try, others are ntnp, kind of "if it happens, it happens, if not, no sweat." Cycles are pretty regular - generally a 28-29 day cycle.
> 
> A few years back I had cervical dysplasia but was told after treatment everything looked good and they didn't suspect anything to cause infertility.

I am sure you have heard this, it will happen when you least expect it? Well, DH and I tried for a while with no avail. We were going to seek medical help. Then, I tried Conceive Easy pills along with Pre-seen and the third time in two weeks we ad DTD I got pregnant. Just waned to throw that out there


----------



## trixiesmith

Yes lol we have heard that. Unfortunately, we're impatient, and I know we're still young, but we're also growing older. We agreed that we would rather have this sorted out now and know our options than worry about it later. If we happen to fall pregnant before medical intervention, that would be great! If we need medical help, we're perfectly fine with that too. We've also discussed surrogacy, adoption and being foster parents.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I have heard that too. And I wouldn't be worried at all if it weren't for the fact that my cycles are irregular and they weren't before. The OB said himself he wouldn't be concerned if I had been on birth control pills previously but since I had a mirena and its not supposed to stop your ovulation he wanted to start looking for a reason. I pray it's easy to resolve. I'm sure we can get pregnant if I am ovulating regularly.


----------



## peanutmomma

TexasRider said:


> Yes I have heard that too. And I wouldn't be worried at all if it weren't for the fact that my cycles are irregular and they weren't before. The OB said himself he wouldn't be concerned if I had been on birth control pills previously but since I had a mirena and its not supposed to stop your ovulation he wanted to start looking for a reason. I pray it's easy to resolve. I'm sure we can get pregnant if I am ovulating regularly.

If the mirena did stop it, thenI am happy to say when I was told after my transplant that they strongly urged women post transplant to have a mirena inserted as supposedly after transplant she is so super fertile. Yet, I had transplant over 4 months ago and we have had sex a few times and nothing. I am glad I didn't do it. 
For your sake I pray it is just an easy fix


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I'm glad everything came back normal. The SA sounds worse to a man than it actually is. I know it's a pride thing, but you have to start somewhere and that's the easiest test imo.

Texas- It sounds like the dr will prescribe something to help regulate your cycles. I hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TexasRider said:


> The dr appt went good. Apparently I have a tilted uterus. It's tilted towards my back instead of the "correct" way but that has no bearing on this. He thinks I either have a thyroid problem or PCOS. He took some blood to run tests and I should know something by Monday at the latest. So there you have it. I did conceive my daughter very quickly after being off the pill. It only took 2 months. He said that my
> Mirena shouldn't have caused any issue. Especially since I was regular for a few months and then crazy I most likely have a hormonal imbalance of some sort. So fingers crossed we can get it fixed!!

i have a tilted uterus as well. I have known about it for years though- but i do think it's a huge issue as to why i need the softcups to keep the friends where they need to be. Both times i conceived it was with the soft cups. The 4o minutes on my back to try to get them all there and then i sleep on my stomach but it doesn't matter- cause i have the softcups. but they really did do wonders for me.


----------



## beemeck

squirrel. said:


> Bee: really hope this is it for you. Your signs are sounding really good and even though I know what you mean about trying not to read into things, as every cycle the list of symptoms that end up in AF seems to get longer, but your signs do sound really good! I'm 7dpo too and have nothing going on at all!! Not a single thing! Bought a pregnancy test today (clearblue plus) and will test Christmas Day AM and PM, hoping for that BFP to wrap up and give to my husband. If I don't get it though I'll just wait for AF. When do you think you'll test? So nice having Christmas during the TWW as I am so distracted and busy, I can't believe I'm already 7dpo!

thanks squirrel! we are cycle buddies again - yay :happydance: I didn't realize we were the exact same day. I actually won't test - I didn't test once last cycle and it was awesome, personally. I felt like I had outsmarted someone or something.... lol :haha: Spotting has been starting sooner and sooner so between that, temp drops, or cramps, I typically know I'm out by 11 or 12 DPO. If by some miracle I don't experience any of those by 14 DPO, I'll test then. But my temps are doing a big, fat NOTHING again. and they are even lower than last month so it's more of the same....sigh. 

but thank you to all of the other ladies too for all of your sweet words and encouragement :hugs: you are always so supportive when I need that extra support. 

Just looking forward to my PCP appt on Jan 12. I'm going to beg her to refer me to the fertility clinic because after an email and 2 voicemails they haven't returned my calls in 3 weeks :wacko: She's really nice and I think she will. Plus March will be our one year anniversary of TTC....


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> Trixie- I'm glad everything came back normal. The SA sounds worse to a man than it actually is. I know it's a pride thing, but you have to start somewhere and that's the easiest test imo.
> 
> Texas- It sounds like the dr will prescribe something to help regulate your cycles. I hope you get an answer soon!

I should know something by next week so at this point what's a few more days. The lady who took my blood said they "might" get results back today or Monday for sure. So I'm just operating on the assumption that it will be Monday. I feel like he will give me some medicine of some sort. He said we had to figure out the problem so we would know where to start treatment wise and then we can work on the ovulation. 
I liked him a lot better than my other OB. She was a woman so it wasn't as weird but he seems more informative. My other OB never told me about my uterus being tilted lol...


----------



## trixiesmith

Smille24 said:


> Trixie- I'm glad everything came back normal. The SA sounds worse to a man than it actually is. I know it's a pride thing, but you have to start somewhere and that's the easiest test imo.
> 
> Texas- It sounds like the dr will prescribe something to help regulate your cycles. I hope you get an answer soon!

Thanks smille. Yes, I think that's exactly it. DH has told me he feels embarrassed, nervous and worried about doing it. So far I haven't found the right words that will convince him to do it sooner rather than later. Keeping my fx he doesn't back out in the new year.


----------



## campn

Trix- That's such awesome news! Hope your DH's SA comes back great!


----------



## Smille24

I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## mommyxofxone

you too smille :)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Ok my OB called me just now with my results. I was super surprised that he called on Christmas eve. Anyway all my labs came back normal and everything looks good. Soooo now we are going to do a round of provera to bring on my period and he wants me to continue doing my bbt so he can see what my body is doing or not doing on its own for a bit. I have another appointment in February anyway for my annual Pap smear since it was too early to have it done on Tuesday. He said that a lot of the times the provera kinda resets things and then your body goes back to doing what it is supposed to. So we shall see what happens!


----------



## campn

Merry Christmas to all of you sweet ladies! May this last week of 2015 bring you a BFP to those about to test, or may the New Year bring you one right away!


----------



## Trr

Merry Christmas to all you ladies that keep me sane. On to a new year with BFPs in our futures.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

After finally catching up with this very busy post, I wanted to quickly stop in and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! Hope you're all doing well and we see some more BFP's coming soon. <3


----------



## beemeck

Happy holidays to my favorite bnb ladies !! Can't wait to continue our journey until we all get our well deserved babies <3


----------



## campn

I'm so glad Christmas is almost over :p I love it but the pressure is so real at times!

Ladies would you call this test a positive!? I think if I held my pee longer it would have been but I don't know!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: very close, but sadly I wouldn't call it a positive. Fingers crossed you get one soon.


Happy Christmas to all of you!!! Hope there will be some of you waking up to a BFP tomorrow.


----------



## trixiesmith

That's good to hear texas. Hope provera works for you! 

Sorry camp, but I'm sure O is right right around the corner. 

Merry Christmas ladies! Thank you all for the wonderful support! 

I'm considering myself out for this month. DH has a fractured/broken hip from a quadding accident last evening and had to undergo emergency surgery today. We're spending our Christmas Eve/Christmas morning together in the hospital - unless they kick me out then I'll be in my car or the waiting room lol. He'll go home tomorrow sometime but I'm not counting on anything for this month just yet.


----------



## campn

trixiesmith said:


> That's good to hear texas. Hope provera works for you!
> 
> Sorry camp, but I'm sure O is right right around the corner.
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies! Thank you all for the wonderful support!
> 
> I'm considering myself out for this month. DH has a fractured/broken hip from a quadding accident last evening and had to undergo emergency surgery today. We're spending our Christmas Eve/Christmas morning together in the hospital - unless they kick me out then I'll be in my car or the waiting room lol. He'll go home tomorrow sometime but I'm not counting on anything for this month just yet.

Oh no! I'm so sorry hun, that must hurt! Sorry your Christmas will be spent in a hospital but hey, I bet it'll be a funny cute memory to remember when you're old! Maybe you could do at home insemination? I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## Trr

Campn- my OPK tonight is very similar to yours. I suspect tomorrow I will get a positive or even later this evening.


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Campn- my OPK tonight is very similar to yours. I suspect tomorrow I will get a positive or even later this evening.

So glad we are ovulating buddies! Get your BD on girl, go get some!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:xmas9: merry Christmas everyone probably won't be on tomorrow but wanted to drop by and send good wishes <3


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks camp, that was my first thought too actually lol. Still got a few days to go until O and he'll be on painkillers for 6wks. But we'll see.


----------



## Conundrum

Just wanted to stop and say Merry Christmas to you all. GL to everyone, I cannot wait to catch up more and see some bfps.


----------



## beemeck

Well ladies - merry xmas! I got caught up in the holiday spirit ..after my temp yesterday was the highest it's ever been in 5 months of temping, I packed an frer to bring to my moms. I decided I would see what this mornings temp did and go from there. Temp stayed up this am (I took the temp the same time but it's an open circle cause I briefly woke up an hour before and checked the time then went right back to bed but I marked sleep deprived since I was technically out for 3 hours straight) so I did it since it would have been too good of a gift. But bfn. Feeling crampy today but still just feeling off stomach wise. Now I'll just wait it out and see. I wish I could say the bfn knocked me back to my senses but it hasn't - I'm still feeling foolishly hopeful. Hoping maybe squirrel had better luck today! Hope everyone has an amazing day :) :)


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm so excited for you! I'm hoping with everything in me that you'd get a BFP this month!! Please Santa come on! 10 DPO is still pretty early, I can't wait for the next test! Come on bring that 26th BFP on!


----------



## Trr

Bee- my fingers are extra crossed for you love!

Campn- get that positive OPK yet? I got mine this morning!


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Bee- my fingers are extra crossed for you love!
> 
> Campn- get that positive OPK yet? I got mine this morning!

I haven't tested yet! We are on the road going to visit my sisters, but I kid you not I've packed an opk, I'm not an amateur after all!

Go get that eggy Trr! Get it good!


----------



## trixiesmith

Merry Christmas ladies from both DH and myself.

Trr hoping you catch that eggy.

Bee looking forward to seeing a bfp from you in the next few days.

Camp hope you get a + opk soon. 

DH is still in the hospital. We missed all the good eats and visiting with family and friends. It's been just DH and I all day.. so I'm extremely jealous of all you ladies being with family and having Christmas dinner today lol


----------



## squirrel.

Aw Bee, 10dpo is still so early. Telling myself the same thing :haha: got BFNs today too, but I swear I could see shadows... If only it hadn't been so busy a day I would have been able to take a picture and edit it. Hmmm. Foolishly hopeful? That's me all over!!! I don't seem to learn. There's no one sign telling me that I feel pregnant, but I do just have a positive feeling. Hoping we both see BFPs tomorrow!!

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Merry Christmas ladies. I've been Mia lately just busy with the holidays, a new puppy, buying a house, and being frustrated with Ttc. Took black cohosh to help me ovulated, last time it was about cd13, but I'm not cd18 with no ov in sight. Feeling defeated but Christmas has lifted my spirits and am trying not to stress anymore. 

Trixie- hope dh feels better soon with a quick recovery! Also hoping you're not out and somehow you can get some bd in!

Bee- keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your bfp in a couple days!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I'm so sorry to hear about your dh, that's awful.

Bee- it's still early yet!

Trr and campn- you'll be in the tww soon!

Afm- I stopped temping. I have been really ill since Christmas eve. I have strep and maybe an ear infection. I was feverish that night into Christmas morning. Other than being sick our Christmas was so nice. We didn't go anywhere and we didn't have anyone over bc my dh had to work last night and we wanted to spend quality time together. It was the best, most relaxing Christmas ever. I'm going to the clinic today to get some meds. I did test yesterday bc I have been really crampy but bfn so now I'll wait.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh bee everything crossed!!


----------



## Trr

So got s temp rise today so I assume I ovulated yesterday. Bad news is DH is super sick and rejected all my advances. EVERY SINGLE TIME. Might still have a chance for something this morning but he didn't sleep last night so honestly I'm counting myself out already. If I don't get it today, prime time is done with. 

I'm sad and annoyed with the whole thing this month.


----------



## beemeck

Trr you bd 2 days before o so honestly you're golden! I think that's what we did the month we got pregnant (wasn't charting so can't be 100% sure) 

Smille - hope you feel better !! I agree with putting the thermometer to the side right now - it just wouldn't be reliable. Hopefully the cramping was a little implantation! 

Trix - in my whirlwind yesterday I forgot to offer my support for you and your dh! What horrible timing for something that like to occur :( hoping he has a super speedy recovery !

Afm yesterday was such an emotional day. I came down from my foolish hopefulness and hit bottom hard. Just had the feeling that this def isn't it again and got the overwhelming sadness. It's already gone today though - the overwhelming part never lasts too long. Chart is still up today and in fact ff has labeled it triphasic (didn't know that was a thing!) but from everything I've looked into, once it's triphasic you'll get a bfp so since I took an frer yesterday on the second triphasic day I know it's just a fluke. It's so cruel :( :( just trying to be glad that the spotting hasn't started like last month and that the acupuncture seemed to fix the issue I thought I had with progesterone ...!


----------



## Trr

Bee! I have been waiting for your update. My FF chart was triphasic the time I got pregnant, it is a thing! I also didn't get a positive until the night of 11dpo. I still have hope for you, girl. 

You of all people know about early testing so I don't have to give you a lecture about it lol. 

Test tomorrow with a cheapie maybe? I look forward to stalking your chart and posts later :) 

AFM- I just finally got EWCM last night, it's been seriously lacking this cycle. I'm going to attempt one more BD today which should be fun with a sick DH and doing Christmas dinner with family tonight. Have to bring out the big guns today and going to take a shot of buckleys for the cause in hopes that EWCM is abundant this afternoon. I'm one determined lady.


----------



## beemeck

Hehe right ?! I hate early testing and totally got too carried away with the xmas spirit lol. But I'm feeling like this is a fluke anyway since "implantation" would have happene on 8 dpo if it was accurate which makes me think 10 dpo frer would have showed. What dpo did your triphasic shift happen? 

And good for you - get it girl!


----------



## Cupcakeyum

I'm new so hope it's okay to post! I got my faint bfp on Xmas eve following a miscarriage in november. I'm feeling confident and My line is slightly darker today! I'm now two days late and feeling very pregnant. I just hope my lines continue to get darker. Congrats to everyone who is pregnant and good luck to every1!


----------



## campn

Bee- I know all about these blues that hit hard and suddenly. One minute you're thinking I could be pregnant then the next you think it'll never happen. Your chart looks great and no early sporting so that's great! I was going through one of the older threads here (Fab testers and supporters) and they started it in May although most ladies were trying long before that and going through it I saw that pretty much most of them are now pregnant! Some even had miscarriages and got pregnant again. It just means that sometimes we have to look at the big picture. It will happen, you got pregnant before and it will happen again. 

Trr- you're probably about to O then, def use all your tricks on him! I find that lingerie and taking charge works! Honestly these guys have nothing to complain about, even if they're being used, they're still having sex right!? 


AFM- OPKS still not positive! They look like almost positive but never positive, I posted one on countdowntopregnancy and someone voted evap, like seriously are you just mean!? Voting evap on an ovulation test!? Haha
I'm CD22 and still nothing, looks like I'm having delayed ovulation cause I guess late ovulation wasn't bad enough. I don't have any hope for this cycle now. TTC is cruel, I shall have rum.


----------



## campn

Smille- Sorry you've been sick Hun, glad you had a nice relaxing Christmas anyway, these cozy and just your family ones are the sweetest though. Feel better soon, get those meds!


----------



## beemeck

Thanks camp <3 I feel like ever since I lost the baby, I've just been holding on by a thread. Just making it through the days doing all the things that need to be done. I just want to feel myself again. 

I can't believe o is still not happening for you. That seems so tough to wait that long for it :( sending you many hugs and I would send you a bottle of rum if I could too ! We are having our big holiday party tonight so I will have a drink for you and hope that the egg is so big and juicy and ready for implantation as soon as it drops !


----------



## Trr

Bee- I had really bad cramping on the night of 8dpo going into 9dpo. I had a temp shift the next morning then another one on 11dpo and then I got labeled triphasic by FF. It took those 3ish days for anything to pop up. I used cheapies though to test until I saw a faint line then used a FRER which was also a faint line. Holding on hope for you. 

Campn- I really hope your OPK goes positive fast. I had that last month where it just went from clearly negative to very positive in like a half day. 

Project get them swimmers is in full swing. Buckleys is working and waiting for DH to wake up so I can take his deposit :) what a rough life.


----------



## TexasRider

Trr- good luck girl! Hopefully this month is your month

Bee- you still have time. You're not out till AF shows and you still have time!

Afm I am on day 3 of Provera. Im not bothering to take my temps right now since the provera would elevate them anyway. But after I stop taking it I will start again so when I get my AF I will know which temp to mark as day 1. My OB wants me to keep charting so I can see what's going on or not going on lol so here's hoping for BFP in 2016!!


----------



## peanutmomma

FX to you all. AF due tomorrow for me so we will see ifI will be testing this week


----------



## Smille24

Trr- sorry about your dh being sick. I agree with Bee, 2 days b4 is still good. 

Campn- I'm sorry you haven't gotten a positive yet. Evap?...smh. Some people haven't a clue. I hope you get that positive one soon.

Bee- your chart looks amazing!!! I bet you get a bfp soon!!

Thanks for all of your well wishes. I got antibiotics and have been able to eat and drink again. Plus my voice is back, which I'm sure my dh was enjoying the silence lol. The dr I saw at the clinic could not believe I got strep without anyone in my house having it too. She was really weird, but I was desperate for meds. I've now been having dizzy spells all evening which is probably vertigo from the fluid in my ear. I think tomorrow I should feel a lot better. My bbs are really sore, but that happened a few days b4 af last cycle. 2 more days until our appt!!


----------



## campn

Smille- Thank you hun, I hope it turns positive soon cause the stress can't be helping my chances.

Glad you're feeling better, I'm also one of those weird grown ups who still get ear infections for some reason, they're the most painful thing I've experienced after a broken bone (yikes) I had a double ear infection when DS was born, also pneumonia, my doctor couldn't believe it, she even hugged me as I was leaving, she must have felt so sorry for me! Good times! 

Hope your appt goes wonderfully great!


----------



## ciz

Belated merry Christmas or happy holidays =)

How are we all? Everyone have a nice time?

Well my week started by a trip to gynaecologist to talk about my recurrent miscarriages bit waste of time as he actually didn't want to bother with another scan or examination as my last one showed everything fine so it was just another lot of same bloods to make sure they weren't wrong first time. 
Got home started feeling like there were razor blades in my throat..... Turned into tonsillitis/flu so was stuck in bed for 2 days...horrendous. 

But worst of all I could feel myself ovulating..had all the cramps and ewcm stopped so knew it..peed off because we had done so well sex every other day and it would have been perfect timing if I wasnt ill... So Sunday was the last day and I ovd tues\weds...seriously gutted. But anyway I'll put myself as 4dpo but I know definitely out lol.


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Belated merry Christmas or happy holidays =)
> 
> How are we all? Everyone have a nice time?
> 
> Well my week started by a trip to gynaecologist to talk about my recurrent miscarriages bit waste of time as he actually didn't want to bother with another scan or examination as my last one showed everything fine so it was just another lot of same bloods to make sure they weren't wrong first time.
> Got home started feeling like there were razor blades in my throat..... Turned into tonsillitis/flu so was stuck in bed for 2 days...horrendous.
> 
> But worst of all I could feel myself ovulating..had all the cramps and ewcm stopped so knew it..peed off because we had done so well sex every other day and it would have been perfect timing if I wasnt ill... So Sunday was the last day and I ovd tues\weds...seriously gutted. But anyway I'll put myself as 4dpo but I know definitely out lol.

The razor blades in the throat is the best way to describe what it felt like for me too. I'm sorry you got sick around the time you o'd. If you dtd 2-3 days b4 you still have a chance, but I know how you feel. Lots of hugs and I hope you feel better.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks ladies for your well wishes about DH. We got to come home Christmas night and opened presents with my sister and parents, but missed out on all the food. It will be a long, slow recovery (about 6-8 weeks to start) and yesterday was a rough day, but I'm hoping today will be better. 

Fx for those of you about to test or waiting to test.

Big hugs to those feeling out or have gotten sick. I totally sympathize and am right there with you.


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Belated merry Christmas or happy holidays =)
> 
> How are we all? Everyone have a nice time?
> 
> Well my week started by a trip to gynaecologist to talk about my recurrent miscarriages bit waste of time as he actually didn't want to bother with another scan or examination as my last one showed everything fine so it was just another lot of same bloods to make sure they weren't wrong first time.
> Got home started feeling like there were razor blades in my throat..... Turned into tonsillitis/flu so was stuck in bed for 2 days...horrendous.
> 
> But worst of all I could feel myself ovulating..had all the cramps and ewcm stopped so knew it..peed off because we had done so well sex every other day and it would have been perfect timing if I wasnt ill... So Sunday was the last day and I ovd tues\weds...seriously gutted. But anyway I'll put myself as 4dpo but I know definitely out lol.
> 
> The razor blades in the throat is the best way to describe what it felt like for me too. I'm sorry you got sick around the time you o'd. If you dtd 2-3 days b4 you still have a chance, but I know how you feel. Lots of hugs and I hope you feel better.Click to expand...

Trying to keep positive =) sorry you been ill too big hugs xxx


----------



## TexasRider

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. My grandma who has been in poor and declining health since thanksgiving passed away on Christmas. So while I am glad she isn't suffering anymore I am sad that she is gone. We have her funeral on Tuesday.
As far as TTC goes I have decided that once New Years is over I am going back on my low carb diet. I weighed 180 this time last year, went on low carb from Jan-May and got down to 150 and now I'm back up to 165 this December. I've read that losing 10% of your weight can help with fertility so I am setting a goal for 15 pounds. And more if I can manage it. Low carb isn't too bad, it's way easier for me than counting calories.


----------



## ciz

Sorry to hear of your grandma's passing. She will always be with you big hugs. Xx


----------



## trixiesmith

Oh Texas, so sorry to hear about your grandma. I know how hard it is to lose a grandparent around the holidays. Sending big big hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate it. I wasn't super close to this grandma especially since my dad died 3 years ago. She was his mother and we haven't really been included in many family gatherings on that side of the family since he passed away. No Christmas or thanksgivings etc. But we did get invited to a cousins baby shower.

I ordered some clear blue fertility monitor sticks today and some preseed. I am going to reset my monitor when AF shows up so it can pretend I am "new" to using it. My cycles were crazy and I stopped using it but I decided to use it again so I didn't have to stress about whether my cheapie OPK was positive or not. I will still use some of those though since I have about a dozen or so left. And I'm going to keep temping. Hopefully every bring seems to regulate after provera. I wouldn't be nearly so stressed about this whole process if my body was doing what it was supposed to do. Sigh. My mood is as bad as the weather here in Texas. It's been raining at my house literally all day.


----------



## peanutmomma

anyone think this is the start of something?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151227_185539.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Smille24

Texas I'm so sorry about your grandma :hugs:.


----------



## campn

Texas- So sorry about your grandma hun :hugs:

Peanut- I'm like 90% sure this is a BFP!!


----------



## Trr

Peanut- I'm with Campn! That looks positive to me. A closer picture would be awesome but if I zoom in it looks like a pretty solid line.


----------



## trixiesmith

It's a bit distorted on my phone but looks like a positive to me peanut


----------



## Smille24

I just got home from our appt and it went really well. We went over all of the results and options. I thought my dh's count was 116mil but it was only 37mil so I definitely read it wrong. Based on everything they think I may have pcos bc my cycles are long and irregular and I have a high egg reserve and they may not be maturing. They said with my dh only having 5mil usuable sperm we will see a greater result doing IUI. As soon as af starts I will be starting a round of Chlomid and they will monitor this cycle to make sure it's working properly. After 3-4 attempts we will probably move to IVF, but I'm praying it wont come to that. We were offered IVF as an option but he said he really doesn't think it's necessary and has really high hopes that this will work. They did say if there's a change in dh's count and is a couple mil lower they will suggest we go straight to ivf bc at that point the success rate drops dramatically. Now I just have to wait for the witch to show. If she doesn't show by the 31st I have to get a blood pregnancy test and start provera.


----------



## peanutmomma

See, I can't see it on last night or this morning with FRER. Here it is. I will wait til Sunday if AF doesn't show, as I am 1 day late thus far. Then, at 1 week I will test. Maybe hormones need to get in system more. Plus, I am unsure as to if my anti-rejection meds for the transplant with kidnay and pancreas have any effect. But, If I could get a BFP that is obvious they will change the one. I am scared to be pregnant and taking it as it hasd been known to cause maternal stroke and hemorage, and fetal development problems. They won't chnage it with out proof of Pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151228_085325.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm glad your appointment went great. I hope IUI works for you right away, hoping AF shows so you can get on that!

I'm surprised they said you've PCOS especially that you ovulate every month right!?


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I'm glad your appointment went great. I hope IUI works for you right away, hoping AF shows so you can get on that!
> 
> I'm surprised they said you've PCOS especially that you ovulate every month right!?

Thanks hun. I'm so happy to have a plan and the dr seemed pretty confident. I really hope January will be our month!

I'm surprised as well. You can ovulate with pcos but have bad egg quality. If affects women in different ways. They didn't diagnose me with it, but said it was a possibility as to why I have irregular cycles. Nothing that meds can't fix.

I just started spotting so I may be calling them tomorrow to schedule bloodwork.


----------



## beemeck

tex - so sorry about your Gma - sending you a big hug! 

smille - glad to hear that they have a game plan and our confident about it! I'm so excited for you and I'm thinking your bfp is just around the corner now :) 

camp - hurray for a pos opk - finally!! welcome to the TWW - my fingers are crossed so tightly for you !

trix - glad that you are back home. hoping for a speedy recovery for your DH

hi ciz! hope you are doing well :) do you think you are in the TWW now?

squirrel - TWW buddy, any news??

AFM - I'm out. What else is new? yesterday was my EDD from my previous pregnancy and I started spotting. I guess I just really can't catch a break. AF showed up on my bday this year and my EDD. Just really confirms that I know something went really wrong after my experience. I have my physical with my PCP on Jan 12 and will beg her to help me out. I can't do this much more. I'm just in a really bad place about it all. Glad I have you ladies though <3


----------



## beemeck

peanut, that first test was looking good! the frer is a little too blurry for me to know for sure. hoping you get answers asap so you aren't in limbo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry bee :(

peanut same as bee said. hard with blurry photos to tell hun. fx'd for you.


----------



## Smille24

Bee I'm so sorry :hugs:. Hopefully your pcp will be willing to help you. It is a struggle that has consumed most of our lives. We're here for you to help you through it.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee :hugs: so so sorry! No wonder you're emotional and in a bad place, what a messed up string of dates matching up, that would make anyone feel emotional. I really hope that your appointment goes well and you can get your rainbow BFP next cycle.


----------



## Trr

Bee- I'm so sorry. You have had a long and difficult journey and I really hope you get the help you deserve. You are so sweet and I want to see all the love you have showered on a lucky little one.


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - your chart is looking great! will you test again?? do you feel any signs of AF?


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: It's a bit deceptive I think. I've had BFNs, so I'm not pregnant, but my temp is staying high and I don't feel premenstrual at all. I thought I had cramps earlier, but that turned out to be just digestion pains rather than uterine. Last cycle my body did this too, temp stayed high (though arguably lower than today's temp) 14dpo and then bleeding started lightly in the evening of 14dpo. Expecting the same this evening to be honest. 

The only thing that's making me wonder is that yesterday I took a clearblue in the morning with FMU and then abandoned it after about 3 minutes as there was no line. I then didn't look at it till evening and there was a clear faint blue line on it. Now I called it an evap (though I've _never_ had an evap that clear before on clearblue), but for all I know it could have showed up in under 10 minutes, but I left it, so I don't know. That, and my right breast is SOOO painful! It's just throbbing near my armpit, which is not normal pre-AF pain for me!


Edit: Here is the evap. It's very clear in real life, but almost certainly an evap. Just never seen one that's this clear or blue before. Though it does have one slightly darker edge like an evap. I just wish I'd have waited till 10 mins to see if the line came up in the time or afterwards. What's that trick you can do with rewetting the stick with water? Does that actually work?
 



Attached Files:







evap.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hiker1

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to say hi and give you an update. Hope everybody had a great holiday!!
So I ovulated on xmas eve. DH and I couldn't have timed things better. It felt so natural this month and fun. Definitely a change from all the obligatory ttc BDing over the past 6 months. So that was good! Today I'm 5dpo and definitely cramping this morning. Regardless I have zero hope since we've been trying so long and have the facts about my diminished ovarian reserve and less than stellar quality of DH'S swimmers. I did read that after a HSG procedure it can make it easier to conceive so I guess I do have just a tiny ray of hope. Temps are up but still too early of course.

Today we have our appointment with the fertility doctor. I'm nervous but hopeful. I have no idea what to expect or what they might say. Lots of mixed emotions. I feel empowered taking some action, excited to hopefully be starting a family, scared that it might not work, and guilty for trying to mess with the natural course of things. Will post afterwards with an update!


----------



## TexasRider

Awe Bee im so sory AF showed for you. Hopefully your PcP can help it at least refer you to someone who can. 
Smile- I hope the IUI works for you! I'm glad they are very confident they can help you.

Afm- I am still on provera. I have 2 more pills left and then I wait for my AF to show. I've been lazy the past couple of days with my temping but once I stop my pills I will start again. That way I will be able to mark Cd1 when she actually shows. My new OB wants me to keep doing my charting so he can see what's going on. I also ordered some more CBFM sticks and some pre-seed. I figured with the monitor it wouldn't be as much stress trying to figure out if it's positive or not.

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW and I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## Smille24

Lauren-Everything you're feeling is completely normal. I had my appt yesterday and it was great to know we're finally taking action. I didn't think we'd be starting something so soon. I'm extremely nervous it won't work, but you don't know until you try. Even though on paper things may not look good, there is still hope. Keep us updated!

Squirrel- fx'd af stays away and that the test was a true bfp.

Afm- my af is at full force and I'm waiting for the nurse to call to schedule bloods and u/s. I thought we'd have time to process this, but af showed and dh says he doesn't want to wait anymore bc he's desperate to hold a baby of his own. I couldn't sleep at all last night bc I'm scared it won't work and there are so many unknowns. It's like walking in the dark.


----------



## gina236

Squirrel wetting the test with water does work for getting rid of an evap. I've done it on a few different tests that had nasty evaps on them. GL!


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm so sorry, I really don't know what to say cause I feel like nothing is enough. I realized TTC is truly a battle for so many of us, why are our bodies already failing us? I'm starting to have so little hope, with my cycles being so long and decreased quality of uterine lining that comes with that, I'm just starting to think it won't happen anytime soon. I'm also going to my OB and will see if she'd rececommend clomid. 
I've heard doctors will help you before the 1 year mark if you've long cycles, since I'd get less chances per year to try. 

So sorry so many of us are going through some bad luck now, hopefully we find answers and get everything fixed. I'm hoping and praying for a miracle. You're all in my thoughts sweet ladies <3


----------



## squirrel.

gina236 said:


> Squirrel wetting the test with water does work for getting rid of an evap. I've done it on a few different tests that had nasty evaps on them. GL!

Well I dipped the stick in water for 20 seconds and the line is the same as before. It hasn't changed. After reading around though, it doesn't necessarily mean it's not an evap though, just because it stayed. I am so annoyed I didn't check in the 10 minute time frame!


Campn: sorry your long cycles are bringing you down :hugs: waiiting for unpredictable late ovulation can be so frustrating. I really hope you ovulate soon.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Test again hun! Your chart looks good!

AFM- I'm so annoyed now, of course with a new year starting insurance has to be a jerk by switching doctors and plans around, so the doctor I really liked (who delivers at the hospital I want) is no longer in my network. Guess I'll just find a temp doctor until things settle down and the insurance puts the doctor back in my network.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Squirrel- Test again hun! Your chart looks good!
> 
> AFM- I'm so annoyed now, of course with a new year starting insurance has to be a jerk by switching doctors and plans around, so the doctor I really liked (who delivers at the hospital I want) is no longer in my network. Guess I'll just find a temp doctor until things settle down and the insurance puts the doctor back in my network.

That is the worst. Why can these companies let us keep our drs that we're happy with. I'm sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## squirrel.

I'm sorry you guys have to deal with that in the US. Must be frustrating to have your health care team changed without your control. It's totally different here and you don't choose your doctor/midwife either (maybe you can in some trusts, but not where I am, you just get allocated nearest midwife and there's only a few surgeries we are in the catchment area for), but unless they stop working where they are, they don't suddenly change on you. Hope you get the doctor you want in the end campn.

So no AF. Looks like FF had the day wrong or my luteal phase was a day longer this cycle. Expecting it tomorrow, my ovaries are starting to feel tender (just started now I'm lying in bed) which is a sure AF sign for me. Oh well.


----------



## peanutmomma

no AF for me either. Now 2 days late, BBs hurt are heavy and big feeling. Not having cramps any longer, My poor beloved coffee this morning didn't stay down. So, I have been dragging butt all day. MIL came onto town for the next week. So, if I test again I will have to do so in secret so I can hide the test. DH and I talked about the possivility of another baby. It actually caused us both much happinerss. I think DH loves the thought of another life created by us BC DD is so great in her own right. A wonderful combo of the two of us. TMI_ It made us both really in the mood and we DTD LOL. My thought is if I am not pregnant than maybe DTD will cause me to start if not I will hopfully test in a few days


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Updating after the visit with the fertility doctor. I'm still dazed about it all - still can't believe we are dealing with this. Anyway, the doctor was concerned mainly with my diminished ovarian reserve (elevated FSH numbers) - and not concerned at all with DH's sperm. That for whatever reason, my ovaries are "failing". (great.) He said that my age is on my side, and that at 34, the quality of the eggs *should be good, even if the quantity is diminishing. Bottom line, the word he used was "aggressive" when talking about the measures we need to take to get me pregnant and to do so ASAP...

SO what he wants to do is tomorrow (my day 21) do a series of blood tests - mainly to rule out genetic abnormalities and other possible factors that might be causing the FSH to go up like it is. Then, if/when my next period starts, I have to call in and they will do an ultrasound. I'll be put on a series of oral meds (Letrozol - not super sure exactly what that does), then take a shot, then we'll be doing IUI . After just 1 month of that, if that doesn't work, we'll move to injections, and not sure how long we have to try that, but then onto IVF. Like I said, I kinda tuned some out just because it seems so very surreal. I pray this month that we got pregnant on our own so I don't have to go through with all this...


----------



## campn

Lauren- Wow hun that's all so heavy being dumped on you so suddenly. Just give it time to sink in and I'm sure you'll be feeling better about it, at least there is hope right? Hopefully it won't have to come to IVF and you'll get your miracle baby. 

Do you have any kids?


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks campn. Yes it was a lot to take in, especially with how fast he wants to move forward. Guess it's good we are starting now and not 5 years from now. And no, no kids yet. I'm 34 and DH is 35. Thanks for your support.


----------



## ciz

Wow this thread had gone from super quiet to super manic. But ladies seriously lots and lots of hugs to you! I wish we could just snap our fingers and hey ho it's off to 9months we go. 

I really really hope January brings us all the help and bfps! 

Yes bee... I'm putting myself at 8dpo. I caved at tested. Was hoping for a little excitement since I've been ill for nearly 2 weeks now ergh! Flu jab next year lol. 

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20151230_011103-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20151230_011103-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Super early I know. But hey who can resist peeing on a stick haha


----------



## Smille24

Lauren- that is a lot to take in. I will keep you in my thoughts. Lots of hugs hun. I am sure once you take a few days it will sink in. Letrozole aka Femara is a medication to help stimulate ovulation. I'm going through IUI this cycle too but using clomid. We can get through this together.


----------



## squirrel.

Lauren you poor thing, that is a lot to be dealing with. It sounds like they have a great plan to try and get you pregnant though. I hope it all goes well and you get to see that BFP really soon.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'm so sorry af came for you :hugs:.


----------



## TexasRider

I have one more pill to take of my provera but just now I wiped and I had light red discharge. I'm going to monitor it and see if it gets heavier and if so then I guess I need to call my OB and see if I still need to take my last provera pill. But I finally think AF is on her way!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Lauren- that is a lot to take in. I will keep you in my thoughts. Lots of hugs hun. I am sure once you take a few days it will sink in. Letrozole aka Femara is a medication to help stimulate ovulation. I'm going through IUI this cycle too but using clomid. We can get through this together.

Thanks Smille! Yes we are in this together! What day of your cycle are you? Today is day 21 for me (6dpo). How long have you been ttc, and do you have any kids?


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Smille :) it's nice not to be in limbo though. I knew I wasn't pregnant and clinging to false hope can be so frustrating! Glad it's over! Looks like a 14 day luteal phase for me from now on, which is nice. 

No soy this new cycle, it clearly doesn't work for me like it did when I conceived my daughter. I'll be trying preseed though. Anyone have any success with this before?

I'll also quit alcohol for January and Diet Coke for the whole of 2016, so hopefully that'll do something good too. My husband won't drink or smoke for January as well (he's a light smoker, but drinks too much! He's a musician and unfortunately, in his circle, it seems to be the way of life). Hopefully with both of us detoxing, we might stand a better chance.

Anyone else doing or planning something new for your new cycle?


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel! Cycle buddies for life lol. I think I'm just going to seek out more help for this next cycle starting with talking to my pcp ( hoping for a direct referral to fertility clinic). I'm going to continue acupuncture and vitex - although I didn't get my bfp I got great results ...higher post o temps, less days of spotting and believe it or not, no cramps to be had !? Skin has cleared up, hair not falling out and that pesky weight gain is gone. 

I'm also going to seek out mental health help too. I'm really not in a good place. My baby should have been here 2 days ago and here I am with no baby in sight. I don't want to burden those around me with my sadness - they feel bad enough for me already. And my husband feeds off of me so much- if I'm down, he's down. So I'm trying to keep a happy face for everyone and hope to let my sad feelings out here and to a therapist. 

Next step after that is my annual gyn appt on feb 4. March will be one year of ttc so I'm not taking no for an answer from them then.


----------



## squirrel.

Haha Bee! We've also been trying since March too, so snap. Hopefully this will be our month!!! 

I think seeking counselling is such a positive step (for anyone to take really). My husband suffers from depression and when he started getting weekly therapy our lives changed. He's now been out of his last depressed phase for a couple of months, but still sees his therapist and I have nothing but amazing things to say about counselling!! Apparently counsellors say that everyone should see a counsellor and many of them in fact do :) 

I think I'll try vitex on February. With my unpredictable ovulation, it might help stabilise my cycle. I'm taking a new supplement this cycle with folic acid, cassava root, raspberry leaf extract, nettle extract and vitex, but I checked the amount and it doesn't have a lot of vitex in it (only about a 10th of the recommended amount).


----------



## beemeck

Yes I wish I could say if it was the acupuncture or vitex that worked all these wonders but I can't be sure. Either way I'm sure both played a role.

I'm a psychologist by schooling myself and totally recommend it to everyone. It's just hard for me personally finding a good match. After I lost the baby I was seeing someone then switched but didn't feel the connection with either so stopped. Hoping to find someone good this time !


----------



## beemeck

Also glad to know you're husband is doing a lot better. I always forget to comment but I keep meaning to say how cool it is that he's a musician! I'm a free spirit-hippie-rock and roll chick on the inside and I probably should have married a rock star lol


----------



## squirrel.

I hope you find someone good Bee. It's so important finding someone you feel you can truly open up to.

And hahaha! :D I always thought it would be really cool being with a musician, but the reality of it isn't as sexy as I once thought :haha: He's away a lot, only really hangs out with other musicians these days, gets hit on all the time while he's out (which is often) and he needs to spend all his time at home being a musician even when he's off the clock as otherwise he feels he's stagnating. Also, being a folk musician will never mean any kind of fame or wealth, but having said all that, when I see hime play live I feel 23 all over again and madly in lust with him :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hello ladies! I've been MIA for a bit but, we can blame the holidays for that one. I hope you all had a great holiday season Happy New Year to you all!

Big huge hugs to all of the ladies here suffering, I am grateful that we have each other to talk to but, I know battling this TTC journey is not easy.

Me: The holidays were great and although I had a smile on my face I did get a bit down. If I were still pregnant, I probably would of announced on Christmas and even had a few presents thought out for Grandparents/Godparents and close family. I got through but, it was a bit painful. I actually have my follow-up appointment tomorrow and hoping we get the go ahead for at least dtd. I doubt I'll get to go for TTC until I have one or two full cycles. Speaking of cycles, question for all you ladies out there who have had a DNC, how long did it take to get a period again? I've had some minor spotting and cramping even this week but, I'm chalking that up to being from the surgery still. Hopefully the new year brings lots and lots of BFP's and answers for those who need them. I'm going to try and be around more often after the New Year but, I always keep myself updated on the thread <3


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I've been thinking about therapy too. If this IUI cycle fails, I will probably go. I feel like I'm in a bad place as well. I use to go in the past to deal with issues from my past and depression and once I found a counselor I liked it really did some good.

Cd2 today and tomorrow through day 7 I'm taking 100mg of clomid. I'm dreading it, but if it helps then I'm willing. I have another ultrasound cd12 to see if we can trigger.


----------



## campn

Can I join this pity party? It's CD26 and no ovulation yet. My chart makes no sense, it's frustrating that not only it's been bfn after bfn, but my body isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing. 

Squirrel, I don't know if I'll do anything different cause I've done everything I could think of. I feel bad that I even feel bad cause so many of you have been trying much longer and had losses, I feel like I shouldn't complain but I'm just starting to really worry if there's something wrong with me. I should be seeing a therapist, actually for the past two years I've been trying to hide my anxiety and depression but I can't take it any longer. I don't want to see a therapist who would just put me on antidepressants that could make my fertility even worse. 

Still need to find a new OB that will take my insurance, and then crossing my fingers that they could figure out what's wrong with me. I'm pretty sure that ovulating this late makes my eggs of bad quality and they can't be fertilized.


----------



## ksquared726

It breaks my heart to see so many of you feeling so down about TTC. I'm so very sorry and I definitely know that pain. It's been 17 months since we started ttc and I'm scared. 

I am so nervous about miscarriage this time around and I actually have to go on progesterone suppositories after all because my levels dropped. Even being pregnant, I still have a hard time imagining a happy ending to this journey. I probably need a therapist too. I feel so lucky though to be going through this with this group. I have my appt. on Jan. 8 and my doctor said to call if I have any spotting at all and she'll see me earlier, so there's that at least. And I've had some stronger nausea the last 2 days so I hope it means all is going well in there. No spotting at all so far and symptoms are mild but seem to be increasing. 

TTCBaby - After my D&C, it took 5 weeks to get my first period. Which for me was actually pretty good with my long cycles. I did bleed initially for 2 weeks, and I read that you have to have not bled for 3 weeks before a true period can start.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Can I join this pity party? It's CD26 and no ovulation yet. My chart makes no sense, it's frustrating that not only it's been bfn after bfn, but my body isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing.
> 
> Squirrel, I don't know if I'll do anything different cause I've done everything I could think of. I feel bad that I even feel bad cause so many of you have been trying much longer and had losses, I feel like I shouldn't complain but I'm just starting to really worry if there's something wrong with me. I should be seeing a therapist, actually for the past two years I've been trying to hide my anxiety and depression but I can't take it any longer. I don't want to see a therapist who would just put me on antidepressants that could make my fertility even worse.
> 
> Still need to find a new OB that will take my insurance, and then crossing my fingers that they could figure out what's wrong with me. I'm pretty sure that ovulating this late makes my eggs of bad quality and they can't be fertilized.

Just because someone has been trying longer, doesn't mean you can't feel sadness and anger. You are struggling too. Please do not feel ashamed to feel the way that you do. :hugs:. We're all on different paths and have been for different durations, but we all are trying to get to the same goal.

I definitely think it's worth talking to a dr about. Up until Monday I thought since I'm producing eggs and I'm ovulating there's nothing wrong but I didn't realize that they might not be maturing. If that is what you think is going on, they should definitely help you.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TTCBabyG, I had my first period 5 weeks after the D&C also. That was a first for me as I have long cycles too. Xx


----------



## Cherryb89

Hello ladies! 14dpo now. LP is usually only 10 days. Bfn at 11dpo and now a faint line!!! Whats happening!!!??? Is 17 months of trying fibally worth it? Taken at 2min and 10 min
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-31 21.04.23.jpg
File size: 153.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## squirrel.

Cherry congrats! That's a beautiful BFP!!! And after so long trying too! I hope you have a wonderful and healthy nine months! X


----------



## Cherryb89

Thank you currently pouring myself a 'cocktail' of just juice to give the illusion of drinking agter so long TTC i am scared of losing this one.. just took another test and it is just as positive!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Cherryb89 said:


> Hello ladies! 14dpo now. LP is usually only 10 days. Bfn at 11dpo and now a faint line!!! Whats happening!!!??? Is 17 months of trying fibally worth it? Taken at 2min and 10 min

A huge congratulations. :baby: xx


----------



## Cherryb89

Thankyou!!


----------



## campn

Congrats Cherry! 17 months is so long, so glad you got your happy ending! Happy and healthy 9 months hun!


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> Yes I wish I could say if it was the acupuncture or vitex that worked all these wonders but I can't be sure. Either way I'm sure both played a role.
> 
> I'm a psychologist by schooling myself and totally recommend it to everyone. It's just hard for me personally finding a good match. After I lost the baby I was seeing someone then switched but didn't feel the connection with either so stopped. Hoping to find someone good this time !


i went to a psychologist once. I thought, ok, i think i need this. i went to her. Had one visit. really liked her. next visit, she told me i owed her an extra so and so amount because my insurance didn't cover it so i had to give her that- ok, wasn't too much so i did that. then i found out when i got home, she was collecting extra money- she had billed the insurance, got paid, AND was collecting off me on the side. i had called the insurance to double check. i called her and asked what happened, she basically said oh whoops i made a mistake, sent my money back and tried to be done with it- but i had reported her already- hopefully she can't cause any more issues to anyone else. BUT i was going to her for trust and anxiety issues.... and well. that didn't help. and i never went again.



Cherryb89 said:


> Hello ladies! 14dpo now. LP is usually only 10 days. Bfn at 11dpo and now a faint line!!! Whats happening!!!??? Is 17 months of trying fibally worth it? Taken at 2min and 10 min

woooo hooo! congrats hun!!!!!! :yipee: h&h 9 months!!!! what a lovely way to start the new year!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay Cherry! That's great news!

I'm trying very hard to remain positive for next year. I finished my provera yesterday and today I woke up and Boom! AF is here and with a vengeance. My temp wasn't low but I'm assuming it's from taking the last dose of provera yesterday. I am sure it will go down in a few days. I hope that my cycles go back to normal after this. I Just reset my fertility monitor and im just waiting on my test sticks to get here from Amazon! Here's hoping 2016 brings me a BFP!!!


----------



## Cherryb89

I have been on clomid for 6 months. And acupuncture for 2 months! Its 1am and i want to go to bed so i can test in the morning again!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Cherry!! H&H 9 mths.


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Cherry!! That's a definite BFP! All of your hard work has finally paid off. I'm so happy for you! After you test today, as hard as it is you should hold off for two days before testing again so you don't stress yourself out if the line isn't obviously darker. 

Texas - New Year, new cycle! Glad you can get back on track and best of luck!


----------



## Hiker1

Congrats Cherry!! That is a very long time. So happy for you!


----------



## ciz

Congrats cherry =)


----------



## ciz

9dpo think my eyes are playing tricks on me [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-12-31%2015.41.11.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-12-31%2015.41.11.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

But still early days trying to cling on to some hope.

Anyway I'd like to wish everyone a very happy new year of good health and happiness to you all. Xxx


----------



## campn

Ciz- Sending major baby dust your way. Fx this is your cycle! 

Happy New Years everyone! Now that I had my pity party I'm feeling hopeful again! Wishing you all a wonderful new year!


----------



## Trr

Campn- I was waiting to see your temp spike today. Finally!


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Campn- I was waiting to see your temp spike today. Finally!

I know right!?? This cycle is just nuts. I think I ovulated 2-3 days ago, but I got a second estrogen surge that had a cooling effect on me. Can't wait for the CH. 

Here's to testing in January!


----------



## squirrel.

Happy New Years lovely ladies! May 2016 be the year of BFPs for all of us!!


----------



## Cherryb89

:happydance:Tested again this morning before our camping trip! Line was alot stronger today!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## trixiesmith

Happy New Years ladies! 

Cherry that's a gorgeous line. Congrats and h&h 9 months to you. 

afm: haven't done any more opks, just charting these days since DH and I can't bd. I'm really hoping we're given a timeline of when we might be able to try bd at his follow up appointment in 12 days. I dislike not being able to bd or have any fun. *sigh* oh well, he'll be better soon and we can start trying again. I'm keeping positive and optimistic that the new year will be kinder to us. :)


----------



## campn

Trr- Huge dip today, implantation!?? Plzzzzz be implantation! I'm stalking and crossing my fingers like no body's business. 

Trixie- That's so sweet, it's like the more "forbidden" the more you want it right? This cycle we tried doing every other day and I'd tell DH you better not be touching yourself on our off days!


----------



## Trr

Campn- I feel like I actually just temped right for like the 3rd time since o. My watch that is supposed to vibrate and wake me up "forgot" to do its job for a couple days. So I cant trust my temps at all but because I have to wake up for work at 6 the next couple of days I'll be getting some accurate temps as long as I'm getting enough sleep.


----------



## squirrel.

Trr: unless the time you were waking up was hours and hours after your normal time, then it shouldn't make that big a difference. That dip is huge :) hopefully inplantation!!

Campn: yay for crosshairs! Sorry if I didn't spot then sooner! Hope you caught that egg. Last cycle my husband and I had sex every other day and I also told him to keep his hands off himself on his off days and had to keep checking he was holding to it!! :haha: going to be hard for him after ovulation this month, as after I've ovulated he's going for his semen analysis which means 4 days abstinence!

Cherry: congrats on the darker line. So reassuring!

Ciz: sorry I missed your post yesterday. I can't see anything yet :hugs: but I have my fingers double crossed for you!! Any more tests today?


Health drive started today. No more alcohol, Diet Coke, junk food and more exercise! I got a step counter for Christmas and I've been aiming for the 10,000 steps a day. I want to lose about 6kg, I'll be happy after 4 though. I'm a few kg heavier than my usual weight as I've been comfort eating with the stress of TTC (and drinking way more, which is obviously very calorific!). My clothes are all feeling a little tight and I'm just done with feeling horrible! Time to get in shape!


----------



## Trr

It was hours later. 3 of the times. I temp at 6am. Those days I slept until 9:30 or later. So of course I'm hoping its implantation but based on my temp history, kinda doubtful


----------



## ajr1990

holy crap ladies! I am in shock right now.
So you can see by my chart, we only BD two times this month. I did not temp. I did not check cp or cm. I did not even use OPK. We used no pre seed, no timed bd.. nothing! I was lost in the days this month focusing on family and my own spiritual growth to be honest. I lost track of days(in cycle all together) 
Just for "fun" I got the urge to poas.. I really never thought to see this AT ALL. I am in shock. I think I can def call this a bfp.. a bit stronger then a squinter huh? I have no idea how many dpo I am and really am in shock. the times we bd are no where near other times I have ovulated.. 
I have been taking lots of time for myself lately. Meditating. Really focusing on me and it seems like there is a huge possibly that calming my energy down over the last month has possibly made my body ovulate early.. no delated ovulate like before from WAY over stressing about everything in life.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9033.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_9030.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9030ec.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_9033ec.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I definitely see something there. I bet you'll get a nice line on a frer if you use one in the next day or 2. Congrats! I'm glad the relaxed approach worked for you.

Campn- yay to CHs :dance:.

Trr- I hope it's an implantation dip. I'm really pulling for you ladies this cycle!


----------



## campn

Trr- I'm sure most of my temps aren't all that accurate either, especially if I have a rough night or don't sleep as much, which happens a lot really but as long as we're somehow close that's enough!

Squirrel- Your new avatar, dayum girl you're a total babe aren't you!? Wow, gorgeous! I also need to lose about 6-7 kilos cause all my clothes are snug and I just don't feel happy with the weight I am, I'm cutting out all sugar and eating a low carb diet which usually helps me shed off weight pretty fast, just hope I can keep it up&#1548; maybe we can encourage each other! 

Ajr- Omg I can totally see this plain as day! Really hope this is your BFP, keep us updated plz. 

Smille- thank you hun, I hope you had a wonderful New Years! I'm excited about your soon to be BFP too! 

AFM- just saw the new Star Wars, I'm not generally a big fan but it was a really good movie considering :p


----------



## ciz

Looks good ajr. Can't wait too see next tests 


Me... did another frer bfn definitely. I want to try and keep positive but it keeps playing on my mind that we didn't have any sex on the possible ov days so it's like slap yourself telling stop being silly it's not going to happen.

Couple things I noticed different this cycle I never had any nasty mouth ulcers and I always suffer with them every month. Left breast been off and on sore. I could only be 9dpo but could be 10. Period is predicted 5th or 6th .


----------



## Smille24

We're hoping my body cooperates and we can do the IUI next weekend. If not, it should be early in the week. I'm not sure if I'm going to test for fear that I'll get a false positive from the trigger shot. I may just wait for the bloodwork.


----------



## TexasRider

Good luck smille I hope that your first round of IUI is a success!

Ajr- I see the line! Yay for a BFP!!

Afm- AF is in the house lol she isn't as heavy as I expected but I did have 4 days of spotting earlier in December so maybe that's why it isn't as heavy? It's definitely red though and it's definitely flowing. So I'm on CD 2 And waiting to see if my body will cooperate and go on the ovulate!


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> We're hoping my body cooperates and we can do the IUI next weekend. If not, it should be early in the week. I'm not sure if I'm going to test for fear that I'll get a false positive from the trigger shot. I may just wait for the bloodwork.

You'll be both in my thoughts and my prayers hun, I hope it happens right away, you've waited long enough &#10084;&#65039;

Hope January would be kind to all of us. 

Ciz- I'm sorry hun, but you're really still early so don't lose hope.


----------



## Conundrum

Hey ladies, sorry I have not checked in for a while. My niece was born last week, and everything is going so well! The only problems from Jacobsen's that are showing are low platelets that are rising and partial deafness of one ear that could be caused by swelling due to labor. Completely over the moon.

Ajr congratulations! Wonderful lines!

Smille keeping fingers crossed for you, hope everything goes well!

Trr really hoping for an implantation dip, GL

Campn glad to see the CHs! GL

Squirrel love the picture. Too cute!

Trixie FX hubby gets better and you can start trying again soon.

Really hope everything is going well for you ladies and hope everyone had a nice holiday season. Cannot wait to see more 2016 bfps.


----------



## jGo_18

TexasRider said:


> Good luck smille I hope that your first round of IUI is a success!
> 
> Ajr- I see the line! Yay for a BFP!!
> 
> Afm- AF is in the house lol she isn't as heavy as I expected but I did have 4 days of spotting earlier in December so maybe that's why it isn't as heavy? It's definitely red though and it's definitely flowing. So I'm on CD 2 And waiting to see if my body will cooperate and go on the ovulate!

Was it provera they gave you? I had a lighter than expected af after I took that as well. I got my bfp the next cycle - so the lighter cycle isn't necessarily something worrisome.


----------



## jGo_18

Ajr - I see it! Congrats!

Smille - wishing you so much luck with the IUI! 

For the rest - I'm following along and rooting for you all. I'm just dying to see that bfp number rise. I can feel another surge of bfps coming!


----------



## Trr

jGo_18 said:


> Ajr - I see it! Congrats!
> 
> Smille - wishing you so much luck with the IUI!
> 
> For the rest - I'm following along and rooting for you all. I'm just dying to see that bfp number rise. I can feel another surge of bfps coming!

Good to see you jGo. How are you feeling?


----------



## Trr

So I temped at 6am after a horrid night of sleep and my temp was 100 so I discarded it. Called in sick to work. Went back to sleep until 12. 

I was sick over Christmas so I don't know if it's a continuation or if it's a new sickness. Either way I feel like I got run over by a truck. 

Nauseous, body aches, gassy, you name it, I feel it. 

going to get some cheapies today. Probably gonna POAS tonight, not gonna lie.


----------



## TexasRider

jGo_18 said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Good luck smille I hope that your first round of IUI is a success!
> 
> Ajr- I see the line! Yay for a BFP!!
> 
> Afm- AF is in the house lol she isn't as heavy as I expected but I did have 4 days of spotting earlier in December so maybe that's why it isn't as heavy? It's definitely red though and it's definitely flowing. So I'm on CD 2 And waiting to see if my body will cooperate and go on the ovulate!
> 
> Was it provera they gave you? I had a lighter than expected af after I took that as well. I got my bfp the next cycle - so the lighter cycle isn't necessarily something worrisome.Click to expand...

Yes they gave me provera 10mg for 7 days. I spotted pretty good Tuesday and Wednesday before I started my period on Thursday- which was the day after I finished the provera) im not worried really just gonna keep taking my temp and do my fertility monitor. I also have some cheapie opks I will do when I start getting highs on my monitor. I'm hoping that things will go back to normal now!


----------



## jGo_18

Trr said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ajr - I see it! Congrats!
> 
> Smille - wishing you so much luck with the IUI!
> 
> For the rest - I'm following along and rooting for you all. I'm just dying to see that bfp number rise. I can feel another surge of bfps coming!
> 
> Good to see you jGo. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty good. Mainly just really tired most of the time, but other than that not feeling very "pregnant". Have my 11 wk appt on Tuesday, anxiously awaiting that as I'm hoping we will finally get to hear a heartbeat!


----------



## Trr

jGo_18 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Ajr - I see it! Congrats!
> 
> Smille - wishing you so much luck with the IUI!
> 
> For the rest - I'm following along and rooting for you all. I'm just dying to see that bfp number rise. I can feel another surge of bfps coming!
> 
> Good to see you jGo. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good. Mainly just really tired most of the time, but other than that not feeling very "pregnant". Have my 11 wk appt on Tuesday, anxiously awaiting that as I'm hoping we will finally get to hear a heartbeat!Click to expand...

Amazing! Post a picture if you get one. Glad to see you are still around cheering us on.


----------



## Smille24

Trr- I hope you feel better. Fxd you see a 2nd line!

Jgo- I hope everything goes well. I loved hearing my dd's heartbeat for the first time, it definitely made it very real. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## campn

Trr- Oh no I hope you're not getting sick! Have you taken anything for the fever? Just stay away from iburropfen and the like in case you're prego. 

I can't wait to poas, if I ovulated like I should have I would have already peed on a couple :p 

JGo- I hated the first trimester, I'm glad you're almost done with it, second trimester is really the best one, and I can't wait for you to do your scan! 

Texas- Best luck with everything, BFP sounds so close now!


----------



## squirrel.

Ajr: I see that line clear as day!! Wow! Congrats!! Amazing that it happened on a cycle you weren&#8217;t worrying too much about.

Camp: Haha!! Thank you! I don&#8217;t think so, but nice to hear :D Sounds like we&#8217;re in the same boat and trying similar things. I know it&#8217;s only been 2 days, but how&#8217;s it going for you? I&#8217;ve eaten 1500 calories the past two days, but I&#8217;m finding it hard to hit my 10000 steps goal. I only managed yesterday because I did a workout DVD that I used to get in shape for my wedding. It&#8217;s amazingly effective, but you need to do it lots and I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;ll be able to do it every other day like I did then. Before kids I had all the time in the world :) 

Ciz: Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Smille: I really hope your IUI goes well. I have to say, I&#8217;ve been reading about people having them for years, but only now just looked up how they work. Seems like a really good way to speed up sperm&#8217;s journey to fallopian tubes and with you taking climid too, it should work beautifully. How often do they repeat the IUI or do they just do it once right before you ovulate?

Texas: My sister-in-law had a super light, super short AF the cycle she conceived her twins, so light periods can be a great thing too! Fingers crossed for a speedy ovulation!

Conundrum: Thanks :) And congrats on your new niece! 

jGo: Glad to hear everything is going well!

Try: Sorry you&#8217;re ill :hugs: being ill though can be a great sign in the TWW as it can be caused by your immune response worsening so you don&#8217;t reject a fertilised egg. In my TWW with my daughter I caught HFM from my son and had a fever of 40 degrees for two days around 7dpo. Hope this is a good sign for you and you&#8217;ll see a BFP in the next few days.



AFM: CD4, the start to this cycle is going sloooooooowly! Usually I take Soy Isoflavones from days 3-7, so I guess they make the first week go quicker. I&#8217;m giving my body a break from them this cycle though as they clearly don&#8217;t work for me anymore. Hoping it means I won&#8217;t have a super late ovulation as a result of not taking them. I&#8217;m also hoping my health drive has good consequences for my body and my cycle. As soon as my AF has stopped we&#8217;re going to start bding every other day and then when I get that +OPK we&#8217;ll do the SMEP. I'll also start using preseed when I notice EWCM increasing - my body isn't great for regular ovulation, but I do at least have obvious signs I'm building up to it. I don&#8217;t know why, but I have a good feeling about January for this group, I really do think we'll see plenty more BFPs before the month is out!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Sounds like you're doing great! I haven't done much exercise wise but I've kept my food all low carb and barely any sugar, I'm trying to count calories but it always stresses me out (they're like the temping of the dieting world!) I'm gonna get back to taking long jogs now that the weather in Florida isn't too hot.

I tried soy this cycle and it pushed back my ovulation by almost a week, which sucks cause I already ovulate late and was hoping it'd help me but nope, I've a very stubborn body. Hopefully you ovulate early this time and get your BFP! Really living healthy will relieve any stress and that should help our chances of conceiving. I feel my happiest when I take walks and listen to music or a podcast during it. 

Baby January is on!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel and campn- I also am trying to lose some weight. I need to lose at least 10% of my body weight which is about 16 pounds. December 2014 I weighed 180 and I got down to 148 doing low carb from January to April but then I kinda slacked off and ended up at 165 again. So now I'm getting back on it to lose some more. It does suck cause I love my carbs but it's the best diet that has ever worked for me.


----------



## campn

Texas- That's a great loss! I also love my carbs and it didn't always effect me negatively until now, I'm just limiting it now cause I can never cut an entire food group a 100%. Hopefully we can all get our "best body" in 2016.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- they only do one insemination usually the day after the hcg shot. We will also dtd the day after insem just to boost our chances.


----------



## Kiki1993

My scales broke but I've been trying so hard to be good while trying so hoping I've lost some :) I use to be hopeless at healthy eating but now I'm trying I'm finding it a bit easier. 
This is my first cycle and My period would be due on the 10th, I think I'm like 8dpo (lost count) but sure that's right. I'm surprised because I didn't think you would feel symptoms but I must be trying to see something. Had some nausea, been tired, had twinges on my left side yesterday so hoping for a positive test but I do know a lot of symptoms may be in my head Be ause I want it so bad. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Smille24

Welcome kiki! It is completely normal to get inside your head the 1st couple of months of ttc. You are paying closer attention to your body and are noticing things more. Your symptoms do sound promising so fx'd for you.


----------



## trixiesmith

Kiki - welcome! I agree with smille, you do tend to notice a lot more. I was a bit overwhelmed by it all when my DH and I first started TTC because I thought every twinge, cramp, temperature dip/rise meant something lol. But I'll keep my fx for you! Good luck!

ajr - pretty sure I see that! have you tested again since that one? 

jgo - so glad to see you around again. I'm happy things are going well and time seems to be going a bit quickly. Looking forward to a scan. 

drum - thanks. DH does seem to be doing a bit better, and is definitely getting around better than I thought he would be at this point. 

My apologies to anyone I missed, my memory sucks right now and I'm lazy to go back and read it again lol. Hope everyone had a lovely New Years. 

My new year hasn't been going very good so far, as I found out my best friend died that morning. He was like my brother. Needless to say it's been a horrible few days. I keep wondering who I'm going to call when things get rough. He was my person... But to keep myself and my mind busy, I've been cleaning and rearranging our house and focusing on DH's recovery. He's getting around a lot better than I thought he would be at this point. He's not using his crutches as much, and able to walk around on his own but with a slight limp. We're both really looking forward to his follow up and X-rays on January 12th. I'm hoping we get some kind of green light to bd and to try again because I really could use a change of luck right now lol.


----------



## Hiker1

Trixie, so sorry for the loss of your best friend. I can't imagine. Hugs to you.


----------



## campn

Trix- I'm so sorry hun, losing someone who is our age and unexpectedly is really davestating. He's still in your heart and all around you so whenever you miss him just look there and you'll find him <3


----------



## Smille24

Trixie I am so sorry about your loss. My thoughts are with you :hugs:. I hope your dh has a speedy recovery and get positive news soon.


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: I too am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I can't imagine how painful it must be to lose your best friend at this stage in our lives.


----------



## DecemberWait

I'd love to join :) I either ovulate today or tomorrow - I got my + OPK with my SMU today so I could O later today or tonight or tomorrow...typically I have a very short surge and ovulate within 36 hours. We DTD yesterday and hopefully we will squeeze one in today  I have a 22 month old (as of Jan 4th) daughter and it took us awhile to conceive her so crossing my fingers this one goes faster. Nice to join you ladies, I loved this site when I was TTC my daughter and when I was pregnant with her <3


----------



## campn

DecemberWait said:


> I'd love to join :) I either ovulate today or tomorrow - I got my + OPK with my SMU today so I could O later today or tonight or tomorrow...typically I have a very short surge and ovulate within 36 hours. We DTD yesterday and hopefully we will squeeze one in today  I have a 22 month old (as of Jan 4th) daughter and it took us awhile to conceive her so crossing my fingers this one goes faster. Nice to join you ladies, I loved this site when I was TTC my daughter and when I was pregnant with her <3

Hope you catch that egg, and hope it doesn't take you long at all to conceive the second one! Your baby looks super adorable!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, at 5 days late for AF I tested with a BFN again. I spotted that night and all day yesydterday very light and gone today. Not sure if I want to count as AF as it was so light and short. And symptoms still around from before the spotting.


----------



## ajr1990

Thank you All 
Bad new though.. the line is fading once again :( 
Just not meant to be quite yet I guess and that's OK I know bean will stick when the time is right.


----------



## Smille24

Ajr- I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:. 

Peanut- maybe it's a late implant? Fxd you get a positive soon!


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie I am glad to hear he is doing better but I am so sorry for your loss. If your ever need to chat feel free to PM me :hugs:

Ajr :hugs: I am so sorry, will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Squirrel thank you! Wishing you luck on a timely cycle.

Peanut everything crossed for you.

December good luck and welcome back to the ttc journey. Fx that it is a very short and amazing one.


----------



## trixiesmith

ajr - big hugs sent your way.

peanut - hope it was just a late implant. keeping my fx for you! 

Thank you ladies so much. This is so much harder and more painful to deal with than any previous loss I've experienced, aside from my grandfather. I cried reading all your replies. You're all so kind and I appreciate it, and you all, so much.


----------



## Cherryb89

Top is at 14dpo and bottom is 17 dpo :happydance: i see my doctor today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160104_151008.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Smille24

Yay congrats Cherry


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies. I THINK you can put me down for a very cautious bfp

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160104_140850-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160104_140850-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I've yet to miss my period due tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Smille24

I see a hint of something. Fxd it gets darker!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ciz that certainly looks like an early bfp to me! Congrats.

x


----------



## Trr

Looks like the start of something Ciz. Keep us updated.

10dpo today. BFN. Was sick on 7dpo and haven't got better so I have been calling in sick to work. I have the standard symptoms to report. Nothing new. My temping has been terrible this TWW so I can't trust any of it. I'm just waiting it out now. Not feeling this cycle anymore. AF is due Friday.


----------



## campn

Ciz- I think I see something but it's hard to tell. Really hope this is your BFP. Keep us updated! 

Trr- Boo the sickness and the bfn, total party poopers! Fx next time you test you get that positive! I skipped temping today since DS jumped into our bed this morning and I got up, temping would have given me an inaccurate temperature so whateverrr. I'm not feeling this cycle at all really and it doesn't bother me! Sticking my tongue out to all those bfn I'm about to get. 

Hope all of you ladies are having a good Monday!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/Screenshot_2016-01-04-18-06-54.png.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/Screenshot_2016-01-04-18-06-54.png[/URL][/IMG]

Taken this evening =)


----------



## beemeck

hi girls !!! I've been lurking as always but have been so, so busy! My brother was in from Phoenix so I've been spending time with family and stayed at my Mom's a lot. Extremely busy day at work today but want to check in really quick and say congrats ciz!

So glad to see the number FINALLY raise. So ready for more 2016 bfps!! 

sending my love to all with extra special hugs to trixie and texas for losing loved ones :cry::hugs:

seems like a lot of us are getting down about ttc. It's such a difficult journey. just glad we have all found each other :hugs:

trr hope you feel better!

camp - hope you get a super sneaky surprise bfp this cycle!

smille - good luck with iui!! 

lauren - what an update. hope you are feeling good about the next steps and once you have your little one it won't matter at all how you got there :hugs:

if you can believe it, AF is STILL here with me. I'm hoping this is my "cleaning out" before my bfp cause wow this is neverending. Wondering if vitex/acupuncture had a role in this too. Going on wed for my next acupuncture and will start the BDing this Friday. kinda went by fast thanks to holidays, although when AF came, I was in the lowest spot I've been yet all journey. sigh. we got this ladies!

BIG welcome to the new ladies! glad to have you here :) :) 

and congrats again cherry - forgot to add you too! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Ciz. Xx


----------



## campn

Ciz- I can def see that awesome BFP!! Congrats Hun! <3


----------



## Smille24

Ciz- no denying that :happydance:

Bee- ugh I hope the :witch: leaves soon! I hope the acupuncture is just what you need this cycle.

Afm- I'm cd 7 and done with the clomid for this cycle. I had a few hot flashes, but nothing major thank goodness. I'll start opks on Friday like I was instructed and u/s Sat. I'm trying to remain positive, but deep down I feel like I will never see a bfp. Maybe bc it's been sooo long of a wait.


----------



## TexasRider

Ciz I see it!!

Smille- good luck with your IUI. I hope its successful!

Bee- I hope your AF is gone soon!!

AFM my AF is done. It wasn't really as heavy as I thought it would be. But I will keep temping and start doing my monitor sticks soon! Once I get a high I will start doing OPK's too just to see if I can get my surge nailed down. I'm hopeful that this cycle will be normal


----------



## ciz

Argh thanks ladies. I'm so nervous right now I so hope this one is here to stay. It will actually be due give or take a day of my birthday lol =)
Ah I so thought we didn't stand a chance this cycle because of that flu. Me and partner took vitabiotics couples pregnacare and we bd every other day. If that will help anyone trying something different. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz: congrats :D amazing BFP!!! Happy and healthy nine months!

Bee: cycle buddy, same exact thing here, still on light bleeding, but to be fair, this is normal for me, I've had long periods since having my first. Hope you're AF free tomorrow.


I have come down with thrush (yeast infection). Oh joy of all joys :( uncomfortable and also going to stop us bding till it's cleared up. I've got a pessary and some cream that state three days to clear. Ugh! I was hoping to dtd every other day before +OPK then every day for three days, but if I ovulate on time we might only get a few chances in before ovulation. Oh well, at least it's now and not right before ovulation. It's so strange, I haven't had thrush in years and years!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, I had recurring thrush when younger and when pregnant with my boys. When not pregnant the capsule/tablet was fantastic and cleared it up really quickly. If you can take the tablet I would recommend it. 
I know how awful it is. Try natural live yoghurt too. Xx


----------



## trixiesmith

yay ciz! congrats. h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## Conundrum

Congrats ciz! H&H 9months!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for the advice Teeny Weeny. So far the cream and pessary seem to be working, but I will try the capsule if this hasn't completely cleared in a few days. I wonder if I can take them at the same time? I should go down to my local pharmacy, but always feel so damned embarrassed there as the staff are all guys :blush: and I don't really want to go discussing my thrush with them :haha: silly, I know!

Ciz: I think these things have a habit of happening when we're least expecting them :) so lovely to see another BFP, I really hope this is a sticky one for you!


So I'm going to book in some acupuncture next week. Exciting! It'll be about a week before ovulation; for anyone experienced in these matters, do you think that timing is good? I was hoping to fit in two sessions before ovulation.

My diet/exercise regime is taking it's toll on me, so tired and cold all the time, but making some progress, I already feel a little trimmer!


----------



## TexasRider

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing ok!
My monitor sticks and preseed came in today. Going to start using my sticks in the monitor like it asks for and just see what happens! Taking my temp still and going to Bd my big butt off. Low carb diet has started and I already miss potatoes! But hopefully this will get things headed in the right direction. I also added a B-complex vitamin in addition to my prenatal since I read somewhere that it can help regulate cycles. I started it before Christmas. 
Fingers crossed for everyone in the TWW and for you too Ciz! I hope that line gets darker!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!!

still super non stop busy but wanted to stop in again quickly!

squirrel - acupuncture the week before o is perfect ! that is what my acupuncturist has me do. I am going tonight. should O exactly a week from today. although DH's work is now telling him he has to go down south next week so I'm kinda freaking out thinking we could miss a month over something so stupid. :dohh: we are such cycle buddies - my cycle usually lasts 7 days as well, but typically lets up quite a bit by day 5. this time it didn't so I'm hoping I'm all cleaned out and ready to go! 

ttcbaby - I keep forgetting to respond to you too! hope you are continuing to hang in there post d and c. After my d and c I wanted to find as many other people who had one too so I knew what to expect. Since I hemorrhaged, I was terrified of the bleeding and afraid I would never stop. I bled for about 2 weeks post d and c. It didn't taper off gradually, it would come and go. one day almost non existent, the next could be heavier so I was freaked out. but it was done it about 2 weeks and then I got my period 2 weeks after that, so it was actually my exact day 29 cycle all in all. really hope you are doing well and I think of you often!

hoping to see another bfp on here asap :) 

CD8 for me. acupuncture tonight, O in a week. DH is trying to keep work at bay and not travel. temp randomly spiked this AM but that happens from time to time. I hope it's more of the way I'm sleeping and not anything off with hormones cause it was super high. BD starts in 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- I've heard great things about "cleaning out" to get your bfp! Fx that's all you needed and the acupuncture maybe helped. 

Ciz and cherry- congrats to you both! How exciting!!

Texas- sounds like a lot you're changing this cycle may help her your bfp. Let me know how the monitor works for you. I'm so curious. Lol 

I've been Mia from this thread for awhile while I tried to figure out my crappy cycles after mc. Last cycle was the same length as always (29 days) but no ovulation. Currently on cd 2 but we're not trying this month. It just doesn't make sense if I'm not ovulating, we're moving and finishing paperwork for our new home, work will be getting stressful soon, hubs and I are literally working opposite schedules and to "try" he has to wake me up at 330am to bd, AND if I for prego this month id be due on my sister wedding day which is 1,000 miles from home. So I'm working out and hubs and I are planning to loose 20-25 pounds to hopefully regulate my cycles and increase our odds.


----------



## Conundrum

I need to have your energy ladies, I could stand to start working out again. Good luck on your goals!

Bee lots of baby dust your way. Hopefully everything goes well and you get some good timing

Appointment is in an hour and for some reason I'm nervous, lol. Not sure if they'll still do the sonogram since I'm 5dpo but really looking forward to some answers. Here's hoping


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## TexasRider

Good luck drum let us know!

Afm I had a temp dip but not really any cm and my monitor told me I had a "high" reading. I didn't use it yesterday since my sticks had not arrived until the afternoon. It's my first month using it since I reset it so from what I have read I may not get a peak reading etc. So hopefully I will actually ovulate this month and my monitor will catch it. I'm also going to start doing cheapie OPKs at night since I've gotten a high reading... Even if it may be false lol


----------



## campn

Bee- Go catch that egg! I hop the acupuncture start really working great for you. 

Looks like many of us have doctor appointments coming up! I've two, one with my endocrinologist and another with an OB. Both on the same day, so that's actually good, get all the information I could on the same day, and get blood tests done and see what's going on with me. 

I am testing this Friday and hoping I'll be surprised with a BFP, but I seriously doubt it. 

Hope you ladies have been enjoying this new year, it seems hopeful for sure :)


----------



## ciz

Still here ladies. Watching and waiting to see your bfps! Xxx


----------



## Smille24

Bee- fxd the acupuncture works this cycle.

Drum- good luck at your appointment.

Campn- I hope you get some much needed answers. Hopefully you'll get a bfp in a few days. :dust:.

Afm- I'm cd 9. My jawline has completely broke out with blind, painful pimples. I know it's from my hormones changing so drastically since they did aggressive clomid this cycle. I've been having cramps and ewcm. I used an opk just in case today and it was very negative. They said to start on cd 11 but I'll do another tomorrow and save my good opks I bought for cds 11-14. I'm so close to this procedure that I'm starting to get excited. 

Dh and I haven't had any pop in awhile. I cut it out b4 him in the beginning of Dec and lost 5 lbs so far. He is having a hard time with it but I think it'll boost his numbers, which we need.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm so excited and optimistic for you! I really think this is your cycle!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Texas will be keeping FX for a nice strong O. GL

Campn I hope you this cycle surprises you but if it does not good luck on your appointments.

Smille as always my FX will be crossed for you. Good luck on the procedure will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Appointment went well. Since they called me in early the lab tech was not in so no blood panel. The sonogram was clear of abnormalities, but he was a bit worried that my ovulation tends to be early and my luteal phase although usually in the normal range is longer than the standard. Received 4month prescription of Clomid and told to come back if I do not see a change in cycle or do not become pregnant before it ends.


----------



## gina236

Hey ladies, I'm always stalking but rarely have time to post. Congrats to the bfps this month!! 

Just a quick check in, FF has labeled my chart triphasic! I know that's no guarantee but has me pretty excited. DH had a really bad 24 hr bug earlier in the week so hoping it's not because my body is fighting that off. He was sick Monday into Tuesday so hoping if I was going to catch it i would have already. 

:dust: and FX to all you ladies! 2016 will be our year!!


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I really hope the clomid works for you. If you don't have a sperm friendly lube, it's best to get one bc it can dry you up. Fxd for you!

Gina- your chart looks great. Fxd this is your cycle. When are you testing?


----------



## Conundrum

Gina we'll be rooting for you girl! Awesome news!

Smille thank you. Other than pressed do you have a suggestion? I'm having a love hate relationship with amazon and my local stores do not carry it.


----------



## gina236

Smille I will be testing over the weekend. AF is due Sunday. I planned to test Saturday but might hold off until Sunday just for fear of a bfn.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gina- good luck can't wait to see your test!


----------



## campn

Gina- I've been wondering where you were! Your chart looks fantastic and I hope you get that long awaited BFP!


----------



## beemeck

loving all the new pics ladies! 

mrsgreen - so lovely to see you back :hugs: even though you didn't O last month, it's great that your cycles stayed on track. You should O this month for sure! your body just needed a small break. good luck on the weight loss plan with DH :thumbup:

camp - so excited that you have 2 appts coming up! I'm just looking forward to feb when my ob has to see me since I'm up for my yearly. unfortunately it's just the nurse practitioner and none of the docs that treated me when I was in the hospital but hopefully she will get the ball rolling. I've never met her so I dunno what's she like. but happy that you are getting in and wishing you the best of luck! 

drum- so glad everything is looking good so far and good luck with the clomid! It might be just the push you need. but hey you are still in the tww wait now so you never know....! FX

smille - so excited the iui is almost here! :happydance: I'm excited for you :) those invisible under the skin cystic acne is what I have been having tons of for the past number of months. they are awful! they got so big that I had to have them injected with steroids :wacko: hopefully yours calm down as soon as you are done with the clomid. this could be it!

gina- so excited for your chart. when my chart went triphasic last month I looked at the stats and the chances of pregnancy with a triphasic chart are 179 times more likely!! plus, your temp is wayyyy up high so I'm hoping good things. I agree with holding off til you get closer to test so GL in doing so!

had my acupuncture last night. one of the questions they asked was if I noticed a heavier flow this month. I said I did and asked if that was what was supposed to happen and it was. So I feel good knowing that things are "working" and I'm having a little bit more faith in this chinese medicine. last month they said my pulse showed stagnation in my liver which I looked up later and said had to do with retention of phlegm which I was totally experiencing. This time my pulse showed issues with my digestive system and I had had 4 days of weird stomach aches in a row.... so it def took me by surprise. :shrug:


----------



## gina236

Bee I hadn't heard that stat. Yay! Thank you. I really hope I have a sticky bfp soon! :) 

That's awesome that your acupuncturist is so good and knowledgeable. I totally believe all that stuff works. Im always afraid of all the frauds out there but seems yours really knows what they are doing. FX it leads you to your bfp this month.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Gina we'll be rooting for you girl! Awesome news!
> 
> Smille thank you. Other than pressed do you have a suggestion? I'm having a love hate relationship with amazon and my local stores do not carry it.

Idk where you're located, but Target in the US sells preseed. Conceive plus is another, but it's not sold in stores either. Idk why these aren't sold in stores, it's pretty irritating.


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies! I'm so afraid that my body wont cooperate and they'll cancel the iui after we just spent $200 on the trigger shot and progesterone, plus the fees from ultrasounds and bloodwork.

If this cycle fails I'm making a dermatologist appt. The cysts are fading a little, but now I've been experiencing bad hot flashes. I'd rather be a guy right now, all he has to do is provide the goods.

Gina- :dust:

Bee- that's amazing that they can determine what's going on with your body. Acupuncture sounds like it really works and helps regulate things. 

I'm really pulling for all of us this cycle. We all deserve a bfp after months and months of failure.


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> Conundrum said:
> 
> 
> Gina we'll be rooting for you girl! Awesome news!
> 
> Smille thank you. Other than pressed do you have a suggestion? I'm having a love hate relationship with amazon and my local stores do not carry it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Idk where you're located, but Target in the US sells preseed. Conceive plus is another, but it's not sold in stores either. Idk why these aren't sold in stores, it's pretty irritating.
> 
> Also CVS pharmacy sells preseed. At least the one in our little town does.Click to expand...


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm so afraid that my body wont cooperate and they'll cancel the iui after we just spent $200 on the trigger shot and progesterone, plus the fees from ultrasounds and bloodwork.
> 
> If this cycle fails I'm making a dermatologist appt. The cysts are fading a little, but now I've been experiencing bad hot flashes. I'd rather be a guy right now, all he has to do is provide the goods.

right?! I always think about that. guys literally just have to do their favorite thing for a baby to be made...get off! :dohh:


----------



## campn

I'm shaky and about to have a heart attack but is this a second line?? I tested this morning and got the faintest line but I thought here I go seeing lines again, then I tested now again and this showed up. 

Am I seeing lines again!??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## beemeck

nooooooooooooo you aren't ..... that, my dear, is a second line......!!!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

campn said:


> I'm shaky and about to have a heart attack but is this a second line?? I tested this morning and got the faintest line but I thought here I go seeing lines again, then I tested now again and this showed up.
> 
> Am I seeing lines again!??

I can see something! And I am terrible at spotting lines unless they are pretty obvious!!! I say BFP!!!


----------



## gina236

Campn that's definitely second line!!!! Even bee can see it! That means it is definitely there!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

OMG, Campn that is a definite BFP right there! A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## ciz

Campn!!!! Theres 2 lines!! =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is also a fab line for 9dpo. Exciting! Xx


----------



## campn

I can't believe it, like really I don't. I thought I had no chance at all with my late ovulation and thyroid issues. I even have an appointment with an OB to put me on Clomid or something!

I'll test with a first response tomorrow, but I just took one of my thyroid medication just in case I am.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> I'm shaky and about to have a heart attack but is this a second line?? I tested this morning and got the faintest line but I thought here I go seeing lines again, then I tested now again and this showed up.
> 
> Am I seeing lines again!??

OMG I SEE IT!!!!!!:dance: Do an frer!! !


----------



## beemeck

yayyyyy!!!! can't wait to see that test tomorrow love! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies <3 I really hope I am!! There's been lots of tears shed and lots of hope killed... but I guess hope must really exist after all. 

<3 love you ladies.


----------



## Trr

Campn! I'm so happy! That is a line hunny. I'm very excited to wait to see your progression :)


----------



## campn

Like Ciz said, a very very cautious BFP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is so there! A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## TexasRider

Yay campn!!! I totally see it!!! Remind me again how long you were TTC? I know you've told me but I can't remember and it's hard to flip through pages on my phone &#128516;


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I can't wait to see each one of you get her BFP, you all deserve it so so much and there's no way I could have gotten pregnant without you, I'd have been hiding like a hermit in some mental house if it wasn't for you. 

Texas- Since July, so this is our 6th cycle, but I honestly thought it'll never happen. Thank you Hun!


----------



## TexasRider

congrats!! So happy it happened for you.
Statistically speaking we should all get pregnant at some point. Especially if there aren't any fertility issues. While an October baby wouldn't be ideal for my work situation I will take what I can get lol. I just want to be pregnant. From the looks of the front page there aren't too many of us on this thread left that aren't pregnant... Maybe a handful. So I'm hoping our turn come quick too!


----------



## campn

Texas- Yes! Like Bee said, statistics must be on our side now, the longer it takes the closer you really are to a BFP! My biggest concern was the age gap between my kids, and my thyroid dying on me. 

I'm cheering you on ladies and sending all my baby dust your way, now I just need sticky dust. Can't wait for the next BFP!


----------



## jGo_18

holy *&$# CAMPN!! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Just put DD down and come back to see this!!! Campn huge congraulations!!!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! :dance: amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I too worry about the age gap (at least 7 yrs) but I know it'll be ok. They will love each other no matter what. Congrats, you are definitely pregnant!!!!!! I bet in a couple of days that line will be nice and dark. You've given me hope for my situation and I know I'll be joining you in the 1st trimester soon!

Texas- I really want an Oct baby as well, but I'm desperate and will take what I can get.


----------



## Trr

Just like clockwork spotting has commenced for me. CD1 will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Smille24

:hugs: trr


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Just like clockwork spotting has commenced for me. CD1 will probably be tomorrow.

So sorry Trr, but being clockwork is really key and a big sign everything is normal! On to the next right!?? <3


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> Campn- I too worry about the age gap (at least 7 yrs) but I know it'll be ok. They will love each other no matter what. Congrats, you are definitely pregnant!!!!!! I bet in a couple of days that line will be nice and dark. You've given me hope for my situation and I know I'll be joining you in the 1st trimester soon!
> 
> Texas- I really want an Oct baby as well, but I'm desperate and will take what I can get.

So true, I know they'll love each other no matter what! 
Also I know you're following me with a BFP, I'm so optimistic about your coming IUI, you're in my thoughts and my prayers!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Like Ciz said, a very very cautious BFP.

Ohhhhh yeah! Hello you little beauty


----------



## Trr

Campn- on to the next is right. I'll still be testing in Jan though which is nice. 

I am beyond happy for you!


----------



## ciz

Trr said:


> Just like clockwork spotting has commenced for me. CD1 will probably be tomorrow.

Next cycle everything crossed for you hun! X


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats to new BFP in here. I got a BFN even after 5 days late then weird light spotting and another BFN. I was told that some women don;t show up on test Positive til even 6 weeks after last period that was normal. I don't know. I am going with the BFN and if I do not have AF in january I will retest in Early February


----------



## ksquared726

I see it too, campn!! Huge congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## gina236

Pretty sure I'm crazy >.< I know pretty much no one will see anything but I can't help thinking there is a shadow there. This is 12 dpo SMU with only a 1 hr hold. And according to my calculations I shouldn't be anywhere near showing on a wondfo but hey worth a try lol. :dohh: Temp went down a little today so it no longer considers it triphasic. So that's a bummer but hopefully it won't continue to go down. Been so tired lately. Been going to bed at 8:30, normal for me is more like 11. Hoping that's a good thing. FX af doesn't show this weekend!
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-08_08.20.10.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## campn

Gina- I really do see a thin line, can you take another pic against a white TP or so for contrast?? 
Also my temp dropped yesterday, same day as my BFP so really temps should be taken with a grain of salt if it's just random! 

Sending you lots and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## ciz

I see something but Im not sure if its the start of bfp or indent. Everything crossed xx


----------



## gina236

I can't take more pics until I'm home. I was at work when I took this one  I have an hour in the morning where I am the only one in the office so I have a little freedom. Haha. Pretty sure it's not an indent. I can usually see those in person real easy. Might break down and take a curved frer tonight. I have 4 of them and don't care so much about saving them so maybe haha


----------



## beemeck

morning gals!

gina I can't tell anything yet but your temp is still high even though it dropped a little. FX for you !

camp - still so, so excited and happy for you <3 <3 <3

GL to all of the ladies about to O and in TWW !

CM is thinning out and the BD will begin tonight! I just made my very first baby purchase today - pre-ordered the new self installing car seat from 4moms. I've held off on buying anything all this time, but maybe I just need to believe it and it will happen! Feeling excited and hopeful, though probably foolishly.


----------



## gina236

Bee I've had a newborn outfit in my closet for months. I understand completely. I bought it for a baby shower and ended up not giving it to him and keeping it. Hehe. Just waiting for the day I can use it <3


----------



## campn

Bee- Thank you hun, I can't wait for you to join me so we can be bump buddies, but I think you'll have the cuter bump since I already have left over bump from DS :p 

Also YAY for making purchases, I really thought about buying a "big brother" shirt for DS earlier this month and thought well if I believe it it'll happen? I didn't though, but now I will! 

Put a pillow underneath your tushie tonight, that's the only thing I did differently, also put my feet up against the wall for like 30 minutes, that's what my sister did to get her BFP. The crazy things we do...


----------



## beemeck

we are just destined to be bump buddies, right? maybe that's why I'm feeling so hopeful lol :haha:


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> we are just destined to be bump buddies, right? maybe that's why I'm feeling so hopeful lol :haha:

Definitely! If I can get a BFP with dying thyroid and crazy cycles, you can! I've no doubt yours is coming!


----------



## Trr

Gina and Bee- I purchased a playpen and a bassinet when I started TTC. They have been sitting in my spare room for 6 months now and I have bags and bags of clothes that my cousin gave to me when she moved to Australia.


----------



## campn

Trr- Another super beautiful picture of you!! 

Ladies I don't know if I mentioned that I took soy this cycle, I think it's what helped me, I ovulated later with it but I think it made me develop a better egg. Maybe you should look it up?


----------



## Trr

Campn- your DS is adorable. That hair is amazing. Thanks for the compliments. I am running out of pictures to change to every month lol. I guess I have to take more. 

Hoping I'm going to be able to join you with a bump too. I'll be a little behind but better late then never. My fingers are crossed tightly that this is my month.


----------



## beemeck

trr - so sorry it's CD 1 - ugh, the worst. :cry: Glad other people trying for number one have some stuff already! I did buy some stuff when I was pregnant since we found out on our honeymoon - we got some dreamy european baby gear, but since losing the baby I hadn't bought a thing. Come on now, universe - that car seat needs a baby to sit in it! 

that's awesome that your cousin moved to australia. I studied abroad there and LOVED it. I need to go back someday! 

camp - that pic omg. I want to eat him up! any hopes for a gender this time?


----------



## campn

Trr- Once you get closer to your due date a month is not much! Since some go into labor at 37 weeks and others at 42 weeks, really 4 weeks are negotiable! 

Bee- I want a girl this time cause this wil probably be our last and I want one of each, but really all that matters is a healthy baby, I thought that was something moms just say but really the love is there regardless what!

A boy would be cheaper since I've all the clothes and toys... I can't believe I'm due in summer, AGAIN. That is gonna stink.


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Bee- Thank you hun, I can't wait for you to join me so we can be bump buddies, but I think you'll have the cuter bump since I already have left over bump from DS :p
> 
> Also YAY for making purchases, I really thought about buying a "big brother" shirt for DS earlier this month and thought well if I believe it it'll happen? I didn't though, but now I will!
> 
> Put a pillow underneath your tushie tonight, that's the only thing I did differently, also put my feet up against the wall for like 30 minutes, that's what my sister did to get her BFP. The crazy things we do...

I second that pillow under your bum. We have a low head board I rested my feet on it and pilow under x


----------



## Conundrum

Trr lots of luck on your cycle. Really hope you get your positive this month.

Campn he is so adorable! I am in love with the curls! Will keep fingers crossed for a girl. Congratulations again.

Bee sending tons of babydust your way. Hopefully the acupuncture gives you a nice strong O.


----------



## Smille24

I'm with you campn, a girl for me would be much cheaper since I've kept all of dd's clothes, but I'd love a boy this time. Either way I'll be thrilled.

The only thing I've bought is this really awesome diaper bag I found for a huge bargain. I feel like that purchase jinx us, but it'll be used some day.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp! I am absolutely over the moon for you! Congratulations xx


----------



## ciz

I bought a new car seat for my DD day before this bfp =)


----------



## trixiesmith

Campn!!!! yay omg congrats!! That majorly cheered me right up. 

hi ladies. I took a few days off from here to take care of myself after I said my final goodbyes to my friend. DH is doing so awesome and getting around so much better (no crutches). He has his follow up appointment on Tuesday to get his staples removed and to find out when we can put his hip to use again lol. :blush: I also need to call my doctor next week to find out results of my pap and see where we go from here. 

I'm getting so excited for all of you. I imagine it won't be long until I get to see that bfp number rise again. It always seems to happen when I stay away from the board for a day or two lol. Keeping my fx for you all in the tww or those about to test.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm also getting excited this cycle. So far it seems to be going ok. My monitor started off low on cd 6 and from cd7 till now which is cd 10 it has been high but my cheapie OPK is still very negative. But my temp is still low so I am hopefull that I will ovulate this cycle. All I can do is take my temp every morning and keep BDing so I am trying not to stress lol


----------



## Smille24

Trr- I 2nd the gorgeous pic!

Just got the call from the dr's office. I have 1 follicle measuring at 19mm. I'm to trigger tomorrow night and IUI is Tues morning. I was so worried that clomid wasn't working, but all of that worry is gone. I'm excited but so nervous.


----------



## TexasRider

Smille that is great news!!! So glad clomid worked for you and you had a nice follicle! Good luck with IUI on Tuesday!!


----------



## campn

Trix- Thank you hun, I'm still in shock. I'm glad you're feeling a little better and glad hubby is doing good! Are you trying this cycle or he'll need more time to heal? 

Smille- Yay! Makes me so happy! 19mm sound really good, I can't wait to see your BFP in like 2 weeks :) 

Texas- Sounds like you're getting somewhere with your monitor, my OPK was super faint the day before my positive opk, just need to test often to catch it.


----------



## Trr

Smille- thank you so much! I really hope that's your BFP brewing in that ovary :)


----------



## Conundrum

Texas really happy the monitor is working out! Good luck on this cycle :hugs:

Smille amazing news! Everything crossed for Tuesday hon!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you so much ladies. Your support and kind words brought tears to my eyes. Without you ladies, idk how I'd get through this journey. 

Campn- have you called the doc yet? I am so happy for you!

Trix- I hope you and your dh get good news soon to get back to bding.


----------



## campn

Drum- how are you!? When do you ovulate again!? And how is your niece!?? 

Smile- I've an appointment on the 12th, I had already booked it before I knew I was pregnant bec I was gonna go and convince the doctor to check my hormones or put me on clomid, but it couldn't be better timing cause I still need a prescription for my thyroid disorder, and my endocrinologist rescheduled me for February, and without medication early on I could possibly miscarry. 
a little scared but trying to not worry a lot. I keep running to the bathroom to see if I'm spotting or not! 

I hope you sweet ladies are having a great weekend!


----------



## gina236

Smille good luck! Hope this is all you needed and it works first try!

Campn so happy for you! Try to stay relaxed! 

AFM temp went up a little today. Last month at 13 dpo my temp plummeted so happy about that. Haven't really spotted at all either which I usually do for a day or two before AF. My CM has a slight brown tinge but that happens all the time randomly through the month. AF is due tomorrow so that's great! Still no real lines on Wondfos but from my calculations I shouldn't have any yet. Hoping soon though! :)

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn she is doing so well. Weight is kind of stalling but her platelets are rising which is awesome. I am actually 8dpo already, O'd a bit early this month. Dealing with another wacky cycle so trying not to symptom spot, lol Will keep fingers crossed for you and hopefully a very pink stubborn bean. Please let us know how your appointment goes.

Gina so excitng! Have you considered a frer?


----------



## gina236

I only have 1 old style frer so trying to hold off as long as possible. I took a new style frer last night and it showed maybe a line but it's so hard to tell with that damn indent all of them have.


----------



## Smille24

Gina- your chart is amazing. The new style frer are awful. 

Campn- only a few more days and you'll be able to confirm. Will the dr on the 12th be able to give you your meds? If not, I'd call the endo office and tell them you need meds.

Drum- I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## campn

Gina- Sounds so promising with the temperature hun! I didn't even have a faint line with DS until 13 DPO, I think he implanted late which explains my IB also late. Hoping AF stays away far far away! 

Drum- I'm glad she's doing good! Weight is always a battle early on, it was with DS. She'll get there! 
Fx you surprise us with a BFP in a few days! Always exciting before testing cause you never know what you could get! ;) 

Smille- confirming will put my mind at ease, these few weeks are always nerve wrecking but I'm trying to enjoy it, I don't know if I'll be pregnant tomorrow but today I am and will celebrate it. I got "pregnant" on a digi yesterday at 10 DPO so that def good.


----------



## TexasRider

Gina your chart looks so good! Fingers crossed for a BFP!

Afm I have had a little EWCM since cd 8. I have to do an internal check to get it but it's definitely slippery and strectchy. If anything it may be a mix of watery and ewcm??? Has anyone else ever had this happen??? Anyway I don't think I've ever noticed it hanging around for this many days. Still negative OPKs though. But since my daughter is staying at my in-laws tonight we are getting in the Bd time! Shooting for a SMEP thing so it's definitely an "on" day haha


----------



## campn

Texas- watery is still fertile! I mostly got watery cm this cycle with ewcm here and there, so def get on to BD every other day until you get that epic positive opk!


----------



## Smille24

Campn - woohoo for the digi! That's a great sign! I'm excited for your appt. Keep us updated. 

Texas- watery is definitely fertile cm. I usually get ewcm then watery b4 O, but the meds dried me up this cycle. Good luck with smep, I've heard great things about it.


----------



## campn

Thought I'd share this with you ladies, he doesn't realize he'll no longer be the center of the attention, but he'll always be my baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gina236

Awe campn so flipping cute!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- so cute! 

I hope you ladies are right. And O is around the corner. Honestly I just hope I ovulate!!!


----------



## hunni12

Hey Ladies can I join...Soooo this what I got when wiping tonight... Cd18 but some days after my pos opk. :dohh:


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/2w7pipz.jpg

Just thinking something is wrong


----------



## Smille24

How stinkin cute is that! It melts my heart.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Campn, that has to be the most adorable picture. GORGEOUS. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Campn! Gorgeous picture! And congrats again.


----------



## gina236

Well AF is due today and no sign of her. Temp is still up. :D Slight lines on IC. I might use my old frer with SMU today as that seems to have a better line on IC lately than FMU. I just don't want to waste it. I am in the US and had to get it from the UK online. I've seen Walmart has them online now but they are like 30 bucks for 2 of them last I checked! It's crazy. But I do need makeup so I might pick some up while I'm there if they have any. FX!!


----------



## hunni12

@gina hopefully she stays away..maybe you should show us those ICs :)

@campn: congrats such a beautiful picture.

Gm. How is everyone else?


----------



## Smille24

Hunni- have you been able to confirm ovulation? The bleeding could be from that. 

Gina- a faint line is good news on an ic. I bet the frer will show s decent one. Fxd for you hun!!

So usually around this time my dh is a basket case and all stressed out. He is so committed this month, probably because he sees what I am going through to make it happen. I love his determination this month and for once he's planning the bd schedule, not me.


----------



## hunni12

Well Smille I had a pos opk back on CD 11 and clear pos on CD 12 with pains and ewcm . 


I did an opk CD 18 with the spotting and it wasn't pos and I have been dry.

Before the spot last night I got sick with diarrhea out the blue but today no diarrhea or spotting


----------



## gina236

Hunni could be due to implantation? FX for you. 

It's so hard to see in pictures but this is what the ICs look like..
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-10_07.19.01.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 20









2016-01-10_07.23.35.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I may use it when I decided to announce it. 

Gina- I see the lines! Get a FRER! My line was way more obvious on it! Fxxx!! Baby dust!


----------



## gina236

Thanks! I took a frer. It's barely there. DH thinks he can see it but isn't sure. I've started spotting so hopefully it's just some IB. It's only when I check my cervix so hoping it doesn't turn into anything.


----------



## campn

Can you post the picture?


----------



## gina236

Really hard to see in a pic but this was the best I could get.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-10_09.56.27.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 24









PSX_20160110_095807.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Is it clearer in person? It's hard to say from the picture, but your chart looks amazing, I hope it gets darker!


----------



## gina236

It's super light in person. But it's definitely there. I'm going to wait to test for a few days and hopefully it will be much darker.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Well Smille I had a pos opk back on CD 11 and clear pos on CD 12 with pains and ewcm .
> 
> 
> I did an opk CD 18 with the spotting and it wasn't pos and I have been dry.
> 
> Before the spot last night I got sick with diarrhea out the blue but today no diarrhea or spotting

Maybe it's ib? It's hard to tell.


----------



## Hiker

Hi ladies, This is Lauren still, but my hubby wanted me to change my SN to something more anonymous. That probably sounds weird, but hopefully you understand ;-) Anywho, just popping in to say hello! I don't know any of you but I do find a strange connection to you guys on this thread and get happy when I hear your good news!!

Campn, great news! Finally!! And, your baby is so cute!! Hopefully all sticks and you'll be a momma to 2 beautiful kids.

Texas, watery is definitely fertile - keep BD eod. I like the SMEP - seems easy to follow and takes the guesswork and stress out of when to BD. I found when we are at that time of month I am always questioning when is too often, when is not enough. I hope it works out for you.

Gina, your chart is looking classic triphasic. Keep going up!!! Fx for you!

As for me, I started femara last night. Next Monday I'll be getting my ultrasound, then Ovidril shot, then IUI for the first time. I'm not disillusioned into thinking it'll work that quickly, but now that we have "doctor intervention", I feel encouraged now that we have some sense of control and direction, and it's just going to be a matter of time before it finally works for us. Definitely not feeling low and depressed like I was before.


----------



## campn

Lauren, I was wondering where you where! Your DH has a point, I often worry about someone finding me on here with DS's pics and things I say, like the inlaws for example who I don't always speak so kindly of. 

So excited about your IUI, Smille has one coming up too! It's so cool you can tell your kids one day "We conceived you WITHOUT sex!" How unique is that! :) 

Thinking of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Hiker

Yes I'm still here! Thanks for understanding. that will be a strange conversation, and one I don't know if we'd ever share with our children. Then again if this kind of early ovarian failure is at all hereditary I'd probably want my daughter to know so she wouldn't wait as long as I did...although aside from forcing my husband to propose sooner, or getting pregnant with someone I wouldn't have wanted to, this is pretty much the earliest Ive been able to consider kids. Not like some folks who get married then wait a while to try. We started trying 6 months after our wedding.


----------



## trixiesmith

Gina - I can't really tell on my phone screen, but keeping my fx for you and hoping you post a blaring bfp in the next day or two.

thanks ladies, I guess we'll find out on Tuesday when he can have sex again. I don't feel like trying any other way right now, but I'm also not sure if DH would be up for trying a different way so we'll see how the next week or so so plays out. I really, really miss that type of intimacy lol. If we're unable to bd for next weekend around go time, there's always next month.


----------



## Smille24

I did the trigger shot last night. My opks went from barely a line yesterday to very very close to positive, so by this afternoon it will most likely be positive. I'm glad it's working. I'm so nervous for tomorrow. I know the procedure is easy and fast, but this tww will be the worst.


----------



## gina236

Well ladies looks like I won't be the next bfp.. temp plummeted today. More than my chart shows. I was up for awhile before I temped so I slept for another hour and used a temp adjuster to make myself feel a little better. Pretty upset and just feel like giving up. I've gotten faint positives and so many symptoms and now it's just going to be over. Going to make an appointment with a doctor soon. I can't keep going through this. I really thought this time was different :cry:


----------



## Smille24

Gina I am so sorry hun :hugs:. We are here for you.


----------



## campn

Smille- Sounds so exciting and I don't blame you for being a little nervous, I can already feel your butterflies for you, but this will hopefully work and you're one step closer to your BFP! Go get preggers!! 

Gina- I'm sorry hun :( I know last cycle I seriously thought I was pregnant, like 90% sure I was and I started to spot at 10 DPO which is early and upsetting. I also went and made an appointment just to make sure all is okay and that someone other than me was in charge! Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry Gina :hugs: TTC can be so damned hard and painful. We're all here for you. It's worth booking an appointment. I see you've been trying since May. Here they don't normally do anything until a year, but lots of doctors don't seem to pay that any attention. Mine didn't, she booked tests for us even though it's only been 10 months.


----------



## gina236

Thanks girls. I still have a shred of hope that it was just a fluke. My DH slept on the couch last night because I was feeling so sick so he gave me the whole bed so all I can think is without his body heat my temp dropped. It's a long shot but it's all I've got. Haven't started actually bleeding at all at least. Hopefully that will happen at home and not at work so I don't break down here. Just feeling so down now.


----------



## squirrel.

Double post. Oops!


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: Yay! It's time! I hope that the wait goes by quickly for you and that the procedure itself is quick and painless. So exciting! You'll be in your TWW soon and hopefully that follicle will turn into a shiny BFP!

Gina: Hopefully it is just a one off and it will shoot back up tomorrow. Stay away AF!!


Phew, been so busy! Haven't really had any time to be online other than quick peeks on my phone. I've been job hunting (my position finished at my old school at the end of December) and I had an interview today. It went well, so I have fingers crossed for that! Then we had family staying and a super close couple of friends' wedding on Saturday, for which I was helping with loads of things, so I've barely been able to sit down at all since last week!

CD13 and thankfully my yeast infection cleared completely a few days ago allowing us to bd again. I don't know whether it's left over preseed or true EWCM, but today I've never seen anything like it! My temps are also a little higher than normal for pre-o, so maybe my body is regulating properly at last after stopping breastfeeding in the summer. Hoping to ovulate in a few days time if this EWCM is anything to go on. Nice to know I will ovulate on time, as I was worried that without taking soy isoflavones this cycle that I wouldn't ovulate till very late again. I feel a little pressured for this cycle because next cycle in February my husband is heading off to Italy on tour for 2.5 weeks and will be away during my fertile time. So February is a write off. If we don't make it this cycle then it will be a year in March since we started trying :( We're getting our tests done this month (got my day 21 bloods and my husband will have his SA), so hopefully that can shed light on why it's taking so lonG!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille so exciting!!! Really cannot wait to see you in the TWW. You will be in my thoughts, please keep us updated.

Gina, I am so sorry :hugs: like Squirrel said as long as the witch stays away you still have a chance. Keeping FX

Squirrel Sounds like a nice strong O on the way! Good luck wih the new job hopefully they get back in touch soon!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel hoping you O soon!!
Gina- sorry your temp dropped Hun. Hopefully you get your BFP soon.

Afm- temp still low...still high on the monitor but OPKs negative... Hopefully I am going to O soon...


----------



## praying4no2

campn said:


> Thought I'd share this with you ladies, he doesn't realize he'll no longer be the center of the attention, but he'll always be my baby.

Campn I'm so excited and happy for you! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Gina- the dr can shed some light on what's going on for sure. They can do bloodwork to check your hormone levels and order a SA. I wish we'd been proactive sooner, but my dh was in denial. Af hasn't shown so there's still hope. I believe one of the girls on here had a major temp drop and still got a bfp.

Squirrel- I hope you get the job! Fxd you get a bfp this cycle because I'd hate to see you have to take a month off. 

Texas- your temps are nice and low so hopefully you see a positive soon! Keep up with the bding.

Afm- I'm feeling really nauseous today, most likely nerves. I didn't sleep at all last night either. We aren't allowed to bd until after the procedure bc we want a good count. My dh says we'll bd tomorrow night and the following afternoon. After my shot I broke down. This is not how I wanted to have our baby...the pills and needles, but we will get pregnant and that's the only thing that matters. It may not be this month, but we are so close I can feel it. Thank you for the support, it honestly means the world to me.


----------



## campn

Smille- I understand hun, but it'll still really be the same everything, your egg, his sperm, your uterus, they're just bypassing the trip and making it simpler on the sperm. Vaginas kill 99% of sperm before they even make it into the uterus, that really makes it hard for ANYONE to get pregnant especially if one tiny problem gets in the way. 

You'll have your baby, a little different but really not all that different once you're nice and knocked up! ;)

Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Yay for ovulating on time!! Soy actually made me ovulate late but I ended up conceiving on it, but I've never ovulated early. I hope you get that job you want, followed by a BFP, that will definitely set the right mood for 2016!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I understand hun, but it'll still really be the same everything, your egg, his sperm, your uterus, they're just bypassing the trip and making it simpler on the sperm. Vaginas kill 99% of sperm before they even make it into the uterus, that really makes it hard for ANYONE to get pregnant especially if one tiny problem gets in the way.
> 
> You'll have your baby, a little different but really not all that different once you're nice and knocked up! ;)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! :)

You're right. My dh said "it doesn't matter how we do it, our only goal is getting you pregnant". He's been so positive this month and really feels it'll work.


----------



## campn

My brother and his wife tried for 3 years and nothing, then they found out my brother needed a procedure done and now they've 2 kids, and my sister also needed a surgery and now she's pregnant too. It's more common than you think, but people don't bring it up or blast it on Facebook with their cute pregnancy announcements. 

No one likes talking about the hard stuff, and infertility is a very touchy topic.

Your hubby sounds so sweet! And he's so right.


----------



## beemeck

hi girls! just wanna stop in real quick in between appts - 

camp - AMAZING pic with DS holding the pregnant stick!!! would be an awesome announcement in a few months!! :flower: 

smille - fingers are so, so crossed for you. feeling really good about things for you and am really excited too! I know that I am desperate for docs to help me, but with PCP appt tomorrow and realizing that that ball might get going, I do feel a little sad so I know what you mean. but camp is so right. as soon as you get your BFP that will all be forgotten and the next 9 months is just like anything else! :hugs:

lauren - same to you! I'm super excited for these 2 iuis this month. The BFP number needs to be raised again! Glad you are still with us and we are all here to support you!

gina - so many hugs your way! how is it that both you and I fell into the category of the 4% non pregnant triphasic charts?! that just doesn't make any sense. but we are getting close - I can feel it! 

squirrel - your chart is looking great! love those stable temps. good luck on the job and I hope you are just about to O with me :happydance:

hunni - so good to see you back! lots of luck this cycle :hugs:

drum - you are nearing the end of the TWW - anything going on? FX!

sorry I have to get running - quick update here. should O tomorrow or Wed. my temp finally dropped. I'm upset about my rocky pre o temps and the fact that they were higher this month than normal but what can you do? I am also frustrated that my EWCM doesn't line up with my O. I think a lot of women say that too but I had a TON yesterday and a stark white opk. OPK is pretty dark today and should be positive tomorrow, but I should be dried up by then and wonder if that's an issue. I'll get preseed next cycle. PCP appt tomorrow where I will grovel for help. wish me luck!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :) January would be pretty sweet if I got a new job and a new BFP! I am a bit nervous about getting pregnant just as I start a new job though. I never wanted to do that, start a new job and then get pregnant straight away. But my contract was unexpectedly not renewed and we've been trying so long, I can't dictate my life by when I might or might not get pregnant!! 

Smille: It's totally understandable that you're going to feel so mixed about what's going on. I totally understand what you mean about not wanting your next baby to come along this way. I'm facing that in the not too distant future if we don't conceive this month and although it's not the romantic spontaneous BFP we imagine, just think how beautiful it will be to get that BFP, regardless of how it comes along. You are fighting tooth and nail for this baby and everything you are going through will make it all the sweeter when your time comes! I hope it all goes brilliantly tomorrow.

Campn: Seeing your new signature with the birth group is very exciting!!! Can't wait till we're all on that side together!

Bee: Yay for a +OPK! Catch that egg!! I totally want to be cycle buddies till the end :haha: I think I'll be behind you this time, but hopefully not by much! Here's to ovulation!!


----------



## campn

Thank you squirrel! I'm still pretty terrified but that is a given with TTC and pregnancy right!? Just trying to get through one day at a time. Can't wait for you ladies to join me, want to see your pregnancy lines get dark, and your bumps get big! I'm stalking you all! (Obviously)


Bee- I hope your appointment goes wonderful! Can't wait for your next update!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh seriously... Why have I had some degree of egg white and watery cm for almost a week now with no + OPK?? My monitor still says high... Although the one month I got a peak I got it on day 14 so I still have a few days but ugh I just hope I O! I will post a pic of my OPK in a minute


----------



## TexasRider

I'm hoping that this thing turns positive soon. But it's the darkest line I've had so far since I started using them this cycle...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smille24

I've been getting the most ewcm today than I've ever had b4. I guess the meds are working! 

Once I get a bfp none of this will matter. We have a great shot! 

:dust: to everyone who is about to O. Catch those eggs!


----------



## praying4no2

Smille24 said:


> I've been getting the most ewcm today than I've ever had b4. I guess the meds are working!
> 
> Once I get a bfp none of this will matter. We have a great shot!
> 
> :dust: to everyone who is about to O. Catch those eggs!

Smile, I'm so glad that you have a plan! I agree with everyone else. It will all be worth it when you're holding your little one.


----------



## Conundrum

Texas it looks like its getting close in a day or so you should be there. Gl

Bee Hopefully cm picks up for you hun. Wacky cycles always put me on the defensive, overloading on fruit might help. I juice before O and it really works. 10 dpo got a nice second line that came up immediately and disappeared by the 3 minute window. Took another and it was negative so not sure atm. Really just ready for AF so we can start Clomid.

Smille that is awesome news and a great mindset. It is really good to hear your DH is supporting you through this. We're here if you need us but I agree I think this is your cycle. GL


----------



## Hiker

Gina, so sorry. It's heartbreaking to have this happen month after month. I think you'll feel better once you go to the doctor. When I went last month after 11 months of trying, my feeling was, I'd rather get checked out and find there's nothing the matter and realize we just need more time, than to sit around and question everything. Turns out there is something the matter with me (DOR), which was devastating to find out, but honestly now I feel somewhat empowered. No more questioning, now I know there's a reason things didn't happen (not anything we did or didn't do that caused it ) and we have a plan now. Not how I wanted the story to go, but I've accepted it I think and am trying to think positive and hopefully with a little more time, patience, and good doctors, someday soon we can have a baby. I sure hope you also get some answers. It's the not knowing and questioning that is unbearable. 

Squirell, hope you also get some answers soon too! Maybe this is your month! Sure hope so!!


----------



## blablamana

Hi, i've been on this forum for a while and used to be in the august and september thread! 
I've been lurking here for a while now, not feeling up to it to ttc. This month we therefore used condoms. One condom however, seemed a little too wet (TMI). I thought it was from me, but now I did two frers. Both have pink lines (right one is from yesterday.). Could you take a look for this old ttc'er? 
I think i'm 11-12 dpo but haven't tested this month obviously.


----------



## ciz

That is looking like the start of bfp hun... definitely do another test to be sure =)


----------



## blablamana

Thank you ciz, this is a new test, done just now. (a couple of hours later)

Also:

Congrats on the bean!
Campn: You too hun! n
Squirrel: Remember me? :) You'll do just fine, new job or not. I'm sure.


----------



## ciz

oh yes definitely a BFP congrats lovely!!! 

thank you =D.... look forward to you joining us in the sept thread =)


----------



## blablamana

Thank you!! I hope it is real, my period isn't due till thursday and though my cervix is high up, I'm having some light cramps. Is that normal, you think? :blush:


----------



## ciz

would you say those cramps feel different from af cramps? ive been cramping but its different from my af and started after period due. also I would try not to touch your cervix now let it do its thing =) 

I had no real symptoms.. just my mum telling me I looked pregnant like I did with my DD haha so tested.... big surprise! not that I told her she was right haha


----------



## blablamana

It's a lot lighter and feels more like pressure than sharp twinges. We'll see.. trying not to be too enthusiastic yet. I'll test again tomorrow morning. 

Thank you!:flower:


----------



## gina236

Hey blabla. I think I remember you from previous months. That definitely looks like a bfp to me! And the cramps you have sound like stretching cramps which is a good thing. Congrats! 

Good luck today Smille!

AFM temp did go up today. But I am bleeding now. Watching for clots and cramping, so far so good though. Was very hard to get an accurate temp as I temp vaginally and had a tampon in haha. So I took it twice and both times it was close to the same so hopefully it's accurate. Not sure what is going on. I don't want to record bleeding until I know for sure it's cycle day 1 but it has been light to medium. If it gets heavy today I will count it CD 1.


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: Hi again!! :wave: and a huge congrats :dance: that certainly looks like a BFP to me! I was wondering where you'd got to. Nice to see you back with such great news.

Gina: Sorry to hear you've started bleeding :hugs: I know what you mean about waiting for that heavy bleed to really confirm AF.

Smille: Exciting! EWCM is a great sign for conception to take place. I'm cheating this cycle with preseed, as my EWCM is always so sporadic! Looks like you, Bee, Texas and myself will all be ovulating really close together. TWW, here we come!!

Texas: I hope that OPK gets super dark for you today and that ovulation is round the corner.


AFM: CD14 and surprise +OPK this morning. It wasn't even with afternoon pee, which seems to give me the strongest OPKs. Suffice to say I'll probably ovulate tomorrow or the day after. I'm not expecting much this cycle, as due to my yeast infection, we weren't able to bd until just a couple of days ago. I think we'll bd tomorrow and the day after as well (already snuck in a sneaky morning bd today while kids were at nursery :blush:) so maybe that will be enough. I hope! As I already mentioned, February can't work for us as my husband is away from the 2nd till the 20th and I will ovulate right in the middle there. Is there a way to home store sperm?! :haha: In the end though, I do feel really pleased that my body is behaving without the need for soy isoflavones! My temps are at a normal pre-o level (they were always really low before!) and I'm most likely going to ovulate CD15 on my own, with no help. For me, that's pretty good! Well done body!


----------



## campn

Blabla- Congrats! I can't believe you got pregnant using a condom! That's insane, but super cool!

Squirrel- So glad you're about to ovulate on time without soy! You got BD today right!? Also BD tomorrow if you can, until you can see a temp shift (which I never got a temp shift this cycle grrrr) sending major baby dust your way!

Bee- You're also about to ovulate right!? I know you and squirrel ovulate together, so I hope you're getting down to business and major baby dust to you too! 

Smille- Is the IUI today!? You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## gina236

And with this I will be going back into the shadows of these forums. Not trying to sound dramatic or anything. Just explaining why I won't be posting much. I don't know why this keeps happening to me. But I can't keep focusing on it or I'll go into a state of severe depression. I'll continue stalking and rooting for you ladies but from afar. Love you all and thank you for all the kind words. The bottom one was today's test. If I was only doubling every 48 hrs my level would be at a minimum of 12 today. So makes sense to just still have a faint line but like every other time, my body is getting rid of it. :shrug: good luck to all you ladies and hope to see lots of bfps soon!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160112_075038.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 16









PSX_20160112_075056.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Gina- That's so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. If that was me I'd have done the exact same hun. If you really think you're having chemical pregnancies every month then definitely time to see your doctor. Maybe you have an abnormal uterus that can't sustain life and it's usually pretty simple to fix, or just not enough progesterone and then doctors will prescribe you some you take in your tww. 

You're in my thoughts. Please let us know if you get answers.


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry Gina.. I hope time will tell what is going on, and then you'll have your rainbow, I'm sure.


----------



## beemeck

blabla - looking good so far! I remember you from the other threads and wish you lots of luck that this is your bfp! :hugs: 

smille - iui today?! :happydance::happydance::happydance: sending so much :dust::dust::dust::dust:

texas - I can totally understand the fear of not O'ing after last month. temps are looking nice and low for you and it's still pretty early. But that opk yesterday was SO close. darker than mine! should be positive today if it wasn't last night!

and squirrel - the last member of us fab 4 O'ing now! hurray for O day and being naturally back on track! :happydance:

AFM - had my physical this morning. it was the first time I saw my PCP since losing the baby. She came in very concerned about all that she read. I guess she's kinda been the first doctor besides the ones that were working with me that read through it all and she reminded me that I am lucky to be alive. I know it was life threatening and I could have died, but I guess hearing it all again from a new perspective was overwhelming. I ended up bawling to her about TTC and of course she referred me back to the therapist. But she looked at all of my tests results and offered up her own theory which is what I have been thinking the past couple of months. Her guess is it's anatomical - that the scarring from the cervical stitches is preventing the sperm from entering. She said to give it one more month and then she will refer me for tests, but I am going to my obgyn for my yearly on feb 4 so she thinks that will just get the ball rolling. She said to make sure they examine that area and then they should refer me for further testing either way since march will be a year. But she totally agreed that something doesn't sound right and we are past the point of "healing" and recovering from the trauma my body went through many months ago. 

I'm feeling a little down - while trying to make me feel better she said if it was scarring that IVF could help me have a baby. I guess I just never thought it would get that far and of course I'm open to it but it was just hard to hear, even if it's just a random suggestion at this point. :shrug: She also noticed my heart murmur (I developed it at age 13 which is not normal so it has to be kept an eye on) was worsening. I've been dreading this day for so long because it could mean I need a new valve which isn't super serious but would be open heart surgery. Cardiology is going to call me to schedule an echocardiogram. I just don't want another thing interfering with TTC. This wasn't how things were supposed to go. :cry:

that all being said, O is today or tomorrow. :dohh: of course will BD tonight and hope for the best like always :shrug:


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Gina :hugs: I totally understand needing time away from all this to preserve your sanity. I really hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Bee :hugs: sorry the appointment has left you feeling so emotional. And not surprising, that's a lot to deal with! Hopefully though it may be harder to conceive, you might not need to go the IVF route, which I can imagine must be a daunting prospect. When do you think you'll have your appointment to examine possible scarring? I really hope that by the time you get your appointments through you'll already be holding your BFP!


AFM: A trio of super positive OPKs. Never seen anything like that bottom one :haha: there's barely a control line! I'm glad I don't buy that brand; it was a free sample, as was the middle one, so I decided to try three different tests and see the difference. They've all dried even darker now (took this pic 15 minutes ago). Hope this means I'm in for a good quality egg!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Bee- Omg hun what an appointment! It even left me feeling emotional, it's a roller coaster and I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this at once. Like she said you're lucky to be alive and that is number ONE! 

The cervix part makes sense though, but I don't see why you'd need IVF? You'd probably need IUI if it's bad (that's up to your OB to judge your cervix) but the IUI would make sure the sperm bypass the whole cervix area. I hope you won't need either though and there's something simpler you could do. I really can't wait to see what your OB will say. 

The heart murmur is also pretty important, I think you should take care of that first cause pregnancy takes toll on the body and you don't need a heart scare in the middle of your pregnancy. It really sucks, but I hope your heart specialist says you don't need anything now and that you're good to continue TTC. 

I'm so upset for you, I hope all of this will resolve and it's just one of those appointments that just goes through all worst case scenarios but it ends up being nothing at all. Keep us updated, and I'll be praying for you sweet sweet bee. <3


----------



## beemeck

thanks girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Camp - I too wondered why she said IVF as opposed to IUI since it seems I just would need to bypass that barrier but I didn't ask any questions because I'm trying not to put the cart before the horse. Just hoping that she doesn't know something we don't that would make it go straight to IVF :shrug: In a way I hope that we are totally wrong but this whole time I've been wanting them to find SOMEthing so that we can at least begin fixing it. so not sure how I feel. 

just dreading the cardio appt - if anything is bad news it would mean totally stopping TTC for now, which I don't think I could take. or if I miraculously get pregnant tonight and it's bad news - what then? Just trying not to worry about it too much since it's all just "what ifs". 

squirrel - my opk was like that just now! SO, SO dark. here's to our body releasing amazing eggs :thumbup: I might research some home insemination methods today and see if we can try that as a last stitch effort!


----------



## campn

Well even if you've a murmur that is worsening hopefully your specialist can still give you the okay to keep ttcing. If it's not too bad they can just monitor it or put you on something for it. I've seen babies who need heart surgeries but it's most of the time something that can wait until they're older, I hope that's the case for you. 

Just BD and try different positions that may give the sperm their best chance. Do you have soft cups?


----------



## beemeck

i do. I use them for my AF. Might as well pop one in tonight!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee, this may be a bit TMI, but have you tried having an orgasm after he's ejaculated? Supposedly this makes the cervix open and close as it contracts, which draws sperm into the uterus. This might help bypass scarring?


----------



## beemeck

I actually always go back and forth with this. Right now, I always o before we DTD because it makes for tons and tons of CM that makes things so much easier and I always believe help the sperm get up there. After we DTD, I do lots of kegals to pull the sperm up. I've heard O'ing after the fact is very good but I can never get past the fact that so much stuff comes out of me when I o that I would be expelling so much of the semen too. I know the science points to the opposite though so maybe I will also add that in tonight too!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- sorry your appointment didn't go so well. Hopefully you will get better news at your next appointments. 
Squirrel! Wow that OPK is super dark.
Afm- my cm is pretty much gone. I'm going to do an OPK today but I don't think it's gonna be positive. My temp is up some but not enough for ovulation? Doing my best not to
Worry and just do my temping and monitor-which is still at "high" by the way- and see what the doctor says in February when I go back for my pap. I had to take my daughter to the doctor and she has double ear infections. The left one was really bad. So I'm home from work today with her. Maybe she will be better tomorrow for school but I am not sure.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Phew, I am FINALLY caught up. Hi ladies!!! A belated Happy New Year to everyone 

FIrst off, I am extremely excited to see that the number has risen and I only hope it's the start of a huge surge of BFP's.

Campn, my TTC/cycle buddy...I think i did 12 back flips in excitement when I seen you BFP. I am so excited for you!! Congratulations!!!! <3 

Ciz!!!!! Bama!!!!! YAY!!!! I am extremely excited for you, congratulations <3 

Bee, thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement. It seriously means more than you know. I really hope you get your BFP soon, I know it's coming though <3

Smile, thinking of you and hope all goes well today <3

Trixie, I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm here if you need to talk <3 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I do miss you ladies! 

Me: Follow-up went well and we were given the green light to dtd but, we have to give it 2 full cycles until we start TTC. 

I will say that my New Years was kind of quiet, we made dips and hung out with family in our PJ's but, right after midnight OH got down on his knee, put a shiny ring in my face :laugh2: and I believe he asked me to marry him (I was pretty distracted by the ring and in complete shock lol) So since then it's been a whirlwind of emotions and happiness and I haven't really thought about TTC right this second. I'm still debating if we should wait until after the wedding or continue with our plans to try again after my 2 cycles. By the way, I haven't even started a cycle yet, waiting for my doctor to call me back today on that.


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I am terribly sorry af showed. Ttc is so draining and depressing, but we're here.

Squirrel - congrats on the positive opk! Get that egg.

Bee- I'm sorry you got awful news today. I hope it doesn't come down to ivf for you :hugs:. Fxd the tests come back fine. I'd definitely ask about iui.

Ttc- Congrats on the engagement that's awesome news!!!!

Afm- The procedure went smoothly. My dh's count was only 2.86 million and the dr said they want 10 mil in order to have a chance. We're going to bd tonight. They do not have hope that it's going to work and said our only option is after this try is ivf. At a time I'm supposed to be calm, they slam me with awful news and a huge folder of info. I will have to get more testing to see if I'm a candidate. I haven't told my husband and am terrified to break his heart :cry:. At this point I don't feel like I'll ever have my dh's child and I'm in a really dark place. Thank you for your well wishes. I'm holding on to hope that I'm the small percentage off success.


----------



## campn

TTC- you've no idea how glad and happy I am to see your update. I've thought of you, and kept checking your profile and it looked like you weren't active anymore, but I'm glad you took the break you need and feel better now. And CONGRATS on your engagement! That's just the cherry on top you need! I also remember not being able to speak once I saw the ring, like okay just give it to me! 

Let us know what you guys decide about ttcing and I hope you get your cycle back soon. 

And thank you so much. I'm still shocked but also scared sh**less.


----------



## campn

Smille- :( has it gone down since last time? Why are they only trying IUI once? I know sometimes you need to do it a few times anyway? So sorry I can't even imagine what you're going through now. 

I've a few IVF friends and the success rate is so so high so even if that's your last option, it's a pretty solid option. However, it only takes 1 really good sperm to conceive so just keep your hope and your faith.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Smille :hugs: what a thing to hit you with when you've just gone through the procedure. Have they no sense of tact? I agree with campn. Are they not going to try again before IVF? Seems strange to only try once. 

If it does come down to IVF, I've heard the success rates in couples where there is male factor issues is really high as once the woman actually has a little blastocyst in there ready to implant and she has no issues, then it's likely to work. Sorry you're facing such a daunting possibility when you've only just gone through this.

Fingers tightly crossed one of those spermies will make it!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- :( has it gone down since last time? Why are they only trying IUI once? I know sometimes you need to do it a few times anyway? So sorry I can't even imagine what you're going through now.
> 
> I've a few IVF friends and the success rate is so so high so even if that's your last option, it's a pretty solid option. However, it only takes 1 really good sperm to conceive so just keep your hope and your faith.

I couldn't tell you why they're only trying once. My dh can't get days off anyways but worked something out for today. Even if they did it twice, they won't get the count they're looking for. His numbers last month were 5 mil which they said would give us a decent shot. It's not the money so much as breaking my dh's heart when I deliver the news. Idk when I'll tell him, but definitely after dtd tonight. I don't want him to feel pressure.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Oh Smille :hugs: what a thing to hit you with when you've just gone through the procedure. Have they no sense of tact? I agree with campn. Are they not going to try again before IVF? Seems strange to only try once.
> 
> If it does come down to IVF, I've heard the success rates in couples where there is male factor issues is really high as once the woman actually has a little blastocyst in there ready to implant and she has no issues, then it's likely to work. Sorry you're facing such a daunting possibility when you've only just gone through this.
> 
> Fingers tightly crossed one of those spermies will make it!

We were told to try iui 3 times but if his count went below 5 mil there was no point as we'd be flushing money down the toilet. 

Thanks for listening ladies. I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry again smile, you're too incredible of a wife to be just worried about your DH's feelings even though it probably hurts you more, he's such a lucky guy. <3


----------



## TexasRider

Smille that is terrible news. I hate that they told you that right as they were doing the procedure. I mean for Petes sake just see if it works first and then say something. I too have heard that Ivf has good success rates but I am not sure how expensive it is. I know it's a lot more than IUI.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :hugs: I am so sorry for what you're going through. I still have FX that the procedure works, will be keeping you and your DH in my prayers. 

Bee :hugs: That is terrible. I hope your next appointment has some better news. You've been one the best supports for this group, and I hope we can return the favor. If you need to talk please send a pm, anytime.

TTC What a lovely surprise! Congratulations on your engagement and welcome back.

Squirrel :happydance: go catch that egg! Wonderful lines, gl and babydust.


----------



## Smille24

You all are such sweet and wonderful ladies. I wish they would've waited until after I get my blood pregnancy back to tell me. It will cost 20× more than what we paid for IUI. We may have to wait for next year when we can get insurance that will cover it.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille there might be programs in your state that will help cover the cost. I hope you won't need it but they should have a few answers if it does concern you, give them a call. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Smille- I hate that you're going through this, my heart really hurts for you... I hope it won't come to that, but I know that fertility clinics offer loan plans, similar to buying a car so there are always options luckily. 

Really tightly crossing everything I've got for you and hope that there is a hero of a sperm down there who will get the job done!


----------



## ciz

beemeck said:


> I actually always go back and forth with this. Right now, I always o before we DTD because it makes for tons and tons of CM that makes things so much easier and I always believe help the sperm get up there. After we DTD, I do lots of kegals to pull the sperm up. I've heard O'ing after the fact is very good but I can never get past the fact that so much stuff comes out of me when I o that I would be expelling so much of the semen too. I know the science points to the opposite though so maybe I will also add that in tonight too!

i have to agree with squirrel on this... i actually tried it last month. after he finished, i got my bum on pillow legs up had 'me time' i found it stayed there a lot longer when i had to get up. give it shot hun. something to try =)


----------



## ciz

Smille24.... im sending you big hugs!! i have everything crossed for you and your hubby.. you guys will get there xxxx


----------



## Smille24

I've had time to process things and I think he should see a urologist 1st before jumping right in. Maybe there are tips or medications to help with his abnormal number and all around count. If not, then we can try ivf but I want a 2nd opinion. Yes, it will take more time but if there's a solution I'm willing to try it before draining our bank accounts. I'm feeling better after playing in the snow with my dd. I am really blessed with my small family, and one day somehow it will expand.


----------



## campn

Glad you've had time to think about it, I think you're doing the right thing, if his numbers could just improve a little bit, the IUI could definitely work! 

Yay for playing in the snow! It's even chilly here in Florida, but no chance of snow :p


----------



## trixiesmith

Whoa that's a lot to catch up on.. 

sending big hugs to everyone who needs one. :hugs: 

keeping my fx for those about to enter the tww or just beginning the tww. 

I'm sorry for not catching up with everyone personally, but I have read it all and want you all to know I'm thinking of you all and sending positive vibes your way. 
Afm: took DH for his follow up X-rays and staples removal. Good news - he's healing good. Bad news - DH is not allowed to return to work until June on doctors orders, and we also didn't even get to ask if we can bd at all or find out when he can. Unless DH is open to doing some kind of at home insemination, I don't know when we'll even start TTC again. I hate this. And I hate this year already.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh my boobs seriously hurt... Especially around my nipples... Not sure what to make of it. Hoping for a huge temp rise tmrw!!


----------



## Hiker1

Oh no Smille, I am so bummed to hear this news. Don't give up hope. Like others have said, you only need one sperm, so hopefully you guys will beat the odds! Plus, unless I'm mistaken, can't sperm count vary from month to month? Like last month his was over 5, so maybe this month it went down, but next month it will go back up again? I think a second opinion is a good idea. Even from another doctor at the same clinic. Different doctors may have different approaches for sure! Hopefully more IUI's are in your future - if for no other reason than to give them a fair shot before coming to the conclusion that IVF is the only other option. 

For me, I'm anticipating IVF will be in our future. My DH's sperm is ok, it's my eggs that are not. So I'm just prepping myself for that, thinking that perhaps if they can handpick my eggs, I'll have a chance. But one thing at a time. Femara again tonight for me. No side effects I've noticed.

PS- they deactivated my other account I created - anyone know how I can change my screen name? I've emailed the site moderators twice, with no response either time. grrr...just want a different screen name!


----------



## Smille24

Today is nothing but bad news for all of us!

Trixie- I'm so sorry your dh isn't able to go back to work or bd. Could you use softcups? He can put the goods in there and you insert it.

Lauren- try to remain positive. Although I was sidetracked with awful news, I've been reading success stories with counts of 1mil. There's hope for us since they pick the best of the best.

I'm going to talk to my dh after we dtd. I don't want him stressed and it's eating away at me so it can't wait until tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Hiker1

Yes there is definitely hope!!! And good to not tell your DH yet. Or wait to see if your period comes! If it doesn't no need to ever have the conversation :)


----------



## campn

Trixie- I'm so sorry! I hope he gets so much better sooner than June, but maybe you can manage to find a way to BD that wouldn't hurt him too much. 

Today has definitely been one of those not great days for many of you, and it makes me so sad cause you all deserve it so much, life is just a little unkind sometimes but it usually turns around so I hope it goes way up for you ladies super soon. 

I like how this thread moved from a testing thread to a more or a support group really, that is very lucky to have. 

Thinking of each one of you who is having a rough day. :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

What a bad day for so many of us :( even so, I still believe we will each get our baby.... 

Sending huge hugs to trix, smille, Gina (posted the same time as your update and had missed it) and Lauren. 

Currently laying with hips elevated, diva cup in and executed all the steps successfully ;) 

Fx!


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> What a bad day for so many of us :( even so, I still believe we will each get our baby....
> 
> Sending huge hugs to trix, smille, Gina (posted the same time as your update and had missed it) and Lauren.
> 
> Currently laying with hips elevated, diva cup in and executed all the steps successfully ;)
> 
> Fx!

ATTA GIRL! I hope you're on the way to conceiving right NOW as those sperms make jumps in there and find that eggy! <3<3


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie I am sorry, have you asked DH what he would be comfortable with/willing to try? I hope you join us again soon. Will be thinking of you.

Bee :happydance: Gl luck sending major baby vibes!

Texas really exciting! Keeping FX!

Lauren Hopefully you will have a lucky cycle and won't have to worry about it much longer. Everything crossed for you


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry for all the bad luck some of you are having. 
I know I'm not technically in this particular forum, but if you guys don't mind, I would like to be. I used to be, and this is the topic I still feel most comfortable and most accepted in. 

In any way, I did two tests this morning, one with the weeks indicator and I was really scared for it to say 'not pregnant' (niet zwanger, where I live). 
But, it seems there is a bean! Now just to hoping it sticks.. 

I'm sorry for barging in here and if you all rather not have me here, just let me know :)


----------



## ciz

Hahha don't be silly hun! Everyone is welcome !! Big congrats lovely. 

I really hope it works for you Bee. Keep doing that as much as you can !! Lots of luck


----------



## Smille24

Bee- there you go! You did everything possible to help them get to their destination. Fxd this is your cycle.

Drum- where are you in your cycle?

Ciz- how are you feeling?

I talked to my dh last night bc I cannot keep anything from him. It was like I stabbed a knife in him. He misunderstood me when I told him the count, he thought he only had 2.86 total pre wash. We still feel it'll work. Ivf is not in our near future bc my car is on its last leg and obviously that is a necessity (not that a baby isn't). We think a trip to the urologist will help him become a better candidate for IUI. It's worth a shot. As for now, we're just hoping this works out. My temp shot up this morning so I definitely ovulated!


----------



## beemeck

blab - glad you re-joined us and so happy for your bfp! I guess it gives us all hope that if that happened with a condom then anything can happen! H and H 9 months :) 

smille - I think it's great that you are exploring your options. I think I always get suuuuuper down after bad news then I start coming back to life and into problem solving mode. my temp spiked today too so we are cycle twins! 

like I said, I got into problem solving mode last night - at first I said I wouldn't google anything but then I decided that knowledge is power. So I read about lots of women with cervical scarring and read about how to determine CP (I've tried before but thought it seemed unsuccessful) as well as feel for scarring. After studying the info, I figured out that my cervix was high yesterday as well as soft, which is good. The scarring would feel hard and bumpy. That was the good news. The bad news is I couldn't tell AT ALL if it was opened or closed - really just didn't know what I was feeling for, and also that the scarring could be on the inside which is more likely anyway since that is where baby was implanted. But I was glad to have checked off 2 of the 3 O points. so pulled out all the stops last night. temp jump today and will BD after work one more time.


----------



## ciz

I'm feeling ok thanks smille. I hit 5 weeks today so far no bleeding so I'm feeling a bit more relaxed. Boobs abit sore and spells of dizziness. Can't stop eating! 

Oh definitely try other avenues first lovely. I hope you guys get some other options =) xx


----------



## campn

Drum- Any updates on you hun? You always us about us, we'd like to check on you too! <3

Blabla- Everyone is welcome here! We all have the same goal in mind. Are you in Germany!? Zwanger sounds so German. Congrats again, these digital really make it more real. 

Bee- Good thinking! I love that! You just take the cards you're dealt and try to make something of a tricky situation, definitely the right attitude to TTC! I hope you'd go to your OB and she'll say "umm girl you're pregnant!" 

Smile- Aww your sweet DH, this is gotta be so hard on him but it's really not his fault I hope he knows that. I hope they can just bump his number a little bit higher (I've heard maca root works for guys too, as well as other stuff) so maybe you can try a mix of things and see? 

It's a shame how in this day and age IVF still costs an arm and a leg, it's definitely a business to them.


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- that temp spike looks good!
Smile- im sorry about your husband. I agree a second opinion can do wonders.
Afm- my temp is up again so I do believe I ovulated.. One more higher temp to confirm and I hope they stay high through my lutuel phase. If I play with FF it gives me crosshairs for Monday as O day. I knew I should have Bd Sunday...but I was afraid O day was still a few days off and I didn't want to burn out on the Bd. But other than that I'm in with a good chance.


----------



## blablamana

Campn: Close! I live in the Netherlands :)
Ciz: Thank you so much and I'm happy you are feeling more relaxed!
Smile: I'm sorry it's such a rough time now, but it's great that you are exploring your options. :flower:
Bee: It's looking good, keep being hopeful :) My cervix is never fully closed, the difference with me is that either I can fit the top of my finger in, or it's more of a tight slit. I don't know much about it, but I think it differs per person and once you get the hang of it, you'll know the difference much better! 


Afm: I'm cautiously happy, but at the same time; I'm doing my Master's and graduating this summer. SO and I have had a rough patch in November.I gave him another chance and things have been great. But I'm not so sure he is going to be happy about this. We're leaving for a little trip tomorrow, hopefully I won't have a cp, and I think I'll tell him Monday then. 
I'm not really having symptoms yet, other than vivid dreams (also naughty ones, which I never had before :haha:) and the fact that I'm no longer always cold. I've never felt this comfortable in winter :haha: O, and the occasional light cramp.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smile- Aww your sweet DH, this is gotta be so hard on him but it's really not his fault I hope he knows that. I hope they can just bump his number a little bit higher (I've heard maca root works for guys too, as well as other stuff) so maybe you can try a mix of things and see?
> 
> It's a shame how in this day and age IVF still costs an arm and a leg, it's definitely a business to them.

I really think there's a better solution. I know he's feeling broken and defensive, I would be too. I just have to show him that I'm not going anywhere and all of this doesn't change how I feel about him. I am angry at the world bc he has been nothing but an awesome father to my dd and he deserves so much for taking on that responsibility to be with me. I'm sure there's supplements to help.

As for the IVF, it's a damn shame that was jammed down my throat yesterday. Yes, his count was low post wash, but don't tell me there's no chance. I understand they make the most money through ivf, but don't crush someone's hope after they just got a procedure done. It was the same cpn who insisted I get my progesterone checked knowing I had long cycles. I'll only listen to the drs not some heartless nurse.


----------



## campn

I think some of them have seen so many cases like that, and they became numb and heartless towards people, I understand that they've seen it happen a lot before, but show some compassion, this is the first IUI you've done and you need all the hope and encouragement you can get. 

I hope you get some great news from the urologist and he helps you bump up the numbers just a little. Your DH sounds amazing. Any guy who raises someone else's child is a real man in my opinion, and he deserves to have more children. We need more dads like him! 

I'm thinking of you hun <3


----------



## campn

Blabla- He should be happy! Also he should know any time you've sex there's a chance you get pregnant :p 
I'm also happy but cautious cause this time it wasn't easy conceiving and my cycles were all over the place, but we should enjoy it while it lasts and hope for the best! Best of luck with graduation and your masters, I've been wanting to get my masters for a few years but it ain't cheap in the US and we've other priorities now.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: your positive attitude is amazing! I'm so glad you feel more positive about it all today. What I don't understand, is why they would dismiss future IUIs not working when your husband has had a count of 5 million recently. Taking precautions to try and raise his numbers would mean he can definitely get 5 million (or more) again, so why would they be unwilling to try that? As for the fact that it was the nurse who told you to try IVF, probably without being asked to discuss this with you, I would make a complaint. Mindset is everything in this game and she majorly affected yours yesterday. That should have been a discussion to have if this cycle doesn't work.

Trixie: so sorry for that bad news :hugs: I can't imagine having to take an indefinite amount of time off TTC. Do you think he'd be open to the idea of home insemination?

Texas: sore boobs are a good sign. Must have been a powerful ovulation if you've already got lots of hormone. Your temp rises look good so far!

Bee: hope your legs akimbo is doing the trick! You could be conceiving right this second! I am rubbish at feeling my cervix. I wouldn't let it worry you if you couldn't feel an opening. Amazing temp rise today, hope I follow your lead tomorrow!

Blabla: of course you're welcome here! Love the digital (and I love seeing it in Dutch :haha: I don't know if you remember me saying, but I was born and raised in Holland until I was 18, Dutch was my first language for a long time). Good luck telling your SO.

Campn: any preggo symptoms yet? :)


AFM: temp dip today and strange pelvic feelings, probably ovulating today. Going to pounce on the husband once our kids are in bed :) I also found out I got the job!!! :D I knew the interview had gone well and my lesson went well too. Very very pleased! Not going to lie, I was panicking a bit at being unemployed so last minute. Now I get to relax until the job starts in a few weeks!


----------



## beemeck

squirrel! amazing news about the job - CONGRATS girl!! good news come in threes so I'm thinking job, bfp and a little something else in your near future :happydance: temps are nice and low, opks are nice and dark, your DH is about to be jumped....I'm thinking it all adds up to a bfp in less than 2 weeks :haha: 

FX for you! excited to see your temp jump tomorrow ! TWW! :thumbup:


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Blabla- He should be happy! Also he should know any time you've sex there's a chance you get pregnant :p
> I'm also happy but cautious cause this time it wasn't easy conceiving and my cycles were all over the place, but we should enjoy it while it lasts and hope for the best! Best of luck with graduation and your masters, I've been wanting to get my masters for a few years but it ain't cheap in the US and we've other priorities now.

I hope he will be! Here it used to be cheap and we would get student benefits (around 300 a month), but halfway through my studies they decided to stop doing that and now I have build up a loan of 22000 by the end of my masters. The Horror! And in the US it is absolutely ridiculous, the cost of education. I'm doing my master's in American Studies :haha:


Squirrel: Haha I remember! I was waiting for your reaction on that! 
Congrats on the job, so lucky!


----------



## campn

I agree with squirrel! Nurses or techs should not be giving fertility advice, like SHUT UP you're not a doctor, and you're not psychic! I went to get a gender scan at a scan place that had no doctors at 15 weeks and the tech looked at the screen and kept saying wow your baby is super small, are you sure this pregnancy is normal!? I got super worried and told my OB and she said that techs should not be making these calls or diagnose anything. 

Squirrel- I had no idea! My best friend in school was also Dutch and she was super sweet, I had her teach me a few words but remember only a few words now. CONGRATS on the new job! I agree with bee, good things come in threes so I'm very hopeful that in 2 weeks I see your BFP!

Right now only sore boobs, I spotted yesterday after my Pap smear and freaked out but some ladies said that's normal, I'm extra worried this pregnancy but hoping for the best! 

Bee- I hope you have a super fertilized eggy right now that is making her way towards your uterus this time! I'm keeping all of you ladies in my prayers!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I love your strength, and am so happy to hear you are getting another opinion. You and your DH will be in my prayers. 

Squirrel Congratulations on the job and on O!

Blab congratulations hon!

Bee I forgot to add that even 2/3 is awesome and wishing you a lot of luck this cycle. FX stays crossed for you and really hoping they have some good news at your next appointment.

Campn and Smille thank you both for asking, I just have not thought about it lol. Im 12dpo and just waiting on AF.Next cycle is our official first year of TTC and our first Clomid cycle so while we did try this month we are not really expecting anything from it. We actually have been a bit busy looking at a house that came up in our area. Good news is that they accepted our offer last night so if this month doesn't work out I can just help move lol


----------



## beemeck

Congrats on the house drum !! that's amazing news. Job, house... Good things are happening for this thread and BFPS are next. Maybe you'll get your bfp when you lease expect it ...aka this weekend ;) fingers crossed but glad there is a plan b lined up. I'll be right behind you with our ttc anniversary - how fun lol


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- Congrats on the job!
:dance: That is such exciting news. I believe a bfp is around the corner for you!

Drum- Awesome news about the house :happydance:. Congrats! Buying a house is such a huge success. I'm praying for you hun. If it doesn't happen this cycle, the clomid will help :hugs:.

I agree with you ladies, she shouldn't have said anything. It was out of line. When we went to our follow up appt the drs were not too concerned with his number. They said obviously if it's a million it probably won't work but he had over 5 last time and 3 this time (post wash both times). 

We discussed trying supplements such as Fertilaid for men. They've been known to help boost numbers and help with morphology. We aren't doing anymore procedures until after winter especially after the adventure we had yesterday. That will give it time to work its magic and then we'll try another IUI. I'm not giving up on this procedure bc I do think it'll work for us. I will call the urologist on Monday and get him in there when his schedule allows. They work closely with my RE so it will be easy to pass information.


----------



## trixiesmith

bee - yay for ovulating and temp rises! fx for you girl!

squirrel - congrats on the new job!

blabla - yay! congrats! happy and healthy 9 months to you!

drum - congrats on the new house!

smille - fx for you. Sorry about your DH but happy to hear you're exploring options and are getting a second opinion. I'm also a bit envious of your strength, determination and your positive attitude right now lol. 

thanks ladies. you all have no idea how much I appreciate your support. I want to apologize for my rants or constant bad news updates, and for not being as positive or optimistic as I was before. Please note that I'm Canadian, and we apologize for everything lol.

I haven't discussed ttc with DH yet, but I'm hoping he'll be open to the idea of at home insemination. I've been researching it in between doing reports at work today, and I think I'd like to give it a shot if he's willing to try it. I'm going to talk to him after work about it. If he agrees to it, or even if he's willing to try naturally again, I O next weekend... with af due the day before my birthday in February. What a lovely present lol. Right now I'm crossing every part of me that can be crossed that he's open to trying and that, by some miracle, I can get prego by it if we do try. I desperately need a change of luck and something to look forward to.


----------



## campn

Drum- Congrats on the house hun! Such an exciting time! Really hope clomid works for you and I'm certain it will! 

Ladies I just called my endocrinologist asking about my thyroid prescription cause without it I could miscarry and they were giving me the run around cause he's out of town and my OB wanted me to get tested for it then she could prescribe it and honestly I can't waste money to do labs 20 times! So he finally is back in town and gave the okay to start medication so now I'll finally start taking them! So frustrating! In two weeks I'll go again and see if I need to up the dosage.


----------



## campn

Trixie- We just like to keep it real, so if you're feeling upset don't hide it and share it, God knows I've had many meltdowns on here but you guys have been amazing! 

Maybe you can ask jGo too cause she was doing insem. and would definitely know a lot about it!


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> Trixie- We just like to keep it real, so if you're feeling upset don't hide it and share it, God knows I've had many meltdowns on here but you guys have been amazing!
> 
> Maybe you can ask jGo too cause she was doing insem. and would definitely know a lot about it!

Trixie - i was just going to post about this! if you want any advise or pointers on the home insem, feel free to reach out. we did home insems with our donor sperm so i've got a bit of experience and more than happy to help out in any way if your guy is up for giving that a try!


----------



## Smille24

Trixie we've all had rants and meltdowns. That's what we're here for. I hope your dh comes around to the idea of ttc again.

I ordered supplements for dh and we'll take next month off of dr appts unless I get pregnant. In March I'll call and see if we can do another IUI and see if they helped. It's our money, they can't turn us down. I'm feeling much better. Thanks for letting me vent. I love you ladies!


----------



## TexasRider

I think that's a good plan Smile! Hopefully it workes and you got pregnant with this IUI and you won't have to worry about it'

afm- I am fairly certain I ovulated. I had another temp rise today but until FF gives me crosshairs and my temp stays up for more than 3 days I won't feel ok... I wish we had got some more Bd in but I honestly thought that O was a few more days away and I didn't want us to burn out. But O day and 2 away from O is still pretty good. FF will give me crosshairs for O on Monday with another high temp (I cheated) lol and if this is a repeat im sorry. I can't remember which thread I already posted this info &#128541;


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> I think that's a good plan Smile! Hopefully it workes and you got pregnant with this IUI and you won't have to worry about it'
> 
> afm- I am fairly certain I ovulated. I had another temp rise today but until FF gives me crosshairs and my temp stays up for more than 3 days I won't feel ok... I wish we had got some more Bd in but I honestly thought that O was a few more days away and I didn't want us to burn out. But O day and 2 away from O is still pretty good. FF will give me crosshairs for O on Monday with another high temp (I cheated) lol and if this is a repeat im sorry. I can't remember which thread I already posted this info &#128541;

You definitely have a great chance. You dtd the day of, 2 and 4 days b4. I really looks like you O'd. I hope you get a bfp!


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you so much ladies. :hugs: I will try to stop in later to catch up but I couldn't R&R. Hope everyone's night is going well.


----------



## Smille24

My temp dramatically increased the last 2 days. I've never been in the 98° region post O...probably due to the meds. I took my first dose of progesterone last night and I hate it already. Anything that helps though.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for a temp rise smile! I got mine as well! Crosshairs finally! Now I just gotta hope it stays high! 
I've heard progesterone sucks &#128547; im sorry


----------



## campn

Smille- That's a very good thing hun! Yay! At least everything on your side is doing wonderful and that's half the job!


----------



## beemeck

woohoo!


texas, smille and squirrel - we are all TWW buddies :happydance: everyone's temps are looking good!


----------



## squirrel.

Four of us within a day or two apart in the TWW :dance: four BFPs coming right up!! That's gotta be a great sign! Not convinced my temp was accurate today, so I may still be ovulating today (going to jump the husband one last time today!).


----------



## TexasRider

I know how awesome is that?!? I for one am thrilled that it looks like I ovulated.


----------



## campn

Can't wait to see you lovely ladies get your BFPs! :happydance::dust:


----------



## Trr

Congrats on the o'ing ladies. I'm lurking around to see who breaks first and POAS lol.


----------



## beemeck

hehe I don't think it will be me. I haven't given up hope somehow, but I'm still skeptical enough to wait and see what happens. The xmas spirit won't tempt me this time! :haha: 

your O should be coming up soon. It's almost time to BD! :happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

Gonna do my best to stay strong and not test till maybe the day before she's due. Just depends on what my temps do! Haha


----------



## campn

So I have a funny story to share, yesterday I tested with the CB advanced pregnancy test and got "pregnant 2-3", so I took a picture of it and texted it to my VERY oblivious DH.

So he quickly texts back saying "2-3 what!?? kids?? WTH woman, let your eggs go one at a time!" 

He totally thought it meant twins or triplets and I'm sure was sitting there trying to take his tie off and struggling to breathe. I laughed so hard!


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> So I have a funny story to share, yesterday I tested with the CB advanced pregnancy test and got "pregnant 2-3", so I took a picture of it and texted it to my VERY oblivious DH.
> 
> So he quickly texts back saying "2-3 what!?? kids?? WTH woman, let your eggs go one at a time!"
> 
> He totally thought it meant twins or triplets and I'm sure was sitting there trying to take his tie off and struggling to breathe. I laughed so hard!

Omg! I actually laughed out loud reading this. Poor DH. Maybe I'll use that one on my hubby and watch him have a panic attack and then cuss me out because I know he actually wouldn't mind twins.

We joke that we want triples so we can one up his brother and wife who had twin girls.


----------



## beemeck

hehe camp I love that! :haha: I didn't think there was anyone out there as oblivious as my DH lol. The best would be if it turns out to be twins afterall!! :baby::baby:


----------



## gina236

LMAO campn! That's hilarious. Men :dohh: although it would be really cool if there was a test that could tell that lol


----------



## campn

Trr- I hope you get your twins then! Twins are amazing and always left me in awe cause it's really magical.

Bee- Then the joke is on ME really cause I'm the one who has to get them out, and the one who will breastfeed them! I can't wait to see my DH fall asleep and snoring while I'm rocking two babies to sleep...


----------



## beemeck

lol that's a good point camp! me and DH always hope for twins since losing our first we feel like we need to catch up! I always imagine they would just cut me open to get them out since I'm so teeny (not that that is a better option at all though) but BFing, now that is a whole other story and challenge that I hadn't given much thought! I dunno camp....that test was fairly dark for 9DPO.... :winkwink:


----------



## Trr

O date is coming up. Waiting for my preseed and apparently super sensitive HPTs. 

Probably just going to bd a couple times this month. Hubby seems stressed and overwhelmed when I tell him I need the goods now! I used to tell him the schedule but now I'm keeping him oblivious. 
Previously the past 2 cycles I bd'ed on the day before o and the day after o. The cycle I got pregnant on I bd'ed on o day so I'm pushing to replicate that cycle this time around. Luckily we are both off work that day so I can monitor my cervix and get the goods in there.


----------



## beemeck

sounds like you have an awesome plan set up trr. I went back and looked at my bfp cycle too and tried to replicate that BD pattern. I was temping so I can't say for sure, but it was mostly BDing the days leading up to o. I did the same this month but added the day of O and after for good measure. I also stopped telling my DH the schedule, but I have told him when he has to stop having fun with himself so I know he's saving it all for me (yuck lol I hate bodily fluids - can you tell how fun this year of TTC has been? :haha:)


----------



## blablamana

Campn: Hahaha that's hilarious. Silly SO you have

Everyone in the TWW: Good luck and I hope you'll all get your BFPs :flower:

Afm: We arrived in Luxembourg for our little trip, it's snowy everywhere and our hotel looks out over a valley. :happydance:
Still cramping a little bit, but I'm now officially late (though this is cycle day 25 and lately my cycles have been 21-23 days, 25 days was a couple of months ago that it happened for the last time.)! :laugh2:
I hope everything is okay and that by Monday I can finally tell SO. I hope his reaction will be positive. :shrug:


----------



## trixiesmith

lol camp, that's hilarious! I imagine my DH would have panicked and struggled to breathe as well. I'll have to remember to try that whenever I get a bfp lol.

I may take you up on the offer jgo, I just don't know how to private message on here lol. After some of my research yesterday, I don't feel comfortable using one of the cups since I've never used or tried them and I'm horrible at trying to feel for my cervix, so I imagine I'd probably use a syringe or something. 

I didn't get to ask DH about ttc, as he now has a tooth problem... sheesh, when it rains, it pours lol. Oh well, he has a dental appointment on Monday and we've got the weekend to discuss what we want to do. If I know him though, he'll want to put ttc on hold until he's totally healed and back at work again, but I'm not going to take no for an answer lol.


----------



## trixiesmith

lol bee, you know, I never had to tell DH when to stop himself, he was a-ok with me telling him when af was done and just leaving opk's on the bathroom counter for him to look at. He was actually the one who told me when he would stop having his own fun so he could "save up" lol


----------



## campn

Trr- I kept my DH in the dark for most of my cycle, but whenever I got the + opk I'd just say "Stop touching yourself!" but he did once say how it feels like it's a job but I reminded him that once I'm pregnant it'll be hard to have sex so better do it while we can!

Bee- OMG nooo honestly I don't know how we can handle twins, that's double everything, including dirty diapers. I know with DS my hcg was higher than average so I hope it's just that!
Also bodily fluids are the worst, and it doesn't end with TTC!

blabla- I'm so jealous! You're so lucky in Europe you can travel to any country (even in Africa) very fast and cheap. Traveling to Georgia is 9 hours, and that's the closest state to me. I'm also officially late so that's calming. 

Trix- Your DH! He's gotta be in pain everywhere! Teeth pain are the worst, anything related to bones is so painful, I hope he doesn't feel a thing and gets lots of pain killers.


----------



## beemeck

enjoy your stay blab! I hate the cold and snow, but since it's super cold and snowy here anyway, that sounds really nice! and GL telling OH - I can't imagine that he won't be thrilled. It was obv meant to be since it was a surprise...!

trix - I really hope your DH agrees to the home insemination. I always think about this way - I have one chance every 29 days to get pregnant. You miss ONE month and we are up to one chance in 60 days. I've used this way of thinking to cancel or avoid any trips around O time that might interfere - in the end it just wasn't worth it to us to extend things that far. So maybe laying it out like that will help him see how far you could get set back by waiting. and since we aren't the women falling pregnant every month, we need that time to up our stats! 

DH has no problem abstaining when I tell him it's that time. In fact he prob welcomes it since now I get to do his dirty work for him :haha: I also leave my opks by our sink and I catch him checking them out lol. So he always knows when it's that time, but I don't tell him in the morning like okay, be ready for it tonight, because then I think it feels like a chore. So I try to keep the TEENIEST tiniest element of surprise in there lol :shrug:


----------



## Trr

Yeah I did really good the first couple of months when I wasn't telling him when I was going to jump him but after the mc I got very strict and now I can tell he is just not into regimented sex (who would be). 

So I have loosened the reins so to speak and am trying to think that I'm more relaxed about it this month but that is a flat out lie. I'm just more relaxed in the fact that I'm not telling him when I'll want his deposit lol

I'll probably go for a massage on o day like I did the cycle I got pregnant. My masseuse is a goddess.


----------



## Trr

Trix- your poor DH! Hoping he agrees to the deposits and to be quite honest, I check my cervix all day every day. I hated it at first but now I use it to see when my cervix is open so I can get the soldiers in there. But syringing them in there works as well. Maybe with some preseed around the cervix? Just a thought. 

Oh and I'm Canadian too. Happy to see another one of us in here. I thought I was the only one :)

Campn- twins would be a blessing but only if they are as well behaved as my nieces. Quietest babies ever. 

Bee- it's so hard to leave an element of surprise anymore. DH knows when I start telling him it's time to have sex that there will be a solid week of sex at least every other day. POAS usually helps with figuring it out as well. 

Blabla- Im jealous that you are traveling. I was supposed to be traveling next week to California with family but it interferes with o day. The things we do to TTC. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## jGo_18

trixiesmith said:


> lol camp, that's hilarious! I imagine my DH would have panicked and struggled to breathe as well. I'll have to remember to try that whenever I get a bfp lol.
> 
> I may take you up on the offer jgo, I just don't know how to private message on here lol. After some of my research yesterday, I don't feel comfortable using one of the cups since I've never used or tried them and I'm horrible at trying to feel for my cervix, so I imagine I'd probably use a syringe or something.
> 
> I didn't get to ask DH about ttc, as he now has a tooth problem... sheesh, when it rains, it pours lol. Oh well, he has a dental appointment on Monday and we've got the weekend to discuss what we want to do. If I know him though, he'll want to put ttc on hold until he's totally healed and back at work again, but I'm not going to take no for an answer lol.

I used the cups maybe one or two months. they are easier to insert than you'd think and you dont really have to feel for anything. my concern with them was that i'd spill the goods trying to get it in (that and it kind of made my cervix sore leaving it in for several hours) so we just used syringes, a bit of fun :blush: before inserting the syringe and then i kept my hips up on pillows afterwards for usually 30-60 min (tho we typically always did it at night so i'd keep them elevated for 30 minutes and then just go to sleep after).


----------



## trixiesmith

Trr said:


> Trix- your poor DH! Hoping he agrees to the deposits and to be quite honest, I check my cervix all day every day. I hated it at first but now I use it to see when my cervix is open so I can get the soldiers in there. But syringing them in there works as well. Maybe with some preseed around the cervix? Just a thought.
> 
> Oh and I'm Canadian too. Happy to see another one of us in here. I thought I was the only one :)
> 
> Campn- twins would be a blessing but only if they are as well behaved as my nieces. Quietest babies ever.
> 
> Bee- it's so hard to leave an element of surprise anymore. DH knows when I start telling him it's time to have sex that there will be a solid week of sex at least every other day. POAS usually helps with figuring it out as well.
> 
> Blabla- Im jealous that you are traveling. I was supposed to be traveling next week to California with family but it interferes with o day. The things we do to TTC. Hope you have a great time.

awesome! I also thought I was the only one lol. Ohh I hadn't considered using preseed unless we were ttc together. I may try it if he agrees, thanks! :)



jGo_18 said:


> trixiesmith said:
> 
> 
> lol camp, that's hilarious! I imagine my DH would have panicked and struggled to breathe as well. I'll have to remember to try that whenever I get a bfp lol.
> 
> I may take you up on the offer jgo, I just don't know how to private message on here lol. After some of my research yesterday, I don't feel comfortable using one of the cups since I've never used or tried them and I'm horrible at trying to feel for my cervix, so I imagine I'd probably use a syringe or something.
> 
> I didn't get to ask DH about ttc, as he now has a tooth problem... sheesh, when it rains, it pours lol. Oh well, he has a dental appointment on Monday and we've got the weekend to discuss what we want to do. If I know him though, he'll want to put ttc on hold until he's totally healed and back at work again, but I'm not going to take no for an answer lol.
> 
> I used the cups maybe one or two months. they are easier to insert than you'd think and you dont really have to feel for anything. my concern with them was that i'd spill the goods trying to get it in (that and it kind of made my cervix sore leaving it in for several hours) so we just used syringes, a bit of fun :blush: before inserting the syringe and then i kept my hips up on pillows afterwards for usually 30-60 min (tho we typically always did it at night so i'd keep them elevated for 30 minutes and then just go to sleep after).Click to expand...

Thanks so much! This may be tmi and I understand if you don't answer, but I was reading about letting it sit and liquefy for about 10 minutes, do I really need to do that? lol :shrug:

Well ladies, I actually hinted at, then bluntly asked, my DH over my lunch hour about trying to have sex. He laughed, considered it for a second, hugged and kissed me gently, then told me in this quiet, loving voice while staring into my eyes, "I'm not breaking my hip again just so you can get laid." lmao! I laughed so hard, and after a tiny discussion about it, he's going to consider it and see how he feels about trying again :happydance:


----------



## Trr

Trix- your husband sounds like a funny guy. That comment made me giggle. Hopefully he will agree to your advances when he is feeling up to it.

Apparently the preseed has enzymes to support the sperm on their journey. I have heard of putting a little in the syringe and on the cervix to help if using a syringe for insemination or putting some in the soft cup and then on the cervix if you were going that route.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- that's so funny that I literally laughed out loud. Men are so clueless. My dh would probably say the same thing.

Trixie- I hope he comes around to the idea. He sounds like he'll give in to make you happy.

Texas- it looks like you definitely o'd hun. Fxd for you!

Yay for a lot of us being in the tww. We dtd 2 days b4 the IUI and the night of so I have hope. It only takes 1. 

Jgo- it's nice to see you back on this thread to cheer us on. I've missed you.

:dust: for all of us.


----------



## jGo_18

trixiesmith said:


> I used the cups maybe one or two months. they are easier to insert than you'd think and you dont really have to feel for anything. my concern with them was that i'd spill the goods trying to get it in (that and it kind of made my cervix sore leaving it in for several hours) so we just used syringes, a bit of fun :blush: before inserting the syringe and then i kept my hips up on pillows afterwards for usually 30-60 min (tho we typically always did it at night so i'd keep them elevated for 30 minutes and then just go to sleep after).

Thanks so much! This may be tmi and I understand if you don't answer, but I was reading about letting it sit and liquefy for about 10 minutes, do I really need to do that? lol :shrug:

Well ladies, I actually hinted at, then bluntly asked, my DH over my lunch hour about trying to have sex. He laughed, considered it for a second, hugged and kissed me gently, then told me in this quiet, loving voice while staring into my eyes, "I'm not breaking my hip again just so you can get laid." lmao! I laughed so hard, and after a tiny discussion about it, he's going to consider it and see how he feels about trying again :happydance:[/QUOTE]


i'm not 100% sure on how long to let it sit as for us there wasn't a choice. donor lived about 25-30 minutes from the house, so my wife would go pick it up and drive home with it tucked between her legs and then we'd get to work right away as it already sat in the cup so long. I always did put a bit of pre-seed in the syringe first - not a ton, maybe about 1/8th of the syringe full and then sucked up the goods. i mostly did that so that "residue" left at the end of the syringe when it was all pushed out would likely just be the the pre-seed and none of the swimmers. but it does also help them swim, so it's a good idea anyway!


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Campn- that's so funny that I literally laughed out loud. Men are so clueless. My dh would probably say the same thing.
> 
> Trixie- I hope he comes around to the idea. He sounds like he'll give in to make you happy.
> 
> Texas- it looks like you definitely o'd hun. Fxd for you!
> 
> Yay for a lot of us being in the tww. We dtd 2 days b4 the IUI and the night of so I have hope. It only takes 1.
> 
> Jgo- it's nice to see you back on this thread to cheer us on. I've missed you.
> 
> :dust: for all of us.

i've been checking back daily, i really don't want to miss any of you getting your bfp! i haven't had a lot of time to comment as much as i'd like, but i'm always rooting for you all! :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Temp is still looking good for me so I'm gonna go ahead and say I O'd im just glad it looks like my body is doing its thing. Hopefully I get a BFP this cycle but if not at least I had a regular cycle lol. My sister in law had her baby yesterday so I am heading to the hospital to get new baby cuddles! And it's Friday and a 3 day weekend. Eek!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies!!! Haven't been on in forever! I miss ALL of you! Congrats to all the BFPs I missed! 

Campn!!! Congrats, love! I knew you'd get a sticky bean soon!

Baby dust to all you other lovely ladies! 

Peace.


----------



## campn

Magical- Thank you hun! I hope you've been great! How is ttc going!? 

I'm super exhausted the past two days so that stinks, but also hopefully means everything is going okay with the bean, just really hoping I skip morning sickness this time cause with DS, I threw up on the wall cause I couldn't make it to the bathroom on time. True story. I cried.


----------



## gina236

Guysss!! My period was really light this month and weird so I took a FRER this morning. There is a line you guys!! It's light but easy to see! I'm so scared because my temp hasn't gone back up. On my way to the hospital right now to get blood drawn. They close in an hour so I don't think I'll have the results until monday. I'm so freaking out! I don't even think I have insurance right now but I need to know if there is something I can do to keep this baby. Please cross your fingers for me guys! I'll attach a pic in another post


----------



## gina236

...
 



Attached Files:







1452960329584-518233175.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I see a faint line. Fxd for you hun! Maybe you O'd later than what you thought. I hope you get great news!


----------



## blablamana

Gina! Fxd it is a sticky bean, that is awesome! 

afm: I told SO, because he wanted to watch a documentary-series on teen moms that are being guided by celebrities (yes, that is a thing here in the Netherlands) and the mom was smoking, drinking Red Bull and all over the house there were dog feces, WHILE PREGNANT! So I got really pissed off and then I started sobbing.. and then I told him and showed him the pictures of the tests. I'm so bad at lying or holding things back.

I've never seen a bigger grin on his face. He's never super out there with his emotions but he was genuinely happy! He said that the timing was horrible but that he was looking forward to it. And happy that I told him in Luxemburg because that made it extra special or something :haha:
Now all I can do is hope that the little bean is okay :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gina, I see the line. Hopefully your 'period' was IB and that bean is getting all snuggly in there. Xx

Blabla, so pleased DH was very happy. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gina, looking at your chart, it seems that ovulation may have been later than FF says. You don't have many pre ovulation temps and perhaps it threw it off slightly?! I'm no expert, but it wouldn't put you so many DPO which may give the answer to the bleed and a light FRER. Xx


----------



## gina236

Ovulation was where it says. If not I wouldn't be pregnant as we only DTD once this month. And it was at a normal time for me. I'm just concerned about my temps. The hospital turned me away and told me to go to planned parenthood. Went there and they were closed so idk what to do now. Hoping for the best but idk.


----------



## campn

Gina- I see it! Faint but there!
Why did the hospital send you away!?? Seriously!? Maybe call a lab?? Also call your OB, they might be able to get you in first thing Monday. Fx this is it!!

Blabla- Glad your SO was happy! Really timing is never a 100% perfect so you just gotta roll with it. Also that teen mom show sounds insane, I'm glad Americans aren't the only ones with the crazies :p I really love watching the bachelor, and big brother. I think big brother is actually a Dutch thing we stole from you!


----------



## gina236

They said they won't do it without an order. That I could go to the urgent care but they don't do blood work -_- and everywhere was closing so I just have to wait.


----------



## beemeck

Magical ! Welcome back - I think of you often and wonder where you went. Hope all is well. Where are you ttc wise? I see we have the same cycle start date this month ...! 

Gina - you know me lol I dont see anything but keeping my fingers crossed for you just the same. Just keep in mind that if you def o'Ed when you thought then the line might be pretty dark by now. But it's good to be cautious and hopeful - the only way to make it through this ttc journey! Fx! 

Teeny - good to see you still check in on us :) have you found out the gender ?? 

Afm - got eggwhite-like cm yesterday and today ... Seems to be a new symptom for me. Looked it up just to make sure i wasn't fertile and of course saw all sorts of bfp stories starting that way... Ugh, I hate getting my hopes up ! :/ only time will tell. Have a lazy weekend for once so trying not to obsess...

Fx for my three cycle twins too!


----------



## beemeck

Oh forgot to say I'm so happy for you and SO blab! Yay!! Enjoy the rest of your weekend :)


----------



## gina236

Blabla so glad your SO took it well and is excited!!


----------



## campn

Gina- it sucks how everything here needs a doctor order, when I lived in Egypt I could test my DNA for even alien genes if I wanted anytime :p if you have cheapies test daily to see if the line is getting darker and it should hold you until you see your doctor! 

Bee- Your chart looks amazing, I know it always does, and you also BD at such perfect timing too! Really really really hope this is your cycle! <3


----------



## beemeck

Haha thanks camp - those are always my exact thoughts too. I always thought that about your charts too so hey, you never know :) hoping I'm in that place where I finally have appts lined up and it happens when you least expect it?


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> Haha thanks camp - those are always my exact thoughts too. I always thought that about your charts too so hey, you never know :) hoping I'm in that place where I finally have appts lined up and it happens when you least expect it?

The great charts mean everything is like it should be at least!
I think when we finally give in it happens. Like when I went to my appointment the nurse was like "so this is just a wellness exam?" And I was like "I thought so, but I think I'm pregnant!"

I know this girl who was just about to start clomid and waiting for CD1 then tested for fun and got a BFP! Stranger things happen :thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, I always read. Every single day. I'm rooting for each and every one of you to get your BFPs. Sometimes I feel like I don't have much to add, hence being a silent thread member some days. 

I did find out gender, and this bubba is going to be a girl! I'm so happy. Xx


----------



## campn

Teeny Weeny said:


> Bee, I always read. Every single day. I'm rooting for each and every one of you to get your BFPs. Sometimes I feel like I don't have much to add, hence being a silent thread member some days.
> 
> I did find out gender, and this bubba is going to be a girl! I'm so happy. Xx

Teeny I can't believe you're 18 weeks! I remember when you got your BFP! This TTC and pregnancy stuff definitely goes by so fast! You're pretty much half way done!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was talking to my mum today about how quickly it's going and that in a mere 2 weeks I'm halfway there. 
She said it was going quickly for her too as she only found out 2 weeks ago! Lol xx


----------



## campn

HAHA how come!? You must be great at keeping secrets! Both pregnancies I told my mom and dad the same day as my positive test. They live alone in Egypt so I don't want them feeling left out. 

Also they say the second pregnancy goes by so fast cause you're so busy chasing one already!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I just didn't tell anyone until 16 weeks. I like it being a secret! 
The mums at school don't even know yet and i see them everyday. Being winter I just cover up with a coat. 
I might tell them this week. Lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Campn, this is #4 so I'm certainly busy. Xx


----------



## campn

Teeny Weeny said:


> Campn, this is #4 so I'm certainly busy. Xx

Omg I just saw that on your sig! Definitely busy busy!!


----------



## Smille24

Teeny- that's great news! I'm glad everything is going well for you and your girl is healthy.

Bee- I've also heard fertile cm during the tww is a good sign. I'm praying you get a bfp!

Gina- some women are slower at building hcg in their system. I hope you get good news soon. 

I'm only 4dpiui and the wait is killing me. The progesterone is messing with me and my emotions. One minute I'm weepy, the next angry and then fine. I've had very noticeable cramps every night too. I've also been extremely pooped by the afternoon. I'm really hoping this worked.


----------



## gina236

FX for you smille. Taking progesterone makes all symptoms so much worse. Really hope it worked and you won't have to look into anything else!


----------



## campn

Bee- I forgot to add, I've also been getting ewcm off and on so it could definitely be something! 

Smille- You're on my mind, cramping is very promising! I felt like someone is scratching my uterus from the inside and that's when I was implanting. Sending you baby dust!

Sending all you ladies who are in your tww major baby dust! Before we know it, this will be a pregnancy thread!


----------



## squirrel.

Hey ladies, yikes I've missed so much! Will go back and read and reply now! 

Just had a question though, have any of you guys ever had a yeast infection twice in one month? :( it's back again now. It barely went away... Maybe it never did go away properly. It's a lot worse now though. Going to the doctor tomorrow, but I don't know how much they can do. They will suggest the tablet, but you can't take it while TTC (as if you were pregnant it would be really bad and as I'm in the TWW now I wouldn't risk it). I've already taken a pessary and cream and it seemed to make it go away, but obviously not altogether! So frustrating and uncomfortable!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I had it during my last pregnancy and the doctor told me to take that ointmentment you can buy here that comes with these little balls you insert in there, she said it's completely safe. It's called monistat here and it's completely external. Sorry hun, I hate those!


----------



## TexasRider

Yeast infections aren't fun at all... I've only had 1 or 2 but they are horrible! I used the monistat egg thing too and it came with this cream you could put on the outside to help with the burning and it helped ALOT... Thank goodness I haven't had one in a really long time.

On the TTC front my temp keeps going up and up! So I'm very sure I ovulated. Now I'm going to do my best to wait and test like a week from Monday since AF will be due on next Tuesday. Honestly I won't be bummed if we don't conceive this cycle I will just be happy that it looks like I had a normal one!


----------



## campn

Texas- Yay! Definitely ovulated and your temps look wonderful! Happy tww and I hope it ends up with a BFP!!


----------



## gina236

Squirrel I've never had a yeast infection so cant help much but I hope you find something that helps! 

AFM temp went down again, it's .01 above the coverline. :dohh: Test is a little lighter. I started taking my progesterone cream but I think it's too late. I told my mom last night and she is excited but understands my worries. Thankfully I didn't get my hopes too much up. I am 5 weeks today, just basically waiting to start bleeding. I am holding onto a tiny bit of hope that the progesterone will work magic and make it stay but idk. Done testing for awhile. If AF doesn't show in a week I'll do another test.


----------



## ciz

Squirrel have you tried yogurt Or tea tree oil in water? Have a Google on both. I used yogurt before worked a treat. 
Not sure on tea tree but I'm sure someone told me to try it before. I used it after giving birth helps you heal quicker only tiny amounts mind in your bath =)


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I'll have a Google and look into yoghurt and tea tree oil. The pessary and cream sounds like what we have here: canesten. It seemed to work at first, but clearly not totally. I wonder if using the preseed maybe made it worse? Maybe it changed the pH?


----------



## Flueky88

Squirrel, I used pressed once, and the next morning I had a little burning in my vagina with mild itch. I felt like I was on verge on yeast infection so I never used it again. I was able to stave off the infection with eating plain yogurt thankfully. I have heard of women using the yogurt on their nether regions.


----------



## Flueky88

I want to say congrats to all the bfps. Sorry I've not posted much. I usually am more of a lurker.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I don't think preseed could have caused it since it's made to mimic normal vaginal discharge/cm but then again anything is possible. I got it in my pregnancy cause I had more discharge towards the end (tmi I know) 

Also salt + vinegar in a warm bath seem to help me personally! It fights infection.


----------



## Smille24

Texas- you definitely ovulated and your temps are amazing. :dust: I hope you get your bfp.

Gina- I hope you can get some answers soon. Hopefully the dr can fit you in tomorrow.

Afm- my dh's supplements came yesterday so he's starting those today. He also got great news at work. He's going to be training the newcomers for a few months and will be strictly daylight shift. His constantly changing schedule really has an impact on his sperm. The 2nd SA was good, he was on daylights and getting enough sleep. When we went for the iui he just came off midnights and hadn't gotten enough sleep and his body was exhausted. I hope with this new schedule and supplements we'll be that much closer to a bfp (if this cycle is a bust).


----------



## TexasRider

That's great news Smile! But im still hoping you won't need any more procedures and this is your month!

Gina- hopefully the progesterone does its thing and you have a sticky bean. Call your doctor tmrw and see if they can work you in. 

Thanks everyone. I am trying to relax and not think about it much. In fact we were really relaxed during this month TTC cause I thought I still had days to go till O. So maybe it will be our month. But if not that's fine. Having a normal cycle after some weird ones is very awesome.


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Squirrel I've never had a yeast infection so cant help much but I hope you find something that helps!
> 
> AFM temp went down again, it's .01 above the coverline. :dohh: Test is a little lighter. I started taking my progesterone cream but I think it's too late. I told my mom last night and she is excited but understands my worries. Thankfully I didn't get my hopes too much up. I am 5 weeks today, just basically waiting to start bleeding. I am holding onto a tiny bit of hope that the progesterone will work magic and make it stay but idk. Done testing for awhile. If AF doesn't show in a week I'll do another test.

Gina I'm so sorry hun, I can only imagine the roller coaster you are on and what you're feeling right now, hopefully the progesterone will help things along. Are you seeing a doctor soon? Hopefully you can get some answers! You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## gina236

Thanks guys. I can't talk to my doctor until Tuesday as tomorrow is a holiday. And she is usually booked really far in advance so I'm just preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. I read something that said low progesterone is a sign of a nonviable pregnancy, not a cause of it so if that is the case maybe it's for the best. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies checking in! Congrats on all the new bfps!!/


----------



## blablamana

Well, this morning a digital all of a sudden said 'not pregnant' and a FRER was the same line I had 5 days ago. We went to the doctor and she said that was 'tough luck' and she didn't need to see me for an appointment. 
And now there is pink discharge.

So. I lost it. :cry:

Not trying I get pregnant.. only to lose it at around 5 weeks. I haven't really stopped crying since this morning (it's now the afternoon) so I'll won't be on here for a couple of days.


----------



## gina236

I'm so sorry blabla :( :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry blabla :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

I'm 6dpiui and my temp went down this morning .5° and I woke up with cramps. I know it can be the progesterone, but please let this be let this be a good sign.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry blabla :(


----------



## beemeck

Hi ladies !

Blab - I'm so, so sorry :( I always try to find a positive in bad situations so I will say that it's nice to know that your So was on board and excited. We are all here for you and will continue to be when you are ready to try again <3 

Smille - fingers super crossed for you! I wish I could chart stalk - but in the meantime I can't wait to hear about your temp jumping back up tomorrow ! I'm 6dpo too with a small temp dip. I think too small to be anything interesting but hoping it goes way up tomorrow.

Squirrel - I hope you get some relief soon. Sorry I'm no help- I've never had a yeast infection. Instead I'm one of the girls prone to VB - ugh. Good luck! 

Afm - have the day off today so I'm exited about that :) obsessed too much yesterday during my lazy day, ugh. Cm dried up after the two days of EW which never happens. I'm always having abundant creamy cm during the tww that doesn't lead to anything, so I welcome any changes to the norm. I'm doing a fertility yoga class tonight that I'm really excited for. I do yoga twice a week at my gym so when I saw this class offered somewhere else I wasn't going to bother. But it said after the class is tea and discussion so I'm exited to meet other women ttc in person and talk about our journeys! Keeping my fx for all you lovely ladies! Xx


----------



## campn

Blabla- I'm so sorry, I saw this as I woke up and it really broke my heart for you, it hurts more since you've tried for so long and when it happens it barely lasted. Take a few days for yourself and try to just get through the rest of your vacation. It happened once and it will happen again. You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Here you go Bee, stalk away. Fertility yoga sounds great especially if there's a chance to discuss afterwards. I hope you find some comfort within that group. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/578296//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## beemeck

Holy temp jump ! And lovely dip !! :)


----------



## Trr

Blabla- sorry for your loss. 

Campn- I hope you are doing great 

Bee- I hope fertility yoga helps you heal. I love yoga but only when it's hot. Fertility yoga sounds amazing. 

Smille- my fingers are crossed for implantation! 

Mommy- nice to see you check in. I assume all is well in preggo land?


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> Holy temp jump ! And lovely dip !! :)

I know, it was my biggest jump ever and it wasn't due to progesterone! Thanks, I really hope it leads to good news.


----------



## campn

Trr- glad to see you on! Did you ovulate yet? I'm doing good <3 thank you for asking!

Smile- Wonderful looking chart! I hope you get your miracle!

Bee- Fertility yoga sounds so cool! It's not Kama Sutra right? :p I did prenatal yoga last pregnancy and it was awesome, I felt so connected with the baby early on, and it made me sweat!


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: Im so sorry :hugs: how awful :( after so long for this to happen is just horrible. Hope you heal quickly from this with lots of love and support around you.

Gina: Sorry to you too :hugs: how frustrating that your temps are dropping but with lines still showing. I hope your appointment tomorrow sheds some light on whats going on. Im really hoping this is just a shy start for you!

Bee: Hope the yoga class goes well. I didnt know there was such a thing as fertility yoga, sounds great and also so nice to talk to women going through a similar thing in person. I can only talk to my mum in person over my frustrations and sadness at this long TTC journey. Even with close friends, it doesnt feel right, which is awful, but it feels like theres a stigma around it meaning you cant talk about it? I dont know if that makes sense! Your chart is looking fantastic.

Texas: Your chart is looking great too! Such a great temp jump. Hope this is it for you! When do you think youll test?

Camp: Hope the morning sickness stays away for you this time! I was so lucky with both mine and never felt nauseous (though I had other issues with my irritable uterus, which led to the premature birth of my daughter), I can imagine being nauseous with a toddler to run after must be horrendous! I hope the first try breezes by for you. I did find that my second pregnancy went a lot quicker its true, but I was a lot more exhausted too with looking after my son and working all the time for my demanding job. Looking forward to the next time so much more as Ill only be part time.

Teeny Weeny: You have such restraint to keep it a secret so long :haha: I never could have kept it a secret that long!!



AFM: 5dpo and my temp still hasnt climbed too much. I go for my day 21 blood tests in the morning and Im waiting for the news to come back that either my oestrogen is too high or my progesterone is too low. To be fair, I think my pre-o temps arent too accurate, as I took them much later than normal, but still, I do feel my temp should be higher :( I also always have such a slow rise. Maybe I have too powerful a secondary oestrogen surge? Who knows, but it does bum me out a bit :( Infection still going strong. I worry its not actually a yeast infection and maybe another type. Hope this isnt TMI, but where before the discharge was white and thick like thrush, now its thinner and more yellow. Sorry! Tried to make a doctors appointment, but called 10 minutes too late. I hate how my surgery works. You have to call at 8am and if you even call at 8:10 like I did then all the appointments are gone! Hate it! No symptoms to speak of, but its way too super early for that! Hope youre all well ladies.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My thoughts are with you blabla. Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Huge huge hugs to you Blabla :hugs: I'm so sorry.

Smile, I have everything crossed for you!!!! 

Bee, fertility yoga sounds great! I really hope it helps. Btw I'm jealous that you're off today, I'm stuck in the office but, at least it's nice and quiet! Attorney's must be taking the day off too.

Camp, AHHHHH!! Still so happy for you <3 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Still waiting for AF to show, no signs of her just yet. I'm trying my best to be patient :coffee: thankfully wedding organization is keeping me busy, no planning yet just gathering lots of info.


----------



## Smille24

I've learned to only discuss ttc with my dh and my mother who is super supportive. My friends don't get it as they chose different paths. My cousin is a jerk to say the least and thinks we need to give up.

My mom just called me with bad news. Her one breast has been hurting for a few days and went to the dr. They found a lump and she's on her way to the hospital for a mammogram. If it is cancerous, I hope it's caught early. I'm going to visit her to comfort her, I know she's scared as am I.


----------



## ciz

blablamana said:


> Well, this morning a digital all of a sudden said 'not pregnant' and a FRER was the same line I had 5 days ago. We went to the doctor and she said that was 'tough luck' and she didn't need to see me for an appointment.
> And now there is pink discharge.
> 
> So. I lost it. :cry:
> 
> All those months trying to conceive; nothing, 1 chemical. Now not trying I FINALLY get pregnant.. only to lose it at around 5 weeks. I haven't really stopped crying since this morning (it's now the afternoon) so I'll won't be on here for a couple of days.

so sorry lovely. I'm sending massive hugs and luck for your next cycle. xxx


----------



## Hiker1

Blabla, I'm so sorry. What a sad, sad day for you. I am so very sorry. :(

Just an update on me - today had ultrasound, and they saw 2 (1 was "beautiful") follicles formed. I will be giving myself the ovidrel shot sometime tomorrow, based on what the OPK says tomorrow, then IUI will be Weds or Thursday. Still only 10% chance of conceiving any one cycle, but it's fun to dream.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- this last cycle my temperatures were all over the place, I didn't even get a thermal rise after I ovulated, instead I got a second estrogen surge and my temps got way down that FF thought I must just be ovulating now, but I knew better that I ovulated. Doctors and appointments are also ridiculous here, and we PAY for health care in this country, so what's their excuse!? I'm jealous you have the NHS!

TTC- So happy to see you here! I hope the witch starts soon, are you guys going to still TTC or you'll wait until after the wedding? Must be so exciting for you! I was so nervous planning my wedding cause I was such a Tom boy who knows nothing about flowers or color mixing! 

Smile- I seriously have no body to talk about TTC with in real life, no one gets it, and my sister called me obsessed and told me I wouldn't ever get pregnant, she later said she was kidding but that hurt me and I cried for days after. I'd rather talk about it with you ladies, you're all so wonderful. 

Also I hope that lump is nothing, it's so easy to worry though but painful is a good sign! Anything cancerous usually doesn't hurt at all, hopefully just a swollen lymph node, I got those so often and had many ultrasounds and biopsies over the years. Update us please!


Lauren- Best of luck hun, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smille24

She just got done and thankfully they didn't find anything. They think she may have an infection. I am so relieved. She's been having so many health problems lately and I'm terrified to lose my best friend.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> She just got done and thankfully they didn't find anything. They think she may have an infection. I am so relieved. She's been having so many health problems lately and I'm terrified to lose my best friend.


Yay! Sorry about the infection but so glad it's just that! I completely understand about being terrified about losing her, I hope you get to keep her for so so many years to come.


----------



## blablamana

Thank you all for so much support. I love all you ladies! 
It's now already full-on bleeding, so at least my body is taking care of it swiftly. 
SO and I are going to take a few weeks to process this loss, and for me to finish my exams (I'm right in the middle of them. Another two weeks to go!). After that, we will reevaluate and he says we can start trying probably. 
As bee said, there is always something positive about everything.
I don't believe in God, but I hope the little bean knows that I will always love him/her and will never forget.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- The other day (2 days after my iui) my cousin asked me to go home decor shopping, I agreed. Instead she went baby shopping for her best friend. I was crushed bc she knows we are struggling. My dh said I take everything too personal and other people are allowed to have kids. That may be true, but I'm allowed to be angry.

Ttc- my biggest advice for wedding planning...stay in control. My mil tried to take over, it got ugly. Once you get the big things taken care of it's a big relief.

Blabla- again, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I cannot imagine the pain you're going through. We are here if you need to vent.


----------



## Trr

I agree with MIL not being allowed to take over weddings. My MIL's menopause must have got the best of her and she was guilt tripping me left, right and centre. She was the most annoying. 

Campn- I am waiting to ovulate now. Should be Wednesday. Ready with my soft cups and preseed. I have o day off work with hubby so I'm going to be analyzing my cervix all day.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smile, so glad to hear that your mom is ok <3 and thank you for the advice. I'm hoping my future MIL does not try to take control but, I actually don't think she'll try. Trr sorry that she did that to you, again hoping it doesn't happen to me. 

Camp, I don't know what we're going to do honestly. Right now our wedding will probably be in 2018 so, I may not hold off on waiting to TTC again. I guess time will tell. First I actually need the stupid witch to show face.

Blabla, me and FH did that as well, sadly my body didn't take care of it and I'm not almost 5 weeks post D&C. I wish you both nothing but the best.


----------



## campn

TTC- do you think you ovulated recently? Maybe your doctor could give you that shot that triggers a period? I agree you shouldn't wait if the wedding isn't coming up soon! Can't wait to read your next update :) I need my cycle buddy <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Just wanted to share with you ladies we are now team :blue:


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Just wanted to share with you ladies we are now team :blue:

Awe that's great!


----------



## campn

Mommy- congratulations hun! Boys are so much fun! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations mommyxofxone!! How exciting! 

For all those who are already pregnant and don't know gender yet, will you guys be finding out what you're having? When we eventually fall again, we're going to stay team yellow for the first time. I am really excited about it! I have different reasons for wanting a boy and a girl (therefore hoping for boy girl twins :haha:), but in terms of gender of our next baby, I'd be so happy with either. I always wanted at least one of each.


----------



## TexasRider

No way could I go the entire time and not find out. We really want a boy but we will be happy with a girl too. 
My temp took a pretty good dive today but we will just have to see what happens over the next few days.. Probably not going to test till AF doesn't show unless my temps look promising. I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## ksquared726

Hi guys! I'm always lurking but usually just silently cheering from the sidelines :).

We will definitely be finding out. It's my first so there's no way I could wait and not know!


----------



## jGo_18

congrats on the little man, Moo!!

we're still "fighting" about it haha wife wants to find out, i don't. we'll see who wins this battle!


----------



## gina236

We will definitely be finding out! I don't care one way or the other (second baby I'll care lol) but I need to be able to plan and not knowing is just too much unknown. Although I do think it would be amazing to find out at birth.


----------



## campn

Major respect for those not finding out! That's some self control you've got! We will definitely be finding out. We want a girl this time so we can have one of each and complete our family, but we'll still be happy with whatever we have. 

I like to plan and plan so it'd be so hard for the control freak inside of me to wait. They do these DNA tests now that tell you the gender at 10 weeks but I wouldn't want to find out that way. At a scan at 20 weeks is just so much more exciting than a blood test I think.


----------



## ajr1990

well just wanted to check in ladies. After taking a little bit of a break, dh and I decided we'd love to just enjoy the three boys we have now and really no longer ttc a #4th. Dh turned 50 over our break. And when him working so much. So tired. And really just not around much, it made me really realize that I think we are done. I really just want to stop stressing and start living again. I really do feel deep down I got the final answer while on our break. I am very happy with our 3 boys and feel now maybe all the early miscarriages were for a deep down reason. I feel it's time now to just get older and just enjoy the little ones we have. I wish you all the best!!


----------



## campn

Aj- I'm glad you and your DH are doing okay and happy birthday to him! I say maybe just not prevent but not try if that makes sense? Then what's meant to be will be and you won't feel so stressed out. 

Really I tried to focus on remembering that I do already have one child and I made an effort to feel grateful like every single day and enjoy my son as much as I can cause I felt guilty that I was focusing most of my energy on TTC and not him. 

We all wish you all the best <3


----------



## Smille24

I definitely want to find out. There's no way I could wait 9 long months. I don't care what we have. If it's a girl, she is set on clothes, but I want the experience having a boy. We're debating on having 2 or 3 more kids. I guess once it happens, we'll go from there.

Ajr- I am glad you are ok with ending your ttc journey. It's a difficult decision to make, but it seems like the best one for you and your family. Lots of hugs.


----------



## beemeck

morning gals!

back in the office today :cry: but my early appts are cancelled due to negative temps. brrrrrr. 

texas - don't worry too much about fluctuations in temp mid luteal phase - from being a huge chart stalker, I've seen many BFP charts like that. and maybe it's even an implantation dip! :happydance: FX!

ttcbaby - has your Dr followed your hcg down to zero? I went for bloods weekly until I hit 3 (under 5 is negative). I started spotting the day before my blood test of 3 and then full period day of blood test. Wouldn't hurt to check in with them! So excited for your engagement - I don't think I ever said! congrats to you both :) good luck planning - I don't envy you there lol. maybe it's because we had two weddings (an indian one and an american one) but sheesh that was a lot of work! I felt like I quit a second job after the wedding. 

Smille - so gald everything is okay with your mom! what a scare. I'm such a worrier that I freak out very easily, so I'm so glad to know that it's not more than an infection. hopefully she feels better soon! and my fingers are still crossed for you :) 

mommy - I was wrong! :dohh: lol congrats - one of each now, how nice! 

jgo - that's a tough one! I feel like I meet a lot of couples conflicted on finding out. It will be decision time before you know it. good luck!

squirrel - It's so fun to think about future babies! Sometimes I think I'm just torturing myself but it's really the only way to keep pushing through this journey. DH and I will not find out the gender. We both only want girls (even after all this, I know it's crazy :wacko:) so we will have it be a game time surprise. fingers crossed for you too missy! 

AFM - fertility yoga was AMAZING. I went so I could meet the other women and that's what a lot of the focus was on. it was just three other women but it was such a supportive and emotional experience. HIKER I want to PM you details because it was just so, so lovely. anyway, some of their stories were heartbreaking. I was the last to tell mine and I was already crying so much for the other stories that I was just a mess by then. I sometimes wonder if it's concerning that I am still so emotional about my loss. When I cried to my PCP she really emphasized seeing someone again. I guess I felt like it's normal but I do wonder if it's affecting me too much. It's been 9 months now and I still tear up every time I discuss it. Honestly, the only thing that will make me feel better is getting pregnant again and a part of me hates that too because I feel so guilty that a new baby can help me get over my old baby. but what can you do? :shrug: going to go to this place for the other classes they offer starting with Reiki next Monday. meeting other women in my boat IRL was just so powerful. I barely slept last night because I was feeling so emotional. 

anyway, 7 DPO. temp went back up after the small dip but again, temps don't really tell too much so not reading into anything yet. Will just keep trucking and watch for temps to drop at the end of this week. Echocardiogram is scheduled for Friday AM but I won't get the results until meeting next week with PCP. wouldn't it just be lovely to get a double batch of good news next week??? :coffee:


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I'm trying to not read too much into it. Either way it's till way above coverline and it hasn't taken my crosshairs away which means I for sure ovulated... So that's a win in my book. Lol that's half the problem. 

Bee- I can only imagine how hard t is to lose a child. And I don't think its a bad thing to want another baby and thinking it will help with the sadness. Its kind of like men who are sad cause their first wife dies and the only thing that really makes them happy again is finding another wife.


----------



## campn

Bee- I agree with Texas, grieving is really a lifelong journey and every day brings new challenges and battles, also it's still very new so it's fresh in your mind cause it wasn't your expected miscarriage, it was traumatic to you and your body and it will take time. Just make sure you talk about it and get it out. Crying is cleansing to the soul really so don't feel bad for crying. 

It'll get better over time. My mom lost a daughter when she was 5 years old and I know it still hurts her, but having us really saved her. Once you get pregnant and have your baby it will definitely help you cause you'll have some little baby to squeeze and love on!


----------



## blablamana

Bee - I agree with Campn and Texas. It is only natural that you would feel that way but that never means that you'll get over the old baby. It just won't hurt as much anymore. 
SO and I also feel like trying right away to take away the pain, but I convinced him to at least let this sink in for a few weeks and then discuss the topic again. Secretly, I'm also afraid that it will happen again, even though my sister and SO insist that it must have been bad luck. And this wasn't nearly as traumatic as yours was. Give it time and don't feel bad for wanting a new baby; there is NOTHING to feel guilty about!:hugs:


O, SO would definitely want to find out about the gender ASAP. I would rather have the surprise, but I'll let him have that, when we finally get to that point.


----------



## Conundrum

Ajr As much as I understand we will certainly miss you. Hope everything goes well in life :hugs:

Texas fingers will stay crossed for you. Really hope this is your cycle.

Mommy congratulations on team blue!

Bee really glad to hear your class went well. My cousin just finished his certifications to preform using Reiki. It is a lovely experience, hope everything goes well.

Smille it would be awesome to have a large family. I've been joking with DH about Clomid giving us twins dhs face is priceless. How is the TWW? Any new symptoms?

Blab I am so sorry for you loss :hugs:

CD 6 here no Clomid side effects so far which is good. Finally got everything for this cycle, softcups, preseed and new multis so hopefully it works. Actually really excited for next cycle as the due date will be either before or on my birthday. This family needs another Scorpio :haha:


----------



## beemeck

drum! was going to ask about you in my last post but wasn't sure if you were lurking. was thinking of you when your TWW was coming to an end. I'm sorry AF came but we aren't messing around anymore! you are totally armed to capture your BFP! glad you aren't having any side effects. I'll be thinking of you! and totally on team scorpio too ;) they are just the best, aren't they..... :)


----------



## campn

Drum- You are so so getting a BFP this cycle! I can't wait to see your positive pregnancy test! Scorpios are the absolute best! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I agree, the loss will always hurt. It was a tramatic experience. One day it may hurt less, others it may hurt more. We're here if you need to grieve. Fertility yoga sounds like an amazing experience. I'm glad you found something like that!

Drum- no symptoms. I broke out really bad overnight ugh. I feel normal other than the cramping, but that's the progesterone thickening my lining. This will be your cycle! The only side effects I got were hot flashes and cystic pimples. Idk what meds caused the mood swings but I hope you don't get those. 

I want to know so badly. I may test Sun 12dpiui and 14dpt. The Trigger should definitely be out of my system and my dh will be home. 

If there is a next cycle we're going to see if we can just do clomid and try on our own. This weather is not going to allow me to travel 2hrs away several times a month.


----------



## Conundrum

Thanks ladies. Sorry for disappearing we had a lot of running around for the house to get done. The only thing left after today is inspection and closing so that is a relief.

Campn lol me neither. How is everything going by the way?

Smille both could be good signs though! When are you testing? Lol if it actually works I'll take it all but so far so good.

Bee lol oh yes. I agree on not messing around. My current OBGYN wants us to do the 6months of Clomid before going further, the fertility clinic wants 3 before going forward with more testing and raising the Clomid dosage. Lol as much as I love our OB I do not want to be passive about this anymore. I've actually let hubby read your post on acupuncture and if this cycle ends with a bust we will make an appointment for both of us.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies I'm still in shock a bit!! 

I definitely couldn't wait to find out lol I have no self control!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - My doctor actually told me that most periods take 4-6 weeks to show after a D&C. Tomorrow will be 5 weeks. He said if it doesn't show after the 6 weeks mark, we'll discuss. As far as right now though, he still wants me to wait.

Bee - My doctor actually never took blood and there's been no mention of checking my levels since the D&C. Only time blood was drawn was right before I was put under for the procedure. 

I'm hoping that since I'm starting to Plan 2 years in advance it won't be that bad but, I doubt it and I'm probably just lying to myself lol. I've already had a set back. I wanted to get married on St. Patrick's day in 2018 since it's a Saturday but, I was just told the venue I've been favoring does not hold weddings in March or Feb. I'm a bit disappointed. 

Ajr - I know that probably had to be one of the toughest decisions you and your family had to make but, it seems it was best for you. I wish you nothing but luck in the future <3 

Any one else on the East Coast want to make bets if we actually get hit with snow this weekend? lol Btw, still searching for a new place to live. Ugh!!!! It's so frustrating.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ooops forgot to add...congrats mommy!! Team blue <3


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- we saw on the news last night that we're supposed to get hit with 8-16 inches of snow.


----------



## TexasRider

I wish we would get some snow in my area of Texas. I'm like 2 hours North of Dallas so no snow for us yet. Although if we have to lose school days then we have to come on memorial day and the Friday before memorial day. Those are our "weather" days so that would suck to lose them


----------



## Smille24

I use to love snow, but it gets old real quick.

My temp went up again, but it's hard to tell if it's my body or the meds. 

How is everyone?

Mommy- is your dd excited?


----------



## squirrel.

Very jealous of all the snow you ladies have! We've had such a mild mild winter, but it's finally turning cold and normal January weather. It was around 1 degree (celcius) this morning and for the first time I saw frost on our car windscreen. Bright sunny skies mean no snow! It's due to get warmer again over the next few days with rain and not snow forecast. We didn't get any snow last winter (not a single day of it) and looks like it'll be the same this year. Oh well!

Smille: Great news about your temps! Hopefully the clomid, iui and progesterone are doing something amazing for you and you'll see your BFP on Sunday! 

Texas: Your chart is looking great too. Amazing dip and rise again.

My temp is being weird. Dropped when I took it at 6:30 (normal time), but when I took it at 2am after a few hours sleep (I happened to wake up) it was sky high (36.95c, at 6:30am it was 36.53c). Not sure what to make of it, I put the lower one, but am curious why it was so high in the middle of the night. 

Went to get my blood test done today. 5 vials! The guy was really good though and I barely felt the needle going in. I don't mind blood being taken, I've never had a problem with needles. I now have to wait 7 days before the results reach my GP. Not sure if I have to contact them or whether they'll contact me, but I'll call next week and book an appointment if they confirm they've received them. Quite nervous! I now need to book my husband's semen analysis before he goes away on tour in the beginning of February. I don't want to have to wait till he gets back!

Anyone else testing Monday? I'm going to see if I can hold out till then. It'll be 12dpo for me. I received my two boxes of FRER this afternoon in the post, so it'll be pretty tempting over the weekend on 10 and 11dpo, but I am so tired of seeing BFNs and getting my hopes up by telling myself it's just "too early". So this cycle I'd really love to just wait till 12dpo when I'd definitely have a BFP if I were pregnant (going on past pregnancies).


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel I am going to try and wait till Monday or Tuesday... Although if my temp stays up as high as it is now it will be very tempting to test early! I was shocked to see it so high!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!

texas - that chart is looking amazing!! wow :) 

smille - also excited for your temps being up. at least it's better than them being down regardless of the reason. keeping FX it's for your bfp :happydance: oh and snowwwwww - yuck! I hate it. I'm not hearing that we are supposed to get much this weekend. I've just heard between 2-5 inches. I keep forgetting to mention my sympathy for having to drive all the way out here on Tuesday last week - it was so awful! Are you 2 hours away from here or is that how long it took you then? 

squirrel - I wake up in the night often and I just take my temp without looking at the time so I can go right back to sleep. my thermometer stores them all so when I wake up I look back and typically they are higher around that time too? I wonder if it's because I haven't been sleeping as long as I have been by 630 but I've still been sleeping for at least 3 hours so it doesn't really make sense. :wacko: FX for you! 

AFM I think I'm in that spot where I know this isn't going anywhere. my temps are just doing what they do every month. hanging out around the same area. I was hopeful that 6dpo dip could be something, but I think my temp would keep gradually increasing. Like always, I'm glad to be brought back down to earth. Getting my hopes up is just the worst. After my triphasic chart last month, I was so so down when AF came and I don't want to be at that spot again. so I'll just hang out, wait for my temps to drop this weekend and look forward to my appt next week. This was my last month to get pregnant before testing so potentially last month to do it on my own and last month if I wanted to have a baby before I'm 30. :cry:


----------



## campn

Ladies you're all in my thoughts and I'm thinking of every one of you. I know that number will rise very very soon! Baby dust to everyone waiting to test!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- wow that chart!

Squirrel- I hope your bloods come back fine. The first time I went for bloodwork they took 8 vials ugh.

Bee- I'm 1.5hrs away, but it took me 3 hrs last week. That's why we're going to wait until March/April to go back. The drive without snow is hard, but with it was dreadful. I hope we get away with 3 inches, 8 would be awful.

I may wait until Monday, that way if it's bfn I can process it for a bit without my dh.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down. One day, years from now, when you cuddle your little one(s) too you, you won't care that you were 30 not 29 and that you got there with a little bit of help. Everything that helped you get that exact child will be a blessing and you will have no regrets. What keeps me going through this long journey and the chemical that was a new life that could have been, is that in years to come when I look at my third child I will be so so so thankful that I conceived them at the exact moment I did. I will be so grateful that the chemical happened, I will be so grateful it took nearly a year or more, I will be so grateful for everything that led to that child existing and no other... I know it's weird backwards logic, but every time I see my kids I feel how easily they could have been someone completely different if even a different sperm had conceived them, or we fell a different month.... I hope I haven't sounded insensitive or annoying. i just hate to hear you sounding so down. 

I also know exactly what you mean about temps getting hopes up. I've now started ignoring post-o temps. The cycle I conceived Isla my temps were flat after o and even dropped the day I got my BFP. I've had plenty of triphasic charts that always led to AF. Now I just think that as long as my temp is above the coverline then all is well. I really hope that you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## squirrel.

Just a question regarding bloods. What sorts of things can they show up? I mean, what problems can they pick up? 

I was guessing:
Not enough progesterone
Too much oestrogen 
High FSH to suggest low ovarian reserve
Anaemia/vit D deficiency 
Thyroid problems

Anything else? Just wondering what might come back in the results.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Just a question regarding bloods. What sorts of things can they show up? I mean, what problems can they pick up?
> 
> I was guessing:
> Not enough progesterone
> Too much oestrogen
> High FSH to suggest low ovarian reserve
> Anaemia/vit D deficiency
> Thyroid problems
> 
> Anything else? Just wondering what might come back in the results.

Mine checked hundreds of things from hormones related to brain function, kidneys, thyroid, etc.


----------



## campn

Completely agree with squirrel 100%! Years from now when you're having the best day at the beach with your kids you will not care one bit how old you were! You're obviously very healthy and at a great weight so age is only a number! 

squirrel- also stds! My OB told me she's checking me for gonorrhea and other gnarly STDs, I found that a little weird. I thought these stds were easy to diagnose by just an examination. :p


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies :hugs: 

I guess I'm just upset bc DH and I want 4 children so starting off in our 30s with fertility issues probably makes that impossible. but just looking forward to the future as much as I can :hugs:

squirrel - my blood panel tested thyroid, prolactin, FSH, LH, and DHEA. I was very surprised that they didn't test the big hitters - progesterone, estrogen and testosterone and when I asked they said that if those were off then one of the things they tested for would show that. I'm guessing you are probably getting a more in depth panel though since mine only took 2 vials of blood instead of 5. When do you get the results back??


----------



## campn

Bee- Just have them one after the other, it's hard but you're done with all of it so fast and can be on to the next season in life. I'm kinda regretful that I waited so long to try for the second, but honestly my DS id still very hard to deal with sometimes. I needed a break. 

Also, you may get twins! It's rare but always possible!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. Yeah I remember checking all the things they were checking for and saw a lot of what you mentioned. I'm still wondering what they might find wrong :( hopefully nothing!! Bee The results will be sent to my GP in seven days. So I'll call a week today and see if they've arrived and then book and appointment. 

Bee: I have often heard cases where women struggled to conceive their first child and then fell pregnant very easily on subsequent pregnancies. It's obviously not guaranteed (especially if there are physiological issues like the scarring you mentioned), but just because it's hard now, doesn't mean it will always be hard to get pregnant. If the issue is your cervix, then after having one baby, your cervix would always be a bit open afterwards, which might bypass scarring issues.

8dpo and no urge to test. No symptoms either other than sore breasts pretty much since ovulation - but that's not a preg symptom, could just be random hornones! Temp went back up a bit today after dipping yesterday. Not too impressed with it in general though :haha: really not feeling confident this time around.

Also, I don't think this is a great sign, but so far my post-o temps have been eerily similar to last cycle, which obviously ended in AF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gina236

Bee, my mom told me that it took my grandma 2 years to have her first child. She ended up with 8 of them. They didn't have all the tests they do now so as far as we know there were no fertility issues. Just took awhile but then one right after another. Not even any twins. You still have plenty of time for your 4 babies. <3


----------



## squirrel.

Gina how's everything going? How did your appointment go? Any more spotting?


----------



## gina236

Didn't go to the doctor. I took a test and it was basically negative so my hcg has gone all the way down and I'm just waiting to miscarry. They won't do anything if the urine test comes back negative so I didn't bother wasting my money. If I don't start bleeding in the next week or so I'll go in. I tried to set up a general appointment with my GP and got told I am no longer a patient because it's been so long since I've been there and that if I'm accepted they are booking out through march. So basically told them never mind and now I need to find a new GP.


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: are you still taking the progesterone (were you taking it? maybe I got that wrong!)? That might be delaying AF if you are still taking it. I hope February brings a sticky BFP for you!


----------



## gina236

Thanks. Ya I was taking it. Stopped yesterday after that test. My temp already dropped below coverline today so hopefully it happens soon so I don't need to worry.


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry Gina. I hope you get to starts a new chapter soon.


----------



## blablamana

Squirrell: I'm sure your bloodwork will come back perfect, don't worry! :flower:
Bee: I agree with the rest, plenty of time! You'll have your 4 kiddo's one way or another! I understand how you feel, even though I'm only 23. But do to my history (severe anorexia from age 10-19, kidney failure because of it (restored btw), heart starting to fail etc etc) I'm sooooo worried that I fucked up my body and I will never have my 3-5 kids ideal. Man, I would give everything for just one! :hugs: We'll be fine

The bleeding stopped yesterday and was never much more than some red slimy gunk. Never a lot, which I found strange. Haven't done another test since, I can't handle that. I'm sure it's over and there is nothing we can do. But it's strange right, that the bleeding only lasted from Monday afternoon to Wednesday afternoon? 
So I called the doctor for an appointment tomorrow and got the assistent on the phone. I told her that I was there Monday but was sent home because they said they wouldn't be able to help me and I would just have to sit the miscarriage out. 
She said: "O yeah, the girl with the miscarriage" So I was immediately like the fuck. I told her that the bleeding stopped and was way less than my normally heavy periods. 
"O well, do you think you're pregnant? I could write you down for a test"
"I don't think that is necessary since I was pregnant and started bleeding Monday."
"Then what do you want from the doctor?" (?!) 
"I would like to know why it happened, whether it is really finished now and the baby is gone and I would like to know when and if we can try again or whether my body is the problem." (I was getting a bit pissed off)
And then she LAUGHED. LAUGHED. And said: "I'll just write down that you want to ask some questions."

:cry:


----------



## blablamana

I'm just seeing this now, I'm sorry: Gina, I'm so sorry. I hope we'll both get our BFPs soon.. 
Get some rest and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## gina236

Wow blabla that is so rude of her. I probably would have flipped on her. She has obviously never been in the situation. So sorry you had to deal with that :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

That is really f'd up blabla. I would've lost it! I'm so sorry you went through that. Laughing while discussing a possible mc??? WOW there are no words.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> That is really f'd up blabla. I would've lost it! I'm so sorry you went through that. Laughing while discussing a possible mc??? WOW there are no words.

I was so shocked at that. SO said she was probably laughing about something else since there was some background noise.. but she could have handled this better, since it had me in tears again. I hope the doctor is a bit better tomorrow, since we just moved so it's going to be my first time there. I hope she will order tests, similar to squirrel's and I'm hoping for a simple scan of my uterus or something since internet has been giving me nightmares about a septate uterus etc :dohh:


----------



## gina236

Blabla don't you hate the Internet sometimes? I've been worrying about ectopic as I didn't get a bfp until 20 dpo. Every twinge I'm like what's that? Is that normal? It's terrible how much you can freak yourself out sometimes. I hope the doctor is good and will order the tests and check everything even if it's just for your peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Your chart looks wonderful hun! Dip and rise like classic implantation! The cycle I got my BFP was the cycle I was least positive about, it was the worst cycle I've had since we started TTC. 
I really like how life humbled us! Oh you think you know better!? No you don't! 
Sending baby dust your way. 

Gina- I'm so sorry, definitely find another doctor who isn't crazy busy and hopefully they'd be able to shed some light on why this is happening. 

Bee- Squirrel has a great point. Once you have the first your cervix will always be open 1 cm! That's so much space for sperm to run in there and party. My aunt was infertile for 5 years and ended up having 4 kids. 


Blabla- How so rude of her! I understand she gets that all the time but still have some compassion, I'm not sure about the culture in Europe but here in the US we love any chance we get to complain! She doesn't need to mock or laugh at your pain just because she doesn't understand it. I'm glad the bleeding is stopping. Are you going to get back to TTC or will wait until exams are over? 

I know so many of you are nearing the end of your tww and I'm thinking of every one of you!


----------



## blablamana

Gina: I hate it so much right now! 
I hope you'll get a better, more comfortable doctor soon! 

Campn: Dutchies love to complain (I think we are internationally known for our bitching haha), but I always shut down. Never know what to say until way after :dohh:
SO wants to think about it, so we're going to discuss it on the 28th; his birthday and the end of my exams :) I hope he still wants it, he says he is leaning towards yes, but he is such a nitwit when it comes to emotions or tact. He usually first says whatever he thinks I want to hear and then changes his mind. So we'll see :shrug: 

How are you doing? Still tired?


----------



## TexasRider

Blabla- I wouldn't have been able to say anything out of pure shock and then I would find another doctor. That is awful the way she treated you. 

Gina- I am so sorry honey. I would also be looking for a new doctor in your situation. I hope everything works out for you and you get a sticky bean soon.

Afm I only have 4 more days of my TWW. Temp is still up so that's good but it wasn't as high as yesterday... Oh well time will tell


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I agree. The fact that your dr office shows no concern for your situation is awful.

This tww is DRAGGING. I am starting to lose patience and want to test so badly.


----------



## TexasRider

I agree smille I want to test so bad too! But I'm going to do my best to wait 4 more days... Or at least till Saturday! Which is 12dpo


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!

thank you all for your kind words, support and sharing of success stories. I always love to hear of others' successes - it gives me hope <3 I think if we don't continue to have trouble after the first, then we should be fine! And it's definitely a good point that the cervix should be much more open after a baby :thumbup: 

blab - I cannot believe the lady on the phone! that is truly horrible and I'm sorry you had to experience that :hugs: the bleeding does seem rather light and it's always a good idea to go in and be safe rather than sorry. the only piece of advice I can offer through my experience is that if HPTs are turning up negative then you should be good. so maybe take another for piece of mind while you wait to see dr? :hugs:

gina - I would def recommend seeing a doctor and getting some answers. could you get in with your obgyn? 

texas - chart is looking FAB! even with the small temp drop - I'm an AVID chart stalker on FFs gallery and it's really looking great :thumbup: and like you said, it's great as is that you DEF o'ed this month and nice and early too! :happydance:

smille - it is getting hard not to test. I had been so good not testing at all the past few cycles, but I'm itching to throw up a hail mary now for some reason lol :haha: maybe it's because I actually tested last month and am itching for more masochistic torture :shrug: :haha:GL holding out and even more luck for when you do test!

squirrel - FX for you! I'm hoping that we get a 4 for 4 with us TWW quads, but it's gotta be at least of few of us, right?! 7 days will prob feel like forever waiting for blood results :coffee: I'm sure they will come back normal as everything in your charts always looks great and normal. But then it's frustrating because you also want an answer. I'm personally terrified of "unexplained infertility". My friend went through that 3 years ago and the docs were just throwing random things at her to try. She finally got pregnant doing nothing. :shrug:

camp - <3 sperm can go up and party all they want! love it! :haha:

post o temps are doing their thing - which in my case, is nothing :coffee::haha: I looked up stable/flat post O temps and they just seem to be a sign of stability in progesterone. If only my pre O temps were as stable - those can be all over the place :dohh: echo is tomorrow AM then 2 appts next week - pcp echo review and obgyn! :happydance: getting really anxious about the obgyn - haven't been sleeping well. So scared that it's going to be scarring and so scared that it isn't. so I'm just on edge. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## gina236

Bee my GP always acted as my OB. She was an OB in India but doesn't practice here but can do paps which is all I've ever needed. My mom gave me the name of her OBs son as her OB retired but his son took over the practice. I'm just not sure if I want a male doctor. I think I'd prefer a woman. So I have to do some research on the doctors around here.


----------



## beemeck

I prefer a woman too. I always went to women but when I was pregnant they had me seeing all of the docs, especially once shit went down lol :haha: But would still be nice to get in starting with a woman! I just feel like they know way more than a man ever can because they actually have one (lol) and have went through the stuff too.


----------



## gina236

Exactly! I feel like women are more sympathetic because they actually know what your going through even if they have never had children they understand the worry and the instincts. Men just know what they have learned. I'm sure they are plenty qualified and probably great doctors but they just can never fully relate.


----------



## beemeck

100% agree :)


----------



## blablamana

I agree, but I also have to admit that I've never been to a gynecologist, let alone have an exam down there. 
Never really knew that you could unless there was a problem. Also, nobody ever told me I had to :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Actually my last OB was a woman and quite frankly I liked her until I had some issues with my cycles last year and she didn't even do bloodwork etc just called in clomid and didn't monitor etc. So I think she's an idiot now. Of course she's done delivering babies now so maybe she just doesn't care??? My new OB is a man and was very thorough and helpful. I like him and I feel like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## campn

Ladies I totally agree with the female doctors, but really even male doctors should be great, I've noticed that sometimes female doctors think you're over-reacting since they're also women so they're quick to say "oh that's nothing" the male doctors tend to believe you. 

When I was going into labor I called the hospital and the on call doctor was a woman and she totally brushed me off since she thought I'm just over reacting. I had my son the next day! 

Once you give birth, not many things in life embarrass you.


----------



## Smille24

When I was pregnant with my dd, I went to the hospital bc I was having contractions. The male dr said "you're in the beginning stage of labor but go home, rest and come tomorrow. Your dr will be back in town to deliver." I was furious. I was in pain all night and crying. We went to the hospital 1st thing in the morning and had her 4 hrs later. 

Men can't sympathize and women think we're crazy lol.


----------



## campn

Smille- They really tend to not listen to first time moms! It's ridiculous cause you're obviously in active labor! I was so scared when I started contractions that they'd send me home so I tried to say home as long as possible, when I got to the hospital I was already 4 cms.


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: I'm so sorry the woman at your doctor's spoke to you like that on the phone! How insensitive (even if she was laughing at something else). I'd make a complaint! I loved he straight talking of the Dutch when I was in NL. Coming to the UK after growing up Dutch was really really weird! Everyone said sorry for absolutely everything!!! Even if you bumped into them by accident, they say sorry! I've become more like that now and am one of the 'sorry for everything' people myself, but in the beginning it was very odd!

Gina: how annoying your GP is that busy! I hope you don't have too much trouble finding another one.

Bee: your temps look amazing g and stable! Great indicator of good progesterone levels! I really hope we see 4 BFPs by Monday!! As you say, I feel there must be one in there somewhere.

Campn: I hope you're right and even though this cycle feels like a failure it turns into a BFP after all!

Fellow soon to be testers, after saying how I don't feel the urge at all this morning, I very nearly cracked this afternoon! I had an out of the blue urge to test! I think it was after seeing a really heavily pregnant woman standing next to a woman with newborn twins in a pram in the supermarket (though they weren't together, just standing g there by chance). Made me want to go home and test and hope for a BIg fat twins positive :haha:


----------



## Trr

I am waiting in anticipation for all your BFPs this upcoming week. 

1dpo- think I missed my last chance to get those spermies in there yesterday before my cervix shut its doors. I had very positive OPKs yesterday at 2pm and I always ovulate the same day. With the bd before o and on o day I'm hoping that was enough. I'll start testing at 8dpo like a crazy lady :)


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> I am waiting in anticipation for all your BFPs this upcoming week.
> 
> 1dpo- think I missed my last chance to get those spermies in there yesterday before my cervix shut its doors. I had very positive OPKs yesterday at 2pm and I always ovulate the same day. With the bd before o and on o day I'm hoping that was enough. I'll start testing at 8dpo like a crazy lady :)

I really think you have an awesome shot! You definitely got enough bd in. Fxd for you!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! Just an update as today I had my first IUI ever. It went well! 

(Forgive me as this is a copy from another thread I'm on, but I wanted to update you guys here too :) I actually managed to squeeze it in during my lunch break, which was only slightly insane to do so...but I did. 

So this morning I did another OPK. Still positive, but the one line was only slightly lighter than yesterday. The doctor and nurse were both very positive and encouraging. The doctor did remind me that this only has 10% chance of working. 

It was interesting how they ensure it's the right sperm. First, they only ever do one at a time in their machine. Next, my hubby had to write his and my name on his sample cup. They then transfer that into a tube with our names on it, and that is what is brought into the exam room. I had to sign of course that all this was confirmed, but here's to putting trust in the lab for that! Oh and his number was like 56 or something. Not sure if that's good - but the doctor said it was "just fine."

The doctor was really kind and said on his way out, "I hope you are one of our success stories."

Only thing left to do is our genetic counselor appt on Monday, then I have to get a blood test in one week for progesterone, then FX for no period a week later! So I'm not going to lie, I do have my hopes up!!


----------



## squirrel.

Hiker, that sounds like a positive experience. Fingers crossed for you! Welcome to the TWW.

And Trr, welcome to the TWW for you too! Your timing looks great. Fingers crossed you'll be getting your sticky BFP in less than two weeks!!



So I've been trying to rationalise what's been going on with my cycles and whether I should be feeling as bad as I do and as worried that something might be wrong...

So we've been trying since March last year when my periods returned while I was breastfeeding my daughter. She was 8 months old and still nursing a fair bit. That first cycle was so long and I didn't ovulate till CD60. Then on the next two cycles I didn't ovulate till CD25. I then had the chemical in August on my third cycle. I gave up breastfeeding towards the end of that cycle. I've been told by my doctor and reading online that it's quite hard for some women to get and stay pregnant while breastfeeding as it can really mess with your hormones.

So I'm wondering... should I just in my head consider the first real cycle as my first non-breastfeeding cycle in September (even then I didn't ovulate till CD22 or so, so I still wasn't regulated yet)? Which would only be four and a half months of trying instead of 10. Obviously the sadness of TTC is for the whole time we've been trying... but in terms of worrying something may be wrong... maybe I should just relax?? I don't know! I've heard it said that some women need time to regulate after breastfeeding before being able to be pregnant again... maybe my body is just like that. Certainly we didn't start trying for our second until I'd given up breastfeeding for 6 months after having my first. Maybe that's why it happened so quickly then...

Sorry for the randomness, but I've been fighting a lot of sad thoughts these past few weeks (definitely not all about TTC, other stuff too) and where I'm usually such a positive person, I'm finding it hard to not see the good in every situation. It's almost like I've forgotten how and this is an exercise in me trying to force myself to be optimistic... Thanks for listening if you've got to the end :flower:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I got my cycle back when my son was almost 10 months and it was crazy irregular! Some cycles were like 55 days and sometimes I skipped a few months. It took sometime for it to regulate back to normal and my body was obviously still working things out even after we weaned at 18 months my body was still doing its own thing. 

I don't think you have any reason to worry, you've two kids already right? And a chemical means you can definitely get pregnant but maybe your body wasn't quite ready yet. I think it's definitely hormonal what you're going through now and not even the complicated hormonal problems. 

Maybe you'll hyper ovulate soon and get your twins! :D


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Hiker, that sounds like a positive experience. Fingers crossed for you! Welcome to the TWW.
> 
> And Trr, welcome to the TWW for you too! Your timing looks great. Fingers crossed you'll be getting your sticky BFP in less than two weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been trying to rationalise what's been going on with my cycles and whether I should be feeling as bad as I do and as worried that something might be wrong...
> 
> So we've been trying since March last year when my periods returned while I was breastfeeding my daughter. She was 8 months old and still nursing a fair bit. That first cycle was so long and I didn't ovulate till CD60. Then on the next two cycles I didn't ovulate till CD25. I then had the chemical in August on my third cycle. I gave up breastfeeding towards the end of that cycle. I've been told by my doctor and reading online that it's quite hard for some women to get and stay pregnant while breastfeeding as it can really mess with your hormones.
> 
> So I'm wondering... should I just in my head consider the first real cycle as my first non-breastfeeding cycle in September (even then I didn't ovulate till CD22 or so, so I still wasn't regulated yet)? Which would only be four and a half months of trying instead of 10. Obviously the sadness of TTC is for the whole time we've been trying... but in terms of worrying something may be wrong... maybe I should just relax?? I don't know! I've heard it said that some women need time to regulate after breastfeeding before being able to be pregnant again... maybe my body is just like that. Certainly we didn't start trying for our second until I'd given up breastfeeding for 6 months after having my first. Maybe that's why it happened so quickly then...
> 
> Sorry for the randomness, but I've been fighting a lot of sad thoughts these past few weeks (definitely not all about TTC, other stuff too) and where I'm usually such a positive person, I'm finding it hard to not see the good in every situation. It's almost like I've forgotten how and this is an exercise in me trying to force myself to be optimistic... Thanks for listening if you've got to the end :flower:

My friend was still breastfeeding her son and got pregnant. They had problemd conceiving their first. It took them 2 years. There's hope for you hun. It's going to happen when you least expect it to.


----------



## blablamana

As everybody already said, you'll get your little one, squirrel. No worries, I really think everything is fine! 

Trr: I think you've got a great shot at this! I'm sure you got enough bd'ing in. 


I went to the doctor this morning, but did a hpt beforehand so that I wouldn't be forced to do one there. It was completely negative and that actually made me feel relieved. I knew it was over already, but I'm happy that my body is not lingering with the HCG or anything else. 

Doctor said that I didn't need to worry about anything. My cycles are regular, I've confirmed ovulation a couple of times (I don't really temp or keep track) and she also said that the past year we weren't really trying and she is right; we would just have unprotected sex every once in a while with the thought of; when it happens it happens, but it was never full on ttc and actually timing it right or making sure that our chances were maximized. Not to mention the fact that my SO sometimes has more trouble with cumming, because of DE (which is so much better now, but last year it was really 70% of the time he couldn't cum during actual intercourse. Now it is more like 10% of the time that it just doesn't happen :thumbup: ).
She said that if we were to be really trying, she doesn't see any problems and was sure that I would conceive within 6-12 months (which is normal, according to her). 
She was very kind and reassured me that early miscarriages happen so often that there really isn't a point in feeling guilty; next time, it would probably be fine.


----------



## gina236

That's great news blabla. I'm glad your doctor was nicer about it than the receptionist. And she is totally right. About the fact early miscarriages are very common and that it taking 6-12 months is normal. I don't think you have anything to worry about. I'm sure next time will be a sticky bean <3


----------



## TexasRider

Well I think I'm out. I'm still a few days from AF showing up but my temp massively dropped. It's still above coverline but not by much.. Oh well at least i confirmed ovulation and that's half the battle. Now I just hope my cycle stays normal and we can get sperm to meet egg when the time is right


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Well I think I'm out. I'm still a few days from AF showing up but my temp massively dropped. It's still above coverline but not by much.. Oh well at least i confirmed ovulation and that's half the battle. Now I just hope my cycle stays normal and we can get sperm to meet egg when the time is right

I'm sorry hun but I'd still have hope. If you implanted 10 DPO it'd be normal for your temp to drop today! How long is your LP??


----------



## TexasRider

campn said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I'm out. I'm still a few days from AF showing up but my temp massively dropped. It's still above coverline but not by much.. Oh well at least i confirmed ovulation and that's half the battle. Now I just hope my cycle stays normal and we can get sperm to meet egg when the time is right
> 
> I'm sorry hun but I'd still have hope. If you implanted 10 DPO it'd be normal for your temp to drop today! How long is your LP??Click to expand...

That's the thing, I'm not sure how long it is. I only started temping in October and I had that crazy long cycle of 65 days it ended when I took provera to bring my period on. So I'm assuming a 14 day LP would mean AF is due Tuesday so we shall see.


----------



## TexasRider

Also want to add that kindara (the other charting thing I use) thinks I am only 10dpo instead of 11. If so then this could be a legit implantation dip??? Either way AF will either show or I will get a BFP. Just gotta see what my temps do tmrw. Just hope I end up with a normal LP either way it turns out


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I was feeling very down yesterday, so sorry for the self pitying ramble!!

Blabla: great that your doctor was really nice and isn't worried. I think for the whole "one year is normal" for trying the couple need to be having unprotected sex two to three times every week or something like that. Has your partner decided whether he wants to try again yet?

Texas: lots of factors can make temps shoot down. Don't count yourself out yet! Hopefully it'll come back up tomorrow again.


9dpo today and temp flatlining. I know that doesn't really mean anything and the cycle I got my BFP with Isla my temp flatlined around the same number. Wish it would jump up though :haha: still no symptoms. Found it hard not to test this morning. May have to crack tomorrow on 10dpo :/


----------



## beemeck

texas - hoping that you're still in this month! keeping my FX for you :hugs:

squirrel - hope you are feeling a bit better. don't apologize about feeling down! some days of the TTC journey are just really, really hard. It's such a rollercoaster. sometimes it just randomly hits me. Obv I've never BFed but honestly, I would count the time from TTC from when you did start, not from when your cycles normalized. But I see where you are coming from. I go back and forth about that too since I started in March, got pregnant right away, then had to take some time off . But reading that "taking charge of your fertility" book really made me impatient. And it all depends on what you believe but her stance was that if you are charting and perfectly timing intercourse for 4 months without getting pregnant, then it's time to ask some questions. Again it's all what you believe (I had mentioned this in another thread and I think some didn't take too kindly to it) but after reading the book fully I tended to agree with her logic. It never hurts to seek out answers and you are doing just that. Luckily, you've had 2 successful pregnancies before so I think that helps others sit tight. Basically my point is that I am more impatient than most and am therefore no help! lol :haha: 

we've all held off on testing this TWW ! woo hoo! lol my silly urge to has even disappeared. I had my echo this morning but obv don't know any results yet. It's an ultrasound on your heart so it was def hard to be having that type of ultrasound instead of the one I want... :cry: I noticed when she was pressing on my left bb that it was hurting. So not sure if they are sore (still feel so now) in general or from her doing that. all in all the ultrasound lasted an hour so it could very well be from that.... in my excitement I thought that my obgyn appt was next week but it's actually the week after. :dohh: so just PCP next week. sigh. I'm SO ready to get this show.on.the.road. :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

temp went down a little today. waiting for it to continue dropping. staying in all weekend - supposed to snow and we are dogsitting my best friend's puppy. just going to cook and read and relax and hope this is the last time I get AF. 

FX for all the others! xx


----------



## trixiesmith

hi ladies. I've been silently reading along the past few days and I just now realized how excited I'm getting for those of you about to test. I just know that I'll come on here one morning and get to see a bfp, or a couple of them. I just cannot wait!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies. When are you all planning on testing (if you haven't yet)?

afm: I've been taking some time to myself and making plans on home decorating and converting our spare bedroom into a home office since we're currently not trying. I realized that I have waaay too much time on my hands these days since DH and I aren't ttc. Like really. I actually made my dog an instagram account lol. I need to find something productive to do, or get an actual hobby.


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: sounds like a good plan! TTC can become an obsession and it's a great idea to fill your time with something constructive!

Well BFN today on 10dpo. I shouldn't have tested. I know I'm not pregnant, but I have such a POAS problem!! There's also a chance I'm 9dpo as my temp for what FF has as 1dpo is very unreliable and could be virtually the same as the day before, but I wanted to see crosshairs so put in the higher temp. Either way, it's irrelevant as I know it hasn't worked again. I have this deep feeling of dread. I just feel this TTC journey is going to get a lot more complicated for us before we get a happy ending :(



Edit: I've decided to put the lower temp in to my chart for CD16. I had a really disrupted night's sleep (so so disrupted, neither kid slept!). I took my temp after many times awake in the night at around 6am. It was 36.13. I then had another hour or two of very disrupted sleep and took my temp around 8:30 and got 26.33. Obviously neither is reliable, but I put the higher one in. I should have used the lower one, even though neither is reliable. I don't know if I ovulated CD15 or CD16, so I don't know if I'm 9 or 10dpo. Either way it shouldn't matter, I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Smille24

I'm 11dpiui and when I got out of the shower this morning a wave of nausea hit me. I had to lay down for a bit. I'm not expecting any miracles, but I'm testing tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not testing... I woke up this morning to bleeding. Just waiting to see if it develops into AF so I can mark it on my chart... I only had an 11 day LP if I use fertility friends O date and 10 day LP if I use kindara... I'm already taking B-complex guess I will see what else I can take to help it.. That's a little short isn't it?


----------



## Smille24

Texas- maybe talk to a dr about low progesterone. That may help lengthen your lp since af doesn't come until you stop taking it. I'm sorry af showed :hugs:.


----------



## gina236

So I don't know why but it seems I need to have a 12 hr hold for tests. Bee, you can officially put me as a :bfp: my temps still suck but this morning I got this!!
 



Attached Files:







20160123_091148.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not sure what kinds of tests he ran in December but they came back normal so idk if he tested those or not? I will keep doing my bbt and see what he says when i go back to see him in February


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats Gina!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> So I don't know why but it seems I need to have a 12 hr hold for tests. Bee, you can officially put me as a :bfp: my temps still suck but this morning I got this!!

Oh wow that's awesome!!!! I don't think temps matter anymore. As long as you aren't bleeding I wouldn't worry. Congrats!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow Gina! Congrats!

Smille: that's a great sign, fingers crossed it's an indication a BFP is winging its way over to you!

Texas: sorry AF got you :hugs: hopefully your LP will start to get longer. There are a few other supplements you can take as well as the VitB to try and help. VitC and soy isoflavones off the top of my head, but there are more.


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Gina! 

I just wanted to point out that temps aren't everything, mine were pretty low when I got my bfp, so don't let your temps dictate your hope too much!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

Ok well I've been researching and apparently my b complex doesn't have enough b6 in it. You need at least 50 mg a day to help lengthen LP and right now I'm taking a total of 6mg... So I will get just straight B6 at the store today and maybe some vitamin C since it says you need at least 750mg of that and I have C in my b complex vitamin but it's only 350mg.. So I am hoping this helps.


----------



## campn

Sorry about the BFNs ladies :( like jGo said temperatures aren't everything, they're really not exact science and so many variables could change your temp. The month of my BFP I had the worst temperatures possible! I never even got a rise after I ovulated for a few days! 

Gina- Yay! I'm so glad that bean held on tighter!


----------



## Trr

Gina- congrats! Happy the little bean stuck it out.


----------



## gina236

Thank you everyone!! I'm still being cautious. My temps have been at the coverline for about a week. That's why it scares me. But so far so good. :happydance:


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Thank you everyone!! I'm still being cautious. My temps have been at the coverline for about a week. That's why it scares me. But so far so good. :happydance:

I would keep taking the progesterone Gina as it may explain why all of this happened??


----------



## gina236

I'm torn on that. It did up my temps when I took it but I stopped Wednesday when I got a negative. I just really want to know if i need it or not but no where will do a blood test around here. Everyone says temps once your pregnant don't matter but constant coverline temps make me think it's an issue. -_-


----------



## blablamana

Wow Gina! AMAZING :happydance: So happy for you!

Fxd the bean is super strong for holding on and beating the odds! :D 


Afm: My temps are still up, bleeding has ceased completely. I hope I'll ovulate this month or something. Anything really. 
I've been feeling very dizzy and weak for the past two days and I don't know why. Didn't have a lot of bleeding from Monday to Wednesday and nothing since then... and definitely not a lot of pain. So... I don't know.


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> I'm torn on that. It did up my temps when I took it but I stopped Wednesday when I got a negative. I just really want to know if i need it or not but no where will do a blood test around here. Everyone says temps once your pregnant don't matter but constant coverline temps make me think it's an issue. -_-

Do you notice temps do that on all of your charts? If it always goes really down every tww it could be a progesterone problem so just see how you feel about it I guess??

Bla- I hope you ovulate! My sister got pregnant again right after her miscarriage. She didn't even get a period in between after the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> I'm 11dpiui and when I got out of the shower this morning a wave of nausea hit me. I had to lay down for a bit. I'm not expecting any miracles, but I'm testing tomorrow.

Oh Smille that sounds really good! ! How are your temps behaving?


----------



## gina236

campn said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> I'm torn on that. It did up my temps when I took it but I stopped Wednesday when I got a negative. I just really want to know if i need it or not but no where will do a blood test around here. Everyone says temps once your pregnant don't matter but constant coverline temps make me think it's an issue. -_-
> 
> Do you notice temps do that on all of your charts? If it always goes really down every tww it could be a progesterone problem so just see how you feel about it I guess??
> 
> Bla- I hope you ovulate! My sister got pregnant again right after her miscarriage. She didn't even get a period in between after the bleeding stopped.Click to expand...

I've only temped 2 months so i dont know. And last month I used progesterone to thicken my lining and clean everything out. My temp this month went up for the tww and then back down when I would have gotten AF just not drastically like last month. It slowly went down over time. It hasn't really gone back up since other than the 4 days I took progesterone. I just don't want to take it if I don't need it, ya know?


----------



## squirrel.

How soon do you think you could get in to see a doctor Gina? May be worth seeing if they'll take your levels to give you some reassurance?


AFM suffering from indescribably low mood today :( is that a symptom??


----------



## gina236

I've been trying for the last week and they say I need an order to get levels drawn but my doctor is booked until march. I can get a urine test no problem but obviously something is off with those. I think I'm going to go to planned parenthood Monday night anyways and hope they aren't busy and can do a blood test or ultrasound to make sure everything is okay and just my urine is messed up. Helps my POAS addiction though :haha:


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel :hugs: I am so sorry. Will keep FX for you and your next cycle.

Texas has the bleeding stopped? Any chance of IB?

Smille :happydance: sounds like an awesome sign. Everything crossed for you.

Campn first appointment should be soon. How are you feeling?

Jgo it is nice to see you again. How is everything?

Gina Congratulations!!! Keep us updated hon


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11dpiui and when I got out of the shower this morning a wave of nausea hit me. I had to lay down for a bit. I'm not expecting any miracles, but I'm testing tomorrow.
> 
> Oh Smille that sounds really good! ! How are your temps behaving?Click to expand...

They have been steady the last 5 days after a big dip and rise. I don't want to get excited.


----------



## TexasRider

I doubt it's implanation bleeding. It's not very heavy but it's red for sure. And it's been all day. Plus I've had cramping etc. But the bleeding isn't as heavy as I remember my periods being before all the crazy stuff happened. Or maybe Im not recalling correctly. I didn't really pay attention the what it looked like just that I got it if you what I mean. And now I'm all like is it normal?!? Im just obsessing I guess


----------



## campn

Texas- with my son my IB was very red hun and it wasn't just spots either. 

Drum- Thank you for asking <3 I'm very tired and it's hard to rest since I've a toddler to chase around everyday, and nausea has started a bit but nothing horrible, I can still eat everything. I've an appointment on Monday but I doubt they'd do a scan since it's so early. 

How are you!? I hope all is going great. Where are you at TTC now?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Got my BFP today on what I think is 19 DPO, not positive. Had a 3 day bleed from 1/17 to 1/19 so thought I was out because it came 2 days before AF was due. Have been feeling nauseous for over a week now and been napping every day after going to bed early. So excited but nervous! Can't wait to get my betas!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Non flavored cheerios were the best thing with Shy for MS. As soon as nausea started popped a handful in my mouth, maybe worth a try. Glad to hear it is going well, other than being tired. Hopefully they will and you'll get some pics. CD10 so I should ovulate within the next week. Actually going to try a month completely test free :haha: So not sure. Doing well ,though Clomid finally got me with the side effects. 

Texas if it lets up today or tomorrow it might be. Was reading yesterday that bleeding under 2days could still be IB. Will keep you in my thoughts :hugs:

Country congratulations! H&H 9 months

Smille cannot wait for tomorrow's test. GL :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

It's not really heavy. In fact I had a tampon in for over 4 hours and I pulled it out and it was no where near full. But if I leave it out for a bit then there's a decent amount of blood when I wipe. So Im going to put one in while I go to bed and see what it's like tmrw. It's just hard to decipher between spotting and bleeding... If you know what I mean


----------



## Smille24

I got a :bfp:!!!! I'm shaking so bad. It's faint on the walmart cheapie and it's definitely there on the frer, but my dh saw it. He said until it's darker he wont get too excited.


----------



## TexasRider

Smile that's AWESOME news!!!! Post a pic so we can see!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow!!! Amazing news Smille!!! Huge congrats! :dance:


----------



## gina236

OMG smille congrats!!! Go shove it in those doctors face who told you you had no chance :haha:


----------



## Smille24

I tried to upload and it says the file is too big.

I hope this is real so I can shove it in that nurse's face. We still don't believe it bc it's been a long 2.5 yrs and we were told we have no chance. 

I will test again Tues and go for bloods Wed.


----------



## blablamana

Congrats ladies, that is amazing! 
I'm very jealous and a bit sad, but sooo happy for all of you. You all deserve it so much:hugs:


----------



## Smille24

blablamana said:


> Congrats ladies, that is amazing!
> I'm very jealous and a bit sad, but sooo happy for all of you. You all deserve it so much:hugs:

I know every announcement is painful and I'm sorry. I know exactly how you feel, it's been a long journey for a lot of us :hugs:.

This group is amazing because those who get pregnant don't ditch you like other threads. They stay and cheer you on and are so supportive.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :happydance: Congratulations!!! I understand being cautious but I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Our time is coming I can feel it... I had a bit of a low time yesterday. I told my husband I was broken and it was my fault we weren't pregnant yet. He was so nice and said it wasn't my fault and it will happen when it's supposed to. My AF is heavier today and temp was lower so its looking like onto the next cycle for me...


----------



## jGo_18

Conundrum said:


> Squirrel :hugs: I am so sorry. Will keep FX for you and your next cycle.
> 
> Texas has the bleeding stopped? Any chance of IB?
> 
> Smille :happydance: sounds like an awesome sign. Everything crossed for you.
> 
> Campn first appointment should be soon. How are you feeling?
> 
> Jgo it is nice to see you again. How is everything?
> 
> Gina Congratulations!!! Keep us updated hon

I'm doing well! Thanks for asking! First trimester is already over, I can't believe it! Been feeling mostly great - I seemed to skip morning sickness for the most part so I'm feeling very lucky!


----------



## jGo_18

OMG SMILLE!!!! I am soooooooo happy for you!! I knew it would work, i just knew it!! Congrats honey!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Smile. If you crop the picture slightly it usually lets you upload. Can't wait to see a picture. Xx

JGo, second tri already! Xx


----------



## Smille24

Texas- it's not your fault. My dh blamed himself but I still reassured him it'll happen somehow. Its hard, especially if you know there's an issue, but it's no one's fault. I'm confident you'll get a bfp soon!

Yes, we're very cautious bc of the trigger shot, but that was 14 days ago and it should be out of my system by 9-11 days. The cheapie was pretty clear. I saw it before it dried and almost fainted. My dh doesn't want to talk about it. He says if it's not the same as the control line it's not positive :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Here are the tests.


----------



## ksquared726

OMG Smile!!! Congratulations! I'm so so happy it worked for you, especially first try and after you guys struggled with obstacles for so long. Looking forward to seeing a darker test in a couple of days! Woo! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely BFPs Smille!! I can understand why you're nervous after trying so long and after the trigger shot, but as you say, enough time has passed now!! So excited for you!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Lovely BFPs Smille!! I can understand why you're nervous after trying so long and after the trigger shot, but as you say, enough time has passed now!! So excited for you!
> 
> How many dpo are you?

Thank you! I'm 12dpiui.


----------



## campn

Omg Smille!!! I'm shaking for you!! I'm so so happy for you!! You have been trying for so long and went through so much and you deserve this! 

Congratulations! 

I can't wait to see every last lady on here get her BFP!


----------



## trixiesmith

Yay! I knew it! Congrats Gina and smille! I'm so excited and happy for you both.


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- your pregnancy is flying by! I'm glad you skipped the morning sickness, lucky lady. When do you find out the sex?


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Jgo- your pregnancy is flying by! I'm glad you skipped the morning sickness, lucky lady. When do you find out the sex?

It's going so fast! I can't believe it! We can find out the second week of March if baby is a boy or girl - however we haven't decided if we are going to. I want to wait and the wife wants to know now :dohh: not sure who will win this one!


----------



## campn

JGo- You're so lucky! I'm already feeling MS start to come my way.

Bee- Temp is still up!! Have you tested!??


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- I hope you can come to a decision that makes both of you happy. I get where she's coming from bc I'd want to know asap. At the same time, why not be surprised? Maybe have the tech write it down and put it in an envelope for later in case you change your mind.

Campn- I'm so sorry ms is starting to hit. My last pregnancy it was an all day thing. Fxd that doesn't happen to you.

I definitely feel pregnant. I have bad indigestion, food makes me gag and my abdomen feels so full. I'm testing tomorrow to make sure there's still a line and calling the RE to see if I can do bloods b4 Wed. I need to know I'm not crazy and my dh is in denial and won't talk about it.i thought he'd be super excited, but he's terrified.


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo glad to hear the baby is doing well. So if I may ask what gender do you think so far?

Smille :hugs: beautiful tests! In a couple of days when that line is nice and dark he'll be happy, but in the meantime we'll celebrate with you!


----------



## jGo_18

Conundrum said:


> Jgo glad to hear the baby is doing well. So if I may ask what gender do you think so far?
> 
> Smille :hugs: beautiful tests! In a couple of days when that line is nice and dark he'll be happy, but in the meantime we'll celebrate with you!

I think Boy most days... But then it's been such a different pregnancy than my pregnancy with my son, so I lean toward girl sometimes hahaha I'm really not sure what I think I guess!


----------



## Conundrum

Jgo what is DW saying? I think they can call it as well as we can. If you're too curious beforehand the skull theory might help, also the ring test. I can give a few more lol I was the definition of impatient


----------



## Smille24

Drum- thank you hun! Have you taken the clomid yet? I'm not sure where you are in your cycle.

Jgo- I swore my 1st was a boy...I was very wrong.


----------



## jGo_18

Conundrum said:


> Jgo what is DW saying? I think they can call it as well as we can. If you're too curious beforehand the skull theory might help, also the ring test. I can give a few more lol I was the definition of impatient

She won't commit to a feeling hahaha I think she kind of refuses to because she just wants to actually know so bad! I think we will give some of those old wives tale things just for fun, at least until we decide who's going to get their way about finding out haha


----------



## campn

Took me a minute to translate DW! I'm sorry!! For some reason I keep thinking you're having a girl jGo! You can do these old wives tales tests or the Chinese calendar predictor. They all guessed boy for me last time. 

Smille- My DH acted exactly the same way. He was like test again in two weeks and see if it's darker. Like what are you smoking!? This ain't how it works. I think your DH doesn't wanna believe it yet cause that puts lots of "pour your heart" into it and he's just scared of heartache, which is understandable, we are all scared of that!


----------



## blablamana

I also have some good news, kind of: last night SO suddenly asked me if I already knew what I wanted (TTC or not), even though we decided to wait until Thursday to talk about it. 
So I was like, yeah I know that we're ready and I don't see any problems. You make enough money for two to three people and I will also be working; we could save up all the money I make for the baby. No problem. 

I was fully expecting him to say that he didn't want to TTC right now, because he was a little quiet these past few days. Which usually indicates that he is afraid of hurting me. But he was like, 'I agree.'

And he immediately cleared the table and we :sex: right then and there :blush:
Hopefully we'll have another bean soon.. :happydance:
(and that he doesn't change his mind again)


----------



## Smille24

That's great news blabla! It's so hard when you're not on the same page.


----------



## nothappening

13dpo and still getting BFN- need all the baby dust I can get ! Did anyone else have a really late BFP? Xxxx


----------



## Smille24

It's definitely NOT from the trigger :happydance:. I called to see if I can get bloodwork sooner....waiting for them to call back.

Edit: they said I can come whenever and if it showed positive on the test, it'll most likely be positive on the blood test.


----------



## gina236

Blabla that's so great that he wants to try! FX he doesn't change his mind :) 

Nothappening, I didn't get my bfp until 20 dpo. Not sure how it is going to turn out but there is definitely still time. :hugs:

Smille that's definitely getting darker! :happydance: so so so happy for you!!


----------



## Smille24

nothappening said:


> 13dpo and still getting BFN- need all the baby dust I can get ! Did anyone else have a really late BFP? Xxxx

13dpo isn't late. Sometimes it's a late implant.


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies!!

I don't have time for a proper reply (Monday is my suuuuper busy day, ugh) but just wanted to update for any chart stalkers out there since it appears that my chart is convinced that I am preggers :dohh: tested this morning and crossed my eyes over the test since my chart has never done this, but in the end it's just another BFN. If I don't spot today (which I'm sure I won't cause temp is still high) it will be the first time since Sept that I haven't spotted on 13dpo. I wish I charted before and during my pregnancy to have something to compare to. My guess is that my body is finally getting back on track since I never spotted before AF prior to the pregnancy and loss. I just assumed it never would and that my body changed afterwards. Anyway, trying to prepare for when AF comes cause it's going to be really bad this month having gotten my hopes up. :cry: 

I'll check in properly tomorrow !

But Smille - YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8319.JPG
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gina236

Bee, it may just be a shadow on the picture but I see a line on that test. FX AF stays away!!


----------



## blablamana

Smile: CONGRATS! That is so awesome:happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

bee - i can't seem to zoom in for some reason - but i swear i see a line on that test. everything crossed for you!!


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: amazing news that your partner wants to try!! Fingers crossed you get your sticky bean soon!

Smille: amazing amazing :dance: so damned happy for you!

Gina: love the new avatar photo! 

Bee: :hugs: don't count yourself out yet! Cheapies aren't always that sensitive and your chart is looking amazing. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, I know how it feels to get a BFN at 13dpo, but I really hope that this is just a shy BFP for you!


11 or 12dpo today (temp for CD16 was too unreliable with little sleep, so I don't know when I ovulated). Doesn't matter either way, as I had a BFn on a FRER this morning with FMU. This isn't my cycle again. And with my husband away next cycle, that means we won't try again till March. Then it will be a year's worth of trying. I didn't feel at all hopeful this cycle. Other than the fact that I can't seem to get pregnant (so why would it happen this month?) I just have no symptoms of anything going on. Mild cramps today (maybe I am 12dpo and AF is coming early?) and painful breasts (but that's normal for me in the week pre-AF). When AF inevitably arrives, I am going to take a break for February and not chart, use OPKs or even use forums. Just a huge break!


----------



## campn

Blabla- Yay for TTC! I know you'll be pregnant again in no time. 

Smille- You've no idea how happy I am for you. Makes my heart so glad! 

Bee- I swear I could see a line too. Could you do a zoomed in picture? I know you don't have line eyes so just leave it to us! Your temp is still high girl!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Sorry about the bfn hun. I still think it'll happen sooner than you think. You've had two healthy babies and you'll have a 3rd. I'm glad you're taking a much needed break though. I think it'll do you good. We'll miss you though!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hi ladies! New to this thread. Currently 10 DPO & I feel like I am out this month. FRER this morning was BFN & a big temp drop. The only thing that's consistent is lots of creamy CM, which is unusual for me 4 days before AF. But I just FEEL like I am out :sad1:


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel - you still have time hun. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:.

Bee- I can see something too. 

Snow- welcome :wave:. 10dpo is still early. Some women don't implant until 12dpo.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm still here ladies lol nothing great to report. AF is definitely here just ready for her to be gone so we can get back to BDing. 

Good luck with your blood draw Smile!! 

Squirrel- a break can be a good thing. I hope you come back refreshed and with a positive outlook. 

Bee- Im glad things seem to be regulating for you. You're not out till
She shows up!


----------



## trixiesmith

morning ladies! and welcome snow! :wave:

bee - I swear I see a line on that test. You're really not out until the witch shows.

squirrel - sorry about the bfn. I think a break can do wonders. My break from ttc while DH has been healing has really eased some of the stress about ttc. I'm now looking forward to trying again and I feel more optimistic about it.

blabla - that's great your SO is ready to ttc. I think you'll get prego in no time. 

afm: DH and I cleaned our house this weekend from top to bottom and started on our office space. It looks pretty great so far. He also helped me feed our chickens and rabbits, so with him being able to help out like that again means his hip/leg is getting much much better. I'm going to go ahead and assume he'll be up for bd next month by the time I O again.


----------



## blablamana

Trixie: Yay for SO doing better! 
Texas: I'm sorry AF showed up. FX'd for next cycle!
Campn: How are you doing? 
Squirrel: I'm sorry you're feeling down. You'll have your third hon, i'm certain! 
Bee: I think I see something, and I usually don't have line-eye! FX'd this is your cycle! 
Snow: Welcome! 10 dpo is really early, don't worry. You aren't out until the witch rears her ugly face :) 

Afm: nothing to report. :)


----------



## beemeck

lol I should have known I would have to check back in after posting that :haha: eating at my desk real quick between clients. honestly, I had my first experience of line eye this morning - I think just because of what my chart is doing (temp is an open circle today because I couldn't sleep so I woke up an hour earlier and got that temp so I imagine it would have been slightly higher than that) but I really don't think there is anything there. sigh. especially for 13DPO. here is the zoomed in pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8320.PNG
File size: 88.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Smille24

Trixie - that's awesome that he's feeling much better!!! :dance: Hopefully next month he'll be able to bd. Fx'd for you.

Bee- I definitely see it. My temps stayed the same for 4-5 days and went up. I think it's a shy bfp.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> I got a :bfp:!!!! I'm shaking so bad. It's faint on the walmart cheapie and it's definitely there on the frer, but my dh saw it. He said until it's darker he wont get too excited.


OMG!!!! I can't tell you how happy I am to hear this!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

See??? I told you not to listen to that stupid nurse! Now go into that office and throw your BFP test at her head! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Bee, I think I see something too on that last pic. Have you used any other tests?


----------



## Conundrum

Blabla congratulations! Welcome to TTC

Smille it may be time to break out the frer. I doubt hubby could argue especially with tests like that. :hug: congratulations hon.

Nothing plenty of time left, babydust your way.

Bee I have line eyes but I do see something. Everything crossed for you

Squirrel the year mark sucks but don't count yourself out yet. Will be keeping FX until she shows. If you do have to take a break we'll be here when you get back :hugs:

Sn0w welcome :hi:

Trixie :happydance: so exciting! Will be good to have you back here with us. 

CD 12 and still haven't picked up an OPK. So far still keeping with a no testing rule this month. Clomid has had me cramping for the last few days so not sure when I'll ovulate but it shouldn't be later than CD15/16


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I used one yesterday and it was clear. I'll use my last one tomorrow and possibly my digi. I'll get my betas tomorrow. I'm really nervous.


----------



## campn

Drum- Woohoo! Sorry about the cramping hun but that's a good sign that things are definitely happening! Hopefully you're getting a few good BD sessions! ;)


----------



## Conundrum

Smille You're going to get some very nice test results tomorrow, I'm sure of it :hugs:

Campn lol we are trying to stick with every other day for 10 days so we should be covered as long as we actually stick to it. Spotted tonight so FX. MS still a problem?


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Smille You're going to get some very nice test results tomorrow, I'm sure of it :hugs:
> 
> Campn lol we are trying to stick with every other day for 10 days so we should be covered as long as we actually stick to it. Spotted tonight so FX. MS still a problem?

I actually threw up my dinner today for the first time. We had a scan today but couldn't see the baby, nurse said its just early still but I'm pretty worried of course. They'll do betas and another scan so hopefully it's just a shy baby, cause I better be throwing up for a reason :p

Every other day sounds pretty perfect!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn MS is a really good sign and as long as the symptoms stay strong I wouldn't be too worried about it. Since the scan got rescheduled you might get to hear the heartbeat too. Lol definitely team pink she is already making sure everything's on her terms :haha:


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Campn MS is a really good sign and as long as the symptoms stay strong I wouldn't be too worried about it. Since the scan got rescheduled you might get to hear the heartbeat too. Lol definitely team pink she is already making sure everything's on her terms :haha:

Awe drum I needed to hear that. Thank you friend. You're so sweet! I'm just going to stop worrying about it and just leave it up to God. I know we all have different beliefs but we all get by believing in something right!? :) you're in my thoughts and I'm sending you tons and tons of baby dust! Your turn is coming I really know it!!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I'm sure it's just a shy baby! Throwing up is a brilliant sign and you wouldn't do that without plenty of hCG in your system. Sometimes they hide really well! 

Smille: can't wait to hear your betas! I can totally understand why you're nervous after waiting so long. hopefully first tri will go by quickly for you so you can relax and enjoy it all!

Drum: well done for staying away from OPKs :) just bding every other day is perfect and will make this cycle much more relaxed.


12 or 13dpo and I just did a chart comparison with last cycle's chart. Wow! The post-o similarities is just eerie. Why are they exactly the same?? Eek! Definitely expecting AF in a couple of days looking at these charts side by side.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

Drum- you have a great plan. Opks are stressful and you don't need that. Every other day is the perfect plan. :dust:.

Campn- did you have ms with your son?


----------



## Hiker1

Bee - any word today??


----------



## beemeck

hi girls :hugs: 

proper response time! 

another BFN for me this morning. I'm so shocked, really. temp was exactly the same as yesterday. first time ever that my 14dpo isn't BELOW coverline let alone way up high.... just trying to be glad that I really did fix my cycle (at least for this cycle). I got to a perfect O on day 14, 14 day luteal phase with no spotting, 28 day cycle. This way I can go to my appt next week saying, look - everything is perfect so figure out why there is no baby please! 

anyway...

gina - did you get in with doc yet??? thinking about you and FX :)

smille - love! so, so, so over the moon for you!!! can't wait to hear how your appt goes and wishing you a H & H 9 months!! :hugs::hugs:

trixie - glad you were able to find positives in your little break from ttc and glad that your DH is on the mend. hopefully next month you guys are back to babymaking! :baby::hugs:

blab - so glad your talk with SO went well :) I think a baby is in your very near future. Subtract the condoms and it's definitely happening! :haha:

squirrel - I'm so sorry about this BFN especially. Having to take a month off just makes it feel like forever and hitting the year mark also makes it feel extra tough. We can hit that anniversary together :hugs: I hope it is good and healing for you to take a break and have a month off, but if you are anything like me (anxiety-ridden, type A) maybe you can get some of your DHs samples and freeze them for at home insem... just a thought. Might be more complicated than it's worth but I'm prob too crazy to wait lol. Thinking of you! :hugs::hugs: 

camp! hi <3 super early to find the baby! looking forward to your next scan so you can share the pic of that already super-cutie! 

jgo - glad all is well and it's always nice to see you check in on us. can't wait for a pic of your little one as well! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8322.PNG
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Smille24

Bee- your chart looks amazing. Maybe it's just a shy bfp. My temps stayed steady for days and shot up so there's hope! I'm so happy your cycles are evening out, probably the acupuncture!


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> Drum- you have a great plan. Opks are stressful and you don't need that. Every other day is the perfect plan. :dust:.
> 
> Campn- did you have ms with your son?

Love seeing your ticker! Yeah I did! But his started a little later than this time. 

Thank you all you wonderful ladies. I hope it was just too early and that baby is all nice and snuggle in a corner there :) 

Bee- Your chart never looked better! Maybe didn't work out this cycle but you definitely have everything going for you! When do you see your OB? Any news about your echo?


----------



## Hiker1

beemeck said:


> hi girls :hugs:
> 
> proper response time!
> 
> another BFN for me this morning. I'm so shocked, really. temp was exactly the same as yesterday. first time ever that my 14dpo isn't BELOW coverline let alone way up high.... just trying to be glad that I really did fix my cycle (at least for this cycle). I got to a perfect O on day 14, 14 day luteal phase with no spotting, 28 day cycle. This way I can go to my appt next week saying, look - everything is perfect so figure out why there is no baby please!

Darn!!! Was so hoping to get some good news from you this morning. BUT keep your hopes up - In that book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" she says you could possibly not get a BFP until day 18. Especially with your crazy cycles...so you are definitely not out. Maybe hold off until Saturday (day 18?) . I really hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

thanks girls! <3

Smille - yes! I'm totally attributing it to the acupuncture. and LOVE that ticker for sure! 

lauren - yes I loved that book and keep having that in the back of my mind lol. I guess it's prob not the same for each pregnancy but I keep thinking how I already had a bfp by now with my last one. Either way, of course I am still holding on to hope somehow lol. Trying to prepare myself for a very unexpected AF (not only do I not have spotting but also no cramps....) but at the same time I'm hoping for a crazy, miracle story :shrug:


----------



## gina236

Bee so glad things are going as they should for you! I still think there was a line yesterday. I think you will be getting a bfp this month! 

I am just as confused as ever. My temp shot up this morning like after O. But I did take ovulation tests over the weekend just to be sure and they were definitely negative so maybe my progesterone had a jump? Idk. I have an appointment for an ultrasound tomorrow so I will find out then. FX for that shy bfp coming your way ;)


----------



## jGo_18

bee - i'm still holding out hope girl... i swear i still see something and i don't typically have a line eye!

smille - your ticker and your new pic just made my morning! i am SOOO HAPPY for you!! I just knew it would happen for you and i'm so glad i got to see it!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- miracles do happen. I cannot stress that enough. You are going to get a bfp some way somehow. I'm so happy you are seeing results with the acupuncture. 

Campn- It was probably too early. I know it's hard, but don't worry. I feel like I'm going to be just as sick with this one as I was with my dd. I'm really struggling with not announcing it to the world lol.

Gina- good luck at your appointment tomorrow. Fxd for great news.

I am very excited for my dh to come home and see the tests. He said until the line is darker and he sees the words "pregnant " he wont believe it....men :dohh:.


----------



## campn

Smille- I know that feeling! First few days I wanted to tell everyone I know :p but I only told you guys and a few friends and you celebrated with me and that meant the world to me!

I was hoping to skip MS this time too as I had it pretty much the entire pregnancy with DS. The funny thing is I threw up after eating chickfila, and I threw up for the first time with DS after eating chickfila too! Maybe something about that peanut oil they cook with!? I don't know. I'll gladly go through MS everyday if it means a healthy baby.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I know that feeling! First few days I wanted to tell everyone I know :p but I only told you guys and a few friends and you celebrated with me and that meant the world to me!
> 
> I was hoping to skip MS this time too as I had it pretty much the entire pregnancy with DS. The funny thing is I threw up after eating chickfila, and I threw up for the first time with DS after eating chickfila too! Maybe something about that peanut oil they cook with!? I don't know. I'll gladly go through MS everyday if it means a healthy baby.

Me too! My dh says he's happy I'm sick bc it's a good sign. 

I'mso happy we got to celebrate with you! I am do happy and excited for you.

My mom really wants to know. She knows about our struggle and was so helpful when I needed her to get my dd on the bus so I could go see the dr. She was there every step of the way but my dh doesn't want me to tell her. He said to just say it didn't work, but that will crush her.

Edit: I told her, she deserves to know. She better keep it secret although she's very excited.


----------



## Smille24

My beta came back at 52! I go back on Thurs.


----------



## campn

Smile- why doesn't he want you to tell her? I mean she'll find out eventually. Does your DH believe it now!?

52 is amazing!!! I'm so glad you got your miracle hun. Now you should really go to that nurse and tell her to be kinder to the next couple!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smile- why doesn't he want you to tell her? I mean she'll find out eventually. Does your DH believe it now!?
> 
> 52 is amazing!!! I'm so glad you got your miracle hun. Now you should really go to that nurse and tell her to be kinder to the next couple!

Idk...I texted him but no response. He's not an emotional person, so it's getting to me. 

I am going to say something when I go there again. She needs to stop giving people false hope.


----------



## Trr

Smille- I haven't said congrats yet! So congrats...

Update for me-6dpo. Every month I feel pregnant and this one is exactly the same. Ugh so I will test early again. Just like every month.


----------



## ciz

Bee - something is catching my eye on that test?! Fx for you xx

Smille - fab news hun big congrats xx


----------



## ciz

Trr said:


> Smille- I haven't said congrats yet! So congrats...
> 
> Update for me-6dpo. Every month I feel pregnant and this one is exactly the same. Ugh so I will test early again. Just like every month.

Lots of luck for you hun xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: 52 is a great number! Congrats.

Bee: sorry for the BFN :hugs: and your temps do look amazing, but that must make it doubly disappointing to see that BFN :( I really hope your upcoming appointments can shed light on what's going on or better yet, you really are pregnant and it's taking a little longer to show on tests. You're right about this month being extra painful. I feel really annoyed about having to take next cycle off. I looked at freezing his sperm and home insemination, but you need proper kit to freeze and keep sperm as it needs to be done in a certain way and kept a certain temperature (that freezers can't get to). I am looking forward to not charting, not being obsessed, though I would rather not have to take the time off. I am happy for him being on tour, but I would have been happier if he'd left me with a little bean to look after &#55357;&#56874; He has his sperm analysis later this week and I'm going to call tomorrow to see if my blood work is back. At the moment I kind of *know* something isn't right with one (or both) of us... As really... With how easily the last two came along, it doesn't make sense that it's now so hard. I know I've had two and that means I should have a third, but I just don't understand what's happened to be making this journey such a struggle when we were so lucky the last times. Maybe it was too lucky with Isla and I deserve for it to be hard, I don't know... 

I had a question the doctor dismissed really readily at my appointment in Dec. Do you think a low oddly angled cervix might be hindering us conceiving? As in my cervix is super low and on the side of the wall at a funny angle. I don't remember it being this low, but it's always been on the left side. I think since having Isla it's sunk even lower. I wonder if maybe not enough sperm are getting in... Any thoughts? :flower:


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - please don't think for a second that you would "deserve" this! It hurts my heart to hear you say that. that would never be true for anyone, really. But I know how down I get at the end of each failed cycle so I also know exactly where your mindset is right now. It's so hard to stay positive month after month...and now all of a sudden it's just about a year. sigh. I'm surprised your bloods are taking so long. I am so impatient about that kind of stuff 

which btw camp to answer your question, I have not heard back about the echo yet...!

I'm sorry that at home insem would be so complicated - who knew? I guess it makes sense though since regular conception is basically impossible - or at least def feels like that at this point!

I felt almost immediately that something was wrong. Maybe it's women's intuition. My periods regulated immediately (29 days after my D and C) and charting has always proved relatively normal results besides some end of the cycle spotting etc, but I'm telling you. I just KNEW that this was going to be a long road and I don't know how. I surely didn't have any real indication of it then. 

I go back and forth all the time - do I want something to be wrong so that we can take steps to fix it? or do I want everything to be "perfectly fine" but now no one knows how to help? It's such a catch 22 and I'm soooo anxious for my appt next week. It can't come soon enough. 

Hope you get your results back soon and I'm glad your DH is getting in for his SA before leaving. keeping fingers crossed for perfect results OR something easily fixable :hugs:

I was JUST reading up about CP because with all my mixed signals I checked mine today. Since I don't normally check, it was perfect because it was totally non-biased without knowing what I was looking (hoping) for. Anyway, it my reading there was just an intro on the cervix and how to feel for it and it specifically was mentioning that a lot of women have angled, tilted, or heavily to one side cervix. It said it was perfectly normal, but that's all I can say about that. Maybe next week when my cervix gets examined I'll have more answers! 

:hugs:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- You don't deserve this, no body deserves this. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! But I know what you mean, I felt guilty for getting pregnant with DS so fast and thought why do I get to and so many other ladies don't? But we all struggle with different things and different tests. I know I KNOW you'll get pregnant again, something maybe off but the chances of fixing it is probably really really high since you've had 2 beautiful healthy babies. Secondary inferltility is easier to fix than primary infertility. 

I guess your cervix position could make it a challenge for the little guys to make it there but since it's always been kinda this way I wouldn't think it's a big problem for you. 

The good thing about these threads that eventually everyone ends up getting a BFP! Maybe long and stressful TTC journey makes an easy smooth sailing pregnancy!? Life has got its balance!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- you don't deserve this. No one deserves to struggle to conceive. Whether you have multiple children or not, it doesn't make a difference. I know how you are feeling though. My dd was easily conceived so I wasn't expecting a 2.5yr struggle. Sometimes our hormones change, but it's fixable. If the SA comes back abnormal, there's ways to conceive. You will get a bfp hun, science is advanced and there's multiple avenues to travel down. :hugs:.

Trr- fxd for you this cycle. :dust:


----------



## squirrel.

You ladies are so lovely :hugs: thank you for your kinds words. They make the world of difference.


----------



## blablamana

Smille: It makes me so happy to see your ticker and profile picture! Also, congrats on the HCG, seems like a good number to start with :) 

Squirrel: Don't worry, you don't deserve struggling to conceive, but you do deserve everything good and more! You'll have your 3rd, don't worry. 

Afm: Last night I was suddenly cramping like crazy. I normally have bad cramps for AF, but this was cd9. Af has been gone for a week. It was worse than I ever had before, I felt it down to my knees! And not even truly cramping because it was a constant stabbing pain. My back was also killing me. I went to bed at 9pm and when I woke up this morning, it was luckily gone, but had a little bit of pink cm. :nope: I don't know what's going on. My temp has gone a lot lower these past two days. At first, it stayed at 37.6 after AF, so the same temperature when I found out I was pregnant. Yesterday it dropped to 36.6 (a whole degree!) and was the same this morning. Even though this is a more normal temperature for me than 37.6, I'm not sure what to think right now. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll even ovulate this month. :shrug:
What if there is something wrong with me and I'll never be able to have a baby?:cry:


----------



## campn

Blabla- I really think everything is okay with you! Your cycles are just going to be a little weird after a miscarriage. It still needs time to sort it self out and all these contractions was probably the last attempt to empty out your uterus maybe? You might just end up ovulating a little later and your temps are probably not going to be reliable now. 

I know it's so hard but you'll ovulate and get pregnant again once this weird phase come to an end. <3


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Smille, congratulations. Seeing your ticker has made me so happy!


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: :hugs: try not to worry (easier said than done I know). After a miscarriage your cycle can be a bit irregular. I'm sure you'll ovulate, but it may just be a bit later than normal. 


So I got my blood test results over the phone and the receptionist said they were all normal. I was very surprised and asked for a copy, but I have to have a telephone consultation with a doctor on Friday and then ask for them. Weird you don't just get sent them! Good to speak to a doctor though, I want to specifically ask what my progesterone level was. Sounds cynical of me, but I don't actually believe it :haha: 

Temp plummeted this morning, expecting AF tomorrow. Feeling less sad about it now and even though this may seem ridiculous, a part of me is wondering if maybe after all this, we have some kind of fertility treatment, then maybe I will have a chance of getting my long-sought after twins :haha: I know people will frown on me wanting them so badly (with the increased risk), but I am trying to find the silver lining in what has been a troubling journey.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- getting help is a blessing in disguise. Yes, it sucks to have to seek help, but they are in control and all you have to do is follow their directions. All of the tests they do really help to see what's going on with your bodies.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I barely ever get to see my records. Here unless you ask and annoy them to the moon and back they won't give them to you. 

I'm glad you're not feeling too sad anymore, there's nothing wrong at all with trying fertility treatments! 2 of my 3 siblings needed surgeries in order to conceive, and they had pretty bad situations really. I hope you get your precious twins! Would love to see that bump :D

AFM: I got my first beta and it was 16,000 and the nurse said that was high so it's a good thing! Getting the second beta results tomorrow so I'm just hoping and praying that it's good news.


----------



## blablamana

Wow how high, no wonder you are already struggling with ms! I can't imagine that tomorrow would be bad news as it is already so high. Can't imagine they wouldn't keep going up up up :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

That's great news campn! Yay for high betas! 

Smile- your betas are good too! Hoping for doubling when you go back in. 

Gina- how are you doing? Did you make it to a doctors appointment yet? I can't remember.

Squirrel- don't be down it will be ok. Even if you need help getting pregnant thia time around im sure it will work out. There are very few couples who actually end up never conceiving from what I have read..

Afm- AF is leaving the building. Just some light spotting yesterday and so far nothing today... Temp is nice and low and so far not really jumping around much which is a good sign I think lol


----------



## gina236

Hi texas, yes I have an appointment for tonight at 5. I should be getting an ultrasound. So incredibly nervous about it but at least I will have answers. That's good your temps are staying steady. My pre O temps are always all over the place lol. Makes it hard to get an accurate coverline. FX your body behaves again this cycle!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!! 

loving all the betas - keep 'em coming! :happydance::happydance:

squirrel - so sorry AF is arriving. Hoping you check in with us every now and then while your DH is on tour so we won't miss you too much! :hugs:

texas - it's crazy how a few days difference in a cycle puts us way off now lol :haha: I'm just getting AF and you'll be finishing yours and getting ready to BD! really just thinking that good things are on the horizon for you since last cycle really went perfectly. I'm pretty sure they say only to worry about LP if it's 10 days or less...

drum - how did I forget you in my last post?! ahhh I'm awful :dohh: how is this cycle going with the clomid? good luck on keeping the BDing going - can you believe that that is my hardest part about ttc? :haha: not temping, not opks....too much BD! :sleep:

So I *guess* AF is starting today. Boy, is she being timid. But I would consider it a little more than spotting and my LP is 14 days anyway so we will just say it's a slow start. Prob because my temps ONLY dropped this morning. I'm not as devastated as I thought I would be. I usually don't test but I'm glad I did this month - seeing my chart looking so perfect then getting AF would have killed me. The BFNs were nice buffers. Also, I prob would have convinced myself that I had a chemical - which would have been heartbreaking AND medically inaccurate in recounting my story of not getting pregnant since losing the baby. I think the appt is helping me to not feel SO down. I keep telling myself - help is on the way. So let's hope it is....


----------



## gina236

Well scratch what I just said. Won't be getting any answers tonight. They canceled my appointment.


----------



## campn

Bee- When is your appointment!? I hope it provides lots of comfort and help for you and you figure this thing out! I'm glad you had such a great cycle though. 

Love the new avatar!


----------



## beemeck

gina - why did they cancel?? when is the rescheduled appt?

camp - thanks! My appt is a week from tomorrow. the 4th.


----------



## gina236

No reschedule. I originally made the appointment through a different location and when they looked at the paperwork they said if I had any worries to go to the ER that they won't do anything for me.


----------



## TexasRider

Bee im the same way we start off really good with the every other day but it gets hard to keep up the pace lol. I hope everything goes well this cycle too. I'm kind of stressed at the moment due to some financial stuff. Basically my husband needs a newer vehicle and idk if we can afford one. Our house needs some foundation work and the last appraisal wasn't good. Only $80k and we owe $51k so that doesn't give us enough to fix the foundation and renovate with the equity that we can borrow. I may need a second mortgage or a refinance. Ugh 

Gina- im sorry they canceled it. So are you supposed to call an OBgyn for an appointment at 8 weeks or what? That's crazy


----------



## gina236

I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

gina236 said:


> I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now.

I would book a private scan Gina. At least you'll have an idea of what is going on in there. :hugs: xx


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I am very sorry about af :hugs:. I am glad you are doing ok. The fact that your cycle evened out is a great sign and soon you'll have a bfp!

Campn- wow that's high! I read somewhere that girls usually give high betas.

Gina- I'd call around to see what you can do. I can't believe they cancelled your appt. You need answers!


----------



## gina236

I don't know where or how to do that honestly. I booked this through planned parenthood as they do things without referrals or insurance and on Monday had no problem doing it. Today they tell me no that they won't even check anything. I switch insurance plans on Monday so I might just wait until then. Ugh. I just want a clear answer. I hate being in limbo.


----------



## Hiker1

beemeck said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> loving all the betas - keep 'em coming! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> squirrel - so sorry AF is arriving. Hoping you check in with us every now and then while your DH is on tour so we won't miss you too much! :hugs:
> 
> texas - it's crazy how a few days difference in a cycle puts us way off now lol :haha: I'm just getting AF and you'll be finishing yours and getting ready to BD! really just thinking that good things are on the horizon for you since last cycle really went perfectly. I'm pretty sure they say only to worry about LP if it's 10 days or less...
> 
> drum - how did I forget you in my last post?! ahhh I'm awful :dohh: how is this cycle going with the clomid? good luck on keeping the BDing going - can you believe that that is my hardest part about ttc? :haha: not temping, not opks....too much BD! :sleep:
> 
> So I *guess* AF is starting today. Boy, is she being timid. But I would consider it a little more than spotting and my LP is 14 days anyway so we will just say it's a slow start. Prob because my temps ONLY dropped this morning. I'm not as devastated as I thought I would be. I usually don't test but I'm glad I did this month - seeing my chart looking so perfect then getting AF would have killed me. The BFNs were nice buffers. Also, I prob would have convinced myself that I had a chemical - which would have been heartbreaking AND medically inaccurate in recounting my story of not getting pregnant since losing the baby. I think the appt is helping me to not feel SO down. I keep telling myself - help is on the way. So let's hope it is....

Help is definitely on the way :) I'm so sorry to hear that AF has come for you, Bee. :( Sometimes the temp drop can be so sudden. I temped for about a year, and like you, there were several months that all temps were rising, then bam, dropped suddenly and AF showed that day or the next. Glad you had some buffers and didn't have your hopes up too, too high. Your appointment is next week, right? Just breathe, and realize that going forward, there will be a plan and the doctors will take charge. :hugs: to you today. I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## CarlyP

Can I join you all please? I really could do with some luck!

I'm about to start cycle #25 (started spotting today) 

I went to see a gynecologist in Dec, he wanted to prescribe me clomid but because my bmi is too high he couldn't, so I need to lose about 3 stone to be in the weight range, which I can do as I lost 3.5 stone last year, I just managed to put it all back on! But we are still TTC so hoping I won't need it anyway.


----------



## campn

Gina- Just google private scans and you should find something. They don't need insurance or referrals just make an appointment online. I had one with my son at 15 weeks for about $80. Sorry you're in limbo! We're often in limbo with TTC or pregnancy really.


----------



## gina236

All I can find is either places in the UK (I'm in the US) or places that say you have to already be working with a provider. I'm gonna keep looking but have no idea what to do at this point..


----------



## campn

Gina- Maybe just go to the ER? They have to take you in and do whatever tests/scans they think are necessary. I went in when I was spotting red blood with DS and it took about 5 hours but it wasn't horrible. Maybe just wait until Monday until your insurance is covering you as long as no spotting, cramping or back pain present. 

Also look into free clinics, although you might have to wait for an appointment too.

I know the waiting is really the hardest part cause your mind will play all kinds of tricks on you, but you can only control and do so much Gina <3 Fx everything will be okay. We just have shy babies!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow, amazing hCG levels campn! Hope you get to see your little bean soon and the nausea doesn't take too much toll on you.

Gina: sorry to hear they cancelled your appointment :hugs: I hope you manage to find somewhere soon to have a scan and get some reassurance. Have you tested recently?

Bee: sorry AF got you. She got me too today! I'm really glad to hear you're not feeling too down and that your appointment is keeping you optimistic. I hope it goes well and they can do a quick fix (if necessary) to get you on your way to your BFP!


So AF got me today (and with a vengeance! Ouch!). I am tucking my thermometer in a drawer hidden away, putting my OPKs somewhere away from the bathroom and saying goodbye to BnB for a while. I have to separate myself from this place (much as I love it and you ladies) because if I can't even try next cycle it'll kill me :haha: I will try to check on every now and then and can't wait to see some scan pictures and some new BFPs next month! Hope you all have a happy February and see you properly again in March :wave:


----------



## Smille24

We'll miss you squirrel :hugs:.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- That picture is just beautiful and we'll miss you and we'll think of you and send you our best wishes everyday. This journey is hard and frustrating and you deserve a breather. Enjoy your beautiful kids and your new job! <3 lots of love! Hope to see you here soon!


----------



## blablamana

WOW squirrel, what campn says; holy smokes that picture is gorgeous.

Lots of love for you and we'll see you when you are ready:hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Oooo my temp shot up again and I bought OPKs today just to check and BAM immediately positive :haha: This doesn't necessarily mean that I'm ovulating of course, but I'm still happy that SO and I successfully BD'd every day since Sunday :spermy:

And today is SO's 30th birthday and I was up till 3 am to blow up balloons and make cupcakes and put his presents on the table! Then, I woke up at 7 AM to quickly light the birthday candles on the cupcakes and quickly write a sweet letter before he woke up for work. He was so happy! So tonight will also be :sex: hehehe 
It also turned out that the cause of his Delayed Ejaculation was... the condoms. Since we stopped using them, he comes within 5 minutes :haha: 

I'm happy! Even though I know that I'll probably not be pregnant this cycle. :flower:

How is everybody doing today?

EDIT: CAMPN! I just saw in the other thread that they classified you as 'threatened abortion'. Don't worry, you know how high your numbers were! I think it is indeed due to not yet seeing anything. Try not to worry love, you have MS, your HCG is massive. They just haven't updated it yet. :hugs:


----------



## Trr

Hello everyone! 

Squirrel- sad to see you go but I would feel the same way when it comes to following along. It would drive me nuts. See you again soon though. 

Blabla- hope you have a great day celebrating SO's birthday. 

Gina- so sorry you are having problems with getting an ultrasound. I wish I could give some advice but I know nothing about how the us system works. 

Bee- so sorry that the witch showed for you. I hope that you will get everything you need with your upcoming tests and investigation. Hoping you get answers soon. 

Campn- still so happy you got your BFP. Saw your update on the other thread. It could be too early still. Maybe they are just being cautious because they don't want to give you false hope and tell you everything is great and then tell you something is wrong. My fingers are extra crossed for you in hopes that everything is okay. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, updating from my phone.

AFM- 8dpo. Took 2 days off temping and went up to the family cabin in northern Canada. Wishing I didn't because my temp is the highest it has ever been and I have no reason as to why because I did everything accurately. I have gas pain today which I might have mistaken for cramps yesterday. 

might test tomorrow. AF is due Wednesday.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn :hugs: I agree with Blah, those numbers are too amazing. If you do need to talk, feel free to PM.

Bees no worries hun lol. I am sorry AF got you, hopefully your cycles are improving and with your appointment everything will be taken care of. Clomid is not too bad. Cramping is still there but nothing too bad. We haven't really told anyone about TTC and hubby is freaking out about everyone mentioning twins around us lol. Very amusing.

Blah awesome coverage, if you missed today and DTD tomorrow it would be a perfect SMEP. Have a good day with SO!

Trr I didn't realize you were so close to testing. Temp is excitng. GL and Babydust your way


----------



## beemeck

Camp - not sure what is going on but I am massively thinking about you ! Sending all my positive vibes your way <3 

Trr - loving that all time high temp ! Really, really hoping you get the test result you want and we all want for you ! 

Blah - hurray for ovulating ! Or being about to lol. This cycle might be a little funky after the loss but that's to be expected. So cute about your oh bday :) and kudus to lots of bding ! I guess it helps a little when it's quicker ;)

Drum- glad all is well. I'm waiting for our next set of twins on here after wannab lol. Good luck to you as always ! 

Busy day again today. Checking in from coffee shop lol. Nothing new here just chugging along with my stalker AF.....


----------



## Smille24

Campn- lots of :hugs:. It is still early to see anything but your numbers are amazing. You are in my thoughts hun.

Trr- your temps being high is a great thing. Fxd you see a bfp this cycle. Remember, tomorrow is still early so you have time.

Drum- things get better after time with the clomid. I hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:. It's funny your dh is freaking out about twins lol, but anything is possible. 

Bee- hopefully your stalker will be gone soon. Are you doing acupuncture again this cycle? 

I am really praying for all of you ladies. You all deserve to get your bfps and have a happy ending. You are the sweetest group of ladies and I am so grateful to have had your support. 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## beemeck

Aw smille you're so sweet <3. I know we all will in time. Acupuncture is tomorrow ! I'm totally hooked now. I'm doing so many more healthy things for myself now I can't say for sure which ones are giving the best result so I'm keeping with all of them. The only good thing to come out of this long journey is how healthy and in tune with my body I am now. Still really non existent cramps with the exception of every now and then for a few min so I can't risk going back to wrapped up in the fetal position all day!


----------



## campn

Blabla- That's so awesome you got a positive so fast! Yay for being super fertile! Happy birthday to your SO, so sweet how you prepared for his birthday :)

Trr- When are you testing!? Sending baby dust your way!! Hope you get your BFP this time

Bee- Hope your appointment goes great, I think it's really helping you since your chart was just perfect this month. Hopefully AF isn't too awful.

Smille and drum- thank you so much ladies. I appreciate all the love and the good vibes! 

So to update everyone my first beta was 16,674 and 48 hours later it was 23,604 so it didn't really double but once hCG gets this high I think it takes longer to double so it could go both ways.

My doctor pushed forward my ultrasound and wants me to go tomorrow instead of Wednesday. I've no idea why or what she thinks but I'm not getting my hopes up, I know this is sad to say but I'm just preparing myself for the worst news tomorrow.


----------



## blablamana

Well he didn't want to have sex with me, he 'was not in the mood'. So never mind, not pregnant this month. Or any for that matter. 

I just ruined his birthday by crying.


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> Well he didn't want to have sex with me, he 'was not in the mood'. So never mind, not pregnant this month. Or any for that matter.
> 
> I just ruined his birthday by crying.

Big hug to you hun! My DH wasn't always in the mood after trying for a few months it just became less fun for him so it's understandable, that's why here we joke about pulling out our best porn star acts! Usually involved "the kinky" things. 

Don't cry <3 just try to get it very impossible to say no. ;) I hope you're getting my hints girl!


----------



## ciz

Blabl please don't worry its sounds like you guys done a lot off bding lately so they will be waiting for your egg. Hey look at me ov'd 2 to 3 days after our last bedroom visit turned out with a surprise bfp =) have everything crossed. And I've been there many atime were the oh 'wasn't in the mood' it really peed me off but I took it quite personal sometimes. 

P.s you haven't ruined his bday..he sounds like a lucky guy to have all that thought gone into it this morning =)


----------



## campn

Yep completely agree with Ciz, you didn't ruin his birthday hun, you completely made his birthday! He's very lucky to have you :)


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Blabla- That's so awesome you got a positive so fast! Yay for being super fertile! Happy birthday to your SO, so sweet how you prepared for his birthday :)
> 
> Trr- When are you testing!? Sending baby dust your way!! Hope you get your BFP this time
> 
> Bee- Hope your appointment goes great, I think it's really helping you since your chart was just perfect this month. Hopefully AF isn't too awful.
> 
> Smille and drum- thank you so much ladies. I appreciate all the love and the good vibes!
> 
> So to update everyone my first beta was 16,674 and 48 hours later it was 23,604 so it didn't really double but once hCG gets this high I think it takes longer to double so it could go both ways.
> 
> My doctor pushed forward my ultrasound and wants me to go tomorrow instead of Wednesday. I've no idea why or what she thinks but I'm not getting my hopes up, I know this is sad to say but I'm just preparing myself for the worst news tomorrow.

Once your hcg gets past a certain level it takes 90 something hrs to double so that is completely normal. Good luck at your scan tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## campn

Smille- Thank you hun. I was counting down the days and happy I'm just a day further into it without bleeding or cramping so this came so suddenly. Really hope we see a baby tomorrow.


----------



## blablamana

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

We talked about it, I just kinda freaked last night as I really really wanted it to happen on his birthday or something. 
He wasn't angry, he just really didn't get it. 

I hope I did not ruin his birthday, I also took him for an expensive (my poor bank account) 5 course dinner so it better not be ruined by that ;) He is a bit quiet though, today. 

Campn: I'm sure you'll see a baby, don't worry!


----------



## Trr

Campn- crossing my fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes for you.


----------



## Trr

Tested today. Bfn. I suspected such. So waiting for something to happen. No real symptoms over here. I'll continue to POAS until the witch comes. Blah.

My next O date should be Feb 15 which i have off because it's a holiday here (family day) so I'll be testing again in February.


----------



## TexasRider

Still hanging out ladies... Cd 7 now and my monitor is asking for sticks. Should be gearing up to O by the end of next week. Although I'm a little scared to actively TTC at the moment. My husband bought a new to him truck and we now have a $450 truck payment I crunched the numbers and we can afford it but I'm not sure how a new baby would factor into the new budget lol. Im not giving up just a little cautious...


----------



## beemeck

hi girls :) 

blab - sorry that you had a rough night last night! I do find that this TTC journey has made me a way more emotional person and sometimes a little crazy! I have totally lost it when roadblocks come up during prime O time. It's like you get ONE shot every 30 days give or take and I always feel like I just CANNOT afford to miss it. so stressful. 

squirrel - thanks for leaving us with such a beautiful pic to look at in your absence! :kiss: 

camp - so many positive vibes your way! what time is your scan? at least they are being very proactive and not leaving you hanging wondering what's going on. please update us the good news asap! :winkwink:

trr - I always look ahead at my O dates too :haha: my friends bachelorette party is out of town in June and I've already looked ahead to see if I might be O'ing around that time... :wacko: of course hoping you get that BFP instead!


----------



## Trr

Bee- I have so much upcoming this spring/ summer (weddings and bachelorettes) and I know that I should be pregnant for all of it. If not, I'm going to have a major bitch fit. 

I have faith that I will be pregnant soon. I just never feel like it's going to be the cycle that I'm on. 

My best friend and I made a pact to get preggers at the same time. She is 37 weeks today. Love her to death but it's hard to not be a little jealous. Just having a bad day today I guess. I'll blame it on hormones.


----------



## beemeck

I guess I kind of feel like that too - or least felt like that. I always look to events in the future and think, oh I'll def be pregnant then. I think just recently it changed - prob the combo of the year anniversary approaching and that my situation has a number of complications. So now I am looking ahead to our busy year thinking, I might be O'ing then - yikes!

I also have decided to avoid travel in the first trimester or at least the first couple of weeks. I started bleeding with my last complicated pregnancy just DAYS after returning from Europe. It was another week until I hemorrhaged and if I hadn't been in hospital when I did... things might have gotten REALLY bad. So if I were not even in my home city and something like that happened - I can't even think about it. 

of course the chance of that happening every again is slim, and I'll try to be super optimistic for my next pregnancy, we prob just won't take that chance. so it def complicates things as we have lots of weddings/travel/events and such. oh well, what can you do? :shrug:

We are supposed to go to phoenix next month the exact week of O. I'm still debating it. We will be staying in my brothers house so will have our own room, but I just don't know. I mean BD is kinda messy and I don't know that I would appreciate someone going to town in one of our spare bedrooms :blush::haha:

it's crazy how consuming this journey is!

Sorry you are feeling down. It's so natural to feel like that with your friend so far along now. My 2 cousins and I were all 3 weeks apart, with me being last. It was SO hard to see both of their babies come last month without mine on the way. I think my saving grace has been the fact that I DID get pregnant on our first try so I can never muster up too much jealousy or negative thoughts on the ones who are always pregnant or pregnant easily....bc once upon a time that was me. sending you positive vibes too and hoping you can find a little peace :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I have everything crossed for you. 

Blabla- ttc really took a toll sometimes on our marriage. Sometimes when it was go time, he'd pretty much flake out or complain the entire time...total turn off. I think it's normal though because you're both under a great deal of stress and stress for men affects their ability to perform. 

Trr- I'm really sorry you're feeling down. It's hard to see other women get pregnant so easily while we struggle. I hope this is your month :hugs:.

Bee- if it's that time, I'd try. Just throw a towel underneath you lol. Hopefully you'll already be preggers!

I got my betas and they're 362! I feel better. My bil is getting married in AL this summer and we have no choice but to fly. I have never been on a plane so I'm nervous and this just makes it worse.


----------



## campn

Updating you ladies from the car, just had my scan and now waiting in the car as DH picks up some food. We saw the baby and saw the little heartbeat flutter! The doctor was very optimistic and reassuring and we are so relieved and grateful. Hopefully from now on it'll be less scary! 

Thank you for thinking of me, sending me good vibes and comforting me! I'm so blessed and lucky to know each one of you!


----------



## Trr

Campn- I have literally been checking every half hour today to get an update. I'm so happy that you saw a heart beat today. Very relieved for you.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is utterly fabulous news Campn. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Omg campn that's awesome news!!!! I am so glad you saw the heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Eeeek campn that is so awesome :happydance:
Congrats on the little heartbeat!

O and congrats for you too smille! Nice beta :)


----------



## campn

Awww you ladies are making me tear up! You're all so wonderful! Thank you so much! <3 

Trr- You're still so early! I'd feel just as down if one of my friends was heavily pregnant while I was still trying, but we know you can get pregnant so it's just a question of WHEN now! I hope it's so much sooner than you think! 

Bee- Definitely try desert style! ;) I'm sure they wash their beddings before and after guests visit so go all for it! Plus it won't really be all that messy since all the juices are staying in :p NO SPILLAGE! 

Smille- Those are awesome numbers! I'm still so over the moon for you! I travelled from Chicago to Miami in my second trimester and it wasn't bad at all, it was a 3 hours flight and I think yours will be even shorter. Just check with your doctor first.


----------



## beemeck

lol thanks camp :haha:

I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

not gonna lie - I didn't know what was going on at first and I was WORRIED! :wacko: I'm also a huge worrywort so I'm feeling so much better and can't wait to see your bump in a month or two!


----------



## campn

Here's the scan picture! Looks just like a blob hehe!

I've been crying for the last few days to be honest I just didn't think it'll be good news at all. My mom kept calling me yesterday and I didn't answer cause I was just in a bad mental state but now I can breathe a little bit! 

It's amazing how things can change between Monday and Friday! Those babies grow fast! Today I saw a bump poking out and DH said well that's either a baby or too much Chinese food :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hiker1

Trr said:


> Bee- I have so much upcoming this spring/ summer (weddings and bachelorettes) and I know that I should be pregnant for all of it. If not, I'm going to have a major bitch fit.
> 
> I have faith that I will be pregnant soon. I just never feel like it's going to be the cycle that I'm on.
> 
> My best friend and I made a pact to get preggers at the same time. She is 37 weeks today. Love her to death but it's hard to not be a little jealous. Just having a bad day today I guess. I'll blame it on hormones.

My friend and I had the same plan. Her baby is 2 weeks old now. :(


----------



## Trr

Hiker1 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Bee- I have so much upcoming this spring/ summer (weddings and bachelorettes) and I know that I should be pregnant for all of it. If not, I'm going to have a major bitch fit.
> 
> I have faith that I will be pregnant soon. I just never feel like it's going to be the cycle that I'm on.
> 
> My best friend and I made a pact to get preggers at the same time. She is 37 weeks today. Love her to death but it's hard to not be a little jealous. Just having a bad day today I guess. I'll blame it on hormones.
> 
> My friend and I had the same plan. Her baby is 2 weeks old now. :(Click to expand...

It's hard. I know it will happen and I always thought of myself as a very patient person and all that went out the window when I started TTC.


----------



## blablamana

Aww campn such a cute little blob! 

And let's just keep it at baby bump (while you eat more Chinese food ;) )


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I love the blob!


----------



## blablamana

We didn't dtd yesterday either, so I'm out :( 
Then again, I didn't really expect to have a chance this month anyway. I'm just now very pessimistic about the other months as well.


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> We didn't dtd yesterday either, so I'm out :(
> Then again, I didn't really expect to have a chance this month anyway. I'm just now very pessimistic about the other months as well.

You got a few BD sessions few days ago right?? Hopefully one strong sperm caught tat egg! Every new month is a completely new chance so stay optimistic. You've been pregnant once so it'll happen again hun!

Thank you ladies so so much for all the support. I'm so glad we all get to go through this together. Very soon every one here will be pregnant and this will be a pregnancy thread!


----------



## Smille24

Trr- that looks like a nice drop and it's rising. Lots of :dust:.


----------



## Trr

Thanks smille! My fingers are crossed. If I look at my previous charts, tomorrow will be either the day it starts to drop or if I'm pregnant it will rise or stay the same hopefully. I'll decide tomorrow if I'm gonna POAS based on that because I didn't today.


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Thanks smille! My fingers are crossed. If I look at my previous charts, tomorrow will be either the day it starts to drop or if I'm pregnant it will rise or stay the same hopefully. I'll decide tomorrow if I'm gonna POAS based on that because I didn't today.

I see a nice rise! I have everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## campn

Pretty sweet rise after a dip Trr! Hope this is your month!!


----------



## TexasRider

Good luck TRR- I hope this is it for you!

Afm- im waiting to O. At least my temp has generally been pretty low. The odder high temp 4 days ago was due to my daughter waking up in the middle of the night and me not getting 3 solid hours of sleep in between then and waking up. I'm hoping to O late this week and we will be trying as much as we can... Fingers crossed... Although I am still nervous about the $$ situation it's like my husband said. If we wait till we can afford more kids we will never afford more kids... So we will make it work whenever it happens...


----------



## Trr

You ladies are great. Waking up to these messages is just what I needed. 

Tested with a BFN today but I'm hanging on to hope still.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello, new here. Hope it's ok to tag along. I am 2dpo in the first cycle that i think we might actually have a chance at :bfp: really hoping as this is my first official TWW... DH scheduled a spa weekend for us to help occupy our minds while we wait... Fingers Crossed... so nervous....


----------



## blablamana

Welcome mommyhopeful! Spa weekend sounds awesome, have fun.


It's so quiet here! Any news?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome mommyhopeful2. Xx


----------



## Trr

Um guys... I think I got my BFP. I have 2 very very faint lines on 2 different tests. I'm gonna take my one remaining FRER tomorrow for confirmation. Figure I'll have a darker line by then. I'm in shock and panic so I'm trying to chill today. Luckily I don't have work.


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Um guys... I think I got my BFP. I have 2 very very faint lines on 2 different tests. I'm gonna take my one remaining FRER tomorrow for confirmation. Figure I'll have a darker line by then. I'm in shock and panic so I'm trying to chill today. Luckily I don't have work.

Omg can you post a picture?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes! Pictures!!!!

Afm- still waiting to O monitor still on low and temp still low... It's been very stable this whole On my way! since AF. Except for the higher temp which was due to daughter waking up in the middle of the night and I didn't get 3 hours In between wake up times lol


----------



## Trr

Can barely see anything on this picture. The quality is so crap. I expect a lot of can't see any thing or I think I see something so don't even feel bad. I'll post a FRER tomorrow because I figure 13 dpo with a FRER should give me a solid answer.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## gina236

I definitely see them trr. Congrats!!


----------



## TexasRider

Honestly I see something too!!! Good luck! And you temps look good too!!


----------



## campn

OMGGGGG Trr!!! That line is so there! That dip must have been implantation!!! 

I'm so so so excited! Can't wait to see that FRER but I'm sure it'll be blaring positive!


----------



## jGo_18

i see lines too trr!! mine started out super faint like that too - but the frer showed a clear one the next day - so i think you're going to see a wonderful line tmrw!!! yay!!


----------



## Smille24

Trr I see it too hun! I knew that was an implantation dip :dance:! I bet you'll get a good line tomorrow.


----------



## beemeck

welcome mommy! It happened to me on our very first month of trying so it's totally possible! GL and keep us posted. Even after all my TWWs (I lost the one that I had conceived so easily :cry:) I still try and do a little something relaxing to treat myself. It's so necessary. :hugs:

blab - it IS so quiet here .... I think most everyone is pregnant now :haha: We are next!! :hugs:

trr - ohhhh fingers are super, super crossed. really hope this is IT!!! 

I had another low key weekend. This time with AF :wacko::haha: After my really heavy and long, drawn out AF last month (which I attributed to the acupuncture cleaning me out) this one was very light! It was really nice, but of course I panicked wondering if now my lining isn't thick enough. I know that's silly though because my periods have always been concerningly heavy so I'm sure that that the acupuncture just got everything where it should be. ready to start BDing this week once DH stops annoying me :haha:


----------



## Trr

I'm hoping so hard right now. Thanks for all the comments. Wasn't expecting you ladies to see anything based on the picture. I'm Cautious right now and I'll post that FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see a very faint line too Trr. Cheapies always show rubbish lines. That FRER tomorrow should look awesome. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## campn

Bee- I know your appointment is coming up soon so you're gonna be non stop on my mind, and in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get some very helpful information!


----------



## beemeck

thanks so much camp - you're so sweet. :hugs: It's Thurs first thing in the morning. I know I won't get answers then, just the referral. But I'm so anxious for it nonetheless.


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> thanks so much camp - you're so sweet. :hugs: It's Thurs first thing in the morning. I know I won't get answers then, just the referral. But I'm so anxious for it nonetheless.

You know as soon as I made my appointment I was pregnant by the time it came up! So you might just be one of those girls!! &#128516;


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Trr! I see the line too even though I'm on my phone, and I never see the squinters! Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's FRER!


----------



## Conundrum

I see them. Congratulations Trr cannot wait to see the frer!


----------



## trixiesmith

I see a line too trr. Fx you get a blaring bfp tomorrow.

Well ladies, after a huge argument between DH and I earlier this evening over nothing related to TTC, he has finally admitted to me that he wants to hold off on having a baby, and not like a month or two, he's talking a year or longer. I don't think I've ever felt this awful before. My heart hurts and my head hurts from thinking. I don't like this feeling and crying alone sucks.

Before I figure out how to delete my account, as I no longer have a reason to be on here, I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck - I know you'll all get your bfps soon. Thank you all so so much for your support while I was active on here, and for letting me join this thread. You have no idea how much your support and all the positive and kind words meant to me. Someday in the future I know I'll get a bfp, but with the way life is treating me lately, it won't be for a long, long time. I'll keep my fx for you all.


----------



## Trr

trixiesmith said:


> I see a line too trr. Fx you get a blaring bfp tomorrow.
> 
> Well ladies, after a huge argument between DH and I earlier this evening over nothing related to TTC, he has finally admitted to me that he wants to hold off on having a baby, and not like a month or two, he's talking a year or longer. I don't think I've ever felt this awful before. My heart hurts and my head hurts from thinking. I don't like this feeling and crying alone sucks.
> 
> Before I figure out how to delete my account, as I no longer have a reason to be on here, I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck - I know you'll all get your bfps soon. Thank you all so so much for your support while I was active on here, and for letting me join this thread. You have no idea how much your support and all the positive and kind words meant to me. Someday in the future I know I'll get a bfp, but with the way life is treating me lately, it won't be for a long, long time. I'll keep my fx for you all.

Im so sorry to hear about this. I really hope that you and DH can work through this time together. Good luck and best wishes for the future.


----------



## campn

Trix- My heart truly hurts for you, I'm so sorry your DH had a huge change of heart like that, but maybe it's just temporary as he got hurt lately and maybe just not completely clear on what he wants to do. I know you'll be back soon and you'll both be on the same page. My DH has asked me to wait too while we were ttcing and I know many of the other ladies SO also wanted to wait a bit but usually they changed their minds again. 

I really don't want you to delete your account and just wait it out, but I understand you would want some distance from anything related to TTC now. 

We'll miss you lots! Best of luck with your break hun and hopefully it'll be so short! <3 <3

This made me realize just how much I truly love you girls as it's hard to say goodbye to some of you, isn't this weird? I've really bonded with all of you.


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I am terribly sorry your dh had a change of heart. Maybe after a few months he'll change his mind. My heart breaks for you because I know how much you wanted a baby. Being on 2 different pages is so difficult and I hope you'll work something out. We will miss you! Take care hun :hugs:.


----------



## campn

Trr- Where is the test!??? No pressure!


----------



## squirrel.

Argh you guys, I can't stay away :haha: I've been snooping since I "left", but I just can't stay away! I missed chatting too much.


Trr: I see lines!!!! Amazing! Have you done the FRER yet??

Trixie: I'm so sorry to hear that your plans are being put on hold :hugs: I can't imagine how devastating it must be to be asked to wait for an indefinite amount of time. I really hope it won't be long before your husband changes his mind. Also, while I totally understand wanting to leave BnB, you could ask for your account to be suspended rather than deleted so if you ever came back, you could use your same account. We'll really miss you!!


Hope everyone is doing well! I need to see some bump pictures ladies :) 


So AF is leaving, sadly not in time for me to bd with my husband one last time before he goes away for two weeks. He's leaving this evening :( very emotional about that. I hate it when he goes away and this is the longest we've been apart since we started going out 9 years ago. We've done 10 days before a few times, but never 2 weeks!! 

He have in his semen sample yesterday and we now have to wait 2 weeks for the results. I spoke to the doctor about my levels and she reiterated they were normal for day21 (progesterone). She's booked me in for a pelvic scan to see if there's anything structural amiss. When we get the results of the SA and my scan we'll be referred to a fertility specialist. All feels a bit surreal!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'm so sorry your hubby is going away. He'll be back b4 you know it. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but going to a specialist can be such a blessing. At this point your all around exhausted from ttc so getting help is a huge relief, at least it was for us. I know that conceiving in an office isn't ideal, but being successful is the ultimate goal. I hope your tests go well and they give you a solution quickly. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## jalilma

Trr... Literally had a dream about you last night getting a bfp! Weird and kinda creepy I know. Fingers crossed


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Yay so glad to see an update from you! This forum is like drugs, I even couldn't stay away after my son was born. Sorry your hubby is going away, I also don't like when mine has to travel for work. I hope the fertility specialist has some answers for you and you get your twins!


----------



## Trr

As promised. Here is my FRER. Not as dark as I thought it would be so I'm going for bloods on Friday. Hoping for a sticky one.

Jalilma- well you were right my dear. BFP today. 

Campn- I love your enthusiasm. I wake up late. I basically get to sleep in every day now that I'm on an afternoon shift
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Trr- CONGRATS!!! A line is a line! HCG starts at different levels for everyone so don't worry! That's a better line than I started with, mine was barely pink!


----------



## campn

Here's mine for reference. It got much darker 2 days later. I tested every 2 days cause it shows a much better progression line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gina236

Congrats trr!!!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay TRR!!! That's awesome!!! Hopefully the rest of us are right behind.... We are now in the minority.... There are more people pregnant than not pregnant on this thread now...


----------



## jGo_18

yes!! Trr, i knew it would show!! Congrats lady!!!


----------



## Trr

Thanks ladies. I'm very excited but haven't told hubby yet because I want to make it a surprise after my bloods. And he is sitting right in front of me.


----------



## gina236

I don't know how you do that. I ran and told hubby right away! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Huge congrats Trr!!!!


----------



## Trr

He was seriously heart broken when I told him that I was miscarrying. He has wanted a baby for years. I just want to confirm that my levels are going up before I tell him because that's how we found out last time (levels were going down). I'm not bleeding this time which is promising. 

It will be an early Valentine's Day present for him. Just a couple more days..


----------



## campn

Woohoo for the ticker!! I love seeing everyone here get a BFP! And for those still waiting, it's gonna happen!! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats trr!!!! Mine was faint at 12dpiui but 2 days later it was much darker. How exciting :happydance:.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Trr. Xx
FX'd that the ladies still waiting see their BFP really soon. Love and baby dust. Xx


----------



## Trr

Very happy to have all your support ladies. I'm not going anywhere because I love this group so much. Not saying goodbye because I'm sticking around to root everyone on through this journey. 

Thanks for all the love, ladies.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't think anyone leaves! I love this group. You are all so supportive. Xx


----------



## campn

I joined a September babies thread but I post on here way more cause I feel like I know you all and want to continue on with all of you!


----------



## Smille24

I feel the same. I've gotten more support on this thread than anywhere else. You ladies are all wonderful and I could not have made it through this journey without you. Soon this will be a pregnancy thread!


----------



## TexasRider

Speaking as one of the non preggos I hope you are right and everyone gets pregnant!! Haha


----------



## blablamana

TexasRider said:


> Speaking as one of the non preggos I hope you are right and everyone gets pregnant!! Haha



I agree :haha:

cry:)


----------



## beemeck

lol non preggos :haha: we will be getting there soon....we have to, right? 

congrats trr!!!! woo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

loving all of the love on the thread <3 so glad everyone sticks around - I would miss you all too much. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Yes it has to be our turn soon... The odds say so... Technically if you exclude the months of October-December since I had some crazy stuff going on I've only been TTC 5 cycles. So I'm hoping it happens for us soon! On a bad note today should be a BD night for us but hubs has to go out of town for a class. Idk when he will get home but maybe I can wake up for a quickie and go back to bed... Depends on how late it is when he gets back


----------



## gina236

Bee I still haven't been added to the front page :( I've waited 9 long months to see bfp next to my name. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Come to think of it im not there either haha


----------



## Flueky88

I just wanted to say congrats to smilie, trr, and campn. I don't think I ever congratulated yet :)

So sorry to those with AF. We will get our bfp too!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr said:


> He was seriously heart broken when I told him that I was miscarrying. He has wanted a baby for years. I just want to confirm that my levels are going up before I tell him because that's how we found out last time (levels were going down). I'm not bleeding this time which is promising.
> 
> It will be an early Valentine's Day present for him. Just a couple more days..



Trr, congratulations!!


----------



## Hiker1

TexasRider said:


> Speaking as one of the non preggos I hope you are right and everyone gets pregnant!! Haha

I agree! This is a lucky thread, right?? We gotta stick around until we're all knocked up!

Trr, congrats on the lines!! I hope things continue on a good path so you can give your hubby the best Valentine's Day gift ever!!

So, hi guys, I've been lurking in the shadows a bit, but still here. I am 12 DPO (IUI) today. I am sure I could test today, but I am actually feeling anxiety about it. I should be so excited to test since this is my first month with help from a fertility doc, but I am so trying to stay calm and wait it out. I'd probably feel differently if I had temped this month and had either rising or falling temps to back up whether early testing is justified, but I didn't, so I'm just sitting around waiting (or rather just trying to live life) until AF comes or doesn't, and if it doesn't, then taking a test. The nurses said wait 14 days and test (so that would be Thursday); the doctor said he's old fashioned and just to wait and see if AF comes. I think I'll test Thursday if I don't have it by then.

Hubby's birthday is in one week. Would be a great gift I think! :)


----------



## Smille24

Good luck hiker! I hope you beat the odds you were given.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Good luck hiker! I hope you beat the odds you were given.

Thank you. That would be pretty wonderful :)


----------



## ciz

Congrats Trr! It will get darker but a line is a line hun =) 

Sending everyone lots and lots of baby dust. Xxxx


----------



## campn

Hiker- Wishing you the best and that you get a big fat positive!!


----------



## squirrel.

Hiker, I have my fingers crossed for you. I really hope you get to see your BFP in the next few days!!


----------



## campn

Bee- Waiting on your OB appointment update. I hope you got some good news! <3


----------



## Smille24

I had my first ultrasound today. All I saw was a yolk sac but they said that's what they want. I got back in 7-10 days to see the peanut.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I had my first ultrasound today. All I saw was a yolk sac but they said that's what they want. I got back in 7-10 days to see the peanut.

Sounds about right! I went at 5+6 and that's all they could see. 4 days later we had a baby and a heartbeat so you'll be fine I'm sure!


----------



## blablamana

Smille: I too think there was just nothing more to be possibly seen at this stage. Yolk sac is a great sign! :hugs:
O and wow, NICE third beta! 

I'm 7-8 dpo now. App says 7, because I had a positive opk 7 days ago. BUT that was the first OPK I took and it is more in line with my temperatures the last 10 days that I ovulated 8 days ago (went from 36.7 8 days ago to 37.4 the day after). 
So anyway, I really think I'm out already, holding out no hope. Breasts hurt, which is something I hardly had last month when I was preggo. Also a little bit of back pain already. And last night some light cramps, although SO was being a bit rough by shoving me to the ground and forcefully tickling me as he knows I hate that. :") 

He is always so rough with me, one time he caused a fracture in my ribs and bruising because he thought it was funny to let himself fall on top of me on the couch. That wouldn't be a problem, except that he is 40 kgs heavier than me. :") I don't have much cushioning. So yesterday I told him that he needs to be more careful because I think this stuff is preventing implantation and I don't want him to ruin our chances. He thought I was being an idiot, but still. I just don't want him to hurt me/hypothetical embryo, unintentional or not. 

Temp is still way above coverline of 36.7, it is in fact still 37.4. AF is due the 11th, but wouldn't be surprised if it's early. I won't be pregnant this month and I hate it. The 14th I would have been 8 weeks, so having my period then, plus it being Valentine's Day will be horrible for me. Not looking forward to it, but fully expecting it. :cry:
I'm of course very happy for all you ladies with bfps, but it does strike me as a low blow from someone above (if there is one) that there are bfp's all around right after my miscarriage :shrug: Of course that's silly, but I keep feeling like I'm being punished or something. Which makes no sense of course. :nope:


----------



## blablamana

Well. Not half an hour later and white cm with a little bit of pink/brown tint. 

Not surprised. My body is a ****.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Blabla, don't see it as punishment. The TTC road is a tough one sometimes but you will get your BFP. Keep positive. 
As I was having my MC, my SIL was falling pregnant. I didn't feel anything but happy for her. It was hard at the time but it gets easier. Xx


----------



## blablamana

teeny: thanks, I know. I'm just sad right now. Will be better and hopefully I will get my bfp soon. Although I'm skeptical.


----------



## campn

Blabla- It sounds like implantation bleeding so you shouldn't be discouraged! I agree your SO really shouldn't be this aggressive with you just because men are just designed to take more physical trauma than women are. Plus in your tww like you said you could be pregnant but don't know it yet. 

I'm sure we all felt a little bit discouraged in our wait when someone else gets a BFP and you didn't, you're a human and you can't control your feelings but I tried to remind myself that everyone struggles too and my turn will come and it did come! Your turn will come! :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Thank you sweetie! 
I hope it's implantation, because this happened last month as well, at 7 dpo. I was like wth, why now. Never came, but I was busy moving so I though it had to do with heavy lifting as SO was at work and I had to dismantle everything :") 

But I don't know, seems unlikely this time. Thanks for holding out hope for me! \

I love you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- I agree with campn, it sounds like implantation. I know you're discouraged, we've all been there. After we hit the 2yr mark of ttc my fb was filled with pregnancy announcements. It hurt, but I was happy for them. It took me awhile to accept that it wasn't our time yet and my time would come. Your time will come as well as the rest of the ladies on this thread.


----------



## blablamana

Thank you! And yes, of course I'm super happy for all of you, I've never thought otherwise. Just jealous haha


----------



## Conundrum

Blab, I think we've all been there, repeatedly. Hubby and I had a long sit down just this past week, to discuss whether or not we should continue to TTC after clomid was finished. Two friends came up pregnant since and all I saw was green, lol. It might not be immediate but you'll get there and with IB- maybe even this month. GL cannot wait to see your BFP!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. Have been missing you and your updates all week.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Blab, I think we've all been there, repeatedly. Hubby and I had a long sit down just this past week, to discuss whether or not we should continue to TTC after clomid was finished. Two friends came up pregnant since and all I saw was green, lol. It might not be immediate but you'll get there and with IB- maybe even this month. GL cannot wait to see your BFP!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing well. Have been missing you and your updates all week.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Conundrum

Smille No idea still haven't tested this month but should be in the tww. Anywhere between 4 and 11Dpo. How are you feeling Momma?


----------



## TexasRider

Hey ladies! Still hanging out... The thread was slow yesterday. Afm I got a high reading on my monitor this morning so Im hoping for a peak tmrw and ovulation soon. Which would be in line with last months O day as well!


----------



## Conundrum

Texas Fx go catch that egg! Loads of babydust


----------



## campn

Drum- That was your first clomid cycle right!? I hope this is your month hun!! 

Tex- Go catch that egg!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls - sorry don't have a lot of time :( end of winter quarter at work so I'm drowning in paperwork but wanted to update real quick about appt....

I can update quickly bc it was pretty much a bust. met with the one new doc in the practice I hadn't met bc I wanted to first available appt and it was a bad choice. She was rude and not helpful. Seemed to hint at wanting to wait til it hits a year of when the pregnancy ended which would be May. I feel like no matter what, answers should be sought out after a year without a normal/healthy pregnancy bc there could be so many issues to be problematic. 

But I pushed that especially in my case when I didn't have a normal pregnancy to begin with. I had first brought up the possible cervical scarring (to which her response was "is that your own diagnoses?") which she did say was very possible but shes not sure how to tell. She examined me as far as she could see and all looked good but she said she couldn't see inside my cervix and that an HSG would bypass that so she's not sure how do view that specific spot. 

I then threw out there that what if I have something that makes implantation in the uterus impossible and the first pregnancy was a fluke where it latched onto my cervix last minute. She also agreed that this was possible and said that she will need to consult with other doctors further since they have never dealt with a cervical pregnancy before (made the "you should play the lottery" joke like every other doctor). 

I brought my charts just in case and she rolled her eyes but looked at them. Said "theoretically" I should be getting pregnant (duh) but maybe try and have more sex. ?! I said I do every other day for best sperm quality and she kinda laughed at me and said to do every day. whatever. so no SA referral....

so she left it with - I need to consult with other doctors and I'll call you tomorrow. 

great. no idea what that means. I feel like I already know the call - give it a few more months and if by May nothing happens come back in. I'm not waiting. I'll make an appt with another doc if I don't get anything useful from her tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm gonna do my best to catch it! Sex last night and every night till at least Friday.. And maybe saturday if I can manage it! And pre seed is being used too! Come on October baby!!


----------



## TexasRider

And Bee I agree... Get another opinion... While it is a good thing she is consulting if you didn't get a good vibe find another one that you feel comfortable with


----------



## blablamana

Bee: how RUDE. Definitely get another opinion and make a complaint. She was horrible to you and should be told not to be horrible to others either. Damn, that was something.


----------



## campn

Bee- Wow she pretty much has no clue what's going on but she wants you to keep trying until May anyway? She sounds pretty clueless honestly and probably that's why she was rude, just to still make it seem like she knows what she's talking about. 

Sorry bee, I do hope she consults with a doctor who has a better idea and gets back to you! Also why is she saying May? Isn't this your 11th or 12th cycle? She should just go by number of cycles.


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies :hugs:

11th cycle total - 9th since the pregnancy. I think she was hinting at making it a year since I've been pregnant, or maybe 12 cycles post pregnancy. she didn't say anything specifically but she seemed to be hinting that I should give it more time. :dohh:


----------



## jGo_18

bee - i am absolutely fuming mad at that doctor! how rude and completely unhelpful. i HATE doctors that don't take their patients seriously. i hope you find a different doctor, one that doesn't just blow you off like that. grrrr i'm so mad!! you're such a strong lady taking it in stride, i would've completely blew a gasket and yelled at her.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Bee,
I was wondering how your appointment went. That is such discouraging news. I will tell you though, that I was not considered for anything (further testing, referral for fertility doctor) until that 1 year mark. I know you are anxious, but you might get the same answer no matter where you go. I know there are others in that practice that have been quite kind and would probably be more open. When they call you back, I'd voice your concerns for wanting to see and talk to a different doctor. I'd recommend the younger man who is on their staff. ;-) So, so sorry the appointment went that way. :( :hugs:

So as for me, I'm 14dpo today, and caved in and tested this morning. Unfortunately it was negative. No AF yet, but I just wanted to know. I called the fertility doc to let them know, and the nurse said next cycle I'll be on injectibles and she's going to start the ordering process for me since I need to start them on day 3. I asked if I should wait first to see if AF comes, but she said its very unlikely that the test would change to +, since if I was pregnant, it definitely would have shown it today. She said that with my low AMH (diminished ovarian reserve), that many people respond to the injectibles better than regular oral hormones, so that's good I guess. 

Side story, I had dinner with a friend of mine who is 42 last night. She has 2 children, 11 and 12 and always has wanted a third. At 38 and 39, she had 3 miscarriages in a row. The last one they tested and it had chromosomal abnormalities. She went to a fertility doc and was told she had Diminished Ovarian Reserve (like me), and was told to get a donor egg or quit trying. She also suggested taking CoQ10. So, 2 years later, turns out she is now like 15 weeks pregnant, and this one they tested and all is normal and healthy!! So she said to me (and this goes for everyone), we all have so much time. Even though we think we don't, and things aren't possible, they still can happen. She isn't sure it's the CoQ10, but I've ordered some and will start taking it - surely can't hurt. 

In the meantime, I am just waiting for AF so I can start the next round of "fun."


----------



## campn

She should count since you started trying and not since your miscarriage, I'm sure that's how everyone here that had a miscarriage counts. Sorry sweet Bee, I hope some better doctor talks some sense into her. 

Hiker, I've also heard very good things about that enzyme.


----------



## Trr

Bee- she doesn't sound very friendly. What a meanie. Maybe a second opinion isn't a bad idea or transfer to a different doctors care in the practice. Hope you get answers.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn thank you, I sure hope so. I love the picture by the way. One very cute Pink blob.

Bee I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I would really get another opinion no matter what they say. Hopefully they'll figure something out soon. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- what a jerk! She was rude and not helpful and I am angry for you. You are concerned and have every right to be, she should be more understanding and sympathetic. Just so you know, you do not need a referral to see a specialist. If after your year mark you don't get pregnant, I'd call around. There's help out there hun, she may not have answers but someone does. Lots of hugs hun!

Drum- it sounds like a relaxing cycle for you. I hope clomid was the answer. Do you have a date in mind to test? I'm feeling pretty good other than sore bbs.

Texas- fxd you catch the egg this cycle. :dust: Good luck hun!

Hiker- I'm terribly sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. I really hope the injectables help you achieve your goal. It sounds like you have a great dr who isn't slamming ivf down your throat just yet.


----------



## beemeck

so many :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you ladies!! you are all so great and supportive.

I just got my call back already - doc consult resulted in an HSG referral :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm prob crazy to be so excited about that but I feel like a new woman - just that someone HEARD me. someone is LISTENING and will try and HELP me. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

one of my best friends tried for 2 years (she really wanted to avoid medical intervention) and finally scheduled an hsg. she found out she was pregnant a few days before. wouldn't that be amazing?! either way - help is on the way. my post HSG appt is scheduled too so I'm not falling through the cracks either...! 


texas - FX for you catch that egg!

jgo, camp, smille - my fave preggos :hugs::hugs: I wanna see some bump and scan pics! 

blab - don't give up hope! I'm so there with you feeling down. I know it sounds silly but sometimes I feel really motivated when everyone around me is pregnant like - okay, look - it'll happen to me too. If no one around me got pregnant, I'd feel like my chances were just as slim. :shrug: sending you so much love! 

trix - if you are still lurking I never got to say bye :cry: I would love for you to hang around or come back when the time comes. Men flip flop all the time with big decisions so I'm hoping to see you back soon. 

hi squirrel ! glad you couldn't stay away :hugs: blood results still looking good? any word on DH SA??

eek gotta get back to my work! :dohh:


----------



## campn

Woohoo Bee!!! I knew someone would tell that doctor something! YAY! maybe that dye alone will clean your cervix and uterus out. I know it works for tubes so maybe that's all you even need. 

I'm feeling crampy and achy today, probably my uterus expanding again and super bloated and uncomfortable. I'm definitely thankful and grateful for getting pregnant but wow I've forgotten how taxing it is on the body!


----------



## jGo_18

Bee! I'm thrilled to hear that something good has come out of that :) and per your request - here's my latest bump pic :) I popped immediately this time around!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Awww jGo! What an adorable bump! I know I'll show faster this time too and it'll be this awkward phase when I look bigger but not pregnant yet. 

Have you felt any flutters yet!?


----------



## beemeck

wow you really did! but you look GREAT! I love it. :happydance: thanks for sharing :flower::flower:


----------



## jGo_18

thanks ladies =) i have felt a few little twitches. met with our midwife on tuesday and when she was giving a listen to the heart beat, the baby kicked the doppler - hard! we heard a loud THUMP and the midwife goes "wow! that was a kick!" she had to chase the baby around quite a bit as this one doesn't appear to like being listened to and kept swimming away. She commented that it's a pretty active little one. i was surprised when i started feeling the little twitches about a week ago (i didn't feel my son until about 18 wks) - but now i guess i know why!


----------



## campn

My doctor always said we love them nice and active! That's what we like to see so yay! Looks like that one already has quite the personality too! 
DS once kicked my tiny notebook laptop as I had it resting on the top of my belly, like no ma'am I'm not your personal desk.


----------



## Smille24

Awe I love the bump jgo! My dd was really active too, especially when music played.

Bee- thank goodness you got a call back! You deserve to be heard! When is your test?


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> Awe I love the bump jgo! My dd was really active too, especially when music played.
> 
> Bee- thank goodness you got a call back! You deserve to be heard! When is your test?

I will call when AF arrives as it's to be done a few days after. I could have scheduled right then and there since I'm totally regular but you know they never believe that lol. so AF is due on the 25th this month so I'm thinking I'll have it scheduled before March !


----------



## TexasRider

Just got a +OPK! So even if it's just a high reading tmrw instead of a peak for the monitor I feel like I am gonna O sometime tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## Hiker1

Its confirmed. AF is here. Meds on delivery for Saturday: injectibles, progesterone supposotories (not sure why) and ovidrel shot. Will be going for day 3 ultrasound, bloodwork, & injectable lessons. Sigh.


----------



## Smille24

Texas- that's awesome news. I'd bd tonight, tomorrow and Sat if possible. Good luck hun!

Hiker- progesterone thickens your lining to help support if implantation occurs. Fertility meds can thin the lining. I hope everything you're doing this cycle leads to a bfp. I have everything crossed for you and you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille if I make it to CD28 or 29 I will test. Currently on CD 23. I am glad you're doing well. Have you found your ever so friendly nurse yet and given her the news? 

Bee congratulations! Really happy to hear you'll finally have some answers and a fertility boost!

Jgo love the bump!

Texas sending you some major babydust. Everything crossed.

Hiker sorry about AF but glad to hear that you'll have the tools for this cycle. FX for you


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Smille if I make it to CD28 or 29 I will test. Currently on CD 23. I am glad you're doing well. Have you found your ever so friendly nurse yet and given her the news?

No, I haven't seen her or my RE. My dh said although she was evil, I should be thankful and I am but she was rude. When I went for my u/s it was a different dr that I met with at our consultation. I did give the ivf papers back though. I go back the 15th and will be discharged. I'm excited to go back to my regular ob again.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille, that is awesome! I bet handing that paperwork back felt amazing. Glad to hear just another week or so and you'll be through.


----------



## campn

Drum- Are you testing!?? I hoping to see your BFP in like a few days! <3


----------



## TexasRider

Got my peak reading this morning... Looks like I'm going to O either sometime today or saturday! Just waiting on my temp rise. I'm gonna get some more BD in and then hope for the best!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I am trying hard not to but Clomid has been giving me every TWW symptom possible so far. Hopefully can push the urge off for another 5 days :haha:

Texas that's awesome! Will be hoping for a nice BFP for you this cycle


----------



## TexasRider

That would be amazing! I would have an October baby!


----------



## blablamana

Good luck with catching that eggy Texas! 
Drum: I'll have my fingers crossed for you! 

No more pink discharge, was really just one drop of pink creamy stuff and then went back to white/yellow. 
Just like last month I now have creamy white cm mixed with eggwhite stuff... but I still have a little bit of cramping so I still very much believe that AF is on her merry way. She should be due the 11th and by god, do I hope she stays the F*** away.


----------



## Smille24

blablamana said:


> Good luck with catching that eggy Texas!
> Drum: I'll have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> No more pink discharge, was really just one drop of pink creamy stuff and then went back to white/yellow.
> Just like last month I now have creamy white cm mixed with eggwhite stuff... but I still have a little bit of cramping so I still very much believe that AF is on her merry way. She should be due the 11th and by god, do I hope she stays the F*** away.

I had pressure like cramps the day b4 my bfp. If there was no red, it's very possible it was IB.


----------



## campn

Blabla- I think it sounds really promising hun! Are you going to test?


----------



## blablamana

I had it last month too, the pink cm for one moment at 7/8 dpo and then a positive at 11 dpo (I hadn't tested before that.). I also had a little bit of cramping. And it ended in a miscarriage. So. I'm not too thrilled right now.

I'm trying to refrain from testing UNLESS I'm a couple of days late. So feb 15th or something. 
Unless I can't help myself, but I really don't believe this is my month. EVERYTHING is the exact same as last month (and all things that I normally don't have) but it seems too unlikely to have a bfp immediately after + cramps + I'm afraid.


----------



## jGo_18

blabla = i've actually heard you're a bit more fertile right after a miscarriage, so it's totally possible to conceive right away again.


----------



## gina236

Got bloodwork done yesterday. Didn't think I was going to hear about my results as I tried calling and they were closed due to snow. But I got a call from my doctor who is working at a different office today and results aren't good. And just to add insult to injury, started spotting today. Looks like I'll be miscarrying starting today or tomorrow. :cry: so I'll be joining back on the ttc part soon :(


----------



## jGo_18

oh no... gina, i am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Oh no Gina.. I'm so so sorry. Really, my heart is breaking for you. :hugs:
This is just beyond cruel and I know how you feel. Please take your time sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Gina I am So sorry honey... That is awful... I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## campn

Gina- Just saw your post and I'm so sorry and upset for you, it's a little unfair and I hope you get answers and a forever rainbow baby.


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry gina :hugs:. I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Trr

Gina- I'm so sorry, my heart is breaking right now. I was so hopeful that this one was sticking. Here for you if you need it.


----------



## Conundrum

Gina I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I'm 99% sure I O'd last night. We didn't bd though cause I felt like crap... Headache,sore throat etc. So the 2 days before O will have to be enough. 
Hoping my temp keeps going up... But that is quite a jump from yesterday's!!


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> I'm 99% sure I O'd last night. We didn't bd though cause I felt like crap... Headache,sore throat etc. So the 2 days before O will have to be enough.
> Hoping my temp keeps going up... But that is quite a jump from yesterday's!!

I'd say you definitely o'd and have a good shot. It only takes 1!


----------



## blablamana

Good job Texas. :D Don't worry about the one you missed, should be fine

I have no self-control. Still a little bit of pressure cramps. Temp went up yesterday with 0,3.. now down 0.4. Still way above coverline (my temp is 37.4 now, coverline is 36.6).


----------



## blablamana

11 DPO. 
Hope you can see them. They're pink and not as faint as last month when I did them at 11 DPO. But my phone is shit (stupid Huawei. Won't focus :") ) 
These tests are not early tests, have a hcg around 25-50 (tests don't say and internet is uncertain)
If they are darker by tomorrow and my temp still okay, I'm going to the doctor's office to demand HCG and progesterone testing (they don't really do that in the Netherlands, so that should be fun. :dohh:)

If everything turns out to be alright, I'll tell SO on Valentine's day, I think.

I'm very scared.
As I said, no self control :")


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see them. Congratulations. Xxx


----------



## TexasRider

I see it!! Congrats

Afm definitely O'd temp is higher today than yesterday. Need one more temp to confirm. My daughter has a terrible cough and I'm taking her to the doctor today. I think she may have another ear infection too... Boo


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- I definitely see it! I had a feeling it was ib. Fxd it gets darker for you.

Texas- I'm so happy your in the tww now. I hope this is your cycle. I hope your dd gets better. Ear infections are the worst.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes ear infections stink. We had one 3 weeks ago and yesterday and today she's been kinda messing with Her ears. No fever but definitely warmer than she usually is... I hope im wrong about it though...


----------



## Conundrum

Blab congratulations! A couple more days and you'll have a very dark BFP!

Texas hope DD gets to feeling better. Cannot wait to see your tests.


----------



## Hiker1

Gina, I'm so sorry. :( 

Blabla, congrats!!

I got all my injectables yesterday. My fridge is stocked with little boxes of Follistim and Ovidrel. Got a little zipped pouch for the injectable pen. Hubby and I went to the doctors yesterday for bloodwoork, ultrasound, and lessons on how to do the injectables. This is no joke.


----------



## blablamana

Thank you! I hope it sticks. I have good hopes, but am still scared. Trying to trust my body.

Hiker: So intense, but hopefully you'll get a sticky bean because of it! 


I'm suddenly horribly congested (not sick), just a stuffed nose and runny nose and sneezing. Yesterday I sneezed a couple of times as well, but today is a madhouse.
Could this be the infamous pregnancy rhinitis that happens most often in first trimester? Or should I be worried that this could affect the bean? Could it be a problem? I don't have a fever. :cry:


----------



## TexasRider

Well DD has an ear infection and croup.. Waiting on antibiotics. Gotta call her ear nose throat doctor tomorrow. Looks like we may need another set of tubes &#128530;


----------



## blablamana

TexasRider said:


> Well DD has an ear infection and croup.. Waiting on antibiotics. Gotta call her ear nose throat doctor tomorrow. Looks like we may need another set of tubes &#128530;

I'm sorry Texas, I hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## campn

Blabla- I KNEW IT! I'm so glad that pregnancy test is sticking it's tongue out to you! Congrats hun! This one is sticky no doubt!


----------



## Mummyhannah

Well after no symptoms during the tww I've hopefully got my bfp at 9DPO


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Mummyhannah said:


> Well after no symptoms during the tww I've hopefully got my bfp at 9DPO

FX for you.... thats me tomorrow...


----------



## jGo_18

Ah-ha! I knew blabla! Congrats!


----------



## campn

Trr- Wow your beta is off the roots girl!!! So so happy for you sweetie <3


----------



## Trr

Thank you campn! Very happy that so far the bean is sticking. Was terrified waiting for those numbers yesterday.


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Trr!

I just called the doctor's office and have an appointment in two hours. Had the same god damn assistant again:
"But you were here two weeks ago"
"No. Three weeks ago"
"Okay, two weeks and a couple of days. You're saying your pregnant AGAIN?"
"Yes, last time I went to the doctor the miscarriage was already over, tests were already negative, it wasn't anything anymore. This time, I have positive tests. So yes, Pregnant. And I would like to check my hcg and progesterone because I don't want to lose this one either."
"BIGGEST SIGH EVER"
"I have a spot open at 11:20 AM. You could come over then."

So. I have an appointment. PFFFF


Tests today aren't much darker, but I hope that is just because one day doesn't do much for hcg. I hope. God, I'm really really scared and anxious.


----------



## ciz

Congratulations blablamana. Line looks good hun. Seriously I would make a complaint about her. Theres no need for that at all.


----------



## blablamana

ciz said:


> Congratulations blablamana. Line looks good hun. Seriously I would make a complaint about her. Theres no need for that at all.

Thanks! I did, the doctor was really great. But they don't do beta's here and so she wouldn't give me one :") 
She did tell me that I should make an appointment with the obstetrician, they could help me further. In the Netherlands, the doctor doesn't really do anything once you're pregnant. Don't know how obstetrician would help, their site says they only do appointments from 7-9 weeks pregnancy.

:cry:

I hope the line gets darker and darker. I have no cramping today, yesterday neither. So I hope that's good. Last time was cramps from the start.


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- I'm happy to see the line darken. Congrats hun.

Trr- when do you go for an ultrasound?


----------



## campn

Blabla- Thy looks much darker to me. Also don't test everyday, cause like you said every other day would give you a better darker line. Can a lab check your betas or it's not even something done at all in the Netherlands? My betas weren't ever done with my son and this time they did it only cause they couldn't see a baby on the scan so it's not a must, your tests should give you an okay result! You can buy the clearblue weeks estimator too!


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Blabla- Thy looks much darker to me. Also don't test everyday, cause like you said every other day would give you a better darker line. Can a lab check your betas or it's not even something done at all in the Netherlands? My betas weren't ever done with my son and this time they did it only cause they couldn't see a baby on the scan so it's not a must, your tests should give you an okay result! You can buy the clearblue weeks estimator too!

In the Netherlands they only do betas if a miscarriage isn't going well, she said. The doctor looked at me as if I was an idiot haha. I mentioned that it's pretty normal in the US if you ask for it etc and she threw out in horrible English: "THAT'S 'MURRICA" :haha:

In any case, I immediately went and bought 12 tests from different brands, at three different drugstores on the way home. Including two digis with week estimator. 70 euros gone, but hey two bloodtests would have been 140 out of my own-risk insurance thing. :blush:


----------



## Conundrum

Blab that test looks amazing. :hugs: So sorry about the nurse, hopefully they'll have something done about her.

Trr so very happy for you! Congratulations a gain, as Smille said let us know about the first ultrasound. Cannot wait to see the pictures!


----------



## TexasRider

I think the line looks darker than yesterday's blabla- try not to worry too much. But I do hope that this one sticks for you.

Afm- I stayed home with my daughter today since she started running fever last night and can't go to school. She has croup and an ear infection. Her poor cough sounds awful
But on the TTC front I got my crosshairs today!!


----------



## Smille24

Yay for crosshairs texas!!! I hope your dd gets better.

Drum- you're testing soon right?


----------



## blablamana

Hurray for crosshairs Texas! 
Sorry for your poor DD, that sounds awful! 

Drum: As Smille said, when are you testing dear?

Bee: My previous bfp date is still up (jan 13th), could you remove that when you get the time (no rush). :)


----------



## beemeck

Mondays are my super busy days but I didn't want to read and run!!! CONGRATS blab!!! woo hoo!!!! those lines are looking GREAT :) 

I'll try to check in properly later today!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille24 said:


> Yay for crosshairs texas!!! I hope your dd gets better.
> 
> Drum- you're testing soon right?

2 more days if I don't get AF until then. I have been having shooting leg pains that usually signal AF is on her way soon but that has been for the last three days. Not sure if it is a sign or just the clomid.


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies. Hope all is going well. 

Blabla- congrats on the BFP. I was checking my line every two days for progression. The change is way easier to see. 

I just booked my ultrasound for 7 weeks which will be Feb 24 (my brothers birthday). I will be waiting impatiently until then. I have two crazy weeks of work ahead for me so I'm hoping it goes quickly.


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: just seen your new BFP! Wow! Congrats :dance: I really hope this is your sticky bean!


Ugh! Taking a break from TTC is sooooo tedious :haha: I wish I could join in the fun! I got a very very positive OPK today, amazingly, as I'm only on CD12. Looks like early ovulation for me for a change. I shouldn't have taken one, as all I'm thinking now is how I wish My husband were here! We last dtd the day he went away last Tuesday, so no way those guys are still hanging around :)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Your break is almost over hun and sounds like your body is doing wonderful so next cycle is definitely your cycle! I believe there's a cloud of BFP raining over us now so I'm positive everyone will be pregnant so soon!


----------



## campn

Tex- Yah for CHS!! Happy and fast tww to you!

Drum- I'm so rooting for you drummie! Come on you BFP!


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I'm praying for you hun. I really hope it happens for you soon!

Squirrel- your hubby will be home soon. I know it's hard right now, but next cycle it's on!!


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I'll have my fingers crossed! 
Squirell: He sweetie, thank you! Your hubs will be back soon and maybe after a month of rest, a super eggy will be released. And super sperm for him of course ;)

I thought I'd offer some line porn, I'm quite baffled at how dark these are at 13 DPO, last time they never got this dark. At 15DPO FRER was still a humble light line last time. This Frer is already so close to the control line.. I hope that's good. Also, both came up immediately, before the control line. Last time I had to wait to see them develop after the control line.

Sorry for all the tests, I can't help myself right now. I'll post less pictures in the future, if I get a 2-3 I'll just say it instead of a picture :)


----------



## blablamana

I was gonna tell SO on Valentine's day.. Should I tell him tonight? He is already guessing that I'm going to say I'm pregnant that day and I flat out lied and said I'm definitely not pregnant. And now he feels really bad. :")

I'm afraid something will go wrong.. but.. Aargh. I don't know. Should I wait 5 more days? He's really beginning to notice that I'm in bed by 10pm and yawning all night.

Also, I should stop checking (aka poking) my cervix, yesterday night I accidentally nicked the skin around it (so not cervix itself) and completely freaked out at the tiny amount of pink in the white cm. I felt myself nicking it, so that was definitely it. Today I touched it again and a second there was a bit of brown white cm. Now back to white. Brrr, I'm not touching it again, but I'm so scared. PLEASE STICK[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

(sorry for hijacking the topic, wasn't my intention.. :( )


----------



## Smille24

Those are nice lines blabla


----------



## BabyForIris

Hello ladies!
Mind if I join? I've been reading and lurking for a while just haven't posted on here yet. 

Congrats to all the new positives! So excited and happy for you all. I never thought I could be so happy to see someone else get two lines on a test until I joined this site. 

I hate to hijack the post but can any of you help me?

So I've been trying to keep myself sane and not go crazy with symptom spotting or anxiety during my current TWW. 

But some weird sh!t is happening and I know my body and this is not normal. I can't figure out if I'm manifesting them by wanting this so much of if something is up. 

List:
1. Seriously emotional. I mean like weeping over anything and everything. I had a normal email at work and promptly started to cry and then I called my co worker in a panic to explain the email. I'm sure he thought I was insane. Poor guy. 
2. Loss of taste. This, this is weird. I've never had this before. I haven't tasted a single thing in 2.5 days. My husband made me some ginger tea and I asked him why he made it so weak and didn't add sugar. He looked at me like I had grown a second head. Seems it's so strong it burnt his mouth and he put 2 tsp of sugar in the small mug! All I could taste was warm water. We had General Tso chicken for dinner and it just tasted like burnt to chicken to me. He said it was just as delicious as always. 
3. Bloating. You might not believe me. But I had to google this. I thought maybe I had eaten something my stomach didn't like. I know all about water retention before my period. But I didn't know what I was feeling in my stomach/abdomen area until I did a search. So yea, that's new two and nothing I've experienced before.
4. Creamy CN. Lots of it. Now. When usually I have none or very little sticky CM (sorry if its TMI) it's also what I would define as sweet smelling and not the usual acidic smell it would have right before AF. 

It all sounds so incredibly encouraging until you hear that I took a test yesterday and today and both were negative. 

So basically I'm sitting here confused and teary. AF is due tomorrow. I usually have 26 day cycles so I guess I'll see if she shows up. I just don't know why all the tests would be negative if I was pregnant with all these symptoms. 

I feel like I'm losing my mind because I'm 100% sure I just wasn't ignoring all this stuff for all the years I've had my period but wasn't TTC-ing. 

Anyone have any suggestions? Feedback? Ideas?

I'm going to cross post this into a few threads I'm on. Sorry if you see it a few times. 

Thanks guys for any and all advice or help you might have and congrats again to all the new mamas to be!


----------



## Conundrum

Blab awesome lines. If you want to tell him early it won't be any less special. Congratulations again

Smiley how are you doing? MS a bother?

Baby, welcome. You're not out until you get AF, so it could go either away. What brand are you testing with?


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Conundrum. I've used 3. All negative. One FRER (Saturday) one clear blue (Sunday) and two cheapies from the dollar store Monday and this morning. 

I figured I would save my FRER until tomorrow or Thursday if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## Conundrum

Baby it could have been too early for the frer to pick up and the sensitivity on the other two may require more HCG. Not trying to get your hopes up, but you may be. If not there will always be next cycle and you're more than welcome to stay here for it.These ladies are the best you will find :hugs: FX and wishing you tons of luck


----------



## blablamana

Hi Baby! 
I'm sorry you have to wait and feel so different. Just know that even though a lot of ladies on B&B seem to get their bfps at 9 DPO, it is not late to get your bfp after a missed period. It just really, really, REALLY, differs per person. 
How long have you been trying? 

Also, as Drum says, you're very welcome to stay either way :hugs:


Drum: Thank you! I'll be telling him tonight, can't wait any longer. Just did a cassette like yesterday half an hour after the last wee, just clear urine not concentrated at all.. and it was just as dark as yesterday's with FMU. :D 

I just talked to the obstetrician, she was so kind and booked me for an early scan March 1st (7 weeks pregnant). So happy, I didn't even have to ask for it!


----------



## Conundrum

Blab Let us know how it goes! Only a few more weeks and you'll be getting some very nice pictures!


----------



## BabyForIris

blablamana said:


> Hi Baby!
> I'm sorry you have to wait and feel so different. Just know that even though a lot of ladies on B&B seem to get their bfps at 9 DPO, it is not late to get your bfp after a missed period. It just really, really, REALLY, differs per person.
> How long have you been trying?

Thanks Blab! Just hoping and praying I'm not making this stuff up in my head! Promised myself I'll test tomorrow or thursday if AF doesn't show up. FX until then!

P.S. So glad youve decided to tell your hubby today. I don't know how you have held out so long. I would have spilled those beans right away. Congrats again! Let us know his reaction. :)



Conundrum said:


> Baby it could have been too early for the frer to pick up and the sensitivity on the other two may require more HCG. Not trying to get your hopes up, but you may be. If not there will always be next cycle and you're more than welcome to stay here for it.These ladies are the best you will find :hugs: FX and wishing you tons of luck

Thanks Conundrum. Its ok I'm not fixated on it having to be a positive. I accepted this was something for once in my life I only have so much control over. I'm just confused by the crazy symptoms. I'll test again with a FRER if AF doesn't show up.

Thank you for all the kind words and welcome. And yes I will stick around for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- I had every intention of surprising my dh with something cute, but seeing those lines made me shaky and I couldn't think clearly. I was in complete shock.

Drum- I think it's starting. I woke up really queasy and I'm trying to eat but it's so difficult because I know I'm going to get sick. I had HG with my dd and I'm dreading the possibility again, but as long as peanut is healthy I'll deal with anything.

Baby- I agree, you aren't out until af shows. Every month ttc, my symptoms changed but after so long you just ignore them. Fxd for you.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I swear by Cheerios and MS. Hopefully it won't last long. Cannot wait for your appointment!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls! 

blab - amazing tests. I just feel it in my bones that this is it for you. :happydance: I plan on waiting a little to my SO this time - I'll start getting betas immediately upon a positive test so maybe just see that they double properly and then I'll only have to keep it a secret for 3 days. we will see if that works lol. yay for an early scan! that'll really be here before you know it :) 

drum - keeping my fingers crossed so tightly for you!!! really, really hoping this is it. There aren't many non preggos of us left on here which makes me feel like we are all about to have our turn :hugs:

texas - how are you feeling?? so sorry about poor DD! take care of yourself and try to get some rest too. 

baby - welcome! I see in your siggie that it's your first month trying. As a psychologist, I'm always trying to figure out if I can really make myself "experience" all of the symptoms that I have during this journey, but in the end I really think it's been psychosomatic. I guess when you want something so bad, the mind is a super powerful thing. of course I'm still holding out hope that this isn't the case and you'll get your BFP this week! I just know that I have had very similar cycles (mainly in the beginning of TTC) that sadly led to nothing. :cry:

where are the other newbies?! we are running out of gals ttc lol :haha:

AFM - I'm so disappointed in my pre-o temps this month. What a rocky mess. I did stop taking vitex because after 2 cycles still not pregnant I didn't see the point. I wasn't trying to regulate anything in my already regular cycle so I guess I just didn't need another pill per day. A year of prenatals and other vitamins is getting old fast. :coffee:

anyway, I should O tomorrow based on my heavy patch of EWCM yesterday. typically comes 2 days before O. holding out hope for this cycle - last week at my appt, the doc put what looked like a super mini bottle brush into my cervix to see if she could get it through (aka checking for scarring). The brush went in and when she pulled it out it was bloody (sorry tmi!). But the hope is that she did break through some barrier and now the way is super open! so I'll have high hopes for this cycle (prob foolishly) and for next cycle (first cycle after HSG). Hoping for something..... if I do O tomorrow and conceive, the EDD will be my birthday. come on universe!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I am caught between pregnant and hoping AF hurries up lol, will be testing sometime tonight as my patience has run out. Next cycle baby would share my birthday too. That would make 3 or 4 generations in our family lol. I am so happy they are becoming serious about your treatment. I cannot wait until you get your BFP, so catch that egg! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## beemeck

drum - update us tonight!! I'll go into my yoga pose where I cross my arms and legs so that everything is crossed for you!! :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Bee - I have such high hopes for you! Screw the pre-O temps, it will be fine, I promise you! It's nice that the doc opened the way to the eggy! Would be so lovely if you could get your edd to be your birthday! I'll have my fingers crossed for you this month! :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

beemeck said:


> drum - update us tonight!! I'll go into my yoga pose where I cross my arms and legs so that everything is crossed for you!! :haha:

Lol thank you with my luck it might be needed. Maybe well both get lucky and catch late October/ early november


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I'm so excited for you to test! I have everything crossed for you!!!! I had toast and feel much better. 

Bee- I'm really pulling for you this cycle. It sounds like you have a great shot especially since your cervix is nice and open. :dust:


----------



## Trr

Bee- hoping the doctor paved the way for the soldiers this month. I'll be waiting here impatiently waiting for you to test in 2 weeks. 

Drum- fx for you. 

Blabla- I was trying to keep it a secret from DH until Valentine's Day but couldn't wait 2 weeks. I told him after 3 days of keeping it to myself. I just couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## campn

I've everything crossed for you Bee, Drum and Tex! I hope I didn't leave anyone out but I'm sorry if I did!! <3


----------



## blablamana

I'll remove this in a couple of hours, but I filmed hubby as I gave him a tin filled with a letter (showing size of bean etc) and then the tests that I did this morning. SO dropped the tin :") Plus he didn't understand the first test haha, that it needed to be a plus.


----------



## campn

Blabla- It's not working hun! But I wanna see it!!

Edit: never mind I got it to work! Awww!! So sweet!! Love how he first read the letter!


----------



## blablamana

Haha good, because I can't fix it! 
Thank you :)

Btw if you can fix it, go ahead! Only if you remove it tomorrow or something :) I'm not so tech-savvy

edit: now just a link.. maybe that helps?


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: how lovely :) congrats on those dark tests. Very sweet to have a video of his reaction to keep forever. Het was ook heel leuk Nederlands te hooren!! 

Bee: I hope you catch your egg and that the doctor cleared that path for you. I really hope this is your cycle! Come on egg and sperm, do your thing!


Ovulating today on CD13. Very unexpected! Had sex a week ago. Sperm *can* live for 7 days though it's very rare, but now just because they *can* I'm not going to be able to stop myself testing just before AF is due. Was hoping for a relaxed cycle, but I'm just too wired into TTC to ignore it! Trying to focus on getting fit and healthy (been losing a fair bit of weight and really toning up as well as booking some yoga classes for the first time - excited about that!) instead, but TTC is always at the back of my mind. I found out yesterday my brother's twins are a boy and a girl. That's exactly the combination I want!! :haha: I just have to laugh, I don't want to be bogged down by jealousy.

Hope you're all well ladies. Can't wait to be back properly in a few weeks.


----------



## blablamana

Hahaha squirrel, wat is je Nederlands goed! ;) 

And hey, who knows, maybe it was super sperm and the swimmers were waiting patiently on the egg :) :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

I can't quit crying!
https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/a73f2831-7d17-4b0f-a15e-ffa83d1b5c22_zpsbxz2rijs.jpg


----------



## beemeck

Drum I want to cry for you !!! Amazing !!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Wow! Drum that's an awesome BFP!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Yes! Congrats drum!!! Beautiful bfp!


----------



## BabyForIris

Congrats drum!!!!! So amazing!


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you so much! All of you! Hubby and I had to make a quick run to the store for more tests lol. Have a digital to confirm in the morning.


----------



## Trr

Just amazing drum! Congrats!


----------



## campn

Drum- This made me cry!!! Ahhhh!!! I'm so so so happy for you! You have been amazing and so supportive to me and all of the ladies here and I couldn't be happier for you! <3 <3 <3


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh drum, congratulations!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Drum. Xx

I love watching you ladies gets your BFPs. I am so excited. Xx


----------



## blablamana

Yay CONGRATS Drum!!! I'm so stoked for you! :hugs:

My lines today are a smidge darker. The clearblue plus is a LOT darker, now the same colour as the horizontal line. The Frer is now really close to control line (control line is now thinner). 

:happydance:


----------



## ciz

Congrats drum =) xx


----------



## Flueky88

Congratulations drum and blab!! So happy for both of you :)


----------



## Smille24

Omg drum, I'm crying too!!!! I am so happy for you hun!


----------



## gina236

Ahh congrats drum!!!


----------



## blablamana

How are you doing Gina?:hugs2:


----------



## gina236

blablamana said:


> How are you doing Gina?:hugs2:

Aw thank you for asking. I am okay. Just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Gina?:hugs2:
> 
> Aw thank you for asking. I am okay. Just taking it one day at a time.Click to expand...

I'm happy to hear you're doing ok. I've been worried about you.


----------



## gina236

You guys are so sweet. I have rationalized it all in my head and am logically okay with it. Of course when my emotions chime in I'm a blubbering mess but I've had my mom and dh to lean on. The bleeding has almost stopped. We will be ntnp for awhile. Just dtd whenever we feel like it. I do plan to make an appointment with my doctor soon as we are on month 11 of trying. Thank you ladies for caring. :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Gina :hug: I am so sorry. I really hope you get some answers soon, I cannot wait to see you with a sticky BFP!

Thank you again ladies, I woke up this morning and after reading all of these messages- proceeded to cry again. I love you all, and cannot wait to continue this with you. I did confirm this morning with two more test will load them shortly. Thank you all again from both hubby and me.


----------



## campn

Gina- I'm happy you're in a good place! I really hope you get some answers soon, as you can get pregnant we know that! Stay strong and I know you'll join us again you fertile myrtle! 

Drum- I'm still so happy for you. It seemed like all of us were stuck last year but this year seems so wonderful to many of us. 

Bee- I can't wait for your turn! It's so so close now!


----------



## blablamana

Ah Gina, I'm so glad you're okay. Take your time, don't rush it. It's okay to turn in a blubbering mess sometimes after something like this :hugs: 

Drum: Congrats again lovely!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Thank you hun. I cannot wait to see the rest of the bfps to come. We all waited so long for this.

The confirmation and last night's test

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/IMG_20160210_000554_zpsisk20i9h.jpg


----------



## BabyForIris

Update from the crazy symptom lady here. ;)
AF due today but not here yet. Tested this morning and got a BFN which I just knew I would. 

Still can't taste anything and still bloated like crazy. I think I'll wait for AF and if she doesn't show by Friday I'll test again. I'm never more than 1 or 2 days late. 

Congrats to all the new BFP's again. I'm so excited for you all!!! 

Good luck to everyone still trying or waiting to test! FX


----------



## Smille24

Drum- how wonderful :happydance:. I am over the moon happy for you.

Baby- my 1st cycle ttc I was convinced I was pregnant. If it doesn't happen don't get discouraged. Some women have a long journey and others do not. This thread has been a huge support system bc these ladies are amazing.

Bee- you are next hun I have that feeling. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

How many of us aren't pregnant? 4-5 I think... So our time is coming!

Afm I think the B6 is helping. My temps seem much more stable all around this cycle. So hopefully that means my cycles are regulating? Does anyone know if it's a good sign if they don't really vary a whole lot? Like for example my pre ovulation temps are all generally within .2 of each other and now my post o temps are pretty stable too.


----------



## Hiker1

I'm not! :)


----------



## gina236

TexasRider said:


> How many of us aren't pregnant? 4-5 I think... So our time is coming!
> 
> Afm I think the B6 is helping. My temps seem much more stable all around this cycle. So hopefully that means my cycles are regulating? Does anyone know if it's a good sign if they don't really vary a whole lot?

:hi: lol not sure if I count in the statistics as I have been pregnant recently but still. Over hereeee! Lol. 

Temps being stable is great texas! Not sure if it means anything as far as pregnant or not but it definitely means your body is doing as it should. FX for you!


----------



## Conundrum

Baby hopefully your body will let you know something soon. Will keep FX for you

Texas If the b6 helps you can always add b12 as well. Cannot say for certain on the temps but I am wishing you the best of luck.

Hiker, Gina, Bee, Squirrel and baby wishing you all lots of babydust! Cannot wait to see your positives.


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: massive congrats!!!


Gina: I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm sorry I didn't see sooner. I hope you're okay.


----------



## TexasRider

I know it's too soon to tell if I am pregnant or not. I am just glad my body is acting normal... That's half the battle-making sure you ovulate normally- the rest is a matter of timing. We timed it pretty good. But it could have been better if we had BD on O day too. But there is always next month if I don't get a BFP this month!

Edited to add I am taking a b-complex vitamin too but I noticed that the B6 wasn't 100mg like the recommend for regulating horomones so I added it in. So I take like 4 vitamins a day lol. Vitamin C B6 a prenatal and b-complex I take the first 2 in the morning and the last 2 at night


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> How many of us aren't pregnant? 4-5 I think... So our time is coming!
> 
> Afm I think the B6 is helping. My temps seem much more stable all around this cycle. So hopefully that means my cycles are regulating? Does anyone know if it's a good sign if they don't really vary a whole lot? Like for example my pre ovulation temps are all generally within .2 of each other and now my post o temps are pretty stable too.

Your chart looks great. My temps pre O were very unstable due to clomid. Post O after they they shot up, they remained stable for 4 days. I really think whatever you're doing is helping and your body is doing what it should. Fxd this is your cycle hun :dust:.


----------



## TexasRider

I hope so smile. I told my husband today that if I didn't get pregnant soon I was gonna need some new work clothes. I didn't buy any this year cause we have been TTC and I didn't want to spend money on clothes and then get pregnant. That's what I did when I got pregnant with my daughter ... Wait maybe that's why I should go buy new clothes.... Lol
But seriously I didn't want to buy new clothes and then have to buy maternity or bigger stuff once I got pregnant so I've just been limping along with the same wardrobe


----------



## squirrel.

Texas, I've been the same. Not just with clothes, but putting off holidays etc. thinking I'd be pregnant and all this time it hasn't worked. Well no more. I am going all out to get in shape and am really pleased with how my body is going back to how it was before I had Isla. I'm nearly there and to celebrate I'm going to get some new clothes. We're also booking a holiday for October. We have to stop leading our lives by "if we get pregnant".

Blabla: Toen ik jonger was was ik vloeiend in Nederlands. Ik ging naar een Nederlandse basis school en voor een lange tijd was het mijn eerste taal. Heelaas spreek ik nu nooit de taal dus vindt ik het moeilijk om te spreeken!


----------



## blablamana

squirrel. said:


> Blabla: Toen ik jonger was was ik vloeiend in Nederlands. Ik ging naar een Nederlandse basis school en voor een lange tijd was het mijn eerste taal. Heelaas spreek ik nu nooit de taal dus vindt ik het moeilijk om te spreeken!

Nou, in ieder geval schrijf je het vloeiend dus dat is al heel knap als het zo lang geleden is allemaal! :happydance:
Plus, Nederlands is best een lelijke taal haha, ik heb niet voor niks Engels gestudeerd haha


----------



## ksquared726

A little late to the party, but CONGRATULATIONS DRUM!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance:

I'm so amazed by how many BFPs there have been lately on this thread. And after such a long, difficult wait for many of you. It's so exciting!

Bee - I'm so glad you have a clear and open cervix now to give the swimmers the best chance. Sounds like there might have been a bit of a block, so I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you!

Afm - I'm 12 weeks today and been using my Doppler to check on baby when I start to get worried. But thankfully I'm past the most stressful part and am well past where I had my mmc in July. And actually right now is my original due date (either Feb. 9 or 11, based on O date vs. the measurement at 8 weeks). And I haven't felt sad really. It's an odd feeling to think I could have been giving birth right now. But I am instead thinking about this little bean I have now and looking forward to getting a bigger belly, which is just starting to become noticeable :).


----------



## BabyForIris

Quick update. AF arrived this afternoon. Moving into cycle #2. 

In other news I went out and got a basal therm. I then proceeded to wonder when I because this crazy version of myself intently reading a booklet on how to best use it. Ha ha :blush: 

Oh the joys of TTC!


----------



## Smille24

Baby- sorry about af. Temping is definitely a good tool to help you understand your body. Opks are great to help you time intercourse. You can buy cheapies online in bulk that are just as effective as the ones you pay a fortune for at the store.


----------



## BabyForIris

Smille24 said:


> Baby- sorry about af. Temping is definitely a good tool to help you understand your body. Opks are great to help you time intercourse. You can buy cheapies online in bulk that are just as effective as the ones you pay a fortune for at the store.

Thanks Smile. :) I'm actually less upset than I thought I would be. I think the not knowing was worse than the BFN! (Now I just need my sense of taste to come back! So weird)

And yes! I ordered a wack of the OPK cheapies off Amazon today. They should be here in a day or two. I'm hoping I can start testing soon because i have a relatively short cycle (26 days) and I want to make sure I'm not missing the O early or having it too late. I know a very short LP could be a bad thing. 

I'm 35 in May and I had to have surgery last year to remove a very large polyp so I know if we try for a little while and nothing happens my doc will investigate. But I want to actually accurately TRY first. 

Excited to see what cycle 2 brings! :happydance:


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry baby, but I'm glad you're taking it so well. On to next cycle and catching that eggy!


AFM: Today, at 4+1, I got my 2-3 on the Clearblue Digital! :happydance: 
(and the FRER is now as dark as the control line / starting to take away from the control line)


----------



## gina236

Sorry AF showed baby. Great attitude about it though! :hugs: 

Blabla yay for stong tests!! I think this one is definitely a sticky one!


----------



## mommyxofxone

droppin by to check in ladies, how is everyone? Smille omg you got your bfp! that's so fantastic!!!! Can you fill me in hun? Did the soft cups work?

Congrats on everyone who got their bfps, and to all the others still trying don't give up!!!! it'll happen!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!

I'm a busy bee again today but should be 1 dpo - phew, finally done with BDing :nope: lol I wish it wasn't such a chore! I'll be excited to just rest tonight. I missed my LH surge again - I only get it like 60% of the time. It must be short, but still - I test the same way every month :shrug: oh well - was super glad to see that temp rise today. day 15 is pretty much my day and my ovaries were so sore yesterday so I was pretty sure I would see it. I got another heavy patch of EWCM yesterday which was unexpected and exciting. And my cervix felt great - soft and I could tell that it was open. I wonder if I just practiced more since last time or if the doc actually got it to open a bit more. :shrug: 

good luck and FX to the few of us who are still TTC :haha: 

love to all the mommies-to-be! <3


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> droppin by to check in ladies, how is everyone? Smille omg you got your bfp! that's so fantastic!!!! Can you fill me in hun? Did the soft cups work?
> 
> Congrats on everyone who got their bfps, and to all the others still trying don't give up!!!! it'll happen!

Thank you. No it wasn't softcups. We had to do IUI due to my dh's low count and motility.


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> hi girls!
> 
> I'm a busy bee again today but should be 1 dpo - phew, finally done with BDing :nope: lol I wish it wasn't such a chore! I'll be excited to just rest tonight. I missed my LH surge again - I only get it like 60% of the time. It must be short, but still - I test the same way every month :shrug: oh well - was super glad to see that temp rise today. day 15 is pretty much my day and my ovaries were so sore yesterday so I was pretty sure I would see it. I got another heavy patch of EWCM yesterday which was unexpected and exciting. And my cervix felt great - soft and I could tell that it was open. I wonder if I just practiced more since last time or if the doc actually got it to open a bit more. :shrug:
> 
> good luck and FX to the few of us who are still TTC :haha:
> 
> love to all the mommies-to-be! <3

With all of the bd you have an awesome shot! I bet you're exhausted lol. I really think with your cervix being nice and open it'll happen. Fxd for you hun. I want nothing more than for you to get your bfp!


----------



## campn

Bee- I think this is gonna be your month bee! Looks like everything is just perfect this time! MAJOR baby dust from all the preggo ladies to the ones in the tww or waiting to ovulate!


----------



## Conundrum

Baby Love your excitement. Will have FX for you this cycle.

Blab that is wonderful news! I When are you setting up the first appointment?

Bee everything crossed for you, though you might have to tell me about that yoga position. Cannot wait for your tests! Wont it be amazing for you two to share a Bday


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- you did better than me. I only got 2 days before O in. I was gonna do it the day of O and the day after too but My daughter got sick. And she's still sick... Ugh not sure how accurate my temp today was she woke me up with her coughing so i went to check on her and then took my temp after I laid down for another hour. Oh well still way above cover


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I have my first appointment March 1st at 7 weeks. She promised me a scan so I'm excited. Didn't expect to see a 2-3 this early! :happydance: 
How are you doing?

Good luck and lots of babydust to everyone in the TWW! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies :hugs:

drum - i think my super twisty yoga move totally worked wonders for you :haha: I SO wanted this to be your month and I am SO happy for you still! :happydance: remind me again - was it just clomid that was different this cycle? did they just do it to enhance O or did they think you weren't O'ing? oh my - maybe multiples if it was just a little extra kick......:winkwink:

texas - I was thinking I could BD again tonight too just for good measure, but honestly, I'm exhausted. I do often think how much harder this whole TTC thing would be if we had any children. I only went super hard this month really to spite that annoying doctor who's advice was "maybe have more sex?". The month I conceived we only BDed twice ....like total. it was the week before our wedding so we were mostly busy and tired and although we were "trying" (bd when I saw my EWCM) we weren't really trying like I have been since. so it really doesn't take much and you are so in with a great chance. chart is looking great too. flat temps are good! it means your hormones are stable :) 

blab - loved the vid of your SO! so cute. he's such a quiet guy lol I should do a vid of mine when the time comes - he is NOT quiet lol. this is TOTALLY your sticky baby!! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

here's the move drum lol! :haha: that's not me doing it, I just googled it.
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blablamana

Bee - Haha I love that your SO is not quiet and will be all enthusiastic. My SO is always quiet and doesn't really show a lot of emotion. This was actually A LOT of emotion from his side. And to everyone else it's like; he's so calm :haha:

And oooo Yoga, I used to do a lot of yoga as well, including scorpion pose etc. I was quite advanced... and then I got mega lazy. I tried the scorpion pose two weeks ago and I hurt my back haha


----------



## sn0wbunnie

CD 15 for me today. EWCM too! 

This is positive, right?
https://i68.tinypic.com/ru72g1.png


----------



## beemeck

lol well if it makes you feel any better I was a huge yogi for 6 years - even taught a class at college. then I stopped for 4 years completely and took it up again only last year. it was like riding a bike - I wouldn't have been able to break right in to scorpion pose again but after just like 2 classes it felt like I never stopped!


----------



## beemeck

snowbunnie - it's close enough! BD for sure! I o'ed yesterday on my CD 15 ....cycle buddy!! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

well scratch that - since I never did get a pos opk, I took one today to make sure. It's positive. ugh. wonder why my temp was so much higher today? odd. maybe it surged after I took my second one yesterday (3:45 so it's possible) and I'm catching the tail end? either way....BD again tonight.... :dohh: this better result in a :baby: ! :haha:


----------



## blablamana

beemeck said:


> well scratch that - since I never did get a pos opk, I took one today to make sure. It's positive. ugh. wonder why my temp was so much higher today? odd. maybe it surged after I took my second one yesterday (3:45 so it's possible) and I'm catching the tail end? either way....BD again tonight.... :dohh: this better result in a :baby: ! :haha:

GO GET THAT EGGY:haha:

And wow, teaching a class! That's amazing! I'm definitely not that good haha, but I should pick it up again (safely for bean of course)


----------



## beemeck

I hear pre-natal yoga leads to easier deliveries! :baby:


----------



## campn

Bee- BD again! Maybe the cold weather is throwing your temps off! And also really it's not the amount of sex since we also conceived DS by only having sex twice but it's all about the timing so that's probably why your doctor wants you to hump like bunnies everyday just so you're all set.

I wonder how our uterus looks with all that amount of sperm! It's like a party in there for the little ones! Just waiting for "the ball dropping" aka egg!


----------



## BabyForIris

campn said:


> Bee- BD again! Maybe the cold weather is throwing your temps off! And also really it's not the amount of sex since we also conceived DS by only having sex twice but it's all about the timing so that's probably why your doctor wants you to hump like bunnies everyday just so you're all set.
> 
> I wonder how our uterus looks with all that amount of sperm! It's like a party in there for the little ones! Just waiting for "the ball dropping" aka egg!

OMG Camp I said the same thing to hubby last month! I was positive it was pretty much glowing in there from all the BD-ing. Ha ha


----------



## gina236

This made me lmao and think of all of us. I know I'm guilty of using Dr. Google. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1455218717905.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck catching that egg Bee!!! I have everything super crossed for you!!


----------



## TexasRider

Feeling sick. Guess daughter gave me her cold... Sore throat and a cough. Boo


----------



## Conundrum

Blab awesome I called as well so March 2nd here lol. I think we're exactly a day apart going on lmc.

Bee I will be keeping the pose throughout your cycle. The only thing I did differently this cycle was I stopped everything :haha: . The juicing, overly healthy meals, testing and my extra vitamins. They put me on Clomid for the boost and I was ovulating on CD 11-12 on average- so to see if they could extend it a few days. I pray this cycle is yours hun. Go catch that egg!

Snow very close, catch that egg! GL


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> This made me lmao and think of all of us. I know I'm guilty of using Dr. Google. :haha:

Haha my hubby yells at me all of the time for trusting in Google. Sometimes it's right though.


----------



## beemeck

welllllll guys - 

sadly I'm going to BD one more time tonight :nope: ugh lol. I think yesterday's temp was just a fluke and that yesterday was O day, but I'll BD like crazy so when I see my doc again I can be like - ha! Today's temp (and yesterdays) was a normal 1DPO temp and lately I've been O'ing the same day as the pos opk, but with temps being all over the place it's POSSIBLE that today could be O day. So going to try onnnnnneeeeee more time. :sleep:


----------



## blablamana

Haha Bee - I love how you say 'sadly I'm going to BD one more time tonight' :haha: I get it, TTC is draining, but the honesty with which you said it is hilarious! 

In the meantime, I don't dare to have sex right now, so I told SO that we won't have sex until at LEAST the first scan. :") He wasn't pleased but he understands. 

Last night I was in a childish mood and hit my SO in the face with a wet teabag. As a result he shoved me fully clothed under a cold shower. :dohh:


----------



## beemeck

lol it's so true - I could go without it as it is! :haha: and you know it's getting bad when he's even like - again?? haha TTC is a dirty job, but somebody's got to do it. 

you and your SO are so crazy! lol the wrestling and now this. DH and I are too old and lazy for anything like that :haha: and coming from such a calm, quiet guy - who knew he had it in him?!

I feel like next time around I won't wanna BD until I get past a certain point too. We were on our honeymoon last time with lots of DTD and once I found out how low in my cervix the baby was - I was so freaked out! I ended up hemorrhaging from the trans vag ultrasound things, so DTD could have totally set it off. I'm def super scared now :nope:


----------



## TexasRider

Halfway through my TWW and I am getting sick. Sore throat and the whole nine yards... Going downhill in a hurry. After dealing with a sick kiddo for a week I will be glad when we all feel better. Our BD is definitely lackluster so hopefully if we don't conceive this cycle it will pick up! Lol


----------



## beemeck

oh no texas - that sounds awful. I hope you feel better ASAP and top it off with a BFP in a week!


----------



## Conundrum

Blab love the stories, a playful DH in our house usually means something important will be broken :haha: Don't fret he will get his in late first and second once hormones kick in lol.

Bee with yoga pose in mind sending you lots of babydust hun. Hopefully you'll get a break soon lol.

Tex sorry you are sick, but am so excited to see your upcoming tests. GL


----------



## Smille24

Texas- your chart looks awesome. I really think you have an awesome shot. 

Bee- I'm sorry today looks like O day and you may have to bd again. If you don't get a bfp this cycle I'll be shocked. All of that sperm up there, it has to lead to a bfp. 

Fxd for you ladies this cycle :dust:.


----------



## BabyForIris

Texas i agree with everyone else! Your chart looks amazing! As a new charter I'm currently obsessed with looking at everyone else charts. :)

Hope you feel better soon and FX!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks. My last chart was crazy looking. It did confirm O on cd 14 but it was a short LP only 11 days. So I added in B6 and vitamin C. Along with my prenatal and a b-complex. So I'm hoping that it has helped regulatey horomones.


----------



## campn

We've only had sex ONCE since my BFP! Honestly I wasn't feeling it at all after months of constant BD, and then I was scared of doing it and spotting like I did with DS. Thankfully no spotting this time (knock on wood) but I'm liking how different every pregnancy is this time! Last time I was always always nauseous.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> We've only had sex ONCE since my BFP! Honestly I wasn't feeling it at all after months of constant BD, and then I was scared of doing it and spotting like I did with DS. Thankfully no spotting this time (knock on wood) but I'm liking how different every pregnancy is this time! Last time I was always always nauseous.

We've only done it twice. I think he's afraid and I'm in no mood especially after all the bding we've done prior lol.


----------



## jGo_18

we've only done it twice... and i'm 16 wks. it's part fear, part reclaiming my body from ttc, and part... this baby is just killing my mood ;)


----------



## gina236

If my friend could hear you guys. He has a fantasy that pregnancy makes women super horney. You would all be crushing his dreams :haha:


----------



## jGo_18

gina236 said:


> If my friend could hear you guys. He has a fantasy that pregnancy makes women super horney. You would all be crushing his dreams :haha:

 :haha::haha:

to be honest, my last pregnancy did kind of have that effect...:blush:
this one is completely opposite... i kind of feel bad!:dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Haha gina! 

I recall us having a lot of sex in the 2nd tri. The 1st tri I was way too sick and the 3rd I was too fat lol. He's been working 12's 6 days a week so luckily he hasn't been in the mood.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Helllllp! What does ovulation pain feel like? I am pretty sure that's what going on right now. It started about an hour ago, dull cramps. Now they are kind of intense to where I just wanna lay down. I am like 99% sure that I am ovulating today. The pain is in my lower belly. Does this sound normal?

EDIT: HAHA I just looked at my ticker & it talks about O pain. I'm just not sure it's supposed to hurt this much. It feels like bad AF cramps? I had to take something for it :(


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry but it's great that I'm not the only one not having sex haha. Makes me feel like less of a piece of work towards SO. :haha:


----------



## ciz

Only a few times here. But I'm just really not in mood with feeling sick and super tired from watching my toddler all day. 

Ov pain with me hun was quite sharp and really uncomfortable. I noticed it much stronger after having my DD.


----------



## Trr

Only 2 times as well. Trying to be cautious. Once the scan comes I'll be less crazy about it.


----------



## beemeck

Haha I'm jelly! I think I have a uti after this week ! 6 days in a row ... Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Smille24

Oh no bee! I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

we DTD in first tri about 2/3 week and it was okay. But now into second tri it seems really enjoyable! Lol xx
Hopefully those feelings will come back to you into the second trimester ladies and you can enjoy it again. Xx


----------



## blablamana

Ladies, I need some reassurance, or dead-cold honesty:

* I have a lot of back pain today.. is that okay at 4+3 or does this mean something is * wrong? 
* My temp (vaginally) dropped from 37.6 to 37.2 this morning, but orally it is 37.7? What does this mean? Also, my coverline is 36.6/36.7 but does a temp drop of 0.4 this morning mean something bad?
* My tests keep getting darker and I still get a 2-3 on Clearblue.. however, I noticed a brownish/yellow hue to my cm, which was watery, this morning. It's gone now, but the back pain persists.. 

I'm so so so afraid of losing this one too. Is it okay to have backpain? Low? It doesn't feel like cramps, more like little stabs/pressure every now and then. 
I don't have cramps in my tummy. Last time it was the other way around, only pretty awful cramps. Now I have none, but the backpain makes me feel scared as hell
:cry:


----------



## campn

Bla- Back pain is one of the early pregnancy symptom, I also get it even until now. 
I don't temp anymore so I don't know what my temp would look like but it doesn't sound like a huge temp drop especially that many things can effect a small change in temps like that. 

The cm is probably your mucus plug (vomit!) building up. You'll probably lose bits of it every now and then but it self regenerates so just get used that it's one of the many pregnancy discharges. 

I know it's easy to get scared over everything but everything sounds normal to me. Enjoy it!


----------



## blablamana

Thank you sweetie, I'm so scared it's maddening. I really have to keep myself from compulsively checking my cervix/cm. If it hadn't been for me checking "indoors" ( :") ) I wouldn't even have noticed it, it was so little. 
I'm really trying to enjoy everything and trying to trust my body. 
My breasts hurt like hell though, even stabbing pains in the left one every now and then. I guess that's a relatively good sign.


----------



## Smille24

I had back pain and cramps in the very beginning. It's from your ligaments and tendons softening to allow your uterus to make more room. As far as the brownish cm, it's normal to spot. There's a lot going on with your body right now. If it picks up, I'd see a dr immediately. Honestly, I'd stop temping. You're only going to create a lot of stress. I stopped temping the day I got a bfp bc who wants to over-analyze temps when you know you're pregnant? Also, stop checking your cervix lol. Now is a time to relax. My boobs hurt like hell too and I'm almost 7 weeks. It's hard to sleep bc I'm a stomach sleeper.


----------



## Trr

Bla- I had some back pain last week. Lasted for a day or so. I'm on my feet all day at work and usually happens after that. I got worried too but it passed now. 

They say to stop temping after you get your positive because it's only going to drive you crazy. It probably won't give you enough info even if you miscarried. For your sanity, I recommend putting the thermometer away. If you are going to miscarry, there isn't much you can do and stressing yourself out with temping is not going to make it better on your little one. 

It's hard don't get me wrong. I have been spending my weeks worried about a mc as well but I'm just coming to terms with what the future might hold. Just be happy that right now you are pregnant and that baby deserves all your love no matter how long it stays around. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies, this reassures me a little bit.
I'll put the thermometer away and hope for the best.


----------



## ciz

I had horrendous back ache. It's just your hormones kicking in telling your muscles it's time to relax some stretching is about to happen..it will come and go. You'll also start feeling your round ligament muscles hurting( muscle surrounding your hip front to back). This can be painful. But should last a few seconds but again this will be on and off. Please stop checking your cervix. Cm isn't pretty from now on its thick, jelly creamy blobs. Some days it will be just creamy lotion other days blobs all normal =) haha I won't even try to describe what your actually mucus plug looks like later on.

I know how much of a worry it is I lost 4 and I'm still worried about this one and I'm nearly 10 weeks. Best thing is just to try and not focus on it. Keep your mind set that you are pregnant and enjoy each day with your little miracle =) all will be ok hun. Everything you said sounds good for pregnancy xx


----------



## blablamana

Thank you all for being so sweet :hugs: 
My backache is mostly gone now. I just did my last FRER (one before was 2 days ago) and now the control line is a faint line hehehe :happydance:
CM was fine again, big globs of white stuff. 
Temped one more time, just to see if it went further down or not, but it was up 0.2. :happydance: 
So I will stop temping now. SO threatened to throw it out if I ever use it again. :haha:

Thanks again for being so lovely and caring, I wouldn't know what I would do without this fabulous group of ladies <3


----------



## TexasRider

Just checking to say Eek!!! Look at my chart!! It's looking good!

Still feel like crap. Just ready to feel better... Sigh


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Just checking to say Eek!!! Look at my chart!! It's looking good!
> 
> Still feel like crap. Just ready to feel better... Sigh

Omg it looks AMAZING! !! When are you testing?


----------



## TexasRider

Honestly probably not till AF is due...maybe the day before. But if my temp stays high then it may be earlier lol


----------



## TexasRider

Bumping to say good morning to everyone and I hope you had a great weekend. And EEK my chart!!! Haha sorry I can't help it


----------



## Smille24

Looking good texas!

I have my 2nd scan today and I'm terribly nervous. I've been so sick the past few days, but this is how it started with my dd and she was perfectly healthy.


----------



## gina236

Smille good luck! I know everything will be perfect! You've waited so long for this. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Can't wait to her the good news about your scan smile!! Everything will be fine! Boo to sickness though it sucks big ones

I had a dream last night that I was at my first doctor appointment for pregnancy and they did the ultrasound and they told me I had twins! &#128563; this is not the first time I have had this dream either....


----------



## Smille24

It's also my dh's bday so I feel a ton of pressure bc I don't want to ruin his day. He'd scold me for thinking that way. He's been super awesome and protective. It'll be ok. I just have to remember I'm not in control. 

Texas- that may be a sign! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## campn

Texas- TEST ALREADY! The suspense is killing me. 

Smille- Good luck hun, I'm sure everything will be just fine and you'll get to see a baby and a heartbeat!


----------



## TexasRider

Lol campn- I looked at Walmart for the cheapies last night and they were out. Going to hit up the dollar tree today and see if they have any. But it will still probably be at least Wednesday before I test. Since my LP was 11 days last month I want to get past that first


----------



## squirrel.

Texas your chart is looking AMAZING!!! Really think this is it for you! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## Trr

Tex- I agree with everyone. Test already lol.


----------



## TexasRider

Lol I'm afraid of bfn! Especially since this chart is different than my other one... Maybe it's good and maybe it's bad haha


----------



## Conundrum

Tex everything crossed, whether you test now or later!

Smille I hope you have an amazing appointment!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- you're here! Just two more weeks and you're back in the game hun!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Pink tinged CM at (what I think is) 3DPO. Weird huh?!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: Thanks! It's been so hard!!! Especially seeing as I ovulated nice and early this time on CD13 with good quality cm. I was thinking what a shame it was that we missed the opportunity. I'm 6dpo today, so only just over a week to go and we'll be on our next cycle. This is the first time I am willing my period to come sooner :haha: I have my pelvic scan tomorrow and Wednesday my husband will get his SA results. Quite nervous if I'm honest - mainly about the scan
Also, seeing as I ovulated early 7 days after we dtd, there is a tiny obsessive be part of me going: "Sperm _can_ live up to 7 days inside a woman in extreme cases, so that means there's a tiny tiny chance it could still work this cycle" which is crazy talk for obvious reasons, but I am so TTC obsessed, I haven't been able to switch my mind off! At least I haven't temped or symptom spotted and actually, it has been quite nice to observe some things happening to my body that I usually look for when trying to work out if I'm pregnant in the TWW; such as early hurting bbs. Well they've been hurting now for a few days, so clearly sore boobs is not a reliable indicator for me to go off at all.


----------



## beemeck

hi girls...

hate that it's monday (my busy day!) but I'm kinda thinking I might not have O'ed this month..... :cry:

so here are the possible scenarios.

FF has given me dotted CHs on CD 15. I don't believe it can be CD 15 because I took 2 opks that day that were like - very negative. my chart looks lovely this way with a drop at 5dpo - but I just don't think it's possible considering my opks were pos on CD 16 and basically pos again on CD 18 (I didn't take one on CD 17).

I felt like I O'ed on day 17 based on opks - but seems odd that I would have such an immediate and drastic dip. 

which is making me feel like I didn't O at all. today's temp was totally a pre O temp. Never in all my months of charting have I got a temp of 97.6 after O. I've also never had a fallback rise, which this chart would indicate if I o'ed when FF thinks. 

from everything I researched today, it seems impossible to get a positive opk ONLY after you've O'ed (possible to get a positive before and after) and CD 15 was totally negative twice. I mean I'm talking total faint second line. 

my ONLY saving grace I can pull from this is that somehow both times I tested on CD that my pee was too dilute. totally possible because I don't do holds, but that means I didn't do one on CD 16 either. :dohh: so it's kinda all I'm hanging onto right now, but I guess tomorrow's temp will tell....

also, I thought maybe my thermometer was somehow off since this whole month has been crazy temps, but I took it twice this morning and it was pretty much the same, so I don't think that's it. 

grrrrrrrr - I guess at least my HSG is coming up? :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so I called teladoc for some meds and all the guy would give me is prednisone to help get rid of the fluid on my ear and my congestion. and then I told him that my husband and I have been TTC so can I take this med if I'm pregnant and he said no. All I could take is Tylenol and sudafed so I need to take a test before I start this medicine. So I guess I will be taking a test this afternoon before starting my meds....


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I hate frustrating cycles. Will keep FX for the diluted urine playing a factor.

TeX :happydance: babydust!

Squirrel Cannot wait to see you back in the TTC game. I hope the tests go well!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: sorry your temps are totally out of whack! Two days of positive OPKs are unlikely after ovulation, so I think you're right and FF has it wrong. Not sure what to suggest as to why your temp is being crazy since ovulation :( I hope it settles down into a clear post-o pattern for you soon! Being in the 'have I or haven't I ovulated' limbo is never any fun!!

Texas: sorry to hear you're feeling really rotten, but I hope you get cheered up by a lovely BFP later. It could still be early at 10dpo though.


----------



## squirrel.

Conundrum, the way you worded that was amazing :haha: 

Introducing the 2016 TTC games!
Where women compete against their irregular cycles, erratic temperatures and the struggle to keep sex fun when you're on day 5 of "we must have sex right now because my chart tells us to!". Who will come out victorious? Only time will tell!


----------



## TexasRider

That's what I'm afraid of! That it would be too early. Maybe I should just tough it out and not test....


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - amazing! I needed that laugh. so good to still have you with us and so close to being back in full force. I shouldn't fan the fire BUT in all of my obsessive researching about my weird opk sitch, I just happened to read that sperm have been noted to fertilize an egg 7 days after BD......


----------



## Conundrum

Lol I noticed it after I posted, but it does have a ring to it :haha:


----------



## Conundrum

TeX if you are to test today it might be worth grabbing a frer. That way it is more likely to pick up a squinter


----------



## campn

May the eggs ever be in your favor!


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: if possible, maybe hold out another day or two on taking the meds if you can? A test is pretty likely to be accurate on 11/12dpo.

Bee: eek! I know, that's what I read too. I have to stop myself getting totally carried away with that idea :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I think I'm just gonna get some sudafed and mucinex and tough it out. I would rather do that than see a bfn lol but seriously my ear is hurting so bad. The school nurse said I have fluid behind it and it's super painful


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I really hope you did O. It looks like you did but like you said, maybe your thermometer is messed up. Fxd for you hun.

Texas- fxd for you. I can't wait to see some more lines!


----------



## Smille24

The baby's heartbeat was 130bpm. I feel such relief and can relax a little. We're going to tell dd late in the week. She will be super excited.


----------



## squirrel.

Amazing scan Smille :cloud9: how lovely!


----------



## campn

Smile- How precious! Glad everything is great!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille love it! Awesome scan and very nice HB!


----------



## TexasRider

That's good news smile!! Yay!


----------



## TexasRider

Against my better judgement I tested and got bfn. I know it's early still so im not too discouraged. Just gotta keep taking my temp and see what happens


----------



## Smille24

Fxd that it's just a shy bfp texas!


----------



## TexasRider

10dpo is still awful early. But im gonna wait a few more days before I test again. AF will be due anytime between Wednesday and saturday depending on how long my LP is


----------



## campn

Tex- With DS my tests were blaring negative until 13 DPO! Still so early!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lovely scan Smile. Xx

Texas, sorry about the BFN but it certainly doesn't mean you are out. Xx


----------



## beemeck

hi girls!

Able to check in properly today :) 

texas - sorry about not feeling well - that sounds pretty awful :cry: Sorry about the BFN too but everything is still looking great for you! FX

squirrell - HOT pic - rarrrr :kiss: sorry to have fueled your fire but I'll keep some of my hope held out for you too this month. and if next month comes, it's on! testing, results and no messing around! :happydance: Operation Baby. 

smille - what an adorable little blob! I love it :baby: so happy for you! I told your story last night at my fertility yoga class. A women has been trying for 4 years and exhausted every effort (iui, ivf, fet, you name it) so they are trying naturally and the docs said they have a 1% chance so I hope that your slim chance story could give her some hope. all it takes is one! 

camp, teeny and drum - so lovely to see you pop in - how are you feeling?? 

AFM - I'm pretty positive that I did at least O. my temp today and 2 days ago is just too high to be otherwise - the highest my temp ever even gets to. so I just don't know when I O'ed and what that dip from yesterday means. trying not to stress about it but the end of the TWW will be interesting when I have no idea what dpo I am. :shrug:


----------



## blablamana

Aww Smille, that's so cute! Glad that everything is okay and you feel more at ease now. 

Texas: Still early!
Bee: Whether you know you O'd or not, AF not arriving will be the best sign anyway. Don't worry, keep calm!
:hugs2:

Afm: -


----------



## gina236

Bee hope it doesn't matter how far you are as af will not be coming!

Smille gorgeous scan! I knew all would be fine.

Tex, hope you are feeling better.

I've been feeling really down the past day or so. Had a great Valentine's day and now I feel like I'm pms'ing. Just getting super emotional all the time. Been crying every few hours randomly. I've been trying to be strong throughout this loss but I think it's catching up to me. I should be O'ing this weekend if my cycle goes back to normal (it's also my 25th birthday on Sunday). Hoping I can get myself out of this funk in time to BD some. 

When I was like 17 I made a 10 year plan in my head just because. Said I wanted to own a house by 21 (my brother owned one by 22 and I wanted to beat him ;)) be married by 23 and have my first child by 25. My dh and I broke up when I was almost 20 so I thought that was out the window. A year later we got back together and I bought a house 4 months before turning 22, and got married at 23. Thought that was crazy coincidence that it worked out like I planned and always thought the last one would come too. Now I have a few months left before I will be due after turning 26 and I know it's silly but it bothers me. I'm a planner and I loved how everything fell into place. Oh well. Life never goes according to plan. 

:dust: to the few of us still ttc..


----------



## TexasRider

I still have a ton of drainage but I feel lots better. I have to see my OB today for my annual pap exam. Maybe he will look at my charts too not sure. He did tell me to start charting in December so maybe he will. Just waiting on AF to either show or not... Not going to test till Saturday since that is when AF would be due with a 14 day LP.

Gina- I hope your cycle goes back to normal and you get a nice sticky bean soon!

Bee- it looks like you ovulated? I hope your temp continues to go up and up!


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Gina :hugs: I know exactly what you mean about the frustration of plans not happening despite years of thinking about them. We had the same frustration this time around. I really wanted a small gap between my second and third child, mainly for financial and work reasons, but now it's looking like a lot longer gap than planned and three academic years difference between them :( for various reasons, that is a BIG deal to me and I just feel like such a failure. I'm so sorry that this loss is hard to bear right now. I wish I had words to make it better. All I can say is we're all here for you.

Texas: sorry about your BFN, but as you and everyone has said, it is super early still! Most people don't even implant till around 9dpo. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! And good idea about holding off testing. Early testing is so damned addictive, but so destructive as well!


So I'm sat in the waiting room for my scan! Bit nervous. Never had a pelvic scan before that wasn't pregnancy related. Hate internal ultrasounds anyway, but now there's not even the amazingness of seeing a little baby on the screen, now there's just this deep fear that something is going to be wrong with me :(

At least my cervix is looking normal. I went to the GP today about the fact that I've had thrush three times since the beginning of Jnauary and it feels like it's coming back again!! Unreal! She did an internal exam and said my cervix looks normal, so I guess that's a relief from a TTC point of view even though that's not what I went in for :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Well good afternoon my chatty ladies! I've missed you all so much 

First off, HUGE congrats to all those amazing BFP's!! It made me so excited to catch up and see all the positives. 

Gina, I hope you're doing well <3 

I sadly don't have a ton of time for a full blown catch up but, I did complete and have my first period since the D&C and it was a killer!!! I'm already spotting again for cycle 2, it's a bit early but, we also FINALLY MOVED this past weekend so, who knows what my body is actually doing lol.

Work has been crazy, moving was crazy but, finally getting back into a schedule. Still thinking I may wait to try again until after the wedding but, nothing is set in stone as of right now.

I'll try and stay more current in here. Again, miss you ladies <3


----------



## squirrel.

TTCBaby: congratulations on the successful move! Always so stressful! 


So scan showed everything that ultrasounds can check for looked normal. She did mention it can't obviously see my tubes, but at least everything else looked normal and she confirmed I ovulated.

So so far I'm doing okay :( I'm very worried now about my husband's semen analysis results, which we get back tomorrow. I would hate for him to feel like this past year has been his fault in any way if they come back low, but I know him, he will do just that :( he beats himself up way too much.


----------



## campn

TTC- So happy to see your update! I've been wondering lots about you. Glad you're done with the move and you had a cycle already! Whatever you decide we'll be here to cheer you on, my cycle buddy <3

Squirrel- What a relief! I knew everything would come back normal! I hope your DH's SA comes back perfect but even if it doesn't you always have other options right!?? I'm certain and hopeful that it'll come back normal though!


----------



## Smille24

Trying to catch up. We've been out of electricity all day and got hammered with snow and freezing rain.

Gina- I am so sorry you're going through a terrible time. I planned on having all of my kids by the time I'm 30, but it's not looking that way. We certainly didn't plan on a 7yr age gap. Take one day at a time, it is going to happen again :hugs:.

Bee- I hope my story helped. We had a zero percent chance according to the cpn and she was wrong. There are so many stories about couples who try everything and get pregnant on their own. Hopefully you'll see a clear O pattern in a few days.

Squirrel- Im glad your exam went well. If his SA comes back not normal, there is hope. Yes, he will be upset but you will be extremely comforting to him. I know exactly what it's like to face that hurdle.

Texas- I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Conundrum

Gina hopefully your plans wont have to change much more. Happy early birthday girl, hope it is a good one with a very nice bfp to come.

TeX hope your exam was helpful, will keep FX for you.

Squirrel FX whatever they find can be easily treated. I hope your DH has some good results tomorrow and they can go to the next step quickly.

Bee I am sorry this cycle hasn't been easier on you, still keeping the yoga pose for a BFP. I am doing well, ended up at the OB today since I've been having some horrible hip pain, everything is fine, but they think it might be a kidney stone. No blood in urine so they didnt confirm, but have a couple prescriptions to pick up tomorrow. Looking forward to some sleep again lol

TTC glad to hear everything is normalizing and your move is finished. Cannot wait to see you back in ttc


----------



## TexasRider

It went pretty good. He said it wouldn't surprise him a bit if I called soon with a positive test. But I feel like he almost "had" to say it? Like maybe to make me feel better? Anyway pap results should be in next week. He said since my charts show that I am ovulating that it's just a matter of time till it happens...


----------



## Conundrum

Texas well thats good to hear. I wouldnt stress too much on the doctor maybe he assumed you needed to hear it? Either way really happy the exam went well and he looked over your charts.


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo 12 DPO and no AF. Looks like either im pregnant or my LP is going to be longer this month. Probably the longer LP. Guess the B6 is working. Still going to wait till Saturday to test. Chart still looks good. Down a bit from yesterday but not much and still way above coverline


----------



## squirrel.

You chart is still looking great Texas! And it's good that your AF is late. Is this your first cycle taking the B6?

Called for my husband's results and he was told to call back at 3 as they don't give out results until 3pm or later (seems like a silly beurocratic thing, as they've had his results for a while, but he was away till late last night and this is the first time he could call for them). That was at 10am, been on tenterhooks since!! Now it's only 15 minutes away. Don't know why I'm so nervous!

Was looking at the cost of private IUI with a medicated cycle and found it to be (with consultations and a test to check my Fallopian tubes are open) to be around £1500. I was expecting it to be way more, so was quite pleased by that price. We are going to see how long it takes to get referred to a fertility specialist and if it's a long waiting list, we've agreed to go private.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel. Yes it's my first cycle taking B6 so hopefully it working. So im not really sure I am late. My cycle before the crazy time in October-December were 28 days long so im not going to say I'm late till after 28 days lol

Oh and I hope everything turns out great for the SA. Stupid rule about no test results till 3. Glad to know IUI isnt as expensive as you thought. Fingers crossed!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Texas. 

So SA came back normal. Phew! But at the same time alarming, as if it's not something structural (though it could still be my tubes), I'm ovulating and my bloods showed everything they can check for is good then why are we still not pregnant a year later? I mean have we just been spectacularly unlucky?? It's so frustrating!! But obviously I am relieved my husband's sperm count was normal. Going to book an appointment with GP in the morning to see about being referred. Almost hoping for a long wait as then we can justify the expenditure of going privately, which will mean a lot quicker treatment and (hopefully) more say in what we want. Would love to go see a private fertility specialist tomorrow, ask for a HCS to check my tubes and then request an IUI with medicated cycle for next cycle (1 week away) :haha: too demanding? Me? Never! Fingers crossed we might be able to start something for the cycle after next though.


----------



## Trr

Hello everyone, just here lurking in the background. 

Don't have time for an update but just wanted to stick my head in and say hi and that I'm thinking of all of you. I'll be checking in tomorrow because it's my day off.


----------



## blablamana

I'm glad everything came back normal Squirrel, and I hope you get answers (well, rather a BFP ;) ) soon :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'd definitely look into getting a referral. Yes, the IUI is the most cost effective procedure if there isn't any serious health problems. It was about $1,300 for us by the time you pay for meds and the monitoring. I am very happy to hear that the SA came back normal. That's a huge relief.


----------



## beemeck

happy birthday gina! hope you can set aside some time to do something special :hugs:

squirrell - I totally get it. I've all of a sudden decided that I'm absolutely sick and tired and waiting any longer and once I get my foot in the door with the HSG, I'm not letting them off the hook. I want answers, I want a specialist, I want a baby. I was actually just trying to justify these demands this morning by telling myself that I have no kids yet and want a big family. In doing this, I realized that it needs no justification and when a woman decides that she wants a baby and it isn't happening, that she should be listened to no matter what! So I'm totally on board. Glad everything is coming back normal though I totally understand the concern about "then what?". I'm still nervous to hear that too.

texas - so happy things are still looking good for you. really hoping for that bfp but if not, you have a nice, lengthy lp for implantation to occur! :hugs: I was so oddly excited about my last cycle with barely any spotting even though AF came. :haha:

drum - glad everything is okay. Have you had a kidney stone before? I really hope it's not that! (I've heard some women get them while taking prenatals because of the high calcium levels if they are already getting a lot of calcium in their diets)

trr - good to see you trucking along! hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## gina236

My cheapie opk was close to positive last night. Took a cb advanced ovulation test this morning and got a low. But look at the stick. Is it just me or does that look more like a high? I know for it to be peak the test line has to be darker than the control but those look pretty close to the same. I'm wondering if my thing is broken. I have 3 tests left to this box so it's not like I'm using a test analyzer from an old kit or anything. What do you think? (Kinda a bad pic but it's the best I could get as I was rushing to get ready lol)
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160218_083700.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I'm stalking your chart. Your temp went up! I really think you'll see a bfp.


----------



## TexasRider

Gina- it does look like it should be at least high. Maybe it was on the threshold of being high instead of low so it just said low? My fertility
Monitor sticks did this last month. Only got highs and no peak but it looked close to peak and then got my temp shift. This month I only got 1 day of high before my peak. And then temp shift the day after first peak.

Smile- I hope you're right. Last night and so far this morning I have felt a little off. Kinda queasy to my stomach and smells are awful strong. I'm sure it's probably my mind getting to me but my chart does look pretty good. Tmrw will be more telling. If AF is coming my temp should drop


----------



## beemeck

hmm gina, it does look pretty dark. I know nothing about fertility monitors though so I can't help too much there. just BD in case and keep testing! 

texas - FX so tightly for you!!! 

AFM - FF changed my CH to day 17 which I was thinking seemed more likely with the opks. However, I can't say that I'm 100% sure that it wasn't day 15 since every other sign pointed to that day. I guess it's just making for a obsessive-free TWW cause I have no idea what's really going on lol. just sitting tight for now :shrug:


----------



## campn

Gina- it looks pretty dark to me and I say it'll be turning positive pretty fast so be on BDing just in case! Happy birthday sweetie! 

Bee- You know my BFP cycle I had no idea when I ovulated, I never got a rise in fact my temp went down instead! If you ovulate CD15 or CD17 you're still set with the BDing either way! I do think you O CD17 too!


----------



## squirrel.

Gina: That OPK does look really close! I'm not sure on the clearblue advance monitor, but I've heard plenty of people on here saying it's a little unreliable. I'd trust your OPK test.

Texas: Eek! Your chart is still looking amazing! And you have some great signs too. I can't wait to see what your test says tomorrow. You have amazing willpower. Once I start testing, I can't stop, but you've not wavered since 10dpo, that's brilliant!

Bee: I'm with FF on this one, just because of your +OPKs. As campn said, you're good with your bding that anywhere between CD15-CD18 would have amazing timing. I find cycles where I'm not sure on dpo a lot less stressful! Here's hoping your TWW flies by and ends in a beautiful BFP! And as for your post yesterday, you totally get it! I kind of feel like I just don't want to rest now. I need to get the ball rolling and get something sorted out as soon as possible; be it a HSG (never get it right, is that the tubes check?) or an appointment with a consultant or just anything really! We will still be trying our damned hardest this next cycle, but I feel it's all a bit useless. I've got my mind set on getting some help now, I'm not sure why.


Got a doctor's appointment at 4:20 to ask about being referred. Fingers crossed they either have a super short waiting time or a super long one (so we can justify going private). I'm pretty impressed with my surgery, it's usually really hard to book an appointment and you have to call at 8am on the dot. It's then always engaged and you have to keep redialling till you get through. I did that on Monday to see them about my recurring thrush and kept redialling till I got through at 8:04am and I got one of their last available appointments. It really is a crazy system. Well anyway, I called to discuss getting a referral around lunch time and was able to get an appointment this afternoon! Crazy! But very grateful. Wow, that was a mundane anecdote if I ever did see one :haha: apologies!


----------



## beemeck

LOL squirrell! so glad you got in so quickly! can't wait to hear how everything goes but it looks like either way you guys are going to make sure that things start happening soon. I feel myself getting so excited for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel- im going to try and wait till Saturday to test. That would be cd 29 and when AF is due if I have a 28 day cycle this month.. So fingers crossed my temps stay high but if not at least I had a good healthy cycle this month

Edit to add good luck at your appointment squirrel. Either way I hope you get in with a fertility specialist right away!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- Wishing you the best of luck at your appt. The fertility specialist will most likely do a series of tests including a hsg to have a clear idea of what plan works best. I would not take no for an answer bc you've been trying for a year.

Bee- I definitely think you Od on cd17. That must be a fluky temp on 3dpo. That happened to me one cycle and I thought I didn't O, but af showed right on time. You have a great chance this cycle. Fxd for a bfp! 

Gina- that is so close to positive that I'd bd. Those monitors have a mind of their own sometimes. Happy birthday hun.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I REALLY feel like your BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies.

So I'm going crazy here browsing the web. This is my 'day off' in that my husband has the kids all day as thanks for being away and me being on my own for two weeks. What have I done with my time? Researched IUI and IVF. I am so obsessed, I'm sure it's not healthy anymore!!

So now I'm wondering if we should try to go for IVF instead of IUI. IVF for my age-range has 50-60% success rate (judging from the stats on the leading London clinic pages), whereas IUI only has a 15-30% success rate for my age range :( - that's only a little better than natural conception chances. IVF is obviously way more expensive (like three times more expensive!), but would have a much higher chance of success. IVF is also obviously a lot more intrusive, but if it gives us better chances.... ugh! I don't know! I need to talk to my husband after I've had my doctor's appointment. What if an IUI wasn't successful and we had to pay for another round or two? It would end up being the same cost anyway... For IVF there's no option with NHS vs private as after two kids we wouldn't get IVF on the NHS (quite rightly), so we'd have to pay for it ourselves. 

Okay, mind officially gone round the twist! I'm sorry ladies, I feel like I'm floundering here. I guess having a month off is not a good thing when you've been TTC for a while as it makes you obsess about other TTC things. I'm 9dpo today and where usually I might be obsessed with symptom spotting and testing soon, now instead I'm freaking out about what procedures we might have when I haven't even seen a doctor about a referral yet. :haha: TTC is not good for one's mental health!


----------



## squirrel.

So spanner in the works, if you've already had a child you don't get any referral for fertility specialists. I knew you didn't get IVF, but I didn't know there is no service at all. 

So looks like private is the only option... Kind of what I wanted to happen as it'll happen sooner, but the cost will be a factor. Need to speak to my husband and discuss what we do.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh that does suck! But at least you can get an appointment faster. If you are having to pay out of pocket I would maybe see if they could go to Ivf first since it's better odds?


----------



## squirrel.

Texas that's my thinking too... Now just to convince my husband (i.e cost). 

Looking at his semen analysis, he actually has very good sperm!! And my progesterone levels for day 21 were 65, which seems quite good as well. On paper we look very fertile! So frustrating that we're not able to make a baby right now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, I am London/Kent and I was referred. I was put on clomid and awaiting surgery for ovarian drilling again. 
Why did they say you didn't qualify? It must be your PCT perhaps? :-( xx


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Wow! I've heard of that too with the NHS, I'm sorry hun you deserve another baby but I understand their logic behind it. Hopefully it'll happen naturally for you this coming cycle and you won't need any help. Fingers crossed!

Edit: I wanted to say maybe you should try IUI first as it's cheaper and you said it you both are so fertile obviously so your chances are probably better than statistics give!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Perhaps I was referred as I have PCOS and DH suffers from male factor infertility too. It's the only thing I can think of. Obviously IUI and IVF wouldn't be offered but simple
Procedures and medications are. Xx


----------



## Hiker1

Squirrel, from someone who is currently just in the 2nd cycle of assisted fertility, I'm thinking it's a bit drastic to want to jump immediately to IVF when there are so many other options prior to doing so. I know you don't want to waste money though, but considering it doesn't sound like you or your hubby have any medical reasons for things not happening, so maybe all you need is a little boost with some oral meds and an IUI? Definitely good first step is to get the HSG to see if there is anything going on structurally. 

I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve so there is definitely a medical reason for us having not conceived yet. We did one round with oral meds and IUI, and this month has been injectables + IUI (yesterday!). There is definitely a heirarchy of procedures from least to most invasive. I feel most comfortable starting with the least then progressing to most (being IVF), but that's just me. We all want a baby yesterday, but even once you get the referrals and the meds, there's still no guarantee...so like it or not, there may be a bit more waiting and patience necessary (as much as we don't want to wait or be patient any longer!) Good luck to you!


----------



## TexasRider

So if you go private you pay for it and if you go non private then it's all paid for and you don't pay for anything? Or am I understanding it wrong?


----------



## squirrel.

Teeny Weeny: maybe it's that? I think it's probably done by trust though. We're in Brixton (Lambeth) and we are such an overpopulated borough, maybe that's why? Who knows. It is a bit surprising that they don't offer minor services and while I get it, people with kids already are not a priority for the NHS, it still stings a bit.

Also the doctor said all the cliches that she really should know not to say:
Be grateful for the kids you have.
Relax and it'll happen
A year isn't that long 

I was shaking my head by the end. How is suggesting someone be grateful for the children they do have helpful in any way to someone who is evidently a bit stressed out with all this? Besides, all this TTC craziness has made me so grateful for the kids I have (not that I wasnt already mind you) and how mean of her to suggest that I wasn't just because I want a third child. Three isn't perceived as greedy is it? The way she was talking suggested she thought it was.


----------



## squirrel.

TexasRider said:


> So if you go private you pay for it and if you go non private then it's all paid for and you don't pay for anything? Or am I understanding it wrong?

Yes that's it. We essentially "pay" for the NHS through our taxes so everything you receive on the NHS appears to be "free". Private health care is either pad for by your company or personally.


----------



## squirrel.

Hiker1 said:


> Squirrel, from someone who is currently just in the 2nd cycle of assisted fertility, I'm thinking it's a bit drastic to want to jump immediately to IVF when there are so many other options prior to doing so. I know you don't want to waste money though, but considering it doesn't sound like you or your hubby have any medical reasons for things not happening, so maybe all you need is a little boost with some oral meds and an IUI? Definitely good first step is to get the HSG to see if there is anything going on structurally.
> 
> I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve so there is definitely a medical reason for us having not conceived yet. We did one round with oral meds and IUI, and this month has been injectables + IUI (yesterday!). There is definitely a heirarchy of procedures from least to most invasive. I feel most comfortable starting with the least then progressing to most (being IVF), but that's just me. We all want a baby yesterday, but even once you get the referrals and the meds, there's still no guarantee...so like it or not, there may be a bit more waiting and patience necessary (as much as we don't want to wait or be patient any longer!) Good luck to you!

Thanks for your advice. I need to stay grounded. I'm feeling desperate as it comes up to a year trying on March. And so frustrated as well that the other two came so quickly and this time it's been such an unexpectedly long wait with no reason to show for it. 

I was just going by what the fertility clinic websites suggested - that for unexplained infertility to try IVF rather than IUI due to the much better success rates. I am booking an initial consultation tomorrow and will discuss all options then. Whatever they suggest as the best course of action we'll follow.

Good luck for this cycle Hiker! I really hope this is your BFP. Happy TWW.


----------



## Hiker1

squirrel. said:


> Teeny Weeny: maybe it's that? I think it's probably done by trust though. We're in Brixton (Lambeth) and we are such an overpopulated borough, maybe that's why? Who knows. It is a bit surprising that they don't offer minor services and while I get it, people with kids already are not a priority for the NHS, it still stings a bit.
> 
> Also the doctor said all the cliches that she really should know not to say:
> Be grateful for the kids you have.
> Relax and it'll happen
> A year isn't that long
> 
> I was shaking my head by the end. How is suggesting someone be grateful for the children they do have helpful in any way to someone who is evidently a bit stressed out with all this? Besides, all this TTC craziness has made me so grateful for the kids I have (not that I wasnt already mind you) and how mean of her to suggest that I wasn't just because I want a third child. Three isn't perceived as greedy is it? The way she was talking suggested she thought it was.

So very insensitive. My friend who has 2 children, 11 and 10, always wanted a third. She had such trouble conceiving again, and was also told "be grateful for what you have." She said the same - she IS grateful for her 2, but that doesn't take away the desire to have another. And just because you already have kids doesn't mean you don't have the right to have more or that it is any less important. 

She just found out at 42, that she is pregnant with #3. Took a while, but she finally is completing the family she dreamed of. I hope the same for you. Try to ignore the doctor and hopefully you'll find one that isn't so judgmental!


----------



## Hiker1

squirrel. said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel, from someone who is currently just in the 2nd cycle of assisted fertility, I'm thinking it's a bit drastic to want to jump immediately to IVF when there are so many other options prior to doing so. I know you don't want to waste money though, but considering it doesn't sound like you or your hubby have any medical reasons for things not happening, so maybe all you need is a little boost with some oral meds and an IUI? Definitely good first step is to get the HSG to see if there is anything going on structurally.
> 
> I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve so there is definitely a medical reason for us having not conceived yet. We did one round with oral meds and IUI, and this month has been injectables + IUI (yesterday!). There is definitely a heirarchy of procedures from least to most invasive. I feel most comfortable starting with the least then progressing to most (being IVF), but that's just me. We all want a baby yesterday, but even once you get the referrals and the meds, there's still no guarantee...so like it or not, there may be a bit more waiting and patience necessary (as much as we don't want to wait or be patient any longer!) Good luck to you!
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I need to stay grounded. I'm feeling desperate as it comes up to a year trying on March. And so frustrated as well that the other two came so quickly and this time it's been such an unexpectedly long wait with no reason to show for it.
> 
> I was just going by what the fertility clinic websites suggested - that for unexplained infertility to try IVF rather than IUI due to the much better success rates. I am booking an initial consultation tomorrow and will discuss all options then. Whatever they suggest as the best course of action we'll follow.
> 
> Good luck for this cycle Hiker! I really hope this is your BFP. Happy TWW.Click to expand...

Thank you! I am very hopeful! We had 6 follicles, 1 which was of size, another 3 were super close, and 2 were a bit smaller, so I'm hoping one will take (and hopefully not all!!) One or 2 more BD for good measure, then I'm officially in the TWW. Trying to stay positive this month and not be such a Negative Nelly.

I wasn't thinking about unexplained fertility, which is what it sounds like you have, and that the protocol might be different. Try to not get too wrapped up in your online searches, though and focus instead on finding a good doctor who you trust and who will guide you in the best direction based on your situation and health history. Then relax and let them take over! It's been a huge relief for me to have someone else in charge, I'll tell you!


----------



## squirrel.

Sounds like you're in with a great shot! Fingers crossed this is your BFP cycle!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- yes, IVF has a higher success rate, but it is super expensive, at least in the US. That's the struggle we were having with the idea of moving on to that. We would've had a 50/50 chance of it working and didn't want to drain our accounts. Here in the US IUI with all the meds and monitoring costed us about $1,300. Ivf was $19,000 but that did not include the cost of injections. 

Since your dh has a great count, your success rate is a lot higher for IUI. The internet is not a reliable source. I would sit down with a specialist and go over your options. Maybe a medicated cycle would be the answer. I hope you get answers soon, but I'm really pulling for a bfp for you!


----------



## campn

Hiker- Hope this is your BFP hun!!! 

I'll never get why people don't think you don't get a second or a third or a fourth just because you already have kids, you still feel the same as someone who is still struggling for their first, both situations hurt deeply and frustration that you can't get help, or deserve help is just unfair. TTC taugh me to be very grateful for the child I have, but I'd have always felt that there was a little baby I was meant to have but I never did...


----------



## squirrel.

Wow! Smille I can't believe how expensive IVF is over there!!! Here you pay around £4000 for the IVF (not sure how much meds are and that doesn't include consultations and scans I don't think). Edit: Just had a look at the drugs cost and it would be between £700 and £1500. Such a huge variation, I wonder why...

Campn: I know, it's such a strange mentality to have, to assume that just because a woman has children that she doesn't hurt when TTC takes a lot longer than expected. My whole life I have *known* I would have three children. It goes beyond wanting three kids and more into the realm of 'I just know my family will have three children'. Probably because I came from a family with three kids. This final struggle to complete our family has not only thrown me, but has filled with with such a unique frustration because it is so unexpected. I thought we'd fall straight away again, as after two very quick conceptions, why on earth wouldn't be conceive quickly again? This year has been long and hard and a kick in the gut.

And now our new hurdle begins. Waiting for help, going through the tough challenges fertility treatments pose and financing it all. I am excited about getting help, but very wary about the rest!

The good news is I spoke to my husband this evening and he has agreed that if our consultant suggests IVF as the route we should take, then he agrees that we should.

Now just to wait a few weeks to hear what the consultant suggests!


----------



## TexasRider

Well temp drop this morning. Pretty sure I am out and AF will be here tomorrow. I know its still above cover but I'm almost certain AF will show tomorrow. Not too bummed out. Not counting the crazy junk from October to December we have really only tried 5 cycles where I was fairly certain I ovulated


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry texas :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

texas - sorry your temp seems to be on the way down :hugs::hugs:

squirrel - I totally get all of your thoughts and concerns that you were sharing yesterday! The "unexplained fertility" is just the scariest thing for me and at the end of the day I just want a baby however I can get one. I think there was a time where I was somewhat hesitant about medical intervention, but all of that is gone now. When my PCP recommended IVF as opposed to IUI, I was freaking out. But the more I thought about it, the more I was like hey - if it gets me a baby, I'm in. Of course I would love to get pregnant on my own first, and IUI if possible before going to IVF but I just wanted to let you know that I completely understand your train of thought! :hugs: We are both hitting that year mark right now and I think we are probably both feeling that very impatient anxiety! sending you hugs and can't wait to hear about your upcoming journey! :hugs:

I'm just hanging out at my normal 98.29. Is it odd that every month I get that same temp about 6 times each TWW?? I think it's so crazy! :wacko: I'm really just focusing on the HSG right now and getting answers, so I'm really not thinking about this cycle. I think I did build up a lot of hope but it always starts dissipating around this time - prob self preservation. :shrug:


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry Texas, though I hope that AF doesn't arrive and it's just a wacky temp. 
Bee: I actually think that constant high temp is good, at least you are way above coverline and that signals (says a fertility book I sorta read, focused on temping) that your progesterone levels are probably very good :) 

Squirrel: I understand why you would want to do IVF and I think you and DH should do whatever feels best. I don't understand the whole "enjoy the two kids you have part", as if you don't? What the hell?:grr:
It's just really uncalled for, and I'm sorry you had to go through that. I hope that you soon have some answers dear :flower:

Afm: look at the attachment :happydance: (and my creepy thin finger :") )
View attachment 930208


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Blabla, that is fabulous! Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: congrats on the 3+ Now relax and stop testing :haha:

Bee: you totally get it. You're right, hitting that year mark is so difficult. According to this forum we're now LTTTC :( I always saw that forum and felt sad for the women there just by seeing the title, but never thought I'd one day actually belong there with how easily the other two came along (and I was so grateful for how easily they came along, I didn't take it for granted ever). I really hope your HSG goes well and that your tubes aren't an issue. The afterwards I hope you're able to push for intervention. In the meantime, here's to both of us getting a BFP before we need any assistance!

Texas: I'm really sorry your temp dropped. It's such a gut wrenching feeling when you see the thermometer and it's gone down :hugs: hope it's just a temporary dip and AF stays away.


So appointment booked for the 29th. They only had day time appointments left for the next three weeks, so I booked that one and will have to go with my husband as there's no one to watch our kids during the day. I filled out all the paperwork last night and that felt quite exciting. Now I'm just trying to look ahead. Oddly enough, I'm not too worried about next cycle now seeing as I know help is on the horizon. It would be amazing to get pregnant on my own next cycle, but if I don't, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: :haha: Okay okay, I will 
I'm glad you are not too worried and I'm sure it feels great to know that even if this is not your cycle, you have help. You will have your third baby, I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel - knowing there's help is a relief. Yes, it's not ideal to take this long and use science, but sometimes you need that little push. I think ivf, especially when it's that affordable, is a great option. 

Bee- how are you doing hun? Your chart is looking good. Fxd for you!

Texas- sorry about af hun :hugs:.


----------



## TexasRider

Yup AF showed this am. Glad that this cycle was 28 days. That's what they were before all the crazy stuff happened.
Anyway this month my husband has to go away on business during my fertile week. So the best chance we will have is to bd 3 days before O and Wednesday morning as a quickie before he leaves at 2 days before O.... Sigh... He won't be back till Sunday which will be several days after O. I have O'd on day 14 both cycles that I ovulated in so its safe to assume it will be around there again.


----------



## beemeck

Texas - so sorry about AF. I know that even on the months that happy my cycle cooperated, it's still so depressing . Sending you hugs ! 

Blab - congrats on your digi! Can't wait to see a beautiful scan pic soon :) 

Squirrel- so glad you are getting in so quick ! It will be so nice to talk to a specialist in person to see where everything stands :) 

Afm - have a little cold that started yesterday. Just a little stuffed up-nothing big. But temps aren't doing anything and are just like every other month so I'm just anxiously awaiting AF so I can schedule hsg and get this show on the road !


----------



## campn

Bee- again your chart looks amazing, but I noticed less up and down zigzags this time? Maybe I'm imagininaing this. I hope AF stays away for you and you get a glorious beautiful BFP!


----------



## beemeck

Lol no actually my post o temps are always so stable. In fact, I get 98.29 about 6 times each tww! The only thing different this time is that 3 dpo dip. I know it's just a fallback rise but I've never had one before. I know it can't mean anything but I hold out hope for anything different lol !


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: so sorry AF showed! Glad to hear you had a decent cycle though and got to 28 days. I hope this next cycle ends in a BFP for you!

Bee: your chart is looking great. Stable temps are a good thing. The whole triphasic thing can be observed on some pregnancy charts, but it's by no means the majority. So I would worry about stable temps, they don't mean anything. It's crazy you get that exact temp every cycle in the TWW. How odd! I think that means you have a good stable supply of progesterone post-o, which can only be a good thing. Here's hoping you get a BFP in the next few days and that little brush did a world of good :)


I'm ticking along. 12dpo and sooooooo bored of this cycle :haha: let me start the next cycle already!! AF is due Wednesday and then a whole week till my appointment with the fertility specialist. So excited for that! This week is going to go by slowly. I have my first ever yoga session tomorrow and it's my husband's birthday Tuesday and we're going out to the theatre, which will be nice.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm so excited and super hopeful for you! I wouldn't be surprised if you tell us you're due in December!! Sending you lots of baby dust mama!


----------



## beemeck

tested this morning because I didn't want to feel foolishly hopeful for the next week. BFN as expected so now I feel like I'm brought down the earth and can look forward to testing and hopefully answers!


----------



## TexasRider

10dpo is still really early Bee! So you may not be out... But I do understand how it sucks to get your hopes up every month.

Afm- AF is still here and she should be leaving soon. My mother in law was being a complete cow last night and decided to tell me that my daughter told her she wanted a little brother. After looking at pictures of my newest nephew. She has never said it to me so I am not sure if she's telling the truth or not. Then she gives me the look like... Well why aren't you pregnant yet? I told her when I have news to share I will... I mean geez I'm upset enough about it taking so long already and she isn't helping at all...


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry Bee. But could still be early. Hang in there. 

Texas I'm so sorry. People are so insensitive. I don't understand why they feel they have a right to ask about anyone's sexual reproduction. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. 10dpo is still early, I agree. Fxd for you.

Texas- omg we must have the same MIL. We told ours over the weekend and she made the comment "well it's about damn time". I said "well we didn't want it to take so long, but we had problems." I didn't share details, it's not her business. People don't get it. Ttc isn't easy, it's not fun and it doesn't always happen right away. It will happen for you soon :hugs:.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: sorry for the BFN :hugs: 10dpo is still early though. Average implantation day isn't till 9dpo so average BFP isn't till 11/12dpo. In my four pregnancies I only got a BFP on 10dpo with Isla and that wasn't till night time with a cheapie, in the morning the FRER showed a glaring BFN. With my other pregnancies it wasn't till 11dpo that I got a positive. 

Texas: sorry your mother-in-law was so callous :( some people just don't get tact and as struggling to conceive is such a common thing to happen yet such an uncommon thing to talk about, a lot of people stick their foot in their mouth without realising how insensitive they're being!

Smille: your MIL sounds a delight too :haha: what a way to speak to you! Sheesh! Makes me appreciate my MIL all the more, I kicked out with her, she is really very lovely (a little odd, but lovely).


My mum is the one being insensitive right now, which is a shocker, as she is usually so sensitive and tactful. We're really close and get on really well and we're able to talk about anything, which is why her being a bit useless about our infertility is very out of character. I try to talk to her about it, but she just freezes up and then changes the subject. My brother having twins has been an issue between my mum and I, as I tell her I'm happy for them but sad for me. Twice now she's made me feel like shit. The first time we were discussing what the genders might be and I said that if they had two girls (they have two boys already) it would be too much for me (I said it jokingly, but to be honest that would have made me so jealous! :haha: ) as that would be the perfect family! She turned around and said, "they deserve for nice things to happen to them seeing as they're having twins!" (What I would do to have twins!!! Seriously!! What a thing to say to me). The second time was yesterday when I was talking to her about my brother and the twins and how hard I'm finding it seeing as we're about to reach a year of trying and she scolded me for not being happy for them. I couldn't believe my ears! I have said time and time again that I am happy for them, but so very sad for us. She just doesn't get it :( I can't talk to her at all.


----------



## campn

Bee- it's still early hun so don't feel discouraged yet! 

Squirrel- I'm so sorry hun, I'm sure she means well but maybe she thinks your brother's twins will cause some resentment and issues between you two and she probably doesn't want to see her kids go through that, but you should tell her it never will cause any kind of problems you're just going through a hard time. 

My mom does the same thing with me and my siblings cause she fears we end up fighting or hating each other so she instantly jumps defending them, but I know she defends me when she's talking to them too! 

I hope you get your twins!


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies, I'm baaaaack! :wave: :)

Congrats to those who got bfps during my hiatus from here! It's so, so great to see that the number for bfps has risen again. But that also likely means there's probably not a lot of us left on this thread who are still waiting for that bfp and a sticky bean. Nevertheless, I still firmly believe it will happen for all of us soon. For those who are about to test or are around their window, fx for you and sending baby dust and positive vibes your way. 

I haven't read through the thread from where I left off yet, but I have been thinking of you all. I imagine there's a lot to catch up on.

Shortly after I deactivated, two big things happened to me: I turned 29, and DH and I talked and reconnected, and we have started TTC again. I made my peace with not having a baby before 30 and he surprised me last week by talking out his worries and reasons with me for wanting to wait. Last cycle I believed we would try this month and we did try! We've bd only a few times due to his still-sore hip, but it was just around my fertile window, so I'm considering myself in for this month. It feels so great to be back on here and to be able to join you ladies on this adventure!


----------



## campn

Trix- So happy to see you're back with us! I knew your DH would come around and so excited to see you get a BFP so soon!


----------



## beemeck

trixie!!!! welcome back yayyyyy. I'm so glad things turned around for you so quickly - you were missed here! I believe there is something like only 6 of us left..... but I'm hoping some new girls join in so it doesn't feel so lonely. 

thanks for everyone's encouragement yesterday. It's honestly just easier for me to believe that I'm out, even if by some miracle I'm not. But I definitely appreciated it ladies :)


----------



## blablamana

Welcome back Trixie! 
Bee: I still have my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm very nauseous today but still haven't vomited. Which is nice because I hate vomiting, but it makes me so damned afraid that something isn't right. You know, what if this nausea isn't real and I'm imagining it? What if this, what if that. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm so afraid. Today my breasts hurt a little less (well, yesterday they were hurting way more than before) than yesterday and I immediately freak out. I really, really CAN'T lose this baby. It's 7 days till my scan and I just hope that I'll make it. 
I do really enjoy the feeling of being pregnant and I constantly just have a hand resting on my lower stomach. I'm just so afraid. 

Sunday I heard that a cousin of mine is pregnant and I'm so happy for her as she is 35 and was afraid she couldn't have kids anymore.. but I can't help but feel so devastated that she could have numerous abortions throughout her youth, smoking 2 packets a day, drinking way too much alcohol for decades(alcohol was legal from age 16 here). and her first pregnancy is problem free.... I love her a lot and I'm truly happy for her.. but I just don't get why I (or you guys) had to lose a baby when there are so many shitty people out there birthing them like crazy. She deserves a baby, she really does, but she did so many things ... 'wrong' and healthy baby all around. I'm sorry, I'm just ranting. I am really happy for her, of course I wouldn't wish her a loss at all! I just don't understand what I did so wrong to deserve it.

I really can't lose this one.
I'm sorry for ranting.


----------



## beemeck

blab - really thinking of you a lot today! you sound like future me when I am pregnant again - I already know it. I'm not sure what advice to give, unfortunately you just have to take it one day at a time. But just know that I totally understand your fears and am thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Bla- Like bee said! Just make it one day at a time. At first they even diagnosed me with threatened abortion BOTH pregnancies so the first trimester has never been a happy time for me. What helped me is looking at statistics of miscarriage by day and every day it went down by 2% and that kept me going just one more day. By 7 weeks the chance is like 3.9% I think.


----------



## BabyForIris

Blah - the fear is so real. I'm so sorry. Nothing we say will help I know but just know we are all sending you positive thoughts and want nothing but the best for you and baby. 

One day at a time and just treasure it all. You are stronger than you know! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome back Trixie. Xx

I am always checking in, silently cheering you all on for those elusive BFPs. You will all get there, and I pray that if not this month then very soon. Xxx


----------



## trixiesmith

I just read through about 30 pages in between stuff here at work. A lot to read. 

drum - yay! I just knew you would get a bfp! congrats!

bla - yay! sooo happy for you. congrats!

gina - so, so sorry girl. sending big hugs to you. I did see your sig and can totally relate to needing to take a break and ntnp. fx for you that you get a very sticky bean sooner rather than later.

bee - aww, reading the goodbye you wrote after I left made me want to tear up while sitting at my desk. I didn't stick around to read anything unfortunately. I'm kind of wishing I had so I didn't have as much to read today lol. and holy bd! I really hope that one of those spermies caught that egg. That much bd around gO-time gets a bit exhausting, doesn't it? When DH and I did that a few months back, it was like, "ok, can we go back to 1-3x a week yet?" lol

jgo - gorgeous bump! I love it! Have you found out what you're having? Or are you planning on finding out?

campn - I totally agree with what you said when I was in the process of deactivating my account. I, too, have come to realize how much I appreciate and love every one of you. The support on here is amazing. And I love that even when someone gets pregnant, they stick around or just come to check in. 

squirrel - so glad your slight ttc break is over. I'm happy that you have a plan in place. 

texas - sorry about af and for your MIL's insensitivity. I know you'll get that bfp soon enough. 

to anyone else I may have missed, I'm really sorry but I'll have to re-read everything again later. 
and welcome to the few new girls I haven't had the chance to meet!

thank you ladies for the warm welcome back. I really did miss you all and the amazing support system you all are. 

I just want to share a story from yesterday that I found a bit funny. My cousin came to see me at work and she told me she had a dream of DH and I. Apparently in her dream we had a baby girl and she looked just like me. I confided in her that I had a dream very similar to hers a few days ago. So, she is now convinced that, because we both dreamed it, I'm going to get pregnant with a baby girl pretty soon lol :haha:


----------



## campn

Trix- I believe in dreams like that! I kept dreaming of a positive pregnancy tests for a few months and dreamt that me and my sister (who was also trying) would get pregnant in December and we both did!


----------



## jGo_18

trix - good to see you back girl!! i'm still shocked by the size of this bump so early on hahaha but thank you! our ultrasound is on 3.17 (St. Patrick's Day!!), i've been leaning toward not finding out and letting it be a surprise at birth. BUT for the past week or so i've started leaning more toward letting my wife have her way and finding out at the ultrasound.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- what you're feeling is totally understandable. You work so hard for a bfp and when it happens you worry. I have just been queasy throughout the day, once in awhile I'll dry heave. I had brown spotting Fri and they labeled me as threatened miscarriage, I was terrified. I went for a scan today and the baby is fine with a strong heartbeat. There are so many unknowns, but stressing isn't good. I know it's inevitable but you have to occupy your mind with other things. Just because you aren't vomiting doesn't mean something is wrong. You're one of the lucky ladies who hasn't experienced sickness...totally normal hun. 

Bee- I'm so sorry you're feeling out :hugs:. You still have time, but you know your body best. The hsg will give you an answer as to whether or not something is wrong. 

Trixie- I'm so glad you and your dh are on the same page and you're back! So happy your dh is feeling better. We missed you.

Jgo- that's so exciting about finding out. Time really flies! My dh is bouncing around the idea of remaining team yellow....there's no way I can wait.


----------



## trixiesmith

jGo_18 said:


> trix - good to see you back girl!! i'm still shocked by the size of this bump so early on hahaha but thank you! our ultrasound is on 3.17 (St. Patrick's Day!!), i've been leaning toward not finding out and letting it be a surprise at birth. BUT for the past week or so i've started leaning more toward letting my wife have her way and finding out at the ultrasound.




Smille24 said:


> Jgo- that's so exciting about finding out. Time really flies! My dh is bouncing around the idea of remaining team yellow....there's no way I can wait.

One of my cousins just had another baby this past Friday. She and her husband found out they were having a girl. She was told this, I think, like three times. Anyway, she pushed the baby out, surprise, it was a healthy baby boy! lol

After hearing that from her, I think, whenever it happens for me, I'm with your DH smille and I would go with team yellow too for myself, just in case lol


----------



## blablamana

Smille: I'm so happy that everything is okay with the little bean! It's hard not to stress, isn't it? I'm happy that I'm nauseous after everything I eat or drink.. and this morning I woke up with terrible nausea.. but I do hope that soon I'll vomit. Which sounds so strange to say, who would wish for vomiting? :haha:

Thanks again, everyone! I also love the rates idea that you gave Campn, that really made me feel better. Every day will feel like a little victory and I really need that. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

blaba - i completely understand your fear. it's totally understandable. but try to remember vomiting doesn't necessarily = a healthy pregnancy. i had one week of nausea & i threw up one time (this was around 7 weeks), after that... nothing. i've had next to no nausea (aside from certain smells that make me gag) and no further sickness and our little bean has been perfect at each visit. so, while i know it's hard not to pick apart every symptom or lack of, please try to remember it doesn't automatically mean there is a problem.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Blabla, this is baby #4 and not once have I ever thrown up due to pregnancy. Don't get me wrong, I have had terrible nausea but that's it. Please try not to worry. Xx


----------



## campn

Bla- My nausea is also different this time, I don't notice it as much like I did with DS but maybe cause I'm busier this time, but last time I've thrown up many more times than this time. 

I don't really feel pregnant cause the fatigue is just part of being a mom too so really I don't feel pregnant most days. 

I got a home Doppler and listened to the heartbeat today. Took me 45 minutes to find it and there's nothing more humbling than listening to your tiny farts on microphone.


----------



## Conundrum

Hi ladies hope all is going well ,will try to catch up tonight. DD ended up sick, but since I had a moment wanted to drop in.

Trixie thank you! I am so happy your back! Wishing you lots of dust this cycle :hugs:


----------



## campn

Drum- Sorry about your DD I hate when they get sick, but I hate it even more when I get sick and can't take sick days. I'm down with the flu so I've been miserable! Tylenol does nothing at all.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I am so sorry hun. The medicine you can take while pregnant is horrible. I hope you get to feeling better soon. Congratulations on the 10 weeks by the way, not too much further until 2nd tri!

Texas so sorry about AF wishing you lots of babydust this cycle. 

Jgo maybe ask the tech to put the gender in an envelope and if you do decide to find out it will be close by. Either way it is awesome to hear you are doing well.

Bee I agree it still might be a bit early, but if for whatever reason this is not the cycle I am happy that answers are right around the corner. Keeping the pose and wishing you lots of dust hun.

Squirrel I am really sorry to hear about your mother, it is so hard for some to understand, but I know it can't be easy when its your mom. Major :hugs: . I have everything crossed for this cycle and cannot wait to see your BFP.


----------



## squirrel.

Will do a proper read and respond later, but just wanted to say:

I am back in the game!!!!!!!! CD1 baby!!! :dance: never been so happy to see AF!


----------



## beemeck

woo hoo!!!! 

squirrel and trixie are both back in the game!!! :happydance::happydance: and your appt is just around the corner, squirrel! 

another BFN for me at 12dpo. AF won't be here til Saturday though so I can't get everything started until then. I think I'll call to schedule the HSG on Friday though so I don't have to wait til Monday.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- So happy you're back in the game! Woot woot!

Bee- I'm sorry about the bfn bee, but I'm glad that means the hsg is going to happen now and I'm very hopeful that it'd be just what your body needs. Love the new avatar too!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Sorry about your BFN :hugs: it's great you have the HSG to focus on and just keep looking forward. I feel so different now that I have this appointment to focus on. Hopefully he/she won't suggest more waiting before we do anything as I really feel like a sense of momentum will keep me going the next few cycles. 

Trixie: welcome back! :wave: and good luck this cycle!

Conundrum: sorry your daughter is sick. I hope she's much better today!

Campn: yay for hearing the heartbeat! It's so rewarding when you can find it with the Doppler at home.


So a new cycle has begun! Just another week and we can start bding in the lead-up to ovulation. I hope I ovulate early again on CD13. I don't think I'll have an issue motivating my husband this cycle. I've really slimmed down and got back in shape while he was away and now he's back, he can't get enough :haha: it's like we're in hose first lustful years of our relationship again. Such a motivator to keep going with this regime I've got going. It was his birthday yesterday and we went to the theatre, out for sushi and cocktails and then came home to relieve our babysitter. We then lay in front of the stove sipping sparkling wine and being in that giddy love/lust whirlwind. It was such a magical night!!! But work this morning was rough!

Five days till my appointment!!!!


----------



## beemeck

thanks for the love ladies. 

hope everyone is doing well today :hugs:

just over here waiting on AF :coffee:


----------



## Trr

Bee- your chart always looks so good at cycle end. Really hoping those numbers stay up there and you have a little surprise instead of having to go for the HSG. 

Squirrel- sounds like you had an amazing day with hubby. Love that story. 

campn- love that you can hear a little heart beat. I am looking at getting a Doppler too but still have a while to find one. 

I had an u/s 2 days ago and baby is growing and heartbeat is 130bpm. Nerves are calmer and I'm feeling very good about this one.


----------



## blablamana

Yay Trr, I'm so happy for you! 
Bee, I hope you still get your bfp, but no worries if it isn't going to happen this cycle. The HSG is coming up and I'm sure you will get your bfp soon. :hugs2:

My scan is March 1st and I'm so anxious for it. I'm going to be all alone this weekend with SO on the other side of the country with lots of things to do.. that scares me a little bit. I have a lot to do also, so hopefully I won't have time to think too much. Also installed the sims 4 again so I am constantly preoccupied with something.


----------



## beemeck

Lol I had to laugh at that - I loooooooove the sims ! It's been so long though. Less than a week til your scan !!!


----------



## blablamana

beemeck said:


> Lol I had to laugh at that - I loooooooove the sims ! It's been so long though. Less than a week til your scan !!!

Haha as a kid I started with The Sims 1 and have played it for years. For the Sims 2 & 3 I had so many custom skins and downloads and sooooo many mods, more gb than the games itself :haha: Now it's just to do something other than looking up symptoms etc :dohh:


----------



## campn

Trr- great news!! So happy to hear about your rainbow baby being mighty and strong! 

I love sims too but ugh they used to stress me out so much! I was hoping they'd get robbed and murdered during the end cause I couldn't keep up :p


----------



## squirrel.

Trr: yay for a great scan!! Glad all is well.

Blabla: not long to wait for that scan! So exciting! Hope we get to see a picture of the little bean.

Another sims fan here. Been obsessed since the first one came out. Sims 4 has been my least favourite (or maybe I just don't have the time to dedicate to it anymore), but whenever a new pack comes out I obsessively play for a few weeks.

I'm so out of temping practice I haven't even thought to take it the last couple of days!


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Trr- great news!! So happy to hear about your rainbow baby being mighty and strong!
> 
> I love sims too but ugh they used to stress me out so much! I was hoping they'd get robbed and murdered during the end cause I couldn't keep up :p

Hahaha I had a "god" mod for that. One click and all the sims had their moods and needs perfect. :haha: I even had a mod that made all the dishes and dirt disappear at the end of each day. So bad.

Squirrel: I don't enjoy the sims 4 as much either.. they look funny and no toddlers! Toddlers and babies were my favorite life stages! It's more of a social game now and I just wanted to build houses and raise families haha


----------



## Smille24

I also love the sims, but I haven't played in a very long time. 

Bee- I'm sorry about the temp drop :hugs:. You will get some answers from the HSG and be on the right track to get help. Let us know how it goes.

Bla- good luck at your scan hun! I can't wait to hear all about it.

I get to see my ob on the 8th. My cousin said she had to have an early scan at 7wks due to cramps and she said she didn't get another until 20wks. We have the same dr and idk if I can wait 12wks to see the baby again.


----------



## campn

Smille- They also do an optional 12 week NT/ genetic testing scan. I'm still not sure if I'll get mine done.


----------



## jalilma

Love seeing that number going up. Bee... I know KNOW your time is coming!


----------



## squirrel.

Is it not standard to get the 12 week NT scan in the US? In the UK it's the norm (but I was surprised that a few trusts don't offer it here - they're the exception though).


----------



## blablamana

squirrel. said:


> Is it not standard to get the 12 week NT scan in the US? In the UK it's the norm (but I was surprised that a few trusts don't offer it here - they're the exception though).

Here in the Netherlands you get a 10-12 week scan too, that is usually the first scan you get here. They call that the 'term-echo' (Termijn), or basically trimester scan. I get one at 7 weeks but that is really unusual, normally you have to wait so long to finally know what's up.
NT scan is not standard either, but you can ask for it (costs a lot though). 


My cousin (a different one, I have a lot of them) is a radiologist and she has been looking at her baby daily since she knew she was pregnant (baby is due on my birthday! May 15th :D ). I don't know if that's harmful for the baby but she is a doctor, so I trust she knows better than I do. She really has been making scans almost every day at work and that sounds so awesome. She can really see the baby grow bit by bit.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Most people here get the 12 week scan. Most insurance places cover it too but sometimes you have to pay a part of it. 

Bla- Every day sounds very very excessive. I don't even use my Doppler that often. High risk pregnancies require scans monthly or bi-weekly so it can be worth the risk at times, but daily for no reason is insane.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Squirrel- Most people here get the 12 week scan. Most insurance places cover it too but sometimes you have to pay a part of it.
> 
> Bla- Every day sounds very very excessive. I don't even use my Doppler that often. High risk pregnancies require scans monthly or bi-weekly so it can be worth the risk at times, but daily for no reason is insane.

Yeah it's definitely excessive, but I think it's still pretty cool that she can even though there is no reason for it. I wouldn't go to the midwife daily haha, but she can use it for like 5 minutes and move along.
We've already urged her to stop doing it so often, but she is very stubborn and I think it's quite addictive to see your baby so much.


----------



## beemeck

hey girls - AF is arriving today... still just spotting but should be full force today based on my temps. A day early but my lp has been 13 days before even though it's mostly 14 days. 

I feel totally fine about it - I had my sad days at the 10dpo BFN and was fully prepared for this. Was going off momentum of the upcoming HSG but all of that has been shot down. I called to schedule this morning. The woman asked how long my flow was and I said 5 days with 2 days of spotting. She said it would need to be done when the bleeding stopped but the reasoning was because I could still be pregnant even though I'm bleeding? so basically Friday is day 8 and the weekend is day 9 and 10 so Friday was the only option and the PA that does the HSG is off that day. sometimes I really can't catch a break. I think she wanted me to wait for next month but she didn't say it and I kept pressing for "there's got to be something we can do". I ended up asking if I could come in on one of the days I'm still spotting if I can do a pregnancy test to show that I'm not. I'm so confused because if that's the case then anyone could be pregnant at any time and they should always do a test to be sure. ugh .so we left it with her talking to the dr and asking and getting back to me. that was at 8. now it's 1:30. she better call back with the news I want to hear!!


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Bee how frustrating!! What a way to steal your momentum and positivity. So sorry, they're being so particular. I know places have to have guidelines and rules for procedures, but surely a little common sense could be applied in cases like yours? I hope she gets back to you with good news!


----------



## beemeck

well I called her as it was getting close to closing time and I was meeting with my next client. She said the doc never called her back and it was looking like we would just have to do next cycle. She said she would try calling the doc one more time. of course I fought back tears as I hung up and had to meet with client. I knew she would call me back during our appt but I had to take it. she said the doc had left for the day but she knew my desperation and scheduled me for Wednesday but said I would have to call that morning if I was still bleeding to cancel. I just feel like I haven't heard this before - I know for a fact that I saw a woman post about having the HSG done while still on period and commenting on how fun that was. So I'm going to post a thread to ask other women because at this point I just can't bear waiting another month and her explanation of not doing it while bleeding because of potential pregnancy just doesn't make sense for me. so keep your fingers crossed that somehow everything works out !

thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Aww bee, I'm so sorry that everything is so frustrating right now. It's really strange that they are so hung up over that period thing. When you know you're not pregnant, what is the harm? 
I hope your bleeding will have stopped by Wednesday and you can get it sorted this month rather than having to wait another month. 
But, if you do have to wait another cycle, don't worry. That's still a cycle you could get your bfp.. I know it's hard but try to make the best of it :hugs:

Edit: I'm just reading about it and what cycle day do you usually ovulate? It has to happen before ovulation, but if there's still time, couldn't you go after the weekend? Sorry if I'm asking stupid questions!


----------



## beemeck

Hi blab - I'm just now finding threads talking about this same topic. It's frustrating bc it seems every doc is different. Mine will not do it past day 10 period. She said the lining starts to build back up then and they can't get a clear picture so I'm guessing for them it wouldn't even matter when I o (day 15 btw). Sigh. It seems there is no danger to it and I've just read about women having them done with full on bleeding so I'm gonna show up and just hope they do it. I won't be bleeding heavily by then at all.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Bee I really feel for you :hugs: I soooooo hope they do it on Wednesday! I can't imagine you having to wait another cycle.


----------



## trixiesmith

oh bee, how frustrating! A few years back when I had a pap and biopsy done on my cervix, I had just started bleeding and they still went ahead. I was told that as long as it was more like spotting rather than full on af, they usually did go ahead with procedures like that. I understand the big worry would be whether or not you were actually pregnant before they went ahead with the procedure, but if you know that you're not, I really can't see the issue of why they still wouldn't go ahead. Ugh! But I'm keeping my fx for you that everything works out. :hugs:

well ladies, 8dpo today here and I've had a slight sinus cold for the past 3 days. Yesterday I was being a big of a symptom spotter and I even poas just for fun. It's been so long since I got to poas and I have so many hpts from buying bulk back in November that I just had to - I even tried to convince DH to do one lol. But now that I got that out of my system, I won't test again unless af is late.


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm so angry for you, it just seems like a totally BS reason to not do the hsg. Have they heard of a pregnancy blood test!? They can draw so little blood from you to confirm that you're not pregnant and move on.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- that is so odd. Mine said after bleeding and after 10-12 days of abstaining from sex. In this case, I wouldn't consider spotting as bleeding. For me, they did a blood pregnancy test an hr b4 the hsg. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Bla- every day is excessive lol. I really don't think that'd be good for the baby. 

Trixie- fxd for you hun!

I thought I was to get a scan at 10wks as this is my first appt with my ob. Maybe I still will, who knows.


----------



## TexasRider

Hope you get another scan smile! 

Bee- I hope you can get your hsg done. I would just show up and not tell them you're bleeding. Hopefully it's just spotting by then and nothing else.

Afm- daughter had another ear infection this time a double one. Thankfully we saw her ENT Friday and they are going to put in tubes and take her adenoids out March 14. Now we just gotta keep her healthy till then. Still on antibiotics that we started Tuesday so fingers crossed. I hate that she needs another surgery but it will stop the ear infections and having the adenoids out will help with her breathing and stuff. 

On the TTC front Im not doing OPKs this month. Still temping but since my husband is going to be out of town during my fertile week I decided to not even test. The best we can hope for is bd 3 days before O and the morning of 2 days before O cause he's leaving that afternoon and won't be back till Sunday which is like 2 days post O.


----------



## squirrel.

Texas the cycle we conceived in August last year we dtd three days before ovulation (and every day for three days before that) and we fell pregnant. My husband was away too. It's very possible! Good luck!

So excited for my appointment Monday, but after what happened with Bee, I'm a bit nervous as well. What if I'm setting myself up for a major anticlamax and they won't/can't suggest anything. Or what if they ask me to wait longer :( ? I don't know if the fact that it's private (rather than NHS) means I might have more say... I hope so!

CD4 and my period is getting very light where usually it's still be full flow! Seems like they're finally getting back to normal as they were before I had Isla. A part of me wonders if we're jumping the gun with seeking medical help... Maybe my body is just taking a long time to normalise after stopping breastfeeding in August? Argh! But I've been ovulating since March, so surely if things were normal then I should have conceived in that time.


----------



## TexasRider

It's possible that things are regulating even further since stopping the breast feeding squirrel. I don't know personally since I only BF for like 6 months. I had to go back to work at 6 weeks post partum and had to start pumping. Long story short I had to stop BF earlier than I wanted to cause she wouldn't nurse and only wanted bottles and production went down. 

Anyway I think if you are going private they will at least do tests and let you know if everything is normal. But If you're paying out of your pocket I would think they would help you conceive.

Well it would be nice if we conceived this cycle but if not we will keep trying lol. It has to happen eventually. I just have to focus on being upbeat and positive.

Edited to add my sister just asked my daughter what she wanted for her birthday that's coming up March 26... Her answer.. A brother or a sister.... Talk about a gut punch


----------



## campn

Hey ladies sorry I'm on my phone so haven't had the chance to catch up but I wanted to share my huge bump! I'm almost 11 weeks but I look more like 15!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: gorgeous mini bump :) looking like a yummy mummy!

So weirdly enough, I feel quite positive about this cycle. Not sure why. Maybe it's having taken a break, or getting really in shape, or knowing there's no reason that we shouldn't be conceiving, or we have some great chemistry going right now or just the fact that this could be our last cycle before some kind of medical intervention and the fairytale fertility story of people falling pregnant right before they're scheduled to get help. Now watch me crash and burn in a few weeks time :haha:

I've decided I won't be telling my husband when I'm ovulating this time around and see if that can avoid the forced feel to fertile window goings on. Excited that in a few days time the week before O will begin.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm really happy to hear that! I really think your month is coming very soon. Maybe something just needed to be shifted in the universe! Hopefully the Stars have finally aligned for your precious twins!


----------



## trixiesmith

very cute bump camp! 

squirrel - it feels good to be positive about TTC, don't you think? I didn't tell my DH this cycle when I was ovulating. it somehow made everything more relaxing and less stressful. it was nice. But I'm sure you'll get your bfp before long.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- i love the little bump!

Texas- I'm sorry about your dd. I hope she feels better. My dd use to ask for a sibling too while ttc and I'd cry. It was hard to keep it together. Fxd you get a bfp this cycle! 

Squirrel- if you're going private, I would think they'd be more inclined to help you. They are very sympathetic and understand that you wanted to be pregnant months ago. Once you get it, it moves pretty fast. You've been trying for a year, you deserve answers.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- so cute :)

Smile- it does suck that she's asking. I didn't even think she was interested in a sibling but maybe I'm wrong. 

My temp took a jump today but I know I didn't ovulate this early. I had no ewcm. In fact it was pretty creamy yesterday. And my CBFM still reads low so who the heck knows. Hopefully my temp will go back down to the range it's been for the past few days tomorrow and I can write off this temp as an odd one. Only time will tell.


----------



## Megaa

I new her and I'm kinda lost on the lingo. But my period is 7 days late and I had some cramps on the 4th day. I didn't get implantation bleeding with my first pregnancy. I kinda just knew, and my bf kept asking so I think he just knew too. And for the past two days he's been waking me up asking me if I'm pregnant. Saying he feels that I'm pregnant, but I wanna wait another week to see if af might sneak up.


----------



## trixiesmith

Welcome megaa. :wave: I'd say test lol

well ladies, I did another test lol. I'm not even sad it was a bfn. But I may have to get DH to hide the rest of my tests because I don't know if I can control myself lol.


----------



## beemeck

thank you ladies for all of your support!! I was kind of in freak out mode on Friday thinking that this is going to have to be drawn out another month. :cry: 

camp - still such a tiny bump lol but it's adorable, obv! :flower:

trixie - sorry about the bfn - they suck!! :growlmad:

welcome mega - hopefully you've tested by now and got a bfp - FX!

squirrel - I totally get it about the fears, especially after this. I never thought that I would ever have to wait another month because of a staff member being off?! But the good news is that you are going private. really looking forward to hearing an update from you soon!!

texas - sorry to hear about DD. hopefully they get everything nice and fixed up for her. what a little trooper. as for DH being away - maybe your O day will be off by just the right amount for an egg to be fertilized. maybe try using preseed if you don't already to get the little guys to live a little longer? FX for you!

AFM - not sure what to make of my situation. so AF did come on Friday like I expected - but it started at 9 pm (as I met friends at a bar :dohh:). I talked to another girl on here who had her HSG last month and her AF started in the evening too - they told her if it comes after 6pm, to count the following day as CD 1. So that gives me two options - the first is that now a week from today Monday will be CD 10 and they should be able to do the HSG then (assuming they have someone there to perform it). The other option is to see how my bleeding is by Wednesday because it should still be reeeeeallly light. The obvious thing to do is to call and switch it to next Monday but I'm worried that she either might think I'm making it up just to guarantee being seen or that the guy will still be on vacation then and they won't have a doctor available to do it and then I'm really screwed. sigh. so upset with them right now but just trying to remain hopeful. the woman who schedules is off today so I still have another day to figure out my plan.


----------



## squirrel.

Ooh, tricky Bee. On my paperwork for the fertility specialist they say that if bleeding starts after 1pm then you count he following day as CD1. Maybe see what your bleeding situation is like on Wednesday morning and then reschedule for Monday if it's still light. I had a super short period (for me) this time around and have been working out like crazy. Apparently excersize is really good on your period for shortening it, so maybe go for a run or something? :) I really hope you don't have to wait another month!!


So I am on the bus to my appointment!! Arghhh!! Been a lovely morning as the shutters we ordered back on November for our living room have been fitted. Love our big old Victorian house to pieces, but these shutters realllllly make our front room. Feeling too giddy today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## beemeck

thanks squirrel - and interested about the after 1pm. I had never heard any of this until recently although until recently I always only woke up in the AM with AF. This coming late in the day is yet another new development. 

it's so funny the things we get excited for as we get older. but I'm just as giddy about those shutters as you! in fact, we've been wanting something similar but they are so hard to find. I love them - beautiful room :) 

I keep forgetting that DH had a PCP appt for this morning. unlike most men, he's been dying to get an SA lol. my obgyn won't write him a script since we got pregnant so easily before so he asked his PCP. she only referred him to a urologist but he will call today to make that appt. she also had him get a blood test for testosterone although I'm not sure what that can tell us?

:shrug:


----------



## campn

Bee- It sounds like you have options so that's good! I hope you get the appointment that you exactly need to nail this thing down! Ah bars and drinking, what is that like!? :) 
SA must be like a fun trip for our hubbies, endless porn in one closed off room with no judgement!? Yes plz!

Squirrel- Love that window! Looks like a very cozy and warm room. I love shutters and curtains too, I really need to put some dark curtains in the bedroom as the Florida sun is too bright and wakes me up even with shutters! Good luck with your appointment! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Smille24

My RE always said if af arrives after noon, yo consider the next day as cd1. I think you should call and see if Mon will work. I hope they will be accommodating.


----------



## trixiesmith

That's interesting - the time thing and when to consider it cd1. I've never heard of anything like that before. I was told the first day of a full flow should be counted as cd1.


----------



## BabyForIris

Campn - cute bump and pretty momma! ;)

Bee - hope it all works out and you can get the HSG sooner rather than later. FX!

Squirrel - lovely shutters! I love home decor and it's so nice when you make progress on a room :)

AFM: I've been quite on the boards. To be honest I felt like I was picking up on other peoples anxiety. Everyone here is so supportive and it's amazing to be able to see other people feeling the same way I do. But last cycle I drove myself crazy and I hated it. So I'm trying a new more relaxed approach this round and all future rounds. I'm 4DPO (or CD 20) currently of what is normally a 26 day cycle. I'm seriously unmotivated to test. I realize it's early. I just mean I'm not excited to test later and I'm wondering if I should just let it ride until AF gets here or not. 

This is my first round charting my temps so I have no idea what is normal for me. I had a slight drop in temps today but I was woken up an hour earlier than normal. Can anyone else who charts take a look a let me know if my chart is super weird or if it's ok?

Thanks so much


----------



## Smille24

Iris- it is completely normal for your temp to be lower if you took it an hr earlier. Your chart looks good to me.

I left the pregnancy club board. I found that they were way too stressful and some people were not very supportive to others. It was very discouraging. I like to check up on you ladies every now and then to root you on.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> Iris- it is completely normal for your temp to be lower if you took it an hr earlier. Your chart looks good to me.
> 
> I left the pregnancy club board. I found that they were way too stressful and some people were not very supportive to others. It was very discouraging. I like to check up on you ladies every now and then to root you on.


I also feel the same about my group, the ladies on there are all nice but not as supportive honestly, the ones I made friends with had miscarriages and then the board became too sad and every time I'd hear someone lost their baby I'd break down. Also many times I'd post something and no one would comment back. I like this thread so much and know all of you on a personal level and I want to see all of us pregnant!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: I hope your husband's SA goes well. It's great that he's not nervous or anxious about it. That's a really great start!

Smille and campn: sorry your groups aren't as supportive as you'd hoped :hugs: we are all here for you TTC graduates :) when we last stragglers are all at the finish line (or starting gate, however you want to look at it :haha:) we should make a pregnancy group to stick together.

BabyForIris: I think your chart is looking really good. It's totally normal to dip to the control line during he beginning of your TWW as your secondary estero hen urge takes over temporarily and drags your temp back down. My temp never rises properly till about 5/6 dpo.


So appointment was interesting. As I suspected, she pulled the whole "only been trying a year" line. Seriously! Am I just being a big baby? Is a year just not that long? Why does everyone tell me it's just a year?! It's a bloody long time when you were expecting two months tops! Grrrrr! Vent over :) she suggested three routes: just keep trying naturally and she thinks it'll eventually happen (no thank you, that's why I went to them in the first place!). Option 2: assisted ovulation through clomid and trigger shot. Option 3: assisted ovulation, trigger, then IUI. I indicated we'd like to do the IUI next cycle. So in the mean time I'm doing a HSG tomorrow afternoon (will have to get off work :( don't feel good about that seeing as I just started). They're also testing my ovarian reserve via a blood test. I then need to organise a couple more blood tests through my GP. If all this comes back okay, we'll be doing IUI next cycle. Eeeeeeek!!! I find that so terrifically exciting!!!


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks for look at my chart Smile and Campn. Appreciate that. 

It's sad to hear that some of the pregnancy groups are so upsetting or unsupportive. I know I'm new but I'm sure everyone agrees we are happy to have you both sticking around. :)

Squirrel that sounds so exciting!! I feel like you have this great momentum right now. That little bean in close I can feel it. Also, WTF. I totally get that doctors see people with extreme fertility issues but saying "it's only a year" is condescending. 3 months is long. 6 months is long. A year is LONG. Totally bad bedside manner. Sorry you had to hear that again.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Iris- it is completely normal for your temp to be lower if you took it an hr earlier. Your chart looks good to me.
> 
> I left the pregnancy club board. I found that they were way too stressful and some people were not very supportive to others. It was very discouraging. I like to check up on you ladies every now and then to root you on.
> 
> 
> I also feel the same about my group, the ladies on there are all nice but not as supportive honestly, the ones I made friends with had miscarriages and then the board became too sad and every time I'd hear someone lost their baby I'd break down. Also many times I'd post something and no one would comment back. I like this thread so much and know all of you on a personal level and I want to see all of us pregnant!Click to expand...

This is also the reason I haven't even started in that pregnancy club. It's so stressful and I really hate to see others have miscarriages. And I also saw that there was a lack of support so I haven't really wanted to be added there.
In this group, I know that you ladies support me, WE support EACH OTHER fully, and that is so wonderful. I'd rather update you ladies from time to time than post in a somewhat non-supportive group.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel- yay for IUI! I hope this does the trick for you. My doctor says the same thing. It hasn't been long etc. In fact he said to not even count October-December as trying since I didn't ovulate those months. So technically this is only my 6 cycle TTC. Hoping it happens for both of us soon!

Iris- yay for another non-preggo. This thread has more preggos than non preggos at the moment. But it's gonna change soon I feel it!


----------



## BabyForIris

TexasRider said:


> Iris- yay for another non-preggo. This thread has more preggos than non preggos at the moment. But it's gonna change soon I feel it!

I guess that's why it's called the Lucky Thread! :happydance: ha ha 

Happy to be here to cheer on everyone. :)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Maybe she was just trying to be reassuring and not make you worry further, but it sounds like you're off to a great start! Maybe all you need is just stronger better eggs, just a small push since everything else seems to be going great.


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies! :hugs::hugs:

preggos - always stick around!!! I miss a lot of the girls who haven't checked in in awhile so it's always nice to see you around. sorry about the pregnancy boards - I've never been over there so I don't know what it's like! :haha: although I have to smille - my only saving grace when AF arrived 2 cycles ago was not having to join the Oct club since the woman who started it was the one who bullied us all those months ago!!! :nope:

iris - glad to see you back. sorry that you are picking up on some anxiety - I'm sure a lot of it is me lol I'm a ball of anxiety. but we love having you here and like I said, we need more non preggos! I think this is still a lucky thread, it's just died down so much so of course the bfps have died down a little too....

squirrel - so frustrating but I know the feeling! I was thinking that when my docs saw me in Feb for my yearly and realized I still wasn't pregnant that they would be all over it. instead it was like....well.....I guess you can have an HSG? :haha: I don't get it! I think it's extra tough for me since I work with low income pregnant women - in my case it's basically all surprise pregnancies. So I'm constantly thinking IT SHOULDN'T BE THIS HARD! :growlmad: I personally agree with not waiting around - that's my plan. I know it would be so nice to happen on it's own and since everything is coming back normal it very well may, but at the end of the day - I WANT MY BABY! so hurray for getting things started! :happydance: we will be HSG buddies! (hopefullllllly) :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

Bee: not at all actually. In fact I've read your TTC journal so I know some of what you went through and to be perfectly honest with you, I don't think I'd be 5% as calm or positive as you are!! It really goes to show how incredibly strong women can be and are. 

Most men couldn't put up with 1/16 of any of the things that go into being a woman or mom. And I say this knowing I have the most amazing man as my husband! Ha ha 

I guess I'm just getting at I don't want to be super crazy about stressing about TTC and the TWW this cycle. It's stressful enough as it it. I think I don't need the extra anxiety about what could be wrong with me and how to fix it. One bridge at a time! (I say this...but I'll probably stress anyway. Ha ha!!) 

Thanks for being awesome everyone.


----------



## beemeck

aw that's so sweet Iris but I do think that I'm a spaz about it! Honestly, I told my DH in august that something was wrong. I guess it was women's intuition but looking back on it now it seems silly - I jump to things so quickly and am always thinking there is something seriously wrong. :nope:

I totally agree about women. I've always thought that, but boy has this ttc journey and meeting all of these women on here really drove that point home! it's amazing and I'm so proud to be a woman. men really just would not be able to do this. they would get their periods and then just give up on life. :haha:

I really think you'll get your BFP very soon! everything is looking great - btw the chart is def looking awesome and that lower temp is totally normal, especially because you woke up earlier. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Bee- Oh I know! I was kinda ticked to see she started the thread and I looked at it and she seemed like she was still controlling the thread. I noticed there was more than one October thread probably cause women were trying to avoid her. Not to be mean or anything I wish her nothing but the best but I couldn't deal with her again.


----------



## beemeck

right? she is just the one exception who was just so generally not happy for anyone else unless it was happening to her that I can't deal. I know it's disheartening when it feels like it happens for everyone but you, but she took it to a whole other level :wacko:


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Bee!

Honestly I never thought I would ever be so excited to see other women get pregnant. Ha ha Poor DH has to hear "oh so and so got a positive!!" he humours me though thank god. He's a good man. 

Hmm...I'm trying to think if I should go back through all 400+ pages to find out about this crazy bully. Ha ha

What an insane place the Internet can be. Glad I missed it I think!


----------



## beemeck

aw lol Iris it was another thread which is really why I wanted to start my own. 

And I also tell DH about all of the bfps! he gets really happy too :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Bee *high five* cycle buddy and now HSG buddy too!! We're destined to get those elusive BFPs soon!!! 

Campn: thanks, yeah, you're definitely right. She was trying to reassure me, but it just feels like it trivialises how hard this last year has been to hear someone tell me it's not a long time. It felt like it to me! :hugs:

It's just sinking in now that this time next cycle I could be mid-taking clomid and going for scans to check on those follicles! I know medical intervention isn't ideal, but I am so genuinely excited about it. I am ready for this baby! (I also admit to being quite a lot excited about the fact that clomid *may* lead to more than one egg being released and twinnies in my future... But I won't say that too loudly!)

And I know what you ladies mean about that thread :( it was a very difficult time and when I got my BFP then, I felt a bit victimised for it. :blush: not a great start. This thread has been my home on BnB for a long time now and I am so thankful for it and so grateful to you ladies for always being here for me!!


----------



## blablamana

Yeah the woman you mean means really well, I do believe that. But she is very preoccupied with herself and doesn't have room for other's happiness or hurt. That's difficult to deal with sometimes. 
I do really think she means well, she just doesn't see it at all. I congratulated her on her bfp, and she is still in my friendslist because I think it's too mean to delete her. She deserved a bfp, but I just wish she thought other people deserved it as much as she did. 

I'm so grateful for you ladies, you are amazing! <3
Squirrel, Bee, Texas, Iris and anyone I may forget, you will all get your BFPs and hopefully pretty soon. You all deserve it more than anything, so it will happen :hugs: 

afm: Very anxious about my scan tomorrow. Fear is taking over, just 13 more hours and then we'll know. Please keep your fingers crossed for me [-o&lt;


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel, so happy to hear your appointment ended in success- though the comment about a year not being that long was unnecessary. Really happy for the IUI, everything crossed for you!

Bee that is a bit odd. As always I say go with whatever makes you comfortable. I hope both of you have some good results, cannot wait for your BFP!

Campn I love the bump! Hope you are doing well girl.

Bla hope your appointment goes well. I am sure everything is fine and you'll get some nice pictures to share.

Baby whatever you decide to do sending babydust hun.

Smille I am sorry things did not go better on the PDBs. Did you tell your DD? Hope you have been doing well.


----------



## gina236

Just thought I'd let you guys know I'm still reading and rooting you all on. We purposely missed this month so I've been trying to stay off the boards a bit. Trying to get DH to quit his second job. I've been feeling so lonely going through all of this with him only home 3 nights a week. Hopefully next month will be our month but I think we are going to take it super easy. I'm done temping and using opks. Just gonna dtd whenever and hope af doesn't show. FX for all of you still trying.


----------



## TexasRider

Gina I understand- I wasn't going to use my monitor this month since DH was gonna be gone around O day. But I decided to go ahead and do it just started a few days later than it wanted me to. I know inwont get a peak till probably Friday morning and I should O that day too. Do what you feel you need to.
I've been lurking a lot and not posting cause I feel like I have nothing to contribute to the conversation. I truly hope all is non preggos here get our BFP fast and then this can be an all preggo support group! Haha


----------



## campn

Drum- thank you Hun! I hope you're doing great! 

Gina- I always think of you and always wish you the best, I know it can be lonely with your hubby never home to help with your stress and everything so I hope he's able to find a way to be present more. Thumbs up for quitting OPKS and temping, I was going to do exactly that if I didn't get pregnant the cycle we did, it adds a huge amount of stress. We're thinking of you!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- that's the thread I was in bc it was at the time the only Oct thread and she has been very rude to others. I unsubscribed bc she created so much drama on that other thread we were on and she's still bullying people. I was stupid for joining and should've started my own thread, but I decided not to. On another note, that's wonderful that your dh is on board with the SA. Mine drug his feet and swore up and down he was fine. Let us know how it goes!

Squirrel- "only a year" are you kidding me? That is so insensitive. You have every right to feel the way you do. If you go with IUI, I really think it's a great choice. I'm a little bias on the subject ;-). I hope your hsg goes well tomorrow. It's not as horrible as people say. No, medical intervention is not ideal, but once you get started it goes fast and it's wonderful to have a plan in place.

Bla- good luck at your scan tomorrow hun!

Drum- we did tell dd last weekend and she was so excited. She of course told everyone lol, but that was to be expected. I'm doing well. The ms has slowly gone away, but my boobs are still killing me. How are you doing?

Gina- it's totally understandable to take a cycle off. If you do try next cycle I'm rooting for you :hugs:.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm glad you left! There's no need for this drama now that she's pregnant, the bullying should just stop really. 

We should start our own pregnancy club!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille that is awesome. She is going to make a terrific big sis, and I am happy to hear MS is gone. I am doing well no MS but I have been catching up on sleep. I am constantly hungry though lol.

Campn I am and I agree. It would be nice for all of us to just swap when the time is right.

TeX your time is right around the corner! Will keep FX and the babydust coming. Cannot wait to see how this cycle goes for you.

Gina I am sorry you are lonely ,hubby has picked up more hours so I feel you. If you ever need to chat TTC or otherwise feel free to PM me hun. Really hoping this is your month


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I forgot to say I'm so sorry you felt victimized for getting pregnant, she had no right to make you feel bad for being pregnant when she wants it so bad herself. So sorry it ended in a loss <3 

Drum- How are you hun!? Do you have any scans coming up

Bla- Best of luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see your little rainbow.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn doing really well starting to get busy. Our scan is set for Wednesday, after multiple delays closing is on the 17th, moving the 25th, nephew's birthday is in two weeks and having to set up Shys party for next month. The last hits hardest lol I cried her last two birthday's, with hormones and this one will be stocking up on Kleenex lol. How has everything gone for you? Has your DD been excited?


----------



## Trr

Smille- are you taking about the October board that we are/ were a part of? I'm curious because I got a weird vibe from the one who runs the board as well.


----------



## campn

Trr said:


> Smille- are you taking about the October board that we are/ were a part of? I'm curious because I got a weird vibe from the one who runs the board as well.

Trr yeah the one you are on too! I'm not sure if you know the story that happened back in August I think. I've been checking that thread and I saw her scolding some poor girl who made an innocent joke that the thread is quiet and people are using the Facebook group more. She chewed her head off.


----------



## Trr

campn said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Smille- are you taking about the October board that we are/ were a part of? I'm curious because I got a weird vibe from the one who runs the board as well.
> 
> Trr yeah the one you are on too! I'm not sure if you know the story that happened back in August I think. I've been checking that thread and I saw her scolding some poor girl who made an innocent joke that the thread is quiet and people are using the Facebook group more. She chewed her head off.Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't feel right about her from the get go. I also don't feel supported there either. I am on a different Facebook group that is fantastic and then of course there is this thread that is amazing so I'm probably going to focus my time here.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so nosey, I've been reading that thread too! I noticed who had started it and got curious. I am so glad my June group is nice. I do feel like the October group has drama still. I saw the FB comments too! 
I still hang out here, it's cosy. Wishing every single one of you ladies a speedy BFP as always. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

I love that this group never has any drama. All the groups I've been a part of online have always always had some sort of drama or other, but not this one. I love how easy going every one is and that the biggest reason we're here is to see each other get BFPs as much as we want them for ourselves. I can't wait till we're all on the other side :)

HSG this afternoon. It's at 1:15. Excited and nervous. I have to drop my daughter off at nursery and then on the way home pick up my antibiotics for the procedure. I would normally be at work today, but my husband is really unwell and no one can watch the kids at short notice. I have my mother-in-law booked in for tomorrow. Thankfully the procedure is when they're both at nursery for a few hours. I should be back in time. I'm a little nervous it's being done by a man :blush: not had a male midwife or nurse or gynaecologist before!

Happy St David's day everyone (especially if anyone here is Welsh?) :flower:


----------



## blablamana

Good luck with your HSG Squirrel!!

I just had my scan and I already started crying when she put the gel on. She was the kindest woman I ever met, it was absolutely amazing how kind she was. 
I first saw an empty uterus (she had JUST put the thing on my stomach) and I was like FUUUUU it's empty. And she was like "Well, that's a pregnant uterus, so definitely pregnant"
And she immediately caught the baby! No problem at all finding it, and it had a lovely heartbeat and measured two days ahead, 7+1 instead of 6+6 :happydance:
She was like: "wow, this really is the best thing you could possibly hope to see right now, this is amazing"

And SO was like, I told you so (he had been trying to cheer me up by saying it would be the best baby she'd ever seen) :haha:

I know things can still go wrong, but it does help to know that for now, everything is perfect!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The best of luck today Squirrel. Xx

Blabla, that is fantastic news. I loved seeing the 'baby' for the first time. You must be so relieved. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Beautiful scan Blabla! I'm really glad you had a great experience. Sounds like baby is doing beautifully as well, so perfect all round!


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Smille- are you taking about the October board that we are/ were a part of? I'm curious because I got a weird vibe from the one who runs the board as well.

Yes, she is the same one who created drama in our last thread. She has been rude to other women on the Oct thread and I'm over it.


----------



## Smille24

blablamana said:


> Good luck with your HSG Squirrel!!
> 
> I just had my scan and I already started crying when she put the gel on. She was the kindest woman I ever met, it was absolutely amazing how kind she was.
> I first saw an empty uterus (she had JUST put the thing on my stomach) and I was like FUUUUU it's empty. And she was like "Well, that's a pregnant uterus, so definitely pregnant"
> And she immediately caught the baby! No problem at all finding it, and it had a lovely heartbeat and measured two days ahead, 7+1 instead of 6+6 :happydance:
> She was like: "wow, this really is the best thing you could possibly hope to see right now, this is amazing"
> 
> And SO was like, I told you so (he had been trying to cheer me up by saying it would be the best baby she'd ever seen) :haha:
> 
> I know things can still go wrong, but it does help to know that for now, everything is perfect!

The woman who did my scan last week was super nice. She conceived through IUI at the same fertility clinic as me. We shared our stories and it was so nice to meet someone in person who struggled. I'm definitely going to book my scans with her if possible. 

Yes things can go wrong, but the chances decrease week by week. I worry too, but try not to bc it doesn't do any good.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi everyone! Just wanted to pop in to also say I'm still here and reading, but not much to contribute. I am thankful to have this group and also get excited when you get your BFPs! 

As for me I'm 13 DPO. Tomorrow is my test day, but I'm going to wait until Thursday. I've wasted too many HPT's only to get AF later that day, so I'm going to wait it out. If it doesn't come tomorrow, then Thursday I'll be "late." With all the follicles this cycle, I'm hoping at least one took! Although I feel zero symptoms, AF or otherwise. Just feel completely normal right now. So WHO KNOWS.


----------



## Conundrum

Blab awesome picture hun! Really glad your scan went so well! 

Hiker really hope this is it! Will have everything crossed!


----------



## squirrel.

On the bus on the way home. I wish I could always go privately. So nice and luxurious and so efficient me he procedure itself only took a minute or so. It didn't hurt at all, which was nice, as I've heard some horror stories of it really hurting! I didn't even feel it. So my tubes are completely open and everything is normal. That word again: normal :haha: seriously, why haven't we made a baby yet :haha: anyway, I am glad it's normal. This means that we can get the IUI next cycle. Just to get a couple more blood tests with my GP on Friday and we're all sorted for next cycle. Pretty excited!

Here's my sexy hospital gown selfies :haha: oh dear...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Smille24

I'm glad it wasn't painful. When they inflated the little balloon, I had cramps but the procedure was like 30 seconds and done. I am so happy your tubes are clear. I know it is frustrating when everything on paper is normal but it's not happening. You're on the right track, it's going to happen.


----------



## campn

Bla- So glad everything is good! Baby is so cute! I can def tell the uterus is also pregnant since the area around looks thick! Chances of anything going wrong after you see a heartbeat is very small especially with your age and health background! 

Squirrel- Why are you such a babe even in hospital gowns!? Even if they found no blockage the procedure alone can definitely clean things out and help you get pregnant so I've heard! Maybe you'll have a Christmas baby!!! 

Hiker- Good luck tomorrow! Symptoms so early on are really almost non existent so don't be worried! Baby dust! 

I also love that group, everyone here knows everyone and everyone truly cares. I'm going to stick around until every one is pregnant then stick more!


----------



## TexasRider

Fingers crossed for an all preggo group haha. I'm honestly not feeling too hopeful this month but hey it can happen. We will Bd tonight and tomorrow morning and then hubs is out of town till Sunday so I will hope for the best! I know it can happen from 2-3 days before O so we shall see! Oh and I've got ewcm today! Still low on my Fertility monitor but last month I didn't get a high till cd 13 and then a peak on cd 14. Temp rose on cd15 so I think I have a fast surge.


----------



## squirrel.

Texas, got my fingers really crossed for you! I've read a few studies that claim the best day to have sex is two days before ovulation, so I think you're in with a pretty good shot! Things always happen when we least expect :haha: 

Campn: hahaha! :D thank you, I most certainly did not feel like a babe :haha: I had no underwear on and it was really draughty!! I also had to walk through a packed waiting room dressed like this with no undies on (obviously only I knew that!) and then had to sit in a more private area perched on the edge of the seat as that gown was definitely not long enough! So awkward :haha: no sex for 24 hours now. Have to pounce on my husband tomorrow after yoga to start this cycle's attempted baby-making. Is it bad I'm looking forward to next cycle more than I am about this one??


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Haha you should have texted your DH during and be like guess what I'm NOT wearing! 

Reminds me of the time I had to get a breast ultrasound/biopsy cause I had a lump and had to walk around topless with only that yucky robe, then sat in a room with a bunch of old ladies who of course were also topless. I'm just glad none of those robes was swung open!


----------



## beemeck

lol you girls have me hardcore giggling today! :haha:

I'll have to try and remember to take a gown selfie tomorrow too - although I feel like I prob won't have access to a mirror. 

the good news is that I'm trying to stick with tomorrow for HSG. my period is sooooo light right now - basically spotting so I'm thinking that tomorrow will be light enough to where if anything was said I could honestly play dumb and be like - well that came out of nowhere. :shrug:

just give me the HSG, damn it! :haha:

running all around today - so busy. proper check in TBD!


----------



## campn

Bee- Crossing everything for you bee! I really hope this answers so much and gives you what you just need for a blaring BFP!


----------



## Trr

Best of luck tomorrow Bee. Hoping for the best for you because you deserve it.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee, I so hope you get it tomorrow! I don't see why they wouldn't of your bleeding has mostly stopped! I have my fingers super crossed for you!

Campn: too funny :) it's amazing the situations we find ourselves in as women going through medical treatment. Pregnancy is the craziest time of just having to lose all your inhibitions :haha: I remember after my son's birth (38 hours of induced labour ending in forceps delivery in a packed theatre as they thought I'd need a c-section with so many midwives, students and doctors) that it felt like the whole hospital had had a good look/rummage around down there! At one point during the forceps delivery there were three of them down that end crowded round between my legs :haha: I feel a lot less coy after all that!!

Edit: oooooh! Getting excited for this cycle again. Just been reading TONS of personal anecdotes by women who got pregnant a week after getting an HSG test and doctors advising you're more fertile after getting one done! Maybe this is out cycle!!! If I got pregnant this cycle I'd be due the very end of November. My mum has said all along she wants me to have a November baby as I have a March and a July baby so far and to replicate my mum's kids birth months, all I need is a November baby to complete the set (brother 1 = November, brother 2 = March and my birthday = July). Haha, if I do end up getting pregnant this cycle she will be so happy!


----------



## trixiesmith

bla - gorgeous scan!

hiker - we're cycle buddies. I'm 12dpo today with af due Thursday, possibly Friday at the latest. keeping my fx for you!

good luck at your appointment tomorrow bee!

squirrel reading your update is making me get excited for you haha. 

afm: I've been trying hard not to symptom spot, and have written off everything I've been feeling or begin to think means something. But the only thing I can almost consider as a symptom is that I'm not irritable/bitchy like I usually am the few days leading up to af lol. Just a few more days then I'll know for sure.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- good luck tomorrow! They better let you go through with it.

Trixie- fxd your symptoms are due to success. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## campn

Hiker and Trix baby dust to you both! I've a feeling that number is going to go up this week!!


----------



## TexasRider

Quick update. We got the Bd in like we planned and my husband is headed out on the road... 

I did my fertility monitor stick today and got a peak fertility reading! So maybe I will O tomorrow instead and I will have a better shot? Either way I feel like I'm in with at least a shot!! Come on temp rise!


----------



## gina236

Texas that sounds like a great chance!! Especially with ewcm to keep those :spermy: alive until the egg drops!


----------



## TexasRider

Yup and I used preseed too!


----------



## campn

Yay Tex!! Good job girl! Hope this is your month!

Bee- Anxiously waiting on your update!


----------



## beemeck

In the waiting room with no panties !!!! Although I feel like everyone knows cause I came dressed then came back in this gown .... And miraculously there was a mirror and you girls have another hsg hospital selfie coming your way !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Looking forward to it Bee! Xx
Gina, your chart looks amazing. Xx
Texas, sounds like perfect timing to me. Xx


----------



## trixiesmith

yay tex! I definitely think there's a chance. 

lol @ bee. your first sentence made me laugh so hard. 

did a cheapie this morning. bfn and now cramping on and off. I imagine af will be here sometime today or tomorrow. On the upside, I'm not sad or upset about it, and I'm already looking forward to this next cycle.


----------



## BabyForIris

Eeek so many exciting things happening on here right now!!

Good luck Bee! I had a good laugh at your first sentence. 

Yay for what sounds like great timing Texas!

Sorry for the BFN Trix but love your positivity for next cycle! :dust: 

Blah - What a gorgeous little bean!! So glad it was a great scan and everything is ok. 

AFM: I'm exhausted. Seriously. I ended up taking a 2 hour nap yesterday evening and still got to bed before 11pm. This morning I slept until 7 and somehow I'm still so tired. I feel like I just need one big healing sleep or something. Maybe it's the weather or just the low level of constant stress I've been feeling since we started to try. Either way I'd love to be less tired. 

Side note: I had to google "fatigue" to see if that's what I was feeling. Ha ha I'm such an idiot...


----------



## campn

Trix- I'm so sorry about the bfn hun, but that's the best attitude you can have. I remember constantly saying "Off to the next cycle!" Cause that was a whole new chance! Is your DH's hip any better??

Baby- I always Google things like that as weird as that sounds, gotta be certain what it is right!?

Bee- HAHAHA try not catching a draft of wind :D can't wait for that selfie and I hope your HSG goes as smooth as possible. 

My boobs feel so big right now I feel like my back can't even support them anymore. I know by the third trimester they're going to be as big as melons and I'll cry from back pain every night.


----------



## squirrel.

Trix: sorry about the BFN :hugs: cheapies aren't always that sensitive. So it may just be a bit too early. It's great you have such a positive attitude though.

Texas: sounds like great timing in the end :D hope you caught that egg!

Bee: yay they let you do it today!!!!! :dance: I hope it's going really well and can't wait to see the selfie :)

Baby: being tired is always one of the first signs! Hope this is pregnancy fatigue kicking in and a sign of a BFP about to land in your lap!

Campn: oh no, sorry you're uncomfortable. I always hate how much my boobs grow during pregnancy (and stay huge during breastfeeding!). So uncomfortable and also, I'm usually a small B and that fits my frame. When they grow they affect the way I see myself quite profoundly! 


So today the bding can commence!! Was going to go to yoga, but the antibiotics from the procedure yesterday have played havoc with my digestive system. I have been so full of painful air today!! Can't imagine doing yoga and accidentally letting any of it escape! How mortifying would that be! :haha:


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks ladies, but please don't be sorry. I'm not. I know my body is doing what it needs to right now, and I will get a bfp one of these days. Hopefully that's before this becomes an entire pregnancy thread lol. I'm looking into improving my cm and starting up with my rrl tea again, so I'm really feeling good about next cycle.

Thanks for asking camp. My DH does have a limp now, but his hip is getting better. It pains him a bit during bd, but he lets me know if it bothers him too much or if I have to take charge lol. 

We've discussed the possibility of our life never really being what it was before his accident, but thinking like that gets us both down and life is too short for regrets or what-if's. So we've decided we'll remain happy, think positive, and take it day by day and see what the doctor says at his x-rays in May.


----------



## ClaireZac30

Hi, I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread.

I'm in a bit of a quandary. I had a miscarriage on 10th February 2016 and am currently waiting to see if I'm pregnant. I stopped bleeding last Monday 22nd Feb and had sex every day last week. 

On Monday (just gone) I went to the toilet and when I wiped I had a tiny speck of red blood - like a pin head. It looked really random, like it shouldn't be there. Since then I've had the following symptoms:

1. Feeling full and bloated like I'm about to start my period. But I can almost feel like there's something imbedded in me - gripping on. It's such a strange feeling.

2. Another speck of blood yesterday - same as Monday

3. Bleeding Gums today (only other time this happened was days before I got my BFP in Dec (ended in miscarriage))

4. Aching down my legs

5. General cramping and twinges

Randomly yesterday I took an OPK and got a smiley face? It's negative now but very unexpected. Can this happen and could I still be pregnant? Could the test be a false positive? I definitely don't feel like I'm about to ovulate. This feels completely different! 

I'm just looking for some thoughts on my chances and particularly advice about the random positive OPK at 6/7dpo.

Thanks ladies &#128522;


----------



## Smille24

Campn- my dh says my boobs are already bigger and I really don't need bigger boobs lol. I know they'll get worse. Mine still hurt but idk if it's from the progesterone or what.

Bee- good luck with the test! 

Trixie- I'm so glad you're remaining positive. 

Texas- it sounds like you timed it just in time. Fxd this is your cycle.


----------



## beemeck

texas - yayyyy you are totally in this month!

squirrel - so glad everything went well yesterday - we are totally twins on this journey and hopefully we will both get twins out of it :haha:

iris - that fatigue is sounding great! I hope you sleep your way to a bfp this cycle :haha: I was ex-haus-ted when I got my bfp. 

trix - loving your positive attitude - hoping some of it rubs off on me :hugs:

claire - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I totally think you are o'ing now (or yesterday) as about 2 weeks after the bleeding stops would make sense for that.....GL and keep us posted!

HSG was PERFORMED :happydance::happydance: and apparently all is clear. I say apparently because the PA (who was not yet on vacation after all :wacko:) and the radiologist doc were pointing and discussing something. I got really nauseated during the procedure (my total M.O during anything medical :haha:) and had shut my eyes to think happy thoughts and avoid puking so I missed it. The doc also asked me to move from side to side which by the way he asked it, didn't seem standard? the doc left and the PA told me everything looks good. I didn't want to ask what the pointing was about because it made me feel like a middle school girl (I heard you guys talking about me :haha:). 

so glad to have it done. But honestly I am an emotional wreck. I've been on the verge of tears for the past 2 days and that is SO unlike me. I think everything is just feeling really overwhelming right now and I am going down the scary path of "unexplained". My follow up with the obgyn is Tuesday morning. She better release me to the fertility clinic at that point....

and as promised, the selfie. totes brought my legwarmers.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8453 (1).JPG
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## squirrel.

Yay Bee, that's great news :D rocking the sexy hospital gown look there! You seem so chic and classy in yours, no fair :) it can be very normal to get the woman to move around during the procedure (I was reading about it before going in), so don't worry about that. If the doc said all was good, then I wouldn't worry about what they were pointing at. So happy for you you managed to get it today and not have to wait another month. It's totally understandable that you're emotional; this is such an emotional journey and coming up to a year's trying while still being "unexplained" is bound to make everything really extra emotional.

TTC twins :) I like that! Now let's just have twins as you say and it will all be worth it :hugs:

Did you have to take antibiotics before? I had an oral mega dose of one antibiotic (had to take 4 pills all at once) and then a rectal one (yuck!). Today I have a crazy digestive system and I swear it's from those antibiotics!! So unpleasant!

What's next for you? Will you go back to your doctor?


----------



## beemeck

lol good on you - I started looking up hsgs then stopped when I read about 1. too many horror stories and 2. too many post hsg success stories. didn't want my hope up tooooo high :haha: the pic on the screen just didn't seem right to me from what I had seen. uterus looked great but seems that the dye didn't go very far in my tubes. ah well no matter, my follow up is just tuesday of next week - the 8th. 

yeah just seems to be too much happening at once for me. if I do get pregnant this next cycle, that puts me due in december which was the due date for our first. oddly enough, if I go into the next cycle normally, my lmp will be just one day away from my bfp lmp - so crazy. 

the hospital where I had the procedure done was the same hospital I was in when everything went down last April/May. which is also the same hospital my dad was in and eventually passed away at when I was young. I hate being there and nothing good comes out of it. I wonder if I ever will deliver a baby there. 

the PA (who I hadn't seen since he was wheeling me down into emergency surgery, cue more emotional responses :haha:) also just had to tell me that he has 4 girls pregnant now that he did HSGs on last cycle. Like what I had looked up, it's fairly common to get pregnant directly after. sigh. doesn't he know that self-preservation is my middle name?!


----------



## beemeck

oops forgot answer that no, no antibiotics at all here. :shrug: I think that seems pretty standard for USA from what I've heard? boy, that sounds awful! I can imagine that they totally did a number on your poor stomach. Maybe the trade off was that my PA said no sex for 3-4 days to avoid infection?


----------



## campn

Bee- You're just scared of the unknown and who wouldn't be? It's scary to go through it all and not find out why exactly things aren't happening for you yet, but it doesn't mean you won't end up on the other side with babies down the road, also probably sooner than you think. I'm sorry everything is overwhelming right now and it's okay to cry cause this isn't how you thought things would be like, it's okay to grieve what you wanted but didn't get, but then wash your face and embrace the life you'll have, and I'm so sure it's full of like 4 kids! <3 

I really have so much hope for you and Squirrel now that you're both getting medical help.


----------



## ClaireZac30

Hi Beemeck,

Thanks for your reply. My miscarriage was over 3 weeks ago now so could I have ovulated last week when I stopped bleeding from my miscarriage and conceived last week. 

I feel so pregnant - I can't explain it. I just don't feel like I usually do when I ovulate and feel this might have happened already. Is it normal to have bleeding gums at ovulation?


----------



## beemeck

Thanks camp. I teared up at that too! You're the best . 

Claire - bleeding gums around o time is very normal. something to do with the hormones, I'm assuming high estrogen. This happens to me often and my dental hygienist assured me that it was normal. Who knows though - but maybe bd in case !


----------



## BabyForIris

Bee I totally get being emotional. I had a sonohysterogram last May and I was a mess before and a mess after. And we weren't even TTC! I can't imagine how much more it is with having a whole year of trying to desperately for this to happen. Hang in there. Its totally normal and in my opinion warranted. I'd be a blubbering mess as well. Lets hope its great news on Tuesday at your appointment and things move quickly. :hugs:

As for the fatigue... i'm trying not to symptom spot. Last month I had the most insane symptoms (including losing my sense of taste...that was weird) and I got the biggest BFN possible. I'm staying positive and hopeful but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet. AF is due Monday since my LP is only 11 days (or has been i think) so I'll find out soon!

Thank you both though. I do hope you are both right!


----------



## ClaireZac30

Beemeck - Ahhhh poo! I was hoping it might be a good sign of pregnancy as I had what I thought was implantation bleeding - it's identical to how I was in Dec. Follows the same pattern. 

Oh well - at least I'm ovulating after such a trauma! That's a positive! X


----------



## beemeck

Claire who knows ! If it happened for you last time and normally doesn't then maybe. Pregnancy dead with hormonal changes too ! I would be surprised if you o'Ed that soon but I'm sure it's possible :) fingers are crossed for you !


----------



## trixiesmith

camp - beautifully said! I would like to second that.

bee - I'm so, so happy you got to do your hsg today. You're totally allowed to be emotional because ttc is such an emotional journey and youre always so supportive of everyone on here despite your own struggles, even when it gets as overwhelming as it is today or the past few days. I say cry and let out whatever you need to. Then pick yourself back up and put a smile back on that beautiful face, because Tuesday and possibly answers and more help are just around the corner.

And for what its worth, I always wish I could have the strength and perseverance that you and some of the other girls on here have. I know I try to remain positive and optimistic about my own journey, but frankly, I often think Im more positive and optimistic about everyone elses journey, yours included. And I DO know you'll get your bfp soon. Who knows, maybe this is all you need before getting that bfp... Sending all my excess positive attitude and energy your way. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireZac30

Beemeck - I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so difficult. I want this to happen so much.

The bleeding gums made me sit up and think this could actually be it - I'm not one to have bleeding gums and it's definitely not something that happens to me around ovulation. It was always a clear indicator of pregnancy but now I just worry I'm fooling myself. 

Time will tell I guess xx


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> texas - yayyyy you are totally in this month!
> 
> squirrel - so glad everything went well yesterday - we are totally twins on this journey and hopefully we will both get twins out of it :haha:
> 
> iris - that fatigue is sounding great! I hope you sleep your way to a bfp this cycle :haha: I was ex-haus-ted when I got my bfp.
> 
> trix - loving your positive attitude - hoping some of it rubs off on me :hugs:
> 
> claire - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I totally think you are o'ing now (or yesterday) as about 2 weeks after the bleeding stops would make sense for that.....GL and keep us posted!
> 
> HSG was PERFORMED :happydance::happydance: and apparently all is clear. I say apparently because the PA (who was not yet on vacation after all :wacko:) and the radiologist doc were pointing and discussing something. I got really nauseated during the procedure (my total M.O during anything medical :haha:) and had shut my eyes to think happy thoughts and avoid puking so I missed it. The doc also asked me to move from side to side which by the way he asked it, didn't seem standard? the doc left and the PA told me everything looks good. I didn't want to ask what the pointing was about because it made me feel like a middle school girl (I heard you guys talking about me :haha:).
> 
> so glad to have it done. But honestly I am an emotional wreck. I've been on the verge of tears for the past 2 days and that is SO unlike me. I think everything is just feeling really overwhelming right now and I am going down the scary path of "unexplained". My follow up with the obgyn is Tuesday morning. She better release me to the fertility clinic at that point....
> 
> and as promised, the selfie. totes brought my legwarmers.

The rocking back and forth is to get the rest of the dye out of your tubes. Sometimes it gets stuck for some reason...doesn't mean anything so I wouldn't worry. They had me rock a little too and my tubes were clear. If they felt there was an issue, I'm certain they would tell you right away. You're in my thoughts for Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## Hiker1

Bee, so glad you got your hsg today!! I recognized that dressing room haha. It is such an emotional thing. I had the same reaction when i had mine in December. ..like I can't believe I am here doing this. There's so much emotion involved with trying to conceive. Just remember this is the start of getting answers and starting a plan. Hang in there. 

As for me, AF showed yesterday. Seriously 4 follicles and not one took?? I was a wreck yesterday, and now I'm back and forth between numb ambivalence and anger.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hey all! I'm wondering if I can join your group? I've been TTC for over a year now and I'm currently in the TWW with AF due somewhere between 03/07 and 03/10.


----------



## campn

Teacher- Welcome and I hope the tww aren't too bad! Hope AF stays away. 

I'm glad there are more ttcing girls on here now, I know it definitely helps to know that you're not doing it alone, I know it kept me sane in my time with TTC.


----------



## adr75050

Cant believe I am back here. Im in the 2ww after another Frozen embryo transfer. This is my 4th IVF and 4 FET. We are out of embryos, and I just delivered my sleeping baby girl in September 2015. Wondering why it all has to be so hard for some of us...feeling like im in a sinking boat and I just need to hold onto some hope. Im 5dpt (days post transfer) and I didnt test positive with my daughter Adalynn until I was 9dpt, so I have a few more days to wait and hopefully turn positive. missing my baby girl something awful, and hoping for a BFP at the same time. Just looking to connect with other moms while I wait.


----------



## trixiesmith

Welcome teacher. Nice to have others ttc join the thread. fx the witch stays away.

Welcome adr. So sorry about your baby girl. Sending big hugs and positive thoughts your way. fx you get a bfp in the next few days.

well ladies, no af here yet and cramps have completely disappeared. I'm trying not to get excited because I imagine I'll wake up to her in the morning.


----------



## campn

Adr- Wow what a weight you must be carrying on your shoulders. There are hard situations and then there arr really hard ones and it isn't fair at all. I'm so sorry about your loss, can't behin to imagine how you feel. I hope you get your rainbow baby.

Trix- I wish I had a magic wand so I could be like, AF you go kibosh! Come on pink lines!


----------



## Smille24

Adr- I am very sorry about your sweet girl. :hugs: I really hope this cycle brings you a bfp!

Trixie- that's great news! Fxd for a bfp!

Teacher- welcome. This is a wonderful thread with many wonderful women who are so loving and supportive. I hope after a long journey, this cycle is successful.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh my chart looks like crap... Temps are all over the place. Fertility monitor automatically gives another peak after the first... The last cycle I O'd on the day after first peak... I'm hoping I actually O this month. We shall see... Sigh.


----------



## BabyForIris

TexasRider said:


> Ugh my chart looks like crap... Temps are all over the place. Fertility monitor automatically gives another peak after the first... The last cycle I O'd on the day after first peak... I'm hoping I actually O this month. We shall see... Sigh.

Welcome to the club Tex. Mine is just as crazy. I've stopped trying to figure it out. LOL. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I am so sorry everything is so hard right now. You have every right to feel emotional and if you ever need to talk about it feel free to PM me. Really happy the hsg was preformed though, and will be keeping FX for this cycle and your appointment. :hugs: you're one step closer

Trixie wishing you everything in the book hun. Really hope this is it!

Squirrel sorry the antibiotics got to you, but hope your night was successful. Cannot wait to see your tests this cycle!

Teacher welcome!

ADR :hugs: I am so sorry about your baby girl. Really hope this will be it for you and while you wait these ladies are the best you will find. Cannot wait to see your BFP.

Baby Hoping it is a sign but I can understand not wanting to symptom spot. Will keep FX for you this cycle.

TeX :happydance: Your timing appears perfect hun. Cannot wait for some tests!


----------



## Conundrum

TeX did not see your last post but I am sure you still have it hun. Hopefully your body is just preparing for a bigger O. Everything crossed for you


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks ladies. I had some mild cramping from when I woke up this morning, got to work and af showed. At least I can now focus on this next cycle.


----------



## TexasRider

Well I did a Cm check and it looks like my cm is going creamy now. Maybe I Ovulated last night and the progesterone hadn't picked up by when I took my temp. Hoping for a jump tomorrow lol


----------



## beemeck

you ladies are truly the best!!! I was def getting emotional reading all of your kind words. I hate when I get like this - I think I repress too much and it comes out in all kinds of other ways lol. I BAWLED, I mean sobbed, watching a story about a dog that was abused (it was supposed to be a happy story with a good ending) the other day. and this is all from someone who really never cries - I can't remember the last time. :dohh:

trix - boooooo to AF but I really have a good feeling about you now. it just seems like everything is falling into place and that a BFP is your next step. I hope that DH continues to heal and that it's good news at his next appt :hugs:

tex - I had a fallback rise last month which never happened to me before. creamy CM is a good sign that you did O. perhaps the egg was released over night and you're right - progesterone didn't have time to increase the temp yet. 

drum - it's so lovely to see you back here, thank you so much for your kind words. hope you are feeling well! :hugs:

lynn - welcome! I am so glad that we are getting so many new ladies in the past few days. please stick around and keep us posted! 

adr - my heart is really, really going out to. I'm sending you ALL of the babydust in the world and I hope we can keep you some good company while you wait. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

My boobs are sore and that has been a symptom of mine for O time the last 2 cycles. I guess maybe the fact that I didnt O on the first peak day like normal is throwing me off. Just have to ride it out and see what happens lol


----------



## adr75050

So I tested early bc I am impatient. I got a negative Weds and this morning. I know I need to wait until Saturday or Sunday. Im so worried it will be a negative. The only good news is that it cant get any worse than it has already been.


----------



## Conundrum

Trix I am sorry about AF but I am so happy to hear this next cycle you have a few things to try. Will be cheering you on hun. Gl this cycle!

TeX wishing you one amazing O hun. GL

Bee I have missed you all! I hope things ease up soon but if you need a good vent you know where I am. Things are going well, we had our appointment yesterday so feeling better.

ADR :hugs: everything crossed for you


----------



## BabyForIris

I'm having the most frustrating day. I am feeling irrationally angry/annoyed. Frustration is strong with this one. Ha ha 

Maybe it's cause I'm still so tired. I'm a little worried my iron is too low. I was trying to raise my level naturally with my diet, I didn't want to add an iron supplement but I don't know if I'm going to get away with it. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Smille24

Texas- if it went from ewcm to creamy, you probably o'd. You have a great shot. Fxd for you hun!

Bee- I'm so sorry you're emotional. It's completely understandable. I use to cry myself to sleep, cry in the shower, and cry every time I went to the store and saw a baby. You have had a tough journey and you will get through it. It may not feel like it right now, but you are on the right track and seeking answers. When is your dh's SA? Lots of hugs!!!

Adr- I don't know much about testing after ivf, but you're in my thoughts. I really hope it was successful for you!

Squirrel- I hope you're feeling better today. I took my antibiotics in the middle of the night and went back to sleep. I think I got a little tummy issues because I had 2 separate tests and 4 pills back to back.


----------



## ciz

Still here ladies. Keeping an eye out and everything crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## beemeck

smille - my DH hasn't gotten the script for his SA yet.... his appt with the urologist is a week from today so I assume they will write him one then. we will then wait until after this month's fertile window for him to do it. BDing starts Monday and should be over by the week's end. at least, let's hope :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Wow, busy thread since I was last on yesterday!

First off welcome to ClaireZac30, TeacherLynn (I&#8217;m guessing you&#8217;re a teacher? :D me too!) and adr75050. This is the nicest friendliest thread you&#8217;ll find on BnB, so I&#8217;m glad you found us :hugs: 

ClaireZac30 and adr75050: I am so so sorry for your losses :hugs: adr, I cannot imagine losing a baby at that stage. You have my deepest sympathies and I hope your suffering is soon at an end with a beautiful rainbow coming your way as soon as possible.

Bee: Crazy emotions! I hope they pass for you soon. It&#8217;s never fun feeling way more emotional than normal. You were lucky with the no antibiotics; they have destroyed me the last two days :haha: but it sucks not being able to bd for 3/4 days. I was told 24 hours and so we started the baby making practice yesterday. I&#8217;m not telling my husband I&#8217;m gearing up to my fertile period and I&#8217;ll just see if we can get by at least every other day without it being planned).

Trixie: Sorry AF got you. I hope your next cycle is more fruitful and delivers a beautiful BFP for you!

Texas: With your temp dip on the second day of Peak, I reckon you&#8217;re ovulating and will see a nice temp rise in the next few days. Hope you managed to catch that egg!!!

BabyForIris: Have you heard of Spatone? It&#8217;s a really gentle iron supplement. It comes in a pouch and it&#8217;s basically just iron-rich water. It&#8217;s brilliant! I have it every day and at my recent blood test my iron levels were good (whereas they&#8217;re normally low). I highly recommend it!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nelsons-Spatone-Natural-Supplement-28-Packaging/dp/B0019M7OCA



CD9. Getting closer to O! We&#8217;re going up north on Saturday for my husband&#8217;s grandmother&#8217;s 96th birthday (wow!). So I&#8217;m going to try and pounce on him tomorrow evening (without letting him know I&#8217;m ovulating soon) and then when we get back Sunday night. My stomach is finally returning to normal, thank goodness!! Getting even more excited about this cycle. And for once, I don&#8217;t care that I&#8217;m getting my hopes up as I know we&#8217;ll do the IUI next cycle if this one doesn&#8217;t work.


----------



## BabyForIris

squirrel. said:


> BabyForIris: Have you heard of Spatone? Its a really gentle iron supplement. It comes in a pouch and its basically just iron-rich water. Its brilliant! I have it every day and at my recent blood test my iron levels were good (whereas theyre normally low). I highly recommend it!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nelsons-Sp...en't!!! Thank you!!! I'll order some tonight!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you so much for all the welcoming words! I'm glad to have a group that understands the ttc process and complications. 

Adr - I'm praying for you that you get your BFP in the next couple of days. I'm so sorry you have had to endure so much.

Texas - My body is the same way; I never know what's going on!

Trixie - Sorry about AF, but I'm glad to hear your positivity for next cycle.

Afm - Today is CD12 and I don't know what's going on. Maybe you all can provide some insight. I began spotting on CD8 and have been spotting since. I had light cramping on the left side on CD8, CD9, and CD10. All three days the cramping lasted maybe 30 minutes. The spotting has been pretty light. I usually spot around O and that's it, so this is really unusual. Today I'm heavier which I'm thinking could be the start of AF but I'm not due until next week. And I don't know why I would spot for 4 days before AF would hit. Anyone have anything similar? I have a doctor appointment on the 14th because my cycles are all wonky and I can't figure anything out.


----------



## TexasRider

Welcome new ladies!!!

I'm 80% sure I ovulated yesterday. I got a temp rise today and it's higher than all my other temps. So it looks like I'm going to have a slow rise instead of a good jump. But I had a .43 jump from yesterday's temp to today's. Guess I just need to wait a few more days to confirm. If it is confirmed then we bd the day before O and 2 days before O. Good timing &#128516;


----------



## Conundrum

Bee and Squirrel I hope the hsgs did their thing for you girls and the fertility boost leads you both to your bfps. So excited for you both! 

Teacher it could be mid-cycle bleeding, an anovulatory cycle or a slew of things. It might be best to either call your doctor to inform them or bring it up during your appointment. Hope you have your answers soon hun.

TeX had to ad, but super congratulations hun. :happydance: Everything crossed for you


----------



## BabyForIris

Squirrel- I totally ordered that iron supplement. Excited for it to get here. It's got some great reviews! Also I'm sure hubs wil enjoying the pouncing. I know mine does! ;)

Tex - yay for O and good timing. I swear it was like this wonderful accomplishment when I saw my temps rise to confirm O. I bounced around all day happy about it. I'm a strange one. 

Bee - I'm so excited for you for this cycle! 

AFM - Seems I'm really really hot today. (See chart) testing in 2 days (Sunday) AF due on Monday. Will test then too if she doesn't show. I have mixed feelings. Probably self preservation kicking in.


----------



## TexasRider

Iris- your chart looks good! And you definitely have your bd covered lol

I know im excited that it appears I have O'd but hopefully I get higher temps in the next few days to confirm haha


----------



## BabyForIris

TexasRider said:


> Iris- your chart looks good! And you definitely have your bd covered lol
> 
> I know im excited that it appears I have O'd but hopefully I get higher temps in the next few days to confirm haha

:blush: We do enjoy our BD! Ha ha I don't have to encourage hubs too much for that. In fact he would have kept going but I was seriously emotionally drained so I took a few days off. 

And I totally know what you mean. My temps didn't do a massive spike either. I had to wait a few days. I feel like everything about TTC is hurry up and wait. It's a cycle of excitement and then anxiety. Hope they keep rising for you!


----------



## trixiesmith

yay tex for O and good bd timing. I hate waiting for CH though to confirm.

chart looks good iris! 

well ladies, I finally caved and got the vip again on ff lol. I've been putting off renewing for so long and I just feel silly now for being so happy to finally have it again lol.


----------



## Smille24

Baby- wow you guys really did bd A LOT :haha:! You have 1 heck of a shot this cycle and your chart looks AMAZING! Fxd for you!

Texas- I really think you ovulated. A .43° rise is great. You definitely timed things just right. I'm very excited for your chances.


----------



## adr75050

Got a question for you guys. My blood test is supposed to be Sunday, but no clinic is open to test me so my blood test is Monday. Today I am feeling really crampy and more moist then usual. I think my body is preparing itself to have a period. Does this sound about right? god, I pray not. I really needed this last FET to work.


----------



## TexasRider

I really think i did too... Last months jump was .52 I think so really .09 difference isn't much at all. So hopefully it keeps climbing! My CM is tacky now and my cervix is most definitely firm and closed. I really hope this works out for a BFP! We are gonna Bd more in the TWW this go around so my husbands swimmers don't get too stale lol he doesn't like to "take care of it himself" if you know what I mean so he doesn't do it that often. Really hoping I have a baby in 2016!


----------



## BabyForIris

Smille24 said:


> Baby- wow you guys really did bd A LOT :haha:! You have 1 heck of a shot this cycle and your chart looks AMAZING! Fxd for you!

:winkwink: Honestly I didn't think it was a lot until I noticed lots of people don't BD that much. But we tend to just naturally have more sex around that time of the month. Now let's just hope something is happening in there. I seriously have no clue. I'm just sitting here hoping the next few days zoom by. 

Thank you though. Hoping, wishing and praying!


----------



## Conundrum

ADR it could be either really, :hugs: cm increase and cramping are normal. Actually cramping for a few days without AF is when I knew to grab a test. Wishing you lots of sticky vibes hun

Iris GL on testing! You do have an amazing shot!

TeX I hope this is it for you hun! Everything crossed for you during your tww!

Smiley, almost to 10 weeks! Can you believe it? Hope everything is going well!


----------



## TexasRider

Got another rise this morning... Should get crosshairs tomorrow! I O'd a day early and that makes my timing better! 

DH gets back tomorrow night and I am so ready to see him!!


----------



## trixiesmith

timing looks great Tex! 

well ladies, I've started my tea and I've upped my water intake. af should be gone by Monday or Tuesday. I'm feeling pretty good about this cycle. Kind of like I'm doing what I'm supposed to. Does that make sense? I'm not sure how to describe it, but I feel great!


----------



## Conundrum

Tex that is awesome to hear! Hope you have an amazing night with your DH tomorrow and a relaxing TWW.

Trix I am glad the tea and water are making a difference. Really hoping this is your cycle hun!


----------



## campn

I hope all you ladies are great! 

Trix- I have a good feeling this cycle for you too! Hopefully hubby is up for all the sexy time ;) you should take charge if he's still in pain but let him finish with you down. Sorry if that's too tmi!! 

Tex- Yay for CHs! I loved seeing those when I wake up in the morning! 

Baby- Atta girl! You can't make babies without dtd so you're on the right track! 

Adr- It could also be early pregnancy symptoms. I was crampy before my BFP and it was extra crampy and wet down there, I still get both! Crossing everything for you hun! Hope this one is it!

Preggo ladies, how are you all feeling? First trimester is going by so so slow just like the third trimester will feel too. Anyone showing yet? I can no longer "suck it in" :/


----------



## blablamana

Hi Campn sweetie! 

I feel shit, I'm nauseous all day long, but I love it because that kinda means that bean is fine. 
I have been throwing up every morning, and one time when SO and I were test-driving a new car. So that was great. I vomited outside of the car, thank god, and SO made me 'walk it off' in the grass right next to the road :dohh:
I'm also super tired, I keep falling asleep at around 8/9 PM (that's why I have been quiet here, I'm mostly already asleep), but try to stay up till 10. I can't sleep in either, I wake up a couple of times to pee and am completely awake at 7 AM, even in the weekends :shrug:

But I'm very happy with it all! 
YOU on the other hand, ARE SO CLOSE TO SECOND TRIMESTER :happydance: 
How are you feeling? I can't suck it in either, but mostly bloat still and above my pubic bone it is kind of hard, like a ball. Don't know what that is :") 
Also, my breasts hardly fit in any bra anymore and I can't button up a certain blouse anymore.. And the top button (around my breasts) flew off in the bus (*POP*) :haha: 


All the other ladies: I'm so SORRY I haven't really kept up! I wish all the ladies in the two week wait or approaching it all the best of luck. May the evil witch creep back wherever she came from and leave you ladies alone!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I can't suck in either but no bump yet.Honestly I have been lucky this go around no ms just tiny spells of nausea, with Shy I lost 15lbs first tri, so this is very new. I am with Blab look who is only a bit more than a week away from second tri! Only another month and you can find out the gender!

Blab I love your stories! If the MS gets too bad you can call your doc, they will give you something hun. As for resting get it now! Lol

Hope everyone is well this morning!


----------



## TexasRider

Got my crosshairs today. My coverline is way higher this month than last month but I was reading that the coverline doesn't matter? It's just to help you see the rise? Anyway my husband comes home today and I am so ready to see him! And only 5 more work days till im off for a week due to spring break!! 

Too bad my daughter is having her tubes put in and her adenoids taken out over spring break but hopefully it won't slow her down too much lol


----------



## adr75050

Okay ladies, here is the update. I tested BFP yesterday on a ClearBlue digital. IM excited and petrified at the same time. Since we did IVF by the time I am due to have a BEtA blood draw (tomorrow) I should be 4 weeks 2 days pregnant. But the clearblue is saying i am 1-2 weeks. Im scared this means I dont have the levels of HCG in my system that i should have for a viable pregnancy. I am also scared that when I go for my Beta draw tomorrow it wont be where they want it to be. I have to go back every two days and if my beta levels are not doubling, then my pregnancy is not viable or I am MC. Im scared the 1-2 weeks reported on the test indicate low hcg levels.


----------



## beemeck

Add don't fret the digi is right on ! You are 4 weeks right now and that is going from your last period which was four weeks ago but digis go by conception so you are considered to be 1-2 weeks post conception! It's right on !!!! So no worries - huge congratulations , I can't say how happy I am for you !!!


----------



## adr75050

Just saw on a chart in the instructions in the pregnancy test paperwork that the 1-2 weeks indicates time since ovulation and your doctor will likely date your pregnancy 3-4 weeks pregnant. Relieved to read that. Maybe my levels are good.


----------



## adr75050

Thank you Beemeck. Im so hopeful and just trying to turn everything over to God from here.


----------



## campn

Adr- Like Bee said! I didn't even get the 3+ until almost 6 weeks so you're right on track hun!! Congrats!! Be happy and don't let fear steal that joy from you, you've worked so hard for this miracle! Congratulations!! November babies are in fact the best! 

Assuming you're due in November :p


AFM: I feel so much better now, I can actually eat and take walks now, I'm still a little tired but hey I'm a mom of a three year old boy of course I'm tired! I haven't gained any weight yet but I've a hair appointment today so I wonder what my stylist will think "gosh she's gotten fat!" Or maybe (hopefully) just assume I'm pregnant! 

Bla- I think that's a sign you must buy that car! You'll never forget that memory if you buy it! Like oh remember that time!?? Would that be a bad sign though? 

Speaking of stories I broke a mirror on my wedding night, like at the hotel room I went to brush my teeth and get all freshened up and there was this circular makeup mirror attached to the wall and as soon as I touched it it fell and broke into a million piece. Hubby was like ARE YOU OKAY!? But I figure its 7 years of bad luck and we've been married 5 years so 2 more years and we'll be so set for life! :p I have never shared that story with anyone cause I feel so ashamed!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats adr!!!! Digis go by conception and are slow at progressing. 

Yay for CHs texas! :dance:

Bla- I hope the ms eases up for you. I know it's tough, but it will get better.

I get spells of nausea mostly when cooking ground meat. I've been feeling ok otherwise. With my dd, I lost at least 15lbs due to constant sickness and had to be medicated. I'm very thankful that isn't the case.
It's supposed to get really nice this week so I'm going to try to get back to walking a couple of miles each day. I feel like my tummy is getting fatter although I carry a little extra weight there anyways. My boobs are definitely bigger. I have my 1st ob appt Tues.


----------



## BabyForIris

Yay congrats Adr!! Thats amazing new! FX for wonderful blood results.

You preggos are so adorable. But I think I'll be the same way when its my turn. Feeling crappy but happy about it. :haha:

AFM- Temps are dropping (see chart). Pretty sure I'm out. I've been having fairly strong cramping yesterday and today. No spotting and AF yet though. If she keeps true to her usual self she should be here tomorrow (CD26).

I've got 3 FRER's and I refuse to use them until I'm late or something shows on a IC. I wasted so much money on tests in Jan and Feb, I'm just not in the headspace for more disappointment and wasted $$'s.

Speaking of disappointment, here is my IC from this morning. BFN. (FMU and pic taken within 10 mins)

I'll test on Tuesday is AF doesn't show tomorrow. But i'm not hopeful.

P.S. I want to believe I see something, buy i think its major wishful thinking.


----------



## trixiesmith

Edit to add: I love seeing that bfp number rise.

Congrats adr! 

Thanks camp. Your reply made me laugh. I'm an odd one who doesn't really think things are tmi. I have no filter it seems sometimes lol. But, to answer your suggestion, I've been considering how to make that happen. I'll have to quiz him on his hip soreness beforehand lol.


----------



## jalilma

Adr.... Best of luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## squirrel.

Been away for the weekend and it took me a while to catch up! We are a chatty thread :haha:

BabyForIris: Yay for ordering spatone. It really is good stuff. Make sure you take it with orange juice or some other rich source of Vit C, as it helps your body absorb the iron easier. As for your pictures. Sorry :hugs: I can&#8217;t see anything yet.

Texas: Hooray for crosshairs. That&#8217;s a pretty awesome post-o temp pattern you&#8217;ve got going on there! And your timing looks great too. I hope your TWW goes by quickly and ends in a nice BFP for you!

Trixie: I really enjoy the VIP membership at FF. Really love all the extra features and for what you get, the price isn&#8217;t too bad. I&#8217;m annoyed with myself that I keep getting it in 3-month instalments, thinking I won&#8217;t be needing any longer as surely I&#8217;ll fall pregnant right? Nope! Had to renew four times now. Next time I&#8217;ll just plump for the year membership. 

Add: Wow!!!! Huge congrats!!!! :dance: I so so hope this is your rainbow baby. The others have already reassured you about the 1-2 week thing I see. I hope your beta comes back great.

Campn, Smille, BlaBla: I hope you ladies are doing really well and your first tri symptoms give you a break soon!

Bee: How&#8217;s it going cycle buddy? You temp did a nice dip yesterday, ovulation? Or is it too soon?



CD13 and no early ovulation for me this cycle!! OPKs are very faint still, but I do have tons of EWCM, so I reckon it&#8217;ll happen CD15 maybe? Going to go do another OPK now it&#8217;s the afternoon and see if it&#8217;s any darker. Don&#8217;t want to drag on much further than CD15. I had hoped after last month&#8217;s early ovulation on CD13 that I&#8217;d repeat it this cycle, but clearly not. Oh well, gives us a chance to get some more BDing in. 
Edit: I could have missed the surge though... with being away, I kept forgetting to take an OPK and didn't take one for the first time till yesterday evening on CD12 with dilute pee. So maybe it would have been positive earlier in the day or on CD11 even. I just did my test and it was still faint... which seems a bit odd seeing as I've had EWCm for days!!! Maybe I am ovulating today? Got some twinges going on. Oh well, I'll keep taking temp and taking OPKs and BDing and I'm sure we'll be covered.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Make sure your BDing a lot then! Even if you missed your surge hopefully you haven't ovulated yet so go get at it girl! 

Bee- This is going to sound so weird but I had a dream about you, you had a new avatar picture where you were sitting with on your knees bent and you had a bump, then I asked people and they said oh yeah Bee is pregnant!!! 

I hope it comes true, it sound like it was recent even though you had a bump so maybe this cycle?? ;)


----------



## beemeck

aw lol camp I love it! :friends: I am a very avid dreamer so I often have dreams about random people and things just because I have so many in general and I always feel like a creep lol :haha:

monday is my busy day so I'll check in properly at a later time!! xoxo ladies :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

Squirrel - You don't see anything because sadly nothing to see. Temps dropped again today so I didn't even bother testing. Having a wack of cramps so I assume AF is on the way. I want to be disappointed but truthfully I think I accepted a few days ago that I wasn't pregnant. So the blow isn't as hard this time around. Maybe I'll feel it more once AF gets here. Thankfully I'm at work alone so if I get emotional I won't have to explain. 

Unsure how to proceed this cycle. Think I need to reacess and figure out what I want to do and not do (supplements, vitamins, OPK's and charting). Honestly as fascinating as charting is I think it stresses me out a little. I haven't slept well in weeks because I'm so worried I'll miss something on the darn thing or take my temp wrong. 

Also think I'm going to give my gyno a call. My cycles have been several days shorter (26 days vs 28 days) since I had my surgery last year in June to remove a large polyp.

Anyway, good luck to the ladies O-ing this week and FX for all the ones testing soon!


----------



## gina236

Adr congrats!! So happy for you! Hope today goes well!

About the FF subscription, I just finally paid for it, I've been signing up with every email me and DH have (which is alot of them) to avoid paying and just getting the 5 free days from a referral signing up. Haha. I usually do it at the end of the tww because I feel that's the only time I use the other features. But I finally paid and then this month decided to not temp or take opks. Not even opening the app :dohh: I did go on Twitter and find you can get coupons from them tho. So I only paid for 1 month and got 3. And because this FF account isn't my original one, it's one from another email I also got 30 more days for paying through a referal. :rofl: maybe toward the end of the tww I might open the app again :haha:


----------



## Trr

Well that took some time to catch up. Busy thread. 

I haven't been on in a couple days. Not for any particular reason. 

I love my FF VIP subscription. I found a code online somewhere and purchased a year for the cost of 3 months. I currently have it on hold because the pregnancy version isn't great. 

ADR- congrats on the positive. Hoping all your testing goes well and you have a sticky little one. 

Fx to everyone waiting to o or waiting for your BFP this month. 

In regards to how I'm feeling, I do not envy you ladies with ms. I feel great so far. I'm tired and my boobs are huge but that is basically it. Makes me feel not even pregnant which is terrifying but I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow and then maybe a private scan to check on the heartbeat in a week to ease my mind.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: Your dream is awesome! I hope it comes true for Bee this cycle!!!

BabyForIris: I'm really sorry about AF arriving :hugs: I'm glad you're not feeling too bad about it. If temping is stressing you out then I drop it if I were you. Stress is the least helpful thing when TTC and if you can rely on your other signs/OPKs, then why stress yourself out unnecessarily? Or just bd every other day or so throughout your whole cycle and don't worry about exactly when you're ovulating? I hope this next cycle is it for you! Christmas baby would be nice :D

Gina: Ha! Lucky with the FF subscription. Yeah, it's not as useful before ovulation, but I like doing searches and looking at other people's charts, which is what I tend to do before I ovulate.

Trr: try not to worry :hugs: with both my kids I had two virtually symptom-free pregnancies from start to finish - the first 'symptoms' I had of being pregnant were getting kicked by my babies and getting my bumps (then my irritable uterus kicked in both times to make up for the prior lack of symptoms, but that's a different story). Some women are just really lucky and never really react to the hormones. I can understand how worrying it must be though. I hope, if you do get a scan, it's a lovely reassuring experience for you! Have you thought about getting a doppler? I loved having one the second time around (didn't have one the first time and I worried a lot more then).


So after moaning about no surge :haha: it looks like it's on its way. Just peed on an OPK and it's so close to being positive. I reckon it'll start in the night or tomorrow morning. It didn't do that thing where the test line is dark as soon as the urine touches it, instead it took the whole 10 minutes to darken, so I won't consider it a positive yet, even though it's pretty damned close.


----------



## Trr

Squirrel- I literally just purchased a Doppler today on a whim. Found nothing but it's still very early and I have a retroverted uterus so probably have to wait. I booked a private scan on Thursday because I had a small amount of spotting and I just really want to see and hear the heartbeat.


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Squirrel. I'm thinking not to temp until about 3-4 days leading up to O and then 3-4 after just to confirm. 

I'm also taking a break from the prenatals and a few other supplements. I've been taking them since the start of Nov last year to prep and I think I'll just see what happens this round. 

And yes a Christmas baby would be most welcome! :)

But yay for an O surge! It's always so exciting when you O. It's great to know your body is actually doing what it should. FX for this cycle for you!! 

Trr - I'm sure soon you will be able to pick up that little heartbeat on that doppler any time you want to put your mind at ease. Good luck at the upcoming scan.


----------



## campn

Trr- First time I tried I was about 10 weeks and took me 45 minutes to find the heartbeat. I had to really be slow and listen hard and it still takes me a little to find it now but once you find it you know where the baby hangs out and how it sounds like. I'm sure you're just too early!

Squirrel- you better be elbows and knees down in BD (I'm trying not to picture that!) but make us proud! I wanna see your FF winking and whistling at you! :D

Gina- you're a genius! I wish I tried any of that! I only paid once I got my CHS so I wouldn't waste the 30 days!


----------



## squirrel.

Haha Campn! I'll try my best :D trying the SMEP, so held off bding till today because I expect to get positive OPK today. Didn't help my husband was really tired, so I didn't want to force myself on him :blush:


----------



## beemeck

hi girls - I had my follow up with the doc today post HSG. I wrote about the visit today in my journal for anyone who is interested (it was a really long post). 

squirrel - yay for that pos opk!!! can't wait to see that post hsg bfp! :happydance:

adr - let us know how everything is going!! 

texas - glad your DH is home, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

trr - good to see you. hope all is going well and you get some lovely reassurance soon. 

sending love to all of my other preggos! can't wait until this is a pregnancy thread :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

bee- just read you post on your journal. That is all very strange about how they treated you etc. I don't even know what kind of advice to give really :( so you've never heard back from the fertility clinic at all? Despite leaving messages etc? The way a referral works here is they call the office and then the office calls us with an appointment. I mean the doctor at least calls and informs the clinic that you will be calling. I would be frustrated too. I just feel awful for you.

Afm- temp is holding steady which is good I guess. Almost Halfway through my wait and im really hoping this is our month... But we are getting more Bd in after O this month. So if not maybe next month haha I mean it has to happen eventually i just have to wait on the right timing!


----------



## beemeck

thanks texas! that's how referrals work here too so I do really feel like she was blowing me off. however I called the number and got through!? I said the doc that referred me and they made an appt right away! so RE is scheduled for March 22 - that way I should know by then if this cycle is a bust and be able to cancel if it isn't.....


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Bee :hugs: how incredibly incredibly frustrating for you!! All of it sounded rubbish!! They can't treat it as secondary infertility (i.e. You got pregnant, it'll happen again) as that oregnanch tragically ended the way it did and as you say, you don't know if everything is normal for an inauterine pregnancy. How are they not worrying more and doing more to help you!? It's been a year!! Here they won't offer you help beyond basic tests of you've had a child already (not a pregnancy, a child), but if you're still TTC your first, they refer you to fertility specialist at 12 months. We've had to go private as it's number three for us. I'm surprised they wouldn't do a SA. They're not invasive or too expensive! It seems a logical step to take in a young couple who've been trying a year. I'm so sorry they're so useless! Do you have to self-refer to the fertility specialist? Can she not do it for you seeing as you had no luck before? I wish I could come over there and bang those doctors' heads together!!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- You're at total babe! I think your hubby won't have any complains! 

Bee- I'm gonna go and check it out now! 

I just had my 12 week NT scan, I got to see the baby moving, rolling and waving it's tiny hand up. I cried a little and I think hubby did too although he denied it :p doctor said baby looks normal and gets an A+ and already an over achiever! It's starting to feel so real now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blablamana

O bee, how nasty of them. But I'm glad you have an appointment now, it's something at least. :hugs: 


Afm: I freaked out today because of sharp back pain and the fact that I didn't vomit yesterday (today I did). So I called the midwife, cried like a baby and got a scan (something they really don't do normally, but she could tell I was freaking out massively). Baby is fine, bigger and heartbeat nice and fast. 
Was told to "trust my body". My next scan (first trimester scan, what do you guys call that?) is the 23rd of March. Wait, do you call that the Dating scan? 
Anyway, next scan is in two weeks. Bluhh, I'm so scared. My back is really bugging me. Midwife said that that shouldn't have anything to do with miscarriage, so I'm just gonna sit here for two weeks hoping she is right.

Edit: Awww campn, what a cutie! Such a pretty baby already, just like his/her momma ;)


----------



## Conundrum

Hey ladies will try to catch up later today , but I am thinking of you all.

ADR congratulations hun.

Bee no this is not normal. At the very least they should have mentioned Clomid or something of the sort. Really praying for you hun.

Beautiful scan campn.So happy for you hun!


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: you crack me up!!! Sadly when he's sad and tired, I could parade around in sexy lingerie in front of him and nothing would come of it. He's very stubborn :haha: that is one gorgeous baby you've got there!!! What a lovely scan :dance: I'm so happy for you. 

Blabla: sorry you had a scare, but yay for a great scan. First tri is always so frought with worries. I hope you don't have many more big scares!


So operation seduce husband begins tonight! He's had a rough day, so that's already coming up from behind again. Our son's having a lot of behaviour issues with his autism at the moment and it's been a difficult day for him. Hopefully I can cheer my husband up after kids are in bed. I had a blazing positive OPK today, so it is officially go time!

Edit to add: "Yep, I am definitely ovulating!!"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smille24

Bee- wow those people need to get their heads out of their asses. For her to tell you she got pregnant her 1st try is insensitive. If this RE doesn't treat you well, consider Magees. It may be covered by your insurance and they are way nicer than what you've dealt with (minus the cpn). I'm glad you have the ball rolling. It will happen!

Squirrel - go get it girl!!! 

I had my 1st ob appt. She couldn't find the HB on the doppler so I had to go to the next room for a quick scan. The baby was all over the place kicking it's tiny legs so no wonder she couldn't find it. She said they won't do another scan until 18-20wks but given all we've been through she ordered a 12wk scan.


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel - holy ovulation !! Get it girl ;) (also wanted to say that I'm sorry your sons behavior is frustrating right now. Sending you hugs and hoping tomorrow is a better day ) 

Camp - it looks like ....a baby! Woo hoo it feels like it's flying by now !! 

Smille- so glad that baby is dancing up a storm and that you got another scan scheduled :) you aren't at Magee anymore, right ? 

Thanks for all of your support today ladies. I don't know how I feel. To clear up any confusion (since my post was super negative lol) I did get both the sa and re referral. Dh will do sa after this fertile window is up and re is scheduled for March 22- I should know by then if this cycle is a yes or no. But the doc did succeed in making me feel foolish. Maybe since everything is fine it is going to happen soon? I've just never felt that way. Perhaps I'm too negative? I just don't know what to think but I'm sticking to both appts bc they can't hurt. I'll ask to start off with easy tests at the re - cd 3 and 21 blood work and maybe amh testing and an ultrasound? I don't want immediate medical intervention either , I just want answers and help/support. 

I'll see how my re appt goes smille but for sure if I'm not satisfied it's worth it to pay for better care. Hiker goes where I'm headed and she loves it so hopefully I will too !


----------



## campn

Smille- Honestly she shouldn't have tried the Doppler, mine doesn't even mention it before 12 weeks cause it's still hard to find. I'm glad baby was doing great though! I've a home Doppler and I've to chase mine with it cause the baby tries to get away from it! 

Bee- I don't think you're being negative hun but it's not like you can be very positive 100% of the time after all you've been through. We all have doubts and some are always there. Maybe bring up the fact your cervix could have scarring/too tight again? Sometimes you need to throw ideas at doctors! 

Squirrel- Sorry about our kiddos hun, kids are difficult! Most days I feel like I've no idea how to parent and some days I think we'll all be okay!

Yay on that awesome positive! Incoming big fat juicy eggy waiting to be fertilized!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm not going to Magee anymore. I would've loved to stay because their medical staff is awesome, but if I was in labor during rush hr, we'd never make it in time. During our RE visits it took 2 hrs to get there at times. Seeing a fertility specialist is a whole other world. They are so caring and sensitive to what you're going through. They will definitely work with your comfort level. Maybe try a monitored cycle and timed intercourse rather than a procedure. We could've done that but my dh's sperm issue prevented that.

Squirrel- I'm sorry about your son. I hope his behavior improves. My dd is a handful at times. It's like one day she's an angel and the next she's she's acting like a teenager who hates us and cries a lot.

Campn- she told me b4 it probably wouldn't work but wanted to try anyway. I love your baby's picture! It's amazing how fast they grow in such a short time.


----------



## trixiesmith

Bee - sorry for the frustrating appointment, but oh-so happy for you that you got both the re and SA referrals. Keeping my fx this cycle will be a bfp for you. 

Camp - sooo cute! It's so amazing how fast they grow. 

Squirrel - holy bf opk + girl. go get it! 

Smille - baby sounds like a major dancer. 

well ladies, af has left the building. I'm feeling rather optimistic, but seeing as DH and I are busy and away from home almost all weekend, I'm not really sure yet if we'll get to bd until the day of, or just before, O time - providing I O on Monday or Tuesday. I'm also a tiny tiny bit worried that I won't get a + opk like the way I went last time I tried the RRL tea. But I'm sure that we'll manage to get some well-timed bd in somewhere. Remaining stress-free as possible feels good.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for a good ultrasound Smile! 

Squirrel- wow that's a super positive OPK! Good luck!

Trixie- hope you have an awesome cycle and get your positive OPK this month!

Afm- my temp took a big jump today! Hoping its the start of something good!!


----------



## Smille24

My dh and I were talking last night and he doesn't think the 12wk scan is necessary if we heard a heartbeat. We'd still have to wait 8wks rather than 10. I get it, but disappointed. I shouldn't be worried, but I'm glad my dr cares about my concerns.


----------



## Smille24

I just saw your post Texas!!!! Omg that's a great rise :dance:. Fxd it will lead to a bfp!!


----------



## blablamana

Aww Smille, I understand that you would rather have a scan at 12 weeks as well. 
I got SO to accept that after the 10 week scan I want to do a private scan at 12 weeks (30 euro, that's not a lot of money for 30 minute scan and 6 photos!) and because my birthday is in May I'll get a 140 euro package with another 2d scan (with dvd) whenever I want (probably around 16 weeks or something) and also a 3d/4d somewhere along the way with DVD as well. 

I kinda worked him on that haha, we could better use the money for other stuff but I know that I will go absolutely mad waiting for 10 weeks for example. So I understand that you are disappointed!


----------



## beemeck

tex - great jump!!! so excited and hopeful for you :hugs:

trixie - I hope you can get some well-timed BD in. I almost took this cycle off - another long entry I wrote about in my journal today (I'm trying to use it more!)

blab - hi!! glad you will be getting the paparazzi on your little one :haha: can't wait to see :flower:

I feel so much better about yesterday. the doc really had me feeling foolish and I'm not feeling 100% foolish now but I realize that obgyns don't specialize in fertility and it's good that I just see and talk to someone that does. I don't have to go 0-100, but it's a relief to know I'm in good hands. 

As always, I have to find humor in all situations. I kept telling my friend and DH that the obgyn had me feeling like Hannah in season 1 of Girls. I wasn't jumping up and down about everything being "normal" because it just makes me wonder even more why I'm not pregnant so she was like ummm you don't want something to be wrong with you. Which I know is true but I kept laughing to myself about this clip - I'll attach for a good laugh 

https://www.criticalcommons.org/Members/MCIMR/clips/girls-vagina-panic


----------



## campn

Smille- I wasn't going to do the 12 week scan until just days before it. It wasn't because I've any worries but because honestly I just wanted to see the baby since last time it was just a dot! I wanted a good picture and it was awesome to see the baby moving and rolling. 

Also this is my last baby and I want to enjoy this!


----------



## blablamana

Hahaha Bee, I love girls! 

And yes, definitely all the paparazzi :haha:


----------



## TeacherLynn

I just got back from the doctor and she explained that I'm not ovulating correctly and I'm going to start Provera. Has anyone taken this?


----------



## Smille24

Bee- obgyns can be pretty insensitive to ltttc. I think they lack knowledge in that area and don't know how to deal with it tbh. I promise you seeing a specialist is a far better experience than the obgyn. You will be in great hands.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I wasn't going to do the 12 week scan until just days before it. It wasn't because I've any worries but because honestly I just wanted to see the baby since last time it was just a dot! I wanted a good picture and it was awesome to see the baby moving and rolling.
> 
> Also this is my last baby and I want to enjoy this!

That is how I feel too. I just want to see a baby form not a jelly bean lol. Yesterday I got to see its legs kicking so I think I can wait. 

I'm up in the air if this is our last. My dd is much older and maybe this one should have a sibling closer to its age. Then again what if we struggle again, I can't go through that. I'm not going back on any form of BC after this one and leaving it in God's hands.


----------



## TexasRider

Teacher- I had a super long cycle from October-December with no O. It was 63 days. I switched to a new OB and he gave me provera to bring on my period and for the last 3 cycles I have ovulated normally. I only had to do one round of provera My old OB gave me clomid to try cause I had some issues with shorter cycles before the long one and she thought I was not ovulating. I read somewhere that clomid can actually cause you to not O if you don't have a problem with it in the first place. So maybe that's what my issue was. She didn't do blood work or anything. So I got a new OB.


----------



## jGo_18

checking in quick - i've been reading, but haven't had time to post, but want you to know i'm still here!!

Teacher - similar to Tex, i had an extremely long cycle (81 days) so my ob put me on to bring my period on. i ovulated normally the next cycle and actually got pregnant that cycle too.

bee - i'm so glad to see the ball rolling. i'm really irritated that they've been rather insensitive to you, but i think things are on the up and up for you know and that bfp has got to be right around the corner.

smille, Camp, bla, trr - loving seeing your pregnancies progress. i feel like i'm still in those early months... but somehow i'm already half way. it goes so fast, enjoy!

afm, like i mentioned - i hit the half way point and i literally cannot believe it. it feels like i just saw that first positive yesterday... and yet here i am, sporting a rather large bump and just a week away from finding out if it's a little boy or girl!


----------



## campn

Smille- That's a great way to look at it! DH doesn't want anymore but I'm not sure if I do or don't yet cause I've no idea how it'll be with two. I've lots of anxieties and I don't want to ruin their lives with my limitations if that makes sense. 

jGo- So you've decided to find out!? Yay! I'm so pro finding out. I can appreciate the reason to not find out but to me it helps me bond so much cause I get to say "he" or "she" and get to call them by their name and all that!


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: fantastic news about the scan. Glad you got to see baby dancing away in there. Has your doctor already ordered the 12 week scan? I had all the scans I could get with my kids (a lot more with my first due to my irritable uterus freaking the doctors out all the time). It was such a lovely reassuring experience. 

Bee: your doctor sounds a lot like the one I went to see. Her blasé, "it'll happen, I'm not worried about you, it's only been a year," attitude really made me feel like a prized idiot! I know they see all extremes and will be treating women who have been trying for many many years, but that doesn't mean that they can shrug off the fears and concerns of a woman who has been trying for one year. A year is a long time, especially considering 72% of couples will conceive within the first 6 months. Then there's the fact both you and I conceived very quickly previously; so why is it taking such a long time this time? I don't understand why that's not more of a concern to these doctors :( anyway, I'm glad you're getting some testing done; that'll be a great starting point. Hopefully they won't find anything or if they do, it's easily fixable. In a way, it's almost better that they do find something small as a way to justify all this time; having everything return 'normal' can be surprisingly frustrating! 

Trixie: glad to hear you're feeling relaxed this cycle. I don't hold by the whole, "relax and t will happen," rhetoric, but it does help make the time pass more quickly and enjoyably :D I hope you guys manage to find some time alone before O!

Texas: your chart is looking great! What a spike! I have my fingers super crossed for you that you'll be getting a beautiful BFP in a week's time!

jGo: wow! Your pregnancy is FLYING by!!! Very happy you're doing well and will be finding out the gender! I'm so nosy :haha: I love finding out what people are having and as Campn said, finding out can be such an amazing bonding experience. We did with both of ours, but on this last one, we're going to try team yellow, just to experience that as well.



AFM: Temp jumped up this morning, so it's safe to say I ovulated yesterday. Our timing has been pretty good (will try once more today for the perfect SMEP pattern). Feeling optimistic and really happy. I reached the 5kg weight loss target today (only 3kg more) and am feeling really slim and in shape. Makes such a difference to my outlook! I'm going to be testing on the 19th (10dpo) - a week on Saturday! Yay! So fun to be testing again after my month off.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- she gave me an order form but I have to schedule it. I'm ok with waiting. I'm feeling less anxiety and feel like it will be ok to wait until 20wks. Yay for the temp spike!!!! Your timing is great!

Jgo- I'm so happy you're finding out. You're wife must be pretty persuasive ;-). I'm excited to hear what you're having.

Teacher- I had an annovulatory cycle awhile back it was 79 days. My dr told me it's normal to have one once in awhile but if it's reoccurring then it's a problem. I hope the meds help you achieve your bfp!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for the temp jump squirrel! I hope this leads to a BFP for you! If not then I hope your fertility specialist can help you get your BFP! 

Afm- daughter is supposed to have surgery Monday and of course she comes down with a nasty cough so im taking her to the doctor this morning to make sure all is ok. My temp is still looking good and I'm halfway through my TWW. It would be awesome if it's my last one lol


----------



## beemeck

teacher - sounds like you are in good hands between your doc and the women here who have had something similar happen! and since both of those women are pregnant now, I have really high hopes for you post meds/AF! 

jgo - so good to see you back!!! I was wondering what you had officially decided about the gender! so now I can say that my official guess is girl! 

tex - chart is not only looking amazing but is also slightly different from the other months so I'm realllllly pulling for you. your poor DD! I hope everything goes smoothly for her. 

squirrel - everything is looking great for you too right now! and your attitude this cycle is wonderful AND contagious. so hoping us few non-preggos are just about to join the others! and you totally just get it about the doc. we are really having such similar journeys it's crazy. I hope we get our bfps together too! :hugs:

so I should be right behind squirrel, I am thinking that today is O day, but I just peed without thinking so have no opk as of yet to base it off of. It was pretty dark 2 days ago, way darker than normal on day 12, then yesterday it was super light but my urine was also basically clear. I was running around all day though and didn't have a choice, then forgot to take another one later on as I made a lasagna completely from scratch (minus the noodles but yes the cheese too - #veganproblems) so phew, what a day. 

will take another opk this afternoon. all of my signs are pointing to today though possibly tomorrow. the amount of EWCM I have this cycle is insane. Will BD tonight now that I am tolerating my DH's existence again :haha:


----------



## campn

Squirrel and bee baby dust sent your way from all of us preggos! I've a feeling it's a good month! November babies are the best! Or would that make you December!?? 

Bee- How long have you been vegan? I can't believe the amount of self discipline you must have! I can't even stop eating dairy for a month when I tried eating paleo a year ago. I only did it 3 weeks then I had my head in the fridge eating all the cheese I could. #selfshame


----------



## beemeck

it will make December now... although squirrel might still be in for Nov. Nov babies are def the best! :haha: I actually feel kinda odd to be due in Dec - that's when baby #1 was due. :cry: and get this - that pregnancy, my lmp was March 22. if I O on time, AF will be due then. If I got pregnant that cycle - well, I really don't know how I would feel about having the same due date again! :shrug: obv at this point, I'll take it - but still kinda weird!!

I've been vegan for 8 years... so I don't even bat an eyelash at it anymore - it's the only thing I know! the only thing that was hard to give up was cheese itself (all other dairy I could care less about) and then just all of the random things that have milk or eggs as an ingredient in them. but even that was so long ago it feels like it was simple now.


----------



## jGo_18

thanks ladies - we're excited to find out too. my wife really really wanted to find out so i just couldn't say no. we've gone thru a bunch of the old wives tales and it's pretty evenly split between boy and girl so i'm not sure which one i think it is. most days i feel more girl... but that could just be wishful thinking :) we'll know next thursday, as long as this stubborn little nugget decides to cooperate!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks bee! She is fine the dr said her lungs were clear and she's good to go for surgey. Just Gotta do allergy meds and dimetap dm for the cough. I noticed my chart was slightly different as well. I hope it means good things! I hope you get a dark OPK too!


----------



## campn

jGo- I think just like my DH it's harder for the not pregnant parent to really bond as much as the pregnant one. She doesn't have the emotional hormonal part and she can't feel the kicks or have the crazy pregnant dreams so I'm sure finding out the gender helps with that. You get to picture and envision that little person. 

When I was pregnant with DS I kept picturing me being old and meeting this young man for lunch dates. Assuming he'll be that type of guy that eats lunch with mom occasionally!


----------



## blablamana

Bee - So awesome that you are vegan! I was a vegan for two years (I've been a vegetarian since I was 10 years old.. so almost 14 years now!) but recently went back to being vegetarian because I lost too much weight (skinny to begin with). 
I think it's so awesome though and I will definitely return to it some day. 
Are you an ethical vegan or just dietary?


----------



## beemeck

blab - that's so cool! I'm teeny tiny too, but actually didn't lose any weight when I made the switch. I don't think there was any to be lost lol :haha: My DH lost so much when he went from vegetarian to vegan and now he is basically a skeleton! But all is super healthy with both of us and we love it. I am vegan for both dietary and ethical reasons, but for my DH it's mainly ethical.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies! Excited to be in the TWW. One more elevated temp tomorrow (which I am totally expecting) and I&#8217;ll get my crosshairs. Love it when you see a crosshairs chart in your signature. After not having a TWW last cycle, it&#8217;s really exciting to be back in the game this cycle. I really can&#8217;t help it, but I am feeling on top of the world TTC wise. Super excited for next Saturday (testing day!), but at the same time very accepting that if this doesn&#8217;t work then we&#8217;ll get help next cycle. 

Texas: I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re daughter is ill and that she&#8217;s having surgery! Do you mind me asking what she is having surgery for? I hope it&#8217;s nothing too serious! Your chart is looking amazing!! I I have such a good feeling about it! Look how perfect is is. Very much expecting a BFP from you in the next few days. When do you think you&#8217;ll test?

Bee: Waiting patiently for your +OPK so you can join me in the TWW. I really admire people who really stick to their principles. I can imagine being a vegan is quite challenging, but you&#8217;re doing it for your convictions, which is great! My only eating-principle (and it&#8217;s a bit of a rubbish one compared to veganism and vegetarianism) is that I won&#8217;t eat lamb, veal or foie gras (not that I get offered it very often unless I&#8217;m at my dad&#8217;s in south France). Foie gras for obvious reasons and veal and lamb because I won&#8217;t eat baby animals.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel- she's having another set of ear tubes put in and having her adenoids taken out. She had problems with ear infections when she was 6 months old and we did tubes and had no more problems until January of this year. She had 3 sets of double ear infections in like 8 weeks. So hopefully this fixes the problem. 

As for testing I will not be testing until AF doesn't show. I only have 1 test in the house at the moment and it's a digi lol my chart looked good last month too so im not holding my breath haha


----------



## Smille24

Texas- my dd had several ear infections last year. The dr said with her only starting to get them later in life she'd have to get her tonsils and adenoids removed bc they are too large. He wanted to give it until this year to see if they'd stop...luckily she hasn't gotten any which is a relief. It's awful going through that and I hope the surgery is quick and easy. Fxd for a quick recovery. As for your chart, it looks great and I really hope you get your bfp.

Squirrel- you will definitely see crosshairs tomorrow. I'm glad you are feeling very positive about this cycle. Lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - that's still great (about your dietary restrictions) - every little bit helps! I had to laugh about not eating the babies because I always feel bad eating baby bok choy :haha::haha: it just sounds so wrong!! 

CH's are in your immediate future and honestly, your enthusiasm right now is contagious! about to go pee on an opk and fully expect it to be positive!


----------



## trixiesmith

texas - I'm loving your chart. fx for a bfp for you!

squirrel - you'll definitely get CH tomorrow. 

Hope you're all doing well. I've been reading along but have nothing to contribute.. aside from mentioning that DH and I changed our trip dates, which means that we'll be home aside from shopping tomorrow, and better timed bd can possibly happen now.


----------



## beemeck

yay trixie!! 

and as predicted.... holy positive opk!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

I know the tubes will make all the difference. In fact she's had several
Other surgeries besides this one. She has had 3 surgeries on her skull. She was born with a birth defect that left a soft spot closed too early so her head wouldn't grow properly. Hopefully she is done with the skull surgeries but we will just have to wait and see. This will be her 4th surgery in 4 years. 

Yay Bee go get it girl! Praying you get a BFP this cycle as well!


----------



## campn

Bee- Woohoo go and get it!!! 

Squirrel- happy and hopefully short TWW! I hope the HSG cleaned stuff up for you and bee and made it possible now more than ever before! 

Trix- I'm glad the dates are better now, stressed times BD gave me anxiety so it's always good when things fall back into place! 

I can't wait until I see all of your tests turn positively positive and we can all have babies born right after each other! 

I'm feeling pretty back to normal now I don't even feel pregnant aside from the rare and subtle flutters I get sometimes. I might be changing my OB (and hospital) as they're making me pay $360 monthly in advance in case I don't pay my bills at the end? I already met my deductible and they said they won't claim anything until I deliver which makes no sense to me! I just feel like they're milking us and ripping me off every month.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- they do the same thing here. I had to pay for my daughters delivery upfront as well. But it's just the doctors part and not the hospital. I will get a separate bill from them. The medical bills I pay on a monthly basis is outrageous. I will probably be paying them for years to come. For my daughters surgeries but it's all worth it


----------



## jGo_18

Camp - my birth centre/midwife does the same - i had to pay my full deductible up front, while my regular ob only charges a co-pay and then you're billed later. i had to bite the bullet on that one because i really really wanted to go to a birth centre and not a hospital.


----------



## campn

I've been googling it and I guess that's the norm now. It wasn't like that with my son in 2012! I just feel so frustrated cause that's like a car payment! I met my deductible too so I thought from now on insurance is responsible. Also I could switch doctors to find the other doctor doing the exact thing too. 

Will the doctor refund me? Cause they're charging way more than the total I should be paying at the end.


----------



## jGo_18

the people at the birth center basically told me if in the end i don't actually owe as much as i paid - a check will be issued back to me.
if you've already hit your deductible tho, i'd talk to them and probably talk to the insurance company as well.


----------



## BabyForIris

Hey guys. Sorry I've been MIA. Lots going on with me and I wanted to sort them out before I jumped on here.

Squirrel your chart is looking amazing! CH's coming at ya!

Bee - yay for positive OPK's! Those are so satisfying to get. 

Texas - So sorry about DD. Hope she does ok with the surgery. Poor baby, I hate when babies are sick. It just breaks my heart.

Hello to all the other ladies who popped on to say hi and check in! I hope you're all having great pregnancies. I know we all love when you stop by to shake off some of that baby dust on all us TTC'ers ;)

AFM: I'm in a terrible terrible place. In January when we started to TTC I started to have some minor pain on the left and as you do, I thought it was O pains. They continued and I was sure I was pregnant. Of course, I was not. Anyway, the pain hasn't gone away and this last cycle its been really bad. So I called my gyro after getting yet another BFN since I was a little worried I might have a cyst or something.

A short background story here: Last year in March I was having heavy irregular periods that lasted 2-3 weeks and they discovered a very large polyp that was of major concern since there was worry it would rupture and cause me to hemorrhage so they rushed me to get it out (3 months.... this is "rushed" in the medical world)

Anyway, I called, couldn't get an appointment until May and so the receptionist who is lovely told me to go to my GP and request an scan and if anything pops up to call back.

So thats what I did. I had the scan yesterday and got the results today. Another polyp. ANOTHER ONE. Smaller... but there. And definitely causing the pain.

Initially I just accepted it. And then I realized what that means. I'll never conceive if its in there, and I certainly won't if they keep popping up back (less than a year to return).

I left the doctors office and started to drive home and had to pull over when reality hit me. I sobbed. And sobbed. I finally made it home and completely broke down. I've ranted, raved, cried, blubbered, hyperventilated and sobbed until I couldn't breathe. The reality is still there. It's in there. It will grow as large or larger than the other. Its causing me pain and will have to come out no matter what and it will probably take 3-5 months to get the surgery booked and even if we get it out another might come back and I might never have a baby.

And that's where I'm at.

My gyro is on vacation for March break. He's back on the 22nd so I'll call his office then and try to get an appointment.


----------



## campn

Baby- I'm so so sorry hun! And I apologize for being ignorant but is that like a cyst over your ovaries? if it is I've heard there many ways to manage that by medication? 

Is the surgery success rate usually high? If not, could you conceive through IUI or IVF possibly? I hope there's a way somehow that it'd be possible to have a baby someday. I'm so sorry you're having such a bad day and it's understandable but I'm sure the clouds will lift soon enough <3


----------



## BabyForIris

campn said:


> Baby- I'm so so sorry hun! And I apologize for being ignorant but is that like a cyst over your ovaries? if it is I've heard there many ways to manage that by medication?
> 
> Is the surgery success rate usually high? If not, could you conceive through IUI or IVF possibly? I hope there's a way somehow that it'd be possible to have a baby someday. I'm so sorry you're having such a bad day and it's understandable but I'm sure the clouds will lift soon enough <3

Thanks Campn, I'm trying to not dwell and formulate a plan (its how my brain works!).

A polyp is basically a skin tag inside your uterus. Crude way to define it but it seems the easiest way to. Most people get them, have them removed and never have an issue. Most people also don't get them coming back. There's no medication for polyps. Only option is to remove them or leave it in there and hope for the best.

They can cause you to not conceive and also to miscarry. (They can grow so big they fill your uterus... like my first one did) When they found the first one the first thing my doctor said was "Its so big you will never get pregnant if you leave it in there" We weren't even trying at the time and I remember thinking "Ok lets get this shit out ASAP then!"


----------



## campn

Baby- Ok I googled it and I think it's like a tumor tissue?


----------



## BabyForIris

campn said:


> Baby- Ok I googled it and I think it's like a tumor tissue?

They can be cancerous yes. They sent my last one for testing and it was thankfully negative.

The only thing I can think is remove it, and try to get pregnant ASAP before another returns.


----------



## campn

Baby- Definitely get it out even for non ttc reasons it doesn't seem like it should be left in there. I'm sure you can still get pregnant and carry to term. Hopefully once a baby is in there your body will regulate hormones better and it won't grow back. The uterus is so tiny when you're not pregnant so that's why your doctor said get it out cause obviously there's no room for a baby to implant not cause your case was desperate I'm sure. 

You're in my thoughts, I hope you can fix this and be on the road to healing and conceiving! :)


----------



## blablamana

Iris- My mom had polyps all the time, even a couple of years back it turned out that her uterus was full of them, some as big as a tennisball! 

She never knew about them until after she had us, but she had the pain since she was a teenager. She didn't have any trouble conceiving. Some people are just predisposed to polyps and that sucks, so much. 
I understand that that doesn't make getting pregnant any easier, but it will work out sweetie. Once they got it out, you have time to ttc. And when you are pregnant they don't really start to grow that easily. That's why my mom has a Mirena IUD, it keeps them from growing! Remember, the last one was in March last year and you started TTC a couple of months ago. 
You will have plenty of time, trust me. Don't worry sweetie, although I know it's hard when you get news like that TWICE. 
Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## squirrel.

Hey Baby, firstly I'm so sorry that you're so devastated about this and that this is happening to you. I can only imagine how upsetting it is, first the worry of it happening in the first place and then the fact that it is going to interfere with TTC. 

My cousin-in-law had huge issues with polyps - her uterus was full of them and they were gradually breaking down, which made her uterus contract like I'm labour. She
Basically had labour pains for four months while doctors struggled to find out what was going on. They even removed her appendix because they though that was the issue!! Now she's on a special diet that supposedly prevents them from growing back. I think it's a low sugar diet (unfortunately, almost everything is broken down into sugars so her diet is very limited). 

I really hope you can have surgery soon and get back to TTC!! I can only imagine how frustrating it is to have to stop for a reason like this! Take care.


----------



## Smille24

Iris- I'm so sorry you're going through this. It is best to deal with this issue, then move on from there. We are here to support you.

Texas- holy temp jump! I really believe you'll see a bfp in your near future.

Campn- that's interesting about paying upfront. I've also met my deductible and our out of pocket expenses. We're only suppose to pay 5% of everything from here on out. It'll be interesting to see what happens. Insurance is a damn joke. Our premiums are as much as a mtg payment and they cover nothing.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks smile- im not sure how accurate it is though. DD woke up at 2:30 so I put her back down and then fell asleep till 5:30 when I took my temp. So I may not even have a reliable temp. The first time I took my temp it was 98.46! So I assumed it was wrong and immediately re did it and got the 98.26 and then fell back asleep till 7:30 and took it again and it was 98.41. I know you're not supposed to take you temps more than once but I wasn't convinced it was accurate lol. So who knows what it's actually supposed to be so I settled with the 98.26 and I hope it's just as high tomorrow!!

Edit to add I changed it to 98.46 which was my first temp. I feel better about using that one lol


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: Fantastic temp rise! Sounds like it could have been even higher. I know what you mean about being wary of temps when you&#8217;ve had a disrupted night&#8217;s sleep. Hopefully tomorrow&#8217;s temp will stay raised and we&#8217;ll be seeing a BFP from you in a few days. Your chart is looking so great this cycle compared to the other one on your profile. The post-o pattern really is great!


AFM: 3dpo and itching to get to next weekend so I can test! Had a rough few days with my husband with him being quite horrible yesterday (unlike him, he doesn&#8217;t usually let his depression become lashing out) and then me messing up today. Ugh!!! Made me ruin my diet too. Pizza is on its way over now and I am drinking a glass of wine! Also doesn&#8217;t help I was making my son&#8217;s birthday cake (my first ever proper cake!!) and I was tasting the batter, cake, buttercream, icing all day! He&#8217;s going to be 4 on Wednesday. I can&#8217;t believe it. It seems only like yesterday that he was a squishy newborn in my arms and now he&#8217;ll be school-age! Come September my son will be at school! Can&#8217;t get my head round that one. Hope you don&#8217;t mind me sharing a picture of my beautiful boy and the cake that I&#8217;m pretty chuffed with.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5742 (1).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5690.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyForIris

Beautiful fondant work Squirrel!!! It's lovely! They grow up so fast. What a gorgeous boy he is.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Happy birthday to your beautiful boy! He's super handsome and that cake looks delicious!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell I hope you're right! I would love to have a little November baby. I see you got your crosshairs too! Congrats and I hope you get pregnant and don't even need the specialist! Your cake looks so cute too! Im not a big fan of how fondant tastes but it sure makes pretty cakes


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- happy birthday to your lil man. That cake looks amazing. Great job!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in and say hello. Been mainly on the assisted conception forums so Im not up to speed with all of your statuses. Congrats to all the bfps lately!!

As for me, this month was my second month of injectables. Turns out I responded too well and have 7 follicles! The doc advised against doing an iui due to super multiples ( I had no problems with it since I don't believe it would even work...I have a feeling something is wrong during the fertilization stage of things) but then the doc said that we actually could go ahead with ivf with that many follicles. My hubby and I were in shock but talked it over and are going through with it. I mean we are trying to get pregnant, so why not? Tues is the egg retrieval, then Friday or Sunday is when they put the eggs back. I'm slightly nervous but also so excited we actually might finally have a chance!! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## TexasRider

Hiker good luck with IVF! I hope this is it for you. Please keep us posted.

Afm- no dramatic temp this morning. Maybe daylight savings affected it or maybe implantation? Either way I'm not stressed. AF will either show up or she won't. Lol


----------



## squirrel.

Hiker: wow, surprising turn up for the books! I hope egg retrieval goes well and you end up with lots of healthy blastocysts to choose from!

Texas: with temps, it could be any number of things. Your chart is still looking amazing even though it didn't climb up again today.


4dpo and my ovulation day and post-o temps are mirroring my BFP cycle with my daughter. Trying really hard not to focus on that too much!
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smille24

Texas- it could be the change in time, but honestly your temp is still up way above coverline. When is af due?

Squirrel- I hope this cycle leads to a bfp for you! 

Hiker- like squirrel said, 7 blastocysts means you'll have a great shot.


----------



## TexasRider

Smile AF is due Friday I believe. If I have a 14 day LP this month like ost month. My other LP was 11 days. I've only charted 2 cycles with temping that had Ovulation


----------



## campn

Hiker- I'm so happy to see things are hopefully and finally happening for you! Best of luck with IVF! I've a friend who is now 20 weeks pregnant and they just found out it's a boy! You're next!

Squirrel and Tex- I hope the tww is coming to an end and that we get to see TWO posotive pregnancy tests very soon!


----------



## campn

Had to go back to look at Bee's chart and looks like you ovulated yesterday! What a rise too! So we're looking at THREE positive pregnancy tests here very soon!! I'm praying for each one of you!


----------



## TexasRider

I hope you're right campn. I'm trying hard not to get discouraged but it's hard especially when it happened so easy the first time and this time it's taking a lot longer... Sigh


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: yay for being in the TWW!! Fingers crossed you caught that egg!!


Afm: the end of a difficult weekend and it's brought some unpleasant revelations. We won't be able to afford IUI next cycle (maybe in two or three cycles time). We had received a hint from the in-laws they would loan us money, but that has either changed or we really misread situation. We could afford a clomid cycle, which is what I guess we will have to do. Feel pretty down. Just annoyed I let myself get ahead of myself like that, we just got too carried away. Now things are strained between my husband and I, which is difficult enough as he is going through another depressed episode. I still feel hopeful for this cycle, but a lot less excited about the next now... Hopefully doing the HSG was all I needed to flush out tubes and get us pregnant. Fingers are so so crossed!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell im so sorry. It stinks that things aren't going the way you want them to.maybe clomid will be the little boost you need. It's fairly inexpensive and most people respond well to it. 

My sister in law is going through all this too. She has PCOS and has been trying for almost 3 years. They are headed for IUI in the next few months unless they get pregnant.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm so sorry hun, I've also dealt with our inlaws hinting they'd help us out when we couldn't pay our bills for a few months and they've let us down every single time but yet they expect us to go over and beyond for them so now we don't ask them for anything. I hope you won't even need IUI and that HSG and Clomid would be all you need. You should still be hopeful and every passing month you're only closer to your BFP. Maybe the harder achieving the pregnancy the easier the baby is!?? <3


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'm sorry you won't be able to do IUI next cycle (if you need to). Clomid is inexpensive at least in the US it was $8. It definitely works bc my follies went from not maturing very well to maturing normally. Your dh has normal sperm, so maybe the pills are all that's needed. It worked for drum 1st cycle. I'm sorry all of this is causing your dh depression. My thoughts are with you.

Bee- yay for ovulation!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. Your support means the world. As if I didn't need to feel any worse yesterday, my little boy woke up vomming and with a fever at 10pm. As we sorts out his bedding and got him back to sleep, I realised I was feeling sick too. I headed to bed, but spent the night waking up feeling really nauseous and fevery. I wasn't sick, but I came close a couple of times. So now there's this massive temp spike (which I will discard in a couple of days when I get some more normal temps on there). Feeling a bit better this morning, just exhausted. Both kids had me up since 4am.


----------



## Smille24

I hope everyone feels better soon squirrel!


----------



## beemeck

you ladies are the best! chart stalking me when I'm too busy for updates :hugs::hugs:

busy weekend! I had my friend's baby shower - it was really nice and not at all upsetting. She is my business partner and it's just the two of us here at the office so I've been literally right next to her every step of the way. I focused on the positives and wore a crop top to the shower and drank mimosas :haha: I know I'll be there soon. I feel it!

squirrel - so sorry about first the money situation and now everyone being sick. when it rains, it pours. And your enthusiasm was at such a great point! I'm sorry you are feeling knocked down, but I know you'll be right back up again soon like you always are. :hugs: I'm sorry about your DH being off too - DH and I didn't have a great week/weekend together. this ttc is getting to us and it's not making marriage the easiest thing in the world. :growlmad:

texas - still excited for you.....!! trying to wait patiently! 

hi to all of my other ttc ladies and my preggos!!

2dpo, nothing to report, will update more in my journal when I get a chance. feeling like squirrel was a week ago - just finally feeling a little confident....I think having a little back up was all I needed. The RE appt in my future is making me feel like kicking ass and taking names on the ttc front.....(I don't even know what that entails, but I feel it!) :haha:


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I am still holding out hope for you this cycle. If it does come to Clomid the side effects can be a nuisance but it does work. I'd given up the cycle I took it to the point of DH and I discussing quitting TTC since with us purchasing the new house we would not have had the funds back in the bank for some time to proceed further. I hope you don't need it but if you do I'll be cheering you on. Hope you and your DS get better soon. Loved the cake

Bee everything crossed for you this cycle, but it is awesome to hear your confidence! I love it! Really hoping this is it hun.

Tex really hope AF stays away and you get a strong BFP in a few days. Sorry to hear about your DDs procedure hope it works though and takes care of the ear infections.

Sorry I've not been posting lately, I have been trying to check in daily and hope you are all doing well. FX for everyone O'ing, in the TWW or about to test.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirell, DS2 was a clomid baby and this baby was a clomid cycle too. I hope and pray for you that you get your BFP without help but if not you can explore a cheaper avenue such as clomid. Xx

Bee, FX'd this is THE cycle. That number has to rise. Xx


----------



## campn

Bee- You're such a beautiful person and I don't expect anything different from you. It's hard when you see people around you pregnant everyday and your turn hasn't come up but what helped me personally is to think that those women aren't stealing MY baby, it's not like that baby was mine and they took it so that really really put things in perspective for me. I'm hoping that number jumps up. I expect it to! 

I have a private gender scan in 3 weeks when I'll be 16 weeks. They start doing them at 14 weeks but I wanted to be on the safe side. I really feel like it's a girl but I'm not great with instinct thing sadly!


----------



## gina236

I have the hardest time being happy for people I know. Strangers I have no problem with at all because I don't know their story but when I know the baby was an accident especially I just feel really jealous. My DH has a friend that was very upset about getting his gf pregnant which of course really bugged me (not to mention I was going through a CP when he told us). And to make it better that guy just came and showed us the other day that he shot himself in the arm while cleaning his gun :dohh: why does the world let him reproduce?! It's things like that, that get to me. 

I know I haven't checked in in awhile but had to rant a little about this topic haha


----------



## Conundrum

Campn really hope you get on team pink! Either way it is exciting to hear how close you are to finding out. If it makes you feel better I was wrong with Shy, I swore blue- in the end DH had it from the start lol.

Teeny moving to 3rd tri! Congratulations hun!

Gina hope you are doing well.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- my dh thinks I'm having a girl, I think it's a boy. Either way we'll be happy. I hope your scan goes well!

Bee- I'm glad you're feeling great. Knowing there's a back up plan is definitely helpful. B4 we saw a specialist our relationship was really strained due to ttc. Our sex life sucked bc it was a job, we weren't connecting anymore and we fought a lot bc we were drained in every aspect. Once we got help, things fell back into place. Ttc is so hard and it is completely normal for it to cause issues in a marriage. You will get through this.


----------



## blablamana

Good luck to everyone in the TWW right now! SOOO excitingggg :D 
Squirrel: I'm sorry about the IUI, but don't worry. You'll really have your rainbow, soon. I know it! Also, sorry about the hubs right now.. hope things will look up for you again soon :hugs: 

SO damaged his car a few weeks back and sadly, the repair cost is more than the car is worth (about 1200-2000 bucks more to be exact). We have to save money for the baby, so nowhere near enough to just buy a new one. So, we went to see about private lease. We were told that we make more than enough money and the credit check should go fine. 
Well. Nope. Because I have a temporary contract till July, they didn't count my income. None of it. So they declined giving us a private lease for a car. 
That leaves us with a bit of a problem because even though the damaged car still drives like a charm, the damage is too severe to go through an APK test.. which the car is due for in two weeks. Without passing the APK test, you are technically not allowed on the road with the car. :cry:
Ugh, I hope we find a solution soon. I'm not looking forward to SO coming home tonight, he is going to be in a BAD mood. (Understandably so, of course).

In terms of good news.. only 8 more days till my next scan.. I'm still so scared of bad news but trying to stay positive :)


----------



## campn

Bla- Can you guys buy a used car? We've a lease on a SUV that we both regret so much cause after 3 years of paying $400 every month it's still not going to be ours, just a waste of money :( luckily my car is almost paid off so DH can buy another SUV that's probably going to be used but at least ours.

Yay for the scan! I'm going to do an app count down to my next scan too!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- how are you? I see your temp went up a little bit, that's exciting.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Bla- Can you guys buy a used car? We've a lease on a SUV that we both regret so much cause after 3 years of paying $400 every month it's still not going to be ours, just a waste of money :( luckily my car is almost paid off so DH can buy another SUV that's probably going to be used but at least ours.
> 
> Yay for the scan! I'm going to do an app count down to my next scan too!

That is now our only option, yes. We have to find out how though, by the end of this month we only have 2500 euros saved up and that is all for baby (should cover all expenses in terms of nursery, diapers, hospital etc etc). And I will keep saving about 500-1000 a month. 
But, we don't really have enough to buy a second hand car.. so it seems we might have to ask his mother for a loan. :shrug:


----------



## gina236

Bla bla you can't take out a private loan for a used vehicle where you are? Hope you can find something that won't break the budget too much. Car trouble sucks. DH and I only have one running registered vehicle that we share so I feel your pain


----------



## blablamana

gina236 said:


> Bla bla you can't take out a private loan for a used vehicle where you are? Hope you can find something that won't break the budget too much. Car trouble sucks. DH and I only have one running registered vehicle that we share so I feel your pain

Nope! Same issue as with the private lease, you're income has to be high enough and they discard my entire income.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: so glad you're in that positive place! Sounds like you made the most of the shower and managed to have a great time. And you're very right, you'll be there so soon! Yay for crosshairs. Your first few temps are looking good. I sooooooo hope this is it for us and we can be bump buddies as well as cycle/HSG buddies :haha: would be amazing having December due dates just in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed!!!

Campn: have fun at your scan. I can't believe you'll be 16 weeks before we know it. Your pregnancy is flying by!!! I bet it doesn't feel it to you, but it just feels like yesterday that you got your BFP. I got it so wrong with the gender of both of mine. I was 100% sure Oscar was a girl and about 90% sure Isla was a boy. We're staying team yellow next time, but whatever my instinct is I'll expect the opposite.

Gina: hi there, nice to hear from you again. It can be so hard when you hear about people conceiving so easily/accidentally, especially if they don't appear to be very happy about the news or appear to be irresponsible parents who won't try their best for their baby (though appearances can always be deceiving). I wish I had a way to make that pain easier, but until you get that positive test, I don't think it does. Just keep visualising holding your own baby in your arms one day, feeling so thankful they came along exactly when they did. That's what I try and do when it all gets on top of me. One day I will be grateful for this long wait as it led to me getting that exact baby that I will one day cherish. Any earlier and it would have been someone completely different. Backwards logic, but for me it works!!

Blabla: sorry to hear about the car :hugs: I hope you manage to get a new one somehow before baby arrives! Public transport is pretty good in Holland right? Here in London I rarely use the car and mostly take the bus and the tube (and our transport services are nowhere near as reliable as the Dutch - if memory serves, it could also have changed a lot in 13 years - yikes, now I feel old!!). 


Thanks ladies for your support. I feel so much better today. Really positive and hopeful again. If we don't get he IUI for another few months then so be it, at least I know the option is there for the future and hopefully if this cycle is a bust then clomid might do something.

6dpo and a temp drop today as well as stretchy clear cm; safe to say my secondary oestrogen surge is hitting me today!! Hoping for a good rise tomorrow. My chart looks wacky with yesterday's fever temp removed and today's dip. Been having some strange symptoms for me: swelling in hands and feet, seriously frequent peeing and bad constipation. Too early for real preggo symptoms, but it's something for me to obsess over. Only four days till testing! Woo!!! Got my fingers so crossed! My due date would be the 1st of December. That would be really exciting. Though I'd most likely end up with a November baby as Isla was nearly a month early.

Had a vivid dream last night I had G, G, B triplets called Isabelle, Evie and Felix :haha: wishful thinking. My husband would have a meltdown! 

It's my little boy's 4th birthday tomorrow! I am so emotional. 4 years ago I had been in 24hours of labour already and still had another 12 to go or so. Ouch! What a mind-alerting experience that was.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies, not much to update. got a + opk today, but because DH and I have been pretty busy since last Friday, bd and ttc had completely slipped my mind despite doing opks. I'm so frickin upset and mad at myself. And to make it worse, I don't even feel like bd now even though I felt like it all day while we were out in public and definitely couldn't lol. 
Ugh.. next cycle I guess :(


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that Trixie :hugs: maybe see if you're in the mood tomorrow. It just takes one time. If you manage to bd on ovulation day, you're definitely still in with a shot. 


AFM: temp went back up again. What a wacky chart; they usually look so simple for me in the TWW! Oh well, hopefully having a different looking chart is a good sign :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Happy Birthday for your little champ!:happydance:
Also, Triplets... who knows? :haha:


Trixie: I'm sorry that you are so down this cycle. Just try and see if tomorrow works for both of you and if not... there is always next month. It happens, it sucks.. but you can't always time it right with a busy life and two people with different things to do etc. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell im hoping that's. God sign for you! Almost halfway done with this TWW!

Trixie sorry you're not feeling it this cycle. I feel like that sometimes too but I fake it till I make it lol 

Afm- temps are nearly steady and I fully expect to get a temp drop tomorrow and AF on friday but we will see what happens! Headed out of town today to a bigger city so I can do some shopping. Got to get DD princess party decorations. I asked her what she wanted and she told me Princess party. So princess party it shall be! She will be 4! Wow where does the time go?!?


----------



## campn

Trix- I'm sorry hun! You could still have time if you get to it fast cause the egg has 12-24 hours before it dies so hopefully you squeezed a mini BD session there! If not there's always next cycle and at least this cycle you don't have to go through the dreaded tww!


----------



## beemeck

so many little birthdays happening! I meant to tell you that that cake was AWESOME squirrel. and a princess party?? so fun!! I'll come :haha:

squirrel - if I conceived this cycle, my EDD would be Dec 4. But if it's next cycle, that'll bring me full circle to my original due date of Dec 28. I'm still kind of hoping that doesn't happen - it just seems like too sad of a time.... but I'm all for this cycle working for the both of us and being bump buddies! ahhh I didn't realize you were in London. I'm so jealous. DH and I love it there - might even pop over when are friends are going this october. such a lovely, lovely city!

gina - I actually feel the opposite about the preggo ladies...it's easier for me to feel happy for the ones that I know. Since I'm not invested in strangers' lives, it's easier for me to feel jelly. But I also have an interesting position with all of this since I work with pregnant women for a living and have for the past 5 years. So I am a little used to everyone around me being pregnant. I'm sorry you are feeling down and I can't wait for you to get your baby too!

tex - I'll be stalking for the next couple of days....!! FX!

blab - so sorry about the car situation love. That is frustrating and scary. I keep wanting to bring up possible income tax money with you and squirrel, but you are the two ladies that aren't in the US :cry: I'll be thinking of you and just know you'll figure out something before baby. :hugs:

trixie - DH and I almost threw out the fertile window this month. He couldn't stop himself from washing his sperm down the drain (literally) and I was so angry with him that I couldn't imagine any BD. I O'ed a little later so it ended up working out. At least being busy is the only thing preventing it for you right now and not the desire to make your DH disappear :haha: But if you can muster it today or tomorrow, you'll still have a chance! :hugs:

feeling less confident about this cycle now as usually happens as the TWW goes on. But still feeling good knowing I have the RE appt in place. I don't feel silly about it at all anymore. I realized a lot when they sent me the packet to be filled out. It's about 12 pages and I realized how much my OBGYN didn't know or care to know. never even asked when I ovulate or any other questions really besides the lengths of my cycles. less than a week to go now until our appt. DH will give his SA sample that same day while we are there. things are moving along!

temp was way high today - I woke up an hour later but based on my weekend temps from the same times, it's still higher than normal. But it's also warm here so who knows! I'm like you squirrel - crazy frequent urination and know it's too early to be a sign .... but I will say that this month I was good at noticing symptoms before the TWW. I was briefly nauseous on two different occasions and was craving certain foods like no other. so now I will ignore my symptoms in the TWW even more than I normally do lol. Except maaaaaybe one thing lol - I don't have any CM yet and it's normally abundant by now for sure. I know creamy CM is a good sign but I have enough of that typically to last me for years and it's never gotten me anywhere. I'm intrigued by the lack of it this cycle!


----------



## TexasRider

Got the temp drop of death today... It's more accurate than a pregnancy test for me. I've had a temp drop on 14dpo the last 2 cycles before this and AF showed the next day so I'm
Sure that's what's gonna happen. Sigh.... This is taking way longer than I thought it ever would. I'm trying hard not to get discouraged but I'm failing at it. Well onto the next month....


----------



## beemeck

so sorry texas. When it hits me that a cycle is a bust, it's the worst feeling ever. It feels so far away until the next hopeful time. sending you hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Texas, I am incredibly sorry hun. It's so hard not to get discouraged, but you have a great support system. Lots of :hugs:.


----------



## Conundrum

Tex :hugs: I am so sorry hun.

Ladies I do apologize about disappearing so much on you all. We've had some bad luck as of late, as I've started to bleed the last few days. So far the baby is holding up, and sonograms are showing that growth is still where it should but with them not knowing the cause yet or it stopping we are being moved to a specialist and turned over to high risk. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you all and keeping everything crossed for each of you. I might not be on much right now but my thoughts will be with you all. Cannot wait to see that number rise!


----------



## beemeck

drum - WE will be thinking of YOU!! really sending every single positive vibe your way right now. Although that sounds like it's going to be okay - if baby is still okay, growing and where it should be after the bleeding has already started then it seems like everything will be alright. But omg how scary - I've been there! I hear a lot of women bleeding and having no other issues with their pregnancies so really just sending you a lot of love right now. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Drum- sorry to hear that! I will
Be praying hard for you and your little one. Glad there is still
A heartbeat and growth is still proceeding. Praying that the bleeding stops soon Hun!


----------



## blablamana

O no Drum! How terrifying! I'll be keeping you and the little one in my thoughts. I'm so glad that the baby is still okay and I will hope with all I have that it stays that way.
BIG :hugs: to you, we'll all just send you lots of love and prayers your way! <3


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry Texas about this cycle being a bust.. Keep your head up, don't be down. You will have your baby! I know it can get extremely frustrating <3


----------



## campn

Tex- I completely understand I would be so frustrated too. Have you talked to your OB? Maybe just go for an annual checkup and have them run a blood panel? 

Drum- So scary!! Glad the baby is fine! With my DS I bled from 5 weeks to almost 10 weeks bright red with clots and that was so scary to go through, they never could tell what was the exact reason either, but as long as the baby is fine try not to worry and just take it a day at a time. You and your bean are in my thoughts and prayers. <3

My sister is 18 weeks and has been bleeding a lot since 15 weeks because of her hematoma and she just found out she has a problem with the umbilical cord too, just so much bad luck for her but the baby BOY is hanging on. Would appreciate any thoughts and prayers for her please!


----------



## beemeck

sending even more of my positive vibes her way, camp! I am still on the up and up so luckily I am having enough to send around :flower:


----------



## campn

Thank you bee! So glad you're on the up and up!


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: I'm really sorry you're experiencing bleeding and that they don't know what's causing it. I can only imagine how scary that is!! I'm glad baby is still doing well. That's a great sign. If bleeding was affecting baby I imagine it wouldn't be growing so well. I so hope it stops for you soon. 

Texas: sorry your temp dropped :hugs: it's just so crushing. I really hope your next cycle brings you a BFP. 



8dpo and a vivid vivid real as hell BFP dream last night. I remember so clearly; in my dream I posted the picture of the blazing positive FRER and saying I was only 8dpo and being soooo happy. Felt really disappointed when I woke up :haha: felt a bit nauseous today. Not much else going on. Still trying to hold out till Saturday.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- I had blood work done in december and they checked my thyroid and several other things and all came back normal. Then I had my annual pap in February and it was fine too. He said it shouldn't be long now and just keep trying and temping etc.


----------



## jGo_18

Hey ladies, just dropping in quick to say we found out we are having a little mister! :blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

JGo- Boy oh boy! He may keep your hands so full when he's young but I hear they're super mellow when they're teens! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gina236

Jgo congrats!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks ladies! My 8 yr old son is going to be over the moon to have a brother :) in a bit nervous about having two boys tho haha!


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks ladies! My 8 yr old son is going to be over the moon to have a brother :) in a bit nervous about having two boys tho haha!

I've heard that brotherhood is really an awesome thing. I bet they grow up to be super close to each other and with the age gap I doubt they'd ever fight! 

I'm also scared about the possibility of another boy cause DS isn't that mellow at all but trying to prepare myself hehe. I may be joining you on the blue team very soon! I just remind myself that at least if something breaks I'd have two young men ready to fix it! :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team blue jGo. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I am so sorry you're going through this. I am glad the baby is doing ok and is showing growth. I will pray for you and the baby. :hugs:.


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- Congrats! I have several friends who have all boys and they love it. Boys are very loving. My dd was (and still is) a handful. Very emotional and dramatic, but she takes after me lol.


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: congrats on your little blue bundle :) I would love a little brother for my son. My own brothers are so close and have an amazing brotherly bond. We're all close, but their bond is special. My two little nephews are amazingly close too. That brother relationship seems so special.


----------



## beemeck

congrats jgo!!! I HATE being wrong :haha: but I'm so happy for you! and wow your DS will be excited (if you haven't already told him). I didn't realize he was 8 - big boy! so happy for you and DW :hugs:

squirrel - your chart is looking good....and different! testing tomorrow?!?! eeeeeeek! 

so I must admit my temps have me intrigued. You know they hover at 98.29 (exactly :haha:) each month and never go above that. I think in the 8 months of temping I've had 2 random temps higher than that. So now my past 3 days aren't a fluke. It's not much higher, but I can't complain like I always do that my chart is doing what it always does.... :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Jgo- awesome news on the little boy! Congrats! I would love to have a little boy!

Bee- hoping this is it for you! Fingers crossed!!
Squirrel- your chart looks good too! Fingers are also crossed for you too!

Afm- no AF this morning but I took my last Walmart cheapie and it was bfn so AF is coming just idk when. Maybe tmrw? And then I would have had a 15 day LP? No doubt about it from my temps I am pretty sure O was cd13. Who knows? All I know is I am not pregnant


----------



## jGo_18

thanks for all the love ladies! i was thinking and hoping :pink: so it's still setting in that it's :blue: but i'm sure we're going to love watching the dynamic between the two boys. their age difference should make for an interesting relationship. my DS is a handful (his ADHD has all of us on our toes all the time) so hoping this one is at least a bit more on the easy going side! hahaha now the real struggle... naming him. we had a girls name settled on for ages but can't for the life of us agree on a boys name... yikes!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

There are 7.5 years between DS1 and DS2. My eldest also has ADHD. It's interesting to say the least! Now at 13 and 5 all they want to do is wrestle and it drives me bonkers! However, DS2 adores his older brother and thinks his antics are hilarious as you can imagine. The brotherly bond is great. You'll have a ball bringing up the boys. They'll keep you on your toes for sure! ;-) xx

My DD is thrilled to be getting a sister as she has the two brothers already. I'm glad they will all have a same sex sibling. X

I am so excited Bee and Squirell. Can't we have some early testing... Please?! I have a good feeling for you both. Xx


----------



## beemeck

lol teeny I will be early testing this month! I'll be 10dpo on the morning of my RE appt so I'll actually use an FRER just in case we are able to cancel the appt lol FX 

jgo - you sound like us! or at least me...DH and I have our first girls name picked out (if that ever happens) but zero boys' names! It's hard for the boys!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: I love how we're cycle buddies till the end! We're both having unusual-for-us TWW patterns. Hopefully that means those HSGs did something amazing and got us those BFPs! Would love a December due date! (Though I expect I'd end up due in November, as both mine grew really quickly and by my 12 week scan I was always put ahead by up to 5 days from when I knew I conceived (with Isla) and from what the early scans showed me as.). 

Teeny: Haha! I may have already cracked this morning and tested :haha: :blush: 9dpo so of course BFN! I k ew it as I was cracking open the wrapper. I'm getting nervous as 10/11 dpo nears. In my past four pregnancies I've had a BFP in the evening of 10dpo once and three times on 11dpo. So I always feel nervous testing on 11dpo. If I don't have a BFP by Sunday I'll know this cycle is a bust. I won't feel too awful as we will try clomid next cycle, which is something new to focus on and has that slight increased chance of twins :haha: you guys know me!! I'll test again tomorrow and if I get the BFNs I'm expecting, then I'll try to avoid testing Sunday and try again on Monday. I'm not really having any symptoms other than a little cramping, some nausea and sore breasts - I've had all these before in the TWW, so not too excited about them. Still feeling hopeful, just nervous too now!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats on the boy jGo! 

I'm sorry I'm not responding to everyone else today, today is a sucky day because SO and I had an agreement about the car and suddenly he changes his mind when I'm not there. Makes me anxious and I'm already so on edge with the scan next Wednesday (i'm still so afraid that my body will fail me). I didn't want to read and run, so please know that I'm thinking of all of you!


----------



## TexasRider

Scratch that AF is here now... Onto the next cycle


----------



## beemeck

I was just going to say that I bet AF will show today texas - mine did that last cycle. Wasn't there in the morning like I thought but came later in the day. so sorry :hugs::hugs: AF week is just the worst. :cry: sending you big hugs!

sorry about the disagreement with SO blab - men :nope: I just know that everything is going to be great at your scan though. I can feel it!

squirrel - I know what you mean - I basically DREAD testing on the day that I have in my head is the last possible day to get a bfp. that's why testing early is hardly bothersome. You can tell yourself, of course it was a bfn - there's still plenty of time. lol HOPING that is the case for you this cycle!!! but again, you're just like me this cycle - I'm going to be okay either way because I'm so looking forward to the RE appt. and the clomid for you sounds great - since you are O'ing I would say def a good chance of multiples with the clomid! I would love twins too - I'd even take triplets! :haha:


----------



## campn

Oh I was just remembering how I went insanely crazy with testing during ttc time and I wish I had some common sense in me. I'd test morning and night some days and tweak the heck of the test looking for any line. With DS I kept getting BFNs until 13 DPO and by that time I was certain I'd get AF. This pregnancy I ovulated SO late I was convinced the egg and lining would be too old for implantation and I was already preparing for the next cycle so I'm glad I found out early on 9 DPO as it completely took me by surprise. I was telling my sister my favorite time in pregnancy apart from the kicks and ultrasounds and all that is seeing that second pink line.


----------



## beemeck

camp when is your private scan again??


----------



## campn

It's on April 6th! 18 days away! (I've been counting down the days hehe) I'm so excited and secretly hoping for a girl but it'd nice for DS to get a brother as he's surrounded by girls now. My little sister is having a boy though!!


----------



## beemeck

camp - I think that's what is so nice about these threads is that we don't all know each other in real life so we can be honest about those kind of things! DH and I want 4 girls lol and I typically have no problem telling people that if it comes up but they get so judgy about it! It's better to just discuss those things here because of COURSE we will all love our little babies no matter what. there is nothing wrong with hoping!


----------



## Smille24

Of course I'll love my child either way, but I'm hoping for a boy. My dh on the other hand admitted that he wants another girl. I thought for sure he'd want a boy, but he loves that our dd clings to him. She's his partner in crime. I have a girl name picked out, but boy names are so difficult and we cannot agree on one.

Bee and squirrel- your charts are looking fab and I am really pulling for you lovely ladies this cycle. 

Texas- :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

lol we all agree about the boys names being tough then ! :haha:

I know it's crazy when people get so judgy about the preference. I think most people have to lean one way or another each pregnancy. and us women who have been trying so diligently for our little ones will of course be excited no matter what!


----------



## gina236

So sorry Texas :hugs:

Personally I don't care at all on the first. Second one I am going to want the opposite sex of the first one. That's why I've played with the idea of not finding out the sex of the first one. It's the only time I would be able to do it. Because with the second if it is the same sex as the first I want some time to wrap my head around it so I don't have gender disappointment at birth. And then I think back to my little brother. My mom was having a girl. Every ultrasound (which 19 years ago was like 1 or 2) they said it's a girl. Definitely not a boy. He was born and oh actually it's a boy! Lol. So it's not always fool proof. I think everyone has a preference but after all we have been through we would all be happy either way as long as he/she is happy and healthy. 

Oh and boy names are soooo hard! Dh and I FINALLY picked one. I've been trying to come up with one for about 5 years. I've had my girls name since I was 10. And I like so many other ones. Boys, I would find one I liked but 2 days later I'd hate it. DH finally came up with one out of the blue and we both like it.


----------



## squirrel.

I am with you guys on the boys names!! We had such trouble agreeing on a boys name when we were pregnant with Isla as Oscar is the only one we ever loved. Since then my husband has relented to agreeing to use the name I LOVE and which we will use if we have another boy: Felix. I had to bribe him though :haha: If we have another boy he'll be Felix Edward. If we have a girl she'll be Isabelle ... (maybe Skye?).

I am almost 50/50 on what I want as our last baby. I'm veering more towards girl because girls are less likely to have autism and I'm obviously worried about having another autistic child. Also, I never had a sister and would love to vicariously experience that through having two daughters. Having said all that though, I would love for Oscar to have a brother, someone that could watch out for him and who he could learn from (and also, I would like to experience having a neurotypical son). So I'm very close to 50/50 either way, but the higher risk of autism in boys is making me want another girl slightly more.

We'll stay team yellow next time; excited about that!


----------



## campn

I love you ladies all so much cause you all get it without any judgement. Yesterday I saw this post on Facebook about how awful it is to wish for a specific sex and how you should just be thankful for a child since so many people suffer conceiving and I found that a little harsh. I'm not a horrible person for wanting a daughter or a son and dream of one. 

The love doesn't change one bit. I never felt like I can't love DS because of his gender and would gladly take a bullet for him.


----------



## blablamana

Haha we also have such trouble finding boy names. We have multiple girl names lined up but for boys we don't know yet. We like Thomas and Aiden, but SO wants middle names and nothing really fits with those names. 
Boy names are hard. I love Liam but SO hates it so that's never going to happen :haha: And Dutch names are really really awful. Think "Kees" (Case) or "Piet" (Pee-t, not Pete. Like pee, urine  Or, "I peed" but with a t at the end :haha:)

I'm not really hoping for either, it's our first so I'm happy with either really! BUT I know SO secretly hopes for a girl a little bit. Not because he wants the first to be a girl, but because he really wants a daughter and he was like "if we get a girl out of the way NOW, I don't ever have to worry about that anymore" :haha:

Texas - I'm sorry about AF hun :(


----------



## Smille24

I LOVE the name Liam, but my dh HATES it. It makes me so sad. He named our dd and I am taking charge this time.


----------



## squirrel.

blabla: Haha :haha: (at Dutch names being awful). My two favourite boys names ever came from my youth in Holland - Oskar and Feliks. I also liked Mattijs (though that was ruined for me by a disastrous 5-year-relationship to a guy called Mattias), Olivier and Theo (we were going to use Theo if Isla had been a boy). 

What are your girls names? I always loved Evelien and we very nearly called Isla that with the idea of using the nickname Evie.


----------



## campn

I love Scandinavian names especially girl names probably cause I dated a guy from Norway and got to discover that part of the world through him. If this baby is a boy I'm definitely going with Oliver Jude! I really love Noah but DH's cousin's son has that name and I want us to be different. 

If it's a girl I'm going with Juliette. I've loved that name ever since I got pregnant with DS even though it's not the most "normal name" I just keep picture calling her "Jules" all the time. I don't have a middle name though! Maybe Juliette Elise.


----------



## TexasRider

We've got a girls name and boys name already picked out. Travis Orlan for a boy (family names. Travis is my husbands name and Orlan is my dads middle name- he died in 2012) and Tara Lois for a girl (Lois after my aunt who was murdered in 2014)


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies, just reading along since I won't have anything to update on until next cycle.

Hope nobody minds if I jump in on the gender wishing and name picking - but it's just sooo much fun lol. DH wants a girl, I want a boy. I know I wouldn't really care what I have when I get pregnant, as long as he/she is healthy, but I really want a son. 

If we have a girl, I told DH we're naming her Ginevra (Ginny) Dawn. Or Penelope. For a son, Chase, Grayson or Blake.

Forgot to add - sorry Tex about af. and congrats jgo - I privately rooted for team blue lol.


----------



## campn

Trix- The gender and name talk is always so much fun and a good distraction! I love Penelope (my niece's name) and Grayson! We call her Penny and I think Gray- Gray is so cute! 

DH really wanted a son the first time, now he wants a girl cause he thinks if we don't get a girl I'll make us try for a 3rd baby haha, of course we could and end up with 3 boys like his parents did!


----------



## blablamana

For a girl we really like Sophie (middle names are now currently set on Harper Rose) or Noa ( middle name Victoria, named after his best friend,).

I really hope my two pregnant cousins (one due on my birthday in May, one in September) don't take away our names haha. They are not telling anyone about the gender, well at least the one in May isn't. So if it is a boy, dear god don't call him Thomas. And please no Sophie for a girl. Those are our two favourite names :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I haven't decided on a name for baby girl yet. Not even a shortlist! 
I love the idea of having a name picked out but I cannot commit to a name until after baby is here! 

I had a slight preference for a girl this time. I think it's natural. 
When I had the MC I wouldn't have cared about gender because j just wanted everything to be okay. I thought that would carry on, but I did find myself hoping for pink this time which surprised me. 

Sorry to hear the witch got you Texas. Wishing you the very best of luck this coming cycle. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

So 10dpo and very BFNs. Not completely written off this cycle yet, but feeling a lot less optimistic about it. Will try not to test till Monday now.


----------



## Smille24

If it's a girl, I'm going with Hannah. It's been on my short list for a very long time.

Squirrel- it's still early hun. Your chart is still looking great. I'm praying for you and the rest of the girls.


----------



## gina236

We have Emma Lynn for a girl and Wyatt James for a boy. When I was little and would play pretend I would always be emma. I have always loved that name. Lynn is my mom's middle name. Wyatt is the first boy name we agree on and don't hate 2 days after finding it and James is my dh middle name.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Definitely still so early! Your chart looks wonderful I'm so so hoping this is your month! <3


----------



## beemeck

Can't wait to see all of these names turn into babies !! What are everyone's current children's names? I only know squirrels and camps 

Our first daughter will be named rani. My father died when I was young and his name was Ron. I always wanted to have a girl and name her Veronica and call her Ronnie. My dh is from India and prefers Indian names. Turns out rani is an Indian name and it means queen. Perfect ! No middle names picked out yet - or boys lol. 

We will be team yellow every time. I feel opposite Gina - I think it would be harder to hear boy when I'm pregnant as opposed to handing me an adorable baby boy.

And teeny I'm with you. My mom scolded me recently saying how could I still hope for a girl after all of this? I think it's just natural though. Of course I want any baby and will be happy no matter what but I think it's normal to keep those hopes even at times like this.


----------



## beemeck

Oh and Lo will have my last name. I'm surprised it's not very common. I'm carrying and pushing it out - you better believe it's getting my name !


----------



## campn

I love Veronica! I'd call her Vera, but Rani sounds so pretty! Also I completely get the carrying and pushing out. I refuse that DH gets to name the baby. He can get to reject a name, or LOVE it. Also he can suggest a name but just him forcing a name on me forget that.

My friend's husband forced his late father Albanian name on their son. They were gonna use it as middle name but his uncle was like how could you!? So they forced her into using the name as a first name. This wouldn't fly with me.

I didn't even take DH's last name because to me I value my own family and culture more than I value his family. I've only seen awful things from my inlaws and great things from my parents so taking their name is a complete no. The baby can take his name though that doesn't bother me, as long as I get to pick the baby's name :p


----------



## TexasRider

My daughters name is Tabitha Marie. I thought it was adorable and it fits my little blond headed blue eyed girl. No way would my husband have let me keep my last name. He's super traditional and it would have upset him if I didn't take his last name. It's not a huge deal to me really.


----------



## campn

Tex- It's such a pretty name!! Your girl sounds gorgeous too. I had all intentions to take DH's last name until I really got to know his family and after that I was so glad I didn't. I would have regretted it. DH would have liked me to take it but he doesn't really care. I moved countries for him! :p


----------



## gina236

I took DHs last name. I miss mine tho. I didn't want a different last name than my children and he's into the whole carry on the name thing. My last name was very Italian but I don't have any Italian in me (my dad took my grandma's second husbands last name). Dhs last name is German. I've always really identified as Italian in my mind even tho I'm not so losing the only part of me that was Italian was hard. I did however get an Italian phrase tattooed on my shoulder shortly after the wedding to still have a little Italian :haha: 

Bee, I would think I'd be the same way but I would be so afraid of being disappointed and not instantly having that strong bond. Can't say until I've been through it I just know I have heard stories of women that were really disappointed in the gender and didn't even want to be with the child at first. I would hope I wouldn't feel that way but with all the hormones I'd rather just know ahead of time lol.


----------



## campn

I was told DS was actually a girl at 16 weeks and I was over the moon, we painted the nursery pink like days later and I bought a bunch of pink clothes from babies r us and a bedding set (that I still have) so at the anatomy scan we found out our girl was a BOY. Honestly I had the shock of my life and I was very sad. I even cried. 

If they said boy the first time I'd have been okay and happy but saying girl and thinking girl for a month I got to really envision her, picked her a name and going home outfit so I was really effected and dissappointed. I'm glad I did find out it's a boy though so it really gave me time to prepare myself so much. I fell in love with boy outfits and vests and bow ties so that turned out good. I talked to boy moms and they were all so encouraging and helpful so by birth I was so excited about a boy.


----------



## Smille24

My dd's name is Hailey. 

I had no hesitation when it came to taking my dh's last name. My father abandoned me as an infant and my mom remarried, so I had no ties to the name.


----------



## blablamana

Campn: wow that sounds pretty horrible and I completely understand that it took you a while to get used to idea that your 'girl' wasn't a girl at all! I think anybody would feel that way at first, since you bonded to the idea of a girl at that initial confirmation and it's really hard when that changes! 
I can't wait for your gender scan for this one! You weren't going to be team yellow right? Or were you? 

Afm: I feel increasingly anxious as the scan day comes closer. I feel so afraid that my body will fail me and something will happen before the scan.. or that we find out at the scan that there is no live, happy, baby. :cry: 
I still throw up one or multiple times each and every morning, but I don't know. I'm just so scared and would like to ask you ladies to keep me and baby in your thoughts until Wednesday after the scan. It would help loads, I think.


----------



## squirrel.

Loving hearing all these name choices. Thinking up names is one of the only good things about TTC :haha:

Campn: I can only imagine how tough that must have been; to go a month thinking you were having one gender and then to have it change must be very very difficult! I'm not surprised you were upset. 

So I'm 11dpo and wasn't going to test today, but my new tests arrived from amazon and even though I'd only been holding 1.5 hours or so, I still POAS. I'm terrible! I used a clearblue plus, an FRER and a cheap supermarket blue dye I had lying around. Nothing at all on the clearblue (usually my most reliable test), but I can see a super faint line on the cheap blue dye. No surprises there, they are rubbish, so it's most likely just the cheap blue test being exactly that: an unreliable cheap blue dye test that always shows a line. The thing is, I thought I saw a line on the FRER and in a picture I can almost see the shadow of a line when I tweak the picture. I think it's line eye :haha: and super wishful thinking. 

Here's the FRER shadow (not really there) line:
https://s18.postimg.org/9a2or07eh/IMG_6050.jpg

And here's the cheapie tweaked:
https://s10.postimg.org/lz3a0vjc9/IMG_6045.jpg

So I should have waited till tomorrow and feel annoyed at myself. I don't think I'm pregnant, as by 11dpo (even on a small hold) I should have a proper line. Onwards and upwards, clomid here I come!


----------



## campn

Squirrel - I def see a line on the FRER but since it's black and white it could be the antibody strip, can you upload the colored one?? I really hope this is it!!! But don't worry if you just implanted 2 says ago that's the line you'd get!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see a line on both. Faint but there. OMG, I'm so excited! Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies! At least I'm not going mental!

Campn: that is the coloured one, I just tweaked it a lot and darkened it to show the shadowy shadow line. On a lighter image it's less clear. It could totally be the antibody strip, though I can't usually get any line when I tweak like this on other FRERs I've taken. I really don't think this is it, but it's fun to tweak :haha: My husband just walked in on me taking a picture of the FRER and he was like, "Why are you taking pictures of negative pregnancy tests?!" I tried to explain the concept of tweaking to him (and showed him my tests from when I was pregnant with Isla that had nothing on them till you tweaked them and saw the lines), but he still doesn't get it and walked out saying he was worried for my mental health (jokingly... I hope!!)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- If you can see the faintest pink line then I'd count it as a BFP! My first BFP on the FRER was barely even there! Test again tomorrow, like FMU! Eeeeeek!!! I'm so excited and crossing everything for you!


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel I see it too - with that being said I still personally tend to not trust any tweaked pictures. But I'm wondering if this could be the start of it ....!


----------



## squirrel.

I really hope this is something and not just crazy tweak lines (Bee I'm wary of them too!). I thought I could see a faint line in real life as well, but now I'm doubting myself. Just tried a cheapie and thought I could see super faint line on there too and could also tweak a shadow out of that one. Going to use a few more cheapies later and then try FRER with FMU in the morning. Got usual TWW symptoms going on: sore breasts, cramps, tiredness. Nothing out of the usual to suggest pregnancy.

My temp isn't looking great either - but I had a super disturbed night's sleep. Isla has chickenpox and was in with us kicking me all night. Then Oscar woke up at 4:30 with a nightmare. I didn't get back to sleep till 5 and took my temp at 6:50 when I next woke up (by a foot to my face - thanks Isla!). I'm not surprised it was lower, that tends to happen when I have disturbed sleep after ovulation. It's too early for it to drop yet, that tends to happen 13/14dpo.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- If you're seeing faints on all of them then it sounds very promising! Also I've never seen much lines on the tweaked pictures of the old frer! I did always see them on the new FRER so maybe maybe baby!?? 

Can't wait until tomorrow and see the number goes up to 35 then 36 with Bee's BFP! (And any other ladies currently waiting to test!)


----------



## campn

Totally selfish post, but I can't believe I'll be 14 weeks in 2 days. I don't pay attention to the ticker everyday so I looked and saw its 13+5 and was like what when!?


----------



## blablamana

SQUIRREL: I see the lines on BOTH. EEK! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:

Campn: Haha it's going really fast isn't it?


----------



## gina236

Squirrel that's totally going to be a bfp!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## campn

Bla- It really goes fast once you're in the double digits. It seemed to go so slow with DS because I was probably obsessing about everything. This time I often forget I'm pregnant.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I really see faint lines on both tests. If you see something faint in person, it sounds promising. I have everything crossed for you. 

Campn- I feel like this pregnancy is dragging. I'll be 12 wks in 2 days. I'll finally be able to stop progesterone which I am terrified and excited at the same time. I forgot I was going to have a baby too the other day when talking to my MIL about taking over holiday dinners. Dh's gram usually hosts but she feels so overwhelmed anymore. I offered to take over Thanksgiving and my mil shot it down instantly due to having a new baby. I felt stupid when I told her I totally forgot as it doesn't seem real.

Bla- I know what you mean about worrying. I have a dr appt in a little over 2 wks and I'm so worried something will be wrong. Honestly there's nothing to prevent the worry, but I am just trusting in my faith to get me through this and keep in mind that nothing is in my control. We'll get through this :hugs:.


----------



## blablamana

Thank you sweetie! You're right, we'll just have to push on through and try to stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies! I really don't think this is going to be a BFP, but it's been amusing seeing/tweaking faint lines. By 11dpo I would be seeing a proper line if I really were pregnant. Either this is another early chemical, or they're just artefacts from tweaking and dodgy tests (because the IC ones and the blue dyes I can see with the naked eye). Here were the ICs and also the most impressive evap I've ever had! I'll test again in the morning with my last FRER and clearblue +.

https://s16.postimg.org/tb68jrphx/dodgy1.jpg

https://s27.postimg.org/eoely8r03/dodgy.jpg

https://s27.postimg.org/qk5hgs5v7/IMG_3902.jpg

Campn: Yay for nearly being 14 weeks!!! :dance: I can't believe how fast all your pregnancies are going! It seriously feels like yesterday that you were all getting your BFPs. And I know what you and Smille mean about forgetting you're pregnant second time around; you're so busy with the first, that you just don't get the same amount of time to dwell on the fact that you're growing a human being!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I refuse you saying no BFP this early on! Nope won't have it and I hope your test proves you so wrong tomorrow! You should look up BFP at 11 DPO online to see how light they are. At 11 DPO with my son I didn't even get a faint line until 13 DPO. 

Smille- Your mil sounds so sweet. Mine would have said oh so you're cooking us up a huge dinner right!? She's kinda the princessy type that doesn't believe in cooking or cleaning for like 7 people lol. Last Christmas she suggested we have McDonald's for Christmas dinner, I'm glad HER MIL shut her up about it :p


----------



## jalilma

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies! I really don't think this is going to be a BFP, but it's been amusing seeing/tweaking faint lines. By 11dpo I would be seeing a proper line if I really were pregnant. Either this is another early chemical, or they're just artefacts from tweaking and dodgy tests (because the IC ones and the blue dyes I can see with the naked eye). Here were the ICs and also the most impressive evap I've ever had! I'll test again in the morning with my last FRER and clearblue +.
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/tb68jrphx/dodgy1.jpg
> 
> https://s27.postimg.org/eoely8r03/dodgy.jpg
> 
> https://s27.postimg.org/qk5hgs5v7/IMG_3902.jpg
> 
> Campn: Yay for nearly being 14 weeks!!! :dance: I can't believe how fast all your pregnancies are going! It seriously feels like yesterday that you were all getting your BFPs. And I know what you and Smille mean about forgetting you're pregnant second time around; you're so busy with the first, that you just don't get the same amount of time to dwell on the fact that you're growing a human being!

My lines at 11dpo were faint and questionable.... I got my first BELIEVABLE bfp on dpo 13.... Don't doubt your body!


----------



## campn

Jalilmama- Did you find out what you're having!? I'm sorry if I missed it or forgot!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- my bfp at 12dpo was super faint. Every pregnancy is so different. Those tests look so promising that I refuse to believe it is not a successful cycle.

Campn- my MIL has caused a lot of problems in the past. A few months ago I made a huge family dinner and she showed up to my house (knowing dinner was about to be served) with 3 boxes of pizza. I flipped out on her. I think she now knows I'm not going to tolerate her vindictive behavior. She is trying so I am putting in the effort as well to try to get along with her.


----------



## campn

Smille- I wonder if all MILs are that way no matter what? I hope not. My inlaws are pretty racist to me cause I'm not white. My MIL even said to me while I was pregnant with DS if the baby will be so dark like me? When I make them dinner they always look up the recipe first and ask me how I cooked it as if I cook it with my feet cause I'm from Egypt. They took pictures of everyone holding DS when he was a newborn except me. 

I just try to avoid them now as much as I can, and being pregnant I can get out of things saying "I feel so nauseous sorry I can't come"


----------



## squirrel.

Campn and Smille: wow! Your inlaws both sound horrible!! What do your husbands say when they behave in that way?


----------



## squirrel.

Well, BFNs today as I was expecting. Guess those faint lines yesterday were what I thought, rubbish tests and just tweaking artefacts. Feel disappointed, as always when by 12dpo I still don't have a BFP. Just getting quite worried now that it's not happening. I just don't see why. Sperm is good, my hormones are good, my tubes are clear, ultrasound showed everything is structurally fine down there... So why can't we make another baby when it happened so easily for us before? Unexplained infertility is so emotionally draining. There's just no reason for this, yet cycle after cycle it just doesn't work. I am disappointed and might take a day or two to move on to the next cycle mentality. I need to get my prescription from the doctor who saw me at the clinic, but she didn't reply to my emails last week. Will have to call her today. CD3 for me will be on Saturday and with it being Easter weekend, I'll need to get them before Friday as it's a bank holiday. Maybe I have poor egg quality and the clomid will mature them better. I have to think it's going to do something, as by the fact that I'm already ovulating, I do wonder whether it will help at all.


----------



## blablamana

Squirell: :hugs: but please remember that even WITH perfect timing and perfect everything, your chances every cycle are around 30%. That's not a lot and it sucks. Maybe the clomid will help, I hope so! But I'm sure that there is NOTHING wrong with you or hubs. I think the baby is just waiting around for the best moment, however unfair that may sound. You will have your rainbow sweetie, I'm so sure of it! <3
And, from what I can see, your temp is still way up.. you're not out yet! 


As for the MILs, jesus that is horrible. Mine is super nice and seems to kinda like me. Although, when we first met, SO left to walk her dogs and she turned to me and said: "You need to get insoles because your feet don't stand the right way." And walked away :rofl:


----------



## jalilma

campn said:


> Jalilmama- Did you find out what you're having!? I'm sorry if I missed it or forgot!

Nope... And I can not believe that I not Only convinced My boyfriend but that I had the will power to close my eyes during that part of the us! I have never not found out and I am so excited for the moment that I meet this sweet little person to find out!


----------



## Smille24

Jalil- that's amazing that you have that kind of will power! 

Campn- that is awful that they treat you that way, your gorgeous they should be happy for their son. My dh hates confrontation, so he pretty much said nothing that day. He has yelled at her in the past for trying to sabotage our wedding. She usually just does or says things when he's not present.

Squirrel- I'm so sorry for your bfn. Your temp went up today which is a good sign. I really think the clomid will bring you a bfp. If you're concerned about egg quality, it will definitely help but lets not get ahead of ourselves...you aren't out yet.


----------



## beemeck

it's my typical nonstop Monday but I wanted to check in real quick.....

squirrel - so sorry that nothing showed on the tests today. like always, I'm right behind you. :hugs:

It hit me yesterday that I will in fact be devastated when I find out this cycle isn't it for me either. I think the excitement about the RE appt carried me quite far, but it didn't last forever. I guess I just feel like even though I have someone to listen to me and TRY to help, if everything is fine, then what is say, an IUI going to do for me? Just like you squirrel - even thinking about potential clomid makes me think what difference will it make since I'm already ovulating. But I'm just trying to think of drum (who I have been thinking about nonstop - if you're out there drum I am SO hoping everything is just perfectly fine!) who feel pregnant the first cycle after clomid and I think she was o'ing before then?

so trying to stay positive but feel REALLY down today and I'm only 24 hours from the RE appt. my temps are crappy and per the usual at this time in the cycle, I just feel out. I think after so long, the best way I can describe it is that pregnancy is a really cool, exclusive club that I'm just not cool enough for. It just feels so untouchable. in fact, I don't even feel like I was ever pregnant. That was a year ago and it just feels like eons away; a strange dream. 

hoping for some hope at my appt tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm sorry you feel like pregnancy is unreachable. It breaks my heart. I know how stressful and overwhelming an RE sounds. It sucks that it has come to this. I was very hesitant and depressed about the idea at first. I still remember calling my mom crying frequently bc it was so unfair that our journey led to a specialist while others fall pregnant so easily. She would tell me that life doesn't work out the way we planned sometimes and sometimes we need help. No it wasn't very comforting, but it's true. You are strong, you can get through this. I know month after month you feel like you've been defeated, but you have picked yourself back up, dusted yourself off and kept trying. 

I was ovulating too on my own, but my quality was poor. Clomid fixed that. The RE will go through a series of tests to figure out what's going on. You already got the worst test out of the way. After your 1st appt, it moves quickly. They want to get you pregnant as quickly as possible. We started in Nov, got through the testing and I got pregnant in Jan. You already bypassed some of the tests, so it may go a lot faster. I'll be think about you tomorrow and hope it goes well. You will be in good hands.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm so sorry hun, I was really thinking this would be it for you. 
I'm pretty sure I also had an egg quality problem, I was ovulating so late and my period were light for the most part and some cycles I started spotting 10 DPO. Once I took soy it did help me I believe. 

I really really think hsg followed by clomid will do wonders for you ladies. My friend struggled for 16 months and once she did both she conceived the same month and now has 3 girls!


----------



## blablamana

O Bee - I'm so sorry that you feel this way. I wish I had more to say to you, something to offer. I honestly believe that you are cool as hell and should be an elite member of the pregnancy club. I honestly believe that you WILL be. 
I understand that losing a baby makes you lose faith in your body, especially when it takes a long time after the loss to conceive again as well. It's hard and it's extremely unfair. All I can say is that I believe that you and your body are strong and will carry a baby. Soon. 
Smile said it best - sometimes you just need help.. and that doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with you. You are strong enough for this, way stronger than you even imagine. It sucks, but you WILL get through this and you WILL get pregnant. 
Keep believing in yourself and your body, it will happen sweetie. Even though it's hard, keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies for your support and encouragement. I know this isn't my cycle, even though I know AF isn't due till Thursday. I just know it. 

Bee: I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling so discouraged. This journey is so difficult on all of us and especially if you are striving for that first precious child. I'm so sorry it's been this hard for you. I really hope your Appintment tomorrow goes well and they have a plan to get you pregnant as soon as possible. If scarring is the issue, then an IUI would be perfect. Sometimes these unexplained issues can be fixed even though we don't logically understand how. Maybe our eggs just aren't up to scratch and clomid will do the trick. Maybe our crevices aren't letting enough sperm in and an IUI bypasses that. So many what ifs, all I know is you will get your baby. Keep seeing that light at the end of the tunnel, as hard as it is on days like this. I am so there with you :hugs: we'll he through this bee and one day when we're cuddling our little bundles, this will be a distant memory that loses a lot of the pain we feel now.


So I called my doctor and got through to her lovely PA. she sorted the prescription for me (2 months worth at 50mg from day 2 to day 6 - strange it's not days 3-7). I'll have to call and book a scan when my period starts to check follicles as they want to discourage multiple pregnancies (ha!). She emailed through the prescription as well as posting it and I went straight to my local pharmacy where they know me as I'm always in buying pregnancy tests :haha: (what they must think of me!!). They at first said they couldn't take email prescriptions, but I then got the doctor's PA to speak to them on the phone and also promised to bring in the original when it arrives. So now my clomid is ordered and I'll pick it up tomorrow after work. Feels pretty exciting to be honest - Friday will be CD2 for me. I keep thinking about Drum. Clomid can work. I really hope it works for me!


----------



## campn

Squirrel and Bee- You're both in my thoughts and my prayers. I know your wait won't be more much longer and all of this will be so yesterday!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so exciting to see so many new tickers!!!! hope you all are well !!! Thinking of you bee.


----------



## beemeck

oh girls. thank you all for your neverending support. <3 I'm so lucky to have so much of it in my life. 

this journey continues to be such a rollercoaster. from getting pregnant on the first try, to being prepped for a hysterectomy, for avoiding the hysterectomy, to going another year without getting pregnant - just so many ups and downs and this cycle is no different. 

today's RE appt was such a whirlwind. this doc does not mess around - which is what I wanted but also scary at the same time. basically she thinks that something about my cervix has changed from the trauma that occurred to it. that maybe the function of it changed and is an inhospitable environment for the sperm. bottom line is - she doesn't know and there is no way to test for this type of thing. so she figures, why not just bypass it and go straight to IUI. great - I'm so in! 

so I asked if it would then just be a nonmedicated cycle since everything else is checking out thus far. She said it would be my choice but then added that if I haven't gotten pregnant releasing one egg each month, why not up the chances? She kind of made me feel silly - now in the complete opposite direction lol! my obgyn made me feel like I was people ultra aggressive and the RE was like uhhh why so conservative? 

bottom line is that it just feels so "uneducated" - she said we can do next cycle if we want, even without the SA or AMH results. DH is curious too as no tests are being done, but action is being taken. It's a lot to think about but I guess all we are doing is injecting his sperm into me (what we've already been attempting to do at home) and maybe increasing chances with the meds if I decide to take that route? As of now, we decided on the lowest dose of femara. AF will be due on Sunday and then it'll be go time, so I'll have until then to sleep on it. I think I'm going to go with it. so many women have 4 follicles or more and none take. although most of those women (or partners) have a diagnosis of something else too...... ahhhh

I'm going to do a more specific write up in my journal when I get a chance, but that is where things stand now. Right now, we are looking at IUI for April 9....!


----------



## gina236

Bee that's so exciting! But definitely scary. As long as you are okay with multiples, medication would only up your chances! FX it works. It's definitely a good idea to sleep on it and really think it over.


----------



## jGo_18

Bee - i'm so thrilled to see there is action being taken (even if it does seem a bit jumpy without any further tests)! i am just happy to see things happening and i really think this is just what you need. my gut feeling was damage to your cervix too and maybe DH's little swimmers just couldn't get thru. I'm hopefully with the IUI helping them bypass that hurdle, you'll have your BFP SOOOO SOON!!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee that's amazing news!! Fantastic that they're so proactive and they think an IUI could really help. So happy for you! I wish we could be IUI buddies next cycle. I have a really good feeling that this is all it's going to take for you with your cervix history. 

We I picked up my clomid :haha: don't know why, but it feels really weird to me, like something that feels really common for other people, but that I never thought would happen to me. I used to be amused by the idea of getting my hands on clomid to conceive twins (never a serous thought!!) and now here I am about to take some, but this time just being desperate for even one baby. Weird. My temp is on its way down, so I expect AF Thursday. I tend to get it on what would be 15dpo.

Bee I have a good feeling about next cycle. Let's go get pregnant :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

I am really glad she listened and didn't brush your concerns off. It's a whole different experience dealing with the RE. After all of my tests came back they're like "we're going to be extremely aggressive about this, we're going to get you pregnant".

It really is hard to wrap your head around, but I swear it will be ok. You are on the right track and have a team to help get you to your goal. They prefer medicated cycles anyways to time everything precisely. I have a feeling it will definitely work. I am a huge believer in the IUI procedure and it is so easy...it literally took 30 sec. Maybe they aren't concerned about the SA bc you got pregnant b4? If you need time to think it over, you should. Once you get that initial appt, they do move fast bc they know you wanted a baby yesterday.


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm tearing up with happiness reading your post! I'm so excited and so happy to hear you had such a great appointment and someone willing to go all out with you! I've no doubt that this will work! I also second it'd be medicated. Why not!? Go all out and don't hold back. 

Eeeeeeek I'm so so excited! And once you push that baby out your cervix wil have softened up and will stay a bit open, so you'd certainly have no problems getting pregnant ever again! *Fingers crossed!*


Squirrel- Yay for picking up clomid! I'm so grateful that medicine can help women now!

I hope that you girls will get very knocked up so soon and will be looking at January 2017 babies!??? So less than a year from now you'd be holding something that looks so cute in a onesis! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

Thank you all <3 just had my blood drawn for amh (was too hungry this morning lol) but the results take 2 weeks wtf so we will prob have them before iui but not before femara. I wrote up a short list of pros and cons and the main cons are that if there are 4 or more follicles, the whole cycle is cancelled completely (which would be so, so frustrating). But 3 and under is a go so another con could be the three follicle situation. I am okay with triplets but dh doesn't like the idea of such a high risk pregnancy and it does seem a little irreponsible to knowingly get into something like that. I guess those are the only cons though and I'm feeling more confident. It's sinking in a little more now.


----------



## beemeck

I wish I could get to a computer - this phone typing is rough lol. Squirrel - so glad you got the clomid! I wish you were doing iui with me too but your cervix is good and ready and the clomid is gonna do the trick ! Our BFPS should be here next month .....!!!


----------



## blablamana

Bee - I'm so happy that the RE appointment went well and that she means business! How awesome! :hugs:
Squirrel: Yay for Clomid and Yay for maybe multiples :hugs:

I just had my scan and I was so afraid, I was shaking all over the place. But the baby was fine, measuring right on 10 weeks (twice 10w1 but the lady stayed with 10 weeks. Which is fine). Due date is now the 20th of October :happydance:
The little cutie was wiggling all over the place and had its little tiny hand already resting on its face <3

She was very kind and explained every little detail, even zoomed in on its legs and tiny feet sticking up in the air. It was the best thing ever.

(Btw, if anyone feels uncomfortable with this, or anything else - I don't want to just spam baby pictures! Let me know and I'll remove it or put it under spoiler :hugs: )


----------



## mommyxofxone

awwwwww blabla!!! so adorable!!!!


Bee- i'm so glda you seem to have a new proactive dr to help you get this baby going! i'm so excited for your IUI!


----------



## beemeck

blab love it! looks just like the cutie in your avatar!!! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: gorgeous scan pic! Congrats on the good scan. Really happy it went well!


----------



## gina236

So cute bla!! Glad the scan went well


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- i love the picture! 

Squirrel- I'm sorry about af hun :hugs:.

Afm- I stopped the progesterone and I feel a lot better. It made me feel so yucky all day. I know it definitely helped support the baby but after 10-12wks it's no longer needed so I am more comfortable with it. Does anyone have plans for Easter (if you celebrate it)? I am hosting a big dinner for dh's family and my mom and her bf.


----------



## campn

Bla- Cutest scan! Glad baby is okay!

Smile- I can only imagine, I'm glad you stopped it and can feel a little better now. We're going to church with my sister and her daughter then doing an egg hunt but that's it. I usually cook up a big dinner but right now I'm not feeling it. 

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies! Baby is super cute, I agree <3

I'm extra lucky because my midwife called me today: next week they are getting a NEW ultrasound machine and because I was worried so much she thought of me as the one to test everything out with! So I have a LONG (30-45 minute) scan next Wednesday, for FREE! She was laughing a lot because I was like WOW THANKS and "Yes, I see why you thought of me *shame*". 
I also have a short private scan the 8th of April (at 12 weeks) because SO and I wanted to have 12-week pictures to show the family and announce it and stuff. Haha so I have a scan every week for two weeks :D Will be hard to wait for a 20-week scan after that :haha: 

How is everyone doing? Anyone heard anything from Drum? I'm worried! 

For Easter we're not celebrating. We will make a special brunch for the two of us, but nothing else. Good luck with the dinner Smille, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## beemeck

happy easter to those who celebrate!


we get together with our obnoxiously large family for every widely celebrated holiday, birthday and then some lol. So we will all be at my Aunt's on Sunday. In fact, tomorrow we will all be at my cousin's to celebrate my grandfather's first birthday since he passed away. Any excuse to get together - that's us. But other than that, DH and I don't "celebrate"any religious holidays. 

as many of you know, I work with pregnant women. One of my favorite clients hesitantly asked me to accompany her to her gender scan in 2 weeks. The dad is not in the picture and most people in her life don't know she is pregnant. She was so cute and felt bad asking me knowing a little bit about my struggles (I was off work for a month with all that went down with the cervical pregnancy). I'm SO excited guys! She has been down this whole pregnancy and I'm going to plan something super fun for her! I'll see if she will let them give me the envelope so I can have more time to plan - if not, I'll buy cute boy and girl stuff in advance and take both with me. :happydance:


----------



## NightFire598

Hi all, I thought this would be a good place to post a question with so many bfps.

I'm 8dpo today and this morning my temp dropped. Ad isn't due until either the 28th or the 31st. I've had cramping, cold symptoms (dang nose is like a leaky faucet ugh), random numbness, headaches off and on, heartburn off and on, my right aeriola has become larger but not my left, nausea and dizziness that come and go depending on what I'm doing, and back aches. I don't know if my body is just being evil and playing tricks on me or what but the temp drop worries me...has anyone had an implantation drop? 

Thanks girls! Congrats to everyone who got bfps and I'm sorry to those who haven't yet.


----------



## beemeck

well girls, I've been in the bathroom here at work since I posted my last post. I am so nauseated I don't even want to move. wtf. This is how the first pregnancy happened. I guess I'm going to go home at take a test? I'm not getting my hopes up too high though, especially because I feel so sick right now. I was around someone on Tuesday who said their family all had the 24 hour stomach bug- ugh.


----------



## gina236

Night, that sounds promising. The temp drop sounds too early to be for AF so FX it's an implantation dip!!

Bee, can't wait to hear the results!! Update asap!


----------



## beemeck

thanks gina :hugs: sticking it out at work today since I just came in when I posted my first post :haha: and plan on leaving at 1 so it's hardly a real work day anyway. so I'll be home around 1:30 :wacko:


----------



## Conundrum

Blab Love the scan pictures and congratulations on the long ultrasound! Make sure to get some fruit juice before scans. Helps get them going.

Bee :hugs: I am so happy that you got such an aggresive doctor! Cannot wait to hear how everything goes for you and to see your BFP! That is amazing what you are doing for her. I hope you both enjoy the appointment and have a blast.

Squirrel I am really hoping the Clomid is all it takes. I ovulated on my own although a little too early for my doctor's taste. My body just needed the boost and FX that is all you will need as well. Will be praying for you hun. 

I hope eveyone is doing well and thank you all for the concern. We are both doing pretty well baby is still progressing as it should and the bleeding is slowing even down to spotting some days. I wlll continue with additional monitoring next month but should be released after that. I am just taking it easy atm. I hope everyone has an amazing holiday


----------



## Conundrum

Bee not trying to get too excited but I cannot wait to see the tests. GL hun!

Night I agree with Gina, GL


----------



## beemeck

drum!!!! so glad to hear!!!! continuing all of my positive vibes your way! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## gina236

I had a squinter this morning on an IC. My hopes have been so high I was trying to squash them a little with a bfn since I'm only 9-10 dpo but that backfired :dohh: Hopefully in a few days a frer will show something. Going to try to wait as long as possible but we all know that is impossible. :haha:


----------



## beemeck

eeeek!!! gina - I hope this is it!! :happydance:

I forced some dry cereal on myself since I have to leave to meet a client and won't be able to eat until after lunch and lo and behold, the nausea is now gone. So not a stomach bug. But I'm also pretty sure it's not a pregnancy..... how odd!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee thank you, and don't count out pregnancy yet. Dry cereal was the only consistent thing I could eat to stop MS lol. FX

Gina FX for you girl!


----------



## campn

Drum- Glad the bleeding stopped a bit. Happy 10 weeks too! It's going by fast! 

Gina and bee- So excited for you girls! Can't wait to see the positive pregnancy tests in a few hours bee!!!


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you conundrum and gina! Fingers crossed.

Good luck bee!


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you Campn, do you have a gender scan date set up? I know! I can't believe you're already 14 weeks! How is the bump?


----------



## TexasRider

Gina and Bee good luck! I hope this is it!

squirrel- sorry about AF I hope Clomid gives you the boost you need!

Drum- glad you are doing better and baby is still hanging in. Praying for you still.

Afm- fixing to start BDing gonna try to follow SMEP as close as I can. I won't pretend to be positive about this cycle but who knows. It's gotta happen sooner or later right?


----------



## Conundrum

Tex thank you. Are you trying anything differently this cycle other than the SMEP? Everything crossed for you. Really hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Ooh so many exciting things happening.

Drum: Lovely to see you again! Glad the bleeding has eased for you. I really hope I can copy you and that clomid is all my body needs to get pregnant!

Bee: Eek! Nausea sounds like a great sign and your chart is looking good! Good thing your temp hasn't dropped yet. Would be so typical if you fell pregnant right before you had an IUI scheduled :haha: Fingers crossed for you!!!

Gina: Wow! Do you have a picture of your squinter?? So exciting!! I really hope this is your rainbow baby on its way.


So AF arrived today, was totally expecting it, so don't feel bummed about it; just annoyed that I'm in pain and uncomfortable. Hate having my period, could really do with another 1.5 year break from it! I start taking clomid tomorrow, which I am still finding ridiculously exciting. And I just booked a follicle scan for next Friday where they'll see if clomid did anything. I'll be on CD8 then, so hopefully they'll see some follicles well on their way to maturing (and hopefully several of them to give us an increased chance of at least one of them being the one).


----------



## blablamana

DRUM: I'm so elated to hear that you and baby are doing well! I was worried! 
Thank you for your lovely comments, I'll try some fruit juice. Going to be hard though as I'm vomiting every morning usually multiple times and the ultrasound is at 9.15 AM.. So we'll see how that goes :haha: 

Gina: Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
Bee: For you as well, hope the nausea is a sign!
Squirrel: Sorry about AF hun :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I am so thrilled you and baby are doing good. Taking it easy is a great idea. 

Gina- do you have a pic of the squinter? I really hope it's the start of your bfp!

Texas- I've heard smep works wonders. I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. 

Bee- dry cereal could've eased the sickness. I really really hope this is it for you and you can cancel your iui! I'll say a little prayer.


----------



## TexasRider

Drum- I don't even know what else to try at this point. I'm temping doing OPKs have a fertility monitor too and I'm using preseed. Taking B6 to make sure my luteal phase and doing prenatals


----------



## Conundrum

Bla sorry about the MS. Try it an hour before with something that doesn't make you too nauseas. If you have the time please share some pictures!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille thank you hun. How has everything been? I am glad you got to quit your progesterone.

TeX I am sorry hun trying everything and nothing seems to work is a horrible feeling. Maybe if your up to it try going a cycle naturally with just the prenatals. Either way everything is and will stay crossed for you


----------



## gina236

Edited and original pics. I barely see it in the pics so I don't expect most will but hopefully soon it will show up better!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160324_070556.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 15









20160324_065229.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TexasRider

Well I am temping on Drs orders cause he wants to make sure I am
Ovulating normally. We use the preseed since we usually use lube anyway might as well use one that's sperm friendly. The only thing I could do without is the OPK's and fertility monitor but when I run out of tests I most likely won't buy anymore since I have ovulates around day 13-14 for the past 3 cycles so that will help with timing. I mean logically I know it will happen but it's hard to stay so dang positive every month lol


----------



## campn

Drum- My scan is on April 6th! It's crazy to think I could find out in less than 2 weeks, hope the baby cooperates and flashes us! I can't believe I'm in the second trimester, before we know it we all will be in the third trimester! 

Squirrel- I'm so excited for you about clomid! You're being active in trying and not leaving it to chance and I'm all about that hehe! I'm not one of those who are like "let's just see what happens" take charge! :) 

Gina- I hope it gets dark for you! 

Tex- I understand completely hun. I'm not sure if your dr discussed clomid with you too? Have you tried it in the past?


----------



## TexasRider

Well my old OB gave it to me and I did it one cycle and I didn't ovulate so when I got my new OB he ran all the tests and everything's fine so he didn't recommend clomid at that time. Just did provera to start my period and start temping. Which I have and im ovulating and everything. So he just said that I should get pregnant soon. If im not pregnant by like August I will make another appointment. Since really I've only had 5 cycles with good timing since I've started trying


----------



## TexasRider

It just feels longer since I had no ovulating cycles for 3 months in October-December lol


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I think I see something. It's very faint. Fxd it gets darker!!!


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Smille thank you hun. How has everything been? I am glad you got to quit your progesterone.
> 
> TeX I am sorry hun trying everything and nothing seems to work is a horrible feeling. Maybe if your up to it try going a cycle naturally with just the prenatals. Either way everything is and will stay crossed for you

It's going well. Off and on episodes of sickness but not too much going on.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, good luck with testing. I'm so excited for you. Xx

Squirrel, sorry about AF. I have 2 clomid success stories. I'm sure you'll have that BFP soon. Xx


----------



## beemeck

Bfn as expected. I even tried an frer. So odd what happened this morning !


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry bee


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear that Bee. Xx


----------



## campn

Bee- I don't know if it's negative, I don't trust your eyes and squinters. :p 
I'm not convinced!


----------



## beemeck

Haha well I do actually think the frer was faulty because the control line was way in the corner ? But the cheapie was stark white !


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: sorry about the BFN :hugs: though that does sound like a faulty FRER.


----------



## trixiesmith

bee - keeping my fx for a bfp for you!

drum - so so glad to hear you and baby are doing well!

I have a favour to ask... Right now, there's a 2yr old boy missing from his yard an hour away from where I live. Yesterday I took the day off work, drove to the site and joined in the volunteer search through the fields and treed areas surrounding the property. I didn't get to go today, but I definitely will go tomorrow if searchers are still needed. Fx and hoping they find him today/tonight and won't need anyone tomorrow. But can I just ask you ladies to take a moment and, whether you believe in prayer or not, pray or send hope and good thoughts to that family that he is found? I don't know them, but I have a few nephews around that age and this hits, and really is, too close to home.


----------



## Smille24

Definitely trixie!


----------



## campn

Trix- This is terrifying and the thought of it makes me nauseous. I hope he just ran away and just couldn't find his way back home and nobody took him. I'm praying for him and his family and the volunteers that they'd be led to him. 

Today the door bell rang and DS ran to it and opened the door, while I'm in the bathroom, I heard the door open then pulled my pants up and ran as fast as I could and slammed the door shut not even checking who it was (I think it was yard maintenance people giving away cards). I usually lock the top and bottom so he can't open it but today I didn't. 

DS has ran before, across the street and once opened the backyard door and took off so we've had to install many many locks.


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie thank you, will be praying for him and his family.

Bee sorry about the negative tests but will keep FX for you and a shy bfp.


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie how awful for that family. I really hope that they find that little boy safe and well.



Happy Easter everyone. Hope you're all enjoying lovely weekends. We're at the beach at my parents-in-law's beach flat. Very windy and rainy, but nice to be out of London. We're on a fold out in the living room and going to sleep with the moon reflecting on the sea is very special!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blablamana

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is alright and having a fantastic Easter (or day off, if you don't celebrate). 

SO and I 'celebrated' with DTD for the first time since almost 8 weeks and I/baby seem fine. I'm still on edge now afterwards but we both really needed it and nobody ever said that we _shouldn't_ have sex. So it should be fine, but I'm still a little bit nervous. 

Other than that, all is well and we are moving to the apartment NEXT door (literally, next door) in May! It's a lot bigger and has 2 extra bedrooms (we only have one!). So that is lovely. 

AND I still throw up every morning, usually multiple times and lately when SO is home (weekends) he ALWAYS manages to go to the bathroom the MOMENT I have to puke. :haha: Two times I've had to resort to the sink in the kitchen!

How is everyone holding up?


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: sounds like all is going well for you. How great that you only need to move next door :) sounds like a relaxed move, which is obviously what you need when you're pregnant! Sorry you're suffering badly from MS. I hope it passes for you soon. Nearly in second tri! Most ladies' extreme first tri symptoms start to ease soon, I hope they do for you too.

Bee: sorry AF got you :hugs: fun to see FE on your chart :haha: I got a kick out of seeing C on mine!! 


Very quite on here the last few days, I hope that means you've all been having amazing long weekends. 

Tomorrow is my last day of taking clomid and other than making my BBT higher than normal for this stage of my cycle, I don't have any side effects, which is really nice. I'd expect to feel something (anything!) though, so I'm a little worried it's not doing anything, we'll see at my follicle scan on Friday. I am such an over-thinker/worrier with this stuff :haha: I've also ordered an insemination kit. I have a theory that the weird placement of my cervix (especially since my last baby it's dropped a lot) is maybe stopping a lot of sperm from getting in. So as well as regular bding this cycle, I'm going to artificially inseminate directly to the dip in my cervix two of the days just in case his helps! When I get fertile cm I'm going to alternate insemination days with bd days. This may sound crazy, but to me it makes sense :haha:


----------



## gina236

Bla that's great that you are able to relax a little bit at least. Hope the MS eases soon!

Squirrel, anything to help those :spermy: ! FX 

Afm, faint lines this weekend. Don't seem to be getting darker. Just depressed and convinced it's just gonna be another chemical. :cry: making an appointment with my OB next week as it has now been a year. So either way it will either be a pregnancy appt or a ttc appt. So sick of this month after month...


----------



## Conundrum

Gina I am so sorry hun, really hope those test start giving you a nice BFP. Will be praying for you.

Squirrel Clomid was the same here, not the first side effect until almost a week after taking them and those were mild. Really hope this is your month and I love the plan. 

Blab it is nice to hear you are doing well other than MS, not too much longer and we'll be in the second tri. GL on a relaxing and close move!


----------



## TexasRider

Still waiting to O. Kinda concerned since usually on cd 11 I have some EWCM action but so far nothing. Maybe I am going to O a little later? Idk sigh...


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I also didn't have side effects from clomid until after I was done. The only real side effect was hot flashes. I had to open my windows while the snow fell lol. I hope it gives you the boost you need. 

Gina- I really hope the lines get darker. How frustrating. I hope your dr can find a quick solution for a bfp!

Bla- I think it will ease up soon. I wasn't too sick this pregnancy but I hated food for awhile and it's getting much better (other than meat adversions). That's great that you're going to move to a bigger place. We started out in a 1 bdrm and our dd had to sleep in her crib in the dining room. It wasn't ideal but we made it work.


----------



## beemeck

ahh this thread has been so quiet :cry: but I know everyone has prob been just as busy as me - phew, what a weekend! 

squirrel - lovely picture from the beach. I hope you had a great holiday weekend. yay for the C on your chart!!! I'm glad you didn't have any big side effects. I start taking femara tonight- eek! I've been researching a ton and it seems that the chance of multiples is higher with clomid :winkwink: 

gina - good luck at your appt! keep us posted. 

blab - hooray for a quick, easy (hopefully) move! and a cute little nursery! 

hi preggos!!! :haha:

I start my femara tonight and scheduled my first ultrasound for the 8th. I hope everything is ready to go by then and I can trigger and get the IUI on the 10th. I'm nervous! mostly that there will be too many follies and we will have to cancel. I feel like I can't handle a cancelled cycle right now so fingers crossed that everything works like it's supposed to. eek!


----------



## campn

Bee- I hope there will be just enough mature follicles nothing more or less! I'm praying and crossing everything for you that this will be the successful cycle!!! I guess your DH will have to save all his swimmers so no BD? 

Good luck Hun!


----------



## beemeck

oh forgot to mention his SA came back great (as expected) and so we can BD whenevs! (lol I was kind of looking forward to a break :haha:)


----------



## blablamana

Bee - I'm Happy that SO's SA came back great! Must be a relief! Good luck with the Femara and IUI, I'll keep my fingers crossed for just the right amount of follies :hugs: 

Gina: I'm sorry hun, that's really unfair and I hope you get some answers soon.. <3

Squirrel: Will also have my fingers crossed for you hun! 

Afm: Free ultrasound tomorrow... SO is going to be in England till Thursday so I'm all alone and I hope everything is alright. It makes no sense, but I never get anything handed to me, ever.. and to get a free, long, ultrasound just like that.. makes me feel like life is going to f*** me over. 
On top of that work is a mess. They gave me a horrible deadline that was already nearly impossible and then they forgot to mention some things so I have to do it all again. On top of that I have exams for the next two-three weeks. UGH. 

In the mean time though, SO and I ordered custom M&Ms with due date and pacifier on it.. we are going to put it in a bowl and put it on the table at my grandfather's in three weeks when the rest of the family is also there. We're just going to wait and see if they notice.. they'll probably think my other cousin/pseudo-sister is preggo again :haha:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> oh forgot to mention his SA came back great (as expected) and so we can BD whenevs! (lol I was kind of looking forward to a break :haha:)

I was told to dtd 2-3 (no less than 48 hrs prior) days b4 the procedure to get a good healthy sperm sample and the night of the procedure to make sure there's a higher number of sperm swimming around.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- I love that idea...so adorable!


----------



## campn

Super cute bla! 

Gina- I'm so sorry, I hope your upcoming apoointment can shed some light on why you're having multiple chemical pregnancies, I wonder if your immune system attacks the embryos!? 

Trr- Where are you!? Been wondering about you.


----------



## gina236

Campn I have wondered the same thing. Its possible but most doctors don't consider it because there hasn't been much research on it. There is a blood test they can do to check though. I was researching that yesterday lol. Or it could be a lining issue or an egg quality issue. No idea. Hopefully I'll find out soon.


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Campn I have wondered the same thing. Its possible but most doctors don't consider it because there hasn't been much research on it. There is a blood test they can do to check though. I was researching that yesterday lol. Or it could be a lining issue or an egg quality issue. No idea. Hopefully I'll find out soon.

I was thinking also maybe the way your uterus is could be stopping implantation soon after, but I thought these problems happen in the second trimester. I really do hope you get some answers very soon. <3


----------



## blablamana

Gina- Could be that something is 'hostile'. I hope that you find out soon and that there is a quick and easy fix. <3


(ultrasound stuff under spoiler, don't want to spam you ladies with all my stories! So read if you want <3 )

Spoiler
Just had ultrasound, they were having some issues with the new machine so all the pictures I got were really vague.. but the baby was doing awesome. Baby's heartbeat was super fast and baby was somersaulting away in there. Would suddenly 'swim' up high and slowly descend down again haha. Moving those little arms and legs like crazy. 
SO had said before that if the baby is anything like us (s)he would stop moving once zoomed in and he was right haha. Lady zoomed in and suddenly baby lay there completely still, arm still mid-air. She zoomed out a little and BAM dancing away again. Guess baby dislikes attention as much as mom and dad :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news Blabla. I love seeing my babies on ultrasound, it's magical. Xx


----------



## gina236

Haha bla that's so cute!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: glad that your husband's SA went well. Such a relief even if you're expecting it. It makes so much sense after everything you went through that your cervix is (probably) the issue with why it's been taking so long and with the IUI, hopefully that will be all you need to get your long-awaited BFP this cycle.

Gina: :hugs: I am so so sorry that this keeps happening to you. I really hope that they take this seriously at your appointment and try their hardest to find out why this keeps happening to you. 

Blabla: lovely scan experience. I'm glad that baby stayed still enough during his/her close ups so you could get a proper look at them :)


CD7 and getting some clomid side-effects at last. The past three days I've had really sore breasts, so I'm guessing that's due to messing with my hormones. My temps are also still high for me. Going to start taking OPKs today, as I've heard that ovulation can happen very early if you're already somewhat regular (as I have been the past 5 cycles or so) and then start taking clomid. If I ovulate CD13 and fall pregnant; then I'd be due the 26th of December. That would be very exciting! My artificial insemination sterile kit and preseed arrived today. As soon as I get EWCM and that positive OPK it's time for the experiment to begin :haha: my poor poor husband! On a more practical note though, my mum and one of my brothers are coming tonight for nearly a week which is smack bam at the same time as my fertile window and predicted O day. So actually, finding time to bd will be tricky, so maybe this is the right time for my experiment! 

I'm also looking forward to my scan Friday to see if the clomid has helped me make lots of healthy ripe looking follicles :) come on eggs, wakey wakey! I need you to step up!

Is anyone else (in the northern hemisphere) starting to get the beginning of spring feeling? :) we've had some lovely mild weather the last few days and on Friday I was even sitting in my garden in only a thin dress baking in the sun in our sun trap of a garden. I love those first few weeks of real spring weather!! Anyone else enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## beemeck

squirrel!! how exciting!! I heard that the side effects kick in after you're done taking the pills, so that makes sense. I'm also excited for your at home experiment! I was researching that route before all my referrals started- I think it's a good idea. 

In my extensive research of femara, I've read tons of stories of women just being prescribed it at home (without Iui) and getting pregnant the first try - and yes, some with twins! :haha: good luck with your long term house guests. My sister was with us most of the weekend but it wasn't BD timing. SOOOO excited for your scan Friday! I'm glad they are still monitoring you! My scan is the Friday after that. Maybe we will be due a week apart! :hugs:

the weather has been springy here for about a month already - early spring (thanks to the groundhog :haha: dead giveaway that I'm from PA). It's so hard to be down when warm sun comes around. I've found myself in such a better mood since it began. We arrived in London last year 4/13 and it was AMAZING. Sun everyday and higher than normal temps. We got to explore all of the gardens and the entire city, for that matter. I'll attach one of my fave pics! 

started femara last night. I'm a perfect mix of being terrified of multiples (more than 2) and terrified of a BFN. it makes no sense. I was a ball of anxiety yesterday but after finding nothing that said I couldn't have wine with my meds, I'm feeling much better. :haha: I NEVER take meds so I think I'm totally going to go "placebo effect" on myself and feel like crap this whole month. :dohh: oh and my AF was SOOO different this month. The worst pain I can remember feeling associated with a period, yet really light! This was the first time that I haven't had clots. Mainly, my AF is just an extremely heavy series of clots, which I hear is not good. I've read a lot of first AF post HSG and I think that's def what happened to me. Hopefully something in there has upped my chances on top of everything else we are doing!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- good luck with your femara cycle! I hope this is it for you and you get a Christmas baby!!

Squirell- same to you honey I hope the Clomid is your key to a bfp!

Afm- im getting closer to O I think. I am getting some watery/ewcm and I'm pretty sure it's not left over man juice from last night BD. Gonna bd tonight and every night until my temp rise. I hope I can get a Christmas baby out of this too haha


----------



## beemeck

that would be so lovely texas! I am feeling a little bittersweet about this cycle for myself since due date will be almost virtually the same as my first baby's. Glad you are about to O and getting in lots of good BD. your temps are so nice and stable in the pre O phase that you've gotta have a nice egg maturing in there! FX!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: How beautiful is your new avatar picture!!! You stunner! That's a really lovely picture of the pair of you in front of parliament. You make a lovely couple :) It sounds like you're in a whirlwind! But that's a great thing. I feel the mixture of emotions too - though for me it's fear of BFN and also fear of another chemical, as well as total and utter excitement about the increased chance of being pregnant. I really hope this is it for us. We have to be bump buddies after all this :haha: It sounds good that you're noticing a difference in your AF post HSG. Interesting you say that about clots. My periods used to be hugely full of clots before having kids and now they're fine. I used to suffer from hugely painful periods too and suspected I had endometriosis as my mum had had it and I had a lot of the signs. It all stopped after having kids though as I hear it can do.

Texas: Sorry ovulation is keeping you waiting. How frustrating! It is a unique frustration that comes along with an ovulation that just won't come!! I hope we all get Christmas/New Years babies out of this cycle. What a way to end the year!


----------



## TexasRider

Im sure I will ovulate since I have the last 3 cycles. I just get impatient for my temp rise. Im not going to buy any more fertility monitor sticks after I use what I have since my monitor basically goes from low to peak in one day with no highs at all. So it's pretty much useless. 

I've been trying to read about pre ovulation Temps and all I can find is where it gives the range of Temps that are normal. So I'm hoping my stable temps are a good thing lol cause I have no idea!


----------



## beemeck

I have heard they are a good thing, though I'm not sure exactly what for. I know that a high amount of estrogen is good for maturing the eggs (apparently this femara is going to increase my estrogen to aid with that) so I would think that stable temps is a sign of stable estrogen and hopefully therefore better eggs?! :shrug:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I love your new pic...gorgeous! 

Squirrel- my temps were a lot higher on clomid as well. Hopefully you wont have to deal with the hot flashes. It sounds like you have an awesome plan this cycle. I have everything crossed for you...all of you!

Texas- I really hope you catch the egg this cycle. I've heard great things about smep. We tried it one cycle, but dh couldn't keep up lol, but my cycles were so wonky. 

It is trying to get nice here. One day it will almost 70° then 50° the next. Once the ground dries up, we're going to be doing a lot of landscaping and planting vegetables.


----------



## beemeck

yay for gardening smille! I started all of my seedlings inside a few weeks back. I have a lot of baby veggies sprouted up just waiting to be transplanted. looking ahead at the weather it looks like we still have a bit to go - cold days just keep creeping in at least once a week! :dohh:


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies, could u join this thread? I sent in for a scan yesterday and have a dominant follicle measuring 2.2cm so should be ovulating soon...


----------



## KarmaLeigh

My fiance and I r TTC our first child together (we both have children from past relationships) this will be my first time actually trying... I had the nexplanon removed on March 2nd and had what I thought was implantation bleeding on the 9th-11th but I guess it wasn't and it was just maybe breakthrough bleeding from the removal of nexplanon, since I had the scan yesterday showing the dominate folicle so I should be ovulating soon... Testing in about 2-3weeks... Good luck ladies


----------



## beemeck

welcome karma! ( I have "karma" tattooed on my chest and lots of people call me that as a nickname lol) 

that sounds like a great follicle! FX it get fertilized! are you doing IUI or natural? good luck !


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Bee- doing it natural... And yeah my username is actually my youngest daughters name...


----------



## campn

Bee that's a super gorgeous pic!!! I really do hope you get your Christmas baby as I think this will be probably the best way to heal. 

Squirrel and Tex- Hope you both also get your Christmas babies! I think giving birth at a hospital or birth center during Christmas will be the cutest thing since they usually all decorate pretty nicely! You may even get Santa in your rooms!!! ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Well since I am getting another c section I will get to pick a date to have my baby about a week before the actual due date unless I have to have it earlier due to health issues. I got pre-eclampsia with my first so she was 3 weeks early. It will
Be nice to have anther baby In 2016 but if not then maybe a 2017 baby lol


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I had a c section with my youngestbut I'm hoping I'll be able to do a VBAC but not sure yet...


----------



## TexasRider

I have no desire to have a vbac lol I don't want to go through a long labor and then need a c section anyway. I would rather schedule it lol


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Yeah I thought about that plus doing a c section I deliver a week early LOL so yeah u would love that but I heal a lot faster with a vaginal birth then I did with my c section... IDK I still gotta talk with my Dr to see if u would even qualify to try a vbac


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> yay for gardening smille! I started all of my seedlings inside a few weeks back. I have a lot of baby veggies sprouted up just waiting to be transplanted. looking ahead at the weather it looks like we still have a bit to go - cold days just keep creeping in at least once a week! :dohh:

My dd planted tomatoes and green bean seeds in her little green house. She is so excited to contribute to our garden. Ugh I know, this weather sucks. Today I got some work done outside, but the rest of the week looks awful.


----------



## campn

Smille- Aww how cute is that! I love how girls love to nurture stuff. Your DD is 8 years old I think you said?


----------



## trixiesmith

well ladies, I think I really jumped the gun on purchasing the vip for ff and for making plans for this next cycle. DH just told me this evening (he's been away visiting his dad) that he offered to go house sit a week and a half from now for two whole weeks - during my fertile window. He suggested I take time off work to go with him. I really would like to, but I can't justify taking holidays to go sit around in someone else's house lol. 

hate to update and run but will update properly later


----------



## campn

trixiesmith said:


> well ladies, I think I really jumped the gun on purchasing the vip for ff and for making plans for this next cycle. DH just told me this evening (he's been away visiting his dad) that he offered to go house sit a week and a half from now for two whole weeks - during my fertile window. He suggested I take time off work to go with him. I really would like to, but I can't justify taking holidays to go sit around in someone else's house lol.
> 
> hate to update and run but will update properly later

Trix- I was going to say yay go for it but two weeks are long and I'm not sure if they'll be paid!? I say save your vacation for pregnancy/maternity! Can you just visit him for a few days!?


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- Aww how cute is that! I love how girls love to nurture stuff. Your DD is 8 years old I think you said?

She'll be 7 in June. She is very nurturing. She's been acting out lately bc she's afraid of how the dynamic of our family will change with the baby. I keep reassuring her that our love wont change. It's getting really tough, but it'll pass I'm sure.


----------



## blablamana

Aww Smille, poor DD. I think it's always a little difficult for kids when they suddenly aren't the only baby in the house anymore. She'll see soon enough that you love her just as much when the baby is here! 
I remember that I really wasn't interested in my mom's pregnancy but ever since my little brother was born I was smitten. He used my pinky and/or forearm as a pacifier and I would sit there for hours - I was three years old. 


Preggo ladies: Is it okay for morning sickness to subside a little bit at 11 weeks you think? It seems too early. Now, today is the only day in weeks that I haven't vomited. Still gagged a couple of times. But it makes me nervous. Would rather have it for a couple more weeks, despite how horrible it is. 
Can't wait for my scan next week, can't come soon enough now. 

They just delivered the clothes I ordered: two maternity pants (my belly is bloated and starting to pop a tiny bit.. so my pants are getting too tight around pelvis :haha: I don't dare to try them on yet, going to wait for the next scan first.
Also ordered two onesies and left one with "i love dad" on SO's laptop. He's coming home from England tonight and can't wait to see his face :)


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm sure she's going to really embrace it once you find out the gender and have her help decorate the nursery or pick out new outfits. They just want to feel very included still. 

Bla- For a lot of women 10 weeks and more is a magic number when they start to feel like the nausea comes and goes but not persistent.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- I was ill in the beginning but week after week it subsided more and more. Now, I don't feel pregnant at all. It worries me, but I have to have faith everything is ok.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I'm beginning to panic a bit. On Tuesday which was cd12 I got a dark almost positive OPK. So I thought i would get a positive yesterday which was cd 13. Nope it was a lot lighter. And same thing today which cd 14. I also do a fertility Monitor and it's all been low readings. Although yesterday I had pretty dilute urine cause I peed at like 3:30 and then again at like 5 and use the 5 am one and it was pretty light colored. I have had a little tiny bit of ewcm and maybe some watery. Temp still low so no O yet. I hope I O today and get a temp rise tomorrow otherwise I'm not sure what's going on... Sigh


----------



## blablamana

Thanks Campn and Smille: I think you're right and we all know (it's not a secret haha) that I overreact and panic all over this board alllll the time (sorry). I hope that once I get past that magic 'twelve week' mark that I'll feel a little more confident. 11 weeks is not enough for me :haha: 

Texas: that's confusing! To be honest, I always missed my surge completely because I was an idiot with opks. Would seem semi dark, so I would expect a dark one the next day.. NOPE lighter. 
Could be that you had a short surge? 
Or, maybe, your body tried to gear up for ovulation, didn't succeed and is going to try again a couple of days later? 
Just keep bd'ing!


----------



## campn

Bla- The reality is that worrying is now a part of life. You will constantly have new fears even now that DS is 3.5 I still worry about weight, speech, school, friendships and all kinds of things! Just gotta have faith things will be okay in the end. 

Tex- You could have missed it!? Or maybe your body geared up to ovulate then didn't? If so your lines will gradually darken again.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah we are gonna keep BDing and temping and maybe it will all
Make sense eventually lol of course I could have missed my surge. When my monitor picks up a peak a usually O the next day


----------



## beemeck

texas! good luck, it's coming soon! I think they say not to take opks in the morning? I've read that LH surges after so many waking hours. I always get my positive later in the day (but not evening). :shrug: but the stable low temps makes me think it is just around the corner. And oh - I've missed my surge 2 cycles. I'm not sure how it happened but I did get the temp jump and everything so it's possible!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- maybe they'll be positive the next couple of days. Mine would get dark, go light then bam positive. Watery cm is still fertile. If your dh can keep up, I'd keep bding. Fxd you O soon!


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah we are gonna bd tonight since 2 of my last Os were on cd 14 so if I don't get a rise tomorrow then we may bd Friday night and then go back to every other day. Just depends on what Cm does and OPK etc


----------



## beemeck

just got my trigger shot delivered to my office lol but wtf the box is huge! :haha::shrug:


----------



## squirrel.

Bee do you have to self-administer it?? You're brave!!


----------



## campn

Bee- That's so exciting right!??? I hope it doesn't hurt. 

Squirrel- How is clomid treating you? Any side effects? 

Can't wait for your BFPs in April ladies!!! Major baby dust from all us preggos!


----------



## gina236

So I had my appt today. Blood tests on CD 4 and 21 ordered, an hsg next Thursday and dh has to do a SA. Hopefully we will be on our way to a bfp that stays!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...


----------



## campn

Gina- Awesome! Hope that provides lots of answers and explain everything that's been going on. Best of luck hun! 

Karma- I'm sorry I don't have any experience but I didn't want to read and run. Baby dust though! :)


----------



## KarmaLeigh

campn thank u though


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> just got my trigger shot delivered to my office lol but wtf the box is huge! :haha::shrug:

Was it from Freedom Pharmacy? When I got mine it came in this huge box and I panicked lol. It was just a small needle. I had my dh administer it bc I hate needles. It did not hurt ay all. Just make sure it's at room temp b4 you use it.


----------



## Smille24

KarmaLeigh said:


> Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...

You should O soon. Typically they're around 2cm when they are considered mature. I'd definitely bd. Do you chart or use opks?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Smille24 said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I could really use some advice... I've never had a scan to check for follicles and that stuff but I had one Tuesday and it showed a 2.2cm dominant follicle on my right ovary and that my lining has a thickness of 7mm... Is this a good sign and that it should be releasing an egg very soon right? I'm trying to understand this whole scan stuff LOL... Thanks in advance ladies...
> 
> You should O soon. Typically they're around 2cm when they are considered mature. I'd definitely bd. Do you chart or use opks?Click to expand...

No I don't temp and opks only ever have me a faint line.... I've been tracking my CP and CM... I had the nexplanon removed on the 2nd of March and on the week of the 7th I had a lot of EWCM then on the 9th-11th I had brownish spotting... Now my cm is just now as of 2 days ago became a bit stretchy but has been creamy not watery.... As of today it's a bit more watery feeling but still mainly creamy colored and only slightly stretchy.... So I'm just confused...


----------



## TexasRider

Im over this... OPKs are still light and still getting a low on my monitor. I don't think I'm gonna O this cycle. I'm over this


----------



## beemeck

omg oh no texas - I hope it's just your monitor being crappy! :hugs: or perhaps even a late O, which isn't ideal but better than no O at all. I'll keep my FX for you!

smille - it wasn't that same company but the box was def large! Once I opened it, I realized how big the little mini fridge in there was :haha: 

I'll be giving the shot to myself more than likely. I don't like needles, but only intravenous bothers me. I don't like blood. Sadly, I don't trust DH enough to do it lol :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- My dh got too much pleasure in stabbing me lol, but he was gentle. The needle is so small that you wont bleed nor feel it (at least mine was). What dosage did they give you?

Texas- I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. It is so frustrating when your body fails to do what it should. Maybe bd every other day? I know how exhausting that is.


----------



## squirrel.

So I have two follicles very similar in size in my right ovary (1.4cm and 1.5cm) and only small ones on the left. Having another scan Monday to check again. Lining only 6.6cm, so not ready yet apparently. Expecting ovulation around my usual CD13-15, so there's still time for it to thicken up.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay squirrel! I hope this is it for you! Nice size follies and a few more days and they will be ready to pop! 

Thanks girls I hope that I do ovulate soon. I guess it's still early im only on day 15. I am feeling slightly crampy and if I remember correctly I was kinda crampy before I ovulated last month? Not sure if I'm just getting hopeful or what. But only time will tell and maybe if nothing else I can call my OB and he will help me out if I have an anovulatory cycle again


----------



## campn

Bee- For some reason I wouldn't trust my DH giving it to me neither, lol I've no idea why but he's not a gentle person and very "go go go" so no thanks! 

Squirrel- I think that's pretty good! Yeah you definitely have time for the follicles to grow a bit more. 

Tex- Looks just like you'll ovulate late, I hated that too and it happened to me many times. The earliest I ovulated was CD19 and the latest (that I'm aware of) was CD25, but I did get my BFP that cycle so maybe it's a good thing!


----------



## TexasRider

I sure hope so. We are gonna go back to bd every other day and hopefully I get a temp rise soon. I feel like if it was gonna be anovulatory my temps wouldn't be so consistent? Not sure if that matters but it seems like if I google anovulatory cycle charts the temps are more erratic????


----------



## beemeck

I agree texas - I think it's going to happen with the way your temps are!

smille - actually I'm not sure of the dosage. I guess I assumed they were all the same? Did you have symptoms from the shot? It seems like there should be since it's HCG. I've been looking at a lot of IUI charts on FF and I see some BFPs around 11dpo or so. I thought the trigger was still in your system then - so I think I'm a little confused about that part!


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel that's great abou the follies! Two is the perfect number :) makes me feel relieved too that you o regularly and took the regular dose of clomid without becoming octomom lol. So excited for you ! Maybe your right ovary was working so much better making the months from your left a wash? Hoping this boost is it !!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I spoke to the nurse after I posted that and she says they'll have me back in on Monday for another scan and a trigger if the follicles haven't burst themselves yet. She also said my AMH test - ovarian reserve - from last time came back really high (58.1 - which is insane, as normal for my age is 2.0) and that my ovaries (and the high AMH) look like I have PCOS - new to me! Could explain why they hurt every cycle though. They seem quite happy with the two follicles, but keep warning me about twins. There's quite a low chance of twins though with two follicles I think.

Edit: after googling it looks pretty certain I have PCOS with that level of AMH and the many many smaller follicles that littered my ovaries. Maybe I just haven't been ovulating an egg these past many cycles?


----------



## blablamana

yay for two follies! 
Too bad that they suspect PCOS. At least it's better to know than to stay in the dark about it I guess! 
And hey, two follies is still a higher chance than one follicle! :haha: 
You wouldn't mind twins right?


-


----------



## campn

Squirrel- PCOS isn't really a big deal, even if you have it you can still have as many babies as you want! 

2 follicles are NOT that many at all, even if both get fertilized against all odds and both implant it's still okay since you do want twins right!??


----------



## squirrel.

Really want twins :haha: but I'm trying to keep my hopes down. I don't even know if I can get pregnant on my own right now, not going to start expecting twins because I have two follicles :D I'm really happy about the trigger shot. I didn't think they'd do that. I hope that really makes me ovulate and get those eggs out there.


----------



## campn

Bla- That's pretty mean for a joke, I hope he just didn't think it through first and misjudged. 

Speaking of April fools, I thought of sending my ex "I forgive you for everything I miss you and I love you" then later say "HAHAHA no just kidding I hate you forever!" 

Wishful thinking right!?


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Bla- That's pretty mean for a joke, I hope he just didn't think it through first and misjudged.
> 
> Speaking of April fools, I thought of sending my ex "I forgive you for everything I miss you and I love you" then later say "HAHAHA no just kidding I hate you forever!"
> 
> Wishful thinking right!?

Hahaha wow. 

And yes, I hope that he misjudged but on the phone he thought it was pretty hilarious that I was crying. So I'm done for a couple of days. :growlmad:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> I agree texas - I think it's going to happen with the way your temps are!
> 
> smille - actually I'm not sure of the dosage. I guess I assumed they were all the same? Did you have symptoms from the shot? It seems like there should be since it's HCG. I've been looking at a lot of IUI charts on FF and I see some BFPs around 11dpo or so. I thought the trigger was still in your system then - so I think I'm a little confused about that part!

Mine was 500mg. I had no symptoms from it, but I was also on progesterone shortly after. Typically, the shot will be out of your system within 9-11 days. 12dpiui would be safe to test.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies. I spoke to the nurse after I posted that and she says they'll have me back in on Monday for another scan and a trigger if the follicles haven't burst themselves yet. She also said my AMH test - ovarian reserve - from last time came back really high (58.1 - which is insane, as normal for my age is 2.0) and that my ovaries (and the high AMH) look like I have PCOS - new to me! Could explain why they hurt every cycle though. They seem quite happy with the two follicles, but keep warning me about twins. There's quite a low chance of twins though with two follicles I think.
> 
> Edit: after googling it looks pretty certain I have PCOS with that level of AMH and the many many smaller follicles that littered my ovaries. Maybe I just haven't been ovulating an egg these past many cycles?

That's what they told me too. I had a ton of eggs, but none were maturing properly so when I ovulated they were bad quality. I was baffled bc with pcos you typically don't ovulate, but that's not always the case. Clomid did wonders for me and I really think it will for you too!


----------



## Trr

Hello Ladies! 

I havent checked in in weeks and I feel like such a dick about it. Life has been very overwhelming the past few months. We are renovating to sell our house and looking for a new one, getting a puppy in a few weeks and I'm working crazy shift work. 

On a good note, I'm still pregnant and had my NT scan on Wednesday. I have a little kicker in there. Attaching a pic. 

So happy to hear all is going well with you ladies. The few posts I was able to catch up on look very promising. 

Hoping to be around a lot more as I'm starting to balance things better now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TexasRider

TRR yay for a healthy baby! I agree life gets waaaay overwhelming sometimes. I feel that way now. I barely respond anymore. Partly cause I'm super busy and partly cause I feel kinda down. I haven't O'd yet which isn't a huge deal I guess as long as I actually do. I seem to have more ewcm today and yesterday that I have previously so maybe that means I'm about to O. We be last night and I used some preseed but I would think by now all that is gone so what I am actually feeling when I do a cm check is for real ewcm...Fingers crossed anyways. 
Gonna take my little girl outside to play when it warms up some more. We got her a little tykes bounce house type thing and she loves it!


----------



## Trr

TexasRider said:


> TRR yay for a healthy baby! I agree life gets waaaay overwhelming sometimes. I feel that way now. I barely respond anymore. Partly cause I'm super busy and partly cause I feel kinda down. I haven't O'd yet which isn't a huge deal I guess as long as I actually do. I seem to have more ewcm today and yesterday that I have previously so maybe that means I'm about to O. We be last night and I used some preseed but I would think by now all that is gone so what I am actually feeling when I do a cm check is for real ewcm...Fingers crossed anyways.
> Gonna take my little girl outside to play when it warms up some more. We got her a little tykes bounce house type thing and she loves it!

Looks like your temp is due to go up soon. Hoping for that temp rise. 

Preseed is very deceiving. If I know I'm ovulating then I use it but it's really hard to tell the difference between EWCM and that. Hope it's not one of those super long cycles. 
I'm a cervix checker so I rely a lot on that and I found that I wasn't getting EWCM after my chemical so preseed to the rescue and it worked for me first time :)

The kid in me wants to come jump in the bouncy house as well. Enjoy.


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry I'm been MIA everyone. But it's been a strange month. I pop on now and then to check to see how everyone is and to catch up. I'm so excited for all the amazing things happening on here. 

As you know for me, they found that polyp on CD5 for me. And I was devastated. I later found out it's very very small and would only need monitoring. But we got even more bad news. Hubby had his physical a few weeks back and asked our family doctor for a SA who was happy to send him for it since we aren't spring chickens. ;) (we are both mid 30's)

Anyway, we got the results and it was so low they basically told us we will only ever have a baby via IFV. They suggested we retest just in case however. So he has a new appointment for a second one later this week. Of course we had already stuck to our usual "BD as much as we want" routine before we got his results. So I assumed I was out. 

BUT!!! AF was due yesterday. And..she never showed. And my temps went back up (see chart) so I finally caved and POAS and dear mother of god...I'm pregnant. :bfp:!!!!!!

I literally can't believe it. I stared at the test saying "no....nooooo. No?" As the line got darker and darker. I have no symptoms. None. Maybe some really mild cramping which I assumed was AF making her way here. And that's it! I feel good (so far). 

I know I'm not on here very often. But I wanted to say I truly know that reading all your updates and having all your input had kept me sane the past few months. Miracles do happen. They will happen for everyone else trying on here right now. I can feel it. 

Major baby dust for everyone. :dust: I'll be around and will keep updating everyone. Please send sticky vibes my way. I need it! 

Here's some line porn for you all. This was taken today CD28 or 12 DPO. That's 1 day late for me. Came up right away and no mistaking if it's there or not.


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Iris! :hugs: 
Trr: Yay for healthy baby!

I'm in a foul mood.
So sorry, I'll reply to everyone else later!


----------



## campn

Trr- Beautiful scan! 

Baby- Yay! Congratulations!! Beautiful line for sure!


----------



## TexasRider

Iris- great news!! I hope you have a fast 9 months and have a healthy baby to show for it!!! 

Blabla- sorry you're in a foul mood. I hope it gets better.

Afm- I had a lot of ewcm yesterday and my temp is up slightly however daughter woke up at 3 so I got up briefly and settled her and then passed back out till 5:30 when I took my temp and it was 97.21. So i didn't get the at least 3 solid hours I needed so im not sure how accurate it is. Gonna do a cm check later and see if I still Have some ewcm. Hoping I O soon though. I think it's close. If I didn't O last night then maybe it will be today


----------



## squirrel.

Babyforiris: congratulations :dance: that's amazing! Happy and healthy nine months!!

Trr: fantastic news about your scan. That's a beautiful baby you have in there! 

Texas: I hope that was ovulation yesterday or if not that it's happening today for you. How frustrating waiting around for ovulation when it's late for whatever reason!

Campn: that's a great new avatar picture! You look beautiful and glowing!

Bee: how's the femera going? Hope you don't have any side effects! When is your first scan to check follicle growth?


Cd10 here and have had lots of EWCM the last two days. I'm thankful for that as I hear clomid can dry you up. I have my scan tomorrow to check on those two follicles from Friday. I really hope they both continued to grow (and maybe got joined by one more :) I'm not greedy or anything!!). Looking forward to getting the trigger shot. I don't know why but I feel like that may make a difference.


----------



## Hiker1

Bee, just a little advise with the trigger- make sure to get all the air out first by pushing the plunger up to get it all out. When the nurses taught me, they didnt mention that, so it really hurt when my hubby injected me - and now I know it's because we didnt get the air out of the syringe first. Good luck!!

I can't remember if I updated on this thread - I am hopefully going ahead with IVF this month! Right now I'm on birth control pills, and will be until next Sunday. Wednesday I go in for a sonohyst, where I have to drink a ton of water (but not pee) and they will be mapping out the route for the egg retrieval. Sometime like April 14/15th I'll be starting back on injections. They have to get all the women at my clinic on the exact same cycle because they do all the retrievals at the same time. Depending on how many eggs they get and how many good embryos there are we may implant this cycle, or freeze them all and do another retrieval in a few months when we are on my husband's insurance (who has much higher IVF coverage). We want to retrieve as many as possible so we can have more than one child and have some "insurance" in case something should go wrong. With my DOR, the doc is thinking we should do all the retrievals as possible now while I am still responding well to meds. There is no guarantee that after one child, for example, that I'd respond as well then. So it's an exciting time because I feel like it could be as soon as this month or as late as August that I could actually get pregnant. I'm very excited but know there will be lots of challenges ahead. Got my big box of meds which was insane. I thought injectable meds was overwhelming! My hubby looked at it all and said "if this doesn't get us a baby, I don't know what will!" Hope you are all well. What a crazy journey this has been.


----------



## Smille24

Baby- congrats on your miracle! Drs are sometimes so quick to say "ivf is your only option" when in reality it's not.

Texas- lets hope you O soon hun. You guys are doing great keeping up the bd.

Squirrel- clomid definitely dried me up, but I'm glad that isn't the case for you! Fxd for great news tomorrow!


----------



## trixiesmith

oh my goodness ladies, I'm so excited for so many of you! 

Bee and squirrel - I'm feeling absolutely optimistic and positive about this cycle for both of you. Looking forward to the updates and eventual bfps from you girls. I must admit, reading your past few updates makes me feel like a newbie at ttc lol. 

Iris - congrats! Sticky dust sent your way. 

Camp - thanks for the idea from before. Holidays are paid, but we decided we'll bd the days leading up to him leaving, and I'll take one or two days off to go spend with him to try catch the eggy. Gorg photo btw. You're so pretty.

afm: af should be gone by tomorrow. I went out and got robitussin to try this cycle. And I'm back on my tea. I found that by taking it from cd2/3 up to O left me with a lot less cramping, less clots and a somewhat lighter flow. I'm wishfully thinking that means my body is gearing up for something good to happen soon lol.


----------



## TexasRider

Clearly I did not O yesterday or the day before... I'm frustrated and my body hates me


----------



## gina236

So sorry texas. I hope it's just a little late O. Have you been stressed? That can definitely delay O. 

Congrats Iris!! That's amazing!! 

:dust: to everyone else!


----------



## TexasRider

Not anymore than usual I don't guess... I'm just frustrated. All my blood work came back normal in December and then I had 3 ovulating cycles after that. I was so sure I would get my temp rise this morning.:. Nope... Apparently it's normal to have a non ovulating cycle once in a while. So hopefully my period will come when it's supposed to and I will have one next cycle. Just gonna keep BDing every other day, keep taking my temp and see what happens. If nothing by next week and no period I will call my OB


----------



## BabyForIris

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and congratulations. I think I'm still in shock. But a good one. :)

How's everyone doing?

Camp is your scan today?

Bee how is the femara treating you? I'm so excited for this round of IUI for you!

Texas I'm sorry to hear about O... its so devastating to know your body isn't cooperating. Maybe you will just have a really late O this month. FX and hang in there.

AFM: Feel good. I feel totally normal but also kinda content and relaxed. Still not having any symptoms. I had mild cramping yesterday and nothing today except I'm really thirsty and peeing a lot. Probably just too early for anything else yet.

Oh... and my boobs are HUGE. Like... HUGE. I'm legit gonna have to go buy new bras in the next week cause nothing fit this morning. :|


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: I'm really sorry your ovulation is delayed :hugs: it's just so incredibly frustrating! I really really hope it shows soon for you!

BabyforIris: Long may the no-symptoms continue :haha: Both my first trimesters with my kids were amazing; with only mild food aversions and a little tiredness. No symptoms is the best! Hopefully you avoid all the difficult ones!


So I had my scan today to check on those two follicles. One of them had grown to 21mm and the other only a little to 16mm. I was meant to take the trigger today (didn't realise I had to pick it up and self-inject like Bee! Yikes!). My pharmacy had to order it in though, so I won't be able to pick it up till tomorrow. I took a few OPKs today and they were all very negative, so I don't think I'll be too late in taking the trigger tomorrow. Maybe that will give the little one time to grow another mm or two to get to a better stage to release hopefully a second egg. Hopefully the trigger will help it out too. I was also surprised to get a prescription for progesterone as I don't have issues with low progesterone, but I'll take it nonetheless as that's what they're suggesting. Picking that up tomorrow too. Will have to temp carefully the next few days to pinpoint O and then start taking the progesterone (she suggested two days after trigger).


----------



## campn

Baby- Sometimes I'm still in shock that there's a human growing in side of me, still in shock that I even grew a human being before. So congrats again!! My scan is on Wednesday! I don't think I'll be able to sleep at all tomorrow. 

Squirrel- Do they have a limit on how many follicles!? Sometimes they don't want to chance multiple embryos so maybe that's good!? Also they probably prescribed progesterone so they don't leave anything to chances, they just wanna give you your best chance. So when will your IUI be probably!??

Bee- What about you!? Any updates!?


----------



## BabyForIris

Excellent news Squirrel! Let's hope things go great and if that means progesterone after O then that's amazing. And 2 good sized follicles. Come on twins!! ;)

Camp oh man I'd be the same way. That's so exciting!! And honestly... the whole thing is surreal. I mean clearly this is what we were trying so hard to achieve but now I'm here and there's two lines and I keep thinking "really?... for sure its in there right?????" ha ha. I keep checking my FRER to make sure the line really is there. I now understand why people POAS for weeks after they get their BFP. What an insane thing being able to create life is!

Good luck on the scan. Please update after :)


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: they limit you at more than three. So I'm in the safe zone with 2. Really hoping the little one has an egg hiding away in there too. The doctor who saw me today seemed confident it had a good chance as well. Not doing IUI unfortunately as we have to save up for it for a few cycles. We will be just relying on bding and every other day I will artificially inseminate aimed directly at my wonky cervix. Hopefully with good eggs we can make a baby as with my recently discovered PCOS it's likely I wasn't making mature eggs. Fingers so crossed for this cycle!!

Baby: My not-so-secret wish is twins! I was really hoping that second follicle would be bigger to up the chance of it rupturing a healthy egg too, but now it's about 50/50 if it will or not. If I trigger tomorrow pm then that's 24 hours since scan, which could increase it by 1mm to 2mm which would up its chances. We'll see! Come on eggs!! 

Have fun at your scan Wednesday :) can't wait to see a picture. Will you be finding out gender?


----------



## beemeck

eek sorry ladies - Mondays are nuts for me as always but I will try to come on properly tonight as DH is away traveling for work!

needed to come on and say a HUGE congrats to you, Iris!!! what an amazing story that can give us all hope <3 <3 H and H 9 months!

femara is fine! I don't think it produces side effects like clomid. I have a little discomfort in my right ovary, similar to how I do later on in my cycle, so I'm thinking my right one will be the winner like squirrel! My scan is on Friday - eek! 

I'll be back in later but I was so excited to update our number!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- oh I thought that's why they're checking your follicles and measuring them! I'm not really sure how all of this works so I'm sorry for sounding ignorant! Hope your other follicle gets big and fat for you, at least double the chances right!?

Yeah we're doing the gender sneak peak at a private place, I even made sure I get to pick which tech to do the scan as I heard really good reviews about that one tech so crossing my fingers we get the big money shot ;) 

Baby- I kept staring at my barely there 9 DPO line! I kept going back and looking I even moved it to my night stand so I can stare at it in disbelief. When you're ttcing you think it'll never happen and you really do lose your faith but once you see that second pink line you really do forget about all the struggle, just like giving birth! I said I'd never have another kid even though I got an epidural but you really do forget. Forgetting is a blessing! 

Bee and Squirrel- I'm waiting on your BFPS! 

Gina- When's your doctor appointment!? Please update us!


----------



## gina236

Campn, I had an appointment last Thursday. Got bloods done Saturday (all normal -_-). Have a HSG scheduled for this Thursday and more bloods CD21. It's all moving so fast! Really nervous about the HSG but hopefully it goes good. It will be CD9 so hopefully we get lucky this month. I was thinking of Skipping this month because I'm one of the few women who really DOESNT want a Christmas or new years baby but dh pointed out if the baby was born in 2016, insurance would cover the birth because our deductible should be paid off by then and we could claim a dependent on our taxes next year. :rofl: practical reasons to have a baby. Hahaha. And DH has a SA ordered that he has to schedule in the next week or so.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- clomid can thin your lining and progesterone is great for building it up and help with implantation and keeping the baby healthy. Those are nice sized follicles and you really have a wonderful shot!

Texas- :hugs: I'm sorry you haven't o'd. 

My dr appt is on the 7th and I'm so anxious. If all goes well I'm going to set up my lamaze class for Aug bc I've decided to have an unmedicated birth this time around.


----------



## BabyForIris

OMG Campn I've done the same thing. Ha ha. I never thought I'd be so attached to a urine soaked stick in my life! :haha:

Bee... I literally teared up when I realized I made the new title "35". I might just indeed have pregnancy symptoms cause I seem to cry on a dime. I feel so blessed. :cloud9:

Thank you all. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Gina- My DH thought the exact thing! He wanted all the bills to be in just one year so we don't have to start over on the deductible. Men right!? You could be due anytime but baby decides to come early or late though so you just never know! My DS was due in August but he came in September on the same day the school cuts off acceptance! September first! 

I hope your hsg goes great and you get some answers.


----------



## TexasRider

For us it wouldn't matter on deductible. Mine runs from September 1 to August 31 so it's kinda weird. Just more worried about having a never ending cycle this month. Like will My body eventually O and then I have AF after the Lp for that or will I have a period at normal time and then I can gear up to O again and will That even happen or am I now in a vicious cycle of not Oing... Ugh very frustrated with this right now


----------



## campn

Tex- I'd be so frustrated with my body too. It's like a never ending thing when day after day goes by and nothing at all, fx you ovulate soon!


----------



## beemeck

semi-proper (enjoying some wine) update time!

gina - glad the bloods are normal! I had that same face too every time each test came back fine. good luck with the hsg! it seems from my own personal discussions with people that it's a lot less painful for women that have already had babies? I wonder if the uterus having been stretched makes a difference. I thought it was horrible but alas, it only lasted prob 4 minutes so very easy overall!

camp - gorgeous photo as always. I agree with squirrel - you're glowing (unless it's the pregnancy glow filter which I'm guilty of :haha:) otherwise I'm guessing team blue but rooting team pink!! can't believe that it's just TWO days away. I might not sleep either ! (I have to live vicariously through others at this point :haha:). I want a girl to pass those gorgeous feminine looks down to. but another adorable, good looking boy will do too :winkwink:

trix - glad to see that you are working out a little BD plan for this cycle. I'm sorry you seem to have a lot of obstacles around O time - must be so frustrating! Dh and I would have a tooooooon if we didn't rearrange our lives and now after all the wasted cycles I wish we hadn't. We've missed out on a lot so kudos to you for going with the flow and making it work. sending you baby dust!!

squirrel - great news about the big follie! I'm thinking with the delay that the other one will catch up enough. I was reading a ton this weekend on IUIs and saw a number of stories where one follie was seen but fraternal twins were conceived! obv my fingers are crossed tightly for you for one or two babies! I know you would love an xmas baby. I'm with Gina and actually would prefer not that time but beggars can't be choosers! :haha: also, if this cycle by some chance doesn't work, ask your docs about femara. I know that is what they prescribe to PCOS gals most of the time. My doc actually chose that over clomid for me just because I show some symptoms of PCOS so even without the diagnosis. and good luck with the shot - I was jelly that you had gotten around it but turns out you didn't. :cry: everyone seems to say it's a piece of cake!

smille - thanks for your endless support in my journey, especially as it moved to iui. good luck on your next appt! I need bump pics in my life ladies!! 

blab - hope you are feeling better :hugs::hugs:

texas - I am really so sorry that O'ing is not happening. In oct, I o'ed on CD 18 and every day that it didn't happen was torture. at least your OB is on top of things when you need so you know that help is there if things don't work out the way we want them too. :hugs:

trr - thanks for stopping by and letting us know how things are going! glad everything is great and best of luck with all of the new life happenings! and ahem, bump photos please! :haha:

iris - really - just so, so happy for you. please stick around to let us know how "babyforiris" is doing!! 

going to submit this message now and continue before it gets too long! :haha:


----------



## beemeck

I'm feeling fine over here, like I said - femara doesn't really have side effects. I have just been super exhausted - like super. so wonder if the hormones threw something off there. had some o pains on left side today too so really have no idea what I'm going into on friday for the ultrasound. at first I was panicked that there would be 4 or more follies and now i'm worried that I'll even get one really good one. I thought I would be more relaxed this cycle with the docs in control, but this ball of anxiety gets no breaks :dohh:

had a lovely weekend though. went to this feminist show on Friday and they handed out pins "team pink" and "team blue" for a gender experiment. DH and I of course both grabbed a team pink and so now I'm going to bring them with me for luck on the iui day :haha:

on saturday we finally got together with friends who are expecting. it's DHs friend and his wife but I adore both of them. I've wondered if they've been avoiding us, hoping that we would announce a pregnancy. she's due in June so third tri! My suspicions were kind of confirmed when I asked her how she was feeling and she responded with"fortunate". I don't envy being in that position. I hate being the person that everyone pities, but honestly it's easier than being on the other side. but we had a lovely night together :) 

I'll start opks on wednesday. I'm so nervous I'll get a positive before my scan on friday and everything will be rushed. i'm sure i won't as scan is cd 13 but I can't seem to relax. just trying to prepare myself for this cycle not working. I know they will do 3 iui's before ruling it out but we've now added three things - bypassing cervix, fertility meds, and trigger for perfect timing. I can't help feel that if this doesn't work, I'll be a panicked mess. phew.
 



Attached Files:







tp.JPG
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kittykat7210

Hello,

Can I join you gals?

I'm Kit, just coming back ttc from 8 months on break, first month trying again and its been a mess! Last period was 24th february, normally i have 5 week cycles, but according to the OPKs (only taken some 4th, never taken before, this morning until 4pm darker positives, 6.30pm was a negative but only just) i have only just ovulated, so i guess i am in the TWW now XD


----------



## beemeck

kittykat7210 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I join you gals?
> 
> I'm Kit, just coming back ttc from 8 months on break, first month trying again and its been a mess! Last period was 24th february, normally i have 5 week cycles, but according to the OPKs (only taken some 4th, never taken before, this morning until 4pm darker positives, 6.30pm was a negative but only just) i have only just ovulated, so i guess i am in the TWW now XD

absolutely kittykat!! welcome :) and welcome back to the tww! :haha: I love your siggie - I've not been mrs nice gal with ttc anymore - it's time to get tough! :gun:


----------



## kittykat7210

beemeck said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can I join you gals?
> 
> I'm Kit, just coming back ttc from 8 months on break, first month trying again and its been a mess! Last period was 24th february, normally i have 5 week cycles, but according to the OPKs (only taken some 4th, never taken before, this morning until 4pm darker positives, 6.30pm was a negative but only just) i have only just ovulated, so i guess i am in the TWW now XD
> 
> absolutely kittykat!! welcome :) and welcome back to the tww! :haha: I love your siggie - I've not been mrs nice gal with ttc anymore - it's time to get tough! :gun:Click to expand...

haha, Love the guns smiley! that's exactly how i feel! :growlmad: come on eggy XD


----------



## BabyForIris

Wowza Bee now THAT'S an update/reply!!! Ha ha

Sounds like you had a great weekend. And I'm so excited to hear about your scan on Friday. I've got my everything crossed for you and I hope it all goes well. 

And thank you so much. I'm so happy and so so stunned. I'll be sticking around and cheering everyone on. 

Welcome Kitty!! Fantastic group here. Everyone is wonderful and so so supportive. FX for your two week wait.


----------



## eagertobepreg

Hi ladies,

I am currently at 10 dpo. 
TTC#2 currently.
Can i pls join as well?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirell and Bee, I am cheering both you ladies on from the side lines. Your BFPs are just around the corner, i know it. 

Campn, I think you'll be having a little pink bundle this time. Good luck at your scan. 

To all the preggos, I hope you are all well. (Excuse my vagueness, baby brain and easter hols has pickled my brain! Lol ) 

Congratulations BabyForris on your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Welcome to the new ladies. You'll find all the ladies in here very welcoming and lovely. You've joined a great thread! Xx


----------



## BabyForIris

Welcome Eager! Awesome group here. Oh wow 10DPO! When will you be testing? Good luck!!! 

Thank you Teeny! Pretty excited to be honest. 

So I guess I'm 14DPO now and it's been two days since I did my first FRER so I decided to do one as well as a digital today. I wanted to check progression. I can't lie. I was more anxious taking today's than I was at 12DPO. I was literally terrified. Anyway, picture under spoiler in case not everyone wants it to take over their feed. :)


Spoiler


I'm not crazy right? That's a really good progression for two days right? I was so happy to see it get so much darker. 

Also digital said 1-2 weeks! Oddly less exciting than the FRER for me. But great to know as well.


----------



## kittykat7210

That's a very definite test result. Can't say if I'm happy or sad without completely negating your spoiler! So all I can say is that it's a definite test result!

EDIT: your signature negates my carefulness XD oh well I tried haha! GREAT ORIGRESSION


I got a definite negative on my OPK after my blazing positives yesterday which I believe means I caught the end of my surge, hopefully meaning I ovulated soon after the leaving BD with hubby haha! 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsnau0ftk9.jpg

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## TexasRider

Still no O. Just debating on if I should refill my provera and Start taking it to bring on AF or if I should wait it out and see if I ovulate or if I should call my doctor now and see what he says or if I should wait a while longer lol


----------



## peskipiksee

Hello everyone! 

I'm quite new here, my hubby and I just started TTC #2 and I think I may have gotten lucky catching my OV. It appears to have 24hrs after AF ended. Weird. Still, we BD'd and now I'm already waiting. Based on the early OV signs, I'm 2DPO.

kittykat - that's what my test looked like Sunday night before my CM made a change from thin and watery to EWCM in the span of 6 hours. FX there's a meeting taking place!

BabyForIris - OMG, I'm seriously jealous right now. I want to take a test and know right away. Wish they made one. Congrats on the BFP! It's definitely exciting!

Now to just sit and wait. Ugh, I hate waiting.


----------



## blablamana

Iris: That is great progression! Great sign :hugs: 
Bee: oooo good luck with your scan, same day as my private scan! 
Kittykat: looks good!
Teeny: How are you doing sweetie? 
Eager: WELCOME! :D You will find lots of support here! :hugs:

Sorry if I'm missing people, I wish all in the tww all the best of luck, all the preggo ladies the healthiest best babies ever and everyone waiting for answers, keeping my fingers crossed

Afm: Too tired :haha: Morning sickness has been back the last few days but seems to really depend on the day rather than just all day every day. Tonight we have someone coming over to look at our apartment and we hope that they will take it.. and that they will take over our floor... else we have to break it out and that is costly. :( 
I cleaned the house and I'm still way too tired for stuff like that. So now I'm lying down on the couch and trying to read your updates but i can't concentrate :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Pepsi: Hi! Welcome to you too! So many new ladies, exciting! 
Texas: Hmmm, I wouldn't take anything to kickstart AF. Could still be that you ovulated and was just a very short surge.. your temp isn't really climbing so maybe not.. But it's okay to not ovulate every once in a while. Because the cycle before 1st bfp I think I missed ovulation and my period came on cycle day 18 (!). If you really didn't O, or won't, your AF is likely to start a little earlier anyway. :hugs:

Campn: How are you doing by the way? I keep seeing a + next to your name at the bottom of the page, what does that mean :haha:


----------



## beemeck

welcome eager! you are so close to the end of your tww! :happydance: fx this is it for you!! :hugs:

welcome pepsi! hopefully you have a little meeting going on inside of you too! 

glad to have some new ladies - there aren't enough of us left :haha:

texas - I don't know what advice to offer. I know it's very normal to have annO cycles but I haven't had any personal experience with them. Sometimes I wish I had though cause now that's both blab and jgo that got preggers the cycle after! 

blab - good luck with the apt. hopefully they take it so you don't have to worry about the fees! :hugs: we will be ultrasound buddies on friday! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: That&#8217;s okay :) it&#8217;s just a monitored natural cycle. They wanted to make sure I&#8217;d respond to the clomid. I am surprised to have had the trigger and progesterone as that&#8217;s part of the IUI protocol, but I&#8217;m not complaining. Eek! Can&#8217;t wait for you gender scan tomorrow. I hope it goes well and you get what you want :hugs:

Gina: Wow, they are racing along with all those tests :) fantastic! I&#8217;m with you on not really wanting a baby at Christmas, but I know that with a due date at the end of December, I&#8217;d likely have a baby at the beginning or even in November. So I&#8217;m not too worried about a Christmas due date. I would be worried about an end-of-January due date though :haha:

Smille: Ahh, thanks, that makes sense. I had a nice thick lining at the scan yesterday, but maybe they just don&#8217;t want to take any chances. Thanks, I&#8217;m excited about the 21mm one and am hoping the extra 24 hours before the trigger made the little one catch up a bit. It just needed a couple more mm, so between yesterday and ovulation, it may develop more. Would obviously love twins, but more than anything, two follicles is just double the chance at a singleton pregnancy and all I really want is that BFP in two weeks time. If there are two in there, then that&#8217;s just a bonus! Will you have a scan at your appointment on Thursday? I hope your app goes well!

Bee: Thanks for the advice, I&#8217;ll chase them down about femara if this cycle doesn&#8217;t work out. Haha at your enjoying wine comment - that&#8217;s the spirit!! Eek! Your IUI is getting close!!! I&#8217;m glad you didn&#8217;t get any side effects with femara. Can&#8217;t wait to find out how many follicles you&#8217;ve got growing away in there. Those badges are great! Twin girls on the horizon maybe?? I know it&#8217;s tough, but try to push those &#8220;what if&#8221; thoughts to the side until they&#8217;re needed. Pour another glass of wine and try not to think about it :haha: (easier said than done).

Kittykat: Welcome! :wave: and yay for being in the TWW (the most exciting bit of any cycle!). You&#8217;ve found your way to the best TTC thread there is as it&#8217;s chock full of support from some amazing ladies! :cloud9:

eagertobepreg and peskipiksee: Welcome to you too :wave:


----------



## squirrel.

So this just happened!!

https://s8.postimg.org/5j5t92b2d/image2.jpg


https://s16.postimg.org/s0egzx2tx/image1.jpg​
Was very simple and painfree. Just grabbed some tummy flab :winkwink: stuck the pre-loaded needle pen in, pressed in after setting the dose already and then left it there for 10 seconds. Very simple and absolutely zero pain! Yay! The injection site is a little tender now, but that's about it.

I also have my stash of progesterone pessaries ready to go for Thursday. Will be temping between now and then, but I expect to ovulate Thursday.

So I am totally testing later with a cheapie hCG strip :blush: I can't not! I mean come on!!! This is the first time I am going to see a positive test since like forever! I also plan to test out the trigger, so why not start today :haha:

I feel giddy and excited!!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Okay you're just so damn beautiful you need to get preggers ASAP cause we need more good looking babes like you! *heart eyes!*

So glad everything seems to be going well! :)


----------



## campn

My ultrasound place just called me to confirm my apoointment. So that's it! We'll find out hopefully, Phoebe or Pheebo!?

Who remembers this scene from friends when Rachel was trying not to peak into her folder so she wouldn't find out the gender?


----------



## gina236

Campn I just watched that episode the other day!! :haha: 

Squirrel, so excited for you!!! Hope you get your twins! :)

I just looked up the cost of this hsg as I got a call from the doctor informing me I get to pay out of pocket for most of it but they can't tell me how much. According to my health care app it's like 3000 bucks ugh. Insurance will pay 500 of it -_- ick.


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Campn I just watched that episode the other day!! :haha:
> 
> Squirrel, so excited for you!!! Hope you get your twins! :)
> 
> I just looked up the cost of this hsg as I got a call from the doctor informing me I get to pay out of pocket for most of it but they can't tell me how much. According to my health care app it's like 3000 bucks ugh. Insurance will pay 500 of it -_- ick.

3K!? That's just insane! That's not even IUI! I wouldn't be able to afford that. Can they do a payment plan?


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - commented in your journal but YES love everything about your day today :haha::happydance:

gina - omg oh no! I hope that that is not the final answer to what you will have to pay. sounds like they may still be figuring it out so fingers crossed! 

my temps are so lovely this month! nice and low and stable! I have two high outliers but it's from me intensely sleeping in :haha: so I'm hoping this is the small start of a good sign.....


----------



## TexasRider

I hope it's a good sign for you too Bee! 

Although for me my temps are low and stable but no shift yet.... Hahaha so I'm hoping my body will gear up again and I will O. Otherwise I'm calling my OB to see what to do


----------



## gina236

It's what their estimator says it costs at the hospital I'm getting it done at. I have 2100 left in my hra from my work (that's supposed to be for me and DH) but looks like I will use it all up. Hopefully it will come down from there but who knows. I hate spending all that when I don't even know if i need it. 

Bee your preO chart looks amazing!!

Texas I really hope you O soon. Most annovulatory charts are very up and down. Yours are steady so I feel like it will just be a late O.


----------



## Smille24

Gina- that's awful! It's like the insurance either covers testing (mine did) or the cover treatment (mine didn't). Idk what insurance is good for anymore. I hope they figure it out. I'm sure they'll let you do a payment plan. In the US though, you have to pay for treatment upfront. Unless it's IVF, then you have to pay a certain percentage. 

Squirrel- I wont be getting a scan :-( until 18-20 wks. I should've went and got one a couple of weeks ago, but dh said it's not necessary since I just saw it 2 wks b4. I will get to hear the HB and I'm so excited. You are gorgeous btw! Definitely start bding if you haven't already. I'm super excited for you this cycle!

Campn- I love the new pic (if I didn't say so already). Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I cannot wait for the update!


----------



## kittykat7210

campn said:


> My ultrasound place just called me to confirm my apoointment. So that's it! We'll find out hopefully, Phoebe or Pheebo!?
> 
> Who remembers this scene from friends when Rachel was trying not to peak into her folder so she wouldn't find out the gender?

I really want to find out as soon as we conceive! I commend any couple that can hold off finding out! I am far too impatient!


----------



## campn

Kity- There's a DNA blood tests that can tell you the gender at 10 weeks but it's like $400 and I didn't wanna pay that when I can find out at 15-16 weeks!


----------



## kittykat7210

campn said:


> Kity- There's a DNA blood tests that can tell you the gender at 10 weeks but it's like $400 and I didn't wanna pay that when I can find out at 15-16 weeks!


You should not have told me that!!! our gender scans tend not to be until 20 weeks, so it might not be a bad idea... 

EDIT: Ive just googled, the first site said £170 which is great!


----------



## gina236

Insurance is just terrible. At least after this I will pretty much be at my personal deductible so everything else will be covered 100%. Just have to hope dh doesn't get hurt since I'm using all the money :haha: 

I have been toying with not finding out the gender when I get pregnant. I want that surprise so bad but I don't know if i could do it. FYI I've heard if you get IVF there is a chance they can tell you as soon as you get your bfp. Depending on what they put in. If they only did 1 embryo or all the same gender they will know right away!


----------



## BabyForIris

Wow Gina that is brutal. I always forget how lucky I am here in Canada that most things are covered for medical. Of course the trade off is that it takes AGES to get an appointment for anything. I won't see my OB until May 11th. And the only reason I have that appointment is because I made it 3 weeks ago after they found my polyp. 

Mental. 

Good luck and hopefully it's less than expected.


----------



## eagertobepreg

Thanks ladies&#128512;
Congrats @babyforlris on the BFP...and all the best to others having their scans...
@11dpo today took a fmu test which is BFN...having all symptoms like pinching a d pulling in abdomen and fatigue is extreme as well...but this month not really tried that much so ok with anythng&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: You are too lovely :haha: what a beautiful thing to say. Cannot wait for your scan tomorrow!!! I&#8217;ll be checking back on tenterhooks!

Gina: Yikes!! $3000! That&#8217;s insane! :( over here I paid £585 and thought that was expensive, but $3000 blows that price out the water. Even an IUI here only costs around £1000. I&#8217;m so sorry it&#8217;s so expensive for you! As to the not knowing whether you need it; I am all with you on that one! I hate that I wasted nearly £600 on a procedure that lasted less than a minute and proved there was nothing wrong :( I&#8217;m worried this cycle too with the cost of these scans and all these meds - in total it will be nearly £500 for the two scans and all the medication. That&#8217;s half an IUI :(

Bee: Your chart is looking stable and lovely. Clearly the femara is helping create stable hormones and a perfect environment for your lining to grow and follies to get a move on!

Texas: I am willing your body to ovulate! It has kept you hanging around for ages this cycle. I hope you get your temp shift really soon!

Smille: Thank you :blush: Sorry you have to wait so long! I remember you saying now when you were umming and ahhhing over whether to do the 12 week scan. How lovely to hear the heartbeat though. So reassuring!


We are staying team yellow this time around. We have our boy and girl and even though I am veering towards wanting another girl (almost entirely due to the lesser risk of having another autistic child as it&#8217;s less prevalent in girls), I don&#8217;t have so strong a preference that I want to find out during pregnancy to get used to the idea of a certain gender like I did the last two times. I&#8217;m really looking forward to finding out at the birth, but will miss the excitement of a gender scan, buying gender specific baby clothes, having its name decided upon during pregnancy to help me bond with it, knowing what it is so I can visualise our family better etc. 




So I may have been peeing on hCG strips all night just loving seeing lines :blush: Me? POAS obsessed? Never!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

squirrel. said:


> Campn: You are too lovely :haha: what a beautiful thing to say. Cannot wait for your scan tomorrow!!! I&#8217;ll be checking back on tenterhooks!
> 
> Gina: Yikes!! $3000! That&#8217;s insane! :( over here I paid £585 and thought that was expensive, but $3000 blows that price out the water. Even an IUI here only costs around £1000. I&#8217;m so sorry it&#8217;s so expensive for you! As to the not knowing whether you need it; I am all with you on that one! I hate that I wasted nearly £600 on a procedure that lasted less than a minute and proved there was nothing wrong :( I&#8217;m worried this cycle too with the cost of these scans and all these meds - in total it will be nearly £500 for the two scans and all the medication. That&#8217;s half an IUI :(
> 
> Bee: Your chart is looking stable and lovely. Clearly the femara is helping create stable hormones and a perfect environment for your lining to grow and follies to get a move on!
> 
> Texas: I am willing your body to ovulate! It has kept you hanging around for ages this cycle. I hope you get your temp shift really soon!
> 
> Smille: Thank you :blush: Sorry you have to wait so long! I remember you saying now when you were umming and ahhhing over whether to do the 12 week scan. How lovely to hear the heartbeat though. So reassuring!
> 
> 
> We are staying team yellow this time around. We have our boy and girl and even though I am veering towards wanting another girl (almost entirely due to the lesser risk of having another autistic child as it&#8217;s less prevalent in girls), I don&#8217;t have so strong a preference that I want to find out during pregnancy to get used to the idea of a certain gender like I did the last two times. I&#8217;m really looking forward to finding out at the birth, but will miss the excitement of a gender scan, buying gender specific baby clothes, having its name decided upon during pregnancy to help me bond with it, knowing what it is so I can visualise our family better etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I may have been peeing on hCG strips all night just loving seeing lines :blush:* Me? POAS obsessed? Never!!!!*

Its okay, i've taken 3 HCG tests today... and 3 LH tests... I am 2 DPO... I like peeing on things apparently XD You are not alone!


----------



## campn

Smille- Thank you hun and all of you ladies for the sweet comments on my new avatar. I do have w filter on how can I not!? Hehehe but the glow is real, it's my natural yucky oily face :p


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm currently TTC #2. We've been trying since January. We took March off so as soon as AF comes we start back on track. :) my hubby is even taking a few vacation days so we can try since all the months previous we didn't really get to dtd all that much.


----------



## campn

Welcome to all the new ladies! Sorry my brain can't keep track of every post but I'm sending all of you baby dust! <3


----------



## beemeck

Welcome thorpedo!! Soooo excited for new ttcers!! Next month sounds like it's going to be your month !!

Camp 16 weeks omg !?! I won't be sleeping well tonight waiting on our own little gender reveal party for you tomorrow! I wish there was a fun way for us to reveal it on the thread ....!


----------



## TexasRider

I think I got my temp rise today??? Need a few more days but it's looking like I O'd!! Now I have a question. Could I have O'd saturday and just had a small rise from saturday to Sunday and then it take another few days to really rise?? 2 out of the 3 temps besides today's were higher than what they had been for most of the cycle. The reason why I ask is because my cm doesn't match up with O yesterday. It's been creamy since Sunday. There is just more of it now... Anyway hope it stays up. Even if O was yesterday I still have a shot since we bd 3 and 2 days before O. But I'm hoping O was Saturday cause that makes my odds better lol


----------



## gina236

Texas it's possible. I believe they say generally it's a .4 degree jump and that was almost a .3 jump. With your cm and everything it definitely looks like it was Saturday and you just had a fall back rise. FX for you!!


----------



## beemeck

hmm texas that is a tough one. I've found that my temp trumps everything else when it comes to when I o'ed. I've had months where my cm was creamy for a day or two also but FF marked it with the temp jump and I always assume it's been correct as my LP has stayed 14 days. My guess then is that you O'ed yesterday with your temp as the biggest indicator. but the good news is that regardless you O'ed and the BD isn't too bad for any day! :happydance:


----------



## Conundrum

Campn love the picture, absolutely beautiful hun. Will keep FX for your gender scan, and a cooperative active LO.

Bee and Squirrel I am so excited for you both. Everything crossed for you ladies. You both deserve your BFPs I cannot wait to see those tests this month.

Gina that is insane. I hope they work things out a bit more and it becomes easier for you. FX all the same for this cycle, sending dusts hun.

TeX I hate that this cycle was so confusing. Even though I know the minimal about temps I hope Saturday was your day.

Iris super late but a huge congratulations hun! H&H 9 months.

Welcome to all the new members!

Finally should be done with the disappearing acts. We finally closed and moved into our new home. Finished unpacking the last box last night, and Shy finally got a good night's rest. I missed you all and if I left anyone out, my apologies.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah either way I'm glad it hopefully happened. As long as it stays up for the next 2 days I will get my crosshairs lol 

Yay drum for being moved in and a good nights sleep!

Bee! Getting closer to O!

Squirell- looking forward to seeing an awesome temp spike from you too!

Welcome to all the new ladies as well


----------



## beemeck

woohoo!!
 
I take my first opk today. I almost forgot to grab one before I left for work! :dohh: I'm fully expecting it to be negative but just following drs orders. My right ovary was killing me last night. It's going to be hard to do a hold for the opk because as my bladder starts to fill up, it pushes against the ovary. so hoping for good news on the follie front! :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Bee good luck with your OPK! I really feel like the femara will help and IUI will be a success!

After playing around with FF and putting in future temps it gives me solid crosshairs with O on Monday. WHich means I have super awesome timing having bd at -3 -2 and -1 days before O!! Eek!


----------



## blablamana

Yay Texas, I hope you did. Solid BD-ing as well! 
Bee: O I can't wait to see what your scan says Friday (and I can't wait for mine!)
Conundrum: I'm happy to see that you are okay! Always nice to hear from you :hugs: 

CAMPN: I CAN'T WAIT. I KEEP STALKING AND CLICKING :haha:

Afm: 12 weeks now and I'm super nervous for Friday. This feels like the most important scan! Then one more week and we'll tell our families on the 16-17th of April. It's been really hard keeping it a secret, especially from my best friend and my cousin/'sister'.


----------



## campn

We found out, baby was very helpful too. You ladies get a riddle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blablamana

I see .... along the edges, DOES THAT COUNT??


WAIT I GET IT


Spoiler
FIRST *HINT* *HINT*



EEEK CONGRATS <3


----------



## beemeck

yay something fun!!!! but I feel so dumb because I cannot figure it out?!!? ahhhhh


----------



## beemeck

GOT it!!!!! OMG CONGRATS!


----------



## beemeck

I'll let others catch on before we start discussing :haha:

took my opk and it's negative but def darker/closer than I wanted. nervous that it could easily be positive tomorrow - eek!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats campn! Eek that's so exciting! !!

Bee- if it's positive tomorrow they'll just move your scan up a day. You'll be that much closer to the iui! I'm very excited for you this cycle. I have so much hope!


----------



## campn

It's a girl!!!

I'm so shocked and surprised! I still can't even believe it, I made the tech check so many times haha! I started crying right away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BabyForIris

Got it Campn!!!!!


LOL edit to add you just did post a pic. Yay!!!! So very very happy for you both. 



Spoiler
You must be thrilled!!!! Please post scan pics the moment you feel up to it. So excited for you!

wow Bee that's extra exciting! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## blablamana

AAAAH campn I'm SO HAPPY for youuuuuuu 

Sorry for the capslock lol.


----------



## beemeck

camp - so excited for you and your little girl habibi!! (assuming arabic is your native tongue :haha:) I forget your girl name, eek! I feel like it was something feminine and classic?? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek I can't say it enough CONGRATULATIONS mamma!!!

thanks smille - I am just afraid of something being rushed and not exactly as planned. but now I'm feeling pretty hopeful that things might be ready for Friday and I can trigger then?! more eeks! :haha:


----------



## gina236

Ahhhhhh campn congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> camp - so excited for you and your little girl habibi!! (assuming arabic is your native tongue :haha:) I forget your girl name, eek! I feel like it was something feminine and classic?? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek I can't say it enough CONGRATULATIONS mamma!!!
> 
> thanks smille - I am just afraid of something being rushed and not exactly as planned. but now I'm feeling pretty hopeful that things might be ready for Friday and I can trigger then?! more eeks! :haha:

That was my fear too, especially since my dh couldn't just do the procedure at the drop of a hat. It sounds like your really close. Everything will work out.


----------



## jGo_18

congrats Campn!! a sweet little lady, how exciting!!

everything crossed and so many thoughts and prayers to those still trying. Bee - i have a really good feeling about the IUI for you! can't wait to see that line up.

welcome to the newbies - this is the single best group you could've joined!


----------



## beemeck

yes, it will be difficult to swing tomorrow but we will make it work if we have to. thanks for all of your support <3


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the little girl :dance: how lovely!! So happy you had an amazing scan! Let the shopping commence :haha: (I was already shopping girl clothes on the train back from my gender scan when we found out we were having Isla :blush: I'd been jealously covering girls clothes since I found out I was pregnant with Oscar and was sooooo happy to finally be able to get some of our own!).

Bee: I am super excited for your scan Friday. Sounds like your right ovary is hard at work (like mine!). I too have had pain in my ovaries, like they're complaining at being out to work. 


Do hCG shots give you side effects? I am soooooo beyond tired today! Tests didn't get darker than last night, so I guess now it's going to start getting faint again. Bye bye positives, hopefully see you again really soon!!!


----------



## campn

You ladies are awesome and amazing thanks for all the wonderful support and love. I love you so much!

Bee- You're the cutest calling me habibi! You're my habibi! <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Campn, a huge congratulations on your baby girl. :pink: xx


----------



## TexasRider

Yay campn a girl!!! They are so fun to buy for. Although I hardly get a chance to buy stuff since all my
Family is always buying her stuff lol


----------



## Conundrum

Campn congratulations! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! Little ladies are amazing. As others have mentioned enjoy the shopping!

Bee super excited for you!


----------



## peskipiksee

Campn - congrats on baby girl! It's soooo much fun to shop! I personally think the outfits for girls are cuter than the boys.

Bee - I'm sending positive vibes your way and feeling optimistic!

I'm hoping to get a BFP next week when I test. I'm so impatient and right now, a little confused since I got 2 LH spikes and positive OPK's. Of course my hubby and I took advantage of this but it's still a little frustrating.

Heaping handfuls of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Curlyhairmama

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread and forum but I hope to get to know everyone. I hope y'all don't mind me joining in. Congrats to everyone that has received their BFP and baby dust to all of us actively TTC.

I'm married and we have two sons the oldest will be 4 in June and the youngest just turned 2 in January. We are currently trying for lucky #3! The first two weren't planned, but this time we are really trying to plan for this one. Last month (March) was our first month of actively trying. Currently I am late for my cycle this month. AF was supposed to come last Saturday but still hasn't come. Although, I'm having many early pregnancy symptoms that aren't my typical PMS one's I'm nervous that they could be signs of AF. Hubby swears that he thinks I'm pregnant and has asked me to schedule an appointment with my OB/GYN. I scheduled it for next Tuesday to give AF a chance to show up and/or to determine if I'm pregnant. I know I could just go to the store and take a test but honestly I'm super scared to find out. HAHAHA I'm super weird I know but I'm so scared of seeing a BFN. Sorry for the long post but please wish us pink baby dust.


----------



## campn

Bee and Squirrel- Sounds like your ovaries are brewing some eggies! I'm so excited and can't wait to see the rest of your journey and that awesome pink line! I'm sure you both will get major success like Smille and Drum did with their medicated cycles! Also sending both of you some of my pink baby dust!!! 

Curly- I hope AF stays away but on here we love testing so go ahead and buy some tests you'll need them anyway right!? Baby dust!


----------



## trixiesmith

eeek camp! congrats! I got so excited once I saw the riddle. 

welcome new ladies! :wave:

well ladies, DH will be staying home with me until Monday, and if I don't get a + opk before he leaves (I likely won't), I'm booking a day off work to go be with him. I am silently willing my body to work faster lol.


----------



## peskipiksee

Curly - Erm . . . could you maybe just, you know, do the test for me? I'm going out of my mind because I'm still waiting another 7 DAYS before I can even bother testing. Please, pretty please, with so much pink baby dust that you can't see the cake with the cherry on top? No, no, nevermind. You need to test when you're ready. I'm just going a little . . . ugh, I hate waiting.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel - I really didn't notice fatigue with the trigger shot. I'm sure it's completely normal. I did rest a little more though after the procedure as it's recommended. How's the insems going? Is the kit easy to use?

Curly- if your a week late, the only way to know for sure is to test. I understand about being too afraid bc a bfn is a major let down. Fxd for you.

Welcome to all of the new ladies. This group of women are extraordinary and super supportive.


----------



## campn

Yep completely agree with Smille. Everyone on here is super sweet it's really a lucky thread, even the ones done with ttc don't want to leave!


----------



## beemeck

you girls are all so sweet to say such nice things about this thread! as we all know here, I started it after a particularly mean and unsupportive thread elsewhere to be a safe haven for everyone and I'm so glad it has lived up to that and more thanks to all of you wonderful women! :hugs::hugs:

pes - you fit in so well here lol! :haha: I'm not the biggest fan of testing early myself but I do always want others to! :haha:

curly - welcome! I might agree with pes on this one. it sounds really promising and although an BFN is scary, I'm kinda thinking you'll be seeing double.... :happydance:

trix - really, really keeping my fingers crossed for an early o! 

how is everyone??

just about to take another opk - better be negative lol. also, DH is annoying me again. the past few months around the fertile window haven't been good. TTC is taking it's toll on us. this cycle kinda sorta NEEDS to work! :coffee:


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry its taking a toll beemeck, I hope that you get your BFP soon!

AFM My cervix is being demented today, i couldn't find it earlier, then i found it SUPER high quite hard but i cant tell if it was closed because it was burying itself in to the left side of my vagina XD still quite wet on the CM front, took another OPK to ensure no more LH and no line again so I guess thats positive, i am taking 3 a day to make sure im definately not going to get another surge, I hope that i caught my egg and it sticks, but the wait is killing me!


----------



## beemeck

kitty - I'm no help with cervix checking - no matter how hard I've tried, I just have no idea what's happening in there :haha: But a little advice on the LH surge - some women can get really close to pos opks during the TWW and especially toward the end! If you caught your surge (or two :haha:) then I wouldn't bother with them anymore as they tend to stay rather dark during the TWW and seem stressful!

speaking of - GAH guys mine is SO close! I'm afraid that if I took one around 4 pm today it would be positive. debating on whether or not to call the dr office and let them know this? :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Bee keep us posted! IUI is tomorrow? Or today? I forget... Sorry my mind is bad.

And I got my crosshairs today plus a high outlook on the pregnancy monitor Thingie on fertility friend. Come on Christmas baby!!!

In other news we have been needing to do some work on our house. The foundation is bad and we need updates inside. Anyway I went to the bank and our loan officer approved our loan as Long as our house appraises for $102,000! I'm sure it will,if not before the improvements definitely after... Super excited and nervous. Going to do the work over summer vacation. We plan on doing as much as we can our selves like painting and installing vanity cabinets etc. I'm getting new appliances and a new kitchen!! I have a small kitchen so it won't be an arm and a leg either lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the advice!! I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to ring the doctors and just mention, better to be cautious than not!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee, I would call them if I were you!! They might get you to come in today.

Texas: yay for crosshairs! Fantastic! Your timing looks really good. Your pattern looks really interesting before o, like your body kept trying to o with all those spikes. Glad you finally got your rise!!

Smille: I did it once and then gave up :) I tried on Sunday and it was waaaaaaY harder than I thought to actually aim at my cervix. We've just regular dtd every other day.

My temp went up this morning. Not sure if it was ovulation day yesterday or just that last night was my first undisturbed sleep in months. My kids both slept all night till 8am (!!!) and I didn't wake up once. So it could have been that (though I doubt it would have made it that high). I took my progesterone pessary this morning and will have another this evening. So my temp will definitely be up tomorrow.


----------



## beemeck

texas - the IUI will be 2 days post trigger shot so right now I'm thinking Sunday. My scan is tomorrow to check on the follies. 

I did call the docs. Left a message on the nurse's line. I'm just not sure how all of this works. It seems that they attempt to give the trigger shot before the natural surge, so they can control the timing. But the way things are going now, I'd at least have a pos opk by tomorrow's scan so I'm not sure if that messes things up by surging before the shot can be given? ugh, I have no idea. waiting for the call back! I'd rather go in today and not mess around I guess.


----------



## BabyForIris

Bee maybe you should call and tell them? I don't know enough to know what happens if you surge today...but I'd personally tell them. Good luck!!

Kitty I'm the same as Bee. Cervix checking did not work out well for me either. I couldn't for my life figure of what the hell I was feeling. The one month I tracked it I actually had DH check it for me :blush:

AFM I took my last FRER today. I only had 3 so I spaced them every other day. It was very dark today. In fact ALMOST as dark as the control line. Now I've just got to wait and trust my body is doing what it needs to. Since I wasn't able to get any appointment before May 11th at my OB I made an appointment to go see my regular doctor on Monday. The receptionist at my OB is a menace. She's so incredibly rude and mean. Even though when I saw him in January he told me to just make an appointment to see him as soon as I got pregnant she flat out refused to on the phone when I called. Ugh!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Aw so glad you got to sleep all night! I wake up like a complete zombie if DS has a rough night, over a year ago he was doing that for a month non stop that was such an awful month. Why can't you kids appreciate sleep!? Sleep is awesome! 

Bee- I'm so over the moon and excited for you! I've been praying for you and Squirrel and the rest of the ladies everyday. Gotta turn this thread into a pregnancy thread and see your bumps! <3 so close now! 

Baby- Such awesome news about the test!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I hope you get a call back. I think you'll be ok if it wasn't positive. My RE made me test in the early am only which I never did b4. Something about a blood test to confirm :shrug:. I never got a positive though. How frustrating that you don't know what's going on. Hopefully you'll get it straightened out.

Squirrel- we thought about purchasing a kit to try on our own, but it just looked overwhelming. I'd say by your temps, you definitely O'd but I'd bd again tonight. The progesterone will make your temps stay up. Are they oral or suppositories? 

Texas- I'm so happy you got CH's!!!

Afm my dr appt went great. The baby's heartbeat was 150 and I could hear him/her kicking on the doppler. I get to schedule the anatomy scan next month!


----------



## beemeck

smille - that's so wonderful!!! I love hearing good baby news! :happydance:

my RE also told me to do the opks with fmu but I didn't because I always get my pos later in the day. they called back and said to come in tomorrow and bring my DH (ugh, I'm annoyed with him :haha:) in case I'm ready to go and that they will just do the insemination then if so. I'm bummed because that does obv mean what I was suspecting which is to forego the trigger shot. I was researching why they do the trigger because I was interested to know and it seemed that it makes it so things are timed perfectly. But I'm trying not to be bummed by it since we know DH has a good SA then they will be fine to hang around a bit. hoping the cervix really is the issue because then this should work without a doubt. now to find out what the follie situation is.....


----------



## campn

Bee- I don't really understand what all of this means but I'm thinking of you. Sorry DH is upsetting you, why do they do that!? Yesterday at my 16 week appointment my doctor showed up and right away turned to DH and said "Has she cussed at you yet!?" 

He was guessing it's a girl saying all the estrogen is making me extremely crabby and short fused. They should be lucky we don't eat them like a black widow spider would do. They get off so easy!


----------



## squirrel.

Smille; glad the app went well :hugs: fantastic strong heart beat!

Bee: they may still give you the trigger anyway right? I imagine that with the trigger they can control it better than just with your LH surge alone. Hopefully they'll give you the trigger tomorrow as well!

Campn: I can't believe he said that :haha: what a thing to say!! They have no idea how twisted around we get by all these crazy hornones coursing through us!


Well I am still super tired, angry and emotional and also got flushing today. What are these medicines doing to me??! I am so drained! Have been arguing all day with my husband, but we still need to dtd today... So I told him we are inseminating tonight :haha: he was hurt and said I didn't want to sleep with him so I retorted "would you like to sleep with me?!" I have been a monster today so I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to :haha:

The experiment continues; my lines are darker than before today. I find it all very odd! hCG supposedly has a half life of 24 hours, so they should be getting lighter each day. Maybe it takes a while for it to fully go into your system after the shot? :shrug:

https://s30.postimg.org/virmeyjq9/image.jpg


----------



## gina236

Bee I'm glad they called back. At least your doing IUI so being mad at DH, you don't need to dtd :haha: 

Smille so happy your appt went well! 

Squirrel definitely looks like you O'd! :D 

Iris, yay for stong lines! 

Texas, glad the Reno situation is going to work out. We are looking at getting a home equity loan to buy a new house so when we sell ours later this year we will be mortgage free! That's the idea at least. Hope it works out. Lol

AFM I had my HSG today. Everything looked good. My dh came with me, I'm soo glad he did. I was so nervous just about finding the hospital and finding where in it I had to go. But it was nice to have someone to talk to in the awkward waiting for the doctor to come back times. :haha: so now just need my 21 day blood test, my chromosome blood test, and my DHs SA. Then my doctor said we will sit down and talk about the next step.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- During my fertile window I tried to do my best to avoid any arguments just until I get what I want ;) after we were done I'd almost stick my tongue out and be like "gotcha sucka!" 

After I got my BFP I told DH we no longer need to have sex ever again :p that I got what I need. Of course it's all fun banter though :) 

Gina- Glad you got your HSG, I guess no blocked tubes right!? I never thought you'd have any since you've obviously gotten pregnant easily. I hope they find answers and I'm glad your DH went with you, I'm also like you I like him to be there with me since I'm the kind of person who will enter through "exit" doors :p also it's good to have someone there to discuss any worries you've with.


----------



## campn

Smille- Yay for healthy babes! I'm very glad everything is going okay for the current preggo ladies, I hope it continues like that for everyone here!


----------



## gina236

Ya she said everything was clear which I expected too. And said my uterus is shaped right and everything. Cant believe how small it is though! :haha:


----------



## beemeck

Gina - I could not get over how TINY it is !!! Glad I'm not the only lol 

So I wasn't going to opk again because it's not changing anything at this point but of course I did because this is the time of day I often catch my surge. So, so close to positive that if I wasn't a pro at this I would call it pos. Sigh. I wish I wasn't a control freak. I always hate when my carefully laid plans go awry. From reading online it looks like they will still have me trigger tomorrow but maybe do iui Saturday now instead of Sunday. I'm so bummed but trying to stay positive !


----------



## Smille24

Bee- you are correct, the trigger is mainly used for timing purposes. The drs like to be in control rather than our bodies. However, I still think you'll trigger tomorrow just to make sure an egg is forced out. Eek I'm super excited that you're so close to the tww.

Gina- I'm glad your tubes are clear. Hopefully they figure out soon what the issue is.

Campn- my dh felt neglected too after our bfp. He said "I guess you got what you needed from me". I felt bad, but I didn't feel like dtd at all. Now it's me begging and him being too tired...ugh.


----------



## TexasRider

Bee good luck at your follie check tomorrow! Hoping you get good results. Does it really matter if they move it up a day? I haven't gone through IUI so I am unsure.

Afm- I have quite a bit of creamy cm. I honestly don't think I have ever had quite this much. So maybe it's a good sign? Idk but it means I most likely Od anyway and that's good enough for me. Due date if I conceived would be December 24 haha but the doctor said I can pick a date a week early for my c-section since I'm doing a repeat. So at least I won't have a Christmas eve baby


----------



## peskipiksee

Okay, I'm seriously hoping that my sore back and mild nausea is a good sign. Or else I've caught a stomach bug and I need a new mattress. 

I really hate this waiting.


----------



## campn

peskipiksee said:


> Okay, I'm seriously hoping that my sore back and mild nausea is a good sign. Or else I've caught a stomach bug and I need a new mattress.
> 
> I really hate this waiting.

Hehehe this made me laugh! I hope your back pain goes away I hate it, it's one of the most annoying things. Baby dust your way :)

Bee- I bee stalking this thread tomorrow for you habibi!


----------



## Curlyhairmama

So I started having mild cramping and having spotting/light bleeding this evening so I'm out for getting a BFP this month. I was really hoping that AF didn't show her face because all of the symptoms that I was experiencing was nothing like my typical ones. Oh well, I guess my PMS symptoms are changing now that I'm in my 30's. Plus making the baby is always fun so yay for more sex, lol. I'm going to cancel my appointment with my OB/GYN that I made for next Tuesday. I recently bought some ovulation tests so I'll be putting those to use this month. This will be the second month for us TTC.


----------



## blablamana

Sorry Curly! Good luck for the second month :) 
Bee: Good luck today to you sweetie. 
Gina: I'm glad everything is in order in there! 
Squirrel: Maybe it takes a bit longer for the hcg to drop in your case? Anyway, if it is still this dark in another week you know whats up right? :D 

Campn: SO and I have dtd like once 2 weeks ago (I think). He never needs it, he says. I mean, he wants it but if I don't want it he really isn't bothered at all. He would be totally fine if we wouldn't do anything until after the baby is born. I think, he doesn't always speak his mind. But he doesn't seem bothered :haha: 

Afm: Terrified for today's ultrasound because I had a horrible dream this morning. I was somewhere and I looked at a sheet that said: Miscarriage 7:31. 
So I woke up horrified, looked at the clock and it was 7:17. So I waited until after that time and went to the bathroom.. No blood. But it could still mean something happened and WHY do I dream such horrible things :grr: :sad2:
My ultrasound is at 2 PM so... pfff. Waiting game.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I am sorry for the horrible dreams.Wishing you the best of luck on your scan hun, and a very active LO. Ask for a picture of the LOs head, if your gender curious now is a good time to try the skull theory.

Smille I am so happy your appointment went well, awesome HB! Just a few more weeks until you can find out the gender

Gina really good to hear your HSG went good. FX about the following tests. Wishing you loads of dust hun.

Bee eek! I hope today goes well and best of luck on the IUI tomorrow. This is your month hun.

Pes the TWW can drag, FX for you.

Curly wishing you the best of luck on your new cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

Curly: Sorry AF got you. It gets easier :hugs: I always find that first cycle TTC the hardest when AF arrives. Fingers crossed for next cycle for you!

Bla: Hope your scan went well! Pregnancy can make your dreams so so vidid, which is amazing in some ways, but not when you have those super vivid nightmares. Looking forward to seeing your update!

Bee: Looking forward to your update too! I hope your appointment goes well. Annoying that your OPK was nearly positive yesterday, but I've read that the trigger shot supersedes your natural LH surge and helps mature those eggs anyway, even if you are surging at the time you get it! I hope you get some amazing news and you've got lots (but not too many :) ) follicles ready to go!!

Campn: You are too funny :haha: and you're a better woman than I. I wouldn't be able to fake being happy with my husband with the mood I was in yesterday!!


So officially in the TWW now. Temp went up again, but that's most likely due to the progesterone I started taking yesterday. I do believe I ovulated, but my temp doesn't normally jump that high at first. It usually rises a little, then stalls, then rises again like 5/6 days later, so this is new. Was in too bad a mood for sex yesterday, but managed to inseminate :haha: so our timing is looking pretty amazing! Hopefully it'll all pay off and I'll be staring at a real BFP in two weeks time! Going to test on the 18th, 14 days after the trigger on what will be 12dpo. If I test the trigger out earlier than that, then I may test earlier.... but I don't want to risk catching the trigger and getting my hopes up... but if you test till the line disappears for a few days then there's no way it can just reappear again unless it's the real deal can it?? My tests are finally a tiny bit lighter today, so hCG is on its way out.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel congratulations! Too excited to see those test and another Clomid BFP! I don't think your timing could've been better lol. Praying this is it for you!


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Congrats on being in the TWW, I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! 
Drum: Thank you, how are you? We didn't get to analyse the skull (she measured it tho, measured bang on twelve weeks +2)

So, the scan went great, the lady was very informative, explaining every little detail, exactly were the baby was positioned. My placenta is at the back (posterior right? I thought anterior but that's WRONG), so she said I will be feeling movements very soon. Baby measured 12+2 on CRL and skull measurement. 
The baby was moving soooo much, it did complete loops and turns and kicked up a storm with its AMAZINGLY long legs (they were really long haha). Also banged its little arms around. 
She also did a potty shot and she said, well it's hard to tell at this stage but if the nub points up it's usually a boy, if it points a little downwards it's usually a girl. BABY WAS RIGHT IN BETWEEN :haha: Little kicker haha. But she guessed boy, so we'll see in couple of weeks haha
Heartbeat was a nice 163 bpm as well. Stomach already filled with fluid and the bladder was also filling up nicely :) 

We had opted out for NT scanning at the ten week scan because it costs 300 bucks here and well, I'm 23 so we should be good. But even then we could hardly see any fluid there and now again there wasn't really any buildup or anything. Compared to ultrasound pictures I've seen on the internet, I think we're good :haha:


Beeeeeee: waiting for your update! :D


----------



## beemeck

ahh I'll get my proper update soon but things went well this morning - hooray!!!!

I updated a full post in my journal but basically - 

pos opk this AM with FMU, ultrasound showed just one lovely, mature follie on the right that had broken open, doc said everything looks great and left the trigger up to us. said we don't need it now (also said my natural LH surge was a great thing and better than the trigger :happydance:) but that it might give an extra boost so we triggered this AM. IUI is tomorrow at 9! We can and should BD today since um - DHs count came back at 213 mil !!!!! ewwwwww lol


----------



## blablamana

beemeck said:


> ahh I'll get my proper update soon but things went well this morning - hooray!!!!
> 
> I updated a full post in my journal but basically -
> 
> pos opk this AM with FMU, ultrasound showed just one lovely, mature follie on the right that had broken open, doc said everything looks great and left the trigger up to us. said we don't need it now (also said my natural LH surge was a great thing and better than the trigger :happydance:) but that it might give an extra boost so we triggered this AM. IUI is tomorrow at 9! We can and should BD today since um - DHs count came back at 213 mil !!!!! ewwwwww lol


Yay Bee, amazing news! :happydance:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- that is amazing news :happydance:!!!! I really feel like this is it for you.

Squirrel- if you test out the trigger and the line disappears, then it is out of your system. Any lines after that are definitely bfps. 14 days past trigger is definitely safe. I am supet excited for you, your timing is amazing and you did everything you possibly could. Eek!

Curly- sorry about af :hugs:. I really think opks will help you this next cycle so you can time things perfectly.

Bla- I'm glad the scan went well. I had my 1st dream last night about our baby where I could make out the sex. It was a girl. She slept through the night as soon as we brought her home....haha that's funny! 

Last night my dd was laying in bed with us and said "mommy, your belly is growing. How big is my brother or sister?" I said "the size of a peach". She layed her head down on my belly and I asked her what she was doing. She replied "I'm trying to hear the heartbeat". I told her you need a special device, but in a few weeks we'll feel kicks. She kissed my belly and said she can't wait to meet them. I almost bawled. I didn't want such a large age gap, but I believe God knew what He was doing.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Yay!!! That's amazing news! What a fantastic sperm count! Is he boasting about it yet :haha: ? My husband was pretty pleased with his 180million and wouldn't shut up about it. Have you tested with a pregnancy test yet to see it go positive? :blush: It's so fun! I have my fingers so crossed for you that your IUI does the trick tomorrow. Cycle buddies; we're only 2 days apart :hugs: 

Smille: Your daughter sounds so sweet! She sounds like she's going to be an amazing big sister.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Oh I'm so so excited I literally can't wait for testing day! I hope those two weeks fly by and we see your gorgeous positively positive test!!! 

Bee- Woohoo go and get preggers girl! And you and your DH should dtd a lot since he's got nothing to worry about with count! I hi fived DH testicals when we found out it's a girl like see!? They're capable of making both x and y sperms! :p 

Bla- That dream is terrifying and I take my dreams very seriously, but I'm glad baby is okay! Right before my gender scan I dreamt I was talking to my sister telling her it was a girl and she said I knew it, but I didn't wanna think much of the dream in case it's a boy.


Smille- How sweet!? I believe timing is really everything! And now she'll be your little helper and when your kids grow up the little one will always have someone to have their back. DS has been kissing my belly and saying "I love you baby" and he guessed baby girl all along. On the funny side he's been screaming out loud "oh your belly is so big!" "Are you gonna push the baby out!?" cause I was tying to tell him how babies come out but there wasn't much success there :p


----------



## beemeck

okay phew - what a day! 

blab - SO glad your scan went well! I'm sorry that you had that nightmare and even sorrier that you have been so terrified this whole pregnancy. it makes me think of how I'm going to be and I wish that we could all just enjoy it but sadly that's not the case. I hope that you will start to find some peace and relaxation soon - second tri, girl!! 

smille - SO cute about your DD. seriously adorable. <3 and thank your support with my annoyingness yesterday - you are the best!! 

squirrel - I posted in your journal but seriously - I'm so excited!!! and I'm like you. when I'm mad at DH I just cannot even muster it up. I want nothing to do with getting him off when he annoys me lol. DH has not been at all boasting about SA, thank god. in fact, he's worried because his morphology came back low. But the doc says he doesn't even know why they test for that because it doesn't mean anything. I thought that was really strange but I looked it up and sure enough it said it doesn't affect fertility. odd, I know? but luckily that's kept him grounded :haha:

camp! I might high five DH's testicles too but maybe a little harder than I might mean to...... :haha: oops, sorry, DH. I'll wait until Sunday though :winkwink:

of course the masochist in me is mad at myself for feeling so positive right now. the doc was so optimistic but did say that they give everyone a 10% statistic. even the way he said it was like a disclaimer. I felt like he almost winked being like, I just have to say that to you. He kept saying how everything look great, great, great. He couldn't say 'great' enough times. although he did say that if this cycle doesn't work that he wants to do a saline ultrasound and made the nurse write that in my file for when my doc gets back. that makes me feel optimistic too because originally my doc said 3 cycles and then hysteroscopy. so a plan is already in place if needed! yayyyyy


----------



## Hiker1

That's great great great bee! Good luck tomorro!!

Ps. Sounds like you saw the man doctor at our place. I just adore him. I love how reassuring he can be while also trying to not give you any BS or false hope or make things too vague or confusing. I've had no issues at all with him and I feel like he moves fast too.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- you weren't annoying at all. You don't have to thank me. You have been nothing but supportive to me and now it's my turn. It sounds like the doc is feeling really confident. I went into ours feeling confident then the nurse wrecked my world. Your case is totally different. Those numbers are super amazing. Was the 213 mil prewash or post?


----------



## beemeck

it was him, hiker! I like him a lot more than dr. homa. My DH asked if we could switch lol. oh well, seems like he is always around! how was your sono???

smille - :hugs: I'm not sure what the 213 was. it was his SA number so I'm not sure if they wash those. my guess is that they prob don't and it was pre-wash??


----------



## Smille24

That's a super great number, so if they do wash it,which I'm assuming they will to eliminate the fluid, it'll still be super. They probably didn't do a trial run bc all of his numbers look awesome so there's no need to. They did it with my dh bc of his situation and if his numbers were too poor we couldn't do the procedure. Omg I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

sounding like its really positive for you Bee! good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## trixiesmith

I've re-read everything twice, and I'm sorry in advance if I miss anyone. I haven't properly updated in a while so I figure I better stop reading and running lol. 

tex - yay for CH! I love seeing them appear, even when it's not on my chart lol. keeping my fx for you and sending positive vibes your way. 

bee - yay!! I'm super excited for you! Everything seems like it's going in your favour. I'm feeling very, very optimistic about your upcoming tww.

squirrel - officially in the tww. I'm so very excited for you too! 

curly - so sorry about af. keeping my fx for you for next cycle.

bla - glad your scan went well. I think I'm rooting team blue for you. 

smille - your daughter sounds so, so absolutely adorable. Also seems like she's well on her way to being an amazing big sister. 

camp - apologies if I'm forgetting, but you had a name picked out already, right? 

afm: bd commences today. should have been yesterday morning, but due to the time in the morning that DH woke me up, I was nowhere near being in the mood lol. I've noticed my temps seem more stable this month, and today I have more cm than I'm used to (chalking that up to my swig of robitussin each morning and being more active). 

On another note, DH keeps making all these plans for the next week and I have to keep reminding him, "honey, you're leaving on Monday for almost 2wks." Then today he like finally gets it and realizes all plans to fix our house and gardening and yard work will be on hold until May or end of the month, and now he's debating backing out of house sitting to stay with me and do everything we need to do, bd included lol. men :shrug::haha:


----------



## Hiker1

Bee, we're going to have to talk more offline but I agree I prefer him hands down. Not that the other doc doesn't know what she's doing, but I have several reasons. Ask tomorrow if you can switch. They both cover for each other when one is not there, ie if one is doing ivfs at the hospital, the other must still see patients, so you'll still probably work with both. PS I got the 10% chance quote too, and asked if that was specific to our situation, and he said no, anyone coming in, that is what he tells them is a realistic expectation for an iui based on his experience. And 30% for ivf, which I am a little discouraged by...

As for SA numbers, tomorrow during your iui, when they bring in the "goods" they will show you a paper with your hubbys post- wash numbers right on there, which you will have to sign. So you can see what they are tomorrow. 

Good luck tomorrow! You've got a great shot! Glad you didn't overstim either so you can go in there without feeling that "God I hope I don't get quadruplets" anxiety. So exciting!!

Sonohyst was pretty terrible due to having to pee so bad and I drank too much which made it hard for them to do it. I gave a more detailed update on that other thread. Still on birth control until Monday, then if all looks good on next Fridays US and bloodwork, I will start my IVF meds!!


----------



## kittykat7210

guys, I hate to lower the tone... but my breasts are tingling XD


----------



## TexasRider

So much for my temp keeping on rising... I thought it was 97.99 this morning but I guess I looked at it wrong cause I came home and checked my reading on the thermometer recall and it was 97.49..... Hope it's up tomorrow or it may look like an anovulatory cycle. I did have restless sleep last night so could that make my temp lower???


----------



## TexasRider

Not a lot I can do about it though so I'm gonna try not to worry. Sorry for the double post I hit quote instead of edit and now I can't delete this on my phone lol


----------



## Conundrum

TeX Im praying for you hun and hope the sleep was the situation.

Smille that is so stinkng cute. I'm so happy your DD is already smitten. 

Bee yoga pose, prayers and dust your way hun. Everything crossed and we'll be cheering you the entire time.

Bla I am so happy your scan went so well. I am good, dragging a bit this week but nothing to complain about. We're back with our regular OB and our next scan is May 4th for gender and blood tests. Hubby is super excited, since we'll find out on May the 4th be with you day. Lol my poor Star Wars nerd lol

Hiker FX everything is excellent and the IVF leads to a very sticky bean. Good luck hun

Trix I hope hubby decides to stay and everything you need done gets done. Including some amazingly scheduled bd. FX for you girl


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I still think you O'd. You have 3 consecutive days of rising temps. Disturbed sleep can definitely play a part.


----------



## campn

Trix- Yeah we are very set on Juliette since before having DS! Do you have names too!?

Tex- I agree with the other ladies, looks like you ovulated. 

Drum- Such a beautiful picture of you mama :)


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry ladies. I just let panic get the better of me. I'm going to try and not stress about it. It won't do me any good anyway haha

But I do think I probably ovulated just need to relax...


----------



## Conundrum

Campn thank you hun, if I have not said it before I love the name. Hope you are doing well.

TeX we've all dealt with a crazy cycle no need to apologize. Really hope the difference in this cycle leads to your BFP.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Texas, the cycle I got my BFP my ovulation was day 38. I thought it would never happen! You've done all you can so try and relax. Xx

Campn, your baby girls name is very pretty. I have no idea what to call my baby girl! 

Drum, your pregnancy seems to be flying by! Gender in 4 weeks already. 

Squirell and Bee, I am hoping and praying and sending baby dust that this month is the month for both of you. Xx


----------



## beemeck

Big temp jump this morning ugh I'm devastated. I o'Ed yesterday. Hoping the egg is still alive and hanging out ....


----------



## Conundrum

Bee :hugs: Could it be the trigger causing the rise? I am sorry if that is a silly question temping throws me. Praying for you

Teeny I know! Congratulations by the way momma just a couple more months. GL on your name search. Do you have any favorites so far?


----------



## beemeck

Thanks so much drum. I don't think so but maybe ? I looked through a bunch of ff charts and didn't see a temp jump after the trigger. Plus I was doubled over in right sided pain most of the day yesterday and don't feel a thing today. The egg is def released so I'm really hoping it's still hanging out in the tubes !!! 

How are you feeling ??? How's the new house !? I'm so excited for all the great things happening for you - you deserve it <3


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I'm sure it is, you're still well in the 24 hour zone and the IUI puts them perfectly in place. I am still so excited for you lol even Hubby's been asking how you are. Just think in four more months we could all be eagerly awaiting your gender scan! We are doing really well, DH will have to spend half of DDs birthday at work so today he's giving her a swing set. If he can put it together :haha: No more problems so I am starting to relax.


----------



## campn

Bee- Even if you did you still got 12-24 hours and like Drum said the IUI cuts the journey for them dramatically! They won't have to try to swim left and right in thick cervical mucus to try to find the right ovary they'll be right at the door!

Fx this is your cycle!!!

Teeny- So happy to see you! How are you feeling!? Naming someone is so hard it's like this stressful job like am I going to ruin their lives with that name!? Hehe! 

Tex- Like Teeny said the cycle of my BFP I ovulated CD25!!! That was the latest I've ever ovulated but it worked!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, how stressful. The egg will still be there waiting. As Campn said, it means that the spermies won't have to travel so far. I am sure you are disappointed that it hadn't timed as you'd hoped but there is hope. We are all here praying for you. 

Campn, I'm feeling good! On the last 10 week countdown which feels really close. I'm still not sure that I can believe I am actually having a baby soon! DD can't wait. She is so excited. She is going to be the best big sister ever! Xx


----------



## campn

Teeny Weeny said:


> Bee, how stressful. The egg will still be there waiting. As Campn said, it means that the spermies won't have to travel so far. I am sure you are disappointed that it hadn't timed as you'd hoped but there is hope. We are all here praying for you.
> 
> Campn, I'm feeling good! On the last 10 week countdown which feels really close. I'm still not sure that I can believe I am actually having a baby soon! DD can't wait. She is so excited. She is going to be the best big sister ever! Xx

Omg I can't believe you're 30 weeks already! You're in the home stretch like I used to call it! Are you washing all the baby stuff and packing a hospital bag soonish!? I'm so so excited for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- Hoping that your egg is still hanging out and the IUI works wonders for you. 

Teeny- wow almost done! And I just realized you're due the day before my birthday! Maybe you will have the baby on June 19th instead and have a Father's Day baby! I was actually born in Father's Day as well. 33 years ago. Wow I'm old.

I really do hope that this is it for me and I get a BFP but if not I will keep trying. Guess my panic was unfounded yesterday cause my temp is higher today than it has been all cycle. I will just sit back and chill out... Or try to haha


----------



## Hiker1

Been don't worry! I am sure the egg is still hanging out. I think I've read that the egg stays in there the last day before and including the rise? Plus didn't you bd yesterday? I'm curious to hear what the doc says today about it and how the iui went! 

Ps- He told me at my first appointment to stop temping- it was hard to do since I felt it gives a lot of info abut our bodies- but part of what I think when you start going to a RE is giving up control and following what the docs tell us. Before getting help it is all on us to figure out timing, etc, but now its the doc's job. You may feel more relaxed taking temping out of the equation. Just a thought.


----------



## Trr

Bee- I really believe that I conceived the day I ovulated. I jumped hubby because I knew it was time so I really feel like you have a great chance. All my parts are crossed for you and I can't wait for an update.


----------



## beemeck

you girls all made me feel better!!!! I don't know what I would do on this journey without you all. I read some threads too where women had success when IUI was performed on day of temp jump. so I'm just feeling so-so now which is probably better because you all know I hate having my hopes up :haha:

the iui itself was .....interesting. I posted about it in my journal but basically they really struggled to get the cath through (and had to switch catheters too) so I really think we've found the culprit! thinking IUI might be our answer but based on today, I hope I never have to do that again. :nope:

so begins the wait :coffee:

drum and teeny - love hearing that things are going well for both of you. teeny - so glad you are feeling well and in that home stretch! can't wait to her about your new little girl :) 

camp! Juliette that's right! so, so lovely. she is gonna be so gorg. I had my two team pink pins with me today! :haha:

trr - hi! how are you doing!! thank you for the encouragement!

hiker - I really need to send you and emily an email so we can get together. today's visit was so interesting! actually DH said he wanted to ask about me o'ing yesterday based on my temp spike and I told him no! that they don't like us temping now :haha: lol so I know I shouldn't be but the thought of stopping it and not having that much insight to my cycle honestly makes me feel stressed so sadly I will continue to do it - at least for this first IUI cycle. so far, it seems that nothing much has really changed except a little more stable temps pre-o which is good! 

I've also been wondering if egg quality could have been a small issue for me. being on fertility drugs only yielding me ONE follie so maybe they weren't getting mature enough before??


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm gonna get to your journal in a sec (DS is being testing like always!) but I wanted to quickly ask you the whole catheter thing, was that because of your cervix!? Like the scarring your doctor thought you might have?


----------



## beemeck

They have no idea because they can't see anything but that is the thought, yes! I feel relieved that finally a "problem" has been found so we can now try to solve it !


----------



## Smille24

Bee- your timing is perfect. I know it's hard, but don't stress. Try to relax today and tomorrow. 

Campn- I love the name, so beautiful! 

Drum- I get to schedule my gender scan in less than 4 wks so you may find out b4 me. I'm so jealous. It seems like such a long wait.

Choosing a name is difficult. Luckily I've had over 2 yrs to obsess and have decided on a name for each sex.


----------



## Conundrum

Bee, I am so glad they've found it! Really cannot wait!

Smille my Ob is fantastic and a family friend of DHs family. As soon as DH actually convinced me to find out he put off my 15 weeks bloods until 16 weeks so we could do everything at once. Have you considered a private scan somewhere else? It is only costing us $35 for a thirty minute scan. They range a lot but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad all went well bee. Now just visualise them spermies meeting up with the egg. Let the TWW commence! Xx

Texas, I hope she doesn't come then. We have 4 family birthdays on the 19th, my little sister and nephew included. Plus it's Father's Day this year so she would have to share her day! All my babies have been late so I'm guessing she will be too. 

Campn, I've been meaning for DH to go in the loft and get down all the baby stuff. When it comes to the day ( his day off and all kids at school) we decide feeding our bellies is more fun and go out for breakfast! Lol it's happened quite a few weeks like that. 
Not packed a single thing and probably won't until nearer 39 weeks. I like living on the edge! ;-) xx


----------



## squirrel.

I will catch up properly later (it's our 5 year wedding anniversary today and we are away from the kids for the night, currently out to dinner - sneakily on my phone while nick is in the loo), but just wanted to say Bee, been thinking about you today, glad it went well and also I'm glad that you seem to be closer to finding the "culprit" as you put it. Hopefully this is all it takes for those sperm to make it through!


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel - so amazingly sweet of you to sneak me in an encouraging message <3 and as if we couldn't have any more in common, it's our anniversary on Monday ! We are having a stupid random snowy day today so I don't feel like going out tonight so we will just go out on Monday itself . Enjoy your day and night out with dh kid free !!! Happy anniversary ! Hope your egg is searching for a comfy spot to make its home <3


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I'm content with waiting a few more weeks, but I'm getting impatient lol. I just want to start buying items already. 

Squirrel- happy anniversary!

Bee- I am seriously sick of this weather. I feel like we will never get to start the landscaping we have planned. We get a tease of one nice day and then bam! it snows.


----------



## blablamana

Bee & Squirrel: Lots of babydust and fingers crossed for you! :D 
Texas:: you too hun
Smille & Drum: We are also finding out, or at least going to try to, at 15/16 weeks. So 3-4 weeks to go! So excited. We'll take a package-deal there, 145 euros for one 2d Scan with 6 pictures and dvd, one 3d/4d scan with 6 pictures and dvd. We can plan those whenever we want, so 2d will be gender scan.. 3d we are not sure yet. Probably end of second trimester. 


Afm: We spent yesterday in a big baby-store (it's called 'Baby-Dump'. Horrible name :haha: ) and we decided on a nursery set, a stroller (didn't buy those yet, of course), SO bought baby a tiny sweater that said "I love my mom" and I tried on some new bras. I went from a full B/small C to a *FULL D!!* I knew they had grown but holy hell. I have a small frame and I hope I don't end up with an E cup haha. 

O and names are so hard! Yesterday we went to celebrate Friday's scan at a restaurant and we finally decided on a Boy's name. We already had a girl's name so thank god for that. It's so hard!


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: great that your temps seem more stable. I think it's always a really good sign that our bodies are doing what they're supposed to and it makes taking the guesswork out of TTC so much easier. I hope your husband does decide to stay home to take the pressure off!

Hiker: Good luck with starting your IVF meds. I hope you don't have too many unpleasant side effects while on them. Do you have a short or a long protocol?

Texas: it is so hard when your temp jumps around like that :hugs: but as long as your temp stays above cover line, then you're still doing well and your body is still malign progesterone. There are all sorts of crazy charts on FF that end in pregnancy!!

Campn: Juliette is a beautiful name!!

Bee: :) I had to come and check in on you! We're in this together! I have a really good feeling for us this cycle, but if only one of us can get there, I really hope it's you! It sounds like you have such a good shot. As the other ladies said, with the IUI his sperm would have been placed only like a 10 minute swim from where your egg would have been (and you were still way in the time limit for it surviving). Your chances are so so good!! If the issue has been egg quality then the femara would have sorted that out but it also really sounds like your cervix was damaged during your ectopic and that this has bypassed that barrier! I cannot wait to see your BFP in a few weeks! Have you been testing out the trigger yet :haha: ?

Blabla: pregnancy does the craziest things to your breasts!! Personally I don't like how big mine get during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I'm a small B usually and am slim with broad shoulders. When I'm pregnant and breastfeeding and they get so huge, they make me look really big on top because my shoulders are so wide. It's just not the me I'm used to seeing in the mirror! What's the boys name that you decided on? :)



So 4dpo. Temp has been doing weird wiggles that I wouldn't expect it to do with my being on progesterone, but at least it's rising. We had a lovely time away last night down by the coast and it was my first night away from Isla. I missed the kids a little bit, but it was so nice to just have a night for us! We so rarely get that! Itching for 12dpo to roll by. I'm getting so nervous that this cycle won't have worked :(


----------



## TexasRider

Yes squirell im not gonna lie I don't like seeing my temp bounce around so much in the post O time since it seems to be more stable during the pre O stage. But it's still above cover so I'm not sweating too much. I am guilty of prowling FF to look at preggers charts and they mostly look like crazy zig zags. Nothing like mine and I refuse to pay for the expensive version lol

I hope this cycle is yalls cycle bee and squirell! It would be so awesome to see yalls BFP! Fingers crossed I can join Yall but we will see. Only about a week to go till I will know.


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: We decided on Thomas Christopher Gijsbert. Gijsbert is not a name we would normally go for. And I don't think it sounds nice at all. But SO's dad suddenly passed away when SO was 14 years old and I suggested that we name our first son after him. :) I like English names, SO likes Dutch names haha. So we decided that it would be the third name for the baby and not the first name. Thomas is a name we both love. 
For a girl we are thinking Sophie Harper Rose. SO is adamant about giving the baby three names as he has three names as well. I only have one, so I don't really care :haha: 

I'm happy the night at the coast was so lovely. I think you both kind of needed that time together, a little alone time!

Texas: I think your temps look good!


----------



## Mum2beluv

Hope you all don't mind me joining in! I'm only 7dpo but been having AF cramps that started 5dpo, cramping and burning feel like sensation, I'm hoping to have my bfp next Sunday. Fingers crossed! Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome!! 

Having af type cramps now, my cervix is medium, hard and shut tight, I have ewcm randomly through, I'm between 4 and 7 dpo (according to opks), all tests are negative so far, my boobs are slightly tender, and I keep feeling heavy/pulling feeling in my tummy, again could be period related! I have also had really bad heartburn today which I have never ever gotten! I had a nose bleed this morning, only a small one, but I woke up with it, it stopped then an hour later started again!


----------



## Smille24

Bla- my boobs are already bigger too. I'm already a D and I dread having to buy bigger cup sizes. My last pregnancy I went up to a DDD :-(. My boobs are still super sore too which I thought would go away after I stopped the progesterone, but nope.


----------



## TexasRider

Well my boobs are starting to get sore today... That's not normal for me. I usually only get sore boobs like right before O and only for a day or two...


----------



## BabyForIris

I'll jump in on the boob talk. I bought new bras today. Im terrified how big they are going to get cause this is madness. 

I knew they would get big but I don't think I appreciated just how huge they are going to be. Maybe it means I'm gonna be a milk making machine! :haha:


----------



## BabyForIris

P.S good luck Texas!!! I'm hoping that's a fantastic sign for this cycle for you!!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I hope it's a good sign. Fxd hun!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Camp, I just wanted to say congratulations on :pink: That's such lovely news!


----------



## MissRoseMama

Just hopping on this thread hoping it will be lucky for me too! AF is due on the 20th...this after my second round of Clomid, a trigger shot, and using pre-seed. FX for better news this month!! 

I never look at my boobs as a sign because even when I was pregnant with my daughter they never got too sore. 6DPO now and have creamy discharge, some cramps and blood when I blow my nose (always a good sign for me!) so hoping for the best!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MissRoseMama said:


> Just hopping on this thread hoping it will be lucky for me too! AF is due on the 20th...this after my second round of Clomid, a trigger shot, and using pre-seed. FX for better news this month!!
> 
> I never look at my boobs as a sign because even when I was pregnant with my daughter they never got too sore. 6DPO now and have creamy discharge, some cramps and blood when I blow my nose (always a good sign for me!) so hoping for the best!!

Welcome, and Good luck! Xx


----------



## MissRoseMama

Teeny Weeny said:


> MissRoseMama said:
> 
> 
> Just hopping on this thread hoping it will be lucky for me too! AF is due on the 20th...this after my second round of Clomid, a trigger shot, and using pre-seed. FX for better news this month!!
> 
> I never look at my boobs as a sign because even when I was pregnant with my daughter they never got too sore. 6DPO now and have creamy discharge, some cramps and blood when I blow my nose (always a good sign for me!) so hoping for the best!!
> 
> Welcome, and Good luck! XxClick to expand...

Thank you!! :finger::wohoo::flower:


----------



## trixiesmith

well ladies, I'm already out for this month. DH leaves today (probably be gone before I go home for lunch) for the next 12 days and we didn't bd once. TMI - the closest we got to it was when he woke me up at 5am last week and he got off before we could even really do anything. *sigh* My original plan was, if we were bd'ing leading up to today, to go be with him for a day or two, but since we haven't bd once, I don't feel like taking time off work because I truly don't think we'd bd if we haven't already.

I am so frustrated and annoyed, and kind of hurt if I'm honest with myself. He says he wants a baby, gets disappointed when it doesn't happen, but does nothing else to try help get us there, even if I initiate or take charge. I'm at a major loss of what to do or where to go from here. :shrug:


----------



## squirrel.

Trixie: I'm so sorry :hugs: it must be so hard with him being away just as your coming into your fertile window and time not allowing you to bd before he left. I can only imagine how unsexy 5am feels!! So I totally get why you guys didn't manage to bd at that time. Have you spoken to him about maybe being a bit more committed to bding at the right times if he wants this baby to happen? I would be hurt too if I were you.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:


----------



## Mum2beluv

My right bb been aching mad this morning hope it is a sign, it stop now but still sore when i touch it &#55357;&#56863; And still getting mild cramps like af but on and off.


----------



## campn

Trix- I'm so sorry and so frustrated for you too, like I'd blame him for wasting this cycle but I promise you all men are like this, none of them will take charge to conceive a baby, even Bee talked about this last week about how DH wants many kids but doesn't act like it. I would say that missing one baby making session won't matter THAT much so I'd still go with your original plan to visit him, don't even tell him you're going just to BD, make it a romantic "get away" and get some sexy BDing ;)


----------



## Smille24

Trix- I went through the same thing with my dh. He said he wanted a baby so badly, but when it was go time, he'd b!+ch and moan that he wasn't in the mood. Towards the end he would tell me "what's the point, I can't get you pregnant". It took all I had to to slap him around. It would be so much easier if we didn't have to rely on someone to help us conceive, but unfortunately that isn't how it works. My heart goes out to you bc I totally get what you're going through. I agree with campn, go visit if you can.


----------



## TexasRider

That sucks trixie- hoping everything works out for a getaway near O time and it all comes together...

Bee and squirell- how are you ladies doing? I hope your TWW is flying by and you get your BFP at the end. 

Afm- my temp sucks this morning. I know it's still above cover blah blah blah but im just not feeling it this cycle. Like we couldn't possibly have gotten lucky what with the late O and the lower than normal temps both pre and post O. Idk just ready for AF to show so we can start again. Hubs and I haven't bd since I got my temp shift. We always do really good before it spikes but after that umm not so much lol. either daughter doesn't cooperate and goes to bed late or something else comes up or we just plain don't feel like it. At this rate we will never give her a sibling... Sigh sorry im feeling a bit blue this morning


----------



## Smille24

:hugs: texas!


----------



## campn

Tex- Have you thought about clomid or just even soy? I know many of us on here were ovulating but our eggs didn't have the best quality and that delayed things for many. Clomid worked for Drum and Smile and soy worked for me. 

Don't worry about the gap, things happen when the timing is just right! I've a 2 year gap with my older sister and we always fought together, I fought much less with the sister with the 3 year gap! 

Smille- Congrats on the orange! :) when do you find out the gender? 

Bee and Squirrel- Thinking of you and your two (or even more) fertilized eggs traveling down your thick uterus just waiting to implant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I go back the 5th and get my anatomy scan order. I'll schedule an appt and hopefully get in a few days after. I am really hoping my dd can attend bc she is super excited, but my ob told me they are pretty strict :-(. If not, my dh and I will have to come up with some cute way to announce. I honestly feel like it's a girl. I keep having dreams about her and it seems so real. 

Texas- I definitely didn't want a 7 yr age gap. I'm honestly still really devastated about it, but it didnt happen when I wanted it to for a reason I suppose. Like campn said, it will happen when the time is right. I know you're feeling hopeless, but I promise you there's hope. Maybe discuss options with your dr.


----------



## TexasRider

I did 1 cycle of Clomid and t was a disaster. Idk if the bleeding I had when I started my clomid was my "period" or if it was break through estrogen bleeding. Either way the clomid didn't make me ovulate and I went on to have a 53 day long cycle that I had to take Provera to start. I'm going to keep trying until it's been a year and then call my OB and see what he suggests and go from there... Just feel kinda down at the moment. I may try soy but I'm hesitant to try something that will mess me up again


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry Texas, it's so unfair sometimes! If you really feel like you are not ovulating properly, I would really go to the doctor. You tried Clomid for one cycle, maybe now it would work better. Maybe not, I have zero knowledge of medication like that. 


Afm: Just a normal checkup this morning at the midwife. We listened to the heart with the doppler and I immediately thought I heard it but she was like: "I can't catch the heartbeat" and MY heart stopped. Then immediately she was like: "O wait there it is AGAIN". 
So I just blatantly told her: "you almost gave me a heart attack". She was like: "WHY." So I told her that she sounded like she couldn't find a heartbeat at all. And she explained that she found the heartbeat multiple times already but the baby was apparently moving about a lot so she lost it every couple of seconds. The heartbeat was fine, thank god. 
She also said that my fundus was already very palpable and she said it was only a little bit below my belly button? I thought it was supposed to be like JUST above your pubic bone at 12 weeks? No wonder I already have a bumpy. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Well my past 3 cycles have had good high temps and all that so I think I am Oing normally just maybe had an off cycle. Of course I could just be full of self doubt for no reason. Haha I will google Soy and see what benefits it may have but honestly I think I may just tough it out and see what happens after a year


----------



## blablamana

TexasRider said:


> Well my past 3 cycles have had good high temps and all that so I think I am Oing normally just maybe had an off cycle. Of course I could just be full of self doubt for no reason. Haha I will google Soy and see what benefits it may have but honestly I think I may just tough it out and see what happens after a year


I do think that you are also, at least a little bit, doubting yourself a bit too much. But I get it, and I totally would too. Just a big hug for you :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I do the same thing with basically evetthing. I thought my credit score was awful due to medical collectors etc but it's a decent 690 so not awful. I dont give myself enough credit for anything I guess. 

I'm just going to chalk it up for a weird cycle and move on.... Sigh I'm trying not to obsess but I am. Igh


----------



## campn

Smille- Why can't your DD attend!? That sounds so stupid. My DS attended 2 of my ultrasounds cause I wanted DH to be there and have no body to watch DS! That just sounds ridiculous to me. Try talking to your doctor again and see if she'll make an exception.


Bla- It took us a while to find the baby's heart beat too cause she wouldn't sit still, my doctor said I can hear it in the background so don't worry but that kid keeps moving! I've noticed that with my own Doppler, just gotta keep chasing them! She usually ends up kicking my Doppler :p


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Smille- Why can't your DD attend!? That sounds so stupid. My DS attended 2 of my ultrasounds cause I wanted DH to be there and have no body to watch DS! That just sounds ridiculous to me. Try talking to your doctor again and see if she'll make an exception.
> 
> 
> Bla- It took us a while to find the baby's heart beat too cause she wouldn't sit still, my doctor said I can hear it in the background so don't worry but that kid keeps moving! I've noticed that with my own Doppler, just gotta keep chasing them! She usually ends up kicking my Doppler :p

Hahaha baby kicking the doppler. At last week's ultrasound our baby kept pushing her/his butt up towards the device. Like really bumping its butt upwards. Because of posterior placenta, baby keeps hugging it and is therefore mostly butt upwards haha. SO remarked that he has been kissing its butt every night :haha:


----------



## beemeck

hello to my favorite ladies!! 

tex - I dunno, I always think different is good! when my chart looks the same as it always does, I feel more out. a pretty, stable chart has never gotten me my bfp so I'm over them! :haha: I think you've got a great shot this month. and I never got to comment on your house reno - good luck!!! that's exciting, but sounds like a lot of work! :sleep:

trix - I really hope you can sneak in a visit with DH. taking a month off just feels like forever. Heck, not taking any time off STILL feels like forever. camp is right, I was over my DH last week. the fertile week has been a consistent point of contention for us these past few months. It sucks. when you've been trying as long as we have, it just gets really old. I'm sorry but know that a lot of us totally understand. and like smille said - I JUST told my dh last week that I wish I could make a baby without him, but sadly I need him. ugh :dohh:

camp - LOVE seeing you use the pronoun "her"!!! :happydance::happydance:

smille - I really hope the docs will let your sweet DD in. she deserves it for being such a great sibling. I was 6 when my sister was born (I do have a brother in between) and I was obsessed!!! my older brother was 7 and honestly out of the 4 of us, they might be the closest of us all.... :hugs:

drum - so glad you've got a little private scan set up! how is shy?? are you, DH and DD hoping for the same gender??

blab - girl you are in the second trimester now - it's smooth sailing! baby is totes fine in there and in it for the long haul :haha: post that little bump for us!!! 

squirrel - how are you feeling?? I did test with hpt once lol. I did it the day after trigger to see what it looks like on my cheapies. I hadn't used them with my bfp. we were in europe so I first used the frer that I packed and then of course didn't believe it. I then got a CB digi in Italy that let me know I was "encita". thank god the other option was "non-encita" :haha: anyway the line came up super faint on the cheapie so I think it's safe to say they suck and I prob won't ever get an early pos on them. oh well, I'm trying to be over testing til AF again. thinking of you! :hugs:

welcome to all the new gals!! please stick around and tell us more about yourselves so we can get to know you better too! we do really need more ttc gals! 
mum2be - those symptoms are sounding really good....
kittykat - nearing the end of the tww? how are you feeling??

I posted my update in my journal today but not much new here. mostly feeling out due to timing of iui but holding on a little hope that I just needed a boost in egg quality. chart is looking different this month so I'm glad about that. :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## blablamana

Aah Bee, I'm so excited for you! Keeping my fingers crossed, I hope this is it for you! (and for you too of course, squirrel!) :hugs:
I'll see if I can upload a bump pic in a second! 

Texas: Try not to be too hard on yourself. None of this is your fault, and it will happen. :hugs2:


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks bee- while I'm not full of positivity I will do my best not to obsess. But since my pre O temps were so low maybe it's ok that my post O temps aren't as high? And I think even weak O can still result in pregnancy so we will Just have to see


----------



## blablamana

Okay, so here is the bump at 12 weeks (or actually last Sunday). I apologize for the bare bump, I tried to take a picture now with a shirt on but I'm an idiot with SO's camera.




Spoiler

View attachment 939438


I don't think it looks like a bump to you ladies, but I normally have a very flat stomach, even one that is kind of sunken/hollow normally. So for me (and SO) this is definitely a bump. :) And it's kinda hard.
But to you ladies it will probably just look like too much fat haha


----------



## Conundrum

Smille, I hope she can come in! If not most clinics will put a couple of pictures and a paper with the gender in an envelope. That was our suggestion if hubby could not take off that day. Keeping FX for her

Bla lol I am guessing boy. Love hearing your stories! Really love your boy's name as well.

Trix sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I am with the other ladies though, and would consider taking the time.

TeX I am with Bee on this one. FX for you hun

Bee Even with timing I think you have an amazing chance this cycle. Will be symptom stalking for you this entire tww lol. We think it is a boy -actually everyone does, though I would be happy either way DH and DD both want a girl. Shy has not given the swings a break yet, so here lately when she does come in she is almost asleep lol.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla awesome bump pic!


----------



## blablamana

Conundrum said:


> Bla awesome bump pic!

Thank you! How is your bumpy doing? :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Bla it depends on the time of day, lol. I am still dealing with a lot of bloat. I swear after any meal I look 6 months pregnant. When Shy gets a nap may try to take a pic


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: I'm really sorry your charting is frustrating this cycle :hugs: and sorry to hear you're feeling so down about this cycle. All I can repeat is that there are crazy cycles that end up pregnant on FF when you look through the gallery. I get the feeling of dread though as you get further through the TWW and for whatever reason, your hope starts to fail :hugs: I still have so much hope for you this cycle. Your breast tenderness is a great sign and this is often the first thing women experience before a BFP. I have my fingers super crossed for you!

Campn: thanks :) love how you and the other preggo a stick around here cheering us on! It's so lovely. We're like a bit net family! I really do hope there are two hanging out in there getting ready to implant, but would be delighted with just one. I am so ready to be pregnant now!! Time is going so slowly! 

Smille: So excited to find out if your intuition is right! It's a shame they're saying your daughter can't come :( it's like that around here. The only time I could take my son to a scan when I was pregnant with Isla was when we had a private scan at 32 weeks to check her weight. All the NHS ones had a no kids rule.

Bla: glad the check up went well. Cute bump :) I know what you mean about it maybe not being obvious to others, but the rounding being so clear to you. Not long and you'll have a bump that's clear to everyone!

Bee: I read your journal entry, interesting what you said about other women having issues with catheter not going in. Hopefully it was an issue with egg quality and the femara has done the trick and all that bding will give you your BFP!! I would be so frustrated too if I were you and the doctor hadn't rescheduled the IUI for that day. When you said you'd seen it had ruptured on Friday, I was wondering to myself if that meant you'd already ovulated, but I didn't want to panic you unnecessarily with my thoughts when I have no medical experience and don't know what I'm talking about! Still got my finger super crossed for you this cycle. If your cervix is okay and your husband has those super sperm :haha: and the femara improved your egg quality then you have so much to be excited about!!

Drum: when did you show with your daughter? That bloating at first is terrible!! Makes you so excited about seeing a bump and then it disappears in the morning!


6dpo here and nothing to report. Tender breasts and crampy feeling, but nothing else! Temp is super high from the progesterone and it's exciting to see, even if it's not real!! :haha:


----------



## Smille24

They don't do scans at my dr office, so I have to either go to the hospital or the lab near my home. The dr wasn't sure if she could go, but she's almost 7, I don't see the big deal. The dr said she could probably sit outside the room until they make sure the baby is developing fine and bring her in to tell us the gender. 

Bla- I have a "bump" too. Depending on what I wear I either look pregnant or like I just ate too much. I already had a little belly, so I'm in some kind of awkward stage. 

Bee- I know you don't feel good about the timing, but I really feel confident that this was the push you needed. I have everything crossed for you.

Squirrel- ugh the cramping! I got terrible cramps every night from the progesterone, but my boobs didn't ache until after my bfp. That medication is the worst, but it also helps with implantation and keeping the baby safe.


----------



## blablamana

Conundrum said:


> Bla it depends on the time of day, lol. I am still dealing with a lot of bloat. I swear after any meal I look 6 months pregnant. When Shy gets a nap may try to take a pic

Haha me too, I bloated so much, especially after dinner. I already told SO not to make any more meals with onion, peppers, and other 'gassy' things. That's why we only take pictures right after we get up in the morning! But now the bloating seems to ease, not a lot going on anymore. Thank god!
Waiting for your bump pic! 

Smille: Haha yeah, it's an awkward stage. In clothing I also feel like people will just be like "wow she ate too many cookies" for now. Which is fine by me btw. :haha: 

Squirrel: Yay for high temps!


----------



## BabyForIris

Quiet around here recently. How's everyone doing? How's the TWW going for everyone? Feeling ok?

How are my preggo's?

Not much new on this end. Still feel...normal. No MS yet and still no crazy symptoms outside of my ever growing and hurting boobs :haha:


----------



## beemeck

hi iris! my boobs were huge (and sore) immediately too! I couldn't believe how fast it all happened :haha: glad you are feeling well otherwise! :hugs:

nothing really to report here. really too early anyway. I've been waking up every night to pee since saturday which is unlike me. I'm wondering if it could have been the hcg shot? otherwise, just trying to stay busy!!


----------



## gina236

2 dpo here. Got a gut feeling about this month. Can't wait to test! Planning a trip to italy for my anniversary next month so hopefully that will keep me busy during this tww. :) hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## blablamana

Have fun planning your trip Gina! 

Afm:
The people who are taking over our apartment have agreed to pay 800 for the floor/bathroom lights/sun blinds.. which is exactly what we are paying for the floor in our new apartment when we move in. So that's nice.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: That's good. It's nice they want to potentially shield older children from the upset of the tiny chance that things aren't going well. How fun that she'll be there for finding out the gender!! I haven't had too many negative side effects from the prog thankfully. I have been more emotional and having hot flushes, but that's about it. The cramping is normal for me at this point in my cycle.

Iris: Glad you're doing well and escaping first tri symptoms so far!

Bee: Your chart's looking good. Nice high stable temps well above coverline! Starting to get to the exciting bit of your TWW where symptom spotting madness starts :D when are you going to test? Are you going to wait for your period?

Gina: Glad to hear you feel so good about this cycle!! I think mother's intuition has a lot going for it and I know of a lot of women who just knew they were pregnant! Fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to see your tests! When do you think you'll start testing?

Bla: Great news on the extra money for your floor. Always nice when things work out neatly like that :) when do you move?


7dpo here and not too much to report. Temps still super high from the progesterone. Just crampy again today with tender breasts, but as a new thing for today I was feeling quite dizzy at work today and my eyes felt blurry, like reading was a really hard effort to focus! I'm now exhausted!!! I think I may be getting ill though! I feel really warm.

I've been testing out the trigger still and there's this faint line still! Ugh! Go away line so that you can come back again :haha: 

I am so dramatic though, I tested just now and it's a little darker than the test I did when I got home from work (I am very obsessive over stuff, so have been doing a few cheapies a day). Now I'm sure it's darker because these tests are inconsistent with the amount of dye they have in them or because my urine was more concentrated, not because it's a true BFP. But having said that, there is a wild portion of my mind going "but what if it's not?". I do need this test to go negative, there's no denying that! Still only 9 days post 6500 iu trigger, so still very much in the zone for trigger related positive tests. Hopefully by tomorrow morning it'll be blank.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I recommend testing just once a day at the same time so they're more consistent. If they are getting darker and not lighter, then it's definitely a true bfp.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I know! I am only 5'0 so with Shy who ended up at 8lbs 15oz I think I had a steady bump at 15 weeks. I am so excited about the dizziness and who knows hopefully the tests will just keep getting darker!

Bla I am glad it stopped, hopefully I'll join you soon! Have you started having any cravings?

Iris hopefully MS stays away and you have a smooth pregnancy

Gina your trip sounds wonderful! Hopefully a nice sticky BFP to go with it!

Bee I am certainly hoping it is your first sign! So excited for you!

After lunch will try to get a morning shot.

Spoiler
https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/c7a8557e-54b0-4202-8fcd-63c2ea9ad0aa_zpsmfiv1yre.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: I know, I readily hold my hands up and admit to having a serious POAS addiction!!! Cannot help myself :haha: I know the inconsistencies are due to concentration and test variation, I know that's rationally at least! I won't expect a line to be a proper BFP until it definitely is getting darker day after day. I am hoping its negative tomorrow morning though. 

Drum: beautiful little bump :) and that is an amazing weight considering you're only 5 foot!! Wow! Oscar was 9lbs, but I'm 5'8 with a long long torso, so he just hid away in there. I didn't even get a bump till 25 weeks or so and with Isla it was only a little earlier at like 22 weeks or so. The next time, I won't expect a bump till around 20 weeks.


----------



## TexasRider

My daughter was 7 1/2 pounds but she was born at 37 weeks. So she would have been lots bigger otherwise. 

Bee and squirell I hope you get your BFP this cycle. I really do think yall deserve it!

As for me on the TTC front im just waiting for Monday. Either I will get the temp drop of death or I will test. My temp was up a little but I used a temp adjuster cause I woke up like almost an hour early and took my temp when my child started crying


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I am completely jealous lol. If this one is anything like DD at 20 weeks I'll have to start purchasing new shirts. I think at least 75% of us were all addicted to testing- and Clomid gave me dizzy spells during my TWW as well. Very likely a very adamant bean declaring an early BFP.

TeX I am really excited for you this cycle! You deserve your BFP... Hopefully just a few days away. Your DD had an amazing weight BTW.


----------



## Smille24

I agree with drum, I also got dizzy spells b4 my bfp. I have everything crossed for you Squirrel!

Texas- I'm really hoping those temps jump back up.

My dd was 8lb 7oz. I didn't start showing until 17wks or so. I hid it pretty well. Today my dh said I'm really popping out. It kind of made me insecure, but he didn't mean anything by it.


Spoiler


----------



## Jess95

Ok I'm 20 turning 21 next month, and I was on BCP but I've been off for several months now. Since coming off I've been regular, 22 days like clockwork. Last period was on March 24, 2016 and lasted 4 days. My SO and I had sex and he did ejaculated inside me on CD13 and sex a few times after that and before. Well on April 4, I threw up didn't feel nauseous or anything just randomly threw up. My period was due on April 6th and now I'm 7 days late. The only thing I've noticed is I've been extremely tired but it's been so hard for me to fall asleep! And also on and off since last week there have been some cramping but not nearly as bad as when AF is due (I have endometriosis/cramps are always horrible). My nipples hurt on and off too as well as going to the bathroom more frequently, but not just to pee. TMI warning: I usually only have about 3-4 bowel movements a week now it's more like 3+ a day! I talked to my friend who is a mom and she said I very well could be. My question is do you think I could be pregnant? Or is it even possible to conceive that close to my period? And if you think I could be pregnant when should I test?


----------



## Conundrum

Smille absolutely beautiful bump. Not popping yet but still adorable!

Jess you might be. The best thing you can do is test. If you're late you can anytime of day. GL


----------



## campn

Drum and Smille- Such beautiful bumps! I need to take another bump picture cause I've been slacking! DS was 5 lbs and 4 oz so I'm really hoping for a 6-7 pounds baby this time just to avoid any blood sugar problems after birth. 

Squirrel- I was a POAS and I actually miss it a little bit! I really do feel this is it for you and that you'll be getting your baby very very soon.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Smille absolutely beautiful bump. Not popping yet but still adorable!
> 
> Jess you might be. The best thing you can do is test. If you're late you can anytime of day. GL

I agree I'm not popping out yet. Just a small bump. I think he's getting excited to see some kind of a change. 

Your bump is adorable too!

Campn- I'd love to see a bump pic.


----------



## BabyForIris

Ladies all these bump pictures are making me so excited!!! Am I crazy for not being patient for this baby to pop? Probably. Ha!

Bee ...I am so praying this is your round. And if not at least you might have much better timing next month. So much baby dust coming at you. 

Squirrel .... Having lines pop up would probably make me just as POAS crazy. Personally I'd keep testing if you've got the tests! I'm such an enabler ... :haha:

Gina sometimes there's something to be said for intuition!! FX!


----------



## blablamana

Such cute bumps ladies! Campn, bump bump bumppic!

Squirrel: On May 2nd! We will probably get 5 days extra to move our stuff over because we get our keys for the new apartment the same damn day we have to hand our keys to the old one in! We can't move everything in one day! Especially with me refusing to lift heavy things :haha: 

Jess: you won't know until you test. 

I still have an exam to do before tomorrow (a 4000 word essay thing) and I haven't done anything yet. Oops. Will have it finished on time, but why am I such a slacker haha! I only have 8-10 more weeks left to finish my thesis and everything and then I'll have my Master's degree! 
And my boss just emailed me that he wants to 'catch up' (I work from home in my own time) next week or so. Hope I'm not getting fired... they seemed happy enough with my work but with them you never know. My contract was till July. Would be great if I could keep my job for at least until then..:shrug:


----------



## Mum2beluv

Hello ladies! I said to myself that I wont be testing again until 17th but can't help myself, woke up early morning can't breathe , gasping some air and sweating like mad so I went to the loo and did poas and I swear I saw a very squinter 2nd line, I thought I'm getting crazy coz my DH can't see it but keep looking on different angle and defo its there I'm only 11 dpo so still early to test but hoping it will get darker by the 17th. 

At 10dpo started getting backache but it was on and off, and last night come home and I'm on a proper mood, so slept early as I'm feeling tired.

I wish I could share a picture of my test but I tried this morning but you cant really see in the picture, I really hope it is not an evap line. So fingers crossed!


----------



## TexasRider

Well my temp is up today but I feel like it's inaccurate. My daughter woke up at 3 this morning and I got up briefly to put her to bed and fell back asleep like almost instantly. then I took my temp at 5:30 like normal. Either way I'm leaving it cause it gives me false hope lol


----------



## Jess95

Thanks guys I plan on testing tmrw! Wish me luck please!?


----------



## beemeck

loving all of the bumps!! they are adorable!! camp - you're next !!

texas - glad your temp is up for now :flower:

squirrel - I haven't tested again since the day after trigger which really was just to see what a pos looked like on my cheapies. I'm using you to see when the trigger is out of the system :haha: I won't be testing until 14dpo next Friday unless something extraordinary is happening with my chart or my symptoms. I had some pretty intense cramping last night so right now I'm watching my temp like a hawk :haha:

6dpo. about halfway through. I really should know by 13dpo based on my temps and spotting, but that's assuming like always that I'm out. I really am looking ahead to next month. I feel really glad that the femara made me O sooner. I feel like I can really deal with this when the cycles are shorter. and I'm looking ahead to the saline ultrasound because I always have the sneaking suspicion that something is wrong with my uterus. just staying busy!!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I'm bleeding. It's red and I have a tampon in. Obviously my temp was jacked from sleep. I will keep an eye on it but it's looking today is cd1. Maybe it was anovulatory after all and I'm getting my "period" on day 28? Idk. Hoping next cycle is normal


----------



## beemeck

oh wow texas that is odd! it definitely looks like an O cycle? but that would mean a 9 day lp which is really short. 

After taking the femara, I wondered if I had been having weak ovulations before so I was just looking up a bunch of stuff the other day. perhaps that is what happened here. signs of weak ovulation are lower temps and a shorter lp. since it really seems that you had a clear temp shift, this might be the answer! 

I would def let your doc know just so they are up to date on everything!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I'd definitely talk to your ob again. It looks like you are ovulating, but maybe the quality isn't there. I had the same issue where I'd get a clear thermal shift but my post O temps were all over the place. If clomid didn't work, femara may be a great option. I'm sorry you keep getting these crazy cycles and sorry about af.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla wishing you luck and some swift typing. Hopefully he might just want to discuss whether or not you want to continue after your contract. 

Mum wishing you luck hun, the day after tomorrow the test should be dark enough for a pic!

Bee FX will stay crossed for you and hopefully some exciting temps!

TeX I am with Bee and Smille, and would try to call your doc. Praying for you.

Campn cannot wait to see your bump pic!


----------



## TexasRider

Well sometimes I apparently have good ovulation? Like my last 2 cycles were pretty decent. I'm not sure what they can do for weak ovulation? But yeah I'm going to call. Just hope I don't sound like a paranoid patient lol

Edit to add kindara web portal says that I O'd on cd16 with a fallback rise the next day. Which would make this an 11day LP. Not awful but not as good as 14. Guess I need to keep doing the B6 and VitC. I wonder if soy would help or make things worse???


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry to hear Texas. But if it helps you I only have an 11 day LP. My cycles are 26 days. I O on CD16 and 11day LP. 

I believe 9 and under is when they worry. 

Good luck and I second everyone else's suggestion on talking to your doc.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Texas, any chance it's IB bleeding? Just a thought. Hang in there lovely. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I know it wasn't me being asked, but here is my bump at 30+ weeks. :baby:


----------



## TexasRider

Funny enough my bleeding seems to have stopped? Barely anything on my tampon and when I check inside it's like a reddish brown color but more brown than red. Idk I wll
Monitor it. I called my OB a bit ago and now I will probably look like an idiot when they cal back and I will be like actually it seems like it may just be spotting?!? Lol


----------



## BabyForIris

Wow Teeny your bump is adorable!! And due in June. You must be so excited :)


----------



## campn

Teeny- You're super adorable! And I think we all would love bump pictures any time asked or not! ;) you're getting so close now! Do you have a name picked!?


----------



## beemeck

at least speaking for myself - bump pics are always welcome! I still pretend I'm sporting a little bump when I eat waaaay too much :haha: I think I've officially been doing that for 26 years now :haha: teeny - ADORABLE bump - it's so perfect! 

texas - keep us posted!


----------



## blablamana

Haha Teeny, as if anyone ever has to be asked! Bump pics are always MORE than welcome :haha: 
And, as Campn said, you're so close now!


----------



## campn

Bee- 6 DPO already!?? When are you gonna test!??

Squirrel- When will you test too!? That number of ours is gonna go way up so soon! :)

Gina- I wanted to wish you a wonderful vacation! Italy sounds like so much fun!


----------



## beemeck

I'll test a week from tomorrow unless I feel like I have a reason to test sooner! I'm following squirrel to see when the trigger is officially out :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Well I went ahead and marked today as cd1 and called my OB just to ask questions about my cycle and lower than usual temps and a shorter LP after O. Im waiting on a call back...


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> I'll test a week from tomorrow unless I feel like I have a reason to test sooner! I'm following squirrel to see when the trigger is officially out :haha:

Makes perfect sense! That trigger false positive could really be confusing but I think Smille said by 12 DPO it was safe to test??


----------



## beemeck

honestly with how faint the test was the day after the trigger, it's prob already gone from my cheap cheapies! so yeah if anything interesting happens next week, I might....

texas - that sounds like a good plan. I think some months you can have weak ovulation but other months they can be just fine! I also second what smille said - femara seems like it works wonders for people that didn't have luck with clomid - so could be an option to bring up!


----------



## squirrel.

Well my trigger is still here! Annoyingly! It looked like it had mostly gone on the test this morning (just the faintest shadow of a shadow!!) so faint it didn't look to have colour but then this evening it's back faintly again and definitely pink! Almost certainly tests being inconsistent. 10 days past trigger. Hoping it's either gone or properly darker tomorrow morning as all this staying at this very faint level is annoying :haha:


----------



## BabyForIris

Wow squirrel that is some trigger! It's both exciting and annoying. 

Maybe it just won't ever go away and turn into a true positive. So exciting!


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - I'm hoping it's not gone because it's REAL!!!! FX!

my afternoon appt cancelled. I need distractions! :haha: how did everyone meet their OH?? DH and I met playing on the same team for a city softball league.


----------



## BabyForIris

Oh fun question Bee!

DH and I met online. I signed up for this dating site and never went back for weeks. When I finally went back and filled out my profile he wrote me right away and said he was hoping I would fill it out to make sure I had a brain. Ha ha. 

We met a few weeks later and have been together since. (4 1/2 years)


----------



## beemeck

cute story! I would never trust a guy who didn't want a smart gal :winkwink: DH and I have been together 4 years this month so we are right behind you!


----------



## squirrel.

My husband and I met on the first day of our PGCE (post grad in education). We ended up put in the same tutor group and it was lust at first sight! The rest is history. We've been together 8 years now and married for the last 5.


----------



## campn

I met mine playing UNOs on Facebook very late at night. I was in Egypt and he was in the US. He beat me so I started telling the other players (who were also girls) that he's my BF and he says I look like a dog, so they all have him draw 4s and I won. 

2 months later he flew to Egypt to meet me and a year later we were married. Being bats*** crazy works! We've been together 7 years.


----------



## TexasRider

I met my hubs helping his sister move. We met at work and are good friends. He was going though a divorce at the time like literally had left his wife cause she was cheating on him like 2 weeks before hand. So we started seeing each other and he tried to end things... Twice over like 4 months cause he was scared about falling in love again. and we finally got back together and been together ever since. 

Ugh my body can't make up its mind but I'm still Leaning toward spotting since it's not really flowing. Anytime I take out my tampon it's like nothing is there. Only done it twice and the first time just a bit of brownish and second time nothing. so who knows lol just gonna tell the OB it was spotting and see what happens


----------



## gina236

My DH and I met in high school. My freshman year, his junior, we were in the same Spanish class. I immediately had a crush on him but he was quite a man whore. Took until my Senior year until I finally got him to ask me out. :haha: That was 7 years ago. So I've known him 10 years, been together 7 (with a year off in there) and been married 2. :) <3


----------



## blablamana

We met online and when we were going to have our first date he came to the city I LIVED in and we were supposed to meet up at a local coffeeshop... and I got lost. In my own city. He needed to walk to pick me up. I was literally two shops next to it. Two shops. Same street. 

I was so ashamed I didn't dare to talk at all, so we had a bit of an awkward chat over coffee and then went to see the Hobbit film. I kept trying to leave my hand on the arm of the chair and hoped for him to hold my hand.. Never did. Later heard from him that he kept trying but didn't dare :haha: 

We are such idiots.


----------



## blablamana

I love all your stories btw, so fun!


----------



## campn

Loving all the stories! Pretty amazing and fun! 

Gina- So you're high school sweethearts! I'd have so loved to have that, but I went to an all girls school! 

Bla- I'm a big fan of the hobbit! I also would have easily gotten lost in my own city. This will sound so sexist but I do believe men have better navigation skills. 

Bee- You played softball!? With boys!? You're one bad ass girl. Can totally picture you in your shorts :D


----------



## pompeyvix

I am hoping I can join you ladies?

I have been secretly reading for a few weeks, so am up to date with you all, but decided tonight would be the night to post :)

Quick bit of info about me...

I'm 35 , have a 3 year beautiful daughter, and we long for baby number 2. Our daughter was conceived after just 2 months without even trying! No temping, no OPKs, no cycle monitoring - nothing. We've now been trying for a second since Aug 2014 !!! At first I wasn't ovulating and was diagnosed with pcos and referred to a fertility specialist (NHS). I had a load of tests done (HSG, scans, tons of blood tests, hubby had a SA) and EVERYTHING has come back fine and normal and I don't even have pcos anymore (apparently) although I am taking metformin which I THINK is helping me ovulate. I have also started tracking my cycles recently and I have identified I have just a 8 day luteal phase :wacko: I strongly believe now that this is my issue and why I can't fall pregnant .

My last fertility appointment 2 weeks ago was awful :( The consultant basically said to me there is nothing wrong, nothing stopped me from getting pregnant and that it would just happen. I mentioned to her about my very short luteal phase and she rubbished it, saying there is no medical evidence to back up what I was saying. I challenged her on this, but she just would not accept it can cause issues getting pregnant. She wished me luck and practically ushered me out of the office. I felt so so upset and down. 

This month I've decided to try soy. Although my problem isn't ovulating, I am thinking perhaps my ovulation is poor , so perhaps SI could help with that. Do you ladies have any advice or input? You all seem very knowledgeable!


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies! This is going to be quite an update from me, so brace yourselves, or just scroll on by, I promise I wont be offended one bit lol 

Loving everyones stories about meeting their partners! Mine - met DH on a dating website. I wasnt sure I liked him at first, but gave him a chance. Talked for a month then he had to talk me into meeting in person lol. We went for coffee, talked until the next morning and been together ever since. Itll be 6 years for us in September.

Bla, drum, smile, teeny  gorgeous bumps! I imagine whenever Im pregnant, I would balloon out or look like Im smuggling a basketball because I'm a very small person lol. 

Camp  I am jumping on the bandwagon and am eagerly awaiting an adorable bump pic from you as well. 

Tex  I hope you get some answers about O and your temps. I hated when mine were all wonky. This month mine have been relatively nice for me to look at it, but Im out already lol. 

Squirrel  I am keeping my fx for you. I keep finding myself checking to see if you have a true bfp yet lol.

Bee  I think your timing was amazing, and Im so excited for more updates from you. If anyone's getting a bfp, I really, really hope that its you and squirrel. And that was a great question  thread is so active and lots to read, Im enjoying it.

Smille, bee, camp  the issues with bd and ttc, like you ladies said, about summed it all up. DH and I ttc for maybe around 2 years total, and it really has gotten old. Ive seriously been over ttc since late last summer, but it was easier to just keep trying rather than crush DHs dream, even when it felt like it was taking its toll on us. I realized after my last post that I reached my breaking point and the ugly scary side about ttc. Dont get me wrong, a part of me still wants a baby, but not in my crazy-lady way lol. Now its like, one day there will be this beautiful little miracle person in the world that we created together out of love who is half of me and half the man I love.

Saying that, I havent gone to visit DH. Last night we were up super late talking and I am sooo relieved. He finally admitted he isnt ready for a baby. I figured it out last October but he refused to believe it and tried to convince us both he was ready, so we just went with it and kept ttc, not acknowledging the elephant in the room steadily growing larger. He said it really scares him that he doesnt think he would/could be genuinely happy if I got pregnant right now. He thought he was making me happy by ttc, and figured that he would find a way to cope and be happy if we got a bfp. Funny how that works our ability to convince ourselves of things, and trying to make our partners happy but still somehow ending up in a not-so-nice place

So, as of 3am, we have officially decided to just have fun, ntnp, and get back to doing things in our lives that make us happy. I honestly have been smiling all day because I cant recall the last time I was this happy and at peace inside. Its like a huge weight has been lifted. But I still firmly believe that a bfp will happen when its meant to, and not by us forcing it. With all the ups, downs and everything in between for DH and I over the past 5 years, perhaps whatever divine force that brought us together meant it to be this way and for us to take this route in order to fully appreciate what we already have One day well both be ready to try again. And Im looking forward to when we are. If that day comes sooner than we both think, even better! :)


----------



## campn

Trix- That's such a happy post I'm so so happy for you guys. Sometimes we really do lose sight of things when we just want one thing only and I gotta admit being on a forum like this doesn't help, I think if I was never on here I wouldn't have been so obsessed with ttc and temping and OPKS, 

I love my kiddos to the moon and back but kids aren't the only place you can find happiness. Also women and men are so different when it comes to it, women need to have children while men don't, they just want them. I'm sure you both will reach a good place and compromise and that's when a baby will just happen :)


----------



## Conundrum

Teeny love the bump! 

Amazing stories ladies. DH worked for my mother :haha: Instant crush that only got worse when my mother invited him to live with us due to his living situation. Out of respect we didnt date until we both had moved out and he started his new job

TeX everything crossed for IB hun! Give it a few days and if it stays away you might have your BFP

Bee if you do decide to test early I think we'd all love to see some early ones from you all! 

Trix I am so happy that you're happy. Hopefully we'll see you back TTC soon but I am glad you both want to have some fun and time. Enjoy it hun


----------



## Smille24

I met my dh when we were 15 at a church picnic (14yrs ago in Aug). I went with my neighbor (an older woman) and we started talking right away. He had a gf at the time, but later broke things off with her. We dated all through high school, but broke up for awhile when we went our separate ways for college. We remained good friends and ended up getting back together after some time apart. I'm so blessed that I married someone that I've gotten to grow up with.

Trixie- I am so happy you and your dh had that talk. It's so hard when you're not on the same page. I think ntnp would be a breath of fresh air for the both of you.

Texas- maybe it's implantation bleeding? I hope so ...fxd.

Teeny- I love your bump!

Pompey- honestly, if your RE wont listen you should find a new one. Once you reach the point of seeking help from a specialist, you need comfort in knowing they want and need to help you. A dr ignoring your concerns is not a good dr at all and doesn't deserve your time or money. I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## TexasRider

Well I haven't had any spotting since like 11am this morning. I literally had like a quarter size spot on my first tampon and then nothing on the second. I'm feeling a little crampy but nothing awful. So we will just have to wait and see. I will say that i have never had any spotting before AF till now.


----------



## Smille24

Oh texas i seriously hope it means you'll have a bfp in a couple of days. I am praying for all of you ladies in your tww. It would make me so so happy for you all to see 2 pink lines!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies!! It's been a long time since I posted here, but I've been reading all of your posts almost every day. Cheering you on but being lame and not wanting to butt in! Anyway, just wanted to update you all with a bump pic now that I'm 21+2 weeks. And we found out at our anatomy scan last week that we are team PINK! :pink: We are so excited!!

Our baby girl has been kicking a lot this past week after just feeling little flutters before. DH even felt her strong kicks for the first time last night! It's still so surreal that we finally made it to this point! 

Anyway, hope you guys don't mine me popping in. Even when I'm not posting, I'm still checking in with you ladies and cheering for you. I'm so excited that so many of us are preggo now, and I can't wait to see more positive tests from the TTC group!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beemeck

well I guess be careful what you wish for. After asking for a distraction, one of my very best friends called me to tell me his dad passed away. ugh - I got my distraction!

anyway, I'm all caught up now and I loved it! such a variety of ways!

blab - I have to say your story was my favorite - I was laughing out loud! :haha:

camp - lol the league I met my DH on was actually a co-ed intramural league. I was playing in 2 leagues that year and the other one I play in is a competitive co-ed league with try outs. I was the captain/coach. There were probably only a handful of girls in the league. I was the pitcher and people think I'm crazy to let 6'4" men line drive it to me those mere 60 feet, but softball is my life! I feel so comfortable on the mound - I've been playing for 23 years! :haha:I miss it so much now that TTC has taken it away :cry:

pompey - welcome!! I would really look into seeing another doc, or charting a cycle and bringing that in for "proof". I think a lot of docs think we don't know what we are talking about but I think she would have to show concern if it was in fact an 8 day lp. I also experienced something similar - I had spotting 4 days leading up to AF and read that this is a progesterone problem. My doc was not at all concerned. in fact she wouldn't even TEST for progesterone let alone give me a supplement. the other doc at the same clinic tests all of his patients for progesterone after an IUI so I am requesting to switch to him next time. just goes to show that different people do different things and I would recommend exploring your options! 

ksquared - thanks for stopping by!! I'm so glad you are still around. sometimes I realize how much I miss the regulars that got knocked up :haha: congrats how team pink - how exciting! lovely, lovely bump and so fun to be feeling the kicks! :hugs:

AFM - temp is up and down and unlike my other charts where I keep getting the same temp over and over. I was interested to see what my post O temps would do since I did inquire about possible progesterone problems with the RE. Her response was that the femara would actually help my progesterone levels too so I was expecting higher temps this month and so far that is not the case.....


----------



## TexasRider

I still think your chart looks good bee! Fingers crossed for your BFP! Sorry about your friends dad. It's so hard to lose a parent especially when they aren't super old. My dad was 55 when he died 

Afm for now the spotting has left and hasn't come back. It wasn't much at all. I talked to my OB nurse and she said it could have been IB give it a few days and test. The OB also said that my temps weren't a concern. As long as you see the shift and you stay above cover you are good. Some months coverlines are higher than others I guess. Either way fingers crossed this is it. Not planning to test till Monday and only if I don't get the temp drop of death before then.

Edit to add kindara thinks I am
13dpo and fertility friend says 11dpo weird


----------



## beemeck

texas! that is so exciting eeeeek! IB! IB! IB!! :happydance::happydance:

thank you for the kind words about my friend's dad. My dad passed away when he was 54, but I was only 15. since then, almost all of my closest friends have lost a father - it's sooooo weird. His dad was actually over 70, but it still seems too young.


----------



## campn

Bee- So sorry about your dads friend that's such sad news :( 
You need to upload a picture of your softball outfit! That sounds too cute! I always knew you were one tough cookie! 

Tex- That's good news! Glad your OB gave you some reassurance! 

Ks- Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## beemeck

lol does this count camp?? this might be the last photo I have in uniform! I'll have to check the league website but for now 7th grade bee will have to do :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## blablamana

Hahaha bee that picture is amazing! You were (and probably still are) so cute!


----------



## TexasRider

Bleeding again... Seem like maybe a little More than yesterday will continue to monitor... Probably AF... No clue


----------



## campn

Omg bee that's cuteness overload! Can't wait for you to get your four little girls! They're gonna be total knockouts!! Heart eyes for dayyyyzzz!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee awesome picture! I was a catcher all throughout middle and high and understand missing the sport. Hopefully soon you can go back! My apologies for your friends dad.

TeX any news hun?

K adorable picture! Congratulations on your little girl!


----------



## TexasRider

Bleeding stopped again. Literally about as much as yesterday. So I have no clue what's going on lol. I've never had spotting like this before AF. So I'm not sure if she's trying to start or if I'm pregnant. It is red though so I'm leaning more towards it not being implantation but you never know till she shows up full force!


----------



## Conundrum

TeX everything crossed for you and a nice BFP hun


----------



## campn

Tex- Have you tested yet!? I think you should!


----------



## TexasRider

No haven't tested. In fact I only have 1 digital test with a weeks estimator in the house. I had a tiny smear of pink when I wiped about 45 minutes ago but nothing before then and nothing since. Idk how long implantation spotting is supposed to actually last but I'm going to hold out to test until like maybe Monday.


----------



## blablamana

Good luck Texas, I hope this is it for you

Squirrel/Bee: How are you two doing? 

Afm: We are going to tell SO's mom in a few hours. I'm so not ready for the world to know. Tomorrow it's my family. Bwuhhh. 
I'm still not sure if his mom likes me, so I guess this is the ultimate test :haha: 
I just hope baby stays okay and I don't have to worry anymore now.


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my temp went up today! Kindara thinks I'm 14dpo and fertility friend says I am 12dpo but on my other charts even at 12dpo my temp is declining from its highest point. Today it's up almost to its highest point!!
I just realized that I really only have a clearblue digi with a weeks estimator test in the house and no way am I using that right now... I'm going to wait till Monday and see what happens!


----------



## campn

Bla- Hope your visit and announcement goes really great! She needs to really like now since you're bringing her grandchildren! 

Tex- I'm not even going to try to guess what's going on, but I will cross everything I have for you and send you major baby dust! 

Bump alert, here is my 17+4 week bump. I think she's moving up cause it's getting rounder now, before it was just the lower part of my belly that poked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beemeck

tex - so odd ! Obv my fingers are so so crossed for you now that this is it ...!

Camp - aw little baby bump !!

Blab - good luck today love ! 

I feel totally and utterly out. Nothing is happening with temps and I've already felt out to begin with. Massive spring cleaning today - finally! Windows are open and heat is officially off !! 

In interesting news, I took a nap after work yesterday because we had a going away party last night. During my nap I dreamt that camp and squirrel came over to my house with their dhs and we drank - I mean DRANK. lol the three of us were so drunk and giggling and ignoring our boring dhs (just part of the dream - not saying your dhs are boring lol). It was so funny and felt so real! And don't worry camp - you weren't pregnant in the dream so you weren't being a naughty momma lol


----------



## campn

Hahaha!!! I love you Bee! Wish we so badly could do that in real life! We really should meet oneday, alcohol or not! And DH can be very boring sometimes :p 

I should also do a massive spring cleaning as it's almost therapeutic to me, and we've had our AC on for the past month. I really do miss the cooler weather though at least during the holidays, it's so hard to enjoy fall and Halloween when it's 80 degrees out! 

Don't feel out yet, you've got this and you will raise that number for us Bee!!! Come on baby girl, or baby GIRLS maybe?


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Your dream made my day!! :haha: wouldn't that be awesome!!!! Would love to drink with you ladies :drunk: Well you know what they say: vivid dreams are as pregnancy symptom :happydance: I think you're counting yourself out too soon Bee. Your chart looks great to me and no symptoms don't mean anything. I mean think about it, did the hCG trigger give you symptoms? And that was way more hCG than you'd have before your AF was due. So if that gave you no symptoms, then I wouldn't expect any. If that makes sense? I still have a really good feeling for you!!! And lots of respect for you being so passionate about a sport (very cute photo!). I used to play hockey (field) for fourteen years competitively and it was my life, but then when I left uni and started working, I lost interest. I regret it now as I do really enjoy sports and have always been athletic, so to not have a regular sport now in adulthood is very odd. I played softball when I was a kid for a few years with an American organisation in Holland. Was lots of fun! I can see why you love it. Just picturing your little baby in a softball kit sat on the sides cheering you on in a year's time!

Texas: Wow, so excited about what's going on with your chart and that spotting without AF starting. It all sounds so unusual for you, which is a great sign. I really think this is it for you and I am so excited about seeing a test!

Campn: What a gorgeous little bump! Suits you! Your new avatar is lovely. Your baby girl has suuuuuuch a cute little face!


So 10dpo today and yesterday afternoon my cheapies were finally showing no lines. So what did the idiot in me do this morning? Took an FRER and clearblue and of course both showed lines, because of course they're more sensitive and are probably still showing the trigger. It's 12 days since the trigger and it was only 6500 iu. I reallllly would have expected it to be gone by now. I really don't think these are a real BFP yet. I don't even know why I did it as I thought this might happen! I'm terrible and really annoyed at myself that I couldn't just wait a few days. I'll test again tomorrow and fully expect to see those lines disappear. My temp is still high from the progesterone and I have some minor signs, but I just don't _feel_ pregnant you know? I really don't think this cycle has worked out.

Had my oldest friend's baby shower today. Was so much fun to see her and see our old friends. She's going to be an amazing mum and I can't wait for her to have this baby so I can enjoy some newborn snuggles!


Edit: Bee, laughing myself silly with how early 90s these shots are, but this was my experience at the ABF (American Baseball Foundation). Had so much fun there as a kid!
 



Attached Files:







Frame_117_20.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









Frame_117_14.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, your chart is AMAZING. That must be a BFP chart if ever there was one. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Haha Teeny Weeny :D sadly it's because I'm on progesterone I'm sure!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just getting really tired of the spotting. It is bright red but it's such a little amount anytime I put a tampon in there is barely anything on it when i take it out then it's like a rusty looking brown on it. Definitely not flowing so idk what the heck is gong on. All I know is my temp is still high and that means im not out yet


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I really really hope these lines are BFP lines of possibly TWIN GIRLS for you!!! Don't be hard on yourself for testing, the other girls haven't tested at all so I'm getting my poas relieved through you! And progesterone or not I think if you aren't preg it would have started to dip back down? 

You ladies are always on my mind and I'm hoping so hard and praying even harder for you! You both have paid your dues and earned it and now so so deserve babies! (See? Not just one baby!) 

Squirrel you are the cutest little girl too! I don't know what was wrong with me but at that age I looked like I was a very not handsome boy :p oh cringe!


----------



## blablamana

Amazing chart Squirrel! 
Campn: awww such a lovely bump! 

His mom seemed kinda happy and interested :) 
More interesting: I told my best friend and she didn't believe me. She saw SO's last name on the ultrasound picture and somehow forgot that was his last name so she wrote in all caps: YOUR NAME ISN"T 'VERHAGEN' , YOU ARE BULLSHITTING ME 

I couldn't stop laughing :haha: 
She was very happy, she was one of the few people who knew of the miscarriage so she knows how much it means to us.


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: I can understand why the spotting is worrying and frustrating, but if it isn't leading to AF, your temp is still high and this is something new for you, then I would be really excited if I were you! :D

Blabla: Glad you had fun telling your friend and your partner's mother. It's really lovely when you can start sharing your good news with other people.

Campn: You are too sweet :hugs: I really appreciate all the support you continue to give us! I really hope you're right and there are two burrowing away in there as we speak. Super nervous about testing again tomorrow.


----------



## squirrel.

Completely negative this morning ladies. I really feel like giving up. I don't think I can take much more of this. I've always had a BFP by 11dpo, so it's not too early, I'm just not pregnant. I had such high hopes and now this cycle has been the most crushing. It's the first time I've cried at the sight of a BFN. I just don't know what to do. Why can't I have another baby? What the hell is wrong with me??


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- lots and lots of :hugs:.


----------



## TexasRider

Aww squirell im sorry... It sucks feeling like that. Every pregnancy is different though so you never know. I honestly feel like I am not pregnant this month too. I haven't even tested... I'm too scared to. I don't want to see just one pink line instead of two. I'm still expecting the temp drop of death tomorrow honestly and then AF on Tuesday...


----------



## beemeck

Tex - it's good to see you still hanging out.....!! Ah fx ! But I know that feeling of hopelessness all too well. 

Squirrel- I'm so sorry. I also read your journal post yesterday. All I can say is that I'm right there with you. I don't understand any of this and don't know when the end will be in sight. 

Today is exactly one year from when I found out I was pregnant. I made a post on Facebook this morning as it's also national infertility week next week. I am always outspoken about these things because I don't want others to feel alone. I can't believe it's been a year. Thank god you can't see into the future because if I would have known the journey that this past year has been, I don't know that I would have made it through. 

Still feeling out despite my temp this morning being an all time high. Either the doc is right and the femara helped my progesterone or the fact that it's going to be 81 degrees today has my temp up too. I think this months timing was wrong but have hopes for next cycle.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Wish I could hug you now, you've done everything you can and I really think you'll get your baby soon. If it's any comfort my tests were all negative like stark white with my son until 13 DPO and with this pregnancy BFP at 9 DPO so all pregnancies are so different I promise! You're still in it and hanging on. 

I really believe these battles aren't given to just anyone, I think you are so strong and that's why you were given a hard journey to go through. Some women would have completely crumbled after 2-3 months and I don't know how they can go on facing life or facing parenting as its not for the faint of heart! 

Want to hear my mini rant? I posted Juliette's potty shot on another forum (cafemom) and a lady was like "are you sure that's a girl? I see a protrusion on there. I'd be wary to think it's a girl" And she put so much doubt into my head, it's all I could think of yesterday and I woke up last night at 3 am and couldn't fall back asleep. I've already grown to love this girl and think of her as a girl, and this happened with DS when they told me he was a girl and I thought this can't happen to me again. 

I talked to my sister and she said you're not that horrible of a person to have that happen to you twice, and I was really convinced it's a girl until that lady said that. Everyone else said that's definitely a girl and that slight protrusion is clitoris. 

Just goes to show how just one person can have you doubting everything.


----------



## TexasRider

Im over this spotting crap. Instead of doing a tampon I have a pad on but so far nothing has made it to the Od it's only when I wipe and not a lot of it. I just don't think it's normal to spot for 4 days in a row. Even though it's only for a few hours a day...


----------



## beemeck

Tex - after my loss I started pre AF spotting. I never had it before. In November it was the 4 days leading up to AF. It's mostly just 1 or 2 days. I hope this isn't thE case for you but in case it is, you're not alone!


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: :hugs: I'm sorry... try to stay hopeful though, even though it's hard. 
Texas: Could still be implantation, or it could be an off cycle. I hope you find out soon, either way. 
Campn: Aww I'm sorry that lady put doubt in your mind. She is definitely wrong though, there was nothing boy about that potty shot. I would be extremely surprised if at 20 weeks the girl suddenly grew a wiener :haha: Don't worry! 
Bee: Glad that you have hope dear. I have my fingers crossed that this is your month, but either way i truly believe it will be soon! 

Afm: My mom cried (happy tears), my brother was absolutely flabbergasted and my dad was just proud. 
For the rest of the family (aunts, uncles, grandpa) we got my cousin to give me a 'pregnancy package with the m&ms that we bought. The look on their faces was amazing, my aunt kept saying: "God o God" over and over hahah. My grandfather just facepalmed :haha: 
Everybody seemed really happy though! With one cousin already having a 8 month old girl, one due in May, one due in September and me due in October it's going to be a busy bunch! 

(it does still stress me out that everybody now knows.. would truly be my worst nightmare if something went wrong still. Love this baby so much. I really can't lose him/her, I wouldn't be able to handle it. Or ever be happy again, I think.)


----------



## campn

Bla- Sounds like such an emotional happy day! I'm pretty sure that baby is a keeper though! He or she is stuck forever :) but I get the anxiety about telling others, I liked when it was a secret cause it was something just for us to celebrate like our private little thing but when you share I think happiness just spreads even more! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I know I can always count on you guys to get me through. Still feeling so sad about it all. I'm wracking my brain trying to find a way to get the moment together this cycle for IUI in a few weeks. I think I will end up asking my mum to lend me the bit I haven't saved up. Makes me feel awkward, but I just think IUI will be it for us, especially if my crazy cervix is the issue. Been feeling so emotional these last few days anyway (cried just listening to music yesterday in the car going to my friend's baby shower). Today though, I've been so sad. I know I'll feel okay in a couple of days (and I know I will be super excited again if we get to do IUI this next cycle), but for today, all I can think of is getting the kids in bed so I can crack open a bottle of wine and drown myself in chocolate :blush: Quite happy my husband is out this evening, he would not appreciate the corny feel-good movies I am going to put on :haha: my favourite cheer-me-up movie is Mamma Mia. Love it! 

Bee: so happy to hear you're feeling upbeat even if this isn't your cycle. That's such an admirable mindset to have. I wish I could be like you in that respect. I do think your chart is looking great and that temp rise is exciting.

Texas: sorry to hear your spotting is still on and off. That would really bug me too! Your chart is looking amazing still!! I really have a good feeling about it and the spotting.

Campn: what a bitchy thing for that woman to say!! Seriously!! That looks totally girly to me, it's really obvious when there's boy parts as the scrotum alone is massive with a separate protrusion for the penis. I really don't think you have anything to worry about, but I can understand why you are upset, especially with what happened with your son. :hugs: When's your next scan?

Bla: sounds like a great day with the family. Glad it went well.


It's been such a long day with my poor babies. They've both been ill today, with my son feeling sick and vomitting this morning (he's doing great now) and my little girl suffering badly with a cold, bad cough and a fever (taking her to doc tomorrow) and with me feeling sad, we've been a sorry bunch!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blablamana

Aww poor Isla and Oscar! I hope Isla feels better soon and Oscar keeps feeling great again :) 

You are so pretty though, wow!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Your post had me in tears. It isn't fair at all what's happening to you but I'm glad you have two beautiful kiddos to cuddle you, it really helped me so much in my down days when my son would lay with me and hug me. I hope your mom can help you out for your IUI, that's what family is for sometimes. 

You are so gorgeous and beautiful though so at least that's one less thing to worry about! And that's Isla!? She's a little gorgeous blondie! 

My scan is on May 11th so a little less a month. The wait will be hard!


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry I was not on yesterday ladies, Shys birthday ended with even more friends and their los showing up. We weren't clear until 9:30 at night but she had so much fun. She got the one thing she was wanting most.. Paint for a purple room lol so Grandma and DH will be busy next weekend and the two drum sets will keep her busy till then. They do know I am pregnant and their rooms are side by side lol?

Campn even girls will have small protrusions due to everything down there is swollen. No worries hun. Juillete is on her way so don't stop the pink shopping yet.

Squirrel I was looking back over my chart and and using the average I could have been 14dpo before I got my BFP. This could be a late implanter or even the Clomid, so don't count yourself out yet hun. Praying for you and sorry about ththe kids. Really hoping they get better soon.

Bee I am stubborn and will continue to pray until your BFP or the witch. I had counted myself so far out we even considered stop TTC. Don't count yourself out yet hun I still think this cycle will surprise you - and for whatever reason it doesn't it will happen sooner than you think.

Bla I am glad your announcement went so well and you had an amazing day. Close age gaps among friends and family are amazing! Congratulations hun!

TeX I hope your temps stay high and this wacky cycle was just your BFP. Everything crossed!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I know you're feeling down and it breaks my heart. There were many times my dd and dh caught me on my closet floor bawling bc I thought it would never happen. Every time my dd would talk about wanting a sibling I'd tear up. All of our struggle really took its toll on me. Then after the nurse said there was no way I'd get pregnant from iui I lost hope. I started looking into adoption and foster care. I knew deep down that neither option would satisfy my longing to have my dh's child. Ltttc is not for the faintest of heart. Idk if it make sense, but it brought dh and I together in some aspects like emotionally and tore us apart physically. We were ready to give up. I had enough of feeling so negative and depressed. I became zombie like and overly obsessed. What you are experiencing is normal. It is ok to hurt and cry. You are human. What you and many other women struggling to conceive are going through is so difficult. We are here for you. Some of us know what it's like to feel like you're trying to do the impossible. Nothing is impossible. I truly believe you will see a bfp very soon. Maybe not this cycle, but hopefully the next. 

Campn- omg that lady has some nerve! I'm sure it can't happen twice.

Bla- I felt so much relief in telling people. Although I was afraid something would happen, but you just have to have faith.

Bee- your chart looks amazing and I have a lot of hope for you.


----------



## pompeyvix

I wonder what on earth is going on with your cycles Texas. It seems a long time for IB, but then it's not AF either! So strange. I hope it'll end up with a BFP for you. Your temps look good :)

I am so sorry you have been feeling upset Squirrel. I really can relate to what you are going through. I feel totally fed up as my body won't behave properly and fall pregnant , even though with my first it took just 2 months. It sounds promising you may be able to afford to do the IUI though, so that's pretty exciting! Sorry your little ones have been poorly today :(

Beemeck - I don't know your story, but I gather you've had a really hard time. You sound so very positive though. I wish I had your positivity! 

I am sorry that woman on another chat room made that comment about your scan, campn :growlmad: I have no idea what to look for in these scans, so can't comment, but I can't believe someone else would question it!

Blab - what a great reaction from your family! They sound so very excited and it certainly sounds like it's going to be a busy few months in your family later this year!

My temps seems all over the place for some reason... I've had a couple of post ovulation temps just recently, which I don't understand. Not sure if it's the soy isoflavones I am taking or a coincidence. I am looking forward to starting OPKs soon to see if the soy has made any difference. I ovulate around day 21 with an 8 day luteal phase, so really really hoping there is some positive change. I am CD 8 today and will start OPKs at day 12. I really doubt they will do anything as my issue tends to be a short lp, but you never know. 
Someone earlier mentioned about me seeing a different consultant as I was brushed off so easily at my last appointment. Unfortunately that is the NHS for you :( I can't see anyone else unless I go private, but that is obviously pretty costly. It may be a route we investigate in the future if I get nowhere on my own.


----------



## kittykat7210

campn said:


> Squirrel- Wish I could hug you now, you've done everything you can and I really think you'll get your baby soon. If it's any comfort my tests were all negative like stark white with my son until 13 DPO and with this pregnancy BFP at 9 DPO so all pregnancies are so different I promise! You're still in it and hanging on.
> 
> I really believe these battles aren't given to just anyone, I think you are so strong and that's why you were given a hard journey to go through. Some women would have completely crumbled after 2-3 months and I don't know how they can go on facing life or facing parenting as its not for the faint of heart!
> 
> Want to hear my mini rant? I posted Juliette's potty shot on another forum (cafemom) and a lady was like "are you sure that's a girl? I see a protrusion on there. I'd be wary to think it's a girl" And she put so much doubt into my head, it's all I could think of yesterday and I woke up last night at 3 am and couldn't fall back asleep. I've already grown to love this girl and think of her as a girl, and this happened with DS when they told me he was a girl and I thought this can't happen to me again.
> 
> I talked to my sister and she said you're not that horrible of a person to have that happen to you twice, and I was really convinced it's a girl until that lady said that. Everyone else said that's definitely a girl and that slight protrusion is clitoris.
> 
> Just goes to show how just one person can have you doubting everything.

That's so mean!!! I had a protrusion like that but bigger on my 13 week scan (which I now assume was the start of a boy) so at 17 weeks if it was a boy it would be much much bigger!


----------



## peskipiksee

Tex - it could really be late implantation. When I got prego with my daughter (I didn't know that's what was happening. SURPRISE!) I actually thought I had a mini-period. Very light bleeding for 4 days and it was right around the time I was supposed to get AF. I was 5 days late for the next AF before I figured out what was going on. You could still get that BFP!

Campn - nothing is 100% until baby is born unless she decides to give a full frontal on the next scan. That being said, I don't think that's a boy. It looka like a girl. And unless that chick who made that comment was the one who did the scan then put it out of your mind. Don't let her rain on your parade that has floats festooned with pink sequins. Glitter? Rhinestones! 

Blab - Awesomeness! So excited and happy for you! 

Afm, I'm still awaiting the appearance of AF. Took a test but I couldn't be sure if the fairly faint line was actually there or I was trying to see something that I want to be there. I'm going to test again in a few days just to be sure. Hopefully AF will not arrive.


----------



## blablamana

Fingers crossed peskipiksee!
Pompeyvix: Could be the soy, but for me strange temps would usually occur right after AF. Closer to O it would mellow out and be normal/expected for the rest of the cycle. 8 day LP is pretty short, you could take a vit-b complex (especially for b6 I believe) to help with that? I don't know if that's true btw, just something I see coming back on this forum :)


----------



## pompeyvix

blablamana said:


> Fingers crossed peskipiksee!
> Pompeyvix: Could be the soy, but for me strange temps would usually occur right after AF. Closer to O it would mellow out and be normal/expected for the rest of the cycle. 8 day LP is pretty short, you could take a vit-b complex (especially for b6 I believe) to help with that? I don't know if that's true btw, just something I see coming back on this forum :)

Thanks for this, perhaps it's because I had AF and I am also not sleeping brilliantly. 
I have been taking B6 and B complex now for 3 months and it's not made any difference whatsoever! :(


----------



## blablamana

pompeyvix said:


> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed peskipiksee!
> Pompeyvix: Could be the soy, but for me strange temps would usually occur right after AF. Closer to O it would mellow out and be normal/expected for the rest of the cycle. 8 day LP is pretty short, you could take a vit-b complex (especially for b6 I believe) to help with that? I don't know if that's true btw, just something I see coming back on this forum :)
> 
> Thanks for this, perhaps it's because I had AF and I am also not sleeping brilliantly.
> I have been taking B6 and B complex now for 3 months and it's not made any difference whatsoever! :(Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry! It's short but it doesn't have to be a problem when you do get pregnant though, that's really hard to say. I heard that some people with a short LP get progesterone etc to help, but I'm not really sure of its effectiveness. Your doctor wouldn't really take you seriously on this right (or am I mixing people up now :haha:)? Sorry that going private is so costly for you (well, for anyone I think). 
Wouldn't it be possible to file a complaint and get a new consultant that way? I know that NHS is NHS, but you could just be dealing with a b****. Someone else might be way more understanding!


----------



## TexasRider

Got the dreaded temp drop of death today. AF should be here tomorrow. Joy... Here's hoping that I don't have any spotting next cycle... Sigh


----------



## Smille24

:hugs: texas


----------



## beemeck

pes, pompey and kittycat - you girls fit in so well here! :hugs: I hope you continue to stick around with us through this crazy journey! 

pompey - my AF temps are a little crazy some months. sometimes they keep getting higher and higher! I think your chart looks great. have you been charting for awhile? I was wondering how long you know of this 8 day LP - if it's consistent. I'm sorry you can't easily switch doctors. I'm in the USA and really know nothing about NHS. It seems to have it's pros and cons. everything is so expensive here, but we can also choose the care we want (even that to an extent - my insurance company is feuding with another insurance provider so my choices are limited :dohh:) but I wonder if either asking to switch to another doctor in that same practice or showing her your charts? I feel like some docs don't believe us because so many women really are clueless when it comes to when they ovulate and what an LP really is etc. I have all my charts printed and in my folder for anytime I go to the doc to be like, look! proof! :haha:

tex - so sorry about the temp jump. my guess this cycle was just a weak ovulation. I think that is what happens to me some months. O happens a little late, post o temps are low, and spotting ensues. perhaps trying femara to guarantee a great O could do the trick? I know you are weary from what happened with the clomid, but in my research I wondered why they ever prescribed that at all! Obv I know it works great (girls on here are living proof) but when reading about it, it seems that femara is so much better than clomid in many ways so might be worth a shot!

squirrel! :hugs::hugs::hugs: when do they instruct you to stop taking the progesterone? I know my chart is looking good too and I'm feeling out, but damn girl - that charts looks amazing. It's so much easier for me to feel hopeful for others....

camp - I'm sorry that someone is causing you doubts. I hope she meant well. Sometimes I see women post stark white tests and call them bfps and I want to share that I really don't see anything on there. My intentions are always great - I feel bad that they are getting their hopes up, and even worse, thinking they are having chemicals, but I know now that they don't want to hear that. So I keep quiet - but I hope that she was coming from a similar place. I know that you said it happened to you before, so it's very scary! I know nothing about those scans (and don't want to learn lol so I can stay true team yellow!) but it seemed that the tech was very thorough and sure! :hugs:

trixie - I'm glad you and DH had a great talk and agreement. perhaps what everyone has annoyingly been telling me will come true for you - stop trying and it'll happen! :haha: please stick around because we will miss you too much if you leave again! :hugs:

smille, drum, blab <3 keep us posted on your next scans!

sorry if I am missing anyone - mondays. :coffee:

my temp is an open circle today because I just could not sleep last night :sleep: :nope: blah. I won't get home today until 9 at night. work all day, dentist appt, fertility yoga. I better sleep well tonight! just hanging out. I'll test Friday if I think I have a reason too. I'm rather impressed with my doc. I rolled my eyes (internally) when she said the femara would help my progesterone but so far it's looking like it might have... I also read a lot about how some docs believe in it and others do not. interesting. just more things to worry about when ttc! :dohh:


----------



## gina236

So sorry for the temp drop texas! :hugs: 

Bee your chart looks amazing! But I get that becomes so unreliable when taking fertility meds -_-

Speaking of charts, guys what's going on with mine?! I have never seen a chart do this before. My pre O temps were crazy and I got my original O jump and then just flat?? They say anything different is good but wth? Anyone seen something like this before? Dh dropped off his SA this morning and I have my CD 21 blood tomorrow then we will be done with testing for the month. Hopefully if these temps mean low progesterone they will see it in the blood test and give me supplements or something.


----------



## kittykat7210

Tested with early test, absolutely zilch, not even a squinter! Just waiting around for AF now, oh well, bring on next cycle!!!


----------



## blablamana

Texas: I'm sorry hun.
Bee: Chart looks good, can't wait! 
Gina: Hmm, I did read in a fertility book (taking charge of your fertility or something) that post-O temps that stay close to coverline could mean low progesterone. But if this never happened before I don't know if that's true in this case. Because your temps pre-O are so all over the place FF might just not know what to do with it and put your coverline too high? 

Afm: 29th of April we have our next scan. 11 more days, way too many! We hope to find out the gender and even though we will keep it a secret from everybody we know, I might share it with you ladies :) No risk of you ladies knowing anybody we know in real life :haha:
Can't believe I'm almost 14 weeks!


----------



## gina236

Kitty, hope it's just a shy bfp but I know the feeling when you just know it's onto the next cycle. FX for you!

Bla I can't believe your almost 14 weeks already!! Time is definitely flying by! I had a thought that maybe I O'd the day before but no matter what I entered into FF it wouldn't change to that day lol. But maybe your right and it's just my pre O temps throwing off my coverline. Who knows


----------



## Smille24

Gina- it looks like you're 8dpo. If that's the case, you're temps wouldn't be so close to the coverline. Otherwise, I agree it's a low progesterone problem.


----------



## TexasRider

My OB didn't seem concerned with the low temps but i also haven't been trying for the all
Important year mark yet so he is probably reluctant to do anything about it till then. How much is femara usually? Clomid is super cheap like $9 for 5 pills of the 50mg.


----------



## beemeck

Tex I payed 1.43 for my femara lol I kind of laughed when he said that price bc just make it free at that point ! I do have really great insurance though but I think worse case would be the 9 dollars


----------



## gina236

Smille24 said:


> Gina- it looks like you're 8dpo. If that's the case, you're temps wouldn't be so close to the coverline. Otherwise, I agree it's a low progesterone problem.

If I am 8 dpo instead of 7 I'd be very happy with my temps. I can't seem to trick FF into saying I O'd the day before though. I wanted to see where it would put my coverline but can't get it to happen. Lol

Eta: I discarded 2 pre O temps and it changed my coverline. I like that much more :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: Thank you :) I think I've just perfected the selfie pose! Is your scan in 11 days a gender scan? You're like me with my first pregnancy, had SOOO many scans, but was so lovely to see my little guy so many times. I had far fewer with Isla and I really missed seeing her as often.

Campn: thank you too :) like I said, I think I just know how to pose just right for a selfie :haha: and yep, that's Isla, not looking too happy and all squished up. She's a kind of mousey colour (I think in the sun she'll go a golden blonde) and Oscar is a true blonde. He's very fair, but goes white in summer. I love my kids' hair!! I have such hair envy!! Hope you're feeling better after that insensitive woman's idiotic suggestion :hugs: I really hope that we can do an IUI next cycle too as I really need something to pick me up. Will be asking my mum over the next few days :/ I hate asking for stuff like that!

Drum: Glad you had a nice day for Shy's birthday party!! I've kind of given up on his cycle now. Not feeling as devastated about it today.

Smille: thank you so much for your heartfelt words of support and advice. So lovely to read and so heartening as well. You made me feel tons better. Thank you :hugs: I'm so glad you finally got your long-awaited BFP and I cannot wait for you to have your baby. 

Pompey: sorry this cycle is messing you around! An 8 day luteal phase must be very difficult. Have you started taking vitamin B6? Supposedly it helps, but with me it massively delayed my ovulation. As for NHS support with TTC, I don't know what it's like where you are, but here, I was told that as I have children, I wouldn't get any help from NhS beyond basic tests. Not even a consultation. I hope it's different where you are as private is so ridiculously expensive!!

Texas: I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Bee: your chart is still looking amazing :) I'm excited for your test! I really do think this is it for you! I'd love to be cycle buddies again, but if you get your BFP this cycle I'll be even happier!!! It's great that the femara is helping your progesterone too. My chart does look great, but it is just the progesterone I'm sure :) tested with cheapies this morning, which aren't at all sensitive it would seem, but still nothing. Definitely out! I'll test one more time tomorrow and then if BFN I'll stop taking progesterone and wait for AF. Don't want to waste them, they are soooooo expensive!! 

Gina: wow, that is an interesting chart! I've never seen such flat temps either. I don't know anything about low progesterone, but I hope your doctor has some insight. Are you still feeling positive about this cycle?

Kittykat: sorry about your bfn :hugs:





So 12dpo and awaiting the dreaded AF. I'm going to talk to my mum tonight about borrowing money. Feel really bad about it. I got a little drunk last night :blush: watched lots of corny movies and indulged in junk food and wine! Felt bad for it today as a hangover with two little ones is not for the faint hearted! I'm feeling much better today, but still not 100% sadly.

Trying to distract myself; we find out school placements for my son for September in 40 minutes. We almost certainly know he's into the best school he can be (where he is at nursery now) as with his autism we went a different route to the normal application procedure and found out through that that he got a place, but I need to see it officially on writing before I believe it! Primary school places are in massive demand at good schools in London and even though we only live 700m away from this school, we would not be in if it weren't for Oscar's autism. The fact that he's on means the rest of our kids would get in too. There is no other school near here I could ever consider for them, so there is a silver lining to him suffering with autism: at least he will have a good school to help him reach his potential.


Edit; wow :) just seen how long this post is. Do I win a prize? :haha:


----------



## gina236

Squirrel you definitely win!! Lol. I am not as positive as I was. This is the scary part of the cycle for me so I stress alot about whether the baby will be able to stick. I hope your feeling is wrong and you get a bfp tomorrow. But if not IUI will be a great option!


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I feel the same way when I post :haha: I am sorry you're feeling out and down. I still really hope this is it for you. If not that you get the help you need for that IUI. Major :hugs: 

TeX I am so sorry hun I hope next cycle is it. 

Gina If something is off I am glad they'll know soon. Praying for you.

Bla I still have 16 days until we go and it is eating at me lol. Now that I know we are going for it my impatience is kicking in. I do hope you let us know so excited for you.

Pompey really hope you get some help soon. I am so sorry about your situation.

Kitty :hugs: hun

Ladies I believe I am officially insane. We decided to go ahead and do both rooms this weekend and in doing so picked the theme of the baby's room. In doing that gave me the colors to go shopping with. I am officially almost finished other than clothes now.... With four different orders coming in the next two weeks I have officially gone mental :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Aww Squirrel: I'm sorry you are still down but at least you kinda enjoyed yourself with food and wine! I hope you can find the best school for your little smart fellow! O and no, not specifically a gender scan, it's a private one and we can look at little one for about 30 minutes including looking at gender if we want. We'll also get 6 pictures and a dvd! :D
And yes, you win! 

Gina: I hope that's it because I looked at some of your older charts and the post-O temps that you have now aren't actually that low. I really think FF f-ed up!

Drum: Aahhhh 16 days, EVEN WORSE. My uncle's partner was like "It's a girl I can tell". I think she's full of crap haha but now I want to find out even more to see who's right! SO thinks it's a boy. Some of you think it's a boy. I have no idea... I want to know so badly! 
What is the theme you are going with? We are going with a woodland animal kind of theme. I really love owls and foxes and rabbits. And nature. So a lot of earthy and calm colours, no bright colours (I'm sorta overly sensitive to bright colors, distracts the hell out of me!).


----------



## beemeck

gina - good luck with the last of the tests! the progesterone test should help answer some questions about your chart. I've have many months of suuuuper flat temps. I always think it's weird when I do too! 

squirrel - I really think we will be cycle buddies again! I just can't get over my timing issue. and I'm feeling all my normal pre AF symptoms - I always get massive cravings the week before and have started feeling crampy as of yesterday. I was crampy after my bfp, but not before. although I guess the baby wasn't in my uterus but then why did I have cramps after? :wacko: anyway, good luck asking your mom! I think she seems like she is willing to help and it shouldn't be to much. I remember you mentioning the price before and it made me wonder. Our docs said that even if our insurance didn't cover it, the IUI would have only been $120. we were like, wow really? and she said yes, it's not an expensive procedure. the 120 is to pay for washing the sperm and then they just put it in. so I'm sorry they jack the price up there! hoping everything works out and you are being inseminated 2 weeks from now! :haha:

drum - so great you are being productive! :happydance::happydance: 16 days woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Bla we decided to do Starry Night. So a very light blue base that we'll accent with darker blues for a boy or yellow and white for a girl. We ordered a lrg replica of the painting but still considering doing a mural of all three scenes. I love the wooden theme if you're interested a friend of mine actually ordered stencils and did a mural and wall border with them. I can ask for the links.
Everyone here thinks boy DH hopes otherwise but still thinks boy. I will shock everyone if it's a girl 

Bee that is a wonderful terminology for it :haha: Still praying for you and even with my lack of charting knowledge your chart looks amazing. Are they still going ahead with the saline ultrasound, if this is a miss?


----------



## campn

Pomp- Soy didn't effect my temps too much but I did get my BFP first cycle trying them so I'm very hopeful for you!!

Gina- Def looks like you ovulated! When do you travel to Italy!??

Bee- Your chart does look great hun, sorry you're having trouble sleeping the slightest things going in my life make my sleep so so bad but your temps are still so high! I also try not to judge what anyone says to me but that lady's tone wasn't at all friendly, she even said why would you go get a scan at 16 weeks that's too early and how it's beyond her. Just very rude over all, it's not like I'm using her money to get a scan. I could never talk to anyone like that offline or online. She has 2 boys so I'm hoping she just doesn't know how a girl should look like down there. 

Drum- I think it's smart to get it all done early on! I know if I waited until the end I would panic but maybe cause I'm just so impatient. What theme did you pick!? Make sure to upload some pictures!

Squirrel- I hope your talk with your mom goes great, has she been supportive about it all? I know money is a pretty sensitive subject for some people but I hope she's more than willing to help you out a bit so you can give her more beautiful grandkids! 

I'm sorry if I missed anyone! <3


----------



## beemeck

oh camp - she just sounds awful. sounds like she might be a little jelly and prob wants a girl for herself. Juliette doesn't need that drama!


----------



## pompeyvix

blablamana said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed peskipiksee!
> Pompeyvix: Could be the soy, but for me strange temps would usually occur right after AF. Closer to O it would mellow out and be normal/expected for the rest of the cycle. 8 day LP is pretty short, you could take a vit-b complex (especially for b6 I believe) to help with that? I don't know if that's true btw, just something I see coming back on this forum :)
> 
> Thanks for this, perhaps it's because I had AF and I am also not sleeping brilliantly.
> I have been taking B6 and B complex now for 3 months and it's not made any difference whatsoever! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry! It's short but it doesn't have to be a problem when you do get pregnant though, that's really hard to say. I heard that some people with a short LP get progesterone etc to help, but I'm not really sure of its effectiveness. Your doctor wouldn't really take you seriously on this right (or am I mixing people up now :haha:)? Sorry that going private is so costly for you (well, for anyone I think).
> Wouldn't it be possible to file a complaint and get a new consultant that way? I know that NHS is NHS, but you could just be dealing with a b****. Someone else might be way more understanding!Click to expand...

Yes this as me you are referring about! I am going to my GP on Friday. My plan is to beg her for some progesterone as I think that will help. I worry I am not producing enough progesterone in the second half of my cycle which is why my AF comes so soon. But I am just guessing as I have no idea as to why my lp is so short. I wil try and see if the Dr is willing to refer me again to a different consultant to try and get a different opinion. I have very few hopes though!


----------



## blablamana

O Drum that theme sounds really beautiful! Please post pictures when it's done. I would love the link to the stencils, if you would be so kind!


----------



## blablamana

Pompeyvix: Have you ever taken OPKs from the moment your AF was done? Maybe that surge you had last month at day 21 was a secondary non-ovulation surge (it happens sometimes)? 
You probably have and know exactly that you do ovulate that late.. so I'm sorry if it comes across as rude. Just trying to come up with some reasons/explanations :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

squirrel. said:


> Pompey: sorry this cycle is messing you around! An 8 day luteal phase must be very difficult. Have you started taking vitamin B6? Supposedly it helps, but with me it massively delayed my ovulation. As for NHS support with TTC, I don't know what it's like where you are, but here, I was told that as I have children, I wouldn't get any help from NhS beyond basic tests. Not even a consultation. I hope it's different where you are as private is so ridiculously expensive!!

I have been taking B6 for 3 months now and it's not making any difference whatsoever. I take 100mg of B6 and then B Complex to go with it. I've heard this is the magical luteal phase lengthener - sadly not for me :(

I was told similar re the NHS and having a child already. I was told things like IVF etc are a big no no, but they would investigate problems and they would prescribe things like clomid / progesterone etc if needed. I have been under the consultant since October, but was told I wouldn't be going back at my appointment 2 weeks ago because allegedly there is "nothing wrong" with either of us, despite my short luteal phase. Frustrated is an understatement!!

If all the natural herbs and vitamins don't work , it looks like I will have to go private, but we don't have the funds for IVF or anything else invasive sadly.


----------



## pompeyvix

blablamana said:


> Pompeyvix: Have you ever taken OPKs from the moment your AF was done? Maybe that surge you had last month at day 21 was a secondary non-ovulation surge (it happens sometimes)?
> You probably have and know exactly that you do ovulate that late.. so I'm sorry if it comes across as rude. Just trying to come up with some reasons/explanations :hugs:

To be fair , I haven't. But then I don't get a temp jump or EWCM or anything like that. I started OPks between days 10 and 12. I am CD 9 today, so I will start them tomorrow just in case :)
I don't think you are rude at all, I am wiling to listen to ideas and am open to anything really, within reason!


----------



## pompeyvix

gina - you certainly do have an interesting chart! I wonder what your CD21 bloods will show? I am getting mine done again later this cycle as like you I wonder if I have low progesterone. I am interested in what your temps come back like.
Also, are you going to Italy? If so, where? I see another poster make a comment about that. We are going to Italy in June and I cannot wait!

Bee - I've only been temping one month, but have been doing OPKs longer and my luteal phase seems consistent. Even when I wasn't ovulating last year, my body was trying to ovulate around CD21 and then AF would start 8 days later :(
Sorry you didn't sleep well last night, I know that feeling well! You sure seem t be keeping busy though! I hope this month is your lucky month though and you do get a BFP!
BTW - how can femara help with progesterone? And what is fermara?

Squirrel - I am glad your Son got into the school you wanted , what a relief! It sounds like he will be getting the support he needs, which is fantastic. 
I hope the chat with your mum goes well tonight :hugs:

Texas - I am sorry you got the temp drop of death this morning :hugs: I wonder what on earth all the spotting was about ?!

Kitty - sorry you had a BFN. Although there is always hope until Af actually arrives.

peskipiksee - I really hope that's the start of stronger lines for you and your BFP!! fingers crossed :)

blab - your scan date will come round so quickly! do you have a gut feeling as to whether it's a boy or girl?


----------



## TexasRider

I am going with Bees assumption of weak ovulation. Basically I O'd late and then I didn't have a good enough progesterone since the egg wasn't fully developed and I spotted cause the progesterone dropped off too early. But oddly I have had no spotting today??? Just weird that it did it for 4 days and now nothing. Hoping AF shows tomorrow so at least my temp drop means something otherwise I will be totally confused!


----------



## campn

Pomp- Maybe your doctor can prescribe femara!? Like bee said it could help with any progesterone problems you have. Has your LP always been this short? It could be a temporary thing?


----------



## campn

Pesk- I hope this is your BFP!! Do you have a picture!? Some of us have really good like eyes *wink,wink*


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ooohhh.. Everyone likes a bit of test porn! Lol xx


----------



## gina236

I can't keep up on here. Pompey and campn, I leave for italy in 3 weeks on the 11th. We are going to rome, florence, Venice, and Milan. I'm super excited! 

Pompey, an 8 day LP is definitely not good but I have heard of women still getting pregnant with short LPs like that so there is definitely still hope. You just have to hope to implant early. Hope you find something that will do the trick!


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> I can't keep up on here. Pompey and campn, I leave for italy in 3 weeks on the 11th. We are going to rome, florence, Venice, and Milan. I'm super excited!
> 
> Pompey, an 8 day LP is definitely not good but I have heard of women still getting pregnant with short LPs like that so there is definitely still hope. You just have to hope to implant early. Hope you find something that will do the trick!

Eat some yummy cannolis for me! I had a dream about them last night for some weird reason and now I'm craving them so bad! Are you guys sure you don't need a third wheel!?? ;)


----------



## Smille24

Bee- $120 is a bargain! We were charged $700. I wonder why the cost is substantially different when they're so close in proximity. 

Campn- that woman sounds rude. I'd just brush her off. Some people don't know how to communicate with others.

Drum- my dh thinks we're having a boy, but wants another girl. He loves that our dd is a daddy's girl. I thought it was a boy originally, but now I feel like it's a girl. I have 4 pregnant friends right now who are all having girls so I feel doubtful that a boy is in the cards for us.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla No worries! Will be sending the link soon through PM.

Campn we decided to do Starry Night so at the moment everything has a bright blue base, we'll either go with yellow/white accents for a girl or darker blues for a boy. Have you already decided on Juliette's?

Smille You might be surprised! I hope you get what you're wanting. I am so excited to see what you're having.

Gina congratulations again that is so exciting!


----------



## beemeck

Smille - that is so odd that there are so many differences. Perhaps I misunderstood her. The iuis are actually free for us since they are covered. We were talking about how we couldn't believe our luck and that's when she mentioned that it was only 120 if our insurance hadn't covered it, but that didn't sound right. We even questioned it and she said all that needs paid for is the sperm washing. It's a mystery! But 700 eek glad you only had to do it once! Hope squirrel is getting the money as we speak :) 

So my guesses are in ladies - smille and blab I'm guessing boys. Drum- I'm guessing girl. You guys can go ahead and take the exact opposite of those since I was dead wrong with jgo and camp lol 

Teeny -'love the new pic !!!


----------



## campn

I think blabla is having a boy too!

Smille I think you're having a girl 

And Drum boy! 

It's hard to guess if I don't see ultrasound pictures though! 

Bee- I always guess correct with my own babies, but then I change my mind! Like this doubt gets to me! With DS I was convinced he's a boy then I said no it's a girl, and this time I was convinced it's a girl then I said no it's a boy. I've no trust for my instincts at all.

Edit to add: I always forget to answer someone, I'm sorry!
Drum, I think butterflies and owls or is that too corny!? With DS we went with a jungle theme with safari animals it was my proudest moment.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Conundrum

Bee DH will be singing your praises if your right lol.

Campn not at all! There are so many ways to do it and all the colors to pick from! You'll have a blast! His room was adorable!


----------



## Smille24

Thanks for the guesses ladies. Either way we'll be thrilled, but I'm pretty sure dh and I are on opposite teams right now. 

With dd we did a jungle theme. With this one I want to do woodland creatures. 

Bee- We would've rather paid the $700 multiple times than the $20k for ivf. I'm so happy that your insurance covers it. Ours apparently doesn't believe in helping people have babies. I know you're feeling out, but I felt out too. I still have hope for you!


----------



## TexasRider

I have no idea what's going on with my temps??? I got plenty of sleep so that wasn't an issue. I took a Walmart cheapie just for the heck of it this morning and it was bfn of course. No idea why my AF hasn't started yet but I'm beginning to think maybe I did not O this month? Or maybe I am 14dpo and not 15? And she will be here tomorrow? All I know is my test said im
Not Pregnant.... Maybe they aren't as sensitive? Anyway I have no idea what's going on... Sigh


----------



## Smille24

Texas- maybe the spotting was your body trying to force itself to ovulate? I have no clue what's going on. I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Conundrum

TeX :hugs: I am so sorry for the hectic cycle. Maybe wait another day and test with a frer? Hoping you have some answers soon.

Smille woodland animals will be fun! Congratulations on 16weeks, not too much longer and you'll know!


----------



## beemeck

hmmm tex I wonder if AF will show up today? didn't that happen last cycle where she wasn't around in the morning, but showed up later in the day? since test was a bfn, it would be nice to get this show on the road! 

another sleepless night so another open circle. I think the temps should be fairly accurate though because I'm at least asleep for an hour before taking them at my normal time and I'm never actually getting up or doing anything more than a quick toss and turn. so I'm impressed that my progesterone is doing so well and glad that I don't have to have that argument with my doc or have to take progesterone because I heard that they can have nasty side effects. AF is due on Saturday. I hope I don't have any spotting leading up to it - that will make me very happy! I just hate that I have to call and leave a message on the weekend and then when my RE calls on Monday, everything is rushed. I am wondering if they are going to want to up my femara dosage to maybe get 2 eggs? and then I have to schedule the saline ultrasound - eek!


----------



## campn

Tex- I really think you should call your doctor and have some professional advice and see what's really going on? It's so frustrating so I think talking to a doctor might help give you some sort of answer. 

Bee- Well I don't think you're gonna get AF this cycle but that's just me! Stay away AF!


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Thanks for the guesses ladies. Either way we'll be thrilled, but I'm pretty sure dh and I are on opposite teams right now.
> 
> With dd we did a jungle theme. With this one I want to do *woodland creatures.*
> 
> Bee- We would've rather paid the $700 multiple times than the $20k for ivf. I'm so happy that your insurance covers it. Ours apparently doesn't believe in helping people have babies. I know you're feeling out, but I felt out too. I still have hope for you!


Aaah that's so cool, we are going to do that too (few pages back)! Woodland animals are so cute. We thought about jungle first too but we figured that woodland animals are 'closer' to home. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

bee- im wanting to say you are right. No AF first thing and then it showed before lunch I think... So fingers crossed she shows. If I don't get her in a week I will take another test and if bfn I will refill my provera and take it to bring on AF. I will definitely contact my doctor later on in the week though just to be sure. Just very frustrated and over this whole process


edit to add that yes AF did show up last cycle in the morning just not first thing. I went back and looked at my posts... Literally hit the previous button like 30 times lol


----------



## pompeyvix

TexasRider said:


> bee- im wanting to say you are right. No AF first thing and then it showed before lunch I think... So fingers crossed she shows. If I don't get her in a week I will take another test and if bfn I will refill my provera and take it to bring on AF. I will definitely contact my doctor later on in the week though just to be sure. Just very frustrated and over this whole process
> 
> 
> edit to add that yes AF did show up last cycle in the morning just not first thing. I went back and looked at my posts... Literally hit the previous button like 30 times lol

Not sure if you're aware, but you can change the posts per page length from 10 to 40. It makes it much much easier to keep up with busy threads like these! I couldn't do without it now!

Fingers crossed AF starts soon so you can get this cycle over with :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

pompeyvix said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> bee- im wanting to say you are right. No AF first thing and then it showed before lunch I think... So fingers crossed she shows. If I don't get her in a week I will take another test and if bfn I will refill my provera and take it to bring on AF. I will definitely contact my doctor later on in the week though just to be sure. Just very frustrated and over this whole process
> 
> 
> edit to add that yes AF did show up last cycle in the morning just not first thing. I went back and looked at my posts... Literally hit the previous button like 30 times lol
> 
> Not sure if you're aware, but you can change the posts per page length from 10 to 40. It makes it much much easier to keep up with busy threads like these! I couldn't do without it now!
> 
> Fingers crossed AF starts soon so you can get this cycle over with :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow! Been here for years and had no idea :) you just made my life easier! How does one go about doing this? Being a bit thick!


----------



## squirrel.

Gina: wow, your holiday sounds great! I love Italy and even though I've only been twice, it's left a firm impression on me, such a beautiful country! I hope you have the most amazing time there. Venice is just so so beautiful (my husband and I have plans to go with just the two of us in the summer).

Bee: $120??? So so cheap! That's crazy! Yeah I'm not sure why it's so expensive here. I think that cost covers scans as well, but even then, shouldn't be so expensive. I'm sorry you got a bfn :hugs: but you don't seem too upset, which is great! I hope your doctor does prescribe more femara to maybe get more follicles. Over here I don't think they would, as clinics have to try and keep multiple birth numbers down, but if they don't have that restraint, then I'd imagine there wouldn't be an issue. And yay for booking your saline ultrasound! Even though this didn't end well for either of us, I'm glad we've still got each other as cycle buddies for yet another round :hugs:

Teeny: fantastic new avatar picture! You look like you're glowing! Pregnancy suits you :)

My guesses :) 
Drum: girl
Smille: boy
Blabla: girl

Campn: your son's nursery was gorgeous!!! So cute! I think owls and butterflies would be lovely, not corny at all!! I love owls; my favourite items of Isla's have always been owl or woodland themed! If we were doing a nursery, it would definitely be woodland/owl themed!

Texas: sorry you're still in limbo. I'm really surprised about your test! With that chart, I would be really sure you were pregnant as your temp hasn't stayed down. Maybe try a more sensitive test?




So as for me, more BFNs today, so I stopped taking the progesterone. I expect my temp to start dropping tomorrow and AF in a couple of days. So I spoke to my mum and she is happy to lend us the money :dance: :dance: :dance: she just wants us to try one more cycle with just clomid first (will be asking for the trigger again too). So either next cycle ends in a BFP or I will be doing an IUI in June :dance: :D 

I feel so much better now! Phew! Felt really really down there for a while!!


----------



## pompeyvix

squirrel. said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> bee- im wanting to say you are right. No AF first thing and then it showed before lunch I think... So fingers crossed she shows. If I don't get her in a week I will take another test and if bfn I will refill my provera and take it to bring on AF. I will definitely contact my doctor later on in the week though just to be sure. Just very frustrated and over this whole process
> 
> 
> edit to add that yes AF did show up last cycle in the morning just not first thing. I went back and looked at my posts... Literally hit the previous button like 30 times lol
> 
> Not sure if you're aware, but you can change the posts per page length from 10 to 40. It makes it much much easier to keep up with busy threads like these! I couldn't do without it now!
> 
> Fingers crossed AF starts soon so you can get this cycle over with :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Been here for years and had no idea :) you just made my life easier! How does one go about doing this? Being a bit thick!Click to expand...

One of those things that is on here but unless someone points it out to you, you would never know!

Anyway, click on Quick Links in the tool bar above the thread, select Edit Options, scroll down to Thread Display Options and then change number of posts to show per page to 40, go to the bottom and save the changes... and voila! Your BnB life will be changed for the better forever!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I am so happy your talk with your mom went well. I am so happy you have that kind of support behind you. My mom was emotionally supportive and for me that was enough. Lots and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## beemeck

No bfn yet squirrel lol but i assume there would be if I ever tested ! My post was a little confusing - I've just wrote this cycle off from the start so I'm planning for the next cycle to keep me going. Haven't tested or scheduled anything yet - just mentally preparing lol ! So glad to hear of your plan - this is it !!! A mere month or two away :)


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Awww your mom is the best! That's so sweet of her and that's the kind of mom I want to be for sure. I think trying clomid one more time is very reasonable so at least that gives you two more chances of BFP and not just next month with IUI if you know what I mean!?

Does the NHS not cover IUI if you already have kids? I understand not covering something like IVF cause it's expensive and more complicated but why not IUI? Here the government covers nothing at all though :p


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel so happy with the news! Cannot wait to see that BFP to come :happydance:

Bee I cannot wait to see your tests! You have amazing resolve hun, around this point I caved. I understand waiting but if you do decide to go ahead, please upload some pictures. So excited for you.

Teeny love the picture!

Pompey thank you so much for the information. I never knew either lol


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I see your temp went up again. Hmm I wonder if it was late implantation?


----------



## beemeck

my temp is on the way down. I feel AF brewing! I wish I could just call my RE now and get the next cycle underway to give me something tangible to look forward to....grrr!!! :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm sorry this cycle might not have worked out. Are you going to insist that next cycle they plan the iui a little better?


----------



## beemeck

that's the plan. I feel so rushed and I hate that AF will show up on a weekend again. That means that Saturday is CD 1 and I will call and leave a message. I'll have to start the drugs on CD 3 which is Monday - the same day they will call me back. I want to see about increasing from 2.5 to 5 (what she originally wanted me on) to possibly get 2 eggs and increase the chances. So I'm kind of hoping to try and call Friday and tell them that I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow (they told me not to temp ugh) and see if I can schedule a quick consultation appt on either Friday after or Monday to discuss the options for next cycle. 

I need to talk about my dosage of femara, moving the first ultrasound up so it's sooner, and the saline ultrasound. I really hope they don't plan to do this all over the phone! They prob don't because they have been exceeding all of my expectations so far, but I'm just worried !


----------



## gina236

Whoever said you can change the amount of posts per page, you are amazing!! Sooo much easier and it works on a phone too! &#128516;

Bee sorry your feeling out. I hope next month you can get them to time it better.

Texas, I hope you get out of limbo soon one way or another! That's the worst place to be.

Squirrel so glad your talk with your mom went well. That bfp is coming so soon!!

Campn, you can totally stow away in our luggage!! :winkwink:


----------



## TexasRider

Yes it went up but I'm not sure if it's accurate. Daughter woke at 3 and then I felt like it was restless sleep. Went to the bathroom and wiped and saw pink. Hoping it develops into AF soon. I took a test this am and bfn again. I think I may only be 15dpo instead of 16 but oh well.

Even if it was a late implant I don't think it would be viable. Seems like I read if an embryo implants late there is more chance of miscarriage?

Bee- sorry about AF. Hopefully you can get everything arranged and it not drive you crazy. I'm a big planner too and the timing thing would make me crazy as well...


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> that's the plan. I feel so rushed and I hate that AF will show up on a weekend again. That means that Saturday is CD 1 and I will call and leave a message. I'll have to start the drugs on CD 3 which is Monday - the same day they will call me back. I want to see about increasing from 2.5 to 5 (what she originally wanted me on) to possibly get 2 eggs and increase the chances. So I'm kind of hoping to try and call Friday and tell them that I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow (they told me not to temp ugh) and see if I can schedule a quick consultation appt on either Friday after or Monday to discuss the options for next cycle.
> 
> I need to talk about my dosage of femara, moving the first ultrasound up so it's sooner, and the saline ultrasound. I really hope they don't plan to do this all over the phone! They prob don't because they have been exceeding all of my expectations so far, but I'm just worried !

You know your body and I think that's a great plan. I think that since you usually O on the day of a surge, you should definitely be doing iui sooner. Maybe show the dr your chart and explain what happened this cycle. They will or should definitely work with you. This cycle was a trial run, next cycle they'll be able to time it better.


----------



## beemeck

that is totally my plan! :flower: I'm kicking myself for not going into more detail with them but I had consistently been O'ing on day 15 or later and first ultrasound was scheduled for day 13. I asked if the meds would change my O day and they said no so I left it at that. :dohh: This time I want to go into way more detail and get this planned right!


----------



## trixiesmith

wow that's a lot to catch up on! That's the only downside to being gone from here for a few days lol. So I'm not really going to reply to too much of everything for everyone because that just means I need to go back and re-read everything, but I did definitely read it. If I get anyone mixed up, I'm sorry.

pomp, pes and kitty  not sure if I welcomed you already, but welcome! Always lovely having new girls on the thread. If youve been on here for a little while already, Im sorry  I havent been too active the past few weeks.

bee - you're not out until you're out. I am still holding onto hope for you. And thank you for what you said, I don't want to leave here again, I missed you ladies too much with that two weeks I deactivated last time. 

camp - gorgeous bump! 

squirrel - so glad you have your mom's support like that. If I were close enough to my mom to talk to her about ttc, I imagine she would be the same way. you're also not out until you're out.

tex and gina - I'm loving your charts. Keeping my fx for bfps for you both. 

pomp - was your lp always short like that? Sorry if you already said so, Im struggling to remember what I all read now lol 

pes - have you tested yet?

drum - happy birthday to your little girl!

afm: I took Monday off work and drove 2hrs to go spend Sunday and Monday with DH. We had a date day/night, which we rarely do so it was super nice. It's nice getting back to where we were before... tmi maybe, but it has already helped our sex life too. Sex for fun is so much fun and so relaxing! lol :blush:

Also, I put my ff vip on hold, stopped temping, put away all tests, and am only allowing myself to track af on ovia and possibly for when to/not to dtd. After informing DH of that, he tells me last night that he's totally confused about wanting a baby. He said he wants one and doesn't at the same time. He doesnt seem to realize that it messes us both up a bit when we ttc, so I had to set him straight by reminding him of our ntnp plan and saying I cant get on board with actively ttc again right now otherwise Ill go nutty lol. Men I tell ya! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Ladies, I'm sorry for reply without responding to messages, but I am FREAKING OUT!!!

I just got a squinter. Not even one that you can't see on the test, but have to tweak to get, but a proper real squinter, faint pink, but definitely visible to the eye and appeared within the first minute on an FRER. I'm 14dpo (maybe) and used less than an hour hold afternoon pee after drinking loads of water all day, so not at all concentrated. I just got home, saw the tests had arrived in the mail and thought why the hell not, I'll test and then BAM there it was - I started weeping all over again like I did when I got my BFN on 11dpo. I am so so so so so so so scared right now. I haven't tested with an FRER since 11dpo... I was using cheapies before that... I don't want to hope that this is it, but I am so so so scared! What if I'd tested with FMU, what would it look like without massively dilute less-than-one-hour hold afternoon pee!! I have one more FRER for the morning.

The thing is, I stopped taking progesterone and my temp still didn't come down, not even a little bit and I have been feelign really weird all day. I can't dare to hope this is it. It feels too late to get a proper BFP... I am so scared ladies. Needless to say I sprinted upstairs and put in a progesterone pessary straight away!

As usual, image isn't great as getting these squinters on camera is so difficult...https://s31.postimg.org/t0d6w2c2j/squinter.jpg


----------



## BabyForIris

I just came to do a proper reply and I can't even do that until I say OMG THATS A LINE!!!!!! 
Squirrel!!! I am so happy for you I am crying (might be hormones...). 

Congrats hun. I am over the moon for you. Truly I am :hugs:


----------



## gina236

Squirrel that's a line!!! Not even a squinter! That's just a faint line!! Congrats girl!! Can't wait to see how dark a FMU one will be!


----------



## trixiesmith

Ahh squirrel I see it! Beautiful line! Congrats - now I'll be eagerly awaiting a fmu update. Eeee I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Squirrel!! a H&H 9 months to you dear! 

now, lets see Bee's BFP!!


----------



## TexasRider

That is awesome squirell! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- OMG I SEE IT!!!!! :happydance: I was just going to say, hurry up and take that progesterone bc it will definitely help keep your bean safe. I so so so hope it's darker tomorrow. Eek I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god so happy for you squirrel!!! Not even a squinter honey!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel that is amazing congratulations!!!! Cannot wait to see the morning's test so very happy for you!


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: 

I am so scared though. I really feel so very worried this is just the sign that I had a chemical. I marked it on my chart as regardless, it's definitely a line! Even if it ends in a chemical, at least we can still do this! At least we still work!!! I am so so so so scared for tomorrow. I think I'll break down and weep some more if whatever I get on that test tomorrow.

I have been feeling very weird today! Exhausted (so so exhausted), dizzy, hot but also shivery at the same time, strange taste in my mouth, so bloated, a little crampy and just not myself. I thought I was catching my daughter's cold.

So if this is it (and that's a big if!) then definitely no twins if I'm only getting a positive on 14dpo :haha:! (Though I wonder if maybe my body tried to ovulate and then couldn't for some reason and actually ovulated where that dip is on 3dpo, which would only make me 11dpo today). 

Bee: I so so so am hoping you get a BFP in a few days and that this one for me sticks and we get to be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## campn

OMG squirrel I didn't even need to squint hun that line is there!!!! And you completely gave up! You might have gotten your BFP 2 days ago if you used an FRER!!!! Congratulations Squik!!! Stick baby stick stick stick!! Sticky dust from me!!! <3 <3


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel no matter what we're here if you need us. Your right the worst that can happen is you have your answers. I don't think you'll have to worry about it though hun, I've read women not getting squinters until 16-18dpo. That is an amazing test did not even have to enlarge to see it. Congratulations again


----------



## blablamana

SQUIRRELLLLLL: YESSS, I knew it! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

OMG, I'm so so so happy for you Squirrel. That is definitely a BFP right there. Cannot wait for FMU. A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Deffo a link there Squirrel, no if's or but's!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## beemeck

Squirrel !!! My love <3 I commented on your journal first :) eeeeeeeeeek !!!! I am so so happy for you right now ! And they say that hcg levels have no correlations with twins ! I'm crossing everything for you right now and of course I would love to join you as bump buddies but you might have to wait for me a bit !


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you so much all you beautiful ladies :hugs: your support has been and is invaluable to me! I couldn't have done this nor could I carry on without all of you!!

Bee: :hugs: I know we are going to be bump buddies, I just know it, even if one of us is a few weeks ahead of the other one. To me your chart is still looking amazing, but I know how it feels to start seeing that temp drop even just a little bit. You are so not out though till AF arrives.

I am too scared to feel happy ladies. Until I see that test tomorrow I daren't hope... if it's negative again, it will crush me... that's what I'm the most scared of! When I had my chemical way back in August I had a line this light and it only ever got a tiny bit darker and then faded again. I am so scared of that happening again :cry:

The more I think about it, the more I wonder if I really did ovulate 3 days later... more hoping than believing I suppose. It would be easier for me to accept such a light line on 11dpo rather than 14dpo. I also wonder if maybe I've always ovulated several days later than I think and that's why we've been struggling, as we usually bd up to the day of or the day after ovulation and then take a break as it becomes so forced otherwise. This cycle we broke that pattern as our anniversary fell then and we were away alone together for the night :blush: what if that was all it took?? Also, the more I think about it, the more I remember being unsure about that first temp rise as I'd had a dodgy night's sleep... so what if it was raised because of that and then I started taking the progesterone, which sent my temp up the following night, but then for it to come all the way back down, even when I was on progesterone... it feels fishy!


----------



## TexasRider

Finally called my OB. I've been spotting for over a week. Only a few hours at a time each day but it's bright red... I'm sure he thinks I'm crazy cause I called when it started last week. Oh well I don't care. They should call back in less than an hour hopefully


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies.... I've been stalking this forum for awhile but just kinda shy about sharing things but when I read this I had to say something!!!

SQUIRREL THAT IS SO A LINE!!!!!! OMG can't wait to see what FMU shows tomorrwo!!!! I'll do a proper hello in a few ladies!!!! So e cited for ya hun!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Appointment is Tuesday after school. So glad I don't have long to wait. Fingers crossed I get some help.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- You have had chemicals but you've also had lhealthy pregnancies and two gorgeous kids! I have seen even more squinty tests on here and they're all very pregnant now. It only needs to darken now! And we really have no 100% way to say when you ovulated so you may be earlier!!

Bee- I'm still holding out hope for you, your temp is still ridiculously high and you're still so in. You may just get your bump buddy ;)


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- it could be possible that you're only 11dpo. My line was really faint around then and got a lot darker. I have so much hope for you. I'm praying for a nice line for you tomorrow.


----------



## squirrel.

So it was a chemical I guess. Test showed only a whisper today, fainter than yesterday's tiny line. I can't help but blame myself. What if I hadn't stopped taking the progesterone? Might everything have been okay? I don't feel as upset as I thought I would. I think I knew this would happen. A very faint line showing up on 14dpo isn't indicative of a healthy pregnancy... Not when I usually get strong lines by 11/12dpo. I didn't really let myself believe it was happening, so I think that's maybe why I feel not too bad about it. At least it's not like last time, where I'd tested positive for 5 days and then started bleeding. I keep thinking, was it maybe just faulty? But no, there was a visible definite pink line on that test and a trace today. At least I have his hope of an IUI next cycle, but to be honest, it looks like sperm can get in after all, so that's a plus. Now I just need my period to arrive so I can look to the future instead of dwelling on what might have been once again. It's coming up to what would have been my due date of my chemical. I'm on this other bread where myself and four other lovely ladies all started out trying and they all fell pregnant within a few months. They've all given birth now or are soon due. One of them had the same due date as me for those precious few days and it's been really hard to look at her ticket and think about what could have been. 

My temp came down a bit this morning too, so I had a bad feeling. Though I didn't sleep at all last night. Isla had me up every hour. So it's not reliable. I had hope it was just because I hadn't slept. Last night I was feeling so warm, I hoped for a super high temp his morning and a lovely BFP...

Looking ahead to next cycle. I have to do that now. If I look back then I'll struggle to carry on.


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry squirrel, I have no words. :hugs:
Don't look at your temp today, it's worthless because of bad sleep. 
It could be just a slow start of hcg, don't give up hope just yet. And even if it is a chemical, it is definitely NOT your fault. Definitely not. 
Don't give up lovely lady! <3


----------



## pompeyvix

Squirrel, please dont give up hope just yet. All pregnancies and bfp's are different, so this one could just be a slow burner. 

And whatever you do, don't blame yourself. Missing one day of progesterone is not going to cause a chemical. Don't be so hard on yourself. 

Xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Squirel. Xx


----------



## blablamana

Texas, Good luck. Such a strange week for you, with all the on and off spotting.


----------



## kittykat7210

My thoughts are with you squirrel, I'm so sorry but you must blame yourself, these things happen, and you have iui to look forward to, it's going to happen, i know it's hard but stay positive honey <3



Sorry you are struggling with sickness, I know my first one my sickness was horrendous, couldn't really keep anything down! Eating and drinking didn't make a difference, I just had to experiment with what I could stomach then stick with it no matter how boring or bad it was, at least it was some nutrients! Hopefully it will ease up for you!! Xx


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- :hugs: I'm so sorry your test isn't darker. If there's still a line, I'd continue with the progesterone just in case. Test again in a couple of days and if negative stop the meds.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I really was expecting this. I think that's why I wept when I saw it yesterday, I was so tantalisingly close. I just knew it wouldn't be darker today. The fact it's lighter with FMU is a sign that it's on it's way out rather than rising, so I know it didn't stick. Maybe it was late inplantation and it wasn't good quality?

I really don't feel too bad as I didn't believe it was happening. Was nice while it lasted... Well actually, that's a lie, it was terrifying while it lasted :haha: I just want AF to come. Next cycle I am taking the Oviterelle hCG trigger again and will be using the progesterone again. I'll be taking true 50mg of clomid again and having a scan around CD12 to check on follicles. I also won't test till 14dpo next time - won't test out the trigger as I know how long it lasts in me now. All I want is a strong line on 14dpo next cycle. Come on body, we can do this!!!


----------



## beemeck

oh squirrel - I'm so sorry. :hugs: you sound like you are handling it so well! you had tested the trigger out with an frer, right? I can't remember if it was just cheapies. hey - I guess it's not over til it's over though.... I'll keep my fingers crossed for a wonderful surprise but if not, here we go again together for another cycle :drunk: <---- I'm the one falling over 

temp is in death zone lol. crampy and I'm sure I'll start spotting today too. AF should be here tomorrow night. I've been seeing her the night of 13dpo but don't consider cd 1 until 14dpo per the RE. so I'll call them tomorrow and try to see what the plan is. 

I'm feeling oooooookay. It really is nice having cycles with no testing. no bfns and somehow I feel like I fooled the system. :haha: after all this time, I've become a pro at knowing when AF is coming. I can feel her from about a week away now!


----------



## TexasRider

That's good bee- at least you're predictable.. I thought I was but this cycle has thrown me off my game. Dr appt is Tuesday and I really hope my AF comes before then... Man they will really think I'm nuts when I call and be like ummm actually my period started over the weekend so do I still need to come in??? Haha


----------



## beemeck

tex I would go in regardless! whatever is happening now is odd. If I remember correctly, your doc told you to keep temping? If so - that's great that they take that seriously and you can show him your chart and be like wtf? (sorry, my motto right now is WTF because I'm so frustrated lol) I'm guessing you couldn't have ovulated because a 16 or so day lp with a bfn doesn't sound right. or even that your lp varies because I think that is the one part of your cycle that is supposed to be constant. so keep that appt and try to get some answers! :bodyb: (I'm obv in fighting mode :haha:)


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I think I will keep it. Just don't want to be seen as a crazy woman. I know they probably deal with worse but still lol. I feel like if he thought it was no big deal he would tell me to wait it out instead of coming in. But spotting for a week is not normal for me. Even when I had my really long one i only had like 4 days of spotting/bleeding not a week!


----------



## beemeck

I do get it texas - *sometimes* I still worry about be that lady. but mostly not anymore. I obv had a moment of that last cycle when I didn't question my doc about the timing of the IUI and now I'm kicking myself for it. I thought - who am I to question the doc? but nope - crazy lady syndrome, here I come! give me my baby!!!! :haha:


----------



## BabyForIris

Oh squirrel... I'm so sorry. My heart fell when I read your post. Life can throw such curve balls at you. Lots of :hug:

Bee so sorry about the temp drop and impending AF. But I'm hoping the IUI can be better timed this round. FX

AFM not much happening here. Hanging in there. I try not spend too much time on the message boards. It's so heart breaking and scary to hear of all the loses on the pregnancy boards and while I do not think I'm immune to any tragedy I'm just trying my best to enjoy whatever amount of time I've got this little bean growing, if it's 2 months or 9. I guess staying away a bit keeps me from stressing too much and appreciating what I have while I have it. 

Hello to the new ladies! I see we have a few who joined. Excellent bunch of women here and you will find nothing but kindness and support.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm so so sorry hun, you were so close like you said but at least this means that just using clomid worked, so you will definitely get pregnant again with a sticky bean! I'm so confident that it'll either happen this next cycle with clomid or with IUI! And please don't blame yourself, you can't prevent these things and I know you know that deep down :hugs:

Bee- Two of my friends who have done IUI got pregnant on the second time not the first cause it's all about timing like you said and the first try they all slightly missed the optimal time but hey you learn from it! At least now you know so you can argue your way into a pregnancy ;)


----------



## beemeck

lol I was just thinking camp that I will verbally abuse as many medical professionals as I need until I'm pregnant! Game on!! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: I am okay, really. Don't feel bad at all really as I wasn't expecting it to be positive again today.

Yep, the trigger showed up on Saturday on the FRER but by Sunday it was totally blank, so this was a new line. I'm glad I didn't test in the morning and see maybe a darker line and think things were going to be okay. If it hadn't been for the faintest of lines this morning then I'd have thought it was a faulty test. I think it was just a matter of late inplantation (maybe 12dpo as it was faint by 14dpo) and I've read that 12dpo and over for inplantation is quite common to end in chemical or miscarriage.

Bee, I'm glad we still have a chance to get joint BFPs next cycle. Seems like we'll get AF at a similar time? I think mine's due tomorrow and I'm likely to ovulate CD14 again. Trying to decide when to get my follicle scan. Maybe CD12? I don't want to go for more than one and CD9 was too early last time! I want to see big follicles (3 please :) not that I'm greedy!) and then be told go for it, use the trigger and get bding.


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi Ladies, can I please join this thread?
Im 30 and dh is 34, we have been ttc for 11 months now, we were having no luck and my cycles were getting longer and longer, the longest was 48 days, so I got referred to a ob/gyn and they found a large cyst on my left ovary. I had surgery to remove it on the 27th of Feb, whilst in there they did a d&c and flushed my tubes. Everything went well and I was to start my ovulation induction and take Femara after my next AF, much to my surprise I ended up conceiving after my surgery (which I didn't think was possible) but sadly ended in a cp @5+6. 
Once af started I took femara on days 3-7 and had a scan on day 12 and there was on dominant follicle which measured at 17mm. So they sent me home with opks and the next day I had a surge with ewcm, then 2 days later I surged again. I'm not to sure if that meant I released 2 eggs, as I had did have another smaller follicle at 15mm, which Im not sure if that may matured also and released, is that even possible?? Perhaps one of you lovely ladies can shed so light on this for me and give me some opinions, so I am either currently 9dpo or 7dpo. I had a blood test yesterday to check my progesterone levels so will be interesting to see what that comes back as!


----------



## MrsW1985

Oh and sorry for the super long intro!!


----------



## beemeck

:hugs::hugs: I should get AF tomorrow night but CD 1 should be considered for Saturday so I'll be a day behind but I o'ed on CD 13 with femara so looks like we can do this on the exact same day and have identical due dates!!! :haha::hugs:

and my problem is opposite - my CD 13 scan was too late so I need to get in earlier! I'm going to ask them to start on CD 11. and to up my femara to the originally suggesting 5mg so maybe I can get two follies! 

we got this!! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

welcome mrsw - I'm sorry to hear about your long journey, surgery, and chemical, but it seems that you have a great shot now! 

I don't know about ovulating twice - I don't think it's possible but I'm not sure what these fertility drugs can make us do. I think my opk stays positive for a few days. I normally don't test again after getting a positive but I did one month to be sure and it was still positive 2 days later. My guess is that you are prob 9 dpo but could have released the 2 eggs then. stick around here with us and good luck - fX!


----------



## MrsW1985

Thanks heaps bee, you ladies are so supportive from everything I have read on here, Im so happy to have joined this thread. 
Im so sorry to hear about your long journey ttc also, it definitely sucks and becomes exhausting, it makes sex feel more like a chore sometimes, especially around O time. I wish we could just all be pregnant already!!


----------



## beemeck

aw I'm so glad mrs W :hugs:

are you from Australia? I studied abroad there and heard heaps of "heaps" - brings me back!! :haha:

Bding becomes worse than a chore! I was so exciting for starting IUIs just to not BD anymore! :haha: soon we will all be pregnant, right?!


----------



## MrsW1985

I'm staying positive and saying we certainly will Bee. I think that IUI is our next step if OI doesn't work, but to be honest with you id rather just go straight to IVF rather than stuffing around even more, we just want to be parents already. I'm a very impatient person. 

Yes I am from Australia, where abouts did you study? I have honestly never noticed that "heaps" is something we say a lot, probably because I say it all the time, in saying that though, I will notice it a lot more now when people say it!


----------



## beemeck

I'm impatient too mrsw so I totally get it. although with that chemical, I would say that you have really good chances of conceiving on your own now!

yes "heaps" is something I hadn't heard people say anywhere but australia. I love it - it's so endearing and now that I miss it so much there, I love it even more <3. I studied at Bond University in Gold Coast, Queensland. I see your location on your avatar now lol are you in Melbourne? believe it or not I never made it down there during my trip :( but the aussies described it as very americanized there!


----------



## Smille24

BabyForIris said:


> AFM not much happening here. Hanging in there. I try not spend too much time on the message boards. It's so heart breaking and scary to hear of all the loses on the pregnancy boards and while I do not think I'm immune to any tragedy I'm just trying my best to enjoy whatever amount of time I've got this little bean growing, if it's 2 months or 9. I guess staying away a bit keeps me from stressing too much and appreciating what I have while I have it.
> 
> Hello to the new ladies! I see we have a few who joined. Excellent bunch of women here and you will find nothing but kindness and support.

That's how I felt when I first found out I was pregnant. I joined a pregnancy group thread, but there was so much negativity that I had to leave. It took us over 2 yrs to conceive and the stress of possibly losing my baby really ate away at me. Luckily, everything seems ok. Of course you're going to worry, it's normal. Just stay off of google and any threads that may scare you.


----------



## BabyForIris

That's Smille. It's nice to know someone else found the same. The ladies are all nice but the constant update of losses and sorrow are so scary. It's hard to genuinely console and remain happy and optimistic for yourself. 

So glad to hear you and now..baby avocado!! are doing great! It always amazes me how babies grow from a tiny little single cell to a real human. I'm still shocked very time I realize I'm growing a new person in there :haha:


----------



## campn

BabyForIris said:


> That's Smille. It's nice to know someone else found the same. The ladies are all nice but the constant update of losses and sorrow are so scary. It's hard to genuinely console and remain happy and optimistic for yourself.
> 
> So glad to hear you and now..baby avocado!! are doing great! It always amazes me how babies grow from a tiny little single cell to a real human. I'm still shocked very time I realize I'm growing a new person in there :haha:

It was so hard on me too to join a group and constantly hear of loses, especially when it happened to ladies I really got close to, it hurt me for them and for myself I was full of worry. These things do happen offline too so you really can't avoid it sadly. It's easier once you are in the second trimester though and it becomes fun to see what everyone else is having and their nurseries and names they picked, so it's not all negative stuff :)


----------



## MrsW1985

beemeck said:


> I'm impatient too mrsw so I totally get it. although with that chemical, I would say that you have really good chances of conceiving on your own now!
> 
> yes "heaps" is something I hadn't heard people say anywhere but australia. I love it - it's so endearing and now that I miss it so much there, I love it even more <3. I studied at Bond University in Gold Coast, Queensland. I see your location on your avatar now lol are you in Melbourne? believe it or not I never made it down there during my trip :( but the aussies described it as very americanized there!

I am one hour west of Melbourne. Melbourne is such a great city, I have been to the states quite a few times and from the cities I've been to (which has only been on the west coast and hawaii) I would say its nothing like any of them. Melbourne has a very strong Café/Theatre/Sports culture and very multicultural, but it does have a lot of homeless people which is sad. I would say its more "Europeanized" than Americanized. Gold coast is very much the tourist town, its a fun place to go to and the weather is pretty much always sunny, which is nice!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Evening ladies...

Would welcome anyone's input...

I am CD12 and took an OPK today. Now bearing in mind I normally ovulate on CD21, I was amazed when I saw a faint line on the test this afternoon. Normally my OPKs at this stage are absolutely stark white, with no hint of anything. Today's was a definite line, not a squinter or possible line. Nowhere near a positive though. But I wonder what is going on? Could it be the soy?? Could my body be gearing up to ovulate? Or am I still another 10 days away, in which case why is there is faint line? So many questions!! However, my cm is creamy and not fertile at all. God knows! 

Bee & Squirrel - it's so cool you are going to be cycle and possibly bump buddies. I am sending you both lots of :dust: this cycle.

MrsW - welcome! I really think that since having the cyst removed and HSG, you're in a great position to conceive naturally. Let us know what your progesterone levels are like!

Campn, smilie & babyforIris - I know exactly how you girls are feeling :hugs: When I was pregnant with Anabella I was too afraid to even put up a ticker as I so scared I'd have a loss and didn't want to jinx it!

Texas - I hope you get some answers on Tuesday. I am glad you don't have to wait too long.

Sorry if I missed anyone, this thread moves so fast!


----------



## MrsW1985

beemeck said:


> I'm impatient too mrsw so I totally get it. although with that chemical, I would say that you have really good chances of conceiving on your own now!
> 
> yes "heaps" is something I hadn't heard people say anywhere but australia. I love it - it's so endearing and now that I miss it so much there, I love it even more <3. I studied at Bond University in Gold Coast, Queensland. I see your location on your avatar now lol are you in Melbourne? believe it or not I never made it down there during my trip :( but the aussies described it as very americanized there!

Oh and I really do hope this is our month, I have said it every other month before this one, but with the chemical last month after the surgery I feel so positive about this one, its like the d&c has given me a good cleanout and gotten everything stimulated again. I just feel like something is happening down there, lots of light cramping and mild nausea and bloating.


----------



## gina236

Pompey, there really isn't a good way to tell. I would think of it is abnormal for you then it might be the soy working. I myself have lines pretty much all month on opks. Hope you will O earlier than normal with a big healthy eating!

MrsW, welcome! So sorry about the CP, but it does sound like you will have a great chance now! 

Squirrel and Bee, I would say you aren't out until :witch: shows but by now I'm sure we all know our bodies and false hope won't help. Glad you get to be cycle buddies tho!

Afm, spotted this morning and been having light cramping all day, especially when my stomach is close to empty. I'm only 10 dpo (with a normal 13 day lp) so it's early for AF. Hoping it's IB but not feeling too optimistic anymore..


----------



## BabyForIris

Pompey - I don't know if it helps but I always had a very faint line on my OKP's from CD4 right up until CD14 when it started to darken and would peak on CD16. I know from other posters on other threads most women get a faint line all the time. 

Maybe the soy is doing good things for you! I don't know much about soy though so I could be talking out my butt here. :blush:

Maybe if you have a wack of cheapie OPK's check every few days to see if it progresses? I know there are a few other ladies here who have way more experience with these kinds of things. Hopefully they chime in

Gina sorry about AF symptoms. I know you've had a strange cycle/chart this round. 

Campn I am sincerely looking forward to that stage for sure!!


----------



## campn

Pomp- Def sounds like you're ovulating! Soy makes many women ovulate sooner than they do. Yay baby dust! Hope it turns positive soon! 

Gina- I'm sorry Gina, what's your next step? I know you were talking about HSG and your doctor but I may have missed your update. I hope your doctor is taking a serious action plan! 

Mrsw- sorry about your chemical hun but glad you're feeling very positive, you are so fertile after a miscarriage so you could def be preggo this cycle!


----------



## beemeck

Pompey I think it might be o coming on time !!! I guess it depends though because I never knew people could get 2 lines most of the time. If I take an opk on cd 10 it's one line only for me so hopefully this is the case for you too and it's the real deal gearing up !


----------



## gina236

Campn, I had the hsg this month. All was clear. Next step is just to meet with the doctor once all the blood work and DHs SA come in and talk about options. She said we will either discuss some medication like clomid or she can refer me to a RE for further testing. Idk what I will end up doing if this month is no good. But that's a worry for a later date lol


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Campn, I had the hsg this month. All was clear. Next step is just to meet with the doctor once all the blood work and DHs SA come in and talk about options. She said we will either discuss some medication like clomid or she can refer me to a RE for further testing. Idk what I will end up doing if this month is no good. But that's a worry for a later date lol

That's so exciting!! You'd probably be preggo in Italy then! I hope they'll be able to figure it out and suggest the best option for you guys.


----------



## beemeck

Gina I was in Italy when I found out I was pregnant ! So hopefully it's good luck for you too. We were in Venice. My very fertile family is from there so maybe I had some help from them lol. Although both sides are super fertile. Doesn't it seem like back in the day infertility wasn't a thing?? Everyone had like 10 kids !


----------



## gina236

Thanks campn! And I agree bee! My grandma had 9 pregnancies. 1 baby died a few days after he was born. My mom has always said how fertile our family is. That's why I didn't think I would have issues. My little brother was conceived with a condom and/or a diaphram (they dtd twice that night lol). But when I talked to my mom about it she said it took my grandma 2 years to get pregnant. She wanted kids right away, got married and 2 years later was pregnant so I think because there wasn't the technology and medicine that there is now it was just not talked about and no one got treatment so that's why it seems so much more common now. If it wasn't for the internet I really would have no idea how common it is as no one irl talks about it.


----------



## campn

Bee I agree, back in the day everyone you saw had kids, it was very rare to meet a lady who never had any but then I assumed it's super rare and she must be missing a uterus or so, I never thought even the slightest problems can hinder pregnancy this way. But growing up I always feared I wouldn't have kids, and when me and my big sister had babies I thought wow our family is magic since my mom had 7 pregnancies (2 miscarriages) until my little sister kept having miscarriages and surgeries to remodel her uterus pretty much, then I started to feel the heart break that comes with infertility through her. 

I pray everyone who has ever dealt with infertility gets to have and keep their forever baby.


----------



## pompeyvix

Well I did another OPK this eve and no line at all! So goodness knows what's going on. We bd'd anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## campn

pompeyvix said:


> Well I did another OPK this eve and no line at all! So goodness knows what's going on. We bd'd anyway to be on the safe side.

That's completely normal! Are you new to doing OPKS? The lines usually come and go and slowly get darker. Don't get worried that's normal!


----------



## pompeyvix

campn said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Well I did another OPK this eve and no line at all! So goodness knows what's going on. We bd'd anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> That's completely normal! Are you new to doing OPKS? The lines usually come and go and slowly get darker. Don't get worried that's normal!Click to expand...

I'm new-ish to opk's , but whenever I've done them in the past they have been stark white until a day or two before ovulation when they get progressively darker. So all his is pretty new to me!!


----------



## beemeck

pompey I wonder what's going on? good think just BDing in case and keep testing - I hope it's coming soon!

camp - I always was afraid that I would have trouble conceiving because it was really the only thing in life I REALLY wanted. my Mom used to tell me I was so silly for thinking that. Then I got pregnant on the first try and laughed at myself for that "irrational" fear. and then this past year happened :dohh: In my super fertile, large family there has only been one loss (my aunt had a miscarriage) and no one has struggled with infertility so just my luck, huh? I'm so ready for the light at the end of this tunnel!

gina - that's inspiring to hear that it took her 2 years to get pregnant, but then she was a baby making machine. I really hope after I conceive the first to get back on the wagon. But it def gives me hope :hugs:

so today is CD 1!!!!! I wonder why I actually had a day shorter LP? so now I'm back to wondering about my progesterone although my temp went back up this morning but I wasn't sleeping again so I know it's inaccurate. I called the nurses line and left my message so just waiting for their call back and I'm so anxious because I want to get in and talk with my doc before starting this cycle. I also asked to switch docs for a variety of reasons, so hopefully they say okay to that too.


----------



## gina236

Good luck bee! I hope the doctor will listen to you this month and schedule better timing!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry I'm not on much these past few days ladies. Been missing a lot of chatter! Will try and catch up properly later when my kids are in bed.

Just wanted to say Bee, SNAP CD1 here too! Cycle buddies till the end! Do you think the fact we lined up perfectly for this cycle means that this is it for us? I don't think we've ever been the exact same day right? So that means this has got to be the one :haha: hope so! I'm ready for that real BFP this time! (edit to add: it's pretty bizarre that FF has given us identical stats days for ovulation 14-15-16. If I were superstitious I'd say it's a sign :haha:)

I am feeling quite hopeful this cycle actually. Even though I shouldn't, I actually feel a little good about that just-about-chemical as it means the clomid helped us conceive, even though it wasn't a healthy pregnancy. Yay! Come on clomid, do your stuff again this cycle!


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - I think this has to be the universe's way of saying "this is it!". I a 13 day lp which is weird for me. a 26 day cycle instead of 29. (I'm not complaining, if that happens every month of the year, I get a whole other cycle to work with!) so yes this could be it for us! and I need to feed off of your optimism. even though I think my IUI my timed horribly wrong, I am now not feeling good about this upcoming cycle, so I'm glad to have you to go through it with! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

sorry squirell and bee about AF.... But it's coming for you I feel it! 

Gina- your chart still looks good- don't count yourself out yet. 

And as for me my "bleeding" has turned into more of a brownish cm and barely anything. Like it usually does at the end of my period. I'm tempted to consider Tuesday as cd1 since I am back down to pre O temps and I had that huge drop on Monday:.. Idk I will give it a few days and see. I did mark it on kindara so I would at least be able to track it that way in case.


----------



## blablamana

Good luck ladies, I'm so hopeful that both of you will have your BFPs super soon! I know it! 
You too Gina, and I hope you enjoy your trip as much as you can! 

I'll put my things under a spoiler now, because I felt like you ladies were maybe getting a bit sick of it (understandably so). So I'll keep it to a minimum from now on, this is after all a TTC thread! :hugs:

Spoiler
Yesterday evening we had a little fright. We were in the car on our way to the movies and I suddenly had a very sharp pain, so sharp that I turned faint and very pale. It subsided after about 10 minutes but we called the midwife. She was not concerned at all and said that I most likely strained a muscle or something. 
But she was so kind to let us come by today to listen to the heartbeat! :D 
It was really loud now and she felt for my fundus...... it was already at my belly button!! At 14+2. Two weeks ago it was like almost half way. 
No wonder I already have such a bump, I thought I was just eating too many crisps (even though my weight is stable haha). 

Now I really can't wait for the scan next week :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Texas: Sorry, you posted when I was writing one so didn't see it! 
It was a really strange and frustrating cycle for you, I think. I hope that next cycle will be more regular and predictable again! Were you going to see someone about this, or not yet?


----------



## beemeck

texas - I wonder what is going on! I was just looking at your chart and it seems that even your highest temps were still fairly low? perhaps an anovulatory cycle again?? I'm glad your appt will be here before you know it! 

blab - I'm sorry you are still having a scary time. I hope that the continued good news from the midwife will be able to give you some peace. baby seems to be growing amazingly! :hugs:

so still no call back from the doc (which is to be expected considering my message to them was long and complicated :haha:) and I cannot focus on much else! I'm being worthless at work because I'm just hoping so badly they don't brush me off. I think I was dissed too many times by my OB and I need to realize the RE is so much better. 

I think I'm going to take a cheapie HPT when I get home from work. I'm kinda weirded out by my bleeding. I can't remember if it was like last month - the first time I wasn't bleeding clots - but it's very similar to how I bled with my ectopic. Very red and kind of almost watery - like fresh blood if you cut yourself on your knee or something. and with my temp going up this morning, I just want to be sure. :wacko:


----------



## TexasRider

blablamana said:


> Texas: Sorry, you posted when I was writing one so didn't see it!
> It was a really strange and frustrating cycle for you, I think. I hope that next cycle will be more regular and predictable again! Were you going to see someone about this, or not yet?

I'm going on Tuesday to see him. When I called last week when the spotting started his nurse acted like it was no big deal my temps were lower. Just look for the sustained shift etc. However when I had my crazy long cycle last fall my temps were on the lower side as well. So I'm betting I either didn't ovulate or I did and it was weak so not much progesterone was produced.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies Ive been stalking this forum for weeks now and Ive just been kinda idk Just shy I guess But I would love to join u lovely ladies 
Heres a little background:
Im 29yrs old and DH is 28 (we call each other husband and wife but r not officially married yet)
I have 5 children from a previous relationship but only my 2 youngest live with us. My DH has 1 from a previous relationship. We have been back together since November 2014. (we dated in the past and lost touch for 7yrs) Our girls ages r 11yrs old (shell be 12 in a couple weeks) and 4yrs old. Our boys r 10, 9, 7 and 4yrs. We only have my 7yr old boy and my 4yr old girl living with us Ive had the Implanon implant from October 2011 to August 2014 then had it replaced with the Nexplanon implant when I had it removed. DH and I decided to start TTC in March so March 2nd I had the Nexplanon removed and we started trying Ill post whats been happening this last month.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Here&#8217;s what&#8217;s been going on since removal&#8230;.
Removed on March 2nd
March 9th, 10th and 11th I had this weird brownish/pinkish discharge&#8230; Chopped it up to withdraw bleed&#8230; Well since I had the Nexplanon removed, I had no idea what cycle day I was on since I didn&#8217;t really have cycles within these last 4 yrs&#8230; But I was having tons of cramping but only on one side and it was to the point that on March 29th my DH had me go to my doctor&#8217;s office urgent care and they did a scan and found a 2.2cm Dominate Follicle on my right ovary so I was gearing up to ovulate then over the next week I had tons of EWCM and believed I ovulated between the 1st and 6th&#8230; Not doing OPKs or temping (not temping cuz my kids like to wake up at different times plus I have insomnia so temping wouldn&#8217;t really be accurate) &#8230; Only tracking CP and CM&#8230; On the 13th I had like literally an hr of pinkish spotting, barely even anything when wiping and then it stopped&#8230;. And had tons of school glue stick CM but it was more lotion feeling instead of sticky&#8230; My CP had been high medium firmness and I believe as closed as it can be with 4 vaginal births up until Tuesday the 19th I started slightly spotting not even hitting a pad and was only there when I wiped. Then the 20th it was just more like a super light AF but more than spotting and was more reddish than pink&#8230; It was on my pad but not a lot&#8230;. (Enough to say, ok, it&#8217;s not spotting) Then yesterday it just started to taper off and went from red to pink, and by the time I went to bed it wasn&#8217;t even on my pad at all and when I wiped a few times it just was gone&#8230;. Checked my CP/CM before bed and only had a slight tinted pinkish on my finger&#8230; this morning when I got up and went to the bathroom, there was nothing on my pad but when I wiped there was some blood but only light and after a couple wipes it was gone&#8230; Been up for 3 hrs and still barely anything and checked my CM/CP again and it feels like my CP is higher than yesterday and it seems like the bleeding has somewhat stopped. Wiped my finger with the tp and it was barely visible pinkish I guess Idk&#8230;&#8230; So I think my cycles r changing now&#8230;. I say this because before my last pregnancy my cycles were really irregular&#8230; Heavy heavy heavy bleeding to where I had to use a super tampon and a heavy flow pad and the bleeding would usually last 9-12 days and was accompanied with severe cramps all around&#8230; But this time around yeah I had cramps but they have all been only located on my right&#8230; Didn&#8217;t POAS yesterday or Today but think I might do a few hr old later and test since it seems to be off&#8230;. IDK I know it would be way to late for implantation&#8230; Who knows&#8230;.

Sorry its a long post....


----------



## pompeyvix

I am feeling so fed up right now. First of all, my temp this morning was pretty high and my chart looks all over the place. Pretty sure I've not ovulated as have not had anything close to a positive OPK and no real fertile cm or other signs like ovary pain like I get every month. I slept pretty good last night as well! I am not sure again if it's the soy throwing my cycle and temps out. 

I then went to see my GP to try and get a second opinion about my short luteal phase. On top of this, I had my thyroid levels checked as I have an underactive thyroid. I've read that this can impact TTC massively and the optimal level for the Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) for conception should be between 1 - 2. Anything less you may struggle to conceive or even maintain a pregnancy should you conceive. Anyway my TSH level was 4! But apparently this is "normal". So I told her about my research and how I think this could be impacting on me being able to conceive, as well as having a short luteal phase. But once again, she really did not listen to me at all. She kept cutting me off mid-sentence and saying it could be any number of factors impacting me. She didn't have any notes regarding what the tests I've had with the fertility consultant at the hospital and started going on about having to have a chlamydia test before being referred to the hospital again, even though I tried telling her I had this test a few months ago! She was quite short with me and just wasn't listening at all. I felt so deflated and really wished I never bothered. She did agree to up my thyroxin medication from 50mg to 75mg for a couple of months. Ideally I want it to be doubled, but will take a small increase over nothing.

I feel so lost and just don't know what to do or where to go. I feel no one is really listening to me and just form their own judgements and opinions. I guess that's the NHS for you :nope: Has anyone on here ever gone private (UK) ? What is the process like? I know each clinic is different, but I just want to be listened too and want someone proactive to take charge of the situation and help me. I don't want IVF or anything, but I would like someone to perhaps provide me with progesterone or clomid or something.


----------



## squirrel.

Pompey - sorry to hear you feel not listened to and let down :hugs: beyond basic testing, they won't refer you to NHS services for infertility here if you've already had a child (even if you haven't but your partner has, they still won't help you, which is absurd!). So I had to go private after they did the basic tests. Here I did lots of research to find out which was the most reliable, respected yet also not the most expensive clinic I could find. Luckily in London there is lots of choice, but unluckily, you get London prices for everything too! Worth my clinic, I just called up and booked an initial consultation (cost £205). I went for this appointment and was surprised by how short it was (for what I paid!). I also felt quite patronised by the doctor telling me she wasn't worried about me conceiving and that I hadn't been trying very long (a year at that point). I felt quite deflated to be honest, but I got what I want out of it. She gave me three options: keep trying naturally, try a medicated cycle with clomid, hCG trigger and progesterone, and finally try medicated cycle with IUI too. That costs £1000 at my clinic, so we had to try save up for it. In the meantime, we've tried just medicated cycle (much cheaper at around £150 - I was expecting to be charged £165 for each of my scans, but I haven't been sent an invoice!). In terms of getting the prescriptions, it's surprisingly simple!! You just talk to the doctor's PA and she sends it out the same day! I accidentally threw out last month's clomid packet which had the clomid for this cycle in it and I had my new prescription with me the next day! 

All in all, if you can find a somewhat affordable private clinic, it is very worthy it, as even if they don't take your view of things (like mine didn't seem to be concerned like I was at all!) you are paying them, so they are more willing to go with what you want. 

We will be doing another medicated cycle this time round and if that doesn't work, then we will be doing IUI with this clinic next cycle.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

pompeyvix said:


> I am feeling so fed up right now. First of all, my temp this morning was pretty high and my chart looks all over the place. Pretty sure I've not ovulated as have not had anything close to a positive OPK and no real fertile cm or other signs like ovary pain like I get every month. I slept pretty good last night as well! I am not sure again if it's the soy throwing my cycle and temps out.
> 
> I then went to see my GP to try and get a second opinion about my short luteal phase. On top of this, I had my thyroid levels checked as I have an underactive thyroid. I've read that this can impact TTC massively and the optimal level for the Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) for conception should be between 1 - 2. Anything less you may struggle to conceive or even maintain a pregnancy should you conceive. Anyway my TSH level was 4! But apparently this is "normal". So I told her about my research and how I think this could be impacting on me being able to conceive, as well as having a short luteal phase. But once again, she really did not listen to me at all. She kept cutting me off mid-sentence and saying it could be any number of factors impacting me. She didn't have any notes regarding what the tests I've had with the fertility consultant at the hospital and started going on about having to have a chlamydia test before being referred to the hospital again, even though I tried telling her I had this test a few months ago! She was quite short with me and just wasn't listening at all. I felt so deflated and really wished I never bothered. She did agree to up my thyroxin medication from 50mg to 75mg for a couple of months. Ideally I want it to be doubled, but will take a small increase over nothing.
> 
> I feel so lost and just don't know what to do or where to go. I feel no one is really listening to me and just form their own judgements and opinions. I guess that's the NHS for you :nope: Has anyone on here ever gone private (UK) ? What is the process like? I know each clinic is different, but I just want to be listened too and want someone proactive to take charge of the situation and help me. I don't want IVF or anything, but I would like someone to perhaps provide me with progesterone or clomid or something.

I'm really sorry ur having all these issues with her.... Drs just don't realize that we know our own bodies and know when something isn't right... But I do want to give u hope with the under active thyroid.... I was diagnosed at 12 with hypothyroidism but.... I have 5 children.... All normal pregnancies and deliveries except my youngest... She was stubborn and was transverse and decided to pop the amniotic sac herself 5 weeks early... I know that sounds weird but literally the Dr even said she did it... She literally stuck her hand out of my cervix and the Dr was like she's saying hi to everyone but let's get u to or stay for an emergency c section... But I never knew that hypothyroidism could affect fertility but everyone is different so yeah... I hope u figure something out soon... Baby dust to u....

AFM... Left right after my last post to pick my daughter up from school and normally a long walk like that would make me cramp and bleed more but no cramps and no blood... So IDK what's going on.. I only had one day of a full flow but it was super light and started off withspottinf only when I wiped. And yesterday it just slowly tapered off and this morning was only when I wiped.... Its now noon here and I got up at 7 and there's nothing there still....


----------



## pompeyvix

squirrel. said:


> Pompey - sorry to hear you feel not listened to and let down :hugs: beyond basic testing, they won't refer you to NHS services for infertility here if you've already had a child (even if you haven't but your partner has, they still won't help you, which is absurd!). So I had to go private after they did the basic tests. Here I did lots of research to find out which was the most reliable, respected yet also not the most expensive clinic I could find. Luckily in London there is lots of choice, but unluckily, you get London prices for everything too! Worth my clinic, I just called up and booked an initial consultation (cost £205). I went for this appointment and was surprised by how short it was (for what I paid!). I also felt quite patronised by the doctor telling me she wasn't worried about me conceiving and that I hadn't been trying very long (a year at that point). I felt quite deflated to be honest, but I got what I want out of it. She gave me three options: keep trying naturally, try a medicated cycle with clomid, hCG trigger and progesterone, and finally try medicated cycle with IUI too. That costs £1000 at my clinic, so we had to try save up for it. In the meantime, we've tried just medicated cycle (much cheaper at around £150 - I was expecting to be charged £165 for each of my scans, but I haven't been sent an invoice!). In terms of getting the prescriptions, it's surprisingly simple!! You just talk to the doctor's PA and she sends it out the same day! I accidentally threw out last month's clomid packet which had the clomid for this cycle in it and I had my new prescription with me the next day!
> 
> All in all, if you can find a somewhat affordable private clinic, it is very worthy it, as even if they don't take your view of things (like mine didn't seem to be concerned like I was at all!) you are paying them, so they are more willing to go with what you want.
> 
> We will be doing another medicated cycle this time round and if that doesn't work, then we will be doing IUI with this clinic next cycle.

Thank you for sharing your experience with me. The costs are pricey, but not quite as much as I thought they would be. All I want is someone to listen, take me seriously and offer me some viable options. I will see if the increase in thyroxin makes any difference, but I am edging closer to giving a clinic a ring. There is one in Poole which seems to have a good reputation as well as good success rates, so perhaps I will try them. 

I am sorry the Dr patronised you, how awful. But I guess like you say, you got what you wanted from it. 

It is so hard when you're not being listened to . I had a good cry tonight when I was talking about with my husband and I now feel a bit better. I think perhaps private is the way to go.


----------



## pompeyvix

KarmaLeigh said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling so fed up right now. First of all, my temp this morning was pretty high and my chart looks all over the place. Pretty sure I've not ovulated as have not had anything close to a positive OPK and no real fertile cm or other signs like ovary pain like I get every month. I slept pretty good last night as well! I am not sure again if it's the soy throwing my cycle and temps out.
> 
> I then went to see my GP to try and get a second opinion about my short luteal phase. On top of this, I had my thyroid levels checked as I have an underactive thyroid. I've read that this can impact TTC massively and the optimal level for the Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) for conception should be between 1 - 2. Anything less you may struggle to conceive or even maintain a pregnancy should you conceive. Anyway my TSH level was 4! But apparently this is "normal". So I told her about my research and how I think this could be impacting on me being able to conceive, as well as having a short luteal phase. But once again, she really did not listen to me at all. She kept cutting me off mid-sentence and saying it could be any number of factors impacting me. She didn't have any notes regarding what the tests I've had with the fertility consultant at the hospital and started going on about having to have a chlamydia test before being referred to the hospital again, even though I tried telling her I had this test a few months ago! She was quite short with me and just wasn't listening at all. I felt so deflated and really wished I never bothered. She did agree to up my thyroxin medication from 50mg to 75mg for a couple of months. Ideally I want it to be doubled, but will take a small increase over nothing.
> 
> I feel so lost and just don't know what to do or where to go. I feel no one is really listening to me and just form their own judgements and opinions. I guess that's the NHS for you :nope: Has anyone on here ever gone private (UK) ? What is the process like? I know each clinic is different, but I just want to be listened too and want someone proactive to take charge of the situation and help me. I don't want IVF or anything, but I would like someone to perhaps provide me with progesterone or clomid or something.
> 
> I'm really sorry ur having all these issues with her.... Drs just don't realize that we know our own bodies and know when something isn't right... But I do want to give u hope with the under active thyroid.... I was diagnosed at 12 with hypothyroidism but.... I have 5 children.... All normal pregnancies and deliveries except my youngest... She was stubborn and was transverse and decided to pop the amniotic sac herself 5 weeks early... I know that sounds weird but literally the Dr even said she did it... She literally stuck her hand out of my cervix and the Dr was like she's saying hi to everyone but let's get u to or stay for an emergency c section... But I never knew that hypothyroidism could affect fertility but everyone is different so yeah... I hope u figure something out soon... Baby dust to u....
> 
> AFM... Left right after my last post to pick my daughter up from school and normally a long walk like that would make me cramp and bleed more but no cramps and no blood... So IDK what's going on.. I only had one day of a full flow but it was super light and started off withspottinf only when I wiped. And yesterday it just slowly tapered off and this morning was only when I wiped.... Its now noon here and I got up at 7 and there's nothing there still....Click to expand...

Thanks for this :) 
Are you being treated for hypothyroidism at all? I have read it can cause all sorts of issues when TTC if it is not properly treated. Here in the UK a normal TSH range is 0.4-4 (mine is 4), but when TTC it should ideally be between 1 & 2. 

Welcome to the thread :thumbup:


----------



## KarmaLeigh

pompeyvix said:


> KarmaLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling so fed up right now. First of all, my temp this morning was pretty high and my chart looks all over the place. Pretty sure I've not ovulated as have not had anything close to a positive OPK and no real fertile cm or other signs like ovary pain like I get every month. I slept pretty good last night as well! I am not sure again if it's the soy throwing my cycle and temps out.
> 
> I then went to see my GP to try and get a second opinion about my short luteal phase. On top of this, I had my thyroid levels checked as I have an underactive thyroid. I've read that this can impact TTC massively and the optimal level for the Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) for conception should be between 1 - 2. Anything less you may struggle to conceive or even maintain a pregnancy should you conceive. Anyway my TSH level was 4! But apparently this is "normal". So I told her about my research and how I think this could be impacting on me being able to conceive, as well as having a short luteal phase. But once again, she really did not listen to me at all. She kept cutting me off mid-sentence and saying it could be any number of factors impacting me. She didn't have any notes regarding what the tests I've had with the fertility consultant at the hospital and started going on about having to have a chlamydia test before being referred to the hospital again, even though I tried telling her I had this test a few months ago! She was quite short with me and just wasn't listening at all. I felt so deflated and really wished I never bothered. She did agree to up my thyroxin medication from 50mg to 75mg for a couple of months. Ideally I want it to be doubled, but will take a small increase over nothing.
> 
> I feel so lost and just don't know what to do or where to go. I feel no one is really listening to me and just form their own judgements and opinions. I guess that's the NHS for you :nope: Has anyone on here ever gone private (UK) ? What is the process like? I know each clinic is different, but I just want to be listened too and want someone proactive to take charge of the situation and help me. I don't want IVF or anything, but I would like someone to perhaps provide me with progesterone or clomid or something.
> 
> I'm really sorry ur having all these issues with her.... Drs just don't realize that we know our own bodies and know when something isn't right... But I do want to give u hope with the under active thyroid.... I was diagnosed at 12 with hypothyroidism but.... I have 5 children.... All normal pregnancies and deliveries except my youngest... She was stubborn and was transverse and decided to pop the amniotic sac herself 5 weeks early... I know that sounds weird but literally the Dr even said she did it... She literally stuck her hand out of my cervix and the Dr was like she's saying hi to everyone but let's get u to or stay for an emergency c section... But I never knew that hypothyroidism could affect fertility but everyone is different so yeah... I hope u figure something out soon... Baby dust to u....
> 
> AFM... Left right after my last post to pick my daughter up from school and normally a long walk like that would make me cramp and bleed more but no cramps and no blood... So IDK what's going on.. I only had one day of a full flow but it was super light and started off withspottinf only when I wiped. And yesterday it just slowly tapered off and this morning was only when I wiped.... Its now noon here and I got up at 7 and there's nothing there still....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this :)
> Are you being treated for hypothyroidism at all? I have read it can cause all sorts of issues when TTC if it is not properly treated. Here in the UK a normal TSH range is 0.4-4 (mine is 4), but when TTC it should ideally be between 1 & 2.
> 
> Welcome to the thread :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have been on meds since I was diagnosed and my levels were normal when I was a teenager but when I got pregnant my first time it went wacko and this is the first time since I was 16 that my level is within normal... This is my level as of a couple months ago 4.42 uIU/mL	

and this is the normal ranges here in the US r 0.3 - 5.5 uIU/mL

But I have conceived 5 pregnancies I do believe I had a miscarriage right before I got preggo with my 3rd baby, but was never comfirmed...


----------



## Smille24

I am so sorry you ladies are going through this with a lack of enthusiasm from your drs. 

I switched my dr bc she refused to listen to me. I had an iud in and it shifted causing me so much pain that I could barely walk. She said there was no possible way it was from that, but I ended up in the ER. It was removed and I never had pain again. 

My ob now is so kind and listens to my concerns. She tried as much as she could to help us conceive, but unfortunately it was a male issue. My RE was so amazing and very detailed. He knew we were feeling really down about our situation, but made us feel like it was no big deal and has a lot of confidence. The odds were against us, but we still ended up with success.

I feel so bad that you have little to no options. A good dr makes a huge difference, especially when you are struggling with something. I hope that you look into going private and find that it's not too costly.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Smille24 said:


> I am so sorry you ladies are going through this with a lack of enthusiasm from your drs.
> 
> I switched my dr bc she refused to listen to me. I had an iud in and it shifted causing me so much pain that I could barely walk. She said there was no possible way it was from that, but I ended up in the ER. It was removed and I never had pain again.
> 
> My ob now is so kind and listens to my concerns. She tried as much as she could to help us conceive, but unfortunately it was a male issue. My RE was so amazing and very detailed. He knew we were feeling really down about our situation, but made us feel like it was no big deal and has a lot of confidence. The odds were against us, but we still ended up with success.
> 
> I feel so bad that you have little to no options. A good dr makes a huge difference, especially when you are struggling with something. I hope that you look into going private and find that it's not too costly.

I had the iud for only like a yr and half before it punctured my uterus wall and I ended up in the er... I will never get that again... I like the nexplanon implant though... Never had any issues with it...


----------



## KarmaLeigh

IDK what to think ladies... What I thought was AF on Wednesday,i started spotting Tuesday afternoon, has now completely stopped... The only thing there now is when I did a cp check it was brownish/pink when I wiped my finger on the tp but was so little and each time it's less and less... I only had one day of full flow but it was light... More then spotting though... But since Thursday afternoon,my flow has tapered off and is now basically stopped... IDK what to think.... If it's still like this tomorrow, I'll be testing with FMU tomorrow


----------



## Smille24

KarmaLeigh said:


> IDK what to think ladies... What I thought was AF on Wednesday,i started spotting Tuesday afternoon, has now completely stopped... The only thing there now is when I did a cp check it was brownish/pink when I wiped my finger on the tp but was so little and each time it's less and less... I only had one day of full flow but it was light... More then spotting though... But since Thursday afternoon,my flow has tapered off and is now basically stopped... IDK what to think.... If it's still like this tomorrow, I'll be testing with FMU tomorrow

Good luck!


----------



## peskipiksee

Okay, I am now officially 2 days LATE. A good sign but that means I may very well be off by almost a full week as to when conception occurred. I'm still not convinced that I am, quite possibly, expecting but I will be testing on Monday. I should get a much more clear answer from a pregnancy test. At least, I hope I will.


----------



## mommyxofxone

poking in how are all you lovely ladies? anything new going on? any new bfps?


----------



## TexasRider

No New bfps.... I had a really weird "period" I spotted red blood for like 4 days before my temp dropped and then my period was super light. More like spotting again really but it faded to brown Friday and it was gone yesterday. Went ahead and started a new chart since my temps are down in pre O range and doing their stable thing. So fingers crossed it was just like a weak ovulation (I O'd on the late side like cd18-19) and I have better cycle this month. I see my OB on Tuesday just in case cause I called after spotting for a week and he said to come in this week so I am. 

Bee and squirell- how are yall doing?


----------



## Trr

Also popping in today to say hi. I never really have much to contribute so I'm usually just stalking in the background. I know nothing about IUI or IVF so all I can do is offer support. 

Hi to all the new ladies. You will find the best support and love here!

My next scan is in 3ish weeks. Babe still has a heartbeat but I have just a little belly so bump pics look like I ate too many cupcakes pics. Maybe I will get some popping in the next few weeks. 

Keep at it ladies. Your rainbows are in the future. Lots of love


----------



## MrsW1985

Peskipiksee and karma- good luck. Hopefully you get your bfps!

Bee and squirrel - sorry to hear af came. Hopefully this will be your month

Afm I got my progesterone levels back on Friday and they were 44.6. I'm currently 8/9ishdpo, as I had 2 lh surges I'm not entirely sure what day I o'ed on. I have been feeling super nauseous on the verge of throwing up and had strong cramps that only last a short time in my uterus, so I can only hope that these are good signs!!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Had no spotting yesterday. It had stopped completely not even on my finger when doing a cp/cm check Friday evening but then today when I went this morning nothing when I wiped but when I did a cp check there was blood... Bright pink... Its only been 3hrs since then and it already seems to be tapering off once again... So it's only barely spotting not really even hitting the tp again... My cp is higher then it was but not really high... IDK I really think this implant screwed with me...


----------



## kittykat7210

Temp dropped 2 degrees this afternoon, AF got me (finally on CD61!) so hopefully next cycle is mine, but I hope it wasn't as long as this one!!!


----------



## beemeck

pep - what ended up happening?! 

texas - good luck at appt tomorrow! maybe that was a really weird AF if your lining was thin?

karma - any updates?

kitty kat - omg I didn't know your cycle was going on for that long! hooray for that being over with and a new chance on it's way! :hugs:


how is everyone??

super, super busy weekend. AF is almost gone. started taking femara last night. I'll go in a week from today for my saline ultrasound (SIS) and to check on the follies. IUI either Wed or Thurs of next week if everything looks good. just chugging along. :coffee:


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, here's the update. Took a bit to gather up my wits so I don't cry while I type.

Took a test on Saturday morning and it came out positive but started lightly bleeding Sunday. As of today, I have what looks like full-on AF. I went to the doctor early this morning and he did a rush on the blood work. Turns out I WAS pregnant but it's now a chemical pregnancy. My DH and I are just a tad heartbroken. Almost 5 weeks along.

Good news! Doc said even though it turned out this way this time, there is no issue with going ahead and continuing to try on the next cycle. So, starting May 3, we'll be trying again. Hopefully, it will stick.


----------



## Conundrum

Karma Nexplanon messed with my cycles the first six months off and even though they semi-regulated I was still being sporadic after. B6 and B12 really helped, might be worth the try.

Kitty glad AF finally arrived! Wishing you lots of dust this cycle.

W FX for you hun!

Trr glad to hear everything is going well! Are you finding out the gender?

TeX I hope you get some answers. Wishing you luck

Bee So exciting. Really hope everything goes smoothly this go and your US is informative. Hope you had a nice weekend


----------



## Conundrum

Pep I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry Peski :hugs: 

Drum: How are you doing hun? 
Bee: So excited! 
Trr: Glad to hear that everything is going great! 
Campn: how are you doing? 
Kitty: what a long cycle! Glad that it's over now and good luck on this cycle!

Sorry if I'm forgetting people, I'm so tired


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I am doing very well! How are you? Gender scan soon, still thinking boy?


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- I think im leaning more towards your theory of weak O and thin lining. We shall see what he says tmrw. I really trust him so hopefully everything will be ok 

Good luck on femara this cycle I really hope you get your BFP this cycle 

Peski- sorry about the chemical. Hope you get a sticky BFP soon!


----------



## blablamana

Conundrum said:


> Bla I am doing very well! How are you? Gender scan soon, still thinking boy?

Glad you are doing well! 
Jep, gender scan, or well.. private 'fun' scan, on Friday at 3! So excited. 
SO has suddenly switched to thinking it's a girl, so we have taken a bet. I took boy. :) Even though I really have no frickin' clue haha

O and doing well. Still nauseous and super tired but i'm starting to pop and am really happy about that!
When was your next scan again? Soon right?


----------



## Smille24

Peski- I am so sorry hun :hugs:. Fxd this cycle works.

Bla- I'm with you, I have no clue what we're having either, but I think we'll be finding out the end of next week or beginning of the following. As soon as I get my order from the dr, I'm calling to schedule b4 I leave the parking lot. I am super excited! Dh wants them to put it in an envelope and order a cake and have a small reveal party for just the 3 of us...I think that's cheesy and I don't want to wait an extra day.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Peski- I am so sorry hun :hugs:. Fxd this cycle works.
> 
> Bla- I'm with you, I have no clue what we're having either, but I think we'll be finding out the end of next week or beginning of the following. As soon as I get my order from the dr, I'm calling to schedule b4 I leave the parking lot. I am super excited! Dh wants them to put it in an envelope and order a cake and have a small reveal party for just the 3 of us...I think that's cheesy and I don't want to wait an extra day.

Haha aww it's sweet of your DH but I would also be like hell no, we are finding out RIGHT NOW :haha:
Can't wait to find out what we are all having!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Pep I am So sorry about that, but fxed for next cycle for... 

Lots of babydust to all I wonderful ladies... 

So update... I spoke with my Dr and he is putting in an order for a blood test for Friday and if I'm not he's got a plan to jump start my period... I had a bit of spotting when I woke up yesterday but by the middle if the day it was completely gone again... Cp is super high today and loads of cm kinda like EWCM but not totally so IDK what is going...


----------



## TexasRider

We wont be doing a reveal party. My husband was super disappointed at the time with my girl and the look on his face was like someone told him his dog just died. No way would we do that in front of family and friends. What we may do
Is take a pic of our daughter with a sign or something. I also think the reveal parties are cheesy. 

I started a diet today. Basically just no sugar or bread,potatoes,rice, chips crackers etc. Just veggies meat and fruit and a little dairy. Hoping it helps with weight loss and regulating my horomones


----------



## Conundrum

Bla Thats amazing, and I'll keep FX for team blue. Ours is next Wednesday so still over a week. The second tri energy spike should be along soon... I hope lol. I am sorry youre still nauseous. If you have time update some pictures of your scan.

Smille that's sweet but I agree couldn't wait either lol. Not too much longer though! I cannot wait to see what your having!

TeX that is great I hope it works out well hun! 

Karma hopefully your doctor will have some answers for you. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Peski- My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry! <3

Trr- Good to see you're doing good!

Bee- Woohoo this cycle is the one! Just seems like you're starting it right and on time so hopefully the timing is so much better this time! 

Bla- Whatt!! Finding out so soon! How crazy is that!? I'm still guessing boy! :) 

Smille- the cake reveal party sounds so cute but I couldn't do it either, I just want to find out privately with DH and THEN announce to people later. 

Can't wait to find out what bla, Smille and drum are having! I'm having my anatomy scan on May 11 (at 21 weeks ughh!!) so we'll confirm the gender then so I can finally start shopping! I've only bought two onesis that are pink just in case. 

Squirrel- I hope you're checking sometime and I hope you're doing good and I'm thinking of you a lot.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- within the last couple of weeks I've had more energy. It should cone soon.

Campn- he just wanted it to be the 3 of us, no other family. I'd rather find out while looking at the screen. 

I can't tell if he's joking or not. For awhile he had me convinced that he wanted to remain team yellow....NOT HAPPENING! He likes to play silly jokes on me and I always believe him.


----------



## mommyxofxone

we couldn't have waited for a reveal party- dh HAD to know !


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so excited to know what everyone is having!! Hope to see some baby photos at some point as well XD I know I couldn't ever be team yellow! Despite the fact both hubby and I will be buying neutral everything! Creams, mochas etc. all the way XD


----------



## gina236

Peski, I am so sorry hun. I have been in your shoes many times. Take some time to greive. We are all here for you :hugs: 

Bla, can't wait to see if you find out the gender on Friday!! So excited!

I really like the idea of staying team yellow with our first but not sure if I'll be able to convince hubby or if I will be able to do it. But I feel the only time I could do it is with the first because I don't really care one way or the other and I love the idea of that surprise at birth but that's a long time not knowing for a control freak like me lol.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was team yellow the first time and only time! 
After DS1 the following pregnancies i just had to know. We did debate staying team yellow this time but obviously that never happened! Lol xx


----------



## Conundrum

I actually wanted to go team yellow this go around, but DH could not be convinced lol much less wait for a reveal party. 

Speaking of excited Mommy and Teeny I swear your pregnancies are flying by! Just a little over a month! Did you two go term with your previous los?

Smille I hope so! I was out by 7 last night lol.


----------



## campn

Honestly I never wanted to be on team yellow, I understand there's a big surprise in the end but I'd be just as surprised at a regular scan :D 
Why is team yellow even done? Fear of not getting a specific gender, or just wanting a huge surprise? 

These pregnancies are flying by so freaking fast!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Conundrum said:


> I actually wanted to go team yellow this go around, but DH could not be convinced lol much less wait for a reveal party.
> 
> Speaking of excited Mommy and Teeny I swear your pregnancies are flying by! Just a little over a month! Did you two go term with your previous los?
> 
> Smille I hope so! I was out by 7 last night lol.

I'll probably be overdue but still not long to go. I have so much to do and it feels like I'm running out of time! 

I feel like the other pregnancies are going so quick too. All this talk of gender scans and I wonder where the hell the time went. :haha: xx


----------



## beemeck

sorry about AF gina!! let's us know what your doc has to say! 

looks like we will be getting a lot of genders on here very soon! :happydance:

camp - yes for me, my decision to stay team yellow is to avoid the disappointment. I know I won't be disappointed when they give me my adorable baby I just pushed out! :haha:

temps are much higher than they were last cycle, but still doing the stable thing so I'm glad about that. I always felt like maybe my rocky pre o temps were an issue. less than a week til the SIS now. have a busy week planned and then a non stop weekend (bachelorette party - Friday night dinner and slumber party and Saturday brewery tour sooooo I guess it's kinda sorta okay that I can drink now... then an early mother's day celebration at the baseball stadium) so it should be here before I know it!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn at least for me it was the surprise lol. We will be having a CS this go and though I do know it is a common procedure it has always unnerved me. After thinking it through though I am going to be petrified either way the day of so I told DH we could find out but I have final say on the theme lol. Was much happier since he wanted either Star Wars or LOtR

Teeny hopefully she'll not make you wait too much longer or at least as long as you need.

Bee I hope you have fun! Drink one more for all of us!


----------



## beemeck

hehe I might pass out if I do one for each of you drum :haha: I'll do one for the collective BNB girls lol :drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee lol that might be a good idea but it would certainly make for an interesting drinking game :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Campn: I kind of wanted to stay team yellow but SO was not having it at all. He wanted to know. And wasn't going to let me have the surprise so I was like fine, whatever. 
I don't have a preference for gender anyway, so surprise would have been fun. But since I don't have to worry about gender disappointment so might as well find out. 

Bee: Do drink one for all of us! Glad everything is sorted for this cycle, I'll keep my fingers crossed!

Drum: Hahaha LotR or Star Wars, that's amazing. SO wanted a really childish room with bright colours. But I really really hate bright colours so I convinced him a woodland critter theme would be lovely. And that bright colours 'just don't fit with that' :blush: 

Gina: sorry about AF hun :flower:


----------



## Smille24

I won't be disappointed either way. I kind of want a girl so my dd will have a best friend later in life, but then I want a boy so I have that special bond. Let's face it, girls tend to bond well to their dads...not always, but in our case it's true.

Bee- Yes, drink one for all of us! I miss margaritas. My dh has been indulging in Sangrias and it makes me really jealous. I am very excited for you this cycle and I think the timing will be better.


----------



## campn

Bee- Yes a drink for each of us! I think they might gently escort you outside though :D I miss Mai tais and Long Island tea! 

I know having a preference sometimes offends people, I've seen a few fights over in the pregnancy section or the gender disappointment section. Which is sad cause we come on here to rant and look for support :( you ladies are all super sweet and understanding though so I feel very lucky to be part of this thread still!


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Bee- Yes a drink for each of us! I think they might gently escort you outside though :D I miss Mai tais and Long Island tea!
> 
> I know having a preference sometimes offends people, I've seen a few fights over in the pregnancy section or the gender disappointment section. Which is sad cause we come on here to rant and look for support :( you ladies are all super sweet and understanding though so I feel very lucky to be part of this thread still!

Really? I mean, it is natural for people to get their hopes up right? If you have your heart set on a certain gender, doesn't mean you won't love your kid if it is of the opposite gender right? The nerve of some people :dohh: I think it is only natural to be a little disappointed when that happens.


----------



## TexasRider

I would love to have a little boy but a little girl would be fine too. At this point I just want ANY healthy baby. And really since I've had my daughter born with a major birth defect I can handle that too. I just want to be pregnant already so I can complete my family.

Edit to add dr appt at 3:15 today... No more spotting since Friday night when it was a pale brownish cm. So fingers crossed my appt goes good and he has some idea of what caused the weird bleeding and where we go from here. I think I may seriously cry if he says give it a few more months and come back and see me


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I love DH, I really do but he takes the whole fan boy thing quite seriously lol. I still love the critter idea and nature theme in general be sure to take pictures when you're done!

We both would prefer another girl but honestly I do not mind a boy. DH I think will be disappointed at first but the guys in his side of the family have never gotten along so it is more fear of that then anything. As TeX said though as long as lo is healthy we'll both be happy.


----------



## campn

Amen! Everyday I hear that a friend or someone I know had a baby with birth defects and issues that come up all the time and it's so scary. I'm very very thankful for my healthy mischievous boy although he's always keeping me on my toes!


----------



## beemeck

camp - I have seen what you are talking about on the gender threads - IT'S NUTS!!! I am always so tempted to butt in and stick up for people because I get that a lot in my personal life when I say I want all girls. Instantly everyone with a son becomes PERSONALLY offended and I just don't understand it. I don't want your children - boy or girl - this isn't' about you! lol (figurative "you") 

the reason I want all girls is because I want all of the same gender. There are 2 girls and 2 boys in my family, and growing up, my dad definitely treated my brothers very different. they had way more freedoms than we did and I've been a feminist since I was 9 and saw Gwen Stefani perform "I'm Just a Girl" so I always actively hated that. I know that I wouldn't then repeat that, but my husband grew up in India where women are openly labeled as second class citizens (whereas here they just deny it :haha:) and he and his sister were treated SO differently. my husband is a feminist too, but I worry that he won't be able to break away completely from that part of his culture and he admits that too. so we both want all of the same gender to avoid treating them differently and therefore we both prefer a girl over a boy, which then translates to 4 girls ! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: :hugs: I'm doing okay thanks. Been very distracted these past few days with Game of Thrones madness. I am a massive nerd and a huge fan of the books and the show. I followed the off season on a blog and have been swept up into the hype. Been reading a lot and writing a lot and watching a lot :haha: and getting way too little sleep! It's been a nice distraction. Feeling positive about this cycle, but this bit is the boring bit!! Ready for my next TWW.

Bee: I'm loving how much better the timing is for your cycle this time around. On Cd11 they will definitely be able to get ready in time to get the IUI in before ovulation! Hoping you're growing two nice juicy eggs in there ready to get fertilised :D I have my appointments booked now too. Got my first scan this Friday (CD8) which they wouldn't let me get out of and then another on CD12. 

Peski: I'm so sorry about your chemical :hugs: 

Texas: hope your appointment goes well and they can shed light on your weird period.


All your pregnancies are seriously flying by!! I look at your tickets every now and then and just have a moment of "what?! How did they get that far along??"

We will be staying team yellow the next time if we ever get there (unless it's twins, in which case I would have to know!).

I'm joining the short weird period parade too this time around. It was only one day of heavy, one medium and very light since then with spotting today. Weird!! I was on progesterone and my lining looked good at CD12, so I shouldn't really have had a light period. Very strange!

One more day of taking clomid and then I have a scan on Friday to check follicle growth and a follicle scan booked for Tuesday next week. Hoping we have three follicles this time :blush: yep, feeling greedy :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Yay another nerd! I also love the books and the series :) 
Looking forward to your scan, and i'll have my fingers crossed for three follies!


----------



## campn

Bee- Exactly! I'm having MY baby not yours so why should my preference be just like yours? there was a lady chewing another lady's head cause she was so happy she's having a girl and saying how glad she is its a girl, then the lady that was so angry "mom of 2 boys pregnant with 3rd" posted in another thread how she doesn't want a 3rd boy and wants a girl instead! 

I hope you get your girls Bee, you do look like a girl mom since you're so girly :) 

Squirrel- I'm glad you're distracted and busy! I remember I immersed myself into the Hobbit during my ttc, my cycles would drag on and on and weeks would go by and still no ovulation. Grrr! 

Fx clomid wins this time!!! You're so so close now!


----------



## Smille24

I don't get why people flip out bc someone has a preference. Of course they want a healthy baby, but maybe they imagine their families a certain way. People need to chill and stop being so judgemental. It's not like if we don't get the gender we preferred, we're going to abandon it. Smh!

The same with breastfeeding. I tried to do it with dd but had a lot of complications. I got judged by a friend saying "bottle fed babies aren't as intelligent or healthy". Well it was my only option and we were both happy. Plus, my daughter is a straight A student and reads chapter books so that statement she made is false. 

I think we need to be more supportive towards other moms rather than tear them down because everyone is different and doesn't have the same mindset. I definitely find this thread to be a safe place to discuss things bc you all are so wonderful. 

Bee- I'm glad you're doing well and I look forward to more updates!


----------



## blablamana

Ah Smille that breastfeeding thing is so mean. 
Some people can't, which is sad enough for them if they wanted to. Some people don't want to, which is totally fine too because its THEIR body. 
In the Netherlands we call people like that Breast-Nazi's. It's mean and uncalled for. 

I'm really happy that this thread is so open and supportive to everyone. Makes such a big difference to have such lovely ladies around!


----------



## pompeyvix

I'd love another little girl if we ever managed to conceive again. However, I wouldn't be disappointed with a boy and I just hope he or she is healthy. We were team yellow with Anabella as I had a vision of giving birth and then my husband seeing he/she first and telling me the sex. I ended up with a c section in the end , but I asked the Dr and nurses not to disclose the sex and to show my husband first. It was magical (for me) and just the way I wanted it. 
If I got pregnant again, I am veering more towards finding out as the spare room is decorated boy-ish colours (we've only just moved here) and I'd like to know whether to ditch all of the clothes we've kept from Anabella or whether we need to keep them. I was made redundant at 5 months pregnant last time so had months and months to prepare, but this time round I doubt I'd have the same time, so would like to know sooner to get everything sorted and ready. Phew that was a long response!!

Pesk - I am so sorry you had a chemical :hugs: 

So many pregnancies reaching that gender / anomoloy scan, exciting times! I felt my own pregnancy went so slow, but watching everyone's tickers it feels like the pregnancies are flying by!

Texas- I hope your appointment went well and you managed to find out the cause of the spotting. I hope your Dr was helpful and not like mine!

Bee - I hope the femara is helping two lovely follies become ready and mature to release those eggs. It won't be long until your next IUI! Time really does fly!

Squirrel - I can't get into GOT, but my husband loves it. I think I will try again at some point, it seems quite complicated! I hope the clomid is working well and getting those follicles nice and mature. I am sending positive thoughts your way for Tuesday :)

kitty - what a long cycle you had! Is that abnormally long for you??

AFM - I am CD 17 today. Starting to get a little bit of fertile cm and my temp has been consistently low the last few days so I think I am gearing up to ovulate. So far it doesn't look like the soy isoflavones have done anything. I was hoping ovulation would be bought forward, but so far , it's not looking that way. 
After doing lots of reading, I am convinced my thyroid is either all or partly to blame for my short luteal phase and failure to fall pregnant. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense. I was diagnosed with a borderline underactive thyroid in June last year and was put on a very low dose of thyroxine. Within a few months my periods starting to return to normal after being erratic and irregular for a whole year, although I wasn't ovulating. Then my dose was increased and I have started ovulating, however my levels are still not optimal for TTC. So my dose has been increased slightly again and I am really interested in how the next few months pan out to see of my luteal phase is positively affected. Fingers and toes crossed. Although I am imagine that is all wishful thinking and probably not that simple!


----------



## pompeyvix

Smille24 said:


> I don't get why people flip out bc someone has a preference. Of course they want a healthy baby, but maybe they imagine their families a certain way. People need to chill and stop being so judgemental. It's not like if we don't get the gender we preferred, we're going to abandon it. Smh!
> 
> The same with breastfeeding. I tried to do it with dd but had a lot of complications. I got judged by a friend saying "bottle fed babies aren't as intelligent or healthy". Well it was my only option and we were both happy. Plus, my daughter is a straight A student and reads chapter books so that statement she made is false.
> 
> I think we need to be more supportive towards other moms rather than tear them down because everyone is different and doesn't have the same mindset. I definitely find this thread to be a safe place to discuss things bc you all are so wonderful.
> 
> Bee- I'm glad you're doing well and I look forward to more updates!

How horrible about the breastfeeding comment :( Sometimes people have a very smug attitude to things like that, but I don't understand why. As long as the baby is loved, what does it matter how it's fed?

And I am totally with you on your second point. It shouldn't be mum wars as it isn't a competition! Everyone should just do what is right for them and keep noses out of other peoples business!


----------



## campn

Smille- That friend is super mean! So many women try to breastfeed and do their best and it doesn't work out. We struggled the first 6 weeks and I almost never made it and comments like "breast is best" really hurt me cause I was trying so hard to breastfeed and I wasn't successful. I did manage to after those 6 HORRID weeks but I couldn't go through that again. Fed is BEST!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd love to breast feed but unsure I will get on because my mum couldn't, she tried so much with my sister and was scarred from her experience so I was never breast fed. 

Yes this is really strangely long, longest cycle in the last 2 years since they regulated from BC (apart from pregnancies) was 40 days, they are usually 35. So 62 is ridiculous!!! Hopefully this one is normal if not shorter haha XD


----------



## TexasRider

So my doctor wasn't super helpful. He just said chalk it up to a weird period. He did say that maybe it was a weak ovulation or no ovulation but he kinda doubted the no O since my temp clearly showed a good shift. He said all my charts from Jan till now were beautiful with clear shifts. So he said hang tight and keep trying till July and if nothing we will get started on tests like SA for Hubs and an HSG for me. I think I will wait till September to do my hsg since that's when my deductible starts over but fingers crossed we won't need it.


----------



## campn

kittykat7210 said:


> I'd love to breast feed but unsure I will get on because my mum couldn't, she tried so much with my sister and was scarred from her experience so I was never breast fed.
> 
> Yes this is really strangely long, longest cycle in the last 2 years since they regulated from BC (apart from pregnancies) was 40 days, they are usually 35. So 62 is ridiculous!!! Hopefully this one is normal if not shorter haha XD


My breastfeeding struggle made me an advocate to help others, I take it as my calling now :p but don't let your mom's experience scare you away, you are both different moms and your babies are different from her babies and the support and equipment and tricks available to us today are all so different (they didn't have a breastfeeding pillow! Woah!) 

My mom successfully breastfed 5 kids (although she only breastfed me for 3 months) so I thought for SURE I'd have this skill down to a science but I didn't, and she couldn't help me with tips at all as she forgot everything and to her it was effortless. 

Go into it educated, I wish so bad I had prepared myself more and read more on breastfeeding (kellymom.com is great) and find a good support system around you. If you want to breastfeed don't surround yourself with people who tell you oh give up, but with people who will tell you you can do it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Conundrum- thanks hun, it does feel like it's flown by and yet in the moment seems stuck! there's only 52 days left for me and it feels FOREVER My first came exactly on week 40, i went into labor at 39+6, she came on her due date the next day. :) i was getting SO much pressure from my midwives to have to be induced, or at least schedule the appt for it the following week, so it was really nice to go naturally!

Campn- it's hard! i get so much crap from people- just because i wanted another girl. It's been hard getting used to the idea of something other than girl but i think i'm ready. i'm glad i did the scan though because i wouldn't want to be disappointed at the birth!!!!! 

Smille- i think it's such a shame with the way moms treat each other with feeding. I breastfed, but i definitely don't look down on anyone that formula fed! It's YOUR choice. I get crap from other breastfeeding moms because i never publicly breastfed. So i never wiped out the boob to feed, i found a quiet place to do it. I worry this time around i won't be able to do that as much with dd, so i'll have to find a discreet way to feed in public, but goodness, sometimes i really don't wanna see that!




As for bonding, ain't no one got anything on me and dd! She's my girl, definitely not dh's! I worry this one will push her more towards him and i'll lose that very special bond we have. I love that more than anything! And i always wanted a sister so it kills me i couldn't give her one, but, she wanted a brother so actually she's getting what she wants! 

as for breastfeeding my mother actually made fun of me at first. she only formula fed. the idea of ruining her perfect boobs wasn't possible for her. Plus she smoked so i'd stay small and not ruin her perfect body. So yeah you really can't be any worse than that LOL!


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Conundrum- thanks hun, it does feel like it's flown by and yet in the moment seems stuck! there's only 52 days left for me and it feels FOREVER My first came exactly on week 40, i went into labor at 39+6, she came on her due date the next day. :) i was getting SO much pressure from my midwives to have to be induced, or at least schedule the appt for it the following week, so it was really nice to go naturally!
> 
> Campn- it's hard! i get so much crap from people- just because i wanted another girl. It's been hard getting used to the idea of something other than girl but i think i'm ready. i'm glad i did the scan though because i wouldn't want to be disappointed at the birth!!!!!
> 
> Smille- i think it's such a shame with the way moms treat each other with feeding. I breastfed, but i definitely don't look down on anyone that formula fed! It's YOUR choice. I get crap from other breastfeeding moms because i never publicly breastfed. So i never wiped out the boob to feed, i found a quiet place to do it. I worry this time around i won't be able to do that as much with dd, so i'll have to find a discreet way to feed in public, but goodness, sometimes i really don't wanna see that!
> 
> As for bonding, ain't no one got anything on me and dd! She's my girl, definitely not dh's! I worry this one will push her more towards him and i'll lose that very special bond we have. I love that more than anything! And i always wanted a sister so it kills me i couldn't give her one, but, she wanted a brother so actually she's getting what she wants!
> 
> as for breastfeeding my mother actually made fun of me at first. she only formula fed. the idea of ruining her perfect boobs wasn't possible for her. Plus she smoked so i'd stay small and not ruin her perfect body. So yeah you really can't be any worse than that LOL!

My mom didn't bf either. She tried, but couldn't get a supply in. My aunt was the same way.

I definitely want to bf this time and will do everything I can to be successful. As for doing it in public, I will do the same, find a secluded area or cover up. I'm not comfortable with people watching me and I don't want to offend anyone either, especially when there's kids around. If women are comfortable with doing it in the open, that's their choice but my choice to cover up shouldn't be condoned either.

I'm glad your dd is happy with having a brother. You should not be ashamed of being disappointed. I was disappointed that dd wasn't a boy at first, but in meeting her that quickly went away. 52 days that's so exciting!


----------



## beemeck

I agree ladies - I think not just for Moms, but for women in general, that we should stick together more than we criticize each other for every little thing. I teach positive parenting skills for a living so I see just about everything there is to see. My main goal with parents is to see that bonding - it doesn't matter how you get there! I'm sorry for those that have felt put down by other moms :hugs::hugs:

texas - I'm sorry your doc wasn't very helpful. I felt so down when I would get turned away by my obgyn and not taken very seriously. It really affected me. I hope he is right though and that you will be pregnant on your own very shortly! 

pompey - looks like O will happen soon! I'm sorry that soy didnt' move it up. I am all for earlier ovulation. My last cycle happened 2 days earlier than normal and I felt so excited. So I hope this will be the last time you have to worry about O'ing at all! :happydance: And the thyroid def seems like something worth looking into more. I know here that when I got mine tested, that 4 would have been out of the normal range. I hope that upping your dose of thyroxine will do the trick for you...!:hugs:

pep -I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: I hope that you are holding up okay and will join us again when you are feeling ready :hugs:

squirrel - wow CD 8 is an early scan! I read on your journal though that you might get out of it :haha: I don't blame you. and I'd still be scared that a long lost bill for the scans might show up, so it might not be necessary. either way, good luck and I'm thinking you will get 2 beautiful follies this time! 

trixie - hi!!!! (if you're lurking) 

afm - I'm annoyed with my temps. they are way higher than they should be grrrrr. I guess I can't keep obsessing over every little thing. And pretty charts never get me anything anyway. 5 days to go until my SIS. :coffee:


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy I love it! She couldn't be more spot on lol. Hopefully this one will go the same. If he does decide to come a bit early send us some pictures. Either way you'll be holding him soon!

There is such terrible feelings surrounding breast feeding vs bottle feeding. It is aweful. Our hospital was the first in our state to start the kangaroo care. The nurses wouldn't even listen to mothers wanting to bottle feed. Everyone needed to at least try and I couldn't tell you how many arguments I would hear while there. You get it every where now.


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla: :wave: nice to see another fan! I have been obsessed since season 2. I hadn&#8217;t heard of it when season 1 was out, but by season 2 my good friend sat me down to watch it, knowing I would LOVE it! After that my fan-craziness has grown and grown. I read all the books this autumn in the space of a few weeks and have been avidly following filming news. This same friend and I are going to watch Kit Harringotn&#8217;s play in a couple of weeks. Cannot wait to see him act live - though I did already do that once long before GOT when my husband and I went to see War Horse years and years ago. We had the most amazing seats near the front a few rows in; wish we could do the same this time, but too expensive!!

Camp: It really is sad how people can&#8217;t let one another be in their own pregnancies. The internet is such a dangerous place for people just venting their own frustrations and anger at the world at total strangers. You would never catch people speaking to one another in such a fashion face-to-face, so why berate someone online? Especially in a place like this, where everyone is hormonal and emotional, but trying their very best. If people can&#8217;t be supportive, then back off! Seriously! Grrrr. I too am a massive LOTR/Hobbit fan. I am a bit of a fantasy/sci-fi nut; always have been. A massive nerd basically, but very happy to be so :haha: You are so right on the breastfeeding too - about going into it prepared that it might not work or that it might be the hardest thing you ever do in your life. I wish I&#8217;d known how hard it was going to be to feed Oscar. Those first 6-8 weeks of his life were a disaster for me. He was tongue tied, but the midwives wouldn&#8217;t believe me as the tip of his tongue wasn&#8217;t tied down (instead he had an 80% posterior tongue tie, it could barely move!). The damage I incurred from his bad latch left me howling in agony every time he fed and due to his terrible latch, he would come off all the time and swallow a lot of air, which made him get trapped wind pains all the time. He fed constantly as he couldn&#8217;t get enough milk in one sitting due to his terrible latch and that made my pain worse as he was constantly feeding. It was Easter bank holiday weekend when I finally gave up and due to everyone pushing &#8216;breast is best&#8217; on me, I cried for hours as I tried to feed him a bit of formula (but he didn&#8217;t take the bottle). A few days later and I marched to the doctor and demanded they check him for tongue-tie and it was at that point it was revealed. The next day it was cut and after that our lives changed and we ended up breastfeeding for 13 months. Had I not had the dogma shoved down my throat, I never would have put us through those first few months. It wasn&#8217;t fair on either of us and he probably would have been better off on formula at first. I shudder to remember what it was like and I too am a firm believer in arming women with information before they have a baby on what to do if breastfeeding doesn&#8217;t work.

Smille: That is awful about the bottle feeding comments! How do people think it&#8217;s okay to say that to mothers? However a mother chooses to feed her baby is her decision, that should be the end of the discussion. What is it about babies and pregnancy that makes people feel that it&#8217;s everybody&#8217;s business?

Pompey: Thank you - I hope those follicles are getting the message right now. I need to tell most of them to calm the hell down and let only 2/3 take the lead (I have signs of PCOS and too many follicles want a piece of the action apparently, I need less to grow on the whole, but only a few to take the bait and swell! Come on follies! ). GOT does get pretty complicated (nothing compared to the books! They are something else!), but it&#8217;s sooooo worth it. The range of emotions that show can make me feel. I have never wept nor laughed so hard as I have watching that programme. Hope ovulation comes soon for you. have you had a thyroid function blood test recently?

Texas: Sorry your appointment didn&#8217;t go as you&#8217;d hoped :hugs: At least he&#8217;s happy with your charts, that&#8217;s a great sign! And him not being worried about one cycle with a possibly weak-o is good as that means it shouldn&#8217;t affect things. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon and don&#8217;t have to worry about undergoing any testing!


Mommyxofxone: I&#8217;m sure you have nothing to worry about :hugs: having this new little one won&#8217;t push your daughter away, I am sure of it. Your special bond will stay in tact, try not to worry! And also, wow, your mum sounds like she had some issues there! It&#8217;s pregnancy that ruins your boobs, not breastfeeding :haha: 

Bee: I replied on your journal, just wanted to high-five my cycle-buddy :wave: we&#8217;re going to do it this time! Twin BFPs!! 

Conundrum: That&#8217;s terrible that the hospital wouldn&#8217;t respect the mothers&#8217; choices!! That really is shocking!!



AFM: Boring boring boring :coffee: waiting to ovulate is so boring!! CD6. On my last clomid tablet today. I&#8217;m vaguely looking forward to Friday&#8217;s scan to see if I have two follies again. I really want two to develop at the same rate this time if there are two to begin with as I&#8217;m pretty sure last cycle the smaller one probably didn&#8217;t rupture. My brother&#8217;s twins are due soon and it leaves me hankering after a set of my own.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Aww hun my heart hurts even reading that old of a story cause it really brings so much memories and feelings. Trying to get DS to latch and he'd cry and scream but when I'd give him formula he'd open his mouth and take that right away, it broke my heart and I'd feed it to him while crying. This time I'm going to make the lactation consultant at the hospital check the baby's mouth or tongue or lip ties and I won't leave the hospital until the baby latches well and we are all good and happy! 

I'm so glad you got to succeed in the end cause after all that struggle it ended up to be such a beautiful emotional experience and I miss it so much.


----------



## TexasRider

Honestly it went about like I thought it would. I didn't think he would do anything drastic. He's a pretty conservative dr. But I am glad that he thought everything looked good. we are gonna start the bd today and see what happens. Fingers crossed I O early next week. Like Sunday-Tuesday range then we can get more bd in over the weekend


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Honestly it went about like I thought it would. I didn't think he would do anything drastic. He's a pretty conservative dr. But I am glad that he thought everything looked good. we are gonna start the bd today and see what happens. Fingers crossed I O early next week. Like Sunday-Tuesday range then we can get more bd in over the weekend

At least he isn't concerned yet so that's a good thing Tex! He'll probably do more once you hit the one year mark, hopefully you won't even need him and you'll fall prego on your own.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I agree it is a good thing that he's not concerned. I sure hope we get pregnant soon

Also my bank called yesterday and our house came back appraised for what we needed and we are waiting for a closing date so we can get started on our renovations!! Gotta start packing up all our junk since we are gonna move everything out and remodel then put it all back lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Conundrum said:


> Mommy I love it! She couldn't be more spot on lol. Hopefully this one will go the same. If he does decide to come a bit early send us some pictures. Either way you'll be holding him soon!
> 
> There is such terrible feelings surrounding breast feeding vs bottle feeding. It is aweful. Our hospital was the first in our state to start the kangaroo care. The nurses wouldn't even listen to mothers wanting to bottle feed. Everyone needed to at least try and I couldn't tell you how many arguments I would hear while there. You get it every where now.

oh my hosp this time does the kangaroo care. I've not done it before, but they want you AND dh to do it for two hours following the birth. THe only thing i really like is they say NO VISITORS for those two hours! so if mil shows up i can be like 'uh no sorry' they won't let her up! that part i like! I don't know anything about the kangaroo things but am interested to try it. Its just skin to skin isn't it? but i don't think it should be forced on anyone either. some mamas are just not comfy doing stuff like that immediately!!!

and i highly doubt he'll come early lol. Dd came ON her due date, so i'm just expecting the same or even late with him. I don't want to get my hopes up. Just trying to be realistic! :)


----------



## Conundrum

Tex that is wonderful congratulations! I have everything crossed that youll be pregnant soon. Hopefully this cycle!

Squirrel I have everything crossed for three follicles tomorrow and you get a very nice set of twins this cycle. Not too much longer!

Bee really hope your US goes well next week. Wishing lots of dusts hun.

Bla make sure to get some juice before your scan hun. I cannot believe it is tomorrow!

Mommy lol I understand, I think some just know but there is always that hope :haha: It will be lovely not to have to share immediately after birth. I had a difficult labor so this will be our first time being able to take advantage of that as well.

The kangaroo care is awesome, some individuals and hospitals took it a bit too far. All it really means is skin to skin directly after birth, the baby staying in your room unless medical reasons prevent it, encouragement to breast feed, no pacifiers/ nipples of any kind around breast feeders and at least around here very limited visitation hours in general. Everything is set up to strengthen the bond between parents and lo. That was three years ago though so I might be missing some things and I am sure they are more efficient now.


----------



## campn

Kangaroo care is awesome, even if it wasn't for breastfeeding just holding your newborn so close like that is pretty nice, and I LOVE the no visitors policy. My inlaws were there in the DELIEVERY ROOM not just the recovery room (thankfully FIL missed the birth or he'd have wanted to stare) but I wish we had no visitors like that. They robbed me from my one on one alone time with DS. I'm telling all nurses I want no visitors to stay more than 10 minutes unless it's DS coming to see his sister.


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies! 

seems that almost all of us un-preggos have synced up and are at the boring part of our cycle :haha: pompey - we are depending on you!!! give us some O entertainment and the next bfp! :happydance:

is next week the big gender reveal week? starting with possibly blab tomorrow?? 

femara isn't treating me as kindly as it did last month. my headaches are more often this time and omg my left ovary is making itself known. although last month, the pain on my right side was real. I had O pain before femara plumped my eggs up, so now it's serious!! 

DH and I are thinking about doing a last minute trip in between IUIs. I'm really mad at how many trips we cancelled due to TTC and I really feel like the whole point of not having kids yet is to enjoy it and do whatever you feel like! so I'm mad that I didn't go on those trips before when medical intervention wasn't involved and it would have been so much easier. grrrr. so now I just feel like we should make the best of it and get out and go. We have 4 weekend trips planned between may 13 and june 11 so basically every weekend but one, so it's going to be tough. and I still have the fear of traveling during early pregnancy holding me back too, so we shall see. :shrug:


----------



## campn

Bee- Sounds like a pretty strong ovulation hun! But having headaches sucks so make sure you're drinking lots of water and tending to that. And yes please go and travel even for a few days! Don't wait on getting pregnant as it's harder to really do much once you're preggo (can't drink, can't go to theme parks, etc) so please enjoy it right now! 

Where are you guys thinking of going!?


----------



## beemeck

we are planning on doing Spain for a week then a few other stops in Europe. We really want to focus on more international travel as we will still be able to travel domestically once we have children. so that's what is going to be hard but we have 2 tentative times to go that won't interfere with IUIs. and actually right now, June IUI is up in the air. If May's IUI doesn't work, it looks like O is going to land the weekend that I am supposed to be at another friend's bachelorette weekend near Chicago (a lakehouse in Wisconsin). I haven't committed 100% to that yet though - I really want to stop switching my life around because of TTC (it's really frustrating me!) but I also can't stand the thought of TOTALLY missing a month (no IUI OR bd because I won't be with DH). so June might be out regardless :shrug: can't may just work?!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I am sorry you did not get the time first go but all the more reason to take advantage with Juliette. The nurses will completely understand requesting more time as well. 

Bee I say take the trips and have fun. You more than deserve the time! Hopefully the side effects mean it is working that much more, FX for at least two follicles. An aloe and peppermint compress can help with the pain. Same effect as an icy hot and no chemicals, my cousin has been making me a mixture for the last few weeks and I love it.


----------



## beemeck

drum - that compress sounds amazing! I'm an all natural gal so that's right up my alley - I'm going to look it up! I find myself doubled over half of the time - and I still have a bit to go! :dohh:


----------



## Conundrum

I am sorry the pain is that bad Bee, I hope it helps. Spain sounds amazing by the way! I am terrible typing by tablet so I did not get to see where you were going.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- how exciting your scan is tomorrow! I'm getting really impatient and hoping next week will happen. 

Texas- that's great news on your home! We have plans to renovate down the road, but this year we are landscaping. It will take us a couple of months to get it all done, but it needs some tlc since our home was vancant for over a yr b4 we bought it. Your temps are nice and low, fxd you O soon!

Bee- I'm really pulling for you this cycle! I know how frustrating it is to push things aside to ttc. I know taking a month off seems dreadful, but you have to get back to enjoying life again. A trip sounds so amazing and I say go for it! Did they up your dosage this cycle? Try a heating pad or warm bath, that worked for me when I had cramping during my iui cycle.

Squirrel- I'm hoping you have a few follies tomorrow. Fxd hun!

Drum- I'll have to look that up too! I've had some terrible neck pain, but refuse to use any meds including Tylenol.

I don't want any visitors for the first couple of hrs. I just want that time for the 4 of us to bond. I tried to persuade my dh for no visitors for the whole 1st day, but he said our families will be too excited. I get that. I will have to ask them to leave to feed. My mom was in the delivery room for dd, but that won't happen again...she got on my last nerve lol.


----------



## beemeck

they didn't up my dosage, smille. I must say I was surprised that I only had one follie on my right side last month - that thing was killing me! So I'm assuming I'll just have one on my left this time. 

we are also non stop landscaping! It's so time consuming omg. I planted my entire garden last weekend so let's see what happens. I have a few more things to plant outside of the garden and of course more neverending weeding and planting grass etc. (and of course the weather is so crappy now). Our house was also abandoned before we moved it. It was bought and renovated 100% inside though - we wouldn't have a clue about that. but the backyard,omg - an urban jungle! :haha:

camp - I meant to comment on the in laws in the delivery room - omg!!! you are a saint!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes my temps are nice and low like usual before O I am hoping I get lots of EWCM and a good temp shift this month lol. Plus since days leading up to O are on the weekend I will be able to Bd more. 

Fingers crossed this is it. For ALL us non-preggos... Think we are down to less than 5 now.... 

I hope your follie scan goes well squirell!

Bee- I've decided I'm not putting stuff on hold anymore either. Not that we do a whole lot anyway but I will not pass on doing something in case I get pregnant if that makes sense...


----------



## Conundrum

Bee and Smille I gave my cousin a call he said be careful what you look up because certain concentrations of the oils can irritate the skin. 100% aloe vera jelly, he said the edible version tends to be purer and 2-3 drops of peppermint oil per every two table spoons. It can be refrigereated if you buy in bulk which is usually around $20-25 for the larger quantities.

TeX I am glad you decided to have some downtime as well. Wishing you the best of luck. 

I am jealous. I would love to landscape but outside vegetables and cacti I destroy everything flower related lol.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: That's a good plan! I did the same with Isla and only had a few issues with her - mainly that she had such a small mouth (and was early, so even smaller!) and I had a strong let down reflex that overwhelmed her. I think having had it so bad the first time though, made he minor pains and issues with her seem like nothing at all!!

Texas: fun! What are you having done to your house?

Bee: sorry to hear you're getting bad side effects this time! Hopefully all this hard work your ovary is doing will end up giving you 2 eggs this time. Your trips sound perfect! Get them in there before baby comes along! I'm sorry your June IUI is in doubt (though I'm really sure you won't need it with timing being better this cycle!). Taking a month out is torturous!! How many IUIs are you planning on doing before moving on to IVF?

Smille: will they let your daughter in straight away? Over here you have to wait for visiting hours on the wards to have your older kids visit.


AFM: feeling a little down today. I've been on this thread since May last year (it started as a TTC thread) with some lovely ladies who all got pregnant within a few months. Well the last of them are having their babies now (one came along on Tuesday - who is shared my due date with briefly) and the other is being induced today). I feel so so so sad that I never got pregnant in time and that in the time I've been waiting they've all done the whole pregnancy thing and now are cuddling their newborns :( I wish them all the well in the world and it's not about them, just about me feeling so frustrated and upset with my body. I just want to be pregnant now. I am beyond ready. I am starting to just feel this dread deep inside that I'll never have another baby.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell I feel Ya on the being passed up feeling. I feel like it had happened for everyone else and will
Never happen for me. I tend to get a bit down in the dumps about it too. So big hugs to you. And know you are not alone in this feeling.

As for my house we are fixing the foundation (16K) and then with what's left we are redoing as much as possible inside. New floors- vinyl wood look planks that can even go in bathrooms. Paint throughout new trim and new cabinets and kitchen counters and interior and exterior doors. Basically whoever painted in our house painted everything with latex paint but it was over oil based paint so it's all peeling off the walls so we have to sand the walls then prime and paint. Ugh we are gonna do a lot of it on our own to save money so we can do more in the house


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I am so sorry :hugs:. You will have a 3rd baby some way some how. They better let her visit even during non visiting hrs. She definitely wont come until after the baby is born and they make sure everything is ok. Most hospitals around here let siblings in at anytime I'm pretty sure, but I will definitely check.


----------



## gina236

Squirrel I feel you today. Been having a pity party all day. I honestly fear I will never have a child at all. I know there are still plenty of options for me but I have wanted a baby for 2.5 years now. Finally convince dh and something doesn't work. Once that year passes it makes it all the more difficult to keep a positive attitude. I hope your scan goes good and you have 3 good follies waiting 

Bee I agree with everyone, do the trips now! That's why dh and I are going to italy. We can't reeeaaally afford it but his uncle paid for our flights so we are going lol. I wouldn't be able to have the trip I want once we have kids so trying to enjoy childless things now. I hope you don't need to worry about June IUI.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel you will get your 3rd with last cycle's results it would not surprise me if this was your cycle. Dont doubt yourself hun it will happen and be all the more special for the time it took.

Gina and Tex even if it does seem impossible it will happen. I really hope soon for both of you, but no matter how long or short we will be with you ladies every step.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I wish I could send you a huge hug and squeeze, I completely understand, I joined in August and all the women I knew already have babies now, and I've no complaints really since I got pregnant too, but it's crazy just how fast time goes and how pregnancies are really not that long at all, but just think how they're getting up every 2 hours now and you get to sleep at night just a little bit longer ;) 

I've very huge hopes for you, I think having a chemical means that things are WORKING. Also chemicals make you even more fertile cause you still got that thick lining that helps the eggS implant easily. I think right now you're in the "end of the beginning" cause you're like one leg in already!


----------



## blablamana

Ladies, I have such high hopes for all of you. Squirrel, Gina, Bee, Texas... I really wish I could hug you all very tight. I know that you'll all have your babies. I'm SO sure of it. I just hate to see that you have had to wait so long, that is unfair and you all deserve so much more than that. Which is exactly why I believe that it will happen, soon! Wish I could be of more comfort, but words are all I can offer and I know they don't mean that much right now :hugs: 

Smille: I told my SO that no one is to be in the delivery room but him, me and the doctors (and eventually baby). Afterwards, everybody can come visit but I don't want too many people in there either. SO is to stay next to my pillow and in no way watch what is happening to my foof. :haha: 
When we are back at home, they will have to make 'appointments' via text/phonecall. I have a very loving but meddlesome family (and a very big one!) so house would be full at all times. Not happening lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Kangaroo care is awesome, even if it wasn't for breastfeeding just holding your newborn so close like that is pretty nice, and I LOVE the no visitors policy. My inlaws were there in the DELIEVERY ROOM not just the recovery room (thankfully FIL missed the birth or he'd have wanted to stare) but I wish we had no visitors like that. They robbed me from my one on one alone time with DS. I'm telling all nurses I want no visitors to stay more than 10 minutes unless it's DS coming to see his sister.

OMG you had your inlaws in the delivery room? WHAT? 

we didn't even tell mine i was in labor. I called my mom, because i knew she'd be in my corner. Turns out she was awake (we called at 3 am) because she 'just had a feeling' i was going into labor that night! ha! so she came right over. It was good having her there with me. So it was just mom and dh.

This time she's watching dd, so it'll just be me and dh. And again, probably won't tell his family i'm in labor, or maybe i will but won't tell them til way after that baby is out. Since hosp won't let them in til 2 hours after anyway. i am curious to see how overwhelmed i am this time, because last time i didn't want anyone touching dd!


----------



## squirrel.

3 follicles :dance: :dance: :dance: !!!!!

11mm, 12.5mm and 13mm. Two on the right, one on the left. Two of them could obviously stop growing before my next scan on CD12, but it's a good start :) come on follies, stick together, you all want a piece of the action, you know you do!


----------



## Smille24

Yay Squirrel that's amazing news!!!!! I hope at least 2 continue to grow.


----------



## gina236

Yay!! FX for twins!! :)


----------



## beemeck

eek that's perfect squirrel!! keep growing!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

blab - any news on your scan???


----------



## campn

Mommy- Sadly I let them all walk all over me cause I was an idiot. MIL was there "for support" but the entire time I wanted to kick her in the face. I kept asking right before pushing if she can wait outside but she acted like she can't hear me. Right after I pushed they brought me food and before even eating FIL walked into the room.

WHY DOES THE HOSPITAL LET ANYONE IN THE ROOM!?? This time they'll be watching DS so ha-ha sorry suckasss!

Squirrel- Those are excellent numbers too!!! Clomid is definitely working for you! You might even get triplets! ;)


----------



## BabyForIris

Stopping by to cheer everyone on!

Amazing new Squirrel! Let's hope they all keep growing and give you extra chances. 

Bee how's it going? I know you said the drugs are affecting you more this round. Hope you're feeling well. I've got my everything crossed for better timing for you this round. :)

Camp I can not believe she stuck around in the room. We've already decided not to have anyone there and will be getting a doula for female support. :)

AFM nothing much happening on this front, some minor nausea and I'm extra tired. Also booked my dating scan for next week Friday (I'll be 8W4D) so I'm hoping everything will be ok.


----------



## blablamana

Scan went well and we know what we'll have :happydance:

Spoiler
:blue:

But ssssh I'm not allowed to tell you ladies at all:-$ 

She also did a little bit of 3D even though we didn't pay for that. SO hates 3D, he thinks it's creepy. But look at its little nose :cloud9:


----------



## blablamana

Congrats on the three follies squirrel! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :) I am so weird for bein excited about something so minor :haha: would love them all to keep growing. I really really don't want triplets, but to get a good shot this cycle, the more follies the better!!

Blabla: CoNGRATS!!!! :dance: little boys are amazing!! Cute scan pictures.


----------



## beemeck

woo hoo! my first correct guess blab!! lol congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

iris - so good to hear from you. can't wait for your scan too! 

camp - I'll just repeat myself again lol you are a saint!!! :haha:

nothing new to report for now ladies. I am actually going to start opks tomorrow due to o pain and CM thinning out. I'm too panicky lol it will only be day 9 but O feels close :wacko:

DH and I made the decision last night to travel. it feels good to get over that fear that has kept me motionless for the last year. It's freeing. we haven't book anything yet, but it's looking like we will PROB be gone for next month's fertile window if this month is a bust. and that will just have to be that. There will be no temping and it will basically be like the old fashioned cycle that everyone has asked me do but that I never could. so I feel like it's baby or bust right now. There's a whole world out there that we've been missing out on (okay, a little dramatic but you get it :haha:)


----------



## Conundrum

Bla congratulations!!!! You got your little man and I love the pictures! So happy for you!

Squirrel awesome news hun and every reason to be excited. I cannot wait for your next scan

Bee I am so happy you decided to go, I really hope this is your month but I am so happy you have some fun coming your way!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats bla! 

Bee- I'm glad you decided to go. I think it'll do you good to let go and be free for a month or so.


----------



## campn

Yay!!! Congrats Bla! I had a big boy feeling! :) 

Bee- Not dramatic at all. I think it's the best idea you can come up with, this ttc stuff is exhausting and draining and you've been in it for a year or more now, so for goodness sake you need a breather and a break! You're not even allowed to browse on here while you're on vacation. Just put "baby" on pause for a week or so and think of everything else that is great and wonderful that life still has to offer you! I LOVE DS and this baby so much already but they aren't my only source of happiness an fulfillment and that is a blessing!


----------



## beemeck

camp - you know I could never miss all the updates with my favorite girls! but being abroad, my internet connection will only work when I'm on wifi, so I def won't be able to check in often. I am in the midst of writing up what I want to share on my facebook page for national infertility week. I shared a little something last week - not much though. yesterday, a friend of mine (one of DHs friends wife that we don't see often) shared that she had been trying for over 2 years, had a surgery and after assisted reproduction, found out she was pregnant in Feb on their 29th cycle. she lost the baby at 8 weeks. she posted the story advocating for infertility awareness and it was so inspiring that I want to do the same. I would have never known what she was going through, and now we are going to get together to hopefully offer each other some comfort. anyway, in coming up with my post, I wrote about finding another family that I never knew I had - and I'm talking about you girls! sorry to get so emotional but you all are truly my BNB family and it really feels like we were all meant to come together and find each other here :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

Bee- It's so so true you never know who is struggling at all unless they speak up. My sister never talked about it online and always put on a happy face even though she was hurting so much. Another friend who is a mom of two spoke up on Facebook about how she's been dealing with secondary infertility for THREE years and I could have never guessed, I just thought she was done at 2 kids. So big hats off to you for talking about it, I'm sure it brings so much comfort to many women even if they're too ashamed to comment on it. Facebook just comes with lots of shaming feelings I feel like. (I deactivated my account, ba-bye!)

I'm so glad I found my village in you ladies, I feel like I know each one of you and love you all and I know you and your stories and your struggles. If I had gotten pregnant on that August thread when I first joined I would have never gotten the opportunity to know you all, I would have instead thought ttc threads are full of drama &#128540;


----------



## blablamana

I love all of you ladies so much as well! <3

Bee_ I'm happy you decided to go! Enjoy it, baby will happen when it happens and you should enjoy yourself in the mean time. TTC can be so stressful and really take a toll on you! :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Bee your post made me tear up! I have only reached out to 1 of my Facebook friends whom I graduated HS with. Her and her hubby have been ttc for 3yrs. They put things on hold after being told the next step is a series of tests. She's in nursing school and wants to focus on graduation for now. We've been discussing infertility for quite some time and her family is not supportive to the fact that they're struggling and often make rude remarks to her. It breaks my heart that the people closest to you aren't supportive, which is exactly why I never mentioned anything to dh's family and just took their rude remarks about waiting too long.


----------



## campn

Smille- that is completely heartbreaking esp when it comes from people who are so close to you. I've been letting my big sister live with us since last July with her daughter (long story but she's moving here from Egypt) and DH and I have been nothing but nice and helpful to her, and last November she said "oh you can't have a baby like my daughter, you can't even get pregnant with a girl or a boy, you can't get pregnant at all!" And she pretended like it was a joke. I sobbed hard after that.

Just so cruel to make jokes like that EVEN if you mean to be funny. I told my little sister who has been struggling at told me that's the most spiteful thing she's ever heard.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes infertility sucks. My sister in law (the nice one) has been TTC since Her wedding in September 2013. They've basically just done clomid but after a few months break they are gonna do IUI this summer. She has PCOS and he had male factor too but as of last SA in March it was normal. I hope they can conceive soon. Her sister basically rubs her nose in that fact that she has a baby and the other doesn't. Good news is the sis in law with the baby is moving out of state so it may get better idk. It would be awesome if we could get pregnant close to the same time... Then my awful mother in law wouldn't be around to "help" me she would be with her daughter lol


----------



## squirrel.

Bee, I'm so glad you made that decision. You're so right about putting everything on hold for TTC a baby. It's stifling! I hope you have the best time!! 

You had me in tears with your last post. It really does feel like we have become a little family in our little corner of the Internet. I honestly would have lost it by now without all you wonderful ladies to help me through. Your support and kindness keeps me sane and also keeps me positive. So often infertility journeys seem to leave people bitter and depressed (understandably), but I love how we've all just teamed together and stayed happy and ready to beat this!! Love all you ladies!!


Really hoping my three follies grow. I want at least two big juicy ones by CD12 :haha: but I'll stay greedy and hope for all three. There's no way I would just suddenly conceive triplets after over a year's infertility... *she says nervously*


----------



## Smille24

Campn- that's so awful that she said that to you! People can be so cruel. My cousin was rude to me too. She constantly told me to give up and we were ridiculous for "paying to have a baby". I think people are weirded out by the subject of infertility and don't know what to say.


----------



## Conundrum

You ladies mean the world to me! I am so thankful to have each of you.

Bee I am so happy you decided to go and that you have found a real life companion in this crazy TTC game. You deserve both so much. :hugs: 

Smille I am sorry for what you and your friend have had to endure and the lack of support. I am so thankful you decided to ignore it though and got your LO.

Campn as Bee has said you are a saint hun. I am really sorry that a family member much less a sibling you are helping treated you like that. Major :hugs:

Squirrel that would be absolutely amazing, terrifying at first but amazing :haha: I so hope you get twins or triplets this go.

TeX then FX that much more that you both get your bfps and a better setting. How are things so far this cycle?

Ladies I got the most amazing call. I have a cousin that has been trying for number two for seven years. Has been through four rounds of IVF, on more fertility drugs than one could imagine, had three first tri miscarriages, male issues as well as femae finally stopped trying this year - and is 13 weeks along :happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

Things are going ok this cycle. Temps look good and I started getting a tiny bit of ewcm yesterday so hopefully Will get more in the coming days and O around Monday or so. Going to start my OPKs today. I didn't buy any more fertility monitor sticks cause 1. They are too expensive and 2. I have a ton of the cheapie OPK's and 3. It didn't really help me much more than the cheapies were already doing. So I just didn't buy anymore haha


----------



## Conundrum

Tex Awesome to hear you're gearing up for O! I don't blame you at all if they're not any better than the cheapies. Will keep everything crossed for a strong O and good swimmers.


----------



## gina236

Drum that is so amazing for your cousin! She must be over the moon happy.


----------



## beemeck

we booked our travel this morning!! it feels so freeing! I'm re-joining the world :happydance::happydance: although we did end up planning it around O time. We will actually land in Madrid a week from today! eeeeek will be gone two weeks. and AF will be due there so we keep joking that I can only find out we are expecting when we are overseas. Hey, it worked for us last time :haha: We should be in south of France or Switzerland by that time. I wanted to at least try to enjoy the things that I couldn't do if I was pregnant - so I'm all about mimosas and bikinis on the beaches lol :haha:


----------



## campn

Drum- That's just wonderful! Congrats to her!!! She is probably still in disbelief now!! When is your gender scan mama!??

Smille- When is yours too!??

Bee- Yasssssssss! I'm so so excited you're already booked! I hope you have one of the best vacations of your life, eat delicious food, and take me with you! (Oh oh I mean take lots of pictures!!!)


----------



## blablamana

Bee: Yay Travel!! Can't you stop by the Netherlands? ;)


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: that's amazing news for your cousin!! And how amazing you're due a couple of weeks apart. Massive congrats to her :)

Bee: WOOOOO!!! :dance: Have be most amazing amazing amazing time!!! You've earnt it!! Take lots of pictures to share with us and if you're swinging by London, let me know :D it's great you don't miss your IUI either. Fingers crossed you get the best news while you're out there and you come home with a brand new BFP!

Campn: I can't believe your sister said that to you!! :hugs: what a bitter and twisted thing to say to anyone, let alone your own younger sister!


----------



## Smille24

Drum- that is so exciting to hear regarding your cousin! 

Campn- I'm hoping the end of this coming week or the beginning of next. I have a dr appt the 5th and will get to schedule with the hospital then. 

Bee- I am so excited you booked your trip. You deserve it. This msy be a blessing for you and your dh to reconnect again!


----------



## campn

I'm glad none of the current preggos are team yellow cause I'd like go crazy for you ladies! I've my anatomy scan on May 11th and we'll confirm then, please please still be a girl!


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you all, I am over the moon!

Bee take pictures! Will be cheering for an international BFP announcement. 

Campn That bump screams girl, no worries on Ms Juliette. I know the closer it gets the more excited I am! Being this close I doubt I could have remained yellow lol but it is this Wednesday at 3:15.

Smille hopefully it will be this week and you'll get to see your boy!


----------



## squirrel.

Do any of you other LTTTCers have a particular friend you are worried will be pregnant before you for whatever reason? Not that you wouldn't be happy for them, just that you know it would crush you a little bit?

I have a really close friend who has had two kids a year after I had each of mine. We both want three and now her youngest is going to be 1 in July, I am so so scared that any day now she'll announce they're expecting their third :( When her baby was born, I'd already been trying longer than I thought I would ever have to (after my experiences with my other kids) and if she becomes pregnant before me with our thirds, I am going to find that emotionally incredibly difficult to handle (while still being so happy for her, as she is amazing and a really amazing mother). I will be happy for her, but so devastated for me... If that makes any sense? I also don't want her to feel guilty in any way, as I know she probably would. She is one of the few friends I can talk to about infertility and is one of those people who blames themselves for stuff totally out of their control and not at all their fault. I would hate for her to feel bad about being pregnant before me even just for a split-second. I hope this doesn't sound crazy :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Last year as I had my MC, SIL was falling pregnant by 'accident'. 
Of course I was so happy for her, but at the same time so sad for myself. She was so worried about telling us and I was a little sad that she felt that way as she should have been rejoicing in her pregnancy. Xx


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I would completely feel the same way. It doesn't mean you're not happy for them and wish them well but you're a little sad for yourself and there's a little bit of grief going on. Especially since you've been trying for a while. We only ttced for 6 months and every time someone announced a pregnancy I got sad, I just wanted what they so luckily have. 

When my little sister who has been struggling for so long got pregnant I was OVER the moon and I cried for her, but I felt sad for me too. You just can't help it. <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Squirrel, I know how you feel, don't feel bad, I've had 6 of my friends from school and 2 of my cousins announce their pregnancies and some have had their babies, since I was the first to say before my first miscarriage, I am insanely jealous and angry, I'm happy for them don't get me wrong, but it's still really upsetting that all these girls have their babies and mine should be the eldest, it's a really hard thing to accept, but you aren't alone <3


----------



## pompeyvix

Yes Squirrel, one of my best friends who had her little boy 6 weeks after I had Anabella has gone from not even being sure of having a second baby, to deciding that they would try, to falling pregnant in the first month, having him and him now being 7 months old - ALL in the time I have been TTC!! It's been pretty hard and we are really close and I also confide in her about our struggles to conceive the second time round. It is especially hard as we went through our first pregnancies together, we were on mat leave together and both went back to work after mat leave the same day! Her eldest and Anabella have pretty much been brought up together. She said she is very much conscious of it but I have ensured that I have not let me feelings get in the way of our friendship and I adore her little boy. Yesterday she asked me to be a godparent to him and I was so happy and emotional. So yeah, I totally know how you feel :hugs:
BTW - hurrah for 3 follies!!! :happydance: Good luck Tuesday.

Bee - Yay for booking your trip!! It is absolutely the right thing to do, you must continue with your life whislt TTC otherwise it will just become so debilitating and will just consume you. I was hesitate at first to organise anything, but now 20 months in, I am just booking and organising stuff regardless. Life can't go on hold forever :hugs: However, I am so hopeful for you that you will get your BFP when you're away.

campn - I am sure your girl is still a girl! How exciting for your next scan!

Texas - fingers crossed for ovulation very soon. It's great you are getting O signs already :)

conundrum - what amazing amazing news from your cousin! That gives me so much hope in that it can always still happen at some point, even after giving up. They must be absolutely over the moon!!

Blab - congrats on your boy scan! 

AFM - I finally got my +OPK today :happydance: I shouldn't be surprised as CD21 seems to be the normal day I ovulate, but the time seems to have dragged so much from when AF finished :coffee: Obviously the soy has done naff all then! I am 99.9% sure I am not going to get a BFP this cycle, even though we BD at the right times. I am sure my thyroid has been impacting my cycles (at least I kinda hope as it's an answer), but seeing as my dose was only upped last Friday, there is not enough time for it to kick in to make a difference to this cycle. I hope I will see a difference either next cycle or the one after. I expect a temp jump tomorrow morning as I tend to ovulate the day I get my +OPK for some reason.


----------



## gina236

Squirrel I totally get how you feel. That's how I felt with our friends who got married a year and a few months after us and I knew they would start trying right away. She was just waiting on the wedding. By the time they got married we had already been trying a few months. We wanted so bad to be pregnant before them. Their little girl is due beginning of July :( I'm so happy for her but it just sucks. I just got her baby shower invite yesterday. She knows we have been struggling so idk if I'm even going to go. LTTTC is so hard.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Do you have snapchat!? They have a new elf filter. I'm like all over it! I might watch the hobbit tonight just because of it!


----------



## TexasRider

EWCM is here ladies! No positive opk yet but im hoping it will be tmrw! Gonna get some bd action in tonight and tmrw and depending on OPK probably Monday too!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bee: how exciting about your trip! sounds lovely!

Blab: awesome about your boy!!! :blue: 

Smille: people can be terrible about the infertility but i don't get it. My co-worker got SO mad at me when i got pregnant, she was talking about me behind my back with the others, luckily one was my friend and gave me a heads up on what was going on but jeez. She was so angry. She fell pregnant 3 months later and i was totally supportive on everything. 


afm: with the baby trying, sil fell pregnant while i was trying to conceive this one. I was very frustrated and upset. (no one knew i was trying) later i found out she had been trying for A YEAR so i felt much better about it, but seriously, i really wanted to go first! 

And now i'm 33 weeks, and i can say (since its may) i'm due next month!!!!!


----------



## blablamana

Aaah you're so close Mommy! Can't wait!


----------



## campn

Mommy- Has the panic mode set in yet!? I think once I hit 30 weeks with DS I was like wait wait what!?? I'm not ready for this! I can't do this! 

Do you have everything you need ready for the most part?


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, wow, I have missed a lot in a week!!
Bee your trip sounds like it going to be amazing, this whole ttc thing is emotionally draining, dh and I have not had one since we started ttc, we were just discussing last night that we need one, just to clear our heads a little.
Camp- you are one brave woman, I couldn't imagine my MIL in the room with me, I'd wanna kill her!
My cycle is going from strange, to even stranger. I started getting very faint positive hpts, then started spotting light brown, got a heavy period with clots, now its virtually stopped again and am supposed to start my 2nd round of femara today, but I have been feeling very nauseous and my boobs have been really sore so when I woke up this morning thought id do another hpt before taking the femara, and it came back even stronger than Saturday??!! It was also smu 45mins after the first, after having a coffee. Im going to ask for bloods today after I finish work. I'm so confused.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Mommy- Has the panic mode set in yet!? I think once I hit 30 weeks with DS I was like wait wait what!?? I'm not ready for this! I can't do this!
> 
> Do you have everything you need ready for the most part?

yes and no. my biggest panic is getting dd somewhere where she doesn't have to witness me in pain.

cause my mother lives 45 minutes away and will have to come collect the child.

So i'm not really panicking about the birth part since i know how that all works, it's getting to the hosp and all that. and i'm totally ready to be done this pregnancy but that could be because it hasn't exactly been fun!!! i've been in pain for a lot of it.

i only need to pick up little things, i want the dreft detergent again cause i like the way it smells, and i need like the tooth brush and the teethers and all that stuff. orajel, infant tylenol. but really everything else is there!


----------



## campn

Mommy- Getting DS over to the grandparents also worries me as they're like an hour away, and last time my contractions picked up so fast so I guess this time once I feel like they're getting into a rhythm I'll call for them to pick him up. 

I was just thinking how I need to buy some dreft too! It does smell amazing and makes everything smells like baby. I manage not to freak out about giving birth but I do freak out about having a newborn who doesn't sleep or doesn't want to nurse like DS. 

I hope everything will go great for you and you'll have a wonderful labor and delivery!


----------



## Smille24

I am definitely getting more afraid of the idea of labor. I want to try unmedicated and it seems that people think I'm nuts. I always hear "why the heck would you want to feel it?". It just stresses me out. My dh is very supportive but says he worries. I also don't know what to do with dd. Our parents live 30 min in the opposite direction of the hospital.

Drum- I'm so excited you'll get to find out this week! I'm thinking we'll probably have to wait until next week since we want to make an evening appt. We're both feeling boy but the last time I thought that it was a girl.


----------



## TexasRider

Fingers crossed I O today. My OPKs never got positive but it was pretty close so I may have missed my surge. I feel like my boobs are getting sore and that usually means that I have ovulated. I honestly thought I might have overnight but my temp didn't go up so fingers crossed its up tomorrow. My cm is still kinda watery/ewcm but not a lot of it.

Bee and squirell how are yall doing??


----------



## campn

Smille- I hate when others say discouraging things instead of encouraging, yes it hurts but recovery of unmedicated birth is so much faster and easier from what everyone says. I felt like I was hit by a bus after my epidural wore off. I say just educate yourself and learn all about the breathing methods and all that cause I didn't so I had no way to calm myself down. 

I've been reading birth stories on here and man that makes it all seem so much more real. 

Smille I've my anatomy scan (confirmation of gender!) Wednesday of next week so yay we both have that to look forward to!

I hope all that labor talk isn't annoying to the ttc ladies <3 I hope you find some of it beneficial so so soon though ;)

Drum- So excited for you! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## beemeck

hey girls - 

I had a super crazy weekend but I hope I can catch up soon! I went in for my SIS this morning and it was cancelled because I have a giant egg ready to go! :haha: so no answers yet, but triggering tonight with IUI on Wednesday. perfect timing. Will leave Saturday and get to have a stress free TWW overseas. We will return on the 21st and AF should be due the 19th...

if this cycle doesn't work, we will forego femara next cycle because it's making me O very early (so we can get the SIS in) and then up it to 5mg in July. 

hardly thinking about TTC now that we are so busy planning the trip. it was the best decision we could have made and it's already done wonders for us.

tex - good luck and I hope to see that temp jump tomorrow. cycle buddies!

squirrel - where are you girl?? hopefully just busy with GOT :haha: happy holiday today and good luck on your scan tomorrow!

cannot wait for gender scans coming up! :happydance: xoxoxo to all!


----------



## campn

Bee- That's amazing! Sounds like the timing is spot on this time! So glad they seem to be more hands on. Yay for getting preggers on Wednesday and then enjoy a ttc free 2 weeks! I would pack pregnancy tests just saying ;)


----------



## beemeck

haha I actually will after the last debacle in Europe. I could only find a clearblue digi in Italy and it was expensive and in another language :haha: no English-speaking countries this trip, and the German in Switzerland has me very confused already. that's where will be if I need to test so we are definitely packing! :blush:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- that is great news! Just in time for your trip. I'm glad it will be great timing this cycle.

Campn- I'm scheduled for lamaze classes in Aug and I'm very excited...my dh not so much lol. I try not to read labor stories bc like you said it makes it too real. I had an epi with dd and regret it. I had severe migraines months after and felt so out of it and could barely stay awake.

Texas- hooray for being close to O!!!

I hope this the month for all of you!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Where are you!? Thinking of you lots! <3


----------



## squirrel.

Yup, Game of Thrones madness has gripped me this weekend and bank holiday :haha: I have been obsessively chatting about it on blogs. Phew! Coming out of it now. For anyone who watches it and saw last night's episode, you'll know why I have been hopping with excitement all day!

Thanks for sharing your stories with me ladies. Makes me feel a lot more sane and normal to feel weird things like that! And you totally get it; it's not that I wouldn't be happy for my friend if she were pregnant before me, I would just feel so devastated for myself that I wasn't!

Mommyxofxone: I can't believe you're due next month!!! I still remember you being on the TTC boards so clearly! Your pregnancy has flown by! 

Smille: I LOVED my unmedicated labour and birth with Isla. It was so empowering and even though it hurt, my feeling of being in control meant it never got too bad. I could breath through the pain until transition, when I had to make these low moany noises to get through and then during the pushing I howled like a wolf :haha: as a sort of release, but I would do it all again in a heartbeat. Her birth experience was the healing I needed to get over my son's traumatic birth experience. I'm contemplating home birth this time, that's how amazing my unmedicated experience was with Isla. I saw go for it!!! :)

Texas: it's sounding good for o. I hope you get your temp rise tomorrow to confirm. 

Campn: you're sweet to worry about our feelings. I don't mind :) as long as you guys don't mind me chiming in.

Bee: woooo for amazing timing this time around!!! Hoping that beautiful egg you saw is the first half of your future baby. Sorry you weren't able to do the SIS, but it's great that they're getting the trigger and IUI in on time! And I don't think I ever replied on your journal, but I haven't seen Broadchurch, so can't compare accents :) but even though I was born and raised in Holland and my Dutch accent when speaking Dutch sounds native (if that makes sense), my parents are British, so I sound English. I have a relatively posh South-East/London accent I've been told. I think it's pretty non-descript, but hey! Your travel plans are sounding amazing. I am so happy for you!! I am very jealous!



So CD11 and not much going on. Did an OPK yesterday that was nearly blank, so I think I'll be okay with getting scammed tomorrow and hopefully triggering too. Not had so many side effects this cycle from the clomid, aside from feeling warm a lot of the time. Looking forward to seeing my follicles tomorrow and hoping beyond hope that all three have grown. I so want this cycle to be the one and with three, I think I would stand a good chance, especially in light of what happened last cycle.


----------



## beemeck

squirrel - eek I'm just about to run but we were so close to being cycle twins! I bet if you could have got scanned today it would have worked. my opk this morning was the faintest faint ever, yet I had a 23mm follicle. so I'll bet you will trigger tomorrow and I'm so excited! just a day apart - not bad! and here is a pic of the broadchurch actress - I adore her and now that I know you've got the british accent, she will totally make me think of you!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry I missed this morning we had another bleeding scare last night and had to go in first thing. Baby is doing well, but they're not liking the position of the placenta if it has not corrected itself by 20 weeks we'll be on additional monitoring. Hubby had to go in to work so even though I was asked I did not find out today. I could have kicked myself :haha:

Smille I say go for it! I did 7hrs unmedicated before I gave in for an epi and regretted it immediately. If it is what you want stick with it hun. I know you can do it! Cannot wait for your scan either, not too much longer!

Camp I can't believe you're at the half way point! Cannot wait to see pictures of Juliette next week

Bee everything crossed, dust your way and yoga pose in place! Will be praying for you and a sticky bean.

Tex wishing you lots of luck!

Campn I actually remembered to upload one this time lol[

Spoiler
https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b426/AshleyBCurtis/Mobile%20Uploads/20160502_125014-1_zpsnlnui36u.jpg


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm so bad I'm still only on season 2 of GOT! I was late getting into it! DH tried to make me watching it when I was still pregnant with DS and I was like oh no no incest!? No! 

Your birth story with Isla sounds like it was so relaxing! I'm so sorry about DS's birth. Feel free to share if you want. <3

I went into labor knowing anything could happen, so I was open to whatever, but the idea of having EMCS really scared me, or the tearing part. Thankfully none happened, I didn't even tear. I am glad I got an epidural though cause the pain was making me freak out and my blood pressure spiked so high and once I got the epi I immediately calmed down and my blood pressure went back down. They had to slow down my contractions with a shot cause it was too much for DS and his poor heart slowed down a lot. Epi completely wore off as it was time to push so I felt every thing, I was crying and moaning I kept apologizing to the doctor after LOL. 

Drum- Oh hun! Bleeding isn't something you ever want to see. Is it coming from your placenta, or a hematoma?? I'm glad they're keeping an eye on you though. Glad you got to see baby again <3 when's the gender scan!?


----------



## pompeyvix

conundrum - Sorry you had a bleeding scare,but I am glad baby is doing well. Fingers crossed the placenta position is better by 20 weeks.

Good luck tomorrow, Squirrel :)

Have an amazing trip , Bee. It sounds like this is just what you need to take your mind of everything TTC related. I reckon this relaxed approach will give you your BFP :) 

campn - pregnancy talk doesn't personally annoy me, it is nice to hear about it :)

Texas - fingers crossed you have ovulated. Looks like you had all the right signs for it. My surge is short too.

AFM - I have NO idea what is going on. I had my positive OPK Friday and was expecting a temp increase either yesterday morning and this morning, but nope, it is still low. I have had lots of EWCM and ovary pain. The OPK friday was a strong positive, there was no if's or maybe's about it. I am wondering if I haven't ovulated but my body is just trying without success?? If I don't get a temp rise tomorrow, I think it will be an anovulatory cycle, but I don't get why seeing as all the signs have been there. I am CD23, so it's pretty late on in my cycle. 
Anyone have any ideas or input? Normally I ovulate the day of my +OPK or the day after.

ETA - My positive OPK for Sat night around 8pm, not Friday as in my post above.


----------



## beemeck

Drum - so sorry you had another scare . I hope you are feeling better knowing it's just the placenta. And I hope it gets in the right spot soon !! 
Nice willpower holding out on the gender - wow!!

Pompey - I'm guessing what you said. Tried to o but didn't. Have you kept taking opks? I know I personally stop once I get a positive. An annovulatory cycle would totally suck, but at the same time might be just want you need to get your docs attention finally !!


----------



## pompeyvix

beemeck said:


> Drum - so sorry you had another scare . I hope you are feeling better knowing it's just the placenta. And I hope it gets in the right spot soon !!
> Nice willpower holding out on the gender - wow!!
> 
> Pompey - I'm guessing what you said. Tried to o but didn't. Have you kept taking opks? I know I personally stop once I get a positive. An annovulatory cycle would totally suck, but at the same time might be just want you need to get your docs attention finally !!

Annoying I haven't bothered with OPKs since getting my positive :dohh: I guess I will find out tomorrow morning whether I O'd or not. Fingers crossed for a nice big temp jump! I am sitting here right now with twinges in my left ovary, so maybe it's delayed. Goodness knows!

ETA - I got my positive OPK Saturday evening around 8pm, not Friday as per my original post. It's the bank holiday weekend throwing all my days off!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn if I heard correctly it is from the tissue surrounding the placenta, but we go back Wednesday at 3:15 so day after tomorrow.

Bee thank you hun I do feel better and I am glad you do as well. It is nice to hear the vacation is already paying off.

Pompey Thank you I am terrible with temping advice but I hope you get the temp shift tomorrow.

Squirrel I am glad your show is good and wishing you luck tomorrow


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I'm glad the baby is ok. I'm praying everything looks normal at 20wks. Great will power not finding out today. 

Pompey- I've had a cycle where I geared up to O and then it failed then I O'd later. When I would O from my left ovary it was sometimes delayed for some reason. Our bodies are so unpredictable. Fxd for a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Mommy- Getting DS over to the grandparents also worries me as they're like an hour away, and last time my contractions picked up so fast so I guess this time once I feel like they're getting into a rhythm I'll call for them to pick him up.
> 
> I was just thinking how I need to buy some dreft too! It does smell amazing and makes everything smells like baby. I manage not to freak out about giving birth but I do freak out about having a newborn who doesn't sleep or doesn't want to nurse like DS.
> 
> I hope everything will go great for you and you'll have a wonderful labor and delivery!

thanks hun! and glad its' not just me. I have the freak out about the nursing and sleeping thing too. Sometimes i wonder how the hell i'm going to manage with a five year old and a newborn, and how i'm going to keep up. right now i can't cause of the spd, and she's been so understanding and good, but after? i have to go back to a level of activity i don't know if i can keep up with! i mean we did stuff daily.



Smille24 said:


> I am definitely getting more afraid of the idea of labor. I want to try unmedicated and it seems that people think I'm nuts. I always hear "why the heck would you want to feel it?". It just stresses me out. My dh is very supportive but says he worries. I also don't know what to do with dd. Our parents live 30 min in the opposite direction of the hospital.
> 
> Drum- I'm so excited you'll get to find out this week! I'm thinking we'll probably have to wait until next week since we want to make an evening appt. We're both feeling boy but the last time I thought that it was a girl.

Everyone told me i couldn't do natural. except my mother and dh. I remember that really pushed me harder to do it. So i did! I asked dh, do you think i can, and he said yeah of course why not. so i had them both in the room to be my support and make sure i didn't do meds unless necessary. And i made it. The contractions are the worst. But. if you seriously can get through those? the pushing is amazing. its hard work. but you are DOING it. so you become an active part of the process. When the contractions are going on there isn't anythign to do, but when you get to push its very empowering! i'm hoping i can do a natural this time too. But for some reason i also have a huge fear he'll be breech.



squirrel. said:


> Mommyxofxone: I can't believe you're due next month!!! I still remember you being on the TTC boards so clearly! Your pregnancy has flown by!
> 
> 
> So CD11 and not much going on. Did an OPK yesterday that was nearly blank, so I think I'll be okay with getting scammed tomorrow and hopefully triggering too. Not had so many side effects this cycle from the clomid, aside from feeling warm a lot of the time. Looking forward to seeing my follicles tomorrow and hoping beyond hope that all three have grown. I so want this cycle to be the one and with three, I think I would stand a good chance, especially in light of what happened last cycle.

thanks hun, sometimes it seems like it moved fast and sometimes i swear i was stuck in a week for years. Thinking of you hun and hoping the scan goes well!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you so much for your support ladies. I swear people look at you weird when you say no drugs. My mom told me last night that I should consider them...what? I thought she'd be supportive but whatever. My dh said he believes in me, but doesn't want it to be unbearable for me. Once we go through lamaze it will definitely help I think.

Pompey- I see you got your temp rise! Fxd it stays up.

Texas- I think today is O day!!!

I'm very excited to see more bfps this month. I know they're coming!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't take any classes other than the hosp birth class to be honest and made it through. there was not breathing going on during any of that lol you just try to make it through. easiest thing that helped me was knowing time frame of how long things could take. gave me an idea of all of it and it helped a ton.

And yes i got the crazy comments as well :( people can be so cruel. but that just fueled it and i stuck to it. How dare you tell me i can't do something! i actually had a 'friend' at the time tell me i was nuts and there was NO way i could do it. She also told me i was nuts for breast feeding as well. After i had dd, i remember telling her about it all as she asked. And she said you're insane, whats wrong with you. Needless to say that was the last time i spoke to her. said oh i gotta go, i'll call you back. and that was that.


----------



## TexasRider

Smile- I sure hope so! Going to get another bd in tonight and pray for a temp rise tomorrow! I took my temp twice today cause I was like woah that's pretty low... Fingers crossed its a dip before O. I haven't had one of those yet. Not that big of one anyway. Hoping it's cause I have a good egg!! 

I admire yall for doing unmedicated birth. I couldn't do it. In fact I was hurting so bad I took some liquid pain med before my epidural and it made me sick but hey I wasn't hurting. My epidural was effective for quite a while but I never dilated past a 5 and then I started really hurting from the pressure. Daughter was pressed up against my pelvis and not engaged. I ended up with a c-section and I am glad I won't have to go through that again. Just schedule my c-section. Yeah its rough to recover from but maybe it won't be as bad if I don't have a 12 hour labor on top of it??


----------



## gina236

Idk if I could ever do unmedicated. I feel like I'm such a baby. I never even knew there were options other than epidural or no epidural until I was talking to my mom about it before my miscarriage and I mentioned epidural and she's like DONT mention that word to the doctor unless you really want one. She said there are other things you can get but if you say epidural to the doctor at all you will only get that. Lol. She had me totally unmedicated because by the time she got to the hospital she was too far along for medicine as she was only feeling every 3rd contraction so she didn't realize how far along she really was. I was almost born in a supply closet because they didn't have any birthing rooms open. :haha:


----------



## blablamana

Sorry I haven't been responding ladies! Busy moving and a lot of things are going wrong (previous owners apparently fucking up some electric outlets etc. GREAT). 

Drum: I'm really glad baby is okay. Sorry about the bleeds, must be so scary! 


Smille: I will definitely go unmedicated. There is no way, I don't even take painkillers now, never have really (only in extreme cases.) I read that morphine and stuff also transfers to the baby while in labor and I really dislike that. Epi's are not routinely done in the Netherlands, you don't really get them unless you really demand them but it is pretty frowned upon. Also, don't have an interest in having no feeling from the waist down. I deal with pain really well, so I don't even think I'll make a sound. 

SO is worried about it though. 

Sorry for the non-replies! Will catch up when we are done moving!


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel cannot wait to hear how today goes! Wishing you lots of luck and three huge follies! 

Bee :happydance: so excited for tomorrow hun! Anything left to finalize for the trip?

Bla thank you, I am sorry about all the problems. FX the rest of your move is more peaceful.

TeX you'll have awesome timing this cycle! FX for O


----------



## kittykat7210

It's so weird because at the beginning I was like, I'm having a c section, no questions asked, but after seeing all my friends get planned c sections, and watching one born every minute, I decided I want it natural, no epidural, just good old gas and air! 

Good luck squirrel!! Rooting for some good follys!! 

:dust: for everyone :)


----------



## trixiesmith

hiiii ladies! It's been a bit since I was last on here. I read through everyone's updates, and I really don't know what to say to everything. I felt all the love that this thread has shown to everyone and proved time and time again that it's one of the best boards or threads I've been on. 

bee - yay for an Italy trip! I'm glad you decided to up and go. It's so freeing doing stuff like that, isn't it? DH and I are currently planning a trip for later in the year - we are debating between a warm tropical place and traveling Europe. I hope this cycle is it for you and you get a beautiful bfp while on your trip. Oh, and I actually didn't lurk once. Today has been the first time I've been on here since my last update - maybe 2 weeks ago now? Time flies when you're having fun lol

squirrel - oohh 3 follies. I'm going to be super positive and say I think you'll get your twins this cycle. and omg DH and I just finally watched the Sunday episode of Game of Thrones last night (we had it recorded on our PVR), and that last scene - ohhh I just about cried from being so happy. I was just so ecstatic and over the moon. DH was as well, I'm still giggling about his surprised: "wow! holy sh*t! wow!" lol. We didn't get into GoT until about season 3, but we've been hooked since. 

wow, everyone's pregnancy seems to be flying by. Seems like just days ago I was reading about everyone's bfps. It's amazing how quickly time seems to pass. 

afm: ntnp has been doing wonders for my and DH's relationship. We have been super busy since he finally came home the middle of last week (he spent another week visiting his dad). We've been cleaning our cute little house, decluttering, landscaping, working on our chicken coops.. we have even started to sell our chicken eggs to locals - neighbours, family, friends, etc. Oh, and we got a new dog last night. I am almost 99% sure that it is the very same dog that I sold to a woman last December - if anyone recalls, I was devastated and cried for about 3 weeks lol. Somehow, with this dog joining our fur family, I feel complete. Funny how before I thought it was a baby that would do that for me (well it will, but just not today) lol :haha:

I'm sorry for not replying properly to everyone, but I have been, and still am, thinking of you all. I'll try not to be such a stranger on here... but I really can't promise I won't go mia again lol.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: she's gorgeous :) I'm going to take that as a big compliment. So excited to be a day off with you. We're still cycle day twins and I have a good feeling for us to be BFP twins too in two weeks time! So excited for your trip. You are going to have the best time. I hope the IUI is painless tomorrow and that the doc is prepared for your cervix to put up a fight. 

Campn: this is the first season of GOT I am watching without being pregnant or with one of my kids as a baby. It's enlightening! So much easier to watch (given the horrible things that happen on that show to kids and babies :( ) without it hitting so close to home. It's just the craziest show in terms of making you feel all sorts of mad emotions. You get torn this way and that and I just love it! Oscar's birth was very different as I was induced. I had 38 hours of contractions every other minute and a he was 9lbs and back to back, the agony inexperienced in my back between contractions just wiped me out. It was pure hell, but Isla's birth was just the opposite. I wish I could have been in the water with her, but as she was a few days premature, they wouldn't let me and I had to be monitored the whole time! Hoping for a full-termer the next time and a water birth. I think going in with an open mind is the best. I can imagine you apologising while going birth :) you're very sweet!

Pompey: looks like your temp is on the way up now. I hope that means ovulation has finally happened for you. It sucks having to wait around.

Drum: sorry you had another bleed :hugs: I hope your placenta has moved by your next scan. There's still plenty of time. Cute scan picture! Looks like baby is waving!

Gina: that is quite a birth story for your birth :) I would advocate just keeping an open mind with regards to pain relief in labour. It's so hard to predict how you'll cope and you might find you are totally handling it on your own.

Blabla: sorry the move is difficult with things going wrong. I hope they sort out things soon. I would try to prepare for labour with the mindset of "anything can happen", just to save pressure on yourself. My pain threshold is high too. I don't feel pelvic exams like smear test or pelvic sweeps (when you're overdue) - for a lot of women they hurt, but I didn't feel them. The midwife told me I would be fine in labour and indeed, with Isla, I was, but with Oscar? Wow, that was a different experience. Being induced was very difficult and him being so big and back to back. I had gone in with a "I'm going to be fine and not need any drugs," mindset and it nearly destroyed me when after 30 hours of agony I have in. I beat myself up SO much! I wish I'd gone in without any expectations as to how it was all going to go. 

Trixie: it is soooo nice to hear how good you're doing :hugs: congrats on your furbaby and for everything being great with your husband. I'm so happy to hear you're doing well. And yeah, that last scene, I knew it was going to happen this series, but so soon? I was on the edge of my seat for the last five minutes and then did a silly victory dance around the room when that bit happened!!



So just had scan and only two follicles, with one big and juicy and one medium sized. One is 22mm and the other is 14mm. Bit sad about there only being one big one :( wish there were at least two. The chance of the 14mm one having a mature egg is about 50/50. I still feel positive, but don't think I'll get my twins. Just picking up trigger now and will go home and do it.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I was disappointed when they told me only 1 follicle was mature. I thought "man I don't have a good shot". No, you may not get the twins you desire, but you may get that baby who will complete your family. I have so much hope for you!!!

Trixie- I'm so happy you and your dh are in a good place right now. 

Bla- good luck with the move! I hope things get better.

I love all of these birth stories. With dd I was enduced (I don't want to be this time). She was 5 days over due and I had already been in labor at home for several hrs and my water refused to break. 4 hrs later and 5 min of pushing, she was out.


----------



## campn

Trix- You guys sound so happy I'm really over the moon for you. Reading your update left me smiling. I wouldn't be surprised if you come back in 2 weeks saying you're pregnant and it just happened! 

Gina- Oh my! Your poor mom! I'm so scared of giving birth in the triage, the hospital I'm delivering at this time is so busy and my labor with DS was so fast, so I'm just crossing my fingers they get me in a room in time as I will not push the baby out in the triage! I may have to punch someone. 

Squirrel- Yeah season 2 episode 1 had a very gruesome part with searching for King Robert "illegitimate child" I was like why am I watching this pregnant!? 50-50 shot of the second follie maturing is really a high chance! If not, you still have a super mature follie and who knows? It could split and give you identical twins! I really feel this is your cycle and Bee's! I think it's your turn to be positing ultrasound and bump pictures right!?? :hugs:


----------



## campn

Smille- They say second time labor and delivery goes by unbelievably fast, I know someone who delivered right on her toilet as her water broke and 45 minutes later the baby was born.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, the whole twins thing isn't the reason I'm feeling down though, or if it is, it's only a small part. It's more that last cycle I had very similar follicles 21mm and 15mm (vs 22mm and 14mm this cycle) and it didn't work. I just feel like history is repeating itself :( I had hoped for two or three good sized follicles just to ensure I get pregnant at all, not so much about the twins thing. I still feel hopeful, but also very scared again. 

The good news was that my lining was thick at 10mm. I explained that I was worried about clomid thinning my lining despite the prog I took as I had such a weird period, but she looked at my chart and saw it was 9mm last cycle and said that was good. She's very happy with the 10mm this cycle.


----------



## Conundrum

Just got back from the hospital and could really use some prayers please. The bleeding is back, red with clots and heavy. The specialist came in and ordered another ultrasound and the placenta is full previa and registering low grade contractions. I have been warned this could be the start of a loss but if it is not there is a very low chance it will move enough to see me out of second tri. I am in shock and go to my OB for further information in the morning. I don't know what to do.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Drum :hugs: I am so very sorry you're going through this. You and your precious baby are in my thoughts. I really hope your OB can shed a more optimistic prognosis on your situation. I didn't know that placenta previa carried with it such a high risk :hugs: I truly am sorry you're going through this.


----------



## pompeyvix

Conundrum said:


> Just got back from the hospital and could really use some prayers please. The bleeding is back, red with clots and heavy. The specialist came in and ordered another ultrasound and the placenta is full previa and registering low grade contractions. I have been warned this could be the start of a loss but if it is not there is a very low chance it will move enough to see me out of second tri. I am in shock and go to my OB for further information in the morning. I don't know what to do.

So sorry you are going through this, don't give up hope, see what your OB says tomorrow. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blablamana

O no Drum! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and keeping you and the little one in my thoughts.:hugs:

I'm so very sorry Drum that you are going through this. I hope with all my heart that all will be fine in the end. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

Drum- My heart is breaking for you, I hope the little one holds on tight for you and makes it okay, you've come this far and I pray you make it until the end, I've heard that the placentas usually move up a bit as the pregnancy goes on so I hope yours will against all odds. 

I have learned that the hospital gives you worst case scenarios and they're not there to calm your fears, I hope the OB will be able to go into details and tell you something very very hopeful. I'll be praying for you and little one <3


----------



## gina236

Drum I'm so sorry you are going through this. FX your LO is safe and sound and the hospital is just trying to cover their a**es. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you all so much ladies. I cannot tell you how much you all mean to my family and me.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I am so sorry you're going through this. I am praying for you and baby. Lots and lots of :hugs:.


----------



## kittykat7210

Praying for you drum, I've got everything crossed for you and your baby, I'm so sorry you are experiencing bleeding, both mine and hubby's thoughts are with you, if you need to talk, I'm here, having been through a second trimester loss, hopefully this isn't the case for you!!! <3


----------



## beemeck

oh drum - I'm sending all of my positive vibes and good karma your way. I would rather get another BFN this cycle then for anything to happen to your precious LO. So I'm sending it all to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beemeck

triggered last night successfully. the hardest part about the shot was staying up til 10:30 to administer it :haha::sleep:

currently terrified of that temp jump in the morning. but I've just started to feel O pain this past hour, so I think even if the temp is up, the IUI should be timed 12 hours later and within the lifespan of the egg.


----------



## Smille24

Bee I really think timing is amazing this cycle! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## blablamana

Bee- Don't worry, timing seems wonderful! 

Drum: Thinking of you and little one <3


afm: SO keeps calling me huge :| He says I'll be a whale by the end of the pregnancy. Thanks babe. He means the bump itself, but dear god. MEN. :dohh: 
Really helps the confidence. I'm up 4 kgs now at 16 weeks. Don't know if that's too much? I don't really care about my weight that much to be honest, but still.


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: I hope your appointment this morning gives you better news than yesterday. Thinking about you!

Bee: thinking about you too, hope your temp stays down (or even if it doesn't, I think your timing is still great!) and I hope the IUI is less uncomfortable today!!


We had a terrible night last night with both kids up. Oscar woke up at 2 and screamed hysterically until 5. He was manic. I've never seen him like that. I was so desperately unhappy. I just didn't know how to help him as with his autism, he couldn't say what was wrong. So my temp this morning is massively inreliable. It might have been higher/lower. I hope that I get a proper sleep tomorrow so that I can see if ovulation has happened or not. Feel crampy today, but don't think it'll happen today on CD13. Not going to be fun trying to seduce my husband later with both of us having basically no sleep, but we can't miss it out!


----------



## mommyxofxone

kittykat7210 said:


> It's so weird because at the beginning I was like, I'm having a c section, no questions asked, but after seeing all my friends get planned c sections, and watching one born every minute, I decided I want it natural, no epidural, just good old gas and air!
> 
> Good luck squirrel!! Rooting for some good follys!!
> 
> :dust: for everyone :)


if you had read the paper my dr just gave me yesterday to read and sign omg you would never want a csection LOL!!! it was terrifying. And they say, ok, sign this. It's all the terrible things side affects and so forth that can come from regular birth with forceps/vacuum and csection and i had to sign it for consent for them to give me my baby. all more 'drastic' measures she called it. I almost pooped my pants. 



Conundrum said:


> Just got back from the hospital and could really use some prayers please. The bleeding is back, red with clots and heavy. The specialist came in and ordered another ultrasound and the placenta is full previa and registering low grade contractions. I have been warned this could be the start of a loss but if it is not there is a very low chance it will move enough to see me out of second tri. I am in shock and go to my OB for further information in the morning. I don't know what to do.

So now what ? they just sent you home like that? seems awful!!! i'm so sorry drum!!! 

praying for you and your baby


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I was hoping for a bigger jump in temp today.... I will check later on today and see what my Cm is doing... I'm ready for my definite temp shift so I can stop BDing for a couple of days lol


----------



## campn

Drum- I'm thinking of you, please let us know whenever you can what the doctor said. I'm praying. 

Bee- No temp jump (yep I stalked your chart) you are so still on! 

Squirrel- I'm so sorry hun, kids are hard enough and not knowing what's bothering them must be the most frustrating thing. Maybe he was having night terrors, or something was hurting him? 

Bla- My DH always says your belly is in the way! And I'm like no, that is YOUR own kid in the way. Weight gain and getting bigger is a safe sign that baby is growing fine and no uterus restrictions so don't let the weight bother you, you seem right on track!


----------



## beemeck

thanks girls! heading out now. O pain is killer so this is perfect timing. I'm walking hunched over from that GIANT follie :haha: 

drum - really, really thinking of you <3


----------



## beemeck

done! was a wildly different experience today. I'm wondering if it was the timing. it was a different doc doing it and it was done in about 8 seconds with no special catheter ...or pain! so my cervix is not the culprit, at least anatomically. the TWW begins!


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> done! was a wildly different experience today. I'm wondering if it was the timing. it was a different doc doing it and it was done in about 8 seconds with no special catheter ...or pain! so my cervix is not the culprit, at least anatomically. the TWW begins!

Yay! So happy this time seems so different, different is good! Sounds like you got a more skilled doctor this time! You are on your way to being preggo! 

You and Squirrel may be looking at our first 2017 babies!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Excellent new Bee. FX'd this is the one. Xx

Drum, I'm so sad to read your story. Praying for you and baby. Xx


----------



## campn

Drum- I keep checking on here waiting for your update. Really really hoping and praying you hear nothing but great news. You're one of the nicest and kindest people and you deserve only good things happen to you.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- maybe they had a difficult time last time bc you already o'd and your cervix closed back up. This time you're right on time. I am very excited for you. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## gina236

Bee sounds like timing was perfect! I agree with smille, maybe your cervix wasn't open last time. Enjoy your trip! It will make the tww fly by!

Drum, thinking of you. Hope everything is okay <3 

Texas, hope your temp jumps sky high tomorrow!

Afm Progesterone test finally came back. Levels were fine. And my chromosomes abnormality test came back negative. Still waiting on DHs results. So no closer to finding out why I keep having chemicals. -_-


----------



## trixiesmith

drum - so sorry for what you're going through. I really hope you get good news today. You're in my thoughts.

Bee - timing sounds perfect. 

Gina - hope you get some answers soon.

Camp - your reply to my update made me laugh. It would be quite the surprise if that happened.


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, ladies, I am returning for yet another 2WW! I'll be starting my count from the 5/6th as I had a very positive OPK yesterday and another today that was not quite as bold. The pic of yesterday's OPK is below. I may have actually OV today as it's somewhat achy below stairs.

DH and I have wasted no time and have BD'd everyday since Monday. Whew! I'm hoping for a sticky pregnancy this time!

Testing on the 19/20th! I'm throwing baby dust at everyone!
 



Attached Files:







20160503_113424.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pompeyvix

You're still in my thoughts , Drum. Hope everything is OK :hugs:

Bee - Yay great timing with the IUI!! Now go and enjoy your holiday :happydance:

gina - sorry the tests you had don't tell you why you are having recurrent chemicals. How many how you had? What are the next steps for you?

squirrel - I hope you are not too upset only having 1 follie. That is still really positive and I really hope this is your month.

AFM - I had my second temp jump this morning, so I expect crosshairs tomorrow. Looks like I ovulated Monday in the end. So annoyed with myself as we stopped BD'ing Sat night when I got my positive OPK (last month I ovulated the day I got my +OPK). Pretty frustrated with that, but nothing I can do now.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm still having loads of EWCM and my cervix is still high. So I am hoping that I O soon. But at least I still have the good cm? I've never had it for this long! And I'm sure it's not leftover sperm cause I waited till just now to check. I'm just gonna keep BDing till I get my temp rise... I'm getting tired haha


----------



## peskipiksee

gina - I had my first chemical last month, Doc said I'm good to try again and I'm basically in my 2WW now. If it keeps happening, I may be in the same boat as you. Don't worry, we can share the paddle! I'm just surprised nothing has shown on tests why they keep happening. Maybe some weird hormone thing at the time of conception? Very strange . . . FX that very soon it'll stick!

pompey - Don't be discouraged! There could be a little romance going on down there. You know, a little candlelit meeting with some sparkling grape juice and Barry White playing in the background. FX that maybe-baby date night goes well and there's a BFP at the end of it!


----------



## gina236

Peski, hope the tww flies by! :dust:

Pompey, I think I have had 5 or 6 CP, I've stopped keeping track as it just makes it hurt more to see a number everyday. Definitely looks like you ovulated! That's not too bad of timing. If you had fertile CM the :spermy: could have easily been hanging out still. 

Texas yay for EWCM! The more the better.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: sounds brilliant! And the timing is amazing this cycle for you. I really really think this is it for you now. I bet it would have worked last cycle if they'd done it earlier!!

Gina: sorry to hear you're none the wiser as to why things are going wrong :hugs: it's good to get normal results, but so devastating when you can't figure out why something is happening. The thing is, even if your prog level is good, you might still benefit from taking progesterone too. My friend had 9 miscarriages (almost all within the first 6 weeks) and for her, the issue was progesterone. Like you, her levels had come back great, but a doctor just tried her on prog supplement after her BFP one time and amazingly it worked. She's taken it twice now and carried two babies to term. So for her, even though she was making her own prog, it wasn't doing the job. 

Pompey: fantastic that ovulation seems to have finally happened for you!! Welcome to the TWW!! I hope you have a BFP at the end of it.

Campn: thanks. It is so tough. I don't know what it was. I suspected a stomach ache, but he's starting a repeat tonight :( he just spent half an hour screaming again (it's 12:30am here), but he has settled now, though he is awake! We're toilet training him right now and he's got weeing down like a champ, but he is holding in his poo. He's just not going at all, so I think it's related to that - either stomach cramps or constipation pains or something :( can't wait for him to get past this hurdle as it's really hurting him.

Peski: amazing positive OPK. Go catch that egg!!

Texas: sorry you're still hanging around waiting for ovulation. It's so incredibly frustrating when it just won't come. I really hope it comes in the next couple of days!


Wow, we are all syncing up ladies! So many of us either just about to ovulate, in the process of ovulating or just having had ovulated! Gotta be a sign for us! We're about to get a host of Baby 2017 BFPs!

Drum: I really hope you're okay!!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- my friend's dd use to hold #2 and would scream in agony from being backed up. After she went poo, she was fine. I hope it gets sorted out soon.

Gina- I agree, it wont hurt to try progesterone if your dr allows. It actually makes implantation more successful. 

Texas- fxd you O soon so you can have the night off. 

Peski- yay for the positive opk! 

Pompey- bding b4 O is better than the day of. It gives those guys time to travel. Fxd for you.


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry ladies my family decided to come by today so it was hard to catch a moment. So far I will stay on monitoring for the next 4-8 weeks to determine if the placenta will move. It was determined I have a moderate sized blod clot that is also helping with the bleeding and have been placed on bedrest unless the bleeding picks up again then I will be admitted. So far the baby is a trooper and SHE'S determined to stay for a bit longer. Thank you all for your prayers and concern, when Shy goes to bed I'll try to get on and chat a bit more but in the mean time thank you again. You have all been truly amazing through this whole process.


----------



## campn

Drum- Your situation sounds like my sister's a little, but she's now 25 weeks and we are just hoping and praying baby stays in much longer. You're in my thoughts and the little BABY GIRL is in my thoughts as well :hugs: congrats hun!


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I'm am so happy your baby girl is strong and still holding on. I prayed for you last night, today and will continue to do so.


----------



## beemeck

Drum - I've been holding my breath all day and I feel better hearing from you. When I read your update, I just got a sense of calm that everything is going to be okay. I'm normally spot on when I get those intuitive thoughts.... And congrats !! I think I guessed girl for you. My first one right if so - I'm not as intuitive there lol


----------



## campn

I guessed boy for you Drummy, so this girl is already proving some of us wrong! What a firecracker little tiny fighter!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- my daughter is 4 and we have issues with poo as well. We give miralax which is an osmotic laxative. It works by drawing water into the colon and softens the poo to make it easier to go. She has been on it for like 3 years now. Just a teaspoon a day but it does wonders! Just a thought for you. Also if it's super bad they make liquid glycerin suppositories that work amazingly fast. Although my daughter hates that so we don't resort to that very often. 

Drum I am so happy to hear from you! Glad your baby girl is doing well. Hang in there momma!


----------



## peskipiksee

Drum - I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can that baby will get cozy and comfortable and just hang out in there.


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I'm happy that your little baby GIRL really wants to stay in there warm and close to mommy. :hugs: 
I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts. Stay strong, momma <3


----------



## gina236

Thanks for the advise guys. I've always worried about progesterone . I was surprised she said it was fine but my temps do always seem fine. I did try a natural progesterone cream one cycle which definitely made me have a heavier AF but no sticky baby. But I might give it a try again since it can't hurt. I won't get to talk to my doctor until my DHs results come in which won't be until next cycle since I leave for italy next week so kinda on my own. I always feel like i implanted and start getting symptoms but its like its not enough to hold off AF for more than a day or so. I'm CD 11 and still low on my cb digi opk. Lately I have been O'ing on CD 12 so maybe I'm going back to CD 14 and it will be a healthier egg :shrug: hope so. 

Drum, I'm so glad you little girl is okay! it's scary but she is a stong little girl. Thinking of you <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw drum so glad you are doing alright, and that baby is hanging in there tightly. best news!!!! And thinking of you and your little :pink: bundle :)


----------



## Conundrum

Camp thank you so much for you words hun. You have been one of the best supports throughout this entire process and I really cannot say thank you enough :hugs:

Smille I love the picture you and your bump are absolutely beautiful! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Wishing you lots of luck and love on your upcoming ultrasound, I hope you get your boy.

Bee I do not doubt you and your intuition in the slightest. You called this pregnancy, the gender and her stubborn self staying put. :haha: I am so glad yesterday went so smoothly for you. My family will be praying for you this TWW.

Gina FX for you and a sticky baby this cycle. It will be amazing news to hear that Italy played a part in your BFP. Thank you very much wishing you luck and a safe trip.

TeX thank you very much. I really appreciate it hun. I hope this cycle has been kinder to you. I am too excited to see some '17 BFPs. 

Bla thank you hun, it has been amazing to share this journey with you. I really appreciate your support. As for your DH dont let him forget that men tend to gain weight right along with us during pregnancy, lol. Your weight is fine hun, and I imagine a very cute bump to go along with it. Enjoy the journey with your son :hugs:

Mommy thank you so much. It honestly confused me that they let me go but my OB informed me at the moment unless the bleeding endangers my life they cannot do anything for her yet. It angers me but also a good reminder to follow through on bedrest. Thank you again for your concern. You're getting so close! Wishing you the best next month!

Squirrel I am sorry you did not get all three but I still do not doubt this cycle at the slightest. I am happy GoT is keeping you busy and you get a nice quiet TWW. Everything crossed for you.

Pes thank you hun. I hope you get an amazing O and TWW.

Shys is in bed with me so it is time for Tarzan.. I am sorry I did not finish thanking everyone personally but know there is no words to describe how amazing you all have been. Even hubby teared up reading last night so from both of us thank you.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok I still don't have a temp rise so of course I turn to google. Turns out taking too much B-complex and B-6 if you don't need it can actually delay ovulation etc. I started taking both in January and had normal cycles for 3 times now these last 2 cycles have been way longer. Maybe I have too much B-6 and it's messing up my estrogen and delaying O? What do you ladies think? 

I Stopped taking them today but it will take a few days for it to be out of my system. Gah I hate myself for doing this... But at least it can be fixed if that is indeed the problem


----------



## beemeck

I'm not too sure about that texas, but I'm sure it's possible. I'm sorry that this cycle isn't being predictable again. keep on your doctor about it because it shouldn't be this sporadic for you :hugs:

wow I cannot believe that all of us non preggos are basically synced up within a few days of each other! there is going to be an least one bfp in 2 weeks and in fact, I'm thinking more :flower: GL to my other O'ers!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

From what I've read B-6 reduces estrogen and that can delay ovulation if you don't need your estrogen reduced. It makes sense cause I started taking in like February after I had a 10 day LP cause it was supposed to help with a LP defect. I had normal cycles those two cycles but maybe now that it's built up in my system it's messing it up. I guess I'm going to stop taking it and just see what happens.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: love the new avatar :) your friend's daughter's situation sounds very similar to my son's. I wish he would just let himself go. It's so frustrating that he won't, as he ends up in immense pain and discomfort, which breaks my heart. 

Drum: I'm so happy to hear that everything is going okay for now and congrats on the little girl :dance: :cloud9: I hope that your placenta moves up. I have heard a few cases of complete previa rectifying; I really hope you will be one of these!

Texas: thanks for the advice. I will have to get some laxatives for him I think, just to stop him from getting so constipated. He will hate suppositories! I hope I can did suitable oral ones. As for the B6, I don't know for certain, but I think it delayed my first proper pp cycle after Isla. I waited for 8 months while breastfeeding her for periods to return and noticed (I was tracking ovulation and charting) I had a 3 day luteal phase before that first period. Panicking, I took B6 and then had to wait 60 days for ovulation to happen again! It could have been just the breastfeeding messing with my cycle, but my following periods while breastfeeding saw me ovulating around CD25 pretty regularly; so that first B6 cycle was notably different. I stopped taking the B6 and soon after ovulated.

Bee: it's so great we all synced up :) I think it means something too. Yay for your temp jump, your timing was just perfect!!! I hope to join you tomorrow. Trying to jump my husband today and tomorrow to complete the 5 fertile days set!


----------



## blablamana

I love it that you ladies synced up! That is so cool haha. I used to sync up to my friends in high school. Soon we all had our periods in the same week :haha: 

Drum: I'm looking forward to you and me (and Smille of course!) having our beautiful, healthy babies in October. <3

SO bought me an early birthday gift: 
https://www.bkidsfun.com/main/product_detail.php?list_type=category&category_id=20&products_id=292

In the colour grey and I love it! He couldn't wait two more weeks to give it to me :haha: It can be used for baby, toddler and up!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks squirell! I'm glad to know someone else potentially had the same problem. I'm going to stop taking it and the b complex and just stick to my prenatal and see what happens. I have no idea how long it will take it to get out of my system but we shall see... 

The miralax is odorless and tasteless so I just mix it in with either her juice or milk and she doesn't know it. Be careful with the dose though... Too much and it gets really messy if you get my drift ;) so we finally settled on 1 teaspoon a day.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- my cousin's friend had placent previa and her baby was healthy. Fxd bedrest will make things much better.

Texas- fxd for O soon. 

Bla- I agree with drum, men gain weight too. My dh has gained weight and I feeling insecure. I told him to lay off the oreos lol.

I had my dr appt and to my surprise, I haven't gained any weight but feel a lot bigger. I talked to her about zika bc it honestly terrifies me. She told me that there's nothing to worry about due to being up north and just use deet. Everyone I talk to freaks me out about it and it needs to stop. The baby was very active as usual and had a great heartbeat. Anyways I could've had my gender scan tomorrow morning but dh couldn't go. So we are going next Thurs in the evening and they said dd can attend :dance:. The woman was rather rude and said "just so you know, no one is allowed in the room even your dh until we know the baby is fine." I think she was irritated bc I wouldn't go tomorrow and the hospital I wanted was booked for a month so it took up her time.


----------



## peskipiksee

Texas - From what I understand about allowing things to wear off or clear out of your system, sometimes it can take as long as you were actually taking the medication/supplements/vitamins. Other times, it will work almost as soon as you stop taking it. You also need to think about how your body is removing it. Is it being eliminated through urine, lowering on its own daily, etc. Hopefully just by stopping, you'll O this cycle. FX!

Squirrel - I'll be rooting for you! My husband, over the past 4 days, has enjoyed himself immensely, LOL! TMI, but you know . . .

Bee - I love the fact that we're all within 1-3 days of each other. There has to be a meaning behind it, right? It can't just be 'coincidence'. Something's coming!

AFM, I definitely O'd yesterday. The last OPK I did yesterday afternoon came back lighter than the one that morning or the day before and the aches below stairs would make sense. I'm hoping to get my BFP and have it stick this time. Hubby and I BD'd Monday, Tuesday and earlier this morning so there's a fairly good chance there will be meeting. I just hope they don't wave to each other and pass right on by.

Definitely testing on the 18/19th, possibly the 15th depending on any symptoms. Or impatience. I'm finally in my TWW again!


----------



## Conundrum

Tex the cycle I got my BFP I did stop taking all of my extra supplements. Hopefully stopping will make all of the difference. FX it works and your cycles return to normal.

Squirrel thank you hun really hoping this works. GL on bding I am cheering you on.

Bla Trr will also be joining us, so October will be busy lol. Love your present that is precious and so sweet! 

Smille that is amazing. I bet you are all so excited! I am sorry she was rude but I am glad she pulled through. Congratulations on your weight! So excited for you!


----------



## Smille24

Dh wants to go shopping this weekend and "wing it". He is over the moon and it just melts my heart. This next week is filled with baseball games and school functions, so hopefully I won't lose sleep from anticipation.


----------



## TexasRider

Well B6 is a water soluble vitamin so any excess is pushed out in urine so hopefully it will be all gone in a few days. I'm done taking supplements other than my prenatal vitamin. Honestly that's the only thing that has changed. I had a 10 day LP in January so I panicked and started b complex and b6 and in hindsight my last 2 were probably normal cause I didn't have a ton of b6 built up but the longer I take it the more I get stored up? Anyway even if this cycle is a wash that's ok. I will just wait it out and see what happens. I'm gonna get preggo eventually I know it!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille That is very sweet! I hope you go, some shopping may be the perfect thing to take your mind off the scan at least for a few minutes. I miss going to games! So have some fun for both of us.

Tex I have everything crossed that this is the solution. You deserve your BFP and you're right it is just around the corner. Hopefully it is out fast enough to make the difference this cycle.


----------



## beemeck

well girls, I'll be getting ready to "sign off" shortly. :cry: I'll still be checking in as I get wifi and such and hopefully getting to comment, but I'll be a little MIA. It feels said to be leaving my biggest supports! I leave tomorrow. working today then making dinner for my Mom and taking her to a show. Not only to celebrate Mother's Day, but she is watching our little furbaby while we are gone and sleeping over/taking us to the airport tomorrow. 

tex - I'm hoping that small temp rise means something! just looking at your chart now, I can't believe how low your temps are! so maybe we can expect the post o temps to reflect that and be a little lower too?

squirrel - lovely temp jump! it's happening for everyone right now. I wish we were stopping over in London again this trip :haha: it's super tempting lol! sending you lots of baby dust - I want to see that BFP in 2 weeks!!! :hugs::hugs:

pompey - yay for CHs!! you'll be the leader of our pack to start off the BFPS :hugs:

pep - I believe you and I are on the exact same day! We got this!!!

gina - I see you've started some fertile CM. you'll be any day now too!! have an amazing trip as well! what spots in Italy were you visiting again? Florence was my fave. 

I really can't believe that we've all synced up - it's crazy! and meant to be :hugs: we've managed to get on each others' cycles without physically being together. I say that's a sign of an awesome group :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

love and positive vibes to all of my fave preggos. can't wait to see gender updates and scan pics! I'll be back around on the 22nd. I'll temp tomorrow for the CHs, and although I want to pack my thermometer, I won't. eek! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Smille24

Bee- have a lovely, relaxing trip! Don't pack the thermometer! Put ttc aside and have a wonderful time. Don't feel obligated to check in, but know we are cheering on your bfp this cycle! I can't wait to hear all about your trip when you return!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee have the most amazing exciting time and try to forget all about the TWW. I love your temp jumping sky high, I have such a good feeling about this cycle for us. Those BFPs are coming! We'll miss you loads :hugs: :hugs: Next time you do a Europe trip (with your little baby in tow!), you have to stop by London!! 

Drum: I hope the bed rest is helping and the bleeding has totally stopped. Have you got a name for your little girl yet?

Texas: Hopefully it won't be long before you ovulate now you've stopped taking the B6. 


So 1dpo today, I think. I wasn't sure if my temp was 36.22 or 36.32 (blurry morning eyes and my kids then played with the thermometer, erasing the temp :haha:) so I've gone with 36.3. I may not have ovulated yesterday, but I think the chances are high that I did as I'm now nearly three days past trigger. I started taking progesterone today, so my temp will be up tomorrow regardless. We're going to bd once more today (if we can, yesterday was such a chore for my husband, he felt awful and then I felt awful for this situation from having to happen!) and then hope that's enough for this cycle.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, have an amazing time lovely. Don't pack the thermometer but do pack the pregnancy tests! Hoping to see a BFP for when you come back. Xx

Squirel, I hope this TWW passes quickly for you. Unfortunately, DTD does become a chore after so long of trying. :-( 

Texas, FX'd for ovulation soon. 

I really really can't wait until each and every one of you has your BFP ladies. I am full of optimism for you all. Bring on the 2017 babies.  xx


----------



## gina236

Have an amazing time Bee!! Can't wait to see the bfp when you get back!

I am going to rome, florence, Venice and Milan! And everything in between as we are driving ourselves :D we leave Wednesday and will be back the 20th. And yes I had lots of watery CM this morning and a high on my digi opk. Should start getting EWCM today or tomorrow. I usually O on CD 12 which is where I'm at now but hopefully it's pushing back to CD 14 like I used to O so that way it's a more mature egg. Temps are way more stable pre O than my usual. FX that means something. We actually haven't even dtd yet so gotta get on that. Dinner last night did not agree with us so that wasn't happening :haha:


----------



## campn

Smille- Beautiful avatar pic with your gorgeous bump hun! Yes go shopping and wing it! At least you'll know what you want to buy and can write it down and buy it later! It is so fun! 

Bee- Wooohoooo happy European tww! You could technically conceive up in the sky! Isn't that cool!? Yeah don't pack the thermometer, I think not having temps to obsess and worry over will be the best feeling ever. We'll miss you!

Squirrel- I can't wait for your BFP. Lord knows you've waited and worked your butt off (actually not your butt :p) for it. I think now is the time for you to get preggo! I know you and bee have been waiting to be pregnant together and I feel a little jelly you guys! :) 

Gina- It is your turn too to figure out what it is that is keeping you from keeping your sweet babies and you'll find out soon and work to get whatever it is fixed. Your vacation is coming up so soon too right!? I need to go somewhere too, probably local though. Boring boring pregnancy! 

Drum- Still thinking of you all the time and praying and praying. I have a feeling everything will be alright <3

Sorry if I left anyone out. I literally just opened my eyes!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- have fun on your trip!!! Thanks for the support! I'm hoping my temp continues to go up. Not super great timing if it does but I will know for next cycle! No more supplements lol

Squirel! I hope you got your spike too! Good luck in your TWW
Gina- hope you O soon and you can join all the non preggos in the TWW!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee have fun and don't worry hun. We will all be here when you get back and cheering on your BFP. Have a wonderful time.

Squirrel you have wonderful timing so no worries if you skip a day. The bed rest is helping but we're still dealing with spotting which is normal. I hate it :haha: Nothing certain yet but we're entertaining Aliza and Auri right now so who knows.

Campn thank you hun I really appreciate it. How have you been, anything new? 

Gina that sounds amazing and I hope you have fun! Make sure to take pictures! Wishing you luck hun.


----------



## beemeck

wow gina - driving!! good luck! we did trains everywhere. yes, take pics for us to see!


----------



## gina236

Thanks ladies! I bought a new camera for the trip so plenty of pics will be taken! :)


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I love Aliza! That's so beautiful. I hope the spotting stops soon :hugs:.

Campn- thank you hun for the compliment. I feel really beautiful some days, others not. I guess it depends on what I wear. I cannot wait to shop. We may pick out some unisex items. I did buy a exersaucer off of some lady. Her son never used it and I got an awesome deal. 

We are flying down south next month for my BIL's wedding. I'm completely nervous bc I've never flown, but my dr said not to worry. It's going to be very hot and humid too...yay :-(. It's crazy that I've known him since he was 8 and now he's getting married...I feel old lol. After the wedding, we're taking a day to tour Nashville which will be nice.


----------



## beemeck

smille- I meant to say that I love the pic too! what a cute bump! your trip will be fun too - although very hot I'm sure. I dont' love flying either with all of the crazy people there are in this world, but it just seems like a necessary evil. :shrug:


----------



## blablamana

It's a very cute bumpy Smille! I wish I had a bump like yours already, but I still feel like I just look pudgy. You look gorgeous :)

Beee: HAVE FUN and give us updates when you can! We'll miss you! <3
Gina: You too lady!


----------



## campn

Smille- I flew from Chicago to Miami when I was 24 weeks with DS, and it wasn't too bad, I could feel the baby kick the entire time so that was comforting but it does feel kinda strange flying while pregnant! Nashville sounds like so much fun, I've never been but we've driven by it and I think I would so love it. 

Gina- Wow I didn't see the part you mentioned driving there! I'm sure you'll do great, it'll be so different than here I bet since they've so much traffic compared to here and drive those small European cars but it'll be so nice! 

Drum- We are doing good hun, my anatomy scan is next Wednesday and of course I've been picturing all worst case scenario! Scans just make me so anxious, but at least we'll confirm the gender although now I'm pretty convinced that it is a girl. Aliza and Auri sound so so majestic and like goddess like, I love them! She is a little majestic one already though! Sorry you're still spotting but my sisters doctor told her she may just spot the entire pregnancy it's just one of those side effects but she shouldn't be alarmed. Her spotting decreased quite a bit since 15 weeks though. I think I ask her every day if she spotted today or not. I'm the overprotective mom! 

Bee- I am so not a fan or flying or airports at all. Every single time I've gotten on a plane which is almost every year, I sit next to someone who is so sick and I get sick. Like every single time! Last time there was a Japanese man sitting next to me with a mask on, and I thought "oh sh** no no not gonna happen!" And I switched seats with DH.


----------



## beemeck

oh no camp - that sounds awful! i do dislike the airports too and all of the fluff around traveling. We are doing flights instead of trains this Europe trip so unfortunately I will be in airports almost every other day :dohh:


----------



## BabyForIris

Phew... just caught up on everything here. I took a mini hiatus from the internet and we're a chatty bunch here :haha:

Drum... I think my heart stopped a little when i read your first post. I'm so glad to hear baby is hanging in there and I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can. I hope you're resting and things move where they should. And congrats on a girl! 

Squirrel - Yay for O! Come on sticky baby!

Gina- Sounds like a great trip. I've spent a lot of time in Italy. Its one of my favorite places to go. You will love it there. I'd go to Italy anytime!

Camp - You poor thing. You have the worse luck traveling :( Honestly though planes are the worst for germs. Its scary to think of all that recycled air you have to inhale for hours!

Bee - So so so excited for you this cycle. What great timing this time around. And look at your temps go! I agree with everyone else. Leave that thermometer at home and take the tests and just enjoy yourself. I love Europe and with so much to do you wont have a moment to worry about temps. Have a lovely time and I can't wait to hear all about it. Safe travels!

Texas - I cant imagine how frustrated you are with your temps and not knowing whats happening. The longer I am here the more thankful I am I never took birth control since it's such a pain once you get off. Lets hope quitting those supplements helps. I know you said you had a 10 day LP before. If it helps you any I only have an 11 day LP and everything was ok for me. Lets hope things go back to a more normal state for you.

I love that everyone here has synced up. I think it speaks to how supportive and kind everyone is. I'm excited for all these 2017 babies!

AFM - Not a lot happening here. Tired but feeling good. Actually the last 3 days I've felt a lot better and have had a lot more energy. I'm hoping that stays the case since it was so nice to get a workout in and just move around!

Had my dating scan today. Baby is measuring right on track for 8 weeks 3 days, 2.08cm with a heartbeat of 167. Hubby was thrilled during the appointment and so excited he paid extra for pictures (they don't do printouts where we went). Of course... its just a little blob right now but I think it could have looked like a smudge and he would have wanted pictures.

Picture below if anyone wants to see our little bean.


Spoiler


----------



## Cookieb

Hi Girls, hoping I can join this lucky thread! This is just my 2nd cycle ttc, and already going nuts on the internet; googling EVERYTHING :headspin: :comp: 
Not sure how I found this thread, but you girls are all are such a great support group for each other <3 I started reading the thread from the beginning and got to Thanksgiving and said Id better just get on here cause Ill never get through all of these. Anyway, waiting to O, lots of BD going on :happydance: , exciting times! Blowing sticky glittery magical baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## beemeck

welcome cookie! I'm just about to take off on a trip, but you'll be in good hands here with all of these lovely ladies! good luck and hopefully we can offer some support during these dreaded, dragging twws!


----------



## peskipiksee

Yup, I'm officially in my TWW now. Anyone else? I'm going to test on May 18 and I'm hoping for a BFP that sticks this time.

My DH and I did the deed Monday, Tuesday and yesterday. I probably O'd on Wednesday because I had that ache below stairs that could really be only one thing based on my cycle and OPK results. 

Now I just need to find where I put my patience and I'll be good. (Looking down at pelvis) Hurry up already!!! Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Cookieb

:kiss::hugs: Thanks Bee, have an awesome trip!


----------



## Littleyogini

Hello, ladies! I'm on cd18 and I had some cramping earlier this morning. I really hope they were implantation cramps! But there wasn't any spotting. Can you have implantation cramps without bleeding???

I completed my third cycle of Clomid, and the dh and I have been busy for almost (every day but 1) day since I stopped the Clomid. I'll start testing on on the 17th.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome cookie :wave: this is a lovely thread full of wonderful ladies - both those still TTC and those who've already graduated and are hanging around to wish us all well. Hope you don't have too long a wait before you fall into that secondary category!!

Peski: Happy TWW!! Hope it's a quick one for you! I'm a day behind you. I ovulated yesterday I think. My temp wasn't massively convincing, but I triggered on Tuesday, so I'd be amazed if I didn't ovulate yesterday! This TWW needs to hurry up! Although, the good thing is that if this cycle is yet another bust, at least I'll be doing an IUI next cycle. 

Gina: When do you head off? Sounds amazing! I love Italy, even though I've only been a couple of times. My husband was recently on tour there and they drove around the whole country: it's beautiful he said, but the Italian drivers can be a bit speedy, so keep safe! 

Smille: You'll be okay :hugs: Just make sure you get up and move around lots and get some compression stockings. I flew back from New Zealand when I was 27 weeks pregnant with Oscar. That was a total flying time of 24 hours and it was okay. We'd shelled out for premium economy on the way back, so we had more space, which definitely helped, but it's just the getting up and moving around that's important.

Campn: Love the new avatar you beautiful lady!!! Sounds like you've been really unlucky with flights! It's awful when you're near sick people on a plane. I hate it when you have people coughing and spluttering, because you know their germs are going to circulate around the whole plane with the AC. Yeah, I feel really lucky to be on this journey with Bee; she's the most amazing cycle twin :) but then all of us are in this together whether we're still trying or cradling a beautiful bump and all you ladies are special and amazing, so no need to be fret :hugs:

Iris: Yay! Lovely news about your scan. It's so special when you see them for the first time. Your little bean is cute!

Drum: Those name choices are beautiful!! However will you choose? :) Sorry to hear you're still spotting. 

Bla: How's the move going? Hope it's all sorted now!

Texas: Looks like your temp is on the rise? I hope that means you've ovulated at last! We'll be TWW twins if you ovulated yesterday like I did!



So we had to inseminate as my poor husband was definitely not up for more forced sex :) not to worry, I think today is too late anyway, but it's just nice to be able to say, "We did all we could!". Now it's up to my eggs, his sperm, my uterus and my hormones to sort their s*** out! (Pardon my language!) :haha: If I were to fall pregnant this cycle my due date would be January 26th. That worries me a little as Isla was nearly a month early. So if my irritable uterus flairs up next pregnancy (which I expect it to, because it was worse with Isla than with Oscar) then I might have another one-month-early baby or even more premature. That could leave us with a Christmas baby. I feel like I'm Mrs Christmas and I would hate to miss my kids at Christmas if I were having a baby in hospital. Of course given the choice to have a Christmas baby or not be pregnant this cycle, of course I'd choose Christmas baby! Just mulling on some stuff; can tell I'm in the TWW!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille thank you. I do like both names but haven't had the 'that's the one' moment. If it makes you feel better though the weather down here has been amazing. Hope you have a nice trip as well!

Campn I understand the nervousness but that beautiful girl is going to be absolutely fine and gorgeous to boot! Relationships like yours actually make me more excited about girls, it's the love and concern that is amazing. My brothers and I just got into trouble lol. Love the new picture, beautiful as always!

Iris thank you very much. I love the picture! I'll make the first gender guess for you for team pink!

Cookie and Yogi welcome!

Pep congratulations on making it into the TWW wishing you luck this cycle.

Squirrel my SIL went into labor two days after and all of the kids were more excited to see the baby than Christmas itself lol. It will be just as special for yours no matter the due date. I am so excited for you. I think I am more impatient for all of your twws than I was for my own lol.


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Congrats on the TWW! We moved everything from the old apartment to the new, but still have to unpack loads. I'm not in the best mood. 

Fingers crossed for everyone in the TWW or approaching it! 
Much love to all the preggos in this thread :) 

(Sorry for not reacting more, just having a really bad body-confidence day.)


----------



## Conundrum

Bla :hugs: it is completely normal hun. Just remember this is a beautiful and temporary experience. It is hard to adjust but by the time most due, especially on their first it is over. Have you considered a spa day? With the move and pregnancy a day to dress nice and pamper yourself may be all you need.


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: Haha, I can imagine that being the case. The thing is, when I had Isla, I was only away for one night and I missed Oscar like crazy!! If it were Christmas to boot, I would miss them so much! Also, I feel a bit sorry for people with Christmas birthdays because they never get a day or time of year that's just about them as well as never being able to have a birthday party on their actual birthday. 

Blabla: Yay for being all moved over, but I'm sorry you're feeling bad. It can be so tough seeing your body change our of all recognition. Yes it's amazing being pregnant, but having a pregnant body is demanding and it can be very difficult to adjust to seeing yourself change. I hope it doesn't last long for you! I had a terrible spell of it with Isla as I had a pretty unattractive bump at first due to my muscle tone being quite bad after having had Oscar - so it just looked weird! The effect that had on my general self esteem was crushing, but it didn't last too long thankfully.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Hehe inseminate made me laugh! Poor DH you broke the guy! DH used to complain that having sex seemed like it was his job. We can't win with those guys huh? I understand though, especially with porn around they think sex should be a porn session each and every time. I think insemination is great cause if you do it right by the cervix it by passes the vagina and the journey that is! 

Hopefully this baby will stay put until she or he is fully cooked! I'm surprised as how this pregnancy is so different than DS's so some fears I had with him aren't there at all! 

Drum- Thank you so much hun! Shay is so gorgeous and really you must be destined to have daughters since you make absolutely beautiful girls! 

Bla- Big hug! I'm having a really bad self confidence few days, just everything is getting bigger and I can see it in my face already. I just put some makeup on and will go walk around in target (it's a big store that sells pretty much everything) and I think being alone and maybe buying a few comfortable cute clothes may make me feel a little better.


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies! It's mostly that I'm feeling fat instead of pregnant. My cousin who is 5 weeks further along than me has the most gorgeous bump and I'm sure if people look at me they are like: Either pregnant or getting fat. Probably fat. 
And I hate that so much! 
I'm so happy being pregnant and I just want people to be able to see that I'm pregnant! UGH. 

Campn: Have fun shopping, I think that would be really nice! And you have such a lovely bump, i'm so jealous of it! You look fab and you are so pretty anyway! I only ordered some new bras as I went from B/C to D and now to E. :|


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I think this time I really did break him :haha: every month it gets tougher and tougher to make it through these fertile days. I hope this is it now as I'm dreading next month (though with IUI, we will need to bd less!). Pregnancy second time around is a lot less scary I found. I'm sure your little girl will stay in till she's fully done! Can't wait for your next scan!

Blabla: I know exactly what you mean! That in-between stage where you feel frumpy rather than pregnant is really tough! When you get that proper bump is dependent on so many factors - muscle tone, torso length etc. I bet no on thinks you're getting fat, but I know what it's like to feel like that. I waited and waited for my bump with both kids very eagerly and hated that in between stage. These pics were taken at 21 weeks with both mine (first Oscar, then Isla). I was at that in between stage here and I remember hating it so much! [Weird that I was bigger with Oscar than with Isla! Never noticed that before!]
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## campn

Bla- I'm sure no body thinks you're fat hun, you are pretty tiny everywhere else so I'm sure when someone looks at you they just assume you're pregnant, but I know it's hard to fight these evil mean thoughts and we are hardest on ourselves. Just gotta remind ourselves this is so temporary like drum said. Breastfeeding helped me shed so much weight, it literally just melted off I got to 47 kgs which was my high school weight! 

Squirrel- I'm so jealous, you have a beautiful figure! I've always wanted that naturally thin body that doesn't easily gain weight, but my darn thyroid has always messed me up! But now as I'm gonna raise a daughter I'm really trying to fix my body image so it doesn't rub off on her. Just gotta love yourself no matter what! 

You, bee, gina, tex, peski and all the remaining ttcers better enjoy some last few beers and cocktails for us! I've been craving a fruity beer for sooooo long!


----------



## Smille24

Bla- I didn't start showing with dd until around 20 wks. I looked lumpy and felt the way you're feeling. Then overnight I got the bump. My dr said I'm showing sooner bc this is my 2nd and my uterus kind of knows what to do so to speak. I feel like a whale and the other morning my dd said "every time I look at you, your belly grows". I almost cried lol.

Squirrel- luckily our flight is only a little over an hr. Hopefully the 3 of us get to sit together or I'll be in panic mode. You have a killer body btw. I'm really jealous! Haha you broke dh. I still remember the days my dh would say "you're going to have to do all the work, I can't function".

Campn- I miss wine! I definitely feel like you have nothing to worry about regarding your anatomy scan.

So we went to mil's house today and she barely asked about the pregnancy. She hassled us for years to get pregnant, but now I feel like she can care less. Maybe it's bc I'm super exhausted and feel defensive.


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - the comment you made about your husband and forced sex was hilarious! My own husband today just said "I'm not a machine, woman!" and I told him that maybe he should try being one. This was all said in jest of course. Well, maybe on his end but not so much on mine, LOL!

Bee - toss the thermometer, the OPK's and just relax and enjoy your trip! Who knows what might happen? A possible maybe-baby?

Cookie - welcome to the group! It's always exciting to have someone new join! 

To all the ladies in their TWW, good luck and hopefully we'll see some BFP's at the end of it, including my own. Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## campn

Smille- DS constantly says "mom you have a big belly!" And I try to tell him not to say that cause I don't want him saying it to strangers pregnant or not! 

My inlaws barely ever ask questions or even ask how I'm doing. The first 15 weeks they basically pretended like I wasn't pregnant, they all guessed boy and said this family only has boys. MIL seemed shocked that it is a girl. I think she wanted to have a girl too so to her it seems unlikely that anyone ever has a girl. I say if they don't ask, they're the ones who really miss out, you're living the experience and get all the perks! I especially loved it when DS would cry when anyone else would carry him when he was a baby like see? Even he doesn't trust you :p


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies, I feel so much better now :hugs:. I just get stupid insecure sometimes.

Campn: Your inlaws are so .. special. Your mother in-law seems mostly jealous that you WILL have a girl. Hope they turn around and if not, their loss. 
Smille: Aww, if it helps, my mother in law only reacted to the pregnancy with: "ok". And haven't heard from her since. The only way we know she is kinda excited is because she told everyone she knows even though she promised not to. :shrug:


----------



## kittykat7210

That's so bad, I dread to think what my MIL will say, she's always hated me and I think she hopes we will fizzle out so her 'baby' can find someone more suited to him -_- I have tattoos and she hates that.


----------



## blablamana

TMI 

Spoiler
but I've been noticing sticky nipples for a couple of days and now I was getting dressed and there was clear sticky liquid coming out of my nipple? :") From internet it seems this is colostrum but I'm four months pregnant, is that a bad thing? I thought that only happened well into the third trimester or if you've had multiple children already. :wacko:

SO only reacted with "Ewwwwwwwww" :dohh:


Kitty: I'm sure she'll be happy, but she might not show it. MILs always seem like aliens to me haha, or rather, they seem to view us as the alien abductors of their sons :haha:


----------



## Cookieb

peskipiksee said:


> Squirrel - the comment you made about your husband and forced sex was hilarious! My own husband today just said "I'm not a machine, woman!" and I told him that maybe he should try being one.

_THIS is hilarious! peski, The same words have been exchanged between me and DH whenever I demand sex also._

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :wave:

For all the ladies in the tww, GL!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bla you can have some of my bump :haha: mine is huge. i'm quite the whale. And it's all bump. I was told you can't even tell i'm pregnant from the back, but when i turn good lord!


----------



## Smille24

My mil hounded us for years and constantly made rude remarks such as my eggs are dying due to me waiting too long and my dd will live a lonely life. I'm only 29 give me a break. When we told her we were expecting she said "it's about time" and I snapped on her that we had trouble. She hasn't called me once which is surprising. I guess I better enjoy it now bc she'll be annoying the heck out of me when it's born. 

Bla- I remember that happening to me with dd. It's totally mormal. Your body is just preparing for baby. I haven't had any sign of it yet, but I know it's coming.

Welcome cookie :wave:.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, it gets harder as you get older to stay in shape!! Since being in my 30s I find it much harder to stay the same size. I've always been grateful for being tall (I'm 5'8) as the height helps mask it when you put weight on. My long torso made for a weird baby bump though with Isla as it was very low (due to Oscar decimating my stomach muscles), but then there was this really long bit above that looked funny! I hated it! Hoping that now I've got back in shape, the next one will be a better bump as my stomach muscles are tight again.

Bla: Don't worry :) that's normal. Pregnancy is not for the squeamish! There will be plenty more gross things by the end :haha: but it's fun to look back on even if it is a bit weird at the time. 

Sorry to all the ladies whose MILs are being disinterested. I think it's a MIL thing. My MIL never really asked about how everything was going in either of my pregnancies and we get on well. I think it's just that they feel a bit awkward to pry as it's quite personal I guess :shrug: I got enough attention from everyone else, so I didn't mind her not prying :) What I find stranger is that she knows we're still TTC the third and never ever asks about that... neither does my own mum. Maybe it's a TTC thing, maybe that's even more personal? Would be nice for my mum to ask every now and then though. I'm so so close to her, so it's weird that we don't talk about it unless I bring it up.

Campn and Smille: Your kids sound adorable with what they're saying :cloud9: I know you didn't plan on this big an age gap, but it must be nice to have them old enough to understand. Oscar won't have a clue what's going on the next time I'm pregnant, what with his autism (or if he does, he probably won't be able to express how he feels about it) and Isla will (hopefully!) still be too young to remark on it - at this rate, she'll be like 30 by the time she gets a little brother or sister!


Such a beautiful beautiful day today and my kids are both with their grandma and grandpa today till this evening! I don't know what to do with myself :haha: what did I used to do at the weekends before kids came along??! 

Temp only up a tiny bit today, but after looking at last cycle's chart and it being identical, I'm not too worried. Got a 2 pack of FRERs and clearblue plus coming from amazon. I'm going to hold off testing till 12dpo as that will be 14 days past trigger and it will definitely be gone. Last time it was gone by 11 days past trigger. So that will be a week on Tuesday on the 17th of May. Eek!


----------



## Cookieb

Smille24 said:


> My mil hounded us for years and constantly made rude remarks such as my eggs are dying due to me waiting too long and my dd will live a lonely life. I'm only 29 give me a break. When we told her we were expecting she said "it's about time" and I snapped on her that we had trouble. She hasn't called me once which is surprising. I guess I better enjoy it now bc she'll be annoying the heck out of me when it's born.
> 
> 
> Welcome cookie :wave:.

That's so terrible! DH and I have been together since 2001 and I only met the mil once, briefly, as she lives cross country. She was visiting hubby's brother a few hours away to we made plans to visit at the same time. DH doesn't really keep touch with her either. Kinda glad, my own mom is a lot to handle - don't know if I could deal with double trouble.


----------



## kittykat7210

blablamana said:


> TMI
> 
> Spoiler
> but I've been noticing sticky nipples for a couple of days and now I was getting dressed and there was clear sticky liquid coming out of my nipple? :") From internet it seems this is colostrum but I'm four months pregnant, is that a bad thing? I thought that only happened well into the third trimester or if you've had multiple children already. :wacko:
> 
> SO only reacted with "Ewwwwwwwww" :dohh:
> 
> 
> Kitty: I'm sure she'll be happy, but she might not show it. MILs always seem like aliens to me haha, or rather, they seem to view us as the alien abductors of their sons :haha:

I had that after I miscarried, but I had a few splodges before as well, mine was cloudy though and it's streamed out XD


----------



## blablamana

kittykat7210 said:


> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> TMI
> 
> Spoiler
> but I've been noticing sticky nipples for a couple of days and now I was getting dressed and there was clear sticky liquid coming out of my nipple? :") From internet it seems this is colostrum but I'm four months pregnant, is that a bad thing? I thought that only happened well into the third trimester or if you've had multiple children already. :wacko:
> 
> SO only reacted with "Ewwwwwwwww" :dohh:
> 
> 
> Kitty: I'm sure she'll be happy, but she might not show it. MILs always seem like aliens to me haha, or rather, they seem to view us as the alien abductors of their sons :haha:
> 
> *I had that after I miscarried*, but I had a few splodges before as well, mine was cloudy though and it's streamed out XDClick to expand...

Okay that scares the hell out of me right now. 
I hope that for me it's just what smille & squirrel said... 
(you didn't say anything wrong of course, I just freak out at that word :haha: )

Squirrel: Enjoy your day "off"! It's gorgeous weather here too (26 degrees celsius!) but I'm stuck inside unpacking stuff while SO is out and about.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille you are certainly not being defensive. I am sorry that she is being like that and not more supportive. As Campn said though they are the ones missing out. :hugs:

Campn lol I was the same with DD! She would not go to anyone for 6 months though but it certainly was convenient when individuals became annoying. I am sorry they are like that, Bla said it perfectly they are very 'special'. Thank you for the compliment sadly I cannot take credit for anything other than eye color and curly hair. It is scary how much she still resembles DH.

Squirrel :happydance: I cannot wait to see that BFP. Any lingering side effects from the Clomid? I remember being so confused if it were the start of a BFP or just the Clomid. BTW you had an amazing figure for 21 weeks!


Bla no worries I had the same thing with Shy at 17 weeks the only thing that came of it is that I never had to worry about my supply. Even with a baby that has been in the 95+ percentile since birth :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Drum: I really hope this is it and I get to follow in your footsteps with getting a clomid BFP. Not many side-effects; I had some warm days last week and my appetite decreased for a while, but other than that, I feel good.


----------



## campn

Bla- You're just leaking colostrum, I hear that happens often and it's not dangerous or scary or anything at all, I think it's actually great, mine had to be squeezed so hard to get anything out so DS wasn't interested in the boob. I actually hope I start leaking this time so I know they're already ready to feed a hungry newborn. 

Squirrel- Maybe they're not prying in case they say something that would hurt you? Honestly I never shared with anyone family wise that we are ttcing, cause as soon as I told my sister she wasn't that supportive so I was like oh that is why we keep secrets! 

Smille- Ugh the constant comments and advice I got with DS after having him, not just from the inlaws but also my own parents. I guess everyone wants to pass their wisdom, but this time we can say "if only I have done this before!" :p I gotta say breastfeeding provided a great escape for me when I got bored of everyone.


----------



## TexasRider

My MIL is the opposite as far as prying. She literally asks me everytime I see her if Im pregnant yet. I've been telling her when I have news to share I will but gosh she doesn't get the hint.... Sigh. 

My sister and sister in laws all know I'm trying and they will ask how things are going but it's not all the time. My mom just inquires as well occasionally.


----------



## squirrel.

Happy Mother's Day to all those who have it today!! (We have ours in March). I hope you're getting spoilt rotten by your kiddies!


----------



## squirrel.

Crosshairs today (though because I'm taking Progesterone they're dashed, which I don't like :haha: I waited till my temp rise to take the progesterone Fertility Friend, get with the programme!!). Yay! Love seeing a luteal phase chart in my signature. 3dpo and obviously not much going on. Been having super vivid dreams, in one of them I was pregnant, but I don't think this is a sign of anything. Way too early for pregnancy symptoms. Will be testing on the 17th, which is a week on Tuesday, when I'll be 12dpo. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- I also got my crosshairs today. So I am 3dpo too. I'm not testing until I don't get the temp drop of death. So on 14 DPO if my temp doesn't tank then I will test...


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel congratulations on CHs! Will kept FX on your dream, and no doubt the Clomid will do the trick!

Tex I still think your timing is amazing. Congrats on the CHs as well, will be praying this for you this TWW.

Happy Mothers Day ladies!


----------



## blablamana

Happy Mothers Day! 
I just became an aunt today! So now my cousin became a mom on Mothers Day! How cool is that! :D It's a girl and they named her Alena (among other names but she wouldn't tell. Have to wait for the card i guess :haha: )

My parents were here today and they gifted us 200 euros for my birthday (May 15th) to buy a car seat with! So lucky :D

Squirrel: Yay for crosshairs!


----------



## kittykat7210

Mother's Day was on the 6th of March... Am I missing something??


----------



## squirrel.

Kitty: Different dates in different countries. In the US and Holland for instance, it's today. My brother and his family still live in Holland and they're celebrating it today.


----------



## blablamana

Yeah in the Netherlands it's always the second Sunday of May. :)


----------



## campn

Happy Mother's Day to all of you!! Moms and moms to be, and preggos to be. You are all so wonderful and heck, you deserve a month to be celebrated! 

Yay for CHs squirrel! Nothing like those red lines baby :)


----------



## kittykat7210

You learn something new everyday! I just never thought about it! Well happy Mother's Day to those who are celebrating it today XD


----------



## Smille24

Yay for CHs ladies!!!!


----------



## beemeck

Hi lovelies !!!

I won't be able to keep up properly but for now I'm jet lagged and can't sleep. I made the mistake of napping today because I really thought I was exhausted enough to sleep through the night. Ugh - oops. 

Travel was lovely and easy. Weather sucks for now but was expecting that. Trying to keep up with my symptoms on ff at least. My god I was so nauseated this morning it was terrible. I was by the toilet ! I told dh I wish it was later in the tww because now it can't mean anything except lack of sleep and chugging wine on the flight in attempt to sleep better. Neither worked and I think I was just hungover lol! 

Sending love to everyone ! Happy Mother's Day <3


----------



## campn

Bee we missed you! Thread has been quiet. Glad you guys made it safely but so sorry you're sick! When you guys go out and about I bet you'll feel much better. Also, photos optional ;) 

Love you!! <3 <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks for the mothers day wishes! it was lovely. went fishing in the am which is exactly what i wanted to do!!! i haven't done it properly in years. We have a local place that lets you catch and release which is even better. I got two bass and one blue gill. i love fishing! 

rest of the day was spent with family


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Nice to know you arrived safely. I hope that nausea and your jetlag go away soon so you can fully enjoy your trip!


How is everyone? Hope the bumps are behaving themselves and that charts are doing as they should for everyone else :D

Not much to report here. 4dpo. Excited to be in my luteal phase, but I want to fast forward ten days!!


----------



## TexasRider

My chart is not behaving lol it's above cover still but just barely.... I'm just telling myself that maybe next cycle will be better since all the B6 will be out of my system


----------



## gina236

Still waiting to O here. Think the stress from getting ready for vacation has delayed it seeing as I'm on CD 15. I always o either CD 12 or CD 14. So maybe I will end up making an italy baby ;) if we aren't too jet lagged to dtd that is. Lol. I definitely won't be testing until after I get back now since if I O'd today I would only be 11 dpo at the end of my trip and I haven't even gotten a peak on my opk yet. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: It could be a secondary oestrogen surge too causing the dip. It's peak is around 4/5dpo and then after it drops again, the effects of the progesterone in our systems kicks up a notch and your temp should jump up again. Fingers crossed it's that and not rogue vitamins messing with your mojo :)

Gina: Stress can definitely delay ovulation. An Italy baby would be so romantic :flower: You could give it an Italian name to honour its origins. I hope the rest of your preparations go smoothly. 



Lots of people going on trips. Is this is a common time in the US to go abroad? Seen lots of women Stateside heading off to Europe in the last couple of days on these forums. 

I miss the days where my husband and I would travel every time we got a holiday from School (like 6 times a year). It was magical! I obviously don't regret having kids or want to travel more than I want to be with them, but I do miss the thrill of exploring somewhere new. We go on two trips abroad on average now - once to either my dad's place in the South of France or my brother in Holland and the other to Gozo (Malta) where my parents-in-law have a villa. I feel very lucky that we have those opportunities as if we didn't, we could never afford to go anywhere. Everything is so expensive these days!

I know I am definitely in my luteal phase this evening; I feel like I'm running hot! My skin is so warm to the touch and I feel hot and bothered. I guess that's a good thing. Fingers crossed for a temp hike tomorrow!


----------



## pompeyvix

gina - I hope you enjoy Italy! We are right behind you and will be going in June. It's such a beautiful amazing country. Fingers crossed you ov over there and conceive a sticky one.

Texas - I was interested to read your experience with B6 and how it may be messing with your cycle. I hope your temp is back up to normal in the morning.

Bee - I hope the jet lag wears off soon!

squirrel - fingers crossed you have a little bean making its way down to your uterus as we speak , ready for that BFP! I have high hopes and am sending positive thoughts. 

Congrats on becoming an Aunt, Blab! :)

Sorry I've been MIA. Been feeling very down. Just 7 DPO and had the temp drop of death this morning :nope: I haven't come on yet, but I have dull cramps, so assuming I will wake up to AF. So disappointing as it will mean my luteal phase has gotten worse not better! I've been taking B6 and B Complex for the past few months and they clearly have done nothing. I also took soy this month and although it could be a coincidence, but I ovulated two days later than normal and my lp has shortened. 

So next cycle I have decided to take nothing but thyroxine, folic acid, vit c and a prenatal. I am cutting out B6 , complex and metformin. I need to know if I am ovulating without the metformin or whether I need it to ovulate. In the past few months I've gone from not ovulating at all , to ovulating every month (although it's probably a very poor quality egg seeing as it's so late) and I need to understand what is helping. I started thyroxine and metformin around the same time, so I want to know which one it is to see if I can narrow why I am not falling pregnant. I hope everything is all linked into my thyroid, that would give me the most satisfaction, but knowing my luck it isn't :/


----------



## TexasRider

Pompey- do you have PCOS? If so I read you weren't supposed to take soy. Also B6 works kinda like soy from what I read once I started having problems this cycle. I think it supresses your estrogen like soy does. So technically B6 doesn't lengthen your LP. What it does is suppressed estrogen so your body hopefully makes more and then when you O you make more progesterone. More estrogen=more progesterone. At least I think that's right? 

Anyway I would maybe cut out everything you're supplementing with but continue to metformin and thyroid meds. Since the dr have them to you. But that's just my 2 cents. I am clearly no expert lol


----------



## pompeyvix

TexasRider said:


> Pompey- do you have PCOS? If so I read you weren't supposed to take soy. Also B6 works kinda like soy from what I read once I started having problems this cycle. I think it supresses your estrogen like soy does. So technically B6 doesn't lengthen your LP. What it does is suppressed estrogen so your body hopefully makes more and then when you O you make more progesterone. More estrogen=more progesterone. At least I think that's right?
> 
> Anyway I would maybe cut out everything you're supplementing with but continue to metformin and thyroid meds. Since the dr have them to you. But that's just my 2 cents. I am clearly no expert lol

Thanks for the B6 and soy info. I wasn't aware of that.

I honestly don't know if I have PCOS or not. I know that sounds weird. a year ago I had irregular periods and my GP ran blood tests to see if I had PCOS. One blood test came back slightly elevated. My thyroid was also borderline. She prescribed a small dose of thyroxine and metformin. I started thyroxine in July 2015, but not the metformin. Within a couple of months my cycles returned to normal. In October last year, I had an ultrasound and I was told my ovaries are normal and healthy. However, in December I decided to start taking metformin. 

When I had my final fertility appointment back in early April , I was told I no longer have PCOS and when I did have it , it was borderline at best.

I don't know really and feel confused. My current GP questioned why I was on metformin and seemed reluctant to keep me on it. So I wanted to try a cycle without it to see if it makes any difference. I will definitely keep on thyroxine because my thyroid doesn't function properly without it. I am convinced (or at least want to be!) the positive changes to my cycle are because of the thyroxine as opposed metformin. A year ago I was having 90+ day cycles with no ovulation, so in some ways I have come far. But I still feel so far away from actually getting pregnant.


----------



## squirrel.

Pompey: I'm really sorry to hear that you're having difficulties with your luteal phase. I'm not entirely sure about supplements, beyond the fact that I've heard soy and B6 can help, but clearly with you, they didn't. So you're no longer seeing fertility specialist? If you can get back to see one, maybe see if they can prescribe progesterone? That helps considerably with short luteal phases I've heard. I hope you find something that works soon. :hugs:



So I'm not convinced I've ovulated :( I think my temp may be hovering where it is because of the progesterone and not because I actually ovulated. I don't know if that's even possible, as I had a 22mm follicle when I triggered... So I don't get why it wouldn't rupture... But I just have a weird feeling about this cycle. Why isn't my temp climbing?? Maybe I am having one hell of a secondary oestrogen surge that is keeping my temp down. Looking back at my cycles, there has only been one other cycle where my temp has stayed low (and also dropped a bit on 5dpo) and then risen again to its normal post-o level. So frustrated! If my temp goes up tomorrow, I am going to stop temping this cycle. It gives me such a headache.


----------



## beemeck

Aw squirrel just snuck on here and wanted to tell you that I think it's not possible for you to have NOT ovulated. I switched docs at my clinic and this one wanted to run a progesterone test a week after iui. I said I was leaving the country and couldn't and the nurse said that's fine since I took the trigger I 99.9% ovulated with that. She then said actually, with the trigger, you 100% will ovulate. So I think it's very safe to say that you did. I'm sorry that temps are being odd for you but maybe different is good! I've kinda hated not temping these past few days, mainly because it's typically the first way I rule myself out and now I can lead myself on with false hope thinking that maybe my temps are through the roof right now lol. But the good thing is that I do keep forgetting whAt dpo I am and I'm not obsessing. So do what you think will keep you from obsessing the most <3 thinking of you and all of the ladies !


----------



## Cookieb

Hi everyone, sorry I've been away. No internet at home for past two days and work was CRAY-ZEE yesterday. 

Squirrel, char is definitely not behaving. Temps have been everywhere this cycle (day 13). Chalking it up to bad sleep and this hot new comforter on my bed. I temp at 4am (early riser) but have woken up at 2 several times over the past three weeks and temped then since I wouldn't be getting three more hours. Also slept in (till 6 lol) one day this weekend. This morning I woke up at two with a sharp pain on the right side of my lower abs. Had to be ovary. Still feel a pain in that area now (5:30am), more dull though. Good thing we've been BD'ing every day. Just text the hubby and told him he should try and be home between me getting back from the gym and going to work (he works overnight...fx)

So interesting about B6 Texas. I started using it last month. It arrived mid AF so started it then. I have a shorter cycle, 25-26 days, and my LP was 11 days. Last month my cycle was 27 days and LP was 12 days, so that part was a win for me. We shall see how this month plays out!

Hope work is a little calmer today so I can jump on here for a bit later...


----------



## beemeck

Oh and squirrel - where in south of France is your dad? We will be heading to nice and Cannes (the film festival is going on) next week!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Squirrel i don't know anyone that starts going away til june, and everyone is all over the place june-august but not as much in spring. (not that we've really had a spring over here this year.)


----------



## gina236

I go away during may just because it's my anniversary. Last year we went on our delayed homeymoon. This year we just decided to take a trip. 

Pompey, sorry about the temp drop :( hopefully it comes back up and was just a crazy implantation dip? It's a long shot but maybe..

Squirrel I can't imagine you wouldn't ovulate after a trigger. Hopefully you just have a slow rising temp. FX it shoots up soon

Bee get offline and go enjoy your trip!! Lol


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'm sorry your temps are not cooperating. I definitely think you O'd. I know progesterone makes temps climb, but you had the rise b4 you took the progesterone. 

Bee- I'm glad you arrived safely and put temping aside. I hope you're having a great time.

Pompey- I would stop the supplements too. I had trouble with late ovulation, but could never bring myself to take anything bc it'd probably mess things up. If your lp is only 7 days, I agree it's probably a progesterone imbalance. Definitely talk to your dr.


----------



## Thorpedo11

squirrel. said:


> Pompey: I'm really sorry to hear that you're having difficulties with your luteal phase. I'm not entirely sure about supplements, beyond the fact that I've heard soy and B6 can help, but clearly with you, they didn't. So you're no longer seeing fertility specialist? If you can get back to see one, maybe see if they can prescribe progesterone? That helps considerably with short luteal phases I've heard. I hope you find something that works soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not convinced I've ovulated :( I think my temp may be hovering where it is because of the progesterone and not because I actually ovulated. I don't know if that's even possible, as I had a 22mm follicle when I triggered... So I don't get why it wouldn't rupture... But I just have a weird feeling about this cycle. Why isn't my temp climbing?? Maybe I am having one hell of a secondary oestrogen surge that is keeping my temp down. Looking back at my cycles, there has only been one other cycle where my temp has stayed low (and also dropped a bit on 5dpo) and then risen again to its normal post-o level. So frustrated! If my temp goes up tomorrow, I am going to stop temping this cycle. It gives me such a headache.

 Squirrel- your temps look just like mine did when I caught this last month. FXed for you.


----------



## pompeyvix

Hmmm, what is going on with my temps/chart?? Monday and Tuesday had two very low temps, with AF like mild cramps Monday. Was sure AF was going to show yesterday, it didn't. Woke up today, took my temp and it was 36.51! Not quite believing it, I took it another 5 times and it was around the same temp. 

I've been TTC too long now to believe that this could be it .... But on the other hand, what is going on? I had a terrible nights sleeps last night as my daughter woke up and I ended up squished in her single bed with her all night. It took me ages to fall back asleep and when I woke up, I was hot (still am). Could that play havoc with my temps?

Officially I am due on today as my last 2 cycles I had an 8 day luteal phase and today I am 9 DPO. If no AF by tomorrow, I will start to wonder if this is it. 

I've heard of implantation dips, but surely not as dramatic as mon & tues and surely not for 2 days.

Any thoughts? I don't want false hope as I'll only end up disappointed.


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Don't worry hun, I'm sure you ovulated like Bee said! 
Bee: Hope you are having a good time sweetie! 
Pompey: Could definitely be messing with your temps. The two dips likewise don't really have to mean anything. Could be implantation, could just be two random temps! 
Have you tested? 

Afm: Had a check-up yesterday, heart still beating away nicely and fundus is up a notch again :) We are finally done moving and I love the new apartment! My birthday is Sunday and we are driving over to Belgium to meet my new niece! I haven't mentioned my birthday to anyone in real life so I think most won't think of it, which is fine. Honestly wouldn't want to go meet my niece and them having to congratulate me with my birthday! Baby is much more special <3

Also, ONION :happydance:


----------



## gina236

Pompey, it could be implantation. On the other hand I have heard doctors say the implantation dip is a myth. I've seen it so many times but evidentally it's not a real thing according to docs but who knows. Bad sleep could effect your temp but I've never really experienced it. For me no matter if I wake up 20 times a night or never my temp is always reliable unless my thermometer malfunctions. Hope you get out of limbo soon! It's the worst place to be.

Finally temp jump! Perfect timing as I can't temp tomorrow morning cuz I'll be on a plane :haha: tww hear I come :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yay Gina! Welcome to the TWW! And have fun on your trip!!

Pompey- no idea what's going on but fingers crossed AF stays away and you get a BFP!

Afm- look at my temp! Had a great nights sleep and even though I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose this morning I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose yesterday too and my temp wasn't this high.... What the heck?!?


----------



## Smille24

Pompey- it could be implantation. I know you've been ttc for awhile and it's hard to believe any cycle could be successful. I was in disbelief after my bfp bc we had been trying for almost 2.5yrs and felt like it'd never happen. Fxd for you!

Gina- yay for being in the tww. Enjoy your vacation!

Bla- happy early birthday! I'm glad you're all moved in. It must be a huge relief. Congrats on graduating to an onion!!


----------



## blablamana

You too congrats on baby already being as big as an awesome mango! :hugs: 

Campn: Didn't you have your anatomy scan today? Hope all goes well, thinking of you and your little GIRL!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: Thanks :hugs: I am so sure you're right, I just can't help but overanalyse everything. I hope you're having the most amazing time and it's great that without temping and with your adventures you'll forget dpos and just enjoy yourself! Can't wait to see some photos. And my dad is two hours west of Toulouse near a small town called Condom :haha: I guess I have a little bit of primary aged little boy in me as I find that hilarious! I'm just dreading the day my dad's grandkids start making jokes about it at school and is being called in to talk about it :) Cannes and Nice are lovely, but if you have time to visit Saint-Tropez or Monacco, they are amazingly beautiful places! 

Cookie: sorry to hear your chart is misbehaving! It sounds like your covered for whenever you do ovulate with bding every day! I hope your chart stabilises soon.

Gina: it's good your temp jumped up, now you can relax on your trip! Welcome to the TWW! I hope you have the most amazing time!!!

Smille and Thorpedo: thanks :hugs: Thorpedo, that's really promising for me :) congrats on your BFP! I hope you have a happy healthy nine months!

Pompey: I'm really not sure, I can see why you're confused. Yes, sleepless nights can make you have a temp rise, but that is a big temp rise and the fact that AF should have turned up today... It's sounding really promising! Maybe wait a few days and hen test if your temp is still up? In terms of implantation dips, I think that there is little science to back them up and only a slight increase in chance in having them on a pregnancy chart vs a non pregnancy chart (FF carried out a study). I really hope this is it for you. Any change from the norm is positive I think!

Blabla: yay for the good checkup and happy birthday for Sunday. It sounds like you have lovely plans. I'm glad your move is over and done with, so stressful when everything is in the wrong place and you can't get to things you need!

Texas: that is quite some leap!!! Wow!!! I have such a good feeling about that rocketing temp of yours. Fingers crossed for you!!!

Campn: I really hope your scan went well and you got to confirm your little girl is indeed a beautiful baby girl!



So my temp went up a little today. I feel a bit better about it, but it's nowhere near as high as it was last cycle. Maybe it's just a slow climber and it will get better tomorrow. So so so tired today at work, I could barely stay awake in my staff meeting! Not much else going on, but it's still only 6dpo. I have been feeling super emotional today, but our kids at school are undergoing their SATS exams right now (end of primary school testing) and I am just hating the government so so so much right now for what they needlessly put these kids through. They have completely messed up our education system and have made these tests so hard that these kids, who are such high achievers, were all crying during various tests this week. The final straw came today during a maths paper when one of three brightest just broke down and said she's a failure. Words failed me and I had to seriously fight back my own tears. It's probably my sympathy for my pupils causing me to feel bad, but I am super emotional in general right now.


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- our kids did staar test this week too. It's a high stakes test that the kids have pressure on to pass and every year the admin at school wants to see our scores by grade level go up. So yeah stressful. 

I was shocked at my temp this morning as well. Totally was not expecting it to be that high. I took it again right after and it was 97.96 so I figured I was good to go with using the first one. Fingers crossed it stays this high lol


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I had a temp drop the cycle I got my bfp. My temps went up and stayed steady for a few days. As for the education systems, in the US we have the same issues. The govnt put its nose where it doesn't belong. Our schools have gone to crap bc they bc they think it's a "one size fits all". For me, I think it should be left up to the states to decide because each area is different and composed of kids who are on different education levels. 

Tomorrow is the big day and honestly I'm a wreck. My dd's school activity got cancelled due to rain (but it didn't rain) and I tried cleaning to take my mind off of it....not successful. I just want to hear that he/she is healthy.


----------



## pompeyvix

Texas - that sure is a huge temp increase! I really hope this means something positive for you at the end of the TWW. 

Gina - Have an amazing amazing time! And yay for also being in the TWW :)

Smilie - good luck tomorrow. I am sure everything will be fine, but I can understand your nerves and apprehension. 

Blab - I am glad your check up went well and you are all moved into your new apartment OK. 

Squirrel - looks like your temps are climbing slowly, which is good. I feel so sorry for the kids going through their SATs right now. Seems so unfair and there is just so much pressure. The gov have really f'd up and I worry for Anabella when she is at school :(

AFM - still no AF! If it doesn't arrive overnight , then I will be officially late. Interested to see my temp in the morning and whether it is still high.


----------



## campn

Just got home now! Wanted to do a quick update, but she is still a girl! The tech was looking between the legs and I thought I saw testicals and my heart sank, but they're just labias. She said 100% girl and I was like "Yes! Yes!" 

Baby looks healthy thankfully, almost a pound already, isn't that crazy!? They're not tiny anymore. She had her hand on her nose, then on her chin like she was thinking "hmm what do I want for lunch?" Then had her mouth open I think she was yawning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Sorry don't mean to take over the thread but I don't know how to upload multiple pictures on here with my phone. 

My MIL might have a heart attack :p

Squirrel- Your temps look good to me! I didn't even get a temp rise day after I ovulated. So anything that happens differently for you is an anomaly and I like anomalies!!

Pomp- Have you tested hun?? I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP! That numbers needs to go up!

Bla- Happy birthday hun! I really don't like drawing attention to myself with celebrations so I understand. Glad your boy is doing great!! <3

Smille- Is your scan tomorrow!??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Conundrum

Bla congratulations on your neice! Happy early birthday! Really happy that things are going so well and a healthy check up.

Pompey wishing you all the luck in the world and will keep FX that the witch stays away!

Squirrel I hope your temps keep climbing hun. I am sorry that work has been so stressful for all of you. That is so sad to hear. 

Tex that is amazing!! Everything crossed that this is the first sign of your BFP!

Smille I am sure your boy is nice and healthy and very wiggly for you tomorrow. I cannot wait to see your pictures. :hugs: 

Campn what a beautiful girl! I am so happy she is doing so well. Thank you for posting the pictures I absolutely love them. Congratulations half way to seeing Ms Juliette!

Bee I hope you are having a wonderful time. Wishing you the best!

Gina :happydance: wonderful timing. I hope your trip is absolutely amazing!


----------



## campn

Thank you so much Drummy. How are you and your little baby girl doing? I hope things are good. Any more spotting?


----------



## Conundrum

Campn we are doing well. I have been spoiled this entire week. I haven't had this much company since the holidays lol. Still spotting but the cramps have gone. How is DS? I bet he is in love!


----------



## campn

Conundrum said:


> Campn we are doing well. I have been spoiled this entire week. I haven't had this much company since the holidays lol. Still spotting but the cramps have gone. How is DS? I bet he is in love!

I'm glad! You so so deserve it hun! Glad the cramping stopped I'm sure that doesn't feel right physically or emotionally! DS is so amazed by my bump he's constantly asking to look at it and touch it. He was cuddling with me and pressing up against it and sister wasn't taking it, she kept kicking him off! Lol. 

How is Shay!? Does she know yet she'll have a sister!?


----------



## Conundrum

Campn that is precious- and you already have a momma's girl, lol. It is great to hear that he is doing so well! Shy has figured out the sibling part but she keeps arguing that it is a brother- I hope she is not on to something.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- what a cute baby! I'm glad it's still a girl. My scan is tomorrow evening. Hopefully it cooperates. My dd is super excited, she keeps rubbing my belly and asks for a kick lol. A little too early although I do feel movements from within.

Drum- I'm glad to hear you're doing better. Your dd sounds too cute.


----------



## Cookieb

I've been offline and missed a ton. So hard to keep up:shrug: not sure when I'll be back, will be in work sponsored class for the next two days and my weekends are typically jammed.

Rough Day yesterday, had a migraine stayed home from work to avoid it getting worse. Amazed that I've been taking NSAIDs my whole adult life for my migraines but after learning that they're bad for ttc, plain old Tylenol does the trick. FF changed my chart and agrees I O'd when I thought I did even though my temps were nuts. Thank goodness too cause no way I had it in me to bd yesterday. 

Hoping I can jump in here on Saturday some time to get caught up


----------



## mommyxofxone

Drum so glad you are doing well <3 my niece was like that sort of with her baby too. they all did the ultrasound together, the dr said it's a boy. she walked right up and said, no, you're wrong, that's a girl. lol

campn- wooo hoooo on the baby girl ! <3


i had a brief scare last night, tons of bh very close together, had to call the midwife as they were like every 4 minutes. but long story short everything is alright so we continue on for now.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille thank you. I cannot wait until you back from your scan! I hope you got a good night's rest!

Mommy wow! I am glad you both are doing well :hugs: FX he stays settled for another couple of weeks. Thank you for the well wishes - it is also nice to hear she is not the only one :haha:


----------



## campn

Smille- Can't wait for your news hun!! 

Mommy- Oh no that's scary! Glad baby is staying put for now! I had the same happen at 37 weeks but that was considered full term at least, but I still did panic! Contractions stopped as soon as I got in the bath tub and I'm glad, I like them to stay 40 weeks inside if possible to avoid any possible problem! 

Bee- Been wondering about you! Hope you're having the best time ever <3

Squirrel- Hopefully the temps have been better to you! I know that number will go up here very soon!


----------



## Smille24

I barely slept last night. I am so anxious for this evening. I just want to know that it's ok.


----------



## beemeck

I've been on and off keeping up with you gals when I get the chance <3 don't want to miss anything big! Just taking my daily siesta that I've really taken well to ;) which is prob also my only possible symptom right now - fatigue. Though I am attributing it to jet lag and busy days. My iwatch says I'm putting in many miles a day now! So nothing to report - hate not knowing my temps actually but have Been distracted enough not to think about it much. Don't know how to upload a pic from mobile but if I figure out how to I will <3 getting ready to leave for Barcelona - woohoo!


----------



## campn

Smille- I don't blame you hun! I was so anxious to know she is all healthy and no problems, and that she was still a girl. I'm praying for you. I'm sure everything will be perfect. What time is your scan??

Bee- Your temps are crazy right now! Wow! Hopefully the fatigue isn't only jet lag ;) I'm so happy you're on this vacation bee!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille lots of :hugs: I am sure your little man is nice and healthy, with a very strong heartbeat. If you feel up to it some juice might help you both for the appointment. Please keep us updated hun.

Bee I am like Campn, everything crossed it is not just the trip. Glad your trip is going well- and Barcelona! Love it hun, have a blast!


----------



## campn

It's a boy!???? Did I miss an update or just my horrible memory!?


----------



## Smille24

Campn- we don't know what it is yet. Drum refers to my baby as a boy bc that's what I'm hoping for. Although I'll be happy either way. Thank you for the prayers. I feel him/her moving around so I feel a little relief. My scan is at 5 and then we're going out to dinner, but I'll definitely update tonight.

Drum- thank you! I just came home from a 2 mile walk to get my mind off of things. I will definitely drink orange juice b4 we leave. Anything to get that baby going ;-).


----------



## campn

Awww Drummy! <3 

Smille- Mine was at 1:30 and I felt like that took forever! I hope you and your little man will get a clean bill of health and get plenty of cute pictures! 

Enjoy your dinner afterwards. Sounds like a sweet plan!


----------



## Smille24

Well it's official...we're team pink! Everything looked great and she is extremely active.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> Well it's official...we're team pink! Everything looked great and she is extremely active.

Congratulations Smille!! I'm so happy for you! I've been checking for your update! DD will be so happy, there is really no one like a sister and it's such an amazing relationship to have!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's official...we're team pink! Everything looked great and she is extremely active.
> 
> Congratulations Smille!! I'm so happy for you! I've been checking for your update! DD will be so happy, there is really no one like a sister and it's such an amazing relationship to have!Click to expand...

That's what I figured. My dh and I were talking right b4 we left and I said every time I turn on the tv, there's a girl named Hannah (which is the name we chose). I said it has to be a sign and I was right.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I may have been wrong but I am so glad to hear that she is healthy and active. Congratulations on team pink hun!!! Absolutely love the name BTW. So happy for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay smile! That's great news that everything looked good. Congrats on team pink!! 

Afm- my hips are hurting pretty bad. And my nips are still tender. Temp wasn't up as much today but my daughter woke up at 4:30 and I usually temp at 5:30 I didn't temp at 4:30 just leaped out of bed since she was crying. So my temp probably would have been higher with a decent amount of sleep. Either way it's still pretty high compared to my other post O temps


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Smille! SO many girls here! :D


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats smilie!!!


----------



## pompeyvix

OMFG, I've just got a BFP. I'm in total shock and I'm shaking. 21 months TTC and here it is....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Teeny Weeny

pompeyvix said:


> OMFG, I've just got a BFP. I'm in total shock and I'm shaking. 21 months TTC and here it is....

A huge congratulations. :happydance: xx

Fab news on your baby girl Smile. My daughter can't wait to have a sister. It's a special kind of bond. Xx


----------



## kittykat7210

smile congrats on the baby girl!!



Pompey WOO BFP no squinting required, congratulations Hun!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Pompey congratulations :dance: :dance: wow! After so long, that is one hell of a deserved BFP!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you!!!

And Smille, congrats on your little girl!! I always desperately wanted a sister when I was little and it's so nice your daughter will get to experience that bond.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirel, your chart is looking pretty awesome right now! X

Bee, I hope you're enjoying those travels. X


----------



## Cookieb

Smille24 said:


> Well it's official...we're team pink! Everything looked great and she is extremely active.

Yay Smille! Nothing like a sister <3 - I have two and we are all close in age (less than 4 years between us all!)





pompeyvix said:


> OMFG, I've just got a BFP. I'm in total shock and I'm shaking. 21 months TTC and here it is....

HUGE Congrats Pompey!!! :happydance:


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Pompey <3


----------



## Smille24

Pompey- Huge congrats!!!!!! It's so well deserved after such a long journey. 

Thank you ladies. I have to admit I was a little disappointed, but I believe it will work out better. I feel awful for that feeling bc we overcame so much, but it happens. Dd is so excited and hopefully they'll be close, even with such a large age gap. My dh is over the moon like he won the lottery or something lol. Literally everyone I know (5 or 6 women) who are pregnant are having girls late summer/early fall. I also wanted a sister growing up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

huge congrats pompey!

smille - i totally understand how you felt. I really wanted a girl again, but got a boy this time. Although i'm sure he's going to be amazing and lovely i've had a hard time bonding with him. especially since my body has been in so much pain with this pregnancy. I also always wanted a sister, and so wanted to give that to dd. I had a brother and he was SO lame its' not even funny. So i hope he's nothing like my brother. and the difference is dd actually wanted a brother so at least she's getting what she wants.


----------



## campn

Pomp- Congrats hun! Can't even imagine ttcing this long but you made it and that is all that matters!! <3 

Smille- I completely understand hun, if this baby was a boy I honestly would have taken it hard cause it's always been my dream to have a daughter. People who think you must be just happy for getting pregnant are heartless. It doesn't mean you won't have disappointments or bonding problems. Give it time to sink in and once you go shopping a few times I bet you'll feel better :) I was all hooked once I got a few cutsey outfits for the baby!


----------



## blablamana

Aww Smille, that is so normal and has NOTHING to do with how long and how hard the journey was. Of course you love and adore your baby girl, but it is okay that you expected or hoped for a boy a bit. Plus, because of the age gap, your DD1 will be all over that little baby sister, trust me. She'll be a mini mom in no time!
:hugs:


----------



## Smille24

My dd id definitely happy. As soon as she got on the bus this morning she shouted "I'm having a sister!" It's sinking in now.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> My dd id definitely happy. As soon as she got on the bus this morning she shouted "I'm having a sister!" It's sinking in now.

Aww that's adorable! <3


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> My dd id definitely happy. As soon as she got on the bus this morning she shouted "I'm having a sister!" It's sinking in now.

Awww that is so sweet!!! I'm glad I'm having one of each but I often think of how they won't have a sibling of the same gender so they may never be that close to each other or feel lonely. Your girls won't have that, they probably will never even fight due to their age difference.


----------



## kittykat7210

Smille24 said:


> Pompey- Huge congrats!!!!!! It's so well deserved after such a long journey.
> 
> Thank you ladies. I have to admit I was a little disappointed, but I believe it will work out better. I feel awful for that feeling bc we overcame so much, but it happens. Dd is so excited and hopefully they'll be close, even with such a large age gap. My dh is over the moon like he won the lottery or something lol. Literally everyone I know (5 or 6 women) who are pregnant are having girls late summer/early fall. I also wanted a sister growing up.

My mum and her sister are 8 years apart and are thick as thieves, even now at 50 and 58 :) I wouldn't worry about the gap!!


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: it's totally understandable to have moments of disappointment when you find out you're not having the gender you'd had a preference for. Regardless of how long you've been trying, it's okay to feel that. Anyone who tells you that you should just be grateful for being pregnant and not have any moments of sadness are ridiculous human beings. It's very normal to have a gender preference for whatever reason and very normal to feel a little or even a lot disappointed when you don't get to have that gender. That doesn't change how much you will love your child when they arrive and anyone who judges women for gender disappointment needs to get of their self-righteous pedestal and come and live in the real world with the rest of us. When I was pregnant with Oscar I wanted a girl first. I wanted at least one of each by the time we were done having kids, but that first baby, with him being unexpected as well, I desperately wanted a girl first. I had built myself up to think it was definitely a girl and so when we had the scan at 18 weeks and he first thing I saw when the wand went over my stomach was his penis and scrotum, I felt my heart sink. I didn't speak for those first few minutes while he doctor checked out whether he was okay and when he asked us if we wanted to know the gender I told him it looked like a boy, to which the doctor emphatically agreed and showed us the 'proof' as it were. I felt my heart sink and I stayed quite sad for a couple of days. It didn't take long before I grieved the daughter that I was sure I was having and then threw myself whole-heartedly into the idea of having a little boy instead. By the end of the week I was so excited about meeting him and had bought him some gorgeous little clothes that really helped me visualise having a little boy.



So 8dpo and temp came down a little again today (was hoping it would stay high like last cycle), but we slept with the window open and the room was cold his morning, so maybe it was just that. Random twinges in my uterus, but not much else. I know I'm a late implanter so I wouldn't expect a BFP till the evening of 10dpo at the earliest with 11dpo the most likely. That means inplantation wouldn't even happen till tomorrow if I were pregnant, so I shouldn't even be looking for symptoms right now. I genuinely don't feel too optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm like you squirell- im not feeling too positive about this cycle either... The nipple pain is still there though so I guess that's a decent sign. My left hip was super achey last night too. I imagine AF will come next week just like normal though...

I want one of each gender but ifi have another girl it will be fine too. I just want another baby to love and hold. I really hope it happens for us eventually. I mean geez the odds are in our favor to get pregnant since apparently very few couples are just totally unable to conceive. 

Pompey! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- That's exactly how I felt, I had to *grieve* losing my daughter in a way. I've a long thread about it on here and I had so much support from ladies on BnB and that helped so much. Had I kept it all inside and was too ashamed to admit it would have only gotten worse. 

Your temps aren't too high BUT they're high and they're stable! I'm sure sleeping with the window open also messes up with them, I really expect a few BFPS here in the next week or so! I would start preparing a nursery ;)


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- your post made me tear up. Thank you (all of you) for your kind words. I wanted at least 1 of each gender due to the fact that we may never conceive again. Idk if I'm willing to go through what we went through again, especially after being told ivf was our only option if iui failed and that's out of the question. Seeing my dd and dh being happy makes me happy. Once we start shopping it will change my perspective. This is the 2nd time we were convinced it was a boy and we got a girl. My dh said next time we'll say it's a girl and possibly get a boy lol. I am very excited for you to test. Yes, the colder temp can impact your chart. Assuming that, your temp would probably be close to yesterday's. I really have a lot of hope for this cycle. I keep praying for you ladies and I'm completely sincere about that. 

Bee- we miss you. I hope you're having a great time!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :hugs: I know it will get easier but I am so sorry you did not get the gender you wanted. It is nice that everyone else got what they wanted but your feelings matter too. My thoughts are with you hun. I do hope you get as many children as you and your family want, and a very handsome little man in the future.

Pompey congratulations hun!!!! I am so happy for you!! Have a H&H 9 months.

Squirrel Don't count yourself out yet! Even from the little I know your chart is still looking amazing. I am so excited for you and for this cycle and have so much hope for you. I cannot wait to see that bfp!


----------



## Conundrum

TeX for some reason this thing cut my post, but I am thinking of you too. Your temps are amazing, your timing was perfect and your symptoms are so promising! I know this TTC journey can be your worst enemy but your BFP is coming hun, I know it.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Smille :hugs: I know it will get easier but I am so sorry you did not get the gender you wanted. It is nice that everyone else got what they wanted but your feelings matter too. My thoughts are with you hun. I do hope you get as many children as you and your family want, and a very handsome little man in the future.

I'm ok with having another girl, I promise. Yesterday I was a little disappointed, stunned really but today I'm ok. I definitely think it was for the best so my dd has a best bud.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm glad it's sinking in already! There's always an initial shock whether it was boy or girl! I'm still wrapping my head around "it's a girl!".

Squirrel- Beautiful avatar picture hun! You are just gawjus!! *heart eyes for dayzzz*

Bee- Thinking of you!!!


----------



## pompeyvix

I do understand gender disappointment Smilie, but I am glad you feel better about it now :hugs: I would like another girl if this bean is sticky as I would love my Daughter to have a sister to grow up with. But if it is a boy, I know he will be loved and adored, just like I do Anabella. It may just take a while to get my head around that.

You're symptoms and timing sound really promising Texas. I hope that means a nice BFP :)

Squirrel, - try not too be too down this cycle. There is nothing suggesting it isn't a successful one, so try and keep positive. Your temps may not be really high, but that doesn't mean you won't get a BFP.

Thanks everyone for your support, it is really appreciated :)

I am ever so cautious, as I am only 11 DPO today, so proper proper early days. I ovulated late (CD23) , so although I am technically 5 weeks pregnant on Sunday, I know conception occurred much later than what is deemed normal. 

I am absolutely convinced it is all down to the thyroid medication I am on. When I went for my thyroid check up back in April, it was considered within normal ranges, but the TSH level was 4 and should be between 1 & 2 for TTC. The GP RELUCTANTLY increased my dose from 50mg to 75mg. Within 2 days my temps evened out - they were all over the place before which is a sign that the thyroid isn't functioning at it's optimal level - and then a BFP. There are links to a short luteal phase with thyroid issues, so again, I am sure it's not a coincidence that as soon as my dose is upped, it impacts on everything else. This could have been sorted a long time ago, but hey ho, it is what it is!

I honestly didn't think the test today would be positive. I have NO symptoms or signs of pregnancy at all. With Anabella I had very sore boobs early on and I kinda just knew I was pregnant. With this one, it came out of the blue (apart from signs on my TTC chart). On Monday I had a huge temperature drop and AF type cramps, so I assumed my period was imminent. I am now convinced that this was implantation cramps, which makes sense given the timing of the temp drop. Today I feel tired, but I think that's more from having a very busy day at work yesterday (I worked from 8.45am-7.15pm, with an hours drive there and back) and then being awake since 6.30am this morning all excited because my test was positive!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all can I join? I took a hiatus from TTC but am back at it and this will be my 6th Cycle of TTC actively but haven't been posting on the boards. I am TTC with my fiance and I'm on CD 14 and have used Soy Isoflavones this cycle. Also my SO has been taking MACA and we've pretty much covered ourselves for BDing, will begin 3 days of BDing for my Fertile window starting tomorrow. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome Sweetmama. I've seen you around the boards. I think I remember you from a few years back mainly. Good luck in your TTC journey. Xx


----------



## beemeck

Omg so much to catch up on !!!!!! 

Pompey !!!!! Amazing love !!! A million congrats to you ! <3 gives me some hope for all of us :) 

Smille - congrats too!! Wow I can't believe I was right for you, drum and blab - I'm on a roll! My sister and I are 6 years apart . We weren't close growing up but I think that's because i also have two brothers in there that are closer in age to me (one is 11 months older ! Lol). But now - omg. I would be lost without my sister. Your dd will be in love - well actually, she sounds like she is already :) 

Im feeling totally out. Feel silly for even packing pregnancy tests. I don't plan on using them. AF should show just a bit before we hop on our plane back to the states, which will not be fun. The flight will fall on my super heavy day - ugh. Just feel AF lurking now that I'm 10dpo. I told dh last night that I don't plan on getting pregnant without ivf. There is just a missing piece to this puzzle that hasn't been discovered - and until it does, it's a mystery. 

Thinking of you all and really enjoying this amazing trip! Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Sweetmama, I recognise you from the boards too. I'm glad you found us. This is a wonderful supportive thread.

Bee: I'm so sorry you're feeling out. Is there any particular reason or just a gut feeling? Remember lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything though. I had no symptoms before my BFP with Oscar and not really any before Isla as well. In fact, with both mine my first trimesters were virtually symptom free, so you don't need anything extraordinary to happen in terms of symptoms before getting a BFP. What's your next step after this cycle if it hasn't worked? Will you do one more IUI? I hope you're able to push this TTC business to the back of your mind and that you're having the best time!! Barcelona is one of my favourite cities in the world. We used to go there every summer when I was a teenager and even back then I could see how beautiful it was.


AFM: Temp shot up again. Not sure if that means anything. It could be the progesterone finally kicking in, it could be the fact that I have a sore throat, so maybe I'm coming down with something, or it could be down to the fact that I slept really well - I was in a very deep sleep when my daughter working me up by shouting for her panda that she'd dropped out her cot (it was at the right time though) and then I took my temp. Don't get me wrong, I love my chart :haha: I'm just expecting it to come down again tomorrow. I don't think it's ever been that high before. My chart has never looked like this before. It's very unusual when compared to my normal pattern. I like that, but don't expect it to last!


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's why i like this board, and stay on it, because of the gender disappointment thing, in my other group a lot of women were not as supportive when i had a hard time accepting mine is a boy.


----------



## Smille24

Welcome sweetmama!

Bee- don't count yourself out yet, your only 10dpo. It's so nice to hear from you. You are very good at predicting genders.

Squirrel- your chart looks amazing. I really think this was a successful cycle for you. Eek I'm super excited for you to test.

I am doing a lot better and very excited to meet our baby girl. I think I just needed a few days to process it all. I appreciate your support. You ladies are amazing. I am sorry I flooded the thread momentarily with my feelings, I feel pretty selfish/rude.


----------



## Conundrum

Sweetmama you'll love it here. Welcome and GL this cycle. FX for a strong O

Squirrel I am symptom stalking you all, so the temp made my day hun! I am so excited for you all to test.

Bee I am so glad you're enjoying your trip! Everything crossed that your body surprises you, but in the mean time have a drink for me!

Smille nonsense! You have been there for each of us, and we all just wanted to return the favor hun. I am glad you are excited, have you purchased the first dress? I am actually finding it a chore since everything in stores right now is way too thin or short for fall lol


----------



## blablamana

Bee: I'm so sorry you feel that way. I'm hoping that this cycle will have a lovely surprise for you. Enjoy your trip hun!
Smille: as Drum said, you are always there for us and you are in no way 'flooding' this thread. I never doubted that you would get more excited about it, have fun shopping for your little girl(s)! <3
Squirrel: Yay temp rise! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Afm: Pregnancy rhinitis has been plaguing me since the beginning but that in combination with hay fever (and I'm out of allergy meds, great!) has me sneezing non stop! So tiring. I forgot to call in for new meds so I have to wait till Tuesday for new allergy meds :cry:


----------



## Conundrum

Bla :hugs: I am sorry. Is there anything over the counter that you can take?


----------



## TexasRider

Morning yall...

Squirell- your chart looks great. Mine looks like it whacks out every month post O. Pre O I have nice stable temps... After not so much. I hope you get your BFP and join Pompey this month.

Bee- I hope you're having a good trip... Sorry you're feeling like you're lout. It is still early though so try to stay positive and enjoy the rest of your trip.

Welcome sweet mama! I hope your stay here is a short one and you get preggo fast!

Afm- temp is up from yesterday so that's good I guess. My nipples are still super sore. They have never been sore for this long... I'm still congested and sore throat going on 4 days now... Ugh I just want to feel better and no amount of medicine is making that happen. I literally feel like doing nothing other than sit on the couch and watch tv. I have so much stuff to be packing up so we can start our remodel it's insane. Plus just normal chores like laundry etc.


----------



## peskipiksee

Okay, ladies. It's finally the time were I get to say:

I THINK I GOT MY BFP TODAY!

I'm 10dpo. Pic is below!
 



Attached Files:







20160514_090153.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## squirrel.

Peski, no doubts about it, that is definitely a BFP!!! Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: Don't be crazy! You are not selfish or rude. So what if we talked about your feelings? Are you not allowed to talk about feelings too? We all do :hugs: and we're all here for you. I'm glad you're feeling better.

Bla: Sorry you're suffering. I hope it isn't long before you get your meds again.

Texas: Your chart is looking great and your symptoms sound amazing! I really think this is your BFP month.


I am pretty excited by my chart to be honest, though I'm pretty worried it'll drop down again tomorrow. So I think I'm going to test tomorrow on 10dpo. That'll be 12 days past trigger and last cycle the trigger was gone on an FRER by 12 days past the trigger. I did an FRER today to test whether the trigger was still in my system and got a super faint line just like last cycle on 11 days past trigger, so by tomorrow that line will most likely be gone, but perhaps, if I am finally one of the lucky ones myself, it'll be darker. 10dpo could also be early for a BFP for me, so I won't feel too pressured if it's negative. I also found a buy one get one free deal in town today on FRERs, so I stocked up :haha:

My husband said the most beautiful thing to me today. So all this time, the whole trying for a third child thing, has been something he agreed to, but didn't want. He knew it was way too important for me to let go and as I do the lion's share of the kid's stuff, he felt that he could put his own feelings aside for mine, which was amazing. However, I always felt this guilt that by me wanting this third child, I would be making him feel anxious and miserable. He suffers with depression and for a while there it was making me seriously consider not having this last baby that I desperately want. In the last month though, my husband has hit a major breakthrough in why he feels the way he does (to do with his childhood) and he has been a changed man. He's happier than he's been in years and years. He was always a good dad, but I know that he put up barriers between his feelings and while he loved his children, he didn't let himself enjoy being a dad (big childhood reasons!). Since really delving into his issues with his therapist, he's now broken down those barriers and is a changed man. Well this morning, over breakfast, I told him that over the next few days I'd find out whether I'm pregnant or not. He told me that for the first time, he really hopes I'm pregnant. He said he really wanted another child. I broke down and cried. This is the first time it hasn't been just me hoping for that positive; now we're in it together and I can stop feeling guilty and selfish for putting my own needs in front of his - it would tear me up sometimes. Wow, I'm crying just writing this now.


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - thank you and I'm keeping my FX that we'll get a pic showing a test with a BFP!!! And that's absolutely wonderful news about your husband. It makes a day brighter!


BABY DUST TO ALL!!! I'M SHARING MINE!!!


----------



## campn

Bee- You aren't temping and you aren't testing, all you're relying on now is just cramping right? Cramping is an early pregnancy symptom. With DS I kept cramping AF like cramps I was sure I was getting my period. I went and even put a pad on cause I was this sure I was out. You're not out until you're legit out. You're getting a BFP! 

Smille- Aww we all need this thread to talk about ourselves too hun. To give support and receive support and some days we need a lot of it! I'm glad you're happy now! 

Peski- Woohoo!! Congratulations!! That's a nice pink line too!

Squirrel- I was gonna comment on your chart! It's amazing! It makes me believe there's a baby in there that triggered more progesterone since your temps weren't that crazy high in the first part of your tww! I'm glad your DH is finally on board, it can feel so hard when they're not on board esp with something as big as this, glad he was able to knock his walls down and truly be happy and be info it! I'm happy for him and for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

Woo peski!!! Defo BFP!!!


----------



## beemeck

Thanks girls. In bed early tonight since we leave for France early tomorrow (squirrel - I thought about Saint tropez but since we were pressed for time we are going to do nice and Cannes only. I thought it might be fun to do Cannes during the film festival since it landed then). Dh is passed out due to us drinking about a million sangrias on the beach today lol so that should answer your question drum. I've had a drink for everyone who's every checked into This thread lol! We joked that the last baby would have a taste for wine after all of the vino in Italy and now it this time did work, this one would have a taste for sangria and vermouth hehe. 

Anyway, not going by cramping at all. Not having any cramps. I had some on 8dpo which I know sounds promising but now I'm just having all of the subtle signs that I know very well by now means that AF is brewing. Camp- my first time around I wore pads too even after my bfp bc I soooo felt that it was coming. But now it's just my typical cravings, moodiness, feeling cold and fatigue. But yeah, we will all know in just a few more days. 

Huge congrats pes!!!! This thread is on fire and there are many of us on your tails :) so exciting !!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes, I too recognize some of you

Peski - That is definitely a BFP!!! Congrats!

Squirrel - Isn't it nice when the hubbies finally get on board and aren't just doing it because they know it's what we really want and not necessarily what they want?!! 

AFM: My ovaries hurt today, literally and not just when I was holding the cute newborns, I think I'm gearing up to O soon, my OPK was darker this morning than yesterday's and this afternoon it was darker still.


----------



## Cookieb

peskipiksee said:


> Okay, ladies. It's finally the time were I get to say:
> 
> I THINK I GOT MY BFP TODAY!
> 
> I'm 10dpo. Pic is below!

Definitely! Congrats!!


----------



## Cookieb

Squirrel, that is so awesome - it's got me tearing up! It's everything to have the support of your SO, especially on something so important to you


----------



## Smille24

Peski- that's definitely a bfp! Congrats!

Drum- we also have the same issue. We went to look for baby clothes after finding out but they're all summertime, so we'll wait. Dd's baby clothes are for the summer so unfortunately we can't use those right away.

Squirrel- if the frer is darker tomorrow, then it's real. I have everything crossed for you. I am so glad your dh had a breakthrough and is totally on board now. What a relief that you two are on the same page. I am incredibly happy for the both of you. 

Bee- I miss sangrias! Dh makes them and they smell so amazing. The beach sounds amazing right about now. Here at home it's 44° and raining!


----------



## Conundrum

TeX I also think this may be your month! Everything crossed for you!

Pes huge congratulations hun. Have a H&H 9 months!

Squirrel I am so happy for you! That is absolutely amazing to hear. I really hope this is it for you hun, you truly deserve it. Everything crossed for you

Bee :happydance: love it, and am jealous! I could go for one myself... Or five lol. I really hope you are wrong hun, I hope this BFP comes for you, with some amazing lines. Yoga pose in place!

Sweet FX for some good timing and amazing swimmers. Hope to see you and the other girls get your BFPs!

Smille same problem here with our DDs, though I about caved and went online lol. Just a few more days and your half way!! Congratulations


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. It does just feel so so good to know we are on the same page at long last. When we were first together and even when we got married, he said he wanted three, but then as we had kids, and he realised he wasn't the father he wanted to be (and also when he realised how much time and effort [basically all :haha:] kids take up), he said he was reluctant for the third. Through my passion for desperately wanting a third, I persuaded him, but it always felt so forced. This is such an amazing amazing weight off my shoulders.

Bee: It sounds like you're having a marvellous time! Sangrias on the beach sounds divine. Cannes and Nice are great and with the film festival, how exciting! Remember, AF and BFP signs can be the exact same, so it doesn't mean you're definitely out. I still have my fingers super crossed for you. Have an amazing time in France!

Sweetmama: Aching ovaries are a great sign ovulation is on its way. Get to the BDing!!



So I think I might be on the way to a real BFP *touch wood*. I'm very cautious and willing away today so it can be tomorrow so I can see... it's just that yesterday I took two FRERs. One with SMU that showed a faint line and one five hours later (holding all that time) that didn't show anything. So I assumed trigger was out of my system. Well, this morning I tested with FMU and got another faint line on an FRER and on a CB plus. I can't get pictures to work as my DSLR is downstairs and I just have my phone. I'd run and get it, but this morning is supposed to be my lie-in morning and my husband will frown if I show up looking for a camera :haha: the phone doesn't really capture it, but it is the same darkness as yesterday with SMU. So what's going on? I'm wary to believe it's a real BFP, as there's a chance I suppose it could still be trigger, even though after a 5 hour hold there was nothing on the FRER yesterday afternoon. I'm 10dpo, so prime BFP territory and temp is still high... I may test again with SMU and if it's still there... then I may start to get excited. I'm really nervous ladies. I almost can't believe that I could finally get pregnant after all this and then actually manage to get past the first few days without having another chemical. I had the most vivid dreams this morning just before waking, intensely vivid. The last bit of this long string of dreams was having a BFP on a CB plus and on an FRER and struggling to take a picture of them to show you guys. I'm serious, that is what I dreamt :haha: wow! The weird thing was that in the dream, the lines were really dark, but I still couldn't get a picture. 

Edit: So I've done the best I can with my phone and tweaking and this is what I've got. The pictures aren't the best as the lines are very faint.
https://s32.postimg.org/najjw5bp1/IMG_4995.jpg
https://s32.postimg.org/x2d1ab7ud/IMG_4993.jpg

Just worth noting that I'm 12 days past trigger. Last cycle I had faint lines on 11 days past trigger, just like I did yesterday and then I had nothing on 12 days past trigger, the tests were completely blank... oh I am getting excited and I should really check myself. I'm just listening to my husband playing with the kids downstairs and it's making me swell with happiness that he even wants this last baby. Maybe we just needed everything to be in alignment and for him to come to terms with actually wanting this baby... Wow, I am so so scared right now. I so desperately want this to be it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, I am so freaking excited for you. I see those lines. Perhaps the universe has given you this BFP as your darling husband has accepted this is what he would love too. I sure hope so. 
I think this thread is on a roll and I truly hope from the bottom of my heart this is your sticky bean. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FF must have said your chart is triphasic too surely?! Xx


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Peski! 

SQUIRREL: Oooooo i'm so hopeful for you! Must be fate now that your husband has turned around and you are all aligned! <3

Teeny: how are you doing? So close now, you must be getting excited!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Bla. I'm at the boring bit now! Still a while to go and time has slowed right down. I have loads to do to keep me busy the next few weeks but I do find myself wishing away the time sometimes until she is here. I promised myself I wouldn't as this is my very last pregnancy but I am. 
I'll be moaning how I miss being pregnant soon! Lol xx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies.

Teeny: My chart is triphasic I think, but I'm just amazed by how it looks. It's never done this before, ever! I usually get a first small rise that plateaus for a while and then a second rise that stays pretty stable. This is just so new for me.

Okay, so I only held for about 1.5 hours because I was too excited and I just used another FRER and the line is still there. I am getting way ahead of myself now... surely the trigger wouldn't be able to produce an identical line two days in a row and with only a 1.5 hour hold?! Oh wow, I am so excited. I am going to have to go out and get some more FRERs!!! I am too excited!!! But I'm also feeling so incredibly cautious. I still don't believe this is it, not really.

https://s32.postimg.org/x03ojhxbp/IMG_6546.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I can see that without zooming in on my phone honey. I am praying this is it. Xx


----------



## pompeyvix

That's a definite BFP Squirrel!! Congratulations!!!! It's worked out so well with your husband coming round to the idea of a third child. I reckon it's absolutely meant to me xxx 

Pesk - congrats to you too! Your line was obvious, fantastic news! 

What a lucky thread this month. I so hope Bee can join us!!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- the line would have faded from the trigger. It should be gone after 9-11 days. I really believe this is a real bfp hun! I havr everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats squirrel!!!! I don't think triphasic really means anything, i had a few like that and never meant anything at all. it's the chart that looks really different than your norm that seems to be the winner ! huge congrats!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Teey - I always hated that part of pregnancy. But in no time she will be here.

Squirrel - I'm the worst at seeing lines and I see all 3.

AFM: Tried to BD last night but my SO didn't finish because he got way too hot and just couldn't keep his erection up (sorry for the TMI) So we will try again today.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I'm still it sure this is a sticky BFP. I do think it's a BFP now though as my test had gone blank yesterday afternoon and I've just now got another faint line on an FRER after a 2.5 hour hold. It's really hard to tell whether it's darker than the others as you can't compare them when they're this faint as they dry so lightly. It's definitely pink and you can see it clearly, albeit faintly... I don't know if it's darker though. Would you expect it to get darker after 5 hours? I really don't know. If I were giving someone advice I'd say no, don't be silly, it's only 5 hours, but the thing is that when I was pregnant with Isla I got a positive cheapie in the evening and over the course of the evening the noticeably got darker. By the following morning I had a positive digital whereas that morning of 10dpo I'd had a negative FRER. So my levels rose beautifully to at least 25 the next morning. Surely my levels aren't rising properly if the test doesn't really change over 5 hours... Sorry ladies. I know this sounds crazy, but after so long and two disappointments, I am so desperate for this to work :( I'm so scared. It feels like I've been here so many times (although it's only actually twice). I'm going to stop testing till tomorrow morning, but I really am dreading tomorrow's test. Twice now I've taken that test in the morning to either not see a change in the line or see it fade a bit. I really am scared.

Here is a picture I took on my phone without tweaking. I think it's visible.
https://s32.postimg.org/bnzd1szjp/image.jpg

And I'm sorry, I don't mean to spam the thread with pictures of my barely there lines :(


----------



## kittykat7210

I can see those lines, I have everything crossed for you honey!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

That line is definitely there! I will pray for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel we all see those beautiful lines! Coming from a person that tested twice a day after my BFP I understand the nerves hun - but I think this is it. I am so happy for you and sending some major sticky vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I see those lines squirell! I hope that it's loads darker tomorrow... If nothing else just to give you some peace of mind. 

Wow 3 BFP this month.. Crazy. I'm betting Bee will join yall too. Not me though... I either got one heck of an implantation dip with today's temp or AF will be here tomorrow and we are right back to having a 10 day Lp... Argh.... Irritated....


----------



## pompeyvix

TexasRider said:


> I see those lines squirell! I hope that it's loads darker tomorrow... If nothing else just to give you some peace of mind.
> 
> Wow 3 BFP this month.. Crazy. I'm betting Bee will join yall too. Not me though... I either got one heck of an implantation dip with today's temp or AF will be here tomorrow and we are right back to having a 10 day Lp... Argh.... Irritated....

Don't want to give you false hope at all, but mind dropped like that and rose 2 days later. So you never know. I understand you thinkin AF is coming tho, I would (and did) too.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- hcg doubles every 48 hrs. I'd stop testing today and wait until tomorrow morning. I don't think your tests will get any darker today bc it takes time for hormones to build up. Don't stress too much. I am very excited for you.

Texas- your chart looks promising! Fxd!!!!


----------



## pompeyvix

The line is definitely there squirrel, but I wouldn't torture yourself by testing 5 after 5 hours and then torturing yourself over whether or not the line is darker or comparing it to previous pregnancies. Every pregnancy is different as you know. So please try to relax and just test agin in the morning. I have everything crossed that tomorrow you still have your BFP.

Sweetmama, fingers crossed you can DTD tonight!!!


----------



## TexasRider

pompeyvix said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> I see those lines squirell! I hope that it's loads darker tomorrow... If nothing else just to give you some peace of mind.
> 
> Wow 3 BFP this month.. Crazy. I'm betting Bee will join yall too. Not me though... I either got one heck of an implantation dip with today's temp or AF will be here tomorrow and we are right back to having a 10 day Lp... Argh.... Irritated....
> 
> Don't want to give you false hope at all, but mind dropped like that and rose 2 days later. So you never know. I understand you thinkin AF is coming tho, I would (and did) too.Click to expand...

Not gonna lie I went looking for your last post so I could look at your chart for some positive news. I knew yours had dropped for like 2 days and then rose but I didn't see it on your posts so I figured you took it down... Oh well either way I'm ok with it... I think... At least I haven't had any crazy spotting so far like I did last cycle


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: sorry your temp has dropped. I really hope you replicate Pompey's drop then rise then BFP!!


Thanks ladies. I'm being really panicky and silly. So I looked at my three tests from this morning and they did indeed get darker as can be seen by how they dried. I barely drank all morning and had somewhat good holds. The problem is, I didn't stop there :( stupidly I just took another test after about an hour hold with dilute pee (been drinking lots this afternoon, pee was pale) and the test is negative :( I don't know what's wrong with me. Why didn't I just leave it be till tomorrow?? I'm trying to rationalise it that it was clearly very faint, so just at the threshold and if I had dilute pee, then it wouldn't reach the threshold, so test would be negative, but I just wanted to see that line again :cry: and now I feel worse. I just feel like I have no hope you know? I am so damned scared to take test in the morning and not see anything. 

There's now way t was trigger. The tests got darker to the point where I could take a picture and see the line without tweaking and also there's no way the line could be the same colour/darkness 24 hours later with such low levels. I am just so full of doubt.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Leave the darn tests alone honey. You know you are breaking every testing rule in the book! Lol
Wait until the morning with FMU. You'll see a darker line in the morning I'm sure. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Yes, I know :blush: if it were just a case of getting a lighter test with dilute afternoon pee I would never think anything of it :haha: and that's essentially what happened. I have a lighter afternoon test, but as it started out so faint, the lighter test is in fact blank! I do feel a bit better now. What will be will be. I have some comforting cramps like something is going on. No more testing now till morning.


----------



## pompeyvix

Definitely leave those tests alone , squirrel! It is serving you no good whatsoever!! I look forward to your update in the morning and I have my fingers and toes crossed that a line shows with no tweaking or squinting required. I totally understand how horrible it is to be in limbo, especially since your last cycle was a chemical, but there is just nothing you can do about it now. So try and relax, get a good nights sleep and hopefully wake up tomorrow with a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!

Tex - yes I took my chart down.... but yeah I had two low temps at 7 and 8 DPO and it went shooting back up at 9 DPO. I hope that is the case for you.

AFM - I've had NO pregnancy symptoms whatsoever until this afternoon when my boobs just started hurting. This is how I felt when I was pregnant with Anabella, but they were sore earlier than this time. I kinda feel relieved I have at least one symptom as I was starting to get a little worried. 

My ticker is wrong. I am only 13 DPO today , so no way 5 weeks. Not sure whether to leave it like that as the Dr's will go on LMP or adjust it to take into account late conception.


----------



## kittykat7210

My first my boobs hurt instantly, 2 weeks before a positive test XD, my second they didn't hurt until 4 weeks!! It's normal trust me :)


----------



## ambertwogood

Hi, ALL- I would like to join this apparently "lucky" thread for BFP. I have had a crazy cycle this month and by O' got pushed back, we did all the BDing when I should of O'd (the first time) then I got sick and LH went down, then after I was better LH was rising steadily again and then I ran out of LH strips :/ I was using FRLH tests, but I don't do well with them bc my surges are too low for FRLH tests to pick up (they lie on their package of being able to detect 98% of women's surges, lol, seriously, there has been research done!) So, from there I just followed my bodies signals. I should of been due for a new cycle on the 9th, but with everything pushed back and putting my bodies signals in FF it got pushed to the 15th. Still no sign of her. I've did several CP/CM checks today as well. Cervix for the last like 4 days has been very high, super soft, closed, and swollen/engorged feeling. It is still very high and swollen, but not as soft. I have also had EWCM from the 9th of this month that is super stretcy, at first it was clear but it has gradually changed to a whitish color (hoping that all this is a good sign, lol) I still have ewcm but it looks a lot more white in color now it's just still pretty stretchy (not the norm for me when AF is due, I usually go dry) 

SO- with everything being so wonky this cycle I don't even know where to begin with testing. I've tested a few times and got ?able results but nothing definitive. My thinking is since my O got pushed back, and there is no way of knowing when egg and sperm met, and egg actually implanted to start creating hcg, I have no idea when I should be able to see a faint positve on anything. Our last BD was on 10 (BDing on the 1st, 2nd, 4th, and the 10th) So with those BDing dates and my Oing around the 1st to the 4th of this month, what should I be looking at as a window of testing?


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo im pretty bummed out... I'm cleaning out stuff for our renovation coming up this summer and I had a diaper stash kinda going. I couponed for them and paid very little for them. I decided to list them on a swap site and sell them. They are just taking up room and since I'm obviously not getting pregnant there is no point in keeping them... I'm just really down about it but it makes the most sense that way we won't be storing them etc. It wasn't a ton maybe like 11 packs and then 5 boxes of mostly 3s and 2s. Just didn't feel like I should keep them since there was no immediate need...


----------



## campn

Squirrel- My heart is with you cause I know how hard it is to want to know so bad and unable to stop testing. Only God knows how many tests I've wasted! I'm praying and hoping this is your forever baby and your BFP!!! Don't beat yourself for testing hun, but just convince yourself to wait to test as the longer you wait the better the outcome of the test. I had my sister hide my tests :p ask your DH to hand you just one tomorrow or Tuesday?? 

You're in my thoughts!! <3 <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh today I am not feeling well and I have to work my first shift at my new job tomorrow so I'm hoping I'm not coming down with something and it's just my O coming... 

Squirrel I feel your pain. I hope though that you get a nice darker line tomorrow :)


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - I know I just got a BFP but I think I can understand a bit of what you're feeling after seeing those double lines. I had a CP last month so even though I'm a little excited to have gotten those double lines on the FRER, I'm still cautious and not as excited as I probably should be. I haven't tested since then and I'm not sure if I want to because I'm scared of seeing that second line disappear. As you can see, I still have my cycle ticker below. I think we're both on a pretty darn close timeline and I'm hitting up the doctor tomorrow morning to get the blood test done. Try to go a day without testing and then pee all over that stick first thing the next morning. Well, maybe not ALL over it. I'm keeping my FX for you!!!

Bee - you need to hop on our BFP bandwagon! We're rooting for you!

Pompey - I'm still seriously excited about your BFP!!! I am going to claim calling it first. I think I said something about candlelight and Barry White music going on in there, lol!

Texas - I'm still keeping my FX for you. It ain't over till the fat AF sings. 

SweetMama - I can tell you from experience this time around, 3 times BD worked and there were times my DH just couldn't. Put too much pressure on himself. I had to continually tell him if he wasn't feeling it, then we would wait. It seemed to actually help, my not putting any pressure on him and I would take complete advantage of when that BD mood hit him strong. Um, can I just suggest something? Go camping. There's just something about the fresh air and the great outdoors . . . yeah. Camping! Yay!

AFM, I'm having the occasional stretchy type of cramping that still makes me a bit nervous. The nausea has made itself right at home but at least I'm not throwing up. I'm off to the doctor tomorrow morning to get my blood test done and I'm terrified it's going to come back again as "Yes, you're pregnant but . . . " That happened last time and I would be heartbroken if it happened again. Ugh, this sucks.

Baby dust for all and I'll keep everyone updated on the test results!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: you're all such a well of support for me. I'm sorry I took over the thread a bit yesterday.

So the line is a little lighter this morning. Another chemical pregnancy I guess. Now I'm worried. I never had a chemical pregnancy before we started trying for this third baby (I have always always tested early, even when we weren't trying - I was always very paranoid), so I would have picked one up. I never had one before and now I've had 3 in 9 months. I just know in my heart that something is wrong.

This was the measly line from this morning. I'm sure it's barely even visible with tweaking. A part of me is desperately hoping that somehow yesterday was still trigger and this is the real thing, but that's silly. Yesterday's tests got darker, a trigger wouldn't do that.
https://s32.postimg.org/mh8eun7o5/IMG_6594.jpg

The only good I can salvage from this situation is that it's amazing I did actually conceive two cycles in a row, so clomid, trigger and progesterone really work for me. Ive got the IUI to look forward to next cycle too, so that will be good. I'm going to ask them to up my dose of clomid to 100mg because I want more than one big follicle next cycle so I have more of a chance. If there's something wrong with my eggs, then I want to have more of them to get a better chance. A part of me thinks that if there's something wrong with us, then IVF may be the only way to transfer a healthy blastocyst and get pregnant, but we could never afford IVF, so I don't really know if we'll ever get our last baby. Sorry, I don't mean to be so down, but these last two cycles coming after a year of it, they're just destroying me a little bit.


----------



## pompeyvix

I can see the line squirrel, please don't give up yet. I understand you're worried about a cp, esp after last month. Maybe give yourself 24 hours and try again tomorrow morning. You may have implanted later than normal and it's taking a while to show. I am not out to give you false hope and if it is a cp, I really am sorry.

Try not to get to far ahead of yourself and think about IVF at this stage. There is nothing to suggest you won't conceive. Heck I managed it after 21 months and an 8 day luteal phase. I know ALL about giving up and feeling like it'll never happen. Keep the faith. I know it's easy for me to say, but I've been there, done it and got the tshirt xxx


----------



## gina236

Just popping in. Caught up while DH has been sleeping still. Congrats to the bfps!! Squirrel I'm still hoping for you that it starts to get darker. I know how much recurring chemicals hurts. 

AFM my temps have been crazy. Been just trying to confirm O but with 6 hr time zone difference and a bottle of wine before bed every night they haven't cooperated :haha: finally didn't drink last night and got a similar temp to my original O jump so I might start my progesterone cream. Italy is amazing and I've decided I'm not going back! :rofl: today we are off to Milan for a few days :) hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kittykat7210

Squirrel your line is still there and I'm really thinking this is your cycle, my thoughts are with you, stop testing for a couple of days, give it a chance to rise and I bet you your line will be bigger and brighter :)

My temp took a hefty nosedive this morning! Don't know what's up with it :( I thought I'd get a nice rise...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Pompey: thanks for your kind words. I don't feel that this is going to have a happy resolution sadly, I've been here too many times to know this isn't a healthy start to a pregnancy. The only thing I can hope for is that somehow (though I don't see how), yesterday still picked up trigger and today this is the start of a BFP. I don't really believe that's the case, I'm pretty sure this is a just a very short lived chemical pregnancy. Again. I know I'm jumping the gun pondering IVF, by it's all irrelevant anyway, as at £8000 (or thereabouts), there is no way we can afford it. I wonder if I continue to have chemical pregnancies whether the NHS would do any testing, but I doubt it, as they said they couldn't help us conceive our third child beyond just simple testing. I'm trying to stay hopeful, but my hope is fading fast. I don't know how you did this for 21 months without losing your mind, I feel like I'm losing mine :haha:

Gina: sounds like you're having an amazing time in Italy!!



Edit: Okay, I know I have a problem :haha: but Campn, you totally get it, I just can't stop myself. Not when I've been trying so long and come so close. I just tested with SMU, no drinking since waking up and a 2 hour hold and got a line as dark as the darkest I got yesterday (possibly a hair darker, it's hard to tell - this one is pink and clearly visible to the eye, but I think that one yesterday was too...). That's still not good sign, as it should be darker today if this is a successful pregnancy, but it does mean that I'm more in limbo land rather than outright chemical land. That is it; one FRER left and I am saving it fro SMU tomorrow.


----------



## ambertwogood

squirrel. said:


> Pompey: thanks for your kind words. I don't feel that this is going to have a happy resolution sadly, I've been here too many times to know this isn't a healthy start to a pregnancy. The only thing I can hope for is that somehow (though I don't see how), yesterday still picked up trigger and today this is the start of a BFP. I don't really believe that's the case, I'm pretty sure this is a just a very short lived chemical pregnancy. Again. I know I'm jumping the gun pondering IVF, by it's all irrelevant anyway, as at £8000 (or thereabouts), there is no way we can afford it. I wonder if I continue to have chemical pregnancies whether the NHS would do any testing, but I doubt it, as they said they couldn't help us conceive our third child beyond just simple testing. I'm trying to stay hopeful, but my hope is fading fast. I don't know how you did this for 21 months without losing your mind, I feel like I'm losing mine :haha:
> 
> Gina: sounds like you're having an amazing time in Italy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, I know I have a problem :haha: but Campn, you totally get it, I just can't stop myself. Not when I've been trying so long and come so close. I just tested with SMU, no drinking since waking up and a 2 hour hold and got a line as dark as the darkest I got yesterday (possibly a hair darker, it's hard to tell - this one is pink and clearly visible to the eye, but I think that one yesterday was too...). That's still not good sign, as it should be darker today if this is a successful pregnancy, but it does mean that I'm more in limbo land rather than outright chemical land. That is it; one FRER left and I am saving it fro SMU tomorrow.

Can you post the pic? If you can post both of them so I can look at them side by side that would be even better! I don't think you're out at all. I think you are just really worried and jumping the gun. Hold on to faith. this could really be it for you! I don't know you, but I do have a good feeling about your situation, not that means anything to you, but I think you should try to relax, hcg doesn't rise every 48hrs on the dot, some women it takes 72 hrs, so you could be in that group as well :)


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - did you get up at all during the night to go to the bathroom? Up until Saturday morning, all of my tests looked like that from Wednesday through Friday and it nearly drove me to tears. I still see that second line there though. I'm keeping my FX!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi Amber. They're still too faint to pick up properly without tweaking, but now it's mostly dried, side by side they look the same, although sadly, the one from yesterday is a tiny bit darker. Thinking about concentration though, that test was taken yesterday at 12:30 after not drinking all morning and this one was at 8:40, not drinking all morning. It shouldn't make a difference, it should really be darker today, but it's this not knowing you know? I hope you're right and it's just a slow start. It's bad to compare pregnancies, but with my daughter the test line was negative on 10dpo am and by 11dpo is was clear as day and a positive digital too, so then my levels jumped up really quickly. Here, to have the same-ish line on 10 and 11dpo is a bit worrying. I mean they say these tests can pick up levels of 6.5 right? So if it doubled every 48 hours, that means that if it was around 7 yesterday, it should be around 10.5 now, would that make a significantly darker test? Who knows. And then there's the issue of concentration to take into account.

This is the smu test. I tweaked the picture a bit (way less than the fmu one) as it was only a shadow without tweaking. This is however, the level of darkness that it appeared as to the naked eye a few minutes after the test. It was a faint pink line pretty much exactly like this. It's faded a little now as it dries.
https://s32.postimg.org/9zvimatg5/tweak.jpg


I am the poster child of why early testing is bad for the soul :haha:


Thanks Peski: I think I last went to the loo at midnight and tested at 6:30am. My pee was definitely darker on SMU than FMU.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I had a very faint line at 12dpiui, so you still have time. I know it's hard, but don't jump the gun on naming this an unsuccessful cycle. Maybe yesterday it was still picking up the trigger shot for some reason. I can totally sympathize with you thinking of ivf b4 you know what's going on. I've been there. I just want to say keep having faith. You will complete your family. :hugs:.

And don't apologize for being worried. You're not blowing up this thread. We're all here to support one another.


----------



## mommyxofxone

what everyone else is saying. i remember blowing up this thread with my tests :haha: and i had a few i thought were getting lighter but it worked out. you never know until af shows up. so put down the testers for today, and test again in the am. i see the lines just fine, so hang in there hun.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We all know that hcg doubles every 48 hrs so often there is very little change in a test of testing daily. Also, each test varies in its concentration of dye. So there is no real comparison of tests that is accurate. 
Squirrel, what I'm trying to say ( the rational part of me) is that in these early days you can't rely on the darkness just yet and write yourself off. 
I know it's so hard to think the worst, I had 16 months practice TTC! 
I really do think that there is good potential for this to be your BFP. Hang on in there and know that each and every one of us is rooting for you. Xx


----------



## Smille24

kittykat7210 said:


> Squirrel your line is still there and I'm really thinking this is your cycle, my thoughts are with you, stop testing for a couple of days, give it a chance to rise and I bet you your line will be bigger and brighter :)
> 
> My temp took a hefty nosedive this morning! Don't know what's up with it :( I thought I'd get a nice rise...

Today is probably ovulation day. Definitely bd if possible!


----------



## TexasRider

Well it's all over for me but the crying. AF should be coming soon. Possibly today. Not feeling positive at all and at this point I am ok with that.


----------



## ksquared726

Squirrel - I'm not sure if anyone remembers, but I went through the same with my BFP back in December. I tested daily and the 2nd day was lighter than the first day, and I was freaking out. Then the next day I tested and it was darker again. These early days are so stressful. I really hope you have an obvious dark test tomorrow!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. You guys really are the best. I hope to replicate your success stories tomorrow, but I kind of know how this will end. Stupid buy one get one free deal, I got a few more tests and used them after long holds. It's gone so faint now it's barely there. I know, call it intuition, this cycle hasn't worked again. I'm now doubting whether an IUI will even work if the issue isn't conceiving. Should I waste £1000 next cycle just to have another chemical? I really am sorry I'm so down, I know it's difficult when someone is so gloomy.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies.... Congrats on the bfps ladies... ive missed a lot...

its been awhile since ive beeb on here... dealing with stuff... Well my cycles have finally got on track after the nexplanon removal march 2nd. My cycle was 24days last cycle... only had one day of flow last cycle though... im on cd4 now and af is going away.... should be ovulating this weekend beginning of next... my Dh and I were going through some thing so i kinda gave up for a bit... but we have always gotten through hard times. We got this takem care of and now we r really trying this time... i think dh has more baby fever then i do... We were around a lot of babies yesterday and he just couldnt stop smiling and talking and playing with the babies. It melted my heart. Im gonna try not to symptom spot this cycle... I didnt symptom spot last cycle. Im just glad my cycles r actually normal.... Kinda on the shorter end with only 24 days but i know i ovulate around cycle day 10...


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies. You guys really are the best. I hope to replicate your success stories tomorrow, but I kind of know how this will end. Stupid buy one get one free deal, I got a few more tests and used them after long holds. It's gone so faint now it's barely there. I know, call it intuition, this cycle hasn't worked again. I'm now doubting whether an IUI will even work if the issue isn't conceiving. Should I waste £1000 next cycle just to have another chemical? I really am sorry I'm so down, I know it's difficult when someone is so gloomy.

:hugs: it's ok to feel gloomy. Us ltttcr's have all been there at some point. I tried so hard to stay positive after my IUI and the cpn saying we'd never conceive without IVF. However, I failed to see any good outcome. I felt like we wasted thousands of dollars to be told we have no chance. Why would it happen by some miracle after almost 2.5yrs? I cried every day...a lot of evenings locking myself in the bathroom to get away from it all and drowning myself in tears. What I'm trying to say is there is a light at the end of the tunnel. You may not feel like it will ever happen, but it will. I keep praying for you because I have been there and I know the pain you're going through. You will complete your family.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Smille. I know you get it and so many other wonderful women on here, who've struggled to get to where they are now, I know you all get it. Just been really upset on my journal by what I read to be someone implying it wasn't a loss. Maybe I read it wrong in my emotional state :( I sometimes feel like this thread is the only safe haven where everyone is so supportive and beautiful to each other with never an implied other meaning to our words. I felt like I needed to justify the fact that it was a loss. When you have been trying so long, to finally see that beautiful second line and see it get marginally, even just a tiny bit darker, to see it growing, fills you with so much hope. All of a sudden all this pain that you've been through washes away and it's filled with this tremendous hope, relief and terror that it's going to be snatched away again. Then when those lines start to fade, even if it's only a day later, those emotions crash down into despair. They have the weight of 14 months resting on them, how can they not be devastating? My first chemical I was okay, last month, I was okay, I wasn't expecting it to last as I got the positive so late in my cycle and I had a bad feeling, this time? This time is different. Maybe because it's two cycles in a row, maybe because this one showed up on time, maybe because deep down I was feeling hopeful this time, whatever the reason, I am finding this quite hard and to be asked to justify it as a loss makes me feel so much worse, because now I think I'm overreacting :cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Squirrel - your intuition is something you should listen to. For it is usually right, I'm sorry that you feel like it's not a sticky but hopefully next month's IUI will be successful.

AFM: My OPKs still are not positive yet and I'm hoping this is not an anovulatory cycle. I'm getting worried that it is though :/


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: I believe this really could be your bfp, but if not.. you have every right to classify it as a chemical: i would too. 
And as per the one who made the comment: she of all people should understand where you are coming from given her history....
You don't have to justify anything, anything at all. You had the trigger two weeks ago. But hun, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for a success story here. It's early days so tests are faint and seem to vary a little as the exact concentration of your urine matters SO much. 
Lots of hugs to you sweetie, try and have a lovely evening and try to get your mind off of things. Tomorrow is a new day :hugs: 

Sorry I'm not replying to anyone else, I'm so tired!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squirrel, I've just read today's journal. I'm so very sad for you that you had to explain yourself. Honestly, forget about the comment, that's not on. 
Thinking of you tonight. Xx


----------



## Smille24

That woman has some nerve. She was so rude to all of us in the past, how dare her to continue to be that way! She's the reason I left the pregnancy group bc she's so negative and unsupportive to others. Squirrel, I am so sorry you had to deal with that today. A ton of hugs to you. Ignore her. You untimately know what's going on and you don't have to justify that to anyone!


----------



## pompeyvix

I'm sorry that it looks like AF is coming Texas :hugs: I don't know what to say , other than don't give up hope. Your BFP will come.

sweetmama - I really hope this isn't an anovulatory cycle... what day do your normally ovulate? I was wondering if my most recent cycle was anovulatory , but I ended up ovulating 2 days later than normal and conceiving. Fingers crossed for you!

Karma - good luck this cycle!

squirrel - huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't really know what to say other than I hope tomorrow against all odds, you get a dark line. Please please don't give up hope. There is absolutely every chance you can complete your family. I know what it's like to feel like it will never happen and give up hope, but there is always hope. I am absolutely positive you will get your BFP and if it's not this cycle , it will be soon. :hugs: And I'm sorry someone in your journey made you question everything and implied a chemical wasn't a loss. Pretty insensitive :(

AFM - I feel 100% not pregnant. The sore boobs I had yesterday have gone and I feel completely normal. I know I shouldn't worry, but part of me is. I know it's normal not to have symptoms and I know all pregnancies are different. I started reading about bloody blighted ovum's today which was stupid of me as I hadn't even heard of them before & now I am so worried for my first scan. I bought another pack of clear blue digitals and will take one Sunday when we are back from hols and another the following week to see if I am progressing. Although if it's a blighted ovum, that wouldn't matter anyway. Goodness, what's wrong with me thinking so negatively! Why can't I just enjoy it!


----------



## pompeyvix

Smille24 said:


> That woman has some nerve. She was so rude to all of us in the past, how dare her to continue to be that way! She's the reason I left the pregnancy group bc she's so negative and unsupportive to others. Squirrel, I am so sorry you had to deal with that today. A ton of hugs to you. Ignore her. You untimately know what's going on and you don't have to justify that to anyone!

I've barely had any 1:1 contact with her, but have read through her posts and comments in the past and thought at times she has come across rude/blunt.


----------



## TexasRider

I really dislike her... it's one thing to say it on a common thread but to go to your personal journal and say it... Wow is all I can say... I'm sorry squirell- I do hope that things turn around for you soon. 

Afm- as of 3:00 AF still hasn't shown so Who knows what's up lol I feel kinda crampy so I feel like it will be here soon.


----------



## Sweetmama26

pompeyvix said:


> sweetmama - I really hope this isn't an anovulatory cycle... what day do your normally ovulate? I was wondering if my most recent cycle was anovulatory , but I ended up ovulating 2 days later than normal and conceiving. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm not really sure to be honest, I have irregular cycles that range from 30 - 35 day cycles so I never really know. But when they tested my levels in the beginning of my cycle they told me it was fine so I'm not even sure what to think.

I never really liked her either, she was always so negative and then she added me on fb once and blocked me a few weeks later never really telling me what it was I did to offend, which was likely nothing because I rarely talked to her.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, it's so nice to know that I wasn't overreacting. I was really surprised to see her write that. Why come to my journal on the very day I know that yet another pregnancy is not to be just to hint that she doesn't think I should be allowed to call it a chemical pregnancy in the first place? And then to point out that she's had 9 losses, to remind me that while she thinks mine aren't losses, she's been through more than me. I don't know, that's just how it came across; I probably am being really sensitive today.

I feel much better now. You ladies have helped infinitely and also my husband has been so beautiful today and really supported me. He bought us a delicious take away this evening and we drank a fine bottle of wine and watched the latest Game of Thrones episode after dinner. He's often out in the evenings with his music, so just getting to do something mundane with him is so nice, but especially today, he just went out of his way to make sure I was okay and told me once again that he can't wait for our third child together. I love this man so much. It's been nearly nine years since we first fell in love, but I still just love him more and more every year.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Wow some nerves on some people huh!??? You absolutely don't have to justify a thing to anyone. My attitude is STFU. Who are you to question what I consider is a loss, or if I'm hurting, or if I need to mourn this!?? You don't owe anyone any explanation why you feel the way you do. 

The cycle before my BFP I was convinced I was pregnant, it was the one cycle I was convinced, I felt twinges I never have and spotted on 10 DPO so I just felt I was for sure pregnant, I never even got an evap on my tests but when I got my period I honestly felt like I lost something, and others telling me I didn't wasn't going to help unless they said it to help me feel better.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I just went and saw who said that. Should I even be surprised!? This isn't the first time this person has been so condescending and straight out rude.


----------



## kittykat7210

I just read the comment, screw her, shes so 'woe is me' it's unreal!! Legitimately if she was in reaching distance I'd have punched her XD


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> That woman has some nerve. She was so rude to all of us in the past, how dare her to continue to be that way! She's the reason I left the pregnancy group bc she's so negative and unsupportive to others. Squirrel, I am so sorry you had to deal with that today. A ton of hugs to you. Ignore her. You untimately know what's going on and you don't have to justify that to anyone!

Smille- Like where do we hide!?? LOL! Some of the ladies on her pregnancy group thread have migrated to our September thread! I don't blame them. Come and join us if you need to!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. It's so nice to know you've got my back :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I should've joined your Sept thread. They moved my due date to Oct 2nd during my last scan, but I'll leave it as the 4th so I may have a Sept baby. I've noticed others have left due to her negativity. I can't tolerate that kind of behavior. 

Squirrel- a loss is a loss chemical or not. Either way you see 2 pink lines and the fact that it didn't work out is so heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you :hugs:. I love that your hubby did something special for you. It sounds like he has come so far and I'm incredibly happy for you!


----------



## campn

Smille- I have looked at her thread before and it's almost not a group, but more like her pregnancy diary, she mostly talks about herself only and rarely replies to anyone. Come and join us, the ladies on there are really nice. 

Squirrel- I'm still holding out hope for you, and you can always look forward fo your next cycle with the IUI right?? Is that still an option for you?


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel, I am sorry hun. That is a horrible way to treat anyone and I am sorry you had to go through it. :hugs: I know you'll get you sticky bean.

I also stopped using that group, I think only a few are still active.


----------



## blablamana

I'm glad that your husband was so wonderful last night and made you feel better! 

That woman is the reason I'm not in any pregnancy thread (can't exactly join the september thread as my due date is October 19th haha), because she only focuses on herself and is generally insensitive. Don't think she means to, but I think she is just very self-centered and doesn't realize. 

Bee, Gina: How are you doing?


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: yes, we are still going to do an IUI I think. I need to discuss it with the doctor to see if it's worth it.


I have just had a really awful realisation! My husband is going on a short tour in Germany for nearly a week exactly over my fertile period and ovulation day :cry: so so so so annoying!!! So no IUI next month. I still have 6 days of progesterone left and will try to delay my period by taking them. If it works and my period gets delayed then I will be CD13 when he gets back, so not the end of the world, we'd have a good shot if we managed CD13, CD14 and CD15 assuming I ovulated on CD14 again. The issue is if I don't manage to delay my period. If I don't then I he will be away from CD11 until CD17. Wow. We couldn't have timed that any worse :haha: Let's just hope staying on the progesterone keeps my period away (it seems to be quite hit and miss whether continuing with progesterone keeps your period away - for some women it works, but not for others)! The question is, do I still take clomid and trigger? It's not too expensive, but I won't be able to go for scans as my husband won't be here to watch kids. I should be able to do clomid and trigger without scans.

Test has gone negative again. I was expecting it and after yesterday's grieving, I genuinely do feel much better today. Thanks for all your support ladies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh i knew it was her before i went to check out the comment. i just knew it. I remember leaving a group she was doing too because she was so nasty to people! She went off on another thread complaining about everyone in ours. What a jerk. screw her hun, if you see a comment by her, do me a favor and just ignore it, don't give her the satisfaction of any kind of reply.

I'm personally not going to believe af is showing until she gets here. Cause I wanna be positive. <3


----------



## beemeck

Logged on at lunch to say I'm out. And that's about all I can say. First time I've cried when AF arrived. I'll be back properly next week when I'm back in the states.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm so sorry hun :hugs:! 

Squirrel- they typically do clomid and the trigger to time the iui properly. If you want them to up the dose, I'd possibly hold off until you know your dh will be around. It may cause you to O sooner.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, I'm sorry to hear you're out. :-( Enjoy the rest of your trip too. Xx


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry sweetheart. Try to enjoy the rest of your trip regardless. Booze up and relax :hugs:


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm so so sorry. Try to make the best of the rest of your vacation and come come safe <3


----------



## TexasRider

Bee--- im so sorry dear. Please try to enjoy the rest of your trip.

Squirell- it sucks when your DH is going to be out of town during fertile time. Maybe you should consider doing IUI when he is in town instead? I know sitting a cycle out sucks though so whatever you decide to do. It's your choice

Afm- my temp is up today but I was up off and on from 2:30-4:00 with my daughter. Think she had a nightmare or something. Anyway the temp is only going off of 2 hours of sleep so im not sure it can be trusted. Still going to wait to test until AF doesn't show up and my temp stays above my cover line. So not optimistic yet..


----------



## Conundrum

Bee :hugs: will be praying for you hun. I am so sorry.

Squirrel that is terrible! I really hope the progesterone works in postponing your O. I hope your doctors are helpful and they figure out something soon. :hugs: 

TeX I am so hopeful for you this month. Everything crossed that the witch stays away!


----------



## pompeyvix

So sorry Bee :hugs: I hope you enjoy the rest of your trip and come back refreshed. I can imagine how you're feeling :(

I am glad you feel a little better today squirrel. I hope the Dr is positive about the IUI. It's so typical your husband is going to be away over your fertile period :dohh: 

Tex - I am getting really excited and hopeful looking at your chart! It is replicating mine! I had two temps below cover line and then they jumped back up. Your chart looks so similar! I really hope AF stays away and your get a BFP!!


----------



## BabyForIris

Wanted to pop by. 

Squirrel and Bee...I'm so very sorry. I had such high hopes for you both this cycle. 

To the new BFP's : wow congrats!! So incredibly exciting. 

Sorry I won't be doing a full response. I just wanted to drop by and wish you all good luck and say goodbye (for now). We found out today our little bean died at 9 weeks. We are devastated and our hearts are broken. I'm going to take a little break from the boards but I couldn't leave without saying bye to you all. This really has been the most supportive group. Maybe I'll come back once we are ready to try again. 

I'm sending lots of support and well wishes for everyone still waiting for there BFP's. I know they are out there.


----------



## pompeyvix

BabyForIris said:


> Wanted to pop by.
> 
> Squirrel and Bee...I'm so very sorry. I had such high hopes for you both this cycle.
> 
> To the new BFP's : wow congrats!! So incredibly exciting.
> 
> Sorry I won't be doing a full response. I just wanted to drop by and wish you all good luck and say goodbye (for now). We found out today our little bean died at 9 weeks. We are devastated and our hearts are broken. I'm going to take a little break from the boards but I couldn't leave without saying bye to you all. This really has been the most supportive group. Maybe I'll come back once we are ready to try again.
> 
> I'm sending lots of support and well wishes for everyone still waiting for there BFP's. I know they are out there.

Oh my goodness, I am so so so sorry to hear that :cry: How devastating. i don't blame you for taking a break. We'll be here ready to offer you support when you feel it's time to come back :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god i'm so sorry :( My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Iris, I am so so incredibly sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## campn

So sorry Foriris. :( 

Pretty heavy day here today. I hope it turns around for everyone who has been having such hard days.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: I'm sorry AF got you :( I hope you're able to enjoy the last days of your holiday.


Smille: Won't be doing IUI with Nick away, but I think I will take clomid and trigger again if I can delay period for a few more days. It's due Friday, but I have progesterone to last me till Monday. So if period came after I stopped taking it, then it would give me a few days when Nick gets back to get some bding in. I won't risk an IUI though. If I can't delay period then I'll take a cycle off and start fresh in July with an IUI.


----------



## Conundrum

Iris I am so sorry. If you ever need to talk or vent please feel free to message. :hugs: We will miss you and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry Iris. As Drum said, if you ever need to vent you can always message or come here. We will miss you dearly, but do take your time to work through this. I (and many others here) know how it feels and it breaks my heart that you went through this. :hugs: 
Lots of love for you and your family, take your time.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Iris - I'm so sorry for your loss. That's terribly heartbreaking...

Tex - Where in Texas are you from? My SO is from there so I always get curious when I see people from his state post things.

AFM: My OPK was wayyy darker this morning and I'm about to take one this afternoon. Hoping it's positive so we can catch an eggie


----------



## TexasRider

I'm from NE texas area about an hour and a half north of Dallas. Basically on the border between Texas and OK


----------



## peskipiksee

Iris - My heart is breaking for you. We'll miss you and keep you in our thoughts. 

Bee - I was really hoping we would see that BFP this time around.

AFM, I was cautiously excited about my BFP and it may be for good reason. It feels like I'm losing this one as well. I'm trying to stay positive and not break down but it's getting hard to do the closer I get to my expected AF date. I guess I'll know by Friday or Saturday. I'll update once I know exactly what's going on.

To all the other ladies, I am always keeping my FX for you all.


----------



## Smille24

Iris- :hugs: I am incredibly sorry for your loss.

Squirrel- hopefully you can delay af and time things perfectly.


----------



## blablamana

O no Peski, :cry: 
I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that bubs is fine in there! :hugs: 

How is everyone else doing? Such a rotten week here, it makes me so sad. 
It can't always be full on sunshine in here, but it makes me so incredibly sad to see you lovely ladies get hurt. All I can do is give virtual hugs and that makes me feel so useless. Things will get better, I promise :hugs: 

AFM: Finally not barfing multiple times a day anymore, not even every day. That's kinda great with 18 weeks now, because I don't have a throat left. But I'm so tired, second trimester energy is a lie (for me)! 
Check up next Monday at the midwifes and then the 31st the 20-week scan. Excited, but kinda tense about that. 

Also, I visited my new cute niece in Belgium. For a full-term baby she was really small, only 6lbs! But she was so cute. I held her for a bit and noticed in the car that my breasts were leaking afterwards :") HOLD YOUR HORSES BOOBS.


----------



## gina236

Iris I am so very sorry to hear about a MMC. You are in my thoughts. Sending lots of healing hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Well..... My temp went up again today...: so tomorrow will be 14dpo. If I don't get the temp drop of death tomorrow then I will test Friday as long as I havent gotten my period... I'm starting to get hopeful but honestly I kinda expect the drop tomorrow. But we shall see!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies just want to update before running off to work, I was woken up at 4am my time to very crampy, pinchy ovaries so I'm sure I'm going to ovulate today, my OPK was so dark it was almost positive at 4am and then fairly dark still this morning so that's good. I'm glad to know this isn't going to be an anovulatory cycle.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Tex- My boyfriend is From Portland, TX which is just across the bridge from Corpus Christi if you know where that is. His parents now live in Kerrville.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my goodness such sad news here today :hugs: ladies :( my heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

BabyforIris, I'm sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. Xx
Sweetmama, great news on ovulation. Go catch that egg! Xx
Texas, FX'd this is it. We need some test porn! Xx

To all of the other ladies having a rubbish time, I'm thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Well..... My temp went up again today...: so tomorrow will be 14dpo. If I don't get the temp drop of death tomorrow then I will test Friday as long as I havent gotten my period... I'm starting to get hopeful but honestly I kinda expect the drop tomorrow. But we shall see!

Your chart looks so promising that I wouldn't be surprised if you get a bfp!!


----------



## campn

Bla- Glad you're feeling better now hun. My nausea has gotten so much better now but some close calls still happen. I try to breathe and breathe and calm myself down. 

I'm sure your boy is nice and healthy in there, but I get how scans can be a scary thing to go through. Just think of questions you wanna ask your tech instead. 

Also 6 lbs is very average! My DS was 5 lbs 4 ounces and I'm really hoping for a 6-7 lbs baby this time as it's much easier dealing with a bigger baby. We're lucky he had no issues.


----------



## blablamana

Campn: Thanks hun! How are you doing? I saw in the other thread that you have painted the nursery already! Looks good! 

I should have clarified that they thought my niece would be at least 8lbs haha, given the size of her mom's belly etc. So it was quite the shock that Alena was so 'tiny'!


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> Campn: Thanks hun! How are you doing? I saw in the other thread that you have painted the nursery already! Looks good!
> 
> I should have clarified that they thought my niece would be at least 8lbs haha, given the size of her mom's belly etc. So it was quite the shock that Alena was so 'tiny'!

I'm doing good, but today just extremely tired for some reason. Yeah we painted the base coat and in a couple of weeks will add stripes! 

Oh yeah doctors are usually so off with the weight guessing. My doctor said my DS would be 6.5 lbs or maybe even 8 lbs. there's just no real way to guess since some times it's mostly just amniotic fluid!


----------



## Conundrum

Pes everything crossed for you and lo. :hugs:

TeX I am so incredibly excited for you to test hun. Wishing you the best and a shiny BFP

Sweet congratulations on O. GL on timing and your TWW.

Bla Wishing you luck on your scan hun! I am so happy things are improving, and the energy boost has been a lie for me too lol. I am glad you got to see your niece and I love the tiny ones, Shylah grew so darn fast the small baby phase was over way too soon.

Campn I saw the picture too, I can't wait to see it finished! Are you still planning owls and butterflies?

Next scan here is June 1st really dreading it. Bleeding picked up the last two days- not to a dangerous level but to the point I doubt she has moved. We are still no closer to a name either lmbo.


----------



## kittykat7210

Alena, that's pretty, how's it pronounced? Like Al-ee-na or Al-ai-na? Or something else??


----------



## Conundrum

Sorry for the double post, my internet lagged and reloaded.


----------



## blablamana

kittykat7210 said:


> Alena, that's pretty, how's it pronounced? Like Al-ee-na or Al-ai-na? Or something else??

Hmm, it's Dutch (somewhat..) so A-Lay-Nah. Basically :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

I would love a 6lbs baby, very sweet! Oscar was 9lbs and Isla was 7lbs8oz a month early. I always feel so sad when my babies grow into 0-3 month clothes basically a week after they're born! I would love a baby that actually wears newborn :cloud9: that would be so lovely! I doubt it'll happen though. My husband and I are both tall and we ourselves were both big babies, apparently there is a correlation between your own size as a baby and the size your babies will be.

Iris: I'm still thinking about you lovely :hugs: I hope you have everyone rallying round you. I can't imagine what you're going though. 

Texas: I am really excited about your chart!! It looks just like Pompey's! Wow I can't wait for you to test.

Bla: what a funny story about what happened after holding your niece :) sounds like they're ready to go :haha: happy belated birthday for Sunday. I hope it was a nice day for you. And good luck at your scan!

Sweet: jump your husband!! Hope you catch that egg!

Drum: I'm really sorry the bleeding has picked up :hugs: I am constantly thinking about you and your little girl. I hope that it's good news at your next scan and your placenta is moving away. 


And how are all our beautiful pregnant ladies getting on? I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## squirrel.

Ladies, I don't know what the hell is going on!!

So I took a cheapie and a cheapie OPK when I got home from work (as I'll do till AF arrives, because, you know, POAS aholic here!) and I got this weird ass mark (when it was wet the rest was a bit pink too).
https://s32.postimg.org/azh4i5oed/IMG_6663.jpg
Now it looks like when you rest a test up against another one after you've done them, but the thing is, it wasn't resting against the OPK. The OPK itself was pretty dark.

Curious that I am, I took another about an hour later and seriously, I am getting a faint line on it, visible to the naked eye, but very faint. This picture was taken and tweaked about 5 minutes after taking the test.
https://s32.postimg.org/3lx55geyt/IMG_6660.jpg


I don't get what's going on :( like what are these lines?? I feel really weird today. Very dizzy, bloated and in a furiously bad mood. Someone joked at work, "You're not pregnant are you?" And I laughed it off, but now these lines... like what the hell is going on with me? Are they both flukes? That first one is weird!

I wish I hadn't used up all my damn FRERs! I had so many of them :haha:

I'm fully expecting this to be nothing, but what is going on?

I have a job interview tomorrow and this is all that I can think about!!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- idk what's going on but I can see something on them too. Maybe your chemical wasn't really a chemical? 
I've been feeling kinda dizzy too. Not super bad but just a little off balance. Oh and I've been having some odd CM today. It's globby like thick snot but it's clear. Not really any stretch so it's not ewcm. It's mixed in with some white cm too. And omg there is a lot of it! I've never had this in my TWW ever... I think I may go get some pg tests and test tmrw if I don't get my temp drop of death...


----------



## Smille24

My dd was 8lbs 7oz. She looked tiny to me but the dr said she was a big baby.

Squirrel- I'm not giving up on this cycle for you. That test looks positive. Try a longer hold and see what happens then buy a frer. I was dizzy and moody as well. I'm praying for you.


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I missed your text about your next scan! I'm sorry that the bleeding has picked up again, and I hope that it goes away soon. Your scan is the day after mine (which is pretty cool considering that I'm also one day ahead of you!) so I'll keep my fingers double crossed for the both of us :hugs: Maybe triple crossed as an extra hope that everything is fine with you and baby! (not sure how I'll manage that, but I'LL FIND A WAY :haha: )


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: I don't know what's going on, but I'm not giving up hope for this cycle for you either! Easy to see those lines hun, and I don't have line eye at alll.


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: your signs sound amazing!! I really think this is it for you! Now I'm beginning to doubt myself... But those tests were getting lighter then darker, then lighter and then darker again... I am so so confused. 

Smille: holding my pee and my husband is out a bar In town and the lovely beautiful man has agreed to go get me some FRERs on his way home :blush:


----------



## campn

Drum- I'm sorry the bleeding started again, even though you probably knew it could keep happening right? Still I doubt you can ever see blood without being a little worried. I'm praying your appointment will go wonderful. You deserve nothing but the best news. 

Squirrel- There are definite lines on there hun, that can't be the trigger still right?? Is there anyway you can go and get betas done??


----------



## squirrel.

They don't do betas here in the UK. There's no way it's the trigger. I took it 15 days ago! I don't think those lines a few days back were trigger either though, as they went lighter then darker again... Just not sure what to make of it. My husband is coming home soon with FRERs and I'm holding. If those lines were real, an FRER will definitely show, if there's no line on FRER, then I have no idea what those lines were. I don't think it's a BFP though.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I see them! :happydance: I have everything crossed for you and more. Come on baby!!!! 

Tex I really think this is it for you, cannot wait to see those test tomorrow!

Bla, I appreciate it hun, but don't go pulling a muscle for me though lol. I am excited I am just nervous what the next step will be. Both doctors we saw were vastly different, I'll just be happy with a game plan lol. I love that we are so close, and cannot wait for some new pictures of your little man.

campn I just got hopeful that it was starting to fix since the bleeding continuously lessened. I am just ready to get up and go back to normal lol - plus second tri hormones and pelvic floor rest are driving me batty :blush: How is Juilette treating you? Have you started shopping yet?


----------



## TexasRider

Drum- I really really hope you're right! I'm starting to hope. I feel like I've got so many odd things that normally don't happen to me during my TWW that something has to be going on. But my temp tomorrow should tell me if I bother testing. Fingers crossed its above my coverline!!


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel... i've been holding my breath as things have gone back and forth for you, but i just can't shake the feeling that's a bfp.

drum - everything crossed they have good news for you and/or a solid plan to handle the issues - but above all that baby is ok & thriving.

tex - i agree with the ladies, things look goooood! can't wait to see your test.

iris - i am so, so sorry honey.

bla - the leaking, that happened to me too after holding my friends baby! tho... maybe it's a second time thing for me, but i've been just leaking at random and a lot since like 15 wks... i hope it just means my supply will be good this time!

bee... gah... i had so much hope for you for this cycle, what a treat it would've been to see that second line on your trip. i'm gutted for you. it will happen tho, i just know it.

i know i'm missing people... but i had some time and felt i needed to do a proper pop in.

things are going fairly well here. 30 weeks today and i simply can't believe it. other than the SPD that has pretty much been a constant source of misery since week 8, i've been feeling pretty good. i can't believe our little miracle will be here in the next 10ish weeks.


----------



## campn

Drum- Is shay letting you rest? I bet bed rest can be so annoying you end up getting cabin fever almost right? I'm hoping your hematoma was just bleeding out and resolving itself this way. Are you able to feel movements that can keep you reassured?

Juliette is doing good! She is still hanging pretty low but DH and I were able to feel her kicks from the outside last week. It's still feels surreal to be pregnant again. I've been buying some stuff here and there but at least the crib and dresser are here!

Squirrel- I'm just guessing the lines you were getting before were left over trigger that really turned into a BFP. Those cant be trigger lines and they can't be evaps cause they're pink and dark for an IC! I'm also cautiously calling it a BFP. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Agh ladies, I am so throwing in the towel for this cycle. Silly me! Shouldn't have tested. Just got BFNs on FRER and cheapie. Two hour-ish hold, bit less maybe, pretty dilute pee. The thing is, if they'd been real BFPs on the cheapies earlier then an FRER would definitely show. I'm 13dpo, bit late now for a BFP. I think this cycle just wanted to throw one last curveball my way to mess with my emotions! Not sad, but annoyed I got excited by those lines earlier. No idea what caused them, they've both dried pink too - these cheapies have been pretty reliable for me over the last 14 months. Maybe I ate or drank something that made them show up temporarily? Who knows! I just hope the progesterone can delay my period! My temp is still high, so it's doing something at least. Whether that keeps the witch away is another matter...


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel - my lines on the cheapies were faint until 15dpo, but until then (even the day before) they were all super light... i think maybe there is still a chance honey.


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: Thanks :hugs: I feel that the FRER was the clincher though. If I'd just taken the cheapie I might think it was just down to dilute pee that there was no longer a line, but as the FRER was blank, that means there's not much going on. I am finding it genuinely baffling why I had those lines on two tests in a row. Surely if they were evaps or just faulty tests I wouldn't have two show up in a row after never having any with that brand before... would I? The only explanation I can think of, other than having two faulty tests in a row, is that these tests are massively inconsistent. Last cycle when I was testing out trigger with them I went from having shadow tests to suddenly a dark line on this brand one day, that test was super sensitive. Maybe these tests were still picking up the residue from the chemical because they both happened to be super sensitive... who knows. Gotta stop obsessing :haha:

Right, off to focus on my lesson observation for my interview. This has taken up too much of my brain this evening.


----------



## jGo_18

:( well i'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn nothing steady yet on the kicks but I bet he is loving feeling hers! My mom or SIL are here daily so even though I can't stay in bed all of the time- they make sure I get some rest. If it were not for you ladies and them I would be stark raving mad. I am glad Juliette is doing so well! I can't wait to see her pictures, she is going to be such a stunner! I am really excited to see your nursery

Jgo I am so happy you stopped by! I have been thinking of you lately. Your pregnancy really has flown by! What name did you decide on?

TeX I will be shocked with your symptoms and chart if you are not. It will certainly be the first thing I check on in the morning :haha:


----------



## jGo_18

drum - i'm supposed to be sworn to secrecy on the name. my wife doesn't want to tell anyone until he's born. buuuuuut this is a safe space, so i'll break the rules for you guys :)

his name will be Archer Andrew <3


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I'm not giving up yet either hun. For me the cheapies at the dollar store worked better with darker lines than the frers. Maybe give it another day then test with a cheapie. Praying for you hun

Jgo I absolutely love it!!! Thanks for the rule break lol. Archer was on our short list and has always been a favorite. Very lovely name for a handsome boy!


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: Beautiful name!! So exciting! You are so far along now. Not long and you'll be cradling Archer in your arms.


----------



## kittykat7210

squirrel. said:


> They don't do betas here in the UK. There's no way it's the trigger. I took it 15 days ago! I don't think those lines a few days back were trigger either though, as they went lighter then darker again... Just not sure what to make of it. My husband is coming home soon with FRERs and I'm holding. If those lines were real, an FRER will definitely show, if there's no line on FRER, then I have no idea what those lines were. I don't think it's a BFP though.

I got one done, I don't think it was called a beta though, they just tested my blood to see what the number was, and I asked and they told me...


----------



## jGo_18

thank you, squirrel. it's still so surreal to me. after all the hurdles we had to jump to even be able to try and then all the crap my cycles pulled... i still have a hard time believing it's true sometimes. tho, this giant bump and his over abundance of movement is a pretty good reminder that the dream is coming true ;)


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: It makes me so happy for you. You really do deserve this beautiful baby you're brewing and I can't wait till he's born!


I am so sorry to commandeer the thread again ladies, but I just got another faint line on the same test with very dilute pee. I don't understand it. FRER still negative, but this cheapie test is showing lines... I think this pic is too faint to see (this one was lighter than the one earlier and in low-lighting was hard to capture). Silly silly me, getting my hopes up. I'm going to bed soon and will stop testing this evening. In the morning I'll test again with FRER and this cheapie brand. What are the odds of three faulty tests when I haven't had any faulty tests with this brand in 14 months...
https://s32.postimg.org/x8xnf66bp/IMG_6707.jpg


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> thank you, squirrel. it's still so surreal to me. after all the hurdles we had to jump to even be able to try and then all the crap my cycles pulled... i still have a hard time believing it's true sometimes. tho, this giant bump and his over abundance of movement is a pretty good reminder that the dream is coming true ;)

I feel the same way. I told my dh that it still hasn't hit me yet. I mean I know she's in there bc she's a wild child, but we never thought it would happen. I love the name and I'm so happy you're doing well.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- maybe the tests earlier in the week were still picking up the trigger :shrug:. I know it was out of your system earlier last cycle, but maybe it was lingering a little longer this month. However, I do see those lines and I fail to give up this cycle. Fxd for tomorrow!

Texas- I cannot wait to see your bfp tomorrow. I honestly think your symptoms are promising and your temps are really going up.

Drum- I'm sorry the bleeding picked up. I hope that your dr appt goes well and baby is fine.

Bla- I usually worried b4 every dr appt, but I'm beyond that now. At some point I figured I needed to relax and enjoy these moments.


----------



## Thorpedo11

squirrel. said:


> jGo: It makes me so happy for you. You really do deserve this beautiful baby you're brewing and I can't wait till he's born!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to commandeer the thread again ladies, but I just got another faint line on the same test with very dilute pee. I don't understand it. FRER still negative, but this cheapie test is showing lines... I think this pic is too faint to see (this one was lighter than the one earlier and in low-lighting was hard to capture). Silly silly me, getting my hopes up. I'm going to bed soon and will stop testing this evening. In the morning I'll test again with FRER and this cheapie brand. What are the odds of three faulty tests when I haven't had any faulty tests with this brand in 14 months...
> https://s32.postimg.org/x8xnf66bp/IMG_6707.jpg

Squirrel those test look just like mine did. I took frer and they looked negative. ( never got a proper BFP with them. ) I'd say test again in the morning. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Squirrel I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. Faintest of shadow lines on the FRER this morning (so faint I can barely make it out on picture - the faintest line I've had yet) and cheapies were blank. Will try again with SMU. My temp went up today again. I'm really not sure what's going on. The cheapies from last night have all dried with a pink line on them. My temp went up again as well. I am pretty confused by tests right now. Last night FRERs weren't as sensitive as cheapies and now FRER is more sensitive than cheapies?

I don't expect you'll see this as it's so faint and also uploading compresses images and diminishes their quality.
https://s32.postimg.org/jju1zpoed/IMG_6724.jpg


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: I'm so excited. I know you want to be cautious with your heart and I understand that really well. I can see all the lines so I'm definitely rooting for this cycle. I would suggest you leave testing today and perhaps even tomorrow.. to give yourself and your system some time to either build up hcg to give a lovely strong pink line or give it time to go out of your system so you don't go back and forth all day. :hugs: 

Smille: You are so right, I should totally relax. I feel a lot more confident about this pregnancy at this stage, but I think I will always be a little bit tense before an appointment. 

jGo: I'm so excited for your little boy! Such a lovely name too, I love it!


----------



## TexasRider

Well temp says it all. AF should be here tmrw. Temp drop of doom for me. And dang it I had my hopes up too. Onto month 11.... Or is it 12? Sigh....


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry drum!!!! please keep us posted!!!!

squirrel i'm still saying bfp. :)

jgo ugh i hear you on the spd. congrats on 30 weeks!!!!! 


afm this is my photo from yesterday at 35+4. I don't know how much bigger it can get, becuase good lord it's huge! officially bigger than i was with dd, who was 8lbs 2oz so i'm officially freaking out about size. AND i don't really eat much, just regular meals as i'm never hungry. Imagine if I ate! :dohh:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=946352&amp;d=1463656654


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mommy - What a great bump. 

Squirrel I too can see the lines and I'm a bad line seer

AFM: I'm calling yesterday O day since now my tests are starting to go faint. I'm hoping this is our cycle. Will go buy some dollar store tests and some FRER digi's and Clear blue digi's as well for confirmation, so I can start testing on the 25th, I'm officially in the 2WW :)


----------



## Smille24

Mommy- wow that's a bump!

Texas- I'm so sorry you got the temp drop today :hugs:.

Squirrel- if there's something faint, there's hope.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I see it too and even though it's tweaked it still looks pink to me. 

Mommy- Beautiful bump hun! Some babies just suck up more of you just means you make awesome placentas and umbilical cords!! Are you comfortable sleeping??


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: Sorry your temp dropped :hugs: It's not definite that you're out, but I know how it feels to see it drop. I so hope that this is just a temporary drop and this is still your BFP month!

Sweet: Welcome to the TWW :wave: I hope your stay is quick and ends in a shiny BFP!

Mommy: Wow :D what a bump! It's amazing! I wouldn't worry too much about size, as bumps can be very misleading. Sometimes small bumps lead to massive babies and big bumps end up in average-sized babies. Hopefully he won't be too big! Not long now. So exciting!


So first news: I got a new job for September! I'll be teaching back at my old school alongside a good friend at that school, so I'm really excited about that. Dreading going back to full time, but I miss class teaching so much, and you can't do that part-time unless you manage to find a class share (and even then, I reckon I'd hate not having total control). Isla's nearly two, so I'm ready for full time again I think. 

Secondly, I reckon this is a continuing of the crazy testing from a few days ago or this is the real chemical that's going wrong. Really not sure what to make of it. Maybe twins and I lost both over a few days? Who knows! Cheapie faintly positive again after a several hour hold this afternoon, but it's lighter than last night. My OPK is also still showing a solid line that's very dark (though not as dark as control line). So something hormonal is going on!
Ready to be out of limbo now.
https://s32.postimg.org/nhzhs62it/faint.jpg


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Ughh wish so bad you can get betas done! It stinks it's not done in the UK! In my crazy mind I'd say go to the hospital so they're forced to do betas or something, but looks like you just have to play this waiting game and see what happens!? I'm sorry that's so frustrating! 

Bee- I'm wondering about you. I think you're still traveling so I hope you're doing well and having fun.


----------



## Conundrum

TeX I am still holding out hope the witch doesn't show. :hugs: 

Mommy Thank you. You have an absolutely beautiful bump hun! Just a few more weeks, I can't believe it. :happydance:

Squirrel I am still so excited for you. I wouldn't worry to much yet hun, if it is a slow riser it might take a while before the hcg will give you a blazing BFP. I hate that you're still in limbo but I will be praying :hugs:


----------



## peskipiksee

Update: Sad news today, ladies. It's a chemical pregnancy. The maybe-baby is not to be this time. Numbers aren't rising as they should and my blood pressure skyrocketed with this one. Last bp was 161/98, pretty high. My husband and I are upset but with my bp going wonky we feel that something was going wrong and although it's harsh to say, we'd rather lose it early if that's the case than become even more attached later on. Maybe next time will be it!


----------



## campn

Drum- I'm praying and hoping your spotting stopped? Still thinking of you. 

Peski- I'm so sorry Pesk :( you're right it's going to hurt regardless but it's better before getting a scan and forming an attachment. Please check your bp again that is awfully high. I hope it goes down ASAP.


----------



## Smille24

Peski- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:.


----------



## Conundrum

Peski I am so sorry, really hope they get your BP down. :hugs: Will be thinking of you.

Campn I appreciate it hun :hugs: bleeding has gone back down so I'll take it. Feeling a lot better today in general


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Peski, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope your blood pressure stabilises again soon.

Drum: I'm really glad your bleeding is reducing. I hope it stays away for good now.



Sorry ladies, I know I've been oversharing tests with you guys, but I really am confused. I had another faint line on the cheapie this morning, it showed up straight away and is slightly darker than yesterday's after 5 hour hold and also, I didn't have one on the IC in the morning. I also took an OPK that is the darkest I've had. It's not positive, but it's very dark for the day my period is due. 
https://s32.postimg.org/ejrgvo6h1/IMG_6802.jpg
https://s32.postimg.org/8bo21olhh/IMG_6808.jpg

My period was due today, but it seems the progesterone is keeping it at bay. I do feel quite heavy and achey, not quite premenstrual cramps, but just a bit heavier than normal in my uterus area, so I reckon my period won't be held away long. I just don't get what is going on with these tests though :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Darker than yesterday's is a good sign honey. I see it on your IC. 
Your temp is still high so that's positive too. I can imagine it's a real horrible waiting game, but at the moment there is nothing to suggest this isn't the real deal. 
I will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Squirrel - I agree with Teeny, your temps seem to be way to high for AF to be arriving, and the tests seem to be going in the right direction. That heaviness in the uterine area could very well be a bean implanting really nicely into your uterus.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- call your dr and tell them you're getting faint tests. If you are pregnant, you definitely need to get more progesterone. I see your lines and I really hope this is it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Squirrel- I see it too and even though it's tweaked it still looks pink to me.
> 
> Mommy- Beautiful bump hun! Some babies just suck up more of you just means you make awesome placentas and umbilical cords!! Are you comfortable sleeping??

thanks hun and no not really. just the last few days i can't seem to sleep as well. everything is starting to go numb if i'm on one side too long, the hips are getting even worse (if that's possible) i have to pee constantly at night, it's just miserable. I'm ready to be done as soon as possible because i just can't get comfy anymore. I hope you're right about average size babies cause dd was 8lbs 2oz at birth and this belly is bigger.



peskipiksee said:


> Update: Sad news today, ladies. It's a chemical pregnancy. The maybe-baby is not to be this time. Numbers aren't rising as they should and my blood pressure skyrocketed with this one. Last bp was 161/98, pretty high. My husband and I are upset but with my bp going wonky we feel that something was going wrong and although it's harsh to say, we'd rather lose it early if that's the case than become even more attached later on. Maybe next time will be it!

oh hun :cry::hugs: i'm so sorry. 



Conundrum said:


> Peski I am so sorry, really hope they get your BP down. :hugs: Will be thinking of you.
> 
> Campn I appreciate it hun :hugs: bleeding has gone back down so I'll take it. Feeling a lot better today in general


thats great news about the bleeding reducing!!!! 



squirrel. said:


> Oh Peski, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope your blood pressure stabilises again soon.
> 
> Drum: I'm really glad your bleeding is reducing. I hope it stays away for good now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, I know I've been oversharing tests with you guys, but I really am confused. I had another faint line on the cheapie this morning, it showed up straight away and is slightly darker than yesterday's after 5 hour hold and also, I didn't have one on the IC in the morning. I also took an OPK that is the darkest I've had. It's not positive, but it's very dark for the day my period is due.
> https://s32.postimg.org/ejrgvo6h1/IMG_6802.jpg
> https://s32.postimg.org/8bo21olhh/IMG_6808.jpg
> 
> My period was due today, but it seems the progesterone is keeping it at bay. I do feel quite heavy and achey, not quite premenstrual cramps, but just a bit heavier than normal in my uterus area, so I reckon my period won't be held away long. I just don't get what is going on with these tests though :(

squirrel i didn't even have to squint or enlarge that photo i saw it pretty easy ! great line!


----------



## pompeyvix

So sorry pesk :( I hope next cycle is a sticky one for you. 

Tex - sorry you got the temp of death... I was so hopefully it was going to turn into a BFP. Saying that , until AF arrives, you're not out. 

Squirrel - wow, what is going on with those tests?!?! I wish I could offer an idea, but I really have no clue. Congrats on the job though. What have you been doing until now? 

Mummy- I love your bump!!

As for me - still feel so unpregnant , it's strange. So different to last time. I know I'm just being a worry wort, but can't help but think something is wrong.


----------



## mommyxofxone

doesn't mean anything pompey! i felt like that for a week, then the nausea started ugh


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel I totally forgot to congratulate you on the new job! That's fantastic news.


----------



## mommyxofxone

did you test today squirrel? btw i always found my cheapies to show before frer in my first pregnancy. i didn't even do anything but cheapies this time around <3


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks guys. I'm quite happy to be out of limbo now and tests were negative this morning. OPK is still darker than normal for this time of cycle, but no longer positive or close. I think this was one hell of a drawn out chemical. Maybe two fertilised eggs? I've decided to do clomid later this cycle, as I've read taking it 2-6 can impede he quality of your eggs, which might be why I've had two chemicals. I am delighted that it works for me though!! I'm also happy that my period is being delayed by the progesterone. I just want to get to Tuesday, then I'll be Cd13 when my husband gets back. I don't want to have to miss it a cycle. We're getting into risky birthday territory now (not that it matters in the long run as long as I get a healthy baby). If I fall pregnant next cycle I'll be due almost exactly on my husband's birthday and the cycle afterwards would give me a due date just after Oscar's birthday. Could make for quite a birthday cluttered start to the year. I'd want to make everyone's birthdays special, so having two so close together wouldn't be ideal. As I said though, what matters is a healthy baby, so I'm not too worried about it :)

Thanks about the job too. I'm currently teaching three days a week as an intervention teacher (teaching small groups to get accelerated progress), but also doing a lot of cover for other teachers. I cannot express how much I had it! I hate not having my own class, I hate not being able to teach what I want to teach and also disagreeing so vehemently with what I am being asked to teach. I really miss my old school and the kids/community we had there. I had to leave because I couldn't work part time there, but now I'm back to full time, I'm happy I'm going back there. I'll also be in Year 6 (oldest in primary school), which I've been wanting to do my whole career and I'll be working with a good friend and someone who has the exact same outlook I have. It's going to be a lot of fun. Now I have his job, I don't mind falling pregnant later. I think this'll make me relax a bit.

Thanks for being here for me ladies throughout all this confusion with the tests. I really appreciate it.


Bee: I hope your travels home were smooth and that you're doing okay. Been thinking of you loads he last few days! :hugs: I hope you're okay!


----------



## TexasRider

Well AF showed today just now. Right on schedule with kindara thinking I was 14dpo yesterday. Hopefully it's a "normal" period and I can conceive soon. Just glad I'm not in limbo anymore and it appears I ovulated even though my chart is jacked up haha. 

I only have 2 more weeks of school and then we are done. Our home remodel project is starting around then as well so this summer should be very interesting. I just hope everything goes according to plan. 

Sorry about the bfn squirell- I hope you can successfully delay your period so you can TTC when your husband gets home from his trip!


----------



## beemeck

Home safely girls <3 still no time for a proper check in as we came home early for a good friends wedding today. So busy! Sending huge hugs to squirrel and pes <3 looks like we are all on the same cycle yet again. Hardly thinking about ttc with everything going on which is good because this is a month off. I'm devastating but my doc doesn't want me on the meds so nothing interferes with the sis (Wednesday morning). So no meds or iui this cycle. I'm so devastated but what can I do ?


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel big :hugs: I am glad the Clomid is working and hopefully setting it back a day or two will do the trick. I am really glad the progesterone is working as well , wishing you the best this cycle.

TeX I am sorry about AF, hopefully with the B out of your system, it will give you a boost as well. GL on the remodeling I hope it goes smoothly for you. 

Bee I am so happy you made it back safely and hope you have a blast at the wedding. Really hope the test sheds some light on what is going on, but I hate you have to take the month off. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all nice to see that everyone seems pretty positive. To the ladies with losses I'm very sorry for your losses <3 :(

AFM: I'm already going crazy with symptom spotting even though I know it's way too early, I'm nauseous, my boobs are tender and I am extremely gassy lol... Check in later.


----------



## Cookieb

I'm out, started spotting today a day early. So weird this cycle. Period was shortened, O'd earlier no signs of AF then bam. On to next cycle...


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow your cycles really are synced up now! 

thinking of all you ladies. big hugs squirrel i so thought this was it.


----------



## Conundrum

Cookie GL on your new cycle hun.

Sweet wishing you lots of luck on your TWW!

Mommy 36 weeks :happydance: 

Hope all of you are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry AF got you in the end Texas :hugs: I was so so hopeful that was it for you.

I am glad AF is delayed for you squirrel so you can hopefully catch your fertile period with your hubby when he is back from Germany. I still wonder what happened in your last cycle... very odd!

Welcome back Bee, I hope you had a lovely trip. I am probably being thick, but what is an SIS? Sorry that means you can't try this cycle. This must be so frustrating :hugs:

Sorry you're out cookie. Babydust for this cycle.

Promising symptoms sweetmama! When are you going to test?

AFM - Can't wait to get to Tuesday and be at 5 weeks. Feels like I've been at 4 weeks forever as I adjusted ticker to take into account my late ovulation. Still no symtoms, but I did take a clear blue digi today and it came up with pregnant 2-3 which has made me feel a tad better. It's taken me so long to get here, I just can't but worry.


----------



## blablamana

Welcome back bee! 

Squirrel: :hugs: 
Pompey: Yay for 2-3!

Afm: had a check-up today and everything was great. Fundus is measuring a little ahead, which she seemed fine with. Baby kicked the doppler away so now I can finally dare to say it here: I've been feeling the baby move since 16 weeks hehe. Yesterday baby kicked me so hard I saw my belly move a couple of times for each kick (which looks so weird!). I finally had proof today haha! She said that the baby was very strong already :smug:
Everything was great and now only 8 more days till the 20-week scan. 
Finally starting to have a bump, not sure if I should post a bump-pic tho.

SO and I spent Saturday at a castle (did a tour and everything) and suddenly he started talking about marriage, how our wedding would look etc. He seemed really keen on getting married.
Wish he would ask me though, but I know that will take a couple more years probably. :trouble:

How is everyone doing today? It's so quiet here!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been around much, work and life and everything else has been quite hectic but, it seems that I may be sticking around again. 

Little back story...I started new medicines at the end of March for some unrelated pregnancy, TTC stuff so when AF didn't show up in April I didn't think twice about it, thinking the new meds may be affecting AF. When May came around and still no AF, me and FH purchased a test yesterday and before I even left the bathroom, there was a blazing BFP on the test. 

Obviously this time around we're trying not to get too excited and I know for certain we'll be a little hesitant until we get through the rocky 1st trimester. For those who don't remember, we lost a baby last December and I had to have a D&C. I'm going to run next door to my doctors today and see what the game plan is going to be this time around. 

We of course did the estimated due date calculator already and it's saying I'm due December 29. I will say that I am happy to be back with you ladies again. <3


----------



## blablamana

Congrats TTC! :D That is awesome, try to enjoy it even though it's a little scary now. :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you so much. I'm trying to let it all soak in this time. I'm still in shock. 

It's so glad to see so many ladies here expecting! I can't wait to see how many more BFP's pop up!


----------



## campn

Ttc- Yay I'm so glad you're back and pregnant! I've been checking your profile but you were never on! Glad things are better now! So you're about 8 weeks or so now!?? so lovely to hear from you again! 

Bla- maybe he's planning something and just giving you subtle hints!? I knew the day my DH was going to propose I really wasn't surprised at all hehe, he's not good at hiding stuff!


----------



## Conundrum

Pompey one more day! I know pregnancy seems to crawl by until the end lol. Will keep FX for a very happy and healthy bean.

Bla congratulations on a very strong boy! Post the pics! I love bumps lol and as tiny as you are I bet it is just adorable! I am with Campn though, you might be getting another surprise this pregnancy :happydance:

TTC congratulations !!!! I understand being worried and hope your doctors can help. A nice Christmas baby, congratulations again!


----------



## beemeck

wow amazing ttcbaby!! it's so good to see you back :) I'm so happy for you love :hugs:

still don't have enough time for a proper check in as first day back at work is quite busy, but it's getting a little easier now to keep up since it's so quiet here! I guess that's because all of us ttcers are spending time with AF now. :cry: at least there is one less of us now, pompey :hugs: :happydance:

rescheduled my SIS for thursday. pompey, a SIS is a saline ultrasound that gets a REALLY good look at your uterus. I hardly know what it is either, beyond that - I'm scared to look it up lol. my doc said he sees a "blip" on the bottom of my uterus that he wants to check out. so that is what my week entails. no meds or IUI because I guess it's fairly invasive and has to be done after AF but before O and the meds were causing me to O too soon. annoying - so I guess just the old fashioned way this month, a waste of time. :dohh: sigh. 

oh and finally, I need to express my deepest sympathies to you iris. you are prob gone by now, but my heart is truly broken for you and I hope to see you rejoining us in the near future. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


love to all of my ladies!!!


----------



## blablamana

Haha ladies, I wish! He is the romantic in our case and wants a huge wedding. He knows that we won't be able to do that for at least 1-2 years, so I doubt that he'll propose before baby. Will keep hoping though, I keep dropping small hints here and there :blush:


Also, here is the 'bump' at 18+5. Feel like it's still more of a cookie-bump than a baby-bump but we're getting there I think!
And yes, my shirt is inside-out and SO neglected to mention that. Was too lazy to take another picture haha

How are you doing Drum & Campn?


----------



## campn

Bee- I'm glad they're doing more tests bee! Sounds like you've a wonderful Doctor hun! I'm sorry you're not ttcing this cycle but really I think you deserve the break. Taking your vacation was a great way to get your life back so I'm glad you get a month off too. I think you and Squirrel must have a deal to wait together!! 

Squirrel- Are you for sure postponing IUI this cycle or maybe you'll go with it after all?? 

Bla- You look adorable! Sometimes my bump is non existent too and that makes me worry but then it pops back up! I've noticed she's always awake around midnight and around 5 am so I'm sure that'll be her night schedule outside of the womb. Lawd help me! 

Gina- I'm wondering about you too!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm trying to let it all soak in this time. I'm still in shock.
> 
> It's so glad to see so many ladies here expecting! I can't wait to see how many more BFP's pop up!

A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello all hows it going?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies... So I know I've posted a couple times on this thread but I'm horrible at posting LOL I'm more of a stalker reader I guess... 
I'm on CD11 today... My last cycle was only 24 days so I'm guessing my cycles r around 24 days... I guess I'll find out if I start AF around the 6th of June.... I only had 2 days of kinda EWCM and that was Friday and Saturday and yesterday it was kinda watery and I had a lot of lower right pelvic pain so I'm assuming I ovulated yesterday evening but I've been taking opks since Thursday evening doing it 3 times a day and none have been even close to positive so maybe I didn't O yet??? But my cm is more creamy school glue like today and cervix is high and soft... Yesterday it was high and soft as well... Taking an opk at 2 my time and checking CP/CM again art that time as well. 
DH and I DTD Friday and Saturday... But I'm curious if I could've missed my surge.... My opks didn't show up till Thursday evening so that's when I started using them... I guess I'll just find out... This is my first cycle actually using them so I'm still getting three hang of it... I use the ovia app, and checking my cm and cp and do OPKs... I would temp but my kids wake up and different times so it wouldn't be accurate for me...


----------



## gina236

Campn thanks for thinking of me! I'm stalking but not much to add. Got a positive wondfo yesterday, darker than most of my squinter positives, but today they are back to barely there. So idk. AF is due tomorrow and so far no spotting. If no spotting by tomorrow morning I'll take a frer but not bothering getting my hopes up. Back to work today so it's just a blah day.


----------



## blablamana

Gina: I'm happy you got a positive, but I'm sorry that they seem lighter now. Don't give up hope, with AF not due yet it's still early. Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee :hugs: I really hope this test lets you know something and you can come back full force next cycle. Will be thinking of you hun

Bla men can surprise you! I sure hope he does hun. As I thought too cute! Im doing alright, like you anxious for the 20 week next week. On the same thought though I can't believe we're already near 20 weeks! Might try for a pic when hubby gets home.

Campn lol hopefully her routine may change more. If not I have heard of studies that can help sleep train while they're still cooking. We did try classical last go and Ode to Joy still breaks a temper tantrum now :haha:

Karma you might have missed a surge or had a false one. I would still test once a day for the next couple of days to be sure you're not having too short a luteal phase or haven't ovulated yet.

Gina love the picture hun. You look amazing! Really hope AF stays away and those test get darker still.


----------



## campn

Gina- You're still going to see a specialist righ?? I think you mentioned some tests already came back normal and all is good. Are there any more tests getting done soon? Also how is the Italy vacation!?? Love the new avatar!! :) 

Drum- I hope everything comes back great for you, 20 week scans always scare me so it's normal for you to worry, but I hope if anything they'd be a source of reassurance for you! It's crazy to think I've 17 weeks only to go, I panic a little thinking of going from 1 kid to 2. It'll definitely feel like I've balls thrown at me while I try to juggle them all lol


----------



## KarmaLeigh

drum... Yeah I did not get my OPKs till Thursday afternoon but I did have the right pelvic pain yesterday which is constant for me on cycle day 10 so I think I O'd just not 100%... And my luteal phase is 14 days... I just never used OPKs... If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'll try doing the OPKs starting right after AF since my cycles r only 24days...


----------



## gina236

campn said:


> Gina- You're still going to see a specialist righ?? I think you mentioned some tests already came back normal and all is good. Are there any more tests getting done soon? Also how is the Italy vacation!?? Love the new avatar!! :)
> 
> Drum- I hope everything comes back great for you, 20 week scans always scare me so it's normal for you to worry, but I hope if anything they'd be a source of reassurance for you! It's crazy to think I've 17 weeks only to go, I panic a little thinking of going from 1 kid to 2. It'll definitely feel like I've balls thrown at me while I try to juggle them all lol

I haven't gotten to see my doctor to go over results yet of DHs tests. All mine came back normal. Still waiting to hear about DHs SA and his blood test that they said would probably come in 2 weeks ago -_- but once everything is in I will be requesting a referral to a RE. But I don't have any more vacation time so I won't be able to do too much until August when my time renews. 

Italy was amazing! If I spoke the language I would not have come back. Lol. That was the only hard part but I loved it. We had a great time!


----------



## beemeck

gina - so glad you loved Italy! I hadn't wanted to say it before your trip, but I could not get out of that country fast enough! So I'm really glad you enjoyed yourself! now that we are back, we can finally share some photos! :happydance:


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I am way to excited to see her, especially since kicks are still sporadic at best. Just everything else makes me nauseous lol. I will be better when it is over- I just tend to over think things. Just one week left until V-Day for you! Juggling may become a way of life but I think that is with any addition. You'll be a pro and I bet your ds will love to help as well. You watch she'll be so mellow and so much fun youll be planning number 3.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies  I look forward to spending some more time with you all!!!


----------



## gina236

Bee why did you not like it?! I loved it. Such a different slower way of life. 

Sorry for skipping other comments. Can't do a proper response at work today lol.


----------



## beemeck

yes def slower and that part I really enjoyed. I just thought it was dirty, overcrowded, dangerous and I couldn't take all of the horribly sad, homeless people. If I say one more homeless 90 year old woman, I was going to lose my mind! what was your favorite place?? Florence was my fave since it was the least crowded and messy.


----------



## pompeyvix

Thanks for the explanation of the SIS , Bee. I hope it proves fruitful. This may be the month you get a natural BFP. You never know!

Gina - I really really hope AF stays away and your tests get darker again. I'm glad you enjoyed Italy! What was your favourite city? We leave 3 weeks Friday and I cannot wait! Bee, what made you dislike Italy? We went last summer and it's one of the best holidays we have had, so much so we are returning but to a different part.

Karma - good luck this cycle. I'd recommend using OPKs three times a day over your fertile period to catch your surge. My surge was only ever a few hours and so could be easily missed. I'd also recommend temping if you can. I am sure understanding my cycles better helped me in part get my BFP. If your kids wake a different times, Id set an alarm to go off before the first one usually wakes, take your temp and then roll over and go back to sleep. If that doesn't sound appealing, it should still be fairly accurate if you take your temp when you first child wakes you assuming you do it before you speak, drink or move! I used to set my alarm for 6.25am every morning, take temp and roll over and go back to sleep. It's very interesting to see your pattern and confirm ovulation 100%. 

I love your little bump , blab! Cute! And I am so pleased your check up went well.

Congrats TTC!! A Christmas baby, how wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## gina236

Florence was definitely my favorite! We took a vespa tour through the hills of Tuscany, so gorgeous! We stayed out of most of the touristy areas. Our apartments were all on the outside of the cities so we would just travel to the city to see something and just go back and eat outside the main areas. I can't stand looking like a tourist. That's why we rented apartments instead of staying in hotels etc. I think I saw a total of 3 homeless old ladies. They were weirdly pushy even though they wouldn't look at you at all.


----------



## beemeck

pompey - we would like to go back as well and this time do small towns and the tuscan countryside. we did the big hitters last time and as I said, I thought it was very overcrowded, dirty, sketchy and sad. I was shocked as Italy was my number one pick - my Grandmother is from there. I think we just need to explore the beautiful parts of Italy and avoid all of the hype next time. where are you off to for this trip??


----------



## beemeck

that sounds a lot better than what we did Gina! we also don't do many "touristy" stuff in general, but really wanted to do the big hitters in rome, and that's where I really wanted to just leave. so it does seem like the farther away from the hype you are, the better. But the big cities in other countries in Europe were just so beautiful and lovely that I can't help feeling a little miffed by Italy. but so glad you loved it. we did a bike tour all through florence that was just great. and yes - they are pushy without even looking at you! I think it's the guilt trip and how bad I felt for them! :nope:


----------



## KarmaLeigh

pompey... Yeah temping wouldn't work for me... My son who is 7 has really bad dysomnia and it causes my insomnia to kick in so I hardly get enough sleep in a row to temp... I know I gotta get like 3 hrs of solid sleep and I never get that... Waking up multiple times a night with maybe an hr or 2 at a time of sleep.... 
But I just got home from picking my 4yr old daughter up from school and checked my cp/cm and my cm was like ewcm and cevix is high and soft still (never really can till whether it's open or closed, I don't think mine closes all the way since having 4 kids vaginally and a c section) but Imma take another opk in a few hrs and see if it's still light or if it's darkening up some... Question... Can they go from super faint to positive within a few hrs? New to the OPKs.... I know mine almost always has some type of line but I know they can't be positive without the test line being as dark or darker then the control line.


----------



## TexasRider

Karma- Yes they can go positive in a matter of hours. Sometimes I get an almost close to positive and then the next time I test it's not even close so I figure I missed my surge.

Afm- AF is still doing her thing and seems to be a normal period for me thank goodness. I'm hoping that I get a good surge and good egg this month and hopefully we can catch it. I mean at this point we have tried for so long it's bound to happen soon right?!?


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Ok thank u Texas and I hope this cycle gives u ur BFP!!


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- Congrats on your surprise baby!

Gina- fxd af stays away and your tests get darker.

Bee- I'm glad to see you back! I had the saline ultrasound and it was much easier than the hsg (if it's the same test). They just put a catheter in your uterus and the sonogram probe then inject saline solution. It is very quick and painless. It checks for abnormalities and fibroids. Fxd it goes well.

Drum- fxd your appt goes well. Baby movements are definitely a good sign.

Bla- cute little bump! I'm glad your dr appt went well.

Campn- I'm also terrified of the unknown going from 1 kid to 2, but I know it'll be ok. My dd is much older and gets more and more excited as time goes on. Your ds will be a protective big brother.

Afm- we've been so busy with landscaping, I'm completely pooped. I'm trying to stay active, but I really need to start taking it easier. Our little girl has been very active tonight and I can feel kicks with my hand finally.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you Smile, your bump is the cutest


----------



## campn

Gina- I sincerely hope you hear nothing but good news but also be provided with somethin that could explain things and help you. Also I wish we could travel somewhere but with finances and two kids soon that may have to wait. DH said we could do Hawaii next year and have the grandparents baby sit but I don't think I can leave a baby behind until they're like two :p 

Drum- You're always so sweet and so full of grace! I stinking love you. You just have this calming way about you and I always look forward to your replies hun. Hopefully the bed rest is bearable and I hope you won't have to be on bed rest for much longer once everything checks out. 

Smille- we've been fixing up our landscape too, we are trying to get it managed before the 90es hit. I've been trying to walk more but today I almost sat on the side walk to take a break lol. My lower belly and down there gets so sore if I walk for too long. 
I've been feeling kicks from the outside too and DH felt her twice! I'm hoping to get movements on camera though but I think it won't happen soon.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Campn, I just realized you're having a girl!!! That's amazing!!! So happy for you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Campn, I just realized you're having a girl!!! That's amazing!!! So happy for you &#10084;&#65039;

Thank you TTC!! You've no idea how your news really brightened up my day!! I'm so glad you're back :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you so much. We're both still in shock, we haven't really been able to discuss since we're still trying to wrap our minds around it.

You ladies have all been such a great support that I am happy to come back and have you all here with me.


----------



## Conundrum

Tex :hugs: I know your BFP is coming. Especially with how your last cycle was I think you are right about the Bs. Everything crossed for you.

Smille thank you. I am so happy you can feel Hannah. I hope the landscaping gets a bit easier on you and you are still enjoying some shopping.

Campn you're too sweet and I am glad that I can help. I do not doubt for a minute though Ms Juliette is going to be anything but absolutely perfect. I hope the bedrest stop soon as well. Hubby has a week in July off and would love to make plans other than just the nursery lol.


----------



## campn

I see you put up her name and everything!! Awww I love it!!! She's going to be so gorgeous like you and Shay! I hope you can find somewhere relaxing to go to in July! I was hoping to go somewhere too but zika has me scared.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

My friend who is due in November is having the same issue. Her and her husband were hoping for a nice vacation before the baby comes but, she's too afraid of the Zika virus. I think they may go to San Fran for a week. Her doctor told her that was safe.


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> My friend who is due in November is having the same issue. Her and her husband were hoping for a nice vacation before the baby comes but, she's too afraid of the Zika virus. I think they may go to San Fran for a week. Her doctor told her that was safe.

I've been spraying myself with deet and that stuff is pretty strong! It can almost take off any nail polish! I'm allergic to mosquitos as it is already and now that? Nature is trying to kill me. 

Ttc have you had a scan yet??


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

That's it, I'm coming to Florida and wrapping you in a bubble until September :haha:

Not yet, I ran next door to my OBGYN (my Dr. is literally right next door to my office) because I needed to find out how many MG of aspirin he wanted me to take. He told me when I had my D&C to call him the minute I found out I was pregnant again because he would want me on an aspirin regime. His nurse said that he's going to want to see me right away, I'm assuming because of the MC last time. They called me yesterday afternoon to see if I could come in before 1 but, I couldn't make it. I'm hoping for a phone call today to see if they're able to squeeze me in this week. She said the latest would be next week. FX that I get to go soon. I want a scan so I can see for certain that this one is ok and has a HB. 

I will say that I am having a lot more symptoms this time around. I've been nauseated, my boobs are KILLING me, I've had a lot more CM and I've been a lot more moody. Everything makes sense now that I know I'm pregnant. I thought I was just in a rut the past few weeks.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn thank you lol but DH picked her name so I cannot take any credit. I would love to just go up to the state park. We haven't been since Shys been born but the waterfalls are stunning. Zika actually has not been too much of a concern here. Alabama has always been over run with mosquitoes and the state has gone to some extremes this year. Traveling out of state would make me anxious though


----------



## campn

TTC- I'm glad your doctor seems very responsive that's awesome! I'm glad for you! Getting a scan done definitely can calm you down in the first few weeks. My doctor said as soon as we see a heart beat and it's above 120 bpm then your chances are really good! I think you've nothing to worry about this time :) how are the wedding plans!?? Do you have a date?? 

Drum- I think I've told you my DH is from Huntsville? We've been talking about moving there oneday as from everyone I talked to it sounds like a beautiful city and I would like to get one of those big southern homes with a big yard and an upstairs deck!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

No date set as of yet. Thankfully we weren't planning on getting married until 2018 anyway. It seems that we'll just now have an extra ring bearer or flower girl to attend


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I remember! The area is absolutely beautiful and the old Victorians and ranchers are amazing. We toured one right before purchasing our house and the craftsmanship is like nothing else. If you have time I would certainly come and check it out. If you enjoy nature or food you'll love it.

TTC I am happy they are seeing you so quickly. I hope your scan is amazing and your rainbow bean has a beautiful strong HB. I hope the next few months go as smooth as possible , you deserve it hun.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you so much! I'm actually much more calm this time. Last time I purchased at least 10 tests and kept taking them. This time, all I've used are the two that came in the pack. 

We are waiting to tell a lot of people this time, I know his mom will probably be pissed that we waited to tell her but, last time she blabbed her mouth to everyone and we rather not have to go through that this time. This is our decision.


----------



## campn

Drum- Are you also in Huntsville!? I definitely would love seeing the hills and cotton fields I hear about all the time! I really do need to visit. I know DH wanted to visit and show me around too!

Ttc- This time we waited until I was 8 weeks to share the news with DH's parents. I just wanted to go in for a scan first and make sure things were good cause I didn't want everyone knowing if I miscarried as I feel I need to mourn this alone without DH's family right there. Also it was good to just for once have something private! I'm completely with you on this.


----------



## Roschey

Can u join you ladies?! Going CRAZY in the TWW game! This is my 4th month TTC post mirena perforation surgery. I should have ovulated around 5/19, so around 4dpo?
Frequent urination (but I also drink a lot of water), burning in breasts and tender nipples, fatigue, insatiable hunger, cp is all over- too high to really reach right now, and cm keeps changing- lotion like texture right now. Also some light cramping, slightly elevated heart rate and temp... could this be our month or just post ovulation hormones?? Hubs birthday is the 31st and I so want to be able to suprise him with a BFP!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I didn't appreciate a lot of things she did last time. I normally don't mind her but, she posted it on Facebook, we had to beg her NOT to tag us. Also, after I had the MC, she basically blamed that on why she started to smoke cigarettes again. 

So, this time I'm being selfish and will tell her when I feel comfortable enough to make the news public.


----------



## Smille24

Im taking a break from yard work. It is going to be 80° today...yikes! My mom's friend works down the street and saw me working outside. My mom called him for something and he told her he saw me digging in my yard. Of course she called to yell at me and tell me I should rest. I'm pregnant...I'm not dying. I really don't think work will hurt me, in fact me staying active is a great thing. She's so irritating.

Drum- we're traveling to AL in a couple of weeks near Huntsville for my BIL's wedding. I already purchased a huge bottle of deet lol. My dr said not to worry bc most of the zika cases are from people traveling overseas and then passing it through intercourse. She said if I wear bug spray, I'll be fine. I love the name btw!

Ttc- we waited until our first couple of scans to tell anyone. I was seeing an RE, so I got 2 early scans so they could release me to my ob. Once a strong HB was established, we told people. Don't worry how people will feel, it's your life and your news to tell.


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> I didn't appreciate a lot of things she did last time. I normally don't mind her but, she posted it on Facebook, we had to beg her NOT to tag us. Also, after I had the MC, she basically blamed that on why she started to smoke cigarettes again.
> 
> So, this time I'm being selfish and will tell her when I feel comfortable enough to make the news public.

Wow, that is awful! That's your news to share, not hers. MILs can be so awful.

After we told my mil we were expecting she said "well it's about damn time". I said "well sorry but we had a tough time conceiving"...I wanted to throat punch her. Then she got mad bc I posted our announcement on FB. SomeSome of my friends work with her and they congratulated her the next day and she threw a fit and said she wanted to break the news. I said "well sorry but it's our baby, our news get over it".


----------



## blablamana

Aww Smille, at least she means well and is worried! My mom was pretty upset that I lifted some things when we were busy moving a couple of weeks ago (she didn't yell, just played the pity card) and it's annoying, but also kind of sweet. 

And god, your MIL is the meanest of the bunch for crying out loud that b**** is cold. You do seem to know how to deal with her bullshit :haha: 

My MIL came over Sunday and sneakily handed SO a piece of paper regarding parental rights for dads because that is not automatically handled here in the Netherlands. Dads (when unmarried) get to 'acknowledge' the kid but that doesn't give them rights. However, if you get married after the kid is born, the dad automatically gets those rights anyway. The paper talked about crazy mothers/girlfriends that used the kid as leverage when breaking up. 
I had to swallow some curse words lol. 
Luckily SO knows that even IF (and that's a big IF, we want to spend our lives together 100%) we ever break up I would never use our kid as leverage against him. 
I was quite offended by that. But I'm too chicken to say anything.

Drum: I love the name so much, it's so wonderful <3. I love that we'll have a boy but we had a very beautiful girl's name lined up that I've gotten so attached too. Hope that we'll get to use it someday :) If not, also fine of course. Boys are awesome too :D 
Only 7 more days till my scan and 8 till yours! Getting so close to being halfway now!


----------



## blablamana

Roschey: Welcome! This is a very supportive and lovely group of ladies so I'm sure you'll feel right at home here :) Mirena perforation sounds horrifying! 
Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## Roschey

Thanks so much! It's so exciting to follow in everyone's journeys to motherhood!! We haven't told friends or family that we're TTC so this is my only outlet really!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Wow Smile & Blabla...I seriously have NO words. What selfish and inconsiderate acts from both MIL's.

Just got a call from my Doctor, my first appt. is Thursday!!! Kind of exciting and nerve wracking.


----------



## Conundrum

Ttc I do not blame you one bit. Enjoy it, and do not even worry about their opinions. Would love to see pictures if you have the chance. Sorry she took it so far.

Campn sorry Shy got up and mom came over so we decided to go for it and get in the pool. The new house is only a little over an hour and a half away from Huntsville but Ive been. If I can convince DH to rebooking our tickets will hopefully be going this spring for a sky diving session. He hates heights so we'll see lol.

Smille I am sorry your MIL behaved like that. Moms can be overwhelming in general but it is nice yours just seems generally concerned. Enjoy your break today hun. You'll love it down here outside of the heat it is truly beautiful. The bug spray is always a good idea too.

Bla That is truly terrible of her! I am sorry you had to go through that. Thank you and I am sure you'll get to use the name. A boy and a girl would be very sweet though boys are truly too cute as they're almost always a momma's boy.

Ros welcome! GL on your TWW!


----------



## campn

Ttc- So you're the one hurting and then she goes and blames you for her own addiction!? Please! It's not your problem she can't deal with stressful situations. We all deal which ever way we can but don't go blaming someone else! <3 big hug! 

Smille- Oh I don't get that! It's a pregnancy not a disability! I told my sister I wanted to go to Seaworld not like rides but attend the shows and walk around the aquarium it's a good mild workout and also poor DS doesn't get to go and do stuff. She said do you think you should? Take it easy you're pregnant, but it didn't come out in a nice caring tone either so that's why I got a bit upset. 

Bla- I understand she wants to protect his rights, but he's a grown up who can go ahead and look things up! Also not like you'd ever keep him away from his son, or keep your son away from his father but some people like doing things like that I guess. Stirring drama! 

Drum- I would like a house out in the country with a huge yard so maybe we'll venture out of Huntsville a bit! Pool sounds so good right about now!!

Welcome welcome Rosch!! :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm hoping I get a scan and if I do I'll definitely share pictures.

I would assume he would want to see a HB though so, 99% sure I'll have an U/S.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I hope you dont mind, but I copied your signature. I thought it was so wonderful!

Ttc- I think you'll definitely have an ultrasound since a doppler wont pick up the HB that quickly. I'm so excited for you!

Bla- Here in Ohio, the same law applies. If you arent married b4 birth, the father has no rights unless there's a court agreement. That's awful that she brought that subject up! Wow! It sounds like something my MIL would do. Dh and I had a discussion a long time ago about "what if" and our kids will definitely not be used and ponds or to get ahead money wise. I know so many women who abuse the child support system.

Campn- you'd be fine at Seaworld. Geez walking and viewing animals is not going to do any harm. People are nutty. 

Welcome Rosch! This is a safe place to discuss ttc and vent. Talking about the subject in real life can be an unkind experience.

Bee, Texas and Squirrel- I'm thinking about you ladies and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Got my first positive OPK this afternoon... Feeling really good and positive this cycle BD Friday and Saturday and we plan on DTD again the next 3 nights just to cover everything... I hope u ladies r doing good


----------



## campn

Karma- That sounds very very promising!! I kinda miss taking OPKS, especially when they'd actually turn positive! Good luck hun.


----------



## peskipiksee

So DH and I are trying once more for baby #2 after this recent CP. I'm not feeling as gung-ho or excited this time around. Is it wrong that after losing our little poppy seed I'm feeling anxious and a little discouraged?

I'll be coming into my TWW next week and I can't believe I'm not looking forward to it. I don't even want to test. Ugh, this sucks.

To all the other ladies here in the TWW, I have my FX always!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Had my 36 week gbs appt yesterday. He's measuring at 38 weeks! She said he has like no room at all, I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hes very low and head down. She said it's a very good possibility I won't make it to my next appt on thursday


----------



## Smille24

Mommy- wow that's big news. I guess now it's time to mentally prepare for his arrival. Good luck hun!

Karma- fxd for you this cycle.

Peski- I think what you're feeling is completely normal. I wish you the best this cycle!


----------



## gina236

Mommy that's so exciting! Are you ready?

Peski, that's totally normal. Trying after a loss unfortunately takes most of the fun out of it. 

Afm, a day late, lines on tests but starting to bleed now. DH and I have decided to stop trying until I find a RE. I did everything possible this month to make it stick and still didn't work so once I start fully bleeding which should be today I'm done temping, taking opks, and charting. It's just a waste of time as obviously after 6 or 7 CPs something is preventing a baby from sticking. The only thing that worries me about not charting is if I wasn't this month I would think I am 5 days late when really I just O'd 4 days late. Hopefully I will be able to keep that in mind and not get too excited if I'm late.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Well I hope you get it hun. You'll love the area and yards here can come upwards of 5acres or more. Certainly enough room for the kids to play.

Karma best of luck hun, everything crossed for you!

Peski :hugs: I know it cannot be easy, but I hope this cycle gives you your take home BFP. Will be praying hun.

Mommy wow! I am so excited for you, and his measurements are amazing! Please keep us updated hun, wishing you lots of smooth labor thoughts!

Gina :hugs: I really hope they figure things out soon. I am so sorry you have to keep going through this. I will be thinking of you.

Smille no worries hun you are more than welcome to use whatever. I love your names I am not sure I've heard Haileys but they really go well together.


----------



## campn

Peski- It sounds like a very normal thing to feel hun, but hopefully it won't always last and pretty soon you'll feel better. 

Mommy- Wow he wants to come now! Definitely pack your hospital bag ASAP if you haven't yet. I didn't even pack mine this early but you never know! 

Gina- You're doing the right thing, I see why you don't want to keep going through this and just want to find an answer first. Charting and OPKS only add this heightened sense of stress and you don't need this that. Just give a few days window for when you think you ovulated if you still want to keep tabs but not actually charting. Best of luck gina! 

Bee and Squirrel- Any updates yet?? Hope you both are doing great.


----------



## beemeck

nothing new here on this boring off cycle. SIS is tomorrow morning and I might have updates then. :shrug: 

<3


----------



## TexasRider

Not a lot going on here either... AF is gone and it seemed like a normal type period. Daughter was up off and on all night last night so temp isn't super reliable but I am going to put it in anyway. I should O next week late sometime. Which is good cause I get out for summer vacation next week so I won't be having to get up early for school and I can stay up later to get bd in. 

I really hope this is a normal cycle for me with a good temp shift. I haven't had any B vitamins lately so im hoping they are all gone now and don't cause issues


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Peski, what you're feeling is completely normal. I am currently expecting after a loss. Even with 2 confirmed BFP's, I still don't believe it and refuse to get excited until I can breathe a little easier which could possibly be when the baby is born. If you ever need to talk, let me know 

Mommy!!! So exciting. You may have a May baby!!! I still remember when you got your BFP, I can't believe it's almost that time already. Congratulations and good luck!!!

Campn, we've been debating since we got engaged if we were ever going to buy and honestly, to buy here would be a waste. I live in Staten Island, NY which is part of the five boroughs of NYC and it is the most suburban but, the house prices here are well over $400,000.00 and for that price you don't even get much of a yard or property for kids to play in. It's still a debate of course but, I just can't see spending that kind of money for almost nothing.

Bee! Sorry to hear you're having a boring cycle but, I'm glad you had an amazing vaca. It sounds like what you and DH needed. Hopefully you'll get the answers you need after tomorrows test. I'm rooting for you both <3


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I hope tomorrow's test goes well and they find that everything is normal.

Texas- I hear you on summer vacation. Dd has 4 days left after today and I'm looking forward to more relaxed mornings. Plus I'll no longer have to babysit my neighbor's child which will be AMAZING!

Drum- I can't take credit for my dd's name, my dh named her. I think it fits her well. I named this one which was the agreement we made 7 yrs ago. 

Gina- I hope you find a RE who listens to your concerns and will figure out why you are having some problems. I know it may seem overwhelming or an emotional process, but you will find that their main goal is the same as yours...to get you pregnant. My only regret is that we didn't seek help sooner.


----------



## campn

TTC- My bestfriend lives in Staten Island and also says the same thing. I understand though being so close to NYC may make it hard to move since you'd probably miss it even if you hate it now. Do you have any ideas where you might move?

Right now I'm getting so sick of Florida, but even if I move I'll be sick of the next state I'm sure, but it's either going to be Alabama or Colorado, which sounds like complete opposites but both states have wonderful job opportunities for DH.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit awol! I find the first few days of a cycle difficult and also trying to cope with how last cycle ended. Sitting down with my kids for dinner. Will properly reply later on.


----------



## blablamana

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit awol! I find the first few days of a cycle difficult and also trying to cope with how last cycle ended. Sitting down with my kids for dinner. Will properly reply later on.


:hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Bee: Good luck with your SIS! 

afm: I'm a little bit stressed because of not getting a new contract come July (boss admitted that was because I'm pregnant otherwise they would have kept me. This is legal because my current contract is temporary. Otherwise it would be highly illegal to fire me). Nobody will hire me with a big belly here, so that's great. I get it, they don't want to rehire a pregnant lady because it costs them 4 months of maternity leave. Still sucks though. Have to find a solution to that.
SO is on holiday till Saturday with a friend and when I texted him about me not getting a new contract he wasn't very supportive about it, obviously wanted to enjoy his holiday and not bother with that. :sad: I know we don't need that money and I will get unemployment money, but jeez. I was really sad about it, because I love my job! He means well but is such a man sometimes :haha: 

How is everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Campn, I didn't realize you had a friend in SI! What part? I wouldn't even know where else to move besides Jersey where I would get more bang for our buck BUT, taxes are kind of crazy there so, it would almost be the same difference. Raising a child here right now scares me too. We have a HUGE heroin/pain killer epidemic happening. Literally grown men overdosing in restaurant bathrooms during family night....:growlmad:

Bla...I'm so sorry to hear about the stress and bad news. I really hope you can find something else. My fingers are crossed for you.

squirrel and Gina :hugs: I really hope you both can find answers and get those BFP's you both deserve.


----------



## TexasRider

Well now I'm having more bright red spotting... Wtf AF come on and leave already


----------



## squirrel.

Bla: Im really sorry about your contract not being renewed :hugs: How upsetting! It seems so immoral to use your pregnancy as a reason to not have you back and its so annoying that you werent on a permanent contract and protected by the law. I really hope you find something new soon.

Camp: Aw, thanks for thinking of me. I am so jealous of you living in Florida :D Perhaps its the TV/Movies effect, but it seems amazing from afar. Though I was reading in the news about Nile crocodiles turning up in parts of Florida. Scary! 

BabyG: Wow! Congrats!!! What an amazing surprise for you!! I hope you get that scan at your appointment! I really hope you have a healthy and happy nine months.

Texas: Im glad your period was normal. I hope youre in for a nice normal predictable cycle this time around that ends in a shiny BFP! Hopefully the Vitamin B is out your system now and it wont delay ovulation.

Bee: I hope your SIS goes well tomorrow! I hope they find some answers that can easily be fixed!

Gina: Huge hugs :hugs: Im so so sorry that youre going through yet another chemical. Its just so unfair! I think it sounds like a good idea to take a small break from the stress of TTC. How long will it be till you get an RE sorted? Do you have to wait for a referral?

Mommy: Agh!!! Exciting! It sounds like hes ready to go!! How are you feeling? I cant wait to see the little guy!

Pesky: :hugs: Im so sorry you went through that chemical pregnancy. They are just so cruel. You get your hopes up and then start to feel excited and plan your new baby, but then its just swept away without getting a chance to start. The worst thing about chemicals is you the start to feel so scared of getting another BFP in case that one too just fades away again. If you ever want to talk, Im here. :hugs: I really hope this is the cycle you get your forever baby.

Karma: Go catch that egg!! Hope your positivity leads you to a BFP this month.

Smille and Drum: Lovely as always, how are you both?

Roschey: Welcome to the most lovely and supportive thread around!

Im amazed at some of your MIL stories ladies! Huge hugs. How do you bear them? What horrible people they are!







So I had a realisation today: if the clomid has actually started helping me ovulate properly for the first time, then this is only two months of trying now and I conceived both times. That doesnt seem so bad when I look at it like that :haha: I wish I had known about this PCOS earlier and the fact that I probably wasnt properly ovulating (or if I was, it was an immature egg). It explains so much. I have a really good feeling about taking clomid days 4-8 instead of 2-6 in order to get a healthier, more mature egg. I just need ovulation to hold off till CD15 when my husband gets back, which isnt unheard of for me. After not seeing him for a week, itll be a passionate affair, so hopefully enough to make a baby :haha:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I like that the winters are so mild, the beaches, and theme parks! But the summers are quite hot and full of bugs. I literally have a cockroach come through the garage or back patio on daily basis. Yuck!

I've heard about the nile crocodiles, someone smuggled them in from Africa! Florida isn't where they usually are. I've no idea what they'll do with them now, probably put them in a zoo or relocate them. 

You are def a fertile myrtle Squir! You've just been having a bit of bad luck but I know that doesn't last. I can't wait for you to be reunited with your sweet DH!! It'll definitely be passionate I'm sure!!

Bee- I'm studying up what SIS is so tomorrow I can be of any help, but I'm sending you the most positive vibes, thoughts and love! 

Bla- I can't believe they pull that crap over in Europe too. I thought it was just here. I'm so sorry hun. Hopefully you'll find an even better job once baby is born and you're ready to get back to work.


----------



## blablamana

Indeed, the Clomid seems to be doing its work pretty damn good! It's a new cycle, new chances and your little baby is getting closer, I know it! Hopefully taking it on different days will give you your mature egg that is 100% ready to develop into a bouncing little baby (or two. Three? :haha:)!

Thanks ladies! I'm sure I'll find something, I might have to wait till January but that is fine too. Not great, but fine. :)
And yeah 3 out of 4 ladies report some form of work discrimination when pregnant or mother. I think it happens almost all over the world sadly.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla men can be impossible sometimes. I am sorry about your job, but hopefully it just leads to a better one with more opportunities. :hugs: Hopefully your little man cheers you up next week. I'm so excited to see a pic.

Smille same situation with us lol! I do love them both though so you both defiantly have great taste! Almost to VDay as well! So excited for you hun.

Squirrel those were the days I used as well, less chance for multiples but great egg quality. I hope that is the trick- that and your reunion with DH. :happydance: cannot wait to see your TWW!


----------



## peskipiksee

Ladies, thank you for your kind and thoughtful words. I know many of you on here have experienced this and understand the emotional conflict that can come with having a CP. 

I have decided that this cycle I'm not using any OPK's and I'm not even going to test early. My DH fully supports me in this. He can see how this recent CP has affected me and is helping in any way he can. We've decided we're just going to BD as many times as times as we want over the next 2 weeks and see what happens. No pressure. My mom actually suggested we go camping since that's how our daughter came to be. Thanks mom!

I'm probably going to be MIA until my TWW period. I'm going to try and concentrate on NOT TRYING and relax a bit. I will probably be lurking though, just to keep updated and I'll leave my stash of baby dust behind. Just leave a little for me, like a handful. And as always, I'm keeping my FX for everyone!


----------



## beemeck

really need to make a better effort to keep up with everyone on here. on top of being busy, I've been so blah about ttc. I just want to send my love to everyone and know that I am thinking of you all! <3 will update briefly tomorrow after appt before we take off out of country yet again. this time only Canada, thank goodness!


----------



## TexasRider

I feel you Bee- im definitely having a case of the TTC blahs... I'm not much on responding these days either. I do still read though. Plus I keep having pink tinged cm. It's like super watery blood so it's light pink. But DH won't go near me if its the least bit pink... So yeah I'm just over it already and we haven't even got to try this cycle yet.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all I hope you are all doing well, congrats to those who have got BFPs. Sorry I can't reply to you all my memory is so fuzzy and I'm so overwhelmed trying to remember who said what. 

AFM: I have been experiencing so many symptoms lately, moodiness, tender breasts like they literally feel as if they are on fire if anything including my bra touches them, extra hungry, I have to pee every 25-30 mins, bloated, gassy and nauseous. So here's hoping this is my cycle. I'm 5 DPO today and took a test and of course it was BFN but I knew it probaby would be seeing as I'm way too early... Will try again tomorrow and the next and the next lol


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I read up on the SIS and that's definitely the 1 test I had b4 the hsg. I promise you it is such an easy and very quick procedure (no pain at all). I hope they figure out what's going on :hugs:.

Squirrel- I definitely think changing the days you take clomid will help. I have so much confidence that you're going to get your bfp soon. As for how I deal with my MIL....I'd love to hit her or tear her a new one, but I ignore her. Luckily my dh knows how dreadful she is.

Bla- I'm so sorry you didn't get a renewed contract. I was passed up on a promotion at a previous job bc I was pregnant. I worked my butt off and they gave it to someone who slacked off and could care less. It's so sad that in some cases women have to make a choice between a career or being a mom.

Drum- I had to look up what v-day meant lol. I feel silly.

Afm- I'm completely exhausted. Our landscaping is a lot of work, but it looks a ton better already. It's nice to be so busy, but tomorrow I think I'm going to relax.


----------



## campn

Bee- I know hun sometimes keeping up with the thread is hard, but I know myself and the other ladies understand. Sometimes I've zero energy to write anything and other times I can. We just want you to update even if you don't contribute to every one! <3

Love the new picture. You're gorgeous and I love the makeup!


----------



## mommyxofxone

*gina* Oh yes i'm very ready!!! this pregnancy hurts. so. freaking. bad. I hate complaining about it but with the spd i can barely move, and he feels so big :( his kicks and rolls never really were at the 'cute' point and always very painful. :( and he is gaining power like some kind of super hero baby. I'm so sorry about the chemical!!!!! :( 


*drum * thanks so much for the well wishes hun. how are you feeling? 

*campn* i've actually had my bag packed since 35 weeks cause i had THREE ladies in my june group go at 34 and it freaked me out! So i packed my bag! plus two people i know are swearing i'm gonna go either this weekend or may 31st but that this baby is coming in may, so i'm waiting to see if they are right! (they were right about conception on both pregnancies, gender on both, and labor to the day on my first

*TTC* thanks hun! i can't believe it's almost that time either, and that the dr was so easy going about all of it. 'anytime now' she said and that was so nice to hear! I really do hope it's soon i can barely walk! 

And staten island! nice but yeah i couldn't touch that either. are you thinking about moving into jersey ? cause they're expensive too. We are in PA and the price you just mentioned can get you land and a gigantic house. 


*Bla* is there anyway he just isn't reacting because he's not THERE with you? i've gotten results like that with my dh and he's always better when he actually gets home. It's like he doesn't know how to respond unless he's there with me. :hugs: hoping it's just that. i'm sorry about your job. :( <3

*Squirrel* not feeling that great lol just waiting and hoping it's early because i can barely get around. bless little dd who's being so understanding. She knows i can't do a ton so she lets me sit, as long as i come and join her. I keep telling her it's anytime now, but she really misses being able to run and play with me. :( i physically just can't do it anymore. i feel like such a horrible mom.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Yea, the prices are untouchable. I won't even tell you what rent is lol.

We're unsure about where and if we'll buy eventually. I know it's silly in a sense NOT to buy considering it would be ours and equity and all that BUT, they do not make it easy for some. I guess we'll see what the future holds.

Today is my appointment and 5:45 can not come soon enough. I'm very anxious and nervous and even a little excited.


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies - you're the best! 

mommy - can't believe it's happening so soon! can't wait!! did you have a name for him already? I forget! so exciting :) 

squirrel - I hope O stays at bay for you at day 15! I'm thinking I'll be back to O'ing day 15 without the meds, but I'm sure somehow we will line up and O on the same day again :winkwink:

kittykat - where are you love?? been thinking of you!!

pes - I'm so sorry that you are feeling apprehensive about trying again. I am so with you right now as far as the lack of enthusiasm about ttc goes. sending you hugs! :hugs:

pompey - how are things??? xx

trixie - if you're lurking, I'm thinking about you!

karma - good luck getting down to business for O time! 

ttcbaby - good luck at the appt tonight! keep us posted!! :happydance:

drum - how has the bleeding been for you love? always thinking of you!

bla - sorry about the job - that is seriously messed up ugh. makes me so mad!!! your LO will be a nice distraction though :hugs:

gina - good luck finding an RE! mine got me in SUPER quick so hopefully it's not a long wait for you :) 

all of my preggos - sending lots and lots of love as always!

welcome to the new girls - just keep chiming in a lot so we can get to know you better :thumbup:

soooo just got back from my appt. as suspected by my doc, my upper uterus is perfect and my lower uterus is irregular. however, STILL no answers from this. he said the lower uterus literally doesn't matter at all as the egg implants in the upper. I had so many questions but decided I'm def just gonna go to the other clinic for a second opinion. How can you find an irregularity in someone who has gotten pregnant once in 14 months outside of the uterus and say with 100% confidence that it's a non issue. whatevs. feeling super annoyed. 

also going to do a natural IUI this cycle. he was annoying about that too. "oh the nurse said you are going to do an insemination this month?". I was like well I wanted to talk to you about it. he said why? it's your choice. whatever. so I'm doing it. why not? I hate feeling like it's a cycle off so it's made me feel slightly better. oh well. still just starting to "give up". I think it's actually mentally impossible to obsess over it like I was for so long. I can't even muster it up if I try....:shrug:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I believe hiker had issues with that clinic and decided to leave. I never heard of the one she's going to now, but she seems to like it a lot better. The way they run things at that office make no sense to me. How would an irregularity in your uterus not cause issues? I definitely agree with getting a 2nd opinion. Lots and lots of :hugs:. You will get answers soon, maybe not from this dr but from another. I know right now you feel discouraged and it truly breaks my heart and I'm tearing up just thinking about your pain. Don't give up. It may seem now that it's an impossible dream you're chasing, but I believe whole heartedly your dream will come true.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

hope u ladies catch that egg this cycle... 
AFM... I could use some advice ladies... So I had my +opk 2 days ago and yesterday morning my cervix was so high I couldn't even reach it, so that's when I ovulated right? This morning I checked and my cp is still high somewhat soft and my cm was lotiony but school glue looking and loads of it.... I don't recall ever having this much before... I get this cm all throughout my entire cycle (except the EWCM when I'm fertile of course) but never this amount... Kinda confused... Doubt we caught the egg this time since we only DTD Friday and Saturday though...


----------



## trixiesmith

hi ladies. It's been quite a while since I've been on here. I must have read about 30 pages of updates. It was a whooole lot to catch up on. I enjoyed being away from here for a bit, but I did miss you ladies. I'll apologize in advance for not doing a proper reply and not replying to everyone. 

So sorry to those who didn't get bfps or experienced a loss. You are all in my thoughts and I'm sending you positive vibes and virtual hugs. 

Congrats to those who did get a bfp or got other great news. It always makes me so happy when good things happen for others. 

Afm: DH and I have been spending time together doing stuff we enjoy doing. We've been so busy (yard work, house work and everything summer that we love) that I actually hadn't even realized until I began to reply and looked at my Ovia and Kindara apps to see if I had anything to update that we haven't bd much at all, just once or twice around my fertile window. I'm actually a bit surprised at the moment because after glancing at my apps, I realized that I am 2 days late for af lol. I will not be testing as I've had cramps the past few days and right now it feels like af will be here soon.

An update about my lovely DH - his doctor has officially signed off on him being able to return to work! :happydance: His hip has healed nicely and it's just checkups every 6 months for the next 5 years - not because the doctor wants to, but because he has to lol! :haha:


----------



## beemeck

smille - what a sweet response - thank you so much! I actually just got together with hiker on Monday and we keep in touch fairly often also. She loves the new place and my other friends switched from magee to them and can't talk highly enough about them. So I just made the call and their first opening is.... Aug 30 :dohh: sigh. I hate to even think that I might not be pregnant by then, let alone still stuck at Jones. However she did say they would call me if they had a cancellation and I'm sure they will..... 

trix - so good to hear from you! and amazing news that DH is all better! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Trixie - That's great to hear about your husband and hopefully that cramping is just a bean implanting and not AF sounds like you've had some enjoyable time lately

Bee- I hope you get in sooner than the 30th and I hope you fall pregnant before then. I'll send loads of dust your way.

AFM: I'm not feeling well today and I'm frustrated and grumpy... So moody lately... And my boobs are still very tender. I hope you all are well :)


----------



## campn

Bee- Could the lower uterus irregularity be making it hard for the sperm to swim up? I don't know, but something sounds wrong and you're not getting enough feedback about it. I'm so frustrated for you. 

What's a natural IUI? Like an at home insemination?
I'm with Smille too, many of our far fetched dreams come true if we don't give up, I don't see how you can't win if you never give up. Just try to remind yourself that this is only a phase, this won't be your entire life, I know on daily basis it seems so exhausting to even think about it, you just gotta keep swimming though! <3 <3 pretty soon this dream will be four faces of 4 beautiful girls :) 

Trix- Oh maybe maybe!?? I hope AF doesn't show up and you get your BFP! Things sound so good with you and I'm glad your DH can go back to work! Must have been nice to have him home but I'm sure he got tired of it after a while.


----------



## beemeck

<3 camp a natural IUI just means an IUI like normal at the office but without the O stimulating meds or trigger shot. So I opted to do it since I'm not sure the meds were making things much different for me anyway - always one nice egg which I prob already have. and we didn't even do the trigger the first month so the way I look at it, it's kinda just like another IUI. but the docs look down on "natural" cycles so much - I hate it.


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> <3 camp a natural IUI just means an IUI like normal at the office but without the O stimulating meds or trigger shot. So I opted to do it since I'm not sure the meds were making things much different for me anyway - always one nice egg which I prob already have. and we didn't even do the trigger the first month so the way I look at it, it's kinda just like another IUI. but the docs look down on "natural" cycles so much - I hate it.

To hell what they think, they're not exactly gods after all and they can't predict the future. We know your eggs aren't the problem as you ovulate like clockwork. And if it works, it's something you can rub in their face later ;)


----------



## Smille24

Bee- we probably would've went for a 2nd opinion if my dr at Magee would've pushed for IVF. I know dh's sperm count sucked, but they could've given him some options to improve his numbers or did 2 insems back to back. We didn't have $20,000+ to throw around at a 50/50 chance.. You're doing the right thing. I know Aug seems so far away, but they may have a cancellation. I'm not sure why they're mot supportive of a natural iui. You have no issue with ovulating. I could see if you were like me, with cycles all over the place.

Trix- I'm glad dh got the ok to return to work. It sounds like you've been very busy and forgotten about ttc. Fxd it just happens.


----------



## blablamana

Aww bee that makes no sense at all. How is a irregularity not something to investigate further? How would an irregularity NOT cause problems? Of course, they are the experts but for crying out loud, it makes no sense. 
Hopefully natural IUI will do the trick for you.. if not, I hope that the other place has an opening soon. I don't really like the sound of this office by what you tell us. Especially that he seems to dislike natural IUI? I think that in your case that is very doable, not too mention that I think any doctor should applaud someone willing to do it without a shitload of medication when that is a possibility. And given your Ovulation etc, that seems to be the case. Bwuh, doctors. 
:hugs: 

Anyone know how Trr is doing? Haven't heard from her in a long while


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - Ugh, no words! I agree with the other ladies, how is an irregularity NOT something to look into or investigate some more. Dr.'s can be so insensitive :hugs:

I think I feel a cold coming on, NOT happy about that :dohh: Any moms know of safe cold medicines I can take while prego? Or do I have to tough it out?


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Bee - Ugh, no words! I agree with the other ladies, how is an irregularity NOT something to look into or investigate some more. Dr.'s can be so insensitive :hugs:
> 
> I think I feel a cold coming on, NOT happy about that :dohh: Any moms know of safe cold medicines I can take while prego? Or do I have to tough it out?

My dr gave me a list. Sudafed, tylenol cold or robitussin dm. No multi-symptom meds or sustained action. I'm terrified to take anything, so I tough it out.


----------



## campn

TTC so sorry about your cold hun, I'm always weary of colds during pregnancy so if it gets worse please tell your doctor to prescribe something. As for remedies, chicken noodle soup, and perhaps hot lemonade with honey? I hope you kick this bug super fast.


----------



## campn

Bla- I've no idea where Trr went, but I think she's probably just busy. I'm sure everything is okay.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I go to him in about an hour, actually an hour and 15 minutes but, who's counting lol

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi Ladies!

Bee -sorry your Dr is unsupportive and well... a bit rubbish :( I really hope there is an opening at the other clinic before the end of August. But please don't give up... I know it's so easy to feel that way after so long of trying, especially as you conceived so easily with your first little bean. But I absolutely believe you will get there and I promise I am not just saying that. I felt like giving up all the time, but kept plugging away and I got there in the end. Keep the faith :hugs:

TTC - sorry you have a cold coming on... I think I do too, it's right at the back of my throat and I just feel a bit off :( Fingers crossed nothing develops further for either of us!

Trix - I so hope this is it for you! Two days late is promising! I had AF type cramps two days before my period was due and it turned out to be implantation cramping, so you never know!

Karma - I don't really know what to say or what advice to give... but fingers crossed you caught the eggy.

Sorry you're so exhausted smilie. Pregnancy and landscaping are both so tiring!

Pesk - can totally see where you are coming from in not testing until AF is late. I can only imagine the heartbreak your chemical caused and not wanting to go through that again :hugs:

squirrel - I really hope taking clomid late delays your ovulation slightly and ensures a better quality egg. I hope you manage to DTD before you ovulate!!

Tex - WTF is going on with your AF?! Sorry you're not feeling TTC at the moment. I totally get that :hugs:

AFM - I am feeling good. Think I have the beginnings of a cold as my throat feels funny, which is a classic 'cold is coming' sign for me. I hope not! I still have no real pregnancy symptoms apart from sore boobs.


----------



## squirrel.

Campn: I hope you are nowhere near those Nile crocs! I&#8217;m such a wimp with dangerous animals. Comes from growing up and living in Northern Europe I guess. I think our most dangerous animals are cows :haha: I think they cause the most deaths here (could be wrong). I get freaked out by creepy crawlies. I was in India once on a boat with my mum on these beautiful canals down in Kerela. We were enjoying a glass of wine out on the deck, when suddenly a spider as big as my hand scurried past my legs and disappeared inside where out bedroom was. I did not sleep a wink that night!! I would not cope well if there were crocs and alligators around!

Drum: I really hope I can follow your lead this cycle by replicating your days! Did you take the trigger shot as well or was it just clomid? What day did you ovulate? Sorry to bombard you with questions :flower: I&#8217;m just trying to get my head round this cycle and your experience will be very useful.

Peski: The thought of a relaxed cycle sounds great! If you&#8217;re able to put all those intense TTC habits aside and not think about them, it must make the whole thing so much easier to cope with. Hope you are in the TWW soon and we see you back again :hugs: Good luck catching that egg!

Bee: Wow! What a joke! How can they not be concerned about your irregular part of your uterus when you have A) had the cervical ectopic before (massively rare) and B) haven&#8217;t been able to conceive since?! I can&#8217;t believe that! I would be so outraged if I were you. I&#8217;m really sorry you have to wait till the 30th of August for an appointment at the other place. I hope they have a cancellation so you can get in sooner. Good for you insisting on a natural IUI. I guess they like to control ovulation with drugs so they can time the IUI right, but as was evidenced by your first cycle, that doesn&#8217;t always work out. I hope that in a few weeks time you won&#8217;t need to worry about the SIS findings and finding another clinic because you will be holding your BFP! Your new avatar picture is stunning. You&#8217;re one hell of a beautiful woman. They&#8217;re lovely pictures too! Your avatars always look like they&#8217;ve been taken from a magazine.

Texas: Sorry your period is hanging around. It&#8217;s so annoying when they drag on for days with spotting. It is frustrating having to wait till it&#8217;s totally finished to BD (my husband is a little like that), but you still have plenty of time before ovulation. I hope the spotting stops today for you.

Sweet: Those symptoms are sounding promising lady! And I am chuckling to myself at you testing at 5dpo. I am the exact same :friends: I hope that BFN turns into a BFP in a few days time for you.

Smille: Any pictures of the landscaping project? I take my hat off to you doing work like that while pregnant! You&#8217;re a super woman (in more ways than one as if I were you I would not want to be in the same room as that MIL of yours)! I bet it&#8217;ll feel great when it&#8217;s done and you can enjoy your garden for summer.

Mommy: Oh no. Sorry to hear you&#8217;re can&#8217;t get around much. It&#8217;s not much longer! Don&#8217;t worry about not being able to play properly with your daughter; you are giving her the best gift a kid can get: a sibling to play with! She will have plenty of time to play with you and the baby once he arrives and they&#8217;ll always have each other as playmates (my brothers and I were thick as thieves, I loved growing up with them).

BabyG2015: Fingers crossed for an amazing appointment for you. I love your countdown to the minute. You&#8217;re so sweet (and I would do the exact same!).

Karma: I&#8217;m sorry, I don&#8217;t think I can offer much advice on cervical position as I don&#8217;t check mine, but cm should be a pretty good indicator. Usually EWCM dries up straight away, so if it&#8217;s looking sticky and gluey then it&#8217;s likely you ovulated. Your timing doesn&#8217;t sound too bad. Sperm can live for up to 5 days in good cm. Welcome to the TWW. I hope you get to see a BFP in a few weeks.

Trixie: Exciting that you&#8217;re late for AF!! Two times in your fertile window sounds perfect! Ooh! I am really excited for you to test. When do you think you will? And great that your husband is able to go back to work. 

Pompey: I hope you recover from your cold soon. First try is such a sucky time for colds and stuffed noses! I hope it doesn&#8217;t stay too long.



My first cycle willing ovulation to stay away :haha: what a joke! This TTC is so farcical. It would make a hilarious musical. I started my half-term holidays from work today. 12 days off (with part-time work - usually it&#8217;s a week). Yes!! Time to relax, spend some quality time with my kids and take them on adventures around London (and beyond!). I will really miss my husband when he&#8217;s away on tour (and annoyingly he&#8217;s taking the car), but it&#8217;s so nice to have the time off work. I wish he could find a way to plan his tours when I&#8217;m not on holiday. He&#8217;s been away every half term holiday I&#8217;ve had this academic year. I miss him when I&#8217;m off work all day. Would be much nicer if he were away while I was at work.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pomp - fingers crossed! Mine is at the back of my throat and I feel heaviness in my chest ugh! And here I was thinking I could get some stuff done on my nice long weekend ahead! :dohh:

Squirell - I'm glad my countdown is entertaining at the least lol. I'm now getting really nervous in fear of something not being there.


----------



## squirrel.

That's a totally understandable fear, but by 9 weeks, the chances of miscarriage are already a lot lower and MMC are thankfully so so rare. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll have an amazing appointment, I'm sure you will! :hugs: Can't wait to see picture of your little gummy bear.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## trixiesmith

pomp & squirrel - I'm actually not going to test. I brought a cheapie with me to work after my lunch break thinking I'd cave and take it... but it's still in my pocket lol. If af stays away for another day or two, maybe I'll take one then. But I'm fully expecting her to arrive tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## BabyForIris

Hello my beautiful ladies.

I wanted to stop by and say hello and thank you all so much for the well wishes. Its been... to be perfectly honest, a nightmare. But more on that in a bit. First let me say a proper hello! (grab a snack this is gonna be a mega post)

Tex - What an annoyance. Hope AF leaves soon and this cycle is better now you are off the B vitamins. Good luck!

Perk - hun, so sorry about the chemical. I know all too well the heartbreak. Good luck for the next cycle. FX

Smilie - I love that youre landscaping! I find gardening so rewarding. I spent some of my time recovering gardening and planting a few new things. It was a great distraction. Take it easy though please! :)

Pomp - Sorry to hear you might be coming down with a cold. Hopefully it doesnt turn into anything!

TTC - Welcome back and congrats. Your news give me hope for the future.

Squirrel - I wont lie, I was reading along your TWW and I kept thinking this was it for you. I'm so so sorry. But I love your outlook on Clomid and I'm hoping you O later as planned and this cycle isn't a bust.

Bee.. oh hun.. I'm so sorry your trip wasn't everything you hoped. Its the weird thing about TTC.. it follows you everywhere even when you want to leave it behind. I'm so sorry about your SIS results. I'm hoping a new clinic and a second opinion and maybe find you some answers and help. Sending you hugs as this seems to be the never ending wait for you.

Blab - so sorry about the job hun. I'm in a similar situation. My contract is up at the end of Nov and I was hoping to go right to mat leave. I hope something perfect comes along and hopefully SO has a better more supportive reaction when he gets home.

Welcome to the new ladies. Wonderful group you've found here. 

And now... for me.
So, as you know I was hitting 10 weeks with our little bean and then... my body did something strange. I had almost like a cold/mega exhaustion for a weekend and Monday I woke up and felt... like a new woman. Or really, like i did before i was pregnant. Which was pretty great. I initally thought, oh yay all that rest did me good. And then I woke up Tuesday feeling the same and it hit me like a ton of bricks... something was wrong. I just knew. I told DH and he suggested we just go to to the ER and get them to check for sanity. So he came home and we drove to the emerg. They wheeled in the ultrasound machine and the doctor couldn't get a clear picture. So they sent me down the hall for a better look. I already knew though. I knew the moment he looked in the room and even though it wasnt very clear (he said the wand had been dropped so it was fuzzy and they were waiting on a replacement) I knew there was no heartbeat. But poor DH looked like he might fall to pieces so I just tried to stay positive and not freak out. Anyway, tech confirmed no heartbeat. But I did get to see our little bean... perfectly formed and just hanging there. Baby stopped growing at 9 week and 4 days they think.

I think I was in shock to be honest. We had just seen the heartbeat at 8W4D. I couldn't believe it. I felt like I was in a movie and it wasn't real life. This couldn't be _my_ life. Someone was playing a cruel joke. They took blood and said things to me about it not being my fault. It happens. Here's the stats. We're gonna get you an emerg appointment to figure out next steps. We're sorry. I just sat there in shock.

Things moved really fast after that. I went home and cried. And cried and cried and cried. Wednesday I went back and they scheduled me for a D&C the next day. Thursday I had the surgery. Friday and Saturday I was recovering as expected. Sunday and Monday I went down hill. Tuesday I ended up back in emerg with more scans, more blood work and hooked up to IV's with antibiotics to fight what was a possible infection and inflammation from retained tissue. Which the scans showed to be on its way out. I've got to be on 2 strong antibiotics for the next week and a follow up in a week to make sure everything is out and all is well in there.

There are moments I feel like this will never end, and my life will never be the same.

I wanted to say I'm sorry I didn't get to respond to the kind messages. But truthfully I didn't know what to say and I know how hard TTC is and I didn't want to be a downer or dwell. But they meant a lot to me.

Now... someone hand me the award for the longest post ever, cause I'm pretty sure I won! :blush:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Ever since knowing your DH is a musician I imagine him being this mega handsome guy, no wonder you miss him so much! My DH also travels a lot for his work and it always frustrates me!

Oh and luckily alligators are a rare sighting here, when we see one people usually gather and take pictures! They're usually babies and usually they never go after anyone, they actually swim away fast if they sense someone is getting too close, but I wouldn't like leave a small dog without a leash right by them either. I'm so pro wild life, I just hate bugs :p I know some are beneficial to the universe, but why couldn't we have had fairies do that instead? :p 

TTC- I can't wait for your scan, I know it'll go wonderful and I'll be stalking you until then! Oh and I'm not sure where my bestfriend lives! I know she also would like to move, but her situation is different she lives with her MIL with 2 kids so I think she's had enough and wants to be done with that. I can't blame her!

Iris- I'm terribly sorry, I'm sure you didn't see it coming at all being almost in the second trimester. When can you try again? I know some people wait but most I know like to try again right away as it helps them. What happened is certainly not your fault and it won't happen again I hope. I hope that infection clears up though, it's like seriously when it rains it pours huh?


----------



## campn

Squirrel- Here's one I saw on my walk few days ago. A couple of old people spotted it and they were like omg can you see it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Camp. We were actually going to announce to family in a week. So it made it even more surreal that it was happening. 

We won't be trying for a few cycles. I need some time I think..plus I won't lie, I'm terrified to have to go through any of this again. The emotional pain is one I would not wish on anyone in this world. 

Also I really want to see what my body does in terms of timing. 

The good news is my betas had already dropped to 1000. They were over 77,000 just 6 days ago. So at least my body is heading in the right direction. Silver linings I guess...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Squirrel - Thanks lol I feel a little bit loony for it but oh well lol... I hope that you O a bit later this time so your hubby and you don't miss a chance to catch the eggie... Too bad he's away on Tour for your holiday schedule, that sucks.

Iris - I'm so sorry for what happened, it's understandable to be fearful. I had a late term miscarriage 4 years ago and I thought I was done with the baby thing, even now if I get pregnant I'm afraid it may happen again. As irrational as it sounds I'm going to be weary all the way through so your pain is very understandable. I'm sorry it happened. 

Trixie - I hope this is it for you. 

AFM: I went to the doc today and he ordered me some 3,8, and 21 day bloods and prescribed me Clomid for next cycle JIC, I'm kind of hoping I won't have to fill it though. Did you all know the manufacturer of clomid discontinued it and doesn't make it anymore? Found that out today when I was calling for prices. The doc also ordered a sperm analysis for DF you should have seen the look on his face when he was told he has to lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

This is going to be quick but, I wanted to update. I am 100% pregnant and the best news...I heard the beautiful HB, 120!!! Apparently since I don't track ovulation, the baby measured at 6 weeks, 3 days. My doctor isn't concerned and is happy with bubs HB rate. I'm still hesitant to be happy but, I am somewhat over the moon.

Iris - I wanted to say that I read your story in the December group and I was heartbroken for you. I really hope your rainbow baby will come. I just know it will. If you need anything, please message me! Also I wanted to say, after my D&C my doctor told me to give it three cycles and then try if we wanted to. This was my third cycle and it las happening! Keep your head up and know you have tons of support. <3


----------



## campn

TTC- I'm so elated for you!! Congrats on your rainbow FOREVER baby!! Also 120 at barely 6 weeks is perfect! My doctor said 120 and up is what they want to see usually! So when is your due date!?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm just a little hesitant because the baby measured 3 weeks behind but, I really have no idea when I conceived or when I ovulated. The doctor said everything looks perfect for 6 weeks. The US lady actually gave me a huge hug and kiss after we heart that HB. I think my new due date is around January 17th


----------



## Smille24

Iris- I am so sorry you went through that and my heart breaks for you and your dh. The fear of continuing to ttc is understandable, but take the time you need to get back on your feet and be in a good place. :hugs:.

Squirrel- I'm far from super woman lol. You are so sweet.

Ttc- yay, that's fantastic news! Don't worry about the date. Maybe you O'd really late.

I love that I've been so busy. All I've been doing is loosening up the dirt in our flower beds and planting flowers. I start really early in the morning, then go inside when it gets hot. The hard work is left to my poor dh. I feel bad that he goes to work and comes home to do the work that I can't, but he hasn't complained. He's tired from shoveling and cutting out shrubs, but this place needed some love.

I need to vent. Im sorry this will be long. This evening we went out with my MIL bc she wanted to take my dd birthday shopping. For some reason she thought we would be willing to go Christmas shopping too..uh no. Anyways, I went to go look at baby clothes and picked some out. She criticized everything bc not all of it was pink. She insisted we will need fleece pjs in size 6/9 mths which we are thinking she'll be in around March/April. I said that those will be way too hot. She said "well your house is freezing" (which it's not). I snapped and said "It's not a sauna like yours. She'll have to be there naked". There house is literally 80° all year. Already fed up, we went to dinner. At dinner she mentioned that she's taking the day off of work for the birth. I said "just so you know, dh will be the ONLY person in the room and I DO NOT want any visitors for the 1st hr or 2". I am starting to dread what is to come after having our baby. I feel like all hell is going to break loose bc I want to relax and enjoy our new baby and have skin to skin time. Plus, I want my dd to be the first person allowed in after. I don't think my mom or mil will respect my wishes, so I think I'm going to tell the nurses to keep them out. My dh doesn't seem to mind their eagerness to meet her, but he's not pushing out a baby and I'm standing my ground.


----------



## campn

TTC- I'm certain you just have your dates wrong hun, you were never a charter anyway right!?? I honestly think if the baby was measuring behind there wouldn't have been a heart beat God forbid. Can't believe you kissed a girl!! :haha: I'm really so happy for you. 

Smille- Grrrr please tell me you didn't go and buy fleece for spring weather! And I really really urge you to do what YOU want during the birth and after. I still regret what I let happen and it brings so much anger and sadness in me that I let them walk all over me like that. You won't be having a baby everyday and it's such an emotional and physical experience and you AND ONLY YOU should decide how you want it to go. Be rude once and then blame it on giving birth and being postpartum, heck tell them you've postpartum depression and they need to "tread lightly". I'm proud of you for speaking up though!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> TTC- I'm certain you just have your dates wrong hun, you were never a charter anyway right!?? I honestly think if the baby was measuring behind there wouldn't have been a heart beat God forbid. Can't believe you kissed a girl!! :haha: I'm really so happy for you.
> 
> Smille- Grrrr please tell me you didn't go and buy fleece for spring weather! And I really really urge you to do what YOU want during the birth and after. I still regret what I let happen and it brings so much anger and sadness in me that I let them walk all over me like that. You won't be having a baby everyday and it's such an emotional and physical experience and you AND ONLY YOU should decide how you want it to go. Be rude once and then blame it on giving birth and being postpartum, heck tell them you've postpartum depression and they need to "tread lightly". I'm proud of you for speaking up though!

No I didn't buy fleece for the spring lol. I picked out a few long sleeve onsies for fall and 2 sleepers (1 for fall, 1 for winter). I'm over her and she knows it. She keeps trying to push me over the edge. She can buy fleece sleepers for spring, but they wont be worn. I'm definitely going to stand my ground on the day she's born.


----------



## campn

Smille- Really even on cold nights she'll probably be inside and heater will be on. I'd rather not overheat the poor child! I only had one fleece pj (but Chicago winters were awful) and I only bought it because it had the cutest print. 

Good! I also need to hint that no one is allowed except DS cause I want that time to be just for us and a special family bonding time. Last time I had to fight them to hold my own baby, this time I'll be like "Oh please go and help Benjmin with going to the bathroom, make sure you wipe his butt good" :p


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies!!' I'm still over the moon. I was never charter not have I ever temped. I also have history of PCOS. This time was a complete surprise and I wasn't even tracking BD'ing so I have no idea lol.

Smile - that's so frustrating!!! I know I'll probably have to curb my future MIL too. Right now she's in FL so I don't have to worry too much. She'll be back up in September though.
I love her to pieces but, she can get under my skin.


----------



## TexasRider

Smile- my mom loves the name Hannah Grace. She wanted me to name a kid that lol. Good for you for standing up to your mother in law I so want to stand up to my mother in law but in general it would make things worse so I try to assert myself but it doesn't always work. Right now she's giving me hell cause she doesn't think my daughter needs to be tested for autism. I'm sorry but several doctors that my daughter sees in her cranio facial team thinks she is on the spectrum and I'm going to take the world of someone who went to MEDICAL school over someone who only graduated high school in Germany. Her counselor at school also thinks she is on the spectrum. My mother in law is like well I don't see anything wrong with her really.... Grrrr it's like I don't want her to be autistic but I know she is and all that is missing is the "official" diagnosis. 

My AF is gone now thank God and I am hoping that this cycle is a "normal" one. Heck at this point I don't even know what normal would be haha. 

Yall were really busy today ladies. Lots to read

Bee- I hope that you get in sooner with the new doctor or that IUI works this time and you don't even need it.

Squirell- I hope your Clomid being bumped back gives you an extra good egg and you get preggo for good this month!

TTC- congrats on the healthy heartbeat. Probably just off on the dates. If they aren't worried then you shouldn't be either. 

Iris- bless your heart honey I will keep you in my prayers. Update when you can and take care of yourself and when you are ready you can try again. 

I feel like there is more that I want to say but I can't remember it....


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I am doing well, some contractions late at night but bleeding has been very low at the moment. I am so happy you are going through with the IUI this month but how your office is doing is very strange- especially with the test results. I do hope you get through with the new one quickly. As always I am cheering for you, and really happy that you are back safely. We missed you :hugs:

TTC Congratulations hun! Fantastic heartbeat! I understand your reservations but certainly hope you are enjoying yourself tonight! Come on January :happydance:

Squirrel We decided to try a couple months with nothing but the Clomid. I am guessing since I did not test for O but between signs and doctors information I am guessing CD 14 with a strong positive by 11 or 12dpo. We also quit everything else from the extra vitamins to the soft cups. My doctor did advise only having sex every other day so 9,11,13,15 and 17 we covered lol- just to be thorough. I am sorry I don't have any real facts but that had been C13 and was really down that month.

Mommy I am doing well how are you tonight? Anything changed so far, or any new signs?

Trixie it is really nice to see you. I am glad your hubby is cleared but even more excited to see if AF stays away! Am praying hun!

Campn I am actually jealous of the crocs lol! Shy would be ecstatic! Her favorites are a tie between princesses and dinosaurs so crocs are right up her ally. Lovely picture!

Smille your in-laws are perfect. I am sorry she is like that but on a good note going back to kangaroo care they actually discourage visitors during and after, and as long as she scores well on her apgars they will not separate you two for an hour or two due to breast feeding. They can get as angry with this as they want but tell them to take it up with the hospital staff. Hope things get easier on you.

Iris I am so sorry this happened. I really can't say it enough. No matter how you decide to proceed we'll be here hun. I hope the antibiotics work and still praying for you


----------



## Smille24

Campn- I'm not fond of fleece either. That stuff is extremely hot.

Texas- I'm glad af is gone! I agree, if the drs feel she is in that spectrum you should have her tested. If she doesn't have it, that's amazing news. If she does, you will be able to gain access to knowledge and information on how to handle it. Plus, there are special schools or classes that will cater to her education needs. Mils think they know best, but we ultimately know best bc we witness 1st hand what goes on. She needs to respect whatever you decide. 

So dh knew I was upset about something and I told him his mom stresses me out and I'm afraid she won't respect my wishes. He said he will not allow her in the room and she will be understanding to keep her distance when needed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

*squirrel * thanks hun, it's been REALLY rough. and each day, it gets a little worse. and i think it can't possibly get any worse and it does. it hurts SO freaking bad. i hate complaining about it, but seriously if i don't i bottle it up and get super depressed. My poor mom gets the brunt cause she doesn't care so i just spill it to her almost daily i swear. I'm glad you mentioned about you and your brothers, makes me feel better. i have a brother and see him maybe once a year, not my fault, i've tried everything in my life to be close and he just won't have it. So i really hope this one will be close to dd.

*Iris* :cry: i'm so so so so sorry for your loss. I know no amount of words will heal your heart but know that we're all here for you and thinking of you. 


*TTC* sounds like a lovely appt!!!!! glad dr is happy and baby is doing well!!! :flower:


----------



## TexasRider

My temp is on crack.... I swear... I sept good no interruptions etc so I have NO idea why it's so high.... Grrrr. But I still have time till im supposed to O so maybe it will level out. 

Gotta get up so I can get ready to take my daughter to the doctor. It's supposed to rain in Texas like almost all day... Nothing like driving to the big city in rain and dealing with construction and traffic... Fun times


----------



## beemeck

tex - this is like the first cycle my pre O temps AREN'T all over the place. so hopefully it jumps back down for you and you O right on time :) 

iris - your post brought me to tears. I feel like I know exactly what you went through/are going through. my first ultrasound didn't provide any answers either, but I knew it was over. had to wait another week for my next one, but very similar situation :cry: and then all of the complications on top of things - ugh! camp said it best - when it rains, it really pours :cry::cry: so lovely to see you back around. we are all here for you no matter what stage of ttc you are in! <3

drum - keep us posted on that bleeding and those contractions! I'm always thinking of you and Freya <3

bla - I've been thinking about trr too! I want to know what she is having. My guess was boy! 

I've got a few hours here at work before I leave for Canada for the long weekend, so i'll be MIA again. But I did want to say that I maybe jumped the gun a little yesterday. after researching as much as I could find, which wasn't much, I'm thinking that it really doesn't seem too big a deal for an irregularity to occur in the "lower uterus" which I saw described as aka the "upper cervix". He had mentioned something about that's where he thought the previous pregnancy must have been, but I ignored him because I was like whatever, it wasn't in my uterus at all. So I'm thinking that he is seeing the scar tissue left over from the pregnancy and that it might not be an issue yet since as far as we know, all catheters are making it through fine and the egg should implant much higher up? I obv still want a second opinion and am upset with him for not explaining more, but it does seem like maybe it's not a situation that needs to be investigated further right now. :shrug:

sending my love to all of you! have a great memorial day weekend, US friends!


----------



## beemeck

oh and trix....did AF come?


----------



## trixiesmith

lol bee. I was about to post when my email dinged. Yes, as expected, af showed this morning. I'm so glad DH and I are taking a more relaxed approach to ntnp, otherwise I would have been all over the tests I stowed away in storage under my dressing table lol.


----------



## campn

I left Trr a visitor message. I hope she comes and let us know how she's doing. 

Bee- I'm glad you've had time to kinda let things sink and took time to read up and understand what's going on. Do you have a wedding to go to in Canada? 

I feel this pregnancy is going by terrifyingly fast, I remember with DS it seemed to go by so slow and that was good mentally for me, I feel like I'll blink then they'll hand me a baby and run.


----------



## beemeck

it is going fast camp! I hope you are able to slow it down a little and enjoy it...although I'm super excited to "meet" Juliette! <3

no wedding in Canada...interestingly enough, DH's dad invited us to the family vacation. as some of you know, I really have hardly even met my DH's family since they disowned him for marrying me and not marrying the wife they had arranged for him. I can't even begin to describe the drama that followed that, but this is basically going to be a disaster weekend. I let DH decide and he said we can try it and do our own thing when it gets really nasty. so we are essentially "meeting" them up there and you can bet that I will be having many drinks for all of you preggos again!!! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp, your pregnancy is going super fast. I agree with Bee, I'm excited to "meet" the little princess 

Bee - try and enjoy the trip? I remember you mentioning the issues you had with your in-laws. I hope you and DH have an amazing time with each other and I forgot to mention that I love your picture. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## campn

Bee- I thought his family was still in India! I completely forgot that there's a very big Indian population in Canada too! I can't believe arranged marriage still happens to this day, I know back home in Egypt it still happens sometimes although it's so much better now. How did you meet your DH!? Enjoy maple candy for me! I love them! 

TTC- It's so crazy isn't it!? Seriously 2016 has been flying by and it gets worse every year as we get older, time doesn't go by slow like it did as kids waiting for summer break.


----------



## beemeck

Camp I wish they were in India ! Lol his extended fam all is but his parents actually live in the same state as us.... Lol they are out in philly and his sis is flying up from Texas so it's just a Canadian vacation. We met playing softball remember lol ! ;) hehe


----------



## blablamana

I agree! I just started my Master's degree last September and in a month I'll (hopefully, thesis-writing sucks) be graduated! (well, officially yes. But they hand you the diploma in f-ing November :O ) 
This year is going by so fast. Can't wait till the babies arrive here in this thread :D And more and more ladies are getting gorgeous bfps!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I can't believe they weren't understanding that he wanted to marry for love. I know it's a culture thing, but there's no way I could marry someone bc I was being forced. I hate being told what to do. I hope this weekend is better than expected and I hope they are accepting of you. You are beautiful and kind.

Texas- your temps are crazy. I hope the mellow out soon to give you peace of mind. Is your dd ok?

Bla- that's terrific that you're almost done with school! Congrats!

Campn- it really is flying by. I feel like just yesterday I was peeing on a stick lol. 

I was up sick to my stomach all night. Idk if it was from dinner or stress...probably both. My dh told me I need to calm down and it will be ok. He's right, I need to chill and not worry about what ifs. Maybe she'll surprise me and respect me for once.


----------



## campn

Bee- See and I knew this! I knew how you met! I'm sorry hun the 5 brain cells I have left always fail me. Hopefully they can be cordial with you and try to speak in English when you're around, I know that would be my pet peeve. Luckily in our family I'm the one with the language the inlaws can't understand. MOWHAHAHA. Saying "geez you suck" in Arabic with a smile on is a skill I'm trying to master!

Bla- Mommy is probably gonna have a baby here next week or so! I can't wait for pictures! 

Smille- I really hate being told what to do. I have a problem with authority and I do need to chill too! Sometimes it seems like nothing can bother me and then if someone chews loudly I lose it.


----------



## TexasRider

Smile she's fine. Has a bit of a cold but that's not why we are going to the dr. We are going for a neuro developmental exam. After thays done they Will schedule for her autism screening.


----------



## blablamana

Campn: Yes! That will be our first 'official' baby arrival in the thread right? So looking forward to that! :D

Smille: I'm sorry you felt sick to your stomach. And you know, she'll HAVE to respect your wishes. She has no other choice. It's either do what YOU want, or she'll miss out on the baby. I hope she'll respect you, but if not.. that reflects badly on her character and definitely not on yours. This is your baby, not hers.:hugs:


----------



## peskipiksee

Just a quick update: as many of you already know, I just had a CP. I had two BP readings last week of 154/96 on Tuesday and then 161/98 on Wednesday. Went to the doctor yesterday for my follow-up and checked my BP again. It has dropped drastically to 137/94! I'm cleared to go ahead and try again this cycle if I want as there really wasn't any disruption to it. Everything seems to be going back to normal.

DH and I are doing the BD almost every other day since my "period" stopped. We figured that since it appeared I conceived our daughter almost immediately after it ended, we'll try doing the BD again around the same time and then just keep going. Who knows what will happen this time? Just gotta relax and let the body do its thing. 

FX for all and see you soon in my next TWW!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good luck peski!!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Bee- See and I knew this! I knew how you met! I'm sorry hun the 5 brain cells I have left always fail me. Hopefully they can be cordial with you and try to speak in English when you're around, I know that would be my pet peeve. Luckily in our family I'm the one with the language the inlaws can't understand. MOWHAHAHA. Saying "geez you suck" in Arabic with a smile on is a skill I'm trying to master!
> 
> Bla- Mommy is probably gonna have a baby here next week or so! I can't wait for pictures!
> 
> Smille- I really hate being told what to do. I have a problem with authority and I do need to chill too! Sometimes it seems like nothing can bother me and then if someone chews loudly I lose it.

I sure hope so. Had a rough night. we've started :sex: for eviction. i woke up with some strange bh contractions, like they were waking me, but nothing awful. and stopped soon after being awake. Noticed ds has moved a bit and more into a birthing position and wasn't moving a ton during the night (however he usually is quiet unless he's having a tap dancing session which occurs about once a week) but i couldn't get him to move so i freaked a bit. Came down, drank some milk, he moved a bit, went back to bed satisfied. he's moved a lot this am already, so i'm good. But my hips are getting worse, gettimg more pressure lower down like in my bottom as if i have to go and i don't seem to. So i'm HOPING that :sex: got things going a bit. Will try to continue doing it once a day if dh is up to it. It's so hard at this stage! I feel gigantic and i'll never get over the fact that he thinks i'm beautiful when i look like a beached whale!

37 weeks today. 21 days left. <3


----------



## campn

Mommy- Are you trying other tricks too? Nipple stimulation and spicy food worked for me! The last 3 weeks felt like 3 years for me but I just made my peace with the longer they stay in the better, but I doubt you make it to 40 weeks! 

I'm sure you look gorgeous hun! I barely even want sex now cause I'm already uncomfortable, just do it in the dark :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

TTC- That's great news to hear that you are in fact pregnant. So many congrats to you.

Peski - Good luck honey! That is wonderful news!

Bee - You will love Canada, what part are you going to? It's the best time to be coming as it's newly spring and everything is so fresh and new. 

Mommy - I hope the last part of your pregnancy is fast and you get a new baby in your arms before you know it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mommy FX that we get our first baby to be born (like bla had mentioned) soon!! I'm so excited for you. I bet you look beautiful! 

Camp, what does DS think of having a baby sister? I bet he's going to be the best big brother. 

Thank you sweet! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So, cleaning on an almost 90 degree day when my living room AC isn't working yet is proving to be rough. Taking a break before I continue. It's going to be a long summer lol


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> So, cleaning on an almost 90 degree day when my living room AC isn't working yet is proving to be rough. Taking a break before I continue. It's going to be a long summer lol

It's 90 degrees in New York!? That's what we got here! It's disappointing how anywhere in the US you go, it gets this hot in summer. I've the AC set on 75 cause otherwise I'd die. My DH might lecture me about the electric bill this summer but I don't care!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

It's been hot like this for quite a few days! I'm only 6 weeks and I'm suffering, I can only imagine what you're going through. Im sure our electric bill will go up but, it will be worth it lol


----------



## Smille24

Ugh it was 90° here too and dd had a baseball game that was complete torture. I almost left bc I felt like I was melting, but she did so well and I love watching her have fun. We also had her bday party today and I'm completely pooped. I can't believe in a few days she's going to be 7! :cry: Where did the time go?


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> Ugh it was 90° here too and dd had a baseball game that was complete torture. I almost left bc I felt like I was melting, but she did so well and I love watching her have fun. We also had her bday party today and I'm completely pooped. I can't believe in a few days she's going to be 7! :cry: Where did the time go?

It goes by so fast doesn't it!? I can barely remember my life before DS. I seriously don't remember how I was like exactly or what I did in my free time. Motherhood has both made me stronger, but also weaker in some areas.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

My hormones are out of control today. I just cried reading both your posts. 

Sorry you had a rough day smile. Hope you get some rest &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> My hormones are out of control today. I just cried reading both your posts.
> 
> Sorry you had a rough day smile. Hope you get some rest &#10084;&#65039;

Awwww you're so pregnant! That's a good sign!! :D sometimes I still lose it and bawl my eyes out over the small things, and I'm not one to cry really!

Have you had any of the not so funny symptoms? Nausea?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I have cried at least six times today for no reason lol. I've been nasuated but, usually when I eat it goes away. My boobs are a million times more sore this time and have grown already. Actually FH elbowed one in his sleep the other night and I seen stars. I've been overly tired too but, haven't been sleeping through out the night. Oh! I'm urinating a lot more now too. My doctor was really happy that I had a lot more symthoms this time.


----------



## campn

TTC- We are symptoms buddies after being cycle buddies. I had the exact same symptoms this time. Eating small but often snacks helped my sickness, also bland food worked like a charm. DS and DH always accidentally smack me right on the boobs so I know your pain. I had the worst sleep the first trimester up until recently, I would get up and stay awake an hour or two staring at the ceiling, now being bigger I pass out of severe exhaustion! 

The peeing doesn't ever get any better though, only downhill :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - aww yay!!! As much as I'm not loving the not so fun part, it's really kept my mind at ease this time. I'll keep the snacking and bland meals in mind, thank you.


----------



## blablamana

Yeah haha you're going to hate your bladder for a long time. I curse my bladder daily, especially when it's the third (!) time at night that I have to get out of bed because I'm bursting. :haha: 

Also, if you have really back morning sickness from the moment you wake up, try and have some biscuits or crackers next to your bed and a little bit of water/applejuice. That way you can eat a little bit and that should help you feel less nauseous throughout the day from the get go! 
Didn't stop me from having to vomit daily for 17 weeks (and still sometimes), but I still think it helped a little.:blush:
I'm making this whole thing sound really bad haha!

But as you said, despite the symptoms being bad and not fun at all... it's a really great sign and that helped me a ton. I disliked the vomiting every goddamn day, but to be honest.. had I had no morning sickness I would have worried even more. So in a way, I was kinda content with it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Mommy- Are you trying other tricks too? Nipple stimulation and spicy food worked for me! The last 3 weeks felt like 3 years for me but I just made my peace with the longer they stay in the better, but I doubt you make it to 40 weeks!
> 
> I'm sure you look gorgeous hun! I barely even want sex now cause I'm already uncomfortable, just do it in the dark :D

i suddenly have heartburn in evenings so i can't do spicy food! very sad indeed. never had that with dd, but i did all kinds of stuff with her and nothing worked. I can't remember the nipple stimulation but i'll look into that as well, cause i did that the day i went into labor with dd. May not do anything but i might try it anyway. thank you for reminding me!!!



campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> So, cleaning on an almost 90 degree day when my living room AC isn't working yet is proving to be rough. Taking a break before I continue. It's going to be a long summer lol
> 
> It's 90 degrees in New York!? That's what we got here! It's disappointing how anywhere in the US you go, it gets this hot in summer. I've the AC set on 75 cause otherwise I'd die. My DH might lecture me about the electric bill this summer but I don't care!Click to expand...


i hear you. it's 90 something here in PA too. :(




thanks for all the sweet words ladies! i am pretty sure i've passed the beautiful phase lol and i'm pretty darn massive. uncomfortable, and massive. my hips get worse all the time and i'm just waiting. I would really love it if he came this week. like REALLY love it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you for the tip bla! Thankfully right now, I haven't been nasuated first thing in the morning. I'm sorry you were sick for so long &#128532; At least it's eased up a bit. 

Hope you're staying cool mommy!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all, I'm 10DPO today and my HPTs are still BFN but I'm still experiencing lots and lots of symptoms. Peeing all the time, thirsty a lot, gassiness, bloating, heartburn, nausea and now food cravings. I'm not sure what's going on but hopefully it's an eggie that's been fertilized making all these symptoms


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Camp - I have cried at least six times today for no reason lol. I've been nasuated but, usually when I eat it goes away. My boobs are a million times more sore this time and have grown already. Actually FH elbowed one in his sleep the other night and I seen stars. I've been overly tired too but, haven't been sleeping through out the night. Oh! I'm urinating a lot more now too. My doctor was really happy that I had a lot more symthoms this time.

I still cry every now and then for no reason. The other day I cried bc we didn't have enough cream cheese lol. My boobs also hurt really bad the whole 1st tri. It was unbearable especially when trying to sleep. I hope it eases up soon.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smille24 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Camp - I have cried at least six times today for no reason lol. I've been nasuated but, usually when I eat it goes away. My boobs are a million times more sore this time and have grown already. Actually FH elbowed one in his sleep the other night and I seen stars. I've been overly tired too but, haven't been sleeping through out the night. Oh! I'm urinating a lot more now too. My doctor was really happy that I had a lot more symthoms this time.
> 
> I still cry every now and then for no reason. The other day I cried bc we didn't have enough cream cheese lol. My boobs also hurt really bad the whole 1st tri. It was unbearable especially when trying to sleep. I hope it eases up soon.Click to expand...

This made me giggle. Sorry you're still crying. Ugh the boobs are a killer!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thank you for the tip bla! Thankfully right now, I haven't been nasuated first thing in the morning. I'm sorry you were sick for so long &#128532; At least it's eased up a bit.
> 
> Hope you're staying cool mommy!!!

trying! it's cooling down a week, going into the low 80s thank goodness. You know this is not what i thought of when i thought oh good a june baby!!! my first was an august baby so i thought good i won't go near those temps again lol!



Smille24 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Camp - I have cried at least six times today for no reason lol. I've been nasuated but, usually when I eat it goes away. My boobs are a million times more sore this time and have grown already. Actually FH elbowed one in his sleep the other night and I seen stars. I've been overly tired too but, haven't been sleeping through out the night. Oh! I'm urinating a lot more now too. My doctor was really happy that I had a lot more symthoms this time.
> 
> I still cry every now and then for no reason. The other day I cried bc we didn't have enough cream cheese lol. My boobs also hurt really bad the whole 1st tri. It was unbearable especially when trying to sleep. I hope it eases up soon.Click to expand...

i did that SO much with my girl. i cried for no reason. i think i've cried twice this whole pregnancy. i just don't have that urge this time. very strange.


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, how are you all going? haven't been on here for quite a while and have missed quite a lot by the looks of it!! 
Congrats to all who got their BFPs, and I'm so sorry for everyone who didn't and those whose little beans grew wings.

I'm so envious of all of you ladies in the states with the weather being so warm, we are just about to hit winter here, and my has it been cold already! 0 degrees at night already. I can tell its going to be a long cold winter.
My head has been in a really messed up place with this whole ttc thing the past month. I wish they could have given us the heads up in high school that making a baby was going to be so difficult and such an emotional rollercoaster! We just hit the 13 month mark of ttc, and completed out second round of OI, and hopefully, god willing, this will be our last, as last week (Wednesday) I got my BFP at 8/9DPO, I haven't wanted to post anything till now as the last time this happened it ended in a cp. I am now 14/15dpo and My tests have been getting darker everyday which I am so happy about as last time they were fading. I even had a pregnant 1-2 weeks on a clear blue digital on Saturday. They won't do my betas till 17dpo so still have to wait a couple more days for those. I hope this little bean sticks. 
Thought I was out for sure this month, I wrote it off as when I went for my 12 day scan my eggs hadn't grown enough, went back for another scan on day 17 and one had grown to 19mm, but when I had the pregnyl shot, we both ended up full up with colds and only managed to bd once, but clearly that once was enough!! So far I have just been very tired, but I do shift work so fatigue is a part of my everyday life, and pretty much constantly nauseous, it does settle a bit when I eat though.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mommy - it's cooling down here some too. I'm actually glad this summer I'll be in early pregnancy and not having to deal with heat while being very pregnant. I'm an August baby and my mom will never let me live that down lol. She always tells me how it was the hottest summer ever!! 

MrsW - congratulations!!!! FX that this little bean sticks for you!!! What would be your estimated DD???


----------



## MrsW1985

Thanks TTC, my due date will be early February, so ill be in the same boat as your mum was with you, providing it sticks, being full term in the summer, and feb is always the hottest time of the year here. 35-40 Celsius which is 95-100 farenheit.


----------



## campn

February babies are a lucky thing! It's the month with the least births so if you go to the hospital you'll probably find it very empty! Means more care in my opinion. I'm delivering at one of the busiest hospitals in the US as it's one of the best, but that still worries me! What if I deliver in the triage! :dohh:


----------



## TexasRider

My chart is super crazy still... I'm just gonna bd every few days and see what happens. I'm honestly not even feeling like TTC right now. Just feel like it's not gonna happen ever again for us...


----------



## MrsW1985

I never knew that camp, I wonder why that is, and I also wonder if that applies to Australia, I certainly hope so. The town I live in only has 2 hospitals, and the town population is 100,000. Its one private hospital and one public. I will be going to the private hospital, as I believe they provide better care, I have had a lot of friends and family say to me if I go through the public system it will virtually be free to have the baby, as opposed to going private, which is 3-4k out of pocket, to which my response is a) its my choice and b) its a baby, if you wanna put a price on your child that's your prerogative! 
I love the name you have chosen out for your little girl. Its beautiful!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Lol my mom was not very happy to be VERY pregnant in the middle of August. I'm sure everything will be great though. Lots of AC!!!! 

I also didn't realize September was a busy time for births in the states Camp. My fear is that we'll get hit with a huge snow storm right before i go into labor lol. 

Texas - I'm sorry that you're not feeling so confident right now. FX that you see that beautiful BFPnsoon.


----------



## blablamana

Congrats MrsW, that's awesome! 
Texas: I'm sorry hun, I agree your temps are a little bit all over the place. Maybe a virus messing with it, even when you are not sick (yet)?

Afm: Yesterday all of my family came over (11 people) and it was so fun! It was a housewarming thing but we got a gift card for 50 bucks at a baby store, a super cute playmat, cute clothes and a lot of baby items like shampoo and stuff. AND which I liked best hehe, everybody commented on my bump and how visible it was. FINALLY :haha: 
It was so much fun but I'm still so tired haha, my family is lovely but such a busy bunch I was running all over the place feeding them etc. They ate four(!) huge bags of potato chips and three salads haha. 

17 hours till the 20 week scan, I'm exciting but so terrified haha. Send us some extra good luck please :flower:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sounds like a great day bla!!! Are you going to find out the baby's sex at this scan???? I'm thinking girl by the way. FX, can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## blablamana

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Sounds like a great day bla!!! Are you going to find out the baby's sex at this scan???? I'm thinking girl by the way. FX, can't wait to hear about it.

We found out at 15 weeks that it's a boy! :D We haven't bought any boy stuff yet so we'll see if the wacky lady at the private scan is wrong or not haha. Not that I think she's wrong though :haha: We don't have a preference so either is always great :D

Do you have any gender hopes for your little one? Do you plan on finding out? So exciting!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Oh! Well I guess my prediction is wrong lol. Boys are fun! Well still have FX that everything goes well at your scan.

I keep referring to the baby as a her, FH keeps saying boy. I will be finding out. I need to know lol. I think I broke FH's heart last night when I looked up the Rambo theory and of that's correct, the baby is a girl lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ramzi* 

Lmao @ Rambo theory


----------



## blablamana

Also, my family dog (well, my dog when I still lived at my parents) Happy (yes, that's her name) was playing with my niece and it's hilarious. 
So here the little video link: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMMqGZ36aTc


----------



## blablamana

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Oh! Well I guess my prediction is wrong lol. Boys are fun! Well still have FX that everything goes well at your scan.
> 
> I keep referring to the baby as a her, FH keeps saying boy. I will be finding out. I need to know lol. I think I broke FH's heart last night when I looked up the Rambo theory and of that's correct, the baby is a girl lol.

I'm excited for you to find out! I think girl!


----------



## MrsW1985

Bla: thanks just hope it sticks. Sounds like you had an extremely busy day, do you have names picked out already for your little man?

TTC: what's the Rambo theory?


----------



## campn

TTC- Post a scan picture and I'll guess! I've memorized Ramzi's theory during my anxious wait to find out. I really wanted a girl and I still can't believe it's a girl. 

MrsW- I have no idea if it's the same in Australia or not since the season difference!? I'll just go and guess it's the same since you also celebrate Christmas in December and that's when people get busy in the bedroom with the holidays? I'm really not sure! Interesting question though!

Bla- Sounds like a super fun day! And love the video. The dog and and the girl are so adorable, love the chatting in the background. I haven't gotten any gift from any family member yet. I think here they think oh second kid? Not interested lol! 

Thankfully we don't have to depend on them! I've been buying things here and there and I'm sure we'll have everything she needs by September. 

Here are a few things I got. Muslin receiving blankets, regular soft blanket, towels and changing pad cover.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blablamana

Aww Campn I love the items you got! Very cute!


----------



## MrsW1985

Ill have to google what ramzi theory is! 
Gorgeous things you have there camp, I know if we have a girl ill probably end up broke just from all the super cute girl clothes out there. She'll have enough clothes to have a new outfit everyday!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - Here you go, it's a vaginal scan. 

Bla - The pup is adorable. When we moved I couldn't bring my dog with us but, she's with my parents, which is her home.

Mrs - it's a theory that you can predict the baby's gender based on his or her location in the womb. I don't know all the details but, that's my basic understanding.


----------



## campn

TTC- Looks like the plancenta is on the left? (Right on the picture) did you ask the tech where it is? Based on this I'll guess girl too :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - no! I never asked. I'll be sure to ask on the 13th for sure.


----------



## campn

Ramzi theory says that most girls implant on the left, and most boys implant on the right. So you just look at where the placenta is (has to be done between 6-8 weeks) and you look for the placenta not the baby. 

It didn't work with me since my placenta was right in the middle, but I knew it started implanting on the left since that's where I felt all the cramping!


----------



## MrsW1985

I am having my cramping on the left with the odd right twinge so it will be interesting to see if we have a girl. I had heard on the nub and skull theory but never this one. Wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## campn

MrsW1985 said:


> I am having my cramping on the left with the odd right twinge so it will be interesting to see if we have a girl. I had heard on the nub and skull theory but never this one. Wonder how accurate it is.

I think the nub theory is the most accurate (the skull not accurate at all) and I think if you do Ramzi right then it's really accurate, but many aren't sure exactly where the placenta is unless they asked the tech!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ohhh, what's the nub theory?


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Ohhh, what's the nub theory?

It's done when you're like 12 weeks and get a side scan picture. There's usually this little part between the legs (penis or clitoris) that's still just starting to form and according to the "angle of the dangle" you can guess! Everyone guessed girl on mine!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ohhhh! I'll have to keep my eyes out for that. 

I meant to ask you experienced mama's, my doctor has given me direction to go for genetic testing between 11-13 weeks. Is this a blood test? It's just weird how it's a different facility so, I wasn't sure on how it's done.


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Ohhhh! I'll have to keep my eyes out for that.
> 
> I meant to ask you experienced mama's, my doctor has given me direction to go for genetic testing between 11-13 weeks. Is this a blood test? It's just weird how it's a different facility so, I wasn't sure on how it's done.

It's just a routine test! The NT scan + blood test. They measure the liquid in the back of the neck and the nose bone for markers like trisomy and Down syndrome and the blood test along with that plus your age and weight and tell you your risk factors. 

I only did it just to get the ultrasound and see the baby!


----------



## blablamana

TTC we didn't do it because I'm 24 (just) and it costs a ton here (300-400 euros). Because my risk is already low technically, we chose against it. It isn't invasive though so if you want to know there is no harm whatsoever.


----------



## campn

Did you guys see that story about the little boy who fell into the gorillas cage and the gorilla had to be shot cause he was dragging the boy and what not? People are losing it over the killing of the gorilla and saying how his mother deserves to be shot instead. 

What happened to people!? The shaming and guilting of mothers, the mom said her eyes was on her child the whole time but he suddenly ran under the bushes and climbed down. Kids do stupid things! My son has ALWAYS put himself in the most dangerous and stupid situations since he could crawl. I'm only lucky I caught him many of these times. Also I understand every life is precious, but what would the ideal scenario be? Gorilla lives but boy dies? If it was their son, would they have still said the same?

This is just really upsetting me today.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you for the info Camp and Bla! I have to go for a pre-natal lab before my next appt but, this one he gave me a different paper for and its at a separate facility. 

Bla - I guess he's sending me since I am 32 and I've had the previous loss. I'm glad it's not invasive though, that would scare me.

Camp - I heard about the story but, I don't know all the details. I know the zoo manager said they chose to shoot the gorilla because they didn't think a tranquilizer would give time to get the boy out of there.


----------



## blablamana

Yeah I heard the story. I think the mom may have not been paying attention. Maybe she was. I wasn't there, so I don't judge and it's just a sad and scary situation. Worst nightmare for a mom I think, either way. I hate how people just go about judging immediately and some of the comments disgusted me. :( 
I don't think the gorilla meant to harm the child and I'm sad it got shot.. but honestly, they couldn't just risk getting the child out of there normally or sedating the gorilla. Usually takes time and some animals get scared/aggressive after such a sedative.One bad arm swing from a gorilla and the kid could have died. They couldn't risk it and that sucks.. but that doesn't mean you have to blame the mother.. Blegh. People.


----------



## campn

TTC- They probably sent you to a place that has a better ultrasound machine since the ultrasound needs to be accurate. My insurance covered it too, I think we paid $50 or so. 

Yeah I also read the tranquilizer wouldn't have worked. I just feel bad that they're shaming the mom cause her son just survived what could have been a horrible death.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- We use to live down in Cincinnati and know exactly what you're talking about. I read that the boy fell down the hill into the exhibit. They didn't tranquilize the gorilla bc it would've taken 15 min to kick in and they feared the gorilla would get upset and kill the child. Unfortunately, to save the boy's life, the gorilla had to be killed. People are going crazy (especially PITA). I think they did the right thing. We had something similar happen in Pittsburgh a couple of yrs ago. A parent sat her son up on a fence to see the wild dogs and he fell in. He was mauled to death.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been checking in as much lately. I'm in that boring bit of my cycle and now with my husband not even here (he left for tour this morning), I am trying not to think about TTC as much this week. I've also been pretty upset by something that happened off-site by a member here, so I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself :haha: I'll be back to checking in more regularly and replying to people properly soon.

I'm thinking of all you beautiful-pregnant-mamas and all you gorgeous-beautiful-pregnant-mamas-to-be-(very-very-very-soon!!!!!).

xx


----------



## campn

Smille- Thank you. I thought human lives had more value? 
Seaworld here had an idiot drunk man jump into the orcas tank after hours and of course the orca killed him. Nothing happened to the orca, and I didn't feel that sorry for the man cause he's pretty stupid to think he can pet a killer whale!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tonight has been rough. I gagged as I ate dinner. I feel like crap and I don't want to get off the couch. Ugh!!!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- Thank you. I thought human lives had more value?
> Seaworld here had an idiot drunk man jump into the orcas tank after hours and of course the orca killed him. Nothing happened to the orca, and I didn't feel that sorry for the man cause he's pretty stupid to think he can pet a killer whale!

Yeah really, how stupid can you be? Wild animals are unpredictable no matter how friendly they look.


----------



## campn

TTC- Big hug!! I've had so many days like that this pregnancy. On Easter I threw up lamb (oh the horror) and while I was uncontrollably throwing up, I peed my pants. 

Then I threw up 3 times after that. Right after I sat down happily in bed with DH to watch a movie. Threw up on my blanket, sheet, pillow and even got my MacBook a little! 

I'm never eating lamb again. Ever.

Smille- I had no idea my Facebook friends had so many judgemental moms on there :( the one thing I learned about motherhood is be humble! It could be you!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ohhh no, you poor thing. I haven't puked yet. I don't want to, I don't think anyone wants to. I just hate complaining it's just I feel horrible. I forced myself to eat because I know I have to but, it wasn't fun.


----------



## campn

Praising the one you love completes your happiness, so is complaining about something you hate, it completes your misery! You're pregnant, you're entitled to complain all you want!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You're the best! 

I hope Bee survived her weekend away, was thinking of her earlier.


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> You're the best!
> 
> I hope Bee survived her weekend away, was thinking of her earlier.

I was literally just thinking of her. Bee we miss you! Hope you survived; and you probably drank your weight :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Apparently popcorn makes me feel better lol.

Lol yes Bee, we're thinking of you.


----------



## Smille24

Yay campn you made it to v-day! :happydance:.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy v day Campn. Xx


----------



## beemeck

aw you girls are so sweet thinking of me <3

mrsw - huge congrats !!!! so excited for you and it gives me hope that after all of this time you were still able to fall pregnant. I hope the same happens for me!

texas - maybe your temps being so different this month are even more proof that the b6 was affecting things? how are things on the opk front??

squirrel - Love I'm so sorry to hear about your cyberbullying experience. please know that we are all hear for you. I need to get back on your journal - I honestly stayed away when you-know-who joined because I just like to avoid people like that, but I think it's safe to say she won't be coming back.....! (hopefully) huge hugs love! :hugs:

kittykat where are you?? still thinking of you!! 

seems like all of us non preggos are getting ready to O (except for trix !) so good luck to all!

glad to hear that all of the preggos are still doing well. mommy, we are all waiting on baby boy!! :happydance:

so my trip was .... interesting. not the dramatic blow out I thought it would be, but that's because it turns out they somehow HAVEN'T given up on living with us. they attempted to get in our good graces so that we can move toward that "goal" which I think is just humorous. In his culture, the parents move in with the oldest son after he gets married. I can't believe they would even still want to attempt that, but it all comes down to money. a few years ago, DH went against me and gave them a large sum of money - so large I can't even stomach to say it - and I think their thing this weekend was, if we can't live with you then you should at least feel guilty enough to give us more money. the whole thing is just so messed up in so many ways and it's so nice that DH has been unbrainwashed for awhile and that we are totally on the same page. we rolled our eyes a million times this weekend and then went on our way. peace out. we don't plan on seeing them in the near future. 

aaaaaanyway - opk should go positive today - was close yesterday! which actually makes me happy that I'm still going to O "on time" without the meds. I'll call doc today and set up my IUI for tomorrow. so excited for the short work week and then I'm off to Chicago for the bachelorette party! :friends:


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I almost forgot until you ladies pointed it out! And she really does feel like a cantaloupe. I noticed her butt is sticking out right by my belly button and you can feel it and see it! 

Bee- Wow what balls they have! First to reject you and their son and cut you out, and now want to live off of you!? No. They should stay where they are now and live like grown ups HERE live. I love my parents but still might be uncomfortable with them living with me unless they were very old or very sick. 

I've a rant that almost drove me into all night crying last night, but a little background about my older sister, she asked me when she was pregnant back in Egypt if she can come stay with us and deliver her baby here. Totally 100% depending on us. I agreed. Took her everywhere to shop for baby, appointments, DH drove her to the hospital at 3 am when she went into labor, then I went to be with her and stayed with her. Picked her up, took her to the hospital for appointments again and again (dragging 11 months old Benjamin behind) 

I gave her everything she would need for the baby, even my breast pump, my own clothes just everything. Even now that she's back here in the US, DH and I have constantly been running her chores, taking her to appointments doctors and government, everything. 

So last night I asked her if she'd come and stay with us (she's staying with my little sister now) during my last week in pregnancy in case I go into labor late at night again and DH's parents live an hour away. I have no one who can be here with Benjamin that is close.

And she said umm I don't know, have your inlaws watch him. Like seriously? I've always been there for you 200% of the time and I can't count on you to watch my son so I can go give birth!? Not like I'm going on a trip! Just broke my heart and completely dissappointed in her.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Wow Bee, I really have no words.....I'm sorry that they are the way they are BUT, I'm glad you and DH are on the same page now and I do hope you enjoyed some alone time with just him <3 

Why do I not know what v-day is? lol Either way, I'll join in on the party...Happy V-Day Camp <3


----------



## blablamana

Aww campn I'm sorry your sister is being so selfish. That would make me really sad as well. Have you told her that it broke your heart? You should! Congrats on V-day! 
Bee: Yay for the almost positive OPK! Your inlaws have some balls, jeez. 

afm: Scan went perfectly. Baby was upside down, placenta was posterior as we had also heard at twelve weeks (at 15 weeks the private scan lady told us it was in the front and we were like wth. Turns out she was wrong, of course lol). Everything about the baby was perfect, no follow-up needed. I cried a lot afterwards I felt like a massive weight was lifted from my shoulders! 
And gladly, baby is still a boy! We immediately went and bought some items for the baby with the gift card we got a few days ago. I'm so happy!

Drum: You're up for tomorrow right? :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - Again for you and your sister, I have no words. I'm so sorry she's being that way. I don't even have words for those actions, she's your sister! She should be ready and willing to help whenever you need her :hugs:

Bla - That's so exciting!!! I'm so glad baby is doing amazing. Do you have any names picked out? Or are you keeping it a secret?


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy I hope you are doing well hun. How has the little man been treating you? 

Campn I am so sorry your sister is being like that. I really hope she thinks on it and comes around. Happy V-Day hun!

Smille only 2 more weeks for Hannah's VDay! Are the external kicks becoming more frequent?

Bee every time you mention your in-laws I cringe. I am so sorry you and your DH have to go through that. :happydance: everything crossed for your iui tomorrow and a fun party to come!

Bla I am so happy he did so well on your sonogram! I am glad you get to relax a bit more now. Half way there hun! I hope you got some very cute things. I have a few more days until mine, DH wants to be there and his work got in the way so we had to reschedule for Monday. 

TTC I hope everything is going well for you hun!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I just read your entry in your journal and I cannot believe someone was that cruel to you. I have a feeling I know who it is. Don't let that evil woman get to you. We are all supportive of you and your ttc journey and it's a shame others feel the need to be bullies. :hugs:.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- wow your in-laws have some nerve. To guilt your dh into giving them substantial amounts of money is insane to me. I'm glad you and dh are on the same page now and you wont be seeing them any time soon. 

Drum- yes, she has been kicking like crazy. My stomach doesn't move around just yet, but I know it'll be soon. Every time my dd goes to feel the kicks, Hannah stops moving so of course she gets mad.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Squirrel- I just read your entry in your journal and I cannot believe someone was that cruel to you. I have a feeling I know who it is. Don't let that evil woman get to you. We are all supportive of you and your ttc journey and it's a shame others feel the need to be bullies. :hugs:.

Well, you guessed correctly of course. 

And yes, many hugs to you squirrel :hugs:

TTC: put the name in my signature! :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Squirrel - not sure how I missed your post. Just wanted to give you some :hugs: Not sure why some people are so evil UGH! 

Bla - Can i blame that one on my little to none brain cells that I have left? Love the name and your DD is my Godson's bday!!! I love it. 

Con - I'm doing well, thank you. Work is hectic today and I've been irritated since 10AM with stupid people lol. I'm ready to go home and take a nap!


----------



## blablamana

Haha TTC don't worry, I only put it in the signature AFTER you asked! No brain cells gone yet ;) 
I hope you can take that nap soon!


----------



## MrsW1985

Bee- Thanks super excited but still very cautious after the chemical. I cant believe your in-laws, I get each culture has heir own traditions but they just seem completely unreasonable!

Camp- I'm so sorry about your sister treating you like that, that's just plain selfish. Have you confronted her about it at all?

Squirrel- just read your thread, it annoys me how people can be so mean, especially keyboard warriors hiding behind their computers, the internet can be nasty place.

AFM: I have been using and frer everyday and they been getting darker which is great, I actually don't think they can get any darker now. Only 1 more day till my betas, excited yet nervous. I have been very gassy and have constant pain across my lower back, still a bit of nausea on and off and my boobs have little stabbing pains every now and then. Quick question, what is v day? I have seen it mentioned a lot on this thread but have no idea what it means!


----------



## beemeck

thanks all. it seems that a number of us have "interesting" in laws lol. Mine prob take the cake, but at the same time, have no real part in our life so I can't complain too much. if I had to deal with them all the time.....sheesh. I don't know how some of you do it! 

camp - sorry that your sis wasn't there for you like she should be. I'm sure she will change her mind down the road and help you out, but that doesn't stop the hurt that she didn't react like she should have from the start. and at least in laws are an hour away ;) 

opk did go pos! waiting for the doc to call back about iui. can only do it if they say my husband can go in before 7. he's leaving for the day tomorrow going down south for work - so he'll need to give his sample and then get on the plane :haha: i'm apprehensive because I don't have any o pains. some months I don't get them, but I normally do. so I'm wondering if it's not even a good egg. oh well, I've basically resorted to waiting it out for ivf anyway so no matter!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - lolll thank you for making me feel a little better. I doubt I'll get to nap but, I do feel like a cranky toddler who is going to have a tantrum if some of my co-workers don't start acting like adults. :devil:

Bee - FX that they can get DH in there before 7! And of course I'll have EVERYTHING crossed that this works for you <3 :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Smille it might be time for a warm bath and ice cream then lol - certainly worked for Ms Shy.. I do hope she gets to feel them soon it is nice to hear she is still smitten. What a great big sister! 

Squirrel just caught up on your journal as well hun and will be sending even more hugs. Has that woman been reported yet? There are way too many instances of her bullying or just being condescending towards others.

TTC I am sorry your day has been hard. Some seem to have this pregnancy radar for idiocy, wait until they start calling you hormonal for it- my biggest pet peeve. Whether it is true or not lol. I hope you get your nap soon!

Bla still love the name!

MrsW everything crossed for tomorrow's betas. VDay just stand for viability. When the baby has good odds of successfully making it outside of the womb.

Bee hopefully he can make it and your egg will be amazing! I say this a lot but you do deserve this hun, so much. I will be praying until your girl is in your arms.


----------



## blablamana

Drum: Thank you hun! I can't wait to hear about your gorgeous little lady! Few more days!


----------



## gina236

Squirrel I can't believe she would say that to you after having the same thing happen to her! Did she get blocked from the forum? Her Journal doesn't exist anymore.. either way we all know that's not true but I know how much that must have hurt. 

Bee idk how you do it with the inlaws. I can't stand mine but they are nothing like that. They did really bug me yesterday tho. Invited us to dinner as dh was helping them out with stuff all day. 6:30 comes along and oh we arent making that anymore, we are going out, your on your own. Gee thanks because I didn't need to take anything out of the freezer already or anything -_- ugh just inconsiderate.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Wow Gina! That's rude!!!! 

It's sad that we all know who squirrel is referring to. That mention of her name makes me angry.


----------



## campn

I genuinely hope she's gone. There's just no reason at all to be this mean to someone you don't even know and keep adding salt to the wound like that. 

Squirrel you've been so classy about this. Lots of respect!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry I've been MIA it's been hectic getting our house sorted (place is still a tip) I'm just now trying to catch up I'll be writing my responses in this post once I have them sorted XD

I heard about the gorilla thing, I think it's sad, gorilla was protecting child (only way it knows, gorilla way) i completely agree that they had to shoot but it's still heartbreaking that it had to be done :( 

TTC sorry MS is getting you, I remember having terrible sickness the first time, I lost 10lbs in the first 8 weeks of pregnancy! Normally there's something you can stomach (sadly mine was shameful McDonald's) so just eat that for a bit! 

Congrats to all the BFP I've missed!!

I'm so jealous of the warm weather, it's been so cold these last few days (heating and blankets cold) whatever happened to a supposed summer XD oh well! 

AFM my first month temping went terrible, not even ovulated despite having all my usual signs including O pains and positive opks, Meaning I probably don't ovulate most of the time, still waiting for AF or ovulation on CD 36! Trying to get our house sorted has been a nightmare, house is a state, Internet gone until Friday now so just on my 3G, waiting for the large room to be cleared of the last people's stuff which they so kindly left behind -_- so at the moment sleeping in the little room which will (eventually) become our nursery. Clothes all over, boxes all over its awful XD


----------



## squirrel.

You ladies are all so lovely and amazing. I don't know where I'd be without you all. I really didn't want to cause drama with all this, so I've been just staying away instead of trying to go over it too much.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Kitty - thanks so much! Today was better which scares me a little. I was able to eat dinner without any issues. 

Squirrel - we'll always have your back <3


----------



## campn

Smille- Do you know what kind of policies schools have about if the mom is having a baby, like do the older siblings get excused to miss a few days? I assume they can? 

If anyone else knows how schools handle this let me know!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- Do you know what kind of policies schools have about if the mom is having a baby, like do the older siblings get excused to miss a few days? I assume they can?
> 
> If anyone else knows how schools handle this let me know!

I have no idea. I will definitely have to look into it. My mom offered to take a couple of days off and take her and from school. We may allow her to miss a day and just say she's "sick". 

Hailey finally felt a kick tonight and got super excited. She is so in love and I'm so happy she's in a good place. She fell asleep with her hand on my belly bc she wanted to keep feeling her sister. I am so over the moon that we're having another girl bc I can see that they'll have a great bond.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Aww smile!!! That just made me tear up. That's the cutest thing. She sounds like she's going to make an amazing big sister.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille that is awesome! I am so glad and she is so sweet! I know you'll get your little boy but I think your two princesses are perfect!

TTC a lot of women can go past 8 wks without symptoms so if you get a lucky night I would not worry hun.

Kitty hopefully things straighten up soon. I might chalk this cycle up to stress from everything but if it continues make sure to contact your OB. GL hun


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Conun - thank you. It's scary how they kind of went away over night. I'm trying not to stress it though.


----------



## Conundrum

TTC I stressed over everything both times. It is hard not to worry so if it persists ring you OB. Peace of mind with children is nearly impossible even when your pregnant, but if it will comfort you do not hesitate.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you again &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

Drum- I hope your scan goes wonderful on Monday!! Monday couldn't come sooner!! Are you feeling okay overall??

TTC- That's a good thing! I had pretty great days between the horrible days and I'm not sure what causes this but maybe mercy over our poor souls? It's probably because you ate something your body craved. 

I've been having Braxton hicks already. I can't believe I'm already feeling them this early on as they're very irritating, plus I'm already starting to feel pains and aches of pregnancy. I keep thinking oh you better be happy now as it only gets worse. 

Oh and also Netflix has a brand new show called "Border security" where they show real airports in Australia like their customs and security part where immigrants/visitors are trying to smuggle food and drugs, it's pretty entertaining. One guy was hiding weed up his butt. Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Lol my mom was not very happy to be VERY pregnant in the middle of August. I'm sure everything will be great though. Lots of AC!!!!
> 
> I also didn't realize September was a busy time for births in the states Camp. My fear is that we'll get hit with a huge snow storm right before i go into labor lol.
> 
> Texas - I'm sorry that you're not feeling so confident right now. FX that you see that beautiful BFPnsoon.


August sucks for birth lol. it was 103 when i had my first. but the way the temps are going its gonig to be miserable this time too. And i'm a sept baby myself :)



campn said:


> Ramzi theory says that most girls implant on the left, and most boys implant on the right. So you just look at where the placenta is (has to be done between 6-8 weeks) and you look for the placenta not the baby.
> 
> It didn't work with me since my placenta was right in the middle, but I knew it started implanting on the left since that's where I felt all the cramping!

My placenta is on the left. BUT it was with dd too. That's just where my placenta likes to go apparently! :)



Conundrum said:


> Mommy I hope you are doing well hun. How has the little man been treating you?
> 
> Campn I am so sorry your sister is being like that. I really hope she thinks on it and comes around. Happy V-Day hun!
> 
> Smille only 2 more weeks for Hannah's VDay! Are the external kicks becoming more frequent?
> 
> Bee every time you mention your in-laws I cringe. I am so sorry you and your DH have to go through that. :happydance: everything crossed for your iui tomorrow and a fun party to come!
> 
> Bla I am so happy he did so well on your sonogram! I am glad you get to relax a bit more now. Half way there hun! I hope you got some very cute things. I have a few more days until mine, DH wants to be there and his work got in the way so we had to reschedule for Monday.
> 
> TTC I hope everything is going well for you hun!

thanks hun, I'm doing alright. just waiting. at least i know for sure he'll be out this month. I'm trying to get dd in fun activities now cause i know these are our last as just the two of us. (which is slightly breaking my heart) so i'm pushing myself to get up earlier and do things like we used to. Like yesterday we did berry picking, some errands, and played in the baby pool. Today i'm taking ehr up to the splash pad. and even though i REALLY don't want to go or do it, i know that it's important she get these kinds of things in. So, off i drag my large sorry behind.



campn said:


> Smille- Do you know what kind of policies schools have about if the mom is having a baby, like do the older siblings get excused to miss a few days? I assume they can?
> 
> If anyone else knows how schools handle this let me know!

pretty sure they'd let the kid have off. and just in case you can write the school way ahead of time and let them know whats up too. I was 4 and i think in preschool when my brother was born in decemeber. But then again, i didn't even know i was having a sibling, my mother just was gone one day and my dad and i visited her in the hospital and i found out i was a big sister and had a baby brother. And they couldn't figure out why i didn't take it very well with no prep for a kid. nice.



campn said:


> Drum- I hope your scan goes wonderful on Monday!! Monday couldn't come sooner!! Are you feeling okay overall??
> 
> TTC- That's a good thing! I had pretty great days between the horrible days and I'm not sure what causes this but maybe mercy over our poor souls? It's probably because you ate something your body craved.
> 
> I've been having Braxton hicks already. I can't believe I'm already feeling them this early on as they're very irritating, plus I'm already starting to feel pains and aches of pregnancy. I keep thinking oh you better be happy now as it only gets worse.
> 
> Oh and also Netflix has a brand new show called "Border security" where they show real airports in Australia like their customs and security part where immigrants/visitors are trying to smuggle food and drugs, it's pretty entertaining. One guy was hiding weed up his butt. Lol

UGH the bh !!! last pregnancy i had them starting about 26 weeks on. And they were bad. but this time, they started at 14 weeks!!!!!! and they suck! they're just as intense, and they've definitely picked up the last few weeks here too. 






I;m just waiting over here. Glad it's june. lets get this kid out. The lady at the berry farm yesterday said 'wow! you could've had that baby in the field!' and i said 'and i'd have been ok with that.' she didn't know what to say. she didn't mean it rude but good lord the looks i get!!! I've only gained the 19lbs this pregnancy, and it looks much worse, but there really is nothing anyone can do. so, why must we always make comments at other people for their baby size?!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Camp - Sorry to hear your sister is being so bullheaded, you'd think she'd appreciate and want to help more. 

Smile - AWW that made my heart melt that she got to feel kicks how exciting!

Squirrel - Sorry she's being so rude still ugh!!

TTC - I know it's worrying but try not to. It'd be so great if you didn't have any more MS and just got to enjoy pregnancy though :) I'm sure everything is just dandy 

Bee- That was very ballsy of your in laws. I can't believe they even had the nerve to ask.

To anyone I missed I'm sorry I hope you are well.

AFM I'm so nauseous and I work another Midnight shift then off tomorrow. I start my over nights friday and saturday so not sure how temping is gonna go for that if I start a new cycle.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Thank you, I am actually feeling pretty good the last couple of days..really hoping the second tri energy finally came. I am down to just being sore ATM. I am starting to get excited just four more days! Sorry the pains have started hun, hopefully they'll settle until at least third tri, which is just three more weeks! If not make sure to drink as much as you can for BH. It is still amazing to see how fast these pregnancies have gone just four more months until you get to hold her!

Mommy it is nice you are getting some time together with her. Hopefully after a few more memories he won't make you wait. I hope the splash pad is fun and they both take it easy on you.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all just wanted to come and update took a test this morning at 13 DPO and it was positive I didn't even have to squint to see it.. Will try and upload it a bit later :)


----------



## blablamana

Congrats! 

Drum: I'm glad you are feeling pretty good these days, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## squirrel.

Massive congrats Sweet!! :dance: happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks so much ladies I'm so so nervous, I've had so many miscarriages it's hard not to be nervous and we have been trying so long that it feels so surreal right now. I'm over the moon though :)


----------



## Conundrum

Sweet congratulations hun! Have a very H&H 9 months!

Bla Thank you. How are you doing hun? I hope Thomas has been keeping you well and his kicks are getting stronger.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - ugh sorry about the pain hun! Seems like little miss is going to be a sassy one :haha: I can't believe you're going to be in the home stretch already!!! 

mommy - I'm glad you're getting this one on one time in with her! Hopefully DS will be here soon! I can't wait to see pictures of the little man <3

Sweet - Huge congrats!!!! Very excited for you.

Cond - Glad to hear you're feeling well!!!

I'm doing ok today, still a little nervous about no MS. My boobs are also not as sore the past 2 days. Hoping you're right camp and it's just my body giving me a break lol.


----------



## squirrel.

Sweet: I really am so hopeful for you that this is your long-deserved rainbow take home baby. A good line at 13dpo is a great start!!


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I'm okay thank you. Yesterday the lady refused to look at my cervical length etc, even though that has been something that has been worrying me from day one. My cervix always feels a little bit open and nobody wants to check on it. The midwife told me a couple of weeks ago that 'cervical incompetence never happens' and I was therefore basically waiting for the 20 week scan to give me some peace of mind. 
I'm just so terrified about it and I just want to have it looked at.. but nobody wants to. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## campn

Sweet- Massive congrats hun!! Happy and healthy 9 months! Stick stick baby!! I understand being so nervous, I was a nervous mess and I haven't gone through a miscarriage before so I can only imagine! 

TTC- I know soon you'll be sick again and be like oh why did I jinx it! Every time I thought oh I'm feeling better, WRONG! End up in the bathroom throwing up :p I've my glucose test in 2 weeks so hopefully I don't throw that up. Ew. 

Bee- IUI today?? Sorry if I forgot the exact day <3


----------



## Conundrum

Bla hunny I am so sorry is there a way to get a second opinion over there? If not at your next appointment stand your ground on the issue. Really hoping they are a bit more understanding as it only takes a moment. Lots of :hugs:

Sweet everything crossed this baby is your rainbow. Lots of sticky vibes your way

TTC I am with Campn, hopefully your symptoms return soon and gives you some relief.


----------



## blablamana

Conundrum said:


> Bla hunny I am so sorry is there a way to get a second opinion over there? If not at your next appointment stand your ground on the issue. Really hoping they are a bit more understanding as it only takes a moment. Lots of :hugs:
> 
> Sweet everything crossed this baby is your rainbow. Lots of sticky vibes your way
> 
> TTC I am with Campn, hopefully your symptoms return soon and gives you some relief.


My next appointment is in two weeks, so I can't wait that long. Sadly the midwife isn't picking up the phone. I'm currently just trying to stay calm but having a massive panic attack and SO is on a work trip abroad. :nope:


----------



## campn

Bla- What makes you think your cervix is open hun? I agree that these things are so rare but they do happen but I assume if you had any physical checkup/ultrasound they would have checked it and told you as part of the exam? Here they always look at the cervix and the location of placenta if its covering it or not, so if they checked that for you I'm sure they'd have seen if you had a problem.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Bla- What makes you think your cervix is open hun? I agree that these things are so rare but they do happen but I assume if you had any physical checkup/ultrasound they would have checked it and told you as part of the exam? Here they always look at the cervix and the location of placenta if its covering it or not, so if they checked that for you I'm sure they'd have seen if you had a problem.

I asked her at the scan and she said that she wouldn't check. They did look at the location of the placenta and it wasn't near the cervix (at the top of the back wall). I feel like it is open because I still check it from time to time. It is extremely soft (the opening, the rest is firm) and if I wanted to (I don't of course) my fingertip would definitely fit. I've also had globs of stretchy cm and that terrifies me as well. 

Here in the Netherlands it isn't standard to check your cervix unless you have had two or more second tri losses. :nope:


----------



## squirrel.

Bla: can you head in to A&E? You might be in for a long wait, but they should check you if you say you think it feels more open than usual and you're worried about it. Hope you manage to find some answers. It's so terrible when you stay worrying over something that is important, but some medical Professionals shrug off your concerns without properly considering them. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

squirrel. said:


> Bla: can you head in to A&E? You might be in for a long wait, but they should check you if you say you think it feels more open than usual and you're worried about it. Hope you manage to find some answers. It's so terrible when you stay worrying over something that is important, but some medical Professionals shrug off your concerns without properly considering them. :hugs:

I wish I could but the nearest hospital is half an hour away and I don't have a car (SO has it). I'll try to call the midwife later again, but I think she'll shrug me off again as we are only 'allowed' to call between 9-10 AM for non urgent things.


----------



## squirrel.

Also to add Bla, that hopefully it's just the opening that's slightly open. She would have been able to see on a scan if the whole thing was open. I had a funelling cervix with Oscar's pregnancy due to my irritable uterus contracting every couple of minutes. My cervix would open on the inside, but not the outside, with every contraction. They could clearly identify on the ultrasound that the rest was remaining closed though, so hopefully, if she didn't see anything on the scan, then maybe it's just the opening being slightly open?


----------



## blablamana

squirrel. said:


> Also to add Bla, that hopefully it's just the opening that's slightly open. She would have been able to see on a scan if the whole thing was open. I had a funelling cervix with Oscar's pregnancy due to my irritable uterus contracting every couple of minutes. My cervix would open on the inside, but not the outside, with every contraction. They could clearly identify on the ultrasound that the rest was remaining closed though, so hopefully, if she didn't see anything on the scan, then maybe it's just the opening being slightly open?


Thank you... that's what I'm hoping for. I was hoping that since the midwife has a report of the scan she will be able to tell me more than that lady did yesterday. I do not think that it is totally open, but if it is dilating a little bit.. or shortening.. or funneling.. that's serious business and I've read so many stories today of ladies that were too late (mostly because they weren't checked or taking seriously). 

I'm sorry to hog the thread ladies. I'm hoping that there is nothing wrong and I'm just overreacting but I want to know for sure.. don't want to tell myself that I must be imagining it and then something horrible happening in the next few weeks.


----------



## campn

Bla- If you're convinced that something is wrong then trust your gut. Just go in when your SO is back and say you've been having contractions and losing your mucus plug. That should warrant that you at least get a pelvic exam which takes 5 seconds. 

I've heard of women who had their cervix a little open the entire pregnancy with no problem, maybe yours is a tad open because of your chemical? I know most moms who have had kids are 1 cm dialted still!


----------



## blablamana

Campn: I don't know but I'd assume that with a chemical there is nothing big enough to cause the cervix to be permanently dilated a little. 
SO isn't back until Friday, so as the midwife is not picking up and I think she won't.. I'll try and call her tomorrow morning between 9-10AM.

Do you think the stretchy cm is my mucus plug? :|


----------



## Conundrum

Bla it might be the mucus plug but unless blood starts to appear there is nothing to worry about there. You loose and regenerate your mucus plus your entire pregnancy. Try not to worry to much hun the stress is not good for either of you. I would call tomorrow and if she does not answer go in.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - sadly I can't help much or give any advice since I don't know anything about it but, I do hope everything is ok. I would definitely push and push until you can get someone to at least check. FX everything is fine <3


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies, 

Again, so sorry for hogging the thread. I will stop now.


----------



## Smille24

Sweet- congrats :happydance:.H&H 9 mths!!!

Campn- I'm sorry you're having BH already. Hopefully they settle down for you.

Drum- I hope your dr appt goes well on Mon and hopefully you'll be off of bed rest soon.

Bla- I hope the dr takes your concerns seriously and eases your mind. I had a lot of anxiety in the beginning and my dr was so sweet and handled it so well. 

Bee- if your iui is today, good luck hun!


----------



## campn

Bla- It's completely normal to lose bits and pieces of it! It regenerates itself right away! When I was 25 weeks with Ben I lost a big chunk of mine and freaked out, but everything I read online said that's completely normal. Every time I wipe there's always mucus plug on the tissue, but don't fret, you won't believe how much mucus plug you have in there already. It's so so disgustingly huge lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - don't be sorry!!! I can understand your worry <3 

Bee - Thinking of you today!!! FX DH was able to get there this AM <3


----------



## Conundrum

Bla do not worry about hogging hun, if we can help you know that we are happy to. 

Smille thank you I really hope so. I can't stand staying inside all of the time.

Bee thinking of you.


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies for always making me feel better - I really don't know what I would do without you wonderful ladies! :hugs: 

I will let you all know what the midwife has to say tomorrow.. 
I'm currently just continuing with my Master's thesis, for some reason delving into theory about serial killers in popular culture eases my mind a little lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies. I appreciate the vibes

Bla if you are worried go with your gut mama knows best. I hope it's just nervousness though


----------



## beemeck

Congrats sweet mama !!! 

Thanks ladies ! Iui was this morning . Dh didn't go down south at all since the docs were taking too long to call me back yesterday. So he's just skyping them which I don't know why they don't always just do. Anyway it was 210 million sperm with 97% mobile and I told my doc that this not working is messed up. He took it in stride of course and make some more jokes and gave me a high five ugh: so ready to check out the new place ... Just waiting on a friend to meet me for lunch so I'll do a proper check in later !


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bee - those sound like really good numbers so hopefully you'll get your BFP and rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test555341

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test555341

just in case the pic doesn't show up I have no idea how to add it

Anyways this is my test I hope that it shows up for you guys, the line is faint but it's there.


----------



## MrsW1985

Congrats sweetmama, hopefully the line gets darker for you. I know the feeling you are talking about with being excited but hesitant, its a nerve racking time. I get nervous everytime I poas cos last time they got lighter and ended in a cp, but thankfully this time they are darker, now the same colour as the control line which certainly eases the nerves a little. but its always in the back of your mind.

Bee- ill keep everything crossed for you, that's an extremely high number for your dh! what date do they recommend you start testing. Do you have to have bloods to monitor your progesterone levels?

Today is the day I get my betas done, so excited/nervous, even though the tests are as dark as they could possibly be I am still hesitant on what the numbers will be, heading to pathology straight after work (im currently on night shift its 4:30am, finish 7am) so fx'd everything is good


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - so glad he got to stay home! Those sound like great numbers. I have everything crossed for you!!! <3

Sweet - that's a great line!!! No squinting needed at all.

MrsW - You just reminded me that I have to go get blood work done too lol, I should do that before my next appt. FX that your Beta's are awesome (which I'm sure they will be)

I have an appt. with my primary tonight, I need to kick this horrible cold out of here.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry I've not been posting much lately. I read everything though and therefore silently stalk!

Congrats sweetmama! I completely get how nerve wracking and anxiety inducing early pregnancy is. I still can't relax a couple of weeks on. But a good line at this stage is a great sign!

TTC - sorry you're still suffering with a cold :( Mine tried to come out, but I managed to fight it off in the end. I take 1000mg of vitamin C so everyday so I sure this helps!

MrsW - Good luck with your betas :hugs:

Bee - what great numbers ready for your IUI! I just don't get why it's not happening for you, it is so strange. I really hope this is the cycle you get you longed for BFP.

Blab - no real advice, but the ladies here have been excellent. I am sure everything is fine but if you're not sure make sure you call your mw in the morning and don't worry about how she will react. Baby is number 1 priority :hugs:

campn - sorry you're getting Braxton hicks already! I've never had these with my first pregnancy.

drum - bedrest must be so crap! Good luck for Monday.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, this thread really does move fast sometimes!


----------



## peskipiksee

Sweetmama - I know exactly how you feel. If I get a BFP this cycle, I'll be on pins and needles the entire time.

AFM, I'm just about to start my TWW and it's so hard not to symptom spot, especially since my DH and I started to BD around the same time as when my daughter was conceived all those 8 years ago. I've been having some twinges/light cramping down under and my CM is very different from what it should be. Also, and this is unusual for me, my nipples have become very sensitive and at times, my breasts will start to ache. Not to mention it feels like I have a cold. 

I'm hopeful but anxious. FX for everyone on here!


----------



## beemeck

Oh it's the exciting time where all of us are getting ready to o! (Except squirrel - wait a few days eggies!) 

I'm pretty curious about my temp tomorrow. I'm not sure that today was o day. No o pains whatsoever it's so weird. I hope going off the meds didn't mess something up .... Everything is all out of whack right now. According to cm, o should have been yesterday. I always follow the pattern of heavy patch of ewcm two days before o, watery day before o, nothing day of o and creamy or sticky day after. Well today I had my sticky cm and yesterday nothing, but it def wasn't yesterday with today's temps. And if it's not today it'll have to be tomorrow due to pos opk. And if not tomorrow then the meds def did a number on me ! I'm surprisingly calm about it all but that's because I have no hope of it working either way lol ugh


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - thank you so much for the well wishes. FX for you!!! 

Update on the doctor appt., my primary basically charged me $40 to tell me to suck it up lol. He doesn't really want to put me on anything since I'm in my first trimester. He told me to give him a call if it gets worse. FX that I start to feel better.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- wow those numbers are amazing! I really don't like the sound of your clinic. If you feel like there's an issue, it's their job to look into it and ease your mind...not shrug it off and high five you. I'm praying this cycle is successful for you.


----------



## Conundrum

Bee :hugs: I am so sorry how hard this journey has been for you. I feel even worse when the professionals who are supposed to help act the way they are. I really hope this will be it for you and maybe this cycle was what you needed. Hopefully O is tomorrow giving those swimmers a perfect chance for the egg. Will continue praying hun, your time is coming!

TTC I am sorry you are feeling bad but a compromised system is a great sign. Really hope you get better soon.

Pompey Thank you, I hope pregnancy continues to treat you well. I hope everything settles soon and you get an amazing picture ,appointment, and HB to help settle your nerves.

Pes Praying this TWW is quick and leads to an amazing set of lines! Strong O vibes hun!

Sweet awesome picture! I hope those lines continue to darken wishing you and bean the best of luck


----------



## campn

Bee- Your numbers are mind blowing, do they even get better than this!? I think the doctor was just meaning to be encouraging, it's better to act that way unlike how that nurse discouraged Smille! I really want you to have a valentines baby! Come on eggy get fertilized!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pompey - I think I might be nervous all the way through my daughter was a late term miscarriage at 25.5 weeks and so it's just really really rough and I don't think I'll be at ease until I have babe in my arms even though I know I can't change whatever outcome, it's hard not to overly worry.

Peski - I really wish it didn't have to be this way for us, it would be nice to just enjoy everything with no worrying ya know? 

Sorry if I forgot people my brain is mush, yet another symptom I'm exhibiting already. I had more heartburn today and I was sick so bad I worked an 8 hour shift and I was in the bathroom upchucking about half the time I was there for my shift. It was horrible. Thanks for all the congrats though :)


----------



## campn

Sweet- Awe hun I'm so so sorry I had no idea! I couldn't imagine going through that, you're a strong person. Big hug to you! I'm hopeful this is your rainbow baby though cause that test was very positive :)


----------



## trixiesmith

Keeping my fx for you bee! You're right, I'm the odd one out when it comes to O time lol. Another week or so for me. 

congrats mrsw and sweet. H&H 9 months to both of you! 

squirrel I'm sorry for what happened. But she was just one person, and there are so many more of us here who definitely do not share that opinion. Bullies suck! 

Sorry for everyone I've missed, there was just so much to catch up on.

afm: nothing to update. af came and left. But I am definitely feeling the itch to bring my FF account back again. I keep telling myself no, because I know my crazy ttc side is teetering right on the edge, ready to appear anytime I think I'm ready to actively try again lol.


----------



## blablamana

Sorry I'm not replying to anyone else right now, I'll do so later. In a bit of a hurry! 

I called the midwives and luckily I got the old blonde lady on the phone (the other one told me last time that an incompetent cervix NEVER happens and she wasn't going to do unnecessary checks) and she totally understood that this is something that keeps coming back for me and that I just need to find out for sure if everything is alright. I told her that I very much WANT to be wrong, but that I need to know that I'm wrong before I can even begin to relax when it comes to this. Because when something does happen in a couple of weeks and I didn't have it checked I will never forgive myself. She totally understood and I have an appointment tomorrow at 2. 
She did however question whether I could really feel my cervix. Well, trust me, I have a longgggggggg cervix. She will feel for herself tomorrow lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies! congrats on the bfp sweetmama!!!! <3

Bla- i know i lost plug at 29 weeks this time. But then nothing again until this last week, and now i'm losing bits. I lost a lot of bits over the course of the last trimester with dd, but it's not the same this time as it's only starting and so tiny. 


I've been having bh contractions since yesterday around noon. Nothing close enough to go in, mw wants to see me if anything under 10 minutes consistently. they've been around 14. i had one hour where they were getting really close so i was getting excited then went back spaced out again.

I started timing again first thing this am (i was able to feel a few at night too so haven't stopped since noon either) and i've had three already, again, not close enough. but i have an appt at 820 so we'll see. 

And including yesterdays (and hopefully my last) bump photo from this pregnancy. at 37+4

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=948966&amp;d=1464863977


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, just a quick check in for now,I got my hcg levels back, I'm 4weeks 5 days and they came in at 385. So happy right now


----------



## beemeck

Well .. Didn't o yet. This cycle is so weird. So iui is irrelevant. Oh well, we knew we were taking that chance but wanted to try anyway. So this will end up being a full natural cycle. Will bd tonight but then I'm gone tomorrow without dh. It is what it is....


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- ugh..... I was really hoping to see a spike with your temp today... Fingers crossed it's tomorrow. -2 days before O is still good. But I understand feeling like it isn't going to happen.

Afm- my chart is crap. FF gave me dotted crosshairs saying I ovulatrd based on temps. I had zero fertile cm so either my chart is on crack and I haven't O'd yet (likely) or I did and now I am 4dpo.... Ugh this sucks. At least I only have 2 more days till summer vacation....


----------



## blablamana

Oooh mommy that's so exciting! Hope it turns into something and you'll have your baby boy soon! 

MrsW: Congrats, those are amazing numbers!

Bee: I'm sorry you didn't O yet, but do remember that sperm can live up to 5 days so you still have time.. I know it sucks but it's all a game of chance anyway; whether you've bd'd daily or just once around O. 
Big hugs, keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## gina236

Bee with the IUI would the :spermy: live longer? I feel like they would because they bypass the cervix and that's where most get killed off. FX that you O today and catch that egg!

Bla, so glad they gave you an appointment. I don't think you need to worry but always better to be safe than sorry. 

Texas, I think you just had a cold day and so when it came back to normal they gave you CH. Doesn't look like a real shift in temp so I'd say you didn't O yet.

Mrsw, great numbers!! Congrats!!

Mommy, sooo close!! Can't wait to see the little man!

Trixie, don't do it! Keep the crazy ttc monster away! I'm trying to do the same thing. It's soo hard to not check what CD I'm on etc. 

AFM, I'm out this month. I should O sometimes this weekend or early next week (not sure as I'm not tracking) and dh crashed his dirtbike last night. Landed on his head and gave himself really bad whiplash. He can barely move without it spasming so :sex: is totally off the table for now. Ugh damn men and their dangerous hobbies -_-


----------



## TexasRider

Omg Gina! I hope he's ok. I mean obviously it's not good he has whiplash but I hope there were no life threatening injuries. My husband has a dirt bike that's street legal and he has sport bike. He's thinking of selling the sport bike to buy a boat and keeps the dirt bike. He doesn't ride it very often though but I worry when he does. Not because of him but because people don't pay attention and I am afraid someone will hit him. I'm really sorry you can't TTC this month but maybe he will feel better in time to maybe get 1 shot in?

I agree I don't think I ovulated yet. My chart has way higher temps this month I stopped taking the b complex and b6 vitamins and I think that the lack of it is making my temps higher. All that matter is the shift which I haven't seen yet so fingers crossed it happens this weekend for real


----------



## beemeck

thanks girls, but actually sperm for an iui only live for 6 hours :nope: it's the fertile cm that keeps them alive for so long and since iui bypasses the cervix and it's mucus, they don't live long in the uterus. so the IUI is def out for this cycle but really no matter as I don't think any of it is really going to get me pregnant! 

bla - glad you have an appt - I hope they are able to ease your fears. My friend was sent to labor and delivery at 24 weeks with her first child, all because she was a cm dilated and labor and delivery docs were like wtf - you can go home this is totally normal. I guess her ob panicked for no reason. she went full term no issues! 

gina - so sorry to hear about your DH - ouch! man, it's been awhile since I've been on a dirtbike. the older I get, the more cautious I am - no fun lol!

texas - wow FF is messed up saying you o'ed on day 9. I'm sorry your temps aren't cooperating but wow summer break - so jealous!!! 

trix - we will all cycle up again soon I'm sure :haha: sorry the TTC bug has bitten you again. I'm always so much more calm when I'm not obsessing as much. but do what you need to do love! my vacation without my thermometer sucked. I hated being in the dark about my cycle. it was torture. I was much calmer tracking but I know it's not the same for everyone, so do what makes you feel better :hugs:

drum - let us know how the appt goes love. always thinking of you and little Freya! 

mommy - great pic. I hope he comes soon for your sake! :happydance: let us know how your appt goes! 

so yeah, frustrated at my docs lack of concern. it def is better than smilles awful nurse, but at the same time I feel like he's not fighting for me because he doesn't see any reason too. In fact his exact response to my concerns yesterday were "I don't see any reason why it won't happen". I wonder how long he will go on saying that for. It's like he should know better than anyone that unexplained infertility is a very real thing. :dohh: after the IUI he was writing in my chart and was like this is your 2nd IUI right? I was like nope, third. I saw a bit of a concerning look on his face but he didn't say anything. Not even one of his jokes.I wonder if it hit him then that my husband has literally enough sperm to populate our entire state (docs words, not mine) and I've already had 2 failed IUI's. maybe next time I see him, he'll be more serious :shrug:


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy Absolutely beautiful picture! I hope this is it hun! Come on little guy!

BlaI am really glad they are taking you seriously and seeing you. Please keep us updated! Will be wishing you the best.

Bee :hugs: I really hope he pulls through or your new clinic brings you in quickly. Doctors really should start trusting their patients more. I really hope you won't need them for long but I understand when your instincts say something is wrong. I hope they figure it out. Wishing you lots of love. 

Gina I hope he gets better soon! I am so sorry about this cycle! Wishing you both the best

MrsW congratulations! Absolutely amazing numbers hun!

Trixie you know we are more than excited to have you back full-time whenever you both are ready. FX it is soon or that your patience gives you an amazing BFP this cycle

TeX FX FF fixes it and your temps settle more. Sending lots of baby dust and strong O Vibes your way. Hope you are doing well and get to enjoy your vacation and remodel


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm so sorry you didn't O today. :hugs: I think moving to a new clinic is a great idea if this cyclr doesn't pan out. I don't think your dr is doing enough. I loved my dr bc of his knowledge and step by step approach. Yes, the cpn was cold but I knew when she showed me dh's numbers there was little chance bc it's rare to conceive with a 2 mil count. I knew I was in good hands and you should feel that same comfort when walking into the office. You need answers.


----------



## campn

Bee- This sucks honestly, every cycle you ovulate exactly the same time and early so why this now!? Universe playing some cruel joke? I'm still hopeful that some sperm are hanging on though, they seem like a lot of healthy ones in there so if you ovulate like now you could still get pregnant. I think you should talk to your doctor again and explain to him that if this isn't working then maybe more tests should be done. 
If it's an unmedicated IUI it really shouldn't count as much as the first two?
I'm sorry bee. <3 I'm sure you're burnt out. 

Bla- Glad the nurse listened to you! It sounds like you'll be fine, esp if your cervix is very long then def it's all nice and healthy :)

Gina- Ouch! I hope he's okay! Did he go to the ER!? I'm so scared of head injuries! 

Mommy- I'm a believer in the longer they stay inside, the better for them so that's how I kept reminding myself and how I stayed somewhat sane during my last 3 weeks (I still cried daily). Are you sure those are even BHs?? Maybe you should just call them what they are :D I think you're slowly going into labor!!! When I would go to get checked at like 38 weeks I'd tell the doctor oh just BHs, and she said you're 2 cms dialted and 70% effaced! They ain't BHS!


----------



## gina236

Campn yes we went to the ER. Thankfully ER visits are 100% covered by our insurance (the main reason we went with the plan we did). If they weren't we probably wouldn't have gone. They gave him a cat scan and nothing is broken or anything. Just a lot of muscle pain. I hate when he crashes but it seems to happen every month or so. Gotta pay to play as he says. He still finished his moto and actually passed a few guys after being stuck in a puddle for a whole lap. He's really not the brightest bulb but it's his passion. :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies! congrats on the bfp sweetmama!!!! <3
> 
> Bla- i know i lost plug at 29 weeks this time. But then nothing again until this last week, and now i'm losing bits. I lost a lot of bits over the course of the last trimester with dd, but it's not the same this time as it's only starting and so tiny.
> 
> 
> I've been having bh contractions since yesterday around noon. Nothing close enough to go in, mw wants to see me if anything under 10 minutes consistently. they've been around 14. i had one hour where they were getting really close so i was getting excited then went back spaced out again.
> 
> I started timing again first thing this am (i was able to feel a few at night too so haven't stopped since noon either) and i've had three already, again, not close enough. but i have an appt at 820 so we'll see.
> 
> And including yesterdays (and hopefully my last) bump photo from this pregnancy. at 37+4
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=948966&amp;d=1464863977

Thank you and what a nice bump you have there. I agree with campn those sound like early labour not BHs lol... Hopefully this is it for you and you have a baby in your arms here soon.



MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick check in for now,I got my hcg levels back, I'm 4weeks 5 days and they came in at 385. So happy right now

Oh those are wonderful numbers. Now if only I could get my GPs receptionist to stop being such a dbag and actually give him my messages correctly instead of making it seem like my requests are just asinine I'd be not playing the waiting or guessing game. I asked her to ask him in a message if he could please just order beta testing to see where my numbers off and she basically blasted me and said I had to make an appointment. Uhm NO I don't have to he's given me req's for blood work before I'd like to know my numbers are rising so he can put me on progesterone. But nope now I have to wait till he's off holidays. 




gina236 said:


> Campn yes we went to the ER. Thankfully ER visits are 100% covered by our insurance (the main reason we went with the plan we did). If they weren't we probably wouldn't have gone. They gave him a cat scan and nothing is broken or anything. Just a lot of muscle pain. I hate when he crashes but it seems to happen every month or so. Gotta pay to play as he says. He still finished his moto and actually passed a few guys after being stuck in a puddle for a whole lap. He's really not the brightest bulb but it's his passion. :haha:

Ugh that sounds so scary, glad he's ok though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh yes it's definitely the start but they still call them bh. I wouldn't mind him staying in if I could physically do anything but with the SPD I can't walk and the pain I'm in constantly really sucks! This is so different from the last. 

Dr appt said 50% effaced (apparently that doesn't matter as much in second pregnancies) and 3cm. I almost fell down, shocked to hear 3cm! She doesn't think I'll last the weekend. Been timing these suckers and nozlear pattern but she said if anything ten and under for an hour I need to get in cause she thinks I'm gonna go fast! So baby watch officially!


----------



## blablamana

O wow, three centimeters! Those 'bh' are doing their work then!
I'm so excited, good luck and we hope to hear about your fabulous little boy soon!


----------



## campn

Mommy- If they're dilating and effacing you they're def the real deal! I think you'll go into labor this weekend! I'm squealing for you and getting butterflies! Do your feet turn into jelly thinking about it!? :winkwink:

Where is Teeny? I thought she's also due in June?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm due the same day As Mommy Campn! 
Nothing going on here. No pains, no niggles. Nada. I'm it for the long haul. Xx
I'm here, still reading every post and willing our long term ladies their BFP. 
I'm real tired this week as its half term with the kids and I'm shattered by lunchtime! 
I promise to be a better thread mate next week. 

I will be stalking here until each and every lady has their beautiful BFP. Xx


----------



## campn

We'll be on baby watch for you ladies :) I think those are our first babies!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: I&#8217;m really sorry that you didn&#8217;t ovulate and that now the IUI won&#8217;t be as effective (or at all effective). I can&#8217;t believe that your doctor isn&#8217;t worried and is being so patronising. Also, how bad that he can&#8217;t even remember (or check in your file) how many IUIs you&#8217;ve had? Surely someone who can&#8217;t remember what treatments you&#8217;ve had isn&#8217;t in the best place to judge whether he thinks you&#8217;ll be okay or not. I can get why you&#8217;re angry. Rage away! Let it out! I really hope they have a cancellation at this new place soon. 

Mommy: Ooh!! Exciting!! I really hope that your little boy doesn&#8217;t keep you hanging around much longer. Beautiful bump shot by the way, you are carrying it so well!

MrsW: Congrats on the great levels! That is an awesome number for this early.

Gina: So sorry to hear about your husband&#8217;s accident and I&#8217;m glad he&#8217;s okay! What a relief! But how annoying that this happened during your fertile period! I&#8217;m really sorry this month won&#8217;t work out for you.

Teeny: So excited for you too! So close now! Are you ready for baby? (Well, as ready as you can be :haha:) I was just thinking the same as Campn, here come our first thread babies. Yay! Can&#8217;t wait to meet their gorgeous little faces!

Trixie: You have will power made of steel to turn your back on the maddening obsessiveness of TTC. I seriously take my hat off to you. You can do this, ignore that FF account and enjoy the less crazy side of TTC!

Bla: I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;ve got an appointment booked and that this midwife seemed understanding. I totally get your wanting to double check as as you said, if something were to happen, you would forever hate yourself for not getting it checked out. I really hope your appointment goes well and that your cervix is staying tightly closed for the next 4.5 months!

Texas: Wow, crazy chart! What&#8217;s up with FF? I wouldn&#8217;t say you&#8217;d O&#8217;d based on that chart, but I can see why FF thinks so. I hope you get some ovulation signs soon and that you&#8217;re still gearing up to O (although if you did O that day, your timing will have been good!).

Pesky: Happy TWW :) I hope this cycle gives you your sticky rainbow baby.

Sweet: Love that test! :dance: This is so happening, you are so pregnant! Congrats again!

Camp, Drum, Smille: Hope those babies are being lovely and well behaved in those bumps! 



So CD12 and some watery CM is starting. I haven&#8217;t done an OPK yet, am about to do one, but I wouldn&#8217;t expect it to be positive today. The cm means something is starting. I realllllllly hope it can hold off till Sunday when my husband gets back. Come on body, work with me here. I am enjoying being able to ignore TTC for a bit, it&#8217;s a nice week off!


----------



## Sweetmama26

mommyxofxone said:


> Oh yes it's definitely the start but they still call them bh. I wouldn't mind him staying in if I could physically do anything but with the SPD I can't walk and the pain I'm in constantly really sucks! This is so different from the last.
> 
> Dr appt said 50% effaced (apparently that doesn't matter as much in second pregnancies) and 3cm. I almost fell down, shocked to hear 3cm! She doesn't think I'll last the weekend. Been timing these suckers and nozlear pattern but she said if anything ten and under for an hour I need to get in cause she thinks I'm gonna go fast! So baby watch officially!

Hopefully your next update is a babe!




Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm due the same day As Mommy Campn!
> Nothing going on here. No pains, no niggles. Nada. I'm it for the long haul. Xx
> I'm here, still reading every post and willing our long term ladies their BFP.
> I'm real tired this week as its half term with the kids and I'm shattered by lunchtime!
> I promise to be a better thread mate next week.
> 
> I will be stalking here until each and every lady has their beautiful BFP. Xx

Aww I can't wait to see pics of your babe too.



squirrel. said:


> Bee: Im really sorry that you didnt ovulate and that now the IUI wont be as effective (or at all effective). I cant believe that your doctor isnt worried and is being so patronising. Also, how bad that he cant even remember (or check in your file) how many IUIs youve had? Surely someone who cant remember what treatments youve had isnt in the best place to judge whether he thinks youll be okay or not. I can get why youre angry. Rage away! Let it out! I really hope they have a cancellation at this new place soon.
> 
> Mommy: Ooh!! Exciting!! I really hope that your little boy doesnt keep you hanging around much longer. Beautiful bump shot by the way, you are carrying it so well!
> 
> MrsW: Congrats on the great levels! That is an awesome number for this early.
> 
> Gina: So sorry to hear about your husbands accident and Im glad hes okay! What a relief! But how annoying that this happened during your fertile period! Im really sorry this month wont work out for you.
> 
> Teeny: So excited for you too! So close now! Are you ready for baby? (Well, as ready as you can be :haha:) I was just thinking the same as Campn, here come our first thread babies. Yay! Cant wait to meet their gorgeous little faces!
> 
> Tribe: You have will power made of steel to turn your back on the maddening obsessiveness of TTC. I seriously take my hat off to you. You can do this, ignore that FF account and enjoy the less crazy side of TTC!
> 
> Bra: Im glad youve got an appointment booked and that this midwife seemed understanding. I totally get your wanting to double check as as you said, if something were to happen, you would forever hate yourself for not getting it checked out. I really hope your appointment goes well and that your cervix is staying tightly closed for the next 4.5 months!
> 
> Texas: Wow, crazy chart! Whats up with FF? I wouldnt say youd Od based on that chart, but I can see why FF thinks so. I hope you get some ovulation signs soon and that youre still gearing up to O (although if you did O that day, your timing will have been good!).
> 
> Pesky: Happy TWW :) I hope this cycle gives you your sticky rainbow baby.
> 
> Sweet: Love that test! :dance: This is so happening, you are so pregnant! Congrats again!
> 
> Camp, Drum, Smille: Hope those babies are being lovely and well behaved in those bumps!
> 
> 
> 
> So CD12 and some watery CM is starting. I havent done an OPK yet, am about to do one, but I wouldnt expect it to be positive today. The cm means something is starting. I realllllllly hope it can hold off till Sunday when my husband gets back. Come on body, work with me here. I am enjoying being able to ignore TTC for a bit, its a nice week off!

Ahh hopefully your O stays away till sunday when hubby returns, thanks again :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sunday isn't too far now Squirrel. Hopefully ovulation will be gracious and hold off just a few days longer. Xx

Sweetmama, any more tests to post? I know I was peeing on a stick every single day! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. My bh stopped twice yesterday but had started up again, so far this am nothing. not even one. been up a half hour. so i'm grumpy as hell. was really hoping for a baby today. and nothing! my dr did make it sound like she'll see me in the hosp this weekend but i'm starting to get doubtful. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Teeny Weeny said:


> Sunday isn't too far now Squirrel. Hopefully ovulation will be gracious and hold off just a few days longer. Xx
> 
> Sweetmama, any more tests to post? I know I was peeing on a stick every single day! Xx

I wanted to wait until this morning to retest but sad news on my front today, I woke up to blood and lots of it I'm just devastated completely. It seems so unfair to get a positive that in a blink of an eye it gets taken away. So unfair.


----------



## Conundrum

Sweet I am so sorry hun. I know it is never easy, and my heart goes out to you. :hugs:

Squirrel everything crossed it holds off just a few more days. Really hope those days pay off for you and that BFP will be blaring.

Mommy FX everything picks up for you again. I am too excited! Wishing you a speedy delivery

Teeny I am glad you are doing well, and I hope your energy picks up. Two more weeks momma!Are you other LOs getting excited?


----------



## beemeck

so sorry sweet :hugs: hang in there love. 

mommy - sorry the contractions have stopped. I hope it sneaks up on you soon and you have a fast labor ! 

squirrel - really, really hoping you get your "later" ovulation. FX!!!

drum - glad you are still hanging in there! good luck at the appt <3

AFM - so I did ovulate on my normal day 15 (normal without meds) which is promising to know that it didn't totally eff up my body. and actually, last night, I randomly got another HUGE patch of EWCM last night which NEVER happens the day of ovulation. and we were able to BD about 2 hours later when it was still around. I got really excited but then I realized that it really doesn't make a difference since I've had IUIs where CM isn't even a factor. ugh. and then holy temp jump wtf. I think that's my biggest since I've been charting. still no O pain so it's all very strange, but I'll take it. hello yet ANOTHER tww. :coffee:

I packed my thermometer for my bach trip this weekend. I may not use it, but I would like to to confirm O. honestly, all of my close group of gfs want nothing to do with kids. which I think will make for a refreshing weekend for me. I would have been such an odd one out to be pregnant or with a kid. I think they are all still using like 3 forms of BC each :haha: it was shitty because they weren't super sympathetic when I lost the baby, but it'll be nice now. no baby talk and lots of trouble :winkwink:


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- Yay for ovulation!!! At least you're still ovulating normally. I hope you have fun with your girls trip this weekend! 

Squirell- I hope you get your later ovulation as well and it works out for you and your husband to bd and catch the egg!

Afm I took out my random low temp on cd9 and FF too my crosshairs away. Which is totally fine. I've been Oing later the past 2 cycles anyway so hopefully I will O this weekend. Now just gotta get some more BD in. It's been a rough week. DH had a stomach bug and then I got it so no BD over the past few days. But it's gonna start tonight and I hope I get my temp rise by monday or Tuesday!

Sweet- im so sorry Hun....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sweetmama, I'm so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you. Xx

Drum, my DD is sooooooo excited! She can't wait. The boys however don't seem to care. Not in a bad way, just in the way they leave it up to their sister to help Mummy and get excited! My daughter is so mumsy and lives playing dolls and prams. She is going to be a fab big sister. Xx


----------



## Conundrum

Bee that trip sounds like too much fun, and hopefully one heck of a good time. Congratulations on O but I do hope that some girl time comes first. As always have one or six on us!

TeX I am glad you both are feeling better and with perfect timing! Come on O :happydance:

Teeny lol true boys! Leaving all of the 'girly' stuff to mom and sis. Your DD sounds adorable and I bet she will be an awesome help! If you can snag a pic when she is born I bet her face will be priceless!


----------



## squirrel.

Sweet: I am so so sorry :hugs: it's so unfair and cruel. I am so sorry that you have suffered another loss. It's so devastating.

Mommy: Oh no, this baby is teasing you! How frustrating that it seems like it's starting and then tapers off. I really hope he makes an appearance in the next couple of days. 

Bee: that is the mother of all temp jumps! Wow, look at it go! Good news on the EWCM front, that's a good sign that your hormones haven't been too missed up by the meds. Welcome to the TWW! Feels weird not to be cycle twins this month :) I'll be a few days behind you. Your bean trip sounds great and a breath of fresh air away from TTC. I hope you have an amazing time!

Texas: sorry to hear you guys have been ill. Not fun! I'm glad to hear you're better and getting back on schedule. I think we may be ovulating on the same day, or near enough. 

Teeny: how nice for your daughter to have a sister to look after and play with. She sounds like she's going to be great! And how lovely that she's so excited. I can imagine that excitement is contagious! 



So super faint OPK today and even though I have a little bit of EWCM today, I think I'm finally in the clear. I never ovulate the same day as a +OPK and as I haven't had one yet, then I won't be ovulating tomorrow. Hopefully I can hold off a few more days and get a +OPK on Sunday. That way we can bd Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. I am quite happy with my body today :) go you for holding off ovulation for me :flower:

I was at my old (and soon to be new again) school today with the kids dropping off paperwork and I went up to measure my soon to be classroom for September. It's massive! Biggest one I've ever had. I love love love doing up my classrooms and I always go over the top, I am sooooo looking forward to doing this one up. I'm excited enough about planning and am looking forward to getting some time this evening after the kids are in bed, to plan it all out.


----------



## Smille24

Sweet- :hugs: I am so sorry you're going through this.

Squirrel- I hope O will hold off a few more days for you. It sounds like it will.

Bee- holy temp jump! I think you have good timing!

Texas- I'm sorry you guys have been ill. Hopefully you'll O soon.

My dd turned 7 today. I'm so emotional today...where did the time go?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the words ladies, Sorry if I don't respond to each of you individually I'm just messed up right now


----------



## peskipiksee

Sweet - I am so very sorry for what's happened. You know that we'll be here to support you and lend you a great big shoulder if you need it.

mommy - Is there any news on the baby front? Is there a new baby arrived? BABY?!

Afm, still trying not to symptom spot but my boobs aren't helping. I'll just be sitting there and then they'll start aching and I'll start questioning it, not to mention I am getting very hungry as of late. On another note, do any of you remember what your CM looked like before you got your BFP or at least when you became suspicious that there might be a bun in the oven?


----------



## campn

Sweety- I'm incredibly sorry hun, hopefully you'll get pregnant again so fast and I know you will! Hugs!!


----------



## blablamana

Sweet: I'm so sorry :( 

Afm: Appointment went fine, she didn't do an internal scan but felt around in there (not so gently, ouch) and it's closed. So i'm going to believe her and calm down :) For now, lol. 

Also, I just made breakfast and used a little bit of mayonaise to cover my vegetable spread on my cracker. A fucking. Shard. Of. GLASS. A small f-ing shard of glass when I bite in to it. I know it wasn't the spread, so must be the mayo. Thankfully I didn't swallow it, it was a sharp piece damn. WHY


----------



## campn

Bla- What a relief hun! I'm certain everything is okay too :) and oh geez glass!?? I would not let this go without calling the company and making it a huge problem. What if this was a sandwich for your kid who couldn't tell and ate it!? Wow.


----------



## Sweetmama26

blablamana said:


> Sweet: I'm so sorry :(
> 
> Afm: Appointment went fine, she didn't do an internal scan but felt around in there (not so gently, ouch) and it's closed. So i'm going to believe her and calm down :) For now, lol.
> 
> Also, I just made breakfast and used a little bit of mayonaise to cover my vegetable spread on my cracker. A fucking. Shard. Of. GLASS. A small f-ing shard of glass when I bite in to it. I know it wasn't the spread, so must be the mayo. Thankfully I didn't swallow it, it was a sharp piece damn. WHY

Ouch! Thankfully you didn't swallow that, sorry to hear ugh!

AFM: Thank you ladies again for the words I'm so completely broken. I feel so angry to have something just a short while and have it ripped away, all my real life friends are pregnant, or well most of them anyways, most of them not even intending to be. One who even got pregnant naturally with triplets as a whoopsie, she's one of 2 but the other one was trying. I'm just so confused, why does it come so easily to them but not to me. Ugh sorry for the pity party I'm just so down, the TTC is wearing on you sometimes.


----------



## TexasRider

I feel Ya sweet. I haven't been posting lately cause I just feel so defeated and basically wondering if I should even TTC anymore. Maybe ntnp which I mean I kinda am
Doing. Im Not doing OPKs or anything just temping so I know I am actually ovulating...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. I've been really sick and I'm just starting to feel better today but, no where near 100%.

Sweet - I'm so sorry for your loss &#128532;

Bee - hope you're having a great time!!

Mommy - I still think you'll have a baby this weekend, FX!!! 

Bla - so glad you got seen and everything is ok. I would be calling that company asap!!!! 

Camp - how's BG hanging on in there?? Any big kicks?


----------



## campn

Sweet- My bestfriend got pregnant twice by accident, and both times she wanted to terminate and I had to talk her out it both times. Sometimes getting pregnant by accident can feel as hard as long term TTC especially if you're broke, so definitely don't let that get to you hun. I know so many ladies who got pregnant with their babies right after a chemical. I know bla is one! 

Tex- I'm so sorry Tex, def do what you think is right for you. I wish I didn't chart as it drove me insane but OPKS were a must with my irregular cycles. 

TTC- I'm kinda happy your sickness is back though! I bet that's comforting right!?? Baby girl has gotten strong, I can see my belly moving around now! She wakes me up every morning too. I can't believe I have about 15 weeks to go.


----------



## campn

Just saw this video of this woman and it just ripped my heart apart. I've been following her since I started TTC and she was also ttcing. 

https://youtu.be/UfLBHVhx_CA 
 
Going through that THREE times with each baby? That's not fair.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - as sucky as this cold is, it is reassuring knowing that my immune system is weak (I haven't been sick in three years). On top of all that, the nausea is back, so yes it's all reassuring. I can't believe she'll be here so soon!!! 

It's crazy and amazing how long we've all known each other now. I really couldn't do this all without you ladies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

TTC- I completely agree. I've seriously found the sweetest and nicest ladies on here. I feel like everything has so much more meaning this time cause I've gone through it all with you girls. 

I'm here until every last lady gets her BFP and her baby! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Same!!! I can't wait to see some more BFP's!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I know i shouldn't be so hard on myself I just am. It's easier in Canada to have a baby out of wedlock and when you have no money, because here they give us a child benefit every month and it doesn't cost anything to have a baby in hospital, but I get what you're saying Campn, I'm not saying have a baby and you'll be able to afford it because we get free untaxed money but I know so many people who just pop out kid after kid because it's like almost $400 a month per child if you're low income and have children. Which just disgusts me that people do that. Its aggrivating ya know? I'm sorry I'm so complainy. I'm hoping next cycle is better.


----------



## campn

Sweety- Oh yeah if they're carelessly having babies and just relying on the system to support them I'd be so pissed too. Be responsible. I'd be so aggravated too, definitely normal to complain about that! Don't apologize! I'm really looking forward to your next cycle hun!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing yet ladies. still waiting.


----------



## jalilma

Camp I can't believe how far along you are! It seems your pregnancy is flying by... And I feel like I've been stuck in the same last 10 weeks for yeeeaaarrrsssss!


----------



## Smille24

Sweetmama26 said:


> I know i shouldn't be so hard on myself I just am. It's easier in Canada to have a baby out of wedlock and when you have no money, because here they give us a child benefit every month and it doesn't cost anything to have a baby in hospital, but I get what you're saying Campn, I'm not saying have a baby and you'll be able to afford it because we get free untaxed money but I know so many people who just pop out kid after kid because it's like almost $400 a month per child if you're low income and have children. Which just disgusts me that people do that. Its aggrivating ya know? I'm sorry I'm so complainy. I'm hoping next cycle is better.

It's the same in the US. If you can't afford to have a child, the govnt will pay for it. A lot of people abuse the system and get "free" food, housing, cars, cell phones plus cash monthly. It makes me sick bc so many are struggling to have babies who can afford it, and then there's others who are having kids for a free ride. My cousin keeps talking about having another to get all of these benefits and I told her it's a piss poor reason to bring another life into this world. 

When we were ltttc, I couldn't even go out shopping bc I'd leave in tears. I'd see so many women with multiple kids running around not paying attention to them and their carts didn't have 1 healthy snack in it. I just kept asking "why do they get to have babies, but we have to pay to try to conceive?" It's heartbreaking, but one day it will happen. I know it's hard, but don't lose hope.


----------



## MrsW1985

Sweet- I'm so sorry for your loss. I get how you can be pissed off with all those women having babies for money, the benefits here in Australia are insane for unemployed people to have babies still. Quite a few years ago now the government bought in a thing called the "baby bonus" they were giving anyone who had a baby regardless of their employment status or age, $7000 to have a kid, teen pregnancy skyrocketed! 
Bee- I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this round of iui works. 
Camp- how exciting that you get to see her move so much, I can't wait for that part!
Mommy- I can't believe you are still waiting, I'm confident that by the end of this weekend you will have a beautiful little babe in your arms.
For everyone else in the tww or coming up to it, I pray that this will be your cycle.
Afm- my nausea isn't to bad, it seems to have mostly disappeared for the time being, but it has been replaced with insomnia, gas and super sore nipples, to the point I had a bubble bath and even the bubbles hurt them!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah ours are called family allowance and anyone who has a child regardless of income gets it, but what a shitty reason to have a kid :( 

AFM: CD 3 here and I am quite tired from my overnights blah


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big hugs sweet &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I hope everything went to plan today, really praying for a successful TWW!

Mommy FX everything is ramping up and your little man isn't making you wait too much longer!

Bla I am happy to hear your appointment went well. I am so sorry about the glass though! I hope you've been in touch with the company by now. That is scary!

Campn that is so great to hear Ms Juilette is getting stronger by the day! I hope she is letting you sleep!

Jali I can't believe you are a little over three left. Anything exciting starting?

I hope everyone is doing well. Will be on later but wanted a quick check in.


----------



## peskipiksee

Sweet - I know exactly how you feel about the child benefit. There are times where I've thought to myself that my husband and I should get divorced and I'll be a single mom just so I can get buttloads of cash like the other single moms who just pop out babies willy nilly. Okay, rant over.

Mommy - Hopefully there will be a baby picture soon! Baby!

AFM, I'm officially in the TWW. 10 more days until AF shows or not. It's a bit nerve-wracking but I've finally got a handle on it and I'm easily shrugging off any possible symptom or I'd drive myself insane. Just have to wait and see. FX for everyone!


----------



## ambertwogood

campn said:


> Ramzi theory says that most girls implant on the left, and most boys implant on the right. So you just look at where the placenta is (has to be done between 6-8 weeks) and you look for the placenta not the baby.
> 
> It didn't work with me since my placenta was right in the middle, but I knew it started implanting on the left since that's where I felt all the cramping!

I was lucky and had a scan done at 8 weeks with my first successful pregnancy and according to Ramzi theory, it was correct. I did find out that I was having a girl at my 20 week scan. I was glad too. I was so scared going into my 20 wk scan they were going to tell me it was a boy. I don't know why I was so hell bent on a girl, but that's what I wanted and I'm so relieved that I didn't have to deal with gender disappointment along with all of my pregnancy symptoms, lol. I had tons of heartburn while I was pregnant too, and actually learned that there is a teeny bit of truth to the whole "heartburn means the baby will have hair". I read an article saying that while heartburn itself doesn't mean that your child will definitely have hair, women who give birth to NB's that do have hair, do experience more heartburn than then the normal pregnant woman. Something about when the hair is growing it creates some kind of hormone that makes you create more stomach acid and more susceptible to having heartburn. I thought it was interesting that it wasn't entirely a "myth". LO had SO MUCH hair that in my later US's you could actually see it! just in a normal 2d ultrasound too! It looked so crazy, it stood straight up on her head and during the US you could watch it sway back and forth like seaweed in the ocean. LOL. :haha: She had a straight mohawk when she was born too, and it stayed that way for months! LMAO. Nothing I did would make it lay flat. lol. We used to Joke about her hair never laying down, and we would have a kid in school with hair that looked like she had stuck her finger in light socket sticking straight up on her head. :rofl: 

I can't see who initially started talking about the gorilla incident, but, yes, I agree with you. It's ridiculous the way people are reacting to what happened. I even saw video's on youtube about people trying to spin that incident into a racial issue? WHAT? I don't get it. Accidents happen. What I don't understand is, why in the hell did the zoo have it even a possibility that a child or anyone could fall into the exhibit? That's what boggles my mind about it. But Anyways.....


I did introduce myself a while back, but I think my intro got lost in the mix with some other things that were going on then with some of the ladies that have been apart of this thread for much longer. So, I will introduce myself again ;) I'm 29. Engaged to my child's father. We had our first and only child Feb. 5th 2015, and she was a complete surprise. It took 12-13 yrs to ever get pregnant, well to ever have a viable pregnancy. I had one miscarriage at about 7weeks about a 1 yr previous to conceiving Emma. Majority of that time, we were not trying not preventing, but for about 2 1/2 yrs we actively tried with all the stops pulled out with no luck. We had given up on a baby and were planning a life with just us, when I just had a feeling I was pregnant. I had went 3 months without a period, but that was "normal" for me, so it wasn't a red flag, something was just different this time. when I finally got up the nerve to take the test, sure enough, I was pregnant! My cycles returned at about 1 yr PP, still BFing but not exclusively anymore, and I have "baby fever" now. We were not preventing in the beginning, but the last three cycles I have dove in head first into the TTCing and last cycle (3rd trying) ending in a CP. I am now on my 4th cycle this time using a CBFM, so I'm hoping that this does the trick. My cycles have been really normal since they returned, except the last one that was 49 days. I'm hoping they go back to being to being 30 days average, and keeping my fingers crossed that this is "the" cycle we do it. This thread has been going on for so long, that I only read a few pages back, congrats to all of you ladies who have finally got your BFP's! And double congrats to those of you who already know the gender! I remember reading somewhere about someone finally getting a BFP that they had been waiting for for a very long time and were hoping it was going to stick, I can't remember what your handle was, but you were like 15dpo with a nice progression from what I was reading, hope things continue to go in that direction for you and that bean stay's right where it's at for you ;) You will be in my prayers. Excited, to be here, and hoping that this thread will as lucky for me as it has been for a lot you other ladies! :flower:


----------



## blablamana

Drum:Your scan is today right? Good luck, have fun and can't wait to hear about your little Freya!

Sweet: I'm sorry that is so ridiculous that people get away with that. Here in the Netherlands EVERYBODY with kids gets like 200 euros per 3 months, so I don't think it happens here.. not that much money. 
Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. It truly is unfair, like it is for so many ladies on this site. LTTC can be a serious heartache. But you'll have your rainbow, I'm sure of it :hugs: 

I hope everybody else is doing well!


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: Happy (belated) birthday to your sweet daughter! I hope you guys had the most amazing day. My eldest is only 4, but I get the whole time flying thing absolutely. I couldnt believe we were celebrating his fourth birthday and that this September hell be starting school (!!!!!!). I juts cant get my head round it. Where did my pudgy-faced little baby boy go? Its amazing when they become more personable, engaging and independent as they grow older, but it is hard to see your baby growing up. :hugs:

Sweet: Im sorry youre feeling so down. Youre right: its totally unfair that people who are having babies not because they desperately want a child, but so they can have an easy ride, is awful and it really shines a light on the unfairness of LTTTC. Thankfully, those sorts of people are few are far between. I really hope that this is your cycle Sweet and you get to keep your rainbow sticky baby the next time you get a BFP! :hugs:

Peski: Your symptoms are sounding fab! When are you going to test? Im really looking forward to seeing two lines pop up! I think cm can vary so much before a BFP. I didnt have any before Islas BFP, but before Oscars it was creamy. I dont think its a very reliable measure of predicting a BFP unfortunately.

Bla: Woah! Glass? Glad you didnt cut your mouth, or worse, swallow it and cut your intestinal tract. How awful! I hope youve complained to the company. Glad that your appointment went well and that the midwife doesnt think your cervix is open. I bet thats weight off your mind! Now, on to relax the best couple of months of your pregnancy before your bump stops you from going sideways through small gaps :haha: (I always forgot that I couldnt squeeze through gaps sideways when I had my big bumps, I got stuck between two cars once!).

Texas: Looks like youre in the TWW (or do you not believe FF still?). If so, then good luck! I hope you caught that egg and are on your way to a BFP!

TTCBabyG: Sorry youve been so ill! I hope it doesnt last long for you and you can start to feel normal again.


Camp: You are an amazing cheerleader for us! I cant imagine this thread without you :hugs:

Drum: How are you doing? Has your spotting stopped yet? Whens your next scan to check placenta position?

Amer: Welcome back. I hope you get your BFP soon.



AFM: CD16 and I think ovulation is happening today. TMI: I have this pressure in my rectum that I tend to get around ovulation (part of the reason I used to think I had endometriosis - I get it during AF too) and I feel heavy and full in my lower abdomen. It was so wonderful to see my husband again last night. I always find him irresistibly attractive when he gets back from being away :blush: We are going to bd today and tomorrow as well, which should give us an okay chance this cycle. I am so happy with my body for actually waiting to ovulate the day after he came home. It seems to be working with me for once :haha:

My oldest friend from school just had her baby yesterday and sent a picture over this morning. Broody? Me? Never!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nope still incubating over here. :growlmad: looks like my dr was full of poop.


----------



## ambertwogood

Sweet- I am so sorry for what you are going through. I know it was really hard for me when we were actually trying to see negatives every month. Then I finally saw two lines and ended up losing the baby at around 7 weeks. It totally sucks. Just know that you are in my prayers. I had COMPLETELY given up on a baby, honestly, bc I had said that before, but didn't really mean it, and at that point in my life I really had just accepted that it would never happen and was planning a life with just me and SO, then BAM I was pregnant. So it can happen, even after yrs of struggling. My LO is living proof. I know that probably doesn't make you feel any better right now, and there is nothing that I can say to help heal your heart, I just wanted you to know that I know what you are going through and that you are in my heart and prayers. 

Squirrel- thanks for the "re" welcome ;) 

Is anyone currently using a CBFM? Old style or Advanced? I have the old one, that I got in time to use this cycle so I'm excited about that, but I also just got a steal on one of the touch screens, and it should be here Wendsday morning. I know that CB officially says not to use the old sticks with the advanced monitor, but I was curious if anyone had actually tried to? I have like 180 old style sticks and would hate for them to just be a waste, bc I really like the features available on the advanced monitor that are not on the old one. Also looking for a CBFM cycle buddy....I'm cycle day 8 today, and this will be the third stick it has asked for once I power it up today. Anyone else using one and close to where I'm at in my cycle? I need a cycle buddy :(


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- im not really buying it that I ovulated but since my cm is either nonexistent or creamy and not getting anywhere near stretchy and my temps have been in the post O range since then I guess I'm going to go with it. Thank god we got in a bit of BD before the crosshairs came up but I honestly don't feel much hope for this cycle or any future cycles we may have. Just feel like obviously my daughter was a miracle and I am never going to get to experience it again.

Glad your husband got home safe and sound and before O as well! Good luck and I hope this time you catch an egg and it sticks! 

Amber- welcome. I have no ideas about using old sticks in the new monitor. I used to use my old one but when I ran out of sticks I didn't buy anymore cause I was being a cheap ass and at the time my cycles were a bit more predictable. Now they are not as predictable but I'm fed up and honestly don't want to bother with them. Im just frustrated with this whole process and feel like giving up


----------



## beemeck

texas - I am so with you on that feeling. I just feel like it's so futile at this point. Although I would really start pushing your doc now. you've had enough odd cycles that some simple tests might be performed. this month has kind of been a "give up" month for me too. I'm going through the motions (opks, temping, bding) but thinking it's all pointless really. sending you hugs and understanding :hugs:

squirrel - so pumped for you! wrote in your journal :) 

amber - welcome back. I'm sorry I don't anything about CBFM. but it sounds like with you tracking things, that it won't take as long as the first time! :hugs:

drum - let us know how your appt goes!

pes - yay for TWW. sending you lots of baby dust!!!

how is everyone else??

I'm back from my trip and fully exhausted. I didn't manage to escape the world of babies and fertility afterall. I wrote about it in my journal. I was tormented by a heartless pregnant sister in law, but managed to tune her out and have a great weekend with my friends. feeling beyond tired and gearing up for one more weekend away and then a break from travel ! :sleep:


----------



## Conundrum

Pes I hope your two week wait is successful :hugs: Will be praying for a beautiful rainbow BFP.

Bla I hope your little man is treating you well, and the kicks are stating to pick up and getting stronger. I hope you are feeling better still. Lots of :hugs:

Squirrel I am so happy to hear it worked! :happydance: Your timing is sounding awesome as well and with a slightly later ovulation the egg/eggs should be amazing! As for brooding I hope you'll be returning the favor soon

Mommy the mischievousness has already stated :haha: I do hope you start soon and your wait is made up with a nice speedy delivery

Bee I am sorry about the SIL, I really hope she was not too horrible (will read your journal shortly.) I am so glad you had a good weekend and a well deserved rest is on its way.

My appointment is in an hour so getting really anxious. Will be checking on the previa, blood tests, blood clots along with her anatomy scan so really hoping this one goes well! If not ready to hear what plan will be in place. Really.... Really hoping to get off this bed, I don't know if I popped or it is me being lazy but my bump is getting huge :haha: No bleeding right now so FX something is going well!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well today.


----------



## TexasRider

He ran a bunch of labs in December and they all Came back normal. He won't do anything else until it's been a year. He's utra conservative. But I really like him so im not going to switch docs or anything. Im So busy right now with the remodel and stuff that I really don't have time. It's only a few more cycles until it's been a year so I'm just going to wait till then. We have honestly Been talking about stopping trying and just be happy with one kid. It breaks my heart but maybe it just isn't meant to be. My daughter has some medical needs anyway with an autism diagnosis looming and then all the appointments we go to every year for her craniosynostosis follow ups. so it's probably selfish of me to even want another baby.


----------



## campn

Amber- Welcome here hun! You seem so fun and chatty! I def also heard that heartburn means lots of hair, even back in my home country so must be a real thing! I'm hoping my baby gets at least a bit that doesn't end up falling! 

I've only used the old CB cause I think it comes with more sticks and a poas like me can appreciate that! I think you can try it cause obviously when you eject the stick you'll still see your lines! The result on the screen may be a little off though? Good luck hun! I hope you get your BFP pretty soon! 

Drum- Oh yes today is your anatomy scan!! I'm sending you so so many prayers, thoughts and positive vibes. Scans and tests are always scary so you're so normal to feel scared esp cause of your spotting before. I hope you hear news so good and comforting! 

Squirrel- I'll go and read your journal but I'm so sorry. Can't even imagine trying to run away from it all to just have it follow you! Remember she's on her own journey and so you are too so as hard as it is, don't compare her to you (I'm sure you'd win every time) :hugs:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm certain you like jumped him at the door :D I'm so glad happy things are happening! He seems to be doing so much better now so I'm glad you got the man you first fell in love with is back again :) 

So over a year ago one of my neighbors couldn't feel her daughter moving at 37 weeks and went to the hospital and there was no heartbeat and had to give birth to a stillborn. I can't even imagine something more awful and horrendous than this. Just going back home to a house full of baby stuff and your body thinking you just gave birth. Anyways, just few days ago she had her rainbow baby girl! The doctor insisted on delivering her a bit early so they'd avoid losing her too and she's so gorgeous and 8 lbs already! I'm so happy for her!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies!!! Thank you for the well wishes, finally starting to feel better!

Squirrel - so glad DH is home and O was able to wait. I feel horrible that recently I've had no desire for anything sexual with FH and all he does is annoy me, not on purpose obviously. Silly hormones!

Amber - Welcome to the board! You'll love it here, these ladies are amazing.

Bee - Glad you had an amazing time!!! Where are you off to next???

Mommy - tell that boy he has a lot of anxious ladies waiting to meet him!!! This week maybe? 

Camp - that's so amazing for your neighbor!!!! I cried when I read the first part, that had to my one of the most painful things for her and her partner. So glad she had her rainbow baby <3 

AFM: I go for my pre-natal blood work tomorrow. One week from today I have my 2nd appt. with my Dr. and hopefully I'll get another scan since FH will be able to make this appt. Hoping for a super strong HB again!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies I feel a lot better today than I did the last few, I'm feeling more positive after talking to a friend that clomid may probably help. I start that first cycle on it tomorrow. So from 5-9 I'll be on clomid and surprisingly I'm ok with it


----------



## beemeck

tex - please don't feel selfish for wanting another child. :hugs: but if you're feeling more "at peace" with it, that should buy you some time for the next few months before you reach the year mark and then you can decide what to do then. :hugs:

ttcbaby - I'll be heading to Philly for a friend's surprise 30th bday party !

sweetmama - yay for clomid! good luck love :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

HI :blush: May I join this thread? I've been wanting to since it seems so lucky, but I haven't had the courage until now!

Waiting to O, second month ttc, drinking fertilitea this cycle, doing fertility yoga, and will be using OPK's starting June 13th. Scheduled to O on the 17th. Hoping all is well and goes smooth. Much less stress this cycle because last cycle I O'd two days before my wedding. 

FX and can't wait to get to know you ladies!


----------



## Conundrum

Will stop in shortly getting lunch going. Freya moved! Not fully but I have been removed from bedrest to just pelvic floor rest. Test came back negative for genetic disorders , and no internal bleeding present today :happydance: They are very happy where she is at, and I am one happy momma! Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts.


----------



## beemeck

omg drum amazing news!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beemeck

hi happy welcome!! and congrats on the wedding :) hopefully you get lucky soon! FX


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:.

Tex- you're not selfish at all. I know how you're feeling at this stage. I had so many "you should be happy with the one you have" comments while ttc. The reality was that I wasn't. My dh deserved a child of his own and I didnt feel complete. I'm sorry you're feeling down :hugs:.

Squirrel- yay for holding off O until dh got home :dance:. How exciting!!!!

Drum- I'm so happy Freya moved and you're off of bed rest. I bet it's a great feeling knowing things are getting better. I'm completely happy that things are looking up.

I had a dr appt today and lost another pound. My dr said it's not a huge deal as long as it's from being active and still eating good meals, but I need to gain at least a lb by next visit or she'll be concerned. I've only lost 2lbs so far. I'm a little chubby, so I think it's normal to lose weight. Hannah is measuring at 24wks so either she had an early growth spurt, or she's going to be a big baby, because its completely impossible that she was conceived a week b4. My dd was 8lb 7oz so it's possible she will be big too.


----------



## blablamana

:happydance: Yayyyy DRUM I'm so happy! :happydance:

Smille: I'm glad your little one also seems to be doing well! Wouldn't worry about the weight loss, it's not a lot yet and just make sure to gain that lbs next time! Would suggest more cream based things in your meal, maybe? 

I'm gaining more than enough weight, damn. 7 kgs at almost 21 weeks! Was told that because I was skinny to begin with that's normal and right on track for me. But feels like so much though.. we are recommended between 12-17 kgs at 40 weeks. Feel like a whale. :nope:
So have been taking more walks. Wasn't eating much to begin with though so not restricting there. 
I feel like a lot of it is my breasts, I started with a B cup and now I pretty much don't fit in the E cup anymore :blush: The rest of my body (hips etc) is still the same size! 


Anyway, HI to the new ladies! :flower:

Campn: I saw the stripes on the nursery walls in the other thread, looks absolutely gorgeous, I love it! Reminds me of the cherry candy canes that we have here in the Netherlands (well, used to, is old-fashioned candy)!


----------



## Conundrum

Happy Welcome! Congratulations on your wedding and GL this cycle!

Bee thank you :hugs: How is this TWW going so far?

Smille I vote for a big baby! I am so glad she's measuring ahead and healthy! I wouldn't worry too much you might be a third tri gainer not unheard of at all but I do hope you get your pound! Thank you as well I am feeling a lot better about it now.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Drum - so happy to hear about the baby!!! I can't wait until I can feel movement. What does pelvic floor rest entail? 

Bee - when are you coming to NYC? lol. Hope you have a great time in Philly!!

Smile - sounds like BG is doing amazing, so happy to hear <3 

Happy - welcome!!! I knew I recognized your name, realized it was from the wedding forum! Congratulations on your wedding and FX you and DH conceive quickly!!! You'll love it here.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla thank you hun and wow on the cup increase. Not a bad thing though (actually very lucky :haha: ), there is an old wives tale around here that the bigger they get the better the supply! Hopefully that is the case and you will not have any troubles if you BF. As for the weight gain it might seem like a lot but it will come off so quickly I wouldn't worry!

TTC thank you and it will happen sooner than you can imagine. Though it does feel like it takes forever! Pelvic floor rest just means nothing strenuous on your lower abdominals and pelvis. Anything from lifting to orgasm. Not always fun but I can move now so I'll take it lol


----------



## ambertwogood

OhHappyZ said:


> HI :blush: May I join this thread? I've been wanting to since it seems so lucky, but I haven't had the courage until now!
> 
> Waiting to O, second month ttc, drinking fertilitea this cycle, doing fertility yoga, and will be using OPK's starting June 13th. Scheduled to O on the 17th. Hoping all is well and goes smooth. Much less stress this cycle because last cycle I O'd two days before my wedding.
> 
> FX and can't wait to get to know you ladies!

Welcome to the thread :) I'm a "newbie" in here as well and am joining for the same reason you are ;) LOL I bet that had to be stressful, but congrats on the wedding. Hope it was everything you dreamed it would be :flower:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Conundrum said:


> Bla thank you hun and wow on the cup increase. Not a bad thing though (actually very lucky :haha: ), there is an old wives tale around here that the bigger they get the better the supply! Hopefully that is the case and you will not have any troubles if you BF. As for the weight gain it might seem like a lot but it will come off so quickly I wouldn't worry!
> 
> TTC thank you and it will happen sooner than you can imagine. Though it does feel like it takes forever! Pelvic floor rest just means nothing strenuous on your lower abdominals and pelvis. Anything from lifting to orgasm. Not always fun but I can move now so I'll take it lol

Gotcha! I wasn't sure BUT glad you can now move!!! I would go nuts on bed rest.


----------



## campn

Drum- Atta girl!! I'm so proud of you and Freya! Way to go mama! What a relief! Now you can relax a little and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Seriously best news today! <3 

Smille- I personally love chubby babies! I'm really hoping Juliette is a little bit fat :D I'm trying to eat healthy but also indulge sometimes. I think I'm up 6-7 lbs so far which the doctor is happy with. Just hoping I pass my glucose test! :p 

Bla- Yeah I'm so happy by how it turned out! Now just gotta work on hanging frames and her name and all that! 

We just had our hospital tour and it was really fun, I think the other moms are pregnant with their first babies cause I was the only one asking questions! I also pre-registered as DS is with the grandparents and I wouldn't be able to with him there. The hospital is like a hotel, so unlike my humble Illinois hospital, which is good but all I really want and need is good doctors, nurses and everything to go smooth.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - that's so exciting!!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn thank you! I love the room by the way! Too cute! I am really happy your tour went well and the hospital sounds very nice and comfortable! I'm sure delivery will go smoothly and you'll be holding her before you know it.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- that's great that you found a good hospital! I need to take a tour of mine, but we'll probably do that one day after lamaze.

Bla- I wouldn't worry about the weight gain. A lot could be your bust size...yowzers! Skinny women tend to gain a lot more. 

I'm not even going to try to gain weight. I will cut back on how much I've been doing around the house, maybe that'll help. My mom suggested I consume a bunch a milk shakes...ugh. I'm not going to eat unhealthy, especially since I have my glucose test in 4 wks and I'm really stressed about it.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille consuming more protein or complex carbs should be more than enough if you're interested. I don't blame you for wanting to keep eating healthy. FX everything checks out on your glucose test and Hannah keeps giving you a smooth pregnancy. Not too much longer until third tri and the final stretch!


----------



## OhHappyZ

All this baby talk is making me itch. O needs to get here already!


----------



## campn

Smille- Goodness my MIL told me the same thing!! Milkshakes! The pregnancy diet back in the day sounds crazy! I will do a smoothie but shakes I just can't. I don't wanna mess with my glucose or blood pressure. 

I hope you're all doing wonderful! So sorry about all the baby talk ttcers! We all started out here so I still feel like I belong on here with all of you!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Heck ya you belong here too!! It is a journey and it is really cool to hear from the preggo ladies too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Bee- * I'm sorry about the pregnant sister in law :( where are you off too this weekend? I always feel i need a vacation after a vacation. :dohh:

*Drum- * thanks hun nothing yet, i did lose a ton of plug yesterday and then more during the night. i can only hope it's moving things along. Like dilating or effacing hell ANYTHING. 11 days left. That's awesome news about baby!!! and you!!! i'm so happy for you :happydance:

*TTC - * lol i keep telling him! he doesn't listen! I'm hoping this week but seriously not holding my breath. he's due next week anyway. My due date from Fertility friend and my O date is the 15th, but the dr said the 18th due to that first measurement. So it'll be interesting to say the least! 

Good luck for your appt !!!! I hate bloodwork. i'm always so nervous about it. like taking a test in school lol.


*OhHappy* welcome hun! this is a lovely thread!!!!! 


*Campn-* - we did our tour at the new hosp and i was the only one out of like 18 couples that was having a second baby, and i was also the youngest looking lol! We were like little kids on it, snickering when the tour lady told us things because these poor *******s think that seriously staring at the pretty pictures on the ceiling will aid in your labor and make it not hurt lol.

*Smille- * I had a super thin friend (i mean like wow beanpole) and when she was pregnant her dr told her she wasn't gaining enough. So, she went and had milkshakes to try to gain plus the calcium is good for baby bones too. She gained like 9 lbs by the next visit and they told her she was gaining too much! :dohh: I also had milkshakes almost daily with dd. i didn't gain any crazy weight but i also craved it so guess baby needed it? i haven't had the craving for that at all this time, so guess he doesn't need it. i have hardly gained anything with this one, and my drs haven't said a word about weight. Very strange!






afm ladies still here. still incubating. lost more plug yesterday and during the night on my fifth trip to pee (omg seriously how can one have that much pee) and just waiting.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mommy - send that boy his eviction notice!!!! Is DS getting anxious? 

Camp - I agree! We've all been on this journey for so long and I really feel like this is where I belong for the long haul! 

All this milkshake talk! Makes me want one lol

Went for blood this AM, I'm not a fan of the initial prick but, I'm good after that. She took so many vials!! I asked her jokingly if she left enough for me and the baby. I didn't really look much at what he was testing for. I did see he wanted to test for Cystic Fibrosis and HIV, is that normal? I know he also asked for my thyroid levels since I'm on medicine for that and my OB would like to be the one to monitor my levels and adjust my medicine if needed. I'll find out all my results on Monday at my appt.


----------



## campn

Mommy- Nooo I was sure you'd go into labor this past weekend! I'm sorry hun! I find the last weeks the worst I couldn't deal with all my emotions poor DH got an earful everyday lol. Are you bouncing on a birthing ball?? Get that baby down and out! World is waiting for you kid! 

TTC- Oh yes completely normal to test for STDs! Mine was like hey we aren't saying you do drugs but it's routine. good thing they're checking your thyroid, I'm also on medication for them since 9 DPO with my first positive, and Doctor said he'll leave me on them until after birth. 

The good thing my tour guide said is once baby is out only the mom gets to hold him for the first 2 hours or so. They said they don't even weight the baby or give it a bath until later. I'm so glad cause with Ben they let me hold him for two seconds then took him away for like an hour! I was so so mad.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - Oh ok! I happen to notice that HIV and a couple of other STD's were checked off on the script lol. I've had issues with my thyroid for a while. I kind of let it go the past year or so and just recently I was put back on the meds for it. It's one of the reasons I thought my period was MIA lol. I was also put on a cholesterol med but, I had to stop taking it once I found out I was pregnant. My OB isn't worried about that so much right now. When my cousin had her baby, they told my cousin that she would be able to hold her right away and they didn't even want her to BF for at least 2 hours. Some of the hospitals here in NY allow mom and dad to hold the baby after he or she is born but, when visitors hours come along, the baby goes in the nursery. Some hospitals allow the baby to be in the room during visiting hours. Not sure what my hospital does yet, I guess I'll have to ask.

Mommy - I agree with Camp! Tell that boy he has a lot of people waiting for him out here in the world lol.


----------



## campn

TTC- I definitely wouldn't want them taking the baby to the nursery unless that's what I want. I'd seriously put a huge fight lol. They say the first hour is the most important for bonding so they usually strip down the chest part of your gown and leave the baby with only a diaper on and insert the baby into your gown and you can breastfeed right way. 

The tour guide said even dads can do skin to skin and how she told that to another big group and one mom turned to her husband and said "You will shave your chest!!!"


----------



## beemeck

thanks mommy! we are all waiting on our official first little one!! 

teeny - hope you're doing well and ready to give us our second little one :winkwink:

also been thinking about wannabe who might be going soon with her twins! haven't heard from her in ages....

mommy, I'm going to Philly this weekend for a friend's surprise 30th bday. 
ttcbaby - We have actually been discussing a trip to NYC. with all this other travel, who knows when it will even happen. we almost went this winter but couldn't agree - he wants to drive and I want to fly and neither of us would budge :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh Happy - Nice to see you in this thread as well! 

Drum- Nice to see nothing is wrong with Freya and you are off bed rest. 

Camp - Exciting that you did a hospital tour and good that you registered and you like it so much

TTC - I also had blood work today, I hate blood work so much, he's doing fertility workups.

Afm : First day of clomid here and I don't know how I'm gonna feel on it but just going with the flow. My temps are up and down so far already but I dunno if that's from lack of sleeping right or what.


----------



## campn

Sweety- This is your first medicated cycle? I really think clomid will work! Especially since you've had a chemical maybe you just need a little push for a more mature eggy! Good luck hun!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I agree! I think it's my choice of whether or not I want my baby with me or not. I really hope my hospital allows for baby to stay with me the whole time.

Bee - If you ever come! Let me know!!! We'll do lunch  

Sweet - hope your blood work goes well and i'll keep FX that clomid is exactly what you need.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I just realized that not only were we cycle buddies and not sym buddies BUT, our weeks fall on the same day. Today I'm 8 weeks and you're 25. Yay!!


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Camp - I just realized that not only were we cycle buddies and not sym buddies BUT, our weeks fall on the same day. Today I'm 8 weeks and you're 25. Yay!!

That's awesome!!! Yay! I knew we belong together somehow! Tuesday is the weirdest day to turn over on too! :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

campn said:


> Sweety- This is your first medicated cycle? I really think clomid will work! Especially since you've had a chemical maybe you just need a little push for a more mature eggy! Good luck hun!

Thanks and yes this is my first technically medicated cycle I'd tried Soy, Vitex and Maca before but I didn't ever get pregnant on them. Actually my chemical was on a Soy cycle so maybe the Clomid will give me that push I need?


----------



## campn

Sweetmama26 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Sweety- This is your first medicated cycle? I really think clomid will work! Especially since you've had a chemical maybe you just need a little push for a more mature eggy! Good luck hun!
> 
> Thanks and yes this is my first technically medicated cycle I'd tried Soy, Vitex and Maca before but I didn't ever get pregnant on them. Actually my chemical was on a Soy cycle so maybe the Clomid will give me that push I need?Click to expand...

I got pregnant the cycle I tried soy so I'm very hopeful that clomid will work for you! Anyone can have a chemical so I don't think you have any problem there mama, just need a mega egg! :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So, I actually threw up tonight. That was NOT fun! My MS has only consisted of the constant feeling of having to throw up. I guess I may have to go get my lapband emptied, ugh!

Sorry had to vent <3


----------



## blablamana

Aww I'm sorry TTC, I hope that the MS will be mild for you and you don't start throwing up constantly. But hey, it's a great sign that things are progressing as they should :hugs: 
I love your geeky banner btw, so cool!

Campn: Glad your hospital tour was nice! We have one on the 18th and I'm so excited. The hospital is very old and looks horrible on the inside (seriously the rooms look like they haven't been updated since the 50s) but in the folders I read they at least preach that you get to hold the baby for at least an hour after birth (if you can, if baby is fine etc) for bonding etc before they weigh/measure him. I really like that! Plus, they said that they wait to cut the cord until all the blood has flowed out, which I really wanted, so that's lovely too! 

Do you have to stay in hospital if baby is born healthy and fine (and full-term of course)? If I give birth between 37-40 weeks and baby is given the OK we HAVE to leave within two hours after giving birth :haha: 
They kick you out! So strange because in Belgium you HAVE to stay in hospital for three days regardless. Such a big difference!


Afm: Sorry if I'm quiet ladies, my master's thesis was going well and I was really getting somewhere and all of a sudden my thesis counselor decided that HER OWN IDEA for my thesis (finding a norm for the portrayal of serial killers in United States popular culture) is a bad idea simply based on the word 'norm'. She wants me to change my entire thesis now because of the word/concept that she came up with.. is suddenly not good enough anymore. Because now, she wants me to use the word 'characteristics' or 'stereotype'. Like what? Why? how? I only got three more weeks and 19000 more words to write, B**** I ain't got no time for that. :cry:
So I'm stressed and busy and a little overwhelmed! I do read everything and am always thinking of all of you lovely ladies, I'll be more active when I'm finally done with this crap :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Ttcbaby-*dd actually said yesterday 'COME ON BABY I WANT MY BROTHER NOW!" so pretty sure she's anxious lol. he's just taking his dear sweet time. The bh have started up again though so hoping this time it means something. the tests for HIV are usually required by law. ANd the cystic fibrosis is something they only have to test for once in your life but i got asked if i wanted it. I said ok. but you'll never have to have that done again. I'm SHOCKED your hospital doesn't let baby stay in your room!!!! When i had dd in another state they never took her out until the middle of the night but only for two hours because i couldn't sleep. Brought her back for the feed and she stayed with me the rest of the time. This hosp never takes baby out of sight, dad follows during anything done outside the room and baby stays in your room with you at all times. AND no visitors are allowed for the first 2 horus because they want you to do the kangaroo hold. 

*Campn-* i know right? and my next appt is friday so we'll see. My emotions i'm TRYING to keep in check and just kinda take it day by day. but i'm getting depressed to be honest, because it hurts SO bad this time. i can barely walk by the end of the day. i've been on the birthing ball but it's not doing a damn thing!!!! So what happens to baby after the 2 hours? what? 


*blabla- * here in the states the standard is 2 days for vaginal birth and 3-4 for c-section. However after i had dd naturally they let me go home after one night which was realy nice! but i didn't have any medication whatsoever.




nothing really to report. will be doing my bump photo this am and just waiting on baby. been having bh again, not close enough to mean anything but at least something is going on again i guess. although now i'm afraid it'll be false again next time i go in. :( i'm so ready for this little guy to be here.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - thank you so much! I hope it's mild as well. I had the weight loss surgery 5 years ago so, I know if it continues I'll have to go in to my surgeon and have the liquid removed. They do this so that if you do vomit, the band has less of a chance to flip. Like mommy said, here they require you stay a night or two for vaginal and 3-4 for c-section. I think it's pretty awesome that if everything goes smoothly you can be home that day. Btw I've seen articles about letting the blood flow out of the cord before it's cut, I think I may be doing that. I love that my banner is different and the geek in me gets excited to see what each week holds lol. Sorry your professor is being a PITA. Hopefully you get the thesis done quickly. Good luck <3 

Mommy - Awwww!!! She sounds like she's really excited! Send that boy his eviction notice lol. I hope my hospital doesn't make me send baby away when we have visitors. I just remember it happening about 8 years ago when one of my friends had her first son. When my cousin had her baby in February, we got to hold her and see her in the room during visiting hours so, who knows. It will be something I will inquire about during the tour.


----------



## peskipiksee

Sweet - It's often noted that after a CP, a healthy pregnancy will follow. It doesn't always happen but I'm cautiously hopeful that it will work out in my case and also in yours. I've found I'm not as excited or wanting to test early this time around. Either way, I'm rooting for the big fat egg that's coming your way!

Bla - What a b**ch! Maybe you should suggest that she write it instead since she wants it changed basically last minute. And after all that hard work, too. Grrrrrrrrr!

Ttc - At least the MS shows that things are progressing, no matter how inconsiderate it is and let's be thankful it's not MS AND heartburn at the same time.

Mommy - Could you just poke your bump to get baby's attention and talk to him in a stern voice? Just have a discussion with the little man and explain that there are people on this board and also family members who would like him to arrive. Promptly. There is no excuse for tardiness (I love that word: tardy).

Afm, there are very slight changes that I've noticed. The ta-ta's (I'm being politically correct here, lol) are a bit sore but VERY squishy, more than usual, I have been experiencing light cramping which is very unusual this early before AF and my CM has changed from the nearly non-existent to the creamy to the now it-looks-like-snot consistency. Never mind the fact that it "feels" different down there. Oh yeah, and I'm constipated. That never happens. Oh so much fun.

Just a few more days until I test and I'm keeping my FX for everyone.


----------



## campn

I feel like us preggos took over the thread! Should we start one for us!?Love you all ladies. <3

Bla- Yeah the norm for vaginal birth is 24-48 hrs, while c-section usually more. I didn't mind the hospital as once you go home you feel this loss of control and back to "real life" and visitors all want to come over at once. The hospital you can at least tell the nurse to come and kick them out after a little bit lol. 

Your counselor sounds awful, that's a cruel thing to ask you to do with no time at all. Do you have to listen to her? I'm so sorry bla. 

Mommy- He must be so comfy in there and you've made him this wonderful home that he loves. Heck I wouldn't want to leave this warm quiet spa to go into the bright loud world! 

TTC- I'm so sorry hun. Throwing up for me feels like death. You usually feel better afterwards but it just leaves me so shaky and weak. It won't last mama I promise! 

Peski- I wouldn't be shocked if you get a BFP in a few days! I got very crampy before my BFP and also had that creamy discharge, I had no idea I was pregnant though the idea seemed so far fetched to me! I'm so excited for you and crossing everything that this is your bfp!


----------



## blablamana

Peski: Sounds like great signs, can't wait to see your tests! As you said, I got pregnant the cycle after my CP :) And currently, bean is nicely cooking away! 

Mommy: I'm sorry that he doesn't seem to want to come out yet! I love that your dd is getting so anxious to meet him, that's too cute. I hope it will be soon! 

I believe here for c-sections it depends on how it went but usually you'll stay overnight and then go home. I think. 
Should be noted however that we get someone to help out at home for 4+ days: they help with latching, they temp you and the baby, make sure that mum and baby are doing fine and if you get a good one they will also do your laundry. They stay for like 4 hours a day I believe and you have to pay them 4 bucks per hour (insurance pays the rest). 
I also like that if I have a natural birth I will be able to go home with the baby immediately! Since I want to do unmedicated birth (if I succeed), I won't feel woozy or sick anyway. :)

Campn: Yeah I have to listen to her because she marks the thesis. She decides whether I pass or not, aka whether I graduate or not. So sadly, I have to listen and I'll just grind through it 24/7 for the next couple of weeks..
And no, I don't mind the hospital at all either! Home births here in the Netherlands have one of the highest death rates (mum and baby) in Europe! Plus, 50% that attempt it still have to go to hospital mid-birth. So hospital it is!

I was also thinking that maybe we are flooding this TTC thread too much with our pregnancies.. anybody have any ideas? Wouldn't want to leave you ladies, but don't want to push my pregnancy in your face either of course..


----------



## OhHappyZ

Personally, I don't mind all the preggo talk. It is fascinating and a way for me to obsess a little more. Plus it gives me something to read while I wait to O. Haha


----------



## squirrel.

I don't want you ladies to leave either :hugs:

I've been a bit quiet lately as I've been busy with work and Nick being home. Don't mean to stay away and it's certainly not because you guys are talking about your pregnancies. Don't go :) :flower:

Just on the bus on the way home, will update properly later after kids are in bed. I don't think I did ovulate the day before yesterday after all, temp down again today and EWCM still present. I'm also cramping a bit today like ovulation might be happening. I don't mind to be honest, more chance of success. We'll just keep bding and see what happens.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just unbelievably fed up with my body and quite frankly I'm pissed off that im not at least having regular cycles. I started spotting today and it very well may turn into AF I have no idea. I think I'm gonna start just the B complex again and see what happens. I'm so busy this summer with my daughters medical stuff and house renovation that i won't seek medical advice for myself until my deductible starts over in September. I'm just frustrated and grumpy and quite frankly not fun to be around at this point. I'm still reading and stuff but I feel like I have nothing positive to say so I just say nothing at all.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Peski - I kinda feel that way but not really, I don't know I'll see how it goes. I'm looking forward to having a really nice mature egg etc.

Squirrel - I hope that we all get BFPs this cycle so hard to have to wait knowing it's what you want so bad.

Mommy - Hopefully he comes really soon. 

Texas - So sorry you are feeling this way. It really sucks when our bodies don't work the way we want them to and there's nothing anyone can really say to make it better. I'm just sorry that your body seems to not be working in your favor.

AFM: Nothing really to report just really moody and tired and experiencing hotflashes. Not sure I like these side effects of clomid lol


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I'm sure your hubby is like sure fine by me! I'm glad you're getting more chances to get as many swimmers in there! 

Tex- I wish I had any words of wisdom hun. I'm so sorry your body is acting up that way. Maybe try soy until you can get some medical help!?


----------



## mommyxofxone

peskipiksee said:


> Mommy - Could you just poke your bump to get baby's attention and talk to him in a stern voice? Just have a discussion with the little man and explain that there are people on this board and also family members who would like him to arrive. Promptly. There is no excuse for tardiness (I love that word: tardy).
> 
> Afm, there are very slight changes that I've noticed. The ta-ta's (I'm being politically correct here, lol) are a bit sore but VERY squishy, more than usual, I have been experiencing light cramping which is very unusual this early before AF and my CM has changed from the nearly non-existent to the creamy to the now it-looks-like-snot consistency. Never mind the fact that it "feels" different down there. Oh yeah, and I'm constipated. That never happens. Oh so much fun.
> 
> Just a few more days until I test and I'm keeping my FX for everyone.

problem is he's rude! if you poke him, he KICKS real violent lol! we've learned already not to anger the boy child! hahaha. 9 days left! my next ob is tomorrow so i'll have her check again and see if anythign changed. if it hasn't i'll cry for sure. my bh have started up again although nothing that would fool me into going back to the hosp as it's not been close at all.

fx'd for you hun that this is it!!!! what day is test day?





as for the group i mean we could always start like a 'grads' thread for the ones that have gone to the pregnancy side, and then as soon as the other girls get their bfps they can come too. of course we would be a part of both groups but this way we can keep some more of the pg stuff over in that group instead if you ladies want. just an idea! i don't mind staying here though but wanna make sure everyone is happy.


----------



## gina236

Mommy, every time I see you posted I get so excited hoping for baby news. He sure is a stubborn little boy. It's so weird how you can get a glimpse of his personality before he is even born. :haha: FX he comes soon and you can stop being in pain! 

As for the preggos on the board, I personally don't mind the preggo talk until it's pages at a time. I like that you all have stuck around with us but I feel like too much of it might dissuade newbies from joining. Just my two cents.


----------



## beemeck

omg mommy can't believe he's still in there! FX it's soon for you <3

tex - I'm so sorry about another weird cycle. I def feel like something is up but something that will prob be an easy fix with some sort of med - either ov inducing or progesterone. So hopefully the next couple months keep you busy and then you're on your way to answers :hugs:

sweet - hopefully the clomid doesn't give too many adverse side affects. and I hope it works on the first try!! FX

pes - also kmfx for you <3 hope you get your bfp love. 

for the preggers - I personally don't mind at all! I teach pre-natal health for a living so there is def no escaping it for me :haha: In fact, I'd be really sad to see you go....you are all such a huge support for me. 

life is so crazy busy now. I am beyond exhausted. now my temp today has me intrigued and I'm so annoyed. I've never had a temp that low in the TWW. I know it'll turn out to be nothing, but in the meantime it's made me say "what if". ugh. 

Yesterday was so busy that I didn't even get my progesterone test. I'm going this morning. it's supposed to be 7 days after O and since I didn't O the day of the IUI, this would be the proper day anyway. hope my doc doesn't dismiss anything bc it's a day off by his calculations. :shrug: thinking since it's directly correlated with temp, that it'll be quite low today. might end up getting me some extra help on this journey...I need all I can get!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I really hope this is your cycle. It's been a long, hard journey and you deserve to get your take home baby. Good luck at your dr appt. I hope the dr is more serious about what the problem could be. Fxd the temp drop is implantation. 

Texas- I just want to reach through and give you a :hugs:. My heart breaks for you. Throw tracking and opks out the window the next few months if need be. You have a lot going on. I hope everything goes well with your dd and the house reno. 

I'm thinking of all of you ladies still waiting for your bfps. I know how painful ttc is when it doesn't happen in a timely manner or you can't figure out what's going wrong. I know what it's like to lose hope and feel broken. Some way, some how it will happen.

I haven't posted too much in the last couple of days bc I feel awful to do so. I am still following all of you and will continue to cheer you on, but I don't want to cause anyone pain. You are all so lovely and have been a huge support for me in my journey and I want to return the favor. At the same time, I feel like discussing pregnancy may not be a good idea and I'm sorry if talking about it in the past was hurtful. You have become a little family and I am so appreciative of that.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tex - big hugs to you. I really wish I had the right words to say to make it all better. I can tell you're hurting and all I wish is that it all works out for you in the end <3

mommy - he's got some attitude on him and I love it! Tell Mr. stubborn he needs to come out!!! Can't wait to hear what your OB says <3

Bee - sounds like you've been crazy busy! Hope everything goes well this AM. I know this has been a long struggle for you and I really hope they can do whatever it takes.

I struggle with posting pregnancy stuff on here sometimes but, at the same time, you ladies are the ones I do want to share this stuff with. It's hard for me to not want to share my exciting news and milestones with you all because as smile said, you've all become family. I hope it's not painful for anyone and please let us know if it is.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the support. I basically had a pity party yesterday and I apologize. It was my hubby's bday and I wanted to get in some BD action but since I was spotting I had to settle for a blow job instead. He was all for it though haha. I went to health food store yesterday. The lady there was sort of helpful and gave me some tea with dong quai in it among some other stuff and she said its supposed to help regulate things so I'm trying it. It can't hurt. Also im going back on the B complex only and see if that makes a difference.

More red blood today at wake up and lower temp so I marked today as cd 1

I don't really mind all the preggo talk either but I will not be ashamed to admit that I am jealous but not in a bad way. More like just wishing it was me. Cause I remember all yall getting your BFP and thinking Ok it's my time soon! And then it never happened for me... 

So please don't go just to make us non preggos feel more comfortable. Them this thread will totally die since I know I tend to wallow in self pity more than I should and not respond to people properly. But I'm going to do better I swear!

On the remodel front we are moving out of the house next week so we can start tearing stuff out. Which unfortunately means we will be at my mother in laws for about 5 weeks.... Shoot me now... But we wanted to make sure that we had plenty of time to get everthing done before the cabinet guys showed up to install our new kitchen...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bee - Hopefully your tests will get you some help. 

Tex - It sounds like the Dong Quai might be helpful, hopefully the B complex works


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the support. I basically had a pity party yesterday and I apologize. It was my hubby's bday and I wanted to get in some BD action but since I was spotting I had to settle for a blow job instead. He was all for it though haha. I went to health food store yesterday. The lady there was sort of helpful and gave me some tea with dong quai in it among some other stuff and she said its supposed to help regulate things so I'm trying it. It can't hurt. Also im going back on the B complex only and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> More red blood today at wake up and lower temp so I marked today as cd 1
> 
> I don't really mind all the preggo talk either but I will not be ashamed to admit that I am jealous but not in a bad way. More like just wishing it was me. Cause I remember all yall getting your BFP and thinking Ok it's my time soon! And then it never happened for me...
> 
> So please don't go just to make us non preggos feel more comfortable. Them this thread will totally die since I know I tend to wallow in self pity more than I should and not respond to people properly. But I'm going to do better I swear!
> 
> On the remodel front we are moving out of the house next week so we can start tearing stuff out. Which unfortunately means we will be at my mother in laws for about 5 weeks.... Shoot me now... But we wanted to make sure that we had plenty of time to get everthing done before the cabinet guys showed up to install our new kitchen...

Oh no, I'm so sorry you have to move into your mil's. Hopefully 5 weeks flies by. I think at this point I'd rather live in my car than my in laws :haha:. I hope the tea and other supplements help regulate your cycles and lead to a bfp. Don't be sorry about being down, it happens and we totally understand.


----------



## campn

I'm with what Smille said. I don't want to hurt anyone by coming on here on a day that is hard and heavy and come and show off about something without any intentions. I love you ladies all so much and I don't want to cause any of this to you. 

I'll be cheering you all on your journals as I've been trying to do that more. 

I really like Mommy's idea, cause soon a few on here will give birth and won't even be preggo anymore and I still want to hear about their newest journey!


----------



## beemeck

aww I actually like that you ladies stuck around this group instead of leaving. hearing about a grad group just makes me feel like a high school dropout :haha: lol but seriously it makes me feel like we are all in this together and you didn't just run off because you got pregnant. I like it. :flower:

I can see the other points though - and it would be odd if a new pregnant lady just joined now, but I do feel like we are a family. a family welcoming to new ttc members. perhaps I'll change the name of the group to some sort of support group or something. I know it's beneficial to have you all here because I can't say how many times you have all brought up "when I got my bfp" since we are all having questions on what signs there were etc. 

I just can't imagine going back to those monthly tww groups where no one knew each other or really cared enough about each others' bfps since we were all strangers. I prefer doing it this way and this thread can be for those who enjoy that too! especially with us ltttcers with a million twws - I like that I can come to the same place each tww, even if the dynamics of the group have changed a little from the last tww :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

I'm with Bee on this, I love that you guys stuck around to cheer us on and that we're all in this together, regardless of what stage we're at (TTC, preggo or cradling a newborn). If a second thread started, inevitably this one would be less busy and that would be quite sad. I don't even look in the TTC section anymore, I just come here. I'd hate for this thread to fizzle out. Stay :) :flower: please?


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I don't want yall to leave. Like I still read everything and I am so happy for yall that you are gonna have babies soon! It's not yalls fault im not pregnant and I would hate to feel like I made yall leave cause I wasn't pregnant. I agree the thread would fizzle. I also pretty much only read the 2 threads that I follow the most. Every once in a while i browse others but I rarely comment (shocker I know since I barely comment here anymore hahA)

Squirell! Yay for crosshairs! 

I'm feeling positively yucky. I should be packing stuff for our move next week especially since DD is gone today with her cousin playing at her house. I just have the AF blahs and want to sit and watch TV


----------



## squirrel.

Agh Texas, sorry to hear you feel crap and I'm really sorry you had such a sucky weird cycle last cycle. I really hope that it's not long before you can put all this TTC behind you.

Those crosshairs are mine :) I overrode the chart. I experimented with putting in two high temps over the next couple of days and it still wanted to put crosshairs on CD16, which I disagree with. So I manually out them in.


----------



## TexasRider

I must have caught a peek when you were messing with it cause I saw the red crosshairs and like 3 high Temps lol

I will be happy to see TTC in the rear view but honestly with us being at my mother In laws and sharing a room with my daughter it's not looking good for the next cycle or 2. Hubs has agreed to at least get tested in September if I'm not pregnant by then so hopefully he won't go back on his word lol I keep telling myself I'm going to get up soon and so far it hasn't happened lol but I really am going to try and at least clean out my dresser so the clothes I can't wear anymore won't be weighing it down.... Goals haha


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tex - seems like you have a busy few weeks in front of you! GL with the move and staying sane while living with your in-laws


----------



## campn

Tex- I completely understand about having to stay with your inlaws, I wouldn't be excited either but good thing it's only for 5 short weeks then you'll be back to your new and improved home! September isn't that far away, I know that cause I'm due then so I know it'll be here in a blink of an eye! I'm thinking you'll be surprised with a BFP by then though!

Thank you ladies, I want to stay and cheer everyone on cause I still get excited about a positive opk and crosshairs. I'll keep the baby and pregnancy talk short but that way when you very soon get your BFP you have heard it before and can know what to expect! 

I only hang out here and the "General chatter" thread and my September thread sometimes. Like I said before I want to be here for the very last BFP and want to see all the babies born that just started here as charts! <3


----------



## Smille24

I don't want to leave either. I've been left in the dust b4 when I was on other threads and everyone but me got a bfp. It made me really sad that there was no support for those still struggling. I love each and everyone of you ladies that have been there for me.

Afm- we got half of our veggie garden in today. Hopefully, the other half tomorrow. I think we'll be canning a lot of tomatoes come Sept. We're leaving to go down south for a few days Saturday very early in the morning. I'm having a ton of anxiety about flying as it's completely new to me. My dh said I'll be fine, but I'm not so sure. I have to start packing bc tomorrow I have to drop my dogs off at the kennel, finish the garden and take Hailey to her baseball game. I'm pooped just thinking about it.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I also share the same sentiments as other ladies, I'd love for you to stay. Its exciting when someone graduates even if it's disappointing that I don't ya know? I feel like at least some people are still cheering us on and really hurt when we are hurting and that's nice.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yes i definitely didn't mean leave! i just meant that we'd move some of the preggo talk over to another thread and stay here to cheer you ladies on, just so it wasn't so in your face you know what i mean? no worries we're not going anywhere.

And still waiting on little man. Appt at 1115, i'll try to pop on right after and share with you guys whats up.


----------



## beemeck

good luck mommy! 

smille - good luck with your busy day and trip! as much as I don't love flying, it's really a piece of cake. the worst part is the process of driving, parking, walking, security, waiting, boarding, etc. Tennessee will be a quick flight too. are you flying from Pitt??

<3

well I was so curious to see what my temp did today after that huge dip. and it's def caught my attention. I just keep reminding myself that I had a triphasic chart in Dec (it was beautiful!) and nothing. 

I'm also having odd symptoms. my left boob is super sore, which I never get. but - only the left. :wacko:

my Mom was over for dinner last night and I prob peed about 7 times in 3 hours. I also was painting my nails and the smell of the polish made me think for sure I was going to puke. I ran upstairs saying I just remembered something I needed to pack. 

also reminding myself that in March I was so nauseous that I pulled the garbage can up to my desk at work.... and nothing. 

why must the body play such cruel tricks?!

leaving today for my last trip for awhile - phew! packed the thermometer so I can see what the next few days bring.....


----------



## squirrel.

Mommy: hope the appointment goes well. I hope your little guy doesn't keep you waiting much longer!

Bee: I am so frickin' excited for you right now!!! That dip and rise and your symptoms are sounding AMAZING!!!!!! This is it! Your BFP is on its way :dance: are you going to wait till AF is due to test?? So excited for you! I hope you enjoy your weekend trip.



So I think it's safe to say I ovulated at last. Not sure if it was CD16 or CD18, but I'm veering towards CD18, so I overrode FF and put that day in. My cm always dries up straight after o and it didn't do that till CD19 this cycle. I also had ovulation like cramps on CD18 (though I also did a little on CD16...). I'm not 100%, but I think it's more likely CD18, so that's what I'll go with.


----------



## beemeck

aw thanks squirrel - I dont know about testing, I guess just wait and see what my temps do. I honestly expect them to start dropping next week like always. my goal is to try and wait until AF is actually due - or at least spotting. :shrug:

I was going to guess CD 16 for you with a fallback rise, but the CM might be telling. either way, so happy it held off for Nick to come home and the timing is great either way! hey - if I'm getting a bfp that means you are too......:winkwink:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - Have so much fun on your trip and a lot of those things so super positive!!! I reallllly hope this is for you! When would you test? Have an amazing trip!

Mommy - I am so excited for your appt!!! Maybe the doctor can have a talk with that stubborn boy and tell him it's time to go!!!

squirrel - I really hope you caught that eggy! I'm feeling super positive for you this time too. When do you test?

I defintely don't plan on leaving either. You ladies all mean too much to me. Like camp, I plan on being here until the last BFP is to be seen! And then I'm sticking around to see all the other BFP's too  Anyone have any good plans this weekend?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Wow bee!! Beautiful temp dip!!! So promising!! 

Squirrel, totally looks like you O'd!! Yay!

Afm, just waiting to o. Still. This Feels like the longest wait ever. Blah.


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I hope those temps continue to rise hun! Come on BFP! I hope your travel is safe and you get some fun in. I can't wait to see your temps to come!

Squirrel everything crossed that a later O just means a great egg or eggs. Would love to see another twin BFP! I am glad your body was on board and you got some great timing in! So excited for you!

Mommy hopefully he will be on his way soon! Almost 39 weeks hun so he can't wait too much longer. Have you tried anything new recently?

Smille I hope your travels tomorrow are smooth and quick. You'll love it down here, but make sure to keep it light, we finally hit the 90's. I am burning lol! I hope today isn't too hard on you either! GL on your garden and a fun baseball trip!

TeX I hope these five weeks fly by hun. I am sorry your body is not working with you and am glad you can start testing soon. Everything crossed for creativity and you won't need it. :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well! I am sorry I have been gone. Hubby took a day and now that I can get up we took Shy out for some fun the last couple of days and went visiting. Whether or not a new group is created I won't leave you ladies and our TTC family. I am so excited to see the coming BFPs I would end up stalking anyway. Lol


----------



## Smille24

We decided not to finish the garden. I'm worn out and we had so many other things to do.

Drum- we looked at the forecast a few days ago and it made me want to stay home lol. 98°....yikes! It'll be 90 here this weekend, but I'm sure less humid. 

Bee- I'm hoping and praying this is your lucky cycle. It sounds promising. We're flying out of Cleveland. We wanted to fly out of Pittsburgh, but we got tickets half the price so we couldn't pass that up.

Squirrel- I think you have great timing too. Fxd you and Bee get yours bfps!

Mommy- he sounds content in there. My 1st was 5 days late ugh. Hopefully he makes his appearance soon.


----------



## campn

Drum- Is that a new avatar!? You look lovely! I'm glad you've had a few family fun filled days. 

Smille- What do you do with the tomatoes? I just imagined so much salsa as soon as you said that! Yeah take a break then you can finish it later right??

TTC- I hope you're feeling better and the sickness is gone!? We get DS back from the grandparents this weekend and I'm so excited to see him. MIL was starting to complain about how she can only watch him 1-2 days at a time. I'm like whatever, I'd rather I spend my days with him anyway! What about you!??

Happy- It always felt like forever and forever for me to ovulate. I know the feeling! Hopefully you can keep yourself busy until go time! 

Bee- Sounds very very promising! I would so love it if this unmedicated cycle worked and you can stick out your tongue to that weird doctor. Like oh wait looks like I still got it after all! Sending you all good vibes hun <3 bring it on! 

Squirrel- Also I feel like there was a Devine intervention this cycle for you. Cause if you had arranged IUI and got clomid you've have ovulated early while Nick was away. But nope instead your body decided to wait. I feel so good about this cycle for you and Bee, it just sounds unpredictable and different! 

Mommy- I'm not sure how early they can do a sweep but maybe if nothing happens soon next appointment you can a beg a little!? It'll only work if your body is ready anyway. Come on young man, we want to see you! 

Tex- I hope you're feeling a little positive today. Thinking of you for sure.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - it sounds promising and I hope this is the one!

Squirrel - I'm keeping my FX as always. Something is coming! It has to!

Mommy - I swear, my daughter pitched a tent in there when I was pregnant with her. I thought I was going to be pregnant forever and even cried at my husband with those exact same words, lol! 

Afm, not a whole lot of change but OMG I have developed a serious craving for a burger. Or hot dog. Every single time I think of one, like now, my mouth starts watering like mad. Yeah, I gotta go. FX for everyone!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not necessarily in a super down mood today... So I guess it's better? Lol it's like I don't even care that I'm not pregnant I just want dependable normal cycles and I don't feel like that is too much to ask....

Busy with arranging stuff for remodel and had to buy some totes to pack up some of daughters baby stuff like blankets and whatnot I just have so much to do and not a ton of time to do it. Plus I can't pack daughters stuff while she's around cause then she wants it back out of the box. Argh!

Bee- looks super promising. I hope you and Squirell get your BFP this month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well no change since last Friday :cry: and I don't want a sweep that freaking hurts! But if I get to that later date I could see myself asking. However with how short my midwifes fingers are she actually said she can't even offer me a sweep! They made me schedule an induction for June 29th and I'm so upset about the whole thing. :( I really hope I don't need it. Smille my dd was a due date baby! Came right at 40wks.


----------



## beemeck

Well in the car driving but the nurse just called and said my progesterone was 11. She said that was great but I know 10 is basically the cutoff so here I am super annoyed again grrrr . If this cycle is a bust I'm going to request progesterone - what does it hurt ? They give it out without testing people's levels anyways. Why was she so upbeat about my bare minimum level ???


----------



## Conundrum

Smille it honestly feels like you can swim right now lol. The dogs even are striking going outside and Shy just wants to sit. We make sure to include water wherever we're going :haha: I don't blame you on waiting either. I still need to go out and tend to mine- we'll see though.

Campn It is and thank you! I wanted to get one more picture with long hair before getting a trim next week. My poor niece keeps getting her fingers snagged no matter how it is pulled up so it is time for a trim. Hubbys been growing his out as well so I'm hoping to rope him in. How are you doing? Has Ben and Juliette been treating you well?

Peski for me it is always Italian or Greek lol! Hopefully it is an awesome sign of things to come! Are you testing soon?

TeX I am hoping things regulate soon. If I read correctly you started Dong quai? If so that can alter things for a while before it builds up in your system, but it does work. Be careful if you are taking something else with a high concentration of Vitamin C in it. It can increase bleed amounts and pelvic contractions. Great for a productive period as it can flush everything but it can be dangerous for a bean. Wishing you luck hun.

Bee I think your office is crazy. I don't think it would hurt either but I hope you won't need it. GL and safe driving! 

Mommy :hugs: I don't think it will come to induction hun just him being stubborn. Hopefully he makes his debut before a sweep. Come on little man, we're all so excited to see you!


----------



## campn

Bee- So it's normal but barely? Yeah if this cycle doesn't work (which I think it will!) definitely ask for it as it could be hindering implantation for sure and you have no idea! It's like a freaking puzzle huh? You get one piece then stare at another like wth!? 

Drum- You've gorgeous hair but I totally understand. I chopped off 5 inches 3 months ago cause I couldn't take it anymore. The heat, pregnancy, kid at home and first trimester had me so so done. Sometimes I miss it but I don't miss dealing with it. 

Mumma- Aww I'm so sorry hun!! Honestly I barely felt my sweep, it was so fast but even with her fingers being short your uterus should be down and in the back which makes it easier. I went the day before my due date and was like doctor do something! She scheduled an induction but low and behold I had the baby 2 days later. Things change so fast. Don't get discouraged! 

Bust out the pump and stimulate your nips!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- progesterone doesn't hurt anything. My dr told me he'd prescribe it bc it provides a great environment for a maybe baby. With being borderline, I'd say go ahead with it. Ugh that office stinks.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Campn my uterus is tilted and my cervix is waaaaaaay back and up so its hard for her to reach :(


----------



## campn

mommyxofxone said:


> Campn my uterus is tilted and my cervix is waaaaaaay back and up so its hard for her to reach :(

Maybe the good ole pickle juice can help things along?? Are you and hubby dtd?


----------



## Conundrum

Campn my hair!?! You have amazing hair, my hair is only manageable without humidity -which is never. Will need to get a poof picture lmbo. I will be the same way. I always miss it but I had to do the same thing with Shy so just an early start.

Mommy if youre up for tricks I am with Campn on nipple stimulation. Others are self preformed acupressure, spicy foods, EPO, warm baths, DTD, or O whichever is more comfortable. Hoping any will help sign his eviction notice!


----------



## TexasRider

Drum im drinking some tea that has dong quai as one of the ingredients im not sure exactly how much is in each bag. It's. Called women's energy tea and its yogi brand and it says it helps balance the female system. It tastes pretty good especially over lots of ice lol


----------



## Cookieb

Bee, have you heard of seed cycling to boost estrogen / progesterone? basically, you eat pumpkin seeds/flax in the first half to help estrogen, and sesame and sunflower seeds to help progesterone. Also, any foods that are warming will help progesterone along too. I'm sure I have progesterone issues judging by my lower temps/shorter luteal phase/thyroid issues. this luteal phase I started toasting sesame sunflower and coconut flakes in a pan with a pinch of pink salt and cayenne pepper (warming) and the snack was delicious and I could feel it warming me up. 

sorry to everyone else - I just can't keep up! this thread just flies by. lurking here and there and have best wishes and fingers crossed for everyone still trying <3


----------



## beemeck

Cookie thank you for that !! I will so try it :) I eat a lot of flax and sesame already. I love the other seeds but hardly buy pumpkin because they are expensive , but all of it is super yummy so you don't have to twist my arm ;) your temp looks amazing right now !!


----------



## Smille24

Mommy- definitely dtd. A few days b4 I was induced I wasn't effaced yet. Dh and I did a couple times a day for a couple of days and turns out semen helps! I was completely effaced but her head was stuck, so I had to be induced the next day anyways. 

I should be sleeping but I'm such a wreck. My nerves are completely shot regarding this trip. B4 I scheduled my dogs to stay with my vet, they said have a back up plan for my 1 dog who has anxiety problems. My mom said it'd be no problem taking him in. I was on the way to dd's game and the vet called and told me I need to pick him up bc he's not doing well. He has separation anxiety and doesnt fare well in new environments, which is why we have him stay with his vet. I called my mom and she said she wanted nothing to do with him. DD missed her game bc I had to go get him. I spent an hr on the phone calling around to see what I can do. Dh's pap took him in thank goodness, but I am still worried about him. My mom asked what I'm going to do and I told her I found someone. Don't you know she said she'd take him :growlmad:. I told her she's unreliable and I'm done asking her for anything. When dd was small, she offered to babysit nights so I could work more hours. As soon as I went back to work she said she couldn't help me anymore bc she wanted her life back. So I had someone else watch her and she said "you didn't need to find anyone, I could watch her"...wtf? I often think she has schizophrenia. Sorry for ranting...it's been a long day.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm so sorry hun! It always hurts the most when those closest to us totally don't see us or our need. I never turn down family but yet they constantly turn me down. My sister who was living here for example, I asked her to watch Benjamin so I can go to my scan (back when I was 12 weeks pregnant) and she gave me the weirdest look ever! I told her it'll be so short and I'll be back soon but still, blank stare. I stared back until she said alright. The sister I'm letting live with us for completely free. 

Don't dwell on it though, it'll only annoy and anger you not them. I know it's hard but I'm the type that can't let this stuff go and I let it simmer until I blow up, so right off the bat I try my best to find excuses for them. 

My MIL offered to have Ben for a week like a summer thing, and the other day she posted all over Facebook how from now on she'll only keep him 1-2 days at most cause he's too much. It broke my heart that he's so young to understand how grandma doesn't want him around for long. Also she doesn't let him take naps and feeds him cookies and Popsicles all day, how do you expect him to behave like that!?


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies for the support! we dtd last night but i had to wake him up :dohh: planning on getting some in today and tonight, and hopefully the same tomorrow too. have to work around the kids quiet time for during the day. but this am i had more blood tinged plug come out, not a ton but it's coming out i guess that's something. pretty sure it's NOT from the check yesterday and more from what we did instead. or rather i'm trying to be positive.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mommy - that boy needs a stern talking to lol. Maybe he'll be a DD baby too? I can only imagine how much you want him out. FX that it happens VERY soon.

Camp - aww! Glad to hear DS is home. MIL's can be so bitchy, I'm sorry &#128532; Is DS done with school yet? 

Bee - I'm sorry I don't know much about this stuff but, of its borderline, not sure why she would tell you it's great. I still have my FX that this cycle is it for you. 

Smile - you deserve a day with your feet up! No more yard work lol. I'm being lazy today even though I should be cleaning, I'm sitting on the couch.


----------



## Smille24

Campn- how sad is that! She shouldn't post that stuff on Facebook of all places. I agree, stop loading him with sugar, let him take a nap and he'll be fine. My mom offered to keep Hailey when I go into labor and take her to and from school, but honestly after the last few times she's screwed us over I'll ask my in laws. The last thing I need is her telling me I need to figure something else out while I'm in labor. My mil drives me crazy, but she sticks by her word at least.

Bee- I'm loving your temps!!!!

The flight went well. I got a little light headed but by the time we leveled out and got our drinks, we started to descend. My dd loved flying, she's so brave.


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm sorry I forgot hun but where did you guys fly to!? Enjoy it as much as possible!! 

I agree, definitely go with someone who won't flake on you at such an important time. My inlaws said oh we can just meet you at the hospital and pick Benji up but I feel like this would stress me out to no end especially if I'm already contracting! I told them no no matter what I'll wait at home until you come over. 

TTC- He's coming over in a few hours and I'm so excited. I miss my cuddling buddy cause he can be such a sweetheart and whenever I'm feeling a little down or emotional he gives me so much love and hugs. Oh he isn't in school yet either :D How are you now?? All back to normal? 

Mommy- Things sound like they're happening! I hope that's encouraging and keeps you going a bit. All packed up!?


----------



## blablamana

Bee- Sorry about the progesterone, I understand that you would rather have extra security with that, especially when its only 1 higher than the cut-off point. I hope this is your cycle hun! 

Smille: Jeez, that is rotten to suddenly change her mind about the dog. No wonder you felt so worried and stressed out, I would too! Glad you arrived safely, have fun! 

Campn: I love love love the letters! They are so incredibly pretty! 
Your MIL is rude. 1. don't post shit about your son on fb. 2. Of course he is a 'handful' (although I still doubt that) when loaded on sugar and no naps! Jeez.

Mommy: Oooo sounds promising. Keep at it. And hey, one day he'll come out 

TTC: how are you doing hun?

Texas: Yogi Tea is really good stuff, I used to drink the women's balance with lavender. Not for TTC but for cramps. Worked really well!


----------



## campn

Bla- Beautiful avatar!! You have crazy gorgeous eyes I'm so jealous!!! And thank you! It took a few hours to put together and I did hot glue gun my nails a bunch of time but I survived! How are you and Tommy!?


----------



## blablamana

Thanks hun! I'm not sure if I'll keep it as my avatar, I don't like seeing my face all that much haha. But kinda wanted to try it :) And are you mad!? Your eyes are gorgeous!
Me and Tommy are doing great! We've been taking long walks so I'm getting more exercise, which is great. 

And ouch, hot glue.. hope you didn't hurt yourself with that! I'm an idiot so I doubt SO would even let me near it. He even bought me huge oven mitts now (that reach my elbows) because I keep burning my arms on the oven (because I'm too impatient to be careful) :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - oh! I thought he was in school lol. I'm doing ok, cold is gone. My emotions are all over the place though. This week I don't want FH any where near me and I barely kiss him good night. It sounds horrible but, I'm chalking it up to hormones. 

Bla - hi Hun! Love the new picture.
I'm doing good, taking it day by day.
Next appt is Monday. How are you feeling? Did you get your thesis finished?


----------



## blablamana

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Camp - oh! I thought he was in school lol. I'm doing ok, cold is gone. My emotions are all over the place though. *This week I don't want FH any where near me and I barely kiss him good night. It sounds horrible but, I'm chalking it up to hormones.*
> 
> Bla - hi Hun! Love the new picture.
> I'm doing good, taking it day by day.
> Next appt is Monday. How are you feeling? Did you get your thesis finished?

Don't worry I have that too! I love my SO but I'm just not that interested at the moment in terms of kissing/hugging. I still do it to make him happy (he was starting to feel rejected!), but yes. Hormones :) Not your fault and could totally change over the course of the second trimester :hugs:

Thesis is not done yet, she wants me to change a lot and I still need about 15000 words or so. Have three weeks left so should be doable :) I hope lol.

O and hey, my next appointment is Monday too! Just a regular check-up though


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - you'll get that done with no issues! Glad I'm not the only one who despises their significant other loll! Yay for Monday appointments!


----------



## campn

TTC- I can't even remember the last time DH and I had sex. It's so so not on my list now.

Benjamin is back and completely sun burnt, covered in mosquito bites and cat scratches! Did she forget small kids need sun screen and mosquito repellent!? Also she didn't wash any of his clothes, they're all covered with cat and dog hair and smell gross. 

I'm just so upset cause he's in so much pain from burning and bites and I regret sending him over there. Maybe it's my hormones but I just feel so awful.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry girls , I just haven't posted in here in forever. I have very little to update on personally, but have been silently stalking and cheering everyone on from the sidelines! 

Blab & TTCG - I feel the same towards my husband. I am just not in the mood at all :( I feel bad. I just enjoy foot rubs and hugs etc, but if he gives me that, he always gets frisky and wants more, so I don't tend to bother asking anymore. I feel so terrible as I was all over him when TTC, esp during my fertile window!

mommy - fingers crossed for some news and progress soon!

Bee - you chart!!! Oh my, I so hope that this is it!

Tex- I hope your cycles even out song and that the dong quai helps.

squirrel - so glad you ovulated later so you have a good chance this month!

AFM - This pregnancy is so weird.... apart from sore boobs, I still have no pregnancy symptoms and I feel absolutely fine! It is so unnerving and over the past week I've managed to convince myself I am having an ectopic and now a MMC. I cannot accept that this pregnancy is real and I am waiting for someone to tell me some bad news. I had a midwife appointment today for the first time and she was lovely, but couldn't really put my mind at rest. Approx 5 weeks until my 12 week scan and I can't get there quick enough right now!


----------



## beemeck

Thanks girls - but really my temp today was from sleeping in. It was taken an hour later so it's prob the same as yesterday's . Not to mention it always peaks at exactly 9dpo. 

Pompey - if it's really worrying you, I'm sure you could push for an early scan complaining about pelvic pain. Although that's also why I don't think it's ectopic at all since you don't feel anything like that. I've heard second pregnancies are easier and I really feel like everything is okay <3


----------



## pompeyvix

beemeck said:


> Thanks girls - but really my temp today was from sleeping in. It was taken an hour later so it's prob the same as yesterday's . Not to mention it always peaks at exactly 9dpo.
> 
> Pompey - if it's really worrying you, I'm sure you could push for an early scan complaining about pelvic pain. Although that's also why I don't think it's ectopic at all since you don't feel anything like that. I've heard second pregnancies are easier and I really feel like everything is okay <3

I understand you're being cautious, but your chart does look soooo good! Hurry up TWW so u can find out one way or another! 

I've already tried getting an early scan, but no such luck. Tried midwife and gp route. The only way they would give an early scan is if I had bright red bleeding or severe pain, and obviously if I don't have either. I just don't feel right saying I do when I don't, almost like tempting fate.... So I've decided to stick it out and hope for the best! The reason I thought I had an ectopic last week was because I had some noticeable twinges where my left Fallopian tube would be. My mind started racing, I googled and then I'd diagnosed myself! However no twinges at all the last week so I do think it's unlikely! My main worry now is a MMC...


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: I hope that your cycles regulate soon. I forget, have you had levels tested on day 5 and on day 21 yet? Do you think your doc might prescribe progesterone for your short luteal phase or would you need to wait to see a FS? Renovations and moving out is a stressful time. I really hope it all goes well! It&#8217;ll be so worth it when it&#8217;s done. We were out of our house for 5 months in our tiny old flat (over the summer too, which sucked!), but I&#8217;ve completely wiped that period of time from my memory now that we&#8217;re back and our house is just so perfect and beautiful now, it was all worth it!

Bee: I commented on your journal, but I&#8217;m really surprised that your clinic are telling you that a progesterone level of 11 is &#8216;great&#8217;. It might be just over the mark, but it&#8217;s certainly not great. I really hope you get in to this other clinic soon. Your temp is looking amazing today (even if you did sleep in a bit). Your chart is looking amazing!! I have such a good feeling for you this cycle. I wish we were dpo buddies :)

Camp: Those letters are so beautiful. Well done you! Sorry you burnt your fingers in the process (I&#8217;ve done that once too [oddly enough, doing a very similar project for school] - ouch!!). Sorry to hear your little boy wasn&#8217;t very well taken care of and is suffering now. Mozzie bites are the absolute worst! Oscar is very attractive to mosquitos and even though we cover him with repellent when we&#8217;re on holiday, he always gets bitten and then he scratches so much they bleed :( Hateful things damn mosquitos. I keep on meaning to tell you by the way, Benjamin Thomas is the name of one of my brothers :D 

Gina: I hope you&#8217;re doing okay?

Mommy: It&#8217;s official that in those last few weeks of pregnancy time slows down!! Hopefully he&#8217;ll be here well before the 29th. 

Drum: Love the new avatar! I&#8217;m glad that you&#8217;re able to be up and moving around again. It must feel so good after bed rest!

Smille: I&#8217;m so sorry your mum messed you around like that. How unreliable, like you said! And then to play oblivious to the emotional stress she has caused you. :hugs: Sorry you&#8217;re having to go through that and I hope your dog is okay with your DH&#8217;s dad.

Bla: Love your new avatar too! You should keep it :) 

BabyG: Sorry to hear your emotions are playing havoc with you. They&#8217;ll calm down soon I&#8217;m sure. In the mean time, play the preggo card as much as possible as a way of excusing mood swings :haha: 

Pompey: I&#8217;m sorry to hear that you&#8217;re feeling scared and worried. It&#8217;s totally understandable to be worried and I think, being on places like BnB can make us feel more scared in a way as you see many women going through horrible experiences, but odds are totally in your favour. I really hope the next five weeks fly by for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirell- I hope they do too. Like
I don't even mind not being pregnant I just want dependable "normal" cycles. I hope if we identify a problem he will help me get pregnant and do like fertility drugs and progesterone etc instead of referring me to a fertility specialist since we don't have any in our town. The closest one would be about an hour and a half away so all the appointments would be sort of inconvenient. Fingers crossed my b-complex and dong Quai works and I won't need it at all. At this point I don't have much to lose lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - that's is absolutely horrible!!!! How does she not know to protect him from the sun and bugs??? I'm sorry that she did that. I'm angry for you.


----------



## peskipiksee

Drum - I'm sorry to reply so late! I should be testing on Thursday but I may test a day or two early. I'm nervous about knowing, just in case another CP happens but I'm cautiously optimistic. 

Bee - your chart is looking pretty nice. Who knows what might show up this time? Is there possibly a maybe-baby brewing in there? 

Well, I'm trying to ignore any and all symptoms that may be pregnancy related despite some definite suspicions I have. I've only got another 5 days to go. FX for all and I hope the baby dust fairy visits all of us!


----------



## beemeck

Feel totally out this cycle so I plan on testing tomorrow to confirm so I don't have any little voices in my head saying what if.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - although there have been some suspicious signs, I'm counting down these last 4 days and fully expecting AF to arrive on Thursday. I'm not anticipating a positive anything.


----------



## trixiesmith

That was a lot to catch up on. I don't mind all the preggo talk, but maybe that's because I'm not really on here much anymore? Or maybe because I've pushed aside and ignored the ttc monster (until we decide to really try again) lol. 

bee & squirrel - I'm always rooting for you ladies. Keeping my fx for you both.

Gina & squirrel - thank you squirrel for thinking I have great will power and Gina for encouraging me not to chart, etc. I think that helped the most, especially when I wanted to give in lol

mommy - baby yet? So exciting waiting for an update. 

camp - love the letters. My DH is not allowing me to do any types of crafting until I finish all my other projects. I have a billion unfinished projects. It's awful lol. 

drum - yay! I loved that update of no more bed rest.

Sorry for everyone I missed, but there was just so much to catch up on. I keep thinking I'll be better when I do come on and that I'll reply to everyone but I think I need to start taking notes while I read to do that lol.

afm: (tmi alert) I'm so embarrassed to admit this but I sneakily did an opk the other day because I wasn't sure if I still O properly due to a major lack of cm near my fertile window because I do get a crazy sex drive and O cramps, just little to no cm anymore. Odd and freaked me out. Anyway, I had a + opk like instantly and DH and I had dtd the night before. I doubt we would/will get pregnant, but it was fun to realize we managed good timing lol.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: I'm sorry you feel out :hugs: it sucks when your temp spikes in the TWW and then comes down again. It is still so early though and even if you get a BFN on 11dpo, that won't mean you're out yet. I still have such high hopes for you this cycle. Your symptoms are sounding too good!

Peski; sorry to hear you feel out too :hugs: Are you going to test before AF is due or just wait and see if it arrives?

Trixie: Good luck! I hope you caught that egg! 


Not much going on here, but I am only 4/6dpo, so I wouldn't expect much. I have one sore breast (snap Bee!) and am marginally more irritable today, but that's about it. It's too early for signs yet though anyway. Willing away time so I can test next weekend. I've decided to test Saturday as that'll either be 11dpo or 9dpo depending on when I ovulated, so that's nicely in the middle :) I'd normally start testing 10dpo.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- fxd for a bfp tomorrow! I'm sorry you're feeling out, but you're due for a pleasant surprise. 

Campn- I'd flip out of my dd came home burnt and bug bites. My mil has allowed my dd to go without bathing and brushing her teeth once while in her care. Dd came home and smelled awful. I told my mil that if she can't take care of hee properly, then her sleep overs are over. We are in Alabama right now. It's sooo hot!

Texas- sorry the nearest fs is so far away. We had to drive 2hrs to ours. Although it sucked having to drive that far, it was well worth it in the end. I hope you find answers as to why your cycles are all over the place.

My dog is doing great at his pap's. I'm so thankful he took him in. The wedding was beautiful. It's just been busy busy busy since we got here and I'm exhausted. Tomorrow we're taking some family time to tour Nashville and then go home. I cannot wait to get back to slightly cooler weather and sleep in my own bed. I swear I've gained 10lbs since I got here. My dh said "you've really popped since we left". I know it's bc I'm almost at the 6 month mark, but I've made a couple of bad choices in snacks that I feel guilty about. I need to be more strict about my diet when we get home.


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry you're feeling out, Bee. I agree with smille: you deserve a surprise, so who knows? :hugs: 

Squirrel: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too hun!

Smille: I'm glad your doggie is doing fine now! Don't worry about weight, I think you didn't gain a thing. And if you did.. well you didn't gain any/hardly any weight up until this point right? So.. wouldn't be a bad thing necessarily right? :) 

Afm: I'm so tired, can't sleep anymore and SO is more annoying (due to my hormones I think). He even steals my pregnancy pillow at night in his sleep! Grr. And he keeps slapping me in the face with his arms. This is normal lol, but now that I already have issues sleeping it is really annoying the crap out of me :haha: Plus he snores. Wednesday night he leaves for England for two days and even though I'm going to miss him, I'm kind of glad I'll get a good night's sleep..


----------



## beemeck

Girls.....bfp.


----------



## gina236

Bee your temp went back up today! FX for a bfp!!

Posted at the same time... yay congrats!! Let's see it!


----------



## beemeck

I'll post when I get to office with computer !!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg bee did you just write bfp?! Whatttt?! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's freaking awesome!!!!!!!


and no ladies no baby yet. :growlmad:

lost some more blood tinged plug but only just after dtd so pretty sure that's the only reason why!!! ugh! this kid is never coming out!!!!


----------



## beemeck

eeeeeeeeek
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9151.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## gina236

Ahh Bee that is so dark!!! Yay! So happy for you hun!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## campn

Omg bee that's the darkest BFP too! I'm totally over the moon I wanna cry!!! Congratulations Bee! Very very well deserved and well worth the wait! Now get a scan soon so we make sure this one implanted in the best spot, but I'm sure it did! :hugs: 

Love you beees!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

OMG, the best news ever for you Bee. I am so so happy for you. What a truly deserved BFP, and a beautifully strong one at that. A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## TexasRider

Bee!!!! Mega congrats girly!!! So so so happy for you!!!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm in tears! I am beyond happy for you!!!! It has been such a long hard journey and I knew it was going to happen when you least suspected it. Congrats hun!!!

I just read your post in your journal and I cannot wait to hear your dh's reaction.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Omg Bee I'm so happy for you I'm crying! Congrats!

Squirrel- this means you are next

Sorry I don't have time to answer you all and I haven't been on in a couple days because I decided to stop my internet service it's just too expensive for substandard service so we are looking for another provider but I wanted to stop in and say hi! I finished my first round of clomid this weekend and now I am waiting to start my opks tomorrow. But hopefully it helps with catching a good eggie! I don't know what's up with my chart it's all weird and I'm not sure I'm liking it. But we'll see if it is a good one as I go into the tww. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## beemeck

you girls have me all crying again!!!! I bawled this morning. I still can't believe it. I love you all and could not have done this without you. I'm terrified right now, but I just have to stay calm. heading to docs soon!!!


----------



## blablamana

BEEE: OMG YES! :hugs: HUGE CONGRATS


----------



## campn

I seriously wanna go and post on my Facebook Bee is pregnant!! But people would be like what!?? Haha! I just feel like I just got pregnant all over again and want to share it so bad! 

You gotta film your DH's reaction!


----------



## beemeck

I'm planning on it camp! I wrote in my journal my plans and my stupidity in already messing them up :haha: but I hope to get a good video late tonight!!!


----------



## jalilma

bee! Yeah I am so so so happy to see your news! I don't post often but know I've been cheering you (all of you) on from the shadows!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!! Congrats! :dance: :dance: can't writ proper response as I'm picking up my son from school, but wow, yay!!!!


----------



## BabyForIris

Oh Bee. Words can't describe how incredibly happy I am for you. You're always so supportive and such a cheer leader for everyone. This is possibly the best news I've had in weeks. 

Congrats my darling! I can't wait to hear about every appointment and every milestone!


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!! I HAD A FEELING THERE WAS A MAYBE-BABY IN THERE!!! THAT CHART DON'T LIE!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY FOR BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whew, okay. Got that outta my system (YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!) and now to wait only 3 more days to test myself. I'M SO EXCITED FOR FOR YOU BEE!!!


----------



## blablamana

I just saw the 42 bfp's in the topic title when I logged on and was immediately like: IT'S BEE. 
Hehehehe I just can't stop smiling about it!



Spoiler
in other news, just had my check-up and despite the fact that baby isn't too big (on the smaller side actually) my fundus is 'rather high' so they want me to do a glucose test just to be sure. I just have to go in Wednesday morning on an empty stomach, they'll take some blood. Then go home, have breakfast and return two hours later for another blood test. 
I can't imagine that I have GD because well, I've always been skinny, I'm young, don't have any family members in either family that have had diabetes OR GD (she named that as risk factors). Baby isn't growing too fast, just my uterus + I have a normal amount of amniotic fluid, not even like a lot or anything..Also no symptoms like excessive thirst/peeing or headaches. And my bloodpressure is 100-110/60-70 so rather low too.. but who knows? I'm kinda worried!


----------



## campn

Bla- that way of measuring isn't even the most accurate hun. It's usually off by 2 or so weeks and you're tall and skinny so your torso may just be longer cause you have the room to grow up, while I have a short torso I only grow out lol. 

I'm pretty sure you're perfectly healthy! They do glucose here as a routine test, I have mine on Wednesday and I'm not excited.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Bla- that way of measuring isn't even the most accurate hun. It's usually off by 2 or so weeks and you're tall and skinny so your torso may just be longer cause you have the room to grow up, while I have a short torso I only grow out lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you're perfectly healthy! They do glucose here as a routine test, I have mine on Wednesday and I'm not excited.

Thanks hun! I hope so! Here they only do it when you have risk factors or because baby is too big etc. Not routinely done at all, so I'm actually really ashamed of this! 
Seems like we both have to do the testing on Wednesday, I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both :flower:


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Omg I'm a silent stalker of this thread and post very little bit just knew when I seem the 42 BFPs,I knew it has to be u bee!!!! I'm so excited and happy for u!!!! Congrats hun


----------



## Cookieb

Omg Bee! So exciting! I am sitting here I my office and got completely emotional when I saw the thread title with 42 BFP's and counting. Just knew it was you. So happy for you I am in tears. Congrats x a million girley


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I seriously have no words!!! The minute I seen your one sentence the tears started. I am BEYOND EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! OMG!!!!!! :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs: 

mommy - no baby?!?!?! He is super comfy with a recliner in there lol. I hope you're feeling well <3 

Bla - It sounds like you have nothing to worry about and your testing will go great on Wednesday.

Camp - How was the weekend with DS? Is his sunburn feeling better?

Squirrel - hope you're doing well!!! 

Trix - Who knows what will happen, you may end up with that surprise BFP! Keep us updated <3

Nothing much to report here, going to the doctors tonight. Hoping to see how much bubs has grown.


----------



## trixiesmith

bee!! omg! I'm crying at work for you. Once I saw that thread name change I thought of you and how I hoped so much yesterday while updating that you would get a bfp this cycle. congrats! you definitely deserve it - you're such an amazing cheerleader for every single one of us on here.


----------



## beemeck

you girls are SERIOUSLY the best and kept me sane and my spirits high. <3 

I already got my blood drawn a few hours ago and should have the results soon. so, so nervous. I'm done temping and testing - every other day betas will be enough info for me. 

It's starting to hit me. I had to pull over while driving and just bawl some more.


----------



## beemeck

betas came back at 68 which for once is a GREAT number. going back on Wed for next blood draw - please, please double!!!

she said the progesterone wasn't necessary. said something about needing progesterone when you're on the meds since you didn't get pregnant naturally, you might not be able to sustain it naturally. but since I wasn't on meds, my body should be taking care of it? kind of a weird explanation but she kept assuring me it's fine. I love her and she got pregnant with IVF so she totally gets it and I'm going to trust them on this since after all they were right and I got pregnant.....:shrug:


----------



## gina236

That's such a high number at 11 dpo!! No doubt they will double! Can't wait to hear about telling your dh! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Bee that's a great number :) so so happy for you!! This has been a long time coming!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - those numbers are amazing!!! Are you telling DH tonight? I was stalking your journal and laughed at the mistake you made with Glow. I did that the first time I got my BFP. Thankfully FH never noticed lol.


----------



## beemeck

haha I still can't believe I did that. I hope he isn't on to me and just not saying anything. he's pretty thick so I doubt it :haha:

went out and bought two baby outfits - one boy and one girl. the girl one says "Daddy Loves Me" and the boy one says something about getting good looks from daddy. and I got a book called "I Love Daddy". I also got a few pairs of shorts for him so I will hand him the entire bag with the shorts on top saying oh here I got you a few things. 

I'm doing dinner with my girlfriends tonight so I won't see him until late....eek!


----------



## campn

Bee- That's so perfect! I know this one is a sticky bean NO doubt!!! It's amazing to think all those perfectly healthy sperm and egg and this one the one that fought the hardest, you're really meant to have this very unique and special baby! 

Squirrel you and the other ladies are next! Bring on winter and spring babies!


----------



## squirrel.

Bee those ideas sound lovely. Can't wait to hear about his reaction! Hope you have a great evening celebrating!

Campn: maybe next cycle. Really not feeling this one, but that's okay, wouldn't be the end of the world to wait a few months.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - that's amazing!!! I did something similar with the onsies the 1st time. This time I read my test wrong and told FH to look at it to confirm and he's actually the one who realized it was our BFP lol. I can't wait to hear about his reaction!!


----------



## beemeck

that's basically what happened our first time. we were honeymooning so in the same hotel and took the test together. we both say the faint line and said, well better luck next time! we poured some wine and got in bed. I looked up online about faint lines on pregnancy tests and was like omg I'm an idiot..... I thought it was like an opk for some reason. like that there was always a second line but it had to be darker or something lol


----------



## squirrel.

Bee your due date is my husband's birthday :) Love seeing that ticker where it belongs!!


----------



## campn

I totally went ahead and calculated your due date as soon as I saw your BFP. :D 

February babies <3 that's a weather I could be preggo in!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee I am so overwhelmingly happy for you. And honestly it gives me hope that eventually I will get mine too! Squirell I feel like yours will be coming soon too! 

If my body would cooperate and have generally dependable cycles then maybe that would be possible so I am hoping that it gets its shit together soon so I can make this happen. Although at this point I still feel like its not going to happen I have to be positive. In fact im already trying. I had a depressing little sentence typed out about my chances of conceiving this year and I deleted it! Ha small victories here!!


----------



## beemeck

texas I know it didn't help much for me to hear it but it seems like it really will happen for everybody. I thought there was no hope of me conceiving without IVF let alone IUI - in the end I think it happened with neither of those things! I can't say why it took 15 months, but I guess I won't question that now. it'll happen for you love. it'll happen for everyone if we don't give up <3 one way or the other.


----------



## peskipiksee

Honestly, Bee, I'm still so over the moon about your little jellybean that I'm not caring whether or not I'm out this cycle. This has just made my entire month! I can't wait to hear about the reaction of your DH and watching all those milestones as they come . . . you can be preggers for both of us. :happydance:

WAHOO!! BEE IS A LADY WITH A BABY!! :wohoo:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yay Bee!! So awesome to see the title change, I was like Ooh who is it?! Congratulations!! H&H 9 Months!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I honestly LOVE the support from this board. You can just tell how genuinely happy everyone is for Bee and it makes this prego super emotional!


----------



## campn

It definitely feels like that after months and months of only bfn. You just feel like it'll never happen and I don't even deserve to feel this way since you've been trying much longer but it's so true, it WILL happen. I don't see how it won't if you don't give up. 

Another BnB member on here got pregnant after 12 years of trying. I'm sure it won't take you this long Tex, but I'm sure after 12 years she also thought it'll never happen. 

TTC- You sweet thing! Big hug! This thread is definitely amazing! I can't wait for you to see your little bean today. DS bites are somewhat better (found out they're fleas bites from their dog) I was a little upset how they don't treat or take care of something like fleas but needless to say, don't think I'll be taking a newborn over there often.


----------



## pompeyvix

Oh Bee, what absolutely amazing news!!! I am so so so so happy for you! And what a strong line for 11 DPO and great betas. You;ve been through so much and you absolute deserve this. Despite having a hard time yourself, you've been so positive and supportive to everyone else and now it's your turn!! So made up for you :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I hate being away I knew I would miss it! Congratulations !! I am in tears hun that is the best news in the world! I am so happy for you! I cannot wait for your DHs response. So many :hugs: right now!

I'll be in soon to catch up with you ladies DD will be getting up from her nap soon. I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Conundrum

My apologies for the double post.


----------



## beemeck

Ttc you are so right !! I feel like the absolute luckiest girl in the world today and it's only partly due to being pregnant. To have this many people rooting for me has my heart ready to burst !!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - thank you! Getting anxious and worried now that the time is getting closer. I just hope everything is progressing like it should. I can't believe they were flea bites!!!! Poor DS :-(

Bee - that is the BEST looking ticker EVER! Our babies will be close in age <3


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Appt went well!!! She's grown so much. HB was at 186 and doctor said if he was in Vegas he would put all his money on girl!!! I'm now measuring a day ahead. I cried the whole time while he was doing the U/S lol. Feeling like I can finally breathe.


----------



## campn

TTC- Hello little chiccky!! I don't remember if you had a gender preference!? 

I always cry during ultrasounds too, then laugh, then cry and then the wand keeps jumping on my belly LOL.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I've guessed girl since the start! My U/S's are still transvaginal so it got a little weird when I started to cry lol.


----------



## Conundrum

TeX I know your time is coming soon hun. With the tea you should be fine just be careful of anything like the Vita C packs with it. If you're interested you can also look up Maca. Either should show results quickly.

Bla beautiful picture hun! You are stunning. I hope your thesis is going well. Try not to stress too much hun, I am with Campn, but I am glad they're being safe. Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you and you manage to get some sleep soon

Campn I love the picture! It is amazing hun! Are you planning to do more? I am so sorry Ben came back in such bad condition if the bites are still irritating him, try A&D ointment. After my first tattoo I used it on everything!

Peski I am sorry about getting back late. I hope this cycle gives you a rainbow. Cannot wait to see those tests. :hugs:

Trixie thank you! I am taking full advantage of it lol. I am glad to see timing was on your side this cycle! FX for a caught egg! :happydance:

Squirrel I sure hope that is a sign hun! I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for Saturday! 

Smille I am so glad your trip and the wedding went beautifully and your pup is doing so well. I wouldn't be surprised if it were the salt content down here causing you to swell. I do hope you've gained your pound though! I hope you enjoyed Nashville!

TTC I am with you doc on this one! What a beautiful little lady and an amazing HB!

Bee congratulations again hun I am secretly praying that with such high betas there are two in there. Cannot wait to see those numbers grow and that scan to come!

Jali, Teeny and Mommy I hope those babies don't make you wait too much longer! I am so excited for you!


----------



## ksquared726

BEE!!!! I'm a little late because I had a busy weekend (had my baby shower on Saturday and niece's birthday yesterday), so I saw your ticker a few pages back. I'm so incredibly happy for you!! It's been such a long, difficult road and I'm so excited that you've finally gotten that gorgeous BFP! I can't wait to see those betas double, and then your first ultrasound where your little bean will be implanted in a perfect spot. Big big hugs and love to you!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## blablamana

Ttc: What an absolute cutie! Look at those little legs! <3
Glad everything went well, must be such a relief! 
I always cry too, but usually afterwards because I can't cry when people are around. Yesterday I sneaked off to the bedroom and cried for like an hour before SO found me and was like wth. I can't even really cry when he's around! (My mom used to call me names whenever I cried as she saw it as a sign of weakness. So I do it in private XD) 

Drummie: How are you doing love? Enjoying your time now that you are off that horribly slow 
bedrest?


----------



## squirrel.

TTC: gorgeous scan photo!! What a little cutie!! Never seen a profile pic at nine weeks, how adorable :) so glad it went well!!


----------



## MrsW1985

Bee- congratulations that is the best news. My edd is the 3rd of February. Still waiting for the 8 week scan. Only 1 week 3 days to go!! How exciting for you, when will your first scan be? 
TTC- what a gorgeous u/s pic of your little girl. Melts my heart.
My nausea has kicked in big time again, I have managed to hold back the spew for now but it's only going to be a matter of time before it comes up, atm I can't stand the thought of meat, all I want is salty chips from the fish and chip shop but only had them once so far.


----------



## beemeck

thank you thank you everyone!! 

DH was beyond SHOCKED. had no idea even with my little mess up with the glow app lol. I can't yet figure out how to post a video, but I will work on it later when I have a chance. 

ttc - loving that scan!! what a beautiful little baby already! I'm totally on team girl for you :happydance:

mommy - I really can't believe your little boy has not come out yet! wow your doc was pretty wrong with her prediction. I've totally been thinking about you (especially driving through PA on the way to Philly!) and hope it happens like right about now :winkwink:

mrsw - I will get my first scan in about 2 weeks, maybe a little less. once my beta levels get high enough, they will check to see a sac in the uterus since I'm high risk for another ectopic. none of these things can come soon enough! 

drum - it's funny you say that -twins have been on my mind. I didn't feel my normal strong O pains this cycle, but instead, dull pain on both. then that epic temp jump made me wonder if I released two. I saw a chart this morning of avg betas per day for singletons and twins. 11 dpo avg for 1 baby was 35 and for twins 62. I don't put much belief into that kind of thing, but wouldn't that be something!

thanks for everyone who stopped by and checked in to congratulate me. I can't wait for the next BFP - I feel like if I can get one, it's anyone's game now!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## campn

Bee- I know girls give very high betas too! ;) that's how I got a BFP only 9 DPO. I'm pretty sure you'd have gotten a positive on 9 DPO too! 

I can't believe I'm down to double digits now. 98 days to go. I've been watching my belly move up and down with her movements, it's a little freaky.

Bla- I'm not usually one to cry unless I'm pregnant. There's just so much more vulnerability when you are cause there's a human you're carrying and not someone else carrying it with you. It's a lot of responsibility.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla Oh yes :haha: My aunt had us out this weekend on the lake, so Shy had her first successful boat trip. So far so good only have BHs if I overdue it. FX I can convince DH to resume our vacation next month. How was your test? Is Thomas moving more now? Any plans after your thesis for some relaxation? I am so sorry about your cry, hopefully he was understanding. :hugs:

Bee I have absolutely everything crossed for a pair of pink los! I really hope you get them, you deserve them! I am all about natural karma and it would be a perfect way to end your wait.

Campn I can't believe you're in third tri! :happydance: I hope she's been settling enough to let you sleep. Cannot wait to see her!


----------



## beemeck

drum - I have "karma" tattooed right across my chest! it's so true that there is a natural rhythm to this world. <3
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies! The U/S was zoomed in super close but, it's still an amazing shot. He also showed us the blood flow going through the baby. And I forgot to mention, I measured ahead by 2 days but, he said we'll keep my DD of 1/17. 

Camp - I can't believe you're in double digits! I feel like you just announced your BFP. Juliette will be here sooner than later! I can't wait to see pics. 

Ks - how was your shower? Sounds like you've been a busy lady!

Con - So glad Shy had a great boat trip! 

Bla - I've never been much of a crier at all. Like Camp said, it makes you feel vulnerable. Being pregnant, I cry every time I see a baby or a puppy or whenever else lol. 

Bee - we're going to fill this board up with baby girls!!!!


----------



## Smille24

I'm back home and so happy. Our flight was delayed an hr due to storms. Last night all of the traveling did me in. I was sore all over and completely exhausted. I almost broke down on the plane bc my legs were restless, my back hurt and my lower abdomen was so sore. I think my trips will be very limited at this point. Hannah is still very active, so I'm happy about that. 

Bee- I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## Conundrum

TTC it can vary for awhile but Shy measured ahead the entire time and ended up just being a huge baby. I am so glad he was thorough most techs try to be quick, so you got a good one. Cannot wait to see the next pictures!

Bee see it is simply meant to be! Lol I am too excited to see those pics! I may have missed it but have they setup an appointment yet?


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am glad you are home but I am sorry the return was so hard on you. I hope the next few days will be simple relaxing!


----------



## beemeck

I go back for betas again tomorrow drum and I will have a scan as soon as they feel like they will be able to see something. Prob in 2 weeks or less...!


----------



## campn

Smille- I travelled once when I was 25 weeks with Ben and it wasn't pleasant. I got very nauseous on the plane with all that turbulence and movement and couldn't stand the seatbelt on or the leg room available. Now you're back home and can relax a bit thankfully!

Happy V-Day!!


----------



## blablamana

TTC: Especially in the early days they are usually a couple of days off. So, at your first big scan they'll really look whether you're way ahead or not. One or two days won't change your due date usually :) 
O and with crying all the time, I meant _since_ I'm pregnant! But even now I can't cry when anyone is around, I'm too uptight about it haha. Exactly because it makes me feel vulnerable and I don't like that all that much. So I usually go and hide haha

Bee: I'm calling twins too, can't wait for your next beta! 

Drum: I'm glad you are doing so well love! Thomas is moving around a lot usually, all over the place and kicking me hard (you can almost always see it, even through my clothing!) This morning he completely turned around or something and that kinda made me queasy lol. 
I was going to have the blood tests tomorrow but SO was nice enough to work from home today so I could have the tests done today! Midwife will have the results tomorrow so I'm super duper anxious. She won't call if all is fine, but I ain't waiting around all day for that.. If she doesn't call by her usual hours between 9-10AM, I'll spam her myself :haha:
O and we're going on a weekend trip in August, to Bruges. I'll be around thirty weeks then, so we'll see how that goes! Where is your trip headed? 

Smille: Glad you got home safely! Congrats on V-day!


----------



## Cookieb

Overwhelmed with what test(s) to buy, advice?


----------



## beemeck

omg cookie that chart is amazing - I think you can buy any test right now!!!! 

but seriously, I only did the internet cheapies though I'm assuming you dont' want to order something and wait. honestly FRERs are the best. and I wouldn't bother purchasing something with blue dye! 

good luck - FX sending you dust!!


----------



## blablamana

Agree with Bee: Blue dye sucks unless you are at least a week late and KNOW you are pregnant. Otherwise you'll always have a faint blue line whether you are pregnant or not. FRERS are the best, but I have no experience with the new ones, in the Netherlands we still just have the old ones. 
I believe cassette tests are also pretty nice, at least they were for me!


----------



## Cookieb

beemeck said:


> omg cookie that chart is amazing - I think you can buy any test right now!!!!
> 
> but seriously, I only did the internet cheapies though I'm assuming you dont' want to order something and wait. honestly FRERs are the best. and I wouldn't bother purchasing something with blue dye!
> 
> good luck - FX sending you dust!!


Thanks Bee. Think I'll go at lunch but wait till am to take. Nervous wreck at the moment...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Definately FRER Cookie. But to be honest, I always used ICs first because I am cheap! lol. If I thought I saw a line I would bust out the expensive ones. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

And I'm betting twins for Bee too! That beta was an amazing number. Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smile - Glad you're home but, sorry the trip home wasn't great. Relax and hope you feel better <3

Bla - lol I try not to cry in public because I'm a ugly crier.

Cookie - I agree with everyone else, FRER's are the best but, try and find the old style. This time I tested with a blue dye but, I was already over 2 weeks late so, it was pretty clear. Good luck!!!! Hope it's a BFP <3


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks everyone. Walgreens is only showing the curved frer's online. Will check a couple different places when I go out


----------



## gina236

Cookie I usually have to buy the old style from the UK but the test and confirm packs have the old style. One normal frer and one digital. That's all I can find in stores around me. Good luck!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I'm betting twins for u too bee!!!
Ok ladies I need some advice... Today is CD8 for me and af stopped on CD3... But this morning I started spotting but yesterday's OPKs and this morning opk have been stark white negative... I don't recall spotting mid cycle before like this... I am having some dullish cramps on my lower right side... IDK what to think... Hoping it's just the egg maturing since the opk is still negative... Any of u ladies get the spotting around ovulation? I have been having kinda ewcm since yesterday


----------



## beemeck

I've never spotted mid cycle before karma, but I would assume if your opks are stark white, then it's not ovulation just yet. sounds like it's getting ready though with the EWCM...!


----------



## campn

I always did the Wondfo. I'm a big fan of them cause I could waste 20 and not feel bad. Also they gave me a BFP on 9 DPO second morning urine! I then confirmed with an old style FRER (from the test and confirm package) 

US mommies, not sure if you all know but insurance covers breast pumps 100% now! I wish they did back when I had Ben and paid an arm and a leg for a medela free style that didn't even work that great. I just put an order for Spectra S2 Plus. It's a hospital grade one (and is much more affordable than medela) so hopefully I get it soonish.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - thank you for the info!! I'll keep it in mind <3


----------



## Conundrum

Karma there is a term for it but I had it two cycles. Usually nothing to worry about but I would note it and call to inform your OB. They might want to schedule an ultrasound to be safe.

Bla I don't blame you, I am sure all is fine but still wishing you luck. We were going to plan a trip for gulf shores or Florida but right now I think we'll be going over to Atlanta to the Aquarium, waterparks and some shopping. Your trip sounds wonderful and 30 weeks shouldn't be to bad if you can get away from too much walking. I am jealous of the kicks lol Freya just now is getting to the point of routine kicking, so for now I live through you girls :haha:

Speaking of shopping finally got to go out. Spent way too much but it was a blast!

Smille happy V-Day! I completely forgot to add it to the last post!

Cookie FX for your test tomorrow.

Bee I can't wait! And see I am not the only one lol

Campn thanks for the info. A friend gave me a medela last go but the parts are hard to get will check in this week on it


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, ladies. It's over for me. I've started bleeding and this time it's earlier than usual but it's not quite so heavy. It's happened in the past where I've bled for a couple of days and still was pregnant with my daughter afterward, doctor thought it was probably a twin pregnancy but one was lost as naturally occurring twins do run in my family. 

Maybe next time!

As a side note, I'm not as down this time. I've already told Bee earlier that she is going to be pregnant for both of us!


----------



## campn

peskipiksee said:


> Well, ladies. It's over for me. I've started bleeding and this time it's earlier than usual but it's not quite so heavy. It's happened in the past where I've bled for a couple of days and still was pregnant with my daughter afterward, doctor thought it was probably a twin pregnancy but one was lost as naturally occurring twins do run in my family.
> 
> Maybe next time!

Hun is it a lot or just spotting? I spotted for 5 weeks with my first!


----------



## beemeck

hey pes you said it yourself that it happened before when you were pregnant so I'm not giving up on you just yet! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - It sounds like just some spotting! Don't think you're out <3


----------



## jGo_18

i know i'm super late to this party, but OMFG BEE!!! i'm so over the moon for you!!! i'm all choked up and holding back tears at the office! i'm so so happy it's finally happened, i knew it would!!! so much love and congrats to you <3


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jgo!!!! How are you?!?!? Almost there already!!! I feel like you just got your BFP as well. Hope you're doing well <3


----------



## jGo_18

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> jgo!!!! How are you?!?!? Almost there already!!! I feel like you just got your BFP as well. Hope you're doing well <3

it has gone so fast! i'm doing ok. this pregnancy has been so different than the first, a lot of pain... mainly hips & pelvic. i have SPD and while i've been managing it, the last week or two it's become really terrible. it's an odd place to be, loving being pregnant but so so sick of being in pain. at any rate, we're so ready to meet our little man! i can't believe there's only about 6 wks left to d-day!


----------



## peskipiksee

TTC, Camp - it's not spotting but it's not a full on AF either. It's just . . . light. I'm normally a pretty heavy AF girl and there's usually quite a bit of cramping but I don't have any. I'll have to wait a couple of days to see what happens. If it stops tomorrow or the next day then a trip to the doctor may be in order to find out what's going on down there. 

Bee - don't you worry about thing. As I said, you can be pregnant for both us right now. Until I catch my egg when it's in a better mood.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Jgo - So glad you're doing well but, I'm sorry about the pain. Still in shock that it's gone so quick. Good luck to you and DW! 

Pesk - Maybe a call to you doctor? Couldn't hurt. I'll have my FX.


----------



## campn

jGo- He'll be here before you know it I promise. Part of me want to be done now, then another want it to linger on cause this is probably my last pregnancy. 

This made me chuckle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp!! That almost made me spit out my water loll


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just found this provision on my insurance website:

Breast Pumps are covered in Full for duration of breast feeding (per NY state mandate) Postnatal Care is covered at No Charge

Thanks again Camp for the info


----------



## Smille24

I have a breast pump from dd that I got from our insurance that's really nice. However that was 7 yrs ago, so I may order another. We pay really high premiums, so why not?

Do you know how long it takes to come in campn?


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I have a breast pump from dd that I got from our insurance that's really nice. However that was 7 yrs ago, so I may order another. We pay really high premiums, so why not?
> 
> Do you know how long it takes to come in campn?

Exactly my thoughts. I'm taking advantage of every penny they make off of me. A lady on my group got hers within 1 week, but I've heard some get it in the last 4 weeks and not before that. I'm not sure where my insurance stands on the timing, but I don't need it right now anyway. 

Email your insurance and they'll give you a huge list of suppliers they work with and then go on their website and pick the one you want! I picked a hospital grade one (Spectra S2) which is actually better and cheaper than the Medela one!


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo another one of my friends just announced she was pregnant... Her boy is the same age as my daughter.... Every one I was pregnant with in the general 2011-2012 year has now either had another baby (or twins) or is pregnant...Trying to be positive... Must stay positive....... All in Gods timing.... Just keep Repeating the positive thoughts.. Fake it till you make it right?!?

Edit to add I am very happy for her just kinda down in the dumps that's it hasn't happened for me. I'm sorry to be such a Debbie downer.... I'm trying really I am


----------



## peskipiksee

Nope, I'm definitely out. AF is here and has gotten heavier. Not as heartbroken as last time since I didn't test early. On the bright side, I get to start trying again with DH not being worried about BD causing any harm. Yeah, he was worried about that. And even brighter: BEE IS EL PREGGO! Just makes this girl here all sorts of happy. 

See you all again shortly and I'll be keeping my FX for all of us.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Texas - big hugs. No need to apologize. You're not a downer at all. You'll get that beautiful BFP soon, I know it!!

Pesk - I'm so sorry Hun &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

Tex- It's human nature to feel that way specially that you know her personally and been pregnant together before. Don't be hard on yourself hun. Your baby is waiting for you, for sure. 

Pesk- I'm so sorry hun I really hoped it was just spotting. Good to hear your DH is ready for lots of BD again soon :)


----------



## Smille24

Texas- i completely know where you're coming from. I had back to back pregnancy announcements my last few months ttc. It was so heartbreaking. Lots of :hug:. I stopped believing it would happen for us, but God had His own timing. Your time is coming hun. 

Campn- thank you for the info. I'm definitely going to look into it. 

Peski- I'm so so sorry for the bleeding. Can you call the dr and possibly book an appt? Lots of :hugs:.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Texas, during my long term TTC I had lots of pregnancy announcements and all were 'surprise' pregnancies. Every time it felt awful in that moment. I then learnt to be happy for them, but that I could still be sad for myself. 
TTC can be a long hard road. Believe me, I know. But it will happen. When the time is right. 
Thinking of you and praying for a BFP soon. Xx

Pesky, good luck this coming cycle. Xx

jGo, good to see you. Xx

Bee, how are you feeling pregnant lady?! ;-) xx


----------



## beemeck

I'm feeling .....mostly pregnant. Feel very similar to my last pregnancy but symptoms come and go. For example my boobs only hurt in the afternoon and evening - they feel fine when I wake up. 

Heading to get my second beta drawn. So, so nervous. I should have the results in 3 hours or so ....


----------



## blablamana

Good luck Bee, I'm certain that your next beta will have doubled if not tripled! Don't worry hun! 

Texas: I'm so sorry, i know it must suck and then to have people state over and over again that 'it will happen' isn't always helpful at that moment. But it's true. It will happen. I wish I could say something more meaningful, or simply just click my fingers and whoops you're pregnant.. but sadly no one can. As you can see with bee- it will happen. Sometimes it just takes its damn time for sometimes no good reason whatsoever. And that sucks, and i'm sorry :hugs: Really wish I had more to offer, and I'm clearly not very good at making someone feel better. 

Afm: No GD! I think in the US they have different numbers but here on an empty stomach they expect your levels to be between 5 and 6 mmol. My level was 4.0, so low but no problem. Two hours after a normal breakfast they expect the levels to be between 6 and 7.8 mmol, but definitely no higher than 7.8. Anything below 6 is always fine too. Mine was 4.1 mmol :D 
I'm so happy! I don't know why my fundus is growing so fast but SO also said that I have long legs but a short torso = less space + I seem to be growing forward/upward and not on the sides at all, still have my tiny waist. So maybe that's it? Midwife was very pleased with the numbers so I'm happy either way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie - i always used the wondfo cheapies with this baby, i ordered the multi pack of the OPKS and the HPTS off line cause it was cheapest, and i only used those. i didn't use FRER this time or anythign else either. just watched the cheapies get darker. I think i actually still have some left over. 

Jgo- oh god i have spd too with this one. It sucks so bad. I've had it since 20 weeks. :( And i hear you, it's so soon! just feels like it'll never get here. Do you wear a maternity support belt? you can get one off amazon from Curad and omg the difference is amazing.

Smille - I got a breastpump with my insurance this time (not last) and I called my insurance, they put me through with a company called McKesson? And they sent it to me TWO days later. it was amazing.

Bee- remember too early for symptoms to really be constant for most people, wait like a week til 5 weeks and that's when things always kicked in for me. and good luck with your betas!!!


afm. surprise. still pregnant.


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry mommy! I hope your little boy makes his appearance in the next three days and doesn't go overdue. Fx!


----------



## beemeck

bla - so glad you are in the clear for the GD! :happydance:

mommy - I'll say it again but omg I'm shocked that nothing is happening for you!

tex - I'm so sorry that you're getting a lot of pregnancy announcements (including mine). I can just say that I really know that feeling and understand. I always felt a little extra left out as I have no children at all yet. It still is crazy to me to think that this could have been our second child. we want kids close together and prob would have just been starting for our second (our first child would be 6 months now). just hang in there love and I believe if it happened for me it can happen for anyone!

pes - sorry about AF. and you are so sweet to be my number one cheerleader. I'm so glad your spirits are up because that is the hardest part of this all <3

kittykat - where are you? have you got internet yet??

AFM - second betas are drawn and I'm anxiously awaiting. the doc actually drew my blood so we chatted. he said if this level is rising appropriately, we will stop the draws. It's good and bad - it's inconvenient and not fun to do it every other day, and it is nerve-racking. but at the same time it's reassuring when the numbers come back good. but it also put me at ease that if it's progressing normally right now, that's enough of a good sign that they feel comfortable leaving it at that. I asked about my first scan. he wants to do it at 6 weeks. I'm a little frustrated with that too. A friend who went through infertility had hers at exactly 5 weeks and they saw the sac in the uterus. so I feel like I'm waiting an extra week for nothing. oh well, trying to stay calm. do feel surprisingly calm - whatever is going to happen is going to happen. it's predetermined so I've just got to sit back and enjoy the ride.....


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bee - can't wait to hear your numbers from your second draw

Tex - sorry that you feel like your body is failing you. It's rough :(

Ttc- that pic of bub is so beautiful 

Cookie I agree with others it's best to get a frer 

AFM: nothing really to report just waiting on O and hopin it comes soon :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Teeny - how are you feeling? Any activity for you yet?

Mommy - I had to giggle at your last line. I look everyday hoping to see the big news that he's finally here!!!

Bla - So glad the test went well and no GD!!! 

Bee - Anxiously waiting your results. So glad you're taking this calmly as hard as it probably is! 

Sweet - thank you so much! When are you supposed to O?


----------



## campn

bla- Awesome! I'm literally sitting down now waiting for my GD test. Yuck! 

Bee- I'm in full agreement with your doctor hun, I think if you go at 5 weeks you'll barely see a sac and you'll panic even though it's expected, that's what happened with me when I went I think at 5+3 and saw only an empty sac and no baby or fetal pole. It was a horrible stressful wait until the second scan and of course, they diagnosed me with "threaten abortion". At 6+1 week we saw the baby, fetal pole and heartbeat! It's worth the wait!


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - I can't wait to see those numbers! 

Mommy - he's going to have to come out of there at some point. Maybe you should mention a meal time or particular food. You know, tempt him out with the promise of pizza!

Afm, I am thoroughly confused. It looked like AF was getting heavier yesterday. Instead, it's just a somewhat steady light AF that looks as though it could stop at any moment. And no cramping. I don't get it. If it stops by tomorrow, I'm gonna hit up my doc and be all Bugs Bunny, like "What's up, doc?"


----------



## blablamana

Campn - Good luck, I'm sure you'll have no problem passing the test! :hugs:


----------



## Cookieb

Temp dropped and I was too nervous to test. My cycles have not been consistent at all since I started charting a few months ago. Just didn't want to get a bfn. No AF though and so far this is the longest LP/cycle length combo since I started charting. Will have to test though cause I have acupuncture tomorrow so It will probably be a good idea to know for sure. 

Texas, so sorry - truly know just how you feel. Everyone around me too :hugs:

Bee, anxiously awaiting to hear your results!

Everyone else, thanks so much for the input- ended up finding a test and confirm with the old style frer, so bought that and a back of the regular frer


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Cookie - i always used the wondfo cheapies with this baby, i ordered the multi pack of the OPKS and the HPTS off line cause it was cheapest, and i only used those. i didn't use FRER this time or anythign else either. just watched the cheapies get darker. I think i actually still have some left over.
> 
> Jgo- oh god i have spd too with this one. It sucks so bad. I've had it since 20 weeks. :( And i hear you, it's so soon! just feels like it'll never get here. Do you wear a maternity support belt? you can get one off amazon from Curad and omg the difference is amazing.
> 
> Smille - I got a breastpump with my insurance this time (not last) and I called my insurance, they put me through with a company called McKesson? And they sent it to me TWO days later. it was amazing.
> 
> Bee- remember too early for symptoms to really be constant for most people, wait like a week til 5 weeks and that's when things always kicked in for me. and good luck with your betas!!!
> 
> 
> afm. surprise. still pregnant.

i think the spd kicked in around that 20 week mark for me too. round ligament pain started at a ridiculous 8 weeks, followed closely by my hips pretty much giving up on functioning around 15 weeks. i started seeing a chiropractor and that helped my hips immensely, but then the spd kicked in... it's a losing battle. i tried the belly support belt for awhile, but little man seems to hate it... he either will not move at all when i wear it, which freaks me out when it's on all day OR he just punches the top of it over and over until i take it off. :dohh: so i gave up. it helped a little, but mostly walking, standing from sitting, getting out of my car... just feels like my pubic bone is tearing in half... gah.


----------



## ksquared726

TTC - You're so sweet, thanks for asking! My shower was amazing. My mom and sister went all out with delicious food and bought so many adorable outfits to hang on a close line, and my mom made me an amazing diaper cake with little origami-like sea creatures made out of washcloths! I felt so lucky that they care and love me so much, and even that people came to the shower and bought me gifts. For some reason I always feel surprised when people do stuff for me lol. And my husband and the guys put together the crib!! 30 weeks today so we're on the home stretch! I'm so glad things are going well for you and your little bean! I love the baby sizes on your ticker, lol. 

Peski - Aww darn, I'm so sorry about the confusing AF. Hope you get an answer soon. You have any cheapies just to check? If it's not a BFP, you've got nice regular cycles so hopefully we'll be seeing an sticky BFP from you soon!

Texas - I'm so sorry that it feels like everyone else already has #2 except you. For the longest time I couldn't go on Facebook because of all the pregnancy announcements making me feel inadequate. Even now when I see other people announce I get a small pang of jealously because it was so hard for us and seems so easy for everyone else. That's why on my pregnancy announcement I was very open about my miscarriage and difficulty conceiving, just so other people who might be struggling would know. And for people who have it easy also know it's not easy for everyone. Fingers crossed that like Bee you get your shiny BFP soon!!

Jgo - Great to see you popping in! Sorry about the aches and pains. Just a little while longer until you and DW are snuggling your adorable baby boy!!

Bee - Good luck with your betas!! I'll bet they just want to be safe and make sure they'll see something instead of worrying you if they can't see anything yet. We'll be with you while you wait these 2 weeks so they don't feel so long!

Blabla - Glad your test went well! I just did my GD test and came back with good numbers, although I do have a mild anemia so they said I should take low dose iron pills. Bleh. 

Mommy - I can't believe your little boy is still cooking!! Considering your due date is 3 days away it has to be coming in the next week I'd think! 

Sweet - Hope you have a plump eggy getting ready to go right now!

Cookie - Can't wait to see your test! That's not much of a temp drop and it's still very high. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TTCBabyG, thanks for asking. Nothing going on here at all! I'm fully expecting a long wait from little miss. :-( xx

Cookie, good luck for testing. Your temp is still pretty high honey. Xx


----------



## beemeck

I'm going nuts over here!! :wacko: going to lunch with a friend at 11:45 and don't want to get the call then - eek!


----------



## Cookieb

Teeny Weeny said:


> TTCBabyG, thanks for asking. Nothing going on here at all! I'm fully expecting a long wait from little miss. :-( xx
> 
> Cookie, good luck for testing. Your temp is still pretty high honey. Xx



Thank you! You girls give me hope - feel lucky to just be on here <3


----------



## ciz

aww Beemeck, congrats on your BFP! so fab. everything crossed for you lovely x


----------



## beemeck

242!!!!!! Holy betas !


----------



## gina236

Wow!! Amazing betas bee!! That's more than tripled!! I'm joining in with the twins guess :winkwink:


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> 242!!!!!! Holy betas !

WHAT!!!! Okay I wasn't sure they're twins but now I'm like damn they're triplets!!!


----------



## trixiesmith

amazing numbers bee! I'm jumping on the bandwagon and saying twins too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amazing numbers Bee. Only 2 weeks until we see just how many babies are in there! Xx


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 242!!!!!! Holy betas !
> 
> WHAT!!!! Okay I wasn't sure they're twins but now I'm like damn they're triplets!!!Click to expand...


Exactly this hahaha although I voted Twins! Wowza bee, that's amazing!:happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Bee: amazing numbers!!! I'm jumping on the twins wagon too :haha:


----------



## Smille24

WOW bee! That is a massive increase! Mine more than doubled, but not that much. I didn't get a scan until after 5 wks until they could see something. Then again between 6-7 wks to establish a HB so they can discharge you.


----------



## jGo_18

congrats on wonderful numbers Bee!!!


----------



## Cookieb

Wow Bee, amazing!


----------



## beemeck

thanks ladies. ran to lunch with my friend. looked stuff up and I guess they look for numbers over 100 once your period is late. AF isn't even due for me until Friday :shock:

I just can't believe it could be more than one though since I wasn't on any meds and I can't believe that all of a sudden two eggs would take after 15 months of not even one taking..... but you never know I guess.

done with bloods as they are more than satisfied. scan is scheduled for June 30. 2 weeks, I can do this......


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

KS - Glad to hear the shower went well!!! So exciting and you're almost there <3 

Teeny - These June babies are pretty stubborn so far lol

Bee - !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping on that twin bandwagon! You are cooking two in there!!! 

Camp - How did the test go?!?! 

Cookie - I say test!!!! I think you'll be surprised  

Ciz - Good to see you! How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyForIris

Yay great numbers Bee! Let's hope once they do a scan baby is in the right place and growing away. :)
I'm gonna go against everyone else and guess 1 baby. Ha ha Just to be different! :)

Pesk sorry about AF hun :(

Tex- I am right there with you. I've actually taken a break from FB. Too many announcements and pictures and I'm sitting here feeling like a failure. I'm here cheering you on. 

Cookie holy moly lady POAS already I'm dying to know. :haha: good luck!!

Ksquared your shower sounds amazing! And I always think the moment a crib gets put together and into a room is the moment it all gets really real visually. So exciting! 

Camp hope the GD test went well! 

Jgo sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable. I have no idea what spd is though. (Feel free to clue me in someone!)

Phew! Sometimes this thread moves at light speed! Thank god I lurk a lot even if I'm not a big poster. :haha:

AFM...still here. Still post MMC. Sadly my last scan a week ago showed I still have a small amount of retained product. Much smaller than before so my OB thinks my body is pushing it out slowly. He wants me to wait for AF to do another scan and see if that took care of it. Good news is that all the antibiotics helped with that random infection I was developing. So it never got bad. 

I figured since its been 4 weeks since my D&C id start using OPK's to see if I O since that might help me time AF. They have been pretty blank until a few days ago when they started to darken finally. Today's is below. I think I might actually O. For once I'm thrilled I'll O so I'll get my period! So strange how that happens. Never thought I'd be so happy to want my period to show up. :) 

Fairly sure I should O even though I know a lot of people don't after a MMC. But during my last scan the tech did say I had 3 good sized follicles growing (2 on left and 1 on right). As shitty as this all has been I have to be so thankful that my body seems to want to get back to normal. Silver linings!

OPK under the cut if anyone wants to look and tell me if they think I'm close.

Spoiler


----------



## beemeck

iris! so good to *see* you :haha:

I think about you often. you captured so much of what I felt during and after my loss. <3 

wow to the three folies! that's great! perhaps when the time come, you'll release more than one! and it is so great to know that our bodies are returning to normal when I see so many stories of the contrary. 

I think you prob will O very soon - based on the follies and the opk. I believe I o'ed after my d and c and before my first AF. I had all the signs including the pain so pretty hard to ignore. 

I'm wondering why your doc isn't more concerned about the retained product? I've heard in the body's attempt to expel it, there could be a risk of hemorrhage. that happened to my aunt after she gave birth and they left some afterbirth in. I know they can at least give some pills to help get the product out sooner.... just keep an eye on it for me, will you? I worry so much. and after hemorrhaging, I know that is no joke. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I am so happy for you but I am sticking with my guess :haha: Even if it is one I will join Campn on it being your amazing fighter of a girl. I can't say congratulations enough!

Iris I am really happy your body is still working on things. I am still so very sorry for your loss :hugs: you've been in my thoughts and it's really nice to see you on.

TTC almost to the double digits hun! Hope you've been doing well.

Teeny and Mommy hopefully your los won't keep waiting to much longer! Congratulations mommas almost to your due dates!

Ksquared how have you been? Final stretch today :happydance: Hope you and Lo are doing well!

Jgo I am sorry about the pain and that the belt didn't work. Really hoping the last few weeks fly, cannot wait to see that beautiful little man!

Bla I am so happy your test came back so well! Hope everything continues to go smoothly for you and Thomas!

Campn hope everything goes smoothly during your test and you have a relaxing day hun!

Pes hopefully your body decides what to do or your doctors can help. Thinking of you!


----------



## campn

Iris- I'm so sorry hun, I really hope you get your rainbow baby sooner than later, we all know it's going to happen! Waiting is the hardest part right!?

Drum- How are you hun? Hopefully spotting is all done and over with!? Any more scans coming up?? 

My glucose test went okay, I hope I pass though, I failed the 1 hr with Benjamin!

Also my nipples haven't leaked at all, but they've formed this white/yellow hard crust on them. I squeezed them but nothing came out but could that be colostrum!? Some women said they just pick at that crust but geez I'm too squeamish to do that. 

Bee- I still think it's really just one baby in there, one baby girl actually. My levels were way above average and some people said it must be twins but definitely not! How do you feel about twins!?


----------



## blablamana

Campn: Yes that's colostrum because that is how it looks on my clothing when it dries up (my pajama has spots, which is so gross!). Softly wash it off under the shower with a cloth or something? Although, it will form again as you are obviously leaking tiny amounts if you have that crust going on haha

Drum: Thanks hun! Are you doing well today? 

Iris: I'm sorry there is retained tissue, that must feel awful emotionally. I hope it resolves itself quickly :hugs:


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> Campn: Yes that's colostrum because that is how it looks on my clothing when it dries up (my pajama has spots, which is so gross!). Softly wash it off under the shower with a cloth or something? Although, it will form again as you are obviously leaking tiny amounts if you have that crust going on haha
> 
> Drum: Thanks hun! Are you doing well today?
> 
> Iris: I'm sorry there is retained tissue, that must feel awful emotionally. I hope it resolves itself quickly :hugs:

Haha it's so weird! I never had that with Ben as far as I can remember. You still leak a lot? It's comforting to know my body remembers, cause with Ben my milk came in after 4 whole days. Fenugreek was very helpful too in helping my supply.


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Campn: Yes that's colostrum because that is how it looks on my clothing when it dries up (my pajama has spots, which is so gross!). Softly wash it off under the shower with a cloth or something? Although, it will form again as you are obviously leaking tiny amounts if you have that crust going on haha
> 
> Drum: Thanks hun! Are you doing well today?
> 
> Iris: I'm sorry there is retained tissue, that must feel awful emotionally. I hope it resolves itself quickly :hugs:
> 
> Haha it's so weird! I never had that with Ben as far as I can remember. You still leak a lot? It's comforting to know my body remembers, cause with Ben my milk came in after 4 whole days. Fenugreek was very helpful too in helping my supply.Click to expand...

Haha it IS really weird. Still leaking quite a bit, but just a drop at a time so no big wet spots, thank god. It's quite gross sometimes haha


----------



## ciz

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> KS - Glad to hear the shower went well!!! So exciting and you're almost there <3
> 
> Teeny - These June babies are pretty stubborn so far lol
> 
> Bee - !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping on that twin bandwagon! You are cooking two in there!!!
> 
> Camp - How did the test go?!?!
> 
> Cookie - I say test!!!! I think you'll be surprised
> 
> Ciz - Good to see you! How are you feeling?

I'm good hun. Very big bump baby boy really taking advantage of the space he has for the time being hands feet head bum everywhere lol. How are you doing? Morning sickness kicked in yet? X


----------



## BabyForIris

Aw you ladies are the best. Thank you all so much. :hugs:

Bee I dont know why it doesn't worry anyone! I was in and out of emergency for a week with this and they all just say "give it time, go see your OB in a week" :shrug:

I'll be pushing a bit more for more testing and follow up if after AF there's still stuff in there. I don't know if it's because I'm in Canada and the way the health care works here or what. But believe me I am MEGA frustrated with it all! 

Now I just need one of those 3 eggs to pop out and get this show on the road! :haha:

Drum I'm hoping to stay here a bit more consistently now that I'm starting to feel a bit better and thinking of the future. :)

Camp I'm hoping that rainbow is out there. I just got to get there. While I wait (and wait some more) I'm taking the opportunity to try and lose a few pounds and get more active. I don't need to lose a lot but I think getting my activity level up will really help in the long run. I'm calling it "getting fit for baby" :blush:


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - Those numbers are fabulous! I'm going to say maybe twins but I'm just rooting for baby! And who says it's two eggs? Maybe it was one and you've got identicals? How awesome would that be?! And considering I'm only on my fourth cycle trying compared to how long you have, of course I'm going to be a big ole cheer bucket. It will happen for me but I need to be patient. Wait! What was your DH's reaction?

Iris - I'm also taking this time for myself and getting a bit more active. It helps keep my mind busy and relax as well. Hopefully we'll have our rainbow babies soon.

Drum - Hopefully my body will sort itself out soon.


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I have one more at 25 weeks to see where she is at, depending on that one I might have another around 36 weeks. Bleeding has been absent the last few weeks and kicks are finally becoming routine enough not to worry. I agree that is its colostrum as well. Wierd at times but an awesome sign! I am sure your results will be perfect!

Bla I am doing well enjoying the sun! I forgot for awhile I could even tan lol. With your colostrum you might be lucky enough since it is persitant to be able to save some in third tri. 

Ciz I am glad he is nice and active! I hope everything has been going well.

Iris I am so glad! Whenever your ready to try whether next cycle or six from now I'll be cheering for you and your rainbow.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ciz - awww he'll be here soon!! My MS is really just getting nasuated when I need to eat. I've only actually have gotten sick once.


----------



## campn

Drum- I get so happy when I hear Freya is doing so wonderful! All the babies on here I consider "our babies" and they're all so so special to me. 

TTC- I hope it goes away soon! Mine lasted until a little before my 20 week, that's honestly when I started to gain weight. 

Ciz- He must be having the best time ever! Jules today loved my glucose drink, she was making my belly move everywhere I wondered if everyone around could see it. 

I washed her bedding today (I've had it for 4 years ever since being told Ben is a girl :p) so it was getting yellowish. I used dreft the baby detergent and I swear one sniff of that made me an emotional wreck!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - when I weighed at my last appt, I actually lost 7 pounds. I'm on the bigger side anyway so, I guess it's not a bad thing.


----------



## ksquared726

Bee!! I'm joining team twins for you too. Either that or you have the stickiest, strongest bean ever!! :happydance:

BabyForIris - Yep it looks to me like you're about to O! I think I O'd about 4 weeks after my D&C too, which for me was actually better than I expected because of my super long cycles. I'm
so sorry you still have leftover product. I never got a scan afterward, so I'm not sure about retained product but I hope your upcoming AF will make for a nice clean slate. At least it's still coming out on its own. And that's great about the exercise! But just to warn you, it took me about 2 months after my D&C before my body felt like I had the same energy as before. I'd try to go for a run and would have to stop before I finished a mile, legs burning and feeling exhausted. So if it's not easy to exercise, just start off slower and work your way up. It'll take a while for your hormones and your body to get back completely. 

Drum - I've been great! I've been reading all of your updates and I'm so so so so so so happy that you're off bedrest and Freya is doing well. You're right at the point when I started feeling stronger baby kicks from the outside. Time started moving very fast after the 20-week anatomy scan for me, so I'm sure that time will start flying for you. And you're just a few weeks from viability! Woo!

Campn - I've only leaked out of my right side, lol. Not all ladies leak but the white crusties is a good sign that your colostrum is there. I actually haven't tried squeezing. Maybe if you rub them a little bit? It happens to me when I'm not wearing a bra at night or if I'm laying on my side and my arm rubs my boob. :haha:


----------



## campn

Ks- Good idea to massage them! I didn't think of that. I remember I stimulated them at like 39 weeks to kickstart off labor and got a few drops I was amazed, Oh btw my sister is due only a week before you! I hope you're feeling wonderful! And oh yes after the 20 week it flies by extra fast, and after 30 weeks you basically blink and then a baby gets handed to you!


----------



## ksquared726

Yep it already feels like I'm running out of time! Lol. Oh how exciting that your sister and you will have a baby so close! My sister is pregnant with her 4th (wow!) and due 6 weeks after me, so it's been fun comparing symptoms and belly sizes. She popped out a lot quicker than me haha. But I'm excited and hope our babies will be besties!


----------



## Conundrum

You both made me cry lol and I am complely blaming it on being sweet and hormones. 

Campn thank you, you have been one of the best supports I could have asked for. I am with you on the group babies. I find myself frustrated when I can't come on just because I am afraid I'll miss a BFP announcement, milestone, appointment or soon to be birth - come on babies! I still can't believe we'll get to see your little lady in just a few short months! I have contemplated pulling out the dreft, but I know if I do I'll start setting up the nursery so until we paint I am hands off.

Ksquared thank you so much hun, I really appreciate it :hugs: I am sure your Los will be inseparable, close age gaps are always fun. I hope time continues to pass quickly for you, and your little miss. I am getting way too excited that you are all so close lol.


----------



## ciz

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Ciz - awww he'll be here soon!! My MS is really just getting nasuated when I need to eat. I've only actually have gotten sick once.

 thats good. well not the feeling of nausea lol. wonder if your having a boy, i was mostly feeling nauseated and retch but hardly sick this time. but with with dd, couldnt move without having bowl close. xx



campn said:


> Ciz- He must be having the best time ever! Jules today loved my glucose drink, she was making my belly move everywhere I wondered if everyone around could see it.

haha i think he is. so funny just feeling this lump in your belly move from one side to another. hes another night groover like his sister. love the name Jules. havent heard that name for a long time. xx


----------



## Cookieb

Ugh, bfn. Two days late temp still up. Wth is going on with my cycle? In a way glad it's a little longer but really thought this was it - I've never had temps this high or an LP this long


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bee what lovely numbers!!!!! <3! 

so happy for you!!!!


campn- i failed my 1 hr gtt with both pregnancies. But no problem with the three hour with either. I've been reading that's extremely common! which is annoying.


(yes i'm still pregnant!)


----------



## campn

mommyxofxone said:


> Bee what lovely numbers!!!!! <3!
> 
> so happy for you!!!!
> 
> 
> campn- i failed my 1 hr gtt with both pregnancies. But no problem with the three hour with either. I've been reading that's extremely common! which is annoying.
> 
> 
> (yes i'm still pregnant!)

Every time I saw you last posted I click on here so fast waiting for the update, but I can't ask "are you still pregnant!" Cause goodness I wanted to punch everyone that asked me that in my last week. Almost there hun! Enjoy it while it lasts?? :p


----------



## beemeck

cookie - so sorry about the BFN love, but maybe this nice LP is your body getting everything all ready for the next cycle BFP! 

tex - thinking of you <3

sending love to the preggos - so, so soon til we get some babies on this thread. I'm personally dying for adorable baby pics!! 

So I hardly slept last night. I was awoken by a stab stabbing pain in my left pelvic area. The first throb woke me, and then it throbbed again. It hurt so bad and I was grabbing my side. couldn't fall asleep after that. kept freaking out about possible ectopic. feel calmer now that I'm fully awake and alert, but really even though I've had an ectopic, it wasn't tubal so I have no idea what those symptoms might be. I know I shouldn't really worry about ectopic, but I guess once you have one your chance for another goes from like 1 in 1000 to 1 in 10, which is crazy. I'm not sure if that's just for tubals though, bc the cervical was like a whole other ballgame. but like I said, feeling calmer now because my numbers were rising so well. but it's going to be a long 2 weeks. 

I see what you girls mean about the pregnancy groups. I browsed 3 feb birth groups and decided they aren't for me. I joined a 4th one that was for assisted conception girls, but already feel like I don't fit in since everyone conceived with IVF and me with a natural IUI. just thought it was the best bet since they would all understand the struggle and long journey, but I don't feel like it's a fit. I see why everyone stays here! I honestly had only planned on joining this site to get me through the horrible twws. and then it turned into 12 twws and now we are all so close I can't imagine leaving. but I thought of it logically last night, and we won't all be on BNB forever. I wondered what some of your thoughts were on finding each other on other social media sites so that we can keep in touch and see our babies grow! I know this site is nice because it does remain private, but I feel so close to you all now that if anyone is interested, we can take our relationship to the next level :winkwink::haha:


----------



## gina236

:rofl: at "taking it to the next level" haha. It's actually quite weird sometimes. Lol. I have one bnb girl on my fb and one that I text and plan to meet up with soon and it's so hard to go from calling someone their username to calling them their actual name :haha: 

Those odds for ectopic are crazy! But I do think that's referring to tubal only. I was worried about ectopic before so I did a lot of research. Good thing is, generally a tube won't rupture until 7 or 8 weeks so you will have had your scan by then. Most times the pain is just a cyst or something. If it is persistent and very painful I would call your doctor or go to the hospital but just pains here and there are nothing to worry about. Only 2 more weeks to go before your scan. Try to relax :hugs: 

So sorry about the bfn cookie. Is it possible you O'd later than FF thinks? Maybe at the second temp dip you had? FX you get out of limbo soon 

Mommy hoping that little boy makes an appearance soon!


----------



## blablamana

Sorry about the pains, bee but I can't imagine an ectopic with such high numbers! Could be a little cyst that helps with the hormone supply, I had that too and sometimes that throbbed quite a bit! Wasn't anything to worry about :) 
Two weeks feels like such a long time, but it will be so worth it and I can't wait to see your little bean(s)!


----------



## beemeck

gina - thank you so much for that info ! that was very helpful. I've been scared to look stuff up because I always find something super weird and crazy that makes me panic, but that was great info. Now that you say it, I have heard about women getting cysts during pregnancy and it did kinda feel like really sharp O pains, so ovary location. I just figured my tube pain would be the same, but I also know that it would be too early to feel pain from a tubal ectopic anyway. so thanks for talking some sense into me!


----------



## campn

I'm def open to a secret Facebook group! By now I feel like I know all of you on a personal level! I've a few BnB buddies from ever since I was pregnant with Ben and one actually sent me Christmas gifts all the way from Australia! My pregnancy group is full of very nice ladies but I know you all on a deeper level even though I don't know your names!

Bee- I've had the same exact pains you're describing until 7-8 weeks. It's normal unless you feel woah this isn't right, but basically your uterus is being cut and a sac is being planted and burrowing deep into it. I used to walk around holding my left side and I was terrified. Everything is just stretching in there! You probably didn't feel that with your first pregnancy cause it was down by your cervix. 

Smille- I had nightmares that this baby wouldn't breastfeed like her brother did, it must have really traumatized me more than I thought it did, but this time I'm not leaving the hospital until I get a great latch, I'll be calling the lactation consultants like its my job. Also as first time moms we have no idea what to do or what to expect. I had no idea bfing needs work! I just thought I'll put him on the breast and he'll figure it out.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, it's probably the corpus luteum doing a grand job of sustaining your pregnancy. Perfectly normal and actually a good thing. Xx


----------



## Cookieb

And the witch arrived. Typical light flow and mild headache. Hopefully this does mean my cycles are normalizing. Just started EPO in this past cycle, had my thyroid med changed a month ago, and been on b6&12 for three full cycles now. Still think I'm gonna give my gyn a call though just to start ruling things out.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Cookie - I'm so sorry about your BFN :-( I know you'll get there! That's a cute group name, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Sweetmama26

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Teeny - how are you feeling? Any activity for you yet?
> 
> Mommy - I had to giggle at your last line. I look everyday hoping to see the big news that he's finally here!!!
> 
> Bla - So glad the test went well and no GD!!!
> 
> Bee - Anxiously waiting your results. So glad you're taking this calmly as hard as it probably is!
> 
> Sweet - thank you so much! When are you supposed to O?

Within the next couple of days I'm guessing I'm CD 14 today so hopefully soon, I'm starting to feel the pinching feeling on my right side.



peskipiksee said:


> Bee - I can't wait to see those numbers!
> 
> Mommy - he's going to have to come out of there at some point. Maybe you should mention a meal time or particular food. You know, tempt him out with the promise of pizza!
> 
> Afm, I am thoroughly confused. It looked like AF was getting heavier yesterday. Instead, it's just a somewhat steady light AF that looks as though it could stop at any moment. And no cramping. I don't get it. If it stops by tomorrow, I'm gonna hit up my doc and be all Bugs Bunny, like "What's up, doc?"

I would ask for sure that seems odd.



ksquared726 said:


> TTC - You're so sweet, thanks for asking! My shower was amazing. My mom and sister went all out with delicious food and bought so many adorable outfits to hang on a close line, and my mom made me an amazing diaper cake with little origami-like sea creatures made out of washcloths! I felt so lucky that they care and love me so much, and even that people came to the shower and bought me gifts. For some reason I always feel surprised when people do stuff for me lol. And my husband and the guys put together the crib!! 30 weeks today so we're on the home stretch! I'm so glad things are going well for you and your little bean! I love the baby sizes on your ticker, lol.
> 
> Peski - Aww darn, I'm so sorry about the confusing AF. Hope you get an answer soon. You have any cheapies just to check? If it's not a BFP, you've got nice regular cycles so hopefully we'll be seeing an sticky BFP from you soon!
> 
> Texas - I'm so sorry that it feels like everyone else already has #2 except you. For the longest time I couldn't go on Facebook because of all the pregnancy announcements making me feel inadequate. Even now when I see other people announce I get a small pang of jealously because it was so hard for us and seems so easy for everyone else. That's why on my pregnancy announcement I was very open about my miscarriage and difficulty conceiving, just so other people who might be struggling would know. And for people who have it easy also know it's not easy for everyone. Fingers crossed that like Bee you get your shiny BFP soon!!
> 
> Jgo - Great to see you popping in! Sorry about the aches and pains. Just a little while longer until you and DW are snuggling your adorable baby boy!!
> 
> Bee - Good luck with your betas!! I'll bet they just want to be safe and make sure they'll see something instead of worrying you if they can't see anything yet. We'll be with you while you wait these 2 weeks so they don't feel so long!
> 
> Blabla - Glad your test went well! I just did my GD test and came back with good numbers, although I do have a mild anemia so they said I should take low dose iron pills. Bleh.
> 
> Mommy - I can't believe your little boy is still cooking!! Considering your due date is 3 days away it has to be coming in the next week I'd think!
> 
> Sweet - Hope you have a plump eggy getting ready to go right now!
> 
> Cookie - Can't wait to see your test! That's not much of a temp drop and it's still very high. Fingers crossed!

Thank you me too! 



beemeck said:


> 242!!!!!! Holy betas !

I say triplets holy smokes those are great numbers



BabyForIris said:


> Yay great numbers Bee! Let's hope once they do a scan baby is in the right place and growing away. :)
> I'm gonna go against everyone else and guess 1 baby. Ha ha Just to be different! :)
> 
> Pesk sorry about AF hun :(
> 
> Tex- I am right there with you. I've actually taken a break from FB. Too many announcements and pictures and I'm sitting here feeling like a failure. I'm here cheering you on.
> 
> Cookie holy moly lady POAS already I'm dying to know. :haha: good luck!!
> 
> Ksquared your shower sounds amazing! And I always think the moment a crib gets put together and into a room is the moment it all gets really real visually. So exciting!
> 
> Camp hope the GD test went well!
> 
> Jgo sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable. I have no idea what spd is though. (Feel free to clue me in someone!)
> 
> Phew! Sometimes this thread moves at light speed! Thank god I lurk a lot even if I'm not a big poster. :haha:
> 
> AFM...still here. Still post MMC. Sadly my last scan a week ago showed I still have a small amount of retained product. Much smaller than before so my OB thinks my body is pushing it out slowly. He wants me to wait for AF to do another scan and see if that took care of it. Good news is that all the antibiotics helped with that random infection I was developing. So it never got bad.
> 
> I figured since its been 4 weeks since my D&C id start using OPK's to see if I O since that might help me time AF. They have been pretty blank until a few days ago when they started to darken finally. Today's is below. I think I might actually O. For once I'm thrilled I'll O so I'll get my period! So strange how that happens. Never thought I'd be so happy to want my period to show up. :)
> 
> Fairly sure I should O even though I know a lot of people don't after a MMC. But during my last scan the tech did say I had 3 good sized follicles growing (2 on left and 1 on right). As shitty as this all has been I have to be so thankful that my body seems to want to get back to normal. Silver linings!
> 
> OPK under the cut if anyone wants to look and tell me if they think I'm close.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 951472

I think it's a good sign you're Oing after the MMC hopefully you can get a BFP this cycle



beemeck said:


> cookie - so sorry about the BFN love, but maybe this nice LP is your body getting everything all ready for the next cycle BFP!
> 
> tex - thinking of you <3
> 
> sending love to the preggos - so, so soon til we get some babies on this thread. I'm personally dying for adorable baby pics!!
> 
> So I hardly slept last night. I was awoken by a stab stabbing pain in my left pelvic area. The first throb woke me, and then it throbbed again. It hurt so bad and I was grabbing my side. couldn't fall asleep after that. kept freaking out about possible ectopic. feel calmer now that I'm fully awake and alert, but really even though I've had an ectopic, it wasn't tubal so I have no idea what those symptoms might be. I know I shouldn't really worry about ectopic, but I guess once you have one your chance for another goes from like 1 in 1000 to 1 in 10, which is crazy. I'm not sure if that's just for tubals though, bc the cervical was like a whole other ballgame. but like I said, feeling calmer now because my numbers were rising so well. but it's going to be a long 2 weeks.
> 
> I see what you girls mean about the pregnancy groups. I browsed 3 feb birth groups and decided they aren't for me. I joined a 4th one that was for assisted conception girls, but already feel like I don't fit in since everyone conceived with IVF and me with a natural IUI. just thought it was the best bet since they would all understand the struggle and long journey, but I don't feel like it's a fit. I see why everyone stays here! I honestly had only planned on joining this site to get me through the horrible twws. and then it turned into 12 twws and now we are all so close I can't imagine leaving. but I thought of it logically last night, and we won't all be on BNB forever. I wondered what some of your thoughts were on finding each other on other social media sites so that we can keep in touch and see our babies grow! I know this site is nice because it does remain private, but I feel so close to you all now that if anyone is interested, we can take our relationship to the next level :winkwink::haha:

I'm all for that if everyone is



Cookieb said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> So funny enough I was thinking of other ways to stay in contact! If everyone is ok with it, I can make the group on Facebook. I'll put my link in here and everyone can add me and I'll add you to the group. Let me know. I'll add a few admins as well for times that I can't be on. I agree with Bla, I trust you ladies with my heart, I feel like we've all been through so much together and I would hate to lose touch.
> 
> If everyone is ok with it, I'll need some group name ideas too!
> 
> 
> How about bnb girls?Click to expand...

I second the name

AFM: just on cd14 waiting to O but getting pinching pains on my right hand side. Hope within the next two days I O


----------



## gina236

Cookie so sorry about af :hugs: hope it does mean your cycles are regulating though.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Removed by Admin as per the forum rules and other messages associated deleted.


----------



## blablamana

I'll definitely still be on here because I read so many other threads (journals and I like to sneak in on the pregnancy groups :haha:) and hey, this is where it all started for us (and continues).. so I'll definitely be around!


Btw: I really wanted to share this little Pixar gem (teaser):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn5l7HJaYuA


----------



## campn

Trix- I def still plan on staying on here too! I like following the weeks and BFPS! :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - that was the cutest thing! lol


----------



## BabyForIris

Also sorry about AF Cookie. :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

I plan on still being on bnb too including this thread. 

I have made a couple of real life bnb friends, in fact I'm meeting up with one next month! Facebook definitely helps deepen friendships :)

I'm probably not going to be around much the next couple of weeks after today as we fly to Italy tomorrow and not sure if I'll have much/any wifi. 

In exciting news, I've had my first scan date through - 12th July!! I'll be 12 weeks exactly. I'm excited but apprehensive as can't help shake this bad feeling I have.


----------



## campn

Where is Squirrel!!!? I'm serious legit stalking waiting for that BFP!


----------



## beemeck

ooh I missed a lot!

I'll be on BNB a ton still - I was thinking more for setting it up now for the long term/future. so yay! thanks ttc!! I'll add you now :) 

pompey - yay for the scan!!! 12 weeks will be here before you know it, especially with the Italy trip! that's so wonderful - have so much fun!!! And add me as your equally terrified bump buddy!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Hi guys! I'm currently in a weird situation. My husband and are are currently waiting to try. We use only birth control and he doesn't pull out. We aren't worried about conceiving. Well I was having some issues with cramping on my 91 day bc. I felt like I was ovulating. I took a few ovulation test and it was positive. But only for a day it slowly got darker in its way to the positive. Well that was on Saturday the 11th I should add we had sex that day 2 times and a day or two after that. About 2 dpo I began having a headaches and some mild breast soreness and lotion you cm and decent cramping and random nausea. I've taken a hot but I know it's too soon. Any test that is cheaper then first response to test during waiting time? Thanks so much!


----------



## trixiesmith

well I'm glad others are planning on staying on this thread. I'd hate to be here alone talking to myself. :haha:

I did something this morning I swore to myself I wouldn't do... despite doing so well with all my will power and keeping busy with home stuff, I joined back on FF just to track this months "symptoms." :dohh:

Anyway, because of cramping on and off to the left and down the middle, and a sort of metallic taste in my mouth like I'm sucking on a coin. (It's so gross!), according to FF, at 5-6dpo there's an 8% chance I might be pregnant. Like, really? lol. I keep finding myself laughing and shaking my head at myself for being so silly, especially when I'm supposed to be ntnp and definitely not supposed to be charting or tracking. But I just can't wrap my head around this taste in my mouth... I'm crazy, I know lol


----------



## ciz

Mrs.RD15 said:


> Hi guys! I'm currently in a weird situation. My husband and are are currently waiting to try. We use only birth control and he doesn't pull out. We aren't worried about conceiving. Well I was having some issues with cramping on my 91 day bc. I felt like I was ovulating. I took a few ovulation test and it was positive. But only for a day it slowly got darker in its way to the positive. Well that was on Saturday the 11th I should add we had sex that day 2 times and a day or two after that. About 2 dpo I began having a headaches and some mild breast soreness and lotion you cm and decent cramping and random nausea. I've taken a hot but I know it's too soon. Any test that is cheaper then first response to test during waiting time? Thanks so much!

Are still taking your birth control? I know some women have become pregnant when on the pill but it is pretty effective in stopping becoming pregnant. Is it the pill you are taking or you using another form of bc? 
2dpo very early for pregnancy symptoms (not impossible =) but you could be more than 2dpo. 

you can buy cheap Internet cheapies pregnancy tests that can detect pregnancy as early as 6 or 7 dpo. You can get them off eBay and amazon in pretty big quantities lol.
Wishing you lots of luck hun save your first responses for later =)


----------



## ciz

Campn... your only 1 week behind me and it's around this time in pregnancy a hormone gets released to start getting the milk started. I've have leaks from both boobs in the last week.


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Campn... your only 1 week behind me and it's around this time in pregnancy a hormone gets released to start getting the milk started. I've have leaks from both boobs in the last week.

That makes me feel relieved. It's been so long since I've been pregnant that I can't remember when I started leaking. I know it was in the twenty something week.


----------



## squirrel.

TTC I just added you. My initials are CH on Facebook. :)


----------



## jalilma

Squirrel... I just noticed your chart... Holy awesome!


----------



## campn

Completely agree with jalil. Your chart is AMAZING. I've lots and lots of hope!


----------



## gina236

That is the most ocd satisfying chart I've ever seen! :haha:


----------



## Conundrum

Finally had a chance to sit down, great idea about the FB group! You all are stunning! Will be by there later kept trying but Shy refused to eat her lunch. DH finally convinced her after telling her Master Oogway (sp) sent it from the spirit realm. She is something else lol.

Squirrel love the chart hun!

Trixie there is certainty no judgement hun! I hope this cycle is yours come on BFP!

Pompey I hope time pasts fast and your appointment is here before you know it! I am sure all is well with Lo and you'll get some amazing pictures!


----------



## Mrs.RD15

ciz said:


> Mrs.RD15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm currently in a weird situation. My husband and are are currently waiting to try. We use only birth control and he doesn't pull out. We aren't worried about conceiving. Well I was having some issues with cramping on my 91 day bc. I felt like I was ovulating. I took a few ovulation test and it was positive. But only for a day it slowly got darker in its way to the positive. Well that was on Saturday the 11th I should add we had sex that day 2 times and a day or two after that. About 2 dpo I began having a headaches and some mild breast soreness and lotion you cm and decent cramping and random nausea. I've taken a hot but I know it's too soon. Any test that is cheaper then first response to test during waiting time? Thanks so much!
> 
> Are still taking your birth control? I know some women have become pregnant when on the pill but it is pretty effective in stopping becoming pregnant. Is it the pill you are taking or you using another form of bc?
> 2dpo very early for pregnancy symptoms (not impossible =) but you could be more than 2dpo.
> 
> you can buy cheap Internet cheapies pregnancy tests that can detect pregnancy as early as 6 or 7 dpo. You can get them off eBay and amazon in pretty big quantities lol.
> Wishing you lots of luck hun save your first responses for later =)Click to expand...


I'm still taking it obgyn said to. But I'll buy cheap ones today.im taking quasense only been on this particular for like 1.5 months. Today the nausea is worse.. makes me wanna sleep for a few days.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trix - That would be one hell of a surprise if it was your BFP! You never know  

Drum - She seems like such a character lol <3


----------



## blablamana

Hahaha drum Master Oogway, I'm dying here :haha: 

Squirrel: Your chart looks great! 

Campn: Fb blocked me again from replying to your message  So posting here: I hope they will review it and see what's wrong because this is ridiculous!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :) it's not up to date sadly though. My kids put my thermometer in the washing machine and it's broken :dohh: So I haven't been able to see what it's up tot he last two days. I don't think this is my cycle. Took a cheapie today at 10dpo and it was negative.


----------



## ciz

Mrs.RD15 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.RD15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm currently in a weird situation. My husband and are are currently waiting to try. We use only birth control and he doesn't pull out. We aren't worried about conceiving. Well I was having some issues with cramping on my 91 day bc. I felt like I was ovulating. I took a few ovulation test and it was positive. But only for a day it slowly got darker in its way to the positive. Well that was on Saturday the 11th I should add we had sex that day 2 times and a day or two after that. About 2 dpo I began having a headaches and some mild breast soreness and lotion you cm and decent cramping and random nausea. I've taken a hot but I know it's too soon. Any test that is cheaper then first response to test during waiting time? Thanks so much!
> 
> Are still taking your birth control? I know some women have become pregnant when on the pill but it is pretty effective in stopping becoming pregnant. Is it the pill you are taking or you using another form of bc?
> 2dpo very early for pregnancy symptoms (not impossible =) but you could be more than 2dpo.
> 
> you can buy cheap Internet cheapies pregnancy tests that can detect pregnancy as early as 6 or 7 dpo. You can get them off eBay and amazon in pretty big quantities lol.
> Wishing you lots of luck hun save your first responses for later =)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still taking it obgyn said to. But I'll buy cheap ones today.im taking quasense only been on this particular for like 1.5 months. Today the nausea is worse.. makes me wanna sleep for a few days.Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for your bfp lovely =)


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Thank you! I'm nervous because I'm excited but worried it will be negative now that my hopes are up. I took one 2 days ago but knew it was to early. Trying to wait till Saturday which will be 7 dpo I'm guessing.


----------



## campn

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies :) it's not up to date sadly though. My kids put my thermometer in the washing machine and it's broken :dohh: So I haven't been able to see what it's up tot he last two days. I don't think this is my cycle. Took a cheapie today at 10dpo and it was negative.

LOL those stinking cute monsters! I'd be mad but then laugh when they're not looking cause I'd know they got it from me. I still think your chart is awesome and different from all of your other charts.


----------



## trixiesmith

ttc and drum - you are too kind. I've since calmed myself down and firmly believe there will be no bfp for me, despite the taste still being in my mouth. I told DH over lunch hour about it and he says, "did you Google it and suddenly you have cancer or you're dying on me?" lol. ah, that man knows me so well lol.

squirrel - even if you think you're out, I'm loving that chart and I'm still hoping this cycle will be it for you. sending sticky baby dust your way.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- sorry for the bfn, but I have everything crossed for you hun. I'll say a little prayer for you bc you deserve a sticky bean!


----------



## ciz

Mrs.RD15 said:


> Thank you! I'm nervous because I'm excited but worried it will be negative now that my hopes are up. I took one 2 days ago but knew it was to early. Trying to wait till Saturday which will be 7 dpo I'm guessing.

Best try to keep your mind off it ( not easy I know) even 7dpo is still very early for a bfp. Most of my bfps came from 10 to 11 dpo and even then they were very faint. IF It isn't meant to be this time, the ladies on here are brill at keeping everyone's spirits high and positive until that bfp comes =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ttc also sent friend request. initials are LM. hope you can add me to the group. :) 

still pregnant.

next appt is today at 230. Pray please that there has been a change. I've had timeable contractions since yesterday- much closer than before but not close enough yet to go in. :growlmad: but if i hear 'no change' someone is getting beaten! 

i'm also planning on asking for a sweep. this kid is just too uncomfy. so heres hoping i'll be popping in sometime in the next 24 hrs to give an update and tell you i have a kid finally lol.


----------



## ciz

Ergh I feel for you hun. Some of these kids like to take their sweet time...! Fingers crossed your contractions have not been in vain and things are getting going. Best of luck xx


----------



## gina236

So just a quick update on me... we aren't very good at preventing :dohh: still really faint so im sure plenty of you wont see it but irl it's 100% there and pink. Not getting my hopes up too high as its been there for 3 days and not darkening much but I thought I'd post it here for your viewing pleasure. Lol. Only thing that has me a little hopeful is every day for the past 3 or 4 days I wake up and almost throw up and then have constant mild nausea all day but that part could be in my head. Idk. I plan to take a frer tomorrow and if it's positive I'll tell my dh for Father's day (even if it doesn't end up sticking) it's been SOOO hard to not tell him about these faint lines!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160617_091219.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 16









2016-06-16_08.24.17.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mommy - seriously? That boy has set up camp and is not going anywhere lol. He just doesn't know how many impatient ladies he has waiting for him. Prayers, fingers, toes and eyes crossed!!!! Come on out baby boy! 

Gina - you crack me up! We sucked at preventing too. I actually see a little something on that test and I never see anything  FX!!!!


----------



## gina236

Thanks ttc lol. We didn't even DTD fully. We had sex the day of O but he didn't finish so we thought we were good. Only day this whole month we had sex so has to be from that. Decided later that day that we would stop trying for the summer but I guess it was too late. Haha. I've been testing since 1dpo because I had a strange feeling I was pregnant and was thinking there is no way it's from that so I thought maybe AF wasn't really AF or something. But looks like DH has super precum. Oops :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Lollll!! Hey! I swear it happens when you least expect it.


----------



## Mrs.RD15

ciz said:


> Mrs.RD15 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm nervous because I'm excited but worried it will be negative now that my hopes are up. I took one 2 days ago but knew it was to early. Trying to wait till Saturday which will be 7 dpo I'm guessing.
> 
> Best try to keep your mind off it ( not easy I know) even 7dpo is still very early for a bfp. Most of my bfps came from 10 to 11 dpo and even then they were very faint. IF It isn't meant to be this time, the ladies on here are brill at keeping everyone's spirits high and positive until that bfp comes =)Click to expand...

Thanks. You are so kind. Have a busy weekend with father's day so hopefully my mind can rest! You think I should wait till 11dpo? There won't be a missed period because of birth control. That's why it's hard to even guess other then positive opk.


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> Thanks ttc lol. We didn't even DTD fully. We had sex the day of O but he didn't finish so we thought we were good. Only day this whole month we had sex so has to be from that. Decided later that day that we would stop trying for the summer but I guess it was too late. Haha. I've been testing since 1dpo because I had a strange feeling I was pregnant and was thinking there is no way it's from that so I thought maybe AF wasn't really AF or something. But looks like DH has super precum. Oops :haha:

My cousin got pregnant using the pull out method. Her dh was very careful but that didn't work. Fxd for you!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - Keeping you in my thoughts. Thank goodness for the busy weekend! Keep us posted!


----------



## trixiesmith

I think I see something on the test too Gina


----------



## campn

Yay Gina!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!


----------



## BabyForIris

Wow Gina. Talk about no effort. I wish we knew the reason for all the chemicals. I can't understand that it's not taken more serious and more testing hadn't been done. 

FX for a strong line and a sticky bean! 

AFM... I had a positive OPK yesterday. Or at least it was SUPER close to being positive. Today however fading again. I'm wondering if I missed my true surge over night? Or if my body decided not to O. Bleh. I'm only intetested in knowing if I do so I can time AF. I need it to get here so I can have my last scan to make sure we are ok to start trying again. 

This is the most frustrating and difficult thing I've ever had to deal with. I'm a really positive person but this drawn out ordeal is seriously killing my joy for life :haha:


----------



## campn

Did you only test once? Could have missed it, but also sometimes my lines would fade then the next day get dark again. LH is always in your system but you get a positive only when it surges, so it's so normal! I hope you catch that egg! Looks like your body is back to normal hun.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I feel like I'm out of the loop and you guys all went and got fb adding without me lol...


Nothing really to report here except annoying pinching and dull cramps in my right and left sides... Is it possible for people on clomid to ovulate from both sides?


----------



## blablamana

Definitely possible, as it's always possible to have the odd cycle where you ovulate from both sides and clomid triggers ovulating.. I hope you did, would be awesome, double the shot!


----------



## Smille24

Sweetmama26 said:


> I feel like I'm out of the loop and you guys all went and got fb adding without me lol...
> 
> 
> Nothing really to report here except annoying pinching and dull cramps in my right and left sides... Is it possible for people on clomid to ovulate from both sides?

Definitely. Clomid can increase your chances of multiples.


----------



## BabyForIris

Camp I was testing several times a day and got a close positive late afternoon and then yesterday morning it progressively got lighter. I'm hoping the surge happened after I stopped testing in the evening. Temp jump this morning but I have no idea how accurate it is since I slept like crap. 

I'll just see what happens in the next 2-3 days!

Edit to add we aren't trying just yet. I've been told not to until I have a scan after my first AF to ensure all retained product is now gone. So I really need it to get here so we can move on! :)


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Hey guys 7dpo today. Having alot of pain in hips. What is something I can take. Idk if I'm pregnant or not. One I'm on birth control, but I ovulated this month. And 2 it's to early to know. Should I play it safe and use Tylenol? I think that's all that is safe.


----------



## campn

Sweet- No one gets left behind here! Come and join our FB group! I'm still going to be on here anyway though :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sweet - did you need my page link so I can add you? Let me know, I'll send it again. We don't leave anyone behind &#10084;&#65039;

Fortis - after my D&C I was told I had to wait 2 full cycles to try again. We weren't really trying, we were going to focus on the wedding, oops lol. AF was really irregular after the procedure though. I never got back on a normal cycle before getting my BFP. 

Gina - when are you testing again???

Mrs - my OB told me tyenol is safe to take.


----------



## gina236

I tested this morning. The wondfo is definitely darker than yesterday. I can see it on the picture without editing (but bnb of course lowers the quality so makes it harder to see) and the FRER has a squinter on it. Definitely considering myself pregnant. Now just need to see if it sticks. AF is due tomorrow. If she doesn't show or I don't start spotting I will be telling my husband tomorrow night. I bought a mug that says "world's best daddy" and I'm going to make some tea. Every time I make myself some he asks for some too so I will make his in that cup and hope he doesn't burn himself when he realizes it ;) I figure father's day is the perfect day to tell him
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20160618_084440.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 25









20160618_095102.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## ciz

Sorry Gina236 I'm not seeing anything but I know how difficult it is to capture squinter. Keeping everything crossed that you get to give your OH that special cuppa tea=)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Gina I love that idea!! So cute!! Can't wait to hear more news!!

Ladies, send your dust ny way if you could. If I don't catch this month I will possibly have to hold off next month because 9 months after next month I have to be the MOH and my bffs wedding.....on my estimated due date if I catch next month. On the fence about if I will hold off or not. But one month at a time. I think I just O'd so hoping hoping I catch this month and won't even have to worry about next month!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Gina - FX!!!! Can't wait to see what happens tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;

OhHappy - FX!!!! Hopefully you caught the eggy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

For those not on the fb group 

He is here ladies born this am 527 am 8lbs 1oz 20.5". 

More later when home and properly rested &#128150;


----------



## Mrs.RD15

mommyxofxone said:


> For those not on the fb group
> 
> He is here ladies born this am 527 am 8lbs 1oz 20.5".
> 
> More later when home and properly rested &#128150;

Congrats!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Sweet - did you need my page link so I can add you? Let me know, I'll send it again. We don't leave anyone behind &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Fortis - after my D&C I was told I had to wait 2 full cycles to try again. We weren't really trying, we were going to focus on the wedding, oops lol. AF was really irregular after the procedure though. I never got back on a normal cycle before getting my BFP.
> 
> Gina - when are you testing again???
> 
> Mrs - my OB told me tyenol is safe to take.

Yes please pm me


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh and I forgot to tell you all I got my blazing positive OPK yesterday so probably Oing today or tomorrow! The test line came even before the Control line was visible


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for the positive OPK. Go catch that egg! Xx


----------



## Smille24

Woohoo sweet!!! Wishing you the best of luck this cycle.

Squirrel- I'm thinking about you and hope all is well.


----------



## squirrel.

Gina: I love your mug idea. I really hope that your tests start to darken over the next few days! Talk about super sperm!

Sweet: congrats on the OPK. I hope you managed to catch that egg!

Smille: thank you :hugs: officially not pregnant again this cycle. BFN again on 13dpo. Onwards to the IUI in July. I really hope it works, as we can't afford to do it twice!


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. I hope the first IUI does the trick. I'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry squirrel, I hope next cycle is the one :hugs:


----------



## gina236

Well looks like I'm out too. Test is getting darker but spotting started today. Should have started yesterday or the day before so either af was pushed back a few days or my progesterone was finally good enough to not have a day of spotting before full flow. I'll find out later. Really bummed that it didn't work out but I should have known better than to think it would.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big hugs squirrel and Gina &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel have you talked to them about increasing your dose? FX for the IUI being the last piece of your puzzle hun. As always praying for you

Gina I am sorry about AF and your plans. I hope you get to use that mug before you know it and your rainbow is just an O away. Lots of :hugs:

Sweet congratulations on the positive. Catch that egg! Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!rammed rammed


----------



## blablamana

I'm so sorry Gina :hugs: 

Sweet: Good luck on catching that eggy(or two)!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So I had my positive opk on Thursday and my ov pains that day as well and soni believe I either o'd on Friday evening or Saturday morning... Saturday morning my cp was super high and usually after I ovulate, I go straight from tons of ewcm to creamy glue stick looking type cm but since yesterday I've had no ewcm but kinda ewcm.... Saturday morning my cm was kinda going bye bye but then he's later it started up again... Whitish, stretchy but not ewcm stretchy. I'm usually starting to dry up by now but kinda confused... This morning I started having little pains in my lower left side... Not sure what to think.... I'm pretty sure I ovulated on my right side cuz I get really bad ovulation pain and that was there all day Thursday and Friday morning and nothing since til just a bit ago I started getting little pains in my lower left pelvic side... Not sure what to think... But I know we got good bding in this time... So I'm hoping.... Any ladies who had a BFP get this type of discharge days after ovulation?


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Karma: sounds like you definitely ovulated. Great that you got in lots of bding! Fingers crossed you caught that egg!!

Gina: I'm so sorry AF showed up :hugs: I really hope you get some answers about these repeat chemicals when you get your FS appointment.

Drum: I'm going to ask the doctor tomorrow. I'm going to tell her we have one shot at this and I would ideally like two follicles if possible to get a good chance and as the clomid at 50 has only been giving me one big follicle each time with a smaller one as well that's just below recommended size, I would hope 100mg would give me two follies. I doubt she'll agree as they have to keep multiple births down and she'll argue that at least I'm getting one good follicle. I just want this to have the best chance possible and two is better than one. It's not even about twins anymore, I mean yeah, I still Want them, but this is a it the IUI just working!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies I hope this is it we have BD for enough days I think lol

Gina - sorry about the chemical I hope you find answers soon


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- why are they against multiples? My dr wanted to be aggressive as possible with clomid so we had a great shot. Yes, I was disappointed to find out that only 1 egg matured with 100mg, but I guess that's what happens when you have a high egg reserve. If you haven't gotten a positive result with 50mg in the last few cycles, I think they should increase your dosage. What days are you taking them?

Gina- I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out. Do you have an appt with a FS?


----------



## squirrel.

First two cycles days 2-7 and then last cycle I took it 4-8 as I'd heard earlier in cycle leads to more miscarriages as eggs aren't as mature. I'm going to ask about taking it days 3-7 at 100mg. The clinics here are under pressure to keep multiple births down due to the increased risk of multiple pregnancies. With IVF they don't transfer more than 1 in most cases (though if woman is older or has various risk factors they will). And with This, as I am ovulating, I imagine she'll keep it at 50mg. I can but try though. Maybe the fact that I had those two chemicals will convince her to up he prescription? Had here been two follicles, would the outcome have been better? Who knows, but I'd like the best shot possible!


----------



## campn

Gina- Is it just spottin?? I hope it's just implantation bleeding. If your test is still getting darker especially every 48 hours I would still be hopeful hun. This is hard though I can't imagine having to go this so many times. Huge hug and lots of love to you <3 

Squirrel- you can still end up ovulating two eggs though right!? I mean it happens naturally too so maybe if it's meant to be it will be!! Also enjoy your last few beers or cocktails cause you're going to be pregnant next month. I've already talked to the fertility gods for you and they said you're all set! ;)


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Got another question for you ladies. Not sure who read my first post, but I'm on 91 day bc. So my period won't be here for another 1.5 months. I had positive opk the 11th. The 6 day early test could be taken 8dpo right? I keep hearing about 2 weeks after O that you will have your period. I won't have my period, so what do you guys suggest on date testing. Some days I feel pregnant and some I wonder if it's just sickness.
Edit- no spotting or bleeding but all kinds of other symptoms. Cm, slightly boobs by the armpit area, nausea, headaches, low back pain. Lots of cramping.


----------



## BabyForIris

Mrs.RD15 said:


> Got another question for you ladies. Not sure who read my first post, but I'm on 91 day bc. So my period won't be here for another 1.5 months. I had positive opk the 11th. The 6 day early test could be taken 8dpo right? I keep hearing about 2 weeks after O that you will have your period. I won't have my period, so what do you guys suggest on date testing. Some days I feel pregnant and some I wonder if it's just sickness.
> Edit- no spotting or bleeding but all kinds of other symptoms. Cm, slightly boobs by the armpit area, nausea, headaches, low back pain. Lots of cramping.

I think if you did indeed ovulate I would start testing after 10DPO. That would be June 21st onwards. Most people don't start seeing line until after that point.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel I really hope she listens. Yes the bigger dose might increase your twin chances but it is still a small risk on average. I am with you on trying to increase you shots in general for the iui. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed hun, please let us know how it goes.

Gina thinking of you!


----------



## gina236

Quick update (sorry I can't reply properly): still just spotting. It stopped yesterday completely but it's red today and I'm sure it will increase. Test is still darkening slightly but it's still really light. I am just trying to remind myself we are trying to prevent and I shouldn't be upset when AF comes.. but I'm now officially a day late :wacko: oh and I don't have an appointment with the FS yet as we aren't trying for the summer but they basically get you in same week once I call.


----------



## squirrel.

Gina: Sorry to hear you're in limbo! I know that you weren't planning on trying this cycle, but it's always painful to go through the uncertainty you're going through right now. I hope you're okay :hugs:


So why does this keep happening to me? 14dpo and I just got a clear very faint pink line on a cheapie in the time limit and the OPK is nearly positive. I've been doing both since 9dpo and both have been negative (hcg test) and very faint (opk). Now this. Maybe I am 12dpo, so this might fit? I'm off to buy an FRER as soon as Isla wakes from her nap. I don't for one second think this is a sticky BFP, but it seems to fit the pattern of me getting faint tests right before my period. What's up with that? I have a phone consultation with my FS tomorrow pm, I'll need to discuss this with her. Why do I keep getting these barely-there-pregnancies that just fizzle out again? What's wrong with me? This line is visible to the eye and pink... what the hell is going on? Grrrrr!


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Took 2 test this am because I'm crazy. Both negative. I'm trying to not be sad considering we aren't trying yet. Today I would be 9 dpo. Starting to think I'm not pregnant. But then it's like I woke up to My boobs hurting more. So idk what to think. I have previously had an appointment with obgyn which thankfully is Thursday. Guess I'll ask her. Maybe I need a hormone check. Maybe this new birthcontrol doesn't do well with me. &#55357;&#56852; and now I'm nauseous because I haven't ate breakfast yet.


----------



## beemeck

busy day but squirrel - um that's totally a line! right now I am crossing EVERYthing for you and holding my breath. sending all of my dust to you!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Squirrel - :-( I wish I had all the answers for you. I hope the discussion with the FS can give you some answers <3 

Mrs - 9DPO is still early! I would wait another day or two and retest.


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- judging by your temps, I'd say you didn't O until cd 18. I see that line and have everything crossed for you. I am praying this one sticks hun. :dust:


----------



## Mrs.RD15

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Squirrel - :-( I wish I had all the answers for you. I hope the discussion with the FS can give you some answers <3
> 
> Mrs - 9DPO is still early! I would wait another day or two and retest.

Okay thanks! Have to run and get more tests since I took 2 thinking it was gonna change in a 4 hour span. Is there a specific time I should test?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - I know some ladies have seen their BFP as early as 10DPO. I never tracked my O so, both times I kind of just waited until AF was late at least a day (this time I waited 2 weeks since we weren't trying lol).


----------



## Mrs.RD15

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Mrs - I know some ladies have seen their BFP as early as 10DPO. I never tracked my O so, both times I kind of just waited until AF was late at least a day (this time I waited 2 weeks since we weren't trying lol).

I had a positive opk on the 11th which is weird to have O on Bc. Is fmu best to use or just hold it for a few?


----------



## gina236

Mrs.RD15 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs - I know some ladies have seen their BFP as early as 10DPO. I never tracked my O so, both times I kind of just waited until AF was late at least a day (this time I waited 2 weeks since we weren't trying lol).
> 
> I had a positive opk on the 11th which is weird to have O on Bc. Is fmu best to use or just hold it for a few?Click to expand...

FMU is best for most women. But as long as you have a 3 to 4 hour hold with no liquid intake it should be accurate. I would pee in a cup and if it's dark, take the test. If it's light I would hold again.


----------



## gina236

Squirrel I hope you are only 12 dpo and this is the real deal! Looks promising. FX for you!


----------



## Mrs.RD15

gina236 said:


> Mrs.RD15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs - I know some ladies have seen their BFP as early as 10DPO. I never tracked my O so, both times I kind of just waited until AF was late at least a day (this time I waited 2 weeks since we weren't trying lol).
> 
> I had a positive opk on the 11th which is weird to have O on Bc. Is fmu best to use or just hold it for a few?Click to expand...
> 
> FMU is best for most women. But as long as you have a 3 to 4 hour hold with no liquid intake it should be accurate. I would pee in a cup and if it's dark, take the test. If it's light I would hold again.Click to expand...

Okay thanks so much!!!! I will do that! O:)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gina, thinking of you honey. Xx

Squirrel, I see it. I'll keep everything crossed this is it. Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - GL and keep us posted 

Teeny - any action? Is she ready to come out or comfortable and not moving?

Has anyone heard any update on Wanna and the twins??


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I agree hun I think you ovulated CD18! And that line is so there. Be hopeful I'm hopeful for you, it could go either anytime we get a BFP so let this give you some encouragement! You either get preggo now, or in July with the IUI so it's a win-win right!??? <3 <3 I'm sending you all the sticky dust in the world!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I don't think this is the real deal. I didn't hold very long - just over an hour - but all negative. There's what I think is a shadow of a line on the clearblue, but not much else. Maybe I didn't hold long enough? More likely that test was just a weird dud somehow... but then why are my OPKs so dark again? The OPK I took just now with the tests is about three quarters of the way to a positive (after only an hour hold - yesterday they were barely there the lines on OPKs) and the one I took when I got that faint line on the pregnancy test, was practically positive. So what's going on? Am I having some weird LH surge before AF that is registering on pregnancy tests? That's not possible right? Unless I get another faint line after a longer hold, then I'm calling it just a flukey test.

I have been feeling funny today - kind of queasy, bloated, dizzy and with painful armpits. Oh and I've been having some serious hot flushes today! Classic pregnancy symptoms right? ugh. 

In other news, my brother's twins arrived today and they are so so so cute!! I cannot wait to squish them into a big cuddle!


----------



## beemeck

ugh, squirrel - I was sooooooooooo hoping!! I really don't know what was up with that test at all - that's so odd! But I do think I've heard that it is pretty common to have a good amount of LH before your period? I think it's just that most women don't use opks at that time but I think if you do that they always come back fairly dark. I swear I read that somewhere? still doesn't explain that HPT! :cry:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I always got an LH surge right before AF, but they only showed up on OPKS, never pregnancy tests! I don't know what's the deal but I won't give up on you. I managed to test with a digital CB AFTER I got my AF, I don't give up easily!!! :D I say just ride it out and see what happens. 

Congrats on the twins!!! I'm surprised you didn't try to like sneak one out, that's usually my first idea when I visit a newborn. Like, hmm would anyone notice!??


----------



## squirrel.

Yeah, I've heard LH can rise before AF, but I've never had practically positive OPKs before AF before - POAS aholic over here :blush: I always take OPKs before AF out of curiosity. They're usually medium darkness, not this dark. I keep thinking back to last month when I had those faint lines on cheapies at 12/13dpo, my OPKs went positive then too, but faded afterwards again before AF just as the lines disappeared on pregnancy tests...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The only way the pregnancy tests would be positive is because of hcg. Apparently, it is so similar to LH that it will turn them positive too. 
Still keeping my fingers crossed for you Squirrel. 

Congratulations on the new twins too. Are they nieces? Xx

TTCBabyG, no signs whatsoever still! Bored and fed up now. :-( xx


----------



## blablamana

Aww squirrel I'm sorry. But honestly, STOP TESTING WITH NO HOLD lol. You are not doing yourself any favours hun. 

I do however, totally see the line you posted earlier, it is not at all hard to see and I don't suffer from line-eye at all. Stop testing for today and check back tomorrow morning with FMU. :hugs: 

Congrats on the twins! As Campn said, can't you snatch one?  At least for a little while? :haha:

I always had lines on OPK's as well (though never positive) before AF, but then there would never ever ever be line on a HPT. Unless pregnant, of course.


----------



## trixiesmith

so sorry Gina. 

squirrel - I'm still keeping my fx for you lol

okay ladies, I feel kind of dumb asking this.. but what are the chances nausea at 9-10dpo is just a PMS symptom? AF is due sometime Friday or Saturday. I really, really don't want to start getting my hopes up by thinking I can/should test, because I also want to wait it out.. but then there's the old poas-addict in me saying "just test" lol :shrug:

Edit to add: I feel frickin ridiculous.


----------



## beemeck

trix - all of your symptoms are sounding positive! my sore boobs started as early as 4 dpo which is just nonsense but it's true! I had one wave of nausea at 7dpo which was the same day as my implantation dip so it's very possible. I felt like a fool for even entertaining the idea that it could be something, yet here I am. FX FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Trixie, TEST! Not much help I know. But we all like some test porn. Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Squirrel - I have everything crossed for you!!!! I really hope this is the start of your BFP <3 

Bee - did you end up revealing to your family yesterday?

Teeny - Another comofy baby not moving huh? When's your next appt? 

Trix - I'm jumping on the wagon and pushing for you to test!!


----------



## trixiesmith

Well I'm going home for lunch so I'm planning on caving and doing a cheapie just to indulge myself, even if I'm fully expecting a bfn


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My next appointment is Wednesday so FX'd I will be offered a sweep. Xx

Yay, good luck Trixie. Xx


----------



## gina236

Just checked my menstrual cup. 1/8 of an oz in 4 hours. Ugh that's no where near a normal first day flow for me. I just wish my body would make up its mind instead of giving me false hope.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies 

Squirrel - nice pink line! I think it's the real deal too I'm on my phone and I didn't even have to make it bigger to see.

Gina - I think maybe your bleeding is just implantation bleeding I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

AFM : I had a nice big rise on my temp today so another one tomorrow should hopefully give me my crosshairs, at least I hope. We have BD covered for this month so I hope this is it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

FX for you sweet!!!!


----------



## trixiesmith

so I tested. and I feel like I'm going crazy. Has anyone ever had a line disappear? I thought the test had totally dried, so I took it to my bedroom to look at it in better lighting. I notice the test line turning pink, a lovely fat line a bit lighter than the control line, but then after a second or two (before I could feel anything or freak out) it faded into the control line. Now all I have is curse words. If I weren't worried about being banned from the site, I would have totally cursed throughout this post because I am so confused and google is getting me nowhere. So I'm chalking it up to a bfn and will debate on doing another test tomorrow if I'm still as queasy as I have been today.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Trixie, how frustrating!! I've never experienced what you described. The only thing that comes close it that sometimes when a band of dye is going across, it's in the shape of a line and it looks like it's a positive, but then it moves across gradually. You're still very very early!


So after a little excitement this afternoon totally getting my hopes up :haha: it was just some weird false positive, or my hormones were having a wobble (what with the super dark OPKs too). I'm not and wasn't pregnant this cycle, I'm sure of that. After a three hour hold, test is negative and OPK is fainter again. Who knows what happened :shrug: I'm going to try not to dwell on it and just wait for AF in the morning and my phone consultation with the FS in the afternoon. There is a little annoyed part of me wondering still though, because with some mega tweaking I could get a line out of the FRER pic, which I can't normally do (and trust me, I try to mega tweak my tests pics every time :haha:). And I was also so sure I could see a shadow on CB plus as well at the time... Ho hum, have to switch off those what if thoughts.


Thanks about the twins :) how I wish I were the one welcoming twins into the world right now! They're a boy and a girl called Ashton and Sienna (they already have two older boys who are 5 and 3). I haven't met them yet; it'll be a while before I do. They live in Holland and will be inundated with visitors for a while. We're planning on going out in July/August.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trix - that's so frustrating!!! I wish I knew what that was about <3

Squirrel - I really hope the FS can give you answers <3


----------



## campn

Trix- It was probably still running across?? Still so so frustrating! It has happened to me before, I see a line and start cursing in shock then it's gone a few seconds later. Those test love to mock us and play with our emotions. You're still in though!!

Squirrel- I'm glad you're not meeting them right now as I think it could be upsetting to you, as much as you love them and happy for your brother I know it's natural for it to get to us. <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Squirrel I also see a line on that test without blowing the picture up on my phone. I hope this is it for you


----------



## trixiesmith

after some more searching, it sounds like it was a dye run, or like the test somehow "stalled" and then the dye finished moving. But that's not what my eyes saw so I'll do another tonight just to prove to myself it's a bfn lol :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I'm so sorry for the dye run. I had that happen to me once. I was so excited and jumping up and down and a few min later it disappeared. I was completely devastated. Fxd it's just early and you get a bfp.

Squirrel- maybe ot wasn't a long enough hold. I have so much hope for you and hope that af doesn't come.

Sweet- fxd you caught that egg!


----------



## beemeck

sweet - so excited for this first cycle of clomid for you!!!! :happydance:

gina - sorry AF arrived. hopefully the rest of the summer off will be a nice mental break for you. when is your next FS appt?

squirrel - wrote in your journal but I'm so so excited for your IUI regardless of what meds you are on!

kittykat where are you?? have you got internet yet?? we miss you!

thinking of all the other ladies that haven't checked in in a bit! :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I finally figured out what has been going on with me! I can't believe it, but webMD literally took the words that I told my DH right out of my mouth. I told DH I can't sleep at night because every time I roll over I get a sharp, stabbing, quick pain. It's also there when I cough, sneeze or stretch. the exact definition of round ligament pain!!! I was so shocked to read that. so now the question is...why am I experiencing this so damn early?! I heard it starts in second trimester with some cases starting in first trimester....but um, I've been having this since even before I hit the 4 week mark?! making me really wonder about twins now, but maybe it's because I'm super teeny tiny? I guess I also feel confident that it's in my uterus now too - ouch! I'm holding in all my coughs and sneezes....


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel really hoping AF hasn't come hun. How are you today?

Trixie I had one as well, really hope yours is the start of a very nice BFP.

Teeny so excited for tomorrow hun and the sweep, FX. Hopefully that sweep is all that you'll need and you'll be holding her by the weekend!

Gina how is everything going hun?

Bee unless I am proven wrong I still have everything crossed for twins lol. I had something similar at around 6wks and if it gets too bad your OB can give you something. I am still so over the moon for you! Almost to 5 weeks not much longer until your first US!


----------



## campn

Bees cause you're having triplets doh! :p just kidding! It started right from the first week with both my pregnancies. Your uterus has never done that before so you are feeling it right away.


----------



## beemeck

thanks camp. in all my research last night the earliest I could find someone talking about it was 6 weeks. and they were saying it gets WORSE with successive pregnancies because I was thinking what you said - that it's bad now because it's the first time. :wacko:


----------



## campn

Teeny- How are you holding up mama? That chicky is so comfortable in there? You must have made the coziest home ever! I hope she comes so soon.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I'm glad you found an answer but, I'm sorry it's starting so soon. I guess in a way it's another sign that you can be reassured. Baby is making him or herself comfy. I didn't have much round ligament pain this time, my only issue is at night when trying to relax and fall asleep I get restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm okay Campn, thank you. Trying so hard to stay positive. I am so I comfy when walking (which I do a lot). She is super super comfy and I don't think she will be budging anytime soon. :-( 

Bee, I hope the pain eases soon. At least it lets you know it's all going okay in there. Xx

Sweet, I hope the clomid works for you. DS2 and this baby are clomid babies. Xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bee - Aww thanks Me too! I added you on FB I hope you don't mind

AFM: Another highish temp this morning so that is wonderful news for me, I am so excited to get crosshairs soon lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Teeny - how long will your doctor let her stay put until they induce?


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks smille and drum. Your replies reassured me I wasn't going nuts lol. 

Bfn this morning with smu.


----------



## TexasRider

Hey all- Hows everyone doing? Figured I would post in here so yall could see my chart... FF gave me crosshairs today but I'm not entirely sure my temp is super accurate. I woke up at 3 to take care of daughter and then temped when my husband got up at almost 7. That would fit the 3 consecutive hours of sleep requirement but i usually temp at 5:30. Oh well I'm taking it. If they go away later that's fine lol. CM went sort of creamy with a bit of a stretch yesterday and my boobs hurt which is usually indicating O happened. So I hope it did. 

Bee- sorry about the ligament pain but it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Texas - FX you catch that eggy <3


----------



## campn

Tex- You can use a temp adjuster online and it'll fix it for you. Fx this is the magic cycle!


----------



## campn

My round ligament pain still gets to me but as I'm further it feels different, like if I suddenly turn to the other side while sleeping it'll feel like an elastic band around my uterus is about to snap so don't be scared if you feel this, I just learned to turn very gently.


----------



## jGo_18

Bee - i second campn, the round ligament pain started almost immediately with this pregnancy for me too. i did not have it during my first pregnancy, but this one it kicked in early and hard - sneezing was/is the WORST! hopefully it lets up a bit as you progress. mine started to easy in the second tri - if i move too quickly (or sneeze) i can still feel it now, but it's no where near as bad as those first weeks - hopefully it's the same for you! it's a good sign tho - so at least there is a silver lining to it!! i'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tex fingers crossed this is your cycle :)


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie will keep FX until the witch shoiws or a blazing BFP. Those tests are rare but not unheard of, though I thought the same thing.

TeX FX this is your cycle hun.

Sweet I am with Teeny Freya is a clomid baby too. Really hope it works for you and you get a nice BFP!

Teeny I do have everything crossed she doesn't make you wait too much longer. Come on princess!


----------



## blablamana

Bee - don't worry I had it too, especially the first few weeks.. then it tapered off. Now it's back in full force though, I think also because my uterus is growing so quickly. Ligaments can't keep up anymore! 
Especialy as campn said when turning too quickly etc. Or prolonged standing. 


Still think you're having twins hehehe


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry about the BFN Trixie. Xx

I will probably get an induction date for next week tomorrow when I see the MW. I really want another homebirth so induction for me is a big no no really. I'll have to try and leave it as long as possible which will probably be 42 weeks. That sounds like ages away! :-( xx


----------



## campn

Teeny- Have you tried all these natural inducing labor remedies??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've been walking, sex, curry, RLT and nothing! 
It's cool, I know she'll come when she's ready. It's not the best feeling, but I'm holding out for the sweep to do something tomorrow. FX'd . Xx


----------



## campn

Teeny Weeny said:


> I've been walking, sex, curry, RLT and nothing!
> It's cool, I know she'll come when she's ready. It's not the best feeling, but I'm holding out for the sweep to do something tomorrow. FX'd . Xx

Mommy had a big success with the sweep, and I did too with DS. And nipple stimulation too. You're doing so great!


----------



## jalilma

beemeck said:


> sweet - so excited for this first cycle of clomid for you!!!! :happydance:
> 
> gina - sorry AF arrived. hopefully the rest of the summer off will be a nice mental break for you. when is your next FS appt?
> 
> squirrel - wrote in your journal but I'm so so excited for your IUI regardless of what meds you are on!
> 
> kittykat where are you?? have you got internet yet?? we miss you!
> 
> thinking of all the other ladies that haven't checked in in a bit! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I finally figured out what has been going on with me! I can't believe it, but webMD literally took the words that I told my DH right out of my mouth. I told DH I can't sleep at night because every time I roll over I get a sharp, stabbing, quick pain. It's also there when I cough, sneeze or stretch. the exact definition of round ligament pain!!! I was so shocked to read that. so now the question is...why am I experiencing this so damn early?! I heard it starts in second trimester with some cases starting in first trimester....but um, I've been having this since even before I hit the 4 week mark?! making me really wonder about twins now, but maybe it's because I'm super teeny tiny? I guess I also feel confident that it's in my uterus now too - ouch! I'm holding in all my coughs and sneezes....

Started with me super early too... Though for sure I was having a etopic pregnancy.... But nope just pesky ligaments and muscles doing their thing!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

jalilma - you're so CLOSE!! How are you feeling?


----------



## jalilma

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> jalilma - you're so CLOSE!! How are you feeling?

Like I'm ready to not be pregnant anymore! Haha haha... Also super excited to see if we have a he or a she in there!


----------



## JeskaW

Can I join??

I need some baby dust, I don't think I can handle another BFN to the point where I refuse to test &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## blablamana

Welcome Jeska! 
Lots of babydust for you then! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Drum -thanks for the positive thoughts I have a good feeling about clomid even if I don't get a BFP my opks are as dark as they've ever been so that's good news

Jalilmama- I hope babe comes soon

Welcome Jeska

AFM: I got my crosshairs this morning and they are beautiful :) I'm excited to now be in the TWW


----------



## trixiesmith

Welcome jeska! 

sweet - yay for CH! There's something so satisfying about seeing them (even when it's not my chart lol).

afm: I firmly believe I'm out this cycle. If AF is late then I'll test again.


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Can't tell if I see something. I'm sure it's a negative i think im imagining stuff. Plus it not pink in color.

Edit: can't get picture to upload...


----------



## gina236

Welcome to the newbies! 

Congrats on CH sweet!

Trixie, I hope AF never shows and proves you wrong!

Afm I'm so confused guys. There is still a faint line that is easy to see IRL on my wondfos. Top is today, bottom is Monday. Why can't I just get a clear answer :brat:
 



Attached Files:







2016-06-22_07.10.16.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Jalilmama - I forgot you don't know the sex yet!! Any guesses?

Sweet - Yay! For CH!!! Hopefully the TWW will go quickly.

Jeska - Welcome and sending lots of baby dust your way! You've come to the right place, this is a lucky thread 

Trix - I'm still holding out hope for you <3 

Gina - I see a little something on the bottom test FX!!!!


----------



## Newbie54

I am 6 dpo and said I wasn't going to symptom spot this month, especially since I o'd early and we only bd 1 time the day before o. Yesterday I had some sharp pains (not real intense but more than just dull) in each of my boobs at different times. Now today I am having some mild cramping just above my pubic area. It's pretty constant but has moments when it increases for a few seconds and then goes back to dull. It feels a little like when you have to urinate real bad because you held it for a while. I have used the bathroom 2 times in the past 2 hours so I know it's not because I need to urinate. 
We are TTC our 1st so anything new that my body does I get my hopes up usually just to be let down.


----------



## Smille24

Sweet- yay for chs!!!! Fxd for you hun!

Trixie- I hope you get a bfp this cycle.

Gina- I'm sure there's something there, but I have a terrible time seeing faint lines. Hopefully af stays away.


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Driving myself crazy. Took another test. Feel like there's a faint line on it. I can't get it uploaded though. At least tomorrow morning is my obgyn checkup so I will ask her to test my blood to be safe. Never been there before. I decided to switch because my last gyno made me feel ignorant for thinking there's a possibility of getting pregnant on the pill and I think I need my hormone levels checked. Plus she switched my birth control last minute after I had left the office and now I found out I've ovulated. Just feel like I'm going crazy getting negative tests but feeling like something is different. Boobs are a little better still nauseous. 11dpo today.


----------



## mommyxofxone

gina, i see it definitely


----------



## Conundrum

Jeska welcome!

Gina keeping FX for you, I see a line on both.

Trixie I hope this cycle surprises you!

Sweet I am really glad it is helping. Have you had any side effects from it? Congratulations on CHs!

Mrs R if you wait another two days and there was a line it should darken. Keeping FX for you

Squirrel thinking of you!

Bee what time is your appointment?

Teeny I hope princess is getting ready for the outside world!

I hope all of you ladies are doing well! Next Friday is the start of vacation time and DH surprised me by telling me we're still going to the beach. Just for a day or two but super excited! Now to find something beach/ maternity friendly lol. Freya is now kicking hard enough to be felt outside,and just one more week until V-Day. :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

drum that's great! so excited for you - both about the beach and v-day coming! as well as all her kicking :) 

My appt is a week from today .....feels like forever away! it'll be at 11 next Thursday. not that I'm counting down or anything.... :winkwink:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee thank you. I am counting down the days for you! :haha: Come on twins!


----------



## BabyForIris

Yay for 5 weeks Bee!

Also...someone please tell me what this V-Day is. I'm sitting here going ... :shrug:

LOL


----------



## gina236

Thanks guys. Problem is "AF" already came. That's why I'm confused. The lines aren't getting much darker but they aren't going away either. I'm wondering if my body just takes a long time to process hcg out..


----------



## Conundrum

Iris it is the day that the baby has good chances of making it outside the womb. V stands for viability.

Gina if the lines are getting darker at all the hcg is still growing. Have you called your Ob?


----------



## gina236

Conundrum said:


> Iris it is the day that the baby has good chances of making it outside the womb. V stands for viability.
> 
> Gina if the lines are getting darker at all the hcg is still growing. Have you called your Ob?

No i havent because I thought it ended but decided to test yesterday just to be sure. The lines are still extremely light and I would be 18 dpo today. Idk what's going on. If my wondfos still have lines by Saturday I'll take my last frer.


----------



## trixiesmith

Aww thanks ladies. I wish I had as much hope for me as you do. I have a frer back home (I'm at a work event 2hrs away) that I'm itching to take. I slightly tweaked a photo the other day and thought I saw something faint on it but I'm sure I imagined it lol. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Drum - so exciting!!! I could use a nice mini vaca like that!

Gina - How confusing is that!! I still have my FX for you. 

Trix - You never know!!!

I'm feeling overly cranky today and tired. I flicked off three people on the drive to work and my co worker and her attitude are NOT helping my mood today. I was craving a garlic bagel this AM so now, on top of everything else my breathe probably stinks lol. I have a busy weekend coming up, going to spend it with my best friend (we've been friends since diapers) so, I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## beemeck

omg iris you o'ed!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: AF will be here soon and then you are back in the game :hugs: will you have another appt to check on your uterus?? 

also I keep forgetting to ask you - did you name your baby Rayden? I always see that in your siggie and mean to ask. We wanted to name our first but we never got the gender results back from the d and c so we didn't.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Forgot to add...

Bee - I think we're all counting down the hours to that appt! How have you been feeling?


----------



## beemeck

aw thanks ttc. I'm feeling ....pregnant. which is great! lots of pulling in my abdomen and super sore boobs are the main symptoms. a little other stuff here and there. one being that my hormones have me wanting to hurt a lot of people also which is so not my normal style. :nope:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - my hormones are being CRAZY!!!! I am in the same boat with you on that. Some days it's a little easier to tolerate but, days like today I just want to throw my stapler at someone. Glad you're feeling pregnant though, I'm sure that's very reassuring <3


----------



## beemeck

it is very reassuring yes!! my job is pretty much impossible to do with hormonal outbursts. I essentially work for child protective services (it's the easiest way to describe what I do - I don't work for CPS but I'm the person they call when they have a case to teach families positive parenting skills) so I work with a bunch of idiots lol. Yesterday I had no filter and laid into one of the moms. how will I do this for 9 months?!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I have a very nasty co-worker who bothers me on a good day. There's a huge back story to her hate for me, it's petty and childish so I usually just let it not bug me but, on days like today when I'm raging and she's sitting there filing her nails and talking about how much work she has to get done, it takes everything I have NOT to flip out on her. I'm hoping the hormones balance out soon enough. Maybe then we'll get some relief? lol


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Drum! Makes total sense now! :haha:

Gina so sorry this keeps happening and this one seems real extra weird. :(

Trix I'm crossing my fingers for you!!! 

TTC I had a coworker like that at my old job. I was thrilled when my contract ended and i never had to see her again. It was a whole year of hell working with her. 

Bee I love that you feel pregnant ...and angry. LOL 

I did indeed O! I was thrilled it happened. I do indeed get another scan after AF leaves to check the status in there. I'm really really REALLY hoping and praying it will all be gone and we can go back to trying. I'm hoping we can be trying by August and hoping that now we know so much more about DH's low count we can be more effective with our BD-ing! :blush:

And yes, we did name the baby Rayden. It was the first name we agreed on YEARS ago and it seemed fitting that even though we weren't sure of the sex we should use it. We figured I have a boy name IRL so boy or girl it didn't matter. :) Thank you for asking and keeping tabs on me. You're the best.


----------



## beemeck

iris that's great. I am so rooting for you. hoping the scan shows everything gone and you're ready to go! I know there are some natural herbs or vitamins that men can take to help with sperm that supposedly work really well! and I feel so optimistic since you got pregnant last time and should be even more fertile now after the loss <3


----------



## campn

Omg yes bee, that's how I've felt since early on. I wanted to yell at everyone which is so unlike me! I'm usually "yes yes yes" to everyone but now I'm like oh hell no. 

First thing my doctor told DH on our first official appointment is "has she cussed at you yet!?" I think when I'm full term he'll be like Ross and ask if the doctor can deliver a baby who is half human and half demon :p 

trix and Iris, sending you lots of good vibes, we are so rooting for you girls! 

Gina- Sorry about AF hun! I did see a line on the top test. :shrug: 

TTC- HAHAHA made me laugh! I think eating garlic bread is an amazing way to keep people AWAY from you. Like esp at lines when people want to like walk on you.


----------



## BabyForIris

beemeck said:


> iris that's great. I am so rooting for you. hoping the scan shows everything gone and you're ready to go! I know there are some natural herbs or vitamins that men can take to help with sperm that supposedly work really well! and I feel so optimistic since you got pregnant last time and should be even more fertile now after the loss <3

Actually DH is all over the herbal stuff. He's on Fetilaid, count boost, motility boost, zinc and CoQ10. He's given up alcohol and caffeine. His last SA showed a big boost in his numbers. (From 4 to 15 in a month!) And he's going for another in a few weeks. So hoping it's even better. I'd love if his numbers were over 20 million. FX! 

Just hoping the next one is ok. It's my biggest fear. To do this all over again. Especially so late. I get anxiety about it already and we aren't even trying yet! :dohh:


----------



## beemeck

iris that's great news!! good for your DH!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and yes, the anxiety is REAL. it's so hard because you're darned if you do and darned if you don't. it's so scary to think we could lose another child, but if we don't go through this, we are guaranteed not to have another child. :dohh: it's such a leap of faith but we are stronger now after our losses and we can do this!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.RD15

Well gyno said I'm not pregnant. And that while on birth control opk won't work right due to the hormone in the medicine. So it must of been an evaporated line which I figured but you still get excitement! Well back to waiting to try! Hubby isn't ready quite yet considering we are only 9 months married, he wants to have us time. Hope you all get what your wanting!!hugs to all!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Conundrum said:


> Jeska welcome!
> 
> Gina keeping FX for you, I see a line on both.
> 
> Trixie I hope this cycle surprises you!
> 
> Sweet I am really glad it is helping. Have you had any side effects from it? Congratulations on CHs!
> 
> Mrs R if you wait another two days and there was a line it should darken. Keeping FX for you
> 
> Squirrel thinking of you!
> 
> Bee what time is your appointment?
> 
> Teeny I hope princess is getting ready for the outside world!
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are doing well! Next Friday is the start of vacation time and DH surprised me by telling me we're still going to the beach. Just for a day or two but super excited! Now to find something beach/ maternity friendly lol. Freya is now kicking hard enough to be felt outside,and just one more week until V-Day. :happydance:

Not really just some moodiness but other than that nothing :)



beemeck said:


> omg iris you o'ed!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: AF will be here soon and then you are back in the game :hugs: will you have another appt to check on your uterus??
> 
> also I keep forgetting to ask you - did you name your baby Rayden? I always see that in your siggie and mean to ask. We wanted to name our first but we never got the gender results back from the d and c so we didn't.

Is today your appointment day, I cannot wait to see your results and if you have multiples in there

AFM: A strong temp rise today, sore twingy nipples and a real strong bit of heartburn. Trying not to read too much into it but I had heartburn around this time with my chemical last month. I had my 21 day bloods today to find out if I ovulated or what, and he also took a progesterone level as well. So we will see how that goes.


----------



## beemeck

excited for you sweet!

no my appt isnt' until next thurs - so a whole other week to go :dohh::nope:


----------



## Smille24

Iris- I hope the supplements really help yours dh's numbers. We didn't know what else to try after we did our IUI. Dh's numbers were only 2mil (post wash) which is horrible. So we ordered fertilaid and he started taking that to see if they'd help if the procedure failed. Luckily the procedure worked, but he will be using it again for our next. He stopped drinking caffeine also, but the problem is he works at a nuclear plant so he's exposed to radon. He told be there's a number of guys who have needed help conceiving. 

Bee- I'm so excited for your appt. Will they release you to your regular ob after a HB is established or keep seeing you until 10-12wks?

Drum- the beach sounds lovely. Which one are you going to? I just got my maternity shorts in the mail yesterday and I love them. So lightweight and comfy. That's great that you're feeling kicks!!! I love that part of pregnancy. 

I took my dd to the dr today for a check up and she asked dd if she had any siblings. We told her she has a sister on the way. She looked at me and rudely asked "is there a reason you waited 7yrs to have another?" I wanted to knock her out. Instead I nicely replied and said it wasn't by choice. Some people have some nerve.

So last night I was tucking my dd into bed. She gave me a hug and a kiss then hugged my belly, kissed it and said "I love you sissy". I almost cried. It took me a long time to get over the fact that it took us over 2yrs to conceive. I'm not super religious, but I believe God knew what He was doing and knew that she still needed time to be an only child.


----------



## beemeck

Hailey just sounds like THE cutest!! and wtf about that doctor?! I swear this world is insane sometimes!!

I actually was wondering that about my OB too. I have no idea what the plan is. just holding my breath til next Thursday and seeing what happens then!

my DH is a nuclear engineer. I didn't realize there was a nuclear plant in this area. He travels to plants around the US often (and sometimes outside of the US) but apparently he's never exposed to radon. I think he mainly goes to offices by the plants though. That's too bad that that is having an effect on your DH, but good for him for giving up caffeine! the fertilaid will help too! :thumbup:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> Hailey just sounds like THE cutest!! and wtf about that doctor?! I swear this world is insane sometimes!!
> 
> I actually was wondering that about my OB too. I have no idea what the plan is. just holding my breath til next Thursday and seeing what happens then!
> 
> my DH is a nuclear engineer. I didn't realize there was a nuclear plant in this area. He travels to plants around the US often (and sometimes outside of the US) but apparently he's never exposed to radon. I think he mainly goes to offices by the plants though. That's too bad that that is having an effect on your DH, but good for him for giving up caffeine! the fertilaid will help too! :thumbup:

His exposure isn't extreme bc it's contained in certain areas, but there is a plant he travels to up north that has contamination no matter where you go. He says it doesn't have an effect on his body, but obviously if other guys have fertility problems he's wrong. 

They'll probably tell you at your appt. Some make you stay for so long. Mine said once there was a HB I was released from their care. I loved getting so many early scans, so once that was gone it was an uneasy transition for me. I can't wait to hear if there's 1 or 2!


----------



## Conundrum

Smille Thank you and I do as well- quite a surprise though :haha:! She has to be the sweetest girl! I love your stories about her. I agree I hate it took some a while longer but I personally am appreciative about the extra time as well. You have 'luck' with doctors and their practices, as always your control is amazing! We're heading out to Mobile and as for maternity I have no clue what to buy, too many brands, I am glad you got some good ones.

Iris I hope you get the go ahead! Cannot wait to see your rainbow BFP, and I am so sorry about the anxiety. I can only imagine. Wishing you lots of luck and hugs

Sweet that is awesome! FX this is your cycle


----------



## campn

Smille- Wow I can't believe she had the nerve to tell you that. I'm curious about lots of things too but we can't just ask whatever comes to our head. Our gap is 4 years which is also long according to many other people, but Benjamin now actually understands what's going on and he cares and so invested. Yesterday when I was in the pool I carried him and he couldn't see my belly and he was like "Where is Juliette!??" and kisses my belly all the time. He doesn't even want DH touching my belly he's so protective of her. 

I can't wait for your girls to meet! I think Hailey will seriously stare at her for hours and watch her and let you get a breather!


----------



## campn

Drum- I'm glad you're having some relaxing fun! Also can't believe how weeks ago the doctors didn't even know you'd make it through the second trimester and look at you now, you only got 4 weeks until your third trimester! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bee you can't be far from me if you're talking about the nuclear plant !


----------



## beemeck

Well I know we Are in the same state mommy but I live in downtown Pitt. My dh doesn't work at a plant , he just designs them so he will travel to them every so often. He's only building plants down south and in China right now !


----------



## TexasRider

Been super busy guys... Between remodel and living with my Inlaws its been crazy.... Any FF thinks I am 5dpo I guess maybe its a slow rise? Lol 

Anyway I hope everyone is doing great. I'm off to meet the cabinet people about making my cabinets....


----------



## trixiesmith

So I splurged and got a dollar store cheapie. bfn. I'll just continue to wait now for AF to show


----------



## Smille24

Drum- I love the oh baby brand by motherhood maternity, but they can be very expensive. Luckily I started buying out of season, but due to losing weight my shorts were too big. I ordered new ones from zulily and got a good deal. Enjoy your mini vacation. I wish our get away was more relaxing as we wont be traveling anymore this year, but eh it happens. Dh is off for 2 wks in July, hopefully we'll get some r&r.

Campn- Ben sounds so cute! O have no doubt that Hailey will be a great big sister. She has been kissing my belly constantly it's so cute. I definitely think she'll take over responsibilities if she has her way.

Trixie- sorry for the bfn hun. When is af due?

Texas- it definitely looks like you O'd and your timing looks great.


----------



## trixiesmith

Thanks smille but it's ok since we're not really trying lol. She's due anywhere from today until Sunday but I think either tomorrow or Saturday is more likely - basing that on past cycles and the opk I snuck this month lol.


----------



## campn

Trix- You still have so much time! I hope it stays away! I got my BFP with my son only 2 days before my period. Before that it was stark white, he was a late implanter. I hope you get your surprise unplanned BFP!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn Thank you :hugs: ! I still cannot believe it at times. We have been really lucky so far, the worst in the last few weeks have been BHs which after everything I'll gladly take lol. I cannot believe you are already in third tri! Can you believe in a little over 12 weeks she'll be here?

Smille DH certainly surprised me with this one. Will check by Zulily, and the other brand as well. So far I have not had to get anything clothes wise but as low as she stays pants or waistbands in general aggravate me. I am sorry you cannot get some more traveling in hopefully the two weeks are amazing and relaxing though.

Trix I am with Campn and everything crossed for a late BFP.

Tex I am sorry everything is crazy right now, but FX about O and good timing!


----------



## trixiesmith

no af here yet, and I have been peeing every 1-2 hours. I'm not sure what's going on but I'm just keeping myself busy and waiting (im)patiently because if I have no lines on cheapies, what are chances a frer would have any right?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey gals, maybe a frer would be more likely to show a positive than an Internet cheapie Trixie? They are pretty sensitive

Bee - how you doing? 

AFM: I'm having some round ligament pain, heartburn and a tad bit of nausea, I had a bit of a temp dip today and I'm wondering if it's too early for an implantation dip?


----------



## trixiesmith

no more wondering - AF spotting has started. So happy she showed and I didn't use my frer lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

Aww Trixie sorry AF showed


----------



## mommyxofxone

my cheapies showed waaaaaay before frer in my first pregnancy trixie. in fact i only used cheapies this last time because of it!


----------



## Conundrum

Trix I am so sorry about AF :hugs:

Mommy how are DS and DD doing?

Teeny how is everything going?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Conundrum said:


> Trix I am so sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> Mommy how are DS and DD doing?
> 
> Teeny how is everything going?

I'm doing okay. Well, I'm fed up but other than that still keeping busy and just getting on with things. 
I've just sat down after being busy doing housework all morning and not even a pain or anything. I think baby girl will need forcing out next week. :cry:

I do have my second sweep in a few hours so please all keep your FX'd it starts labour. I am so ready now. Xx


----------



## Conundrum

Teeny I am so sorry princess has decided to go the long haul. I will certainly keep FX and toes too that the second sweep does the trick. :hugs: No matter what, not too much longer momma.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Drum doing well! Dd is tolerating the shared time and usually really good about it. Ds is an eating machine lol!


----------



## ksquared726

I'm sorry, Teeny :(. Come on baby girl! We're all ready to meet you!

Trixiesmith - I'm sorry about AF and the confusing cheapies. So strange.


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy I am glad they are doing so well! The shared time makes me nervous, so it is nice to hear how well she is handling it. I hope he is letting you get some sleep, but it is awesome he is such a good eater!

Teeny thinking of you!


----------



## beemeck

so quiet here! hope all is well and teeny and jalilma are delivering or have delivered perfect babies! 

how is everyone else?

I had a super busy weekend with a bach party and wedding shower and am feeling like I didn't have any time at home! I'm still feeling fine. 3 more days til scan on Thursday and it cannot come soon enough. just sitting on the edge of my seat until then!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Not delivering. :-( 
Still waiting. 

Bee, can't wait for you scan on Thursday. Xx


----------



## TexasRider

I understand about not having any time for the weekend. I've been working on our remodel with my husband all weekend. It's been hard work but worth it. I will post a few before and after pics in the Facebook group. It's eaiser to do in there than it is here. Sheetrock repair guy is coming today and I gotta call the window people to fix a broken window. The seal broke so it's all foggy on the inside glass. We are finally starting to see progress even if it is small lol 

AF should be here by the end of the week. Lord I hope this cycle is the one. That would be ironic since we would have conceived the weekend we moved out into my mother in laws house haha


----------



## beemeck

ugh teeny - sorry! it's gotta be soon though now right? when is your induction date??

tex - amazing chart !!!! eeeeeeek I'm so anxious for you love! yes - would love to see the pics. it's so much easier on the fb group which is nice. I can't imagine how busy you must be with the remodel - I'm exhausted just thinking about it!


----------



## Conundrum

We're doing well trying to map out his off time for the vacation, hopefully my last previa scan :happydance: , setting up Freya's room and painting her and Shys. This weekend hubby had to work so my mom helped us resurface the front porch, start a base coat on the deck and paint the trim on the house. My poor mom :haha:

Bee I am so excited for your scan, Momma! Still hoping for twins! Sorry your weekend was booked but I hope you had some fun!

Teeny :hugs: I am so sorry hun. 

TeX lol that would make for a perfect story in future. Glad you are doing well and your chart is looking amazing! Cannot wait to see the pictures.


----------



## blablamana

Hi ladies, sorry I've been so quiet. Everything is extremely busy right now and SO and I have had some issues this past week. Feeling a bit down right now, but trying to focus on my thesis and finish that damn thing :) 

Drum: How are you doing love? 
Bee: Can't wait for your scan, I'm sure it will be alright!
Teeny: Sorry about the wait love, I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed! 
Texas: Awesome chart!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good morning ladies! Sorry I've been quiet, it's been a busy weekend. I attended a baby shower yesterday and didn't realize the sun was beating on my back all day and now I have a horrible sunburn. Sitting at work in pain is no fun.

Teeny - you've made it quite comfy in there for her. Hopefully she'll be here soon!!!

Bee - 3 days!! Can't wait for your scan <3

Trix - Sorry AF showed but, hope you keep us all updated and stick around! 

Ks - how have you been feeling? I can't believe you only have a little over a month left. 

Tex - that would be quite a story to tell! The remodel is looking great so far. 

Bla - :hugs: men are dumb lol

Drum - sounds like you've been busy!!!


----------



## Smille24

I've been super busy too. My hubby tacked on a few more projects for outside since we won't be doing too much next yr. He's off next week and most of the following and I thought it'd be a time of relaxation....haha that was a silly thought. I'm beyond sick of all of this yard work. I took today off and just stayed in doors minus playing squirt guns with dd. It's too hot and my house look like a tornado hit it lol. Dd is going to her great grandparents for the week to attend vbs. I told her if after a couple of days she wants to come home, she can. I'm really upset she's going bc she's never been away from us longer than 2 days, but she'll have fun.

Bee- I'm sure your scan will be just fine. I'm very excited to hear the outcome. 

Texas- that chart looks fabulous. I really hope you get your awaited bfp!!!! Fxd.

Teeny- sorry she still hasn't made her appearance. Hopefully soon!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone. If nothing else it seems the Dong Qaui tea is helping. I forget to take my b-complex so much I might as well not be taking it lol. Fingers crossed this is my cycle...


----------



## trixiesmith

Tex - loving your chart!! Fx this cycle will be your bfp! 

bee - 3 more days. I'm antsy to hear if there's one or two in there, and I'm sure everything at your scan will be fine. 

afm: AF did rear her ugly face Saturday morning, which made me realize how much a part of me still wants a baby. It really didn't help when we popped by Wal-Mart later that afternoon to shop for an upcoming baby shower and we started discussing things that we might someday buy for a child of our own. *sigh* This ntnp plan kinda sucks lol. Oh, and funny tidbit - DH caught me earlier back on my old FF account updating it with my past info, but he (thankfully) didn't say anything.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Hello ladies... Sorry AF got some of u ladies... 
Afm I'm about 9 or 10 dpo now and last night developed a slight head cold and this morning woke up with it worse... Runny and stuffy nose, super congested, sore throat and a horrible cough... Also had some cramping type pain in my lower right abdomen earlier... Kinda comes and goes. Trying not to read to much into this... Trying really hard not to symptom spot... Although we actually managed to get some good timing on bd this cycle. Did take a hpt today which of course was bfn. But I'm also still only 9 or 10 dpo so it could still be early... My cm is how it usually is except it was kinda watery last time I checked which it's normally not at this time... But who knows... I guess time will tell. Due for AF on Saturday the 2nd.


----------



## mum2onemonkey

Hi ladies, I'm new to this site as a whole!

Little bit about me: I have one amazing DD (toddler) and I "bought one got 2 men free" when I met my hubby, so a lovely family of 5 pre made and looking at upgrading to 6!

I have only given birth once, however have an extensive pregnancy history with miscarriages despite a young age. It's complex but there are reasons in which I likely have reduced ability to carry in the early days. I won't go into it because I may have other news!

Please tell me what you think of this mornings test? I am anywhere from 6-8dpo and the tests are soooo super sensitive. Never had a single Evap so I think this may be a rainbow baby. Let me know what you think? (Let's hope I can insert a pic correctly!)
We had a very early chemical last month and I didn't even bother paying much attention to my cycle this time round because my BBs hurt in the supposed follicular phase... I never had copious amounts of fertile cm, maybe the odd string of ewcm mixed in with creamy/watery, but even then I was digging (and tmi may not have even been mine lol). Any way, the only things that clued me to thinking I Od was the all of a sudden change to very sticky/thick from the creamy/watery and my BBs hurting a bit more than they already were. I was so sure I was going to be annovulatory.

I plan on waiting until the afternoon and doing another, I have about 5 left. I'm so sure this is it. Please excuse pic quality. These tests are 10miu and either say yay or nay.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## trixiesmith

Welcome mum! I definitely see that line. Congrats! 

Keeping my fx for you karma!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry ladies had my own scare over here with discharge but i think i'm alright? not sure yet tbh


----------



## TexasRider

Mommy- so sorry you had a scare- hopefully the doctors get to the bottom of things and give you some reassurance. I hope things are going well with the new baby!

Karma- good luck honey I hope you get your BFP this cycle!

Monkey- I can see the line as well!

Afm- temp is still soaring. Only a few more days till AF is due to show up. Fertility friend has finally indicated that my chart is "possibly triphasic" starting on 7dpo. I've never had a triphasic chart ever. So fingers crossed that this is a very good sign!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Karma - I had a terrible cold in early pregnancy! FX. When might you test?

Mum2 - First off welcome! I see that line and FX that it keeps getting darker. Keep us posted <3

Trix - Big hugs! When do you and DH plan on trying again? 

Mommy - :hugs: hope everything is ok. 

Tex - Really hope this is it for you <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Monkey - I also see the line and I have a hard time seeing them. Congrats

Squirrel how have you been?

Bee - only a couple short days to go for the ultrasound

AFM: 9 DPO and a huge temp drop which is really frustrating :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Texas, that is an amazing chart. Xx

Sweetmama, perhaps an implantation dip? Xx

Mum2, I see that line. Congratulations. Xx

Squirrel, where are you? You okay lovely? Xx


----------



## trixiesmith

Tex - Such a gorgeous chart that I'm eagerly awaiting to see a bfp post from you. 

TTC - Not sure if I mentioned it, but I love your ticker about the baby size. DH and I haven't really discussed it, especially because he's so undecided about whether or not he really wants a baby right now (some days I'm like that too). We were in such an awful place before and because of that, I know that ntnp is the best plan for us for right now. Although I've been feeling the itch to try again, I'm really not ready to have that discussion with DH just yet lol


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I am doing well, finally getting that energy boost so not too much to complain about lol. I hope your thesis is coming along smoothly and you and SO have mended things. I am sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs: How is Thomas treating you?

Trix I am sorry about AF and how the NTNP is going. Hopefully soon you'll be back in the TTC game full swing! I cannot wait to see that BFP :hugs: 

Karma I hope AF stays away, FX for you!

Mum beautiful line hun! Hope it just gets darker!

TeX I am loving your chart! I hope this is it hun!

Mommy I am sorry about the scare. Hope everything is alright :hugs:

Sweet I am thinking ID as well. FX

Teeny how are you?


----------



## beemeck

welcome mum2 - I can easily see the line, but it looks like it's very thin? Keep us posted

mommy - sorry you had a scare! all things pregnancy-related terrify me now after my ectopic experience. I hope you are doing alright now. 

sweet - wait til tomorrow to see if it jumps back up!

tex - wow!!! amazing chart!! and you've never had one like this before so maybe the difference is even more of a good thing too! so anxious for you

teeny - when is eviction day?! :coffee:

drum - glad you are getting that energy boost! :happydance:

bla - hope things are well with you and SO :hugs: I fantasize about killing my DH with these pregnancy hormones :haha:

trix - so sorry about AF. it's hard when all symptoms point to a bfp, ugh. sounds like you and DH are still in a good place, and they say it happens when you aren't really trying anyway! 

2 days til the scan. I already had interrupted sleep (more so than I've been :haha:) bc of it. I doubt I'll sleep wed night. :nope: this last stretch is proving to be the hardest part to get through!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee, eviction is Friday. So 3 more days. She has been a pickle from the start so I can't say I'm surprised! It does feel like the last 10 days have been longer than my whole pregnancy though. 

Drum, 2 more days until viability.  Enjoy the energy boost lovely. Xx

Trixie, hoping the NTNP leads to a beautiful BFP without all the stress that comes with actually 'trying'. Xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Teeny Weeny said:


> Texas, that is an amazing chart. Xx
> 
> Sweetmama, perhaps an implantation dip? Xx
> 
> Mum2, I see that line. Congratulations. Xx
> 
> Squirrel, where are you? You okay lovely? Xx

Maybe but I had a dip at 5dpo that lasted until 6dpo is it possible those weren't and this is.. I hope so



Conundrum said:


> Bla I am doing well, finally getting that energy boost so not too much to complain about lol. I hope your thesis is coming along smoothly and you and SO have mended things. I am sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs: How is Thomas treating you?
> 
> Trix I am sorry about AF and how the NTNP is going. Hopefully soon you'll be back in the TTC game full swing! I cannot wait to see that BFP :hugs:
> 
> Karma I hope AF stays away, FX for you!
> 
> Mum beautiful line hun! Hope it just gets darker!
> 
> TeX I am loving your chart! I hope this is it hun!
> 
> Mommy I am sorry about the scare. Hope everything is alright :hugs:
> 
> Sweet I am thinking ID as well. FX
> 
> Teeny how are you?

Ahh I hope so thanks!



beemeck said:


> welcome mum2 - I can easily see the line, but it looks like it's very thin? Keep us posted
> 
> mommy - sorry you had a scare! all things pregnancy-related terrify me now after my ectopic experience. I hope you are doing alright now.
> 
> sweet - wait til tomorrow to see if it jumps back up!
> 
> tex - wow!!! amazing chart!! and you've never had one like this before so maybe the difference is even more of a good thing too! so anxious for you
> 
> teeny - when is eviction day?! :coffee:
> 
> drum - glad you are getting that energy boost! :happydance:
> 
> bla - hope things are well with you and SO :hugs: I fantasize about killing my DH with these pregnancy hormones :haha:
> 
> trix - so sorry about AF. it's hard when all symptoms point to a bfp, ugh. sounds like you and DH are still in a good place, and they say it happens when you aren't really trying anyway!
> 
> 2 days til the scan. I already had interrupted sleep (more so than I've been :haha:) bc of it. I doubt I'll sleep wed night. :nope: this last stretch is proving to be the hardest part to get through!


I am so excited for you to have your scan. Its hard to not know what's going on I've never really had an implantation dip before so it's scary for me lol :dohh:


----------



## trixiesmith

ooh teeny. I can only imagine how you feel. Hoping the next 3 days go by quickly for you. and thanks, it would be quite the surprise to get a bfp without trying for it haha

thanks bee, but I'm ok with how it turned out. Yes, DH and I are still in a great place. We bicker sometimes, but nothing and not as often like how it was while we were actively TTC. And I do still believe it'll happen when it's meant to for us. If others can get a bfp, mine will happen sometime too, right? 

thanks drum. Who knows, maybe I'll get a bfp next cycle or maybe DH will be ready sometime after he sees the baby shower gift basket I'm working on lol. Enjoy the energy boost!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Sweet I'm thinking implantation dip...

Bee I'm excited for ur scan on Thursday!!! I know it's so nerve wrecking though....

Trix I really hope the ntnp plan works good for ya!!! Stay positive

Mommy sorry u had a scare hun

Drum enjoy that energy boost!!!

Tex, I am loving that chart hun!!!! Hoping to here a BFP from u!!

Teeny hopefully u won't have to wait til friday!!!

TTC... I tested again today and of course BFN but I was expecting that... I'm only 10 or 11dpo today... AF due this upcoming weekend. This head cold already seems to be going away... Woke with with only a slight cough and my throat is not so much sore as it is itchy now. But my nose is still stuffy and runny and still slightly congested and a slight headache. But nothing like yesterday. I could barely move yesterday and today it's easier... I know I'm still early and am not out til AF shows. I've had slight pelvic cramping on and off since yesterday more on my left side and actually today... Well even though I have barely had anything to drink this morning I keep having to go pre and like full bladder type having to pee... My son was in the bathroom going number 2 (sorry tmi) for like 45 min (he's only 7) and we only have one bathroom and I kept having to ask him to please hurry cuz I had to go so bad I thought I wasn't going to make it... IDK... Cm is kinda watery but IDK co is kinda highish medium but more on the softer side of medium I guess and closed


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trix - lol thanks! I love the signature, it's so different. I really hope ntnp works for you and DH you never know what the future holds though  I have a feeling you'll have your BFP before you know it <3 

Karma - those all sound pretty positive! Keep us updated on your testing.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

TTC how long after ur cold started did u get a BFP? Like I said earlier mine was BFN this morning but this peeing shit is driving me crazy and I have been having like fluttering feeling in my lower abdomen... IDK my cervix feels kinda different then past cycles and it's really wet but my cm is actually now watery more then anything but if I rub my fingers together it turns like milky I guess I would say... IDK will prababy test again later this evening if I can manage to hold it long enough and if not I guess I'll test tomorrow... I just keep having to go to the bathroom over and over again


----------



## peskipiksee

Hello, hello, hello! I know it's been a little while since I last posted, been trying to keep my mind of the whole TTC thing and I am now into my TWW. I need to change my tracker to reflect this. I can honestly say that this time around, I'm actually a lot more relaxed about it and don't feel the urge to test as I usually would. 

Tex - your chart is looking fantastic! Could there be a maybe-baby brewing? It's looking pretty good.

Bee - I'm excited about your scan! As always, I'm your little cheer bucket and again, you can be pregnant for both of us.

To all the other ladies I missed, I do apologize. There was so much to catch up on but I'm keeping my FX for all of us. Baby dust everywhere!


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I know what you mean by the bickering while ttc. I can honestly say I don't miss it. Some days it felt like ttc was going to tear us apart bc it was extremely frustrating and emotionally draining on both of us. I'm glad things have improved with you two and I hope he comes around to the idea of having a baby. Who knows, it may just happen.

Peski- fxd this is your cycle!

Squirrel- thinking of you.


----------



## ksquared726

Bee - Eek your scan is almost here! I'm so excited to see what you've got cooking!! 

Texas - Your chart is amazeballs. FX this is the lucky cycle and you'll have a funny story about when you conceived, lol!

Drum - How fun that you're painting the girls' rooms! Would love to see Freya's when it's finished. 

Blabla - When do you turn in your thesis? Good luck getting to the finish!

TTC - Ouch, sorry about the sunburn. I was at a baby shower Sunday too and it was SO HOT. We were in the shade but I was melting. I'm feeling pretty good still. I had to go on iron pills for mild anemia, and I do feel quite a bit better. I have far fewer times where I feel like I can't catch my breath. 

Smille - Sounds like you guys have been very productive! And I'm sorry about your dd spending time away. I'm sure that's so hard not having your little angel at home. 

Trixie - Ugh, sorry AF got you :(

Karma - Good luck! One of my early symptoms was a tingling in the ovary I ovulated from, which started getting stronger. I must have sensitive ovaries though because when I O I feel it big time. Hope your symptoms are a BFP!

Mum2onemonkey - Congrats and welcome! I totally see that pink line even on my phone without clicking open the picture. Hope this is your rainbow!

Mommy - Hope all is well! Sorry about the scare. :hugs:

Sweet - FX that drop is either implantation or a fluke. Hoping it shoots back up tomorrow!

Teeny - Glad you have an eviction date. Seems like we've had some stubborn babies so far in our little group, lol. 

Peski - Good luck in the tww! Love it when it feels more relaxed. 

Afm - Officially 8 months tomorrow! So 8 weeks left. I still feel like I have so much to do, like schedule the hospital tour and do the breastfeeding class if I want to, and buy the remaining things we need, and get everything washed and put away, and pack the hospital bag. I get worn out so easily I'm not getting things done very quickly. And now I'm running out of time - it's flying by. I still catch myself in the mirror and stare at my belly amazed that this is actually happening after all this time. And still in a bit of disbelief that there is a real baby in there that I'm growing with my body lol. Human biology is so weird!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away. I accidentally unsubscribed and was in a pretty self-pitying place for a few days, but I feel a little better now. Will have to spend a good while later going through and reading what everyone's been up to so I can give a proper response!


----------



## blablamana

ksquared: congrats on 8 months! You are gettting so close! 
I'm hoping to hand in my thesis around the 11th. I'm currently finishing up one case study and then still have to do another (around 6000 words, not that big a deal) + conclusion and then make sure the layout is totally correct. :) 

Trixie: You'll have your bfp hun and I do think taking a relaxed approach is more fitting for you and your DH. 

Bee: eeek, so close to your scan, can't wait! 
Drum: Glad you are doing well! Thomas is treating me rather well, kicking all over the place on most days. Sometimes when I think he's asleep, I worry like a madman though. 
Squirrel: I'm glad you're back hun, I missed you. I hope you are doing better now, I know ttc sucks sometimes and you deserve so much better than what you've currently been dealing with <3

As for my SO, yes men are stupid. 

Sorry again for being so quiet, I'm so busy and still dealing with a lot at the moment. I'll try to keep up with the thread more, I'm sorry! I read everything you ladies have to say, just takes me more of an effort to reply at the moment. Big hugs to all of you :hugs:

Very happy to be at 24 weeks now though!:)


----------



## Smille24

I've been having a terrible time sleeping. The 1st tri, it seemed like I had insomnia. Then it went away. Now, I can't fall asleep and when I do, I'm up several times a night. I just don't feel tired, but I know I am. So much on my mind I guess. My mom is stressing me out and causing unnecessary drama, I miss my dd and all of the things that we still need to do is weighing on me. I'm meeting up with a good friend this morning. I'm very excited bc I need it.

Squirrel- I'm sorry you weren't in a good place. It's hard especially when your journey has come to assisted conception. It's difficult to accept, it's still a burden for me bc idk if we will be able to conceive our 3rd and last naturally. I read your journal and 2 eggs sounds like great odds. I only had 1 and felt like my body failed me. It's going to happen I feel it. :hugs:.


----------



## gina236

Guyssss! I got a line yesterday! 23 dpo and just getting a true line. Idk what's going on but DH saw it too! I thought, maybe a messed up test, but this morning has another faint line on it! Idk what is going on but I can't help but be hopeful :) 

Bee I can't wait to see if there is 1 or 2 in there!

Texas, that is an amazing chart! Looks like the supplement change is doing you good!

Ttc I love that you are a Lego man! :haha:

Teeny, hope you don't need to be induced and she comes out soon!

Trixie, hope you get your surprise bfp soon!

Karma, hope that cold is a sign of a bfp to come! Implantation lowers your immune system so it's very possible!

Ksquared, ahh home stretch! 

Squirrel, sorry you've been in a bad place. Hope it gets better <3

Smille, hope you can catch some sleep. 

Sorry to anyone I missed! :hugs:

BTW this is post 7000 on this thread!:haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ladies thanks for the good wishes. i think i'm alright? they did bloodwork which was perfect but before that the discharge was smelling pretty rank and they made it sound like i had a uterine infection and were talking ultrasounds and all kinds of terrible terrible things leading to hospitalization and whatnot.

but the blood was the first check- and came back perfect. so they said just keep an eye on it. so i am, but it's scary! i think i'm going to be alright.


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> Guyssss! I got a line yesterday! 23 dpo and just getting a true line. Idk what's going on but DH saw it too! I thought, maybe a messed up test, but this morning has another faint line on it! Idk what is going on but I can't help but be hopeful :)
> 
> Bee I can't wait to see if there is 1 or 2 in there!
> 
> Texas, that is an amazing chart! Looks like the supplement change is doing you good!
> 
> Ttc I love that you are a Lego man! :haha:
> 
> Teeny, hope you don't need to be induced and she comes out soon!
> 
> Trixie, hope you get your surprise bfp soon!
> 
> Karma, hope that cold is a sign of a bfp to come! Implantation lowers your immune system so it's very possible!
> 
> Ksquared, ahh home stretch!
> 
> Squirrel, sorry you've been in a bad place. Hope it gets better <3
> 
> Smille, hope you can catch some sleep.
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed! :hugs:
> 
> BTW this is post 7000 on this thread!:haha:

Maybe the spotting was your body forcing out an egg. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I hope you get some sleep tonight but wow! Scan is tomorrow :happydance: Each milestone seems to take forever at first but it really all goes by so fast it won't be long before you're holding lo 

Teeny I am sorry she decided not to come early. I am so excited for Friday though. Wishing you an easy labor. :hugs: You'll be holding her this weekend! Hopefully she be the most content and happy baby and make up for the wait!

Trix I know you'll get that BFP soon. The wait is always the worst though. Everything crossed for his cycle being it!

Karma everything crossed for a beautiful BFP. 

Pes welcome back! I hope this cycle is it. Wishing your lots of luck hun.

KSquared, wow your pregnancy is flying! Still plenty of time though. Congratulations on 8 months! I will try to get pictures soon. Knowing me as soon as Hubby is done and the room has aired I'll be in there lol.

Squirrel I am glad you're back hun. I hate that this are not easier on you, but will be praying this cycle works and you get that beautiful rainbow BFP. :hugs:

Smille I hope your morning goes well hun. I hope you can get some good rest soon and things start to unwind. Since your DH will be off soon as well have you considered a spa or personal day? Congratulations only one more week until 3rd tri!

Gina everything crossed for you and a rainbow!

Mommy I am glad things are looking up. Hope erything continues to do so!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Trix - Glad you and DH are in a better place

Bla - Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Squirrel - So sorry you weren't in a good place but, glad things are looking up. Big hugs to you, you know we're all here for you <3 

Gina - SO EXCITING!!! Hopefully that line gets darker and darker!!! 

Karma - I think I was already 6 weeks when I got that cold. I don't get sick very often so, it was a nice sign knowing that my immune system is compromised. The cold knocked me on my a$$ for 2 days, it was terrible. Again, all your signs sound promising. 

Pesk - FX this is it!!! 

Ks - It was pretty hot on Sunday! I found myself a seat in the shade and stayed put. Minus my back being in the sun lol. 

Smile - Sorry you're not sleeping well. Hopefully you can get some sleep soon <3 Have a great day out with your friend!

Mommy - I'm sorry you're going through all this and hope you're doing ok. When my cousin had her little girl in February, she ended up back in the hospital a week after giving birth with a bad UTI. Big hugs that you feel better soon <3 

Bee - 1 day!!!! What time is your appt. tomorrow so that I can sit around and stalk the outcome  I can't wait!!! Still going with twins <3


----------



## beemeck

wow mommy super scary. glad they are keeping an eye on it :hugs:

ks - omg sunday was brutal! I was at a bridal shower and the only way to describe it was - melting, yes! I can't imagine being 8 months pregnant - which btw congrats! the home stretch :) 

smille - sorry you aren't getting sleep :nope: I haven't been sleeping well either and it's all consuming. the whole day gets ruined. I'm sure missing your DD is hard. I hope this doesn't become a third tri habit for you :hugs:

karma - good luck, let us know how it's going! 

tex, sweet - so ready to stalk your charts today!

ttc - scan is at 11 tomorrow .I wanted earlier but they do IUIs in the morning ,which I know all too well. So 11 it is. I'm a mess about it already!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee- good luck at your scan tomorrow! I can't wait for an update from you.... 

Gina- I want to see your lines! Major congrats lady!!

Squirel- I feel you on the being in a bad place. I felt really down earlier in the month about my super shirt cycle and my body being all jacked up. This month has been a bit better and I should know Sunday if I am pregnant or not. I'm not going to test until then. I really really hope IUI works for you and you get your BFP and it sticks this time.

I'm super irritated at the moment. Living with my mother in law is really getting to me. She doesn't much care for me and she goes out of her way to make snide comments and when I try to help she says I do it wrong and just re does it. Exactly how does one empty the trash wrong? Or clean the toilet wrong? Anyway I basically gave up trying to help and now I just make sure I pick up after myself and tabitha and call it good.

Stalk away at my chart ladies! It's lower than yesterday so that kinda sucks. Just have to see what it does in the next few days. It's still a super pretty chart so at least maybe the tea is helping with my horomones


----------



## KarmaLeigh

ksquared:I had really bad i pains this time as well as ovulation spotting... It threw me off a bit cuz I don't think I normally get the o spotting at least not usually... These next 8 weeks r gonna fly by.

Squirrel: sorry u have been down hun, just keep ur head up and I'm really hoping I get the BFP this cycle.

Gina: yeahim hoping it was... Not so much cramping today now and my head cold seems to be basically gone (still just a tad stuffy but not much) so excited about the line, hoping it gets darker for u!!!

Mommy: glad the bloods came back good. Hope it's nothing and it goes away quickly...

TTC: yeah it was bad for 2 days and today it's damn near gone... Slightly stuffy with a small cough but that's it... Cramping is even gone. 

AFM: my cold seems to be at the end already which normally when I'm sick it last for days and days... Its only been 2 days well 3 counting today but it's basically gone... Slightly stuffy and slight cough but nothing at all even like yesterday. Actually woke up and was able to breath lol. Cramping has gone too... My CP is higher then it was yesterday and a lot more wetter. Still having a ton of watery cm with every now and then it would have a small chunk of white stretchyness to it but not stretchy like ew. IDK I tried going back and looking at past cycles but for some reason I guess I didn't chart my cm for 4 or 5 days before af last couple cycles so IDK but when I think about it I thought I usually had what looked like school glue cm but it rubs in like lotion or up r to af but now I'm not sure... Only time will tell I guess... Another BFN on ic this morning. Gonna try and not take another today but I'm a poas addict so I probably will. I have clinical guard tests and I'm wondering if they r just not as sensitive as I thought they were... I have one dollar tree test I'm waiting to take after I get a positive on an ic just to verify... I know the dollar tree is sensitive. Just don't know which is more sensitive. I am either 11 or 12dpo today... I think.. I'm wondering if maybe I'm off on O... I had positive opk Thursday late afternoon and SHOW on Saturday the 18th in the a.m. so I'm think I O on Saturday so I guess I would only be 11dpo? But I usually go straight to the school glue looking cm right after o all the way to af but I had ew Wednesday through Friday that week then Saturday and Sunday it was kinda EWCM but it was more white then clear those 2 days... It was weird cuz literally right after i o it goes straight to the other type of cm... But it stayed stretchy for a couple more days after. IDK


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Oh and when I cough I get this horrible sharp pain in my lower pelvic area and it hurts really bad


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I hated living with our in laws. After my dh graduated college we moved back home until he found work. We were the only ones who cleaned the house, did laundry and made dinner. She would go around telling people we were slobs and did nothing to contribute. I about lost it on her. While we lived there, that was the cleanest her place had ever been. She barely cleans and is a pack rat so her house is pretty gross. She constantly left us nasty notes and chore lists like we were children. I worked, was raising a child and had to be her maid while she sat on her bum. It was the worst year of my life. Then when we told her we were moving out she had the nerve to say we'd never make it smh. I feel you, it sucks. Hang in there.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So u had a really small amount of really light pink spotting right after I had a short lasting cramping feeling... AF due Saturday but I usually only spot the evening before I start full flow so I shouldn't start spotting til Friday late afternoon or evening but the last couple times I went pee there was nothing on the tp but I didn't check cp/cm again yet but last I did check I had watery kinda white stretchy cm not ew obviously but IDK... I am really starting to hate this tww crap!!! Wish our bodies would just automatically tell us if we conceived...


----------



## KarmaLeigh

I know it's just wishful thinking but I'm really hoping it was ib but not sure...


----------



## TexasRider

The only saving grace is they are leaving for a trip July 8th and will be gone for 10 days. The last bit of renovation work will be done the week of July 25 and then hopefully we will be moving in that weekend. As long as everything goes ok


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gina, are you going to post a pic? Perhaps ovulation was late and your dates are slightly off? Congratulations. Xx

Bee, good luck at your scan today. I'll be thinking of you. Xx

Good to see you back Squirell. I hope the IUI does the trick this cycle. Xx


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - it's nice to see you back even though I've really only just come back as well. I totally understand the sad place, hopefully everything will come together this time. 

Gina - maybe your body has finally told itself "Look, enough is enough. Let's pull it together and get this thing going." One way or another, it may have decided to stop messing around and start getting down to business. 

Karma - I'd love it if we just got an email or something. "Hello, this is your womb. I'm just sending you a quick message to let you know you're pregnant. That is all."

Afm, well, I could symptom spot but I'm reminding myself that the only symptom I should watch for is a late AF. We'll see shortly! FX for everyone!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Did my nightly cm/cp check and still the same cm and cp except no pink... So the spotting stopped already...


----------



## gina236

This was the pic from the other day. Hasn't gotten any darker than that. No idea. I did hear sometimes these tests will pick up a LH surge so I did an opk this morning that was totally negative. No idea. Just waiting on things to darken or my doctor to approve a blood test. Either way I switched to my good prenatals and am acting as if I am pregnant just in case.
 



Attached Files:







2016-06-28_19.34.23.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommyxofxone

beeeeee! good luck today! thinking of you hun <3


----------



## Smille24

Bee- best of luck today at your appt. I cannot wait to see your update eek!!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Karma - Sounds like you're having some good signs. My FX for yoU!

Gina - I see that line!!! 

Pesk - Wouldn't that be great? A lot less stressful too lol

Bee - TODAY IS IT!!!! I'm so excited for you. Good luck!! Can't wait to hear all about it <3


----------



## trixiesmith

Good luck today bee!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Good luck today bee!!!! Can't wait to hear how the scan went!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you ladies for all your kind words of rewelcome :hugs: still need to go through and see what you're all up to!

Bee, been thinking about you today. I really hope you have an amazing scan! Can't wait to see a picture of Baby Bee!


----------



## beemeck

One baby in the uterus !!! :)


----------



## blablamana

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gina236

Congrats bee!!


----------



## trixiesmith

yay bee! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Conundrum

Congrats bee!


----------



## TexasRider

Bee! Great news!!!'


----------



## squirrel.

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: That's the best news Bee! I've been waiting to see you write that all day!!! So happy for you! Did you get a picture?


----------



## beemeck

thank you everyone!! 

squirrel - I posted the pic to the fb group, just because it's so much easier. I'm telling you - you can't see a thing! :haha:

I feel a lot better, but not in the clear just yet. we could see the flicker of the HB if I held really still, but it was hard. she tried to pick up the heart rate, and couldn't. my last pregnancy we had the heart rate and right around this same time, and that was in my cervix! I'm going to look back at dates and check. the dr wants another scan in 2 weeks. I'm glad, but was curious why. he said this first one was to make sure baby was in my uterus, so next one will be to check on everything. I'm not sure what that means. I thought my only risk factor was the extrauterine pregnancy. He said baby is so small it's hard to tell anything. I'm wondering if baby is too small or if the heart rate should have been picked up by now.... 

so feeling worried, but trying not to stress. I can make it through another 2 weeks. I have to. the us tech isn't really a pleasant person. I asked if there were more than one and she was like nope. I think as soon as she found the baby she stopped though. the whole thing was so quick. so who knows. :shrug:

thanks for all of the love and support ! <3


----------



## campn

Bee he probably just wants to see and hear that heart beat and see that baby is growing fine! At 6 weeks hearing the heart isn't too easy, my tech had to measure it a few times to get any number at all! As long as you're measuring on track (and your hCG def says you are!)


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Can I join the lucky thread?! TTC#2. I had just given birth to #1 when this thread was started :haha: I am 1DPO, hubby and I got tons of :sex: in so hopefully we caught the egg. We are doing all the "tricks" for trying for a girl. Still have some intense left sided ovulation cramps, and my OPK surge was still going strong this morning, I think I'm going to force myself to wait until July 9th (10DPO) to test :nope: Especially if I have a long surge and may not even have ovulated yet. Plus that way it would be Saturday morning and I don't have to worry about work. The hard part will be waiting that long :haha: AF is due July 13th.


----------



## blablamana

O hun, as campn said... really, don't worry. At six weeks it is so hard to measure the heartbeat and very hard to even measure the baby (C-R). For me at 7 weeks, the midwife had an old shitty machine and she could see the heartbeat but I couldn't see a thing lol. Very hard to see with such a tiny baby, unless you have a trained eye. And even then it's hard. With me they didn't even try to measure the heartbeat with that thing before I was 10 weeks preggo! 

In two weeks, you'll be able to see it much clearer already and I'm certain they'll be able to measure it then :)


----------



## squirrel.

As others have said Bee, I wouldn't worry that they couldn't measure heart rate yet. They are so so so tiny at this stage that it's so hard to measure it. You could see it and that's amazing, many people don't even get that at 6 weeks. I'm sorry the technician was curt and abrupt. A little bedside manner goes a long way and I'm always amazed when healthcare professionals are cold or even rude with patients. Why do a job that involves lots of interactions with people if you can't muster the energy to be nice and pleasant to people? :shrug: Even if you're having a bad day, you suck it up; it's not your patient's fault! I've had plenty of rubbish horrible days, but if I took that out on my pupils, I would be a terrible human being! It doesn't take a lot of effort to be nice to people.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - First off a HUGE congratulations to you and DH!!! I don't have much experience but, I do know that hearing HB can take a bit. I didn't hear bubs until almost 7 weeks and then at my next appt. is was loud and clear! I'm still in shock that there's only 1!


----------



## squirrel.

Texas: Your chart is looking so awesome!! I love that climbing temp! And go you for having a triphasic chart too - thats only happened to me a couple of times with FF. So nice to see it say things like that. I have my fingers massively crossed for you!

Sweet: Your chart is looking pretty amazing too! I know you were worried about that drop, but its come back up. 9dpo is the most common day for implantation. Implantation dip maybe?? I have my fingers so so crossed for you too!

Drum: Glad youre doing well and are having a bit of an energy boost. Pregnancy can be so unbelievably draining, so its nice to hear youre feeling lively.

Teeny: Eek! So excited for you for tomorrow! I hope your little lady doesnt keep you hanging around and that the labour goes well. Cant wait to see the little princess!

Tribe: Im glad the NTNP is going well for you. It sounds divine not to be carried away with the stress of TTC. If this IUI is a bust then I might follow suit and try the NTNP train for a while while we try to work out how we can get the money together for IVF.

Karma: Sorry about your BFNs, but your signs are sounding so great! I hope this is it for you and youre about to see a lovely BFP coming your way.

Peski: Welcome back to you too :wave: :hugs: Im really glad youre having a nice relaxed cycle. Im very envious :haha:

Ksquared: Wow!! 8 months!! That has flown by (Im sure it doesnt feel like it for you). It gets like that towards the end of pregnancy doesnt it? All of a sudden all those things you had plenty of time for pile up until youre rushing to get everything done before baby decides to show! Haha! That amazed disbelieving feeling lasts until that baby ends up in your arms. Even when I was in the theatre with Oscar pushing him out by forceps delivery, there was a moment between contractions where there was complete silence and I remember thinking about how there couldnt possibly be a baby coming out of me. Surely not! A baby!? Me? Then when I saw him and he was placed on me, it was the weirdest weirdest moment!! With Isla it wasnt the same, as I was already mummy to Oscar, but that first moment with your first baby, wow! What a moment! I really envy first time mums that amazing mind-blowing moment when life changes forever! :D

Bla: Oh no, sorry to hear youre dealing with a lot going on right now. Im sorry I missed it. Whats going on? Hope you and baby are okay :hugs: And congrats on V-day!!! :dance:

Smile: Im sorry to hear youre not sleeping well and that your mother is stressing you out :hugs: Thats not what you need as you approach the third trimester. Hope your friend-date was fun! 

Gina: Wow! What is going on with your cycle/tests! How confusing and frustrating for you. I see that line clearly! Have you been to doctor to have your levels checked?

TTCbaby: Thank you :hugs: How are you doing? Hope first tri is treating you kindly?




AFM: SOOOO!!!!! Havent updated on here in a while Im on my 7th day of taking the FSH injections (puregon, which is the same as follistim). Im on small doses and when I went for a scan on Tuesday, only two follicles were growing bigger than the others (with one not too far behind). I know, I know, I know, two is great :haha: but me being the spoilt princess I am, am feeling disappointed there werent more! Its just that with the clomid cycles I had two both times and got pregnant, but lost the both, so I just have this dread of only having two. I know with the FSH theyll be better quality eggs than with the climid, but Im still super scared. If this doesnt work. well it doesnt bear thinking about to be honest! Its probably my last day of injecting myself today, which is good as its sore to do so, but also, Ill miss it, as I nerdilily feel like a badass injecting myself :haha: :haha: :haha: I have another scan tomorrow afternoon to see how my follies have responded (fingers crossed for three, fingers crossed for three, fingers crossed for three!!!!!) and Im expecting them to schedule my IUI for Monday or Tuesday (CD13 or CD14). I hope CD13 as Im off work. Im hoping they say to trigger Sunday night. I cant wait to be in the TWW and to put all this injection, follicles stress behind me.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Squirel - I'm doing ok. I just received a call from my OB though that apparently I'm a carrier for Cystic Fibrous but, I shouldn't worry because more than likely FH is not. They're going to have FH go for blood. I'm still a little stressed about that but, he's reassured me that it's very rare. I'm sorry you've been stressing and I promise to keep everything crossed that you'll have 3 follies there!!!!


----------



## peskipiksee

Gina - I can definitely see that line and without squinting. This could be it, in which case . . . no Tough Mudder. I'm so conflicted now, I was excited for you doing the Tough Mudder but there could be a baby brewing . . . a maybe-baby. FX that it's baby!

Bee - Serious excitement time! Baby in the right spot and don't worry too much about the heartbeat. At this stage, it's usually too fluttery to pick up properly but by 8 weeks, it should be much more clear.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel thanks hun, and everything is crossed for those three! I am glad the injections are done after today but I hope they have worked their magic! I am so excited for you and this cycle! 

TTC :hugs: I am sorry about the call, even though it's rare it's certainly worrying. Please keep us updated!

Pink welcome! Lots of baby dust!

Bee :hugs: the ladies are right though. A lot of OBs in this area are making you wait until 8 weeks for that very reason. Congrats again Momma. Since I was wrong about the twins I am going with Campn on team pink! So excited!


----------



## gina236

Thanks ladies. I have not seen a doctor yet and won't until these lines get darker. It's 400 for me to get blood drawn so I want to make sure it's not a faulty batch of tests or something first. Peski, thanks. Depending on how the first trimester treats me I would still think about doing the TM! I did it last year and I wasn't that bad. I would just have to walk it instead of run it which I did last year anyways lol. I am volunteering this year so I'll be up there either way. But all depends if I get MS or have any complications. Obviously if my doctor says don't do it I won't but I would be exactly 12 weeks the day of it. I'm just so torn. I had this happen in January where I got a bfp really late and that ended in a miscarriage at 7+4. But that time the lines would come and go. This time they are staying but not progressing. Can't wait for my FRER to come in so I can know for sure if it's just the tests messing with me!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you Drum, will do <3


----------



## ciz

whats the fb group please?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ciz - sent you a PM!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

can I join the FB group too?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pink - of course  Just sent you a message <3


----------



## Smille24

Pink- welcome to our group! Fxd you catch that egg.

Bee- they didn't see me for my final scan at my RE until 7wks and there was a hb. My 1st scan at around 5 wks there wasn't much to see so looking for a HB was not necessary. It's still early to establish one yet. I know it's hard, but try not to worry. I'm so happy your appt went well otherwise. The technician I had my 2nd scan wasn't very friendly and asked me why we waited so long. Uh...obviously if I'm here it means we had issues. 

Squirrel- I'm really excited about your scan and am hoping you get 3 good sized follies to give you peace of mind. 

I went grocery shopping with my dh this evening and was walking around the store and all of a sudden my abdomen ached. It srill hurts, but is feeling much better now that I laid down. I've been wiped out since not sleeping good. Hopefully it's just a phase, otherwise I see lots of afternoon naps in my future.


----------



## MrsW1985

Bee- congrats. I wouldn't worry too much about the 2nd ultrasound, I have to have the same thing. And my ob said it was just a more in depth scan, and to discuss hospitals and midwives and birthplans, what to expect, what to do and not to do etc.


----------



## Hopefulxmom

I wanna join!!! I could use some luck

I plan on testing on the 13th:) that's because AF is due on the 11th


----------



## trixiesmith

welcome to the new ladies! 

squirrel - it is quite nice to not worry about it. Aside from before AF started last week, that was the most I've stressed about it in months. I don't miss that part at all, but I have started to temp and track on FF again though. DH doesn't seem to mind that I am, which I think is kind of a good thing considering we agreed I wouldn't until we decided to try again. Or maybe he's being polite and keeping his thoughts to himself lol. I'm keeping my fx for three follies for you! 

Gina - I'm not sure if I said so already but I see that line. Fx your frer comes in and you get a dark blaring bfp.


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I'm chart stalking and WOW that chart is AMAZING! I definitely think this is your cycle.


----------



## beemeck

Texas - I dreamt you got your bfp !!! I hope it means something .....


----------



## TexasRider

Lol thanks everyone! I hope it is too. I woke up at 3:30 with my daughter ( she needed to eat before 5 cause she's having a sedated mri today and can only do clear liquids after 5 am. I didn't want her to get car sick on the way there so I got up and did breakfast) and the temp was 97.52 but I adjusted it to my normal 5:30 time and it was 97.95. Plus I fell back asleep and took it at just before 6 and it was 97.92 so hopefully it was accurate. Tomorrows temp will be more telling since I usually get the temp drop of doom the day before AF. 

I'm feeling kinda crampy down there which isn't usually a symptom of AF as I usually don't get cramps. And if I do it's definitely not till she actually starts...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hopeful - Welcome!! 

Tex - FX this is it! I'm jumping on board with the other ladies and I'm going to say this will be your cycle though  

US ladies, anyone have any big 4th of July plans?


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> US ladies, anyone have any big 4th of July plans?

A bunch of cookouts lol. I have a graduation party tomorrow, a friend's cookout Sun and we may have a little thing Mon. Plus going to see fireworks.


----------



## beemeck

busy, busy! same here - family wedding on saturday so my brother, sister and SIL are in town. cookout on Sunday and birthday party cookout on Monday. :sleep:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Checking in! My ovulation test was negative this morning so I think I'm 1DPO today, not yesterday. Time for the looong tww wait...


----------



## OhHappyZ

Texas, your chart looks like mine! Do you usually have an 11 day LP? and you are on 13 now? fxfx!!! 

I had spotting at 9DPO. I am so so hoping that I get my bfp. I'm cautiously hopeful, because I almost know that AF is going to show tomorrow, right when I get my hopes up. That evil witch.


----------



## TexasRider

No I usually have a 13-14 day Lp. Last months cycle was crazy and I started using a yogi tea with dong quai and some other stuff to help regulate things and it looks like it's helping


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh gotcha. Well still, it is looking good. FX for you dear!!


----------



## Hopefulxmom

Yay thank you...:) so happy to be here again (I was on BNB when I was TTC my daughter..just under a different name that I don't have access to anymore)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all I don't have time to acknowledge you all so I hope you are well, bee congrats on a baby in the uterus and like the others said try not to stress too much that he wants a second ultrasound in a couple of weeks it's probably just to recheck the heartbeat I'm sure things are fine. Squirrel fingers cross you get one more good follicle to trigger for you. 

AFM: not much to report my temps went up and I'm feeling so sick and nauseous and I'm working 12 hours today but it's all overtime due to the holiday today in Canada. I hope I make it through I've been vomiting since last night. I tested yesterday BFN but I'll test again Monday when AF is over due hopefully it'll come up positive. I'm not gonna worry myself with it for now. Talk soon :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Sweet, your chart looks fantastic and your signs are promising! FX!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

OhHappyZ said:


> Sweet, your chart looks fantastic and your signs are promising! FX!!

Thank you! I hope it's a good thing


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So things r still the same for me today... Same cm/cp my sickness is gone. I still have a bit of extra phlegm going on but that's it... No af type cramping like I normally do. Af due tomorrow. Another BFN today... Just waiting for af to start... Around 14dpo I believe... Maybe a day or 2 less but still BFNs so just waiting on the witch to arrive...

Edit: spoke to soon... Just started spotting so right on time. CD1 starts tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

Omg!! You guys! My chart!!! My temp didn't go down.... It went up!! And dang it I have no tests here since I am staying At my mil. I'm going to have to go buy a FRER or something so I can POAS.

Does anyone think I might not be 14dpo? Like maybe FF got it wrong?

But eek!!!!!


----------



## gina236

Texas I can't see anywhere else you could have ovulated! Go POAS!!!


----------



## TexasRider

And.... My husband is an asshole. I Told him I needed to go buy a pregnancy test cause I might be and he was like "I doubt it" I tried to explain my chart to him and he's just like I don't know what that means. So I gave up and I feel like crying


----------



## BabyForIris

Tex... :hugs: I swear sometimes men have no brains. I'm sorry. But for real, get your butt into a car and go get yourself a test. Because I think it's time to test. Even if your hubby is too blind to see it. 

And if you want...ill come smack him for making you feel bad. :haha:

I think we all have a great feeling for you this round hun. :)


----------



## TexasRider

Well hubs just called and I guess he's out of the doghouse somewhat. He drove to work thinking he had to work and found out they decided to close today and Monday for the holiday. So he's going to buy me a test. I told him to get a cheap one lol


----------



## beemeck

Tex - amazing chart. Everything is crossed for you over here !!!!! Holding my breath til I hear from you


----------



## TexasRider

Argh... The store was out of cheapies. Now I gotta make up an excuse to go to either my house or the dollar store and get a cheapie lol


----------



## Smille24

Men dont get it. They're clueless. I def think your preggo!!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## squirrel.

I'm sorry Texas :hugs: your chart is looking amazing. I'm so sorry it didn't lead to a BFP yet. Could be a late implanter. You're not out till the witch shows. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.



So IUI today ladies and I was disappointed to hear DH's count was low. 8 million after wash, just past the 5 million minimum. :( not too hopeful it's worked!


----------



## TexasRider

It's ok. It's possible I am pregnant but it could be dilute urine. I used a cheapie instead of a frer or maybe I i am only 10-12dpo? My timing is good if I am so I will give it a few more days and see what happens. at least the yogi tea looks like it's helping my horomones... These are the highest Temps I've had post O in a long time


----------



## Smille24

Texas- sorry for the bfn. I agree it could still be early. 

Squirrel- I know it seems disappointing, but it's possible. We only had 2 mil. They select the best swimmers. I still have hope.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So still a BFN 15dpo now af is not in full force... Spotting has turned brown but not hitting my liner... Cp is low now though and a bit harder... IDK Cm was not there this morning but this late afternoon it's a lot and brown so idk... I'm usually spotting pink for only a day before af which I did last night but now it's still spotting and only brown no pink...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all just wanted to check in and tell you BFN on both a digital clear blue weeks indicator and also cheapie I feel I'm out even though my sickness is still here :/


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Still no af and I checked my cp/cm and my cervix is softer then earlier now and barely any brown spotting at all!!!! Wtf BFN but 15dpo but my luteal phase never past 14dpo... IDK what to think... Gonna do my last pg test tomorrow morning


----------



## PinkPokaDots

2DPO today. A little crampy, some nausea. I went swimming today. It's ok to swim right after ovulation right? It won't harm anything?


----------



## Smille24

PinkPokaDots said:


> 2DPO today. A little crampy, some nausea. I went swimming today. It's ok to swim right after ovulation right? It won't harm anything?

Swimming and every day activities are perfectly fine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

definitely swimming is really good for you! :) wish i could swim. yucky pp.


----------



## blablamana

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? 
Getting on with the two week wait? Ready to ovulate? It's been so quiet! 
Texas, still no AF I see? 
Preggo's feeling alright? 

Still dealing with a lot of stuff, but it's getting better. 
- ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah no AF yet but I think it will be today sometime. I had a huge temp drop yesterday and today my temp is around 97.5 which oddly is how my temp starts out (there abouts) every time I had cd1. So I really feel like it will be soon. But it's ok it means I can try again lol.

I feel you on the mil thing. I have the worst one ever. She's usually nice to my face mostly but since we've been staying here it's been worse. She literally drinks at least a whole bottle of wine every night by herself. Usually starts around 3 so by 6 she's totally drunk and stays that way all night. And she gets rude when she's drunk. Then instead of apologizing for being a biotch she just acts extra nice once she realizes she has crossed the line to "make up" for the fact she was rude. I'm beyond ready to move back home. 

On the renovation front the Sheetrock guy should hopefully finish this week so I can prime and paint next week and our cabinets can go in the week of the 18th and floors the 25 and then us move in that weekend. I hope. I bought the wrong Kind of doors for the bathroom yesterday so we have to take them back. I needed left Inswing doors for the bathrooms and closets and I bought right. Ugh but at least I only have to take back 4 doors thank goodness. The guy we have installing our doors is installing all the Interior and exterior doors then priming and painting them and the trim for $1200 which I think is a huge bargain lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all sorry about the MIL situations Tex and BlaBla

AFM: I am fully expecting that AF will show her ugly face here today or tomorrow my temp dropped well below cover and I am a little disheartened by it. I just want to be pregnant already


----------



## Conundrum

Hey ladies, hope all is going well. Got back in last night around midnight so catching up has been slow.Thinking of all of you! For my US ladies Happy 4th!

Bla sorry about that hun :hugs: Hopefully she'll learn to keep her opinions to herself or SO will do something next time to nip it.

TeX I am sorry about your MIL as well. Glad everything is going well on the remodel, not too much longer! Really hope AF stays away


----------



## OhHappyZ

blablamana said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing?
> Getting on with the two week wait? Ready to ovulate? It's been so quiet!
> Texas, still no AF I see?
> Preggo's feeling alright?
> 
> Still dealing with a lot of stuff, but it's getting better. Whining below, so feel free to skip ;)
> 
> Spoiler
> We went out to dinner last night with my MIL because of her birthday and I did not have fun.
> She started by saying that I'm pale, and that I'm probably not eating healthy enough (excuse me, how would you know).
> Then she said that wanting the baby in our room with us for the first months was stupid. I told her that I don't want to leave the baby all alone after nine months super close to mommy and that we will build that up. She repeated how stupid that was. SO said NOTHING. Ehm, HUN, we BOTH wanted that. BOTH.
> 
> She said some other stuff too and I was sad that SO left me all alone in the line of fire. Never once said something like: Mom, we both decided this. Nah, just let your pregnant girlfriend deal with that alone. We had a good talk about it in the car on the way home though and he'll try to be more assertive when she is going against me like that.. and stand with ME instead of say nothing or semi-agree with her all of a sudden.
> 
> Pretty sure that she'll disagree about everything from now on, so I fully expect comments about my hopes to breastfeed for a year. Only wanting to work for 2-3 days max (she says that moms shouldn't be stay at home parents and should work) and the fact that SO and I will try to follow attachment parenting (aka not letting the baby 'cry it out') will probably be bullshit to her as well .
> 
> I think she means well, but her way is the best way and whatever ideas I (and SO) might have are therefore ridiculous by default.

Omg that sounds just like my dads wife. She has no filter and acts like her opinion is the only one that matters. I wouldn't even bother arguing with her, because she will never agree. Try to stay off of parenting topics if you can and if she tries to tell you how to do something, just ignore it and change subjects to her. I bet she love talking about herself. Or, if she really won't let go, tell her that although you appreciate her suggestions, that this is your child and you would prefer that she keep her nasty comments to herself. People like that are usually so into themselves that they don't realize they are stepping on someone's toes unless you put them in their place. Then just blame the pregnancy hormones for not saying it nicer:haha: Good luck honey. Just remember, whatever you decide to do with your baby is perfect. You are the mommy and you are making all the right choices and doing a perfect job :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Bla- sorry about your mil. Mine always shares her opinions, but I'm to the point after 14yrs of dealing with her that idgaf and will tell her to shut it. I had planned on sleeping in the nursery at least the 1st month, but it isn't going to work out that way with the size of the room and furniture. Putting a bassinet in our room is out of the question bc dh will be working 72hrs a week and he needs his sleep. My mil gave her opinion about pain meds during labor. She said God intended for painful delivery and meds drug the baby. I plan on a natural birth, but if not I'll be damned if I let her shame me. It's my body, my baby, my choice. Your SO should stick up for you, otherwise just tell her that you understand she has her own opinion, but she really needs to keep them to herself. 

Texas and sweet- I'm so sorry about the temp drops. I was really hoping you'd both get lucky this cycle.


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies!Sorry about all you ladies also dealing with MILs. I don't know why that seems to be so difficult, we didn't steal them away or something  

Smille: Nothing wrong with having the baby sleep in its own room of course, if you can't do it otherwise or don't want to. I feel that everybody should do whatever feels best and I never judge. I just hate it when other people do, so I was baffled that she flat out said that it was stupid of me :") Exactly, don't let her shame you if you do need medication during labor. I plan on going natural too, but who knows right? 


Texas and sweet: Sorry about the temp drop :(


----------



## Smille24

Don't let her tell you her choices are stupid. You are the parent and she's not. Everyone parents differently and we need to all be accepting of that. Sorry you're dealing with her negativity.


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Texas and Sweet for your temps dropping :hugs: I hope AF still stays away for both of you! 

Bla: your MIL sounds horrid! I'm not surprised you're upset. Over here in the UK it's advised that you keep a newborn in your room for the first 6 months, maybe tell her that to keep her off your back! We had both of ours in with us for the first 12 months (not by choice) and now they both sleep through the night in their own rooms (they both did from 14 months on), so it doesn't do any harm to keep them in with you. I also actually coslept with both of mine for the whole time too, not by choice (I never planned to) but just because it was easier with breastfeeding and I was lazy :haha: Though Smille, I totally get not having space for baby in your room and know loads of people that successfully had baby in separate room from the beginning :)

I feel so lucky with my MIL. She says some pretty weird stuff most of the time, but she's good-hearted and would never mean to undermine me or say anything rude on purpose. 

So I am turning over a new leaf on being positive! I let myself wallow in some pretty serious self pity for a while there, but I need to pull myself out of it. I hope this cycle will work, but if it doesn't, it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## campn

Ben slept in his cosleeper until he was 11 months. It made breastfeeding a million times easier and I was less tired in the morning cause I didn't keep walking back and forth at night into another room. Even my formula feeding friends share cause it's easier. He moved to his room before he turned one easily and until now he sleeps just fine in his room no problems at all. 

I'm planning on doing the same this time, I loved our special bonding time and 11 months out of their entire lives sleeping next to us is no huge deal!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks a million ladies I'm just so disheartened :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

blablamana said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing?
> Getting on with the two week wait? Ready to ovulate? It's been so quiet!
> Texas, still no AF I see?
> Preggo's feeling alright?
> 
> Still dealing with a lot of stuff, but it's getting better.
> - ;)

sorry about your mil hun. And yeah in my experience dh doesn't really stick up for me either. pretty messed up. but mil knows better now cause i'll full out give my opinion. i found out they actually co-slept with all their littles, all this time i had no idea! was nice to know someone else did it cause actually my mother thinks its terrible i have him in with me. But man, however you get sleep is how i see it. as long as everyone is safe.



Smille24 said:


> Bla- sorry about your mil. Mine always shares her opinions, but I'm to the point after 14yrs of dealing with her that idgaf and will tell her to shut it. I had planned on sleeping in the nursery at least the 1st month, but it isn't going to work out that way with the size of the room and furniture. Putting a bassinet in our room is out of the question bc dh will be working 72hrs a week and he needs his sleep. My mil gave her opinion about pain meds during labor. She said God intended for painful delivery and meds drug the baby. I plan on a natural birth, but if not I'll be damned if I let her shame me. It's my body, my baby, my choice. Your SO should stick up for you, otherwise just tell her that you understand she has her own opinion, but she really needs to keep them to herself.
> 
> Texas and sweet- I'm so sorry about the temp drops. I was really hoping you'd both get lucky this cycle.

i did all natural births. this second one was way worse omg. at the end i was wondering why the hell i never did the epidural. but i guess i always figured at least the pain would end. And i got out the next day. and thank god cause the bills were insane.

but you gotta do what YOU gotta do. i wouldn't advise anyone to do a non medicated unless they have a great support person for in the room cause omg. it's torturous.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope you all had great weekends.

It seems like it's the hell weekend for MIL's. This weekend mine decided she's not speaking to FH because she misunderstood something and refuses to let him explain. 

Me and FH are going to a wedding in Mexico in May of next year. When we found out we were expecting, we figured out a plan for who will watch baby. We're going to split it between my best friend and my aunt (we'll be gone 4 nights). Apparently his mother thinks we don't trust her to watch the baby when in reality, we both agree that the house she lives in is NOT safe for a 5 month old. We also know that his mother is not in the best health and doesn't even have a license or a car so, if God forbid anything happened to the baby....then what? I don't even really want to ask my parents because, they're older and doubt they would want to wake up every few hours with the baby. 

Instead of talking to my FH about it and letting him explain that it has NOTHING to do with trust, she's now running her mouth to everyone and giving them the wrong story. FH brother called him and asked what was happening, FH asked what he heard and it's all WRONG. I about lost my cool last night @ dinner because of it and I told her to tell her if she thinks the environment she lives in is safe for a newborn, that makes me worry. UGH! Sorry, had to vent about that lol.


----------



## Sweetmama26

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you all had great weekends.
> 
> It seems like it's the hell weekend for MIL's. This weekend mine decided she's not speaking to FH because she misunderstood something and refuses to let him explain.
> 
> Me and FH are going to a wedding in Mexico in May of next year. When we found out we were expecting, we figured out a plan for who will watch baby. We're going to split it between my best friend and my aunt (we'll be gone 4 nights). Apparently his mother thinks we don't trust her to watch the baby when in reality, we both agree that the house she lives in is NOT safe for a 5 month old. We also know that his mother is not in the best health and doesn't even have a license or a car so, if God forbid anything happened to the baby....then what? I don't even really want to ask my parents because, they're older and doubt they would want to wake up every few hours with the baby.
> 
> Instead of talking to my FH about it and letting him explain that it has NOTHING to do with trust, she's now running her mouth to everyone and giving them the wrong story. FH brother called him and asked what was happening, FH asked what he heard and it's all WRONG. I about lost my cool last night @ dinner because of it and I told her to tell her if she thinks the environment she lives in is safe for a newborn, that makes me worry. UGH! Sorry, had to vent about that lol.

Ugh that is hard sorry about the family drama :(

AFM: Well AF reared her ugly head this afternoon, I am so stressed out and sad about it, I feel like this baby will never happen. I am just so disappointed I really want a baby.:cry:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sweetmama, you will get your baby. I felt like that, honestly. We were TTC for 16 months with a MMC too. We got there eventually against the odds and I'm now holding my precious rainbow. 
It's so hard not to give up and be disheartened. It will happen. There is no known time frame which is hard to accept. 
The ladies here will be supportive all the way. I'll keep my FX'd for the coming cycle. Xx


----------



## blablamana

Teeny: How are you and your little lady doing?? Congrats by the way! :D I heard that it wasn't a great experience :hugs: 

Aww TTC, I'm sorry that you are having family drama as well.. and way worse! Jeez, why don't ask what you guys think instead of make up an entire story in her mind and tell everybody those lies? Wth? 
Sorry hun :hugs: 

Sweet: I'm so sorry. :( I'm sure you'll have your little rainbow, it just sucks that we can't just get pregnant whenever we want to.. sometimes it's just incredibly unfair :hugs: 
I'll keep my fingers crossed that this will be your cycle! 

Squirrel: Yay for positivity! Self-pity is normal from time to time and hell, you've been through so much the last few months. Especially with Lost taking her aim at you in the midst of all the other stuff that you already had going on. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

5-6DPO. Took a test this am :haha: of course it was negative.. :blush: feeling hopeful this cycle. Will probably test everyday now.... 
Hope everyone gets their BFPs and the :witch: stays away


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had an awful experience with labour and birth blabla. It was a million miles from my last homebirth. 
Baby girl is safe and I'm okay so that's all that matters now. Recovery will take a while, but my DH is on paternity and won't let me do anything which is lovely. Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - big hugs to you as well. MIL's pffft!

Teeny - So glad to hear from you and a huge congratulations. I'm sorry it was a horrible experience but, so glad you and baby girl are healthy. <3


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Congrats Teeny!! Enjoy that squish


----------



## Smille24

I have my glucose test tomorrow and I'm really stressed. With my dd, I was told to fast. This dr said eat something prior. I passed with my dd but I'm still really worried. I've been very active like my last pregnancy and have really try to watch what I eat.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smile - I'm sure you'll do fine. FX that everything comes back great. Keep us updated! <3


----------



## PuppyL0ve

Hey everyone! I'm totally new to all this. It's my first month ttc #1 off bcp. AF due July 7 if my body is regulated. Had ewcm cd 14-16 and dtd before, during &after. Hoping it's my month but I also don't want to be naive with it being my first cycle ttc.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Welcome Puppy! GL with everything. When are you testing?


----------



## PuppyL0ve

PuppyL0ve said:


> Hey everyone! I'm totally new to all this. It's my first month ttc #1 off bcp. AF due July 7 if my body is regulated. Had ewcm cd 14-16 and dtd before, during &after. Hoping it's my month but I also don't want to be naive with it being my first cycle ttc.

I'm on cd 26 now and possibly almost 2 weeks past O. Been super constipated and low cramps on both sides of pelvic area. Can eat and eat during a meal and not get that "Omg I'm full and can't eat" sensation. I still and doubtful since it's my first cycle ttc and don't believe I could be lucky enough.


----------



## PuppyL0ve

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Welcome Puppy! GL with everything. When are you testing?

Thanks ttcbaby2015. I'm not sure when I should test. I was thinking since even though my body seems like it could've balanced out already maybe I should wait until a week after I expect AF so in 9 days? I'm so afraid to get a BFN.


----------



## PuppyL0ve

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Welcome Puppy! GL with everything. When are you testing?

Congrats on your mine craft pixel sized baby. How exciting!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Puppy - I can understand the hesitation but, you never know, it's very possible it could only take 1 cycle for you. Keep us posted when you do test! 

lol thank you, I still can't believe I'm already 12 weeks. It's flying by.


----------



## PuppyL0ve

Teeny Weeny said:


> I had an awful experience with labour and birth blabla. It was a million miles from my last homebirth.
> Baby girl is safe and I'm okay so that's all that matters now. Recovery will take a while, but my DH is on paternity and won't let me do anything which is lovely. Xx

Congrats on your h & h baby girl! How lovely.


----------



## PuppyL0ve

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Puppy - I can understand the hesitation but, you never know, it's very possible it could only take 1 cycle for you. Keep us posted when you do test!
> 
> lol thank you, I still can't believe I'm already 12 weeks. It's flying by.

How was it for you before/ when you got your bfp?
The only reason I think it could happen for me this month is I rmember seeing my gyne while on bcp with pelvic pain and he confirmed it wa O pains. I started taking prenatals before O this month and it gave me diarrhea because the glycerin in it. Then ever since seeing ewcm I've been backed up which I hope is a good sign for me since I've never been so backed up. Yet I was on the pill 6 years before this so idk what's normal yet. 

Sorry for the long post hehe.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Puppy - Sadly I'm the wrong one to ask. This BFP was a complete surprise for me. I didn't even test until I was well over 3 weeks late. I had a D&C in December of last year. Since then my periods were not regular so, I didn't think twice about it. My FH convinced me to take a test since my boobs were killing me (also an AF sign for me) and apparently I was moody <insert eye roll here> lol. He was right, I was pregnant!


----------



## PuppyL0ve

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Puppy - Sadly I'm the wrong one to ask. This BFP was a complete surprise for me. I didn't even test until I was well over 3 weeks late. I had a D&C in December of last year. Since then my periods were not regular so, I didn't think twice about it. My FH convinced me to take a test since my boobs were killing me (also an AF sign for me) and apparently I was moody <insert eye roll here> lol. He was right, I was pregnant!

Wow! What a pleasant surprise that must've been! Sorry for your loss in dec.


----------



## Conundrum

Teeny I've been thinking about you! I am sorry that your birth wasn't smooth but am really glad you are both okay. Give princess a cuddle for me!

Smille I hope your test goes well tomorrow! I am sure everything will be fine but will keep FX

Sweet I know you'll get that amazing BFP. Wishing you luck.

Squirrel I am so happy and hopeful for you! I cannot wait to see that rainbow BFP. I am so happy to see you back!

Puppy welcome and good luck.

Bla hope you are doing well hun!

TTC I am so sorry about that, but I hope you're doing wonderful otherwise! 12 weeks momma! Almost to the second tri!

Campn Hope you and Juliette are doing well. I still cannot believe where the time has gone! Hope you're getting some sleep!

Bee I hope your schedule is settling down and you and bean are doing well!

Will hopefully be calming down for the rest of the week. DH went crazy on our to do list today but I am so grateful. Almost done! Had my exam and best news of all is previa is gone! Baby is measuring a week ahead and my OB is willing to consider not forcing the CS as long as Frey measures in weight wise at 37- 38weeks. This is huge for us after Shys labor, and the previa so fingers crossed we might actually be able to try for natural. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## blablamana

Drum: Congrats, I'm so happy the placenta has moved and everything is going smoothly now! And a week ahead wow, that's great :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Drum- that is terrific news!! I'm so happy everything is fine.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Drum that is fabulous news. You must be so relieved.  xx


----------



## campn

Drum- What an amazing surprise! I'm so glad everything turned out just fine and now you can look at a birth you'd actually love! 

Teeny- Congrats Hun, so sorry your birth was nothing that you'd have imagined. Your little girl is beautiful!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Drum that's good news congrats you must be stoked 

Teeny congrats on your babe 

Thanks ladies for the encouragement I was just so positive about this cycle :(


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Drum - so happy to hear that! Amazing news. 

Teeny - Look at that princess <3 she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Drum- so glad things have improved! I hope you can have the delivery you want!

Teeny- so glad your little one is here and safe!

Bee- hope everything is going well!

Squirel- I hope this is your cycle, how's the TWW going? 

Sweet- sorry about AF but hey at least your not in limbo like me lol

Afm on the TTC front- still no AF. So maybe I didt O till later in the cycle? Not going to test for a few more days. I have no idea what's going on


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Drum that's awesome! 
I am 6-7DPO. Rather crampy. Rather nauseous. Had the tummy ache from hell last night, but I think that was my bowels, not implantation. Hoping for a positive test soon!


----------



## trixiesmith

that's awesome news drum! 

congrats on your baby girl teeny! she's soooo cute! 

tex I'm still keeping my fx for you!

afm: I should O within the next couple days. DH knows I've been temping and got me to drink some of my RRL tea a few nights ago - he said to me: "maybe you should start to drink it again. I mean it's just taking up space in the cupboard, it's going to waste just sitting there, and you said it helps you with your lady cramps and stuff." I can't tell and haven't decided if he's secretly wanting to try again or slightly hinting he wants to try again lol.


----------



## Smille24

Texas- idk your temps show clear indication of O when ff says. Even if it was a day later, you are officially late!!! Fxd for you.

Congrats Teeny. Sorry the birth did not go well.

So I officially gained a pound and baby is measuring on target. The dr said it could be how she was laying last appt. I finished my gd test but wont know anything until tomorrow. I think I should be ok. Now I go every 2 wks. I cannot believe how fast it's gone.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tex - I think you should test and I hope it's positive for you

Smilie yay for good news from your appointment this part will probably be over before you know it

AFM: I have a doc appointment to go over all of last months testing and SO sperm analysis so hoping that's good news


----------



## peskipiksee

Tex - I think your chart is trying to tell you something. You're definitely late from the looks of it. Test! Test! 

Drum - Wonderful news! FX everything goes smoothly.

Afm, I went to the doc today and he decided a blood test was in order. He thinks there could be a maybe-baby in there and isn't convinced that my last AF was an actual AF because it was so different from previous ones. That and a couple of other things, so we'll see in the next day or two what the blood says. I may test early.

FX for all of us!


----------



## Smille24

Sweet- I hope everything comes back normal and you get some good news. 

Peski- fxd for a positive blood test!


----------



## PuppyL0ve

I'm so hoping AF doesn't show her ugly face. First cycle off bcp and I definitely had ewcm for at least 3 days. If I'm sticking to my 28 day cycle AF is due tomorrow. But I've def felt different these last couple weeks. (Could be from coming off bcp.) Tested this morning and bfn. :/ hoping I'm not out.
But if so I'll be excited to practice baby makin more next cycle. ;)

Gl ladies and baby dust to all of you waiting and h&h 9 months to all those expecting.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

so I think I might see a suuuper faint line on the bottom one of these two tests. Afternoon pee, no hold. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 20









image.jpeg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Smille24

Pink- I see something on both tests!


----------



## Conundrum

Texas I am still so excited for this cycle and hope that the witch stays away!

Teeny she is absolutely precious! Congratulations momma :hugs:

Trixie hope this is a sign! Really excited to see you back full time. Come on rainbow baby!

Smille so happy you gained your pound and your exam went well! Time does seem to be speeding now. Hope Hannah has been treating you well.

Pesk FX for you hun!

Thank you all ladies! Freys room is now done and trying to relax. Hope you all had a wonderful day


----------



## TexasRider

Temp drop of doom today. I changed my O day on my chart to cd 14 since it lined up more with the temp drop of doom since there was no way I had an 18 day LP and no positive test. So AF should be here today or tomorrow...


----------



## Smille24

Drum- im glad the room is done. We are now in that rush rush stage to get things done. We have been shopping for dressers and I need to finish going through Hailey's old items. One tote had nb-6 mths clothes and somehow they were ruined. I cried bc most could've been used. Luckily we started shopping.

Texas- I'm so sorry for the temp drop hun. I really really thought this was your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

wow tex - so sorry that your chart psyched all of us out :cry: I hope you are feeling pretty good that things are evening out and looking better than they did before! :hugs:

pink - sorry I'm not seeing anything. but I'm also "a line is a line" kinda girl. good luck!

pes - eeeeeeeeeek blood test!!!! let us know - wouldn't that be an amazing surprise!!! :happydance:

trix - really glad to see you back too. I always felt comforted by temping. I like knowing what's going on at all times. temps look nice and stable and ready for a big O!

smille - when do you get the results of the GD? good luck! seems like you should be fine :hugs:

drum - omg AMAZING news!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so, so happy for you <3 I knew Freya would pull through :winkwink:

sweet - so sorry about AF. I'm glad your doc is on it though. they will get you pregnant soon! 

teeny - beautiful baby pic <3 so sorry to hear about the trauma involved with the birth. hope you are able to heal up quickly :hugs::hugs:

AFM - been MIA from BNB. a combo of extreme business and a lot of panic surrounding this pregnancy. so I try to keep my doom and gloom away. always following you guys though <3. sticking mostly to my journal but the gist of it is that everything is going fine thus far, but I'm a nervous wreck! one week left until next scan. :coffee:


----------



## TexasRider

And she's here....and I feel like total crap. And I'm disappointed honestly. 

Bee- sorry you're a nervous wreck. Hoping that all is well at your next scan and you can start to relax a little maybe. 

I do feel a bit better about this cycle compared to past cycles but I wish my EWCM would have lasted longer till O. It had basically disappeared by cd 14 so hopefully it will be better next cycle... Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- :hugs:

Bee- hopefully today and I'm a wreck. I totally get where you're coming from with being stressed. Until I got to the middle of the 2nd tri I was not calm. I think I would've been ok had I not read things other women experienced. It will be ok and your scan will be reassuring.


----------



## beemeck

yes smille that's it. these forums and threads have helped me heal and get so far since my loss. I've heard so many stories and have shared mine - and that's all been a wonderful healing process. But now I know that no one is really ever "safe". although the nurse put it best - she said I'll never not be a nervous wreck again in my life. and she's right. even when baby arrives healthy, I'll worry about every little thing for the rest of my life because I'm a parent. So I'm just trying to accept it and get settled in for the long haul. :coffee:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

:cry: So sorry Texas

This mornings tests. I don't think I see anything on the FRER. But I might see something on the cheapie? I see it more in the negative photo. I dunno lol... I'm only 7-8DPO :haha::blush:
I had lots of cramps yesterday. Not as much today. My CM is clear and slippery, and a lot! My breasts are sore, but I am breastfeeding still. Today I have a huge dip in my milk supply too... :cry:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_5150.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well!

Tex - big hugs <3 

Pink - I personally don't see anything but, I'm also the worst with that sort of stuff. I thought my very positive pregnancy test was negative lol. I have everything crossed for you though <3 

Sweet - hope your Dr.'s appt goes well. Keep us posted!

Trix - sounds like he's almost ready to try but, doesn't want to admit it lol. Hope you're doing well otherwise <3 

Bee - I can completely understand your fears, I'm going through some myself as we speak. I wish I had words to help you stress less. 2nd trimester will be here soon enough <3 

Smile - so glad to hear you and baby are doing well!! I can't believe how quick it's going for you.

Pesk - that's so exciting!!! When will you have results?

Me: I've had some odd brown discharge (sorry TMI) the past 2 days. I have gotten some reassurance from some super helpful moms that it seems normal but, I have sent my doctor an email to see if I should come in. I'm fearful that I may have gotten too comfortable and relaxed with being pregnant and now it's going to bite me in the butt. FX it's nothing serious and I can breathe again. I plan on announcing to the rest of my family this weekend at a BBQ using my Godson to help me  so, hoping he gets back to me soon.


----------



## peskipiksee

Ttc - to answer your question: today.

Bee - you must have a sixth sense about these things.

Well . . . so . . . how do I put this? Erm . . . it's low but I have an HCG level of 18. I am still 3 days away from AF. I guess I would be considered 3w4d preggers? I go back in next week on Wednesday for a follow-up blood test. Just a waiting game to see if it sticks. I haven't let myself get excited yet.


----------



## beemeck

Ah yes yes yes yes !!! I understand not letting yourself get excited (I'm still not for myself) but girl you are officially preggers !!!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - that's exciting!!! Keeping everything crossed for you <3


----------



## Smille24

Peski that's still positive! Yes it's not high, but you're not late yet and you could've just implanted. Fxd your numbers go up!!!

Ttc- I had brown discharge at 8 wks. The dr said it was from the placenta. I cried when it happened bc after all we had been through, I thought it was over. I hope you get some reassurance soon.

Well the lab said they'd give my dr the results yesterday afternoon and I still haven't gotten a call. I don't want to assume anything but for now I'll take no news as good news.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smile - thank you! I have a reassurance US scheduled for today. Of course the discharge has stopped but, still going just to let me breathe a little. FX that no news is good news!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Didn't see much on this morning's test. I'm goina hold off two more days and test again on Monday at 10DPO I think. Its still so early lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pink - definitely early! You still have time.


----------



## trying2bemom

Congrtulations on your BFP!! I am 6dpiui 7dpt, and on progesterone. These symptoms are driving me crazy. Pulling sensation at the navel, nausea, cramping and twinges in the overies. I feel the the 15th is so far away :(


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just had my reassurance scan for the discharge and discomfort and everything is PERFECT. Feel so much better about announcing to the rest of my family tomorrow. US tech said she may of seen some boy parts growing BUT, she says it also could of been the cord. Baby wouldn't stay still long enough to get a good picture but, HB was at 158 and bubs is definitely a mover!


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- I'm so glad everything looks well. What amazing news!

I called my dr bc it's been 2 days. I guess no news was good news. I passed my gd test by 30 points! :dance:. I am so relieved.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Smile - so happy to hear the good news!!! Thank you, I feel so much better now.


----------



## blablamana

Aww TTC such a cutie! I'm glad everything is great! <3

Smille: Yay, such a good score! Congrats :) 

Peski: Congrats! 


Sorry about the silence ladies, last little stretches for my master's thesis. Can't wait to be done with it and have my Master's degree before baby arrives :) 
I'll be more active soon, but I am keeping up with everyone!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bla - thank you <3 hope everything runs smoothly for the last stretch! Good luck


----------



## Sweetmama26

Peski - Congrats

TTC Baby - I hope it all turns out great for you

Bee - I think when we experience things such as we have it's normal to be on edge but the nurse is right when you become a mom the worry never goes away. I think your attitude about it is perfect :)

AFM: The doc gave me back my testing and my pre-O results were on par with where they are supposed to be and with the clomid my LH level on my 21 day testing was 56.8 which is mid-range of normal so he said he isn't worried because it fell in the midline. So I guess that's good. He also said that SO SA results said that he had more than enough sperm to impregnate an army so I guess that's also good I am just worried as to why I still haven't been able to get pregnant at all yet in the last almost 2 years :(


----------



## BabyForIris

Ladies!!! I had my scan today and it looks like all the retained product is gone! I had to do more bloodwork to confirm no HCG present. I'll have the results on Monday or Tuesday but as of this moment we are good to start trying again! I feel so much lighter. Its like this weird cloud of anxiety and stress has just flown away! I've smiled more today than I have in weeks. I think I have closure. My poor DH, he was so relieved after I gave him the news I could literally see him finally relax.

Blah. Congrats hun. I'm thrilled to hear such great news for you. You must be so relieved.

Perki - Congrats!!! Hoping for continued good news with your next set of Betas.

TTC so glad your scan went well and baby is doing fantastic. I think this little one is here to stay and drive you crazy in the future. ;)

Smille yay for passing your GD with flying colours! 

Tex so sorry about AF. But wow did your chart look amazing. I think you might have found a winning combo with your supplements and tea. FX for next cycle. You're on the right track and I think your BFP is right around the corner.

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Smille24

Baby- that is wonderful news. I am so glad that you feel relieved and are in a better place. Fxd for a sticky bean soon.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Baby- that's amazing news congrats and I'm glad that you feel a weight has been lifted


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Ok, I think it's still too early for FRER. There is like, a shadow of a line, but too light to get a pic of. My 10miu IC definitely has a faint positive tho!!! I'm preggers! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PinkPokaDots

My CM is ridiculously wet. And I have strong bouts of nausea. Headaches... Breast don't have much change, currently breastfeeding. But I did start leaking last night, and I haven't really leaked since the early days. My uterus is heavy and sore and crampy, like super crampy, there is a certain spot in my uterus that has kinda an extra sore spot. I'm really gassy and bloated, and have been running g back and forth to poo all morning. 
Hubby can't see the faint line on my test. He is a very blatant line kind guy. So a few more days till he will accept that im preggo lol. But he already thinks I am cause I threw up after dinner last night. FX this is it!! Can't wait to go get a test done at the office on Monday. I'll be 11DPO in Monday. Only 9DPO today


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, so far no AF symptoms and it feels like things are stretching out down there. Of course, I'm worried over every little twinge but as long as there's no bleeding or extraordinary pain, I'm going to take it as a good sign that everything is coming into place. Just gotta hold out until Wednesday for the second blood test. FX for all of us!


----------



## mommyxofxone

pinkpolkadot any progression today? 

sorry i haven't been on proper to catch up everyone, hope you all are well. not getting a lot of sleep the last two days and i swear we've been super busy it's crazy!


----------



## beemeck

good luck pink - keep us posted!!

pes - are you getting a repeat beta?? how are you feeling?? 

mommy - I'm sure you are super busy with those 2 little ones! is your family complete now or will you want another down the road?

how is everyone else doing!?

had a "relaxing" weekend in that for once, we didn't go anywhere! but we were very busy at home, especially out in the garden/yard. spent all of yesterday on the hammock reading, and I noticed that my back was really starting to bother me. I figured it was from the hammock so I got off of it. My back pain stayed, and I had some mild cramping. It went away after an hour (prob less) but you know me. I just feel like I'm constantly on edge and really hope I can make it to second tri. 3 days til my scan. if cramps come back or anything else weird, I'll move it up. In the meantime, just trying to be patient and hopeful!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Morning lovely ladies!! My lines on the IC are very clear and apparent. And I'm getting a faint positive on a FRER as well!! I am 11DPO today, period was due Wednesday. Praying for a sticky bean! Going in today to get my "official" doctors office test. I'm heading out of town for two weeks starting tomorrow, so I'm going to try to push for a blood test. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5183.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 23









IMG_5184.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Conundrum

Bee glad you had a relaxing weekend. It is early for it but the back pain might just be ligaments, placenta placement ect. Really excited about your US only a few weeks left in 1st tri! Not much longer now hun, it will certainly be there before you know it :hugs:

Pink nice lines hun! Congratulations!

Mommy I hope you get caught up on sleep and things start to settle!

Peski Will keep FX for a huge beta jump!


----------



## blablamana

Bee- Cramping + back pain is sooooo normal. I freaked out too but the first trimester was hell for me with lower back pain. But at around 10 weeks or so it went away and now I just have it when I've been in a chair or car all day (most likely because I'm a couch potato and normally slouch lol). Hammock seems like the reason, and of course as drum said, ligaments and all. 

Drum: how are you doing? 
Pink: Congrats! 

Afm: Had a check-up today. Midwife didn't really believe that we could already see the movement on the outside nor that she would be able to feel it. So baby decided to put on a show for her so she could see it with her own eyes hehehehe. Good baby :haha:

I've been having a lot of pain in my lady bits when walking etc and sometimes braxton hicks because I think my uterus gets annoyed with all of that. They aren't painful and she said that that is normal. Also because my uterus is going really fast and the ligaments probably aren't keeping up as well. 
Measured 28+ weeks today! Baby was upside down with his feet in my ribs, but he tumbles around a lot (last night I felt movement left and right, so he was transverse at that moment). He does seem to like upside down best, which I find kind of scary, but midwife says it's fine. 
Heartbeat was great, my blood pressure was 105/60, my iron was 7.5 so also great (although at 12 weeks pregnancy it was 9.6), especially for a vegetarian. 

Yesterday baby kicked my right ribs and the lower rib shifted (that has happened before pregnancy, they are rather mobile) that hurt like hell! 
Tomorrow only 99 days to go :D (hopefully not more than that lol)


----------



## blablamana

O bee, I forgot to say that using a bottle of hot water or a warm shower always does wonders for me :)


----------



## beemeck

thanks blab - I know of all people you will understand my fears! I remember reassuring you and it's so different now on the other side. :hugs: I really can't believe what a mess I've been! :wacko:


----------



## blablamana

beemeck said:


> thanks blab - I know of all people you will understand my fears! I remember reassuring you and it's so different now on the other side. :hugs: I really can't believe what a mess I've been! :wacko:

Especially with how traumatic your loss was, I totally understand. Rather, I'd be confused if you weren't a 'mess'. And hey, part of being an awesome mom is worrying about your kid right? :hugs:
Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## campn

Pink- Congratulations hun! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

Bee- Can't wait for your scan!! We all understand your fears hun and we've been through it all. First trimester is just the most nerve wrecking time but even once you're done with it, you'll find new fears!

Bla- Congrats on being down to double digits!! I'm so sorry about the painful walking, have you thought about buying a maternity support belt? Mine helps a lot especially if I'm doing chores or just having a busy day. I learned that there's also a vaginal support brace you wear to help pull your pelvis together. Mind blown!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

HCG was 18.1, which is pretty good for still being 2 days away from my period :happydance::baby:


----------



## TexasRider

So glad all the preggos are doing well! 

Bee- it's ok to be nervous. I know your scan is going to go well. 

Pink- wow that's a good starting point! Congrats on your BFP! 

Atm my AF is gone and fingers crossed my cycle goes on a "normal" tract this month. Remodel is going ok. We found a guy to paint for $1200 so thank God I don't have to do it. I worked too hard this weekend with my husband trying to pull up tile and got heat exhaustion. Throwing up and everything. We didn't even finish with the tile cause the machine we rented sucked. We are going to try a different tool tonight and I hope it works....


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I am doing well just watching the time pass lol. DH goes back to work today so everything is going back to normal. I am glad Thomas is doing so well and you're measuring ahead! Sorry about the pains though. I am with campn maybe the belts might be worth a go. Congratulations on the final countdown as well!

Bee I am still nervous, I stayed that way throughout the last go too with a lot less issues. It is normal hun so please do not worry about handling things . You're more than entitled to your feelings and if you ever need a chat were here.

Pink congratulations again! H&H 9 months

Texas I am so sorry you got sick hun. Really hoping the rest of your reno goes smooth hun.

Campn I knew about the back brace but the pelvic one is new for me too. Will have to check on one it does sound amazing


----------



## Smille24

Bee- it's ok to be a wreck. I never went through a loss, but the thought terrified me. Especially when I started spotting at 8wks, I thought the worst. We are here to support you.

Congrats to the new bfps!

I am with you other preggos. Walking a lot is starting to get tiresome. When I stand I often feel like my baby is smashing my bladder bc I literally have to pee right away. My dd and dh went to a water park today and I stayed home. I don't think floating around on an inner tube all day would be enjoyable. I did go out with my mom most of the day and I'm now ready for a nap.


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, I'm officially 2 days late and went back in this morning for a second blood test. I'll know the numbers by tomorrow afternoon. Doc checked my blood pressure and it's 119/84. A little bit of sciatic pain but that also happened when I was pregnant with my daughter. Absolutely no nausea, bit of a stuffy nose and only slight stretching cramps, nothing out of the ordinary. Still not excited after what happened back in late May/early June but DH and I are allowing ourselves a small sliver of optimism. Even the doc said this morning "This pregnancy seems completely different from the last. It's looking pretty good."

Bee - I totally understand being worried about the pain/cramping. Believe it or not, it sometimes happens if you need to eat or drink. Keep an eye on it but I think it's just everything stretching out and not having much lower back support in a hammock.

Drum - We'll find out tomorrow if those numbers jumped. I sure hope so!

Pink - Congrats! The lines look good! I was 3 days out from mine and the number came back at 18 so we're looking pretty awesome here.


----------



## Smille24

Peski- fxd for you!


----------



## beemeck

Sheesh maybe I should ask them again to look for twins. With my beta of 68 I was still 5 days away from AF lol


----------



## Darl1997

Hello ladies, I'm new on here. Please help me out here. Your advice is much appreciated. My Fiance and I did the deed a day after clearblue showed the peak smiley. We did it twice that month, the day after clearblue peak smiley and the following day after. We couldn't do it before ovulation because he is always working and sometimes he works over 16 hours a day. Anyway to make a long story short, I've been charting for the first time, and every morning my BBT is 98.4 until today 11DPO I had a dip, my BBT 97.9 and about 7hours later during the day, I went to pee and after wiping I notice a very very light pink bleeding with clear CM which have now stopped. My period was due on April 14th. Please advise. Thank you to all.


----------



## blablamana

Dar: Hard to say, either test or wait it out. Could be a slow start of AF, could be implantation. 
Did you mean 14th of July? April doesn't make sense lol.

Campn: Congrats on only 10 more weeks (hopefully ) and only 70 more days! :D


----------



## campn

Dar- How long is your LP!? Could be a sign of implantation!! 

Blabla- Thank you hun! I can't believe she can grasp a finger now! I need to book a private 3D/4D scan cause last time I had one was 16 weeks, my OB for some reason only did 2D at my anatomy scan. Grrr. I want to see her face all chunked up now. Do you have any more scans coming up?


----------



## blablamana

campn said:


> Dar- How long is your LP!? Could be a sign of implantation!!
> 
> Blabla- Thank you hun! I can't believe she can grasp a finger now! I need to book a private 3D/4D scan cause last time I had one was 16 weeks, my OB for some reason only did 2D at my anatomy scan. Grrr. I want to see her face all chunked up now. Do you have any more scans coming up?

Aww, I don't even think our OB's or midwives are capable of doing anything other than 2D to be honest.. that's a private scan thing here! I'm having a private scan the 29th, 3D/4D. In the Netherlands you only get two scans from midwive/OB: one at 10-12 weeks and one at 20 weeks.. and that's it. Nothing more. I wish they did one at 30 weeks to check growth and all that, but nope. Here they still believe that touching your belly a bit is enough... which is so not true. Basically, our system is very outdated and one of the worst in Europe. Especially when it comes to homebirths etc. Is because midwives (standard, you only get an OB when you are high risk.. you can't choose) get less money if they allow you to give birth in the hospital. Mine was certainly not very happy I chose the hospital. But here in the Netherlands... a lot of stuff goes wrong at home births and 50-60% end up with serious complications.. so hell no. :haha:

Sorry, rant  

How expensive are private scans in America? I paid 145 bucks for two: one at 15 weeks and one the 29th.


----------



## Cookieb

Cycle day 2...off to Greece tomorrow for my sister's wedding and will be back in time to get plenty of BD'ing in before O. Have my first appointment lined up with the ivf center around 4dpo later this month. Pretty pumped about that (but really hoping we won't need it)


----------



## campn

Bla- I understand since its "free" they can control lots of things, I love the idea of homebirth but I personally would feel safer at a hospital too since birth can be full of surprises. Can you still get an epidural if you need one? I think you said you'd go without one right!? 

Here the scans are usually around $100 for 15-20 minutes, CD with pictures and the video of the entire scan, plus printed pictures. Since I went to this place before they're giving me the "premium package" for $109 which is a discounted price for 25 minutes! I think I might end up getting bored :p


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well.

Bee - I can understand your fears 110%! When is your scan? Tomorrow or Thursday? I'm anxiously waiting for you  

Pink - Congrats on the BFP!!! 

Tex - Sorry the repo is taking a toll on you. Hope you found the tool needed and made your job a bit easier. How much longer until it's done?

Bla - Sounds like Thomas is playing soccer in there with your ribs and everything else he can find. So glad he's doing so well. Can't believe it's less than 100 days for you.

Smile - Sorry you're so uncomfortable :-/ 

Dar - I have no advice as I've never temped or charted but FX for you 

Camp - I can't believe the last time you got scanned was so long ago. My doctor does a US every time I go. 

So, I scheduled my NT scan for Wednesday of this week and invited my parents along. I get a call last night at 6PM, I let it go to voicemail and the message was from the scan center letting me know I missed my appointment. I called back right away and told them there's a mistake because I scheduled the appointment for Wednesday. Of course they didn't own up to their mistake and I now have to leave work early on Thursday because of them since I have to go this week (I'm 13 weeks today). Not sure if my parents can come, nor can FH so now I may have to go alone. My hormones raged on them on the phone last night but, best believe it will be worse when I go Thursday. Sorry, had to vent


----------



## campn

Ttc- Are you considered high risk? An U/S every visit is so unheard of here in the States! That's so nice though! My sister is high risk (placenta and umbilical cord problems) but she gets an U/S every 4 weeks or so! 

I'd be so mad if they made a mistake with their appointments, sorry hun. Just ask for lots of pictures. The NT scans aren't that fun, they're short and the baby is still so small, the 20 week one should be so much more fun for your folks to attend :)


----------



## beemeck

ttc - my appt is Thursday. in a way, it can't come soon enough, but in a way I dread them too, preparing myself for the worst.

I've had some brown CM yesterday and today. I'm surprisingly not freaking out (any more than I already am) because 1. if I wasn't searching for it, I'd never find it. I wipe before I pee and that's when I see it. nothing in underwear or after I pee. and 2. I've read that spotting (and it's not even that) is common between weeks 6 and 8 when the placenta is forming. no cramping these last couple days and boobs are sore and face SUPER broken out. but if something picks up, I'll try to get in tomorrow instead of Thursday. 

cookie - wow I didn't realize you had an appt with IVF coming up! that's great - of course I hope it doesn't resort to that. what tests have you had done already? I'm thinking IUI could be the simple solution for you! and btw omg I LOVE Greece!!!! one of my all time fave countries!!!!! so jealous :happydance:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Flying to visit my folks today. Rather crampy... Should I be concerned? I was planning on telling my folks when we get in tonight, but I may wait till tomorrow just in case I miscarry or something... Still nauseous which is a good sign.


----------



## TexasRider

Reno should be done by the last week of July and we can hopefully
Move back in that weekend. I'm so ready to be home in my house. Yes we found a better tool and its a wonder we didn't think of it sooner. It's an air hammer with a chisel attachment. Last night hubby tried it out and we got just as much tile up in an hour as we did in 3-4 hours with the craptastic machine. So now we only have the laundry room tile to pop up and then give it a good sweep with the shop vac so it gets up all the remaining debris after we haul off the big pieces. 

I'm just ready for it to be over.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - I think you should ask them to check for doubles when you go for your next scan. 5 days away from AF and at 68? Oooooooh, how exciting would that be? Not only expecting #1 but #2 as well! 

Pink - I would say wait until you're late for AF and then announce. Right now, the only people who know I'm (apparently) pregnant is the doctor, his receptionist, my husband and my mother. 4 people. Oh, and the people at the lab but they don't count. Hold out just another day or two.

Afm, I'm impatiently awaiting for my doc's office to open since they're on lunch right now. Then I'll call and get my newest set of numbers. FX it's good!


----------



## beemeck

good luck pes - can't wait to hear it!

and lol I think I did the math wrong. AF was due Friday, and beta was 68 that Monday before. so technically 4 days away. up to 242 2 days before AF. maybe they missed something!! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - they haven't mentioned that I'm high risk so, not that I'm aware of.

Bee - I know that feeling too well. Every time I have an appt., I fear the worst. This is the worst part. My mind has eased slightly being in the 2nd trimester but, today I've had lots of stretching and pulling in my lower abdomen again so, of course now I'm paranoid again. 

Tex - FX you get in there asap!!! Glad the new tool helped.

Pink - I didn't tell family for quite some time but, I was also hesitant because of my previous loss. I'd say do what you feel comfortable doing  have a great trip!

Cookie - I forgot to mention before, have a great time in Greece! FH is Greek and I would love to visit one day.


----------



## peskipiksee

Ladies . . . HCG 177. I am well and truly pregnant.


----------



## squirrel.

Peski and pink: massive congratulations :dance: happy and healthy nine months to both of you!!


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel and Texas - it's both your turns next. I'll send some of my sticky baby dust your way by FedEX Overnight.


----------



## TexasRider

Believe me I am ready for some of it! I want another baby so bad.... But congrats on your BFP peski! And pink too!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Peski, that number is amazing!
Squirrel and Texas: Have my fingers crossed for the both of you! 
TTC: Hope you are doing well hun! Sorry about the stupid NT scan stuff, I'm sure that seeing baby will make it all better :) 

Afm: Still need to proofread tomorrow and make the trip to the university to hand it in three times but.... Finished my thesis :happydance: 65 pages of bullcrap, but hopefully I get a decent grade and my Master's degree! I'm so happy to be done, lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Peski. Xx

Squirel, not long until testing. I have everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Cookieb

beemeck said:


> cookie - wow I didn't realize you had an appt with IVF coming up! that's great - of course I hope it doesn't resort to that. what tests have you had done already? I'm thinking IUI could be the simple solution for you! and btw omg I LOVE Greece!!!! one of my all time fave countries!!!!! so jealous :happydance:

Thanks Bee - hoping IUI will be it. Haven't had any tests done yet, but I have a history of low hormones - been trying to raise naturally with supplements and cutting some workouts out, but don't want to wait anymore. I am excited to get some answers.
I also love Greece!!! <3<3<3 Sadly, DH is not coming this time, but we have plans to go every summer once we have kid(s) - even if we can't go anywhere else. I'm Greek and that's what my parents did, and I am so thankful for that now!




TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Cookie - I forgot to mention before, have a great time in Greece! FH is Greek and I would love to visit one day.

THANKS! You have to find a way to get there! Greece is so beautiful and the people and way of living are worlds apart from how it is in the US. I'm first generation American and have been to Greece countless times, never gets old - I plan future trips to go back while I'm still there :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you guys, I hope it's not long too. Ready to be pregnant at long last.

Teeny: Belated congrats on your beautiful little girl. Love your new avatar! 

Bee: Sorry to hear you're spotting, but it's great that you're being so rational about it. I'm sure it's nothing, but it's great you have a scan Thursday (and maybe tomorrow) for reassurance. I'm also sorry you're generally worried :hugs: it's so understandable after what happened last time and how long it's taken you to get here. I really hope that after your scan you start to feel more secure. Thinking of you :hugs:


So I stupidly tested today on 10dpiui (11dpt). Stupid stupid me :dohh: There was a faint line, but it's most likely trigger. Why do I have no self control? :haha:


----------



## campn

Bee- Good job not freaking out! I've spotted with Benjamin on and off from 5 to 10 weeks, and my sister has spotted this whole entire pregnancy and she's 35 weeks now. I know drum has gone through that too! It happens!


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - I would probably be freaking out if I were spotting, considering I'm only just past the 4 week mark, and I know I'd be running to my doc saying "What is this!?"

Squirrel - Just breathe (hee, hee, hooo). I'm crossing everything I have for a BFP. Sticky baby dust! STICKY BABY DUST!!!


----------



## beemeck

It's not spotting at all sorry for the misunderstanding. It was just brownish (prob more likely yellowish) cm when I wiped and looked for it. I'm not sane when I'm pregnant I swear ! Why do I do this to myself ? Went to my first prenatal yoga class tonight and feel like a new person. I gotta have a better outlook.


----------



## campn

beemeck said:


> It's not spotting at all sorry for the misunderstanding. It was just brownish (prob more likely yellowish) cm when I wiped and looked for it. I'm not sane when I'm pregnant I swear ! Why do I do this to myself ? Went to my first prenatal yoga class tonight and feel like a new person. I gotta have a better outlook.

Oh yeah that's mucus plug! Welcome to the club :D


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> It's not spotting at all sorry for the misunderstanding. It was just brownish (prob more likely yellowish) cm when I wiped and looked for it. I'm not sane when I'm pregnant I swear ! Why do I do this to myself ? Went to my first prenatal yoga class tonight and feel like a new person. I gotta have a better outlook.

I had that too around the exact same time in my pregnancy. Don't be too alarmed, it's normal.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - glad to hear about yoga, stretching out is always relaxing. And really now, I don't think any of us are "sane" during pregnancy, lol.

This is why I love this forum! I haven't yet experienced some of these things but I'm learning about what I might expect. And, ooooooooh, I get to have the baby stuff at the bottom now! I don't feel quite so left out!


----------



## Chiochick

BFP for me July 12th :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## mommyxofxone

beemeck said:


> good luck pink - keep us posted!!
> 
> pes - are you getting a repeat beta?? how are you feeling??
> 
> mommy - I'm sure you are super busy with those 2 little ones! is your family complete now or will you want another down the road?
> 
> how is everyone else doing!?
> 
> had a "relaxing" weekend in that for once, we didn't go anywhere! but we were very busy at home, especially out in the garden/yard. spent all of yesterday on the hammock reading, and I noticed that my back was really starting to bother me. I figured it was from the hammock so I got off of it. My back pain stayed, and I had some mild cramping. It went away after an hour (prob less) but you know me. I just feel like I'm constantly on edge and really hope I can make it to second tri. 3 days til my scan. if cramps come back or anything else weird, I'll move it up. In the meantime, just trying to be patient and hopeful!

I am super busy! it's crazy! but a good crazy. My days are full, and if there is one thing i've learned from two, is that someone always is hungry or needs something lol! 

I've jam packed our days full of regular stuff we'd do if he wasnt here, so tht there is absolutely no time for dd to resent having the brother she asked for. When my brother was born our activities stopped. My mother kind of turned into a hermit after having him. i mean her best friend took me to and from school because my mom couldn't manage. it was just too much on her, so i always was afraid i had been replaced. so i'm doing what i can to make sure dd can't ever feel that way

helps that ds is such a lovely baby. we did the amusement park yesterday! it was so hot though by the end the baby had to be in just a diaper in his stroller. he was quite content lol

the only thing that i haven't been able to do like i'd like is catch up properly on here, and clean the house like i want! yikes. planning to get some of that done today.


----------



## mommyxofxone

and omg congrats on the new bfps!!!! <3


----------



## campn

Congrats on the BFP! Always so awesome to hear!

Mommy- Sounds like you're handling it great! The first weeks are weird and blurry but they do go insanely fast!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Chio - congrats on the BFP!!!

Mommy - I agree with camp, sounds like you're doing a fabulous job! My niece was over last week during the semi heat wave we had, and she was completely content in her diaper and sun hat! Plus she looked adorable. 

Bee - I still have that weird discharge, I even had some brown discharge and doctor said it was all very very normal. 24 hours until scan day!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies!!! I'm doing my best lol all we can do right? My right hip has started going out of whack but I remember it happening with dd too right after having her. Doesn't hurt per say just feels... loose? Lol! 

And to answer your other question bee no this is it were done now! He is my last so enjoying every second!


----------



## peskipiksee

Chio - congrats!!! Quite a few of us are getting our BFP's this month.

Just got back from the doc's and I've been referred to my OB/Gyn. This is definitely starting to get real now, that I'm actually pregnant. Still not overly excited, just calmly waiting. 

FX for everyone else waiting for that BFP, it's coming!


----------



## BabyForIris

Congrats to then BFP's!!! This thread is just growing every day :)

Bee sorry it's been scary. But I know that brownish CM issue. I had it as well. Actually I noticed the most of it around the time I should have gotten my second missed period. But totally with you on not knowing what the hell it is. Seems like it's a normal thing though. Good luck tomorrow on your scan. FX for you. 

Anyone heard from squirrel recently? How's she doing?

AFM: blood work came back and my HCG is at 0. So good news there. However I'm at CD16 and O is no where in sight. My OPK's are as blank as can be. Guessing I'm gonna O late. Which is fine. Just would rather know sooner than later. Timing is a little stressful for DH and I due to his low count. Just what I need...one more thing to have to consider in all this TTC. Yaaaaaay...


----------



## Smille24

Baby- dealing with a low sperm count is extremely difficult, so my heart goes out to you. Hopefully your opks will get darker soon! Fxd you get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## 2DDsWant1More

Congrats to all of the BFP so far this month!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## campn

Iris- Glad you can start trying again!! I'm sorry O is still no show but I understand it can take your body a bit to get back to what it did before, but maybe the extra days is going to give you a better more mature egg. Sorry about the count, I'm certain his summers can still get the job done no problem though! I think this is your cycle :)


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Smille and Camp. I'm just feeling so much better mentally I'm not letting the late O get to me too much. I had a D&C last year June as well when they removed a polyp and my first cycle after was also longer than normal. So I know it's nothing to worry about. I'll just keep taking my temps and peeing on those OPK sticks! Ha ha Thank goodness for cheap Wondflo's! I'm hoping in the end the wait is worth it this cycle. :) 

I can't believe how far along you both are!! When I joined you had both recently gotten your BFP's. How does time move so quickly?!? 

Bee I'm thinking of you today for your scan and sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## gina236

Congrats to the new bfps!

Iris, so happy you got the green light to start trying again. Come on O!

Bee, good luck at your scan today!

Afm JUST got crosshairs. Not too convinced that I actually O'd but only time will tell. I had no ewcm, a low on my opk and no real sex drive. My theory at this point is that I was pregnant last month but when the pregnancy ended the cyst stuck around giving me all those symptoms, delaying O, and producing a little bit of hcg to turn those few tests positive. Not sure if a cyst bursting can cause your temp to go up but the pain I've had for a few weeks is finally gone. Hopefully my body can get back to normal soon. No idea when to expect AF now though as I have no idea if I actually O'd or not but at least I feel a little less in limbo now.


----------



## Smille24

Good luck today bee!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well 

Iris - my period was crazy out of whack after my D&C last December. From the time my first cycle started up until the BFP, my period was always 2 weeks late. I'm so glad to hear that you're ready to start again. Can't wait for you to get that BFP that I know will come 

Afm - I have my NT scan later today, little anxious but, happy to be able to share this with my parents and see bubs on screen. Hopefully she sits still long enough to get the measurements needed.


----------



## BabyForIris

Hi Gina! I was just thinking about you. I hadn't seen an update after all those super light tests you were pulling recently. (I might have missed it..if I did sorry!) 

Happy to see you on :)

TTC I'm not expecting it to be exactly like before I had my MMC. Plus I've kept serious records of all my periods for 4 years including the few after my D&C last year. I've got a wack of data to go off of. 

AND!! It seems all I had to do is write on here and things happen because my OPK's started to darken today. So I should O this weekend. Which is fantastic. That would be great timing for us I think :) 

Good luck on the scan. I'm sure it will be great for everyone to get a peek at baby. :)


----------



## Fyren

Hi ladies,

I'm on CD14-CD15 of my 30-31 day cycle (it varies between those two).... We BD'd Wednesday morning which would be CD12-CD13... Should we BD for the next 2 nights just to make sure? I'm only asking since my CM is just creamy/lotion - I rarely get EWCM, if I do it's if we haven't BD'd for ages... Checked my cervix (I know it's unreliable) and it's low, soft but I can't tell if it's open or closed.. When I take my finger out (TMI) it's white lotion all over my finger and when I use my other finger to scrap it off, it literally feels like shower gel out of the bottle.. No smell on it and it's pure white.. Probably infertile.. Yesterday I had a cramp like feeling near both of my ovaries, but that could've just been a (TMI warning) bowel movement.. I experienced it again just now (probably because I'm writing about it), a sharp pain around one ovary, but that only lasted a mere second.. Any thoughts? :)


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - I hope you get pics from your scan, it would be awesome to see the little "blueberry". Well, just knowing everything is smoothly sailing along would be awesome.

TTC - Same for you. Pics, maybe? I think I just want to have my own so badly I'll settle for staring at others pics.

Iris - I'm keeping my FX all the time, even when I sleep, that you'll soon be expecting again and you'll get fat 'n happy with the rest us!

Fyren - Welcome! We love new ladies on here! It's possible that it could be O pain but you can never be 100% sure. After a couple of CP's I stopped with the OPK's, looking for signs, only BD'ing on the right days, etc. I would say absolutely BD if you and your spouse/SO want to BD. It's not going to hurt your chances. Example (and probably TMI): last month my DH and I BD 4 days straight because we felt like it. Perhaps my body was trying to tell me something because I am now just past 4 weeks pregnant. So again, it's not going to hurt your chances. Might increase them though!

Afm, just relaxing in my quiet house, thinking about going for a nap since the housework is done. Have a bit of lower back pain but not unusual for me, it happened when I was pregnant with my daughter. AND MY BOOBS HURT! I was beginning to wonder if I would experience that when suddenly it showed up to say "Hello!" Started sleeping with a sports bra on.

FX for everyone hoping for that BFP! (Squirrel, Texas and Iris, I'm looking at you, ladies. It's coming!)


----------



## Fyren

Congratulations Peskipiksee! :)
I had a CP in January - I knew for sure I was pregnant that month but it just was not meant to be :(
I've never used OPK's or Temp Charts before.

Me and my OH BD near enough (prepare to laugh) every day...
This month we've only BD'd every other day but more this week (because my sexual desire has increased) so I'm hoping it was a sign that O was on the way. We BD'd earlier twice (frisky!!) and I think we'll probably end up doing it twice tomorrow night as well, haha! On Tuesday night I had a couple of hot flashes, not sure what that meant - or if it meant anything at all because I never get them unless AF has arrived. It's a waiting game now I suppose, haha! Nothing stopping us having fun until then, eh? :winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

BabyForIris said:


> Thanks Smille and Camp. I'm just feeling so much better mentally I'm not letting the late O get to me too much. I had a D&C last year June as well when they removed a polyp and my first cycle after was also longer than normal. So I know it's nothing to worry about. I'll just keep taking my temps and peeing on those OPK sticks! Ha ha Thank goodness for cheap Wondflo's! I'm hoping in the end the wait is worth it this cycle. :)
> 
> I can't believe how far along you both are!! When I joined you had both recently gotten your BFP's. How does time move so quickly?!?
> 
> Bee I'm thinking of you today for your scan and sending you lots of positive thoughts.

late o doesnt mean anything awful though ! i conceived both cycles tht i had a later o date :) i read up on it and they said it's good because it gives your follicles more time to mature or something like that. don't know if it's true but always made me feel better. I was waiting 3 weeks to O both cycles that i got my bfps. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Hi there lovely ladies, sorry I've been very absent lately! I just wanted to pop back in to show you the BFP I got today. Obviously very cautious and scared! I've been here so many times before. As I'm 13dpo, I'm worried it's showed up so late, but I've taken two FRERs today and the second was darker than the first. Pretty nervous, but really hoping this is it!

I've tweaked it, but this is how it looks in real life (the darkness I mean).


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg squirrel congrats!!!!


----------



## gina236

Ahh Squirrel congrats!!!! I know your nervous but that's a great line! FX it's a sticky little bean!!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I commented on your journal 1st, but I am so so so excited for you. I will say a little prayer that the line darkens tomorrow. Mine didn't get significantly dark until 15dpiui. That looks fantastic though. :yipee:

A woman I graduated high school with, just messaged me yesterday to tell me she's pregnant. We've been in contact bc we both struggled and wanted to share our experience with someone more understanding. They have been trying for 5 yrs and just started fertility testing.

I am so incredibly happy for these bfps.


----------



## ciz

Line looks fantastic squirrel. Keeping everything crossed for you lady x


----------



## trixiesmith

lovely line squirrel. Congrats, hoping it's a sticky one!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Squirrel!!!! I'm jumping out of my skin in excitement. That's a fabulous line!!! Congratulations <3 <3 :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I was so excited for squire, forgot to update on my NT scan. Bubs of course was being the crazy mover that she is. When we started the scan she was upside down and waving. Scan went well, HR was 157, she measured a few days ahead and the tech said liquid behind the neck was good. My dad cracked me up, he kept hovering over the screen and laughed every time she moved or waved. Of course she never lets us get a good picture but, I've attached the blurry one below lol.


----------



## BabyForIris

Oh Squirrel..that's a fantastic line! I know how nerve wracking faint liens have been for you. I'm hoping with my everything this is it for you! Congrats hun. No matter what its a beautiful line and I'm really excited for you!


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you beautiful ladies so much. :hugs: Your support has meant the world to me. No matter what happens with this line, I know you guys have had my back the whole way and that just makes me feel so blessed. :hugs:

BabyG: Awesome scan!!! She sounds really cute already! Isla was the same at my NT scan; would not sit still. It meant we had a much longer scan though so they could get all the measurements, which was really nice!


----------



## jGo_18

just popping in to check in and OMG SQUIRELL!!! that's a beautiful line and i have no doubt this is your sticky bean!! congrats lady! i'm so happy to see this!


----------



## TexasRider

Squirrel! I am late to the party lol I posted in your journal but I wanted to say massive congrats to you! That line looks good and I'm looking forward to seeing it get darker! I think this is it!!!


----------



## campn

Squirrel- IM SO FREAKING HAPPY!!! I really really thought it was the start of a BFP 2 days ago so yesterday I was shocked to say the least! I also got my BFP on 13 DPO with Benjamin but that's okay! Sometimes they implant later or there isn't too much hCG early on but this is your BFP!!! 

I'm so over the moon for you! Congratulations mama! I'm praying it darkens the next few days!!! :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you :hugs:

Campn: that makes me feel relieved! The fact that it's a darker line than I've had with previous CPs makes me feel hopeful too.

I'm a little worried I've got crampy feelings going on, but I remember this from my pregnancies with my two kids, so I'm sure it's normal. Besides, my period isn't due till Monday, so it's too early for AF cramps, I usually get them on the first day of proper bleeding.

One thing's for sure, if this is my rainbow then it's not twins. No way with such a late BFP :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Squirrel. That is a beautiful BFP. Xx

jGo, so close now. Any signs of baby boy arriving a time soon? Xx

Did I miss an update from Bee? Is everything okay? Xx


----------



## jGo_18

teeny - off and on contractions since tuesday. he's really dropped in the past week or so... he feels like he's sitting sooooo low and my belly has a very obvious lower position. today has brought on a persistent lower back ache and i feel kind of sick... maybe things are gearing up? i don't want to get my hopes tho!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good luck jGo!!!!


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Omg squirrel that is a beautiful line!!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sounds like it is all heading in the right direction jGo. I really hope it's not long now. I was so miserable being two weeks overdue. Xx


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel congratulations!! I am over the moon for you hun! That line is beautiful, FX it continues to darken and that beautiful rainbow is on board! So happy for you momma!

TTC lovely scan picture, really glad to hear she is so active!

Jgo wow I had not realized you were so close, FX little man comes right on time!

Peski huge congratulations to you as well, wishing you a H&H 9 months

Bee loved your scan picture hun! So glad things are going well!

Hope everyone is doing well! I am sorry if I missed anyone. Will try to get on and do a proper update tonight


----------



## Smille24

Jgo I cannot believe that he'll be here so soon! It has flown by. Good luck hun!


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Baby! Baby! Ooooooooh, I'm so excited for you! I'm so glad I sent some of the sticky baby dust your way. It's such a beautiful line. And I can understand the nervousness, been there a few times myself but it looks like this one is actually "it". :happydance:

Okay, Texas and Iris. Your turns! Sending out more sticky baby dust. It worked for me and Squirrel so, gosh dangit, it's gonna work for you too.


----------



## squirrel.

jGo: ooh, sounds like things are warming up!! I hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long and that the labour and birth go beautifully!

Drum: I meant to say a while back, so happy that the previa is gone!! I really am. Such wonderful news and now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs:

Peski: thanks for the dust bump buddy :)


So, the line is darker... I am tentatively starting to think that I might be pregnant..... :dance: :dance: this was only a 3.5 hour hold as I kept having to get up in the night to pee. I don't know what to think right now. So happy I have my daughter's birthday to distract me. I'll be testing again tomorrow morning with FRER and digital. If they're still positive, then I am stopping testing. 

No tweaking, on phone, yesterday, I could barely make out the line without tweaking:


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel thank you hun it has been a load off..... But in others news OMG I am beyond excited that line is darker! I think this is it hun :hugs: I am so happy for you! Happy birthday to the princess as well!


----------



## blablamana

Such an obvious bfp, it has to be the real deal! I'm so stoked :hugs:

jGO: Can't wait to hear about your little boy, so close now! 

Teeny: how are you doing now? Hope your little one is doing amazing! 

Drum: How are you doing?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bla, I'm good thank you. Baby girl is pretty awesome. I can't believe she is 2 weeks old today. 
She is a little chunk and Wednesday she was up to 9lb 12oz. She is feeding like a trooper. Loving having a brand new daughter. 

I'm so happy about the new BFPs, I'm always staking this thread for news. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ahhh squirrel it's beautiful!
and jgo omg i can't believe you're almost there!!!

j is 4 wks today <3


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :) I can't help but feel Excited :dance:

Did another test after 2 hour hold and it's marginally darker. It's a proper line now. So beautiful to see. I'm not getting ahead of myself yet though, I keep on expecting to see it fade. If I get a 1-2 weeks tomorrow on digi, then I'll stop testing and make doctors appointment. Ahhhhhhh!!!!! :dance:

Progression:


Latest test after 2 hour hold:


----------



## beemeck

Hi girls - been crazy busy over here but teeny to answer your question everything is good ! I posted my scan pic to the fb group but will post here when I get a chance :) baby measured two days ahead with a heart rate of 166 <3 

And things are even better now that squirrel is my bump buddy !!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Bee that is fabulous news. Xx

Squirrel, that is fab progression. A huge congratulations. Xx

May I have the link to the FB group at all please? Did I miss this being posted? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

we can't post the link or the bnb admins will remove it. but i will pm you :)


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- :yipee: :dance: :happydance: this is the real deal. It is much darker than your chemicals. Omg I'm so so happy for you.

Texas and Iris- I'm keeping my fxd for you ladies :dust:.


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - that line is getting much darker. And that baby dust is a special blend of "sticky with a chance of twins but who cares I'll just take one". And you're not too far behind me!

Bee - I can't wait to see pics! And it sounds like baby is very happy in there. 

Ttc - thank you for posting your pic, it tides me over until I get mine.

I'm just excited by all the bump buddies on here. Bee is a little over 3 weeks ahead of me and Squirrel, you would only be barely a week behind. And I'm pretty sure Texas, Iris and others will be joining us very soon. So many babies!

FX for all!


----------



## TexasRider

Huge congrats squirrel- I know you are beyond thrilled. I feel like this is it for you!

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies. I sure hope my BFP is on its way... Still haven't Od yet so we have been getting as much bd in as we can....

Since all yall are being so positive I will do my best to stay positive and upbeat as well! Lol


----------



## trixiesmith

huge congrats squirrel! That's definitely a bfp I can see on my phone without zooming in or resizing the photo. I'm so happy and excited for you. You definitely deserve it. 

Congrats to those other bfps I hadn't congratulated while I was lurking silently. 

How is everyone else? Is anyone else testing soon? 

Afm: Last weekend DH and I somewhat talked about a baby again. He sounds like he still really wants one but I didn't push and figured I'll wait out the rest of this cycle before I bring it up. 9dpo today and all I've had is awful AF-type cramps. Last night I did feel sick and threw up before bed, but I'm not getting excited or overthinking it lol.


----------



## BabyForIris

Aw thanks ladies!!! And congrats again squirrel! I know I said it here and on FB but I'm so so happy for you and I love seeing that line get stronger for you!

I think I'll be O-ing this weekend as my OKP's are darkening nicely. Perfect timing for us and I hope in 2 weeks I'll be joining you all again on the preggo side ;)


----------



## KarmaLeigh

So excited for u squirrel!!!! This is it for!!!!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## peskipiksee

I just realized that because I got my BFP from my doctor, I never did a HPT. I felt a little left out so I did one because I wanted to have that feeling when you get that BFP on a home test. Here it is:
 



Attached Files:







20160716_132747.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

Hey ladies thought I'd share my latest (and cutest) baby buys! It's her going home outfit, I ordered it on etsy but they had so many other adorable designs! It's so tiny and precious!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smille24

Peski- those are lovely tests! I'm so happy for you 

Campn- that is so adorable! Now I want one lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Teeny - can't believe she's 2 weeks already. I have to add you so I'll send you a private message with my Facebook page so you can request me.

Camp - I have the same outfit same on a board in Pinterest, I love it!!!

Pesk - those are great tests!!!

Squirrel - huge difference already!!! When are you doing the digital?

Trix - sounds like you'll be back full time before you know it lol. 

Drum and smile - how are you feeling? 

Iris - FX for you!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm on my phone.


----------



## peskipiksee

Camp - that is absolutely adorable! I'm jealous that I need to wait 8 more months.


----------



## Smille24

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Teeny - can't believe she's 2 weeks already. I have to add you so I'll send you a private message with my Facebook page so you can request me.
> 
> Camp - I have the same outfit same on a board in Pinterest, I love it!!!
> 
> Pesk - those are great tests!!!
> 
> Squirrel - huge difference already!!! When are you doing the digital?
> 
> Trix - sounds like you'll be back full time before you know it lol.
> 
> Drum and smile - how are you feeling?
> 
> Iris - FX for you!!!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm on my phone.

I'm doing ok minus some back problems. If I sit too long and try to get up, it's hard to walk at first. I try to move around as much as possible but lately I've been exhausted. Today I took a much needed nap. 

How are you doing?


----------



## campn

I wish I did the same outfit for Benjamin, but I never thought of it! 

Smille- I hear you. If I do too much I pay for it later. I've SPD so some days are so hard but I try not to overdo things. 

Ttc- Once you confirm the gender and pick a name you should go for it if you like the outfit! I'm trying to stay away from etsy but it's where the cutest things are! 

How are the preggos feeling!? 

Sending lots and lots of baby dust to the ttcers! I hope you all realize that your turn will come too ladies! I think this thread has seen more BFPS than any other thread on here.


----------



## Conundrum

Bla I am doing well! Cannot believe we'll be in third tri next week :haha: time really seems to be flying. How have you been hun?

TTC I am feeling pretty good, sleep has been splotchy lately but not too much to complain about. I cannot believe youre in second tri! GS right around the corner!

Campn absolutely adorable outfit! Way too cute! I feel horrible that we've not even found a going home outfit.

TeX I am so excited to see that BFP to come. Hope the tea continues to pay off!

Pes awesome lines hun, congratulations!

Iris everything crossed hun!


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you so so so much ladies. You have been my crutch these past 9/10 months (?) and I don&#8217;t know how I could have stayed sane without you. I love you all and am so grateful to have shared this painful journey with you. I am totally 1000% terrified at the moment, but knowing you guys have my back if something should go wrong is making me feel much better. Thank you.

Peski: It&#8217;s amazing to have bump buddies when you&#8217;ve been through the horrors of TTC together too. Makes it so much more special to go through pregnancy together. I think I&#8217;m 5 days behind you. Your tests are amazing!!! Yay!!!

Texas: Your turn next! I have my fingers super crossed that this is your cycle. Looks like ovulation is on its way with your cm pattern.

Tribe: You&#8217;re also next! You&#8217;re chart is looking amazing! It looks triphasic. Your signs sound amazing too. Early cramps have been the biggest signs for me this time around. They started as early as 3dpo and I&#8217;ve had sporadic bouts of cramps ever since. I have my fingers super super crossed for you. When do you think you&#8217;ll test or will you wait and see if AF comes?

Iris: Yay for impending ovulation! I so so hope you get your rainbow this cycle. I hope your TWW flies by and at the end of it you&#8217;re greeted with a beautiful BFP.

Camp: That is one hell of an adorable outfit! I love it! Can&#8217;t wait to see a picture of her in it. 

Smile: Sorry to hear you&#8217;re back is playing up and you&#8217;ve been tired. It&#8217;s so exhausting being pregnant and looking after your older kids. I hope the pain and tiredness passes for you soon.

Drum: You&#8217;ll also be in second tri before you know it :D Your pregnancy has flown by so quickly! Though I bet it doesn&#8217;t feel like it for you. Hope your tiredness eases soon.



So this happened this morning!!!


And this is the progression. A tiny bit darker this morning than yesterday&#8217;s SMU. Not as much as I&#8217;d like, but hey, it&#8217;ll darken as it dries. Yesterday it got darker as it dried significantly over the course of the day, so I think there will be more of a contrast later. If I compare just the FMU ones from 13, 14 and 15dpo then there's really nice progression.


No more testing! The thought of it is making me anxious. I&#8217;m pregnant and I need to try and enjoy it while it lasts. I&#8217;ll be making a doctor&#8217;s appointment tomorrow who will get me into the midwife system and they&#8217;ll contact me with my booking in appointment. I&#8217;ll also call clinic tomorrow to let them know and they&#8217;ll want me to come in for a scan at some point. I think I&#8217;ll schedule it for around 7 weeks just to get a conclusive result - there is either a heartbeat or not at 7 weeks. 

Scared! So so scared! I feel more scared than happy would you believe it? Madness!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats on the digital squirrel! Well and truly pregnant, I'm so excited for you! <3

Drum: Glad you're doing well! And yes, third trimester, I can't believe it! We're doing well, I'm slightly nervous every time we buy stuff, SO started painting the nursery yesterday and I had a cry fest and panic attack because what if we paint the room and end up with no baby? That thought just scared me for a moment, I love Thomas so much it's overwhelming! 
We are almost done with buying everything as well.. all we need now is the mattress for the crib that will be delivered in august and an Aerosleep protector thing for the cradle's mattress. And curtains for the nursery.. other than that.. for baby at least, we are all set! Well.. we won't have the room ready until the end of August, but anyway :lol: 
Makes it so real and so scary.. I'm so much like my cousin (basically my sister as I lived with her mom for years).. she would get scared buying clothes because what if she had all these clothes and no baby in the end? I'm really starting to get that too at the moment with everything. 
We have a scan the 29th and it can't come soon enough! I need to see our baby again, it's been so long since our last scan! 


Preggo's/ladies with kiddo's already: when is the time to pack a hospital bag? I was thinking at 36 weeks or something, just in case. But what to pack? For me, for baby? All the lists online say so many different things!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Squirrel!!!!! Super exciting times ahead for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah squirrel!!!!! beautiful lines!!! and the digi!! so awesome! huge congrats!!!!!

blabla i packed at 36 weeks i think? i packed shampoo, body wash, tooth brush, tooth paste, going home clothes, my camera, charger, phone and charger, glasses and contacts. pretty sure that's it. and all i needed. After birth lets just say you wouldn't want to wear any of your own clothes, it's not very glamorous. I also was only in for one night since they were natural births so it was all i needed. check your hosp and see what they provide too. mine gave me pretty much everything for baby too. just needed his car seat and a blankie for the car.


----------



## peskipiksee

Squirrel - it's probably wrong but I'm more excited for you than for myself. I still haven't gotten excited for me yet. And those are beautiful tests! 

Texas and Iris, you two are next so prepare! 

FX for all those waiting on that BFP!


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I absolutely love that you have a pregnancy ticker!!!!! Your tests are looking great and you are definitely pregnant hun. I am beyond happy for you. Yes, the journey has been difficult for us but it has been a pleasure getting to know you (all of you).

Bla- 36 weeks sounds like a good time to pack bc you never know. I have to figure out what to pack myself. I did read if you're going to bf to take pineapple juice bc it helps with your supply. Otherwise just basic toiletries and going home clothes.

I'm extremely nervous about the unknown right now. My dh will be on an outage so he will only be home to sleep, then there's trying to figure out where my dd will go. I'm having a lot of anxiety about possibly going into labor while he's at work and no one coming to pick her up. He's hoping it'll be a scheduled induction, but that's not part of my plan.


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you ladies :hugs: so so so much! Peski, you made me chuckle. I'm finding the same thing. I'm too scared to be excited and happy yet, though every now and then it sinks in a tiny bit. I'm sure I'll feel this way till I get a scan (hopefully at 7 weeks). 

Bla: I packed around 32 weeks with both mine; it was nice to be prepared and nice to paw over everything and get excited. With Oscar I didn't pack nearly enough, because we were in for a week and then with Isla, I packed too much. So I would recommend having two bags packed: your actual hospital bag and a back up someone can grab and bring in if you do unexpectedly end up saying in hospital longer than you thought.

I packed for me:
- a nightie for birthing
- change of clothes for afterwards (comfy clothes)
- towel
- wash bag (that first shower after birth is sublime! :haha:)
- flip flops for showering in
- book and iPad (for after baby was born and between contractions, well, that was he plan, I never used them during labour as with Oscar it was too painful and with Isla too quick!)
- snacks and water
- music on iPod and speaker
- camera 
- my own pillow from home
- breast pads
- lanolin cream
- sanitary towels (ones especially for post-birth - I didn't have enough with Oscar, so with Isla I brought looooooaaaaaads with me - no regrets, they're vital!)
- TENS machine (never used it, never had time!)
- nursing bras x2 
- sleeping clothes if in over night 

For baby: 
- 3x bodysuit (2 X newborn and 1 x 0-3 months for all clothes as I didn't know how big they'd be. Oscar didn't fit newborn, Isla did)
- 3x sleepsuits
- a hat
- a blanket
- newborn nappies 
- cotton wool
- water wipes
- little bottle of olive oil (best thing for cleaning off baby's first poo, which is like tar!)
- car seat


I'm sure there was more. I'll have a look at my list later and add more if I find more. As I said, I'd have another bag packed with just loads more sanitary towels, breast pads, nappies, water wipes, cotton wool, baby clothes and your clothes just in case you're in longer and someone can just grab it for you.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: sorry to hear you're anxious over when labour comes. It's so hard to plan for when you have an older child and don't know how and when labour will unfold. Do you have any family members or good friends who are reliable, trustworthy and available at short notice (for the period of time around your due date?). I'm a bit worried about whol will have our kids when the time comes for this one to arrive. Nick's parents would be our first choice, but they'd be an hour away. Isla's labour was so quick, I don't know if I'll have an hour and a half next time (extra half hour to get to the hospital). It's very nerve wracking.


----------



## beemeck

On my phone but just need to quickly comment on that beautiful digi squirrel !!! And to let you know that I'm still more scared than happy most days - I hate it ! But it keeps getting better and easier. You just have to take things a day at a time. Can't wait to share this journey with you - you aren't still leaving bnb right !? <3


----------



## squirrel.

Totally staying now :) I was only going to get a break from TTC, but now I won't need that :D

So I'm surprised I'm not freaking out, but I just got a tiny bit of brown stringy discharge :( I know it's most likely the after effects of inplantation. It was very brown (old blood) and only the tiniest amount. Checked cervix and there wasn't any more. Now I'm hoping it's just inplantation bleeding... Not freaking out, but I don't like it. Did any of you ever have it? What was it like for you?


----------



## trixiesmith

squirrel - I love that digi and your line progression. Seeing your pregnancy ticker puts a huge smile on my face. I was going to test this morning but I have no cheapies and I can't convince myself to use my only frer at 10dpo lol. So unless I manage to pick up dollar store cheapies today, I won't test for another few days since AF is due Thursday or Friday. 

Camp - that outfit is so adorable. After your post on the fb group, I went onto Pinterest to look at nursery ideas - I really shouldn't have done that because I spent like 3 hours pinning stuff to my future baby board. So I now have wonderful and beautiful ideas for a future baby lol.


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I tested with the FRERS every 2 days and that's when I saw it was significantly darker, so take that 14 DPO one and cover it and then see the huge difference between 13 and 15! Those digitalis don't lie though! We ALL understand the worry! Sometimes I go a few hours and not feel any movement at all and my heart sinks. Just take it one day at a time, every day that goes your chances are better and better! <3


Smille- Same fears here. I have no one who can be with DS right away with the inlaws an hour away and they suggested meeting at the hospital and I said no way. Last thing I want is deal with him while I'm in labor and asking him not to touch moniters! I'm sure we'll manage and all will be fine. This is something I'm jealous first time moms don't have to deal with yet ;) 

Bla- I packed around 35 weeks, and I tried to pack basics:
For me: Gown with robe (or pajamas) 
Nursing bra
Socks
Toiletries (I didn't want to bother washing my hair so dry shampoo and makeup wipes!) along with things like BB cream and under eye concealer, Chapstick, deodorant, hair ties/headband to keep hair off my face.
Breath mints / hard candy
Breastfeeding pillow
The heavy flow pads + boy short undies I didn't care if got ruined
Phone and camera chargers.
Nipple cream/ nursing pads 
This healing numbing spray I can't remember it's name, to spray down there. 
Belly band to wrap around your tummy.
Outfit to go home that fits your belly at 6 months pregnant. 

For baby:
Receiving blankets
Velcro swaddling blanket
1-2 onesis
1 warm pajamas 
Socks, mittens, hat
Going home outfit 
Heavy blanket for when we are outside 
Some diapers and wipes

Hubby:
Shared all my toiletries 
Pajamas, socks and his own going home outfit


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I did with Ben, I think because it seems we both implanted late with them the IB is brownish cause it's old. Mine varied from brown to red on and off for weeks, but at an ultrasound they couldn't see any blood around the baby so it was nothing to worry about at all. 

Trix- That's so smart hun! I found out it was a girl and I hadn't thought of any nursery ideas so it's good to be prepared and know exactly what you want! It's exciting too!

Bla- Oh and I hear essential oils like peppermint and levender help some women during labor so maybe if you're into that grab some!


----------



## TexasRider

Ah squirrel! That digi is great and I think the latest FRER looks darker too. I really hope you have an easy pregnancy. It sucks that yku have to wait so long a for a scan to be able to pick up anything. I never had any spotting or anything with my only pregnancy so far so im no help.

I hope you ladies are right and I get my BFP soon. I am beyond ready to be pregnant again. 

My temp took a pretty big dip today so I'm Hoping O is around the corner. OPK is negative this morning but I didn't get to do one yesterday cause we were working on the house so I could have missed it. My in laws come back today so we will go back to sneaking in Bd when we can. Only 2 more weeks till we can move in. Ah so excited!! 

Oh and campn that numbing stuff is called dermoplast. I didn't use it but I had to go buy some more for my sis in law after she had her baby


----------



## Smille24

We had plans to allow my mother to watch my dd, but she's so unreliable anymore. We think we're going to ask my in-laws to watch her. That will cause drama I'm sure. My mom gets offended so easily and LOVES to start fights. My in-laws live 20 min away. My dh said they can just meet us at the hospital and pick her up, but by the time he'd get home from work, they'd be at our house. I guess we'll play it by ear. It will all work out some how.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> We had plans to allow my mother to watch my dd, but she's so unreliable anymore. We think we're going to ask my in-laws to watch her. That will cause drama I'm sure. My mom gets offended so easily and LOVES to start fights. My in-laws live 20 min away. My dh said they can just meet us at the hospital and pick her up, but by the time he'd get home from work, they'd be at our house. I guess we'll play it by ear. It will all work out some how.

Do the inlaws live closer? That'd be my excuse. Just say well we feel better cause they're only 20 minutes away. I mean everyone will be with you in the room to visit the next day!


----------



## Conundrum

Bla the worry never ends..ever. I was terrified of SIDs with Shy for the first year. I mean so much so I was afraid to fall asleep with her, if we were alone, the first few weeks. It is all nerves and they never stop. Don't worry hun, Thomas is strong, and he'll be here sooner than you think. I hope the scan is reassuring and you get some nice pictures. As for it being real, it is scary but very real and you'll surprise yourself at how good you'll be at it. :hugs:

Trix I cannot wait to see your tests! I hope you get some cheapies! I think its amazing you're getting a head start you'll be using them before you know it!

TeX that's great news about the reno almost being done! Everything crosed for a nice O and a welcome home BFP.

Smille I am sorry your mom will try to fight with you on it but stick with whatever makes you more comfortable.

Well my mom kind of burst my bubble today. My doctor really through me for a loop offering to try another vaginal delievery. I have been really excited about it. Shy's was terrible, induction a week early due to size long story short blood loss, small nerve damage, severe 4th degree tear, she became stuck for a dangerous amount of time, swelling on the skull, ect. If we went for vaginal we'll have growth scans after 36-37 weeks and as soon as she hits 7.5 lbs they'll take her via precautionary induction so if a CS was needed easy to switch. My mom thinks I am crazy wanting to try it again and made one to many references that I'm putting her in unnecessary danger. Now I'm just worried she is right. My OB is putting it in my hands as long as pregnancy continues smoothly so CS at 39 weeks or by weight scan which is not always accurate, I know. Sorry for the story but DH is not being helpful so I thought you ladies might have some insight.


----------



## blablamana

Drum: I don't think you are putting yourself or your little one in unnecessary danger at all. Your OB will watch it and will tell you if it won't work at that stage. Don't worry, I get what your mom is saying but honestly, each baby is different. There is no way of telling that this labor will go the same way, let alone that Freya will be the same size etc. They will watch that and if at like 38 weeks or something you feel uncomfortable with the idea or the risks.. go for a CS. Don't worry! 

Smille: Well, if your mom wants to be pissed off at you putting your DD at your inlaws when you go into labor.. that's her problem. It's your daughter, your labor, your baby, your life. If you feel like she is not reliable at this time, don't do it. If she wants to be mad about that.. that's her loss really. She'll turn around if she does get pissed. You need to do what makes YOU feel good when you go into labor. The rest doesn't matter at that point. :hugs: 

And thanks for your kind words, it's so hard not to worry and feel overwhelmed at times. It's lovely to have such a group of wonderful ladies that are ready to make each other feel better when needed. :hugs:

And many thanks for the lists of things to pack! So handy :)


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> We had plans to allow my mother to watch my dd, but she's so unreliable anymore. We think we're going to ask my in-laws to watch her. That will cause drama I'm sure. My mom gets offended so easily and LOVES to start fights. My in-laws live 20 min away. My dh said they can just meet us at the hospital and pick her up, but by the time he'd get home from work, they'd be at our house. I guess we'll play it by ear. It will all work out some how.
> 
> Do the inlaws live closer? That'd be my excuse. Just say well we feel better cause they're only 20 minutes away. I mean everyone will be with you in the room to visit the next day!Click to expand...

They live the same distance apart. If my mom were more reliable, we'd have her watch her but she's not. She constantly makes excuses as to why she can't do something after she tells us she can either babysit or something else. I'm just not having that while I'm in labor.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- go with your gut. If you want to try a vaginal birth, go ahead. Your dr will know whether it's the right thing for you and baby or not. Moms think they know best, but they don't. Do what YOU want, don't listen to what anyone else says. If your dr isn't concerned with your decision, then that's a good thing. I hope it turns out exactly the way you want it to. My mom says I'm dumb for wanting a drug-free labor. I had an epidural with my dd and it wasn't the experience I wanted.

Bla- I agree, the fear never really goes away but our babies will be in our arms b4 we know it.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies Congrats to the newly pregnant ladies, especially you Squirrel! Ahh this gives me so much hope for this month :)

Bee- How are you doing?

AFM: Im CD14 and waiting to O, there isn't much to report except that I ran a 5K on Saturday but other than that not too much. Sorry I haven't been on lately I don't have internet at home so its hard to get on much. I hope you all are well


----------



## beemeck

hi sweet :) O should be soon for you! i didn't click on your chart - did you do another round of clomid this cycle?? FX for you

looks like trix, iris and tex should all be getting bfps soon too!!! loved that blazing opk iris :happydance: and trix you should be getting close, especially with DH opening back up to it :happydance: tex - your BFP should be right around the corner but if it's not at least you'll be moving back into the newly renovated home (and out of in laws) and your insurance deductible will be back soon for some dr appts if need be!
:hugs::hugs::hugs: hugs to you all - I know how hard it is. 

sorry that I hadn't updated on here after my scan - once teeny asked about me I felt bad. hopefully no one else was worried. everything is still going well. I feel great and this time am not letting myself get panicked about lack of symptoms since I was able to see baby bouncing away while I was feeling great. so just trying to enjoy it. just getting a little worried about my discharge. between the stringy, mucus stuff and the abundance of watery CM, it has me puzzled. :dohh: really looking forward to my OB appt next week - 9 days to go!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I can't wait for the remodel to be done. It feels like it's coming together now. Kitchen cabinets are going in tomorrow and the counters should be done this week too. And then floors a week from today... I haven't Od yet and I still have slippery wet feeling cm so we will
Try and do every other day bd until my temp rise... I'm so ready to get pregnant its not even funny. I'm totally over this TTC crap...


----------



## trixiesmith

aww thanks bee. You're too kind. 

11dpo today. Temp dropped a bit, which I think is right on track for pre-AF for me, so I'll wait it out and see what happens over the next few days and not bother testing.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I wanted to come in and join if that's OK ladies. I'm on TTC cycle five after mirena removal and it looks like I possibly Od sooner then I usually do (cd14-16). I am just praying that this is our month.. I am hoping that this is it as I'm 31, 32 next month and this will be our first.


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I hope your bfp comes soon hun. You totally deserve it. 

Gagrlin- welcome :wave:. Fxd you get a bfp soon.

Trixie- sorry for the temp drop. Fxd it goes up. It sounds like your dh is coming around again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bee i had bad discharge, and it got REALLY bad around the beginning of second tri !


----------



## beemeck

thanks mommy - it's been freaking me out. it's like I've peed myself - straight up liquid wtf :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> thanks mommy - it's been freaking me out. it's like I've peed myself - straight up liquid wtf :dohh:

That's how it was for me too! And the progesterone made it 100× worse. I constantly felt like I wet myself. It'll get better. Then you'll get to a point where if you sneeze, you will actually wet yourself lol.


----------



## beemeck

lol I'll be looking forward to that smille :haha: I'm not on progesterone actually but hopefully it's a sign that I have plenty!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks smile.. Its been a long hard road to even get to TTC.. I am just praying that my bfp isn't far away.


----------



## jGo_18

He's here! Our boy arrived Sunday night and is perfect in every way!

Huge congrats to Squirrel!! I'm absolutely over the moon for you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## beemeck

omg he's perfect jgo!!!!! congrats mama!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gina236

Oh my goodness!! Congrats jgo!!! You and your wife must be over the moon!! He is so precious!


----------



## trixiesmith

omg he's gorgeous jgo! congrats!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats jgo!!!!!! He's so adorable!


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> lol I'll be looking forward to that smille :haha: I'm not on progesterone actually but hopefully it's a sign that I have plenty!

You're so lucky! I was on it for 12 wks and felt disgusting. Lots of cm during the 1st tri is definitely a good sign.


----------



## campn

JGo congrats hun he looks so so scrumptious! I hope you both are feeling wonderful!


----------



## squirrel.

Oh jGo, he is perfect!!!! Huge huge congratulations! What a beautiful little boy. 

And thank you :hugs: I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG JGo!! Congrats! He's Perfect!!!

Bee- Yes I am on round 2 of clomid, I can feel the pinching in my ovaries today so I am certain that O will be here in a day or two! 

I hope you all are well ladies talk to you soon :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats jgo!!!!!!!


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> lol I'll be looking forward to that smille :haha: I'm not on progesterone actually but hopefully it's a sign that I have plenty!
> 
> You're so lucky! I was on it for 12 wks and felt disgusting. Lots of cm during the 1st tri is definitely a good sign.Click to expand...

I know, I hear such awful things. I really wanted to be on it since my 21 day progesterone came back at 11 then I got my bfp. so low! but I guess they were right saying if you aren't on meds that cycle, you shouldn't need it. :shrug: so in the end I'm glad it all worked out this way.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations jGo. Enjoy your new little prince, he is so precious. Xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

JGo he's so handsome, congrats!


----------



## TexasRider

Jgo he is adorable! The picture makes my ovaries twinge haha. Gosh I hope I get Pregnant soon.... 

On that note I got a super positive OPK today for those who haven't checked the Facebook post. So ready for this TWW to start come on temp rise!


----------



## BabyForIris

Oh jGo he's gorg!! Congrats mama! Hope you're recovering well.


----------



## blablamana

congrats jGo, such a cutie!


----------



## Conundrum

jgo he is absolutely precious! Congrats Momma!


----------



## Cookieb

Congrats Jgo! He's perfect!

Congrats on the bfp squirrel! So happy for you!

My cousin just announced she is expecting - first month actually trying. We've been talking about it for a while and she's known I've been trying and have an appt with specialist next week. Really hope they figure it out quickly because we would love for our kids to be the same age. She's 10 weeks now. Didn't temp at all this past week during AF, it was too hard in Greece and I'm sure it would be skewed with the time zone difference and staying up till 5am everyday. Will pick it back up tomorrow, hopefully FF will still be able to give me crosshairs. Fx for all of us still trying


----------



## beemeck

eek it looks like all of the non preggos still lined up pretty well with O'ing together afterall!! good luck cookie, iris, tex, garling and sweet. Trix - the odd one out - did AF show???

also cookie - good luck at your specialist appt - let us know how it goes!!!

exactly one week until my first OB appt. now that I'm getting farther along, I'm really, really itching to buy a doppler...... :dohh:


----------



## gina236

I just bought one Bee. :haha: I know I will want one when pregnant and I still have no idea what's going on. I'm either 8+3, 9 dpo, 3 dpo, or having an annovulatory cycle. But it should come in tomorrow so I'm going to see what I can hear and if I find a hb or the placenta noise I will obviously know what the deal is. If I can't find anything, I'm in the same boat as now so no harm in trying. Lol


----------



## beemeck

which one did you get gina?? I'm looking at the angelsounds one on amazon.


----------



## TexasRider

I think I may have Od yesterday. I got a .43 increase in temp today. Of course I have to wait for a few more days to confirm but I think I am in my TWW again! I will try to get another Bd in tonight and then call it good if my temp is higher tomorrow. 

My daughter had an eye dr appt today and they are going to dilate her eyes... This should be fun... Not... 

On the Reno side our paint guy is taking forever and I wish he would
Hurry the hell up. He was so fast with installing the doors I expected this to go fast too. First he said he would be done Friday and then saturday and then Monday and now it's Wednesday and he's still not done.... He better be done by Monday when the floors go down or im gonna be upset!


----------



## gina236

beemeck said:


> which one did you get gina?? I'm looking at the angelsounds one on amazon.

I got the sonoline B. Couldn't find it on amazon but all the reviews are amazing for it and they say you can find the hb with it as early as 8 weeks if your good lol.


----------



## trixiesmith

morning ladies. 

no, bee, AF hasn't shown yet. I still am the odd one out, aren't I? sometimes I wish someone would join who I can be cycle buddies with lol. 

13dpo today. I had a big temp drop yesterday, but this morning it shot back up to where it was 2 days ago. :shrug: I haven't tested yet, because I'm not sure if AF will show or not, as she's due tomorrow still. I did have a temp spike like this last fall and AF showed the next day, so definitely keeping myself in check and not getting my hopes up.


----------



## squirrel.

Bee I found a heartbeat with Isla at 8+5. You'd be right on schedule for hearing the heartbeat! It's so reassuring when you can find it on a day when you're feeling more anxious. Though for some women, they cause more worry as they worry if they can't find it (which is a common problem). 


I got a 2-3 weeks test today. I wasn't going to test till next week, but I got home from work and on a whim, took the test (after only a short hold) and was delighted to get 2-3 weeks! I'm feeling quite good about this pregnancy.


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Bee! Currently at 3DPO here. Feeling rather calm about the whole thing. I tried to explain it to DH that I feel like the worse has already happened. The polyp returning. The low counts. The MMC. The D&C. The retained product. Everything now seems a lot easier to deal with...


I'm hoping that feeling lasts as the TWW continues. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Iris, really keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. You sound like you have a great attitude about the whole thing!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies. Popping in for a quick hello.

jGo - wanted to send you and your wife a huge congratulations!!!! He's perfect and hope you're recovering well.


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Squirrel. I'm hopeful for this cycle but I'm ok if it doesn't. It didn't happen first round last time and there's no reason to think it will now. At least I know we are on our way! :)


----------



## campn

Bee- They sell them for $35 on eBay! The sonoline B one and it's awesome. I found the heartbeat around 9 weeks it was so low by the public bone! There's also lots of different noises so you'll learn which to ignore and which to listen for :D 

Squirrel- I'm really still so so happy for you. We are far apart but we are still pregnant together! When is your scan!? How did your DH react when you shared the news!? I don't think you shared that! 

Iris- Lovely mentality hun! It just shows how strong you are. I really have a good feeling about this cycle for you! 

Baby dust to those who are about to O, or in their tww! 
Tex, I'm thinking of you especially <3 

Hope all the preggos are feeling wonderful, it's so hot over here I hope you're all staying away from that! And thinking of all our mamas and the babies! Share pictures sometimes <3


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in here in like forever! I've been so busy lately with a holiday and a weekend away for a wedding. Things are starting to calm down now!

I had my 12 week scan which was fine and showed baby was perfect. They provisionally dated me 6 days ahead which means I am 14 weeks today and not 13 + 1. However I go back on the 1st August for another dating scan to confirm dates.

So my symptom free pregnancy turned out OK after all! I there I was worrying myself stupid. This has been such a smooth ride so far, I reckon 3rd tri will come and kick me in the arse!

squirrel - although I very briefly commented in your journal , I just want to say congrats again! And it's brilliant news you got a 2-3 on the digi today. 

Bee - Your pregnancy seems to be going so quick! Hopefully I can reassure you that a symptom free pregnancy is no bad thing! I've heard the sonoline B dopplers are amazing. I'm not getting one myself as I know it will cause me more worry than reassurance!!

Tex - fingers crossed for this TWW! Sounds like you got a lot of good BD in.

Trix - my temp dipped and came back up again when I conceived , so I hope this is a good sign for you. 

Gina - It must be so frustrating not knowing what is going on in your cycle and whether or not you are pregnant. I hope the doppler clears things up for you.

Iris - I am glad you are back on track. I really hope this cycle is successful for you.

TTCG - I think our due dates are just a day apart now. My revised one is 18th Jan :)

Sorry if I've missed anyone, there are so many lovely ladies on the thread, I do find it hard to keep up!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats on a clear scan. I'm currently in my tww from what appears to be an early O.. I am hoping this is our month.. I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## peskipiksee

jGo - I'm late to the party but what a beautiful baby! Congrats and enjoy!

Iris - With how positive you are, I'm sure we'll be seeing that BFP soon.

Tex - Sending all the baby dust I can for your BFP!

Afm, I go to see the doc next week on Wednesday and he might want to do a scan just to make sure everything is moving along smoothly. I've been having some light cramping but I know it's just everything stretching out again after 9 years. No bleeding but a lot of watery CM, I've taken to wearing a panty liner. Still having a bit of a hard time believing I'm pregnant and I must admit that after having my constant and reliable AF friend, I actually miss it just a little bit. It was just always there every 26-27 days.

FX for everyone waiting on their BFP!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi again! So excited right now, had a doctors appointment this afternoon. Everything is going well, HR was 154. Come to find out doctor was able to tell that....we're having a boy!!!!! 

I was set on girl but, glad mommys little man is strong and healthy!!


----------



## beemeck

Eeeeek congrats ttc !!! Wow they can tell early now !


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you!!! 

I know!!! I didn't expect him to be able to tell. Little man had his legs crossed at his ankles. He's already classy!


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- Congrats on your little man! I can't believe they could tell so soon! 

Peski- ah yes, panty liners are going to be your best friend for awhile lol.

Trixie- I say test hun. Fxd this is a surprise bfp!

I had my dr appt and her hb was 136. I was extremely concerned bc it's been consistently in the 150's but my dr said it will start slowing down as she grows at this stage. My dr is so easy going and doesn't stress me out which is great. We talked a little about my birth plan and she said it's my birth, my choices (within reason of course).


----------



## gina236

Awe ttc congrats! That's awesome that they could tell so early!!


----------



## trixiesmith

TTC - that's great, congrats! Amazed they could tell this early. Did you begin to think of names before finding out it's a boy? 

Well no AF yet and no cramps, so if she's not here in the morning and if I feel my temp may be reliable (seem to be coming down with a cold or something) I'll test with the frer I have stowed away.


----------



## campn

Ttc- Congratulations!! My sister also found out this early, sometimes it's so clear and there's no denying it! Boys are awesome. Sometimes a part of me wishes for another boy someday but I think we are done at two. They're so loving to their mummies, funny and love love to snuggle and shower you with kisses! You're going to be a goddess in his eyes.


----------



## ksquared726

Bee - Just wanted to chime in that I have the Angelsounds Doppler and it has served me well. I first used it this pregnancy after I think my 10-week appointment. I used it the same day so I could be pretty darn sure there was a heartbeat to find! Unfortunately I bought it during my first pregnancy because I was worrying, and couldn't find the heartbeat because of the mmc but I didn't know yet. So, I would definitely recommend waiting until right after your appointment to try to find the hb on your own to avoid any worries. It was such a lifesaver to be able to check in on baby girl until I could feel consistent movements. I'm such a worrier. 

Btw - 35 weeks today! And I think baby dropped since yesterday. Lots more pressure down low. Just 5 weeks to go until due date!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats TTC! 

Smille: glad everything is alright! And yes, it is totally normal that the heartbeat is going down little by little before birth. As long as it stays above a certain threshold, it is actually what they want to see! 
Ksquared: Eek so close! 

---


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Ttc- Congratulations!! My sister also found out this early, sometimes it's so clear and there's no denying it! Boys are awesome. Sometimes a part of me wishes for another boy someday but I think we are done at two. They're so loving to their mummies, funny and love love to snuggle and shower you with kisses! You're going to be a goddess in his eyes.

i get so frustrated when people think that girls aren't loving and funny and cuddly and shower you with kisses. My girl is a total mommy's girl. she cuddles constantly, says i love you all the time, and is by my side more than anyone else's. So please don't think that just because you're having a girl your baby cuddle days are over! and at almost five she still cuddles me more than anyone else!

i got so sad when i found out dd was a girl because of the negative spin everyone put on the girl babies!!


----------



## trixiesmith

bfn with frer. and I now have a full blown chest cold. I'm not even sad, just upset about the chest cold lol. I may have to skip the baby shower this weekend if I can't get over it quickly.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ttc- Congratulations!! My sister also found out this early, sometimes it's so clear and there's no denying it! Boys are awesome. Sometimes a part of me wishes for another boy someday but I think we are done at two. They're so loving to their mummies, funny and love love to snuggle and shower you with kisses! You're going to be a goddess in his eyes.
> 
> i get so frustrated when people think that girls aren't loving and funny and cuddly and shower you with kisses. My girl is a total mommy's girl. she cuddles constantly, says i love you all the time, and is by my side more than anyone else's. So please don't think that just because you're having a girl your baby cuddle days are over! and at almost five she still cuddles me more than anyone else!
> 
> i got so sad when i found out dd was a girl because of the negative spin everyone put on the girl babies!!Click to expand...

I agree with this. My dd is the same way. She constantly tells me she loves me, is very nurturing and cuddly. I thought I wanted a boy, but I am so happy with another girl.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies, I'm still in shock! I haven't had a chance to do a proper follow up with everyone.

Gagr - Welcome!!! When will you be testing?

Tex - I have good feelings about this cycle for you!!! I have everything crossed <3 

Bee - I know someone else said it but, I too feel like your pregnancy is already flying by. You're almost in double digit weeks!!! 

Iris - How are you feeling? I have everything crossed for you!!! 

Cookie - Hope your appointment goes well! 

Squirrel - How you feeling? Any symptoms as of yet? 

Camp - I'm still in shock that Juliette will be here so soon! Is Ben ready? I'm hoping they still have a similar outfit that you bought for Juliette in a boy style lol. 

Pomp - Bump buddy!!! So glad everything went well at the doctor. I range from January 15th to the 17th depending on how still baby boy is staying at the time lol. I always stick with my January 17th due date though. 

Pesk - I'm still having the streching and pulling from time to time. Hope you get a scan soon so you can get a peek!! I know you're dying for some pictures.

Smile - Glad she's doing well! My doctor is very very easy going as well and keeps me stress free. He told me yesterday that I'm going to love having a boy and is so happy for me. I love his practice! 

Trix - Hope you feel better soon :-( I hate being sick <3

Ks - Can't believe you're already 35 weeks!!! Almost done. 

Bla - How are you feeling? How's the nursery coming along?

Attached is our little man showing off the goods! Still in shock that it's so clear lol


----------



## campn

mommyxofxone said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ttc- Congratulations!! My sister also found out this early, sometimes it's so clear and there's no denying it! Boys are awesome. Sometimes a part of me wishes for another boy someday but I think we are done at two. They're so loving to their mummies, funny and love love to snuggle and shower you with kisses! You're going to be a goddess in his eyes.
> 
> i get so frustrated when people think that girls aren't loving and funny and cuddly and shower you with kisses. My girl is a total mommy's girl. she cuddles constantly, says i love you all the time, and is by my side more than anyone else's. So please don't think that just because you're having a girl your baby cuddle days are over! and at almost five she still cuddles me more than anyone else!
> 
> i got so sad when i found out dd was a girl because of the negative spin everyone put on the girl babies!!Click to expand...

Oh that's not what I meant at all! I wasn't denying that girls are cuddling and loving and funny by saying boys are, I was describing my son really!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

TTC.. Well from my temps it looks like I ovulated early so I'm thinking around the 30th


----------



## BabyForIris

Aww congrats on the boy TTC! So amazing to know so early on. 

I'm doing well. 4DPO and counting. I think I'm somewhere between contentment and terror. Ha ha 

I'm ok with whatever outcome this first cycle has. But also scared I will get a positive and what that could mean. Silly thing to worry about I realize. But I think it's fairly normal to feel both sets of emotions after a loss like mine. 

I'll probably feel totally different tomorrow! Yay for crazy hormones right? LOL


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Gagr - awesome!! Keep us posted 

Iris - I can understand 100%. I think you'll worry up until that baby is in your arms, I know I worry still. My doctor has told me to try and stop worrying but, he understands why. I can't wait to see the outcome of this for you <3


----------



## beemeck

thanks for the info ksquared! I'm so wishy washy about it. I never wanted one because I thought it would cause me to panic. And I also thought I'd only need it for the first tri since I would be better after then which is really only a few weeks by the time it picks up the HB. but then reading the reviews I saw women talking about baby not moving all day and it reassuring them. I can already see myself panicking about this so I thought I might actually be able to use it my whole pregnancy. I feel calmer now too, so I was thinking I wouldn't let it make me panic. But I talked to DH about it last night and he totally doesn't want it. for the false panicking reason. ugh. I don't know what to do. but right now I'm ITCHING to get my hands on one just knowing that I could prob hear it if I tried! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Smille24

beemeck said:


> thanks for the info ksquared! I'm so wishy washy about it. I never wanted one because I thought it would cause me to panic. And I also thought I'd only need it for the first tri since I would be better after then which is really only a few weeks by the time it picks up the HB. but then reading the reviews I saw women talking about baby not moving all day and it reassuring them. I can already see myself panicking about this so I thought I might actually be able to use it my whole pregnancy. I feel calmer now too, so I was thinking I wouldn't let it make me panic. But I talked to DH about it last night and he totally doesn't want it. for the false panicking reason. ugh. I don't know what to do. but right now I'm ITCHING to get my hands on one just knowing that I could prob hear it if I tried! :wacko::wacko:

I wish I would've gotten one. There was one day where she didn't move all day until late afternoon and I panicked. It would've been nice to have. Yet at the same time, I'd probably obsess over it. Husbands don't understand our worry at all.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on the little boy BabyG!! Little boys are so much fun. 

Trixie: Sorry to hear you're ill and you got a BFN. I'm still not writing you off yet though; just look at your chart! You could have implanted late and won't be seeing a BFP for another day or so. I have high hopes for you lady, but I hope you feel better soon!

Bee: I used my doppler for exactly that: reassurance (until it broke in third tri, don't get an angelcare doppler, very flimsy!). It was so nice on her quiet days. Also, in second tri, it's quite common for a baby to turn and start kicking in towards your organs, which you feel less, so it feels like they're not moving, but they are. It's so reassuring to hear them on those days. Yes, for some women they cause anxiety, but as your slim, I think you'd have no problem finding the heartbeat now.

Iris: It's totally normal to fear a BFP after what you went through. I only had chemicals, but I was terrified to have this BFP and what might happen. Going through what you went through, it would be totally understandable to feel scared. We're all here for you no matter what happens. :hugs: I really really really hope this is your rainbow on its way.

Smille: Nearly 30 weeks!!! How's everything going? Has time slowed down yet? :) I always found time dragged before reaching 10, 20, 30 weeks. 


Spent the day in hospital with my pregnant friend. I was on my way to see my oldest friend and her new baby (haven't had a chance to see her and my mum was watching my kids giving me the perfect time to go) when I got a call saying she had been vomiting all night and day and was having cramps. So of course I rushed to get her and take her to hospital. She has MS and has suffered from recurrent miscarriages (she's the one who is pregnant with her third, whose news I struggled with, not because I wasn't happy for her, but because I was sad for me - now it turns out our babies will be close in age, lovely!). Thankfully she's doing okay now, but it was a scary day. I was able to go home at around 3pm when her husband arrived, but spending most of the day in hospital had me feeling anxious (obviously for her, but also, I feel anxious in early pregnancy units - don't know why). 

I'm doing okay; it's sinking in now and I'm feeling surprisingly relaxed. It'll be a week since finding out tomorrow. Hard to think it, it's flown by! I haven't got too many symptoms (but then again, I never do get them). I'm very tired, that's for sure. I have a sensitivity to smell and have gone off sweet foods (another reason I think it's another boy - I couldn't get enough fruit and sweets with Isla and now I can't stomach them). My breasts have also doubled in size I swear and every now and then I get a funny taste in my mouth. Generally though, not much going on, but that's normal for me. I'm also a bit early for symptoms. I can't wait to get to 5 weeks (and of course even later). Only being 4 weeks something, makes it feel so scarily early. At least let me get to the next week :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Squirrel- I'm glad your friend is doing ok. You are such an amazing friend for staying by her side. I am happy to hear it has sunk in finally. It took me awhile to believe it was real. It definitely flies by that's for sure. I am really sore today. Idk if it's how she's laying but when I walk my pelvis feels like its being crushed. I tried to play outside with dd today but it was absolute torture. The things we do to make them happy. 

Iris- I'm so happy you're in the tww. I know you're afraid, but you have so much support here. Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

For those of you ladies that are pregnant.. What were your symptoms that made you test?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I think I O'd yesterday because I had a temp dip and my temp then went up today. I hope so because that will make me in the tww


----------



## Smille24

Gagrlin- I started getting dizzy spells which was abnormal. Then my stomach wasn't 100% and my boobs were severely sore. I thought it was the meds I was taking, but I was wrong.

Sweet- fxd you're in the tww!!! Hopefully tomorrow's temp goes up again.


----------



## ksquared726

Gagrlin - I had strong nausea and cramps in my rear end after, um, getting up off the toilet lol. And I had to immediately sit on the floor. That was the big one. But I also had tingling in my hip on the side I O'd from that increased every day. The nausea also continued. But really, it's just noticing anything out of the ordinary as you reach the end of the tww. 

Bee - Seriously being able to check on baby on a low movement day was the most reassuring. I agree that using it too early is probably going to lead to unnecessary worry. But I was so happy to have mine!

Jgo - Forgot to tell you congratulations on your adorable baby boy!!

TTC - Congrats on being team blue!! 

Squirrel - Yikes I'm sorry about the scare with your friend, but so glad all is well now. I'm glad everything is going well for you so far! Having symptoms is certainly reassuring, but don't be alarmed if they fade. For me as long as my nipples stayed dark I was ok lol. With my mmc, that was the one thing that went away that to me was the sign. Because symptoms come and go. Just wanted to put that out there!


----------



## kristymarie17

Hey girls!!

5 days past ovulation, these 2 weeks are LONG!! :brat: And seeing the HPT every morning makes these days even longer.

What do you girls do to keep your mind occupied so you're not constantly thinking every is a sign of being pregnant?


----------



## blablamana

Squirrel: Congrats on the 2-3 btw. Can't wait for your first scan :) 

TTC: Thanks for asking :) I'm doing okay, baby is growing well, measuring spot on for 26-27 weeks. Very average, which I like. I'm measuring 30 weeks so really wanted to know baby's measurements. Seems like my bump is going upwards a lot quicker than most women's do, but don't have too much amniotic fluid or anything. Everything is perfect so that's a massive relief! 

Have to start taking medication now for acid reflux as it has been bad since the morning sickness stopped at 18-20 weeks. Has gotten so bad that I wake up at night suffocating in stomach acid and then coughing until I vomit :( Doctor said my esophagus is seriously getting damaged and I need to take the medication unless I want it to rupture or clog with scar tissue/ cancer later in life due to scarring etc. 
Don't like to take medication, but we decided we'd try a mellow version of the medication and see how that goes. It is totally safe for baby, but still not happy about it. So far it hasn't been working either. :shrug:
Doesn't even matter what I eat anymore, even a glass of water does it! 

Added a 27 week bump pic, feel like it has gotten a lot bigger since the last one! And from the ultrasound that we had this week, Thomas' cute little face and button nose :cloud9:
Next Friday we'll have the 3D/4D scan, can't wait for more pics now :cloud9:

(sorry if people don't like these pics/updates. Just let me know and I will remove them. Have been feeling lately like most of my updates aren't really appreciated so have been shutting up about myself. Totally fine if that's the case, just let me know and I will continue to shut up about it and just reply to everyone else :) )


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

According to FF I'm 7dpo.. I dunno I want this month to be our month so bad.. I'm just praying that it is.


----------



## Aphy

blablamana said:


> Squirrel: Congrats on the 2-3 btw. Can't wait for your first scan :)
> 
> TTC: Thanks for asking :) I'm doing okay, baby is growing well, measuring spot on for 26-27 weeks. Very average, which I like. I'm measuring 30 weeks so really wanted to know baby's measurements. Seems like my bump is going upwards a lot quicker than most women's do, but don't have too much amniotic fluid or anything. Everything is perfect so that's a massive relief!
> 
> Have to start taking medication now for acid reflux as it has been bad since the morning sickness stopped at 18-20 weeks. Has gotten so bad that I wake up at night suffocating in stomach acid and then coughing until I vomit :( Doctor said my esophagus is seriously getting damaged and I need to take the medication unless I want it to rupture or clog with scar tissue/ cancer later in life due to scarring etc.
> Don't like to take medication, but we decided we'd try a mellow version of the medication and see how that goes. It is totally safe for baby, but still not happy about it. So far it hasn't been working either. :shrug:
> Doesn't even matter what I eat anymore, even a glass of water does it!
> 
> Added a 27 week bump pic, feel like it has gotten a lot bigger since the last one! And from the ultrasound that we had this week, Thomas' cute little face and button nose :cloud9:
> Next Friday we'll have the 3D/4D scan, can't wait for more pics now :cloud9:
> 
> (sorry if people don't like these pics/updates. Just let me know and I will remove them. Have been feeling lately like most of my updates aren't really appreciated so have been shutting up about myself. Totally fine if that's the case, just let me know and I will continue to shut up about it and just reply to everyone else :) )

I love the pics! Shows me what we are working towards. Don't be ashamed to post your opinions/experience, i find it helpful and the whole point is for us to support each other through everything :kiss:


----------



## gina236

Bla I feel the same way about posting about myself. It's not just you. But I don't think anyone has any problem with the updates. I don't tend to reply to the pregnancy posts just because I have never had a baby so I can't really give advise or anything. But I definitely don't mind seeing them. Like I said before, as long as it's not page after page of pregnancy stuff just because this is supposed to be a ttc thread. I love to see the updates and pictures though. <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Kristy - honestly I've kinda moved past the whole watching for signs bit. It got old for me fast and only made me an anxious mess. Doesn't change the outcome anyway. My BFP cycle I didn't even test until AF was a day late and my cycles were so regular you could set a watch by them! This TWW it actually going really fast for me so far because I'm not obsessing. Hope you find a way to get past the stress of the wait :)

Blah - Hun, why on earth would you think that? Please continue to share. I love seeing all the updates from the preggos and the pictures and scans. The reason this is the only group I follow is because most of the preggo's stick around and are so supportive! Plus honestly it gives me hope that one day I'll be the one showing a scan pic or a bump or even a new born picture. I for one am very excited for Thomas and his cute button nose to arrive and have his picture show up here. Also lady you have a beautiful bump. Thank you for sharing!!! :hug:

AFM - 5DPO and feeling good! Pretty calm around here and I'm totally loving that I'm not stressed about how this TWW is going. To be honest, it's kinda freaking me out how fast it's going. Ha ha eeeeek :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ttc- Congratulations!! My sister also found out this early, sometimes it's so clear and there's no denying it! Boys are awesome. Sometimes a part of me wishes for another boy someday but I think we are done at two. They're so loving to their mummies, funny and love love to snuggle and shower you with kisses! You're going to be a goddess in his eyes.
> 
> i get so frustrated when people think that girls aren't loving and funny and cuddly and shower you with kisses. My girl is a total mommy's girl. she cuddles constantly, says i love you all the time, and is by my side more than anyone else's. So please don't think that just because you're having a girl your baby cuddle days are over! and at almost five she still cuddles me more than anyone else!
> 
> i got so sad when i found out dd was a girl because of the negative spin everyone put on the girl babies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's not what I meant at all! I wasn't denying that girls are cuddling and loving and funny by saying boys are, I was describing my son really!Click to expand...

oh no that's fine. just didn't want you to think girls can't be cuddly. i'm nervous my son won't be, and i want him to be so bad. i hear that usually if one is the other isn't. so i'm worried. she's so over the top cuddly i figure he won't want anything to do with me.



beemeck said:


> thanks for the info ksquared! I'm so wishy washy about it. I never wanted one because I thought it would cause me to panic. And I also thought I'd only need it for the first tri since I would be better after then which is really only a few weeks by the time it picks up the HB. but then reading the reviews I saw women talking about baby not moving all day and it reassuring them. I can already see myself panicking about this so I thought I might actually be able to use it my whole pregnancy. I feel calmer now too, so I was thinking I wouldn't let it make me panic. But I talked to DH about it last night and he totally doesn't want it. for the false panicking reason. ugh. I don't know what to do. but right now I'm ITCHING to get my hands on one just knowing that I could prob hear it if I tried! :wacko::wacko:

i never got one on my own but i borrowed one (it was kind of forced upon me lol) from my sil. I used it maybe 5 times the whole pregnancy. there was a couple times he got really quiet after i was doing something and i freaked out and worried something was wrong. but i always found him again. i am glad i had it, but i'm also glad i didn't pay for it.



Gagrlinpitt said:


> For those of you ladies that are pregnant.. What were your symptoms that made you test?

i just tested the day before af was due. i had no real symptoms. 



blablamana said:


> Squirrel: Congrats on the 2-3 btw. Can't wait for your first scan :)
> 
> TTC: Thanks for asking :) I'm doing okay, baby is growing well, measuring spot on for 26-27 weeks. Very average, which I like. I'm measuring 30 weeks so really wanted to know baby's measurements. Seems like my bump is going upwards a lot quicker than most women's do, but don't have too much amniotic fluid or anything. Everything is perfect so that's a massive relief!
> 
> Have to start taking medication now for acid reflux as it has been bad since the morning sickness stopped at 18-20 weeks. Has gotten so bad that I wake up at night suffocating in stomach acid and then coughing until I vomit :( Doctor said my esophagus is seriously getting damaged and I need to take the medication unless I want it to rupture or clog with scar tissue/ cancer later in life due to scarring etc.
> Don't like to take medication, but we decided we'd try a mellow version of the medication and see how that goes. It is totally safe for baby, but still not happy about it. So far it hasn't been working either. :shrug:
> Doesn't even matter what I eat anymore, even a glass of water does it!
> 
> Added a 27 week bump pic, feel like it has gotten a lot bigger since the last one! And from the ultrasound that we had this week, Thomas' cute little face and button nose :cloud9:
> Next Friday we'll have the 3D/4D scan, can't wait for more pics now :cloud9:
> 
> (sorry if people don't like these pics/updates. Just let me know and I will remove them. Have been feeling lately like most of my updates aren't really appreciated so have been shutting up about myself. Totally fine if that's the case, just let me know and I will continue to shut up about it and just reply to everyone else :) )

i love your updates <3 
and i'm so very sorry about the meds, so what happens if they're not working? that is so scary that you could have a problem from what's happening!!! i would be terrified (but that doesn't take much to do)


----------



## blablamana

Thanks ladies :) I wasn't offended or anything, by any means I would totally understand if they would not be appreciated. But I'm glad that you like 'em! 

Mommy: The doctor will want me on stronger meds but I told her that I probably won't want to do that. Have to stay on these meds for 30 days and see how it goes. Then I'll only have like 60 days left anyway so I might ride it out. If baby drops in the last few weeks that might solve the problem as well. 
How are you and your little kiddos doing? 

Iris: Glad that you are now well and truly ov-ing again, that's a great sign! 5 DPO already, so that is going by fast! Happy that you are not stressing over it, better to stay relaxed anyway! :hugs: 

Gina: how are you doing?


----------



## campn

Bla- So sorry about your reflux hun, but I agree a mild form of meds is probably going to do more good than bad but I understand being nervous about it, especially being pregnant. You and Thomas look wonderful, you're one of those super gorgeous and petite preggos, and I personally love reading updates from you. I understand about not wanting to post or update though, I've been updating more on my pregnancy group cause I feel like I fit there better now since all of them are going through the same things. Love ya and your updates! <3


----------



## kristymarie17

BabyForIris said:


> Kristy - honestly I've kinda moved past the whole watching for signs bit. It got old for me fast and only made me an anxious mess. Doesn't change the outcome anyway. My BFP cycle I didn't even test until AF was a day late and my cycles were so regular you could set a watch by them! This TWW it actually going really fast for me so far because I'm not obsessing. Hope you find a way to get past the stress of the wait :)
> 
> Smille - Hun, why on earth would you think that? Please continue to share. I love seeing all the updates from the preggos and the pictures and scans. The reason this is the only group I follow is because most of the preggo's stick around and are so supportive! Plus honestly it gives me hope that one day I'll be the one showing a scan pic or a bump or even a new born picture. I for one am very excited for Thomas and his cute button nose to arrive and have his picture show up here. Also lady you have a beautiful bump. Thank you for sharing!!! :hug:
> 
> AFM - 5DPO and feeling good! Pretty calm around here and I'm totally loving that I'm not stressed about how this TWW is going. To be honest, it's kinda freaking me out how fast it's going. Ha ha eeeeek :haha:


I wish I could get over obsessing about signs of being pregnant. Thankfully this weekend is pretty busy so I can keep my mind off of it. I just struggle while i'm at working looking at the computer all day long. If AF comes, it should be next weekend. The 30th or 31st. 

But Thank you the kind words!! :)

how many DPO are you?


----------



## TexasRider

Bla- don't worry about it at all. Most of us non preggos don't have much to say cause we are already past the point of obsessing over TWW sumptoms cause we haven't gotten pregnant yet and obsessing hasn't gotten us anywhere. Or at least that is how I feel about it Lol 

I did get another jump in my bbt today and my crosshairs so I'm 3dpo today. I do think that's right going off of CM and the first temp spike was a teeny bit bigger. Either way it looks like I Od and I have great timing. So now we wait.....


----------



## nyxnw

Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.


----------



## kristymarie17

nyxnw said:


> Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.

Stay positive girlfriend!! Don't assume anything :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## TexasRider

FML the floor people called today and said they were behind so our floors may not even go in next week at all. I'm supposed to know by tuesday if they can do it next week. I hope so cause I am Ready to be back in my own house!! I don't want to wait an extra week to finish everything..... Boo!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

nyxnw said:


> Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.

I'm 7dpo today as well.. Don't really feel any symptoms but sore breasts.. But that's a also usual for my LP.. Just hoping my bfp comes soon.


----------



## nyxnw

Gagrlinpitt said:


> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.
> 
> I'm 7dpo today as well.. Don't really feel any symptoms but sore breasts.. But that's a also usual for my LP.. Just hoping my bfp comes soon.Click to expand...

Me and you both. 2ww is the worst


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

nyxnw said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.
> 
> I'm 7dpo today as well.. Don't really feel any symptoms but sore breasts.. But that's a also usual for my LP.. Just hoping my bfp comes soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and you both. 2ww is the worstClick to expand...

Yup.. Just ready for either a bfp or AF so I can be done Waiting... I'm learning patience I really am.


----------



## nyxnw

Gagrlinpitt said:


> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> Decided to join in 7DPO and been having a bunch of symptons but we all know that could mean absolutely nothing. Freaking out because 3 days ago i started what I thought was a yeast infection (tmi I know) but of course today when I went to the doctor I fealt absolutely nothing and he thought I was fine, since I had to tell him about the possibility of pregnancy he had me take a quantitative hgc test even though I told him it is most likely to early and I just know if going to be a :bfn: and its going to bring me down.
> 
> I'm 7dpo today as well.. Don't really feel any symptoms but sore breasts.. But that's a also usual for my LP.. Just hoping my bfp comes soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and you both. 2ww is the worstClick to expand...
> 
> Yup.. Just ready for either a bfp or AF so I can be done Waiting... I'm learning patience I really am.Click to expand...



I wish I was learning patients but nope. I can't wait for something to happen. I wouldn't even mind AF coming early if that the outcome so I can get a piña colada with no guilt.


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> FML the floor people called today and said they were behind so our floors may not even go in next week at all. I'm supposed to know by tuesday if they can do it next week. I hope so cause I am Ready to be back in my own house!! I don't want to wait an extra week to finish everything..... Boo!

Oh texas, I'm so sorry hun. I cannot imagine having to be at the in laws any longer. I can totally sympathize. Hopefully they give you good news.


----------



## Mom15

Hey everyone, I have been enjoying following this thread for a while. I would love to join you all. I am currently ttc#2. I have a 15 month old DS who still loves to nurse about 5-7 times in a 24h cycle. Which is where the ttc part becomes tricky. My luteal phase is currently only 4-5 days long. I still have hope that it will improve without having to wean. I'm ok with it for now as my preferred time to conceive would be oct/nov/dec. But I know time will fly. In hopes to improve my cycle I am currently seed cycling, taking vitex, fish oil and prenatals. My first pp cycle was 8weeks my second was 31, which I was thrilled about. I am currently on cd 18, but no sign of O yet. Anyway, I thought I'll finally become an active member and not just a silent stalker :) Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bla- I'm doing well Hun!! We had a minor hiccup in nursing bit hoping er got it all sorted. Dh is a dream baby in comparison to my dd. It's 5 am he went to bed at 10. He woke making noise turned out he lost his Pacific and didn't want to be bothered eating so I can't fall asleep as I was up for a feed. Lol! Happy five weeks to us lol! 

Kristy you can't help but obsess. We alllllllll do it and we totally understand. &#128150;


----------



## Conundrum

Bla Love the pictures hun. You look amazing! I hope the meds are starting to work and are giving you some relief. Can't wait to see his pics hun! He is going to be precious!

Ttc congratulations on team blue! I can't wait to see more of your little man!

Tex Keeping everything crossed for you this tww. Hopefully your floors will come in so you don't have to wait any longer!

Iris I hope your tww is still going well. So excited to see your tests! Fx that you get your rainbow!

Mommy he is such a doll! I am glad that you both are doing so well hun! 

Ksquared I can't believe you're so close hun! I hope princess doesn't make you wait too much longer!

Smile love the new picture, you look amazing. Only days from 30wks! Hope Hannah is treating you well.

Squirrel I am glad you friend is doing well. Congratulations on 5 weeks hun!

Bee If it will make you feel more comfortable I'd say go for one. Hope you have been doing well hun.

Welcome to all of the new ladies! Wishing you all the best of luck. So excited to see some tests! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## peskipiksee

Hey ladies! Just popping in quickly to say hello and reading the posts I missed. 

For all those wondering about symptom spotting, I did that obsessively for the first 2 months and then I gave up. I only had very mild symptoms when I went to the doctor. Light headaches, quick flashes of nausea, a tad lightheaded. It was my doctor who told me I was pregnant! Surprise!

Squirrel - Super excited about you hitting that 5 week mark! Still more excited for you than myself right now. Might change if I get a scan on Wednesday. 

Tex - This has got to be the BFP time, hopefully immediately after the floors are in. Sticky baby dust!

Iris - FX always! More sticky baby dust! 

Bee - Hope everything is still going well, I'm sure it is! Still super cheerleader here!

Ttc - It's like your little man wanted to make sure EVERYONE knew, lol. It was almost as if it was a "Hey mom! Look what I got!" moment.

Afm, still finding it a little hard to believe that I'm at the 6 week mark. Dear lord, half way through my first trimester. Unreal! It feels like time is passing so slowly one minute and the next it's like a whole week has passed.


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Nothing really to update from my end, but I always still read from afar. 

Blab - definitely don't worry about posting pregnancy pics & updates, I don't always comment as the thread moves so fast and I don't get on here as much as I'd like, but I like to read what everyone is getting up to and going through :)

pesk - I found first tri dragged sooooo much! I think it's because I found out at 3 weeks 3 days and it just seemed to go on forever. 

mommy - your little man sounds like a dream! He is soooo cute as well. I have an almost 4 year old daughter and she is so cuddly and affectionate and loving as well :cloud9: I've read so many times that boys are cuddly and affectionate but girls are less so. So I am so pleased to have a daughter who loves hugs and kisses as much as I do! 

Tex - looks like your temps are a bit more stable this time round and a good temp shift post O. I hope this is your month.

BabyforIris - I really hope the TWW goes quick for you & you get your BFP!

TTCG - congrats on finding out you're having aa boy!!!! I am 99% sure I'll be with you as I am sure I am carrying a boy too!

Sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## TexasRider

Pompey- I thought that too. Hopefully it means good things and I will be blessed with a BFP! I think the herbal tea that I have been drinking is helping regulate things. 

Ugh the remodel is getting to me. We worked today for 5 hours and barely got anything done. It seemed like set back after set back. Hopefully the floors go down toward the end of the week. That will give is time to sort out all the little things that seem to be taking way longer than anticipated


----------



## trixiesmith

Welcome to the new ladies. 

I've read everyone's updates and hope you're all doing well. I'm just not going to reply, sorry lol. 

So I've been taking some me-time away from the thread. AF showed Friday and today I had my cousins girlfriends baby shower to go to. It was so long but I enjoyed seeing all the baby clothes. What I despised was constantly being asked, "so when are you going to have a baby?" Ugh.


----------



## gina236

Trixie, I absolutely hate that question! I never used to see a problem with it but after going through all this I will never again ask someone that. I avoid baby showers as much as possible just because of that question lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Good morning ladies. How is everyone?


----------



## BabyForIris

Hey Gag, I was just popping on to see how the ladies in the TWW were doing. 8DPO here (possibly 7DPO...I almost don't trust my chart..) 

Nothing happening. Literally nothing. My boobs dont even hurt and that's a really normal pre AF symptom so I have no idea what's going on! AF should be here Thursday or Friday so I guess either way I'll know at the end of the week. 

DH left today for a business trip so it's just me and the fur babies at home waiting. :haha:

Only other thing on my end is I've been really warm. We've had a heat wave here and it's not helping any. I'm literally warm to the touch. Really annoying. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Nothing new and exciting here. Starting to get anxious about work and what's going to happen when I'm out on leave. I know it sounds silly to worry about now but, my work load is massive. 

Hope you all had a great weekend. I know we have a lot of ladies in the TWW, hope that's going smoothly for all of you and that at the end of it you all have BFP's


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Iris that's odd. Helping FX for your bfp.

AFM, 
I'm 9dpo and my Boobs are so sore.. I've woken up nauseated the last two days and my temps are up however I'm still not getting my hopes up.. I'll test only when/if Im late as I do not want to see another bfn .


----------



## kristymarie17

Good morning!!

Weekend was busy and kept my mind off of the possibility of being preggo.

Now back to work today and here I sit, obsessing over every little thing. 9 DPO today. And it's getting harder and harder to convince myself not to test yet.


----------



## kristymarie17

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Iris that's odd. Helping FX for your bfp.
> 
> AFM,
> I'm 9dpo and my Boobs are so sore.. I've woken up nauseated the last two days and my temps are up however I'm still not getting my hopes up.. I'll test only when/if Im late as I do not want to see another bfn .

This is so exciting!! Good vibes to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Hi guys! Just checking back in. Had my blood drawn today, my HCG was 7,088miu!! Pretty good for 6 weeks! My first OB apt is scheduled for 30 August, around 11 weeks. Just hangin tight until then! I have some nausea and mild cramps. But other than that I don't have many symptoms, I'm not overly tired or anything


----------



## Mom15

Pink-congrats on 6 weeks! If I read your ticker right you were/are still nursing when you conceived. Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase was? Mine is only about 4 days and I am assuming it's because I am still nursing my 15mo old DS. Just looking for hope that it will improve as it seems too short to conceive.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks kristy. I tested when I got home from work because I've been extremely Moody the last few days and it was a bfn. Either I'm too early or it's not our month...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyForIris

Still a little early Gag. Not everyone gets a BFP at 9DPO! You never know!

Try with FMU tomorrow :)


----------



## Smille24

9dpo is def still early. I didn't get a faint line until 11 or 12dpo on a frer. Fxd you get one in a few days.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!!


----------



## kristymarie17

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Thanks kristy. I tested when I got home from work because I've been extremely Moody the last few days and it was a bfn. Either I'm too early or it's not our month...

use FMU, next time. It is a little early, and some women don't get a BFP until closer to their missed AF or a little after.

fx for you!


----------



## beemeck

iris - hopefully your lack of sore boobs means something!! I just noticed you temped in celsius - I always thought you were in the US! 

so many girls in the TWW - I can't wait to some bfps!! how is everyone feeling?


----------



## gina236

Bee I just realized your due date is my birthday! :D


----------



## beemeck

aw yay! they moved me up two days so it was 2.23 before. it's also one of my best friend's birthdays!


----------



## TexasRider

Meh I'm ok. Things at the house remodel haven't been going well. Floor people are delayed but I am hoping they can start tomorrow or Thursday. The projects that we are working on ourselves are going very slowly as well. Installing vanities and one of the sinks was chipped so we had to take it back and then the other vanity is a little big for our bathroom I should have bought a smaller one. We didn't realize it till we had already cut the hole in the back for plumbing and got it in the space. So we are stuck with it now. Oh well in a few years we can always change it. Vanities aren't too expensive. At least the kitchen counters are getting delivered today. 

As far as TWW stuff goes I am ok. Halfway through it. Don't feel any different or anything. But I wouldnt expect to this early anyway.


----------



## BabyForIris

Bee I'm not sure anything is happening in there to be honest. I've been ok with whatever but I keep coming back to this deep feeling that I'm not meant to have a baby. I've felt like that for a long time and every time I tell myself I'm being crazy it creeps back up. I'm a pretty positive person so this kinda drives me crazy. But I almost feel like I'm fighting against fate here...

Also so weird it shows in Celsius since I temp in Fahrenheit ... I wonder if there's a setting somewhere causing it to post it like that? (But yes I am in Canada!)

Also boobs still don't hurt and sitting at 9DPO. AF due Thursday (Friday latest).


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Iris looks like we are a day apart.. Your temps still look great!


----------



## beemeck

oh no iris! it breaks my heart to hear you or anyone think that they aren't meant to have kids. even after my ridiculous pregnancy and hysterectomy prep, I never believed for a second that I wasn't meant to have children because I know that I was born to. and you are too. you have this desire inside of you and that's what it is. I have so many friends who could care less about ever having kids. that is none of us on BNB - we are all meant to be mothers. try not to let that thought creep in - it's silly! I'm not sure why some journeys are longer and harder than others, but you have a mother's heart and you'll get your baby <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Thanks Bee. I don't know what I would do without you girls on this site. I think I'm just hitting that point we all do every cycle where this seems like it won't happen. I'm sure I'll be back to my normal self soon. I usually bounce back to my happy state pretty quickly. :) 

Also I figured out how to make my chart appear in Fahrenheit. Why does FF make settings so complicated?!? :haha: 

Tex in so sorry to hear the renos are dragging. I can totally relate since we've built a house and done renos. Hoping it all comes together soon so you can be back in there and enjoying the space.

Edit to add: Bee is your appointment tomorrow? Feeling ok about it? I'm sending positive vibes that everything will go great and hopefully you even get a scan to check on baby bee. FX!!


----------



## Cookieb

Bee, my cousin's due date is the same as yours!

Oh no Iris! That is really sad - I agree with Bee - women who come to BnB are meant to be moms. I really home this will be your month

My sleep, and thus my temps, have been all screwed up. Should have O'd by now - hope FF will figure it out tomorrow. In the meantime, I've been happily enjoying blue cheese hoping this will be my last chance for the better part of the coming year 

Everything crossed in hopes for several BFP's including my own here soon!


----------



## gina236

Iris, I get that way too. I've often thought it's just not meant to happen. All I have ever wanted in life is to be a mom. Never wanted a career or anything. Have planned to be a SAHM for years and years. Now that we finally started trying I feel foolish, like because I want it so bad it's just not going to happen. It's been 16 cycles for me and I just have no clue what's up with my body anymore. After all the losses, my annovulatory cycle last month and this super light AF right now I've basically all but given up on my dream ever coming true. So your not alone in feeling that way :hugs:


----------



## kristymarie17

Lots of good vibes and :dust: to everyone!!

I know at times we get frustrated, but when it's meant to happen for us it will! 

:hugs:


----------



## peskipiksee

Iris - I believe you are meant to be a mommy. Not just a mother but a mommy. It's coming. I knew Bee had a little something cooking right before she got her BFP. I have a feeling that in a few short months, there's going to be a maybe-baby brewing in there. I'm sending you the special blend of baby dust I sent Squirrel. FX!

Texas - I'm sending some of that baby dust your way as well. Something is coming, I can feel it. 

Bee - So glad to see everything going well. Love seeing baby progress! 

Afm, I'm just starting to get morning/all day sickness. I'm not throwing up but it's enough that I sit with a bowl for my cuddle partner. Quick follow up with my regular doc tomorrow, possibly a scan as well. And it suddenly got real since I have my first Ob appointment Sept. 6 and it's right after I come back from camping.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Peski, we must be due the same day lol! March 20th? I am also starting to get the all day sickness, tho it isn't as bad as it was with my son yet. We shall see. My first OB apt is August 30th


----------



## BabyForIris

You girls are the best. Thank you all so much. Nothing like throwing yourself a pity party! :haha: I just have to get through a few more days until AF then I'll know which way I'm going. :)

Gina I always think of you. You've had one of the longest and strangest journeys. I want nothing more than for you to get your dream hun. I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## gina236

Thank you Iris. That means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

It breaks my heart that some of you are feeling down and hopeless. I can totally sympathize bc I too have been there. It took almost 2.5 yrs for us and it was one of the most trying and difficult times in my life. My dh use to ask "what's the point in trying anymore? I can't get you pregnant." It was awful for me to hear. We talked often about giving up, but it wasn't an option. My dh deserved to have a child of his own and I felt like something was missing. 

I know some journeys are more difficult than others, but I believe it makes us stronger. It's hard, but keep your head up and know that it WILL happen. I pray for all of you ladies and I have faith it will happen when the time is right. Lots of hugs to those who are feeling down :hugs:.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Iris trust me I had a breakdown today. I'm 10dpo.. Caved and Tested this afternoon and bfn. The one thing my body is supposed to do.. And I know we've only been ttc for five months now but I'm just so sad inside. I want this so bad and I've even asked God to take my want to be a mom away if I'm not supposed to be a mommy. 

I hate that I have these symptoms every month.. Nauseated, sore breasts, hip and back pain, Breasts feel engorged, bloated. I just get so sad seeing that one line so I'm going to test daily as I have three more IC and then I'm not buying any more hpt at all. If AF comes I'm mentally taking a month off from everything... Bbt, bnb, charting, and just get my mind right. I turn 32 next month and I'm just extremely sad my body isn't cooperating with me.


----------



## peskipiksee

Pink - We do have the same due date. March 20/21, that is if baby decides to come on time. I'm going camping from Aug. 30 to Sept. 3 and I haven't gone camping since my daughter was born 9 years ago so there was NO WAY we were cancelling. Plus I get to introduce my daughter to camping. So much fun! It should be pretty interesting at 11 weeks. I should post some tips when I come back. Something like: Step 1 - make sure the comfort station is within sight. 3am is not the time to start looking for a secluded bushy area when baby is kicking your bladder.


----------



## Conundrum

Sending lots of hugs your way ladies. I cannot wait to see those BFPs though I know at times it seems impossible. They are coming, each one of you deserve it and I cannot wait to be there to see them


----------



## campn

I can only try and imagine how it must feel to be in this journey and how lonely and cruel it can be. Especially seeing everyone around you getting pregnant and having kids and you don't know why it still hasn't happened or if it ever will. 

I know unless I was in your own shoes I won't ever get it. I can only love you ladies where you are today, hope and pray my heart out that you all finally get to hold your own child one day.

I'm thinking of every one of you and I hope that tomorrow will bring much much more hope to you.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

campn said:


> I can only try and imagine how it must feel to be in this journey and how lonely and cruel it can be. Especially seeing everyone around you getting pregnant and having kids and you don't know why it still hasn't happened or if it ever will.
> 
> I know unless I was in your own shoes I won't ever get it. I can only love you ladies where you are today, hope and pray my heart out that you all finally get to hold your own child one day.
> 
> I'm thinking of every one of you and I hope that tomorrow will bring much much more hope to you.

Yeah I know like thirteen pregnant woman right now. I think what even upset me more is my brother in law who isn't married and at the time want even in a relationship got a girl pregnant and they are true September first. It's the first grandkid on my husband's side so my mother in law is go over and above and it just makes me so sad.


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so down. I would feel the exact same and I can only imagine how much it sucks. 
All I can say is that I keep everyone in my thoughts and truly believe that you will all get your bfp's soon enough. You all deserve to be mothers, don't ever think otherwise. You are all meant to be mothers. No doubt about it if you can all be this strong and persistent throughout this journey. 

Big hugs <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Well 10DPO and AF due tomorrow. Tested and BFN. DH is away on business and not due back until tonight so I wanted to surprise him if there was good news. Sadly, not the case. 

Won't be testing again unless AF doesn't show but I'm pretty sure I'm out. Onwards and upwards! :)

Goodluck to everyone else testing in the next few days. FX


----------



## nyxnw

12dpo here haven't tested since 10dpo and it was a :bfn:. Been having AF like cramps for the last few days and then yesterday I had some pink on my tissue and I just knew The :witch: was showing up but since then absolutely nothing in the :witch: department. So anxious and confused.


----------



## TexasRider

I do feel like I will get pregnant eventually. It's just God's timing is not my timing... I try to have a good outlook but sometimes I fail. Right now all my negative thoughts are directed at how much I dislike being at my MiL house so maybe that's why I don't feel so doom and gloomy about TTC. 

Our counter tops for the kitchen got delivered yesterday and they are beautiful! So glad I went with granite. The floor person is supposed to be calling today and let me know what's up on the Install. I really don't think that we will be moving this weekend but stranger things have happened. We will see.

On the TTC front overall my temps seems a lot more stable and higher post O since I started drinking the herbal tea I got at the health food store. Guess it really works!


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry nyx. I know the stress and anxiety. 

I told DH the HPT was negative when I spoke to him this morning. He took it very hard. I knew he would. I know every negative I get hurts him almost more than it hurts me. He feels responsible because of his low count. He's been so amazing. I can't even tell you guys the lengths he's gone to. The supplements (he's on 6 different ones!) he's given up caffeine, alcohol and he basically walks around naked 90% of the time :haha: we even DTD less since having excessive amounts can deplete reserves. 

He thinks we should book an appointment with a fertility clinic to try IUI since his numbers might be the problem. We always felt like our natural pregnancy was a miracle since we found out his numbers were insanely low right before I got that BFP. I'm worried he might be right and we might need to go that route

The good news is we get 3 rounds of IUI free where i live. Our age also helps them see us faster (over 35). We have another SA booked for him on Thursday so I'm looking forward to seeing those results. 

We will discuss it more when he gets home from his trip.


----------



## kristymarie17

11 DPO, took a HPT this morning. :bfn: :(

OH isn't too happy either. Fingers crossed for next month. 

https://i1076.photobucket.com/albums/w459/kristycruz0417/july_zpsevskwnmj.jpg


----------



## Smille24

Iris- IUI is definitely a great option for low count....and free is AWESOME! Ours was over $2,000, but totally worth trying since ivf for us starts at $20,000. After finding out my dh had low count and motility, he took it extremely hard. I was very careful in approaching the subject bc he beat himself up and was ashamed. Month after failed month he would apologize for not being able to get me pregnant. It felt worse telling him it was a bfn than to actually get one. He changed his diet, tried supplements, but things didn't improve. He works shifts, sometimes extremely long days and is exposed to radon (mot extreme amts but I think it has an effect). I think you're on the right path and seeing a specialist is a huge step in the right direction. I regret not going sooner. It is overwhelming at first, but that feeling passes and turns into relief. It's great that he suggested it too! Good luck Thursday!


----------



## BabyForIris

Smille24 said:


> Iris- IUI is definitely a great option for low count....and free is AWESOME! Ours was over $2,000, but totally worth trying since ivf for us starts at $20,000. After finding out my dh had low count and motility, he took it extremely hard. I was very careful in approaching the subject bc he beat himself up and was ashamed. Month after failed month he would apologize for not being able to get me pregnant. It felt worse telling him it was a bfn than to actually get one. He changed his diet, tried supplements, but things didn't improve. He works shifts, sometimes extremely long days and is exposed to radon (mot extreme amts but I think it has an effect). I think you're on the right path and seeing a specialist is a huge step in the right direction. I regret not going sooner. It is overwhelming at first, but that feeling passes and turns into relief. It's great that he suggested it too! Good luck Thursday!

Thanks so much Smille. Yes I think my DH is having a very very similar reaction. There's been tears and a lot of "i'm sorry's". The truth is nothing I say to him will change how deep this has all hurt him. Thankfully he's very proactive. He's already requested an appointment. We get 3 rounds covered but a few procedures we have to pay for (sperm washing apparently is NOT free! lol)

May I ask if you did medicated cycles or natural IUI's? 

Its so scary to me to think this is where we will end up because of this. But the truth is I don't want us living in stress and anxiety for another year. I think our current plan is to continue to try as we have while we wait for our referral. And then go from there.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm feeling sappy today so forgive me. I just wanted to say how grateful I am for all of you ladies. I can't really relate to the ladies who are struggling but, taking a step back and actually looking at all the support we give each other is nothing short of amazing. For those that don't know, I suffered a loss in December and without the support of this thread, I don't know if I would of been able to get through it. 

Now being pregnant again, I always tend to run to you girls before anyone else for advice or to calm me down. I doubt words would be able to express how grateful I am for each and every one of you. 

Although some are struggling, I hope I get to see each and every one of you get that beautiful BFP and that lovely baby in your arms.

Ok, enough of the sap, I just had to get that out there <3


----------



## beemeck

aw ttc - I feel the same. I often wonder how bad of a spot I would have been in if not for BNB. and your baby being spongebob - I'm obsessed! :haha:

iris - I think getting on the waitlist for IUI is awesome! It's really such a noninvasive thing - hardly feels like assisted conception. there are different levels of it, but if all of your stuff is checking out and it's just DH, it could be a really quick and easy process. I only went in for one scan per cycle and then the IUI. so twice a month - 15 min appts. easy. the last month was a natural IUI. I had kind of always wanted one since there were no known problems with my internal reproductive system. That cycle there were no scans, just called them when I got my pos opk and went in the next day. so I know it can feel like taking a big step, but in the end I thought it was all very simple. but that's just my personal experience. they can sort through DHs sperm and pick the best of the best and then put them right where they need to be. I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## beemeck

I updated my journal yesterday but just wanna let the other girls know that my appt went well yesterday. baby is fine with heart rate of 170. however my cyst has grown and is just out of control :dohh: I have to go back again next week and if it hasnt' shrunk at all, will start discussing the next steps of getting rid of it. it's the size of an orange and has now been pushed my uterus up into my abdomen. so it's visible and accessible. she said no more yoga or strenuous activity. soon it will either burst or twist as it runs out of room. she doesn't want it to twist because then I would lose my ovary. so if we can make it til second tri, she try to remove it then with laparoscopic surgery. of course the hope is that it begins to shrink!! good news is that it won't affect baby at all. worst case scenario is losing the ovary. oh and being in a ton of pain :dohh:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I told FH that baby is size of Spongebob, he found that great. So glad baby is doing well!! That HR totally sounds like a girl! FX that cyst starts to shrink but, happy it's not affecting the baby.

Having some pulling and pain in my low low abdomen today, hoping it's normal. I have an OB appt. later for something unrelated to pregnancy, hoping he'll be able to tell me it's normal and maybe even let me get a sneak peek at baby boy.


----------



## campn

Bee- My friend had a pretty huge cyst too and they had to surgically remove it so she can keep her ovary, but it was a very easy surgery and baby was just fine! 

Ttc- Love the sappy posts! I didn't even know how big sponge bob is IRL! Maybe his position is pinching a nerve? I think baby girl is def head down cause I feel those pinching/pressure pulling feeling on my hips both sides. Your lil guy could already be head down.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - Me and FH have decided it's probably the size of a regular sponge but, we don't know how big spongebob is in real life either lol. I'm hoping the discomfort is possibly RLP or just normal growing and stretching.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all 6DPO here according to the fertility friend app, I disagree I think I'm more like 8 which would coincide with my temp drop, feeling a bit of nausea and heartburn. Was in the hospital Saturday with what looks like a gallbladder attack. That sucked

Bee- it's great to see you are doing well! 

Iris- You're not very far from me! I wish that New Brunswick offered free IUI but alas they don't.

I wish I could remember all the people I wanted to respond too. I hope you all are well


----------



## Smille24

BabyForIris said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Iris- IUI is definitely a great option for low count....and free is AWESOME! Ours was over $2,000, but totally worth trying since ivf for us starts at $20,000. After finding out my dh had low count and motility, he took it extremely hard. I was very careful in approaching the subject bc he beat himself up and was ashamed. Month after failed month he would apologize for not being able to get me pregnant. It felt worse telling him it was a bfn than to actually get one. He changed his diet, tried supplements, but things didn't improve. He works shifts, sometimes extremely long days and is exposed to radon (mot extreme amts but I think it has an effect). I think you're on the right path and seeing a specialist is a huge step in the right direction. I regret not going sooner. It is overwhelming at first, but that feeling passes and turns into relief. It's great that he suggested it too! Good luck Thursday!
> 
> Thanks so much Smille. Yes I think my DH is having a very very similar reaction. There's been tears and a lot of "i'm sorry's". The truth is nothing I say to him will change how deep this has all hurt him. Thankfully he's very proactive. He's already requested an appointment. We get 3 rounds covered but a few procedures we have to pay for (sperm washing apparently is NOT free! lol)
> 
> May I ask if you did medicated cycles or natural IUI's?
> 
> Its so scary to me to think this is where we will end up because of this. But the truth is I don't want us living in stress and anxiety for another year. I think our current plan is to continue to try as we have while we wait for our referral. And then go from there.Click to expand...

I did a medicated cycle with clomid bc they found that I have pcos. I had a ton of eggs, but they were poor quality when I'd ovulate. Plus, they prefer medicated cycles so they can control your cycle a little more so they can time the procedure.

I agree with Bee, the procedure is extremely easy and non-invasive. It literally takes 30 secs and you're done. 

Sperm washing was not that expensive. I can't remember how much it was for us, but compared to everything else it was very minimal.

I was terrified and angry that we had to seek a specialist, because it felt so unfair. Once we heard the words "we will get you pregnant", it was a sudden relief. Once you go through all of the protocol and get started, the stress passes. I hope it doesn't take too long to get in.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- Im glad your appt went well, but I'm sorry about the cyst. I hope it shrinks and won't require surgery.


----------



## Mom15

Bee - that cyst doesn't sound fun, I hope it takes a hike soon. 

Sweet - I see what you mean and looking at your chart I think you could be 8dpo. FX you get your BFP. 

Afm my chart cracks me up. My charts used to be pretty, now they are such a mess. But taking my temp makes me feel like I have sth to analyze. Hopefully my son will sleep through the night some day and I can have pretty charts again :) ......cm is still just creamy, nothing fertile in sight....boring....


----------



## Conundrum

Bee I am sticking with girl, very nice HB. I am so sorry about the cyst and pain hun. Will keep FX that it shrinks. Keeping you in my thoughts

Ttc I hope your appointment went well, and the pains are normal. I love your post as well. All of you make this group such a remarkable place and I am so glad we found each other.

Sweet I am sorry about your hospital visit, hope things are well. Lots of luck and dust your way. Are you planning on testing early?

Mom hopefully O comes soon. GL this cycle 

Iris always thinking of you hun. I am sorry your DH is taking all of this so hard. Whether IUI or naturally I cannot wait to see you get that rainbow BFP.

Hope all of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Cookieb

So annoyed! No crosshairs from FF. I pretty much knew my chart would be messed up this month from not temping during the trip and the really messed up sleep due to jet lag. Very frustrating! Kicking myself for not getting some opks to use when I got back :(


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh it sucks when things don't line up and you have no idea where you are in your cycle.... Hope it sorts out soon!

Afm our flooring is supposed to go down on Wednesday. I hope it shows up on time I do not want to be delayed again. So it looks like we are at my MiL house till next Friday. 

AF is due on Wednesday and my temp today is basically what it was last cycle on 10dpo. It went down last cycle quite a bit on 11dpo so it will Be interesting to see what happens tmrw. Not testing until Wednesday and only if I do not get the temp drop of doom!


----------



## Cookieb

Tex your chart looks good though! Fx your temp stays up tomorrow!!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I agree...I say girl too!

Texas- ugh 1 more week. I pray it flies by for you. I know you cannot wait to be back in your own home.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bad news ladies. I was at the hospital today because I had some cramping similar to AF but no bleeding. Had blood work done and HCG is only 1327. Go for a scan tomorrow to confirm blighted ovum. DH and I are shattered.


----------



## blablamana

peskipiksee said:


> Bad news ladies. I was at the hospital today because I had some cramping similar to AF but no bleeding. Had blood work done and HCG is only 1327. Go for a scan tomorrow to confirm blighted ovum. DH and I are shattered.

I'm so sorry peski :nope: 

Big hugs, <3


----------



## Cookieb

So sorry peski :hugs:


----------



## gina236

So sorry peski :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

So very sorry peski. :hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Peski I am so very sorry hun. Will be keeping you and your DH in my thoughts.


----------



## Mom15

Oh Peski, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry peski :hugs:


----------



## campn

Peski- I'm so sorry hun. Sending you tons of love.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Oh goodness peski &#128532; I'm so so sorry


----------



## TexasRider

Peski I'm sorry that is awful news. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies.. I need eyes. I'm 3 days late and I used an ic this morning. I don't feel like I see anything...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## BabyForIris

Something very faint Gag. Really hope it darkens!

AFM. Smille and Bee thanks for the info. We probably wont get an appointment for a few months. So we will continue to try on our own until we get there. Had our friends visiting. They are also struggling after a MMC 2 years ago. She's been diagnosed with Asherman's and has had 2 surgeries and more tests than anyone I know. They aren't 100% sure yet but there's a high possibility they will have to do surrogacy. My heart hurts for them.

In other news AF showed up and boy is she doing a job on me. Wowza. I can only hope my uterus is doing a mega purge to reset.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## campn

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Ladies.. I need eyes. I'm 3 days late and I used an ic this morning. I don't feel like I see anything...

I see a line but can't tell if it's pink :) FX!!!


----------



## joy8751

Hello everyone!

Can I join this lucky thread? Today is 6dpo for me, i have been ttcing for 18 months with pcos. This is my first Clomid cycle.

Today I have bad IBS cramps along with sharp rectal pain (sorry tmi), I am worried this would damage potential implantation...

I wish you all the best in this lucky thread :flower:


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - to be honest I don't see anything, but your chart looks great, nice temp rise! Maybe you implanted yesterday judging by the dip and it's too early to show on a test. Fx you'll get your BFP in the next day or two!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mom.. Looks like FF changed O day to cd18 when I put in cm and such.


----------



## peskipiksee

Quick update: I'm so incredibly confused after my scan. I figured I would go in there, it would show an empty gestational sac as it did on Wednesday and then a consultation with my doctor to decide the next steps. Instead, it now shows a yolk sac has developed and the doctors can't say if this pregnancy will continue or not. He told me today "It may just be starting slowly and then develop normally but we'll need to to do another blood test and scan in a week." So the answer I basically got today was definitely maybe. Dear god, can nothing be simple?


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - that would mean it is still early for a positive test. I bet time stands still for you right now! Pure torture. 

Peski - I can't imagine how emotionally draining this must be joy, sadness, hope all within a few days. I truly hope there is a positive outcome for you!


----------



## Aphy

peskipiksee said:


> Quick update: I'm so incredibly confused after my scan. I figured I would go in there, it would show an empty gestational sac as it did on Wednesday and then a consultation with my doctor to decide the next steps. Instead, it now shows a yolk sac has developed and the doctors can't say if this pregnancy will continue or not. He told me today "It may just be starting slowly and then develop normally but we'll need to to do another blood test and scan in a week." So the answer I basically got today was definitely maybe. Dear god, can nothing be simple?

I can imagine how confused you must be! Wow,talk about emotional roller coaster! All the best,holding thumbs that it's good news with the next round of tests!


----------



## campn

Peski- As long as your number keeps raising and they saw a sac that's a good sign. I've no idea what made them suggest it's a blighted ovum anyway this early. I hope the next few days you get nothing but great news.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mom it is.. Especially with looking at that dried test and feeling like I keep seeing a hint of something.


----------



## pompeyvix

I see that as such a good sign pesk, I really hope it's just developing slightly slower than usual. Have you got another appointment / scan ??

Gag, I am really sorry I don't see anything, but that's not to say you aren't pregnant. Obvs being 3 days late is a pretty good sign!

Sorry AF arrived BabyforIris :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Peski- I really hope you get some clearer news soon. The fact that they saw nothing b4 and now a yolk sac is a good sign. Fxd for you hun!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - I have everything FX for you!!! Hoping this all turns out really well for you. When is the next scan and blood draw?

Joy - Welcome!!! FX this is it for you! You've definitely joined the right group for luck. Please keep us posted  

Tex - Just a few more days and you'll be home, right?? FX it's all on schedule. 

Iris - I remember the first few periods after my DnC were TERRIBLE! And they were all 2 weeks late. FX it eases up and you get that BFP really soon!!!!

Cookie - Any luck on getting CH???

Gagr - Not seeing anything but, I'm terrible at that lol. FX!!!

AFM: Baby is doing well, I did get to see him at my appt. on Thursday and he's growing, moving and excelling. Doctor thinks I was having the stretching and pulling in that spot because that's where they found him lol. My next appt. is the 17th which is my bday! Starting to feel less tired recently which is nice but, I still am sleepy by 3PM. Hope everyone else is feeling well and had a good weekend <3


----------



## beemeck

pes - I am sending all of my positive vibes your way girl!!! but so far, it sounds like things are progressing ,albeit slowly. baby might just be taking his/her time! I'll be thinking of you nonstop <3

gag - sorry I'm not seeing anything either. good luck in the days to come!

welcome to the new girls!!! best of luck to you all :flower:

I have my next scan tomorrow. more to check on the cyst and not so much about baby but I'm definitely anxious for it either way! 

glad to hear everyone else seems to be hanging in there. <3


----------



## Conundrum

Peski everything crossed for some good news hun. Will be thinking about you.

Gag I think I might see something. Are you planning on retesting?

Tex FX everything is on track, any new signs or symptoms?

Ttc glad everything is going so well! Early congratulations on 16weeks and your Birthday! The 20 wk exam is a long one so you should get a good show of him too!

Bee good luck on your scan tomorrow! Really hope your cyst has shrunk and you still get to see her. I can't believe you're already almost 11wks! Almost to second tri! I forget are you going yellow or finding out?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Wednesday I'll retest.


----------



## TexasRider

Drum- no nothing new or interesting to report. I fully expect AF to come Wednesday. Our flooring should come in tomorrow and start going in the house Wednesday. As long as there are no more delays we should be in the house on Saturday. I hope cause I am tired of staying here with my MiL. Plus I start work again next Thursday. Basically spent my entire vacation at my MiL house... Ugh


----------



## beemeck

drum - team yellow here! how is freya???

tex - this reno sounds like it's been a nightmare. I can't wait for you to get back into your house! and your insurance will be resetting soon! :happydance:


----------



## Conundrum

Gag wishing you the Best! Will keep FX for you!

Texas I hate that hun. Hopefully they'll keep the schedule and you get a few days to enjoy at home before going back. I really hope this cycle surprises you- your chart looks Amazing! Since the tea seems to work have you considered increasing the amount or trying Dong Quai on its own?

Bee lol as excited as we all are for you hun, we'll be taking bets by 32wks! Frey is doing good though, currently using me as a punching bag lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I thought I updated this thread with my tests from this morning... Conflicting info..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Conundrum

Gag the digitals don't always pick up right away. I see a line on the second test easy. Fx this is it for you!


----------



## Aphy

Gag,definitely see the line in second pic. The digi will catch up soon enough I'm sure!


----------



## TexasRider

No I haven't thought about just doing dong quai only. Since this seems to be working I am hesitant to try anything else or more of a dose cause I don't want to get things out of whack again lol. We will just have to wait and see what happens. But yay for normal cycles!


----------



## Conundrum

Tex I understand and am glad that you have found something that works for you hun. I'm just impatient to see all of your BFPs, lol. Hopefully it works this go but either way I'm excited your cycles have regulated.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I also can't believe you're almost to 2nd tri!!! When is the lucky day again? I remember you saying it was August something.

Gagr - I see that 2nd line on the FRER for certain but, like Conundrum said, digis take a bit to pick up. FX!!!

Tex - FX no more delays and you're back home soon!! Can't wait to see pics of the final 

Conundrum - Sorry Frey is using you as a punching bag. Can't believe she'll be here so SOON!!! Is Shy getting excited???


----------



## Conundrum

Ttc Shy has been over the moon lol. The 3D ultrasound tech let her watch so since then she's been all about ''when is she coming home?" With the growth scans I have 8-10 weeks at the latest so starting to feel the last minute rush. How is the little man treating you? Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Cookieb

Hey ttc, no crosshairs. It's not gonna do it. I read that if you have too many missed temps before o it won't. I tried to fill them in to see and it said I O'd on day ten. I removed them just to keep it factual. My cycle is short so just 4-5 more days to go. Not to symptom spot at all, but very unusual for me is a bunch of creamy cm for this late in my cycle. I'm also thinking I need a new thermometer- seems to be favoring temps. Hoping the vacation and time off work and driving (major stressor) helped this month, along with the assurance of my first appointment with he ivf specialist. Fingers crossed I won't be needing their assistance, but comforting that the ball is rolling. Thanks so much for asking


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Cond - That's so cute!!! I'm glad she's excited and I'm sure she's going to be the best big sister. Little man is good, he's growing nice and strong. Can't wait to start feeling him move. His name is going to be Theodore Edward. It incorporates both our families. 

Cookie - FX for you!!!! I'm hoping you get that BFP real soon!


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee, Drum, TTC - I go to see my doctor on Tuesday and I'll probably get a scan done on Monday next week. We'll see how it goes. And I'm still super excited for you, Bee!

Cookie - FX that creamy CM is a sign of baby brewing!


----------



## Conundrum

Ttc I am sorry if I asked before, pregnancy brain is a real thing in this house. Either way I love it. The flutters should be kicking in between now and your next appointment, big movements there after. Not much longer and he'll be keeping you up at night lol

Pes I hope tomorrow is informative hun, will be praying for you and LO.

Cookie hope this is it for you hun, FX


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- I second what drum said. You'll feel flutters soon and then he'll be keeping you up all night. Mine moves when I lay down to sleep, stops and then from 4-5am is awake and kicking again.

Gag- i see a line and as others said digitals are less sensitive and need higher hcg to register. Fxd for you.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello ladies, been super busy, haven't checked in at all!! Hope you are all well!!

Random question, would you classify it as spotting if it never makes it to your undies? I checked my cm this morning and there was a lil brown stuff, but when I checked it in the afternoon it was creamy. Should I Mark spotting or no? This whole baby making thing is much more difficult than I ever thought hahaha


----------



## campn

Happy- I really wouldn't! Unless there are actual red spots that increase I wouldn't. And I hear you hun, I know we all here struggled with things from ttc to pregnancy to even after birth. It's worth it in the end though! 

Drum- That's the prettiest picture I ever did see of you! And I've seen lots of pretty ones! :)


----------



## Conundrum

Happy I'm with Camp, if it would make you feel better you can mark it in your notes. GL this cycle!

Campn thank you hun. I was afraid with pregnancy and the cut would make me look pudgier but I actually really like the look. It certainly is cooler.


----------



## campn

Drum I had the same fears when I cut my hair in March and it was drastically shorter but they say short hair really compliments fuller faces, it really suits you and it makes your eyes really pop. That said your face isn't pudgy what so ever!


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - I see that second line too!! Hope it gets darker :)

Afm, my cm is finally changing and O seems to be in the near future!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn thank you, here lately Ive felt little motivation to do much so I really appreciate it. As for your hair, you look lovely hun I honestly couldn't picture a bad cut on you. I love Juliette's picture. She looks just like you Momma! I can't believe you're due next month!

Mom strong O vibes hun, GL and babydust!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gag i second what all the other ladies have said about the digitals. they take much longer to pick up and actually why i never used one!


----------



## beemeck

drum - love, love, love the pic and the hair!!!! 

camp - love that bow you drew - so cute!!! 

mom - good luck and hope you catch that egg!! 

ttc - the lucky day is going to be Aug 16. though if I can get through today I'll be quite pleased. Surprised that I still have a lot of nerves considering heart rate was 170 6 days ago. but I made my DH come with me in case it's bad news :dohh:


----------



## TexasRider

Temp drop today. Should go lower tomorrow when I get AF.... Nothing positive to say right now


----------



## Cookieb

Sorry Texas :(


----------



## peskipiksee

Doesn't look good. Got blood drawn today and will need an ultrasound next week with a possible second blood draw. Then a referral to the OB for an appointment sooner. Looks like this one is over.


----------



## campn

Tex and Peski, I'm so sorry, you ladies deserve your BFPS and sticky beans and I have hope that it'll happen sooner than later. :hugs:

Bee- The tech didn't see much hair on her, so gotta start on the bows early! I'll be like Rachel when she had Emma. "Well because if one more person says "What a cute little boy", I'm gonna whip 'em with a car antenna!"


----------



## beemeck

tex, peski :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

camp - I've never seen one episode of Friends - don't hate me! but at least I know enough to know that's what you are talking about :haha: I was bald until I was two. I had white peach fuzz. :dohh: and bows weren't a thing then. I think my DH's Indian genes will counteract that and hopefully we get a baby with just the right amount of hair ! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk and Tex - Big hugs to you both <3 keeping you both in my thoughts.

Bee - Thinking of you today! Can't wait for the update. Your lucky day is the day before my birthday <3 and I too did NOT have hair until I was 2, my mom was tempted to glue bows on my head lol. Hoping baby T has plenty of hair just like his daddy did when he was born.

Hoping to feel movement or flutters soon. My Dr. said by 18 weeks, maybe cause I'm a little on the bigger side? Either way, I'll be happy when it starts happening


----------



## Conundrum

Tex :hugs: I am so sorry. Thinking of you.

Peski I really hope they get back to you quickly hun. Thinking of you both. I am so sorry that you are are going through this.

Bee thank you! Cannot wait to hear how everything went.

Ttc It can depend on a lot of things. Baby size, position, placenta position ect. Really hope he does not make you wait too long. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

TTC: probably soon but it is so dependent on many factors that you also don't need to be worried if it takes you until 20 weeks to feel something. Totally normal and really differs per woman. I felt flutters at 14-15 weeks for the first time, but my cousin who is even skinnier didn't feel anything until 20-21 weeks. Both totally healthy and normal babies :)


----------



## campn

Bee oh my goodness and I've been quoting friends non stop! Poor you! You had to put up with my endless friends quotes!! 

I bet your girl would have a ton of hair! My niece was born with such thick black hair it was so gorgeous! My nephew who is still not born also seems to have such thick hair from what the scan showed.

Here's a pic of my niece when she was 4 months, and from when she was 2.5.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Smille24

I never watched friends either. My dh was obsessed. Anyways, my dd had lots of hair when she was born and it fell out. I wore bows on her and dressed her in pink and people still said what a cute boy I have &#128544;.

Drum- I love the new do too. I got mine cut last week. I had every intention on growing it out, but it's too hot for that crap.

Texas and peski- I am so sorry you ladies are going through such a difficult time :hugs:. I hope things turn around soon.


----------



## beemeck

Camp omg your niece is adorable !!! 

Smille - omg people are messed up lol 

To update from my appt - baby is doing great ! Unfortunately cyst is rapidly growing and will need to be removed so we are moving forward with surgery, ugh :(


----------



## Conundrum

I love friends, Shy and I rewatched them on Netflix last year lol. I had the same problem with everyone calling Shy a boy - and she has always had a good amount of hair and wore way too much pink. It might not have helped that she had a natural mohawk until 4 months though :haha:

Bee I am glad baby is doing so well but I hate that your cyst is still growing! :hugs: Hopefully once it's been taken care of the rest of your pregnancy will be smooth sailing.

Campn she's adorable, and Ben is too cute! I think Juliette will surprise you with the hair though!

Smile thank you and yes! It's been almost 100 or over, so the heat here is dreadful. Hope you're enjoying the new style!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I'm so sorry it's come to needing surgery, but it will be ok. It sounds perfectly safe.

Ttc- I'm a chubby girl and I felt flutters at around 16 wks if not sooner. Everyone is different though. 

Drum- I don't envy you. It's been 90 here and I cannot wait for fall. 

So all of my energy seems to have disappeared. I really hope it returns soon bc I have zero motivation.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - Still your cheerleader! I'm sure everything will go well with surgery. Keeping you in my thoughts always! 

Afm, down in the dumps but trying to hold it together for my daughter. I'm thankful she wasn't home when I got the news. I was a blubbering mess while eating the last half of the red velvet cake and washing it down with a few cans of Pepsi while wrapped up in my comforter. Yes, a very attractive picture, isn't it? DH is trying to be supportive. We're just kinda clinging to each other and the one child we have so far. 

Sorry for the doldrums. I'm still holding out hope with FX that Iris and Texas will get those BFP's.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

peskipiksee said:


> Bee - Still your cheerleader! I'm sure everything will go well with surgery. Keeping you in my thoughts always!
> 
> Afm, down in the dumps but trying to hold it together for my daughter. I'm thankful she wasn't home when I got the news. I was a blubbering mess while eating the last half of the red velvet cake and washing it down with a few cans of Pepsi while wrapped up in my comforter. Yes, a very attractive picture, isn't it? DH is trying to be supportive. We're just kinda clinging to each other and the one child we have so far.
> 
> Sorry for the doldrums. I'm still holding out hope with FX that Iris and Texas will get those BFP's.

Peski I'm so sorry :-( your allowed to be upset and grieve however you need to.. I'm sure your holding your little one a little tighter.


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Tex and Peski, I'm so sorry, you ladies deserve your BFPS and sticky beans and I have hope that it'll happen sooner than later. :hugs:
> 
> Bee- The tech didn't see much hair on her, so gotta start on the bows early! I'll be like Rachel when she had Emma. "Well because if one more person says "What a cute little boy", I'm gonna whip 'em with a car antenna!"

omg they always thought my dd was a boy. she was in bright colors, pinks, purples, yellows- all dresses. hair bows with gemstones. nope. 'what a cute boy!' sonofa! and she was also born with lots of hair, by a month old it was an inch long. ds is not as lucky. he has hair, but not like she did! and i've been asked if hes a girl or a boy. while covered with a big blue blanket with trucks on it. lol.



TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Pesk and Tex - Big hugs to you both <3 keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> Bee - Thinking of you today! Can't wait for the update. Your lucky day is the day before my birthday <3 and I too did NOT have hair until I was 2, my mom was tempted to glue bows on my head lol. Hoping baby T has plenty of hair just like his daddy did when he was born.
> 
> Hoping to feel movement or flutters soon. My Dr. said by 18 weeks, maybe cause I'm a little on the bigger side? Either way, I'll be happy when it starts happening

first i felt after my scan (that was 21 weeks) i think it was the same day actually. second i felt at 14 weeks rolling around, and at 15 weeks he did NOT like the imax theater! he kicked me, hard! 



peskipiksee said:


> Bee - Still your cheerleader! I'm sure everything will go well with surgery. Keeping you in my thoughts always!
> 
> Afm, down in the dumps but trying to hold it together for my daughter. I'm thankful she wasn't home when I got the news. I was a blubbering mess while eating the last half of the red velvet cake and washing it down with a few cans of Pepsi while wrapped up in my comforter. Yes, a very attractive picture, isn't it? DH is trying to be supportive. We're just kinda clinging to each other and the one child we have so far.
> 
> Sorry for the doldrums. I'm still holding out hope with FX that Iris and Texas will get those BFP's.

oh peski i'm so very sorry. is it definite that its all over then this time? :cry:


----------



## Conundrum

Peski do whatever you need to feel better- you certainly won't be judged here. If you need to talk feel free to Pm. I am so sorry hun, lot of :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Well you won't be getting a bfp from me this month. I woke up to AF this morning..... Onto month 13 of Ttc 

And on the Reno update of course my floors didn't come in yesterday so she's sending one of her crew guys to go pick it up in Dallas. They will start tomorrow. I'm not holding my breath


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - :hugs: times a million, I know how you're feeling. If you ever need anything, please don't hesitant to message me. Btw, to hopefully make you smile I am now craving Pepsi and red velvet  

Tex - :hugs: times a million for you as well. Hoping your floors get put in ASAP!!! Is it still possible for you to be home this weekend? 

Camp - Your niece is adorable, as is Ben. Both of them have great hair and I'm sure Juliette will as well  

Funny enough after my post yesterday, I believe I may have felt some flutters last night as I was laying in bed. Either that or it was gas :dohh:


----------



## campn

Peski, Tex and Iris, I'm so sorry ladies. I really wish I had something better or more beneficial to say other than my heart goes out to you and you're in my thoughts and not forgotten. I know everyone of us at one point though it'd never happen. <3 

Mommy- I swear they say it just to piss you off! I only got comments like "wow is he premature!? He's so small" esp from this cousin of DH that we rarely talk to or see, she never said congrats, just on every picture we post on social media on both our accounts. Grrrr people! Do they expect a baby girl to come out in lipstick and painted nails to believe it!?


----------



## TexasRider

We should still be able to get in this weekend. We may be sleeping on an air mattress Saturday night but we should be in our house. As long as they start the flooring tomorrow. I've got appliances coming tomorrow as well so I hope they get the kitchen done before the appliances arrive.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

TexasRider said:


> We should still be able to get in this weekend. We may be sleeping on an air mattress Saturday night but we should be in our house. As long as they start the flooring tomorrow. I've got appliances coming tomorrow as well so I hope they get the kitchen done before the appliances arrive.

As long as your back home, I'm sure you won't mind what you're sleeping on! FX everything goes smoothly.


----------



## TexasRider

You're right I don't care! As long as I am in my own house and away from his mother!!


----------



## beemeck

updated my journal but docs called and are holding off on surgery til it's safer. I'll meet with them at 14 weeks and plan the surgery for 15. doc confirmed that I will probably lose both my ovary and tube, but that it's just too unsafe to do the surgery any sooner. I'm on pelvic rest, no lifting, no bending and no letting my bladder get full. :coffee:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I just read the update on your journal. All I can say is WOW. Like I've said before, I'm so happy that baby Bee is thriving and doing well, the cyst is scary though. When can the cyst become dangerous for the baby? 

I'm sure your brain is trying to process this all. I'm glad they have a plan for you though. I'm sorry that you can lose your ovary and tube but, again so happy that baby is doing well <3


----------



## beemeck

the cyst is currently posing a "threat" to the baby by possibly restricting the growth of the uterus. thus far, the uterus is growing normally and pushing against cyst, so they hope this continues to happen. so if this is the case, there are no risks for baby but it's just too early for baby to be under anesthesia right now so we wait.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - As hard as it is for me going through my own situation I can't imagine how upsetting it would be to hear you need to have both ovary and tube removed. *Hugs*

Afm, I'm feeling much less sorry for myself. I'm putting things into perspective and realize that once this hard part is over, I at least have the ability to try again. I'm not in a situation like my DH's cousin who only has one child and can NEVER have another or my SIL who hasn't even come close to being pregnant in the past 7 years and it's not for lack of trying. So, yes, I am sad and grieve for what I have lost but if there is a bright side it's that I know I can get pregnant and I have the chance to try again. (And all of you ladies on this board have been more help than you will ever know.)


----------



## beemeck

pes - what is going on? I still think losing a baby is the hardest. even with one ovary, I *shouldn't* be left infertile. and hopefully this baby survives the surgery which really it should from everything I've read. but what are your official updates???! thinking about you girl :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cookieb

beemeck said:


> the cyst is currently posing a "threat" to the baby by possibly restricting the growth of the uterus. thus far, the uterus is growing normally and pushing against cyst, so they hope this continues to happen. so if this is the case, there are no risks for baby but it's just too early for baby to be under anesthesia right now so we wait.

Jeez. Why does this baby making biz need to be so difficult for some people??? I wish you the best of luck girl. you're in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conundrum

Bee just got through reading your journal update as well and sending lots of hugs. Baby Bee will be a fighter but I do hope you get to keep your ovary and tube. If you would feel better taking the time off I would. Bed rest or pelvic floor rest are both horrid- especially around children. So if you can make things easier on yourself I would. Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I read your journal and that's a lot to take in. I hope that baby bee will be ok. Rest as much as you can to keep things under control. I am so so sorry that there is a possibility that you may lose your ovary. There are still a lot of women who get pregnant with just 1. Try not to think of the "what ifs" and just live in the moment. Take things one day at a time. You're in my thoughts and hope everything turns out well.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - It looked like I said both ovaries but I only meant the one, sorry if there was any confusion. 

As for an official update. Well, my blood test 2 weeks ago showed an HCG level of 536 and I would have been about 5 weeks + 3 and on the ultrasound showed the gestational sac was 5 mm and empty. A week later, I only had an ultrasound and the gestational sac was 6 mm but still empty. This past Saturday, thetc HCG level was only 1327 and the ultrasound showed a 7 mm gestational sac but a yolk sac had suddenly developed and was 6 mm. The ER doc said it didn't look good, that the numbers should be higher for almost 7 weeks and I need to follow up with my doctor but I should be prepared. Yesterday, I spoke with my doctor who looked at everything together and said it looks like a blighted ovum and started apologizing, for what I don't know. He then said that I may naturally miscarry in the coming days. He ordered two blood tests to see if the HCG levels had plateaud or dropped and I did the first yesterday. I will be doing the next on Monday with a follow up on Wednesday with a possible ultrasound required. I got the HCG level today, just as an update to myself to try and prepare myself for the miscarriage that should be coming. Instead, the level nearly doubled between Saturday and Tuesday. It's now 2247. That ultrasound looks inevitable and I can't even guess what my HCG will be on Monday. I'm left shaking my head. And I'm sorry for the long post.


----------



## Smille24

Peski- your numbers are going up, so I'm confused as to why the drs are saying it's over. I don't know much about blighted ovums, but if your pregnancy were ending, your numbers would decrease. When I had my US at 5 wks there was nothing to see but an empty sac. Then at 6+ almost 7 wks there was a yolk sac. I'm sorry you are in limbo. I think you need a 2nd opinion bc your dr sounds clueless.


----------



## peskipiksee

Smille - I think every doctor I've seen is basing the blighted ovum off of the low HCG numbers and measuring earlier than I should based on my LMP of June 14. I think the next blood draw and ultrasound might give a clearer picture but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## campn

Peski- I'm completely ignorant to this kind of situation but I'm praying for you hun. I hope you get some answers soon and this doesn't keep dragging on and tormenting you. <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry to post and run but I wanted to hop on quickly. 

Pesk - I'm so incredibly sorry this is happening. And no obvious resolution or answers. I can't imagine the heartache and stress. Hang in there. 

Bee - I popped onto your journal to see your update. I'm so worried for you. I often think how I wish I could go back a year and be blissfully unaware and clueless to the trials and difficulties of pregnancy. I'm thinking of you lots and please, do what feels right. If that's bed rest for 3 weeks then so be it! :hugs:

Tex - sorry about AF. I know the disappointment well. 

Also Camp your niece is super cute!! :) 

AFM - at CD6. Had another follow up scan today (my OB wants to track what's happening in uterus to make sure everything is on track healing wise) tech was amazing as always and says this is the best she's seen it. I'll get a call from my OB next Monday when he's in the office to see if he still wants to do more tests (I'm thinking a HSG or a sono might happen) or if he wants to just release me back into the wild. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Peski, Tex and Iris, I'm so sorry ladies. I really wish I had something better or more beneficial to say other than my heart goes out to you and you're in my thoughts and not forgotten. I know everyone of us at one point though it'd never happen. <3
> 
> Mommy- I swear they say it just to piss you off! I only got comments like "wow is he premature!? He's so small" esp from this cousin of DH that we rarely talk to or see, she never said congrats, just on every picture we post on social media on both our accounts. Grrrr people! Do they expect a baby girl to come out in lipstick and painted nails to believe it!?

omg yes! i get all these comments about how tiny my daughter is (but i was always tiny when i was little, and i'm only 5' now) but when she was born it was 'omg she's so big!' and she was the same size as ds, who gets 'omg he's soooo small!' it's like wtf!



beemeck said:


> updated my journal but docs called and are holding off on surgery til it's safer. I'll meet with them at 14 weeks and plan the surgery for 15. doc confirmed that I will probably lose both my ovary and tube, but that it's just too unsafe to do the surgery any sooner. I'm on pelvic rest, no lifting, no bending and no letting my bladder get full. :coffee:

so glad everything is going to be ok, but seriously?! you could lose the ovary and tube?!


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy he is so stinking adorable, but all of the comments do get old so quickly.

Tex I hope everything has been going smoothly hun. 

Iris keeping FX for you! Maybe they'll pursue the HSG and you can enjoy the fertility boost from it, if not I'm so glad that you are healing so well.

Hope everyone is doing well, thinking of you all


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Unfortunately ladies I MC last night...


----------



## gina236

So so sorry gag :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Well...... The good news is my floors are being installed as we speak. The bad news is that when my husband and I popped up the ceramic tile the mortar they used to lay it down with was left behind. We tried to get it up but it didn't want to budge. Anyway it delayed the floor guys a bit and we had 2 options. Option 1 was have them chisel up all the mortar till it was smooth or buy some self leveler stuff and have them spread it over the floors to even them out in the kitchen laundry room and entry way. I went with option 2. It was a little more expensive than option 1 cause of the extra material But it was way faster. 

If all goes well we should be able to move back in Sunday. We still have a few things to do Saturday like mount mirrors and install appliances do drains for the sinks and etc. but Sunday for sure we can stay there! 

AF is still here but tapering off. If everything goes well I should gear up to O while my daughter is gone on a weekend trip to TN to see her cousin who moved there this summer with my in laws. So lots of time for BD! Yay!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Gagr - Big hugs hun <3 <3 I'm so sorry

Tex - That's exciting!!!! I really can't wait to see the pictures and I'm even more excited that you and DH will have plenty of time to catch that eggy!!!! 

Cond - Hope you're feeling well!! 

Iris - As always, I have my FX for you <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies.. It was a tough blow as we both were starting to get so excited


----------



## BabyForIris

So so sorry Gag. :hugs:

Thanks Drum! I feel like things are happening at light speed right now. I'm heading to my doctor tomorrow to get a full thyroid panel done. And DH went in for his next SA on Tuesday and this results are already in! 2 days sounds like a normal turn around time right? Well it sounds like warp speed to us because his previous ones took 6 weeks. He's kinda nervous because we used a new lab but I'm really hoping for better news!
The other huge thing...we have an appointment with a fertility clinic in early September! 

I'm a strange mix of emotions right now. I'm happy then I'm disappointed. Then i'm terrified and apprehensive. But then I'm also very very hopeful. 

I'll know if we can try this month on our own on Monday after I speak to my OB. I know if there's more testing he wants done right away we might have to hold off on trying. 

Crazy that after nothing happening for so long so much is happening now all at once!


----------



## Smille24

Gag- I am so sorry :hugs:

Iris- yes, the mix of emotions. It's like you're excited bc you'll have help and a better chance than on your own, but it's disappointing that it's come to this. We had both of dh'a SA results back within 2 days. I guess it just depends on the lab. Fxd for some good news!

Texas- how exciting that you'll be in your place again soon!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Iris - I'm so happy, excited and nervous for you!!!! I know you weren't expecting everything to happen so quickly. BTW if you have any issues with your thyroid (which I hope you do not) I can help as much as possible with questions. As of right now, they are still trying to control my thyroid levels. I was actually just upped on meds and I FINALLY think it's starting to help.


----------



## peskipiksee

Gag - My heart goes out to you.:hug::hug::hug::hugs:

Iris - So glad you're able to get back on track with the baby-making! I'll be keeping my FX that everything comes back with a green light to go ahead and get the ball rolling. I also noticed you're in Toronto as I am. Isn't it wonderful that OHIP will help us make babies and if your health insurance is really good, you don't pay much out of pocket for any meds. :dust: just to start things off early!

Afm, I still haven't started any bleeding or spotting or anything, just some slight cramping that comes and goes. When I see the doc next week on Wednesday, depending on the test results, I'm going to ask for a D&C/D&A. I can't keep going the way I am and I just need for this to be over so I can reset and regroup. It's come to the point where I actually want to see spotting or the beginning of bleeding when I go to the bathroom and I'm feeling a little guilty for wanting that. Is it wrong to feel that way? I'm just so confused.


----------



## Cookieb

Gag - So Sorry to hear it. big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TTC - are you hypo or hyper? I am hypo, and have had a few adjustments with my med over the past 4-5 months. They have my TSH down to about .75 (can't remember the exact), but my Free T3 is only a 1.05 - (I think it should be around 3 or a little higher) - I tried to get my endo to put me back on armor thyroid (t4 and t3), but she doesn't know too much about dosing it and doesn't want to take the chance since I am ttc. I had my first appointment with my RE a little over a week ago and she said she would manage my thyroid for me, but didn't do a panel that appointment. This is all sooo frustrating though. My DH is hypo too - way more than me. I feel like this is a big piece in our infertility journey...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - I can understand the feeling, when I found out the 1st time I conceived that baby had no HB I did not have any cramping or even bleeding. My OB was so concerned that the night of my D&C he did a confirmation scan just to make sure someone didn't mis-diagnos. My thoughts are with you while you're going through this <3 

Cookie - I am hypo. Right now the RE that I had to visit just this week has upped my synthroid (sp?) to 125mg. Apparently my thyroid hormone is completely fine which is great but, other numbers are VERY high. When you're pregnant they should be low and even negative. We're hoping with this adjustment, my numbers will be where they should be. I've always had issues with my thyroid, as have many people in my family. I think my thyroid issue actually had a lot to do with my first MC. My OB and my primary both watch my numbers very carefully along with my nutrition because I had lapband surgery around 5 years ago. Baby is thriving though and it is VERY possible to get pregnant with the issue.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I forgot to add that I can understand the frustration 100%
I am constantly going for blood, they're starting to know me by a first name basis at the lab lol. I also feel like I have way more doctor visits than most pregnant woman as well. I know it will all be worth it in the end though


----------



## pompeyvix

Cookie - I also have a underactive thyroid, diagnosed just over a year ago. I wasn't having regular periods before I was diagnosed and within a month or two my periods returned normally again. The month I conceived this bean, I had my levels checked and my TSH level was 4. I requested my medication to be upped as I heard that could affect TTC. My temps were all over the place and my luteal phase was just 8 days long. The Dr was reluctant to increase but she did by 25micrograms. Immediately I saw my temps even out and then I conceived later that cycle! I am convinced the increase in thyroxine was the reason why it happened (we were TTC for 21 months before getting BFP). However, the Dr's say it couldn't have had an impact that quickly as it takes 4-6 weeks to kick in. I am not sure, seems a big coincidence to me! 

I am being monitored regularly since falling pregnant and my dose has gone from 75mg to 150mg.

Hope this helps.

Garg - I am so so so sorry on the mc :hugs:

Tex - I so hope you are able to move in this weekend, fingers crossed! And yay for having lots of chance to get some BD in :)

Iris - I am glad things are moving forward. I get why you have mixed emotions, but hopefully you will get some answers and get your BFP soon.

pesk - so sorry you are going through this, what an awful situation. I hope it goes as well as it can do on Wednesday.

Bee - thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

TTC and Cookie I will take all the help and advice I can get! Last fall I had my TSH level checked by my previous doctor. It's came back at 2.51 and she said "your fine" and refused to look any further. Now of course with all the crazy symptoms I have that make no sense, several family members keep asking if I've had all my levels checked. So i start reading and find out she didn't check everything. And not only that 2.51 seems like the high end of "normal" I mean Jesus she's a terrible Doctor. This is the same one who told me a year ago "periods are weird" when I was weak and bleeding for 2+ weeks for my periods. Turns out I ended up in emerg and then had a polyp so big they were worried I'd hemmorag and die. 

Stupid woman. I switched to a new doctor the moment I could. Hoping my new one will take me more serious. I'm going in armed with articles, family history, a long list of symptoms and a list of exactly which levels I want checked. No more of this hoping for best from some of these quacks. /rant

Sorry. I'm just worried there's more there that could have caused my MC and I have no intention of letting it happen again!


----------



## Conundrum

Iris I can only imagine that it can be overwhelming. I am glad they are being so quick about everything though, the tests, the appointment, ect. I hope you get the go ahead this cycle and won't need the appointment but if you do I'll be cheering you on. Everything crossed for some awesome results for his SAS. 

Gags I am so sorry hun

Pes hun it is not wrong, after this whole ordeal I can only imagine. I personally hope everything goes well for you hun. We're here if you need us.


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks TTC and Pomp - I was pretty happy that the RE said she would manage my thyroid issues from here on out - the endo has terrible bedside manners. Do either of you have nodules? I have some small nodules as well. The endo had said they are nothing to worry about at the size they are, but they seem to make their own thyroid hormone. 

So along with this frustration, my temps are pretty much void this month. No clue what's happening in my cycle - aside from not detecting ovulation cause of the missed temps from my trip, I felt like my bbt was favoring certain temps. So this morning after I got up, I checked with an old digital I had that had stopped beeping (so I stopped using it due to that), and it was .9 higher than the bbt. So yeah...flying blind this month.


----------



## Cookieb

Iris - that is high! They had my TSH at .23 and I was on 100 mcg of Synthroid - they lowered my Synthroid to .88 and the last test showed my TSH at .75 (or so) - I wouldn't want it any higher than that. If my TSH was 2.5 - I would be a mess - horrible periods that are already bad enough, no sleep, very slow digestion, hair falling out, dry skin, never being able to get warm (always shivering), no concentration, swollen hands and feet, restless leg syndrome - the list goes on and on...glad the majority of that is in the past


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately this brought my anxiety back up and I've been having shortness of breath that ended me up in the ER yesterday. I'm getting better today but I can tell I'm still feeling very anxious. I am just really devistated about this but I know in due time we'll get ours.


----------



## peskipiksee

Iris - Depending on what part of Toronto you live in, I would have recommended my doctor's office. There's two of them and they work in tandem so you can always see one of them. With everything going on with myself right now, I'm not even angry with my doctor because he can only go by what he's able to see. He was hopeful for my pregnancy right up until the last ultrasound and blood test result so far. He's the kind of doctor who will check absolutely everything, including things you never would have thought of. If you ever want the name of a good doctor, I have 2.


----------



## BabyForIris

Cookieb said:


> Iris - that is high! They had my TSH at .23 and I was on 100 mcg of Synthroid - they lowered my Synthroid to .88 and the last test showed my TSH at .75 (or so) - I wouldn't want it any higher than that. If my TSH was 2.5 - I would be a mess - horrible periods that are already bad enough, no sleep, very slow digestion, hair falling out, dry skin, never being able to get warm (always shivering), no concentration, swollen hands and feet, restless leg syndrome - the list goes on and on...glad the majority of that is in the past

Well... that just reinforces my feelings because outside of the dry skin... i have all of that! :cry:

I really hope I can get them to pay attention to me and get this taken care of.


----------



## BabyForIris

peskipiksee said:


> Iris - Depending on what part of Toronto you live in, I would have recommended my doctor's office. There's two of them and they work in tandem so you can always see one of them. With everything going on with myself right now, I'm not even angry with my doctor because he can only go by what he's able to see. He was hopeful for my pregnancy right up until the last ultrasound and blood test result so far. He's the kind of doctor who will check absolutely everything, including things you never would have thought of. If you ever want the name of a good doctor, I have 2.

Aw Pesk you're so sweet. I'm actually not IN Toronto anymore. I moved to the 'burbs when I met DH. Currently in Aurora and that's where my doctor is as well. 

And I wanted to say I know exactly how you feel. I hope there's some resolution for you soon. I would maybe ask next steps if they plan to have you wait, suggest a D&C or go with cytotec to allow you to pass everything on your own. It's so sad and upsetting. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh gag :( :cry: :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

Well... Our appointments went as bad as it could. My doctor basically said my TSH is perfectly fine at 2.51 and none of my symptoms (I had 2 pages worth) could be that. So let's send you for a sleep study. I insisted he send me for blood work anyway. He says even if I come back with antibodies it means nothing. God help me I feel like I'm screaming into a void. I've already searched for a doctor who will look closer. I'll try to get an appointment Monday. 

DH's new SA results were bad. As bad as his very first one was. He's crushed. I don't even know if they will be high enough to do IUI or if they will want to go right to IVF. I guess we will find out in September. We've spent the whole morning in tears. 

Things feel, for a lack of a better word: impossible.


----------



## beemeck

Iris - I'm so sorry, but you are doing the right things. Different doc for sure !! How far is the one that pes recommended ? Either way, you'll def be able to find someone that listens to you more. What was your dhs count? If it's more than 5 mil, i think they will at least give iui a try . Sending you big hugs. Just rmemeber it happened before and will happen again love !


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Iris I'm so sorry girl.. I can't even imagine. It's been a rough week for a few of us huh..


----------



## BabyForIris

Bee, his total count is 24.48 million. But it's only 3.59M/ml. Which the lab flagged as very low. 

I don't know what the fertility clinic will say. I assume they will want to do an additional one when we go in and then advise based on what they find or their policies. 

We have always maintained that getting pregnant the first time was a pretty big miracle, which made losing him all that harder. 

Gag I think for once I'd like a good happy week. And not ones that end with me sobbing on my couch. :hugs:


----------



## peskipiksee

Gag - You said it right. These past few weeks for some of us here just need a complete restart to try again. 

Iris - I hate when doctors don't seem to care about anything but what they have to say. 

No news on my end. Nothing happening. Literally.


----------



## Cookieb

BabyForIris said:


> Bee, his total count is 24.48 million. But it's only 3.59M/ml. Which the lab flagged as very low.
> 
> I don't know what the fertility clinic will say. I assume they will want to do an additional one when we go in and then advise based on what they find or their policies.
> 
> We have always maintained that getting pregnant the first time was a pretty big miracle, which made losing him all that harder.
> 
> Gag I think for once I'd like a good happy week. And not ones that end with me sobbing on my couch. :hugs:


So sorry iris. I totally expect that the fertility specialist will care more and get your thyroid # where it should be


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry Iris that your Dr is not taking your concerns seriously at all :growlmad: Definitely time to look for another one! And I'm sorry your husbands numbers are low. I know it feels it's impossible right now, but it really really isn't :hugs: Try to keep positive :hugs:

pesk - sorry nothing is happening your end either. How upsetting and frustrating :hugs:

gag - sorry to hear about your anxiety causing an ER visit :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I guess I forgot to update this thread.. Unfortunately I find out this was a chemical pregnancy and I miscarried yesterday. This is one of the heaviest periods I've ever had.


----------



## Smille24

Iris, my dh's number was 13 mil then slightly higher the 2nd time around and my dr still felt comfortable with trying IUI. I know the numbers sound really horrible, but there is hope. If you get the right dr, they should definitely provide good advice and solutions. I am so sorry you are dealing with a dr who does not want to listen. Find a new one if possible.


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Iris* - oh hun i'm so verry sorry :( don't give up though. i know it's not baby related but i got very sick after i had dd, i went to dr after dr, all telling me i was crazy. i lost 11 pounds in 2 months. i was so sick. i couldn't eat, i couldn't move, i hurt so bad. honestly i was so sick i was thinking pretty bad thoughts and trying to see if dd and dh could survive without me. So i finally fought for bloodwork and testing. they didn't find anything in my ultrasound and my ct, BUT they found out i was vitamin d deficient and still insisted i was insane. In the meantime i moved, i felt better in the summer, and then i got sick again in the fall. back to the dr. they did more scans and determined i had IBS. then I looked at my vit d levels- which were INCREDIBLY low, and found out i have ibs from a d deficiency. all my symptoms were RIGHT there. i started myself on vit d, and i monitor it, and i've been better since. But the point is, do NOT give up. i now have a dr that totally understands whats going on, and is great about my levels and helping me monitor everything. do not give up!!!!


----------



## peskipiksee

Okay, I finally have something to report: I've finally started spotting. I've been wearing a pad these past few days since learning about the blighted ovum, just waiting and waiting for something to happen. It's not noticeable unless I wipe, nothing appearing on the pad and it's very light but at least it's something. I'll be visiting the doctor first thing tomorrow morning to ask about getting a D&C asap or misoprostol and also to see if I need to get a Rhogam shot because I am Rh neg. It's probably horrible to say but this is such a relief. Finally!

Just a quick question for anyone who has used misoprostol: how long did it take for the bleeding to end and how painful is it? I want to be prepared with my painkillers, preferably the narcotic kind, just in case. I have a very high tolerance/resistance to painkillers.


----------



## BabyForIris

Cookie, Pomp, Smille and Mommy. Thank you all so much. I genuinely do not know how I would cope or who I would take to without you all. I will keep fighting to make this happen. 

Pesk I'm so so sorry, but in so glad something is happening finally. I had to use misoprotol before my surgery to remove my polyp. I took it at bedtime and by midnight I woke up with heavy spotting and very painful cramps. I took some Advil and went back to bed. I wish I had taken the Advil at the same time because I had no idea the cramping would actually be that strong. I say take the pain meds within 1 hour. 

Goodluck hun, I'm so very sorry again. :hugs:


----------



## peskipiksee

Iris - I would probably take the pain meds as soon as I felt any sort of twinge. Hopefully, my doctor will give me the misoprostol since I'm already spotting. I want this done quickly, no more dragging it out. And I'll make sure to ask for Tylenol 3 or better. The only down side with better is that it would probably be Percocet and I've had that before but I had to take an extra strength Tylenol with it to work. Can I ask how long it took before the bleeding subsided? He'll probably sign me off work until it's over and honestly, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Peski.. I'm here if you need someone to talk to. Hopefully this can go quick for you once you get the meds.


----------



## BabyForIris

peskipiksee said:


> Iris - I would probably take the pain meds as soon as I felt any sort of twinge. Hopefully, my doctor will give me the misoprostol since I'm already spotting. I want this done quickly, no more dragging it out. And I'll make sure to ask for Tylenol 3 or better. The only down side with better is that it would probably be Percocet and I've had that before but I had to take an extra strength Tylenol with it to work. Can I ask how long it took before the bleeding subsided? He'll probably sign me off work until it's over and honestly, I wouldn't mind.

Since it was for a polyp removal and not a miscarriage I don't think it will be an exact experience hun. I do know I took it before bed and my surgery was at noon and I was still spotting when I went in. That stuff is no joke...


----------



## Cookieb

The witch is being incredibly cruel this month. 3 days late, longest cycle ever for me, BFN. No signs of AF. Temp dropped today but taking my temps with a grain of salt this month. 

DH had his SA today so we'll know where we stand there in just a few days


----------



## Aphy

Sorry AF being a biatch this month cookie! GL with DH SA!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a decent weekend.

Cookie - I've have never had any nodules. I did have a persistent cyst, not sure if that had anything to do with my thyroid though. 

Gagr - Big hugs to you. Thinking of you <3

Pesk - As odd as this sounds, happy things are moving along. Your doctor appt. was this AM? Hoping he had some answers for you and you can start recovering <3 Please let me know if you need to talk. 

Iris - Ugh sweetie I'm so sorry. I know everything seems like it's crumbling but, I just know you and DH will be holding a newborn in the very near future. Hoping you can find a new doctor who is more observant, and that your fertility appt. comes with great news. Thinking of you <3 

Me: Nothing really to report here. Some discomfort still in lower abdomen, doctor said to expect that. I get to see little man again next week on my birthday and I can't wait.


----------



## peskipiksee

Update: Went to my doc this morning because the spotting has now turned to light bleeding with sesame seed-sized clots and he sent me for an ultrasound after the blood draw. While there, I passed a larger clot, something the size of a quarter. I told the tech and afterward, i saw some images and the notes on each up on the screen. It said that there was no longer any gestational sac seen. So I've either just passed it or my body has absorbed it.

I'm hoping that this will just be a very heavy period like I usually have. It's not too painful right now, just some light cramping. All I feel right now is relief. Relief that this is finally coming to an end, relief that I now have an answer as to what is going on and relief that my body is doing what it should in this situation. 

My DH and I have decided, without the doctor's advice, that we're going to take a bit of a break for a month or two so my body can get back to normal and just relax for a bit before trying again.


----------



## trixiesmith

hi ladies! :wave: sorry for going awol - I took a very long, much-needed break from here. And wow! Time seems to be flying by for you preggos. I love that you all stick around for everyone else. It's just amazing and so lovely to see. 

welcome to all the new ladies. It's always so nice to see new girls join the thread. Youve joined a wonderful bunch of women  everyone is so supportive on this thread.

AFM: I have no news to update, except to say that I really wasn't doing too well emotionally (and a bit mentally) after the baby shower I went to a few weeks ago. Frankly, I was a mess. Ive made a mental note to never ask anyone about when they might get pregnant. After the way I felt and thought about myself, I would hate to unintentionally inflict that on someone else. 
Recently, DH and I took stock of our life together, and due to us wanting to travel more, weve agreed that we will begin ttc again sometime next year. Unless it just miraculously happens - which I really highly doubt. So I may be on here less and less, but I'll likely silently lurk to make sure everyone gets their well-deserved BFPs


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - Big hugs, please take all the time you need. 

Trix - Glad to see your name. I'm sorry things have been rough but, i can understand the break and it seems to have help. Loving the plans you and DH have and please be sure to stay in touch <3 <3


----------



## beemeck

hi everyone <3

pes - hope you are holding up okay. :hugs::hugs: been thinking of you a lot. I'm glad it seems to all be happening naturally - should help with your chances afterward. They say a d and c doesn't mess anything up, but it seems like women often feel otherwise. I know it didn't help to hear when I was ttc, but since it's happened now, it will happen again love :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ttc - so glad you get to see baby again ! how are you feeling? I still get crampy every now and then too. especially when I'm on my feet all day. it's really frustrating! 

trix - so good to hear from you as always. I'm sorry the baby shower was upsetting. You know, I've learned so much from my struggles with ttc - things never to say or do. I'm so conscious of it now and I think it's made me a better, more thoughtful person. maybe the only good thing to come of it. hope it happens when you least expect it love <3

squirrel, if you're lurking, I'm thinking of you always!

iris - keep us posted! have you reached out to a new doc?? I hope you are feeling a little better. I had such ups and downs when ttc - the ups weren't very high, just slightly higher than the downs :nope: but I had to make it through somehow. your DHs count sounds good - I'm not sure what the other measurement you gave was. from my understanding, with IUI, the docs pick out all the best sperm so as long as they have enough to work with (24 is enough!), they can get a good sample. :hugs::hugs:

cookie - how are you? have you heard about the SA yet? will you try IUI before IVF. I would recommend it! :hugs::hugs:

how is everyone else??

AFM, Friday will be my last day of work, then disability begins. I guess I can no longer work with this ticking time bomb inside of me. I have mixed emotions about it - I'm afraid I'll let my mind wonder too much being off work. I almost went to the ER last night - I was nauseous (I haven't been this pregnancy yet and it's a sign of ovarian torsion) and had back pain. I thought the cyst was beginning it's demise. I held off, but almost had a panic attack. I spoke with the nurse today and she said I could call every hour if I want to and go to the ER anytime I'm feeling like that. She was so nice and said no one would think I'm silly and that everyone understands what a dangerous situation this is. I feel really reassured already and think I will take her up on that next time I start feeling odd.


----------



## blablamana

Peski: hope you are doing okay. I'm so sorry this has happened. 
Cookie: Sorry about the witch being so cruel, the B**** always is.. Hope you are holding up okay, hope that his SA results are fine. 
Iris: :hugs: 
Bee: definitely go to the ER or something next time. You never know and better to play it safe right? No one will think you are being silly, hell, with such a massive ball inside of you.. I saw that you named it :haha: 

Afm: Tired, finally had the nursery delivered but we still need to assemble all the furniture. Have to wait for SO to come back from his work trip, bluh, I'm so impatient. Did assemble the stroller though, so at least something is finished! We leave for Bruges on Friday to have a little getaway together before baby arrives.. and we have a baby-arrival party for my cousin and her baby on Sunday (even though baby is already three months now, but sure), which is also in Belgium so we combined that very nicely lol! 
My other cousin is due the first week of September, so things are getting exciting. I'll be so jealous when I still have to wait for our baby to arrive lol, it will drive me mad!

O and I was playing with my little niece (one year old) and she thought my bump was also a ball. So she put her hands on it in an attempt to grab it I think and then she patted it. Baby reacted which was even cooler. But nobody else noticed haha


----------



## beemeck

blab - good luck with finishing up with the school nonsense too - I know you are pressed for time there. busy momma! DH and I decided to start the nursery now since I'll be laid up for awhile after my surgery. the crib will arrive on Friday and the rocker, ottoman, and stroller will be here next week! I'm going to make him assemble it all :haha: even though I kind of like that stuff. we just can't do it together, we'd kill each other.

have so much fun on holiday! babymoon! DH wanted to do one more Europe trip before baby, and Belgium was on our list. however, with all of this crazy stuff happening, we just feel so on edge so we decided no out of the country traveling since at this point, anything is free game for me :dohh: I'm sure you'll have a blast!


----------



## gina236

Quick update:

Month 2 of no ovulation. So freaking pissed at my body. The one thing I could always count on was my regular cycles. Now idk what the hell is going on. Calling my doc tomorrow. 

DH has broken his shoulder in 3 places and a rib so no :sex: for a long time anyways. Had to cancel our Tough Mudder this weekend because 1, DH would definitely not be able to do any of the obstacles and 2, he is out of work right now so money is very tight. 

So on the TTC front I'm completely out for who knows how long. Just so fed up between my body and his. Feeling I'm not meant to have kids more and more these days. :(

Hope everyone else is doing well. I can't keep up lately but sending you all my love and thinking of those going through a rough time :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bee - I'm sorry you have to go on disability but, I know it's for the best. Any news yet on when your surgery will be?? Seems like the doctors staff is very supportive, my doctors office is the same way. He and his staff always know what to say to make me feel better. He'll always do an US just to reassure me when I don't feel like something is right. I've been feeling good and honestly I feel like time is flying by. In 3 weeks I'll be halfway done. You're such a prepared mama! Love that you're getting nursery furniture already. We're only getting minimal stuff; crib, bassinet & possibly a new, bigger dresser for me and baby to share since we're still in a 1-bedroom and he'll be sharing our room for now. 

Gina - Big hugs <3 I'm sorry about DH and hope he heals quickly. I wish I knew exactly what to say, just know we're all here for you. <3


----------



## Cookieb

Bee, that stinks that you&#8217;ll have to go out on disability, but it&#8217;s for the best &#8211; gotta do what&#8217;s right for you and the baby

Blab &#8211; ugh, I got got lol. I cannot believe that I was three days late! And to top it off, there were a few symptoms I never get that even had my husband asking me if I was prego. My bbs were HUGE and so sore &#8211; never happens, and I thought I was gonna get sick or pass out when he ws cleaning with windex one night. I have a pretty good attitude about it though, and I think it really helps that I am seeing an RE now and the ARS ball is rolling.

So tomorrow I have my day 3 US and bloodwork &#8211; I&#8217;ll probably get DH&#8217;s SA results then. My HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday. 

We actually made the decision that we&#8217;re just going to go straight to IVF. We want two. My mom and grandmother both went through early menopause at 40 &#8211; that&#8217;s not too far off for me, so we&#8217;re being aggressive. Not looking forward to the process, but babies in my arms next year will make it well worth it.


----------



## campn

Bee- I think you're doing the right thing hun, you'll have plenty of other months and months to work but right now you and the little one should come first and you don't need to explain it to anyone. Don't feel bad for wanting to go to the ER, if you feel something isn't right always listen to your gut! 

Bla- Yay for nursery almost done! I'm so tired now so I'm so glad I started early on things cause now I just gotta worry about packing my hospital bag and washing her clothes (which I'm slacking on both cause, ouch everything hurts) but I can't wait to see it! Also I know what you mean about seeing babies being born while you wait! I'm due on September 20th and most of my pregnancy thread preggos are due way before me so I'm gonna feel left out for sure! It'll be nice to see a ton of newborn pictures though! 

Ttc- Things are stretching as he's growing and growing so that's normal! I bet you start feeling flutters so soon! 

Sending out hugs to everyone who needs it! Trix, gina, cookie I'm sorry you ladies are feeling down and in this annoying limbo!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I agree with everyone else. Taking time off, although it was a difficult decision for you, is probably best. Kick your feet up. I hope your surgery is soon. That cyst sounds awful!

Cookie- I'm also a huge IUI fan, but I totally get that you want a better chance and twins. I hope that you get some good news from all of your test results. 

Gina- I'm so sorry about your dh. Bad things always seem to happen at the wrong time. I hope he heals up quickly. Definitely talk to your dr about not Oing 2 months in a row. Maybe they'll prescribe clomid or Femara. 

Campn- I washed everything weeks ago bc I knew all of the energy I had would fade at some point and boy was I right. Cleaning the house is so exhausting alone. Then dd wants to go out and play or walk in the park. I can't say no bc how unfair is that to her, but we try to do light activities on days I do too much. Have Braxton Hicks started yet? I had a few today and it scared the crap out of me for a moment, then I realized what they were. 

Ttc- I can't believe how far along you are now! Time is flying by.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I thought of you this AM on my way to work. The friends theme song came on my radio!! lol!! 6 weeks!! I can't believe it <3

Smile - Same for you!!! 8 weeks!!!! I can't believe it. Time is flying for everyone <3 

Cookie - FX that the appt. goes well tomorrow!


----------



## campn

Smille- I could have washed them early but I thought they'd just sit collecting dust and won't be as fresh? I'm just going to do small loads as she grows out of some! And oh DS has been exactly like your DD asking to play all the time and go places but between the heat and the fact that I can't chase him around I can't be much fun. I feel so bad for him cause poor thing he seems so bored but he goes to the voluntarily preK here so soon. I've had Braxton hicks since 20 weeks and I remember the shock I felt! I have them all the time now, I still lose my breath every time I get one! At least our bodies remember! 

Ttc- Awww! You're adorable! I haven't been watching friends much but I've been so into The Big Bang Theory! Do you watch it!? Raj is my favorite character I just love him! 

I started packing my hospital bag just a little and it's leaving me with this inevitable feeling that I'll have to push another baby out. Little bit scared honestly.


----------



## peskipiksee

Bee - If disability is what is needed for the health of you and baby then don't worry about anything else. All that matters is you and itty bitty baby Bee. And if you need to call the nurse or visit the ER, then do it. You know when something doesn't feel right. :flower: :hugs: :flower:

Afm, it was hilarious today. My doctors office called twice today to let me know they'd gotten all the test results today and that I needed to come in for another follow-up with the doctor. I explained both times that I have an appointment tomorrow at 11:45am. So tomorrow I'm off to see the doctor AGAIN to get the results and see what he has to say.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Camp - I watch the re-runs of Big Bang more than anything, never really followed the seasons. Awww mama! Are you going to cry on his first day of school? I bet he's going to do so well in pre-k! He'll get to tell all his new little friends about his new little sister.

Pesk - Good luck at your appt. today. Keep us posted.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Hey everyone! I've been kinda away for a little bit since my BFP. Cant believe I'm already 2 months in. Been sick as a dog... don't have my first ultrasound until im 11 weeks... so there isn't too much to report lol. 

Peski: I'm so sorry! This has to be so rough for you!

Bee: That sounds rather painful! I have a tendency to get big huge cysts when I ovulate, but they always resolve on their own, sucks you have to have surgery..

Congrats to all the BFPs, and so sorry for the losses


----------



## peskipiksee

The appointment with the doctor went as expected. Ultrasound results show no gestational sac seen and I told him I probably already passed it, possibly even at the ultrasound clinic. My HCG level is down to 1117 so it's taking a little bit of time to drop and he expects that within the next 2 weeks, the bleeding should be done. He may have a D&C done if he thinks it's prolonged. He also wanted to know how I was handling it emotionally and both my DH and I explained that I've had my meltdown with a few small moments of spontaneous tears but other than that, I'm handling it as best I can. And I also told him that I have this special group of ladies that have been very supportive and have helped me through all of this. He thinks you're all a great support system and so do I.

So I'll be taking some time off to get myself together and let everything get back to normal but I will be watching and reading and occasionally commenting because I want to keep track of what's going on (I'm especially looking at you Bee, TTC, Campn, Smille, Texas and Iris). 

To everyone on here, I will always be keeping my FX and I look forward to a triumphant return!


----------



## Smille24

Peski- :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this and taking time for yourself is a wonderful idea. We all look forward to your return. You ladies are all the best and I couldn't have gotten through my bad times without you.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

peskipiksee said:


> The appointment with the doctor went as expected. Ultrasound results show no gestational sac seen and I told him I probably already passed it, possibly even at the ultrasound clinic. My HCG level is down to 1117 so it's taking a little bit of time to drop and he expects that within the next 2 weeks, the bleeding should be done. He may have a D&C done if he thinks it's prolonged. He also wanted to know how I was handling it emotionally and both my DH and I explained that I've had my meltdown with a few small moments of spontaneous tears but other than that, I'm handling it as best I can. And I also told him that I have this special group of ladies that have been very supportive and have helped me through all of this. He thinks you're all a great support system and so do I.
> 
> So I'll be taking some time off to get myself together and let everything get back to normal but I will be watching and reading and occasionally commenting because I want to keep track of what's going on (I'm especially looking at you Bee, TTC, Campn, Smille, Texas and Iris).
> 
> To everyone on here, I will always be keeping my FX and I look forward to a triumphant return!

Peski I completely understand and totally agree that you all are such a fantastic support group. Take all the time you need and I'm excited to start back TTC with you!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Pesk - Big hugs! Take the time you need, we'll definitely be looking forward to your return. <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Aw Pesk I'm so sorry. I know very much what you are feeling. Take all the time you need. I had to step away a bit too after my MC. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Gina - so so sorry your body is being so strange and oh my goodness I hope your DH is ok! 

Bee I'm standing behind take the time if you need it. I hope you're doing ok. Also thank you for asking I have tracked down a doctor who will hopefully take me more serious! I have an appointment next week. I pressured my current doctor to run a full panel for the thyroid. He wasn't happy but he did it. I'm currently sporting a large bruise from all the blood they took. I haven't bruised so far with all the other blood work. Kinda annoyed. 

Nothing much else happening here. Been running around a lot for a few projects and just waiting on O. OB says he still wants to do one more scan after my next AF but we can continue to try. Should O early next week. 

How's everyone else doing?!? Tex are you moved back into your house now?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes! Finally back in my own House. We started staying here Monday night. We haven't moved everything in yet but we have enough to function. My daughter is going to visit her cousin with the Inlaws this weekend so we should be able to get the rest of the stuff unpacked this weekend. 

On the Ttc front I am starting to get quite a bit of ewcm so I guess we better get to the BD. We haven't gotten any since we moved home due to various factors. So I'm not sure if we will have decent chances this month or not. Just have to see!


----------



## jalilma

Camp... I can't believe you are so close... Seems liken it just flew by!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tex - FX!!!!! Catch that eggy!!!

I'm having a rough week at work. I have a co-worker who I've always had issues with. She's a 34 year old child and basically gets paid to sit on Facebook and her personal cell phone all day. Sure, that's annoying but, recently it had been holding up work for me. She had over 12 documents of mine that had to be reviewed, and she had them for over 2 weeks. I finally had to say something to our VP and now, the co-worker has given me the biggest most horrible attitude all week. I know it shouldn't bother me, and TBH it's not really her not talking to me that's the bother (I'm actually enjoying that part), it's the fact that some co-workers who felt the same way I did 2 days ago have not started to baby and coddle her. That drives me absolutely INSANE!!!!! I can't wait for this week to be over and to get a nice 2-day break from the childish games in my office.

Sorry! I had to vent.


----------



## campn

Lilmama- I know it's scary how close! Someone asked me at my son's school when I'm due and without thinking I said "next month" and wow that hit me! Ksquared is due any day now though, then it's Ciz and I! It's a little sad cause it's gone by so fast. 

Ttc- I'm sorry hun, we have to deal with very difficult people sometimes so definitely distance yourself from her as much as you can, you literally don't have to be friends with people you don't like! If she's not doing her job I guess the only one who'll really pay for that later is her. :hugs:

Tex- Congrats on being back home! I bet that feels so amazing! 

Iris- Goodluck with ovulating any day now! Baby dust!


----------



## Cookieb

That really stinks about your coworker TTC. I have several like that in my office too. sometimes it really makes the day drag. Yay for the weekend though!


----------



## Aphy

Vent away Ttc! I can just imagine how frustrating it must be to work with someone like that. Thankfully it's weekend and you can get a breather from her. Deep breaths!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies, always makes me feel better to get it off my chest. Again, normally things like this wouldn't bother me, I'm usually laid back but, I guess it's finally caught up to me and getting under my skin. It doesn't help that management always looks past it and she almost gets rewarded for her actions.

Is it Friday @ 5PM yet?? lol <3


----------



## Mom15

Ttc - I hope you are enjoying you weekend away from the stressful work environment!

Afm, I am 7dpo which is great as my first three pp LP have been only 3-5 days! So I am starting to get my hopes up that we actually have a shot at this this month even though we only bd'd once, so it would feel like a miracle. Trying not to get too excited as I started out saying if I made it past 6 dpo I would be over the moon. Looking forward to see what tomorrow brings. Oh and pre DS my Lp was on average 11 days. 
Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies now that we are officially ttc I'm back. Currently 1dpo nothing to excited besides some back cramps. Looking forward to a lightning fast 2 weeks. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## BabyForIris

Sorry about AF Mom15 but really exciting you LP is lengthing! That's a great sign!

Hi nyx! Currently O today for me so I'm not too far behind you. FX for a fast TWW and a BFP at the end :) 

How's everyone else doing? Very quiet around here these days. I guess that's what happens when 90% of everyone is now preggers! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies!!! It has been quiet around here. 

No news to really report here, work is better today (lazy co-worker texted me over the weekend and actually apologized) 2 days until my birthday and my next doctors appt. 

Good luck Iris and Nyn in the TWW!!! FX we see BFP's from you both  
Mom, good luck to you as well!! Any changes?


----------



## campn

We are doing good here! 35 weeks here tomorrow so not lots of free time or energy!
Been nesting like crazy and DS started school. 

I hope everyone is doing great! Hope to see some BFPS soon :)


----------



## Aphy

Glad everyone doing well!

Nothing much my side either. Currently 7/8/9 dpo and not having much happening except a little random tearfulness maybe but hat could be just normal hormones.

GL to all the ladies that are O-ing or about to!

Fx for the TWW,please let it go fast for a change!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> We are doing good here! 35 weeks here tomorrow so not lots of free time or energy!
> Been nesting like crazy and DS started school.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great! Hope to see some BFPS soon :)

And how did mommy handle this? lol hope not too many tears were shed <3


----------



## Cookieb

Not a whole lot happening on my end either. Just had my HSG done today and it showed one blocked tube. That was the last diagnostic test before we see the fertility specialist again - but from talking with the receptionist, the next available appointment is in mid September. Which means my first cycle probably wont be until the end of September, early Oct. I was really hoping it would be sooner than that, but having a timeline is nice. Guess we'll just keep BD'ing in the meantime :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## BabyForIris

Good luck on the scan TTC! And how great you get to see your little guy on your birthday!

Cookie sorry to hear about the blocked tube. That's tough. And I feel you on that fertility appointment. Ours of sept 7th. We will keep trying while we wait but currently I won't lie, I try so I can't say I didn't. I don't have a lot of hope for this round (not because we don't have great timing..we do) but we shall continue to be as positive as we can be!

Camp how was sending him off to school??? And I can't believe you are 35 weeks already. Holy hell time is just zooming by!


----------



## Smille24

Cookie- I'm sorry one of your tubes is blocked. It is definitely still possible for you to conceive. I hope your next appt gives you some good insight. It does suck having to wait for a new cycle, but it'll come b4 you know it.

Iris- I hope your appt goes well. I definitely believe it's going to be helpful and give you more confidence as far as ttc. I felt defeated when b4 our appt, but then after meeting my wonderful dr I felt relief. I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Campn- we're so close to the end. I'm finding my anxiety has really increased bc of the unknowns. How are you handling your ds starting school?

I haven't been vocal much as I am so exhausted. We just celebrated our 3rd yr anniversary! My baby shower is coming up since my mil didn't throw me one for my dd (this is my dh's 1st baby). I have to make like 6 doz cookies for favors...stupid me for volunteering. Then we're trying to get my dd ready for school which starts in 2 wks. She does not want to go back which is going to be extremely difficult for me. We had our 1st lamaze class Sat which was 4 hrs long. It made everything so real for me. It will definitely be helpful for both of us, but now I'm more terrified than ever and I am just praying I can do this drug-free. The most important thing is that she's healthy.


----------



## Mom15

Iris - Thank you, I am definitely happy my LP is longer. Now if only my follicular phase would shorten. If it stays the same I will O the same time or later as those of you who just O'd (and hopefully you won't O again and this cycle is it for you!!)

TTC - AF got me, but like I mentioned I am happy about the 8 day LP. That is only three days shorter than what it used to be, so I am hopeful that it will be back to normal soon.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Cookie - Sorry about the blocked tube but, hopefully you'll be able to get in with the fertility doctor sooner than later!!! Keeping you in my thoughts <3

Bla - Can't believe he'll be here so soon!!! I can't wait to start getting things and setting them up. 

Smile - Sorry your anxiety is up, I can only imagine. Hopefully getting DD to ease into school will go smoothly. Hope you have a great time at your shower!!!

Mom - Sorry if I missed that info, it's Monday lol. Glad to hear things are getting back to normal though.


----------



## Conundrum

Smile I am glad your class went well hun I am sure you will surprise Yourself! Will be wishing you the best labor. Congratulations on your anniversary. I am sorry you are so tired and everything is hectic. Hope you get some personal TLC soon with your shower.

Campn hope Ben is loving school and you're getting some down time.

Bla hope you and Thomas are doing well!

Ttc I am glad your coworker is being more civil but wow! Happy early birthday momma, hope he gives you some amazing pictures

Tex I am happy to hear you got back home. Hope all is going well and you're to the enjoyment phase!

Peski, Iris, Bee, Squirrel, Trixie, Gag, Gina and Cookie thinking of you ladies :hugs:

Missed you ladies! The whole family ended up sick so we've been busy. I hope I didn't miss anyone will try to catch more up later.


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- happy early bday. Good luck at your scan!

Drum- I'm sorry your family was sick. That is the worst.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ooooh i can't believe how close some of you are getting and we're gonna have some more babies here!!!! ahhhh!!!!!!! can't wait!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies!!! 

Drum - sorry everyone was sick! Hope you're all starting to feel better.

Mommy - I can't believe it either!!! I know someone is due this month, can't remember who. I would have to go back to the first page.

I'm feeling a little weary this AM. I had some light pink spotting yesterday mixed in with CM and then today feeling some pressure in my lower abdomen. Hoping it's just Baby growing. Still kind of freaked out though.


----------



## TexasRider

So glad to be home... I can't even explain it.

Today is cd 14. Super positive opk today and temp drop. Feel like O day will be today.


----------



## nyxnw

2dpo for me today and nothing to brag about. I feel some pressure down below but I'm sure I am letting my symptom spotting get to me.


----------



## Conundrum

Ttc Thank you. If you haven't I would certainly call in. Most likely everything is fine but they'll still want to check. Keep us updated hun. 

Tex I can only imagine, lol. Fx for a good O and awesome timing. Really hope this is your cycle :hugs:

N sometimes you can't help yourself, even after a year of TTC I couldn't stop lol. GL and sticky vibes.

Thanks ladies DD still is not a happy camper but we're doing well.


----------



## Mom15

TTC - I hope all is well!! Def. don't feel afraid to get check out if it worries you.

Texas - good luck! Hope the relief of being back home will help catch that egg!

nyx - I hear you :) it's hard not to symptom spot. Hope your tww will go by fast with a happy ending!

I'm annoyed with having my period and it's only day too. First you are not pregnant and then it's like a punch in the gut that you have to bleed from your vjayjay for a week. Ugh. Sorry for the negativity....


----------



## Aphy

Don't worry Mom15, im sure we all feel the same way at some point or the other,I know I sure do


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, I'm really sorry I've been MIA, had quite a few family issues and with work I've just been knackered!! Anyway, randomly got the urge to POAS and well... What the hell XD is it just me???

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsh3pkmmpo.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

kitty i totally see that line!!!!


----------



## Smille24

I see it too kitty!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I see it kitty!!


----------



## Aphy

Definitely see that line!!


----------



## nyxnw

I see it!!! Fx it gets darker!!!!


Afm 3dpo. Everything still the same mild cramping and lots of cm. I also have had a slight headache the last two mornings which isn't fun at all. Hoping that goes away soon.


----------



## Mom15

I definitely see that line Kitty!!


----------



## trixiesmith

I see the line too kitty! 

Well ladies, 14dpo today. I fully expected AF and a huge temp drop today when I woke up. Instead my temp went up a tiny bit and my boobs have been sooo sore. The irrational, forever-hopeful part of my brain asks "is it possible, even if we only dtd once 4 days before O?" and then the rational part reminds me I'm being silly, that DH and I aren't ttc right now, and to still expect AF today or tomorrow. I have no tests whatsoever so it's just a waiting game now. :coffee:


----------



## Cookieb

IDK Trixie - your chart looks pretty good though


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Definitely see a line Kitty! Congrats!


----------



## campn

Kitty, I see it too!! It's there! Congrats :))


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone not on the fb group, TTC lost the baby :(. Please be thinking of her. It's her bday too


----------



## nyxnw

Oh no. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom15

Oh no! TTC there are no words to describe how sorry I am. :( Thinking of you!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god I'm so sorry!! :(


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry TTC :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. 

Today is hard, a lot harder than yeaterday. My brain is trying to process everything and I cry at everything. Baby Theo was born sleeping last night at around 8pm est (we didn't catch the exact time and have to check with my OB).


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I didn't know there was a Facebook group.. For sure praying for her


----------



## Cookieb

so now I'm going to be booked to have some polyps removed from my uterus in about three weeks. That along with the blocked tube explains why we been having such a hard time. It's going to be so weird to not worry about trying to get prego for the next couple months. I'll check in and cheer you girls on though! Xoxo


----------



## kittykat7210

Ignore my pic yesterday, line was gone this morning :(


----------



## peskipiksee

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> Today is hard, a lot harder than yeaterday. My brain is trying to process everything and I cry at everything. Baby Theo was born sleeping last night at around 8pm est (we didn't catch the exact time and have to check with my OB).

TTC, I started crying with you when I read what has happened. I can't even . . . Everything seemed to be going so well. I have absolutely no words. I will be keeping you and yours in my heart and prayers and I will always be here for you if you ever need.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

TTC... There are no words :cry: I am so sorry this has happened to you and your family. Fly high sweet angel :angel: Remember, even tho your baby has grown wings, you are still a mother! Never let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I found the baby's heartbeat last night with my home Doppler, I've been anxious cause I haven't had any reason to have early ultrasounds with this baby, and my first apt isn't until 11 weeks. Its like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders knowing the baby is doing well!


----------



## Aphy

That's great Pink,must have been a relief!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pink that's wonderful.. 

Aphy look at that spike girl...


----------



## Mom15

Kitty - I sorry you didn't get the test you had hoped for :( was it the same brand?

Aphy - nice temp rise!!

Pink - how exciting! Glad you got reassurance. I can't imagine having to wait till 11 weeks!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Gag and Mom,going to start testing tomorrow to see if it means anything &#128519;


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies. 

5dpo maybe 6 and feeling really wonky. Weird taste in my mouth that persist no matter how many times I brush my teeth and at times makes me feel a little queasy, ears keep clogging, and had the weirdest dream that woke me up out of my sleep. As I type this I got a shooting pulsing pain in my right bb that didn't feel pleasant at all. Knowing these all could just be in my head I'm not getting my hopes too high, but definitely keeping an eye out.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Broke my own rule about never buying decaf coffee. I always thought drinking decaf was so stupid :haha: Buuuut.... Im trying to avoid caffeine completely this pregnancy, due to my history of high BP/Preeclampsia. And I just really wanted a nice hot coffee to wash down my muffin... so I got decaf coffee lmao :coffee: :blush:


----------



## Smille24

PinkPokaDots said:


> Broke my own rule about never buying decaf coffee. I always thought drinking decaf was so stupid :haha: Buuuut.... Im trying to avoid caffeine completely this pregnancy, due to my history of high BP/Preeclampsia. And I just really wanted a nice hot coffee to wash down my muffin... so I got decaf coffee lmao :coffee: :blush:

I also drink decaf instead of regular. I feel like it tricks my mind into thinking it's the real deal. Yes, I'd rather drink regular but I've avoided caffeine.


----------



## Aphy

To me they taste the same! Changed over to decaf a few months ago and so far I'm enjoying it as much as what I used to like normal coffee


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies how is everyone doing?

Afm I am 8dpo. Tired this morning because I haven't been able to get a full sleep in days. Crampy and pinching near the belly button. Had a stuff nose and clogged ears for two day I think it may be clearing up, but my ears are still clogged so we shall see. 

fx this all leads to a :bfp:


----------



## Conundrum

Ttc thinking of you hun :hugs:

N all are great signs! Wishing you loads of sticky vibes hun.

Bee how is everything going with your cyst and baby Bee? 

Campn and Ciz I cannot believe August is almost over. How are you ladies holding up?

Hope all of you close to testing get a very nice BFP! Hope all of the preggos are doing Well! Hope the babies are doing well and you are all enjoying some cuddles ( which I am currently completely jealous of.)


----------



## BabyForIris

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Not much happening here. Having zero symptoms or maybe I'm just not looking for any. Taking it pretty laid back this cycle. Stopped temping after FF confirmed O and I'm not sure I'll temp again this cycle. 

It's been nice to stop stressing about it. Our appointment with the RE is Septmeber 7th so I'm just staying busy until then

Hope everyone else is doing great. I know we have a few babies due soon and hoping there's a few BFP's coming up!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thinking of you ladies <3 

Still no words on how much I appreciate you all. Thank you will never be enough for the love and support I've received from you ladies.


----------



## TexasRider

First day of school and it's crazy:.. 

I'm about halfway through my tww and my temps look pretty good... 

Anyways super busy with tons of paperwork


----------



## Conundrum

Iris I'm glad you are having a relaxing cycle. Really hope you do not need the appointment, but if you do, I hope they are informative and aggressive in their approach. Really cannot wait to see your rainbow BFP.

Ttc :hugs: if you need anything hun, we are just grateful to have you. Hope you're doing well today.

Tex your Temps are impressive! I am so glad the tea is still working for you. Hope your day is not too stressful.


----------



## taecrump

Hello ladies

Me and my dh has been ttc for 6 mths now and have had no luck. the last 2 months ive been using preseed because of lack of fertile cm only sticky and sometimes very little creamy cm. Also this month ive used cb advanced opk's and got 5 flashing smiley days and then my solid and cd 16 (8/15/2016)  . We bd'ed almost every day lol I know its relatively early but I have no symptoms other than here and there one boob will hurt and very gassy. i'm starting to feel I'm not receiving my bfp because of non fertile cm even days I ovulate its still sticky and thick white cm. I drink lots LOTS of water eat relatively healthy and been taking prenatals for 3 mthns. Any one had same journey. I'm going to test on Saturday! sending baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Tae it could be the cause, it could be a number of things but 6 months is still in the normal window. That being said a vitamin deficiency could be the cause of the reduced fertile cm, if your supplements aren't where they need to be. Juicing helped me tremendously, fertility teas could help. Preseed will certainly help. If you are charting your temps some of the ladies could probably help you more. If you always try for daily DtD during your fertile window you could swap it for every other day or the SMEP, as it will help bolster his numbers. GL and sticky vibes


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi all. I hope everyone is well.

I've been having a horrible past week. I had a chemical this past weekend. Tbh, I wasn't ever really sure what that really was (silly naive me assumed it was like a false positive), but from googling, I know now thats what it was. I ordered cheapies back when I thought DH and I might agree to trying again and they finally came in the day I was trying so hard not to get my hopes up. Stupidly, I tested at work and had a very, very faint line, and I got excited and teary at work, then I made plans on how I would surprise DH when he got home (he was away visiting his dad all last week). Then I started spotting. The next morning I was a gross mess and it just got worse. TMI alert - I have never bled that heavy or had clots like that before. I was so ashamed and upset with myself and my body, I didnt even go to the doctor. I just stayed home and cried all weekend. And since DH was away visiting his dad I didnt bother to tell him about it. I ended up lashing out at him Saturday night and yesterday I convinced him to stay with his dad for another week or two. I havent told anyone because I'd rather pretend it didn't happen and I need some me-time to think and get back to myself because I feel like such a failure. Im scared DH will blame me if I tell him its bad enough that Im blaming myself. Im just struggling so much with this and have no idea where to go from here. Im a mess. Why cant my body and I seem to give the man I love a baby?


----------



## Smille24

Tae- I agree with drum. Dtd every other day would give him more time to produce more swimmers. Fxd that you get a bfp. 6 mths seems like forever, but it's still within the normal range for ttc.

Ttc- I've been thinking about you and hope you're ok hun :hugs:.


----------



## gina236

Trixie I understand completely how you feel. After having so many chemicals that I've lost count I have had all those same thoughts. Try not to let it drive a wedge between you and DH. He is there to support you. You two are in this together. I doubt he will blame you. A chemical is no one's fault. Don't feel bad for having a pity party either. Grieving is all part of the process. Give yourself time to heal. You are stong girl. You will have that baby you dream of. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

TTC: Thinking of you all the time hun 

Trixi: sorry you had a chemical! 

I got my OB apt moved up from next Monday, to this Wednesday. I had to go to the ER today.... Sudden onset of chest pain, like my entire rib cage feels bruised or like a fat man is standing on it or something, hurts really bad to breathe. They did and EKG (normal) and a chest X-ray (I think normal too). Ruled out the most serious things. Sent me home with Nexium, claiming maybe its heartburn. LMAO! I had terrible heartburn with my son, I know what it feel like, and this is definitely not it! But I took the meds anyway, so when/if I end up back at the ER tonight I can say ive tried that. The chest pain is getting worse throughout the day. Feels like someone is standing on my chest, hurst so bad to take a breath. No idea what's going on.... just glad I see my OB sooner than next week


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie hun I am so sorry, but Gina is right please don't push him away or feel this is your fault. I hate what you are going through, but being alone is hard. We are here if you need us but letting your SO in might give you more support. Will be thinking of you.

Smille how are you and Hannah doing?

Gina hope you and your Dh are doing well.

Pink I would go back in if it continues hun, hopefully it gets better and your OB can give you some answers soon


----------



## Mom15

Trixie - I'm so sorry! I can't image DH blaming you as it is no ones fault. I hope you can find a way to get through this!!! 

Pink - that sounds awful! Could it be a displaced rib? I think I have heard breathing can be painful with that. Hope you find some answers!

Ttc - I hope you are hanging in there and can find a smile here and there! *hugs*

Nothing going on here. CD 8 so still 20-25 days to go till O. Cycles are so irregular so we'll see what this one brings.


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I am so sorry about your chemical :hugs:. Do not blame yourself, there's nothing you could've done. I agree, pushing your dh away is not a good idea. He is there to support you and I think maybe talking to him about it might be beneficial. Holding all of that in isn't healthy. I am sorry you're going through this.

Pink- I know someone who ended up with a fractured rib during pregnancy from her body expanding. Of course it was later in her pregnancy, like the 2nd tri. It doesn't sound like heartburn. 

Drum- we are doing well thank you for asking. I'm in the uncomfortable phase now. I really have to limit how much I do bc my body can't handle what it could months ago. We are so ready to meet her. I'm going to work on my hospital bag this week bc I'm terrified I won't be ready. How are you doing?


----------



## Mom15

Hopefully this doesn't give anyone reading this before bed nightmares. Here I am as mentioned on a rather non exciting in terms of ttc cd8, to find sth that resembles an almond come out of me! Wtf!! This is my first period ever using the Diva Cup or I may have never noticed. Today I was only spotting, so I wore it all day and just checked it before going to bed. First I thought it was just a plain old jelly like clot, but no it is creepy hard, like rubberish. Anyone every had sth like this? I wonder what else is hiding in my uterus?!?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I'm feeling slightly better today... but not much. My chest pain is duller, but now my stomach is sooo tender. I went back to the ER last night and they said maybe its costochondritis, which is inflammation of the cartilage around your sternum. No clue how I could've gotten that, its usually caused by trauma to the chest. But the symptoms matched up with what I'm feeling, so I dunno lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PinkPokaDots said:


> I'm feeling slightly better today... but not much. My chest pain is duller, but now my stomach is sooo tender. I went back to the ER last night and they said maybe its costochondritis, which is inflammation of the cartilage around your sternum. No clue how I could've gotten that, its usually caused by trauma to the chest. But the symptoms matched up with what I'm feeling, so I dunno lol

So glad you're doing OK. I have chostrocondritis so I totally know how painful that can be... Rest, relaxation, and warm showers help..


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I don't know if you're like me but I forgot how uncomfortable the last few weeks can be. Not much longer though and you'll be holding her ( still cannot believe August is almost over.) You're going to do great Momma! Is there anything else you're needing other than the bag? I am doing well, OB is happy that Frey is measuring spot on so we might get the full 39 weeks - I'm excited for another vaginal try so everything is great unless she starts measuring ahead

Mom hopefully all is well hun, but when in doubt you can always make a call. Hope this cycle isn't too off your normal, wishing you lots of dust.

Pink glad you're feeling better hun, hope it continues to improve prove.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- we still need to buy a few things for the baby which we're going to do this weekend. I'm to the point where shopping is very tough on me so I told my dh we need to get it done now. I have everything washed and ready to go and built the stroller today. I just hope we don't get anymore clothes from anyone bc she has WAY too many. I'm also really thankful that my ob supports me not using pain meds. My last ob was very pro drugs. We finished lamaze over the weekend and my dh learned some massaging techniques which is amazing.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille have you considered online shopping to finish? That way you don't have to push yourself, especially if you already know what you want. Happy to hear everything is almost done though and you can enjoy these last few weeks. I am not sure if it is national but Target, Walmart and Baby's R US have had a ton of kids and infant clothes and toys on sale the last few weeks - so I am with you on the clothes lol. I am glad that your classes went well and your OB is supporting your choice in the matter. I would love to try pain medication free but with everything still being up in the air I have not committed myself to it. I applaud you and your resolve for it though.


----------



## Smille24

We have to order a few items online bc stores don't carry them, but we have just a couple of things to get in store. 

They're probably trying to wipe out their summer items for winter. I love looking at the clothes but we don't need anymore until she's 1 lol.


----------



## nyxnw

10dpo today stomach feeling a little queasy and mouth a little dry but thats ok because......I got my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TexasRider

Nyx- congrats! Nice line for 10dpo!!

Afm just hanging in here: temps look good so that's nice. Super busy with school and haven't really found my groove yet. My leg muscles are sore from walking so much. I thought I was active during the summer but it's a different kind than walking quickly from place to place cause you only got 5 minutes to get there and you need to pee and get all your supplies together for the next class... Fun times


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Nyx congrats again!


----------



## Smille24

Nyx- congrats!!!!

Texas- your chart looks amazing. Fxd!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Nyx congratulations, beautiful lines hun!

Bla, 32 weeks congratulations hun. Hope you're doing well.

Smille glad the shopping won't be too bad then. I can honestly say we never have enough clothes. Shy is almost in a size 6 already so we are buying up to 2T for Frey and planning on just layering when needed lol. 

Tex love your chart hun, really hope this is your month!


----------



## Mom15

Nyx - yay! Congrats :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats nyx!!!! h&h 9 months!

smille you're next right?! eeeeek! 

i can't believe august is almost over. feels like forever ago i was waiting to pop out j and he'll be 3 months next month. omg, can someone PLEASE tell him where his hands are already cause he keeps knocking out his paci and getting really mad!


----------



## Smille24

Mommy- there's a couple ahead of me, but it's coming soon! I cannot wait to meet her. I'd like to say I want my body back, but I'm going to bf and we know how that is.

Drum- Hailey is in a 12 &#128547; so I definitely get you on the amount of clothes we've accumulated. We bought up to 2T for Hannah bc they were born in 2 different seasons. Is Shy excited to be a big sister?


----------



## nyxnw

Thanks for all the love ladies!! Still trying to process it haha


----------



## BabyForIris

Congrats nyx!!!! H&H 9 months!! Im hoping we see a few more BFP's soon. 

AFM. 9DPO today and no urge to test. I woke up thinking "am I supposed to test?!?" Meh. I'm ok waiting a few more days. AF should be here Saturday or Sunday anyway so I think I can last a little while longer. I'm kinda over seeing negative tests at this point. 

Also no symptoms. I feel fine to be honest. This morning I finally had some mild cramping. But that's normal for me this close to AF. 

Anyway, I'll let you all know if anything happens. 

Tex your chart looks great! Sorry to hear you're so busy at work though.


----------



## Smille24

Texas have you tested??? Your chart is seriously amazing hun.


----------



## Conundrum

Mommy he gets cuter every picture! I am sorry about the Paci, I know they lose it at the worst time possible, like right before sleep. The joys lol

Smille Wow! That is awesome for her age. I don't even want to think about it. Our storage buidling will probably be full by size 12 :haha: Shy is still smitten though I think my niece helps a lot. She is still small due to the Jacobsen's only now getting into 3-6 months, but Shy loves it. Since she cannot move, Shy insists on bringing her every toy in the house and just laying in a pile of mess with the two of them lol. How is Hailey doing? I am sure she is asking daily at this point.

Iris keeping FX for you hun.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Mommy he gets cuter every picture! I am sorry about the Paci, I know they lose it at the worst time possible, like right before sleep. The joys lol
> 
> Smille Wow! That is awesome for her age. I don't even want to think about it. Our storage buidling will probably be full by size 12 :haha: Shy is still smitten though I think my niece helps a lot. She is still small due to the Jacobsen's only now getting into 3-6 months, but Shy loves it. Since she cannot move, Shy insists on bringing her every toy in the house and just laying in a pile of mess with the two of them lol. How is Hailey doing? I am sure she is asking daily at this point.
> 
> Iris keeping FX for you hun.

Shy sounds so cute! She's going to be a good sister. Hailey is very tall for her age, always has been. Hopefully she'll slow down. She asks every day if her sister is ready yet lol. She's growing very impatient as am I.


----------



## TexasRider

Lol no I haven't tested. I'm waiting till AF is due. My temps will tell me reliably if I am pregnant or not. It's nice seeing high temps though. It makes me feel better about my progesterone levels.

And yes the first week of school is always busy. Hopefully next week will be better


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I keep telling myself the same thing (about her slowing down.) The looks Ive gotten with Shy have been too amusing until I tell them my dad, and three brothers range 6'2-6'7 :haha: It is so sweet that Hailey has been so involved. I can understand the impatience though, I'm just as bad when it's someone else lol.

Tex I am so excited! Each month your charts are looking better and better! I hope everything calms down at school for you and those temps keep climbing.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm trying so hard to be happy but I keep finding out more and more people are pregnant and it's just depressing me about loosing my baby.. Ugh I would love to be pregnant again right away but I'm not thinking that's going to happen and it really hurts.


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - I'm sorry you are feeling down. You have every right to be! But don't give up hope! Everything crossed you'll get your sticky bean very soon!!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey ladies. Just wanted to check in since I am the next to pop and baby is making us wait! 40+2 today and feeling impatient. I know up to 2 weeks "overdue" is normal but I'm tired of waiting to meet our little rainbow! Lol. I've been having contractions the last couple of days, but not consistent and not progressing. They are a little stronger than the random Braxton hicks I had before. My doctor checked me yesterday and cervix is very soft and getting lower, so it must be soonish I hope. Anyway just wanted to update you all in case anyone was wondering. Will let you know when she makes her debut!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wishing you a speedy and easy labour when your baby girl decides to arrive ksquared. Hopefully she won't keep you waiting much longer. Xx

Thinking of all you other lovely ladies too. Always reading but with 4 children and them all on school holidays I don't have much time to post. 

N is an absolute amazing baby and perfect in every way. Growing up way too quickly though. :-( xx


----------



## nyxnw

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm trying so hard to be happy but I keep finding out more and more people are pregnant and it's just depressing me about loosing my baby.. Ugh I would love to be pregnant again right away but I'm not thinking that's going to happen and it really hurts.


:hugs: love I am so sorry you feel this way. Hoping you get get your rainbow baby asap! I'll definitely be waiting for updates. 


Afm my ticker is a couple days behind. 4 weeks today. Waking up early most days though I am tired and even though I have had a positive on a digi I am still doing progression test on walmart cheapies since AF is still 2 days away. 

Hope you ladies are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TexasRider

Nyx I think your progression is great!

Afm 10dpo temp looking good but looking at my last 2 charts I have gotten a pretty significant drop in temp on 11dpo. Not below cover or anything just lower than the range it had been the previous few days. And then it was a steady decline to the temp drop of doom on 14-15dpo and then AF shows. So tomorrow's temp will be very telling I think:


----------



## Smille24

Texas- fxd for a high temp temp tomorrow. I'm really pulling for you!

K- I hope she makes her debut soon. Waiting is the worst. I'm only 34.5 wks and I'm ready to meet my princess.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies.. Im feeling better today.. I dunno why but today my sex drive is through the roof.. So weird.

Ny your progression looks wonderful!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop in quickly and say hello.

I'm back at work and trying to stay busy. Taking it day by day. One of these days I'll get a few to write out the full story of his birth. 

Hoping to talk to you all soon <3


----------



## Mom15

So good to hear from you TTC. I'm wishing you continued strength!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop in quickly and say hello.
> 
> I'm back at work and trying to stay busy. Taking it day by day. One of these days I'll get a few to write out the full story of his birth.
> 
> Hoping to talk to you all soon <3

Glad to see you back. Take all the time you need. Sending prayers for you and your family. :hugs: xx


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- thinking of you :hugs:.


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my temp didn't go down! But timing for taking the temp was awful. My daughter woke up at 4:30 crying so I jumped out of bed and then still took my my temp at 5:30. It usually doesn't make a huge difference on my temp whether I had 3 full hours of sleep or not. I took it again at 7:30 and it was 98.49 which adjusted is 98.12 which is what it was at 5:30 when I took it. Either way it didn't go down! Only a few more days to wait for AF!!!


----------



## Smille24

Oh Texas I hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That chart is AMAZING Texas. I hope this is it. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

fx'd texas


----------



## TexasRider

Nope not my month. Temp fell today. And it should continue to fall until it goes to my coverline and I start my Period on Wednesday. I'm so unbelievably frustrated right now. I didn't think it would be this hard for me to get pregnant again since my first was conceived so fast. I guess it's time to start calling my OB and get an appointment for more testing


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I am so sorry :hugs:. My 1st was conceived so quickly and it was so hard to wrap my head around the fact that it was taking over 2 yrs for this one. It could be anything from a hormone imbalance or a male issue. I hope that your OB can give you some guidance and get you pregnant extremely fast. We are all here for you rooting you on.


----------



## Conundrum

Gag lots of hugs hun, hope you continue to feel better. I am so sorry for your loss, and I cannot wait to see your Rainbow! 

Ksquared thanks for checking in! Hope your little Ms has been working with you! Fx for a speedy delivery!

Ttc :hugs: It is so nice to hear from you. Have been thinking of you hun.

Teeny she is beautiful! Love the picture. I think they all grow up way too fast, but I do hope you're enjoying those snuggles!

Tex I am with Smille. I really hope your answers come quickly hun :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Conun thank you.. Dh and I had a heart to heart talk and with my birthday coming tomorrow... We are just excited about me turning 32 and really ready for some great things to happen..


----------



## Conundrum

Gag they will! The waiting game is and has been the hardest part of the TTC journey but your rainbow BFP will come. Happy birthday, I hope it is an amazing one!


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy birhtday gag!

so sorry texas. just for point, i had temp drops when i got my positives both times. fx'd it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Smille24

Happy bday gag!!

My dd started 2nd grade today. I thought I'd be ok with having some silence for once, but I'm a hot mess. I feel lost without the chaos. I should soak it in though, bc in a month or so it's going to get hectic around here.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies!!! This year will be so much better then last year.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies. Thank you for your kind words and how supportive you all are/were when I needed it. I just saw it today but I really appreciate it. I've made my peace with it after finally seeing the dr. last week. Speaking of which.. I have been diagnosed with generalized anxiety, a minor social anxiety disorder, and mild-moderate depression. Safe to say that life is an overwhelming mess right now lol. 
To top things off, DH and I have decided to part ways after all of this and everything we've been through. I'll write a bit about that later when I'm in a better frame before I say a proper goodbye to all you wonderful supportive women I've been proud to know.


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie :hugs: I hate what you're going through hun. I hope your doctor is able to help, and your life gets a little simpler soon. I'm sorry for you and your DH. Will be thinking about you. If you ever need to talk we're here.

Smille I hope your DD enjoys her day, though I am sorry for the adjustment. Hopefully the day goes quickly for both of you.


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- I am so incredibly sorry you are going through all of this :hugs:. You are not alone, so if you need to talk you have a virtual family here. Please take all of the time you need to process everything and take care of yourself.


----------



## Mom15

Trixie - I wish you lots of strength to get through all you are going through right now and that your future will be brighter!!

Gagrl - Happy Birthday!! Treat yourself :) I too was 32 when I had my first.

Smille - It must be hard to see the little one go off to school. As hard as it may be like you said try to enjoy the calm before the storm and SLEEP while you can :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Trixie I wish you nothing but luck. Hope everything works out for the best. Good luck to you.


----------



## campn

Trix, I'm so so sorry hun, I can't believe everything you're going through and have been going through all this long. I hope things take a huge turn for you very soon and get a real change of luck, I know some years feel particularly heavy and hard to get through but I know they don't last forever. 

I'm thinking of you, praying for you and sending you so much love and hugs.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I just realized I never updated you guys! I had my ultrasound/ OB apt last week at 10 weeks. The baby is measuring right on track, HB 168 (hoping for a girl). I will be high risk this pregnancy due to preterm preeclampsia last pregnancy. Really hoping things are smooth this time around. I have my 12 week scan that checks for downs n such on the 8th. Here is my lil gummy bear and my announcement pics!

P.s. Im still sick and miserable...and have daily headaches

P.s.s My belly is poping out already! They say it happens faster with your second, but geez! And I actually feel little flutters already!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5442.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5448.jpg
File size: 99.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Conundrum

Pink lovely photos. Such a cute peanut and little man!


----------



## Smille24

Texas- I've been chart stalking. Your temp went up again. Fxd af stays away!!


----------



## TexasRider

I wish... Before I left the house she had started I just haven't marked my chart yet


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> I wish... Before I left the house she had started I just haven't marked my chart yet

Damn...I'm so sorry hun


----------



## PinkPokaDots

:cry: Sorry Texas :hugs:


----------



## campn

Pink, that's so lovely! Your boy is so adorable too! I felt flutters at 9 weeks and I thought I was completely insane until my Doppler confirmed it! 

Smile and drum, we are getting down to the wire ladies! Hope you're all doing wonderful. 

Tex, I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## blablamana

I hope everybody is doing okay! Haven't been posting much, but have kept up with the thread :)

Sorry trixie, that sounds like a whole lot to deal with and I'm very sorry you are going through all this. 

Texas: I'm sorry about AF hun.


----------



## Conundrum

Tex I am so sorry hun :hugs: . Are you/ have you, made an appointment with your OB?

Campn I swear I have to double check everyone's tickers weekly lol.

Bla hope you're doing well Hun!


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies just checking in. Took my very last hpt test today and I'm happy with it now the next tww for my first prenatal appt. 

Tex sorry the :witch: got you will keep rooting for you!

Hope everyone's having a good week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TexasRider

Well I was going to make an appointment. But my DH doesn't really want me to just yet. He thinks we should wait a few more months and then talk about it. I think he's worried it's his problem. Either way I guess I am ok with it. What's a few more months. I feel like we may be getting closer. My cycles are way more regular and temps look really good so maybe we just need a few more tries?


----------



## Conundrum

Texas we'll be cheering you on either way. I agree your charts are looking more and more amazing. Hopefully it isnt as much a problem as it is an imbalance. Do they have your tea in a male version? If it helped you maybe it is worth a shot. Fx this is your cycle hun!

N lovely progression. First tri always seems to drag, hopefully the next two weeks pass quickly for you.


----------



## Cookieb

Interesting chart this cycle. I've pretty much written this month off since the dx of uterine polyps and a blocked tube - let's see if AF makes an appearance on schedule today...


----------



## peanutmomma

Hi, been years since I was here, but possible ib going on and many other symptoms too


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It's so quiet in here. Where has everyone gone? Xx

Peanut, it sounds promising. When will you be testing? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope everyone is doing well.

do we have anymore mamas about to pop?


----------



## beemeck

Hope everyone is doing well also ! I think of you all very often. Surgery is tomorrow so I'm just trying to stay relaxed.


----------



## Mom15

Bee - wishing you all the good luck in the world!!! It'll all go well! 

Afm, I may have broken my old record. I believe I have or am ovulating. The earliest I have ever ovulate before DS was CD 25 and after was CD 28. So that's great. I have soooo much ewcm this cycle. If I haven't mentioned it yet I got a Maya abdominal massage, which I continue to do every night (myself, they teach you that) and I did a vaginal steam bath. Sth worked because I have never had this much ewcm. We decided to skip this cycle though as we are going to Germany at the end if the month and we would have just found out. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm sick.... Argh stupid cold so stuffy headed and have a cough. DH is sick too


----------



## nyxnw

Im tired stupid insomnia has me in a death grip, but luckily I get a nap in during the day usually. Got my first doctors appt on the 12th currently 5+4.


----------



## Smille24

Bee- good luck with your surgery! I hope it goes great and that recovery is quick.

Texas- I'm sorry you're ill. I hope you feel better soon.

I still have roughly 4 weeks and it's dragging. I am so ready to meet our baby.


----------



## peanutmomma

I tested last Wed 2 days before af due and bfn, spotting sat thru mon. Now, stringy brownish if I I set finger into vagina, but rarely anything on tp. Have Wondfo test that I bought over a year ago. Bfn so far, but I am unsure if they're expired as all of it is in chinese, I don't read or speak chinese. There is not a label on each test with lot and exp. So confused. Have I sanely sore bbs with blue veins, migraines, starting to have nausea maybe. Just feel similar to when pregnant with dd, except for the spotting. Also, have fullness in uterine area. It has stressed me and I can't sleep the last 2 nights.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I'm still hangin in there. Sick as hell still... migraines all the time. 12 weeks finally, but not feelin much better. But found out my friend got her faint positive this morning! So we will be about 8 weeks apart


----------



## Conundrum

Peanut FX hun

Teeny and Mommy how are the little ones? 

Bee will be thinking of you. Fx for a smooth procedure. Please update us when you can :hugs:

Tex hope you and your DH get to feeling better soon. :hugs: hope school is getting more relaxing.

N I am sorry about the insomnia. FX that is the worst first tri symptom, mine was the opposite- could not stay awake lol

Smille I can't believe how quickly it is going though it does seem to drag at the worst times. Congratulations on 36 weeks! Hope LO is treating you well.

Pink hopefully the migraines let up soon. Congratulations, almost to 2nd tri and for your friend!

TTC thinking of you.


----------



## Mcmac115

Hi Everyone,

New to the site... August was first month ttc to our second... O'd on 8/27, had BFP this morning! Hoping it sticks, I am only 9dpo this morning and still feel like it is too good to be true for first month of trying..Good luck to everyone and baby dust **


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I'm three days late.. But I'm not sure if it's because my body is working out hormones from my mc Aug 5 or if I'm pregnant and I'm too scared to test yet..


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gagrlinpitt said:


> So I'm three days late.. But I'm not sure if it's because my body is working out hormones from my mc Aug 5 or if I'm pregnant and I'm too scared to test yet..

Good luck for testing. FX'd for a BFP. Xx

Bee, wishing you a safe and speedy surgery tomorrow. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Gagrl - I can understand your dilemma. Any idea how long you will wait to test? I know you took the month off charting, but did you have any O signs or accidentally checked cm ;) ?


----------



## mommyxofxone

goodluck bee!!!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Gagrl... I have been in a similar predicament. I had an early mc in Nov 2014, and we tried immediately that cycle. My next cycle was so off... I couldn't track my ovulation cause it was so haywire... and my period was like a week late. I was testing everyday to see if I was preggo but kept getting negatives. About a week later I got my BFP for my son. I think my cycle was just really messed up due to the MC, and I ovulated really late... hence getting a very late BFP.
I don't know if that helps any, but I would expect your cycle is also very out of wack


----------



## trixiesmith

So, heres my story. I've put it in a spoiler so I'm not taking over the entire thread lol. You may choose to read it or not. 

So one of my last updates - the ex-DH and I hadnt been talking. Id been avoiding him at all costs, ignoring him, before the whole chemical. (I never told him about the chemical, but I know he knows. He stole my journal the day he came home to get some stuff before we split and then gave it back without saying a thing. We never discussed it and I don't ever plan to.)

Spoiler
I fell into my own little world of pity and regret after the chemical, wishing baby had stuck and hating myself and my body for it. I hated not talking to or seeing ex-DH, but something in me felt I couldnt do it anymore. I was tired of fighting with him, felt like we both suddenly wanted different things and a baby didnt factor in anywhere anymore except in my obsessive overthinking mind. I was so confused and scared of where my thoughts were. I thought a lot of awful, horrible things, but mostly I found myself wondering what it would be like to start new, fresh somewhere different with someone new and thats when I knew we were done. 
I was upset that I was in love with a man who wasnt willing to try make things work for us anymore. He had slowly begun to lose his motivation and drive for life, for wanting to do new things together, he started to blame me for his decisions, and just didnt know how to communicate and chose to debate everything. He was in a rut and I didnt know how to bring him out of it or help him. I couldnt force him to talk and I no longer wanted to try talk stuff through if he didnt know how. It takes two, I know that, but I suddenly felt I was the only one trying, and I knew I just wasnt willing to sacrifice anymore time or give anymore of myself if he no longer wanted the same things as I or if he could suddenly change so drastically. I know people change, but I've never witnessed it that fast over such a short span of time
Finally one morning, I woke up feeling changed. I thought, Today is the day. And it was. 
That morning, he called to tell me he didnt get the new job. He wanted me to console him and give him an ego boost, to tell him it would all work out and things would be different and better once we moved. But I couldn't. My heart wasnt in it anymore. Over my lunch hour, something between us changed while talking on the phone. He sounded tired, defeated, lost and alone, scared and confused. We agreed it was for the best to part ways. 
Things got messy by that evening with arguing, name calling, shouting he made me cry over the phone while driving until I shouted at him to stop, that I couldnt talk to him anymore. He listened to me sob for a few moments before he hung up without saying a word.
He moved out last weekend and held me while we talked a bit. Some of the things he said its like he was trying so hard to convince himself this was for the best, finally actually being honest and admitting he wasnt willing to work on himself to be better for me and him, and that he didnt know how to communicate or fix things. I told him I knew that, that I didnt blame him, that we were both too blinded by love to realize how miserable we both were after failing for so long to communicate, to make a baby, to move away and start new together. We had just somehow floated along together and tried to make it work without ever really fixing our issues. We had all the love and passion there, but when you also have major communication issues, I see now that it would only ever be doomed to fail. I'll always regret we didn't work harder to try fix it despite us knowing what we needed to do for us to work.. but in time I'll forgive myself and him.
I always told him if he thought he could be happier elsewhere, even if that didn't include me, I'd let him go. He always thought I was being mean saying that. I told him I loved him enough to do that - because that's what true love is, wanting the best for that person even if it doesn't include you. So I've let him go. I hope he lets me go too...
Im finding it easier to move on and focus on just me already. Which tells me I probably checked out long ago and that Ive actually been done for a while. The only hard part right now for me is sleeping in that bed. Our bed. Where promises and dreams were made. Where we made love and tried for a baby. I finally slept in it last night and the night before, after not sleeping in it for 3 weeks. It was awful. But I need to carry on and move forward...
I have surrounded myself with family support and reached out to friends. I have to begin meeting with a mental health professional to help resolve some of my personal issues and to assist with my anxiety and depression. I also have to begin behavioural therapy because I went undiagnosed for so long (they think 5 ½ years from when I was in a car accident on my way to meet DH)  which I was told likely played a factor in these past almost-6 years DH and I had spent together and also factors in why I did or said some of the things I did to him  like control issues or OCD instances spurred on by moments of anxiety.
I previously mentioned on here I would say goodbye to all of you, but I dont feel like I can do that right now. I would like to remain on here, lurking silently or being a cheerleader for you all, if nobody minds. You ladies all mean too much to me for me to just up and disappear. Id hate to leave and not know how you all are or how your beautiful babies look. I wont include anything about myself unless I do decide to go through with a sperm donor (yes, I still want a child and am willing to do it alone - way back when, DH and I had discussed this and it feels like something I'd really like to do).


----------



## Smille24

Trixie- it will take time to heal and move forward, but it sounds like you're ready. I am so glad you are getting help, that is the hardest part. I am so sorry it did not work out between you and your ex, but it sounds like you needed to move on and focus on yourself and positive aspects in life. Using donor sperm has become more common and whatever you decide, we are here to support you.


----------



## TexasRider

Trixie don't feel like you have to stop talking. We are always open to hearing from you even if it isn't Ttc stuff. Realizing things need to change is always a major step. So bravo on making it. I hope you get to a good place mentally and therapy will help loads with that.


Afm nothing exciting going on here. We should be getting into my fertile phase soon but honestly I'm not feeling it already. I'm tired of going balls to the wall so to speak and not getting any closer to a bfp. We have a cruise coming up to Mexico and I would prefer to not be pregnant on it. We aren't going to avoid per say but I'm not going to just be all about the BD of you get my drift. And if it's meant to be then it will be and I will have to cover myself in Deet so I don't get bit by Zika virus mosquitos


----------



## BabyForIris

Trixie hun I'm so sorry. But it sounds like you know you are doing the right thing. No matter how hard it is.

Tex - I'm right there with you. We are officially not TTC as of today and not sure when we will. Reasons below.

Camp/Drum/Smille you guys are so close! I hope it goes quickly. I can't wait to see your babies.

Bee I know your surgery was today and I hope you're recovering well! I look forward to an update.

AFM: I know I've been quiet. Sorry! We've been incredibly busy and thankfully the time has just flown by. But!! Today was our first appointment with our RE. It. went. so. well.

I don't even know where to start. He's extremely nice. He looked at DH's SA's and after looking over our history he looked right at me and said "You know it speaks highly of your ability to conceive that you managed to get pregnant with these numbers right? And you were REALLY REALLY pregnant" I could have cried. 

He really focused on DH because he says he has no reasons for his numbers to be so low. He only 34, doesn't drink, smoke, do drugs or have a job that should affect him. So he's sending him to a urologist (hopefully we get an appointment in the next few weeks) and he also sent a sample off for a DNA fragmentation test. He told us it would be terrible to do an IUI and have it end again due to genetic damage so he wants to rule it out first. He's extremely through. I go back on Friday for a Sono just to make sure everything is clear. And we should get the results back from the fragmentation test in 3-4 weeks. And from there we will know what the game plan is.

So, we are officially not trying this cycle. (i'm actually excited about this... i cant lie. I kinda miss sex for fun whenever we want it). We're just going to wait for his results to come in and go from there.

Our RE ended the appointment by saying "Don't worry, I got this. We WILL get you pregnant" 

The relief and weight that got lifted by hearing him say that is more than I can ever describe.


----------



## Conundrum

Trixie I am so happy to hear you've decided to stay. I have been hoping to hear from you hun. I am so sorry even if, you feel, it is for the best about your separation. I hope you get to where you want to be and nothing holds you back! Whether you decide to wait or go with a donor I cannot wait to see your next step, and future BFP.

Tex I really hope your BFP is around the corner, but a trip to Mexico sounds lovely! If this is not your cycle, have a drink or five for the rest of us and enjoy getting a tan! It's coming but a nice vacation first does sound wonderful!

Iris thanks for updating, I really hope your tests are as encouraging as your doctor! When the results are in I hope he is aggressive in his approach and you don't have to wait much longer. I am sure you're enjoying the down time but I cannot wait to see your rainbow BFP.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Trixie I'm so sorry...

Iris I'm so happy you found a great doc and they are really rooting for you!

AFM, I'm 5 days late for AF according to my regular cycle... I took a clear blue digi this morning and a frer. CB not pregnant..

Frer:
https://i66.tinypic.com/34gknes.jpg


----------



## PinkPokaDots

:hugs: Trixie, good to hear from you. 

Texas sometimes its good to get a break!

Iris, that sounds promising! Let us know the results


----------



## Smille24

Iris- hearing the words "we will get you pregnant" were the best 5 words we heard in our long journey. After hearing that, there was a sudden sense of relief. I am so happy you found a dr who is optimistic and confident. I think seeing a urologist is a great idea. They can take a closer look and come up with a solution for his poor SA. I really think this is a big step in the right direction for you.

Gag- maybe you O'd later than usual?


----------



## peanutmomma

I tested this morning bfn, dh says vvvf line, I don't see it.
 



Attached Files:







35_1473341890152.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Smile that's what I'm thinking.. I'll retest on Saturday but thankfully my follow up post miscarriage is next Tuesday so I'll have them do blood work if in still getting faint lines.


----------



## BabyForIris

Simille I couldn't believe he said it so confidently. I know I felt a lot of relief, but I don't think DH is there yet. He's still taking it hard the issue is with him and of course now he's worried about the results of fragmentation test. 

I'm hoping soon he feels more confident about it as well!

Can I ask how soon after your first consult you did a round of IUI?


----------



## Smille24

Iris- my dh took it really hard too, but he ended up not being the only one with issues although his was more difficult to fix. We had our 1st consult Nov of 2015 and when af started, I went through the testing during Dec's cycle. Jan 12th was our IUI so they moved really quickly. I hope your dr is just as aggressive.


----------



## peskipiksee

Where my ladies at?!!!!

Yes, I'm baaaaaack!!! It's been a little over a month since I lost my little bean and it was rough for a bit. My doc signed me off work until Sept. 21 and my employers have been absolutely amazing. I spoke with HR and she immediately offered all the assistance she could. As a matter of fact, I think most of the management and HR are women! Totally understanding and extremely patient while I cried and spluttered my way through the reason for the time off. So I go back to work soon. I'm actually looking forward to it.

Afm, I needed to have a D&C as not everything was cleared after the bleeding stopped. I had a couple of meltdowns for a week or two afterward and my DH was wonderful with bringing me home chocolate or chips when asked. We've also decided that since I just finished AF (which showed up like clockwork 26 days after the mc) and it was normal that we're not going to try but we're not preventing either. So I'm back in the game! I feel ready and DH and I have decided that when it happens it happens (but I will, of course, help things along as much as I can). Almost forgot to add that I ended up going camping at Algonquin Park. Doctor's orders as he firmly stated: "You need a change of scenery and something to help you start fresh. You WILL go camping as you had originally planned."

I'm so looking forward to reading all the posts again. I missed you all!

Bee - I'm watching for your post-surgery post and I was thinking of you the entire day of your surgery. *CHEERLEADER*!!!!! That's me!!!

Iris - So glad you got an RE who seems bound and determined to get this pregnancy thing going asap.

Ttc - Always thinking of you and hope you're doing well.

And look at the mommies who are getting ready to pop! Looking forward to seeing pics of new babies!


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone ever use this, and have success? Doc recommended it bc it's all natural, no weird herbs and the such since I can't take herbal suppliments for the most part due to transplant t. Anyways, I went to look for preseed as we used it with dd and it helped. But, was told this helps to mature the egg properly and more healthy. Also aids in regulating ovulation so pin pointing O is easier. Bloodwork still happening gfor me to see if there was a hormonal issue, or chemical pregnant y or what.
 



Attached Files:







20160911_171401.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

No ive never used that but I've been doing the "women's energy" flavor of tea by Yogi and it has helped my cycles a lot. It's herbal though so I imagine you couldn't take it. I hope it helps you though! Good luck with the bloodwork and stuff


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Just an update. I'm not sure if I mentioned any of this before.
This is #2 for me, my son is 13 months old. I had severe pre-e with him and ended up being induced to deliver/emergency C-section at 34 weeks after a 2 week hospital stay trying to keep him in until is was no longer safe for me or him. 
I'm not having the easiest pregnancy this time either. Only 13 weeks and my 24 hour urine had protein 260 (over 300 is considered preeclampsia levels), and my spot urine sample had 20 protein in it (all my spot samples with my son were clear- no protein, even when I had pre-e). So far my BP has been ok, but I am on BP meds this pregnancy, I wasn't last time. And I have daily migraines, which I know can also be a big sign of pre-e (was for me last time, but later on at like 30-32 weeks). I really want a normal healthy, term pregnancy with a VBAC but I don't think that's goina happen. I'm just hoping to make it as far as possible. :cry: :shrug:
I see my doc again on October 6th for my 16 week apt, and I'm sure we will discuss my labs/ and where we go from here to hopefully keep pre-e away for awhile. I did start the daily aspirin today, and I've heard that is proven to help prevent pre-e. 
I have my gender ultrasound on October 3rd.... hoping for a girl... :cloud9:


----------



## squirrelgirl8

Hi everyone, I'm new here and hoping for some good luck in TTC. A little background is in order I suppose, and opinions are welcome. My expected date of ovulation was August 30, 2016. My fiance and I had sex on the 25th and again on the 28th. I'm fairly certain I actually ovulated on the 29th. AF is due tomorrow (Sept. 13th). I'm afraid of assuming that every symptom I have is due to pregnancy, because I've been disappointed before. However, my breasts feel like boulders when I take my bra off, and even my fiance has commented that they look a bit bigger. I have a lot of bloating and mild cramping on and off, I stay exhausted no matter how many hours of sleep I get at night, CP is high and soft. When I do a CM check, there isn't much, but it is white and creamy. I'm thirsty constantly, and this morning when I had my coffee, it instantly made me feel nauseous (and I LOVE coffee). So I don't know if these are good signs or if I'm reading too much into everything in hopes of a bfp. I have a two year old son, but the pregnancy was such a surprise back then that I can't even remember what I felt prior to my bfp with him. Any comments and/or advice are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BommaMomma

Hey everyone, newbie here :) CD22, started Femara this cycle. Anyone on Femara by chance?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Peski I'm so glad to see you back... After my loss Aug 5 it took me 35 days for AF to arrive but it came. Like you we are bank in the game and I'll admit I'm slightly terrified but I know God has a plan and our forever baby is not far away.


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Sorry it's been quiet lately, but the site isn't working rifht. I'm having a really hard time getting on.

Bomma- I didn't try Femara but I did clomid + IUI.

Squirrelgirl- I had extremely sore boobs when I got my bfp. I had a cycle where I couldn't drink coffee without gagging and it was a fluke. I hope that's not the case for you.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Peski - it's great to hear from you!! 

Pink - I keep all fx that the pre-e will stay far away and baby can stay snuggled in you belly for a long time!!

Afm, 7 dpo today and have some spotting upon checking. Just hoping to at least match my 8 day Lp from my previous cycle. I used to always spot starting as early as 5 dpo pre DS and lp was 11 days. Since DS it seems like I would go from spotting to Af in a day. I'll update when she shows.


----------



## squirrelgirl8

Just an update: I got my BFN!


----------



## squirrelgirl8

That should say BFP


----------



## BommaMomma

Congrats Squirrel!!!


----------



## Mom15

squirrelgirl8 said:


> That should say BFP

Congrats!! Your symptoms were actual symptoms :)


----------



## Aphy

Woohoo! Congrats Squirrel!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats squirrel


----------



## nyxnw

Congrats Squirrel!!!


Afm I have been feeling like pretty damn crappy (excuse my french). A cold came and attacked me out of no where and not being able to take cold medicine sucks!!! I wake up all times during the night to either pee or spit up whatever keeping me down. 

Positives are 6w 5d and still no morning sickness (knock on wood). Last sunday I got my first ultrasound. I saw my baby bear and hear the heart beat for the first time and it was the most beautiful sound I ever heard!! Have my first appt with my OB team on Tuesday.

Question: Have any of you used home dopplers? Opinions? I know it is to early now, but I'm curious for future reference.


----------



## Dandelions

Hello - newbie over here &#128522; I'm currently 3dpo and testing 28th September. We have been trying for baby #3 for 8 months with no luck.... Fingers crossed for you all for bfp x


----------



## Mom15

Well darn...AF has arrived :( so only a 7 day LP. Since we skipped this cycle I knew AF would show, just had hoped it would be later. I want my 11day LP back &#128546;


----------



## peanutmomma

nyxnw said:


> Congrats Squirrel!!!
> 
> 
> Afm I have been feeling like pretty damn crappy (excuse my french). A cold came and attacked me out of no where and not being able to take cold medicine sucks!!! I wake up all times during the night to either pee or spit up whatever keeping me down.
> 
> Positives are 6w 5d and still no morning sickness (knock on wood). Last sunday I got my first ultrasound. I saw my baby bear and hear the heart beat for the first time and it was the most beautiful sound I ever heard!! Have my first appt with my OB team on Tuesday.
> 
> Question: Have any of you used home dopplers? Opinions? I know it is to early now, but I'm curious for future reference.

Yes, I bought a fetal doppler off amazon when pregnant with dd. I used it from 7 weeks on. She was hard to hear that early, but if you get one play with it, listen to your own heart beat, even your own digestive sounds and gas bubbles. Sounds silly, but when you get those down then baby is easier to find. I loved it. And later learned my placenta was attached to front of uterus, so if I could hear my dd past that then, I bet when placenta is in a different spot the doppler is more fun. It cost Mr $45 with shipping 3 years ago. They are about $35 now. And you can go to a dollar store and buy aloe vera gel, much cheaper than the lube they send you. Very happy for you. I had very little nausea with dd til 3rd trimester and that was not due to pregnancy.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mom15 said:


> Well darn...AF has arrived :( so only a 7 day LP. Since we skipped this cycle I knew AF would show, just had hoped it would be later. I want my 11day LP back &#128546;

Sorry to hear, Mom15. Are you taking anything or doing anything to lengthen your LP?


----------



## gina236

Woah magical I haven't seen you on here in so long! How are you?!


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> Woah magical I haven't seen you on here in so long! How are you?!

Gina!!!! OMG.... How are you, love? I stopped TTC last December, but will be starting again next cycle...(around Oct 20, when I O). Life is a lot less stressful for me than it was this time last year when I was TTC. My diet is way cleaner...been working out....taking high quality prenatals, fish oil, vitamin e, and serrapeptase....a ton of bone broth daily....and acv water in the morning followed by a green smoothie.

This time around, I'm planning to do things in a way that don't stress me out so much. Since my cycles are perfect 28-day cycles for the first time in years, and I O on CD14, I'm planning to do away with my opks and temping after this cycle. Also, I don't wanna test until a very late period. So, I'm currently on a quest to develop some stress relieving habits such as meditation, yoga, soaking in hot baths (if that's okay while TTC)...anything that will keep me from being so anxious. I believe that was part of the reason why I didn't conceive last year.

Have you been doing anything different?


----------



## gina236

Wow sounds like you are ready. That's so great. Less stress will definitely help. Deep breathing and yoga help me with anxiety. 

We are currently not trying. I am going to see a RE soon but the past 3 months my cycles have been terrible. I feel like we flip flopped. Lol. I've always had 28 day cycles with O on CD14 and lately I haven't even been able to pin point O at all and have been having 35ish day cycles. My DH got hurt a few months back so we haven't been able to dtd at all anyways. But I'm hoping to get some answers from the RE.


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> Wow sounds like you are ready. That's so great. Less stress will definitely help. Deep breathing and yoga help me with anxiety.
> 
> We are currently not trying. I am going to see a RE soon but the past 3 months my cycles have been terrible. I feel like we flip flopped. Lol. I've always had 28 day cycles with O on CD14 and lately I haven't even been able to pin point O at all and have been having 35ish day cycles. My DH got hurt a few months back so we haven't been able to dtd at all anyways. But I'm hoping to get some answers from the RE.

Oh wow! Sorry to hear about DH's injury. Was it sports related? I remember you being into some kind of cool sport. 

Our cycles can be so unpredictable, I swear. Perfect 28 day cycles don't guarantee success, and there are so many women who get pregnant with cycles that fluctuate every month. So who knows? :nope:

Do you have an idea when you'd like to start TTC again?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Congrats, Squirrel!!!

*Aphy* and *Mom15*.... the three of us are on CD2! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## gina236

magicalmom2be said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Wow sounds like you are ready. That's so great. Less stress will definitely help. Deep breathing and yoga help me with anxiety.
> 
> We are currently not trying. I am going to see a RE soon but the past 3 months my cycles have been terrible. I feel like we flip flopped. Lol. I've always had 28 day cycles with O on CD14 and lately I haven't even been able to pin point O at all and have been having 35ish day cycles. My DH got hurt a few months back so we haven't been able to dtd at all anyways. But I'm hoping to get some answers from the RE.
> 
> Oh wow! Sorry to hear about DH's injury. Was it sports related? I remember you being into some kind of cool sport.
> 
> Our cycles can be so unpredictable, I swear. Perfect 28 day cycles don't guarantee success, and there are so many women who get pregnant with cycles that fluctuate every month. So who knows? :nope:
> 
> Do you have an idea when you'd like to start TTC again?Click to expand...

Ya he crashed his dirtbike. He broke 4 bones in his shoulder and 2 ribs. He's just starting to be better. Back at work this week. We are planning a big move to another state for a year or 2 so we will be ntnp for quite awhile.


----------



## Mom15

Magical - thanks for asking. I am taking vitex. And I think I'm going to start a b6 supplement. Not sure how fat back you read, but I'm still nursing about twice a day and 0-6 times at night, depending on how DS sleeps. I just realized I really just nurse so he can go to sleep. Occasionally we have a random boobie during the day. So I'm sure if I would wean I'd get my 11 day lp back, but I'd rather not. Any other suggestions to lengthen it? I have read a lot about balancing hormones. My FP is always fairly long. Last cycle I O'ed CD 24 the earliest ever. I also do seed cycling, take a prenatal and omega 3. I just had a Maya abdominal massage and if you are looking for sth relaxing try a vaginal steam ;)
And I love having a cycle buddy, don't think I've had one before :). You said your cycle is finally at 28. What was it before? Pre DS I o'ed anywhere from cd25 to 41. With 25 being by a week the earliest.


----------



## Aphy

magicalmom2be said:


> Congrats, Squirrel!!!
> 
> *Aphy* and *Mom15*.... the three of us are on CD2! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance:

Hi!!! What round are you on this new cycle?


----------



## peanutmomma

I feel gross, wish we could poas hours after bding and it tell us if pregnant.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mom15 said:


> Magical - thanks for asking. I am taking vitex. And I think I'm going to start a b6 supplement. Not sure how fat back you read, but I'm still nursing about twice a day and 0-6 times at night, depending on how DS sleeps. I just realized I really just nurse so he can go to sleep. Occasionally we have a random boobie during the day. So I'm sure if I would wean I'd get my 11 day lp back, but I'd rather not. Any other suggestions to lengthen it? I have read a lot about balancing hormones. My FP is always fairly long. Last cycle I O'ed CD 24 the earliest ever. I also do seed cycling, take a prenatal and omega 3. I just had a Maya abdominal massage and if you are looking for sth relaxing try a vaginal steam ;)
> And I love having a cycle buddy, don't think I've had one before :). You said your cycle is finally at 28. What was it before? Pre DS I o'ed anywhere from cd25 to 41. With 25 being by a week the earliest.

Hey Mom15!

All of those things sound wonderful! I've heard of Vitex helping for short LP... and also soy isoflavones! There are a few threads on BnB of women taking SI...those with LP issues and some without LP issues. I would take them, but it's cautioned that you shouldn't take them if your cycles are regular (and mine are), because it can throw your cycles off. However, if your cycles are not regular, it could help improve your cycles, especially the LP.

Hopefully your BFP will come soon without need of regulating anything and without you having to stop nursing. :flower:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Aphy said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Squirrel!!!
> 
> *Aphy* and *Mom15*.... the three of us are on CD2! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi!!! What round are you on this new cycle?Click to expand...

Hey Aphy! By "round," are you referring to Clomid?

Not on Clomid, but since we're at the same point in our cycles, I'm hoping to see you and Aphy at the 2ww, with hopes that we all get our BFPs! :happydance:

Last year, I TTC and got stressed out about it, so took a break. This will be my first cycle TTC coming up.


----------



## Aphy

magicalmom2be said:


> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Squirrel!!!
> 
> *Aphy* and *Mom15*.... the three of us are on CD2! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi!!! What round are you on this new cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Aphy! By "round," are you referring to Clomid?
> 
> Not on Clomid, but since we're at the same point in our cycles, I'm hoping to see you and Aphy at the 2ww, with hopes that we all get our BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> Last year, I TTC and got stressed out about it, so took a break. This will be my first cycle TTC coming up.Click to expand...

I am really hoping that the break was exactly what you needed and now your body is 100% in on this TTC thing &#128521; It really can be more stressful than anyone can imagine. 

Does anyone use staminogro to assist with fertility? We have been using it for a couple of months now but wondering if anyone has had success stories on it? Or what else do you all use to assist or boost fertility?


----------



## magicalmom2be

gina236 said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Wow sounds like you are ready. That's so great. Less stress will definitely help. Deep breathing and yoga help me with anxiety.
> 
> We are currently not trying. I am going to see a RE soon but the past 3 months my cycles have been terrible. I feel like we flip flopped. Lol. I've always had 28 day cycles with O on CD14 and lately I haven't even been able to pin point O at all and have been having 35ish day cycles. My DH got hurt a few months back so we haven't been able to dtd at all anyways. But I'm hoping to get some answers from the RE.
> 
> Oh wow! Sorry to hear about DH's injury. Was it sports related? I remember you being into some kind of cool sport.
> 
> Our cycles can be so unpredictable, I swear. Perfect 28 day cycles don't guarantee success, and there are so many women who get pregnant with cycles that fluctuate every month. So who knows? :nope:
> 
> Do you have an idea when you'd like to start TTC again?Click to expand...
> 
> Ya he crashed his dirtbike. He broke 4 bones in his shoulder and 2 ribs. He's just starting to be better. Back at work this week. We are planning a big move to another state for a year or 2 so we will be ntnp for quite awhile.Click to expand...

I guess that's the category I'll be in.... somewhere between NTNP and TTC, just to keep my stress levels down and keep it fun, instead of all that anxiousness then depression I was going through last year while TTC.

Sending love, light, and healing your way. Hope he heals like nothing ever happened. :flower:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I haven't heard of staminogro, but just looked it up. So, it's a multi-vitamin? I just read a couple of testimonies of people who had been trying for months or years and finally got BFP in a couple of months, but both man and woman have to take it. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## peanutmomma

Dh SWEARS there is a vvvf line there. I put it in a negative filter to see better. If my weird 2 day spotting was af then I am cd14 or 15. And 4dpo. If it wasn't af then cd45+. Opinions on pic?
 



Attached Files:







51_1474133143633.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies, just wanted to update you. Ive had my little boy. he was actually born on my birthday (14th) haha so its now an extra special day =) his name is Danny, 8lb 4oz xxxx


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update you. Ive had my little boy. he was actually born on my birthday (14th) haha so its now an extra special day =) his name is Danny, 8lb 4oz xxxx

Congrats hun!!!! I hope I'm not too far behind.


----------



## magicalmom2be

ciz said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update you. Ive had my little boy. he was actually born on my birthday (14th) haha so its now an extra special day =) his name is Danny, 8lb 4oz xxxx

Congratulations, love!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Ciz! :D And how lovely that he was born on your birthday


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the birth of your little prince, Ciz. Xx


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Congrats Ciz!


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations Ciz!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Ciz!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies what did i miss? bnb was giving me terrible trouble. finally seems to be resolved


----------



## Smille24

There hasn't been much action on here due to problems with the site. 

How is everyone???

I had a rough week last week. I got the tdap vaccine and the following days I was ill. I couldn't get enough sleep, had diarrhea, and nausea. I started to get strong BH but they went away. Dh and I really thought I'd go into labor over the weekend, but now I'm back to normal. I've been trying to walk a couple of miles several times a week and dtd when we both feel up to it. I had a dr appt yesterday and she could feel baby's head, and is guessing she's around 7lbs. I lost 1.5 lbs probably from being a little ill. Unfortunately, there's nothing going on...no dilation no effacement. I feel deflated, but I have 2 wks until my due date so anything can happen. I do not want to go over my due date and want to avoid an induction, but sometimes things don't go as planned. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## peanutmomma

Hoping to get bfp soon


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm currently waiting for O after my first post mc AF. I'm using opks so hopefully this month well catch that eggy..


----------



## peanutmomma

7dpo, cm changed FF says, finally, possibly fertile. Last 8 days it said fertile lol.


----------



## TexasRider

Nothing much going on here. Just chilling with another great looking chart on my hands. hoping it finally gets to a bfp sometime.


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations to the BFPS.

Peanut FX!

Texas As always everything crossed for you Hun! Your charts are amazing, really hoping you get that BFP. I hope school has been going well.

Gag I hope everything goes well this cycle, and you get your rainbow BFP soon. Wishing you lots of luck and dust hun.

Smille I am sorry . Hopefully Hannah will start cooperating soon, or be one of those spontaneous births ! I know the wait in the last few weeks seems horrible. Wishing you, luck not much longer!


----------



## Smille24

Peanut- fxd you catch that egg this cycle.

Gag- I really hope you get your rainbow baby.

Drum- these last few weeks are dragging, but it'll be over b4 we know it. How are you feeling?

Texas- I'm still rooting for you and I hope and pray this is your cycle. 

Campn- it's been awhile, but I hope you and your LO are doing well. I saw your new avatar and she's beautiful!

Bee- I read your update in your journal and it sounds like you're feeling much better. Thank goodness you and baby are doing great!

My dh is now working 12 hr shifts, so the possibility of me going into labor while he's away is extremely high. I think he's worried, I know I am but it'll be ok. My bags are packed and in his car along with the carseat.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am getting ready to throw something to be honest lol. Prodromal labor has started so we were sent for observation last night. Strong contractions which are doing absolutely nothing. She's handling them well so besides going 2x a week now we're just waiting. DH is working a similar schedule atm so I share your worries. Hopefully Hannah will have the perfect timing. If you do start while he is away - is his work far and if so can you have someone come stay with you?


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> Smille I am getting ready to throw something to be honest lol. Prodromal labor has started so we were sent for observation last night. Strong contractions which are doing absolutely nothing. She's handling them well so besides going 2x a week now we're just waiting. DH is working a similar schedule atm so I share your worries. Hopefully Hannah will have the perfect timing. If you do start while he is away - is his work far and if so can you have someone come stay with you?

I'm sorry that you're going through that :hugs:. It's so frustrating when your body doesn't cooperate. Is your dd getting excited? 

He works about 30 min from home and I have an emergency number for him at work that'll page him. Once contractions start I'll text him to let him know, but my dr doesn't want me to go to the hospital until they're 5min apart and 1 min for an hr or my water breaks. I think if I keep him in the loop we'll be ok.


----------



## campn

Smille, thank you for asking about me hun! I had your same fears especially concerning who will watch Ben, but even with my water breaking I was able to hang out at home for over 2 hours waiting for the inlaws and getting last minute things ready. It'll work out I promise! I hope you're feeling great otherwise, and please get all the sleep you can! I was so blind sided! I thought I had a whole week ahead of me to sleep before my water broke so unexpectedly. 

Drum, I didn't know you went in! glad everything was good! It's such a relief that she's handling contractions well! Thumbs up body and baby!

Juliette is 8 days old now and already starting to change, she's such a good baby, she just wants to eat and sleep! My labor took 6 hours and was a little scary at times and I was almost rushed into a section but thankfully things calmed down and I pushed her out in 15 minutes! Breastfeeding is going good, other than my very sore nipples, she loves to eat! Hubby goes back to work next Tuesday and I'm scared of being alone with two kids... 

Hope everyone is doing great! It's impossible to keep up now so I apologize!


----------



## Smille24

Campn- Thank you for updating! I've been taking naps almost daily bc I know what's to come. I am so glad you and baby are doing well and breastfeeding is working out. I have a lot of anxiety about bfing due to issues with my 1st but the hospital I'm delivering at is very pro bfing and offers a ton of help if needed.


----------



## DAJ2011

Congratulations to all the mamas with BFPs! Many prayers, much luck and a thousand pounds of baby dust to you all! 

I'm 5DPO currently, thinking I may have implanted late last night or early today, and will start testing in two days!


----------



## peanutmomma

Oh BB pain, and now lower center pelvis pain. Like when the pelvic bone starts to spread for pregnancy. I am trying g to brush everything off as just me being g silly a d not pregnant. But it's getting harder to do. Darn hpt needs to show a faint positive that is not so questionable


----------



## Conundrum

Smille thanks hun. I am actually good with her waiting a few more weeks, but as for Shy if it were last week it would not be soon enough. I think she is more ready than we are! I am glad your DHs commute isn't too far. I am with Campn, and think you should have plenty of time. In saying that though, FX once the little miss starts to show it is smooth and quick! Everything crossed you get the labor and experience of your dreams 

Campn every picture she is even cuter, I swear she looks so much like you momma- lucky lady!

DA FX for I implantation hun. Hopefully you'll see a lovely BFP in the next few days!

Peanut it sure sounds promising hun. Hopefully youll have your answer soon hun


----------



## Mamajaiy

Gonna jump in...6dpo here. First cycle TTC since my daughter was born in 2014 so jumping in feet first &#128522;


----------



## campn

Smile, BFing was pretty hard if not impossible with my first, I met with a LC 6 times, so I've had so many fears this pregnancy to the point that I'd dream about it! Having the hospital be very pro baby and pro breastfeeding will be more than half the battle! I think what helped this time is I did skin to skin for over an hour, no one took her away once she was out, and I breastfed her in the labor and delivery room. I'm sure you'll succeed this time, just keep her on the boob, ask for help and pray about it!


----------



## campn

Drum, you're the sweetest! Thank you so much! Can't wait to see your beauties! Daddy better have his bat ready for them boys!


----------



## peanutmomma

Tmi question. Has anyone noticed a color change of their inner labia? With dd it got deeper red about 5 weeks. But, tonight I noticed that it's become bluish and it wasn't like 2 weeks ago. I know it's not a great way to determine pregnancy, but I can't find anything else when I look it up


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn huge congrats on your beautiful bundle, and omg i can't believe soon we'll have more babies here! keep them coming! :D


----------



## blablamana

Nice to know that everyone seems to be doing alright! So many more babies soon, can't wait! 

Big hugs to all of you! :hugs:

(sorry I haven't been on much)


----------



## peskipiksee

Well, I can certainly start testing if I want to but I don't know if I want to test. Other than that, I've had a few symptoms such as my boobs hurting and some light cramping down below. It's too early for it to be AF since it's still over a week away. I think I'm just apprehensive after the m/c. Either way, I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Smille24

Drum- my dd is more excited also. Every day she asks if she's coming. She even made her a card.

Campn- I dream about bfing too. I have a lot of hope this time around.

Peski- fxd for a bfp this cycle!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Campn -- Congratulations, love! Your DD is sooooo beautiful! Glad you had a successful, smooth labor without need of a c-section. 

Smile -- You look sooooo cute with your baby bump! Can't wait to see your new bundle of joy, as well.

Conundrum -- Looking forward to your new arrival, as well! Wishing you and Smile a smooth labor!

Texas -- Your chart looks lovely, hun! Fx, your BFP will come very soon! 

Peanut -- Hoping this is your month!!!

AFM -- I will start TTC again next cycle (beginning Oct 12), and have been very consistent with my healing regimen, eating right, and taking supplements. My #1 focus is to produce EWCM during O, because mine is always creamy. Taking evening primrose oil and drinking grapefruit juice to see if it will help. Only a few days away from O, so Fx, I'll get this slimy, stretchy stuff everyone swears by. LOL....


----------



## blablamana

Magicalmommy2be: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, seems like you are taking all the right steps!


----------



## TexasRider

Magical- for the past 3 months my charts have been awesome... And no baby lol I've just about de died that it's just not gonna happen for us again... But thanks for the encouragement!

Good luck on the Ttc journey I hope it's short for you!


----------



## Conundrum

Peanut our bodies are crazy, some months you'll have signs - every single one you can imagine and a few you didn't know or ask for lol. The best advice if it's abnormal it is worth noting, and FX it means some really good things! If it doesn't it is also worth noting as something to keep an eye out for. How are your tests?

Pes whether you test or not wishing you lots of luck hun. Hopefully those signs are the start of your rainbow. GL hun will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Smille I cannot say it enough. Your DD is so sweet! I am glad she's still so excited. Are you by chance getting her something for when Hannah is born?

Bla keep us posted on Thomas hun! Wishing you the best!

Magical it is so nice to see you back hun :hugs: You sound so prepared! I love it! Fx you get some nice ewcm. If it doesn't help immediately have you considered fertility lube, while your body adjusts? They have a few on the market that everyone swears . Hope you don't need it and your wait is short and sweet. Cannot wait to see your BFP.

Texas :hugs: I am always cheering for you hun. Your chart is incredible. Really hope you do not have to wait much longer.


----------



## peanutmomma

Conundrum said:


> Peanut our bodies are crazy, some months you'll have signs - every single one you can imagine and a few you didn't know or ask for lol. The best advice if it's abnormal it is worth noting, and FX it means some really good things! If it doesn't it is also worth noting as something to keep an eye out for. How are your tests?
> 
> Pes whether you test or not wishing you lots of luck hun. Hopefully those signs are the start of your rainbow. GL hun will be keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> Smille I cannot say it enough. Your DD is so sweet! I am glad she's still so excited. Are you by chance getting her something for when Hannah is born?
> 
> Bla keep us posted on Thomas hun! Wishing you the best!
> 
> Magical it is so nice to see you back hun :hugs: You sound so prepared! I love it! Fx you get some nice ewcm. If it doesn't help immediately have you considered fertility lube, while your body adjusts? They have a few on the market that everyone swears . Hope you don't need it and your wait is short and sweet. Cannot wait to see your BFP.
> 
> Texas :hugs: I am always cheering for you hun. Your chart is incredible. Really hope you do not have to wait much longer.

Took another and not very clear. One second I see the faintest of lines, the next I dont. And the pic I have was 4 minutes after dipping into urine. So no evap. Was told on another thread to take apart and look, but that made the control line lighter.
 



Attached Files:







61_1474488402490.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Smille24

Magical- fxd you get a bfp quickly. I agree with drum, try a sperm friendly lube. We tried preseed but my dh hated it bc it was sticky and dried up really quick. Others rave about conceive plus, but I'm sure there's pros and cons for both.

Drum- I don't think we're getting a gift, only because we'd rather her bond with her sister and not worry much about a new toy. If she were younger it'd be different.

Texas- :hugs: I believe it'll happen for you. I can't remember, but were you planning on seeing a specialist for answers?


----------



## TexasRider

Well my OB said he would run tests after a year. Which it has been. But I would rather not be pregnant on the cruise we are going on at the end of October and my annual checkup is in Jan so we may just wait till then to start it all. What's a few more months right? Ugh my DH wasn't too keen on starting teating just yet he would rather wait so that's what we decided to do.


----------



## campn

Magical- thank you so much hun! I got so lucky really! 
I hope this is your cycle! Sounds like everything is on track and you're doing all the things you can be doing so I won't be surprised if next time I check you'll be preggo! I hope you get your twins! (I haven't forgotton that's what you want!) :) 

Tex, maybe you'll be pregnant before it's even time to test!! Fx you get preggo before January!!


----------



## Conundrum

Campn I am sorry I forgot to reply earlier, Shy has kept us on our toes today, that is for sure. As for bats if you like dogs as soon as the girls hit about 10 I hope to invest in a couple of King Shepherds. Look huge and menacing but are love bugs. If one makes it past the dog, then I'll grab a bat lol. 

Peanut I see something but it is very faint. Can you go for bloods?

Tex Will keep FX for a Thanksgiving or Christmas BFP then hun. Best of both worlds! If you're pregnant before then you're more than welcome to the 'I wish I had that last glass of wine group ' lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Conundrum said:


> Campn I am sorry I forgot to reply earlier, Shy has kept us on our toes today, that is for sure. As for bats if you like dogs as soon as the girls hit about 10 I hope to invest in a couple of King Shepherds. Look huge and menacing but are love bugs. If one makes it past the dog, then I'll grab a bat lol.
> 
> Peanut I see something but it is very faint. Can you go for bloods?
> 
> Tex Will keep FX for a Thanksgiving or Christmas BFP then hun. Best of both worlds! If you're pregnant before then you're more than welcome to the 'I wish I had that last glass of wine group ' lol

Yes they're doing a beta on the 27th along with my monthly transplant labs.


----------



## Phantom

I've found myself in an unplanned tww. DTD last Wed. Ovulated last Thurs. according to the app. It's all I can think about.


----------



## gina236

Congrats to all the new mommas and I can't wait to see all the soon to be mommas! So many babies coming soon!

FX to all those in the TWW.

AFM, I actually got a bfp on 2 tests yesterday, but as always, it's gone today and I've started spotting. Not too upset about it. I didn't let myself get excited so it is what it is. I am emailing the RE today to get my first appointment scheduled. We are stopping trying for now (unless we can't help ourselves like usually ends up happening) as we plan to move to a different state in a few months. Not sure if we will try then or wait until we move back. But what we have decided is to look into being foster parents. It won't be for a few years, not until we move back, but we are going to an open house on it to get all the information and rules for our state. I feel like having biological kids will happen eventually but I still feel I have a lot of love to give to a child and children in foster care need that love the most. 

So ntnp will continue for the next few years and I will be getting some testing done, hopefully confirming my suspicions of what is going on but we will not be officially ttc for quite some time.


----------



## Conundrum

Gina :hugs: I am so sorry this has been such a battle for you. I am so sorry for what you're going through. I love the foster child plan though, and think it is amazing that you are going for it. You are going to make wonderful parents for your children and the foster child lucky enough to get you. Please keep us updated on the appointments hun. Thinking of you.

Phantom welcome! Keeping FX that this tww goes however you're hoping for.


----------



## BabyForIris

Congrats on the babies and the BFP's!!

Now ladies with babies...where are the pictures?!? I need my cute baby fix people! :haha:

Gina hun, I want so very much for you to get the answers and help you need. :hugs:

AFM... Ah nothing happening here! LOL still waiting on DH's results for his DNA fragmentation test. (Results take 3-4 weeks) he also finally got an appointment to see a urologist..on Oct 31st... (Lord help me with this waiting crap). We're trying to get a cancellation but I'm not hopeful. 

And that's it. Playing the wait and see.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Gina -- So sorry to hear about the results hun! Sounds like torture seeing BFPs but only to get AF a couple of days later...repeatedly. Glad you're getting tested to figure out what's going on, so the problem can be solved...because it will. :flower: Becoming foster parents sounds like a GREAT idea and will fulfill your desire to nuture. Time will pass and before you know it, you'll have a BFP out of nowhere! 

BabyFortis -- Hope the results come back with answers that will bring you to your BFP! How long are you going to be on a break?

Campn -- Yes! Twins would be nice, but one would be a miracle at this point!

Smile -- I've tried pre-seed for a couple of cycles, but still no BFP. 

I'm elated, because I'm on CD9 only 5 days away from O and I'm already seeing signs of fertile CM...it's stretching already, something my CM has never done. Not sure if it's the EPO, grapefruit juice, vitamin C, or a combination of all, but by O, I believe I'm going to produce EWCM for the first time ever!


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille we didn't get dd a gift either. i firmly believe baby is the gift. my girl didn't care either, she was so thrilled getting her long anticipated brother i thought that was gift enough.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Gina, I can't even imagine how hard must need.. But foster parents are so special and your going to be an amazing mom! 

AFM, currently waiting on ovulation were out of town currently and I forgot my thermometer so our goal is just to cover our basis and bd every day if we can.. We are on a business trip and sharing the hotel room with people do I'm hoping that we can get away for a bit.

I also found out last week that one of my good friends who got get bfp a week before I did, list her baby. She went in for her twelve week appointment and they said baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. This is her second loss and my heart breaks for her...


----------



## Smille24

Mommy- I agree. My dd has been waiting for a sibling for so long and all she wants is to cuddle her. I did get her a really cool coloring book for if she gets bored staying at the hospital all day, but no toys.

Gag- First off, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I cannot imagine going through that. I hope you are able to sneak away and dtd. It'll make baby making more exciting. 

Gina- I'm really sorry for another chemical. We were looking into fostering a child, but they would only place a child around my dd's age. I think it's a wonderful idea. You will be an awesome mother and I believe you will have a child of your own some day.

Magical- yay for fertile cm!!! It sounds like whatever you're doing is helping. Fxd!


----------



## gina236

Thank you ladies!

Iris, waiting is terrible! I hope you get results sooner than they estimate. It took 5 months for me to get my DHs SA results back because they didn't have his chart linked to mine and must not have had his contact info or something. :dohh: Really hope they have a cancellation and you can get in sooner than the end of Oct! 

Magical, yay for fertile CM! Both of those I have heard are great for producing EWCM so it's probably a mixture of them. Also drinking lots of water helps. FX you have that ewcm come o time!

Gag, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: that's heartbreaking. Hope you can get away and dtd. Sneaking around may make it more exciting :winkwink: 

Smille, we are hoping they will place a younger child with us when we do it. We are hoping to foster to adopt if things work out. 

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I know I don't post much on here but I'm always reading and cheering you all on <3


----------



## TexasRider

Well... My temp went up today to 98.22 it's up .32 degrees. Also this morning I coughed "wrong" or something and I immediately felt an overwhelming need to puke. Mouth watering and dry heaving the whole nine yards. I didn't puke then but like 5 minutes later I felt it again and that time I did puke... I've never just randomly puked like that unless I was pregnant. I don't usually get the stomach virus and I feel fine now.

Magical- yay for fertile cm! 

Iris-I hope the foster and adoption process goes super fast for you!


----------



## Smille24

Gina- I think it's just the regulations. I don't see you having any issues of having a very small child/infant placed in your home. I admire you for taking this huge step.

Texas- oh I really hope this is your cycle....please please please God give her a bfp!

Iris- waiting is the hardest part. I hope time goes quickly for you and hopefully there will be a cancellation.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Gina, fostering is such a special thing. I come from a family with 4 adopted children (I am one of them) and we fostered so many more. I am forever grateful for the chance at a better life my parents gave me by adopting me. Im not going to lie... its not an easy road, and can cause some interesting family dynamics sometimes. But its also very rewarding


----------



## Mom15

Hey everyone, I've been busy this week trying to get as much work done as I could before our vacation starts tomorrow. I don't know how much I'll get a chance to post, but I'll try to keep up. Af is gone and it's back to waiting to O. I decided not to take my thermometer, which I'm sure come O I'll miss. Good luck everyone!! Oh and last time we went to Germany DS was conceived 10 days after we returned. Maybe we'll get that lucky again :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Opinions, I know what I see in person, or don't see. But opinions are welcomed
 



Attached Files:







73_1474725177691.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Smille24

I think I see something peanut


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So we're on our way back from our conference... And we were able to get away... It's a funny story actually. The air conditioning in our hotel room wasnt working so they ended up changing our rooms. Dh and I "volunteered" to go move everything to the new room and got some bd time in..


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies been MIA for a bit. Caught a cold when I came back from my sisters wedding and have been sleeping that off ever since. Amazing how much little one takes out of me.


----------



## peanutmomma

Second beta negative, af late. So, retesting Saturday, now an October tester


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hi Ladies &#55357;&#56395;&#55356;&#57339; Can I please join your good luck thread &#55358;&#56599;. TTC#2 since nov 15. Currently on 1st round 50mg clomid. Long cycles. Hoping I I'd today and testing (if I can hold out) oct 13th ish


----------



## Conundrum

Gag FX for timing then hun! Very creative!

Peanut :hugs: keep us updated

Hockey welcome and good luck hun. This pregnancy was from round one of Clomid, so sending positive vibes it works with you as well.


----------



## Laffy

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I'm new to all this, so I'm currently 12dpo and been feeling nauseous every night since about 6 dpo, had a headache for the past 3 days as well as being achy all over especially my hips and groin yesterday, I've also got hot flashes and fatigue. I took a test at 10 dpo BFN I'm holding out until Monday before testing again. 

I'm really not sure if it's just a bug or pregnancy symptoms. What do you all think? Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

baby dust to all

Laffy


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to the new ladies!

Hockey- fxd the 1st round of clomid works for you! We did an IUI and I used clomid and it made such a difference in egg quality. 

Laffy- I'm not sure if those are symptoms. Pregnancy can cause all types of weird things to happen. Fxd you get a bfp.


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Smille!! Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## Smille24

Mom15 said:


> Congrats Smille!! Hope you are all doing well :)

Thank you. I am doing well and so is baby.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats Smille!!! Can't wait to see pictures.

AFM, I'm at the end of my first tww since my cp. My Boobs have been so sore this month... Worse then ever before but with my chart and my temp fall this morning in expecting AF any day now.


----------



## familygirl30

Well af arrived this morn : ( so feeling sorry for my self, it arrived early too cd 24, this is the earliest its arrived this year! My cycles are usually 25 to 30 days do you think they are irregular now?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Just wanted to update y'all! Baby #2 is a girl! yaay!!


----------



## Mom15

That's awesome Pink! I would love a girl next, but in no way would I be disappointed about another boy :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Update, doc appointment on the 12th. Only 18 hours of spotting last week, so no normal period since August


----------



## Mom15

Peanut - I hope your appointment went well today and you got some answers!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

AF showed her face... On to next month.


----------



## peskipiksee

Whew! Been gone for a little while there. Things got busy for a bit.

Smille - BABY!!! I can't wait to see pics and glad you and baby are well. 

Afm, not much happening right now. I'm firmly in my TWW with about 10 days to go before AF shows or not. My cycle is behaving a little strangely though. Usually about this point in my cycle, it's a little dry down there but I'm getting a lot of creamy white that is very noticeable when you wipe. No strange odors, smells or anything else, just white and somewhat sticky. Not to mention a few days ago, I felt little bubbles like I did when I was el preggo in June. I'll just have to wait and see what happens.

FX to everyone and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## peanutmomma

Back in tww


----------



## nyxnw

Update me and my little bear. Found out I'm having a boy!!! Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Aphy

That's fantastic nyxnw! Congratulations!


----------



## Yoomee

Hoping this baby dust rubs off on me too! Possible IB days 21 through today (day 25). BFN on days 22 and 24. AF due in 3 days so I'll wait to test again until then:coffee:


----------



## peskipiksee

Well ladies, here's the answer to my TWW. I got a BFP! I was supposed to start AF today but when there was no sign in the past 3 days of it coming, I waited until it was due. 

I guess the other symptoms make sense. My libido disappeared, I had a strange bubbly sensation in my lower pelvic region and, this makes complete sense now, mild nausea on and off for almost a week. I'm not going crazy! Hooray!
 



Attached Files:







20161024_113621.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## beemeck

Yay !!!! So so excited for you pes - this is it !!!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations peski!!!! So happy for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## gina236

Congrats pes!! That's a great line!


----------



## peskipiksee

Gina, Aphy, Bee - Thank you! 

Bee - I've been keeping up with your journal and I just hope that Al doesn't give you any more problems. I mean, really, what's a girl gotta do to make it plain it's not welcome? Geesh! And already at 22/23 weeks!

Gina - I have a feeling you're going to get some good news in the next two months.

Aphy - FX you'll be posting a BFP soon!

I'm just terrified of being pregnant now after what happened last time. And I did one test before the pic after a 3 hour hold. It came up just as strongly positive. The pic I posted is 2 hours after I did the first test and my husband saw both of them. After the second test, he started poking my stomach and muttering "You better behave this time, if you're in there." My reply was sarcastic of course: "Stop poking it! That's how it got there in the first place!" We're both pretty subdued about it right now. I'm waiting until Friday before I see my doc and I can tell him with pretty good accuracy of when I conceived since DH and I only got to BD twice. 

FX for everyone and extra helpings of baby dust!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Peski. I am thrilled for you. Xx

This thread is so quiet now. I guess I'll have to start stalking journals instead! 
I hope all the ladies are well. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Congrats peski!!!


----------



## peskipiksee

Okay, so I went to the doctor on Wednesday and got the blood test done. Got the numbers and at 4wks 2d, my HCG is 164. I'm worried about the number, of course, only because of the miscarriage in August. I go back next week on Tuesday for another blood draw so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mom15

peski - I am of no help when it comes to hcg numbers, just hope all is well and your numbers go up! FX


----------

